# partner permanent visa (801 visa) waiting group!!!



## sep2011

hi guys, just wondering how many of you are still waiting for your 801 visa (permanent partner visa) to be granted. could you pls post ur eligible date here? cheers guys.


----------



## kirstyeric

Excellent Idea Sep2011, My eligibility date is October 21st 2013


----------



## richardlangley

Hi guys, I am waiting for it too, amd honestly it is driving me nuts due to stress and worries. But anyway, my eligibility date is 18 February 2013, getting my more-information-required letter on 6 August 2013. still waiting up to today.


----------



## sep2011

hi richardlangley, when did u lodged ur 820 visa?


----------



## sep2011

still waiting!


----------



## Realman2011

My eligiblity date is march 14. When do i likely get more information require from the immi?


----------



## sep2011

i got mine on the last day of JUNE this year. so in that case, u might get urs on next month or after Xmas. good luck!


----------



## sep2011

does anyone else is waiting for visa 801. pls post ur eligible date . thanks! coz it's freaking quiet recently. : (


----------



## jay86

Hi guys im new here. My eligibilty date is 5 October 2013. Im checking Vevo every single day but no luck so far.


----------



## richardlangley

Hi sep2011,i first logded visa 820 in November 2011, exactly two years ago. i got my 820 granted last february this year ( my eligibility day, I guess) and then the letter saying that I would need to provide some more supporting documents such as police check, statements from us and our friends last August. still waiting for it now. I hear that from that day in last August it will take like 2-3 months for me to be granted visa 801, do you know it is true or not?


----------



## sep2011

thanks for your update. most of applications take 2 months minimum, but I am still checking my vevo twice everyday. let's finger crossed!


----------



## sep2011

hi richardlangley. I am a little confused about ur information. so ur 820 visa has been granted. and u received the further documents for 801 visa last August? do you mind tell me the date u applied for ur 820 visa , not the date ur 820 visa granted.


----------



## sep2011

thanks. so ur eligible date for ur 801 visa is Nov this year. I think it takes longer than 3 months now. my eligible date is 26 Sep this year, and I am still waiting for it .


----------



## kirstyeric

38 days waiting from my eligibilty date


----------



## sep2011

48 days waiting from my eligibilty date . I am so wonder it seems like I am the only one the eligibility month is SEP...


----------



## jay86

I hope we all get our 801 visa before xmas . Hope for the best.


----------



## sep2011

yep . that will be the best Xmas gift ever!


----------



## kirstyeric

I couldnt think of anything better


----------



## richardlangley

Yes, my visa 820 lodgement day is 7/10/2011,more than two years ago.i already got my visa 820 granted in this 2013 february,waiting for my 801 now. iam checking vevo as well, let's hope that Mr. Santa Claus will be kind enough for all of us this Xmas season.


----------



## richardlangley

Wait a minute, sep2011, so what day do you mean by eligibility day? i am confused over myself as well.


----------



## sep2011

eligibility date for visa 801 is the date u lodged ur 820 visa. which means the department of immigration won't process ur 801 visa application until ur eligibility date. in ur case, if u lodged ur 820 visa on 24/11/2011. but u said that u received further documents required for 801 visa Aug LAST YEAR, thant's so early. I dont know why.


----------



## richardlangley

No no sep2011,you misunderstood me. i received further infomation requirement August 2013, this august (ahh i shouldn't have used last august).


----------



## sep2011

: ) now it all make sense. then u shouldn't worry so early, enjoy ur life and save ur energy after 24/11. the partner department is sooo quiet recently...


----------



## richardlangley

oh thank god you said that, living with the fear that something can go wrong is way too heavy for my shoulders to carry. i guess you guys are in the same boat with me, so let's look on the bright side, shall we?god bless you all.


----------



## sep2011

believe or not, I understand ur feeling!!! let's pray!


----------



## sep2011

49 days！！！


----------



## jay86

40 days still nothing


----------



## sep2011

guess we are on the same boat!


----------



## jay86

This waiting part is really annoying.


----------



## sep2011

agree! have hear any approved news recently ?


----------



## richardlangley

Hi guys, do you think we should call the office and ask about the progress? i am sortta having second thoughts about why we must be waiting passively without any clues like this.


----------



## sep2011

richardlangley said:


> Hi guys, do you think we should call the office and ask about the process? i am sortta having second thoughts about why we must be waiting passively without any clues like this.


I guess they will tell u that ur case is in the queue. but u can try to give them a call see what happen now. it takes minimum 2 months after ur eligibility date. 
finger crossed!


----------



## richardlangley

Yes, i just think that we should go for any hopes we can see.and guys, keep updated even when you get granted,will you? so that we can share the happiness and at least know that somebody finally have seen the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## sep2011

i just love the message u posted! I am trying to enjoy my life and my work everyday to avoid thinking of my visa stuff. I am trying to let it go. but if I get some good news from anywhere , i will give u updated! have a great weekend !


----------



## richardlangley

Thank you sep2011, i found out that you have just exactly the same situation as i do, so hearing from you is a source of encourage for me. i intend to travel home this Xmas as well, and the scary waiting is killing me bit by bit too when time just passes by everyday. but yes, things just come when we least expect it to,right? so let's let it go and come what may,that's it. cheer up my friend.


----------



## sep2011

thanks for ur understanding . i know exactly how u feel, too. let's just hope for the best and enjoy our ozlife~~~ lol


----------



## richardlangley

Hey, i know this is a stupid question, and i make no offence, but what am i expecting the DIAC to send me though? i know it should be my pr decision, but can anybody make it more specific about what goes along with that, for instance some papers,some directions to go next or what?


----------



## sep2011

the documents u are going to receive are ur granted letter and the original documents u sent to them with ur 801 visa application.


----------



## ccpro

in my case, I got my photos, and AFP checks back with the grant letter.


----------



## singsoon2007

Hello guys, 

My eligibilty date is 18 January 2014 but I have not heard from IMMI for further information. 

Do you think I should email them?

Regards.


----------



## singsoon2007

Hi Richardlangley,

I am really confused why it took more than a year before they granted you 820. 

I still remember I submitted my application in January 2012 and granted in April 2012. 

Why it took so long for your visa?

Maybe you did not submit all the related documents?

Regards.


----------



## sep2011

finger crossed for everyone～


----------



## richardlangley

Hi everybody, recently I have tried to check my application with Vevo, in fact I have started using it since i joined the forum. Up to today, this is how I do : Go to vevo site- go to 'enter as a visa holder'-choose visa grant number for the reference type box and use the series of numbers from the table in the 820 visa granted letter they gave me. But is that the right way for me though? Coz i am waiting for my 801 visa, and the numbers are from my 820 granted letter, so it always appears saying that i had 820 visa now. If it is not, please direct me in a detailed right way please, i.e. what to choose from the site and from where i can get my info ready, I am really clumsy at that? Thank you very much.

Ps to singsoon2007: I submitted it in Oct-Nov 2011, got 820 in Feb 2013, and according to the DIAC site saying that it takes 2 years from the lodgement day to get 820 visa approval, it never crosses my mind that mine is abnormal. Am I wrong though?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Richard - that is the correct way to check it. When your 801 is granted, it will show up there in place of your 820. 

Singsoon, I'm glad you were lucky enough to get yours faster, but 820 applications are currently taking 13-18 months to be processed.


----------



## sep2011

hi richard, if u enter vevo with ur 820 visa granted number, and one day u cant log in with that , that means ur 801 visa is granted. ~~~


----------



## sep2011

jay86 said:


> Hi guys im new here. My eligibilty date is 5 October 2013. Im checking Vevo every single day but no luck so far.


hi, have u heard any granted news about 801visa recently?


----------



## sep2011

richardlangley said:


> Hi everybody, recently I have tried to check my application with Vevo, in fact I have started using it since i joined the forum. Up to today, this is how I do : Go to vevo site- go to 'enter as a visa holder'-choose visa grant number for the reference type box and use the series of numbers from the table in the 820 visa granted letter they gave me. But is that the right way for me though? Coz i am waiting for my 801 visa, and the numbers are from my 820 granted letter, so it always appears saying that i had 820 visa now. If it is not, please direct me in a detailed right way please, i.e. what to choose from the site and from where i can get my info ready, I am really clumsy at that? Thank you very much.
> 
> Ps to singsoon2007: I submitted it in Oct-Nov 2011, got 820 in Feb 2013, and according to the DIAC site saying that it takes 2 years from the lodgement day to get 820 visa approval, it never crosses my mind that mine is abnormal. Am I wrong though?


hello richard, have u heard any granted news from anywhere? coz at this time last month, i've heard so many granted news from people whose eligibility month is AUG. but until now, nothing~~~


----------



## richardlangley

Hi sep2011, I didn't hear anything from any sources unfortunately. No news, no letters, nothing. Some of my friends are waiting as well, as patiently and calmly as possible, so yeah, I think the DIAC is being slacking off lately


----------



## sep2011

richardlangley said:


> Hi sep2011, I didn't hear anything from any sources unfortunately. No news, no letters, nothing. Some of my friends are waiting as well, as patiently and calmly as possible, so yeah, I think the DIAC is being slacking off lately


 guess u r right~~~ it will be exactly 2 months waiting time until next Tuesday . hope something good happen after that ~~  
and good luck to u, too.


----------



## Fly hawk

sep2011 said:


> finger crossed for everyone～


Hi guys,I m new to this forum and I m also waiting desperately for my 100 subclass visa.


----------



## Fly hawk

This waiting time is so annoying.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I have to admit I have a hard time understanding the extreme impatience over three to four months for a permanent visa when folks have full travel rights, full work rights, and get to be in Australia and with their partners. I guess it's all perspective!


----------



## CollegeGirl

And sep, I know you said you just don't feel like you can settle down or make plans until you get your 801, I guess I'm just not sure exactly why. Unless there's some bizarre reason you're worried you're not going to get it. If you and your partner are still in a relationship, if nothing serious has changed with your health, and if you haven't committed any major crimes since your 820 approval, there'd be no reason for them to deny it.


----------



## sep2011

CollegeGirl said:


> And sep, I know you said you just don't feel like you can settle down or make plans until you get your 801, I guess I'm just not sure exactly why. Unless there's some bizarre reason you're worried you're not going to get it. If you and your partner are still in a relationship, if nothing serious has changed with your health, and if you haven't committed any major crimes since your 820 approval, there'd be no reason for them to deny it.


I am not you , so I don't understand why u think things this way. and you are not me, you wont understand how i feel waiting for my visa decision and desperately to meet my partner in UK! So... I WONT post anything here. thanks for your help in the past time.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sep, you don't have to stop posting! I'm allowed to express my perspective - you're definitely allowed to express yours as well. I'm sure when it's my turn (I hope) one day to be going through the same thing you are I'll be just as impatient. 

I'm confused about what you said re: meeting your partner in the UK, though. Isn't your partner with you? Anyway, best of luck.


----------



## kirstyeric

I understand Sep the anxiety you have, I am also waiting with my partner for our 801, We may be together but the waiting they make you go through is painfully scary to say the least, You are in constant worry whether they will say no and send them home. Just having a Yes would fix it all. When we finally get that yes we can then buy a house together, make plans to have another child, buy a car, all these are impossibe until they give us a YES, It doesnt matter that they are with us waiting...its the unknown which is the problem!


----------



## richardlangley

Yeah, it is hard to explain the feelings right, but definitely it is harsh to live and wait like this. I think about it this funny way, but I guess you may be better understood, it's sth like you are in love and you can't see your beloved one until someday in the future. yet you know that you will see him, but the prevention just drives you nuts, like ants in your pants I may say but yeah, anyway thank you all for staying with us and talk and share, that helps a lot to calm down our worries.hope the best to u, good luck tomorrow guys.

Ps to sep2011 and others: do you mind sharing what office you applied to, that might give an idea to me(and others) the processing speed for every location? To kick it off, iam from melbourne guys.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I understand, Kirsty. But it doesn't matter that your partner is with you? Surely it would be MUCH harder if you were apart for months on end? 

Anyway, my intention is not to make anyone feel bad for being antsy for their visa. Goodness knows I understand how that feels. It's just hard for me to be objective because I've been separated from my fiance for over a year due to the immigration process, and in all that time I've only seen him for_ two weeks_. And worst of all, there's no end in sight for the processing of my visa, and there is a really good chance they could tell us we have to wait ANOTHER 6-12 months, and then at the end of that they could still say no!!! (I have health issues, so I have a very real reason to worry that they'll deny me). So, to me, from where I sit, being together waiting out permanency together IN Australia, with no concrete reason to worry it won't be approved, seems like heaven, honestly. Not only do I have to wait on things like house buying and having kids - I have to wait on even MARRYING my fiance, or even just being able to hug him when I have a rough day, which is what I want more than anything in the world right now!

Hope you all understand a little more where I'm coming from now.

Anyway, feel free to vent away to each other - I've said my piece, so I'll just sit back and let you all do your thing and only step in if someone has a question I can answer.


----------



## kirstyeric

I understand totally where you are coming from, I had to wait 2.5 years for My fiancee to get to Australia, In the time i went and stayed with him once for a few weeks as we both couldnt afford to take time off work, We needed to save for the onshore visa, When i got back from Texas i found out i was pregnant with twins, I am not sure if it was nature or stress about worrying whether he would make it here but i lost my twins. 
NOW, He may be here but the stress waiting for a visa to go through is painful!, he may have work rights but there are not a lot of people that will employ someone here that is a TR visa, this in turn causes money stress as i am supporting him until his PR visa comes through!, I would much prefer my fiancee here HAPPY not under money stress and worrying whether they will send him back to the States for some stupid reason, SO unless you have in OUR shoes i would prefer you didnt comment, I find your comments rude and offensive for a moderator.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I really apologize if my comments seemed rude or offensive to anyone. I was (honestly) just trying to help. I know that perspective in this process can be so important. Sometimes when I get really frustrated and impatient and feel like my visa isn't ever going to happen and it's so unfair that I have to wait this long, I go read posts by applicants from high-risk countries who have to spend *years* apart. It helps put things in perspective for me. I was simply trying to do the same for you folks. Obviously you don't agree that it's helpful, and I'm sorry if it's had the opposite effect I intended. Also, I'm sorry about your twins.


----------



## ccpro

I understand the feeling of folks waiting for 801 visa and Collegegirls perspective. When we are on temperory visa, it seems like everything is perfect, full work right, no limit on travel, legal status in the country and more importantly to be with your partner. When you are in aus, trying to live a life like any other Aussies, you then realize there is inconvenience because of the visa. Yes, you can work, but lots of employers are unsure of the visa condition. You can study, but you have to pay ridiculous amount of money. Travel wise, not so much difference. You can't get a loan or mortgage, that means you can't own your home. It's just those little things which may stop you from planning your future and life with your partner. While you are on TR, you will be cautious about collecting evidences for PR application after two years period, making sure bills are in joint names etc. now I don't care about those little things. I don't care if the bill doesn't have my name on it (better don't have mine lol). That's y 801 waiting folks are anxious. we all went through what Collegegirl and other TR visa waiting folks are going through. We understand those pains. However it's a whole new level when you are living in a new country trying to be part of it. I hope I didn't offend you Collegegirl. I so much wish that your visa will be granted too! It's been quite a while.


----------



## richardlangley

Oh my my guys, we all have had or are having a very tough time, I myself sometimes just want to kick something out of my way or find a jokey consolation offending and rude, I think usually why don't we just give up and do whatever I want, returning to my home country to spend time with my grandchild that I have never had a chance to see her coming to this world or hold her tight in my arms. Life is hard, but it's supposed to be hard, right? Everybody here is just trying to share feelings with a warm hope that somebody else will feel a little more accompanied and close to ones that go throught the same path. And yeah, release your emotions as well, we may misunderstand the first time, but that is the purpose for a friend indeed right, listen and tolerate hard time by our sides without complaint( and in our case, without knowing each other as well) so yeah, have a good day and cheers guys.


----------



## Fly hawk

Hi guys any spouse permanent grant so far or Any update?


----------



## kirstyeric

Nothing, But i am not expecting to hear anything for at least another 6 weeks


----------



## Fly hawk

kirstyeric said:


> Nothing, But i am not expecting to hear anything for at least another 6 weeks


Hi btw what is ur eligible date?ktisty


----------



## kirstyeric

My Date Is October the 21st


----------



## Fly hawk

kirstyeric said:


> My Date Is October the 21st


Oh well mine is 11th nov.how long does this processing take I don't know.some are getting soon while I see people still waiting before them????


----------



## kirstyeric

They seem to be processing for low risk countries in about 10 weeks give or take


----------



## Fly hawk

kirstyeric said:


> They seem to be processing for low risk countries in about 10 weeks give or take


I have observed so far that majority of cases have been finalised beteween 2 to 4 months from the date of eligibility.lets see how far this countdown last.wish all the best to everyone.


----------



## kirstyeric

Best of Luck Fly Hawk


----------



## Realman2011

Hi all,
iam just wondering with all timeline with the partner permanet visa.
I have been thinking if theres any possible or special consideration processing time from prospective marriage visa to 801 partner permanet visa and other partner visas to partner permanet 801 visa?
Any reply will be appreciated.


----------



## jay86

Hi guys my 801 visa is granted on 2/12. Thanks everyone for their posts. I hope you guys get a good news too before Christmas.


----------



## hokeiwon

jay86 said:


> Hi guys my 801 visa is granted on 2/12. Thanks everyone for their posts. I hope you guys get a good news too before Christmas.


Good for you!!


----------



## hokeiwon

My eligibility date is November 16th 2013, and I lodged my 801 evidence and document to partnership department on 16th September 2013. I am still waiting and checking VEVO every day.


----------



## Daniel123

Hey guys, I assume most people in this waiting room will be TR awaiting PR , Can someone please give me a gauge regarding employement eligability , Do recruiters consider PR and TR the same or is TR similar to a Bridging Visa ( I hope not) Any TR people that are employed?


----------



## ccpro

People here are on 820/309 visa which it's a provisional resident visa. Its a visa that will lead to the path of PR whereas other TR visa doesn't i.e. If you hold a 485 visa, when it expires you need to apply another visa to stay it doesnt automatically go to PR. Employers can be in favour of PR as they don't have to worry about employment length and visa issue but of course TR can also be hired if employers think that's the best choice and find it suitable. TR is different from bridging visa. Bridging visa is not a substantuve visa and like its name bridging visa is for people who are in between visa. Bridging visa doesn't have the flexibility of work right like TR.


----------



## Daniel123

Thanks CCPro it definitely appears to be more substantial , It's just you hear about allot of large companies having a PR/AC only recruitment policy, I suppose TR would fall under the PR umbrella even though its not actually PR, because employers know there well on their way to getting residency.


----------



## hokeiwon

Hi, guys, I just called the partnership department today and asked about the processing time about Visa 801. After providing the client ID, the operator told me that my case has been assigned to a case officer, however, he (the case officer) has not heard the case yet. I think he has other cases in hand, therefore, I have to join a queue for case comes up. By the way, my eligibility date is November 16th 2013, therefore, the cases before my eligibility date should be assigned to case officers, hope my information can help others here.


----------



## redhat79

hokeiwon said:


> Hi, guys, I just called the partnership department today and asked about the processing time about Visa 801. After providing the client ID, the operator told me that my case has been assigned to a case officer, however, he (the case officer) has not heard the case yet. I think he has other cases in hand, therefore, I have to join a queue for case comes up. By the way, my eligibility date is November 16th 2013, therefore, the cases before my eligibility date should be assigned to case officers, hope my information can help others here.


Thanks Hokeiwon for the info, my eligible date is 30/11/13 which is 2 week after your date, so hopefully my case has been assigned to CO too. I check vevo too to wait for big day. .


----------



## redhat79

jay86 said:


> Hi guys my 801 visa is granted on 2/12. Thanks everyone for their posts. I hope you guys get a good news too before Christmas.


Hi Jay, can you please post your timeline since your eligible date and visa approved?


----------



## kirstyeric

I think the PR is in!!!, it wont let me log into VEVO, On the phone to them now on hold, PLEASE PLEASE!!


----------



## kirstyeric

Pr granted 19/12/2013!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hokeiwon

kirstyeric said:


> Pr granted 19/12/2013!!!!


Congratulations to you!!


----------



## Ozz777

Hi all, my eligibility date is Feb 23rd, 2014. I've already received my pr "kit" from immigration, and will be using the new online system to apply. Good luck to us all.


----------



## ccpro

Congrats to kirstyeric! What a good news! I wonder if sep2011 has got the PR or not. Anyone knows?


----------



## Realman2011

Ozz777 said:


> Hi all, my eligibility date is Feb 23rd, 2014. I've already received my pr "kit" from immigration, and will be using the new online system to apply. Good luck to us all.


My eligibility date is march 14th havent hear anything from immi.
When did you received your Kit?


----------



## Ozz777

Realman2011 said:


> My eligibility date is march 14th havent hear anything from immi.
> When did you received your Kit?


My wife received it through the mail at our home in Australia on December 3rd. Then I received a followup email from immigration on December 12th, which had the details for using the online application. I'm back in the US, working for a few months.


----------



## singsoon2007

Hi Kirstyeric,

Big congratulations to you. 

My eligibility date is 18 Jan 2014. I already sent the second stage application and supporting documents to immi on 19 Dec 2013. 

All done now. Just waiting for the news. Hopefully immi will give me present for Christmas?

Merry Christmas and Happy New to everyone here. 

Regards.


----------



## singsoon2007

Hi Ozz777,

Yea, our eligibility dates are very close. 

It is good to use online submission system, save time, faster and easier. 

Have a good day. 

Regards.


----------



## redhat79

Hello everyone,
I rang Immi before Christmast and ask if my case had been assigned to CO yet? Unlucky for me the operator didn't disclose anything, he insisted that "waiting time "is 6 to 8 months, keep waiting then. My eligible date is 30/11/13. Wondering if anyone got any thing from Immi after New Year holidays yet? Please post your update guys if you get anything, anyone got visa 801 granted?


----------



## jcr67

Ozz777 said:


> Then I received a followup email from immigration on December 12th, which had the details for using the online application.


As my partner's 2 years is almost up (820), we have received the 801 'kit'. But we have been given no info at all about online processing. Can anyone tell me:

Can we still do it online?
With online application, do they now allow witnessed/certified doco to simply be scanned/uploaded, or must they still follow via mail?

Thanks.


----------



## missmontie

jcr67 said:


> As my partner's 2 years is almost up (820), we have received the 801 'kit'. But we have been given no info at all about online processing. Can anyone tell me:
> 
> Can we still do it online?
> With online application, do they now allow witnessed/certified doco to simply be scanned/uploaded, or must they still follow via mail?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi jcr67,

Yes I think you can - if you click on the following link, it tells you about this under the section "Your permanent Partner visa" Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801)


----------



## brizzyizzy

Hey guys, I would like to join the waiting game.


----------



## hokeiwon

59 days and still waiting.


----------



## brizzyizzy

Hey I was just wondering, you know how it says on the acknowledgement card that they will try to make a decision within 90 days of the eligibility date, does anyone have a different time frame on there card?
Mine will probably take longer anyway, but just wondering.


----------



## redhat79

The acknowledgemend card is computer generated template i think, its said that to everyone after they received docs.


----------



## chrissy

hi guys,
just mailed my 801 application today (melbourne processing cntre) my eligibility date is on march 16,2014.. now the waiting game begins!!! (hoping for a quick response/approval)


----------



## hokeiwon

chrissy said:


> hi guys,
> just mailed my 801 application today (melbourne processing cntre) my eligibility date is on march 16,2014.. now the waiting game begins!!! (hoping for a quick response/approval)


I just mailed the additional evidence to partner department, the checklist did not ask me to provide the form 888, however, I posted the form 888 and latest term deposits and bank statements to the department. The waiting time is quite suffering!


----------



## chrissy

hokeiwon said:


> I just mailed the additional evidence to partner department, the checklist did not ask me to provide the form 888, however, I posted the form 888 and latest term deposits and bank statements to the department. The waiting time is quite suffering!


in my letter from immi they only asked for stat dec from my partner stating that the relationship is genuine and continuing, my patner's identification like passport or driver's licence and the afp check for me. but i still include the 2 form 888 from friends, stat dec both from me and my partner, bank statements showing same addresses, letter from the landlord, rental receipts showing both names, and some photos.. hopefully that would be enough...


----------



## hokeiwon

chrissy said:


> in my letter from immi they only asked for stat dec from my partner stating that the relationship is genuine and continuing, my patner's identification like passport or driver's licence and the afp check for me. but i still include the 2 form 888 from friends, stat dec both from me and my partner, bank statements showing same addresses, letter from the landlord, rental receipts showing both names, and some photos.. hopefully that would be enough...


Hi Chrissy, the documents that we posted to partner department are nearly the same as yours, I also attached some shopping receipts from paypal (also can show the same address). I plan to travel overseas with my partner in mid-Feb, I wish the 801 visa can be granted before our traveling, and otherwise, I would be afraid that CO would ask me to do the health check (I will not be in Australia then and have to fly back) since I heard the health check we did at the 820 application stage would be expired after 2years.


----------



## chrissy

i didnt have health check on my 820 since i was a pmv holder so my health check for pmv was still valid when i did apply for 820. but with this 801, i have no idea if they will ask for a health check (hopefully not)..


----------



## brizzyizzy

Update
Tried to log in to vevo today and it came up with error, so that could mean I got it.
Just a question would they contact u if they had canceled the visa or would they just send the notice ? I can't believe this horror could be over 

Just rang immi..Pr is granted..took 81 days..so happy!


----------



## singsoon2007

Congratulations, Brizzyizzy. 

I am still waiting for it.


----------



## Realman2011

brizzyizzy said:


> Update
> Tried to log in to vevo today and it came up with error, so that could mean I got it.
> Just a question would they contact u if they had canceled the visa or would they just send the notice ? I can't believe this horror could be over
> 
> Just rang immi..Pr is granted..took 81 days..so happy!


Congratulation brizzyizzy,


----------



## brizzyizzy

Thank u!  
i only sent the documents they requested and i ve never heard a word from them the whole 2,5 years (except from grant letter)
I hope everyone gets there good news soon! I know how time just slows down when ur waiting for something


----------



## Realman2011

brizzyizzy said:


> Thank u!
> i only sent the documents they requested and i ve never heard a word from them the whole 2,5 years (except from grant letter)
> I hope everyone gets there good news soon! I know how time just slows down when ur waiting for something[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks brizzyizzy do you applied from prospective marriage to combine 801/802?


----------



## brizzyizzy

..........


----------



## rajurengith

Hello every one!I am permanent resudent.i have applied 309 visa for my partner from overseas recently.I plans to get my partner and kid as on visting visa. My question is when my partner visa finalised,can i do medical check up and police clearence here in Australia?I hopes anuone can help me!!shoot a vsluable advice!thank you!!!


----------



## singsoon2007

Hi Rajurengith,

Sorry I don't think I can answer your question. 

This forum is all about Visa 801 waiting group. 

Hopefully someone else can answer your question. 

Have a good day. 

Regards.


----------



## Realman2011

Hi everyone,
iam in the process of filling my 801 further information requested forms and sat_dec.
There's a question in the checklist that i dont really understand and i wish someone can put me through.
IMMEDIATE FAMILY MEMBERS
pls details all of your immediate family members ( including parent children and brothers and sister residing in Australia

I dont know welther this question is for me or for my partner. 
Reply urgently needed.
Thanks.


----------



## jennydekan

Hi, this question is for you and wether you have children or family living in Oz. 

I applied for my temporary residency on 22nd of March 2012 and received the request for more information on the 30th of December 2013. Getting all the docs together now and hopefully have the stat decs back from family soon, so I can send them in. 
Is it me or is this heaps less paperwork than the 820?


----------



## Realman2011

jennydekan said:


> Hi, this question is for you and wether you have children or family living in Oz.
> 
> I applied for my temporary residency on 22nd of March 2012 and received the request for more information on the 30th of December 2013. Getting all the docs together now and hopefully have the stat decs back from family soon, so I can send them in.
> Is it me or is this heaps less paperwork than the 820?


Thanks Jennydekan,
I guess i have to jump over the question as i dont have any relatives living in Australia.
I applied for my own temporary residency on 14th of March 2012 and received the request for more information on the 18th of December 2013. I have got all the paper work filled out and planing to send them in by Next week monday.
I think its less paper work than 820, just try to add all evidence of your finaces and social aspect. Such as. .. Joint statement of account and all the receipt of your joint puches, invitation cards, bills in your both names, rental agreement in your both names, letter sent to both of you, photos ... E.tc
Wish you best of luck in your application.

Thanks


----------



## jennydekan

No worries. Thank you for the info on attachments! We're renting and building and have two shared accounts by now, so should be sweet. Already have photos and plane tickets for shared trips sorted. We actually had fun fillling it out.


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's supposed to be heaps less work. It's not really a new application - it's just a reassessment confirming your relationship is still ongoing. It's supposed to be much less involved.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

I submitted our application at end of October. Still waiting for news of TR. My wife is on her bridging visa.

Is there anything we can do now or just sit back and wait for Immigration's TR decision?

Do we still need to build up our evidence of being a couple or does that only start between the TR and PR grant times?


----------



## ccpro

thesmoothsuit said:


> I submitted our application at end of October. Still waiting for news of TR. My wife is on her bridging visa.
> 
> Is there anything we can do now or just sit back and wait for Immigration's TR decision?
> 
> Do we still need to build up our evidence of being a couple or does that only start between the TR and PR grant times?


I am afraid there isn't much too do apart from waiting to hear from your CO. the 2nd stage partner visa application reviews the period of the two years from you applied your TR.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

After being granted TR then it's important at that stage to collect evidence.


----------



## hokeiwon

Hello, everyone.
I just checked VEVO, and found that Visa 801 was granted.
(My eligible day is 14th Nov, to today is nearly 3 months)
I called the immigration office and tried to conform the result. 
However, the operator told me that he only can say there is a decision making today, 
he cannot tell me Visa 801 is granted or not.
And then I asked him am I holding a permeant resident visa right now?
He said yes.
(All the conversation makes me confuse!!)

Therefore, do I need to call immigration office tomorrow to double check or just wait the paper conform letter.


----------



## CollegeGirl

If VEVO says your 801 is granted you're all set. No need to worry. You're now a permanent resident.


----------



## hokeiwon

CollegeGirl said:


> If VEVO says your 801 is granted you're all set. No need to worry. You're now a permanent resident.


CollegeGirl, I am grateful for your information!
many thanks!!!


----------



## thesmoothsuit

How do you check VEVO?


----------



## hokeiwon

thesmoothsuit said:


> How do you check VEVO?


Please read the information about VEVO here. If you have no VEVO account, you can register it right away.
Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
I just logged in my VEVO account ("Enter VEVO as a visa holder"), and then the result was there.


----------



## singsoon2007

Hi Hokeiwon,

Do I need to regiester with vevo? There are three options on the website. 

1. Enter VEVO as a visa holder
2. Logon as a VEVO organisation account holder
3. Register to use VEVO 

Normally I use the first one to check my visa status. I check everyday and I can see the visa status is still subclass 820. 

I also tried to register to use vevo but it required me to fill the workplace address instead of home address, I am a bit confuse. Do you mind to explain a bit more about it? 

Thank you. 

Regards


----------



## CollegeGirl

Registration is for employers. Visa holders do not register to use VEVO. Just use "Enter VEVO as a visa holder."


----------



## sherryli

Hi everyone

I would like to join the waiting group! My eligible date is 14 March 2014. My document were received on 22 Jan 2014. Good luck to you all.


----------



## redhat79

*Visa 801!!!*

Hello guys, I got great news from VEVO yesterday. I got my 801 visa, still feeling unreal. For those who near my eligible date 1/12/13. Hope Your day will come soon.


----------



## singsoon2007

Hi Redhat79,

Congratulations, finally you got it. 

I am still waiting for it. My eligible date is 18/01/2014 which is close to yours. 

Hopefully I will get it soon too. 

Have a nice weekend! 

Regards.


----------



## singsoon2007

Hi Sherryli, 

Welcome you to the waiting group. 

You eligible date is 14/03/2014, you should be able to get the visa in May or June. 

Mine also around that time. 

Anyhow, have a happy weekend. 

Regards.


----------



## redhat79

singsoon2007 said:


> Hi Redhat79,
> 
> Congratulations, finally you got it.
> 
> I am still waiting for it. My eligible date is 18/01/2014 which is close to yours.
> 
> Hopefully I will get it soon too.
> 
> Have a nice weekend!
> 
> Regards.


Thank you very much singsoon2007, yeah hope your date is coming soon. Take care.
Iam still feeling on the cloud kaka.


----------



## lmbui

redhat79 said:


> Hello guys, I got great news from VEVO yesterday. I got my 801 visa, still feeling unreal. For those who near my eligible date 1/12/13. Hope Your day will come soon.


Congrats redhat,

I am about to lodge the application for 820/801 Visa. Still have a few things to be done, hope all will be fine. Look forward to joining this group soon.

Regards


----------



## singsoon2007

Good afternoon Imbui,

Welcome to the waiting group. 

May I ask which visa you will be applying? 820? Or 801?

Have a good day. 

Regards.


----------



## lmbui

singsoon2007 said:


> Good afternoon Imbui,
> 
> Welcome to the waiting group.
> 
> May I ask which visa you will be applying? 820? Or 801?
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> Regards.


Hi singsoon,

Actually, I am pulling all information for 820. I found this website is very helpful. But I still plan to go to a migrant agent for documents review. Or maybe u can help .

How about you? How long have u been waiting for?
Best of luck! 
Regards,
lmbui


----------



## singsoon2007

Hi Imbui,

I agree with you. This site is really helpful. Everyone in here is really keen to share their experience with each other.

Myself? I am in the queue for visa 801. I submitted all the documents for visa 820 in 2012 January.

I preferred to do it myself, migrant agent is too costly. I believe that you can manage it yourself. Are you from Vietnam?

I am very happy to provide you information about visa 820. Please write to me at [email protected].

Have a good day.

Regards.


----------



## lmbui

singsoon2007 said:


> Hi Imbui,
> 
> I agree with you. This site is really helpful. Everyone in here is really keen to share their experience with each other.
> 
> Myself? I am in the queue for visa 801. I submitted all the documents for visa 820 in 2012 January.
> 
> I preferred to do it myself, migrant agent is too costly. I believe that you can manage it yourself. Are you from Vietnam?
> 
> I am very happy to provide you information about visa 820. Please write to me at .
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> Regards.


Hi singsoon,

Yes, I'm from Vietnam. Thanks for your kind offer. I will email you to seek help.

Have a nice day, 

Regards,
lmbui


----------



## sherryli

Hi Singsong2007

It seems that you are the next one to get approved in our waiting group. I am looking froward to your good news.


----------



## singsoon2007

Hi Sherryli,

Thanks for your support. 

My eligible date is 18/01/2014. I am waiting for it everyday. Hopefully April? Or May? 

Yours is very close too. I believe you will get it between June or July. 

For sure I will share with everyone here once I get the news. 

Have a nice day. 

regards.


----------



## Kaapui

Hi 

Can i join this waiting group? I actually only got my 820 on Oct 13. So I guess I should be right at the end of the queue...

Waiting... waiting...

Kelvin


----------



## Realman2011

Kaapui said:


> Hi
> 
> Can i join this waiting group? I actually only got my 820 on Oct 13. So I guess I should be right at the end of the queue...
> 
> Waiting... waiting...
> 
> Kelvin


Yes you are welcome to the 801 waiting group.
Here we shared our timeline, experiences and every process of our application.
Welcome again.


----------



## massar

I sent all the documents in november for 801 still waitin my 2 year time was on 1 feb2014


----------



## massar

My eligible date for 801 was 1 feb2014 still waiting ,


----------



## singsoon2007

Hi Massar,

Welcome to the waiting group. 

Please share your experience here with us whenever you are ready. 

My eligible date is 18 January 2014 which is very close to yours. 

Have a nice day. 

Regards.


----------



## massar

Hey
yea mate

Im few days later tgen you from.melbourne procesding centre
Good luck


----------



## massar

singsoon2007 said:


> Good afternoon Imbui,
> 
> Welcome to the waiting group.
> 
> May I ask which visa you will be applying? 820? Or 801?
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> Regards.


hey singsoon
how r u?
mate any luck with ur 801??


----------



## singsoon2007

Hi Massar, 

No, I dont have any news to share with all of you. 

Still waiting for it and I dont think will get it this month. 

Hopefully next month. 

To be continue.......

Regards.


----------



## Emily88

Hi guys 
i just posted my 2nd stage paper to MEL Center yesterday,hope fully they will received sometime next week.
My eligible date is 18 May 2014 
will keep your guys update


----------



## singsoon2007

Hi Emily88,

Welcome to waiting group.

Have a nice weekend. 

Regards.


----------



## massar

Hey singsoon
How r u? 
Any luck with 801 ??
Thx


----------



## singsoon2007

Hey Massar, 

No, I dont have any news yet. What about you?

Have a nice weekend. 

Regards.


----------



## joekhoa

Mine took about a day!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi
Sent 820 in 3 weeks ago, PMV expires 05.04.14 (is that what you mean by eligible date). It took a week to get acknowledgement letter and bridging visa


----------



## Aussieboy07

sorry guys just realized my mistake


----------



## massar

Hey singsoon

Thx for reply. Im waiting too . U r before me so . I think u goin to b the first 1 to tell bt still i do chek vevo still 820 
Thx


----------



## sweetling

I submitted a paper application so I am unaware of my eligibility date (that seems to be something people who use vevo are aware of?) but it's been close to five months and no approval yet.


----------



## Island Girl

Is anyone familiar with Bridging Visa C? My previous visa which was from another subclass was refused and I applied for review to the MRT. Hence, when my husband lodged our Partner Visa, I was granted Bridging Visa C since 4 March 2014. Is my application highly likely to be refused since I am not on Bridging Visa A? For your kind information, I am from Malaysia and my spouse is Australian. Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## CollegeGirl

sweetling said:


> I submitted a paper application so I am unaware of my eligibility date (that seems to be something people who use vevo are aware of?) but it's been close to five months and no approval yet.


This thread is for those who have already had their 820 approved, held it for two years, and are now waiting for their 801 (permanent visa). It sounds like you've only just applied for the 820/801? That would be why you're confused.

The "eligibility date" they're referring to is two years after applying for their 820, which is when people who go the 820 --> 801 route are eligible to get their permanent visa.

Five months is quite early. Did you apply onshore for an 820, or offshore for a 309? Offshore waits through DC are at 9+ months right now, and onshore you're looking at potentially 13-18 months at the moment.


----------



## sherryli

massar said:


> Hey singsoon
> 
> Thx for reply. Im waiting too . U r before me so . I think u goin to b the first 1 to tell bt still i do chek vevo still 820
> Thx


26 days after my eligible date. Called immigration for an update and I was told that it's progressing. I was hoping she could tell me whether my case has been assigned to a case officer but no luck.

It's been so quiet lately


----------



## singsoon2007

Hi Sherryli,

Me too. I rang immi last week on Thursday. I was told that processing time could be between 6-8 months. 

I also asked about the case officer, no luck too. 

We just have to move on.............................


----------



## massar

Hey everyone

Checking vevo is best option instead of ringing them n wait ................. Hope everyone et response soon its already 70 days above eligible date still no luck ............


----------



## thesmoothsuit

May I please ask how long did it take for your Partner to go from bridging visa to TR? 
Also how long did it take to go from TR to PR?

Very interested to hear from people that had to face coming from a "high risk" country.

Very frustrated that my wife can not go for plenty of jobs because of no PR. Graduate positions are deemed ineligible. By the time my wife gets PR her fantastic degree would be considered too old. 

It's frustrating because she is so knowledgeable with an Australian degree and would eat alot of work load for breakfast. She is a machine, yet Immigration wants to play games and not get her PR asap, which only hampers the economy because she is hard working, intelligent, just need PR to make job searching very easy.


----------



## mrswooody007

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi
> Sent 820 in 3 weeks ago, PMV expires 05.04.14 (is that what you mean by eligible date). It took a week to get acknowledgement letter and bridging visa


HI Aussieboy, I reckon your wife must have the Visa 820 by now. I hope I'm right.


----------



## CollegeGirl

thesmoothsuit said:


> May I please ask how long did it take for your Partner to go from bridging visa to TR?
> Also how long did it take to go from TR to PR?
> 
> Very interested to hear from people that had to face coming from a "high risk" country.
> 
> Very frustrated that my wife can not go for plenty of jobs because of no PR. Graduate positions are deemed ineligible. By the time my wife gets PR her fantastic degree would be considered too old.
> 
> It's frustrating because she is so knowledgeable with an Australian degree and would eat alot of work load for breakfast. She is a machine, yet Immigration wants to play games and not get her PR asap, which only hampers the economy because she is hard working, intelligent, just need PR to make job searching very easy.


To whom are you addressing this, smoothsuit? 

The wait between bridging visa and TR is going to be different for everyone because that would be dependent on how long your previous visa is valid for, and, therefore, when your bridging visa kicked in. Generally the wait for an 820 these days is 13-18 months from application, though we've seen just a few recent six-month grants on the forum when the application was decision-ready and applied for online. Probably not likely, but... either way, the date her TR is granted *has no bearing* on the date when she gets her PR.

Your wife will be eligible for PR two years after she *applied* for the 820. She will receive her PR probably several months after that, unless processing times change between now and then, which is entirely possible.

I understand the job search frustration - I'm going through the same thing myself, and I'm on a fiancee visa - which means until we apply for the 820 (hopefully in the next month) my two-year countdown to PR hasn't even started yet!

And by the way, the two-year wait between TR application and PR isn't Immigration's decision. That's the law - so if you want that changed, it has to be the government that changes it. Unfortunately I doubt it will change anytime soon.


----------



## Arnov

801 visa Eligibility date 13 March 2014 
Grant waiting ......

Please post your respective dates anyone who had eligibility date in year 2014


----------



## singsoon2007

Hi Arnov,

Welcome to waiting group. 

Mine is 18 January 2014. 

Have a nice weekend. 

Regards.


----------



## massar

My eligible date was 1 feb 2014 waiting waiting


----------



## Arnov

singsoon2007 said:


> Hi Arnov,
> 
> Welcome to waiting group.
> 
> Mine is 18 January 2014.
> 
> Have a nice weekend.
> 
> Regards.


Are u waiting for ... 801 visa ? Please do post when u got ur grant ... bcozz that helps


----------



## Arnov

massar said:


> My eligible date was 1 feb 2014 waiting waiting


Hey Massar,

Hope u get 801 visa grant by 1st May ... my findings is 3 months Finger crossed please do share your ... grant date when u get the visa 801 .

Wish u get it soon

Thanks ....


----------



## musti

We are so close 

Mine is 25 Jan 2014. 

Best regards.


----------



## Arnov

musti said:


> We are so close
> 
> Mine is 25 Jan 2014.
> 
> Best regards.


Are u checking VEVO daily ? Good Luck if u get it then let us know


----------



## Realman2011

My Eligibility date was 14th of March 2014.
Still waiting.....


----------



## Arnov

It seems that we have lots of people in forum who have eligibility in March 2014. According to me it takes 3 months so i am hoping singsoon will get it soon and then massar will get it.


----------



## Aussieboy07

*820/810*



mrswooody007 said:


> HI Aussieboy, I reckon your wife must have the Visa 820 by now. I hope I'm right.


Hi Mrs Woody
TR 820 visa approved 14 April 2014, now the 2 year wait begins, though this I really just a formality


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Aussieboy. Did it take you 18 months to get your 820? 

Congratulations.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yep 19 Months in total first the pmv 300 (11 months) and then we spent a bit off time together again before we got married as we had been apart for so long


----------



## singsoon2007

Hi Aussieboy07,

Congratulations. 

Regards.


----------



## Aussieboy07

*thanks*



singsoon2007 said:


> Hi Aussieboy07,
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Regards.


The waiting for the 820/801 is a lot easier than waiting for the pmv300, as I guess you already have one tick off approval


----------



## suchislife22000

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yep 19 Months in total first the pmv 300 (11 months) and then we spent a bit off time together again before we got married as we had been apart for so long


Please after having Visa 300 do i still need police and health clearance for 820/801 application?


----------



## Aussieboy07

my fiancée (from Philippines) was not required to do this and her clearances were 18 months old. You just put the HAP(health check) id number in the box


----------



## suchislife22000

Aussieboy07 said:


> my fiancée (from Philippines) was not required to do this and her clearances were 18 months old. You just put the HAP(health check) id number in the box


thank you very much.


----------



## singsoon2007

Hi everyone, 

Eligibility was 18 January 2014. 

Today is 18 April 2014. 

Three months have over, I am still waiting..........................

Happy Easter, everyone. 

Regards.


----------



## Arnov

singsoon2007 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Eligibility was 18 January 2014.
> 
> Today is 18 April 2014.
> 
> Three months have over, I am still waiting..........................
> 
> Happy Easter, everyone.
> 
> Regards.


Hey Singsoon,

Yeah it is frustrating that even after 3 months no news of your 801 visa.
A good news for you is good news for us, hope it is matter of days when u get it.

Good Luck with waiting .

Happy Easter 
Arnov


----------



## musti

Arnov said:


> Hey Singsoon,
> 
> Yeah it is frustrating that even after 3 months no news of your 801 visa.
> A good news for you is good news for us, hope it is matter of days when u get it.
> 
> Good Luck with waiting .
> 
> Happy Easter
> Arnov


singsoong we are in the same boat my eligibility date is 25 JAN 2014 .


----------



## massar

Mine was 01 feb 2014


----------



## Plinco

Hi all, so I kinda happy to see other people in the same boat as me (ok that did not come out the right way, lol that was not meant to be in a mean way please understand) my eligibility date was 31st JAN 2014 . and I am from the UK. I did speak to Melb office last week and mine has been assigned to a case officer! not sure how long it will take now? ideas anyone?


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

I am still waiting but can you give an example of the documents being asked by Immigration.


Thank you so much!


----------



## massar

Plinco said:


> Hi all, so I kinda happy to see other people in the same boat as me (ok that did not come out the right way, lol that was not meant to be in a mean way please understand) my eligibility date was 31st JAN 2014 . and I am from the UK. I did speak to Melb office last week and mine has been assigned to a case officer! not sure how long it will take now? ideas anyone?


 hey plinco
If case officer assigned then its little wait for you .... Good luck


----------



## Arnov

massar said:


> hey plinco
> If case officer assigned then its little wait for you .... Good luck


Hey Massar,

Any news of your 801 visa, have u checked ur VEVO ?


----------



## thesmoothsuit

redhat79 said:


> Hello guys, I got great news from VEVO yesterday. I got my 801 visa, still feeling unreal. For those who near my eligible date 1/12/13. Hope Your day will come soon.


Congratulations!!!!

When did you first apply for the PR (very beginning)?


----------



## singsoon2007

*Big News*

Hi everyone,

Finally my visa 801 is granted!

I got an email from immi at 5:31PM. I checked VEVO this morning at 10AM, it was still the same, nothing has changed.

I just cant believe that I got that email at 5:31PM. Unbelievable.

My eligibility date was 18 January 2014. So, I have been waiting for 3 months and 12 days.

For those who is in February, I think your turn is coming very soon.

Have a good night everyone.

I still cannot believe what has happened this afternoon. I really cant tell how I felt.

Regards,


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Well done. That is awesome news. Congratulations.


----------



## Emily88

singsoon2007 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally my visa 801 is granted!
> 
> I got an email from immi at 5:31PM. I checked VEVO this morning at 10AM, it was still the same, nothing has changed.
> 
> I just cant believe that I got that email at 5:31PM. Unbelievable.
> 
> My eligibility date was 18 January 2014. So, I have been waiting for 3 months and 12 days.
> 
> For those who is in February, I think your turn is coming very soon.
> 
> Have a good night everyone.
> 
> I still cannot believe what has happened this afternoon. I really cant tell how I felt.
> 
> Regards,


 Congratulations Singsoon2007


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you both. Enjoy your life in Oz....


----------



## massar

singsoon2007 said:


> Hi everyone, Finally my visa 801 is granted! I got an email from immi at 5:31PM. I checked VEVO this morning at 10AM, it was still the same, nothing has changed. I just cant believe that I got that email at 5:31PM. Unbelievable. My eligibility date was 18 January 2014. So, I have been waiting for 3 months and 12 days. For those who is in February, I think your turn is coming very soon. Have a good night everyone. I still cannot believe what has happened this afternoon. I really cant tell how I felt. Regards,


congrats singsoon .......


----------



## massar

Congrats singsoon


----------



## Arnov

singsoon2007 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally my visa 801 is granted!
> 
> I got an email from immi at 5:31PM. I checked VEVO this morning at 10AM, it was still the same, nothing has changed.
> 
> I just cant believe that I got that email at 5:31PM. Unbelievable.
> 
> My eligibility date was 18 January 2014. So, I have been waiting for 3 months and 12 days.
> 
> For those who is in February, I think your turn is coming very soon.
> 
> Have a good night everyone.
> 
> I still cannot believe what has happened this afternoon. I really cant tell how I felt.
> 
> Regards,


Hey Singsoon,

I am very happy, ur happiness is a great news for all of us waiting.
Did ur VEVO now says 801 visa, finally.

Congo once again !!

Good Luck


----------



## Arnov

massar said:


> Congrats singsoon


Hey Massar,

Keep an eye on ur VEVO and mail. You are next ? in queue waiting for 801

Kindly share the news

Thanks


----------



## singsoon2007

*Vevo*

Hi,

Some tips here for everyone.

1. Log in to vevo to check your visa status
2. If everything still the same, it means that your visa *has not* been granted. 
3. Next day log in to vevo again, if it says "An error has occurred", it means that your visa *has been granted*! 
4. You need to wait for the email from immi because your visa grant number will be totally different. 
5. Once you get the email from immi, you can log in to vevo with new visa grant number. You will see that the visa type is 801.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Thesmoothsuit - Thanks for the tip. There is meaning in an error message. Cheers.


----------



## tarafla

Hi guys. 

I'm new to this and I'm just wondering if any one can help me!!! I am applyin for the 820/801 and I am trying to write the personal letter. I not sure if what I am putting in there is what they actually want as in am I putting in to much day to day stuff... Would anyone have one try have wrote they would be willing to share with me or know where I can find a sample one. 

Thanks...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Tarafla, there is no sample letter, nor should there be. Every couple is different. You have to write your own. You need to include the history of the development of your relationship, and then cover the four categories of information required:

• financial	aspects of your relationship (i.e., how you share finances/support each other financially);
• the	nature	of	the	household (i.e., your living arrangements, how housework is distributed, etc.);	
• social	context	of	the	relationship (i.e., details on your social circle accepting you as a couple, social things you go out and do together (clubs, activities), etc.);	and
• the nature of your commitment to each other.

I suggest you read the Partner Migration Booklet if you haven't already. It helps explain what you need.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf


----------



## Realman2011

Emily88 said:


> Congratulations Singsoon2007


Congratulations Singsoon.... What a great news.


----------



## singsoon2007

*Thank you*

Thank you everyone for your support.

Looking forward to see who will be the next one to share his/her good news here.

Regards.


----------



## sherryli

singsoon2007 said:


> Thank you everyone for your support.
> 
> Looking forward to see who will be the next one to share his/her good news here.
> 
> Regards.


Congrats and thank u Singson! You have been really kind and supportive in this forum to everyone. Thank you again for being part of our journey!


----------



## mrezk

LOL I like the waiting group idea.. 
My eligibility date is 9 Feb. WAITING for almost 27 months and I havnt got EVEN my 820...


----------



## mrezk

Arnov said:


> 801 visa Eligibility date 13 March 2014
> Grant waiting ......
> 
> Please post your respective dates anyone who had eligibility date in year 2014


 Hi Arnov iam 9 feb 2014
any good news regarding yours?


----------



## mrezk

_*Congratulations Singsoon2007 *_

what is vevo and how to apply to be able to check like you guys?


----------



## Dinkum

*VEVO link*

Hi Mzrek
Here is the link to VEVO -
Visa Entitlement Verification Online
You can check anytime. No need to apply. You will need your visa grant number. Ask again if you have any problems. Cheers...



mrezk said:


> _*Congratulations Singsoon2007 *_
> 
> what is vevo and how to apply to be able to check like you guys?


----------



## mrezk

THANK YOU BRO AND YES PLZ I NEED TO KNOW WHAT IS visa grant number?


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Mzrek -
Your Visa grant number is given to you on the acknowledgement email you get from DIBP after lodging your application. We got one for our Bridging Visa A. You have other choices from the 'Reference Type' drop down box - Transaction Reference Number, Visa Evidence Number, Visa Grant Number or even Password (we don't have one). Best idea is to read the DIBP application acknowledgement email carefully. Hope this helps a bit.



mrezk said:


> THANK YOU BRO AND YES PLZ I NEED TO KNOW WHAT IS visa grant number?


----------



## mrezk

File Number:
Client ID: 
RID: 

THATS ALL WHAT I HAVE BRO!!!


----------



## Dinkum

*VEVO access...*

Hi Mzrek -
If you lodged your application ONSHORE for 820/801 partner visa you would have received a Visa Grant Number for your Bridging Visa A. Maybe others on this forum can help you more than I can. Sorry I can't give you more info. Cheers...



mrezk said:


> File Number:
> Client ID:
> RID:
> 
> THATS ALL WHAT I HAVE BRO!!!


----------



## mrezk

Thanks a lot for your help anyway bro.


----------



## mrezk

Hey guys, any one from Perth?
iam going to visit Perth for 3 days son
any one want to catch up for coffee and share the 820/801 STORY?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mrezk, if you call Immi they will be able to give you the info you need to log into VEVO. It won't tell you anything except which visa you are currently on though, really.


----------



## musti

mrezk said:


> LOL I like the waiting group idea..
> My eligibility date is 9 Feb. WAITING for almost 27 months and I havnt got EVEN my 820...


Mrzek also i been waiting for 27 month without getting 820 even they didnt ask yet for any evidence or proof that our relationship is genuine and continuing.

So my question is did the DIBP ask you for any proof or evidence show that your relationship is genuine and continuing :?


----------



## mrezk

musti said:


> Mrzek also i been waiting for 27 month without getting 820 even they didnt ask yet for any evidence or proof that our relationship is genuine and continuing.
> 
> So my question is did the DIBP ask you for any proof or evidence show that your relationship is genuine and continuing :?


Yess brother they did. About June 14 that means about almost one year lol


----------



## mrezk

musti said:


> Mrzek also i been waiting for 27 month without getting 820 even they didnt ask yet for any evidence or proof that our relationship is genuine and continuing.
> 
> So my question is did the DIBP ask you for any proof or evidence show that your relationship is genuine and continuing :?





mrezk said:


> Yess brother they did. About June 14 that means about almost one year lol


Are from Melbourne?


----------



## musti

mrezk said:


> Are from Melbourne?


from Sydney


----------



## Arnov

Hey Massar,

Your Eligibility Date was 1st Feb 2014. Any great news yet ..... Please let us know


----------



## massar

Not yet thx


----------



## mrezk

Iam 9 of feb and nothing yet too 
How about you arnov?


----------



## massar

Arnov said:


> Hey Massar, Your Eligibility Date was 1st Feb 2014. Any great news yet ..... Please let us know


Waiting waiting.........&#128034;&#128034;


----------



## sherryli

musti said:


> We are so close
> 
> Mine is 25 Jan 2014.
> 
> Best regards.


Hi Mate 
Have you got your PR yet?


----------



## mrezk

When you guys getting really sick of waiting what do you doooooooo???


----------



## massar

mrezk said:


> When you guys getting really sick of waiting what do you doooooooo???


Wait again jk
More than 3 month and 12 days 
Eligibilty date 1 feb 2014


----------



## mrezk

I c Iam 9 of feb 
Are you waiting for 820 or 801?


----------



## massar

mrezk said:


> I c Iam 9 of feb Are you waiting for 820 or 801?


waiting for 801


----------



## musti

mine 25 of JAN still waiting


----------



## singsoon2007

Hi Musti, 

I think your is just around the corner. Will be granted really soon. 

Regards,


----------



## singsoon2007

Hi Massar, 

Keep on checking vevo these two weeks, it is around the corner. 

Bet you must be so excited to get it. 

Regards,


----------



## massar

Yea thx singsoon


----------



## Arnov

Strange Massar and Musti still waiting .... if they havnt got it GOD KNOWS WHEN I will get my 801 visa .... DIBP is doing some work at all or not ?


----------



## mrezk

When is you're eligible date arnov?


----------



## musti

@arnov you will take your PR before me because DIBP are still doing background check about me who knows maybe that background check will take another 5 or 8 months BTW my eligibility date is 25 JAN 2014


----------



## mrezk

DIBP sent e.mail to my agent asking for Fedral Police Check and medical exmination.
guys i think iam almost there-and you ar closer than you think!
i will keep updating you.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mrezk, you're currently on an 820, waiting on your 801, and they've asked for a new medical check? That's really unusual (and kind of scary for those of us who have had our medicals referred before. I'm hoping I won't have to go through that again for the PR visa!)


----------



## musti

CollegeGirl said:


> Mrezk, you're currently on an 820, waiting on your 801, and they've asked for a new medical check? That's really unusual (and kind of scary for those of us who have had our medicals referred before. I'm hoping I won't have to go through that again for the PR visa!)


Mrzek he still on BVA his not on 820


----------



## mrezk

I don't EVEN have 820 Iam still in BVA- however when you over 2 years you gonna get your PR. Straight (hopefully) 
Regarding the medical it is normal it's money thing I've came across few whom had to have another medical right befite PR visa granted. 
By the way it's more expensive now-455$.

Regarding the police check - they said I sent the wrong one lol and they need new one.


----------



## CollegeGirl

...so Mrezk, why are you posting in this thread?  This thread is for people on their 820 who are waiting on their PR reassessment to be completed and receive their 801. Nothing wrong with you posting here, but if you're looking for other people to talk to who are in the same situation you are and waiting for the same thing, look for threads on the 820, not the 801.


----------



## mrezk

THE LONG WAIT
Made me makes up things believe me
I will consider which page Iam posting to next time.


----------



## CollegeGirl

No worries, Mrezk! No harm done at all.  Just trying to help you find other people who are in similar circumstances as sometimes it can help to talk to other people currently going through the exact same thing!


----------



## Hunter77

Hi Fellas,
I just registered the form so I am new ! > 

My eligible date was 9 th February 2014 and I gave all the paper work in Jan. 2014 and still heard nothing. I am so pissed off I dont know what do to they are keep saying me, my application is in queue and not much time left to get results but nothing happening yet and its over 3 months already.

Any ideas ? How long it will take to grant 801 ? Everyone says about 3 months time I should hear something from Immi. but I did not heard anything...


----------



## Bosco472

Hunter77 said:


> Hi Fellas,
> I just registered the form so I am new ! >
> 
> My eligible date was 9 th February 2014 and I gave all the paper work in Jan. 2014 and still heard nothing. I am so pissed off I dont know what do to they are keep saying me, my application is in queue and not much time left to get results but nothing happening yet and its over 3 months already.
> 
> Any ideas ? How long it will take to grant 801 ? Everyone says about 3 months time I should hear something from Immi. but I did not heard anything...


Hi Hunter,

I am in the same boat as you. 801 eligible since the 14th of Feb.

I rang the helpline last Wednesday and waited on hold for 45 minutes. Eventually when an operator answered, they told me to email the vic.ssp.processing email address and they normally reply within 2-3 days with a rough idea of waiting times.

I emailed them on Wednesday, and as of yet they are still to reply.

I will post here if I hear anything.


----------



## Bosco472

Just read through the automated reply I received last week and came across this for people waiting on the 801:

What is the current processing time for a Partner (Permanent) visa?
The Published Service Standard for permanent partner visas is six months from the date of eligibility. Most applications are finalised well before this time but some may take longer depending on the complexity and other factors. Currently applications are being allocated to case officers within two months of eligibility. If you have not heard from the Permanent Partner Section within three months, please email [email protected] and the department will contact you to provide an update.


----------



## Roo19

Hi everyone

Iv been following this thread for a while .... My 801 was granted on the 19th May and my eligibility was 10th Feb, I know there are a few waiting around this date to.....


----------



## Bosco472

Roo19 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Iv been following this thread for a while .... My 801 was granted on the 19th May and my eligibility was 10th Feb, I know there are a few waiting around this date to.....


Congrats Roo.

Couple of quick questions seeing as it's close to impossible to get some from Immi.

Did you apply for the 801 online? What date did you submit it?

And if you did go online, did the progress go from "In Progress" to "approved"? Or was there any indication that it was either assigned to a case officer or was being processed?


----------



## Roo19

Hi bosco 

I submitted my paperwork the old fashioned way via post. Only a few weeks before my eligibility date.... It does appear they process the online ones a little quicker tho . 

There was no further correspondence from the immigration department after the acknowledgement slip... So I was clueless to wether it had been assigned a case officer etc... 

Hope this helps a little &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Hunter77

I dont know why it takes so long are they waiting for break up with my partner or what seriously I cant take this anymore...


----------



## safetygirl

Eligible date was February 13th, 2014.

Documents sent in roughly 3 weeks prior to eligibility date by post.

Still waiting.........................................


----------



## massar

Eligibilty date 1 feb still waiting.........


----------



## musti

Eligibilty date 25 JAN and i havent sent my documents yet, i'm still waiting to get my police check report


----------



## safetygirl

Guess what, guys? After posting this afternoon I received the e-mail notification my 801 has been granted.

Total of 3 months and 9 days waiting from date of eligibility.

Didn't have any correspondence with immigration until receiving my visa grant.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## Emily88

Congrats for you safetygirl  I just looked at your post yesterday haha so surprise. 

My eligible date was 18 May, i guess i shouldn't expect to hear the good news until 3 months time, since a lot of member in here are eligible before me but still waiting.


----------



## Bosco472

safetygirl said:


> Guess what, guys? After posting this afternoon I received the e-mail notification my 801 has been granted.
> 
> Total of 3 months and 9 days waiting from date of eligibility.
> 
> Didn't have any correspondence with immigration until receiving my visa grant.
> 
> Best of luck to all!


Congrats Safetygirl.

I'm 3 months and 9 days today so I'll have my fingers crossed!


----------



## massar

Got call frm immi tdy my case is opened and assigned to visa officer ......


----------



## Roo19

Yay lots of good news this week  hope theres more to come


----------



## musti

massar said:


> Got call frm immi tdy my case is opened and assigned to visa officer ......


quick questions : have u sent your doucements to immi ?
you were waiting police check ?


----------



## massar

I sent everything 1 time only nothing thy asked now .....
Only told that case open and under process.....


----------



## Arnov

@safetygirl  very happy that u share ur great news ... gives us hope .. it seems 3 months 9 -- 10 days is usual we should all expect


----------



## Arnov

@Bosco472 great ... we wish u get ur 801 in coming week , let us know


----------



## Arnov

@Massar >> what happened to your case generally every body is receiving there news by email , did ur case officer called and asked something ?? hope u get it soon


----------



## massar

It depends on which country u came frm and on wt visa too .....,,. Every individual different.


----------



## litmusboy

my date of eligibility is 15 July 2013 and I have been waiting for 10months and I am from South Korea


----------



## CollegeGirl

Litmusboy - 10 months is pretty unheard of. You came over to Australia on an 820, lived here for two years and were then eligible for an 801 on 15 July 2013? That's what is meant by "eligibility date" in this thread.


----------



## Arnov

@Litmusboy i agree with CollegeGirl, 10 months is very unlikely are u waiting for 801 visa ... 820 takes 12 months // when i send my docs to immigration they said 801 will be granted in 6--8 months but usually it takes 3 months after 2 yrs of applying


----------



## Lyn0209

Finally my partner's visa has been granted. Eligibility date 23 Feb 2014, visa 801 granted just today 28 May 2014. We received an email and at the same time when we checked the vevo it was changed to visa 801. Thank you everyone for all the information here. It really helped us a lot.


----------



## BigAd

*Waiting Times 801*

Hi Gang,
Will let you know our time lines.
Our situation - My Wife is Brazilian. Got Married during the 2 year TV period.
Heres our stats.
820 Granted 3rd April 2012
Was able to lodge 801 Application after March 3rd 2014.
Lodged 30th March 2014

You guys are referring to a "Eligibility Date? For us is that:
When Lodged (30th March) , when I could lodge (3rd March) or exactly 2 years after 820 Granted (3rd April)?

It is looking like it is taking around 3 - 3.5 Months?

Many Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl

BigAd, your situation is a little unusual as most people provide documents before their eligibility date so that processing of their permanent visa can start ON their eligibility date. March 3 would be your eligibility date, but it wasn't the start of your processing time like it was for most people because you didn't provide documents until later. 

PS - you're eligible to apply for the 801 2 years after you APPLIED for your partner visa, not two years after it was granted.


----------



## BigAd

It cant be that unusual. The letter from immi seemed to have got lost so when it was getting time for the two years to be up, I emailed Melb. They told me that I couldnt submit until after 3rd March. So I am now assuming that 3rd April is our start date. As far as when I can apply I was told I couldnt do before 3rd March.


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's unusual around here. I'm just explaining to you that that's why people in this thread talk about their "eligibility date" - from that date forward, that's the date they're eligible to be granted the visa, two years after they applied for the 820, and in the majority of cases they've provided documents early enough that their cases can begin being considered as soon as Immi is ready. When did you apply for your 820? Two years after that is your eligibility date.


----------



## mrezk

Today I've got my 801 my wife and i really happy. for those are whom waiting still you are really closer than you think...... good luck and god bless


----------



## mrezk

your replies and advises truly made diffident last few weeks
I am very grateful and thankful for the group...


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi Mrezk - Such wonderful news. I guess you are really excited to know it's achieved at last. Thanks for sharing your journey with us. Enjoy a happy future life together in Oz. Very best wishes to you and your wife... 



mrezk said:


> Today I've got my 801 my wife and i really happy. for those are whom waiting still you are really closer than you think...... good luck and god bless


----------



## CollegeGirl

Big congratulations, mrezk!


----------



## blackbough

*case officer allocated. wating time??*

Hi guys,

My eligibility date is 06/03/2014 and I lodged the application in January. I did not receive any acknowledgement letter until yesterday and every time I called them, they put me on hold for nearly an hour and I couldn't get exact answers.

Anyway, I visited DIBP branch in my area yesterday (I sent my application to melbourne but I don't live there) and asked them what's going on with my application. They simply printed out the acknowledgement letter (Yes, it was that easy and don't know why it was so hard for the Melbourne processing centre to send it to me by mail.) and said case officer had been allocated on Friday last week (23/05/2014).

Do you guys know how long it usually takes case officers to process applications? I am from low risk country and have been living in Australia for 8 yrs (been in a relationship with my partner for 4 years).


----------



## wishful

I year down, another year to go!


----------



## massar

Eligibility date 01 feb still waiting 
Got few calls from case officer from 16 may
After that no news yet ........


----------



## Arnov

@Massar >> I am concerned about your case mate , it seems they had allready processed some application till end of Feb, What had your case officer asked to you ? are u missing some documents .... what is the reason behind delay ... I just wish u get it soon


----------



## Arnov

@Mrzek Congo what was eligibilty date ? Enjoy


----------



## Arnov

@blackbough>> let us know when u get your 801 ... i am waiting in queue my eligibility date 13/3/14


----------



## blackbough

Arnov said:


> @blackbough>> let us know when u get your 801 ... i am waiting in queue my eligibility date 13/3/14


Sure. I will let you guys know when it is approved. Good luck to you, Arnov.


----------



## sherryli

Eligible date is 13 March 14, still waiting!


----------



## Realman2011

sherryli said:


> Eligible date is 13 March 14, still waiting!


Eligible date was 14th of March, nothing yet.
I think all the March applicant shouldnt be expecting anything untill after 20th of March.
Goodluck 2 us


----------



## massar

Arnov said:


> @Massar >> I am concerned about your case mate , it seems they had allready processed some application till end of Feb, What had your case officer asked to you ? are u missing some documents .... what is the reason behind delay ... I just wish u get it soon


Need to re do police check the one i sent was bit old so re doin it


----------



## blackbough

*Finally!!!*

Hi guys,

Finally my application for 801 has been approved. I tried to check my visa status this morning on VEVO but it showed my visa grant number did not match my current visa. I visited immigration office to make sure and they clarified that the visa was approved. They said they would send me an email regarding PR soon which I have not received yet.

For your information, my eligibility date is 06/03/2014. I came from low risk country and have been in a relationship with my partner for 4 years. I have been living in Australia for 8 years (I went to uni and am currently working in a public health sector) and finally got my PR now, so guys, just hang in there and you all will get there soon. Thank you for having shared your information and stories with me. You all helped me a lot with my application.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats, blackbough! One more year until citizenship for you!


----------



## massar

Finally i got my 801 my eligibilty date was 1 feb 2014
Thx everyone


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Congratulations everyone. Fantastic!!

Hope I get good news too. Although I don't think i will get news soon as my wife is from China. Probably another year and a half to go.

I don't expect anything until 2016. That would be 2 years and 2 months.


----------



## Realman2011

Immi called my wife yesterday and asked her if i have lodged a visa application for my daughter offshore but we havent.
Finally she said that shes my case officer.
Can anyone waiting for 801 advice me how long it take to grant visa when case officer assigned?
My eligiblity was 14th of March.


----------



## Princessmarz

Hi everyone, eligibility date is January 17, 2015... hope to hear from IMMI few months before this date fingers crossed hehe. Enjoying time together with my partner here in Australia so no worries at the moment


----------



## blackbough

Realman2011 said:


> Immi called my wife yesterday and asked her if i have lodged a visa application for my daughter offshore but we havent.
> Finally she said that shes my case officer.
> Can anyone waiting for 801 advice me how long it take to grant visa when case officer assigned?
> My eligiblity was 14th of March.


case officer assigned : 23/5 
visa approved : 3/6
it took 11 days.


----------



## Realman2011

blackbough said:


> case officer assigned : 23/5
> visa approved : 3/6
> it took 11 days.


Thanks so much for the info, hopefully my visa got approve this coming week.


----------



## sherryli

Hi Realman
Are you from a low risk country?
Hope our visas get approved soon. My eligible date is 13/03/14. I'm from a high risk country.


----------



## Realman2011

sherryli said:


> Hi Realman
> Are you from a low risk country?
> Hope our visas get approved soon. My eligible date is 13/03/14. I'm from a high risk country.


Hi Sherryli, 
I'm from high risk country and i hope our visa get approved soon.


----------



## sugarstoned

Eligibility date 08 March. Hope to get good new in the coming weeks!


----------



## mila 07

sugarstoned said:


> Eligibility date 08 March. Hope to get good new in the coming weeks!


Hi Sugarstoned would you mind ,my asking where do you live in the phils?and here in Aussie..Thanks


----------



## klippy

Hi all,

I've got my 820 on 24 March 2014.

Cheers,
Klippy


----------



## wiseman

massar said:


> Finally i got my 801 my eligibilty date was 1 feb 2014
> Thx everyone


Massar, When did you send out the Police clearance to your case officer? I am in the same boat. Sent out the National police check yesterday and it was received today. waiting for grant of 801.

Eligibility Date: 30 Jan 2014.
Got an email from CO: last week asking for National Police Clearance. 
Police check received by Melbourne Processing centre: today
Waiting on 801.

Thanks


----------



## klippy

wiseman said:


> Massar, When did you send out the Police clearance to your case officer? I am in the same boat. Sent out the National police check yesterday and it was received today. waiting for grant of 801.
> 
> Eligibility Date: 30 Jan 2014.
> Got an email from CO: last week asking for National Police Clearance.
> Police check received by Melbourne Processing centre: today
> Waiting on 801.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Wiseman,

From where you can find your eligible date?
Thank you


----------



## danegirl

Your eligibility date is 2 years from the day you applied for the 820. So of you applied 10 June 2012, you would be eligible for 801 on 10 June 2014. DIBP will contact you a few months before this date - make sure you keep your contact details current.


----------



## klippy

danegirl said:


> Your eligibility date is 2 years from the day you applied for the 820. So of you applied 10 June 2012, you would be eligible for 801 on 10 June 2014. DIBP will contact you a few months before this date - make sure you keep your contact details current.


Thanks Danegirl


----------



## sugarstoned

mila 07 said:


> Hi Sugarstoned would you mind ,my asking where do you live in the phils?and here in Aussie..Thanks


Hi Mila!

Im from Cebu City and living in Sydney


----------



## wiseman

Realman2011 said:


> Immi called my wife yesterday and asked her if i have lodged a visa application for my daughter offshore but we havent.
> Finally she said that shes my case officer.
> Can anyone waiting for 801 advice me how long it take to grant visa when case officer assigned?
> My eligiblity was 14th of March.


Hey Realman,
Have you heard anything back about your 801 yet? I was contacted by my CO last week and now I'm just waiting for the grant of 801.
Best Regards,


----------



## Realman2011

wiseman said:


> Hey Realman,
> Have you heard anything back about your 801 yet? I was contacted by my CO last week and now I'm just waiting for the grant of 801.
> Best Regards,


@ Wiseman,
Nothing yet for now, ill keep you's update.
When is your eligibilty date?


----------



## Realman2011

Hi Sherryli,
Any news from your end about your 801?
Did anyone contact you yet?
Cant wait for us to get approved soon.


----------



## wiseman

Realman2011 said:


> @ Wiseman,
> Nothing yet for now, ill keep you's update.
> When is your eligibilty date?


My eligibility date is 31 Jan 2014. I will keep you updates if I hear anything back too.


----------



## sherryli

Realman2011 said:


> Hi Sherryli,
> Any news from your end about your 801?
> Did anyone contact you yet?
> Cant wait for us to get approved soon.


Hi Realman

I haven't heard of anything at all. My police check should still be valid. It stays valid for 6 months I believe. I check vevo number of times a day
I really hope the good news is on it's way! The champagne is waiting!


----------



## musti

i would like to ask a question : when CO decide to send application for background police check ? for example i got my BVA in 25 JAN 2012 did they start doing background check in 25 jan 2012 ? or when ?


----------



## jennydekan

Hope I'm not to far away. My eligible date was on 21st of March.still nothing but a letter of acknowledgement.
Hate the waiting game.


----------



## wiseman

Hey all,
I got my 801 issued today. All the best for you.


----------



## happyheros

wiseman said:


> Hey all,
> I got my 801 issued today. All the best for you.


Big Congratulations


----------



## Realman2011

Partner permanent visa 801 granted today 13th of June 2014.
The happiest day of my life.
Thanks everyone for your support. 
May God bless you all.


----------



## jennydekan

Congratulations wiseman and realman!


----------



## happyheros

Realman2011 said:


> Partner permanent visa 801 granted today 13th of June 2014.
> The happiest day of my life.
> Thanks everyone for your support.
> May God bless you all.


Hi Realman2011,

What's your eligibility date please?


----------



## sherryli

Realman2011 said:


> Partner permanent visa 801 granted today 13th of June 2014.
> The happiest day of my life.
> Thanks everyone for your support.
> May God bless you all.


Congrats!!! Hope mine is just around the corner!


----------



## Realman2011

happyheros said:


> Hi Realman2011,
> 
> What's your eligibility date please?


My eligibility date is 14th of March and my visa got granted since on the 5th of June.
Picked up from the post office this morning.


----------



## Realman2011

sherryli said:


> Congrats!!! Hope mine is just around the corner!


@ Sherryli..
Thanks you got nothing to worry about your visa will be approve sometimes next week since our eligible date were closed.


----------



## Realman2011

jennydekan said:


> Congratulations wiseman and realman!


@jennydekan
Big thanks to you all.


----------



## bradley

Congratulations what kind of evidence did you provided ? Did have to filled up form 80 again and did you have to do police check as well ?thank


----------



## Hunter77

Eligibility date is 9th of February 2014 and still waiting. They are keep saying to me it is waiting in queue ??? help please what is going on with it..


----------



## sherryli

Hi Arvon
Have you heard anything about your PR?


----------



## Arnov

Hunter77 said:


> Eligibility date is 9th of February 2014 and still waiting. They are keep saying to me it is waiting in queue ??? help please what is going on with it..


Hey Hunter77,

Cases like u were u have been waiting whereas people who have eligibility date as 14th March 2014 have got there 801 is bit scary for all of us, mine eligibility date is 13th March 2014 .... haven't heard anything yet Finger Crossed


----------



## Arnov

sherryli said:


> Hi Arvon
> Have you heard anything about your PR?


Hey Sherryli,

No news yet .... will wait for some news next week ... my eligibility date was 13th March 2014.

What was yours ?


----------



## musti

Arnov said:


> Hey Hunter77,
> 
> Cases like u were u have been waiting whereas people who have eligibility date as 14th March 2014 have got there 801 is bit scary for all of us, mine eligibility date is 13th March 2014 .... haven't heard anything yet Finger Crossed


hey Arnov hope u get your PR next week , i'm still waiting and waiting my eligibility date is 25th JAN 2014 and guess what i'm still waiting background police check  do u have any idea when CO decide to send application for background check ? and how long it takes ?


----------



## sherryli

Arnov said:


> Hey Sherryli,
> 
> No news yet .... will wait for some news next week ... my eligibility date was 13th March 2014.
> 
> What was yours ?


Hi Arnov
My eligible date is the same as yours. I am feeling the date is getting closer


----------



## sherryli

*Case Office*

Hi Guys

I called immi and found out that my case has been assigned to a CO!

My eligible date is 13/03/14.

Hopefully I can get my PR soon!


----------



## Realman2011

sherryli said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I called immi and found out that my case has been assigned to a CO!
> 
> My eligible date is 13/03/14.
> 
> Hopefully I can get my PR soon!


Sherryli,
Iam very sure that you are going to get your Pr before the end of this week.
Coz its your time to shine.
Cant wait to celebrate with you.


----------



## Arnov

musti said:


> hey Arnov hope u get your PR next week , i'm still waiting and waiting my eligibility date is 25th JAN 2014 and guess what i'm still waiting background police check  do u have any idea when CO decide to send application for background check ? and how long it takes ?


Did u case officer contacted u , what do u mean by background check is it Australian Police Check, i have never heard anyone asked for background check, massar was asked about Police Check, he did it and he got its 801


----------



## Arnov

sherryli said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I called immi and found out that my case has been assigned to a CO!
> 
> My eligible date is 13/03/14.
> 
> Hopefully I can get my PR soon!


Congo Sherryli,

I havnt called immi yet, hope i had my case officer assigned to and we get our PR together.

Our eligibility date are same


----------



## Arnov

hey Sherryli,

Just called Immi , after a long wait got my call through asked him can he tell me wether my case officer had been assigned , he said he cant provide me that information. You got a good man behind the phone atleast he told u checking ur details. 

Anyways i will wait .... let me know if u hear the good news


----------



## MrsMuffin

My eligible date isn't until November still. I'm feeling the pressure to start getting stuff together now though I'm not sure what exactly they'll be wanting.


----------



## happyheros

MrsMuffin said:


> My eligible date isn't until November still. I'm feeling the pressure to start getting stuff together now though I'm not sure what exactly they'll be wanting.


Partner (Permanent) Calculator

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/info-permanent-partner-visa.pdf


----------



## Arnov

Hey Friends,

Just now i tried logging in VEVO online with my 820 grant number and its said error !!

Finger Crossed !! I may have got 801 so old grant number is no longer valid


----------



## sherryli

Arnov said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> Just now i tried logging in VEVO online with my 820 grant number and its said error !!
> 
> Finger Crossed !! I may have got 801 so old grant number is no longer valid


Wow!!!! Can you copy and paste the massage?


----------



## Arnov

sherryli said:


> Wow!!!! Can you copy and paste the massage?


Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you.

Above is the message sherylli


----------



## Arnov

sherryli said:


> Wow!!!! Can you copy and paste the massage?


Till yesterday i was able to use my visa grant number for 820  now i can't.
Sherlyii can u log on to ur vevo and let me know


----------



## sherryli

Arnov said:


> Till yesterday i was able to use my visa grant number for 820  now i can't.
> Sherlyii can u log on to ur vevo and let me know


Congrats!!! I think you've got it! I just tried my visa number and it is still working


----------



## happyheros

sherryli said:


> Congrats!!! I think you've got it! I just tried my visa number and it is still working


Rest assure Sherryli, I'm sure your current visa number will not be working soon.


----------



## Arnov

sherryli said:


> Congrats!!! I think you've got it! I just tried my visa number and it is still working


Sherryli,

First thing in the morning i called immigration and they told my PR is granted So my wait finishes here, i found out thatmy eligibility date was 12 march 2014 not 13 ... so yours will be in corner keep checking vevo online, bcozzz my visa was granted on tuesday and i found out last night.

good luck


----------



## Arnov

visa 801 granted on 18th of this month eligibilty date 12th march 2014


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi Arnov... Great to hear such wonderful news at last. Granted before 1 July too. It's time to celebrate now. Best wishes to you both on this achievement... enjoy long and happy lives together in Oz. 



Arnov said:


> visa 801 granted on 18th of this month eligibilty date 12th march 2014


----------



## sugarstoned

Congrats!

My eligibility date is 8 mar 1014. I hope mine will be next.


----------



## sherryli

Arnov said:


> Sherryli,
> 
> First thing in the morning i called immigration and they told my PR is granted So my wait finishes here, i found out thatmy eligibility date was 12 march 2014 not 13 ... so yours will be in corner keep checking vevo online, bcozzz my visa was granted on tuesday and i found out last night.
> 
> good luck


What a fantastic news!!! Thank you for sharing your experience. It for sure has given me comfort at this special moment of life.


----------



## Arnov

Dinkum said:


> Hi Arnov... Great to hear such wonderful news at last. Granted before 1 July too. It's time to celebrate now. Best wishes to you both on this achievement... enjoy long and happy lives together in Oz.


Thanks ... Dinkum, Patience is key  Once again thanks its time to say good bye to this forum ... It was really helpful


----------



## Arnov

sugarstoned said:


> Congrats!
> 
> My eligibility date is 8 mar 1014. I hope mine will be next.


Mine was 12th March 2014 .... ??? i got it ... urs 8th March 2014 if it is straightforward case it must have been granted


----------



## Arnov

sherryli said:


> What a fantastic news!!! Thank you for sharing your experience. It for sure has given me comfort at this special moment of life.


Thanks Sherryli,

we both followed this forum, it may be my last post to this forum but i wish u all the very best in future with such a wonderful country .

Take care ... i will still look into this forum regarding your PR news 
Please do inform us


----------



## Dang87

Hi i been through this form.. 
I am also waiting for my 801 partner permanent visa. 
I filed my visa on march 5, 2012. 
Then i get my criteria 3 before visa 820. We waived that criteria and got my 820 in november 2013. 
I called immi two weeks before and i ask how long it will take because i didnt even recieve a correspondence yet. They said go on permanent partner visa calculator and see if you eligible. I tried and let my lawyer know and last thursday he finally filed my 801 partner visa. Know just waiting lets see how long its take..


----------



## happyheros

Hi Guys,

My visa 801 granted today 23 June 2014 eligibilty date 08 June 2014 

My time line below 

820/801 onshore partner visa: decision-ready paper application lodged in Sydney on 08 June 2012
|
Police clearances: submitted with application & updated on expiry | Agent: no | Case officer: no | 

Health assessment: submitted with application

820 visa grant date: November 2012

801 visa eligibility date: 08 June 2014 

801 visa applied online on 09 April 2014 

801 visa grant date: 23 June 2014


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi Happyheros - Such great news. Thanks for sharing your timeline. So happy to know they are still granting PR so close to the end of the financial year. Time to celebrate now. Enjoy a long and happy life together in Oz. Cheers 



happyheros said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My visa 801 granted today 23 June 2014 eligibilty date 08 June 2014
> 
> My time line below
> 
> 820/801 onshore partner visa: decision-ready paper application lodged in Sydney on 08 June 2012
> |
> Police clearances: submitted with application & updated on expiry | Agent: no | Case officer: no |
> 
> Health assessment: submitted with application
> 
> 820 visa grant date: November 2012
> 
> 801 visa eligibility date: 08 June 2014
> 
> 801 visa applied online on 09 April 2014
> 
> 801 visa grant date: 23 June 2014


----------



## happyheros

Dinkum said:


> Hi Happyheros - Such great news. Thanks for sharing your timeline. So happy to know they are still granting PR so close to the end of the financial year. Time to celebrate now. Enjoy a long and happy life together in Oz. Cheers


Thanks Dinkum

Best luck to you all


----------



## sugarstoned

Arnov said:


> Mine was 12th March 2014 .... ??? i got it ... urs 8th March 2014 if it is straightforward case it must have been granted


Mine was pretty much straight-forward as well. I guess I just have to wait a bit more.


----------



## mila 07

sugarstoned said:


> Mine was pretty much straight-forward as well. I guess I just have to wait a bit more.


Goodluck Sugarstoned..hopefully you will have it this week..cheers


----------



## Emily88

happyheros said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My visa 801 granted today 23 June 2014 eligibilty date 08 June 2014
> 
> My time line below
> 
> 820/801 onshore partner visa: decision-ready paper application lodged in Sydney on 08 June 2012
> |
> Police clearances: submitted with application & updated on expiry | Agent: no | Case officer: no |
> 
> Health assessment: submitted with application
> 
> 820 visa grant date: November 2012
> 
> 801 visa eligibility date: 08 June 2014
> 
> 801 visa applied online on 09 April 2014
> 
> 801 visa grant date: 23 June 2014


Congrats Happyheros!!! wow lucky you not even a month of waiting  
I'm still waiting for it. Eligible date is 18 May 2014.


----------



## sugarstoned

Hello everyone,

I wanted to contact immi but I am not sure which number to call. Anyone know?

Many thanks, 
sugarstoned


----------



## CollegeGirl

Our telephone numbers


----------



## mila 07

sugarstoned said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I wanted to contact immi but I am not sure which number to call. Anyone know?
> 
> Many thanks,
> sugarstoned


hi again...are you working or been studying?


----------



## sherryli

Eligible date 13/03/14. 801 hasn't been granted. Case officer has been assigned 2 weeks ago when I called. Any comments?


----------



## Arnov

sherryli said:


> Eligible date 13/03/14. 801 hasn't been granted. Case officer has been assigned 2 weeks ago when I called. Any comments?


Hey Sherryli,

Sorry to hear that ... i thought ur visa will be granted by this time , i think ur case officer is taking a lott of time , mine was smooth ... wish u good luck and patience


----------



## chawinee

Hello

I'm waiting on 801 subclass as well. At the moment I have temporary partner visa.

Is anyone know how long can I traveling outside Australia ? Like how many month ?Because my visa condition said multiple entry to and from Australia.

Thank you for you help


----------



## CollegeGirl

You can travel outside Australia for as long as you want, as often as you want. You can be out of the country when your 801 is granted. Just keep Immigration informed of your current address so they can notify you when it's time to reassess you for your 801 (two years after you applied for your 820).


----------



## frankiefrankies

Hey everyone! 

I submitted my application for my 801 visa two weeks ago through auspost after receiving the request letter for more information in late May.

My eligibility date is July 27.

I'm ultra worried that perhaps they haven't received my application as it's been two weeks and still no acknowledgement letter. How long does it usually take them to send you back the letter?


----------



## Emily88

frankiefrankies said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I submitted my application for my 801 visa two weeks ago through auspost after receiving the request letter for more information in late May.
> 
> My eligibility date is July 27.
> 
> I'm ultra worried that perhaps they haven't received my application as it's been two weeks and still no acknowledgement letter. How long does it usually take them to send you back the letter?


Hi Frankiefrankies

I sent my papers on 21/03/14 They received on 24/03/14 and i received the letter back on 27/03/14 ,so about 5 working days


----------



## tangerine44

Hi All - I'm new here. My eligibility date is in October 2014. I'm just preparing my documents in advance so as not to run out of time in terms of getting all the police / penal certificates. Im just wondering, do I still need to get a police certificate from the countries where I lived for more than 12 months? I have already provided them the police certs from the 2 countries I've lived when I applied for the 309 visa last year. After I got granted the visa, I went to Australia straight away. So, I'm not sure if I still need to provide them those police certs again as it is really difficult to obtain them from overseas.  it's stressing me out already. Hope someone can help me. thankyou in advance


----------



## frankiefrankies

Emily88 said:


> Hi Frankiefrankies
> 
> I sent my papers on 21/03/14 They received on 24/03/14 and i received the letter back on 27/03/14 ,so about 5 working days


Hi thanks for your reply.

Hmm.... that's a bit concerning. I sent my application to the Melbourne Office; it's weird that they haven't sent it to me yet. I think I might give them a call on Monday if I still don't receive anything. Is five working days pretty standard to receive the Acknowledgement letter? Hope the post office didn't lose my application.


----------



## Emily88

frankiefrankies said:


> Hi thanks for your reply.
> 
> Hmm.... that's a bit concerning. I sent my application to the Melbourne Office; it's weird that they haven't sent it to me yet. I think I might give them a call on Monday if I still don't receive anything. Is five working days pretty standard to receive the Acknowledgement letter? Hope the post office didn't lose my application.


They mentioned somewhere that it could take 2 weeks to get back to us.
Did you sent it via Express post? if so you can track it online.


----------



## Emily88

tangerine44 said:


> Hi All - I'm new here. My eligibility date is in October 2014. I'm just preparing my documents in advance so as not to run out of time in terms of getting all the police / penal certificates. Im just wondering, do I still need to get a police certificate from the countries where I lived for more than 12 months? I have already provided them the police certs from the 2 countries I've lived when I applied for the 309 visa last year. After I got granted the visa, I went to Australia straight away. So, I'm not sure if I still need to provide them those police certs again as it is really difficult to obtain them from overseas.  it's stressing me out already. Hope someone can help me. thankyou in advance


Hi Tangerine

No you don't need to get an oversea again if you haven't been outside Australia for 12 months since your visa granted but you will need an Australian one for 801 visa.


----------



## frankiefrankies

Emily88 said:


> They mentioned somewhere that it could take 2 weeks to get back to us.
> Did you sent it via Express post? if so you can track it online.


Yeah I sent it via Express post, but it said it was delivered to Port Melbourne which is where Auspost has a giant mail center, but I've heard the tracking often puts it down as delivered as it is signed for there.


----------



## tangerine44

Emily88 said:


> Hi Tangerine
> 
> No you don't need to get an oversea again if you haven't been outside Australia for 12 months since your visa granted but you will need an Australian one for 801 visa.


HI Emily88, thank you this is good news for me because I've been trying to figure out how I can do this without going to those countries and it'll be really difficult to get them on time especially my country of origin requires fingerprints prior to application.  Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Emily88

frankiefrankies said:


> Yeah I sent it via Express post, but it said it was delivered to Port Melbourne which is where Auspost has a giant mail center, but I've heard the tracking often puts it down as delivered as it is signed for there.


When i tracked it, it said delivered on the 24/03/14 which is the same day as IMMI stamped on the letter that they received and arrived back on 27. 
May be you'll receive it sometime next week, if not give them a call coz i did it too and they have the record about it.


----------



## frankiefrankies

Emily88 said:


> When i tracked it, it said delivered on the 24/03/14 which is the same day as IMMI stamped on the letter that they received and arrived back on 27.
> May be you'll receive it sometime next week, if not give them a call coz i did it too and they have the record about it.


Thanks, yeah I'm going to see if perhaps I receive it on Monday and if I don't I will totes give them a call.


----------



## SJP

*New to waiting group*

Hi there,

Just wanna join and share my information in this waiting group. Details are as follows;

820 Application Submitted: Mid May 2012
820 Grant Date: End July 2012
801 Eligibility Date: 14 May 2014
801 Application Submitted: 01 April 2014 (Posted via Express envelope)

No acknowledgement card received but I did send email + called and DIBP confirmed they received on 01 April 2014. Now still waiting for a grant of 801 visa.


----------



## SJP

frankiefrankies said:


> Thanks, yeah I'm going to see if perhaps I receive it on Monday and if I don't I will totes give them a call.


Same as mine. If you tracked online, it would show "Port Melbourne" as it is a distribution centre for DIBP Melbourne.

I'd recommend you to send email to DIBP to confirm in writing (just in case). All the best to you.


----------



## frankiefrankies

SJP said:


> Same as mine. If you tracked online, it would show "Port Melbourne" as it is a distribution centre for DIBP Melbourne.
> 
> I'd recommend you to send email to DIBP to confirm in writing (just in case). All the best to you.


Hey thanks for that. The post guy has been today and still no Acknowledgment letter from DIBP. I just gave them a call and requested a call back, let's see what happens with that.

Oh and I didn't put my timeline on before lol here is mine.

Lodged 820 visa: 27/07/2012
820 granted: 21/08/2012
Received my info request letter via post and email for 801: 26/05/2014
801 eligibility date: 27/07/2014
801 application submitted: 13/06/2014


----------



## SJP

frankiefrankies said:


> Hey thanks for that. The post guy has been today and still no Acknowledgment letter from DIBP. I just gave them a call and requested a call back, let's see what happens with that.
> 
> Oh and I didn't put my timeline on before lol here is mine.
> 
> Lodged 820 visa: 27/07/2012
> 820 granted: 21/08/2012
> Received my info request letter via post and email for 801: 26/05/2014
> 801 eligibility date: 27/07/2014
> 801 application submitted: 13/06/2014


I believe DIBP's officer will advise you that your documents have been received and it is now placed in a queue for processing. It takes 6-8 months blah blah blah ... again, hehe 

Personally, I have a feeling that Permanent Partner Centre in Melbourne processes the 801 applications more slower than in Brisbane. Roughly it will take 3-5 months while in Brissie is around 2-3 months.

Anyway, keep us informed everyone


----------



## frankiefrankies

SJP said:


> I believe DIBP's officer will advise you that your documents have been received and it is now placed in a queue for processing. It takes 6-8 months blah blah blah ... again, hehe
> 
> Personally, I have a feeling that Permanent Partner Centre in Melbourne processes the 801 applications more slower than in Brisbane. Roughly it will take 3-5 months while in Brissie is around 2-3 months.
> 
> Anyway, keep us informed everyone


I called DIBP today and requested a call back, it took them two hours to call me back lol. I spoke to them and told them my tracking number said my parcel had been delivered on the 16th of June in Port Melbourne and he confirmed to me their PO Box is there so that was a relief 

The guy told me it usually can take up to a month for people to get the acknowledgement letter back and to call in two weeks as my application will be put in the system by that time, but he told me not to worry if my tracking number said it had been delivered to Port Melbourne that they've got it. I feel so much better about it now lol. Thanks everyone for your info! Now I just have to play the waiting game, but there is no rush now.


----------



## sherryli

Eligible date 13/03/14, still waiting! what is going on Melbourne?!
Is there anyone having the same eligible date?


----------



## SJP

sherryli said:


> Eligible date 13/03/14, still waiting! what is going on Melbourne?!
> Is there anyone having the same eligible date?


OMG Sherryli. Thought you were granted 801 already. I think your eligible date is the earliest one in this thread. Hope you will receive a good news this week.


----------



## Realman2011

SJP said:


> OMG Sherryli. Thought you were granted 801 already. I think your eligible date is the earliest one in this thread. Hope you will receive a good news this week.


Still wondering why Sherryli havent been granted her visa, afterall case officer has been assigned.
I got my visa granted on the 5th of june while my eligible date was 14th of march.
Hope you got your visa granted soon.
Cant wait to send you a congratulation message.


----------



## musti

SJP said:


> OMG Sherryli. Thought you were granted 801 already. I think your eligible date is the earliest one in this thread. Hope you will receive a good news this week.


mine is 25/1/2014


----------



## SJP

musti said:


> mine is 25/1/2014


Have you followed up with the department recently? What did they say?


----------



## alikaup

Ok, removed the post as per below reason


----------



## CollegeGirl

Alikaup, this thread is really more for people who had to do the 820/801 in two stages - they've already been on their 820 for two years and are now awaiting their second-stage (PR visa), the 801.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Not that you can't post here or anything - it's just you're not going to have much in common regarding waiting times as they are different for second-stage 801s.


----------



## Dang87

Hi is thrir anyone who applied through permanent partner visa online process...


----------



## musti

SJP said:


> Have you followed up with the department recently? What did they say?


yes i did and the answer : we are doing background check.


----------



## SJP

musti said:


> yes i did and the answer : we are doing background check.


If it is a straight forward case, you will be granting a visa shortly. All the best to you


----------



## sherryli

musti said:


> yes i did and the answer : we are doing background check.


Hi musti

You are not alone. I called immigration about 3 weeks ago and I was told that my case has been assigned. My partner called again yesterday but we were told that the volume of the applicants is very high, we were also told that no case officer assigned.

I am confused and frustrated. My eligible date is 13/03/14.


----------



## sherryli

sugarstoned said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I wanted to contact immi but I am not sure which number to call. Anyone know?
> 
> Many thanks,
> sugarstoned


Any updates?


----------



## SJP

sherryli said:


> Hi musti
> 
> You are not alone. I called immigration about 3 weeks ago and I was told that my case has been assigned. My partner called again yesterday but we were told that the volume of the applicants is very high, we were also told that no case officer assigned.
> 
> I am confused and frustrated. My eligible date is 13/03/14.


Hope you will receive a good news tomorrow. All the best


----------



## musti

sherryli said:


> Hi musti
> 
> You are not alone. I called immigration about 3 weeks ago and I was told that my case has been assigned. My partner called again yesterday but we were told that the volume of the applicants is very high, we were also told that no case officer assigned.
> 
> I am confused and frustrated. My eligible date is 13/03/14.


the problem is my eligibility date is 25/1/2014 and till today they have not asked for any evidence or proof for genuine and continuing relationship they are waiting my background check to come then they will ask about proof, which mean i must wait for long long time .


----------



## SJP

musti said:


> the problem is my eligibility date is 25/1/2014 and till today they have not asked for any evidence or proof for genuine and continuing relationship they are waiting my background check to come then they will ask about proof, which mean i must wait for long long time .


What's wrong with your background check? I think if you have already prepared all required documents to the case officer, they can process it more faster without waiting for other documents from you.

Btw, have you checked on VEVO lately?


----------



## musti

SJP said:


> What's wrong with your background check? I think if you have already prepared all required documents to the case officer, they can process it more faster without waiting for other documents from you.
> 
> Btw, have you checked on VEVO lately?


i dont know what's wrong with my background check all i know i dont have any criminal record in australia or in my country , and yes i prepared all my document ( bank statement , bills , photos, all the evidence they will ask about it ) i'm just waiting to ask to provide it
i have checked my VEVO there is nothing


----------



## ramansingh

I am in the same boat as well my eligibilty date was 4/02/2014 Few days back my immi agent send me an email saying they want my AFP well I have already provided my AFP and overseas police check as not only one time 2 times last year :/ they lost them ,they say everything else is fine just need AFP . Now just waiting for my AFP


----------



## sugarstoned

sherryli said:


> Any updates?


Hi sherryli,

I decided to wait lol But I think on Monday I will ring them. Hopefully in the new FY, our visa will be processed swiftly. I will post updates. 

sugarstoned


----------



## SJP

sugarstoned said:


> Hi sherryli,
> 
> I decided to wait lol But I think on Monday I will ring them. Hopefully in the new FY, our visa will be processed swiftly. I will post updates.
> 
> sugarstoned


When you call DIBP, I recommend you to call at 8:30 am, which is normally the first queue of the day and you don't need to wait for long time. Personally, it works for me and I feel the officer are helpful and eager to answer all questions. Keep us informed any updates


----------



## sugarstoned

SJP said:


> When you call DIBP, I recommend you to call at 8:30 am, which is normally the first queue of the day and you don't need to wait for long time. Personally, it works for me and I feel the officer are helpful and eager to answer all questions. Keep us informed any updates


I just got off the phone. My eligibility date is 08/03/2014 and I have submitted complete documents on same date. But apparently, there is no record of my application online. How come? On immi site it says, SUBMITTED. I even tried submitting the application again but it says, 'The application has already been submitted and cannot be submitted again.' Anyone experienced this?


----------



## happyheros

sugarstoned said:


> I just got off the phone. My eligibility date is 08/03/2014 and I have submitted complete documents on same date. But apparently, there is no record of my application online. How come? On immi site it says, SUBMITTED. I even tried submitting the application again but it says, 'The application has already been submitted and cannot be submitted again.' Anyone experienced this?


Hi sugarstoned,

I would suggest you to send an email to [email protected] with the online application transaction reference no, aka TRN in the subject line

And you should get a response within a few days in relation to confirmation of whether they hav received your application


----------



## sugarstoned

happyheros said:


> Hi sugarstoned,
> 
> I would suggest you to send an email to [email protected] with the online application transaction reference no, aka TRN in the subject line
> 
> And you should get a response within a few days in relation to confirmation of whether they hav received your application


Hello happyheros,

Apparently the TRN i gave them was non-existent also. I realize I made a mistake. I submitted the wrong application: Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia instead of: Partner visa application - information for permanent stage processing. Very clumsy on my part. I am glad I decided to ring DIAC today and not later otherwise I wouldn't have realized something was amiss. Sigh another3-4months of waiting for me.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh man.  I'm so sorry, Sugarstoned. That's awful.


----------



## CollegeGirl

sugarstoned said:


> Hello happyheros,
> 
> Apparently the TRN i gave them was non-existent also. I realize I made a mistake. I submitted the wrong application: Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia instead of: Partner visa application - information for permanent stage processing. Very clumsy on my part. I am glad I decided to ring DIAC today and not later otherwise I wouldn't have realized something was amiss. Sigh another3-4months of waiting for me.


I've been thinking about this more, and I'm actually pretty confused by this. The system supposedly doesn't let you continue with the Sponsorship for a partner to migration to Australia unless you have a valid TRN to supply when you start it. Every time anyone actually applying for an 820 tries to do the sponsor application (the one you said you did) first, they always say they can't continue because they don't have a valid TRN. It's so strange that it let you answer the questions and submit it and upload evidence, etc.


----------



## sugarstoned

CollegeGirl said:


> I've been thinking about this more, and I'm actually pretty confused by this. The system supposedly doesn't let you continue with the Sponsorship for a partner to migration to Australia unless you have a valid TRN to supply when you start it. Every time anyone actually applying for an 820 tries to do the sponsor application (the one you said you did) first, they always say they can't continue because they don't have a valid TRN. It's so strange that it let you answer the questions and submit it and upload evidence, etc.


I know! I should have been more careful but I think I was too excited to start the app that I missed out on the most important thing lol What's done is done and I can only look back to this and say 'ahh that moment where I was being stupid' -.-

sugarstoned


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ugh, I so feel for you! Glad you're taking it in stride! Hope you get your PR soon!


----------



## SJP

CollegeGirl said:


> Ugh, I so feel for you! Glad you're taking it in stride! Hope you get your PR soon!


Congrats CollegGirl for your visa.

Btw, any good news for visa 801 this week?


----------



## CollegeGirl

SJP said:


> Congrats CollegGirl for your visa.
> 
> Btw, any good news for visa 801 this week?


Thanks.  One step closer!


----------



## SJP

sherryli & musti, any good news?

It is pretty quiet in this group this week. Just curious, the officer has granted 801 visa up to which day in March? I belive we all here prepare documents as a decision ready application with the required documents & forms. If they are all ready to go, why it takes so long time to process? 

My friend submitted to Brisbane centre and usually they take around 2 months from eligibility date to get visa granted.


----------



## musti

SJP said:


> sherryli & musti, any good news?
> 
> It is pretty quiet in this group this week. Just curious, the officer has granted 801 visa up to which day in March? I belive we all here prepare documents as a decision ready application with the required documents & forms. If they are all ready to go, why it takes so long time to process?
> 
> My friend submitted to Brisbane centre and usually they take around 2 months from eligibility date to get visa granted.


NO any news still waiting


----------



## Ausfil

I would just like to thank all the forum users while I don't post very must my wife and I have found a lot of useful info here.
My wife had her PR grant last May 20 2014 we where on holiday and just checking our e-mail and there it was so quick I could hardly believe it

Prospective Marriage (Temporary)(Class TO Subclass 300) visa.
Applied: 15 June 2011
Granted: 25 August 2011

Married: 10 March 2012

Partner (Temporary)(Class UK Subclass 820) visa.
Applied: 23 May 2012
CO assigned: 05 July 2012
AFP clearance: 17 August 2012 
(applied for this 06 July but it took a long time to get it)
Granted: 20 August 2012 

Partner (Residence)(Class BS Subclass 801) visa.
Submitted second stage documentation online 19 May 2014.
Applied: 23 May 2014
Granted: 20 June 2014


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you and your wife. Thanks for sharing your details and dates. It's a great help to those waiting here. Enjoy a wonderful, long and happy life together in Oz. Cheers...


----------



## Emily88

Ausfil said:


> I would just like to thank all the forum users while I don't post very must my wife and I have found a lot of useful info here.
> My wife had her PR grant last May 20 2014 we where on holiday and just checking our e-mail and there it was so quick I could hardly believe it
> 
> Prospective Marriage (Temporary)(Class TO Subclass 300) visa.
> Applied: 15 June 2011
> Granted: 25 August 2011
> 
> Married: 10 March 2012
> 
> Partner (Temporary)(Class UK Subclass 820) visa.
> Applied: 23 May 2012
> CO assigned: 05 July 2012
> AFP clearance: 17 August 2012
> (applied for this 06 July but it took a long time to get it)
> Granted: 20 August 2012
> 
> Partner (Residence)(Class BS Subclass 801) visa.
> Submitted second stage documentation online 19 May 2014.
> Applied: 23 May 2014
> Granted: 20 June 2014


Congratulations to you and your wife. that was so quick and Thank you for sharing


----------



## Dang87

Congrats guys...


----------



## SJP

Ausfil said:


> I would just like to thank all the forum users while I don't post very must my wife and I have found a lot of useful info here.
> My wife had her PR grant last May 20 2014 we where on holiday and just checking our e-mail and there it was so quick I could hardly believe it
> 
> Prospective Marriage (Temporary)(Class TO Subclass 300) visa.
> Applied: 15 June 2011
> Granted: 25 August 2011
> 
> Married: 10 March 2012
> 
> Partner (Temporary)(Class UK Subclass 820) visa.
> Applied: 23 May 2012
> CO assigned: 05 July 2012
> AFP clearance: 17 August 2012
> (applied for this 06 July but it took a long time to get it)
> Granted: 20 August 2012
> 
> Partner (Residence)(Class BS Subclass 801) visa.
> Submitted second stage documentation online 19 May 2014.
> Applied: 23 May 2014
> Granted: 20 June 2014


Congrats to you 

Apparently, online applications are faster than paper applications at this moment. The paper has been granted up to March 2014 so far, the online is up to May 2014 already though.

DIBP should encourage us if they prefer the online and process faster than paper application. This could reduce their work and exactly for mutal benefits.

I'll be waiting for mine


----------



## Emily88

I agree with you SJP. I regret that I didn't do it online


----------



## litmusboy

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...-visa-801-google-page-ranking.html#post462826

please refer to this link. this is the situation where I am in.


----------



## sherryli

*PR is not far away!*

Dear sisters and brothers,

I received a call from my CO this morning asking me some general questions about me and my partner.

CO said that she got my case last week.

For those who are waiting, my eligible date is 13/04/14.

Let's hope my application go through in the next couple of week


----------



## sherryli

*Add on*



sherryli said:


> Dear sisters and brothers,
> 
> I received a call from my CO this morning asking me some general questions about me and my partner.
> 
> CO said that she got my case last week.
> 
> For those who are waiting, my eligible date is 13/04/14.
> 
> Let's hope my application go through in the next couple of week


Sorry I eligible date is 13 March 2014.


----------



## SJP

sherryli said:


> Sorry I eligible date is 13 March 2014.


Wow ... You will get visa granted soon. Keep checking on VEVO


----------



## SJP

sherryli said:


> Sorry I eligible date is 13 March 2014.


Sorry to bother you. Could you please share us what questions did the case officer ask you over the phone? Did she call to your partner too?


----------



## sherryli

SJP said:


> Sorry to bother you. Could you please share us what questions did the case officer ask you over the phone? Did she call to your partner too?


1. How did you two meet?
2. How long you have lived at your current address?
3. What kind of place you are living in? Apartment, or house? How many bedrooms etc. 
4. Does both sides parents know your relationship?
5. Who is "xxx"? xxx is one of the person signed the form 888
6. My partner hasn't been called yet.

The questions were pretty straight forward as you can see. All common sense I believe. CO was very nice over the phone. Hope this helps guys.


----------



## Emily88

Thank you for sharing Sherryli. You soon will receive the good news
I'm a bit nervous now that I might get a phone call soon haha


----------



## Dang87

Sherryli ... Congrats then u will get it soon now... 
My eligible date was 5/3/14 and i submit mine on 18/6/14. 
What u reckon when i will get my visa.


----------



## sherryli

Dang87 said:


> Sherryli ... Congrats then u will get it soon now...
> My eligible date was 5/3/14 and i submit mine on 18/6/14.
> What u reckon when i will get my visa.


Hi Dang87
I don't understand why your lawyer didn't send it through sooner. I sent it through post late Jan. I can only hope you get it at the same time as me. Maybe in the next 2 weeks. Keep positive!


----------



## frankiefrankies

frankiefrankies said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I submitted my application for my 801 visa two weeks ago through auspost after receiving the request letter for more information in late May.
> 
> My eligibility date is July 27.
> 
> I'm ultra worried that perhaps they haven't received my application as it's been two weeks and still no acknowledgement letter. How long does it usually take them to send you back the letter?


Hi everyone just an update with this. I called DIBP yesterday the 14th of July because I still hadn't received my acknowledgement letter, so I wanted to see if perhaps they at least had it in their system, but nothing.

The guy who I spoke to on the line put me on hold for 10 minutes whilst he contacted the Melbourne Processing centre to see what was going on with my application; he gave them my details and they told him they would get back to me in 24 hours if they had lost it, and if they found it they wouldn't contact me at all.

So I checked my mail today, and there was my acknowledgement letter, SUCH a RELIEF! I think when they found it they just sent me my acknowledgement letter back. They stamped received "14 of July" as the day they received it though, which is kind of bizarre as it wouldn't of taken a parcel from a house in Melbourne to their office in Melbourne 4 weeks to arrive.

Anyway at least I finally know they have it and I have the acknowledgement letter now, so it will all be ready when my eligibility date on the 27th of this month comes up. Yay!


----------



## sherryli

Dear friends 

My visa grant number is no longer working! I think the pr is in😍
Yesterday got a call from CO, didn't expect to be so soon!


----------



## frankiefrankies

sherryli said:


> Dear friends
> 
> My visa grant number is no longer working! I think the pr is in&#128525;
> Yesterday got a call from CO, didn't expect to be so soon!


Congrats if it has!


----------



## SJP

frankiefrankies said:


> Hi everyone just an update with this. I called DIBP yesterday the 14th of July because I still hadn't received my acknowledgement letter, so I wanted to see if perhaps they at least had it in their system, but nothing.
> 
> The guy who I spoke to on the line put me on hold for 10 minutes whilst he contacted the Melbourne Processing centre to see what was going on with my application; he gave them my details and they told him they would get back to me in 24 hours if they had lost it, and if they found it they wouldn't contact me at all.
> 
> So I checked my mail today, and there was my acknowledgement letter, SUCH a RELIEF! I think when they found it they just sent me my acknowledgement letter back. They stamped received "14 of July" as the day they received it though, which is kind of bizarre as it wouldn't of taken a parcel form a house in Melbourne to their office in Melbourne 4 weeks to arrive.
> 
> Anyway at least I finally know they have it and I have the acknowledgement letter now, so it will all be ready when my eligibility date on the 27th of this month comes up. Yay!


I submitted my application on 1 April 2014 but until now I still have not received any acknowledgement letter. Sent email 2 times & called 3 times and the officer has confirmed they already received my application. He further told me that it takes 6-8 weeks after eligibility date, repeated the same message that we've already known and asked me NOT to call/ send any email to DIBP again !!

Now, I've just been waiting and hope to hear a good news. My eligibility date was 14 May 2014 but I think it may take up to 4 months to process mine.


----------



## SJP

sherryli said:


> Dear friends
> 
> My visa grant number is no longer working! I think the pr is in&#128525;
> Yesterday got a call from CO, didn't expect to be so soon!


Keep checking on VEVO. If you have a password, try using the password to log in to VEVO and see how it goes.

Can't wait to hear your good news.


----------



## frankiefrankies

SJP said:


> I submitted my application on 1 April 2014 but until now I still have not received any acknowledgement letter. Sent email 2 times & called 3 times and the officer has confirmed they already received my application. He further told me that it takes 6-8 weeks after eligibility date, repeated the same message that we've already known and asked me NOT to call/ send any email to DIBP again !!
> 
> Now, I've just been waiting and hope to hear a good news. My eligibility date was 14 May 2014 but I think it may take up to 4 months to process mine.


Wow I'm really sorry to hear that. They always treated me nicely every time I called, and I called like 4 times. One of my main worries about it was that my application had a lot of personal information.

Fingers crossed and you'll get your application processed soon


----------



## sherryli

*801 Granted!*

Hi friends

801 was granted on 15/07/14. My eligible date is 13/03/14.

For those who are waiting, I hope you day comes sooner!


----------



## frankiefrankies

sherryli said:


> Hi friends
> 
> 801 was granted on 15/07/14. My eligible date is 13/03/14.
> 
> For those who are waiting, I hope you day comes sooner!


Yay! Congrats


----------



## SJP

sherryli said:


> Hi friends
> 
> 801 was granted on 15/07/14. My eligible date is 13/03/14.
> 
> For those who are waiting, I hope you day comes sooner!


Yeah !!! Great news and congratulations to you.


----------



## Emily88

Congrats Sherrli 1


----------



## CollegeGirl

CONGRATS, Sherryli!


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations Sherryli... thanks for sharing your good news. Best wishes to you both for a long and happy life together in Oz. Cheers


----------



## sugarstoned

sherryli said:


> Hi friends
> 
> 801 was granted on 15/07/14. My eligible date is 13/03/14.
> 
> For those who are waiting, I hope you day comes sooner!


Congrats sherryli!


----------



## sugarstoned

sugarstoned said:


> Hello happyheros,
> 
> Apparently the TRN i gave them was non-existent also. I realize I made a mistake. I submitted the wrong application: Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia instead of: Partner visa application - information for permanent stage processing. Very clumsy on my part. I am glad I decided to ring DIAC today and not later otherwise I wouldn't have realized something was amiss. Sigh another3-4months of waiting for me.


Hi all,

So this happened to me. I submitted the correct visa application 7th July 2014 and just today I received my GRANT LETTER thru email. OMG so ecstatic!!! I thought it will be another 2-4 months of waiting! Thanks everyone for the tips and good luck to those still waiting!

sugar-stoned


----------



## Emily88

Congrats Sugarstoned


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats sugarstoned! That is the best news!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congrats & good luck!*

Wonderful news for you both. You can relax and celebrate now. Enjoy your long and happy life in Oz. Nice to see another Pinoy being successful too. 



sugarstoned said:


> Hi all,
> So this happened to me. I submitted the correct visa application 7th July 2014 and just today I received my GRANT LETTER thru email. OMG so ecstatic!!! I thought it will be another 2-4 months of waiting! Thanks everyone for the tips and good luck to those still waiting!
> sugar-stoned


----------



## sugarstoned

Thank you all! I couldn't help but wonder what if I submitted the correct application? Would it be as fast? And here I was, thinking it would take another 3-4 month or so. lol


----------



## Dang87

Congrats sherryli .. Happy for u... Hope i get mine soon..


----------



## frankiefrankies

sugarstoned said:


> Thank you all! I couldn't help but wonder what if I submitted the correct application? Would it be as fast? And here I was, thinking it would take another 3-4 month or so. lol


Yay congrats!


----------



## SJP

sugarstoned said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So this happened to me. I submitted the correct visa application 7th July 2014 and just today I received my GRANT LETTER thru email. OMG so ecstatic!!! I thought it will be another 2-4 months of waiting! Thanks everyone for the tips and good luck to those still waiting!
> 
> sugar-stoned


OMG double great news today. Congratulations Sugarstoned 

Who will be granting next?


----------



## frankiefrankies

SJP said:


> OMG double great news today. Congratulations Sugarstoned
> 
> Who will be granting next?


Lol! You make it sound like a game show haha


----------



## SJP

frankiefrankies said:


> Lol! You make it sound like a game show haha


lol We all love to hear good news. My eligibility was 14 May 2014. I think my case would be delayed (my sense). Anyway, finger crossed !!


----------



## frankiefrankies

SJP said:


> lol We all love to hear good news. My eligibility was 14 May 2014. I think my case would be delayed (my sense). Anyway, finger crossed !!


I know, good news are exciting 

You'll probs get it by the end of this month or early next. Sounds like most people are getting approved within 3 and almost 4 months. Good luck though!


----------



## sugarstoned

frankiefrankies said:


> I know, good news are exciting  You'll probs get it by the end of this month or early next. Sounds like most people are getting approved within 3 and almost 4 months. Good luck though!


I got granted in 6 days!! Maybe more will be granted since new financial year just started? Hope that is the case!


----------



## CollegeGirl

My guess is they knew you had submitted the wrong one and so jumped on the right one as soon as you submitted it so you didn't have to wait that period out again. Really awesome of them, if that's what happened.


----------



## Dang87

My file open guys. They ask my stats deceleration from my wife and 888 form from my friends. In immi letter they said 888 form from both of our parents but my lawyer said may be they error in that sentence and want me to get it from the person we show before while we submitting the online application.. 
I gonna submit by next week and then i let u guys know..


----------



## jackie

Hi guys,

I have been following up on this threads silently and it is always a morale booster to hear all the success stories. Today I have decided to share my experience as well.
I have been waiting for 801 visa to be approved and my eligibility date was 22 Feb 14.
I was late in submitting the required documents as had travelled overseas , so I sent all the required evidence online on 30.04.14 but then it is going to 3 months since submitting the second stage docs and 5 months since my eligibility. Fingers crossed my 801 will be approved soon.

My complete time line:

22.02.12 -I sent my combined application 820 and 801 via Australia post.
24.02.12-I received an email that I had been granted a bridging visa.
01.12.12- I received a letter from immi stating I needed to reconfirm my dates of places I have lived in the last 10 years. of which I replied the next day.
25.02.13- I received a call from immi stating that all my documents were now complete and I should wait to hear from them.
20.12.13- Time had passed so much with no communication and still on my bridging visa that I decided that I needed to chase this up as it was already 22 months still on my bridging visa.
My CO was surprised that i had not been granted 820, she was very helpful and assured me that this would be processed the next day.
23.12.13- I logged into VEVO and I had been granted 820 after 22 months.
18.02.14 - I received an email asking for additional documentation. 
I had to travel overseas for an emergency so put this on hold till I returned.
30.04.14 - I sent all the documents online and now I am still waiting.
I will call them up tomorrow incase my 801 application is forgotten just like they ha forgotten my 820 application.


----------



## Realman2011

sherryli said:


> Hi friends
> 
> 801 was granted on 15/07/14. My eligible date is 13/03/14.
> 
> For those who are waiting, I hope you day comes sooner!


Yeah!!! This is one of the good news that i have been wating to for.
Congratulation Sherryli.
Its time to enjoy our lives to the fullest in Australia.


----------



## jackie

ok guys so I finally called immigration today.. The lady on the other end informed me that if you are late to submit the documents they count 6-8 months from the date you submit the docs and not your eligibility date.
She said she is not allowed to tell me if I have been assigned a CO. So I guess I am back in the waiting game, with a lot of prayers I am hoping the 801 visa will come soon.

Good luck to all of us waiting on here.


----------



## SJP

jackie said:


> ok guys so I finally called immigration today.. The lady on the other end informed me that if you are late to submit the documents they count 6-8 months from the date you submit the docs and not your eligibility date.
> She said she is not allowed to tell me if I have been assigned a CO. So I guess I am back in the waiting game, with a lot of prayers I am hoping the 801 visa will come soon.
> 
> Good luck to all of us waiting on here.


Thanks for sharing. Remember that last week sugarstoned, she got her visa granted within 6 days. Hope for the best jackie


----------



## Dang87

..............


----------



## CollegeGirl

My guess is maybe they suspect that your family is unaware of your relationship. Part of getting a partner visa is proving that you present yourself as a couple to family and friends. Quite honestly, I can see how they would think not telling your parents about your MARRIAGE is pretty darn suspicious. I could understand if, say, a same-sex couple where one partner is from a country where same-sex relationships are illegal couldn't tell their parents. But an opposite-sex married couple not telling parents would be pretty unusual and you'd need a pretty good explanation, I'd think.


----------



## Mish

Dang87 said:


> Hi
> My lawyer just confirmed i need stats from both of our parents instead the reference we put before. My in laws dont even know i am filed partner visa. I dont even want them to know.. What i do now? And they just went oversea yesterday for three months. Isnt this is about our relationship. My lawyer gonna clarify today why co specifically want their stats. Then we see


I can see why they are asking for it but really what does it matter if the parents know or not? Some people don't tell parents about lodging a visa for various reasons and some don't tell parents they are married due do cultural issues (maybe the parents don't want them to marry someone from another country).

One lady at work only knew her daughter was married when immigration rang up and asked questions about her son-in-law lol. She played along and pretended she knew they were married. So your in-law's may not care that you applied for a visa.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I simply think it's a matter of statistics - relationships are more likely to be not genuine when the families are unaware of a marriage. Sure there are going to be some people who are leigitimately a couple and haven't told their families for a good reason - but it probably behooves immigration to investigate simply because of the possibility.


----------



## Dang87

They know about our marriage we visit them often. But its weird to ask them for visa. I dont know if their is any alternative..


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's weird to ask your parents who care about you to write a statement saying you and your spouse are married?  How is that weird?


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> It's weird to ask your parents who care about you to write a statement saying you and your spouse are married?  How is that weird?


Some people do not like getting involved in visas. One my friends would not write a statement because she did not want to help someone get a visa to Australia. Yet she is not Australian by birth and had met and spent time with my husband *sigh*


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yeah, but that's a friend - I can't imagine a parent being so unhelpful. That would just be really bizarre, though I suppose not entirely out of the realm of possibility. Still, if you told your parents "I need you to do this or I won't be able to live with my spouse" I can't imagine parents with ANY shred of decency saying no, even if it was a strained relationship. Just... yikes.


----------



## Mish

If they have to ask they have to. I imagine private people would not want to ask parents. 

I do imagine some parents would say no .... but most would say yes.

If DIBP asked me to get a statement from my mum in law I would tell them to go jump. Mainly because she not speak much English (a few words) and I would need to pay a fortune to get it translated. 

OP: did you have pictures of your in-law's at the wedding? Also is this a straight 801 or 820-801? If straight it explains things but if 820-801 I wonder why they not do it at 820 stage.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes... if this is actually an 820-801 (which is what I thought) it makes me wonder if they got a tip-off of some kind from someone.


----------



## nazeer

Greeting to all, I have been following this forum for a long time now. 
I have been in Australia since 2008. Met my partner in 2009. We dated for 2 years before we got married in 2011. 
Submitted my combined 820/801 application on 8th June 2012
820 Granted on 4th April 2013, 
Submitted my 801 checklist documents front loaded including Police checks on 18 May 2014
801 eligibility date 8th June 2014.


----------



## sugarstoned

jackie said:


> ok guys so I finally called immigration today.. The lady on the other end informed me that if you are late to submit the documents they count 6-8 months from the date you submit the docs and not your eligibility date. She said she is not allowed to tell me if I have been assigned a CO. So I guess I am back in the waiting game, with a lot of prayers I am hoping the 801 visa will come soon. Good luck to all of us waiting on here.


Hi Jackie,

Hang in there! I got granted the 801 in 6 days and I submitted my visa application almost 4 months later my eligibility date. The good thing tho is, you are with your partner while waiting.  Hopefully we will hear more grants including yours in the coming weeks.

sugarstoned


----------



## jennydekan

Wow Sugarstoned, 6 days!! Congratulations!


----------



## jackie

sugarstoned said:


> Hi Jackie,
> 
> Hang in there! I got granted the 801 in 6 days and I submitted my visa application almost 4 months later my eligibility date. The good thing tho is, you are with your partner while waiting.  Hopefully we will hear more grants including yours in the coming weeks.
> 
> sugarstoned


Thanks Sugarstoned and Conguratulations , enjoy your life in OZ..
I am hoping to be processed together with the April bunch, which from reading blogs I think will be very soon.
As you mentioned, on the positive side i am here with my partner who has been very supportive through it all.

Good luck to all of us waiting here..


----------



## nazeer

Hi Guys, 
Who is waiting for their 801 to be granted next ?? Could ya'll post your eligibility date and mode of submission (post/online). So we will be able to set up a timeline. This will be of some help to many who are following this post. Cheers


----------



## SJP

nazeer said:


> Hi Guys,
> Who is waiting for their 801 to be granted next ?? Could ya'll post your eligibility date and mode of submission (post/online). So we will be able to set up a timeline. This will be of some help to many who are following this post. Cheers


I think they are doing up to end of March - early April at this moment.

My eligibility date was 14 May 2014 and it was posted.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

I am a new comer to this room. My wife just got her 820 today. 

Do you know what my wife and I need to do now? Is there any evidence or documents we need to collect to show immigration when our 801 review comes around?

How do you work our your eligibility date?

We initially applied for the 820 in October 2013, and the 820 got granted in July 2014. I assume then the 801 could be granted in October 2015?

Thanks!! Happy to get to the next stage successfully.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Smoothsuit - this thread is largely for people who have already submitted documents for their 801 reassessment and are waiting on their PR. Just letting you know that's going to be the situation for most people posting here. 

Your eligibility for your 801 (PR) will be two years AFTER you APPLIED for your 820. So take the date you applied for your 820, add two years, and you've got your 801 date. Mark that date on your calendar. Immi SHOULD (if you've been good about making sure they stay current with your address, which you should) contact you a few months before to ask you to supply evidence your relationship is still together, etc. It's much less intense than your 820 application, and there's no fee as the fee was part of your previous application. This is really just a reassessment, not technically a new application. If they don't contact you, it doesn't matter - you can take the initiative to apply online yourself once you're eligible. Then, several months after you apply, you'll get the PR.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Thanks. I am very excited and eager for the next stage.


----------



## chrissy

i received a call from immi 28/7/2014 regarding my application for 801 visa. she asked me some questions about my stat dec since i wrote that we bought a house together and i contributed approximately $ and she asked if i could provide a bank statement showing the amount, evidence of purchased property like certificate of title etc., she also asked me a joint savings acount for the last 12months. Since we moved to a new address she asked me how come i didnt inform the department which i did (form 929). she gave me 7 days to comply the requirements. i emailed all the docs yesterday and got a confirmation from her today that she received the docs..so im now waiting for the approval.. by the way my eligibility date is 16/3/2014..


----------



## sugarstoned

chrissy said:


> i received a call from immi 28/7/2014 regarding my application for 801 visa. she asked me some questions about my stat dec since i wrote that we bought a house together and i contributed approximately $ and she asked if i could provide a bank statement showing the amount, evidence of purchased property like certificate of title etc., she also asked me a joint savings acount for the last 12months. Since we moved to a new address she asked me how come i didnt inform the department which i did (form 929). she gave me 7 days to comply the requirements. i emailed all the docs yesterday and got a confirmation from her today that she received the docs..so im now waiting for the approval.. by the way my eligibility date is 16/3/2014..


Hope you will get your grant soon!


----------



## chrissy

sugarstoned said:


> Hope you will get your grant soon!


hopefully soon.. thanks

I tried to check vevo few minutes ago, it says error.. trn/visa grant number does not match blah blah blah...


----------



## mila 07

chrissy said:


> i received a call from immi 28/7/2014 regarding my application for 801 visa. she asked me some questions about my stat dec since i wrote that we bought a house together and i contributed approximately $ and she asked if i could provide a bank statement showing the amount, evidence of purchased property like certificate of title etc., she also asked me a joint savings acount for the last 12months. Since we moved to a new address she asked me how come i didnt inform the department which i did (form 929). she gave me 7 days to comply the requirements. i emailed all the docs yesterday and got a confirmation from her today that she received the docs..so im now waiting for the approval.. by the way my eligibility date is 16/3/2014..


Hi Chrissy will you post to me the email address that you've used in sending your additional documents to DIBP..thanks heaps Mila


----------



## chrissy

mila 07 said:


> Hi Chrissy will you post to me the email address that you've used in sending your additional documents to DIBP..thanks heaps Mila


Im sorry mila but the email address that i used is my CO's


----------



## mila 07

chrissy said:


> Im sorry mila but the email address that i used is my CO's


No worries..Congrats its time to celebrate...cheers


----------



## SJP

chrissy said:


> hopefully soon.. thanks
> 
> I tried to check vevo few minutes ago, it says error.. trn/visa grant number does not match blah blah blah...


Check it again, lol. Your visa will be granted by this week for sure probably in a day or two. Good luck


----------



## Missakeen

Defacto partner applied for offshore UK February 27th 2014
Case officer assigned end of March 2014
Police checks and medical asked to be submitted no earlier than end of May 2014, so submitted June 5th 2014
At the 5month waiting mark...fingers crossed for soon


----------



## Emily88

SJP said:


> I think they are doing up to end of March - early April at this moment.
> 
> My eligibility date was 14 May 2014 and it was posted.


Hi SJP
Hopefully we will hear the good news in early of next month.

Can't wait for your visa to be granted soon, so it can be my turn next


----------



## CollegeGirl

Missakeen said:


> Defacto partner applied for offshore UK February 27th 2014
> Case officer assigned end of March 2014
> Police checks and medical asked to be submitted no earlier than end of May 2014, so submitted June 5th 2014
> At the 5month waiting mark...fingers crossed for soon


Missakeen, this thread is actually for people who have already held the 820 visa for two years and are waiting on the permanent part of their visa (801). If you want to find others waiting for an offshore (309) partner visa like you are, through London, you might want to look for the London thread. Go to the "Partner Visa Wait Times & Resources" thread at the top of the forum and scroll down until you see the link for London.


----------



## bagelbagel81

Hi All,

I am really sorry for the triple posting on the forum - but just want to find someone who might have had the same issue applying for the 801 online.

When you went to attach documents, did it only come up with Person 1 for anyone and a blank space with no Person 2? Or did both Person 1 (Sponsor) and Person 2 (Applicant) come up both the same time? I just haven't been able to attach any documents except for Person 1's identification....

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sorry you haven't gotten an answer yet, bagelbagel - there aren't as many people on the forum at this point applying for their second-stage 820 - but this is the right thread to find them in, so I hope someone here can help!


----------



## bagelbagel81

Oh, thanks CollegeGirl for responding! I appreciate it... Hopefully someone has some answers at some point. I feel like it's a never-ending process!


----------



## sugarstoned

bagelbagel81 said:


> Hi All, I am really sorry for the triple posting on the forum - but just want to find someone who might have had the same issue applying for the 801 online. When you went to attach documents, did it only come up with Person 1 for anyone and a blank space with no Person 2? Or did both Person 1 (Sponsor) and Person 2 (Applicant) come up both the same time? I just haven't been able to attach any documents except for Person 1's identification.... Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Hi bagelbagel81,

I submitted my 801 first week this month. I got both Person 1 and Person 2 in the dropbox as I was attaching documents. I attached most of the documents to Person 2 - applicant which is me. Most of the documents includes papers under both of our names. In my opinion, the application will be treated as one so it doesn't really matter if the requirements are attched to the correct person? Just like you, I have only attached identiication documents like Passport etc under Sponsor. And my PR got approved in 6 days so I guess it doesnt really matter as long as you have attached ALL requirements.

Hope that helps, 
sugarstoned


----------



## bagelbagel81

Sugarstoned- thank you so much, that was very helpful!

It must be a problem with their site as I have tried different computers/browsers, everything! And still the same!!

My husband will just have to try and call them if we can't attached everything in the one person - but it's nice to know that it doesn't matter either way so long as they have the documents....

You're a star!


----------



## jackie

Finally some great news to end the month.. I have been granted 801 visa. I have been checking vevo every day with nothing showing, then today at 3.34pm I received the amazing email IMMI grant notification with 801 , NIL conditions. 

Thank you God!!! 
Hitting the club coz I now deserve a glass of wine..

My 801 timeline, my eligibility date was Feb22, I was late to submit supporting docs which I sent on 30th April and the approval came in today 31 July so exactly 3 months to the day .. Horaayyyy !!!

Have a fantastic weekend ya'll


----------



## Emily88

Congratulations Jackie!!!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi Jackie. Thanks for sharing the excitement of your wonderful news. I think a glass of wine is well-deserved. Time to relax now. VEVO checking is over and you can get on with your life together in Oz. May it be long, happy and successful. Cheers forever... 



jackie said:


> Finally some great news to end the month.. I have been granted 801 visa. I have been checking vevo every day with nothing showing, then today at 3.34pm I received the amazing email IMMI grant notification with 801 , NIL conditions.
> 
> Thank you God!!!
> Hitting the club coz I now deserve a glass of wine..
> 
> My 801 timeline, my eligibility date was Feb22, I was late to submit supporting docs which I sent on 30th April and the approval came in today 31 July so exactly 3 months to the day .. Horaayyyy !!!
> 
> Have a fantastic weekend ya'll


----------



## jackie

bagelbagel81 said:


> Sugarstoned- thank you so much, that was very helpful!
> 
> Hi bagelbagel81,
> 
> It must be a problem with their site as I have tried different computers/browsers, everything! And still the same!!
> 
> My husband will just have to try and call them if we can't attached everything in the one person - but it's nice to know that it doesn't matter either way so long as they have the documents....
> 
> You're a star!


You need to start with applicant details first before sponsor.
Make sure you only use visa number details on the letter that was sent to you to grant you 820 , not the details in the grant email or any other ids..

I hope this is clear, the letter that came via post , other wise the system will keep blocking you. Hope this is helpful..


----------



## jackie

I want to ask anyone who has been granted 801, if I should expect anything in the post? or is the email all the send?

As I got granted the visa today, i just want to know how long should I expect hard copy documents?

Thank you


----------



## happyheros

jackie said:


> I want to ask anyone who has been granted 801, if I should expect anything in the post? or is the email all the send?
> 
> As I got granted the visa today, i just want to know how long should I expect hard copy documents?
> 
> Thank you


Hi Jackie,

Is you have put down your email address on your application form to allow DIBP to communicate with you via email, then you will get the 801 grant letter via email only ( at least that's my case)


----------



## chrissy

jackie said:


> I want to ask anyone who has been granted 801, if I should expect anything in the post? or is the email all the send?
> 
> As I got granted the visa today, i just want to know how long should I expect hard copy documents?
> 
> Thank you


I rang my CO today and ask about my visa status and she said that it has been granted and posted the grant letter 2 days ago.. so il just wait for it in the mail... time to celebrate and go back to school lol!!!


----------



## SJP

chrissy said:


> I rang my CO today and ask about my visa status and she said that it has been granted and posted the grant letter 2 days ago.. so il just wait for it in the mail... time to celebrate and go back to school lol!!!


Congrats. lots of good news this week yayyy


----------



## SJP

jackie said:


> Finally some great news to end the month.. I have been granted 801 visa. I have been checking vevo every day with nothing showing, then today at 3.34pm I received the amazing email IMMI grant notification with 801 , NIL conditions.
> 
> Thank you God!!!
> Hitting the club coz I now deserve a glass of wine..
> 
> My 801 timeline, my eligibility date was Feb22, I was late to submit supporting docs which I sent on 30th April and the approval came in today 31 July so exactly 3 months to the day .. Horaayyyy !!!
> 
> Have a fantastic weekend ya'll


Congrats Jackie and all the best to you


----------



## nazeer

Hi guys this forum has been quiet over the last week. Just to heat things up a bit, I am assuming *EMILY88* is the next in line awaiting her 801 with her eligibility date being 18th May. Is there anyone else around this time-frame ???


----------



## SJP

nazeer said:


> Hi guys this forum has been quiet over the last week. Just to heat things up a bit, I am assuming *EMILY88* is the next in line awaiting her 801 with her eligibility date being 18th May. Is there anyone else around this time-frame ???


My eligibility was 14th May but I posted the paperwork to DIBP on 1st April.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Can anyone who is either currently applying for or previously applied for the 801 as a SECOND STAGE visa (aka, you started out on the 820 and then were asked for documentation for your 801) confirm if you were asked for a medical at all when you did your paperwork for your 801? I'm *especially* interested in hearing from those that had their medicals referred originally (i.e., something was wrong with them and they took a further look at them). 

I am pretty sure that this at the very least RARELY happens at the 801 stage, but I could relax a lot more if I knew it NEVER happened.

Also, do they ask anything about your medical status on your 801 reassessment paperwork these days? Like, is one of the questions "has anything significant changed with your medical status" or anything along those lines?

You all probably think I'm being ridiculous as nothing has changed with my medical status at all, and I probably am being ridiculous!, but I would really like to be able to tell my husband that it's almost certain we have nothing to worry about so we can stop feeling so up-in-the-air for the next couple of years. If we knew that now that we've gotten the 820, nothing medical can keep us from the 801, we could relax SO much more.


----------



## Emily88

nazeer said:


> Hi guys this forum has been quiet over the last week. Just to heat things up a bit, I am assuming *EMILY88* is the next in line awaiting her 801 with her eligibility date being 18th May. Is there anyone else around this time-frame ???


Hi Nazeer 
i wish i could be next haha

The members that have eligible date before me are: 
- Litmusboy 15/07/13 (Post)
- Dang87 5/03/14 (online)
- Bee_knock_knock 24/04/14(Post)
- SJP

Hoping to hear the good news from everyone soon


----------



## cdninoz

I'm still waiting for the 801 grant.

Eligibility date: 26 June 2014
Submitted 801 application online: 26 June 2014
Submitted most documents: 26 and 27 June 2014
Submitted photos: 2 July 2014
Submitted 2 statdecs from friends: 20 July and 23 July 2014

Hopefully it comes through soon.


Made by our Australia Immigration Timeline Software. Click here to create yours.


----------



## SJP

cdninoz said:


> I'm still waiting for the 801 grant.
> 
> Eligibility date: 26 June 2014
> Submitted 801 application online: 26 June 2014
> Submitted most documents: 26 and 27 June 2014
> Submitted photos: 2 July 2014
> Submitted 2 statdecs from friends: 20 July and 23 July 2014
> 
> Hopefully it comes through soon.
> 
> 
> Made by our Australia Immigration Timeline Software. Click here to create yours.


I can feel that online applications will be processed faster than paper applications. Hope you will receive a good news soon.


----------



## SJP

Emily88 said:


> Hi Nazeer
> i wish i could be next haha
> 
> The members that have eligible date before me are:
> - Litmusboy 15/07/13 (Post)
> - Dang87 5/03/14 (online)
> - Bee_knock_knock 24/04/14(Post)
> - SJP
> 
> Hoping to hear the good news from everyone soon


Oh Litmusboy & Dang87 have not processed yet? Thought they are doing up to early April now.


----------



## ramyasharma

Hi All,

Just moving here from 820 waiting room to 801 waiting room  Details in my signature!

-Ramyasharma


----------



## Emily88

SJP said:


> Oh Litmusboy & Dang87 have not processed yet? Thought they are doing up to early April now.


Haven't heard any update from them yet.


----------



## nazeer

Anyone missing?? You wish you add your name, date of eligibility & mode of submission. Please add your details along with the other members in a chronological order.

The Current list as it follows,

- Litmusboy 15/07/13 (Post)
- Dang87 05/03/14 (online)
- Bee_knock 24/04/14 (Post)
- SJP 14/05/14 (Post)
- Emily88 18/05/14 (Post)
- Nazeer 08/06/14 (Post)
- cdninoz 26/06/14 (Online)


----------



## ramansingh

*eligibilty date*



nazeer said:


> Anyone missing?? You wish you add your name, date of eligibility & mode of submission. Please add your details along with the other members in a chronological order.
> 
> The Current list as it follows,
> 
> - Litmusboy 15/07/13 (Post)
> - Dang87 05/03/14 (online)
> - Bee_knock 24/04/14 (Post)
> - SJP 14/05/14 (Post)
> - Emily88 18/05/14 (Post)
> - Nazeer 08/06/14 (Post)
> - cdninoz 26/06/14 (Online)


-Ramansingh 09/02/2014 (Post)


----------



## nazeer

Anyone missing?? You wish you add your name, date of eligibility & mode of submission. Please add your details along with the other members in a chronological order.


----------



## mila 07

*permanent*



ramansingh said:


> -Ramansingh 09/02/2014 (Post)


29/05/14 eligibility date(post) Mila 07 am not good in computer ..so just posting this way...


----------



## nazeer

Anyone missing?? You wish you add your name, date of eligibility & mode of submission. Please add your details along with the other members in a chronological order.

The Current list as it follows,

- Litmusboy 15/07/13 (Post)
- Ramansingh 09/02/2014 (Post)
- Dang87 05/03/14 (online)
- Bee_knock 24/04/14 (Post)
- SJP 14/05/14 (Post)
- Emily88 18/05/14 (Post)
- Mila07 29/05/14 (Post)
- Nazeer 08/06/14 (Post)
- cdninoz 26/06/14 (Online)


----------



## SJP

nazeer said:


> Anyone missing?? You wish you add your name, date of eligibility & mode of submission. Please add your details along with the other members in a chronological order.
> 
> The Current list as it follows,
> 
> - Litmusboy 15/07/13 (Post)
> - Ramansingh 09/02/2014 (Post)
> - Dang87 05/03/14 (online)
> - Bee_knock 24/04/14 (Post)
> - SJP 14/05/14 (Post)
> - Emily88 18/05/14 (Post)
> - Mila07 29/05/14 (Post)
> - Nazeer 08/06/14 (Post)
> - cdninoz 26/06/14 (Online)


Thank you for the list, nazeer. This is easy for all of us.

Just curious for Litmusboy, Ramansingh & Dang87, have you guys followed up with the department? Assuming that the applications have been processed up to early- mid April now. Then, we can estimate our processing time


----------



## 18302

If the original 820 application was submitted by paper, when they contact the applicant to request further details before considering the 801/PR application, can those details be submitted online or only by the same method the original application was submitted (post?)

Online wasn't available back when the 820 was submitted so just curious. Much prefer to do the 2nd part online if possible.


----------



## CollegeGirl

You can submit online, Bonez.  The fact that there are people doing online second-stage 801 applications at all tells you it's possible, because none of the people on their second-stage 801 right now would have applied online since that wasn't an option two years ago.


----------



## 18302

Haha of course. I must have been having a blonde moment. 

Thanks CG!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sure.  I have blonde moments all the time.


----------



## Dang87

Hi, my case officer already assigned. We send docs for 801 on 11/08/14. 
They ask for stats declaration from my parents and my wife parents. I got my one but my in laws overseas for three months. So we send them some pics with them n their copy of tickets hope they accept... How long it is taking for decision.


----------



## SJP

Dang87 said:


> Hi, my case officer already assigned. We send docs for 801 on 11/08/14.
> They ask for stats declaration from my parents and my wife parents. I got my one but my in laws overseas for three months. So we send them some pics with them n their copy of tickets hope they accept... How long it is taking for decision.


I remember that you have already submitted documents online. Have you sent everything by that time? Why did they request more Stat Decs from you?


----------



## Dang87

Sorry its not mine i suppose to write my parents.. Yea we just submit now.. I dont know if they accept. Without in laws declaration


----------



## SJP

Dang87 said:


> Sorry its not mine i suppose to write my parents.. Yea we just submit now.. I dont know if they accept. Without in laws declaration


So, when was your eligibility date? Did u submit the documents via post or online?


----------



## Dang87

Eligibility daye was 5th march. 
My lawyer submit online..


----------



## cdninoz

cdninoz said:


> I'm still waiting for the 801 grant.
> 
> Eligibility date: 26 June 2014
> Submitted 801 application online: 26 June 2014
> Submitted most documents: 26 and 27 June 2014
> Submitted photos: 2 July 2014
> Submitted 2 statdecs from friends: 20 July and 23 July 2014
> 
> Hopefully it comes through soon.


Was just granted my 801 a couple days ago.

Submitted complete 820/801 application: 26 June 2012
820 visa granted: 10 September 2012

Submitted 801 application online: 26 June 2014
Submitted most documents: 26 and 27 June 2014
Submitted photos: 2 July 2014
Submitted 2 statdecs from friends and family: 20 July and 23 July 2014
801 visa granted: 12 August 2014


----------



## Dang87

Congrats cdninoz..


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



cdninoz said:


> Was just granted my 801 a couple days ago.
> 
> Submitted complete 820/801 application: 26 June 2012
> 820 visa granted: 10 September 2012
> 
> Submitted 801 application online: 26 June 2014
> Submitted most documents: 26 and 27 June 2014
> Submitted photos: 2 July 2014
> Submitted 2 statdecs from friends and family: 20 July and 23 July 2014
> 801 visa granted: 12 August 2014


*Many Many Congratulations!!! Have a wonderful life ahead with your family.
Thanks for sharing such a great news with us.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## SJP

cdninoz said:


> Was just granted my 801 a couple days ago.
> 
> Submitted complete 820/801 application: 26 June 2012
> 820 visa granted: 10 September 2012
> 
> Submitted 801 application online: 26 June 2014
> Submitted most documents: 26 and 27 June 2014
> Submitted photos: 2 July 2014
> Submitted 2 statdecs from friends and family: 20 July and 23 July 2014
> 801 visa granted: 12 August 2014


Congrats. I wish I could turn back time to lodge it online. Today, it was my 3 months after eligibility date and 4.5 months since lodgement date.


----------



## Dang87

How can i check my processing online . I dont have trn no. My lawyer filed 801 from his account. Is their anyway i can use my current grant visa number. Please help me out.


----------



## jennydekan

nazeer said:


> Anyone missing?? You wish you add your name, date of eligibility & mode of submission. Please add your details along with the other members in a chronological order.
> 
> The Current list as it follows,
> 
> - Litmusboy 15/07/13 (Post)
> - Ramansingh 09/02/2014 (Post)
> - Dang87 05/03/14 (online)
> - Bee_knock 24/04/14 (Post)
> - SJP 14/05/14 (Post)
> - Emily88 18/05/14 (Post)
> - Mila07 29/05/14 (Post)
> - Nazeer 08/06/14 (Post)
> - cdninoz 26/06/14 (Online)


-jennydekan 21/03/14 (Post)


----------



## jennydekan

Dang87 said:


> How can i check my processing online . I dont have trn no. My lawyer filed 801 from his account. Is their anyway i can use my current grant visa number. Please help me out.


Hi, you can check your visa status here:

https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query

You can use your current visa grant number. Good luck!


----------



## Dang87

Hi jenny
I used grant number its showing old visa detail. Still


----------



## jennydekan

Yeah, it will continue to say that until you have received your pr status. Other option is to ask lawyer to go into his account and have him check it for you.


----------



## Dang87

My passport expired on 8 august as well i already filed last monday hope i grt soon. İs that a matter for 801


----------



## CollegeGirl

When you get your new passport, just be sure to let DIBP know (they'll want a certified copy of your photo page from your old and new passports) so they can tie your visa to your new passport number.


----------



## jennydekan

Just checked vevo and my visa grant number doesn't match with my current visa! Yiehaa!! All the waiting is over! Thanks for hints and tips over the past few years to everyone on this forum!!


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



jennydekan said:


> Just checked vevo and my visa grant number doesn't match with my current visa! Yiehaa!! All the waiting is over! Thanks for hints and tips over the past few years to everyone on this forum!!


*BIG Congratulations!!!!!  Have a wonderful life ahead.
Thanks for sharing the good news with us.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Dinkum

Great news... thanks for sharing with us all. Best wishes for a wonderfully happy and successful life together in Oz. Cheers...


----------



## jennydekan

Thank you Becky and Dinkum!! All the best to you and may you get yours soon too. 
Am 20 weeks pregnant so have something great to look forward to ))


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



jennydekan said:


> Thank you Becky and Dinkum
> !! All the best to you and may you get yours soon too.
> Am 20 weeks pregnant so have something great to look forward to ))


*Double Congratulations!!!! in that case  
Wish you well. Good Luck with the baby.
Thank you for your kind wishes 

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## jennydekan

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Dang87

Hi
Did anyone get visa granted while their passport is expired. My passport will come in 8 weeks.


----------



## SJP

Hi guys. Just to bother all of you help us updating/ sharing current info. Then, we can estimate the timeline for granting subclass 801.

1. Litmusboy 15/07/13 (Post)
2. Ramansingh 09/02/2014 (Post)
3. Dang87 05/03/14 (online) 
4. jennydekan 21/03/14 (Post) - GRANTED 
5. Bee_knock 24/04/14 (Post)
6. SJP 14/05/14 (Post)
7. Emily88 18/05/14 (Post)
8. Mila07 29/05/14 (Post)
9. Nazeer 08/06/14 (Post)
10. cdninoz 26/06/14 (Online)


----------



## jennydekan

Cdninoz granted 12/08/14


----------



## SJP

Updated waiting list. Thanks & Congrats to jennydekan and cdninoz

1. Litmusboy 15/07/13 (Post)
2. Ramansingh 09/02/2014 (Post)
3. Dang87 05/03/14 (online) 
4. jennydekan 21/03/14 (Post) - GRANTED 
5. Bee_knock 24/04/14 (Post)
6. SJP 14/05/14 (Post)
7. Emily88 18/05/14 (Post)
8. Mila07 29/05/14 (Post)
9. Nazeer 08/06/14 (Post)
10. cdninoz 26/06/14 (Online) - GRANTED


----------



## wishful

Hi Everyone,

We can just update our timelines via Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline and make a quick query via View All Family & Spouse Timelines to see each other's progress.

Following are 801 applications submitted starting Jan 2013:


----------



## SJP

wishful said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We can just update our timelines via Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline and make a quick query via View All Family & Spouse Timelines to see each other's progress.
> 
> Following are 801 applications submitted starting Jan 2013:


Thank you very much wishful.

Apparently, 12 people you listed above have not had any discussion with us whom have been waiting for 801 visa. Feel free to share info with us if you have any news.


----------



## candle

HI guys, I checked VEVO this morning and this message came up

_*Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you.*_

Does that mean my 801 was granted? And as stupid as it sounds, what do you think I should do next? I honestly am lost for words...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep, sounds like your 801 is granted! Call DIBP when they open tomorrow. They'll be able to tell you if it was granted or not, if you haven't received your grant email by then.


----------



## Emily88

Congrats to you in advance Candle 
I think our eligible date in the same month right? May?


----------



## candle

Emily88 said:


> Congrats to you in advance Candle
> I think our eligible date in the same month right? May?


Hi Emily,
My eligible date was 4/5 so yes If the message meant what I think it meant, then your 801 is definitely coming.

(Swear to God I can't sleep tonight, have to wait til early tomorrow to ring them. And I am not sure if i should let my husband know about this)


----------



## SJP

candle said:


> Hi Emily,
> My eligible date was 4/5 so yes If the message meant what I think it meant, then your 801 is definitely coming.
> 
> (Swear to God I can't sleep tonight, have to wait til early tomorrow to ring them. And I am not sure if i should let my husband know about this)


Hi Candle. Congrats in advance too.

If you have a VEVO password, you can check it straight away. If you are using TRN or Visa Grant Number, you may need to call them tomorrow. I highly recommend you to call them at 8:30 am (Call 131 881 then press 1 then press 4)

Can't wait to hear good news too


----------



## Becky26

candle said:


> HI guys, I checked VEVO this morning and this message came up
> 
> _*Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you.*_
> 
> Does that mean my 801 was granted? And as stupid as it sounds, what do you think I should do next? I honestly am lost for words...


That sounds like a happy news to me 
Big Congratulations in advance


----------



## Emily88

Thanks Candle I hope so 

I'm sure you're nervous right now haha I can message you The VEVO password if you can't wait to know it  but I'm not sure you can access into it without registered. but no harm to try right because most of people using the same one anyway.


----------



## candle

Morning Ladies and gents ,
I called DIBP this morning and yes, I am a permanent resident now (Hooray). My eligible date was May 4th 2012. PR came on the 25th of Aug. Thanks God for that. Now I'm off to an important appointment. Honestly I am applying for a research scholarship and I was only a PR away from being eligible lol NOw I am ready to fire lol.

To all those that are waiting, best of luck. May God continue to shed his grace on you and your loved one.


----------



## SJP

candle said:


> Morning Ladies and gents ,
> I called DIBP this morning and yes, I am a permanent resident now (Hooray). My eligible date was May 4th 2012. PR came on the 25th of Aug. Thanks God for that. Now I'm off to an important appointment. Honestly I am applying for a research scholarship and I was only a PR away from being eligible lol NOw I am ready to fire lol.
> 
> To all those that are waiting, best of luck. May God continue to shed his grace on you and your loved one.


Yayyy the wait is over !! Congratulations again.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congrats & good luck!*

The Candle is shining brightly now. Thanks for sharing your wonderful news with us all. Good luck with your research scholarship. Best wishes for a long, happy, successful and fulfilling life together in Oz. 



candle said:


> Morning Ladies and gents ,
> I called DIBP this morning and yes, I am a permanent resident now (Hooray). My eligible date was May 4th 2012. PR came on the 25th of Aug. Thanks God for that. Now I'm off to an important appointment. Honestly I am applying for a research scholarship and I was only a PR away from being eligible lol NOw I am ready to fire lol.
> 
> To all those that are waiting, best of luck. May God continue to shed his grace on you and your loved one.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



candle said:


> Morning Ladies and gents ,
> I called DIBP this morning and yes, I am a permanent resident now (Hooray). My eligible date was May 4th 2012. PR came on the 25th of Aug. Thanks God for that. Now I'm off to an important appointment. Honestly I am applying for a research scholarship and I was only a PR away from being eligible lol NOw I am ready to fire lol.
> 
> To all those that are waiting, best of luck. May God continue to shed his grace on you and your loved one.


*Yippieee!!!! Many Congratulations to you 
Have a wonderful life ahead. Take Care!
Thanks for sharing the good news with us.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Dang87

SJP said:


> Yayyy the wait is over !! Congratulations again.


Congrats SJP.. Best of luck


----------



## SJP

Dang87 said:


> Congrats SJP.. Best of luck


That's not mine. I said to Candle, hehe


----------



## tangerine

Hi Everyone, just a quick question, would it be better to apply for a permanent spouse visa online or via post? My eligibility date was Oct 12,2012 so it's now due and I'm still collecting the stat decs from my in-laws plus the other requirements. Would there be a deadline in submitting these documents? Thank you in advance.


----------



## mila 07

SJP said:


> Updated waiting list. Thanks & Congrats to jennydekan and cdninoz
> 
> 1. Litmusboy 15/07/13 (Post)
> 2. Ramansingh 09/02/2014 (Post)
> 3. Dang87 05/03/14 (online)
> 4. jennydekan 21/03/14 (Post) - GRANTED
> 5. Bee_knock 24/04/14 (Post)
> 6. SJP 14/05/14 (Post) GRANTED
> 7. Emily88 18/05/14 (Post)
> 8. Mila07 29/05/14 (Post)
> 9. Nazeer 08/06/14 (Post)
> 10. cdninoz 26/06/14 (Online) - GRANTED


Congrats SJP and other Recipients...


----------



## Emily88

Hi mila

SJP's visa hasn't granted yet.


----------



## mila 07

my apology to SJP anyway ...congrats to those who had their 801 approved...cheers...


----------



## SJP

tangerine said:


> Hi Everyone, just a quick question, would it be better to apply for a permanent spouse visa online or via post? My eligibility date was Oct 12,2012 so it's now due and I'm still collecting the stat decs from my in-laws plus the other requirements. Would there be a deadline in submitting these documents? Thank you in advance.


To me, I'd prefer online as it would be granted faster than papers (my opinion).

Paper application can be submitted 2 months before eligibility date but not for online.

In mean time, just gather and prepare all required documents.


----------



## musti

hi everyone
yesterday my case officer sent email for my agent for some documents
AFP from australia ( i done it today)
police report from lebanon ( need 7 days )
health examinations for australian 801 partner visa ( i made booking on 17/9/2014)
my eligibility date 25/1/2012 , i'm still on BVA my agent said it will grant for 801 straight away , but they haven't asked for any prove and evidence that show me and my wife have been living together.


----------



## Dinkum

Good luck Musti. You are nearly there...


----------



## musti

Dinkum said:


> Good luck Musti. You are nearly there...


thx i hope that


----------



## SJP

musti said:


> hi everyone
> yesterday my case officer sent email for my agent for some documents
> AFP from australia ( i done it today)
> police report from lebanon ( need 7 days )
> health examinations for australian 801 partner visa ( i made booking on 17/9/2014)
> my eligibility date 25/1/2012 , i'm still on BVA my agent said it will grant for 801 straight away , but they haven't asked for any prove and evidence that show me and my wife have been living together.


Hi Musti,

I've just known from your case that now 801 visa requires health examination again.

Maybe your case will be finalised after health examination date.


----------



## Becky26

SJP said:


> Hi Musti,
> 
> I've just known from your case that now 801 visa requires health examination again.
> 
> Maybe your case will be finalised after health examination date.


Medicals for the permanent visa application? 
I thought the medicals weren't required? Can anyone please confirm this?
Thank you seniors 
Good Luck musti 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> Medicals for the permanent visa application?
> I thought the medicals weren't required? Can anyone please confirm this?
> Thank you seniors
> Good Luck musti
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I think it is because they haven't been granted 820 yet so they will go straight to 801 because been waiting more than 2 years.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> I think it is because they haven't been granted 820 yet so they will go straight to 801 because been waiting more than 2 years.


So does that mean if AHC/DIBP takes 2 something years to process the 820/309 they CAN grant the permanent 801/100 visa directly? instead of granting the provisional one first?
Thanks for your quick response Mish 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## musti

Becky26 said:


> Medicals for the permanent visa application?
> I thought the medicals weren't required? Can anyone please confirm this?
> Thank you seniors
> Good Luck musti
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


i did medical examanition 30 months ago so it's became very old they ask for new one also same thing for australian police check, the cost of medical examanition is 333.28


----------



## Becky26

musti said:


> i did medical examanition 30 months ago so it's became very old they ask for new one also same thing for australian police check, the cost of medical examanition is 333.28



Ooh!! ok! Thank you for your quick response musti. Good Luck to you 
Hope you get your visa soon

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> So does that mean if AHC/DIBP takes 2 something years to process the 820/309 they CAN grant the permanent 801/100 visa directly? instead of granting the provisional one first?
> Thanks for your quick response Mish
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Yep because 801/100 is from 820/309 application date.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Yep because 801/100 is from 820/309 application date.


Thanks Mish


----------



## mila 07

what a quiet first day of September....shhhhhhh


----------



## kneebull

Hi everyone,
Been reading for a while and appreciate all of your successes and feedback.
820 Application Date: July 25th, 2012 (paper)
820 Grant Date: September 4th, 2012
801 Eligibility Date: July 25th, 2014
801 Application Date: July 30th, 2014 (online)
Good Luck to all those waiting and congratulations to all those who received great news recently.
Cheers


----------



## Emily88

Hi everyone!

I've received the phone interview this early morning from my case officer and an hour later I received grant notification email
I am now PR yeahhh!!!

I just wanna say thank you to all of you here and this forum for your support. 
SJP,Mila07 and who is in May get ready your visa is on their way and others who are waiting as well I wish all of you have your visa in days to come and a happy life in straya land!!!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi Emily

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news with us all. Enjoy your long, happy and successful life together in Oz 



Emily88 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've received the phone interview this early morning from my case officer and an hour later I received grant notification email
> I am now PR yeahhh!!!
> 
> I just wanna say thank you to all of you here and this forum for your support.
> SJP,Mila07 and who is in May get ready your visa is on their way and others who are waiting as well I wish all of you have your visa in days to come and a happy life in straya land!!!


----------



## SJP

Emily88 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've received the phone interview this early morning from my case officer and an hour later I received grant notification email
> I am now PR yeahhh!!!
> 
> I just wanna say thank you to all of you here and this forum for your support.
> SJP,Mila07 and who is in May get ready your visa is on their way and others who are waiting as well I wish all of you have your visa in days to come and a happy life in straya land!!!


Lucky you, Emily88 Congratulations and all the best to you.

I wish I could receive a good news this week too. Fingercrossed


----------



## Emily88

Thank you all  

@SJP you will definitely receive a good news very soon.

All the best to you all


----------



## musti

Emily88 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've received the phone interview this early morning from my case officer and an hour later I received grant notification email
> I am now PR yeahhh!!!
> 
> I just wanna say thank you to all of you here and this forum for your support.
> SJP,Mila07 and who is in May get ready your visa is on their way and others who are waiting as well I wish all of you have your visa in days to come and a happy life in straya land!!!


 Congratulations and all the best to you
what did your case officer ask you ?


----------



## SJP

musti said:


> Congratulations and all the best to you
> what did your case officer ask you ?


Yes. What kind of questions did a case officer ask you? Also, did you get a grant letter via email or you just check on VEVO?


----------



## Emily88

Thank you Musti 
I was so surprised to got a called from them so early kept calling me 3 times!!! haha 
she called at 8 am and asked
- what do i do now studying or working 
- explain why there are my old name and current name on a few documents 
- what am i going to do in the future 
- explain source of large amount of money on my bank statement 
then she wanted to talk to my partner and only asked
- where did we met
- ask him that does he know i change name before blaaa 
thats all. we felt like we did not answer the questions properly and she sounds like not that satisfied with that , so make me worried so much but then 8.48 am i heard the new email alert sound and that was the visa grant notification email. still feel unreal haha thank god its finally over.


----------



## Dinkum

Thanks for the interview information Emily. It's a great help.


----------



## Portpower

Emily88 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've received the phone interview this early morning from my case officer and an hour later I received grant notification email
> I am now PR yeahhh!!!
> 
> I just wanna say thank you to all of you here and this forum for your support.
> SJP,Mila07 and who is in May get ready your visa is on their way and others who are waiting as well I wish all of you have your visa in days to come and a happy life in straya land!!!


Congrats to you ! Your eligible date are 18th may, may I ask when did u sent the application for second stage to them?


----------



## Emily88

Portpower said:


> Congrats to you ! Your eligible date are 18th may, may I ask when did u sent the application for second stage to them?


Thanks Portpower
I post my application on 24/3/14


----------



## musti

hi all just a quick question 
my case officer ask for a police check from lebanon do they need the original one or just colored scan copy enough ?


----------



## CollegeGirl

If you applied online, you can upload the color scanned copy. They'll ask you if they want the original.


----------



## Nene Malu

hi everyone!!! is awesome to see how much support you give to each other here!! and i decide to join in!! im in the second stage of my de facto visa ready to apply for my permanent visa  very exited!!! i was wondering if someone can help me with some questions:
1. my visa was lodge on the 16 october 2012, i just got the letter asking me to lodge my documents for my next stage, im going for holidays to chile on that time so i was wondering if i can send everything before? maybe around the 10th of october, is there a problem with this?
2. i think i need a police check i been in australia all the time (2 years) is necessary?
3. is online application better than post?
4. should i let them now about the dates i won't be in Australia so they don't call me for interview?

thank you so much will be great if you can help me!!!!
love to all!


----------



## mila 07

Mila 07 Granted 801 04/09/2014..Thanks heaps to the kind and generous CO tho i havent had an idea who she or he was...cheers and God bless...


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Wonderful news. Enjoy your life together in Oz. Cheers



mila 07 said:


> Mila 07 Granted 801 04/09/2014..Thanks heaps to the kind and generous CO tho i havent had an idea who she or he was...cheers and God bless...


----------



## mila 07

Dinkum said:


> Wonderful news. Enjoy your life together in Oz. Cheers


Thanks Kabayan..you will be granted your 2nd stage when you reached the 2-year waiting period, too....To God be the Glory..


----------



## Dang87

I get a call from india. Australian embassy representitive went to my parents. They talk with my sister on phone she was in school. Ask couple of questions about my wife n our relationship. Hope now i get 801 soon but my passport is expired n i m still waiting


----------



## SJP

mila 07 said:


> Mila 07 Granted 801 04/09/2014..Thanks heaps to the kind and generous CO tho i havent had an idea who she or he was...cheers and God bless...


Congrats mila07. 

When is my turn hehe? Been waiting for while now


----------



## SJP

Hi guys,

Finally, my visa has been granted today. The wait is over now, yayyy  

820 Lodgement Date: 14 May 2012
2-Year Eligibility Date: 14 May 2014
801 Lodgement Date: 01 April 2014 (Post)
801 Granted Date: 09 September 2014

I have followed up my case on Monday. The staff mentioned that at the moment, there are large volumes of enquires both calling and email. So, it may take up to 2 weeks to response. 

The case officer confirms that "in the interest of fairness, applications are processed in the order of the date on which the application was received (lodgement date)". So, they will grant the visa according to the application receipt date NOT by the eligibility date.

So, if anyone would like to submit 801 applications, I recommend to do it online. If you want to post, just do it when you are eligible to do so.

All the best to everyone here


----------



## Emily88

Congrats SJP )


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*

*Many Congratulations on the grant SJP!! 
Wish you a wonderful life ahead with your partner. 
Thank you for sharing the good news with us. Take care 
Have a great evening!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## danielp

Hi all, my eligibility is 23rd of July and I sent all my docs in June by post to Melbourne . Called them twice and they all advised current waiting time is 8 months . Is that really gonna be that long ???? Checked my vevo twice a day now . Same one got similar date as me ? And how is your application going ?

thanks
Mel


----------



## sugarstoned

SJP said:


> Hi guys, Finally, my visa has been granted today. The wait is over now, yayyy  820 Lodgement Date: 14 May 2012 2-Year Eligibility Date: 14 May 2014 801 Lodgement Date: 01 April 2014 (Post) 801 Granted Date: 09 September 2014 I have followed up my case on Monday. The staff mentioned that at the moment, there are large volumes of enquires both calling and email. So, it may take up to 2 weeks to response. The case officer confirms that "in the interest of fairness, applications are processed in the order of the date on which the application was received (lodgement date)". So, they will grant the visa according to the application receipt date NOT by the eligibility date. So, if anyone would like to submit 801 applications, I recommend to do it online. If you want to post, just do it when you are eligible to do so. All the best to everyone here


Congratulations SJP! Finally! ☺


----------



## sugarstoned

danielp said:


> Hi all, my eligibility is 23rd of July and I sent all my docs in June by post to Melbourne . Called them twice and they all advised current waiting time is 8 months . Is that really gonna be that long ???? Checked my vevo twice a day now . Same one got similar date as me ? And how is your application going ? thanks Mel


I find that applications sent online gets approved faster. My application was sent first week of July but my eligibility was March 2014. I got approved 5 work days later.

Best of luck to you and hope you get approved soon.

sugarstoned


----------



## Becky26

sugarstoned said:


> I find that applications sent online gets approved faster. My application was sent first week of July but my eligibility was March 2014. I got approved 5 work days later.
> 
> Best of luck to you and hope you get approved soon.
> 
> sugarstoned


Hey sugarstoned,

Just curious to know, the applicants don't get in trouble for sending the paperwork for the permanent partner visa late? Did they question you why you sent it late? 
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sugarstoned

Becky26 said:


> Hey sugarstoned, Just curious to know, the applicants don't get in trouble for sending the paperwork for the permanent partner visa late? Did they question you why you sent it late? Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help  Kind Regards, Becky


Hi Becky,

My situation was unfortunate. I sent the wrong application online on Feb 2014 (eligibility is March). I waited for several months before I decided to ring Immi and was surprised that they never recieved my application. Went back to my application online and thats when I realize I sent the first stage partner application instead of the second stage. Phew!

Hows yours doing? Didya send it online or post?

sugarstoned


----------



## Becky26

sugarstoned said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> My situation was unfortunate. I sent the wrong application online on Feb 2014 (eligibility is March). I waited for several months before I decided to ring Immi and was surprised that they never recieved my application. Went back to my application online and thats when I realize I sent the first stage partner application instead of the second stage. Phew!
> 
> Hows yours doing? Didya send it online or post?
> 
> sugarstoned


Hey! 

Thank you for your reply. I am unfortunately still waiting for my 309 visa to be approved  My details are in my signature. I submitted a paper application.
Thanks again 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## danielp

If time went back, i would definitely go for the online one  but anyway now what is left is only waiting  hopefully the immi office is on track of processing applications 

thanks Sugarstoned


----------



## sugarstoned

danielp said:


> If time went back, i would definitely go for the online one  but anyway now what is left is only waiting  hopefully the immi office is on track of processing applications thanks Sugarstoned


Waiting is always the hardest hey! But at least you are with your partner while waiting. &#128522;


----------



## SJP

danielp said:


> Hi all, my eligibility is 23rd of July and I sent all my docs in June by post to Melbourne . Called them twice and they all advised current waiting time is 8 months . Is that really gonna be that long ???? Checked my vevo twice a day now . Same one got similar date as me ? And how is your application going ?
> 
> thanks
> Mel


I understand your feeling. Approximately, it takes around 3.5-4 months to grant 801 via if you post. So far, they have granted till end of May.

You may follow up again after 3 months from your eligibility date. Please remember that you will receive the same answer saying that the processing time is 6-8 months and all the call centre would repeat this answer again and again.


----------



## mila 07

SJP said:


> I understand your feeling. Approximately, it takes around 3.5-4 months to grant 801 via if you post. So far, they have granted till end of May.
> 
> You may follow up again after 3 months from your eligibility date. Please remember that you will receive the same answer saying that the processing time is 6-8 months and all the call centre would repeat this answer again and again.


Congrats SJP finally the wait
is over....


----------



## tangerine

Hi all - quick question, does the stat decs need to be hand written? Did you have to submit a stat dec if you're an applicant applying online? THanks in advance


----------



## Crescent

+1!

Lodged the online application last Friday. 8 months late since the eligible date. Hopefully it gets approved soon!


----------



## Crescent

tangerine said:


> Hi all - quick question, does the stat decs need to be hand written? Did you have to submit a stat dec if you're an applicant applying online? THanks in advance


Online doesn't need *applicant stat dec*, but still need stat dec from sponsor and 2 supporting witnesses. And it doesn't need to be hand written.


----------



## kacymru

We're submitting out application soon - so stressful putting everything together and trying to make it 'reader friendly'


----------



## danielp

That is exactly true . Sometimes if you don't really focus on it time passes way quicker . Thanks Sugarstone


----------



## danielp

It is useless to call them as this is what I feel they reply with politeness but like a robot . It is good to find a place where people can share my feelings  but congrats SJP u've passed this stage already


----------



## danielp

It will be for sure !


----------



## Crescent

Heyy tell me about it T.T all I want to do is just checking my application status online and anxiously wait for the phone call or email. Fingers crossed its approved quickly, or at least without any 'trouble'.

But I guess I'll just have to take my mind off it by doing something else -_-


----------



## SJP

Crescent said:


> Heyy tell me about it T.T all I want to do is just checking my application status online and anxiously wait for the phone call or email. Fingers crossed its approved quickly, or at least without any 'trouble'.
> 
> But I guess I'll just have to take my mind off it by doing something else -_-


If you lodged by post, you cannot track any progress online. They will contact you if any further information required. Normally, it takes around 4 months from your eligibility date to be granted.

Sit back and relax !!


----------



## Dang87

My lawyer contact dibp they said 801 processing time is 6-8 months. And they still doing some check. They already went to my parents for interview. İ dont know whats checks are left still. İs anybody has same situation. My eligible daye was 5 march. İ filed 11 august.


----------



## Crescent

I lodged online last Thursday the 11th and my eligibility date was march or April can't even remember. Hopefully it doesn't take that long ;(

Is there a chance of refusal? What can cause the 801 being refused? Just wondering...


----------



## xeelah

I would just like to share my timeline for my 801. I've submitted mine online.

820 Date of Approval: July 7, 2012
Date of Eligibility: May 30,2014
Date of Application: May 1, 2014
801 Date of Approval: June 20, 2014


Good luck for everyone who are still waiting to hear from DIAC..


----------



## Dang87

Hey i been notify by lawyer that my 801 is granted. 
N in the letter they recieved from dibp its typed temporary visa instead of permanent residence. My lawyer said it may be a system error. He send them email back. İd anyone experiance anything like that till now..


----------



## musti

hi all
on the 28/8/2014 my case officer sent an email for my agent requested some papers
AFP check ( done )
police check from lebanon ( done)
health examination for 801 visa ( i did health examination yesterday 17/9/2014) cost me 330 AUD
so i'm wondering what will happen next ? btw they didnt ask for any evidence or proof show that we have been living together or even statutory declaration .
my eligibility date is 25/1/2014 i dont have temporary visa i'm on BVA


----------



## Hunter77

Dang87 said:


> Hey i been notify by lawyer that my 801 is granted.
> N in the letter they recieved from dibp its typed temporary visa instead of permanent residence. My lawyer said it may be a system error. He send them email back. İd anyone experiance anything like that till now..


I am having the same issues atm


----------



## suchislife22000

Dang87 said:


> My lawyer contact dibp they said 801 processing time is 6-8 months. And they still doing some check. They already went to my parents for interview. İ dont know whats checks are left still. İs anybody has same situation. My eligible daye was 5 march. İ filed 11 august.


Dang87 Do they need interview from your Parents for 801, like what and what did they ask your Parents?


----------



## suchislife22000

musti said:


> hi all
> on the 28/8/2014 my case officer sent an email for my agent requested some papers
> AFP check ( done )
> police check from lebanon ( done)
> health examination for 801 visa ( i did health examination yesterday 17/9/2014) cost me 330 AUD
> so i'm wondering what will happen next ? btw they didnt ask for any evidence or proof show that we have been living together or even statutory declaration .
> my eligibility date is 25/1/2014 i dont have temporary visa i'm on BVA


Do you still need health examination for visa 801 after doing it for visa 820 or 300?


----------



## musti

suchislife22000 said:


> Do you still need health examination for visa 801 after doing it for visa 820 or 300?


i did health examination when i applied my application roughly 3 years ago so it's became old so they request new one


----------



## Dang87

suchislife22000 said:


> Dang87 Do they need interview from your Parents for 801, like what and what did they ask your Parents?


They ask everything. When how where we got married. 
How long we know each other? Dob? Where she work ? When we going to india? Why my parents didnt went on marriage? Everything they can ask.... They talk for 1 n half hour..


----------



## Dang87

My 801 is granted on 17/9/14 n eligibility date was 5 march... Thanks everyone here...


----------



## SJP

Dang87 said:


> My 801 is granted on 17/9/14 n eligibility date was 5 march... Thanks everyone here...


Congratulations. All the best to you


----------



## Dinkum

*Congrats & good luck!*

Great news. Thanks for sharing. Enjoy a long, happy and successful life together in Oz... 



Dang87 said:


> My 801 is granted on 17/9/14 n eligibility date was 5 march... Thanks everyone here...


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Dang87 said:


> My 801 is granted on 17/9/14 n eligibility date was 5 march... Thanks everyone here...


Many Congratulations!!!!!! 
Wish you a blessed and prosperous life ahead with your partner in Australia. 
Thank you for sharing the good news with us.
Take Care!!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## koalapanda2012

*Re:waiting group*

Hi guys,

So glad I found this forum.
Congratulation to all of you who have g.ot your 801 visa.

my eligibility date is 24 August 2014.
Don't how long i should wait. hopefully will get it soon.

Just one question for all of you who have got your 801 visa. 
Did the immigration officer actually ring you before you get it or did they just send you an email that says you get your 801 visa.

Thank you for your reply


----------



## SJP

koalapanda2012 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So glad I found this forum.
> Congratulation to all of you who have g.ot your 801 visa.
> 
> my eligibility date is 24 August 2014.
> Don't how long i should wait. hopefully will get it soon.
> 
> Just one question for all of you who have got your 801 visa.
> Did the immigration officer actually ring you before you get it or did they just send you an email that says you get your 801 visa.
> 
> Thank you for your reply


My case officer emailed me and I received a grant letter the following day. It took around 4 months after eligibility date (sent by post). Hope this helps


----------



## frankiefrankies

Wow I can hear the crickets in here... Not many grants recently then...


----------



## tangerine44

Hello  Just wondering, how long is the form 888 stat dec valid for? I have 2 forms filled out with JP signed which is already 2 weeks old. I'm yet to complete my requirements before I apply online for 801 visa. Thanks


----------



## Becky26

tangerine44 said:


> Hello  Just wondering, how long is the form 888 stat dec valid for? I have 2 forms filled out with JP signed which is already 2 weeks old. I'm yet to complete my requirements before I apply online for 801 visa. Thanks


Hey tangerine44,

I think they are valid for 3 months. Please do check with others as well.
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dinkum

*Form 888 Validity Period*

Hi Tangerine
I have been searching, but cannot find a link to verify this. But I think the 888s we lodged with our original application had to be no more than 6 weeks old. Maybe College Girl or another senior member can verify the actual validity period. Wish I could help more...



tangerine44 said:


> Hello  Just wondering, how long is the form 888 stat dec valid for? I have 2 forms filled out with JP signed which is already 2 weeks old. I'm yet to complete my requirements before I apply online for 801 visa. Thanks


----------



## Becky26

Becky26 said:


> Hey tangerine44,
> 
> I think they are valid for 3 months. Please do check with others as well.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Dinkum said:


> Hi Tangerine
> I have been searching, but cannot find a link to verify this. But I think the 888s we lodged with our original application had to be no more than 6 weeks old. Maybe College Girl or another senior member can verify the actual validity period. Wish I could help more...


6 weeks?  LOL! I was way off...haha!
Apologies, didn't mean to confuse you OP.
Thanks for the correction Dinkum


----------



## danielp

Hey all, just come for an update - my vevo appears to be error this morning, called immi and notified 801 is granted today. my eligibility date is 23/07/14 and I sent all the docs by post. hope this info helps ! and everyone who is still waiting, be patient and hold the breath , the day will come for sure! dont be like me, i was like panic all the time


----------



## frankiefrankies

OMG!!! Contragts!!!!!  Very exciting to hear 



danielp said:


> Hey all, just come for an update - my vevo appears to be error this morning, called immi and notified 801 is granted today. my eligibility date is 23/07/14 and I sent all the docs by post. hope this info helps ! and everyone who is still waiting, be patient and hold the breath , the day will come for sure! dont be like me, i was like panic all the time


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



danielp said:


> Hey all, just come for an update - my vevo appears to be error this morning, called immi and notified 801 is granted today. my eligibility date is 23/07/14 and I sent all the docs by post. hope this info helps ! and everyone who is still waiting, be patient and hold the breath , the day will come for sure! dont be like me, i was like panic all the time


Many Congratulations Danielp!!!!! 
Wish you a blessed and happy life with your partner 
Thank you for sharing the great news with us 
Take Care!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## danielp

thanks frankiefrankies


----------



## danielp

Thanks Becky. Wish your visa be granted soon as well!


----------



## Becky26

danielp said:


> Thanks Becky. Wish your visa be granted soon as well!


Thank you danielp


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Congrats danielp!


----------



## tangerine44

Hi All, thanks for responding on my last query. I really appreciate it.  

one quick question, I was trying to lodge my application online but got this message:
The applicant is unable to continue this application as the related application details cannot be confirmed. The applicant may wish to review the information entered in this application prior to continuing.

did anyone encounter this error? please help


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

tangerine44 said:


> Hi All, thanks for responding on my last query. I really appreciate it.
> 
> one quick question, I was trying to lodge my application online but got this message:
> The applicant is unable to continue this application as the related application details cannot be confirmed. The applicant may wish to review the information entered in this application prior to continuing.
> 
> did anyone encounter this error? please help


hi, did you click Information for permanent stage 300/801? because there are 3 options in there.. when is your date of eligibility tangerine? ty


----------



## tangerine44

Oh8'sjustme said:


> hi, did you click second stage permanent visa 300/801? because there are 3 options in there.. when is your date of eligibility tangerine? ty


Hi justme I did select the second option which is permanent stage visa and my eligibility date is oct12 2012 so I thought I could already apply online. Have you encountered this issue when applying online?


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

tangerine44 said:


> Hi justme I did select the second option which is permanent stage visa and my eligibility date is oct12 2012 so I thought I could already apply online. Have you encountered this issue when applying online?


No, I don't experienced that yet..lol.. I didn't lodged online application yet for my 801 hopefully soon. Sorry I can't help you with this it's quite confusing where that error comes from. Why don't you start all over again, like close your browser then try logging in. If still don't work I suggest you call DIBP mind you it might take 30+mins before you can speak for someone. ty


----------



## Mish

Have you checked vevo to make sure the name and visa details match with what you have entered into your online application.


----------



## tangerine44

Hi *Oh8'sjustme*, thanks for your help. I tried to delete my application and start all over again but it still gave me the same error  I will give them a call on Tuesday.

Hi *Mish*, I checked my VEVO details this morning and nothing's changed. It still says visa In Effect, no special conditions, Indefinite stay and multiple entry visa to and from australia. By the way, when I applied for 309 visa, I used a migration agent and it was a paper application, not an online one. Would that have caused the problem? I'm applying by myself now, without the help of a migration agent.


----------



## Mish

It shouldn't matter if you used an agent for the 820.

I haven't done 801 yet but does it have a sponsor form like the 820 does? I know when you do the 820 if you haven't lodged the applicants form when you do the sponsors it will give you an error like the one you mentioned.


----------



## tangerine44

Hi Mish, it's not requiring a sponsor's form when I select the option to lodge my permanent visa (801/100). I'll give them a call on Tuesday as Monday's a public holiday. Thank you


----------



## habby

*Has anyone seen this?*

So while checking VEVO today I noticed something I had never seen before. My 820 now has a Visa Expiry date of 05 October 2034.

Everything else still the same. Multiple entries....period of stay indefinite....blah blah blah.

Whats with the expiry date?

I applied on Aug 29 2012, 820 granted Sept 27 2012, 801 paperwork submitted mid August 2014.

I'm back in the US with work this week not that that should make a difference.


----------



## Dinkum

*VEVO Query*

Hi Habby... just checked my VEVO...no 820 visa expiry date is shown... we haven't applied for our 801 yet, so maybe this is relevant. Cheers...



habby said:


> So while checking VEVO today I noticed something I had never seen before. My 820 now has a Visa Expiry date of 05 October 2034.
> 
> Everything else still the same. Multiple entries....period of stay indefinite....blah blah blah.
> 
> Whats with the expiry date?
> 
> I applied on Aug 29 2012, 820 granted Sept 27 2012, 801 paperwork submitted mid August 2014.
> 
> I'm back in the US with work this week not that that should make a difference.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Dinkum said:


> Hi Habby... just checked my VEVO...no 820 visa expiry date is shown... we haven't applied for our 801 yet, so maybe this is relevant. Cheers...


Hi Dinkum,

Habby's post makes me checked my VEVO too..lol. 
Nothing's change and no expiration date is shown. I haven't applied 801 yet, maybe this month I will. So I agree with ya, maybe habby 801 application has something to do with that 820 expiration date..

G'day!


----------



## geekk

Applied for 801 Visa on 19/08/14 
Online Application
801 Eligibility 11/09/14
Waiting...!!!


----------



## Elobo

Hi there..

I am new to this forum. I am in need of some advice.

I applied for 820 temp partner visa on 07/12/2012. As per permanent partner visa calculator on immi website, I am eligible for 801 visa. However I havent received any letter from immigration as yet.

Has anyone come across such a issues


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Elobo said:


> Hi there..
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am in need of some advice.
> 
> I applied for 820 temp partner visa on 07/12/2012. As per permanent partner visa calculator on immi website, I am eligible for 801 visa. However I havent received any letter from immigration as yet.
> 
> Has anyone come across such a issues


Dear Elobo,

If you have applied on 07/12/2012, and this means 7th December 2012, then you count from that date up to 2 yrs. According to my understanding, you will be eligible for permanent visa 801 in December 2014.

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Elobo

Thanks Hassan.

But the immigration website says I am eligible...so a. Bit confused..


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Elobo said:


> Thanks Hassan.
> 
> But the immigration website says I am eligible...so a. Bit confused..


Then wait for the immigration to send a letter requesting for evidence of a continuing marriage relationship with your partner. It wont be far. Between now and December, I think you will receive.

Seniors may correct me in case wrong.

Wish you the best
Hassan


----------



## Mish

I have heard of people not getting the letter. You can apply online as soon as you are eligible regardless of if you have gotten the letter or not. However they won't look at the application until the 2 years or later.


----------



## Elobo

Thanks Hassan and Mish.
I think I will start preparing the stat decs and 888 forms right away and hope they will send me something in Dec.


----------



## Crescent

Edited for personal reasons


----------



## Crescent

Can someone please tell me what is this "must not arrive after" date? Is that my PR expiry date ?


----------



## liferiver

Crescent said:


> Can someone please tell me what is this "must not arrive after" date? Is that my PR expiry date ?


If you're onshore in Australia, it means your travel facility (ability to travel in and out of Australia) expires on that date. But your PR still remains intact and you can stay in the country, if you're still onshore. If you need to travel out after that date, you need to apply for a Resident Return Visa.

If you're offshore, it means you must enter Australia by that date, otherwise you need an RRV to go back to Australia.

If you've not even step foot on Australia to activate your PR visa, it probably means your PR is no longer valid after the "must not arrive after" date. Probably a RRV is needed to go back to Australia to live as a PR.


----------



## Krystal

Elobo said:


> Hi there..
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am in need of some advice.
> 
> I applied for 820 temp partner visa on 07/12/2012. As per permanent partner visa calculator on immi website, I am eligible for 801 visa. However I havent received any letter from immigration as yet.
> 
> Has anyone come across such a issues


I never received any letter from Immigration either. You can actually _lodge the documents_ for it like 2 months before the eligible date (cmiiw).

I lodged mine way later then the eligible date because my migration agent was bad and I ended up doing it myself without any problem.


----------



## Krystal

habby said:


> So while checking VEVO today I noticed something I had never seen before. My 820 now has a Visa Expiry date of 05 October 2034.
> 
> Everything else still the same. Multiple entries....period of stay indefinite....blah blah blah.
> 
> Whats with the expiry date?
> 
> I applied on Aug 29 2012, 820 granted Sept 27 2012, 801 paperwork submitted mid August 2014.
> 
> I'm back in the US with work this week not that that should make a difference.


Happened to me too back then. I was like wow thats such a long time lol. But after a while it changed and it didnt have any expiration date anymore


----------



## Elobo

Krystal said:


> I never received any letter from Immigration either. You can actually _lodge the documents_ for it like 2 months before the eligible date (cmiiw).
> 
> I lodged mine way later then the eligible date because my migration agent was bad and I ended up doing it myself without any problem.


Thanks Krystal.

Did you apply from Melbourne. Whats the current processing time.
I am planning to upload the below:
2 X 888 forms
stat dec from my husband


----------



## Krystal

Elobo said:


> Thanks Krystal.
> 
> Did you apply from Melbourne. Whats the current processing time.
> I am planning to upload the below:
> 2 X 888 forms
> stat dec from my husband


I applied online; from what I read the processing for online application is quicker compared to the paper one (as early as 2 weeks, but usually is 4-6 weeks, mine was granted within 5 weeks and I'm from high risk country; and paper application will take 3 months at least, but please correct me if I'm wrong). They don't really have a timeline so what I post is from what I read online etc and my own experience.

And I upload all the documents needed : evidence, stat declaration from witnesses x2, stat dec from husband...


----------



## Elobo

Wow.
That is quick. I think I better start uploading all the docs and see how I go


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Elobo said:


> Wow.
> That is quick. I think I better start uploading all the docs and see how I go


Elobo,

You can apply before you eligibility date. But remember, they will not process your application until your date of eligibility as Mish put it. In this case, your eligible date will be on 7 December. Just upload everything in advance to avoid any delay.

Hassan


----------



## Mish

Elobo said:


> Thanks Krystal.
> 
> Did you apply from Melbourne. Whats the current processing time.
> I am planning to upload the below:
> 2 X 888 forms
> stat dec from my husband


Just checking to make sure you are uploading evidence as well and just not just what you have listed here.


----------



## Elobo

Mish said:


> Just checking to make sure you are uploading evidence as well and just not just what you have listed here.


Hi Mish,
I have provided my marriage certificate in 2012 with phone records and relationship statement.

The evidence I am planning to provide is 
- rental agreement
- joint account statement
- joint travel itinerary 
- phone records

Do you think I should attaching anything else.


----------



## Mish

Elobo said:


> Hi Mish,
> I have provided my marriage certificate in 2012 with phone records and relationship statement.
> 
> The evidence I am planning to provide is
> - rental agreement
> - joint account statement
> - joint travel itinerary
> - phone records
> 
> Do you think I should attaching anything else.


That is good. Just wanted to make sure there was evidence.

You could always attach photos too and movie tickets etc.


----------



## frankiefrankies

Hello everyone! Just putting my timeline up.

Lodged 820 visa: 27/07/2012
820 granted: 21/08/2012
Received my info request letter via post and email for 801: 26/05/2014
801 eligibility date: 27/07/2014
801 application submitted: 13/06/2014

It will almost be three months since my eligibility date and I'm still waiting for the grant of my 801...

Seems like there hasn't been many grants this month... What could it be?


----------



## Dinkum

Thanks for sharing your timeline... it seems there that the times for 801 grants are very variable in recent times... did you lodge online or by mail?


----------



## frankiefrankies

I lodged my application by mail 



Dinkum said:


> Thanks for sharing your timeline... it seems there that the times for 801 grants are very variable in recent times... did you lodge online or by mail?


----------



## Dinkum

*Appreciation*

Thanks Frankie... a great help.



frankiefrankies said:


> I lodged my application by mail


----------



## frankiefrankies

No worries 



Dinkum said:


> Thanks Frankie... a great help.


----------



## Ben88

HELP !!!!! 

I am new in this forum and there is my application timeline: 

Date of application : 20/12/2011
820 Date of Approval: 11/04/2013
Date of Eligibility (801) : 20/12/2013

Last 4 weeks , I got phone interview of my CO . She asked me confirm some infor of my wife and current address. and up to now , I havent hear anything from my CO . I have checked VEVO evey day but nothing has changed yet. Does anyone in the same situation ? and how long to take my visa be granted? SO NERVOUS !!! Anyone could help , please ??


----------



## Mish

Ben88 said:


> HELP !!!!!
> 
> I am new in this forum and there is my application timeline:
> 
> Date of application : 20/12/2011
> 820 Date of Approval: 11/04/2013
> Date of Eligibility (801) : 20/12/2013
> 
> Last 4 weeks , I got phone interview of my CO . She asked me confirm some infor of my wife and current address. and up to now , I havent hear anything from my CO . I have checked VEVO evey day but nothing has changed yet. Does anyone in the same situation ? and how long to take my visa be granted? SO NERVOUS !!! Anyone could help , please ??


When did you apply for your 801?


----------



## Ben88

Mish said:


> When did you apply for your 801?


I submitted all paper to my agent before my eligible date. Later, my agent gave me a confirmation from Dep of Imm that they had received my paper on 10/12/2013.


----------



## Mish

Ben88 said:


> I submitted all paper to my agent before my eligible date. Later, my agent gave me a confirmation from Dep of Imm that they had received my paper on 10/12/2013.


WOW! That is a really long time considering your 820 has been granted. Usually 820 to 801 is no more than 3 or 4 months.

Hopefully it should not be too much longer. If you have the case officer's contact details you could send them an email to see what is happening.


----------



## Ben88

thanks for your advice...but I forgot to ask her contact detail. On the date my CO called me, she asked to call my wife but she did not.... after that nothing came from my CO. I know I came from high risk country but it should not take that long as I need to apply jobs that required PR.


----------



## Mish

Try ringing the main switch number on Monday morning and see if you can get some answers from them.


----------



## kneebull

kneebull said:


> Hi everyone,
> Been reading for a while and appreciate all of your successes and feedback.
> 820 Application Date: July 25th, 2012 (paper)
> 820 Grant Date: September 4th, 2012
> 801 Eligibility Date: July 25th, 2014
> 801 Application Date: July 30th, 2014 (online)
> Good Luck to all those waiting and congratulations to all those who received great news recently.
> Cheers


PR Grant Date: 24/10/2014

Got granted PR on Friday, feels like a massive weight lifted off our shoulders.... 
good luck everyone


----------



## Dinkum

Great news Kneebull... thanks for sharing your news and your timeline... Enjoy a long, happy and fulfilling life together in Oz..


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*

*Many Congratulations on the wonderful news!!! 
Wish you a happy and blessed life in Australia with your partner 
Thanks for sharing the great news with us 
Have a good one! 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## frankiefrankies

Congrats! 

Just an update for every one on my case, I called immigration today to see if there was an update on my case and spoke to some guy who wanted to give me the run around. I ended up just asking if he could check the system for any update, he took my details and all and then told me it said on my file I was already assigned to a Case Officer! He said he couldn't tell me "her" name because that was up to her to tell me.

So being assigned a CO is a good sign of progress?
It has been 3 months today since my eligibility date.

This is my timeline:

Lodged 820 visa ONSHORE: 27/07/2012
820 granted: 21/08/2012
Received my info request letter via post and email for 801: 26/05/2014
801 eligibility date: 27/07/2014
801 application submitted by POST: 13/06/2014



kneebull said:


> PR Grant Date: 24/10/2014
> 
> Got granted PR on Friday, feels like a massive weight lifted off our shoulders....
> good luck everyone


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Frankie - thanks for the update... let's hope your grant email will be coming soon... others seem to be taking 3-5 months from their eligibility date... good luck and best wishes...


----------



## frankiefrankies

Thanks Dinkum! I really hope so! 



Dinkum said:


> Hi Frankie - thanks for the update... let's hope your grant email will be coming soon... others seem to be taking 3-5 months from their eligibility date... good luck and best wishes...


----------



## ramansingh

after a long long long wait of 3 years I have got my PR. Called weeks back to immi they said it could be another 1 month as they are really busy, I was really stressed out but next before going to my work I checked my vevo it wasn't working I thought it may be cause of some problem but after like 5 mins my agent called me that I have been granted a visa  thanks everyone and best of luck .


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your great news Raman. You can relax and celebrate now. May you and your partner have a long, happy and successful life together in Australia. Cheers... 



ramansingh said:


> after a long long long wait of 3 years I have got my PR. Called weeks back to immi they said it could be another 1 month as they are really busy, I was really stressed out but next before going to my work I checked my vevo it wasn't working I thought it may be cause of some problem but after like 5 mins my agent called me that I have been granted a visa  thanks everyone and best of luck .


----------



## musti

ramansingh said:


> after a long long long wait of 3 years I have got my PR. Called weeks back to immi they said it could be another 1 month as they are really busy, I was really stressed out but next before going to my work I checked my vevo it wasn't working I thought it may be cause of some problem but after like 5 mins my agent called me that I have been granted a visa  thanks everyone and best of luck .


congratulation , can you share your timeline, what was your eligibility date


----------



## rose mary

3years not two years after u apply ?


----------



## john mathew

Approval on PR Visa ....depend upon your document varification, elegibility, & also processing time


----------



## SMILE_2009

Hi everyone, I am new here. 

I've submitted my 801 on the 15th Aug, which is a week after the eligible date. I didn't worry too much until yesterday morning, around 8:50am my bf received a phone call from immigration, coz he was driving to a important job so he asked the lady call back the next day morning, which is today, but today we didn't receive any calls. I am sooo upset with my bf made that stupid decision, he told me he didn't have earphone so he can't drive and talk,and he can't be late for the job coz customer pays him by hours.....anyway, later this afternoon for the first time I rang up 131881 asking about my 801 progress and told the guy we got a call from immi office, but he wouldn't tell me anything, only thing he repeat is "waiting period is 6-8 months" , when I asked about CO, he replied there has no individual CO for each 801 application, but a group of people process it together. 

Its really frustrate me, finger crossed they will call my bf again tmr.


----------



## Mish

SMILE_2009 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new here.
> 
> I've submitted my 801 on the 15th Aug, which is a week after the eligible date. I didn't worry too much until yesterday morning, around 8:50am my bf received a phone call from immigration, coz he was driving to a important job so he asked the lady call back the next day morning, which is today, but today we didn't receive any calls. I am sooo upset with my bf made that stupid decision, he told me he didn't have earphone so he can't drive and talk,and he can't be late for the job coz customer pays him by hours.....anyway, later this afternoon for the first time I rang up 131881 asking about my 801 progress and told the guy we got a call from immi office, but he wouldn't tell me anything, only thing he repeat is "waiting period is 6-8 months" , when I asked about CO, he replied there has no individual CO for each 801 application, but a group of people process it together.
> 
> Its really frustrate me, finger crossed they will call my bf again tmr.


Hopefully they will call back soon.

One thing I just want to mention is that you should not be using the term "bf" you should be using "partner". If you use "bf" then to immigration it may appear that you are not committed. The term bf and gf are used when you are dating.

What did you submit with the application? Did you submit enough evidence?


----------



## SMILE_2009

Mish

Thank you for point out, I didn't realise that.

For evidence, 
1, birthday card posted from his mum, 
2, hotel booking for our SYD trip, but under my name only (who knows one day we need these for evidence, I didn't think that much when I book it)
3, few photos with friends
4, a letter from his accountant , who helps us with tax in the past 4 years. The letter states we have a family trust, I am the beneficiary of the trust.
5 water bill under my name

I provided the lease paper when i submitted my 820, so this time I didnt provide again since the lease hasnt been renew for 4 years. 

Any good idea Mish ?


----------



## Mish

What about jount bank account? Any social things like going to sporting events or movies?


----------



## redvelvet

Make sure the mails and letters show the same address. I don't have joint anything with my husband either but we uploaded utilities bills showing either my name or his and both under the same address. 

What about the boarding pass for the Sydney trip? I don't think they look at itinerary as it can be canceled, but boarding pass is more convincing.

And idk why the CS said there's no individual CO? On my 801 grant letter it says who the CO is


----------



## SMILE_2009

Hi Mish, 

For social events I only provided photos , dinner with friends, and custume party photos etc.

We don't have joint account, because the first 3 years I didn't have a full time job, he has stable income and paid for everything, because my pride I wouldn't ask him for a joint account. (I know I am very sensitive) 

But we have a family trust account for his small business, by law I am his beneficiary.

Now I have a full time job and also look after his paperwork,invoicing and reconciliation etc, so some customer they know about me, we went to customer's Xmas break-up dinner few times. we wrote this in the application, gave customers trade name, it can be considered as social events ? 

For 888, they are my partners mates, have known us over 3 years.


----------



## SMILE_2009

Redvelvet

That's right, I couldn't believe it when he said there has no CO.

when I asked him help me find out who called my partner yesterday morning , he said he can't , coz a group of people process all the applications.


----------



## Mish

Did you show how he supported you when you weren't working? 

I would say it is strange for DIBP to call but there have been a few recently being called.

There could be something in the application that they want to check on or maybe it is something that they do now.

Keep us updated on how it goes .


----------



## daveenajohns

HI Smile, hope u r doing well
Any updates from your side?


----------



## kay0614

Hi everyone

I looked at the forum that people said usually they received mail from IMMI two month ago for their PR.

my question is what is that document? Do i need to provide information/evidence / police check etc again for the 801??


thanks a lot


----------



## Melody

kay0614 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I looked at the forum that people said usually they received mail from IMMI two month ago for their PR.
> 
> my question is what is that document? Do i need to provide information/evidence / police check etc again for the 801??
> 
> thanks a lot


Yeah you do. Its kinda the same documents for 820. But for the 801, the evidence is ranging since the grant of the 820 up until now (when you apply for your 801).

I found this from DIBP website : http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/info-permanent-partner-visa.pdf


----------



## MrsMuffin

We received an e-mail that our eligibility date was coming up and send in more information. We thought we'd be scrambling around for all of the information to send in but we're prepared so it's a bit easier than the last one. One of the first things we did was the AFP police clearance because we could fill it out online. Then we contacted our friend and family member who did our stat decs last time and told them we needed it again. It's given them plenty of time and notice to do it. The request for more information comes like two months before your eligibility date but you can get it like a week late like we did. (Your eligibility date is your visa lodgement date two years later.)


----------



## Melody

*double post


----------



## Becky26

Melody said:


> Yeah you do. Its kinda the same documents for 820. But for the 801, the evidence is ranging since the grant of the 820 up until now (when you apply for your 801).
> 
> I found this from DIBP website : http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/info-permanent-partner-visa.pdf


Hey Melody,

Hope you're doing well 
I know I still have a while before I'm eligible for subclass 100 but I've learnt to be prepared well before things need to be done. Leant it after our first onshore partner visa was rejected in March 2013 

Besides the subclass of the partner permanent visa, is there any difference between the subclass 801 and subclass 100?
Also do we provide all the ID documents for my husband (who is my sponsor) like we did when we applied for the subclass 309? Or only the applicant's ID documents are required? Is there any difference in processing time frames between the online and paper applications?

I look forward to your reply. Thanks so much for your time and advice 
Have a lovely day!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Melody

Becky26 said:


> Hey Melody,
> 
> Hope you're doing well
> I know I still have a while before I'm eligible for subclass 100 but I've learnt to be prepared well before things need to be done. Leant it after our first onshore partner visa was rejected in March 2013
> 
> Besides the subclass of the partner permanent visa, is there any difference between the subclass 801 and subclass 100?
> Also do we provide all the ID documents for my husband (who is my sponsor) like we did when we applied for the subclass 309? Or only the applicant's ID documents are required? Is there any difference in processing time frames between the online and paper applications?
> 
> I look forward to your reply. Thanks so much for your time and advice
> Have a lovely day!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


The difference I know is probably the 801 is being onshore, while 100 is offshore and you need to be offshore for it to be granted. Moderator might need to correct me on this though!

Yes I provided my husband's passport and birth certificate (I applied online, so I only provided scanned copy - colored and wasn't certified). Of course the sponsor will need to sign the statdec in front of a qualified witness.

My 801 was granted in approximately a month (online). Before I decided to lodge it online, I read the paper application takes at least 3,5 months! So yeah I went with the online 

Make sure you start making and using a joint bank account, utility bills, everything that shows you guys living together (I didnt have any of those and I dont think it looked too good haha!). I actually forgot that I needed to collect "evidence" for my 801,, I just went with what I had, so make sure you stash those "evidences" for your 801!

Hope this helps


----------



## daveenajohns

As per Immi website the only difference between 801 and 100 is the processing center which would be Brisbane in Beckys case (subclass 100) and Melbourne for me (801 ).
According to my understanding, you still need to provide Id docs for applicant and sponsor along with AFP check for applicant and any other country where they have lived for 12 mnths after the grant of 820/309 and most importantly all other supporting evidences to support 4 categories such as Social aspects, joint financial commitments and so on. I believe online is faster than paper based.
You can aceess above information in Immi permanent partner calculator.
hope this helps.
Regards,
Daveena


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Melody said:


> The difference I know is probably the 801 is being onshore, while 100 is offshore and you need to be offshore for it to be granted. Moderator might need to correct me on this though!
> 
> Yes I provided my husband's passport and birth certificate (I applied online, so I only provided scanned copy - colored and wasn't certified). Of course the sponsor will need to sign the statdec in front of a qualified witness.
> 
> My 801 was granted in approximately a month (online). Before I decided to lodge it online, I read the paper application takes at least 3,5 months! So yeah I went with the online
> 
> Make sure you start making and using a joint bank account, utility bills, everything that shows you guys living together (I didnt have any of those and I dont think it looked too good haha!). I actually forgot that I needed to collect "evidence" for my 801,, I just went with what I had, so make sure you stash those "evidences" for your 801!
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank you so much for your help Melody  It really helps.
I'm sure I'll be back here with more questions as I'm also confused as to whether or not we should hire a lawyer to assist us with the subclass 100 visa application file.

Yes! We have been using our joint bank account since we open it in December 2012. Because I wasn't in Australia for about 18 months and had also lost my card- silly me , my husband was continuously using our joint account for his incoming salary and all the other expenses while I was away. 
Since I've been back, we have only been using the joint account for groceries, rent, fuel, car repairs, trips to the doctors- we go to the same clinic, etc are all on there. As the time goes, we will definitely be moving to an apartment (I've started looking) and we will then be paying for the utilities as well.

Planning some short weekend trips as well  Been really stressed out for the past few years with my visa processing so just want to enjoy life with husband and work. Also planning to visit my husband's family in Melbourne sometime early next year  I've never been to Melbourne so I'm very excited 

From what you're telling me, I think I'm going to go with the online application as well. I'm gonna try and do my best and the rest is all in the hands of the Almighty 

Thanks again for your advice  I appreciate your reply.
Have a lovely day!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

daveenajohns said:


> As per Immi website the only difference between 801 and 100 is the processing center which would be Brisbane in Beckys case (subclass 100) and Melbourne for me (801 ).
> According to my understanding, you still need to provide Id docs for applicant and sponsor along with AFP check for applicant and any other country where they have lived for 12 mnths after the grant of 820/309 and most importantly all other supporting evidences to support 4 categories such as Social aspects, joint financial commitments and so on. I believe online is faster than paper based.
> You can aceess above information in Immi permanent partner calculator.
> hope this helps.
> Regards,
> Daveena


Hey daveenajohns,

Thank you so much for your reply Thanks for clearing my doubts. The difference in subclass is just to differentiate between the offshore and onshore partner permanent visa applications, I understand. Too easy, we are in Brisbane as well  not that that's going to have any effect on the processing lol 
Just wanted to be 100% sure, whether or not there was any difference in the kind of documentation that will be required at the time of re-assessment of the application 

I'll definitely be applying online now that you all are suggesting the online application process is faster than the paper one. 
Because I submitted a paper application for the subclass 309, using the ImmiAccount for the first time will interesting. I've read people have been facing issues with uploading documents and some other issues as well. So I'll be making sure to read all the threads related to online applications 

Thanks once again for your time 
Take Care!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## frankiefrankies

Hi everyone! Just an update that my permanent 801 visa has been GRANTED TODAY! 

I was complaining to my partner at mid day that I couldn't believe another week had gone by and I still didn't have any news, then 3 minutes later I get this email and there it was! My grant letter! 3 months and 11 days exactly. Thank you to the people who helped me with info when I lodged my 820 two years ago (most are gone now lol). Also thanks for the support in this forum! Good luck to everyone who is waiting their turn. 

I never had any interviews, or phone calls from immigration for either the 820 or 801. I feel very lucky it has all gone very smoothly. Such a weight lifted I feel. Now to apply for citizenship next year! 

Lodged 820 visa: 27/07/2012
820 granted: 21/08/2012
Received my info request letter via post and email for 801: 26/05/2014
801 eligibility date: 27/07/2014
801 application submitted via POST: 13/06/2014
801 GRANTED 07/11/2014


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi FrankieFrankies - It's great to hear such wonderful news. So happy for you both that everything went smoothly. It still takes a long time, but the wait is over for you both. We're looking forward to citizenship too. Relax and celebrate now... best wishes for a long, happy and successful life together in the land of Oz. 



frankiefrankies said:


> Hi everyone! Just an update that my permanent 801 visa has been GRANTED TODAY!
> 
> I was complaining to my partner at mid day that I couldn't believe another week had gone by and I still didn't have any news, then 3 minutes later I get this email and there it was! My grant letter! 3 months and 11 days exactly. Thank you to the people who helped me with info when I lodged my 820 two years ago (most are gone now lol). Also thanks for the support in this forum! Good luck to everyone who is waiting their turn.
> 
> I never had any interviews, or phone calls from immigration for either the 820 or 801. I feel very lucky it has all gone very smoothly. Such a weight lifted I feel. Now to apply for citizenship next year!
> 
> Lodged 820 visa: 27/07/2012
> 820 granted: 21/08/2012
> Received my info request letter via post and email for 801: 26/05/2014
> 801 eligibility date: 27/07/2014
> 801 application submitted via POST: 13/06/2014
> 801 GRANTED 07/11/2014


----------



## daveenajohns

Congrats frankiefrankies


----------



## Melody

frankiefrankies said:


> Hi everyone! Just an update that my permanent 801 visa has been GRANTED TODAY!
> 
> I was complaining to my partner at mid day that I couldn't believe another week had gone by and I still didn't have any news, then 3 minutes later I get this email and there it was! My grant letter! 3 months and 11 days exactly. Thank you to the people who helped me with info when I lodged my 820 two years ago (most are gone now lol). Also thanks for the support in this forum! Good luck to everyone who is waiting their turn.
> 
> I never had any interviews, or phone calls from immigration for either the 820 or 801. I feel very lucky it has all gone very smoothly. Such a weight lifted I feel. Now to apply for citizenship next year!
> 
> Lodged 820 visa: 27/07/2012
> 820 granted: 21/08/2012
> Received my info request letter via post and email for 801: 26/05/2014
> 801 eligibility date: 27/07/2014
> 801 application submitted via POST: 13/06/2014
> 801 GRANTED 07/11/2014


Grats!!

Yeah we should make a thread called Citizen Waiting Group of something haha. My citizen thingy is due next year as well !


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



frankiefrankies said:


> Hi everyone! Just an update that my permanent 801 visa has been GRANTED TODAY!
> 
> I was complaining to my partner at mid day that I couldn't believe another week had gone by and I still didn't have any news, then 3 minutes later I get this email and there it was! My grant letter! 3 months and 11 days exactly. Thank you to the people who helped me with info when I lodged my 820 two years ago (most are gone now lol). Also thanks for the support in this forum! Good luck to everyone who is waiting their turn.
> 
> I never had any interviews, or phone calls from immigration for either the 820 or 801. I feel very lucky it has all gone very smoothly. Such a weight lifted I feel. Now to apply for citizenship next year!
> 
> Lodged 820 visa: 27/07/2012
> 820 granted: 21/08/2012
> Received my info request letter via post and email for 801: 26/05/2014
> 801 eligibility date: 27/07/2014
> 801 application submitted via POST: 13/06/2014
> 801 GRANTED 07/11/2014


*Wooohooo!!! Congratulations frankie!!! 
Have a great and happy life with your partner in Australia 
Thanks for sharing the good news with us 
Have a great weekend!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## KelBells

*Hi There*

Hi There Everyone!

Thank goodness for this group! It's nice to know there are others going through the same waiting blues.

Here's my timeline:

Applied for 820: 17/09/2012
Granted 820 19/09/2012 (two days! what!)
Eligibility date for 801: 17/09/2014
Applied for 801: 17/09/2014
Date Visa Granted: Still waiting 

It seems that the grant dates range from 1-5 months! It's so random. I got 820 in lightning speed so I didn't expect to be as lucky this time. And I haven't heard a peep from Immi for almost 2 months. But I attached the documents as soon as I could. I feel like If I call them they'll just get annoyed and robot voice a "the processing date is 6-8 months. Goodbye." Hmm. But congrats frankie! I'd be happy with 3 months for sure. I just wish they'd send more updates.I just worry my application has been lost in the abyss since I haven't heard anything. Did anyone get any word from them after they attached documents? Or did any call them and get any useful, non annoyed info?

Anyhoo hello everyone!  I hope all of our visas get granted swiftly! I can't wait for all this paperwork is over with. Well, till citizenship anyway 

Best,

Kelly


----------



## frankiefrankies

Thank you Dinkum, Daveenajohns, Melody, and Becky26.
Melody, there should be a group thread for people applying for Citizenship! You should start it! Lol (No seriously, you should )


----------



## Ben88

Mish said:


> Try ringing the main switch number on Monday morning and see if you can get some answers from them.


Hi Everyone,

I did call Imm department today ( 131 881) to ask about my process. The front line officer double check my timeline. I have been waited over 10 months since my eligible date and had been called by CO 6 weeks ago.

He said he could not help anything at the moment as the CO has not made any decision yet. And he suggested me email to [email protected] and it could help to fast express finalise my case. I did the email.

Does anyone here in the same situation ? and how long it take to response my email ?

Many thanks


----------



## Nelly87

Hi guys  

So my time to apply for 801 is slowly approaching (January) - I was just wondering if anyone could give some clarification in regards to this process.

I swear I have researched but I keep second guessing whether I understand what I am reading or not.

(1) Is the 801 application as extensive as the 820 was (ours was 430 pages)?
(2) How much does the actual 801 application cost? I just can't figure it out and we need to keep it into account for our finances. 

I have literally been saving every grocery receipt for the past 2 years and I am not sure if that was even necessary now. It seems most information online is focused on 820 (presumably it's a bit tougher to get?). All I can gather is that the 801 requires only evidence from the past 2 years and it requires proof that we are still together - but to what extent?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I know I'm asking people to think for me, but again I swear I have tried looking it up and maybe my brain is just tired from a very long, tough year. Thank you for your time x


----------



## Mish

Hi Nelly

I hope your partner has recovered nicely .

The 801 is alot simpler than the 820 but saying that DIBP are starting to get a bit harder on it due to fraud and people leaving their partners after they get PR. So saying that I would provide more than just the minimum.

Things you can provide is a lease or mortgage. If a mortgage it may be in your partners name so you may not be able to provide this.

Joint bank statement, joint bills like electricity, phone, foxtel etc.

Photos, trips, any social things you do like movies.

Your partner will do a statement saying you are together still and you will need 2 x 888 statements too.

I hope that helps you


----------



## Nelly87

Hi Mish!

His recovery is going well, thank you 

So basically we will be doing the same thing - which is cool with me, because I know how to do it  our issue has always been that we live with his parents, so we do not have rent or mortgage or bills in our names. But last time they looked past that, so we will just have to make them look past it again 

Is the price the same thing again, too?


----------



## Dinkum

*801 - $0.00*

Hi Nelly

There is no extra DIBP fee for the 801. You paid it in full when you first applied for PR via the 820/801.

Cheers 



Nelly87 said:


> Hi Mish!
> 
> His recovery is going well, thank you
> 
> So basically we will be doing the same thing - which is cool with me, because I know how to do it  our issue has always been that we live with his parents, so we do not have rent or mortgage or bills in our names. But last time they looked past that, so we will just have to make them look past it again
> 
> Is the price the same thing again, too?


----------



## Mish

Hi Nelly

No fee it was paid at 820.

Do you have joint account? What about a car, car insurance or mobile phone bill?


----------



## Nelly87

Mish said:


> Hi Nelly
> 
> No fee it was paid at 820.
> 
> Do you have joint account? What about a car, car insurance or mobile phone bill?


Awesome thank you 

We have a very active joint bank account  we have cellphones both in my name, but sadly the car can only be in one name. We have health insurances at the same insurer (although we are not allowed to combine policies if I do not have full medicare), we get mail at the same address, we still have our pets registered in both our names.

Mostly we will be focusing on the receipts of the trips we made, though, as well as hopefully declarations from his doctor's that I was by his side in the hospital every day.

Ugh not this again


----------



## Mish

What about car insurance either in both names or you listed as an additional driver. 

That is interesting about the joint health insurance because I have been looking into joint health insurance for my husband and I. I wonder if it is all health providers that won't allow it or just come.

What about flybuys etc?

Just think on the brightside. The days of evidence collecting are almost over.

You should see all the movie tickets I have collected for our 801 in 18 months time. It is insane especially since we go to the movies every week.


----------



## Nelly87

Hahaha awesome, movie dates are good ^_^

Same with Flybuys - one name, at least for as far as I know. 

We don't have car insurance (I drive cheap cars  from the auction) - we did have gym memberships together last year which might be helpful.

I'll be doing stat decs from my inlaws, as well as pictures from my parents visiting and spending time with his parents. Hopefully that counts, too!


----------



## Ben88

*Help!!!*

Please, help !!!!!!!!!!!!

QUOTE=Ben88;661690]Hi Everyone,

I did call Imm department today ( 131 881) to ask about my process. The front line officer double check my timeline. I have been waited over 10 months since my eligible date and had been called by CO 6 weeks ago.

He said he could not help anything at the moment as the CO has not made any decision yet. And he suggested me email to [email protected] and it could help to fast express finalise my case. I did the email.

Does anyone here in the same situation ? and how long it take to response my email ?

Many thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## OliviaNg

Hi There Everyone,

I am so happy to have found this forum. I literally check my VEVO everyday .

Here's my timeline:

Eligibility date for 801: 28/8/2014
Applied for 801: 27/7/2014
Date Visa Granted: Still waiting


----------



## Ben88

OliviaNg said:


> Hi There Everyone,
> 
> I am so happy to have found this forum. I literally check my VEVO everyday .
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Eligibility date for 801: 28/8/2014
> Applied for 801: 27/7/2014
> Date Visa Granted: Still waiting


welcome to this group ....


----------



## Becky26

OliviaNg said:


> Hi There Everyone,
> 
> I am so happy to have found this forum. I literally check my VEVO everyday .
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Eligibility date for 801: 28/8/2014
> Applied for 801: 27/7/2014
> Date Visa Granted: Still waiting


Good Luck Olivia  Hope the good news comes soon!


----------



## OliviaNg

Hi There Everyone,

Just dropped by for a quick update. I have been granted visa 801 today (Eligibility date for 801: 28/8/2014) Hooray. For those who are waiting for 801, your time will come. I've been a part-time student since the fee is as high as international students, now I could go for full-time and follow my dream in this lovely country. 

I wish you all the best


----------



## Dinkum

*Congrats & good luck!*

WOW... Congratulations on your wonderful news Olivia. Your sharing gives us hope and encouragement. May all your dreams come true, your studies be successful, and your lives together in Oz be long, happy and fulfilling. 



OliviaNg said:


> Hi There Everyone,
> 
> Just dropped by for a quick update. I have been granted visa 801 today (Eligibility date for 801: 28/8/2014) Hooray. For those who are waiting for 801, your time will come. I've been a part-time student since the fee is as high as international students, now I could go for full-time and follow my dream in this lovely country.
> 
> I wish you all the best


----------



## portia

*State?*



xeelah said:


> I would just like to share my timeline for my 801. I've submitted mine online.
> 
> 820 Date of Approval: July 7, 2012
> Date of Eligibility: May 30,2014
> Date of Application: May 1, 2014
> 801 Date of Approval: June 20, 2014
> 
> Good luck for everyone who are still waiting to hear from DIAC..


Congratulations on your news  can you tell us what state you applied in? Im wondering is the waiting time different in each state,


----------



## enairo

*801Granted*

Hi there,

I have not been posting much on this forum at all but just wanted to share with you that I have been granted my 801 visa yesterday.

Please see my timeline below if this helps:

801 eligibility date: 23/08/14
Papers submitted online on: 19/08/14
Contact from CO requesting to send Statutory Dec. from sponsor again: 13/11/14
801 Granted: 20/11/14

Just under 3 months!!!

Thank you for sharing your stories, it's has been really helpful to put together my application and go through this lengthy process 

Good luck to all of you still waiting.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congrats & good luck!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news and your timeline. It is a great help to all of us waiting here. Best wishes to you both for a long. happy and successful life together in Oz. 



enairo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have not been posting much on this forum at all but just wanted to share with you that I have been granted my 801 visa yesterday.
> 
> Please see my timeline below if this helps:
> 
> 801 eligibility date: 23/08/14
> Papers submitted online on: 19/08/14
> Contact from CO requesting to send Statutory Dec. from sponsor again: 13/11/14
> 801 Granted: 20/11/14
> 
> Just under 3 months!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your stories, it's has been really helpful to put together my application and go through this lengthy process
> 
> Good luck to all of you still waiting.


----------



## fragile_love

Hi everyone, I am a newbie to the site and I am currently waiting for my 801 visa 

820/801 Application date: 23.11.12
820 Grant date : 23.02.14 (!!!)
801 eligibility date: 23.11.14
Papers submitted via post on: 25.09.14
Reply from DIAC that documents received 02.10.14

And the waiting game continues.......

Is anyone in the same boat as me ?


----------



## Ben88

*Help!!!!*



ramansingh said:


> after a long long long wait of 3 years I have got my PR. Called weeks back to immi they said it could be another 1 month as they are really busy, I was really stressed out but next before going to my work I checked my vevo it wasn't working I thought it may be cause of some problem but after like 5 mins my agent called me that I have been granted a visa  thanks everyone and best of luck .


Hi Ramansingh,

I just want to know that how long you had to wait since you made the phone called? As I have called them 2 weeks ago and the front line officer said I should email to processing department. And then I already emailed them, but already 2 weeks , I haven't heard anything from them.

I just want to know how long did you wait and did they required any more information ?

Many thanks


----------



## svantwes

I've also been waiting on a response to 801 application for 6 months now. Is this normal? I haven't heard ANYTHING, only that my application is valid and they've taken my money. When did you hear from a CO?


----------



## Mish

svantwes said:


> I've also been waiting on a response to 801 application for 6 months now. Is this normal? I haven't heard ANYTHING, only that my application is valid and they've taken my money. When did you hear from a CO?


You shouldn't have paid for a 801 from 820 unless it was a straight 801 (you have been together 3 years or 2 years with a child at time of lodging). If straight to 801 (no 820) then it is normal not have heard anything yet.


----------



## svantwes

Yep I applied direct to 801, been in defacto relationship 6 years, 3 of those in Oz.


----------



## Mish

svantwes said:


> Yep I applied direct to 801, been in defacto relationship 6 years, 3 of those in Oz.


In that case don't worry about not being contacted. Some get contacted around the 9 to 12 month mark and some later than that. They will contact you when they need something or a decision has been made.


----------



## raissa

Not sure if that's the right place to ask so please, feel free to delete if it's not!

I'm applying onshore for my Partner Visa, I've been with my partner for almost 5 years, most lived in Brazil (where I'm from) we have a 3-tear-old boy together.
Am I going to a 801 visa or 820 first? In my situation, it says I could get my PR straight away without having to go to my TP, is that correct?
Any one with a similar case that can give me some advise or estimated time?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hey raissa - Yes, that's correct. You'll get the 801 right away. If you're applying onshore (sounds like you are since you're talking about the 820 and the 801), you're looking at a 12 to 15 month wait. It won't matter TOO much, though - when you apply for the 820/801 you'll get a Bridging Visa A that will kick in as soon as whatever visa you're on now expires on its own. Then you'll have full work rights, study rights and be able to apply for a BVB for full travel rights should you need to leave the country temporarily during processing. Also, as soon as you get the acknowledgment of your 820/801 application, you're eligible for Medicare (and that will happen as soon as you hit the submit button on your application if you apply online).  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## KelBells

*Vevo?*

I have a question for everyone. It seems a lot of people check their status through VEVO instead of the ImmiAccount. Is there a reason for this?

Is it because the grant shows up faster on VEVO and then shows up on Immi a few days later? I'm a bit confused. How long after seeing it on VEVO did you get the grand notification emails and Immi status update?

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep - VEVO changes before you get the grant letter or anything changes in ImmiAccount, typically. Usually only by hours, but people like to know ASAP obviously.


----------



## KelBells

CollegeGirl said:


> Yep - VEVO changes before you get the grant letter or anything changes in ImmiAccount, typically. Usually only by hours, but people like to know ASAP obviously.


Hi CollegeGirl,

Ah I see! Thanks so much for explaining it!


----------



## raissa

I received my letter of acknowledgement letter WITH my Health Check require, is that normal? I've read a few topics and seems like most people receive the acknowledgement and then the requests.
Also, on the email it has someone's name, the position number and 'Decision Support Officer'. So it looks like:
Name: ******** ********
Position Number: **********
Decision Support Officer.

Is that my CO?

Sorry about all silly questions!


----------



## fragile_love

Just wonder anyone had any 801 grant news recently? Can you post your timeline as well ? thanks  

Does anyone know how long will DIBP be closed for Christmas/New year? Does that mean the application processing will be pushed even further behind?


----------



## Mish

raissa said:


> I received my letter of acknowledgement letter WITH my Health Check require, is that normal? I've read a few topics and seems like most people receive the acknowledgement and then the requests.
> Also, on the email it has someone's name, the position number and 'Decision Support Officer'. So it looks like:
> Name: ******** ********
> Position Number: **********
> Decision Support Officer.
> 
> Is that my CO?
> 
> Sorry about all silly questions!


Sounds like you have applied for 820/801 and not that you have 820 and awaiting 801. If that is the case your question is better off in 820 waiting room since everyone here has already got their 820.

Did you apply paper or online? I have heard of some people getting request for medicals with the acknowledgement.


----------



## Mish

fragile_love said:


> Does anyone know how long will DIBP be closed for Christmas/New year? Does that mean the application processing will be pushed even further behind?


Just the public holidays and maybe a public service public holiday but they may do half work that day and half have the other day off but this would be for staff who deal directly with the public ie. Call centre and counter staff.

Don't be surprised if case officers take leave between xmas and new year and maybe even abit longer.


----------



## raissa

Mish said:


> Sounds like you have applied for 820/801 and not that you have 820 and awaiting 801. If that is the case your question is better off in 820 waiting room since everyone here has already got their 820.
> 
> Did you apply paper or online? I have heard of some people getting request for medicals with the acknowledgement.


Thank you Mish, I will do that!

I applied paper.


----------



## Ben88

*Help!!!*

I have been contacted by CO last 3 months and I haven't seem anything from my CO last 3 months.

Last 2 weeks, I made a call to Imm department and the front line officer suggested me email to [email protected] as I just want to know that did I miss any documents ? or my CO needs anything from us. 
But we still have not hear anything from them.

I have waited for 801 for 11 months and I check VEVO everyday. I am really sure that everyone here having same feeling with me when CO contacted us.

Does anyone hear have the same problem ? or well know about this situation , please give advice and any stronger contact number or email address that I should contact .

Many thanks


----------



## Mish

Did you quote your application number when you emailed them?

Either way try emailing them again.

Sorry I can't remember, do you have your 820?


----------



## Ben88

*Help!!!*



Mish said:


> Did you quote your application number when you emailed them?
> 
> Either way try emailing them again.
> 
> Sorry I can't remember, do you have your 820?


Hi Mish ,

I have my 820 visa last year. and I did quoted my application ID , number and also the date we applied.


----------



## Fairytale

Ben88 said:


> Hi Mish ,
> 
> I have my 820 visa last year. and I did quoted my application ID , number and also the date we applied.


What year did you apply for the 820/801?


----------



## Mish

Ben88 said:


> Hi Mish ,
> 
> I have my 820 visa last year. and I did quoted my application ID , number and also the date we applied.


Try emailing them again. 11 months after eligibility date is a long time and unusual.

Have you checked VEVO?


----------



## Ben88

*Help!!!*



Fairytale said:


> What year did you apply for the 820/801?


I applied 820/801 in Dec 2011. and April 2013 , I got 820.

And now I already waited for 11 months for 801. .... I dont know what happening...


----------



## Ben88

*Help!!!*



Mish said:


> Try emailing them again. 11 months after eligibility date is a long time and unusual.
> 
> Have you checked VEVO?


Yeah, Mish. We checked VEVO everyday.


----------



## ccpro

Ben88 said:


> I applied 820/801 in Dec 2011. and April 2013 , I got 820.
> 
> And now I already waited for 11 months for 801. .... I dont know what happening...


I have never seen the wait for 801 is that long. My eligible date for 801 was Aug 2013 which was only four months earlier that you. I got my 801 two months after. Now I am only waiting for my citizenship ceremony. All the best and good luck! hope yours will come very soon!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yeah, that is an INSANE amount of time for the 801. As Mish said, I'd email again. Typically people wait 3-6 months for their 801. That's really unacceptable.


----------



## raissa

So... I went to do my medical exam and it showed my visa as 801 - Permanent - (subclass BS). I've been with my partner for 4 years and we have a child... Now, I'm not sure in which thread I should comment, here or the temporary one, considering that I'm skipping the Temporary one?
Also, does anyone know if the airing time is equivalent to the permanent or the temporary in my case?

Might need some Moderator help...


----------



## Mish

raissa said:


> So... I went to do my medical exam and it showed my visa as 801 - Permanent - (subclass BS). I've been with my partner for 4 years and we have a child... Now, I'm not sure in which thread I should comment, here or the temporary one, considering that I'm skipping the Temporary one?
> Also, does anyone know if the airing time is equivalent to the permanent or the temporary in my case?
> 
> Might need some Moderator help...


Everyone has 801 or 100 for the medicals because they eventually get PR.

You will get more help in 820 because that thread is for people who are still waiting. This one everyone already has their 820 so the waiting times and process is different.

Straight to 801 will be the processing time of 820 not the 820 to 801 processing time.


----------



## Ben88

*Help!!!*



CollegeGirl said:


> Yeah, that is an INSANE amount of time for the 801. As Mish said, I'd email again. Typically people wait 3-6 months for their 801. That's really unacceptable.


Thank everyone for giving me advices..

I would email them tomorrow , Monday.

I will take another 2 weeks wait for reply email . As they still haven't replied my last email. It was just an automatic reply email and it said as large volume of application......

And I just want to know anyone here in the same situation with me ?


----------



## Fairytale

raissa said:


> So... I went to do my medical exam and it showed my visa as 801 - Permanent - (subclass BS). I've been with my partner for 4 years and we have a child... Now, I'm not sure in which thread I should comment, here or the temporary one, considering that I'm skipping the Temporary one?
> Also, does anyone know if the airing time is equivalent to the permanent or the temporary in my case?
> 
> Might need some Moderator help...


You will still apply for the 820, and they will decide whether to give you a 820 or straight to the 801. So I think the 820 thread it is


----------



## daveenajohns

Deleted bcoz of personal reasons


----------



## Mish

We aren't at 801 stage but what I would do is write stuff about what you do. I imagine there is alot of room to write stuff. I would just write that you go the movies and you do this and that with friends.

I remember we had one couple that prefer to stay at home with each other so I imagine that they will take that kind of stuff into account. 

Also they will be able to see how often you go to the movies by the movie tickets and/or cinibuzz log that you provide as evidence. 

Just remember that all evidence builds the picture there isn't one piece of evidence that makes the application.


----------



## daveenajohns

Deleted bcoz of personal reasons


----------



## Mish

As long as you provide strong evidence then all will be fine.

With onshore DIBP realise that not everyone in Australia is social and goes out all the time unlike offshore where there are some countries that are very social and they expect you to be going out all the time.

I think also it can be common in Australia for in-law's not to like each other so DIBP will expect that it can happen to.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ben88 said:


> Thank everyone for giving me advices..
> 
> I would email them tomorrow , Monday.
> 
> I will take another 2 weeks wait for reply email . As they still haven't replied my last email. It was just an automatic reply email and it said as large volume of application......
> 
> And I just want to know anyone here in the same situation with me ?


There's not anyone in the same situation as you, unfortunately. The longest I think I've seen someone on these boards wait for the 801 (after the 820) is about six months.


----------



## Ben88

*Help!!!*



ramansingh said:


> after a long long long wait of 3 years I have got my PR. Called weeks back to immi they said it could be another 1 month as they are really busy, I was really stressed out but next before going to my work I checked my vevo it wasn't working I thought it may be cause of some problem but after like 5 mins my agent called me that I have been granted a visa  thanks everyone and best of luck .


I think Ramansingh had the same situation as me before but I do not know how to contact him/her to ask.


----------



## Mish

Ben88 said:


> I think Ramansingh had the same situation as me before but I do not know how to contact him/her to ask.


Send them a PM.


----------



## Ben88

*Help!!!*



Mish said:


> Send them a PM.


Thanks Mish, I sent him/her a PM


----------



## CollegeGirl

No, that person's situation was not the same as you. They applied for an 820, and that was not granted for 3 years. Because it took them so long to grant it, Immi immediate gave him/her permanent residency (801). This is not the same thing as your case, where there is a different (second stage) process.


----------



## Ben88

*Help!!!*



CollegeGirl said:


> No, that person's situation was not the same as you. They applied for an 820, and that was not granted for 3 years. Because it took them so long to grant it, Immi immediate gave him/her permanent residency (801). This is not the same thing as your case, where there is a different (second stage) process.


Thanks CollegeGirl,

I have sent another email to processing department . Hopefully they get back to us in this week.

On another hand, we are trying to find any contacts or any form to get straight to my CO desk.

Many thanks for your advices..


----------



## fragile_love

hey this might have been asked before but just wonder if anyone know if I send some documents to DIBP with an acknowledgement letter, how long does it take for the acknowledgement letter to come back to me?


----------



## KelBells

*"In Progress" Status*

I just has a mini sketch out this morning when I was checking Immi. It's probably a really stupid question but I thought I'd ask.

I've submitted my application, and attached all my info to my 801 application on the 17th of September. My Visa status says "in progress". Now does that mean it's in progress on THEIR side, as in they're processing it, or does that mean "in progress" on my side, as in I need to push another button before they see my application?

Sometimes I hate the English language. Probably me just being paranoid though. But I might actually cry if I was waiting almost 3 months as I have on a non submitted application.

Before I had this sketch out I thought that the visa status went from 1) Submitted 2) In Progress 3) Finalized. Is this correct?

Sorry for such a silly question. I couldn't find anything on the immi website so I thought I'd ask.

Thanks!


----------



## KelBells

Also, I read somewhere that you can see if someone has looked at your application by the "last updated" date? Is that true?

Thanks again!


----------



## notformetoo

hi all, not sure if this is the place to post this... 
but i am asking on behalf of my girlfriend. Her "partner residence class BS visa" is rejected by the MRT tribunal. Her case is genuine.. but the tribunal finalised that her sponsor and her is a fake marriage.. 
it was because her sponsor went overseas for 10 mths and they got into an argument, lost contact.. she moved out.. and also when the sponsor was coming back thru the customs, he wrote his natural son as the next of kin.. and not her, but that was because my gf english was not good.. and their bank accounts were joint initially but became independent cos they were fighting.. , blar blar blar... anyway the tribunal affirms the decision not to grant her the Partner PR... 

so what next? she really have to go? i don't really want her to go.. she is my best friend here.. she also have a son age 14 yrs currently studying, from previous marriage, here in sydney... If she go, her son have to go too? 

can she appeal? any chances? any methods that can help her extend her stay here legally? any good lawyers to recommend? was because her sponsor went overseas for 10 mths and they got into an argument, lost contact.. she moved out.. and also when the sponsor was coming back thru the customs, he wrote his natural son as the next of kin.. and not her, but that was because my gf english was not good.. and their bank accounts were joint initially but became independent cos they were fighting.. , blar blar blar... anyway the tribunal affirms the decision not to grant her the Partner PR... 

so what next? she really have to go? i don't really want her to go.. she is my best friend here.. she also have a son age 14 yrs from previous marriage here in sydney... If she go, her son have to go too? 

can she appeal? any chances? any methods that can help her extend her stay here legally? any good lawyers to recommend? 

i thank u all in advance...


----------



## CollegeGirl

KelBells said:


> I just has a mini sketch out this morning when I was checking Immi. It's probably a really stupid question but I thought I'd ask.
> 
> I've submitted my application, and attached all my info to my 801 application on the 17th of September. My Visa status says "in progress". Now does that mean it's in progress on THEIR side, as in they're processing it, or does that mean "in progress" on my side, as in I need to push another button before they see my application?
> 
> Sometimes I hate the English language. Probably me just being paranoid though. But I might actually cry if I was waiting almost 3 months as I have on a non submitted application.
> 
> Before I had this sketch out I thought that the visa status went from 1) Submitted 2) In Progress 3) Finalized. Is this correct?
> 
> Sorry for such a silly question. I couldn't find anything on the immi website so I thought I'd ask.
> 
> Thanks!


It means it's in progress on their side. There's some guessing that "In Progress" at least means someone has glanced at it to make sure it's a valid application, but it's not definite. No way of telling how long it will take now - most second-stage 801s are taking 3-4 months right now, I believe.


----------



## jsr

Hello,
I have read the partner visa booklet, but what actually happens after the temporary partner visa is granted ( both onshore and off shore)? Do you need tho submit more documentation or is it places there to prove that the relationship I'd genuine and on going?
Thanks


----------



## Mish

jsr said:


> Hello,
> I have read the partner visa booklet, but what actually happens after the temporary partner visa is granted ( both onshore and off shore)? Do you need tho submit more documentation or is it places there to prove that the relationship I'd genuine and on going?
> Thanks


Usually you get a letter from DIBP about 2 months or so before your eligibility date inviting you to apply for the 801/100. You will need to provide proof that the relationship is still ongoing and genuine by evidence of joint bills & accounts etc. Also provide 2 x 888 and statement about the relationship.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Two years after you apply for your 820 or 309, you will be reassessed for the 801 or 100 (permanent) visa. Yes, you will need to provide additional evidence that your relationship has continued to be genuine and ongoing since your application for your temporary visa. You will need to provide things like evidence of joint finances, mail going to the same address, etc. again to prove you're still living together and sharing finances, as well as provide new Forms 888 from witnesses attesting that you are still together and your relationship is still ongoing. Just ask if you have more questions.


----------



## fragile_love

Hey Kelbells any new for you yet? How far away are you from your eligibility date now? all the best 



KelBells said:


> I just has a mini sketch out this morning when I was checking Immi. It's probably a really stupid question but I thought I'd ask.
> 
> I've submitted my application, and attached all my info to my 801 application on the 17th of September. My Visa status says "in progress". Now does that mean it's in progress on THEIR side, as in they're processing it, or does that mean "in progress" on my side, as in I need to push another button before they see my application?
> 
> Sometimes I hate the English language. Probably me just being paranoid though. But I might actually cry if I was waiting almost 3 months as I have on a non submitted application.
> 
> Before I had this sketch out I thought that the visa status went from 1) Submitted 2) In Progress 3) Finalized. Is this correct?
> 
> Sorry for such a silly question. I couldn't find anything on the immi website so I thought I'd ask.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Becky26

CollegeGirl said:


> Two years after you apply for your 820 or 309, you will be reassessed for the 801 or 100 (permanent) visa. Yes, you will need to provide additional evidence that your relationship has continued to be genuine and ongoing since your application for your temporary visa. You will need to provide things like evidence of joint finances, mail going to the same address, etc. again to prove you're still living together and sharing finances, as well as provide new Forms 888 from witnesses attesting that you are still together and your relationship is still ongoing. Just ask if you have more questions.


Getting a letter from DIBP has already started to freak me out. We waited for over 16 months for our 309 to get approved and in about 5 months time, we'll have to get our second file ready and the miserable waiting saga continues.... *sigh*
Hope the paperwork for 100 is a not as painful as the 309


----------



## CollegeGirl

Nah, not quite as bad. Much of the same stuff, but you've no doubt been hanging onto all your evidence this time and won't have issues.


----------



## jsr

Thank you all of you for your reply and the abundance of information you have. It is always a little reassuring to be able to get advice from thosewho have or a already going through the same experience.


----------



## Mimose

Hi I've just submitted my 801 documents a few days ago, hopefully it's finalised soon!


----------



## Helga

Hi all, I applied 22 March 2012 for a partner visa (we are a defacto same sex couple) and my 820 visa was approved very easily.
After almost 2 years (Jan 2014) I was contacted by immigration for the second stage. I sent the documents they asked me to send. And then after 8 months, in August 2014 a different agent contacted me asked me for more supporting documentation proving that our relationship its genuine and continuing, plus tax documents from me and my parter fro the last years. She gave me 28 days to send in the documents or she would deny my visa.

I sent all they asked me to send. The tax documents mine and my partners and a lot of documentation including recent rent receipts and utility bills showing both our names, 6 statements from different people and a lot of private stuff from the last 3 years that shows that we have a genuine relationship and its ongoing. I sent all in the following 3 days, and asked if that would be enough and she said exactly:

"Thank you for the information. You will be advised of my decision in due course."

I waited 6 weeks and no answer so I emailed and asked if there was a timeframe and she said:

"As per my previous email, you will be informed of my decision in due course. I am unable to provide a specific timeframe."

Still waiting today at 4 December 2014...

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance for your attention!


----------



## jsr

All the best to you


----------



## Helga

*Similar siuation*



Ben88 said:


> Thank everyone for giving me advices..
> 
> I would email them tomorrow , Monday.
> 
> I will take another 2 weeks wait for reply email . As they still haven't replied my last email. It was just an automatic reply email and it said as large volume of application......
> 
> And I just want to know anyone here in the same situation with me ?


Similar situation here.

I got my first stage approved very easily but for the 2nd stage I sent the paperwork about 10 months ago and 4 months after that, a different lady contacted me and asked me to send in more supporting docs, which I sent right away and since then Im waiting. I emailed twice and she cannot give me timeframe for a decision...


----------



## Mish

Helga said:


> Hi all, I applied 22 March 2012 for a partner visa (we are a defacto same sex couple) and my 820 visa was approved very easily.
> After almost 2 years (Jan 2014) I was contacted by immigration for the second stage. I sent the documents they asked me to send. And then after 8 months, in August 2014 a different agent contacted me asked me for more supporting documentation proving that our relationship its genuine and continuing, plus tax documents from me and my parter fro the last years. She gave me 28 days to send in the documents or she would deny my visa.
> 
> I sent all they asked me to send. The tax documents mine and my partners and a lot of documentation including recent rent receipts and utility bills showing both our names, 6 statements from different people and a lot of private stuff from the last 3 years that shows that we have a genuine relationship and its ongoing. I sent all in the following 3 days, and asked if that would be enough and she said exactly:
> 
> "Thank you for the information. You will be advised of my decision in due course."
> 
> I waited 6 weeks and no answer so I emailed and asked if there was a timeframe and she said:
> 
> "As per my previous email, you will be informed of my decision in due course. I am unable to provide a specific timeframe."
> 
> Still waiting today at 4 December 2014...
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your attention!


It sounds like there is something they don't like. Any possibility that someone has made a complaint? That really is the only thing I can think of that would explain 10 months. Usually when they ask for additional evidence it means they are not happy with what was originally supplied. Hopefully what you have given will help .

I wouldn't be emailing her but just wait. She sounds annoyed in the email.


----------



## Helga

Mish said:


> It sounds like there is something they don't like. Any possibility that someone has made a complaint? That really is the only thing I can think of that would explain 10 months. Usually when they ask for additional evidence it means they are not happy with what was originally supplied. Hopefully what you have given will help .
> 
> I wouldn't be emailing her but just wait. She sounds annoyed in the email.


All other agents I had before during the whole process were very nice, this last lady sounds cold shoulder. I have to admit that our relationship has been a bit complicated because my partner travels a lot between USA and Australia, she's a dual citizen. She has been studying long time in USA and we had to separate, but never for periods longer than 3 months. We always kept in touch during separation and have shown proof of that. Believe me we have a LOT of proof that we are in genuine relationship. She had a fertility treatment and got pregnant, my name appears as a partner in the clinic papers and everything. We are expecting a baby, actually she had a miscarriage the 1st time and now she is 7 months pregnant again. I sent proof of all that. I met her family in USA this year and she met my family in Spain 2 years ago etc, we've shown pictures, plane tickets etc. We travelled together quite a lot. We have sent leases, utility bills, etc and still seems is not enough proof... I dont understand... This whole thing is very stressful.


----------



## Mish

You definitely have alot of evidence . It is just strange why taking so long which is why I wondered if someone made a complaint. 

I hope you hear something soon. Really 10 months is just way too long.


----------



## Helga

Mish said:


> You definitely have alot of evidence . It is just strange why taking so long which is why I wondered if someone made a complaint.
> 
> I hope you hear something soon. Really 10 months is just way too long.


Thanks for your answer, I don't think anyone have made a complaint. I don't know anyone who would have reasons for it, as far as I'm concerned.

I was contacted 10 months ago to send the first documents for the 2nd stage, but about 5 months ago is when I was asked to send in extra supporting evidence, and I did right away. OK I'll just have to keep waiting I guess. I feel like emailing the previous person that was with my case before this last lady and ask if this is normal, but I don't know if that is emailing too much...

Thanks again.


----------



## Mish

Helga said:


> Thanks for your answer, I don't think anyone have made a complaint. I don't know anyone who would have reasons for it, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I was contacted 10 months ago to send the first documents for the 2nd stage, but about 5 months ago is when I was asked to send in extra supporting evidence, and I did right away. OK I'll just have to keep waiting I guess. I feel like emailing the previous person that was with my case before this last lady and ask if this is normal, but I don't know if that is emailing too much...
> 
> Thanks again.


Unfortunately some people are jealous too. Complaint was the only thing I could think of because it really is not normal.

I wouldn't email the previous lady as she might tell the current lady which could make her angry. Usually when a case gets a new case officer the previous one doesn't have anything else to do with the case. You never know the previous one might not be there anymore.

It is just strange when the normal processing time is 3 to 4 months. I do wonder why just a few are waiting a ridiculous amount of time.


----------



## Becky26

CollegeGirl said:


> Nah, not quite as bad. Much of the same stuff, but you've no doubt been hanging onto all your evidence this time and won't have issues.


Yes!! We are being very careful about the evidence. It hasn't even been 2 months since I arrived and my drawer where I'm keeping all our paperwork for the second stage visa is a full. 
All the receipts, bank statements, bills, rent receipts, the chat history since the last time I sent additional documents to the high commission in India till I arrived in Australia, our phone call logs, haven't even put together the facebook stuff...arghh!!  It's going to be stressful just putting it all together 

So glad to have you, Mish, Mark and other experienced and helpful seniors guiding us through this annoying and bumpy road of visa application  Thanks so much for your help! Xx

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> Yes!! We are being very careful about the evidence. It hasn't even been 2 months since I arrived and my drawer where I'm keeping all our paperwork for the second stage visa is a full.
> All the receipts, bank statements, bills, rent receipts, the chat history since the last time I sent additional documents to the high commission in India till I arrived in Australia, our phone call logs, haven't even put together the facebook stuff...arghh!!  It's going to be stressful just putting it all together
> 
> So glad to have you, Mish, Mark and other experienced and helpful seniors guiding us through this annoying and bumpy road of visa application  Thanks so much for your help! Xx
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


You should see all our movie tickets! And there is still 18 months to go.

We requested all our bills via bpay view or email that way we don't need to keep or scan them. We just save them on the computer.

Do you have Foxtel? If so did you manage to get that in a joint name? I am about to try for the 3rd time this afternoon. Others that one I will not worry about.

I own my place so there are some bills that could not be transferred to joint name ie. Home loan, rates & water.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> You should see all our movie tickets! And there is still 18 months to go.
> 
> We requested all our bills via bpay view or email that way we don't need to keep or scan them. We just save them on the computer.
> 
> Do you have Foxtel? If so did you manage to get that in a joint name? I am about to try for the 3rd time this afternoon. Others that one I will not worry about.
> 
> I own my place so there are some bills that could not be transferred to joint name ie. Home loan, rates & water.


Hahaha!  Good to know that I'm not the only one overdoing and going crazy collecting so much paperwork.

We rent a flat and the (lovely) owners live upstairs. 
- The rent (which we pay cash and get receipts for) includes utilities- water, gas, electricity and internet but we do have 
- phone bills that we pay from our joint account, 
- groceries, 
- joint translink go-cards, 
- joint Fly-Buys and Everyday rewards card accounts,
- a photo of my "incoming passenger card" with my husband's name as the emergency contact, 
- copy of the employment letter where we are listed as each other's emergency contact person, 
- superannuation letter showing 100% beneficiary for each other's super fund, 
- screen shots of the mygov account which show that he is my emergency contact person and I'm his and we have given permission to access each others tax, centrelink, medicare, etc information, 
- huge pile of letters sent to us sent to our address, 
- joint bank statements showing everyday spendings, 
- our individual bank statements showing household purchases

We don't have foxtel unfortunately. Don't get time to watch tv lol, we just watch them online- our favorites 
this is what we have gathered in the last month and 2 weeks.
Hope we can collect more stuff  haha 
As I mentioned earlier we haven't even started to collect evidence from facebook and photos of skype chats with my parents and brother and sister-in-law.

Good Luck to you Mish! Thanks for your reply 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Ben88

Helga said:


> Similar situation here.
> 
> I got my first stage approved very easily but for the 2nd stage I sent the paperwork about 10 months ago and 4 months after that, a different lady contacted me and asked me to send in more supporting docs, which I sent right away and since then Im waiting. I emailed twice and she cannot give me timeframe for a decision...


Hi Helga,

I dont think you could do anything at the moment as xmas is coming. Only thing you could do now is waiting and be passion. Your case is similar to my case, they still keep quite. Give them a little bit of time ...

Good luck


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> - joint translink go-cards,
> - joint Fly-Buys and Everyday rewards card accounts,


Hi Becky

A couple of questions for you if you don't mind.
- How do you get joint translink cards? My husband and I have individual ones and his has top enabled which is linked to my credit card. I don't use mine much anyway since I work at Chermside and drive there. Hubby works in the city so his is used all the time (he loves the free journey's!). Also with joint ones do they split anyway so you know who has done what? I am wondering how the free journey's work?

Fly buys - do you get a joint statement? My husband is listed as an additional card holder but the statement is only in my name still.

Everyday rewards - how did you make it joint? I couldn't find at option like fly buys.

I don't know if you use ebay but we have a joint ebay account. We also have joint paypal account which is linked to my credit card which we use for our $11 Telstra movie tickets .

The 2 banks I am with don't do joint credit cards they do a primary and secondary and the bill comes in the primary person's name.


----------



## GadoGadoGal

Mish said:


> Everyday rewards - how did you make it joint? I couldn't find at option like fly buys.


You both need to create online accounts at everydayrewards.com.au for each EDR card. Once you've done so and logged in, there should be a dropdown arrow next to your account name in the top right corner of the screen. Click on the arrow. Select 'Link Cards' from the dropdown menu options. You will be given options for how to link to your partner's EDR card as well as a Qantas Frequent Flyer Account. You will need the numbers from the backs of the EDR cards and the Frequent Flyer Number.

We've designated my partner's EDR account as primary since he drives (when you could accumulate points from petrol stations) and also flies with Qantas, so all the rewards I accumulate go into his EDR and Qantas accounts.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Hi Becky A couple of questions for you if you don't mind. - How do you get joint translink cards? My husband and I have individual ones and his has top enabled which is linked to my credit card. I don't use mine much anyway since I work at Chermside and drive there. Hubby works in the city so his is used all the time (he loves the free journey's!). Also with joint ones do they split anyway so you know who has done what? I am wondering how the free journey's work? Fly buys - do you get a joint statement? My husband is listed as an additional card holder but the statement is only in my name still. Everyday rewards - how did you make it joint? I couldn't find at option like fly buys. I don't know if you use ebay but we have a joint ebay account. We also have joint paypal account which is linked to my credit card which we use for our $11 Telstra movie tickets . The 2 banks I am with don't do joint credit cards they do a primary and secondary and the bill comes in the primary person's name.


Hey Mish,

Go-Cards: my husband and I have the auto top ups on our cards that get debited from our joint account.

Everyday Rewards Card: the information on the account when you log in shows the cards liked. I was just going to take the screen-shots of those and keep those as evidence.
My husband is the primary holder and my card is linked to his.

Flybuys: they have the statement available online. When I last logged in I noticed my husband's account has my name on it an vice versa. If there are no statements with joint name, I was gonna do the same thing for flybuys too- print the screenshot which shows both of our names. That I guess still proves that the accounts/cards are linked which should be enough to evidence what I'm trying to prove.

We don't have joint PayPal account but I'll look into it. My husband uses PayPal more that I do and it's better for our credit card when I stay away from eBay haha lol 

We are with NAB and the bank statement always reads both of our names on it which is what we wanted  also at the bottom it reads both of our full names under "names of account holders".

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> Hey Mish,
> 
> Go-Cards: my husband and I have the auto top ups on our cards that get debited from our joint account.
> 
> Everyday Rewards Card: the information on the account when you log in shows the cards liked. I was just going to take the screen-shots of those and keep those as evidence.
> My husband is the primary holder and my card is linked to his.
> 
> Flybuys: they have the statement available online. When I last logged in I noticed my husband's account has my name on it an vice versa. If there are no statements with joint name, I was gonna do the same thing for flybuys too- print the screenshot which shows both of our names. That I guess still proves that the accounts/cards are linked which should be enough to evidence what I'm trying to prove.
> 
> We don't have joint PayPal account but I'll look into it. My husband uses PayPal more that I do and it's better for our credit card when I stay away from eBay haha lol
> 
> We are with NAB and the bank statement always reads both of our names on it which is what we wanted  also at the bottom it reads both of our full names under "names of account holders".
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky. Fly buys might be different because it is an additional card holder on the same account. Will just do a screen shot when the time comes.

Everyday rewards go him an account and then will link that one.

We have NAB too and our joint account for everyday things is fine and shows in both names. Unfortunately the credit card did not do the same thing.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Thanks Becky. Fly buys might be different because it is an additional card holder on the same account. Will just do a screen shot when the time comes.
> 
> Everyday rewards go him an account and then will link that one.
> 
> We have NAB too and our joint account for everyday things is fine and shows in both names. Unfortunately the credit card did not do the same thing.


No worries Mish  Always happy to help 
Now that you mentioned about the credit card, I noticed that mine from Commonwealth Bank has me as the primary holder and my husband as secondary. I had my account with Commonwealth Bank since I first came to Australia on my student visa so they offered me one before NAB did- my husband is with NAB. So we got the credit card from my bank and got the joint bank account with my husband's bank  everyone happy...haha  Then too it shouldn't matter because my husband has the additional card in his name which can only be issued when I authorize it and the bank knows we're married 
Hope this works.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Caylee

Hello, just a quick question: I just lodged my 801 a week ago and I'm wondering if I will be required to undergo another medical checkup?


----------



## Mish

Caylee said:


> Hello, just a quick question: I just lodged my 801 a week ago and I'm wondering if I will be required to undergo another medical checkup?


Usually not. Have never heard of anyone being asked to ungo another 801 after 820 has been granted.


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> No worries Mish  Always happy to help
> Now that you mentioned about the credit card, I noticed that mine from Commonwealth Bank has me as the primary holder and my husband as secondary. I had my account with Commonwealth Bank since I first came to Australia on my student visa so they offered me one before NAB did- my husband is with NAB. So we got the credit card from my bank and got the joint bank account with my husband's bank  everyone happy...haha  Then too it shouldn't matter because my husband has the additional card in his name which can only be issued when I authorize it and the bank knows we're married
> Hope this works.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


So frustrating how it differs from bank to bank.

I have even heard of some people having trouble getting joint health insurance where we had no problem.

My electricity was easy to get joint where I know of someone with another company where they won't make it joint until her husband rings up to authorise it.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> So frustrating how it differs from bank to bank.
> 
> I have even heard of some people having trouble getting joint health insurance where we had no problem.
> 
> My electricity was easy to get joint where I know of someone with another company where they won't make it joint until her husband rings up to authorise it.


There should be a standardized format for banks that they should follow instead of doing their own thing 

Hey! I finally managed to get onto my eBay and PayPal account (had forgotten my passwords, it been so long ) and was wondering how do I link my account to my husband's? 
I googled "how to link 2 PayPal accounts together" and the replies on some forums seem to be saying that it's not possible to link them 
Thanks for your help Mish 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> There should be a standardized format for banks that they should follow instead of doing their own thing
> 
> Hey! I finally managed to get onto my eBay and PayPal account (had forgotten my passwords, it been so long ) and was wondering how do I link my account to my husband's?
> I googled "how to link 2 PayPal accounts together" and the replies on some forums seem to be saying that it's not possible to link them
> Thanks for your help Mish
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


We setup a joint one for both so it first name field it has me & him. That is the only way we could figure out how to do it.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> We setup a joint one for both so it first name field it has me & him. That is the only way we could figure out how to do it.


Aaaaaah!!! Smart 
Both of our PayPals are linked to our joint bank account, hope that works too. 
Thanks so much for your help Mish 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Helga

Ben88 said:


> Hi Helga,
> 
> I dont think you could do anything at the moment as xmas is coming. Only thing you could do now is waiting and be passion. Your case is similar to my case, they still keep quite. Give them a little bit of time ...
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for your words, I will follow your advice  I will post here as soon as I have news 

Good luck to you too!


----------



## KelBells

Hey everyone,

Anyone with any good news to share? I feel like it's been ages since a grant happened. Feels like all of immi went on their holidays already.

I called them on the 10th and the guy said my visa was processing but that no case officer had looked at it yet. Bummer. I'm guessing I'll more likely get news in January. Good luck to everyone waiting!

Best,

Kelly


----------



## Elobo

Hi All, 
Quick question, I am doing my 801 visa online but stuck at "development of the relationship from the date the applicant was granted the temporary visa." Any idea what this should include as we have been married for 2 years already.

Thanks
ELvira


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Elobo said:


> Hi All,
> Quick question, I am doing my 801 visa online but stuck at "development of the relationship from the date the applicant was granted the temporary visa." Any idea what this should include as we have been married for 2 years already.
> 
> Thanks
> ELvira


Hi,
You write a statement about the development of your relationship since the grant of your 820. Like what happen to your relationship or marriage after your 820 grant, how u and your partner live in the past 2 years...like describing both your lives in a day to day basis.


----------



## aiya

Hi guy,

I have been granted visa 801 yesterday (eligible date 11/09/14). I would like to thank this forum for everything. I believe all people that submitted application in September will get good news soon. Merry christmas and Happy new year. 

Ps. I never get any phone call or email from Immi. So please don't be stress


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi Aiya

It's great to hear your wonderful news. Thanks for sharing it with us. Best wishes to you both for a fabulous Christmas and a long, happy and successful life together in Australia. 



aiya said:


> Hi guy,
> 
> I have been granted visa 801 yesterday (eligible date 11/09/14). I would like to thank this forum for everything. I believe all people that submitted application in September will get good news soon. Merry christmas and Happy new year.
> 
> Ps. I never get any phone call or email from Immi. So please don't be stress


----------



## daveenajohns

Congrats Aiya!!! this is very good news. Could you please tell us when and how you lodged your application online or post? 
Thanks


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Congrats to all who recently got their PR visas. 

Lodged my documents online - 17/12/14
Eligibility Date- 18/12/14
For PR 801


----------



## panda

aiya said:


> Hi guy,
> 
> I have been granted visa 801 yesterday (eligible date 11/09/14). I would like to thank this forum for everything. I believe all people that submitted application in September will get good news soon. Merry christmas and Happy new year.
> 
> Ps. I never get any phone call or email from Immi. So please don't be stress


Congratulations Aiya, time for a new life. By the way, did they ring you for interview or anything?


----------



## Portpower

aiya said:


> Hi guy,
> 
> I have been granted visa 801 yesterday (eligible date 11/09/14). I would like to thank this forum for everything. I believe all people that submitted application in September will get good news soon. Merry christmas and Happy new year.
> 
> Ps. I never get any phone call or email from Immi. So please don't be stress


Congratulation to your good news. When did u apply for 801? Coz my eligible date are 6/9/14 but till haven't heard anything yet. I sent application by post on 11/7/14.


----------



## S'n'E

*Lodging today*

Today I am lodging my 801 application.
Immi took 15 months to grant my temporary; this time I will be the lucky one and I will be granted at lightspeed.

Has anyone noticed if there is a correlation between the waiting time for the 801 and how easy/difficult the grant of 820 was?
If for example a short waiting time for the 820 brought to a longer wait for 801 e viceversa.

I'd like also to know if anyone noticed any pattern for married couple, defacto hetero and defacto homosexuals.
It would be great to understand how immi's mind works!

Fingers crossed for me now


----------



## Miri24

**

Hello everyone...

Sorry if this question has been asked before but when are you actually eligible to apply for your 801?

thanks


----------



## Dinkum

*801 application date*

Hi Miri - you are eligible to apply for your 801 two years after you originally applied for your 820/801. Best wishes...



Miri24 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> Sorry if this question has been asked before but when are you actually eligible to apply for your 801?
> 
> thanks


----------



## Eizzi

S'n'E said:


> Today I am lodging my 801 application.
> Immi took 15 months to grant my temporary; this time I will be the lucky one and I will be granted at lightspeed.
> 
> Has anyone noticed if there is a correlation between the waiting time for the 801 and how easy/difficult the grant of 820 was?
> If for example a short waiting time for the 820 brought to a longer wait for 801 e viceversa.
> 
> I'd like also to know if anyone noticed any pattern for married couple, defacto hetero and defacto homosexuals.
> It would be great to understand how immi's mind works!
> 
> Fingers crossed for me now


No idea but I got my 820 granted quickly, so I can let you know how the 801 goes next year. We're same-sex defacto. I don't think there could be a correlation in that regard, since that would be overt discrimination. Mind you, the current gov doesn't seem to mind a little bit of discrimination anyway. But I think each application is judged on its own merits and also at the mercy of the ebbs and flows of the process efficiency at the time it is submitted.

Best of luck with a quick grant!


----------



## panda

Does it mean it's no longer 6 to 8 months when u call the immi line ?


----------



## Mish

Panda those processing times are for someone who does not already hold an 820.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!!!*

Many Congratulations to all those who got their 801 visas granted! Great to see the happiness being shared which keeps all of us motivated 
Hope everyone had a great Christmas and hope you have a wonderful New Year 2015 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Elobo

Hi everyone, 
Quick question, I have just completed my online application. Where do I have to upload the 888 form, AFP police clearance and relationship evidence such travel tickets etc.
Thanks
Elvira


----------



## GadoGadoGal

Elobo said:


> Hi everyone,
> Quick question, I have just completed my online application. Where do I have to upload the 888 form, AFP police clearance and relationship evidence such travel tickets etc.
> Thanks
> Elvira


Hi Elvira,
These pages might be helpful:
Online Partner Visa Applications - Subclass 309/100 | Love versus Goliath : A Partner Visa Journey
Attach documents to an online application


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hey Elvira - there's an overview I wrote of the application process that might be really helpful for you: http://www.australiaforum.com/565833-post6.html


----------



## fragile_love

Just wonder if anyone has their 801 granted lately?  its 44 days since my eligibility and waiting


----------



## Salmiakki

Hi All,

Just wanted to share my visa process:

Applied for 820: 17/11/2012
Granted: 28/10/2013

Submitted 801: 20/11/2014

Still waiting for it to be granted. Can't wait to have all this visa stress behind me. It has been such a long process. Happy that I am in the final stage..until next year and dual citizenship


----------



## fragile_love

Salmiakki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my visa process:
> 
> Applied for 820: 17/11/2012
> Granted: 28/10/2013
> 
> Submitted 801: 20/11/2014
> 
> Still waiting for it to be granted. Can't wait to have all this visa stress behind me. It has been such a long process. Happy that I am in the final stage..until next year and dual citizenship


Hey I am in the same boat as you and i applied for 820 on 23/11/2012 but didn't have it granted till Feb 2014! A few day difference in applying seems to make a big difference....

Keep me updated if you hear anything. Did u apply your 801 online or post?

Good luck to both of us


----------



## Dinkum

*Thanks for update*

Thanks for sharing your visa process dates. We can't apply till July, so will be very interested in your updates as they occur. Agreed that it will be great to end this stress and move on to dual citizenship. Was hoping that it might be in time to vote at the next election, but it seems unlikely.



Salmiakki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my visa process:
> 
> Applied for 820: 17/11/2012
> Granted: 28/10/2013
> 
> Submitted 801: 20/11/2014
> 
> Still waiting for it to be granted. Can't wait to have all this visa stress behind me. It has been such a long process. Happy that I am in the final stage..until next year and dual citizenship


----------



## Salmiakki

I applied online. uploaded documents 10 days later. the immi website was down almost every day and waited for the bank to send me account details


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi All -

Thought I would just jump in here with an observation - we're seeing an increasing number of 801 refusals based on insufficient relationship evidence. This appears to be a relatively new trend (over the last 6 months or so), and often can be remedied by an MRT review, but that's time and $$. Would strongly recommend submitting plenty of relationship evidence with second stage 801 applications - you may even want to treat it like a new partner visa application and load it up with evidence in the 4 categories (see partner relationship evidence threads elsewhere on the forum for more on this).

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Salmiakki

Thank you Mark for the update! Horrible to get a refusal at this stage. It took me 2 days to upload all evidence. Not that I had that many documents. it was more making sure it was the right documents.

No actually I had a lot of documents  sorry baby brain playing pranks. I did pretty much treat it as a 820 application. Since the grant of the 820 my partner and I have had our first child and bought a house together. I still wanted to make sure that there are no doubts about the genuinity of our relationship.


----------



## Mish

Thanks Mark . I had a feeling this would start to happen.

What kind of evidence could one use where they own a house but was before marriage therefore is only in 1 person's name? We have some joint bills, joint accounts. Mail in his name to same address ie. Super etc.

Also is joint bills essential when house is in one person's name and there is joint account only? I have a friend who I tried to convince to get joint bills and she said she wouldn't worry about it they would be fine with photos and statements. Thoughts?


----------



## Dinkum

*When to apply*

Hi Mark

Thanks very much for this key observation.

I just discovered, when checking the Partner (Permanent) Visa Calculator, that it now appears to allow you to apply for the 801 about 6 months before 2 years after the initial 820/801 application was lodged.

It shows (did you lodge prior to) Today's Lodgement Date as 3 August 2013. Since we applied in July 2013 it says we can now apply for our 801.

Should we apply this early, or leave it a while?

Hope you're enjoying your well-deserved break on the high seas.



MarkNortham said:


> Hi All -
> 
> Thought I would just jump in here with an observation - we're seeing an increasing number of 801 refusals based on insufficient relationship evidence. This appears to be a relatively new trend (over the last 6 months or so), and often can be remedied by an MRT review, but that's time and $$. Would strongly recommend submitting plenty of relationship evidence with second stage 801 applications - you may even want to treat it like a new partner visa application and load it up with evidence in the 4 categories (see partner relationship evidence threads elsewhere on the forum for more on this).
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


----------



## CollegeGirl

Dinkum said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Thanks very much for this key observation.
> 
> I just discovered, when checking the Partner (Permanent) Visa Calculator, that it now appears to allow you to apply for the 801 about 6 months before 2 years after the initial 820/801 application was lodged.
> 
> It shows (did you lodge prior to) Today's Lodgement Date as 3 August 2013. Since we applied in July 2013 it says we can now apply for our 801.
> 
> Should we apply this early, or leave it a while?
> 
> Hope you're enjoying your well-deserved break on the high seas.


I just looked at it. It's actually almost 7 months, I think. That's great. It makes a lot more sense than forcing people to wait until after their eligibility date (which has never seemed to be what they want) or forcing them to say "yes" to a question the answer is "no" to and feel weird about it. However, the pitfall with this is I would think you wouldn't want to apply TOO early -you wouldn't want them to have to come back and ask for more recent evidence and delay things.


----------



## daveenajohns

After reading Dinkum post, I checked permanent calculator. For me, It appers to allow allow you to submit further paper work only if you applied in March for 820/801. My eligiblilty date is in march, so technically I can submit further docs now but after reading Mark's post, we decided to lodge after our holidays in the start of March. In this way, we could have more evidence of traveling etc. I m so stressed. We are planning to apply online this time. I haven't sort out anything yetin terms of file size etc.


----------



## daveenajohns

Good luck to all who already applied or in the preparation. Plz keep us updated. 
Daveena


----------



## MaxPower

Dinkum said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Thanks very much for this key observation.
> 
> I just discovered, when checking the Partner (Permanent) Visa Calculator, that it now appears to allow you to apply for the 801 about 6 months before 2 years after the initial 820/801 application was lodged.
> 
> It shows (did you lodge prior to) Today's Lodgement Date as 3 August 2013. Since we applied in July 2013 it says we can now apply for our 801.
> 
> Should we apply this early, or leave it a while?
> 
> Hope you're enjoying your well-deserved break on the high seas.


Huh?


----------



## Dinkum

Hi

I used the Chrome browser and got this result. After seeing your screen shot, I think it must be H/D?YYYY, not D/M/YYYy as usual here in Oz. This is what it looks like

http://www.australiaforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=761&stc=1&d=1420691864

When I use Firefox it shows 08/03/2013 which matches your screenshot better.

Sorry for any confusion - March is the go.


----------



## daveenajohns

I had same message Maxwell


----------



## daveenajohns

I know it is so confusing Dinkum. Why immi always does things opposed to us like using m/d/y format when majority of us use dd/mm/y format.
Daveena


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ohhh, I remember this - we wrote DIBP an email about it at one point (and surprise, surprise, never heard back). Depending on who knows what factors the date displays differently for people. I see this, and I bet Dinkum does, too:









It's true that I'm originally from the US, so it would almost make sense for the date to display in US format for me, but there are no cookies set for me on the Immi website (that I know of) anymore telling them I'm from the US. I've cleared cookies a bunch of times and even reformatted my hard drive (for other reasons, obviously) since selecting the US as my country of origin a couple of years ago. Who knows. They REALLY need to fix this, as it is SUPER confusing.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sorry, didn't see Dinkum's additional post before I posted. It's very annoying - Chrome is the most popularly used browser these days. They need to get on this. It's been months since we notified them about it.

EDIT: I thought maybe the issue was that maybe I had failed to set Google Chrome's Language settings to "English - Australia." But nope. I already had them set that way, as I'm counting on spellcheck to teach me how to spell favourite, colour and pyjamas.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Mish -

Photos/statements are usually what's left when you can't get something in both names. Also, lots of mail addressed to one or the other partner at the same address is effective. Some people I know even sign up for junk mail, ads, political advertisements, etc etc just to generate more postal mail in their own name - talk about self sacrifice! 

Given the toughened-up (apparently) standards for 801 visas, my view is to not consider anything as a convenience/optional and submit as much as you can.

Best,

Mark



Mish said:


> Thanks Mark . I had a feeling this would start to happen.
> 
> What kind of evidence could one use where they own a house but was before marriage therefore is only in 1 person's name? We have some joint bills, joint accounts. Mail in his name to same address ie. Super etc.
> 
> Also is joint bills essential when house is in one person's name and there is joint account only? I have a friend who I tried to convince to get joint bills and she said she wouldn't worry about it they would be fine with photos and statements. Thoughts?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Dinkum -

Just saw this - looks like the Australian vs US date formatting may have been the issue - I would suggest applying right after your eligibility date. Yes, enjoying the last few days of my 2 week holiday - back to work Tuesday!

Mark



Dinkum said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Thanks very much for this key observation.
> 
> I just discovered, when checking the Partner (Permanent) Visa Calculator, that it now appears to allow you to apply for the 801 about 6 months before 2 years after the initial 820/801 application was lodged.
> 
> It shows (did you lodge prior to) Today's Lodgement Date as 3 August 2013. Since we applied in July 2013 it says we can now apply for our 801.
> 
> Should we apply this early, or leave it a while?
> 
> Hope you're enjoying your well-deserved break on the high seas.


----------



## jessie727

hey guys, first time poster here!

We applied for our 820 back in 03/2013 so will be eligible for the 801 in the coming march. Problem is we are going away to overseas for some family matters in april-may. Does anyone has any experience of applying the 801 after the eligible date? I called immigration and they said it is okay for us to leave the country?


----------



## Mish

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Mish -
> 
> Photos/statements are usually what's left when you can't get something in both names. Also, lots of mail addressed to one or the other partner at the same address is effective. Some people I know even sign up for junk mail, ads, political advertisements, etc etc just to generate more postal mail in their own name - talk about self sacrifice!
> 
> Given the toughened-up (apparently) standards for 801 visas, my view is to not consider anything as a convenience/optional and submit as much as you can.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark . Great to know we are on the right track .

The political stuff would drive me insane! We are only in day 4 and I have had enough of it already.

Hope life is treating you well


----------



## CollegeGirl

jessie727 said:


> hey guys, first time poster here!
> 
> We applied for our 820 back in 03/2013 so will be eligible for the 801 in the coming march. Problem is we are going away to overseas for some family matters in april-may. Does anyone has any experience of applying the 801 after the eligible date? I called immigration and they said it is okay for us to leave the country?


Depending on the exact date in March that is your eligibility date, you may be able to start applying now. You can apply for your 801 up to two months before your eligibility date. It won't be processed until after your eligibility date, though - probably 3-6 months after is when you'll see the grant. You can be inside OR outside of Australia when it's granted, so it doesn't matter if you're overseas or back home in Aus when they grant it. Here's where you start: https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/


----------



## CollegeGirl

By the way, both the 820 and 801 have full travel facilities, so you can go in and out of the country as much as you want. No need to worry.

Once you get the 801 (PR), you'll be allowed to come and go as much as you want to and from Australia for 5 years. After that, you will need to get an RRV (return resident visa) to be allowed to leave and return. You can get an RRV that's good for 5 years as long as you've spent at least 2 of your previous 5 years inside Australia.


----------



## tangerine44

Hi All - just want to share that my partner visa 100 got approved this morning. I couldn't believe it as I only applied for it last October 2014. Each time I ask for a status, they would advise me to wait 6-8 mos. Anyway, I submitted a paper application eventhough I never got an information package from Immigration. I also wasn't able to do an online application as I keep on getting error messages. Nevertheless, my husband and I are very thankful. This came as a suprise when we most needed it. I had a miscarriage a few days ago and was so depressed, but this news did light up my day and gave us hope for a better future. I'm very thankful for this forum. Hope I can be of help to those who are about to apply for a partner visa. Cheers!


----------



## F&J

Checked the 820/801 app on Immigration online yesterday and the 820 has officially been finalised. Can we still upload docs to that application? Only photos, mail etc. Thanks


----------



## Mish

F&J said:


> Checked the 820/801 app on Immigration online yesterday and the 820 has officially been finalised. Can we still upload docs to that application? Only photos, mail etc. Thanks


Once you have been approved for the 820 you don't need to upload anything else. You will do a new application when 801 time comes.


----------



## daveenajohns

Congrats tangerine, looks like Brisbane centre takes 2 months to process subclass 100 app. I wish Melbourne office is like that as well.


----------



## tzeling

Hi guys, can anyone tell me if Visa 820/801 considered as "Permanent Residence (PR)"?


----------



## Mish

tzeling said:


> Hi guys, can anyone tell me if Visa 820/801 considered as "Permanent Residence (PR)"?


It is considered PR once you are granted your 801. Before then you are considered a TR.


----------



## fragile_love

i know that paper application 801 takes longer than online (should have known that earlier :\ ) just wonder if anyone has any 801 granted recently based on paper application and whats your eligibility date? thanks


----------



## kushi

Hello Everyone,

Im a new member to the forum.....
It was very useful the informations you all share,Thanks in advance.

Im in my second stage partner visa 801,and my eligibility date is 30/08/2014.
Im still waiting,i have contacted DIBP last week and they said i have assigned a CO 6 weeks before.so im bit worried....is it normal that a CO takes this long (i mean 6 weeks)to take a decision?
And my passport expires next month so i hope to apply for a new passport asap.

Just want t o know will that effect my current visa process?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

Kushi when you get a new passport DIBP needs to be notified as the visa is attached to the passport number. 

When you hear from the case officer they may ask you to get a new passport before the visa is approved. Time will tell if they do that.


----------



## panda

fragile_love said:


> i know that paper application 801 takes longer than online (should have known that earlier :\ ) just wonder if anyone has any 801 granted recently based on paper application and whats your eligibility date? thanks


Just curious, is that really? How do you know paper take longer than online?


----------



## kushi

Hi Mish,

Thanks heaps,

You mean to say that te DIBP wont approve my visa until i get a new passport?Is it?
I have to apply for a new passport through the high commission which may take at least 8 weeks. Oh my god so another two months...........
Anyway thanks for your response Mish

Regards


----------



## Mish

Kushi, I said that they may not approve it until you get a new passport. We haven't had anymore apply before that has a passport that is about to expire. I was saying don't be surprised if the case officer wants the new passport first but they may also approve it without a new passport. It is one of those things that you won't know until it happens.

Generally 820 to 801 is taking around 3 to 4 months if that gives you an idea. We have a one to two that have been waiting well above that.


----------



## Nelly87

panda said:


> Just curious, is that really? How do you know paper take longer than online?


Yeah I'd like to know as well. I'll be applying on paper - that's how I did it two years ago and I am anxious enough about the whole process as it is, so I prefer doing it the way I've done it before.


----------



## kushi

Mish said:


> Kushi, I said that they may not approve it until you get a new passport. We haven't had anymore apply before that has a passport that is about to expire. I was saying don't be surprised if the case officer wants the new passport first but they may also approve it without a new passport. It is one of those things that you won't know until it happens.
> 
> Generally 820 to 801 is taking around 3 to 4 months if that gives you an idea. We have a one to two that have been waiting well above that.


Hi mish,

I understand now.....
Im one of that ,who is waiting for 4.5 months after the eligible date.
Anyway i have noticed one more thing while i was trying to log in to VEVO....from yesterday onward.
It doesn't come up,,,,,I mean to say it doesn't come up even to enter my visa grant no. 
I think it may be an issue with the DIBP site.
So i couldn't check VEVO from yesterday.

Is there anyone else experienced the same issue....?

Thanks


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi kushi, when you csn not loginto VEVO, most of times it means the decision on your app has been made.


----------



## daveenajohns

Did you apply online or paper based and when before or after eligiblilty date? Sorry too many questions? Keep an eye on ur email or you can contact DIBP for password to log into vevo.


----------



## Mish

I think VEVO has issues at the moment. I just tried and not working for us either ... can't even get to the screen to enter the details.


----------



## daveenajohns

Sorry I misread your post earlier.


----------



## fragile_love

panda said:


> Just curious, is that really? How do you know paper take longer than online?


hi there. I have been on this forum for a couple of months and from I read from other people's post that Online is faster than Paper. Having said that, people on here who have been granted 801 all applied online so I have no idea how longer will paper application take...

I'm 50 days past eligibility and waiting anxiously.......


----------



## ahbee

fragile_love said:


> hi there. I have been on this forum for a couple of months and from I read from other people's post that Online is faster than Paper. Having said that, people on here who have been granted 801 all applied online so I have no idea how longer will paper application take...
> 
> I'm 50 days past eligibility and waiting anxiously.......


Hi, I'm +90 days past eligible date


----------



## SJP

ahbee said:


> Hi, I'm +90 days past eligible date


Mine took around 4.5 months from eligibility date (by paper)


----------



## ahbee

SJP said:


> Mine took around 4.5 months from eligibility date (by paper)


In that case I think all we can do is wait wait wait


----------



## Confused2

Hello Good People! My partner will be eligible to apply for 100 around March 20th. When can we apply for her visa? can it be before March 20th or after that? Is there any link where can can download subclass 100 visa forms and check list. Any help/ tips be much appreciated as we are totally ignorant on this one. Thank you very much.


----------



## fragile_love

SJP said:


> Mine took around 4.5 months from eligibility date (by paper)


just wonder when was your eligibility and when was your 801 granted?


----------



## fragile_love

ahbee said:


> Hi, I'm +90 days past eligible date


hey i see that you're from HK as well?/? )) when was your eligibility date for 801 ???


----------



## whysolong

I have been following this forum for a while.
It looks like processing time might be getting longer that the average 3-4 months.
My eligibility was 10 Aug 2014 and have been waiting since then.
Reading all the posts here and grants, I sent emails to the processing centre around 4 month mark in early December 2014 and this is the response I got.

"I am the case officer for your application and your application is being assessed. Please note he processing time for Permanent Partner Visa applications is currently 6-8 months from eligibility. As you were eligible for permanent residence on 10/8/2014, you should expect to receive notification of your visa finalisation before April 2015.
When or if I require further information I will contact you."

First of all it took us by surprise that the case officer would be responding to these generic update enquiry emails. We did not think COs contacted unless something was needed. This I think is ridiculous. In my opinion case officers should be more specific than give us generic answers that you get by calling DIBP. With the amount of money and time they take, we can at least get better answers.

I wonder what is going on and this is stressing us out a lot. Why does it need to take so long? I wonder a lot.

And we submitted online application too. Ours in not complicated from our point of view. We have known each other since 2009, been living together since 2012, married, and have a house together, and everything is as joint.

Checking VEVO and IMMI Account 2-3-4 times a day does not help at all.

Hope to receive good news soon as we have passed 5 month mark.


----------



## Mish

It is to do with all the fraud. 820 to 801 use to be a tick and flick job now because of the scammers and fraudsters DIBP have to pay more attention to 801 and ensure there is a genuine relationship.


----------



## daveenajohns

According to what I have read on this and another forums, Brisbane is taking only 2 months for both paper and online. May be there is large amount of applicants onshore . If there is a case they may need to divide their workload. I am sure there will be scammers for 100 visa not only 801.


----------



## daveenajohns

Whysolong did you apply before or after eligiblilty date.
Thanks


----------



## Mish

Scammers in both but alot more applications for 801 (than 100) so scammers + more applications = longer processing times. The 801 will also include previous PMV applicants as well so that is alot of applications!


----------



## whysolong

daveenajohns said:


> Whysolong did you apply before or after eligiblilty date.
> Thanks


I think we applied on the next day after the eligibility date.


----------



## whysolong

Yes, I have been reading about scams and frauds.
But those situations hurt genuine applicants which is a pity. I do not know if there is anything that can be put in place to separate the genuine from non-genuine cases except COs taking longer and longer.
Ah well, just have to wait and hope that it gets granted quickly.


----------



## fragile_love

whysolong said:


> Yes, I have been reading about scams and frauds.
> But those situations hurt genuine applicants which is a pity. I do not know if there is anything that can be put in place to separate the genuine from non-genuine cases except COs taking longer and longer.
> Ah well, just have to wait and hope that it gets granted quickly.


truely agree with u there....just because of scams and frauds, genuine applicants like us have to "suffer" for longer waiting periods....just not fair. I mean we can settle our life here and wait for 801 patiently but having said that our heart won't be real settled until the real 801 is being approved. If that make sense...just very frustrating...


----------



## Hala

Well, I just received my Partner Visa yesterday, so I guess I have 2 years before I worry about applications, sumbitting documents and all of that 

From what I got reading all 89 pages (took nearly 4 hours), is that I should keep movie/theater tickets, pictures with social gatherings and so on, is that correct?

Should I collect anything else during this period? the financial documents should be a piece of cake by then.

Thanks for your help!

Hala


----------



## Mish

Hala welcome to our lovely group 

You should be keeping everything. With more and more fraud and DIBP asking for more and more evidence is best to keep everything (I have a truck load of movie tickets).

You will need photos, joint bills, joint bank account, mail at same address, social items etc.


----------



## daveenajohns

Is there any feedback form where we can identify this problem and provide possible solution. If Melbourne 801 apps are alot, they should shift some apps to brisbane. So eveyone will have 4 mnths processing rather than 6 and 2.
Is it worth to send feedback form? If they have so much worlload who will look and act on our feedback.


----------



## Mish

whysolong said:


> Yes, I have been reading about scams and frauds.
> But those situations hurt genuine applicants which is a pity. I do not know if there is anything that can be put in place to separate the genuine from non-genuine cases except COs taking longer and longer.
> Ah well, just have to wait and hope that it gets granted quickly.


I agree! I have been thinking lately of what DIBP can do but I have drawn a blank. Unfortunately the scammers all know what they have to do to get a visa.

I would be curious to know how many DIBP catch.


----------



## Mish

daveenajohns said:


> Is there any feedback form where we can identify this problem and provide possible solution. If Melbourne 801 apps are alot, they should shift some apps to brisbane. So eveyone will have 4 mnths processing rather than 6 and 2.
> Is it worth to send feedback form? If they have so much worlload who will look and act on our feedback.


You have nothing to lose.

Really what they should have is they go to a central processing unit and the case officer picks next for the case. Then wouldn't matter if is 100 or 801.


----------



## Hala

Thank you Mish, will start doing that!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi Hala! Welcome to this group. Just so you know, you're eligible for the 801 two years from the date you APPLIED for your 820, not the date you were granted it.


----------



## Hala

So that would be 17th of December 2014 for me, not bad, nearly one month less from the 2 years  

Thanks for the info


----------



## CollegeGirl

You're so welcome! Write it on your calendar.


----------



## whysolong

Hala said:


> So that would be 17th of December 2014 for me, not bad, nearly one month less from the 2 years
> 
> Thanks for the info


So your 820 was granted under less than a month?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Whysolong - it's because she started on a PMV. Most PMV to 820 decisions happen very quickly because they've already established the relationship is genuine.


----------



## whysolong

CollegeGirl said:


> Whysolong - it's because she started on a PMV. Most PMV to 820 decisions happen very quickly because they've already established the relationship is genuine.


Thanks for the clarification.
Silly me  to miss that link.
Cheers


----------



## whysolong

It's 157 days since eligibility.
Feels like a big number when looking at no of days rather than months or weeks.

Looks like I am restless today.


----------



## zatercaled

Dear all,

I have been reading this thread for quite a while now and it's been very useful. I got PR granted today and I guess the least I can do is share my timeline and details with you guys.

Relationship is de facto (registered with the state of Victoria but no marriage), no kids. We met overseas and started going out in Feb 2009. Spent some time together in Europe and Australia as well as in long distance until Jul 2011 when I moved to Melbourne for good, on a student visa. We lived with her parents for about a month before getting our place (joint lease) in Aug 2011. We have been living together ever since. No break up or anything that could make it more difficult. I come from Low Risk country. The case was in my opinion as straightforward as can be except for the fact that we're not married and don't have kids.

Applied for 820: *19 Sep 2012* (applied by post as it wasn't possible to do it online at the time)
820 Granted: *1 Nov 2012*
Second Stage Application: *21 Sep 2014* (applied online uploaded everything at once and then didn't touch it)
801 Granted: *14 Jan 2015*

No one from immigration contacted me at any point during the process except for the two grant notification emails and the invitation to apply for second stage.

I'm of course happy to answer any question you may have.

Cheers and best of luck to you all


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Zatercaled...Congratulations to you both and thanks for sharing the details of your journey with DIBP. Best wishes for your future together in Oz.


----------



## ahbee

whysolong said:


> It's 157 days since eligibility.
> Feels like a big number when looking at no of days rather than months or weeks.
> 
> Looks like I am restless today.


That's count from your date of eligibility ? Or from you application lodgement ?


----------



## ahbee

zatercaled said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been reading this thread for quite a while now and it's been very useful. I got PR granted today and I guess the least I can do is share my timeline and details with you guys.
> 
> Relationship is de facto (registered with the state of Victoria but no marriage), no kids. We met overseas and started going out in Feb 2009. Spent some time together in Europe and Australia as well as in long distance until Jul 2011 when I moved to Melbourne for good, on a student visa. We lived with her parents for about a month before getting our place (joint lease) in Aug 2011. We have been living together ever since. No break up or anything that could make it more difficult. I come from Low Risk country. The case was in my opinion as straightforward as can be except for the fact that we're not married and don't have kids.
> 
> Applied for 820: *19 Sep 2012* (applied by post as it wasn't possible to do it online at the time)
> 820 Granted: *1 Nov 2012*
> Second Stage Application: *21 Sep 2014* (applied online uploaded everything at once and then didn't touch it)
> 801 Granted: *14 Jan 2015*
> 
> No one from immigration contacted me at any point during the process except for the two grant notification emails and the invitation to apply for second stage.
> 
> I'm of course happy to answer any question you may have.
> 
> Cheers and best of luck to you all


Hi

I think my timeline is similar to yours

Applied for 820: 26 Sep 2012 (applied by post too)
*HOWEVER, MY 820 was granted on 14 Dec 2013 (15months)*
Second Stage Application: 5 Dec 2014 (applied by post)
Still waiting for 801 to be granted

Like yours, I only received ONE email for the grant of 820 and the invitation to apply for second stage.


----------



## whysolong

ahbee said:


> That's count from your date of eligibility ? Or from you application lodgement ?


That is from eligibility.
We applied the next day of our eligibility date.


----------



## ahbee

whysolong said:


> That is from eligibility.
> We applied the next day of our eligibility date.


Ummm....mine has been almost 120 days as well


----------



## blee

Hi

I am so sorry if this is kind of black and white answer, but how do you find your date of eligibility for 801 visa?? Is it when you receive from DIBP saying you are eligible or there is a certain date you can identify(like exactly 2 years after application of 820/801 or 3-4 months before the 2 year mark from 820/801 application)??

Thanks in advance


----------



## ahbee

blee said:


> Hi
> 
> I am so sorry if this is kind of black and white answer, but how do you find your date of eligibility for 801 visa?? Is it when you receive from DIBP saying you are eligible or there is a certain date you can identify(like exactly 2 years after application of 820/801 or 3-4 months before the 2 year mark from 820/801 application)??
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi blee

It is calculated exactly 2 years after application of 820/801


----------



## Pianolover1971

Hi, there,

I just lodged my application on the 9th in Jan this year. I am waiting patiently for the result.

Anna


----------



## ahbee

Hi all, I got a letter from IMMI today and my PR is granted !!!!! I submitted the application by post on 5 Dec and it took approx. 1.5 months for then processing. Hope everyone who has been waiting will hear great news soon


----------



## daveenajohns

Congrats ahbee, very happy for you.


----------



## ahbee

Thanks daveenajohns.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Congratulations. Happy for you. Such a relief.


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations Ahbee. Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and success life together in Oz...


----------



## ahbee

Thank you guys. 

By the way, today I heard that I can apply citizenship after my 3rd years staying in Oz (Instead of 4 yrs stay) Does anyone know anything about it ? I was told the the condition has changed.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm sure if the requirements had changed we would have heard about that as it would be a hugely significant change. I think either you misunderstood or the person gave you incorrect information. You must live in Australia for four years in order to get citizenship, and you can only have been out of the country a total of 12 months during those four years (on holidays out of Aus or what have you) and no more than 3 months in your last year before applying. Also, at least your last year before application must be as a permanent resident.


----------



## adoreman

Hi eveyrone. Got the 820 visa today (jan 16,2015) i sent the application by aussie post on jan 14, 2015. Good news they didnt even give me a bridging visa anymore. Just a quick question to those who have their 801 already. What things did they ask you to submit or what did you have to do when they contacted you before getting your 801?


----------



## Pianolover1971

Congratulations! That was quick.


----------



## adoreman

Pianolover1971 said:


> Congratulations! That was quick.


Thanks pianolover. Yes. ! I was wondering how they read and finalized all the visa papers in just two days. It was a comprehensive application maybe 10cm thich of paperworks. When we applied for the PMV before, it took about 10 months.


----------



## Mish

adoreman said:


> Hi eveyrone. Got the 820 visa today (jan 16,2015) i sent the application by aussie post on jan 14, 2015. Good news they didnt even give me a bridging visa anymore. Just a quick question to those who have their 801 already. What things did they ask you to submit or what did you have to do when they contacted you before getting your 801?


Congrats. That is not unusual for a PMV. They are really just making sure you got married and living together as a married couple.

You have to apply for the 801 and they contact you usually 2 months prior to your eligibility date.

Mark has said that the 801 is requiring more and more evidence so I would be submitting as much as you can. Basically same as 820. You want joint bills, joint account, photos, social things ie. Movies, travel together etc.


----------



## Inkhearted

Woohoo, just checked my e-mail and I got the request for more info (about two months and a week before my eligibility date). Can't wait to get started on this. So ready for this whole process to be finished (though I suppose after this it's the wait for citizenship eligibility!). Might have some questions soon. =D


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hey Inkhearted - welcome back!  You should know that they've recently (according to Mark and the experiences of other forum members) cracked down on the 801 applications. Unfortunately you'll need to be ready to provide a lot more evidence than was previously necessary. You'll need to provide much of the same type of evidence you did for the 820 - evidence you've continued to live together, shared finances, nature of your comittment, etc. I know... frustrating. But there's been too much fraud, so they're requiring more now. You can, however, apply for it online at least.


----------



## Inkhearted

Thanks for the info, CollegeGirl! Luckily I've been saving lots of evidence since lodging the 820--I feel like I've got more this time around than I did before, even. I'll make sure to post up what I've got before submitting this one and everyone can assess if they think it's enough or not and we can try to add more if needed. So frustrating the amount of fraud that goes on, making it more difficult for legitimate couples.


----------



## Lindaa

Hi guys!  

I just lodged my application for PR, eligibility date is 23/01/15, so all that's left now is the WAIT...

(Submitted 820 23/01/13, Visa granted 14/05/13).

Have been reading a bit on this thread and am now getting a bit nervous I should have put even more work into it? I didn't really worry that much this time around since our relationship IS genuine and we've been together the whole time... 

Especially worried about the "Nature of commitment" part, as we don't have any will or superannuation stuff. What did you guys include in this section?

Thanks!


----------



## Inkhearted

Lindaa, I just got on to ask this very same question about what to put in the Nature of Commitment section! Nature of Commitment is probably my weakest section and I'd love more ideas to fill it up. Last time around I used tons of our long-distance communication, but obviously we don't have much of that now...

I'd forgotten about supers actually--we are now listed as sole beneficiaries on each other's supers. Does anyone have any idea how I might go about proving this? Can't remember if it's on some documentation I received upon joining the fund or not... I'll have to check. If not, is that sort of thing usually available on online accounts or is it a ring them up and ask sort of deal? (I have SunSuper, he has Rest Super if anyone has experience with those!)


----------



## Elobo

Hi All,

Submitted my online application online to the Melbourne office for my 801 visa. Will try to upload all evidence stuff by end of this week. Any idea how long is the wait before a case officer is assigned?

Thanks
Elvira


----------



## Mish

You can get the details of the beneficiaries online ... both my husband and my super both have these options.


----------



## kacymru

Hey guys, 

Long time lurker, minimal poster.
Have received so much encouragement and advice from these forums so just wanted to say thank you to everyone and add my bit...

04 Oct 2012 - 820 applied for 
14 Jan 2013 - 820 granted
04 Oct 2014 - 801 applied for (online)
20 Jan 2015 - 801 granted 

Provided lots of evidence for 801 (not as much as 820, but still plenty): bank statements, photos, invoices from same doctor/ dentist, car hire receipts in both our names, just two 888 forms. 

No contact at all from immigration - just an email to say it had been granted. 
I did phone up last week and they refused to tell me if I had a case officer or not (no idea why - the guy just said that it was now standard procedure not to tell people). However, I have an idea in my head that when you ring up it might trigger something on their computer to have your case officer look at your file as the exact same thing happened last time (just my speculation but could be possible).

For all those who are still waiting - good luck!! If you think I can answer any questions for you then please feel free to ask.

Thanks!


----------



## zatercaled

Lindaa said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I just lodged my application for PR, eligibility date is 23/01/15, so all that's left now is the WAIT...
> 
> (Submitted 820 23/01/13, Visa granted 14/05/13).
> 
> Have been reading a bit on this thread and am now getting a bit nervous I should have put even more work into it? I didn't really worry that much this time around since our relationship IS genuine and we've been together the whole time...
> 
> Especially worried about the "Nature of commitment" part, as we don't have any will or superannuation stuff. What did you guys include in this section?
> 
> Thanks!


Here's what I did for "Nature of commitment"

- We have joint travel and private health insurance so I put the certificates for both years.

- Itemised phone accounts, most companies seem to have them accessible for a year. You should be able to download them from your online account with them. It's a .csv file so make sure to add the proper bill (which should be a .pdf) so it's clear you haven't changed anything. That should show you've been in contact the whole time as it records all texts and phone calls. It's particularly helpful if one of you was away at one point as it shows you were still in close contact.

- My partner is learning french, which shows some commitment. We added the receipts from her classes.


----------



## ahbee

Lindaa said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I just lodged my application for PR, eligibility date is 23/01/15, so all that's left now is the WAIT...
> 
> (Submitted 820 23/01/13, Visa granted 14/05/13).
> 
> Have been reading a bit on this thread and am now getting a bit nervous I should have put even more work into it? I didn't really worry that much this time around since our relationship IS genuine and we've been together the whole time...
> 
> Especially worried about the "Nature of commitment" part, as we don't have any will or superannuation stuff. What did you guys include in this section?
> 
> Thanks!


Don't worry, everything will be fine. Same as you, we don't have any superannuation stuff, bills, bank accounts etc, but we did travel a lot together. We've included air tickets, pics that we 've taken during our trip etc.


----------



## Inkhearted

Thanks Mish!

Okay, first real application question. I'm applying online. In section 13 it asks, "Has it been 24 months since the date the applicant lodged their temporary partner visa application?"

Well... the answer is truthfully "no" since it will be 24 months in March. But am I supposed to say "yes" as they won't likely see the application until after that date?


EDIT: Aaaand an evidence question. So, we have two cats. They're both registered under my husband's name only. I looked into how I might add my name and the Brisbane City Council's website only says that cat registration is no longer required. I'm going to call in and see if there's something we could do, BUT in lieu of that, would vet bills / vaccination certificates with both of our names listed under "owners" work? Is this even something I should include? (Sometimes I think of these cats as children a bit too much. Maybe immigration doesn't care?)


----------



## CollegeGirl

I wouldn't worry about getting your name on the registration. It would absolutely be fine to include any documents for the kitties with both your names on it, though. It's definitely not mandatory, however. Haha. 

It's interesting that they're asking that as part of the application now. What happens if you tick "no?"

They've always allowed you to submit documents 2 months early when applying by paper - it'd be annoying if they're not going to allow that 2-month leeway online now.


----------



## Inkhearted

When I click "no" it doesn't allow me to continue with the application. :/ Surely I'm meant to click "yes" then--why else would they be sending this stuff out so early, you know? I'll probably call and ask just to be on the safe side.

Thanks for the info about the cats! I'll include bills and things. I'm hoping to more-or-less finish this up over the long weekend (or at least, scan everything and apply for the AFP check!) so I might have more questions later! =D


----------



## Eizzi

Inkhearted said:


> When I click "no" it doesn't allow me to continue with the application. :/ Surely I'm meant to click "yes" then--why else would they be sending this stuff out so early, you know? I'll probably call and ask just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Thanks for the info about the cats! I'll include bills and things. I'm hoping to more-or-less finish this up over the long weekend (or at least, scan everything and apply for the AFP check!) so I might have more questions later! =D


That question threw me too. I mean, duh!

Haha the cat question made me laugh.  As ridiculous as it sounds, for my 801 I'm going to submit something from the doggy day care place, where our puppy's got my surname on their records, and also the vets, where he's got my partner's surname. In the table of contents, I've added an explanation, and mused that we should perhaps give him a double-barrelled surname and send him to private school. I figure these guys read applications all day long, so a little humour might brighten their day a little.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Inkhearted, when you call, be sure and post back what they say. I'm curious. It makes sense you would go ahead and tick "yes."


----------



## Inkhearted

Will do, CollegeGirl!

I'm running into an issue with the online application at the moment--anyone know what to do about this error?

"Give details of the nature of the household. can only contain standard English alphabetic characters including numeric, whitespace and punctuation characters."

It's the same for the other two sections I filled out today. Another two sections that I filled out a few days ago don't have this error. I'm a native English speaker with no knowledge of other languages and working with an English alphabetic and numeric keyboard, so I'm not sure what's going on here! I'm copying and pasting from a Word document and I've tried pasting without source formatting but no change. Tried deleting spaces between paragraphs, parentheses, exclamation points, still won't work. I don't see that any strange characters have worked their way in somehow. Any insights?


----------



## Mish

What about typing it straight in without copying from word and see if that works?


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's the apostrophes, most likely, in your text. We had the same issue.


----------



## Inkhearted

Thanks both of you! I actually logged in this morning and was able to click "next" without any errors, without changing anything. Weird. I guess if someone else runs into that problem, try logging out and logging back in and see if that works?


----------



## Lindaa

Inkhearted said:


> Thanks both of you! I actually logged in this morning and was able to click "next" without any errors, without changing anything. Weird. I guess if someone else runs into that problem, try logging out and logging back in and see if that works?


I had the same issue when copy pasting from word. Had to change the apostophe to make it work


----------



## Inkhearted

Thank you all so much for your help! A couple more questions and I'll be done with the application part (just need to get the evidence sorted now. Dreading going through all these bank statements!):

1. “Give details of the development of the relationship from the date the applicant was granted the temporary visa.” – I feel like I’m too close to the situation to know what to say here! I’ve basically mentioned that we’re more in love and our marriage is stronger than ever, but that didn’t seem very specific, so I went on to say that I’m now employed full-time in a steady job which has taken the financial strain off and brought us closer, and I mentioned our future plans (which are the same as they were in our previous application, except now they’re closer to being “current plans”). Anything else belong here?

2. Employment History – I’m currently working, but there doesn’t seem to be a button to say “still employed by this institution” or whatever. I was going to leave the end date blank, but it’s a required field, so I just put the end date as December 31, 2015. Is that okay do you think? Not sure what else to do there. I’m not contracted for a certain amount of time or anything.

3. “Has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian Government or any public authority in any other country?” – I’m sure I answered this question on the last one too but can’t remember how. I still have federal student loans in the US that I’m paying off. Do I need to answer “yes” to this question?

Oh, and also! We took a trip to Europe in September and had stopovers in Thailand and Austria. We didn't stay in either of these countries for more than a few hours (just in the airport). However, we have tickets showing that we had stopovers there and a stamp in each of our passports from Austria (as that's where we entered the EU). Do I need to include Austria and Thailand on the list of countries I visited?


----------



## Eizzi

Inkhearted said:


> 3. "Has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian Government or any public authority in any other country?" - I'm sure I answered this question on the last one too but can't remember how. I still have federal student loans in the US that I'm paying off. Do I need to answer "yes" to this question?
> 
> Oh, and also! We took a trip to Europe in September and had stopovers in Thailand and Austria. We didn't stay in either of these countries for more than a few hours (just in the airport). However, we have tickets showing that we had stopovers there and a stamp in each of our passports from Austria (as that's where we entered the EU). Do I need to include Austria and Thailand on the list of countries I visited?


I'm positive that debt question wasn't on the 820 paper form (I'm assuming you did yours by paper, don't think online was an option then?) because I also have student loan debts back home and I was relieved to see it only asked for Australian debts, not overseas debts. It's interesting that they're now asking for that too, though not surprising! I'm going to apply by paper again so will be avoiding all these new questions; no ideas sorry!

It probably doesn't count but since you have dates easily to hand, what's the harm in putting it down? Bit silly since the entry/exit date will be the same, I agree, but...


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Hmm it does seem that you have to wait the full 24 months after applying for the 820 to actually apply for the 801. 

Do you guys recommend doing the 801 application by paper or online?

I assume if you do it online you first must get every applicable document certified and then scanned into an e-copy?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Student loans don't count as outstanding debts to Australia (as long as they're not delinquent) so I doubt they will for outside Australia, either.


----------



## Becky26

Hey guys! 

Happy Australia Day to all! Hope everyone is well  

Had a question that I keep forgetting to ask  Can the second stage partner visa application be submitted in person to the DIBP's office? I work in the city and their office is 2 blocks away from where I work. I would prefer to submit it myself rather than posting it mainly to avoid the stress and anticipation of not knowing when the application will be received by immigration. 

That way maybe they can give me the acknowledgement letter when I go in to submit the application. 

What do you guys think? Is this possible? Any advice would be appreciated  Have a great weekend!! 

Kind Regards, 
Becky 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Valentine1981

Becky I believe that the 2nd stage visa must be done online or via post


----------



## Becky26

Valentine1981 said:


> Becky I believe that the 2nd stage visa must be done online or via post


Thanks Valentine! 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

Becky have you considered lodging online?


----------



## Inkhearted

thesmoothsuit said:


> Hmm it does seem that you have to wait the full 24 months after applying for the 820 to actually apply for the 801.
> 
> Do you guys recommend doing the 801 application by paper or online?
> 
> I assume if you do it online you first must get every applicable document certified and then scanned into an e-copy?


Did you call in to DIBP and ask if you do have to wait the full 24 months? I haven't had a chance yet. Just wondering if you got that confirmed! It seems so strange that it couldn't be sent in early if they're giving us all this info early.

I'm finding the online one quite easy to do. I finished up the application (haven't submitted yet) and I'm now sorting evidence into folders based on the different criteria. It's just easier for me to visualize vs. printing it out (plus it saves a tree or twelve!).

The certifying question is a good one--I'm not sure. It's not saying anywhere that things need to be certified (except the Form 888s) and I know I didn't need to certify anything that I sent to my CO via e-mail just before my 820 was approved, but who knows. Would love to hear if someone has experience with this!

-----------

Thanks to everyone who answered the student loan question! I'll answer "no" then. Australia is so awesome not to count that as debt...

I had a somewhat productive day today, though I kept hitting roadblocks with a few things. Skype logs were a nightmare to sort out again before I remembered Skype Log View (I spent some hours on my husband's laptop and have decided I will never be using Windows 8 if I have to make my current Windows 7 computer live to be 100); was able to retrieve his Super beneficiary information but not mine as my account has been locked for some reason, so sent e-mail off to my fund asking why; after a fight with the scanner was able to get some ID documents scanned and sent my AFP clearance application... ugh! I'm tired. 

Anyway, I now have a few questions about evidence I'd like to get your opinions on, if you don't mind! Everyone's so helpful. =D

1.	How long is too long when it comes to excerpts from communication during time spent away from each other? I copied/pasted Facebook communication from the 3 weeks I was in the U.S. last year and it was 72 pages long! I went through and deleted a bunch of stuff, basically leaving a few things that said "love/miss you" or discussed household running (bills, care of cats) or future plans. Down to 17 pages. Still too long? Most of that length is in formatting from Facebook-there are about 5 (shortish) messages per page. Should I get rid of the formatting or delete more things?

2.	Regarding our Europe trip: is attaching every hotel booking and train ticket overkill? I've got everything, but I wonder if it might be kinder to do the plane ticket booking + copy actual plane tickets, a selection of hotels (maybe one from each country?), and then copy the ticket stubs we saved along the way. Otherwise it's TONS of stuff. I don't want to overwhelm them, but at the same time I don't want to have too little! What do you guys think?

3.	Bank statements. Anyone have experience with being a secondary card holder on a credit card? I didn't realize it's only my husband's name that appears on the statements! I have access to the account through NetBank and can pay into it and use the card obviously. Everything that my husband can do, it's just his name is attached to it and mine isn't. :/ I'm going to ask the bank if they can issue a statement saying I'm the secondary card holder or something, but if they can't, do you think something like taking a screenshot of NetBank from both of our NetBank accounts, showing the credit card account in both, would suffice? We also pay the credit card off from our regular joint savings account, which DOES have both of our names on it, so we could show statements from that account paying into it. My only worry is that we've been using the card a lot to build up a credit score, which means groceries and other regular expenses have been coming out of it, making it look like it's my husband who takes care of it all and not both of us. :/


----------



## Mish

Inkhearted glad to see you had a productive day 

1/ I think that may be abit too much for 3 weeks . Try and format it with no so much line spacing. I know with word 2014 it automatically formats it with a specific amount between each line which is really annoying.

2/ Personally I believe that too much is better than not enough. In the past we have done the boarding passes instead of the itinerary along with hotel bookings etc.

3/ They only issue them in one name. My plan was when the time came was to scan both the credit cards to show both have access to the credit card. I am not even sure if there are any banks that do joint credit cards.


----------



## GadoGadoGal

Scanning both cards sounds like a good idea. For our credit card I also took a screen shot of the online account page where it indicates my partner as an authorized user.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Becky have you considered lodging online?


We have! But I have my own format that I want to use when preparing the application. Like we did for the first stage application. 
We don't mind waiting if it takes a little longer to process paper application because now my husband and I are together and know that they will eventually be processing all applications and we will be praying for the best. 
So no rush 

Online application seems more like a head ache honestly speaking. I'm more comfortable doing it the old fashioned way 
Thanks Mish! 

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Eizzi

Inkhearted said:


> 1.	How long is too long when it comes to excerpts from communication during time spent away from each other? I copied/pasted Facebook communication from the 3 weeks I was in the U.S. last year and it was 72 pages long! I went through and deleted a bunch of stuff, basically leaving a few things that said "love/miss you" or discussed household running (bills, care of cats) or future plans. Down to 17 pages. Still too long? Most of that length is in formatting from Facebook-there are about 5 (shortish) messages per page. Should I get rid of the formatting or delete more things?
> 
> 3.	Bank statements. Anyone have experience with being a secondary card holder on a credit card?


Did you use email as well or just facebook? I find the gmail conversation view is really handy - it will put all the emails with the same subject together with the number of emails in a bracket, and the summary view gives the first line or so of the first email. Then it's really easy to make a screencap of the page of emails between the two of you, showing how many there were back and forth, without having to overload them with the individual emails. We had a number of emails about arrange skype times when my partner was overseas, so I just highlighted the word "skype". Etc.

I'm a secondary card holder - for my 820 I just said as much and then scanned the cards, to show they were the same card number for each of our names.


----------



## fragile_love

Hey everyone just wonder is VEVO the first point of update when there's an update to your visa status (e.g. 801 grant)? Or do they send an email/letter to you before VEVO is updated accordingly? I can't help myself from checking VEVO everyday


----------



## whysolong

fragile_love said:


> Hey everyone just wonder is VEVO the first point of update when there's an update to your visa status (e.g. 801 grant)? Or do they send an email/letter to you before VEVO is updated accordingly? I can't help myself from checking VEVO everyday


Same here. VEVO, ImmiAccount, Email - you name it - many times a day 
Reading on the forum - the suggestion is VEVO updates before anything else, e.g. immiaccount or the email.

171 days since eligibility and counting


----------



## fragile_love

whysolong said:


> Same here. VEVO, ImmiAccount, Email - you name it - many times a day
> Reading on the forum - the suggestion is VEVO updates before anything else, e.g. immiaccount or the email.
> 
> 171 days since eligibility and counting


omg 171 days! that's almost 6 months!! 
did u apply via post or online??

i keep checking email every 5 minutes and VEVO daily...tried to limit the check but just couldn't help it!!!

i am only on 66 days :\


----------



## whysolong

fragile_love said:


> omg 171 days! that's almost 6 months!!
> did u apply via post or online??
> 
> i keep checking email every 5 minutes and VEVO daily...tried to limit the check but just couldn't help it!!!
> 
> i am only on 66 days :\


Yeah I do understand the feeling of being impatient but as you said just can not help it.

It was an online application.


----------



## Niki76

Hey everyone,

My eligibility date for 801 is in 2 weeks time.

Am applying online, but have 2 questions here, would be great if anyone could help me out:

1. The Stat Dec for the 2 witnesses, does the person certifying the stat dec form for the witnesses need to know the visa applicant?
I am asking this because during my initial 820/801 application 2 years ago, one of my witness got his stat dec form certified by a police constable (in local police station) and the other witness got it certified at the local pharmacist. Both had no problems at all.
But this time around, my witnesses went to their bank manager and the bank manager refused to certify it for them saying that she(bank manager) can only certify the stat dec form if she knows the applicant (me). Does that makes sense? Did the rule/condition changed on this?

2. Besides the stat dec forms that need certifying, what other supporting documents need to be certified? I have lots of photos to upload, wedding invite, bank statement, lease agreement, zoo membership, etc....does all this need certifying as well?

I am basically done filling in the online form, just waiting to do a final check before i submit it, also to upload the documents, hopefully by this weekend....

Cheers!!


----------



## Inkhearted

Thank you everyone for your input! Sorry I haven't posted in a few days, have been crazy busy. I also haven't had time to call about whether or not we can apply online early or if we do have to wait until the 2-year mark to press the button. I haven't forgotten though! Will try to call this week.

After battling with the scanner some more this week (it refuses to scan to .doc or .pdf on my computer, and refuses to register on my husband's computer half the time. Grr!) we FINALLY have nearly everything on my computer sorted into the appropriate folders. I'm feeling pretty good about the evidence we have, but I thought I'd post what we have here and if anyone has any other ideas I'd love to see if we can add anything.

*Some of the general requirements:*

Australian Police Check (which, if anyone was wondering, was processed in one business day! Still don't have it in my hands but I'd guess it will get here tomorrow)
Two Form 888s
Our own statements about our relationship.

*Financial*


A variety of credit card and debit card statements from joint accounts showing major expenses (joint travel, big vet bill for our accident-prone cat), as well as regular household expenses (rent, food, internet, utilities) and regular date nights to our favorite restaurant. I did the most recent statements from the past 6 months for both our savings account and credit card account, PLUS a couple of extra statements showing the major purchases. It seemed like a lot! I could do up to 12 months for the CC and all 24 months for the savings account if needed.
Copy of both our credit cards showing they are the same account (thank you for the idea!)
 Snapshot of account page showing our other savings account that we only put money into, plus our travel card account. (again, thank you for the idea!)

*Social*


Copy of Europe Trip itinerary + plane tickets (for some reason we only have our tickets going TO Europe and not coming back, but hey--they know we're in the country!)
All Europe train tickets (7)
All Europe accommodation reservations (10)
Tour reservations in Europe (5)
Ticket stubs from castles, museums, and zoos in Europe.
Ticket stubs and receipts from plays seen at QPAC in Brisbane (3 - including tickets for a play we'll be seeing in March)
Ticket stubs from movies seen over the last few years. (would recommend to anyone else scanning these as soon as you get them! Most of them were useless because they were so faded!)
Ticket stubs from a museum event we attended together.
A selection of photos (6) of us together in Europe.
Our Facebook Friendship page.

*Nature of Our Commitment to Each Other*


Selection of Facebook communication during time apart.
Skype communication during time apart.
Our Super Fund Beneficiary information, showing each other as sole beneficiaries.

*Nature of Household*


A copy of our most current lease. (We just signed a new one. Is it helpful to provide 2014's lease as well? 2013's was included in our 820.)
An envelope showing both our names and address.
A statement about the division of household chores.
Vet Vaccination Certificates for both cats showing both our names as "owners"
Vet bill showing both our names as "owners"
Bank statements from joint accounts showing major household purchases such as a couch, fridge, and mattress.
 Water bills showing both names and address (3).

And... I think that's everything. And once again, thank you to everyone who's helped out (both on this thread and posting ideas and things on the forum in general!)! I honestly don't know what I would do without this forum sometimes.


----------



## Hozmoz

Hi all we are waiting on 801 since start of October last year, trying to check vevo this weekend we keep getting am error message that his visa grant number is not valid or something similar. Anyone else???


----------



## panda

Hozmoz said:


> Hi all we are waiting on 801 since start of October last year, trying to check vevo this weekend we keep getting am error message that his visa grant number is not valid or something similar. Anyone else???


Yes that's a good sign


----------



## Hozmoz

Just checked again and it says the Van does not match his current visa... So im feeling like it's good news but no email yet


----------



## Hozmoz

Sorry autocorrect. VgN not van!


----------



## Mish

Hozmoz said:


> Just checked again and it says the Van does not match his current visa... So im feeling like it's good news but no email yet


That is greats news! It has probably been approved. Did you check your online account (if applied online) and junk email?

Otherwise ring DIBP first thing in the morning and get a password for VEVO.


----------



## Mish

Inkhearted said:


> [*]Ticket stubs from movies seen over the last few years. (would recommend to anyone else scanning these as soon as you get them! Most of them were useless because they were so faded!)


I started scanning ours as we see them a couple of months ago because thought that 2 years worth of movie tickets would be painful.

Your evidence is great .

How did you get both your names on the water bill? I thought the bill from Urban was in the same names as the rates notice from BCC ie. The house owners.

Enjoy Wicked


----------



## Hozmoz

We applied by paper Mish, will be letting u know....!!! ( wish we knew now as he has to go away for a week of study tomorrow so we won't be able to celebrate till next weekend haha)


----------



## Inkhearted

Mish said:


> I started scanning ours as we see them a couple of months ago because thought that 2 years worth of movie tickets would be painful.
> 
> Your evidence is great .
> 
> How did you get both your names on the water bill? I thought the bill from Urban was in the same names as the rates notice from BCC ie. The house owners.
> 
> Enjoy Wicked


Thanks Mish! We get sent the water bill by the real estate. They give us a "tenant invoice" with their mark on it, and we pay the real estate for the water. They also attach the actual bill which has the owners' names on it, so immigration will be able to see that it's a legitimate bill. =D


----------



## CollegeGirl

Inkhearted - I know you said you included six photos of you together in Europe - you might want to also include at least 10 photos of you guys together with other people since your 820 grant, for social context, if you can. I know Immi have specifically come back and asked a few people to provide this for their 801 recently.


----------



## Hozmoz

So I.spent 30 mins on hold yesterday to be told nothing, then transferred and cut off! He spent an hour and a half in hold today between 2 people before he had to hang up. We still know nothing. Vevo still won't work for us. I am so annoyed right now!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sorry, I'd be annoyed, too - but it does sound like you got the grant. You just have to navigate the phone labyrinth again. No other choice.


----------



## Hozmoz

He finally got through to someone this arvo who said that they are unable to inform.him about it as an official letter was posted to us Friday. So we are still waiting on the letter, but I assume it's his grant!!!!!
We are hoping to apply for something (educational) for him before the 10th but he needs his PR for it  that's why we are getting itchy!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's gotta be the grant. I don't know why they wouldn't just tell you. They usually do. How annoying! Let us know when you get it!


----------



## AmonRa

Hi guys,

I've been waiting for my wife's visa application for a while now, I applied on the 24th of April last year and we are still waiting, she has done her
Medical in September last year, all the police checks have been sent in and done, my wife is bosnian and we applied at the Vienna embassy, we are both young she is 19 I'm 25 and she is currently 5 months pregnant, I am so worried we won't be able to travel due to her later stages of pregnancy, I am a Australian citizen it is so worrying seeing people waiting up to 12 and more months and some people from Bosnia getting it within 10 months.

I hope she will be granted her visa by the end of this month


----------



## Akbar007

Hello everyone

Applied for spouse visa from Afghanistan on June 2013 on March 2014 done medicals and documents submitted for security check its been almost a year any advise????? Plz


----------



## CollegeGirl

External security checks can take well over 12 months, I'm afraid. Hang in there.


----------



## whysolong

We are coming to almost 6 months since the eligibility. The recent grants have been around 4 months on average.
So decided to send an email to the processing centre (rather than waiting on the phone for about an hour or so). I am hoping that it might just spark something on their end.


----------



## menaya

whysolong said:


> We are coming to almost 6 months since the eligibility. The recent grants have been around 4 months on average.
> So decided to send an email to the processing centre (rather than waiting on the phone for about an hour or so). I am hoping that it might just spark something on their end.


I am awaiting for my 801 visa grant as well. Its already 115 days passed my eligibility. Applied onshore by papers.


----------



## menaya

Been reading this thread for awhile now. Awaiting for 801 PR. I have a pending university application and all i need is PR grant.

Eligibilidy date: 9th Oct. 2012. Applied ONSHORE via paper a month earlier and since then i havent heard anything.... hopefully soon


----------



## fragile_love

menaya said:


> Been reading this thread for awhile now. Awaiting for 801 PR. I have a pending university application and all i need is PR grant.
> 
> Eligibilidy date: 9th Oct. 2012. Applied ONSHORE via paper a month earlier and since then i havent heard anything.... hopefully soon


hopefully soon for you! I've been following this post for a little while looks like the average is about 17 weeks from you eligibility...so hopefully not too long for ya...... mine is 23th Nov 2012 so still almost 2 months behind you


----------



## Akbar007

CollegeGirl said:


> External security checks can take well over 12 months, I'm afraid. Hang in there.


Hey,

Thanks for replay so basically you mean that the security checks will take longer than one year OMG ;( this march 2015 it would be exactly 12 months since my case has been refferd to security checks and looking at 12 months i can understand but would it take longer than 12 months?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Akbar007 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for replay so basically you mean that the security checks will take longer than one year OMG ;( this march 2015 it would be exactly 12 months since my case has been refferd to security checks and looking at 12 months i can understand but would it take longer than 12 months?


Hopefully not, but they can. We've seen people on this forum from some of the highest-risk countries (of which Afghanistan is one) wait 18-24 months or even longer from the date of their application because of security checks. Nothing to do but wait, I'm afraid.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Just to clear up a little confusion for those waiting for their second-stage 801 (which is this thread's intended purpose. ) -

Your *eligibility date* is the date that is two years AFTER the date you originally applied for your 820. So if you applied for your 820 in 2012, your eligibility date was sometime in 2014, *NOT* in 2012.  Just didn't want it to get any more confusing - a couple of people briefly looked like they had been waiting years for a second-stage 801, which would have been a huge problem.


----------



## Hozmoz

He got it!!!!! So happy but unfortunately we are 300kms apart till Friday haha. 
We were eligible 28th sep 2014, they stamped and received our paperwork October 2nd and our letter says it was granted Jan 30, but it took till today the 4th to receive the news.
One year and a bit more paperwork till citizenship now!! 
Good luck everyone x


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. It's very helpful to know the processing timeframe. Only two sleeps till Friday... then... celebration together... Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life in Oz. 



Hozmoz said:


> He got it!!!!! So happy but unfortunately we are 300kms apart till Friday haha.
> We were eligible 28th sep 2014, they stamped and received our paperwork October 2nd and our letter says it was granted Jan 30, but it took till today the 4th to receive the news.
> One year and a bit more paperwork till citizenship now!!
> Good luck everyone x


----------



## menaya

congratulations on the 801 visa grant !!! 

im still waiting for mine. applied onshore. eligibility date 9th oct. 2012.


----------



## CollegeGirl

menaya said:


> congratulations on the 801 visa grant !!!
> 
> im still waiting for mine. applied onshore. eligibility date 9th oct. 2012.


Psst....



CollegeGirl said:


> Just to clear up a little confusion for those waiting for their second-stage 801 (which is this thread's intended purpose. ) -
> 
> Your *eligibility date* is the date that is two years AFTER the date you originally applied for your 820. So if you applied for your 820 in 2012, your eligibility date was sometime in 2014, *NOT* in 2012.  Just didn't want it to get any more confusing - a couple of people briefly looked like they had been waiting years for a second-stage 801, which would have been a huge problem.


----------



## menaya

CollegeGirl said:


> Psst....


ohhh thanks collegegirl for bringing that attention to me. obviosly i musthave typed it all wrong. anyway, my 820 was granted 9th Oct. 2012.

Originally PMV from Phils, waited 3 weeks before PMV granted. 
Applied 820 after 3 days i got my grant.
applied 801 in Sept 2014...... uhhhmmm, i hear nothing....


----------



## Hozmoz

Thanks guys, rest of you won't be too far off


----------



## CollegeGirl

menaya said:


> ohhh thanks collegegirl for bringing that attention to me. obviosly i musthave typed it all wrong. anyway, my 820 was granted 9th Oct. 2012.
> 
> Originally PMV from Phils, waited 3 weeks before PMV granted.
> Applied 820 after 3 days i got my grant.
> applied 801 in Sept 2014...... uhhhmmm, i hear nothing....


No worries!  Normally I wouldn't be so pedantic, but I just don't want people getting confused.


----------



## KS77

Just in regards to credit cards - our statement shows 4 numbers against each transaction (which is the end of the card number) so we could send the statements and show that I was definitely doing my fair share of spending on his card &#128540;



Inkhearted said:


> Did you call in to DIBP and ask if you do have to wait the full 24 months? I haven't had a chance yet. Just wondering if you got that confirmed! It seems so strange that it couldn't be sent in early if they're giving us all this info early. I'm finding the online one quite easy to do. I finished up the application (haven't submitted yet) and I'm now sorting evidence into folders based on the different criteria. It's just easier for me to visualize vs. printing it out (plus it saves a tree or twelve!). The certifying question is a good one--I'm not sure. It's not saying anywhere that things need to be certified (except the Form 888s) and I know I didn't need to certify anything that I sent to my CO via e-mail just before my 820 was approved, but who knows. Would love to hear if someone has experience with this! ----------- Thanks to everyone who answered the student loan question! I'll answer "no" then. Australia is so awesome not to count that as debt... I had a somewhat productive day today, though I kept hitting roadblocks with a few things. Skype logs were a nightmare to sort out again before I remembered Skype Log View (I spent some hours on my husband's laptop and have decided I will never be using Windows 8 if I have to make my current Windows 7 computer live to be 100); was able to retrieve his Super beneficiary information but not mine as my account has been locked for some reason, so sent e-mail off to my fund asking why; after a fight with the scanner was able to get some ID documents scanned and sent my AFP clearance application... ugh! I'm tired.  Anyway, I now have a few questions about evidence I'd like to get your opinions on, if you don't mind! Everyone's so helpful. =D 1.	How long is too long when it comes to excerpts from communication during time spent away from each other? I copied/pasted Facebook communication from the 3 weeks I was in the U.S. last year and it was 72 pages long! I went through and deleted a bunch of stuff, basically leaving a few things that said &#147;love/miss you&#148; or discussed household running (bills, care of cats) or future plans. Down to 17 pages. Still too long? Most of that length is in formatting from Facebook&#151;there are about 5 (shortish) messages per page. Should I get rid of the formatting or delete more things? 2.	Regarding our Europe trip: is attaching every hotel booking and train ticket overkill? I&#146;ve got everything, but I wonder if it might be kinder to do the plane ticket booking + copy actual plane tickets, a selection of hotels (maybe one from each country?), and then copy the ticket stubs we saved along the way. Otherwise it&#146;s TONS of stuff. I don&#146;t want to overwhelm them, but at the same time I don&#146;t want to have too little! What do you guys think? 3.	Bank statements. Anyone have experience with being a secondary card holder on a credit card? I didn&#146;t realize it&#146;s only my husband&#146;s name that appears on the statements! I have access to the account through NetBank and can pay into it and use the card obviously. Everything that my husband can do, it&#146;s just his name is attached to it and mine isn&#146;t. :/ I&#146;m going to ask the bank if they can issue a statement saying I&#146;m the secondary card holder or something, but if they can&#146;t, do you think something like taking a screenshot of NetBank from both of our NetBank accounts, showing the credit card account in both, would suffice? We also pay the credit card off from our regular joint savings account, which DOES have both of our names on it, so we could show statements from that account paying into it. My only worry is that we&#146;ve been using the card a lot to build up a credit score, which means groceries and other regular expenses have been coming out of it, making it look like it&#146;s my husband who takes care of it all and not both of us. :/


----------



## Mish

KS77 said:


> Just in regards to credit cards - our statement shows 4 numbers against each transaction (which is the end of the card number) so we could send the statements and show that I was definitely doing my fair share of spending on his card ?de1c


I love how it does that . That is why I didn't highlight anything for the 820 because the statement itself shows the not the same card is used all the time.


----------



## KS77

menaya said:


> congratulations on the 801 visa grant !!! im still waiting for mine. applied onshore. eligibility date 9th oct. 2012.


Look forward to hearing your news! Our date is the 10th October


----------



## Akbar007

CollegeGirl said:


> Hopefully not, but they can. We've seen people on this forum from some of the highest-risk countries (of which Afghanistan is one) wait 18-24 months or even longer from the date of their application because of security checks. Nothing to do but wait, I'm afraid.


Hey sorry to bother you again 

I just wanted to say that it has been 19 months since applied for partners visa in dubai from Afghanistan this security check why does it take so long i mean mine was refferd to the department on March 2014 and still no replay what kind of checking procedure is this and since i have also worked with United Nations i was hoping i would have a bit advantage but No  and do you think taking a letter from a high ranking official like president or ministers will help expedite the process? Thanks,


----------



## Mish

Akbar007 said:


> Hey sorry to bother you again
> 
> I just wanted to say that it has been 19 months since applied for partners visa in dubai from Afghanistan this security check why does it take so long i mean mine was refferd to the department on March 2014 and still no replay what kind of checking procedure is this and since i have also worked with United Nations i was hoping i would have a bit advantage but No  and do you think taking a letter from a high ranking official like president or ministers will help expedite the process? Thanks,


What is involved in the checks is mostly secret as they wouldn't want people trying to beat them. What we do know is that they are talking to government departments in the countries (your case Afghanistan) to get information. They are checking to see if you are linked to any terrorist groups or activities.

Unfortunately nothing you can do it will hurry it up. Even DIBP can't tell you what is happening with them because are they know is that they are processing and don't know anything until they are returned to them.

The only thing you can do is lodge a complaint with IGS about the processing time but everyone who has done that in the past have all been told the same thing ... there are no problems and it is progressing ans to contact them in 6 months time if haven't heard anything.

Hopefully you will hear good news soon.


----------



## Elobo

Hi All,

Just wanted to know what is the current processing time for 801 visa for online applications in Melbourne. I have applied mine on 13th Jan and was wondering on how long before a case officer is assigned.
thanks
Elvira


----------



## fragile_love

Elobo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to know what is the current processing time for 801 visa for online applications in Melbourne. I have applied mine on 13th Jan and was wondering on how long before a case officer is assigned.
> thanks
> Elvira


Its about 4-6 months from 820 eligibility. Whens your eligibility date? Mine is end of Nov 2014 and ive sent the documents in sept 2014 and still haven't heard anything.......


----------



## Elobo

Hi there..

My eligibility date was Dec 2014 and so applied in Jan 2015.
Did you do your's online?
Thanks 
Elvira


----------



## Dave86

Hi all

My eligibility date for 801 was August 2014.
i am still waiting


----------



## Elobo

Have you already applied and you are waiting for a CO?


----------



## Dave86

Yes. i applied in August.

in Jan, i sent email to Immi for update.
their reply was that waiting period is 6-8 months from eligibility date.

At end of Feb, it will be 6 months from my eligibility date.


----------



## menaya

My eligibility date for 801 was 9th October 2014.
Today is my 4th month.  
University application for sem 1 Feb intake has moved to sem 2 July as I will be paying international tuition fee if I don't have for my PR Grant yet.


----------



## aiya2

im still waiting too , eligible date for second stage 13 sep 2014
all document submit on 19th Sep 2014...still waiting, don't know for how long


----------



## whysolong

whysolong said:


> We are coming to almost 6 months since the eligibility. The recent grants have been around 4 months on average.
> So decided to send an email to the processing centre (rather than waiting on the phone for about an hour or so). I am hoping that it might just spark something on their end.


Did not receive any response to my email from last week except the standard system generated response.
Being as impatient as I am, I called the general number. After waiting on the line for over an hour, I was told the same thing.
It is exactly 6 months today since our eligibility. The lady on the line said it should be finalised soon as it's crossed 6 month mark. She could not impart any new information.
The wait goes on.


----------



## kushi

Hello everyone,
My second stage visa eligibility for 801 visa was August 2014,
It is almost 5 months and 7 days when i received call from my CO.
She was a kind lady and she did questioned me about half and hour regarding our mutual co habituation.
She asked the information which i have provided to her on my paper application.

She requested me statutory declarations from both of our parents and also photo evidences to show the relationship between ours and our parents.

So i had to get them from my native country via post.She has given me 28 days to submit the documents.


So according to my point of view i feel ,try to provide as much as evidences you can.So it will help your CO to make a decision easily.
Hope this is helpful for those who are applying for their second stage.
Will update the outcome when i hear from my CO.Still i haven't submitted the documents even

Good luck for those who are waiting......


----------



## Tiger

*CO assigned*

Hi all. I was following this thread from long time and it was very helpful. I got a call from my CO month ago, exactly after 5 months 2 weeks time as my eligibility date. She interview me for half an hour asking all general question and told if she needs any documents will contact me. She also talk to my partner and we are wondering how long will it take to approved 801 after CO is assigned. It's been one month she called us and nothing heard from my CO.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

What questions did the CO ask?


----------



## Mish

Tiger said:


> Hi all. I was following this thread from long time and it was very helpful. I got a call from my CO month ago, exactly after 5 months 2 weeks time as my eligibility date. She interview me for half an hour asking all general question and told if she needs any documents will contact me. She also talk to my partner and we are wondering how long will it take to approved 801 after CO is assigned. It's been one month she called us and nothing heard from my CO.


Unfortunately every case is different. We have seen some 801's take almost a year to approve and then anothers approved in only 3-4 months.

I find it interesting that they are starting to interview more and more people at 801.


----------



## kdc

Hi i was wondering if anyone knew how likely it is to be granted the 801 straight away rather than the 820 first, has this happened to anyone and does this only happen with certain eligibility?


----------



## Mish

kdc said:


> Hi i was wondering if anyone knew how likely it is to be granted the 801 straight away rather than the 820 first, has this happened to anyone and does this only happen with certain eligibility?


Only if you are eligible ... 3 years married or de facto relationship or 2 years if you have a child together.


----------



## kdc

Thanks mish, I'm still awaiting my 820 partner visa. However in May this year we will have been in a defacto relationship for 3 years, if my visa comes before May will I be able to apply for the 801 as of May or will I have to wait the two years with the 820? 
Thanks


----------



## Mish

kdc said:


> Thanks mish, I'm still awaiting my 820 partner visa. However in May this year we will have been in a defacto relationship for 3 years, if my visa comes before May will I be able to apply for the 801 as of May or will I have to wait the two years with the 820?
> Thanks


It is an at lodgement requirement. So even though you are 3 years this May you aren't eligible for 801 until 2 years after you applied for the 820.


----------



## whysolong

Hurrah!!! Hurrah!!! Hurrah!!!

Grant email came through this morning.


:

Took 6 months and 1 week since eligibility. No interviews or additional documents requested. Whatever submitted was enough. It was an online application too.

Yay!!!!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. WoooHooo! Time to celebrate and relax. Best wishes for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



whysolong said:


> Hurrah!!! Hurrah!!! Hurrah!!!
> 
> Grant email came through this morning.
> 
> 
> Took 6 months and 1 week since eligibility. No interviews or additional documents requested. Whatever submitted was enough. It was an online application too.
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Thanks everyone.


----------



## kushi

Hi all,

Is anybody experiencing a difficulty in logging to VEVO site.
Mine was with an error massage from today morning it self.I did ring Immi general Inquiries but they said they cant find out my visa status in the system......
I doubt is it something wrong with the system or something else....

Thanks


----------



## Mish

That is what people get just before they get their letter from DIBP with the grant.

You should get the letter soon


----------



## adm6

Hi all!

New to this thread as we have finally got our 820 approved a couple of weeks ago! I thought I'd have a little read on here since we will be eligible end of September this year, and starting to panic as it seems DIBP are now asking for a lot more evidence for the 801 than they used to? Am I right in thinking we pretty much need to gather as much evidence as we did for the 820?! I've been so unorganised and not kept much at all since we applied for 820! Question though - are we expected to send in documents (bank statements etc) for the last 2 years since we applied for the 820, or is it just evidence from when we got our 820 grant (now) until we apply for the 801? (for us it would just be the next 7 months worth of stuff, which isn't so bad...)

Also, as we can apply online now - can anyone clarify, do we need to get everything certified before we upload, or only certain documents? And for the police certificate? As that was the one document I know we had to send original copies with our paper application for 820 - what do you do for the online application? Sorry if these questions have been asked before!!

Slightly panicking that I have heaps to do for this in the coming months (it took us a good 4-6 months to get everything together for our 820!), whilst also planning our wedding which is 5 weeks before our eligibility date - why must everything happen at once!! Haha. I'm hoping if I'm organised about it, I can have pretty much everything all sorted before the wedding and only need to add a few wedding photos and our certificate then before we submit.

Thanks guys!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi adm6! Welcome to the PR bench. 

That's a really good question as to whether the evidence you provide needs to be from the time of 820 grant, or from 820 application. I am fairly certain they only want evidence since visa grant. The Permanent Partner Checklist actually specifically says (emphasis mine):



> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) requires additional information or documents
> that cover your circumstances *since you were granted* the temporary partner visa.


I've also read on this forum and others that recent second-stage PR applicants have been contacted by COs and asked for a number of photos of them with friends/family, and the time period requested has also been only since visa grant, which for a few posters has been an issue since their temporary visa took so long they were left to provide 10-20 photos (can't remember exactly the number) with friends & family in only a 3-4 month time period.

I tell you that for 2 reasons:

1) So you know to provide as many photos as possible with you and your partner and otheres in social situations over the next several months, and 
2) Because it at least seems to confirm that it's only the time since grant that they're looking at.

You're absolutely correct that they have really increased the requirements; they've really cracked down on second-stage PR visas as there was quite a bit of fraud. In other words, yes, you'll essentially be treating this like your original application.

You'll scan everything in colour and upload it; the only things that need to be certified are Forms 888 written by those testifying to your relationship, and their government-issued ID documents. That's it. (You may not even need to get their IDs certified if you can scan them in colour and upload them - but I'd do it just to be on the safe side myself as there's some disagreement as to whether it's necessary or not).

Here's the Permanent Partner Checklist if you haven't looked at it yet: http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/info-permanent-partner-visa.pdf

And here's where you start your application, which I *believe* you can begin 2 months before your eligibility date (It looks that way at least, though no one's confirmed or denied that for certain... you may not be able to apply until your actual eligibility date). https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/

Congrats on the upcoming wedding - such an exciting time!!! Enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## kushi

Hello everyone,


----------



## rose2014

kushi said:


> Hello everyone, Finally i received my PR two days back. Here is my timeline Applied through immigration office on 30/08/2012 Granted the TR on 13/03/2014 Eligibility date was 30/08/2014 PR granted on 18/2/2015 So it took around 5.5 months to grant my second stage visa Hope this is useful for those who are waiting..... You all get good news soon.... Keep waiting.


A biggg congrats, Kushii!!


----------



## fragile_love

Just wonder did anyone applied for 820/801 in November 2012?? if so, have we heard anything from immi yet?? 

I'm 94 days past eligibility and counting.....


----------



## menaya

fragile_love said:


> Just wonder did anyone applied for 820/801 in November 2012?? if so, have we heard anything from immi yet??
> 
> I'm 94 days past eligibility and counting.....


My eligibility date is Oct 9, 2014. I'm still waiting as well...


----------



## ahbee

menaya said:


> My eligibility date is Oct 9, 2014. I'm still waiting as well...


Hi Menaya, my visa is granted in mid Jan


----------



## Salmiakki

My eligibility date is Nov 17 2014..still waiting. My 820 took almost 12 months


----------



## fragile_love

Salmiakki said:


> My eligibility date is Nov 17 2014..still waiting. My 820 took almost 12 months


My 820 took 15 months! But i don't think it affects 801 as i think 820 and 801 are processed at different centers in Melbourne....

patiently waiting.......


----------



## mino88

Visa 801 eligible since the 21st Nov 2014. Visa 820 took 16 months to be granted . Fingers crossed my 801 will be approved soon :-(


----------



## menaya

Ola! My 801 Grant arrived today thru post. It was granted on the 23rd Feb. 2015. 
I didn't logged to VEVO in two weeks as I get tired doing it... Said to my self, if it comes, it comes! For all you guys waiting for 801, don't think about it too much. If they need docs. They call. Getting into VEVO everyday is a bit frustrating when you don't see what you want to see.  

granted after 4 months and 14 days passed eligibility date.

I didn't received any call from immigration since my application.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Wonderful news! Thanks for sharing. 4 and a half months is a helpful guide. Fingers crossed, we might get ours by Christmas, Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. Yippeee! 



menaya said:


> Ola! My 801 Grant arrived today thru post. It was granted on the 23rd Feb. 2015.
> I didn't logged to VEVO in two weeks as I get tired doing it... Said to my self, if it comes, it comes! For all you guys waiting for 801, don't think about it too much. If they need docs. They call. Getting into VEVO everyday is a bit frustrating when you don't see what you want to see.
> 
> granted after 4 months and 14 days passed eligibility date.
> 
> I didn't received any call from immigration since my application.


----------



## panda

menaya said:


> Ola! My 801 Grant arrived today thru post. It was granted on the 23rd Feb. 2015.
> I didn't logged to VEVO in two weeks as I get tired doing it... Said to my self, if it comes, it comes! For all you guys waiting for 801, don't think about it too much. If they need docs. They call. Getting into VEVO everyday is a bit frustrating when you don't see what you want to see.
> 
> granted after 4 months and 14 days passed eligibility date.
> 
> I didn't received any call from immigration since my application.


Congratulations, did u apply paper or online for 801?


----------



## menaya

panda said:


> Congratulations, did u apply paper or online for 801?


Applied through post.
Yours should be very soon.

By the way mine originally from PMV visa. My
820 waiting time was 3 days. That was the quickest visa waiting time ever.
801 waiting time was 4.5 months. All were paper Applications


----------



## 88aus

Hi guys
I got a letter from DIBP saying my PR visa has been granted on 26th Feb 2015. 
It took 2 months and 10 days. My eligibility date was 17th Dec 2014

Cheers!


----------



## Mish

88aus said:


> Hi guys
> I got a letter from DIBP saying my PR visa has been granted on 26th Feb 2015.
> It took 2 months and 10 days. My eligibility date was 17th Dec 2014
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats . Did you come from a 309 or 820?


----------



## fragile_love

Tomorrow I will be on 100 days after eligibility... and still patiently waiting for 801 to come  anyone has any good news?


----------



## jarni

*Pr granted!*

Hey all,

I have been following this thread for a while and reading your posts has been a real help. I guess I never had much to contribute but I want to share my visa progress with you all to offer hope to people waiting.

My PR 801 was granted today!! I was eligible Oct 22nd 2014, so our visa took just over 4 months. I didn't receive a phone call or anything. 
Our application was good and we provided all the evidence immigration requested but not excessive amounts. I provided a timeline of evidence dating from the grant of our temporary 820 to the day we applied for the 801.I tried to provide something for every couple of months and all the obvious stuff like photos, flight tickets, bank details etc.

I'm not sure if this next part is relevant or just a coincidence, but I called the Melbourne office 3 days ago to ask for an update on the progress and I was told that they were unable to provide an update and processing times are 6-8 months. The guy on the phone was really nice and look through my application and said it met the checklist so I just had to wait.
3 days later it was granted! Maybe he pushed it through or maybe he didn't but maybe a phone call to spark something doesn't do any harm.

To everyone still waiting, I wish you all luck and I hope your visa come through soon.

p.s it is actually our anniversary today so maybe our case officer had a sentimental side!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congrats & good luck!*

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing your news with us all. The timeline is a good idea. Sincere best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



jarni said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while and reading your posts has been a real help. I guess I never had much to contribute but I want to share my visa progress with you all to offer hope to people waiting.
> 
> My PR 801 was granted today!! I was eligible Oct 22nd 2014, so our visa took just over 4 months. I didn't receive a phone call or anything.
> Our application was good and we provided all the evidence immigration requested but not excessive amounts. I provided a timeline of evidence dating from the grant of our temporary 820 to the day we applied for the 801.I tried to provide something for every couple of months and all the obvious stuff like photos, flight tickets, bank details etc.
> 
> I'm not sure if this next part is relevant or just a coincidence, but I called the Melbourne office 3 days ago to ask for an update on the progress and I was told that they were unable to provide an update and processing times are 6-8 months. The guy on the phone was really nice and look through my application and said it met the checklist so I just had to wait.
> 3 days later it was granted! Maybe he pushed it through or maybe he didn't but maybe a phone call to spark something doesn't do any harm.
> 
> To everyone still waiting, I wish you all luck and I hope your visa come through soon.
> 
> p.s it is actually our anniversary today so maybe our case officer had a sentimental side!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

mine is Sept2013. Police checks does this mean AFP? anyone to share the required docs being asked prior to granting of 801.


----------



## fragile_love

Congrats!! Did u apply via post or online and did u receive the grant via email or post? 



jarni said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while and reading your posts has been a real help. I guess I never had much to contribute but I want to share my visa progress with you all to offer hope to people waiting.
> 
> My PR 801 was granted today!! I was eligible Oct 22nd 2014, so our visa took just over 4 months. I didn't receive a phone call or anything.
> Our application was good and we provided all the evidence immigration requested but not excessive amounts. I provided a timeline of evidence dating from the grant of our temporary 820 to the day we applied for the 801.I tried to provide something for every couple of months and all the obvious stuff like photos, flight tickets, bank details etc.
> 
> I'm not sure if this next part is relevant or just a coincidence, but I called the Melbourne office 3 days ago to ask for an update on the progress and I was told that they were unable to provide an update and processing times are 6-8 months. The guy on the phone was really nice and look through my application and said it met the checklist so I just had to wait.
> 3 days later it was granted! Maybe he pushed it through or maybe he didn't but maybe a phone call to spark something doesn't do any harm.
> 
> To everyone still waiting, I wish you all luck and I hope your visa come through soon.
> 
> p.s it is actually our anniversary today so maybe our case officer had a sentimental side!


----------



## KatieM

*The 801 waiting game*

Hi, all

I've been following this thread since my partner and I submitted our 801 application at the end of September 2014. I thought it would be nice to share our details/timeline etc for others to read. I've found the forum helpful and it's great to share with others who are also waiting or about to apply.

So&#8230;my partner and I are a same-sex couple and we have been together since June 2009. We were friends before that. I'm a British citizen and my partner is Australian by birth. We applied for the 820/801 partner visa in October 2012-our 801 eligibility date was 17 October 2014.

When we applied for the 820 it was via post. We applied for the 801 online, but haven't heard anything as yet. We submitted various things with our application, stat decs from family and friends, police certificates, proof of ID and address, photos, bank account statements, shared credit card details, super beneficiary details etc&#8230; As we're raising my daughter together, I also posted proof of ID and address for her.

Now we're just waiting, waiting, waiting! I know of others who are British and whose eligibility dates were after ours that have already received their 801s. That puzzles me. It would suggest they're not processed in date order. I'll probably leave it another few weeks and give them a call to ask if there's anything else we can provide.

Anyway, great to be waiting with all you other 801 folks!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Any chance those British folks are living in different areas of Sydney? With the 801s, some processing centres are faster than others.


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Katie... it must be getting pretty close now... and the fact that you haven't heard anything at all from them can usually be interpreted as a positive sign. We haven't lodged our 801 yet, so the info you share is very helpful. Best wishes to both of you and your daughter.


----------



## Mish

Are you sure theirs was an 801 and not a 100? 100's are usually processed faster than 801 from what we have seen.


----------



## KatieM

Thanks for you well wishes! Hopefully you're right and it won't be too much longer. We're in Melbourne. I forgot to add that. But we're an online application, so I'm not sure where it's been farmed out to for processing.

I definitely know of British applicants in Melbourne going onto 801 visas who have been processed more quickly than us. Not sure what other information we can provide to be honest. I occasionally upload new documents as and when things come in the mail that I think might help. We've been pretty thorough. I'd be surprised to hear they thought we hadn't provided enough.


----------



## mino88

Has anyone else had problem with VEVO today ? I fail to log in twice saying my details can not be found . I'm also aware this can happen when visa is granted so fingers crossed this is the case!!!! I rang immi to verify the issue and tipically gotta wait over an hour to receive a call back from them ! Anyway my heart beats like a drum now and can't concentrate on my work anymore :-(


----------



## fragile_love

good luck mino88!! when was ur eligibility date and did you apply via post or online?


----------



## mino88

@ fragile_love : turned out It worked perfectly fine again after I tried in half an hour which kinda upset me haha. I must of typed in one of the details incorrectly ! Anyway the waiting game goes on ! My eligibility date was 21st Nov 2014 and I applied via online .


----------



## Elobo

Hi All,

Can I have some tips on the photos for the 801. Approximately how many should I collect. Would 30 be enough? Should add all photos on word and upload. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl

30 should be more than adequate. Just make sure there are a bunch of you and your partner with friends/family since the time of your 820 grant.


----------



## KatieM

One day I'm posting and the next my daughter and I have our 801 visas! Four months and seventeen days led to today. A happy day! VISA grant day. Such a good feeling. Thank you, Australia. You are our home  Hopefully not long left for others to experience this feeling. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## fragile_love

mino88 said:


> @ fragile_love : turned out It worked perfectly fine again after I tried in half an hour which kinda upset me haha. I must of typed in one of the details incorrectly ! Anyway the waiting game goes on ! My eligibility date was 21st Nov 2014 and I applied via online .


Argh! Let me know if you hear of any updates. My eligibility date is 2 days away from you so hopefully we hear something soon!! I applied via post not sure if it will make a difference from online... seems these days it takes about 4-5 months for processing.... all the best for both of us


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Great news KatieM - Best wishes to you all for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. Thanks for sharing your journey with us too. It helps to know the current time span. 



KatieM said:


> One day I'm posting and the next my daughter and I have our 801 visas! Four months and seventeen days led to today. A happy day! VISA grant day. Such a good feeling. Thank you, Australia. You are our home  Hopefully not long left for others to experience this feeling. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## mino88

fragile_love said:


> Argh! Let me know if you hear of any updates. My eligibility date is 2 days away from you so hopefully we hear something soon!! I applied via post not sure if it will make a difference from online... seems these days it takes about 4-5 months for processing.... all the best for both of us


So I and my partner both had a missed call ( no identification and no voice message left) at the same time the other day . I was at work and my partner was asleep ! We can only think of it's from immigration to conduct phone interview ? We waited for the rest of the day but no call back and getting worried if that would affect our application. Has anyone had the same thing happened before ?


----------



## Mish

mino88 said:


> So I and my partner both had a missed call ( no identification and no voice message left) at the same time the other day . I was at work and my partner was asleep ! We can only think of it's from immigration to conduct phone interview ? We waited for the rest of the day but no call back and getting worried if that would affect our application. Has anyone had the same thing happened before ?


Sounds like it was probably immigration.

You could always try ringing the call centre on Monday but I am sure if they record that they tried to call you on your file or not.

From memory there was someone else in this thread whose partner got a call from them and ask them to call back because they were driving. I am unsure if they called back or not. Have a look through this thread and see if you can find the post.

Good-luck


----------



## jp1985

Hi CG/Mish,

Has it been confirmed that we could apply online 801 earlier before the eligible date? I am thinking to apply like one or two weeks earlier  (Still long way to go tho! )

Because paper application can be sent two months before the eligible date. So I think it will be fair if online could be the same! Ha


----------



## Mish

Numerous people have applied online before their eligibility date so you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## clarissa

*waiting*

Hello guys. I have read this post many times and never posted anything. Thank you all for the help so far.
So here is my situtation. My 820 was granted in 3.5 months back in 2013.
My 2 years was up on the 20th of February. I have put everything immigration requested. I have added nearly 80 photos of us travelling to different countries, to my country, of our last holiday (back only 2 days ago). Is there any problems if I keep updating things to my online application? 
I did put photos of us with friends, of the soccer team I have created, of people friends and family, and etc. 
Bank staments, rental contract, boarding passes, membership of the sports team and zoo, cards sent to us for xmas and marriage anniversary, bills plus the documents like passport and 4x888. I am from Italy, so I am sort of hoping it will not be long. 16 days so far = I know it is not long considering many cases.
Thank you


----------



## Mish

It shouldn't be an issue to keep uploading items.

Most people get their 801 in around 3 to 4 months but a few take 6+ months. 100's are around 2 to 3 months.


----------



## Panks

Hi everyone

My 2 year period was up on 16 January 2015 and I have applied online for 801 visa on 6 January 2015. It's been 2 months now and still haven't heard anything back from them. From what I read here it looks like it takes about 4 months on average. Every time I go into my online account nothing has changed and the status of the application is "in progress". Would I be informed or be able to see online when a case officer has been assigned? How would I know when someone is looking at my application? Thanks


----------



## Mish

Hi Panks

You will not know that a case officer has been assigned unless they require further information. If they don't require further information then you will hear from them when the decision has been made.


----------



## Salmiakki

Oh, Happy days!!! Got my Permanent Residency today. I can't stop the tears of joy. It has been a long wait, but it was worth it. 

Last year my partner and I had our beautiful son and bought a house in the country and this year we are getting married. Having the visa process behind us is just incredible.

Today I am having champagne and celebrating with my family. Hope you all get good news soon


----------



## Panks

Salmiakki said:


> Oh, Happy days!!! Got my Permanent Residency today. I can't stop the tears of joy. It has been a long wait, but it was worth it.
> 
> Last year my partner and I had our beautiful son and bought a house in the country and this year we are getting married. Having the visa process behind us is just incredible.
> 
> Today I am having champagne and celebrating with my family. Hope you all get good news soon


Hi Salmiakki

Congratulations on your awesome news!
When did you apply for 801 visa? When was your eligibility date for applying?


----------



## Salmiakki

Thank you Panks!

My eligibility date was 15.11.2014. I applied online 20.11.2014...so it took almost 4 months


----------



## jp1985

Salmiakki said:


> Oh, Happy days!!! Got my Permanent Residency today. I can't stop the tears of joy. It has been a long wait, but it was worth it.
> 
> Last year my partner and I had our beautiful son and bought a house in the country and this year we are getting married. Having the visa process behind us is just incredible.
> 
> Today I am having champagne and celebrating with my family. Hope you all get good news soon


VERY BIG CONGRATS Salmiakki!!! I feel the joy even it s not my 801! )) ENJOY your new life as a permanent resident with your family here!


----------



## panda

Salmiakki said:


> Oh, Happy days!!! Got my Permanent Residency today. I can't stop the tears of joy. It has been a long wait, but it was worth it.
> 
> Last year my partner and I had our beautiful son and bought a house in the country and this year we are getting married. Having the visa process behind us is just incredible.
> 
> Today I am having champagne and celebrating with my family. Hope you all get good news soon


Did you get te invitation from diac to apply 2nd stage?


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi everyone,
My eligibilty date for 801 was 06/03. I started the app few days prior to my eligibility date. I noticed in my IMMI account that I submitted the app on 4/03 which includes general information for the applicant. Somehow, I got confused between the applicant part of app and the evidence part.
Now, My concern is I answered "yes" to the question where It asked "Has it been 24 months when you lodged your combined app for 820/801". Technically, it was not on 04/03. I hope, I wouldnt get into any trouble for this as I agreed in my app that I havenot given any misleading info and answered all questions correctly. 
Daveena


----------



## daveenajohns

I hope someone can answer this for me. 
Thanks
Daveena


----------



## panda

daveenajohns said:


> Hi everyone,
> My eligibilty date for 801 was 06/03. I started the app few days prior to my eligibility date. I noticed in my IMMI account that I submitted the app on 4/03 which includes general information for the applicant. Somehow, I got confused between the applicant part of app and the evidence part.
> Now, My concern is I answered "yes" to the question where It asked "Has it been 24 months when you lodged your combined app for 820/801". Technically, it was not on 04/03. I hope, I wouldnt get into any trouble for this as I agreed in my app that I havenot given any misleading info and answered all questions correctly.
> Daveena


Try to say No, It won't let you go further. So yes is fine


----------



## daveenajohns

Thanks for ur reply panda. Much appreciated. Did you apply before eligibility date or after?


----------



## panda

daveenajohns said:


> Thanks for ur reply panda. Much appreciated. Did you apply before eligibility date or after?


I planed to do so, tried it. However I'm going to apply after my eligible date. We can't rush it as they wont look at your application so I think no point for me to apply before


----------



## afromc

,.........


----------



## Maggie-May24

afromc said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> It looks like this is a very helpful thread with knowledgeable people. I am reading through a lot of it and find it helpful. I just have one question if anyone could give me advice.
> 
> My wife (I call her my wife but we aren't technically married I guess) is applying for a 189 visa and I want to go with her. We have been together for just over 3 years in a "de facto" relationship (Met in March 2011, living together since Dec 2011). I will be going for a partner visa with her as my sponsor.
> 
> Our goal is to both get permanent residency as quickly as possible. My question is:
> 
> Is it better for her to include me as a partner in the initial 189 application as a partner, or should we go the 820/801 route?
> 
> It just seems like a lot of people are going the 820/801 route and I am wondering if I am missing something. Is this because of the 12 months de facto requirement? Or is it cheaper?
> 
> Also, how difficult does anyone think it will be to get past the "2 year waiting period" since we have 3+ years de facto? Is this usually easy or should we prepare for a fight lol.
> 
> Thanks so much


To sponsor you for an 820/801 visa, your wife would have to already be a permanent resident or Australian citizen. If she's applying for a 189 visa, she can simply include you as her partner. You still need to provide enough evidence that you're in a de facto relationship, but you'd get a 189 visa as her de facto partner at the same time hers is granted.


----------



## Salmiakki

panda, I received an email 2 months prior to my eligibility date. Had to wait for my sons birth certificate hence applied a few days after that date


----------



## Salmiakki

Thank you jp1985! 

I am very excited and relieved that all visa hassle is finally over. Next year I will be applying for dual citizenship


----------



## jp1985

*Date relationship began*

Can anyone please tell me if "*Partner visa application - information for permanent stage processing*" on the online immi account is the one that we need to submit for the 2nd stage?

Also, I am trying to fill up the first form and there is a part of "*Relationship status*". If we choose De Facto / Married, and then what to fill on the Date relationship began? Is it the starting date of relationship as bf/gf? or starting date of a defacto/married couple?

Thanks 

_edit: just realised that I entered the date of starting relationship as a couple (bf relationship) at my 820 application. LOL it still worries me if I should enter the starting date of defacto couple or not._


----------



## fragile_love

HI everyone

It will be 4 months after eligibility on Sunday and I still haven't heard anything from IMMI, my VEVO still works fine 

I applied 2 months prior to eligibility date via post and they've confirmed they received my application. I am from a low risk country as well..

I don't know whether i should send an email to ask them my progress. I know their standard answer will be 6-8 months but most of the people here get it within 4 months! But at the same time I don't want to sound like I'm pushing them.....

the waiting game is killing me 



Mish said:


> It shouldn't be an issue to keep uploading items.
> 
> Most people get their 801 in around 3 to 4 months but a few take 6+ months. 100's are around 2 to 3 months.


----------



## mino88

fragile_love said:


> HI everyone
> 
> It will be 4 months after eligibility on Sunday and I still haven't heard anything from IMMI, my VEVO still works fine
> 
> I applied 2 months prior to eligibility date via post and they've confirmed they received my application. I am from a low risk country as well..
> 
> I don't know whether i should send an email to ask them my progress. I know their standard answer will be 6-8 months but most of the people here get it within 4 months! But at the same time I don't want to sound like I'm pushing them.....
> 
> the waiting game is killing me


Hi everyone ,

We are over the moon to share the great news with everyone. I have finally been granted visa 801 after 3 months and 24 days . Now we can enjoy a fabulously happy long life together in Oz


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Great news.... Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. Did you apply online? Any tips and details? It seems a bit faster than some have been lately... Cheers 



mino88 said:


> Hi everyone, We are over the moon to share the great news with everyone. I have finally been granted visa 801 after 3 months and 24 days . Now we can enjoy a fabulously happy long life together in Oz


----------



## mino88

Dinkum said:


> Great news.... Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. Did you apply online? Any tips and details? It seems a bit faster than some have been lately... Cheers


Thanks Dinkum, I guess we were lucky with our application as just less than 2 weeks before the visa granted, we believe we had missed calls from immigration to conduct phone interview ! Never had any call back from them since and we were extremely worried !

Our case: 
I'm from high risk country,
Visa 820 granted after 16 months
Visa 801 granted 3 months and 24 days after the eligibility day


----------



## Mish

fragile_love said:


> HI everyone
> 
> It will be 4 months after eligibility on Sunday and I still haven't heard anything from IMMI, my VEVO still works fine
> 
> I applied 2 months prior to eligibility date via post and they've confirmed they received my application. I am from a low risk country as well..
> 
> I don't know whether i should send an email to ask them my progress. I know their standard answer will be 6-8 months but most of the people here get it within 4 months! But at the same time I don't want to sound like I'm pushing them.....
> 
> the waiting game is killing me


Try not to worry. There was someone the other week that took somewhere between 4 and 5 months to grant.

If you ask they will probably give you their standard response anyway.


----------



## Eizzi

Edit: never mind, email arrived. In case anyone is wondering, there's nothing extra in the email immi send you asking for 801 evidence, they merely direct you to the partner permanent calculator page and its attached list of forms (if your going the post route) or instructions for the online process.
Cheers


----------



## Oz4Pom

Do you mind if I ask approximately how many documents you guys provided for each category in the proving of the relationship section? 

Do they need as much info as the first time around??


----------



## AngeliquePrince

mine is Sept 2013. based on the partner calendar via immigration website they are processing May 2015 as of this time. hopefully it will be in August that I will get the good news 😀😊😃


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> mine is Sept 2013. based on the partner calendar via immigration website they are processing May 2015 as of this time. hopefully it will be in August that I will get the good news ?de00?de0a?de03


Sounds like you are a little bit confused. The calculator just means that people eligible for 801/100 in May can apply now but they do not process them until after the eligibility date.

The processing time is roughly 2 to 3 months for 100 and 3 to 4 months for the 801 (give or take).


----------



## AngeliquePrince

hi Mish,

Thank you for this explanation, I guess I have to check Vevo from time to time if There would be changes


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> hi Mish,
> 
> Thank you for this explanation, I guess I have to check Vevo from time to time if There would be changes


Prior to your eligibility date of September 2015 you will be asked to submit paperwork and evidence for 801/100. The PR is not automatic ... sorry.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mish,

I am just excited what would be the checklist this time. maybe it really depends on the case officer handling the case. thank you so much. I will keep the group posted if I receive the letter.


----------



## Mish

Hopefully this link works: http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pd...k3aEZkAkkNlztz1tg&sig2=Bw993bYpvdkQRNDWLZwMow

You have to apply for the 100/801 when eligible if you don't apply you won't become PR automatically.


----------



## Gerrywins

Applied April 2014 and was granted March 2015....when might I receive request for more info?


----------



## Mish

Gerrywins said:


> Applied April 2014 and was granted March 2015....when might I receive request for more info?


You should hear something about applying for PR around April 2016.

Wow! That was a long time for PMV to 820! (From memory you were PMV to 820).


----------



## Gerrywins

Mish said:


> You should hear something about applying for PR around April 2016.
> 
> Wow! That was a long time for PMV to 820! (From memory you were PMV to 820).


Yes 11 months to be exact. I'd given up on checking and yesterday when I was cleaning out my mailbox I found the grant email that had been sent a week ago haha. Yes I applied from Pmv. My pmv took 18 months to be granted.


----------



## Mish

Gerrywins said:


> Yes 11 months to be exact. I'd given up on checking and yesterday when I was cleaning out my mailbox I found the grant email that had been sent a week ago haha. Yes I applied from Pmv. My pm took 18 months to be granted.


This is a new record for PMV to 820 . It is almost the time of a straight 820.


----------



## Elobo

*attachments*

So I just learnt the hard way that we can attache only 60 files per applicant and I am not sure now if I have provided enough evidence

I hope I have not screwed up.


----------



## panda

Elobo said:


> Thanks Hassan and Mish.
> I think I will start preparing the stat decs and 888 forms right away and hope they will send me something in Dec.


Prepare it but don't sign it yet. Wait until ur going to apply


----------



## Elobo

I have applied for 801 on Jan 13th and finished uploading all my documents now


----------



## Treesnake

Hi All,

2 years later im onto the 2nd stage processing, gone so quick. 

First time round I submitted it through the office, got the temporary visa within 2 weeks. 

Planning on doing the 2nd stage online, about half way through it now. 

All the pdf docs being uploaded, I assume they do not need to be certified as copies as such, just want to double check that Immi arnt expecting a stamp on there? Doesnt make sense to have a stamp, but just would like to double check. 

Also, for the stat decs, the last online boxs asks for 'give details on the development of the relationship from the date the applicant was granted the temporary visa'. Then when you hit the little question mark next to it, is says you should talk about how and when the couple first met, how it developed, when it turned into a defacto etc. 
Question I have is, does the second stage processing people have the all the first stage info infront of them? 
Can I submit the orginal stat dec with the last 2 years of info added on ?
What are they really after, all the info from the beginning, or just specifically talk about the last 2 years? A little confused there. 

Thanks


----------



## KS77

What a day! 5 minutes after picking up my wedding ring (11 days and counting) we got the confirmation email that PR had been granted. I think 4 months to the day. Good luck everyone.


----------



## daveenajohns

Congrats KS77 
Do you mind sharing with us when wss ur eligiblilty date?
And when and how u applied? Online or paper?
Any interviews? 
Sorry for too many questions 
Daveena


----------



## KS77

daveenajohns said:


> Congrats KS77 Do you mind sharing with us when wss ur eligiblilty date? And when and how u applied? Online or paper? Any interviews? Sorry for too many questions Daveena


Absolutely Daveena,

We originally applied on October 11th 2012 and got the 820 approved in November 2012.

Eligibility Date for 801 was November 30th 2014

Approved March 31st 2015

My partner is from NZ so had no issues working here regardless. We applied through Melbourne on paper for the 1st stage and then online for the 2nd stage.

Our application also included step children who live here.

No interviews although my stepdaughter had turned 16 since we submitted so needed to get a police check for her which we didn't realise. Otherwise might have been approved a month ago - they rang a few times to see if it had been done (alas ADF processing times not that quick! &#128516

Hope that helps  I'm going to need a new project! Between two lots of immigration stages and a wedding to plan I've been busy!


----------



## Mish

KS77 said:


> We originally applied on October 11th 2012 and got the 820 approved in November 2012.
> 
> Eligibility Date for 801 was November 30th 2014


For other people reading this that doesn't know, the eligibility date is 2 years from date of application so their eligibility date is 11 October 2014 not November 2014.


----------



## fragile_love

Mish said:


> For other people reading this that doesn't know, the eligibility date is 2 years from date of application so their eligibility date is 11 October 2014 not November 2014.


that's seems to be a longer time compared to what I've read here previously... last couple of months most people here got theirs around their 4.5 month mark...i wonder if that has been pushed back to 5-6 months now


----------



## Mish

fragile_love said:


> that's seems to be a longer time compared to what I've read here previously... last couple of months most people here got theirs around their 4.5 month mark...i wonder if that has been pushed back to 5-6 months now


Yeah hers was around 5.5 months. I wonder if they are all getting longer for the 801.

The annoying part is that 100 which is processed in Brisbane is around 2 to 3 months. Why not just have the online 801 and 100's go to a central place and staff from both locations do either the 100's or 801's.


----------



## daveenajohns

Thanks KS77 for your reply and best wishes on your BIG day.
Daveena


----------



## daveenajohns

Mish & Fragile Love
As KS77 mentioned step daughter's police check may caused some delays. but we cant say anything for sure. Whysolong 801 took 6 months. DIBP case allocation system is a mystery. 6 mnths ago online apps were finalising soon but now this is not the case anymore.
We dont have many members here waiting for 801 so its bit hard to figure out if they are processing files in the order of date the file was lodged or not.
Anyway, Look like 100 are the winners in this game.


----------



## Inkhearted

Hi everyone! Just checking in. I ran into some major computer trouble which resulted in me having to re-scan tons of documents (LAME) but just wanted to say that I sent in my application at the end of March and just now finished uploading all of the supporting documents (uploading one-by-one sure takes a while!). I actually ran into the number of documents limitation so I have a few things left over that I wasn't able to submit. I was keeping on eye on that though and had uploaded everything important and was just left with a few extra credit card statements and travel booking reservations (already had uploaded some of each) so it wasn't a big deal.

Anyway, playing the waiting game now! I feel like a huge weight is off my shoulders. Not being able to upload anything else means I can stop thinking about extra things I could include.  Any updates on roughly how long wait times are these days?


----------



## fragile_love

hi everyone! finally got an email from IMMI (that's a start)...but it said my Police Check has expired and I need to re-do them. 

I know this have been asked million times but because I did my application via paper I have never taken notice of the answers....I was thinking of scan and email the police check once I receive it and then post it to them via express. Just wonder for any scanned paperwork if I do it in colour do I still need to get it certified? Do they accept scanned colour police check (not certified)? I only have 28 days to do them and worried that the police check might not get to IMMI in time if I post it to them....

Any answers will be appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## Mish

fragile_love I have read that people just colour scan them and email them to the case officer.


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi fragile love, finally a word from DIBP. I scan the police check and upload to my online app. color copy is fine. It is not mentioned to certified police check in DIBP 801 requesting docs email.
Daveena


----------



## fragile_love

daveenajohns said:


> Hi fragile love, finally a word from DIBP. I scan the police check and upload to my online app. color copy is fine. It is not mentioned to certified police check in DIBP 801 requesting docs email.
> Daveena


thanks Mish and daveenajohns!!

do you think I should both colour-scan email as well as express post to IMMI - not sure if it's too excessive....or just colour scan and email will be fine??


----------



## Mish

fragile_love said:


> thanks Mish and daveenajohns!!
> 
> do you think I should both colour-scan email as well as express post to IMMI - not sure if it's too excessive....or just colour scan and email will be fine??


Colour scan and then ask if they need original. I have heard of people getting granted the same day they email the case officer.


----------



## Pianolover1971

*Is anyone in my shoe?*

Hi, everyone,

I got my partner visa 820 in Australia, 9 months later, my partner and I moved to England and we have been living in the UK for more than a year. I lodged my 801 application online on the 9th Jan. this year. We have planned to go back to Australia this year.

What do you think my circumstances in terms of being granted a 801 visa？

Thanks.

Cheers

Anna


----------



## GadoGadoGal

Pianolover1971 said:


> I got my partner visa 820 in Australia, 9 months later, my partner and I moved to England and we have been living in the UK for more than a year. I lodged my 801 application online on the 9th Jan. this year. We have planned to go back to Australia this year.
> 
> What do you think my circumstances in terms of being granted a 801 visa？
> 
> Thanks.
> Cheers
> Anna


From the _Partner Migration Booklet 1127_, page 37:


> If you:
> •	lodged your Partner visa application in Australia; and
> •	were in Australia at the time you applied,
> you can be either in or outside Australia when the permanent Partner visa (subclass 801) is granted.


----------



## Pianolover1971

GadoGadoGal said:


> From the _Partner Migration Booklet 1127_, page 37:


Thank you so much for the answer and all the best!

Anna


----------



## CollegeGirl

Pianolover1971 said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> I got my partner visa 820 in Australia, 9 months later, my partner and I moved to England and we have been living in the UK for more than a year. I lodged my 801 application online on the 9th Jan. this year. We have planned to go back to Australia this year.
> 
> What do you think my circumstances in terms of being granted a 801 visa？
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Anna


There's no problem being out of Australia when it's granted. However, if you are living outside Australia and have no immediate plans to return, Mark Northam has said in his Ask Mark thread that that can be problematic. They want to grant PR to people actually intending to live in Australia. Hopefully you've at least provided concrete evidence of your intention to move back to Australia in your 801 documents.


----------



## liferiver

Pianolover1971 said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> I got my partner visa 820 in Australia, 9 months later, my partner and I moved to England and we have been living in the UK for more than a year. I lodged my 801 application online on the 9th Jan. this year. We have planned to go back to Australia this year.
> 
> What do you think my circumstances in terms of being granted a 801 visa？
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Anna


According to migration law, there's a condition in 801.221 subclause 5, part (d) which states

(5) An applicant meets the requirements of this subclause if the applicant:

(a) is the holder of a Subclass 820 visa; and

(b) would meet the requirements of subclause (2) or (2A) except that the sponsoring partner has died; and

(c) satisfies the Minister that the applicant would have continued to be the spouse or de facto partner of the sponsoring partner if the sponsoring partner had not died; and

* (d) has developed close business, cultural or personal ties in Australia. *

For most applicants, this is usually a given in their relationship evidence.

I think for you, your relationship evidence needs to include evidence that you've developed (not just intending to develop) close business, cultural or personal ties IN Australia and not just in UK. While intentions to move here are important, it is also important and perhaps more so, to show you've developed such close ties. This can be done in your stat dec and of course including Australia contextual information in your evidence. LIke, Australia bills, past Australia addresses, Australia accounts... etc


----------



## CCMS

The section you quote only applies where the sponsoring partner has died.


----------



## liferiver

CCMS said:


> The section you quote only applies where the sponsoring partner has died.


Ops it that so?

While that section provides for those whose sponsoring partner has died, I think that entire section needs to be fulfilled by all applicants, including those whose sponsor partner have not died. The early clause (1) states that

(1) The applicant meets the requirements of subclause (2), (2A), (3), (4), (5), (6) or (8).


----------



## CCMS

It is not that easy to interpret the migration regulations correctly.


----------



## Mish

I think the interpreting of the immigration law should be left to the experts.


----------



## Confused2

hi Mish, we are filling app for Permanent visa. theres this question, travel history since the grant of temporary visa..my wife traveled to Australia..we can write the date she traveled to Aus but the form has traveled DATE FROM… and DATE TO…..! i m confused what to write in the other one..as she didn't travel anywhere else..she was in Port vila when her temporary visa was granted and the next day she traveled to Aus.please advise.thanks


----------



## Mish

I personally would put when she travelled to Australia but you can check with Mark. They are more after what international travel they have done to determine if any new police checks are required from overseas.


----------



## Confused2

thank you.the confusing thing is she traveled to vanuatu cus she had to be offshore while her 309 was granted.and then she came back next day to Australia..didnt travel anywhere after tht..now this qs is DATE FROM.and DATE TO…the first one we can write the date she traveled to Aus but the second one i don't know what to write and can't leave it blank as error comes that way.


----------



## Mish

This is why I think it is just the time you are in the other countries because they would expect 95% of applicants are currently in Australia.

When the time comes to do my husband's I will just be putting the international travel dates only not Australia.


----------



## Eizzi

Mish said:


> This is why I think it is just the time you are in the other countries because they would expect 95% of applicants are currently in Australia.
> 
> When the time comes to do my husband's I will just be putting the international travel dates only not Australia.


Seems like a good place to ask this... bit unsure how to enter details of my travel since TR grant. I'm applying by paper and since the boxes ask for departure date and then arrival date, they're obviously after the date you left Aus and the date you came back (whereas the online app asks for date to and from each country, which is much better!)
I recently took one trip covering 4 countries, with 2 countries re-entered, so I wasn't sure how to enter it. In the end I entered all 4 countries in the same box, put the start and end dates of my entire trip, and then added a note underneath directing them to an additional page with the individual dates in and out of each country, if they needed it. This'll be fine, yeah?


----------



## fragile_love

Mish said:


> Colour scan and then ask if they need original. I have heard of people getting granted the same day they email the case officer.


finally received my police check in the mail - i colour scanned and emailed back to the case officer (which was the general email address - they didn't give me a specific email for the case officer  )

hopefully hear something soon - will keep u posted.. i wish I can be that lucky person who get grant the same day they email the case officer as Mish mentioned.....


----------



## drmkhan

*medical for stage 2- 801*

]HI Guys
I have applied for 820/801 on 11th oct 2012
done medicals then and repeated medical in aug 2013 as they expired,
july 28th i was granted 820. when they asked for supporting documents they didnt request for a repeat medical but now im 6 months post eligibility , will they be asking me to have medicals done again.

I have called them number of times and not once they have given a clear answer whether or not you will require and all they say is your case officer can ask for a repeat medical!! but when the letter was sent, there wasnt any request except for repeat AFP which I have submitted. any one who had been in my situation?


----------



## Oz4Pom

Hi All, 

We did our 820 application all on paper through the post. 

Looking at doing the 801 online, just wondering if we still have to get all our paperwork certified before we scan it??

Cheers


----------



## fragile_love

Hi everyone!! just received an email from IMMI my 801 finally been granted! Best day of my life!!!!!! thanks everyone here for their support and everything  

Here's my timeline 
820/801 application : 23 Nov 2012 (via post)
820 grant : 27 Feb 2014

801 application : 
23 Sept 2014 (via post)
26 Nov 2014 (second lot of evidence sent as stressed out after reading this forum that my evidence might not be sufficient)
Contacted by CO as Police check expired : 07 April 2014
801 grant via email : 14 April 2014 (142 days past eligibility - 4 months and 3 weeks) 

Good luck with everyone!


----------



## drmkhan

congrats!!


----------



## drmkhan

fragile_love said:


> Hi everyone!! just received an email from IMMI my 801 finally been granted! Best day of my life!!!!!! thanks everyone here for their support and everything
> 
> Here's my timeline
> 820/801 application : 23 Nov 2012 (via post)
> 820 grant : 27 Feb 2014
> 
> 801 application :
> 23 Sept 2014 (via post)
> 26 Nov 2014 (second lot of evidence sent as stressed out after reading this forum that my evidence might not be sufficient)
> Contacted by CO as Police check expired : 07 April 2014
> 801 grant via email : 14 April 2014 (142 days past eligibility - 4 months and 3 weeks)
> 
> Good luck with everyone!


HI fragile, can you please tell me how many times you had to do the medicals/health check, cheers


----------



## daveenajohns

Congrats fragile love !!! Very happy for u . Time to celebrate. Now I m freaking out. I may need to add more evidence. Can i ask how many pics u guys included in ur app? Is 12 enough?
Daveena


----------



## Mish

Congratulations fragile_love


----------



## Mish

drmkhan said:


> HI Guys
> I have applied for 820/801 on 11th oct 2012
> done medicals then and repeated medical in aug 2013 as they expired,
> july 28th i was granted 820. when they asked for supporting documents they didnt request for a repeat medical but now im 6 months post eligibility , will they be asking me to have medicals done again


New medicals are not required for the 801 only a new AFP.


----------



## Mish

Oz4Pom said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We did our 820 application all on paper through the post.
> 
> Looking at doing the 801 online, just wondering if we still have to get all our paperwork certified before we scan it??
> 
> Cheers


If you scan the original in colour then it does not need to be certified with the exception of the stat decs/888's


----------



## drmkhan

cheers,

I hope it stays like that cos otherwise its another heartache since ive done them twice since 2012.


----------



## fragile_love

daveenajohns said:


> Congrats fragile love !!! Very happy for u . Time to celebrate. Now I m freaking out. I may need to add more evidence. Can i ask how many pics u guys included in ur app? Is 12 enough?
> Daveena


I actually digged out all the picture that we took together since we met in 2010 till now I printed them all and stick them on A4 papers (about 2 photos per page) stating where and when each photo was taken. I think there was like 12 pages in total so about 24 photos i think....


----------



## Eizzi

fragile_love said:


> Hi everyone!! just received an email from IMMI my 801 finally been granted! Best day of my life!!!!!! thanks everyone here for their support and everything
> 
> Here's my timeline
> 820/801 application : 23 Nov 2012 (via post)
> 820 grant : 27 Feb 2014
> 
> 801 application :
> 23 Sept 2014 (via post)
> 26 Nov 2014 (second lot of evidence sent as stressed out after reading this forum that my evidence might not be sufficient)
> Contacted by CO as Police check expired : 07 April 2014
> 801 grant via email : 14 April 2014 (142 days past eligibility - 4 months and 3 weeks)
> 
> Good luck with everyone!


Massive congratulations!!


----------



## ChrisC

Hi All

For those waiting for an 801 visa grant.

My timeline:

820/801 application: 11 December 2012 (via post)
820 grant: 21 Feb 2013

801 application: 11 December 2014 (online)
801 grant: 10 April 2015

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## drmkhan

ChrisC said:


> Hi All
> 
> For those waiting for an 801 visa grant.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 820/801 application: 11 December 2012 (via post)
> 820 grant: 21 Feb 2013
> 
> 801 application: 11 December 2014 (online)
> 801 grant: 10 April 2015
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.


Congrats Chris.
Can you please tell me when did you do your medicals and after time lapsed, did you require another one for stage 2?


----------



## daveenajohns

Thans fragile love for reply and Chrisc for sharing ur timeline.
Good luck to both of us Eizzi. Hopefully, we can get spots before the end of financial year.
Daveena


----------



## Eizzi

drmkhan said:


> Congrats Chris.
> Can you please tell me when did you do your medicals and after time lapsed, did you require another one for stage 2?


Mish has already answered this when you asked above. You don't need another medical for stage 2.


----------



## neshel

fragile_love said:


> Hi everyone!! just received an email from IMMI my 801 finally been granted! Best day of my life!!!!!! thanks everyone here for their support and everything
> 
> Here's my timeline
> 820/801 application : 23 Nov 2012 (via post)
> 820 grant : 27 Feb 2014
> 
> 801 application :
> 23 Sept 2014 (via post)
> 26 Nov 2014 (second lot of evidence sent as stressed out after reading this forum that my evidence might not be sufficient)
> Contacted by CO as Police check expired : 07 April 2014
> 801 grant via email : 14 April 2014 (142 days past eligibility - 4 months and 3 weeks)
> 
> Good luck with everyone!


Finally Fragile-love. Congratulations! Party time YAY .... Enjoy!


----------



## neshel

I am still waiting, 5 months over today. Eligibility was 14 Nov 2014. Hope i hear from IDBP soon.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

It's great to hear such wonderful news Fragile Love! Thanks for sharing your journey with us too. Here's to a long, happy and successful life together in Oz for you both. Oi! Oi! Oi! 



fragile_love said:


> Hi everyone!! just received an email from IMMI my 801 finally been granted! Best day of my life!!!!!! thanks everyone here for their support and everything


----------



## Dave86

hi guys

i applied my visa application on 27 Sept 2012
820 granted in Jan 2014
Eligible and applied for 801 on 27 Sept 2014 via post
i am still waiting....
so far no contact from IMMI


----------



## drmkhan

Hi dave 86
GUess im in the same boat given ure circumstances,
but wondering as to how many times you have done your medicals so far?


----------



## Dave86

Hi Drmkhan

i did medicals only once, after applying for 820, as requested by IMMI in email.


----------



## drmkhan

My time line
combined application: 820/801 applied 11th oct 2012 + bloods and overseas police check

Medicals expired and never heard anything and re did medicals in aug 2013

820 granted 28th of july 2014 , only AFP was asked for,

eligibility 11-10-2014

6 months post eligibility, still awaiting for 801


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi Dave and drmkhan
I recommend you guys to call or email the DIBP. Somebody from the forum was waiting for 801 for nearly 6 mnths and he rang DIBP to ask for progress. Even though they told him that individual cases can take longer than 6 mnths but he got his 801 couple days after his enquiry. 
Daveena


----------



## daveenajohns

Please keep us updated if you have news


----------



## drmkhan

daveenajohns said:


> Please keep us updated if you have news


thanx for the suggestion but ive written emails, hand written letters and called numerous times, they just say its 6-8 months wait. im planning to physically go to the melb centre on my 8th month completion. I mean its way too long now since im in full time job, got an australian wife and a child and we;ve been married for almost 4.5 years now ( wed in australia  I have no clue what more evidence they would need on top of what ive given them


----------



## Dave86

i emailed twice (in Feb and March) and both time same answer. processing time is 6-8 months from date of eligibility.
i will wait for another week and then send a email again.


----------



## Mish

Is is possible either of you have had someone make a complaint that the relationship is not genuine?

We had that happen to someone recently and their approval took over 6 months.

Did you privide enough evidence? Just remember that every little bit helps and there is no piece of evidence alone that says you are genuine.


----------



## Daniella2485

Hello guys, I just received My visa grant notice (820)!! and now I'm in the process of getting my permanent visa (801) but I was wondering where can I see my eligibility date? Thank you!


----------



## Dinkum

*Eligibility date*

Congratulations to you both Daniella. Your eligibility date is exactly 2 years after the date you originally applied for your 820/801. 



Daniella2485 said:


> Hello guys, I just received My visa grant notice (820)!! and now I'm in the process of getting my permanent visa (801) but I was wondering where can I see my eligibility date? Thank you!


----------



## nani53

*801 waiting*



Dinkum said:


> Congratulations to you both Daniella. Your eligibility date is exactly 2 years after the date you originally applied for your 820/801.


Eligibility date is 2 march 2015, still waiting for 801 decission


----------



## fragile_love

nani53 said:


> Eligibility date is 2 march 2015, still waiting for 801 decission


Probably another couple of months. . I got my 801 4 months 3 weeks after eligibility  looks like theyre processing nov/dec 2012 application at the moment.!!! good luck !!


----------



## Princessmarz

Hi everyone, my application status is now changed from "in progress" to "assessment in progress". Is this a good sign? Thanks 

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi Princessmarz I checked my immiaccount and it does change to assessment in progress. I think they probably uodated their sys and assessment in progress probably same as in progress. As far I know it only change from progress to finalised.
somebody else can check in their immiaccount and let us know if they have anything diff.


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi Princessmarz I noticed DIBP introduced 3 new status for immi account. 
Assessment in progress only means they received all required docs for online application


----------



## Panks

My application says the same "assessment in progress". I was also hoping it meant they are processing my application but I think they just updated their systems.
My eligibility date was 20 Dec 2014, exactly 4 months ago, so hopefully I will get some good news soon


----------



## Elobo

fragile_love said:


> Probably another couple of months. . I got my 801 4 months 3 weeks after eligibility  looks like theyre processing nov/dec 2012 application at the moment.!!! good luck !!


Hi Fragile_love,

Did you do an online application or by post?

My eligibility date was 7th Dec 2014 and I am still waiting. I made an online application

Thanks
Elvira


----------



## Oz4Pom

Do they tend to process this quicker if you have children together or is it a much of a muchness??


----------



## fragile_love

By post 2 months prior to eligibility...



Elobo said:


> Hi Fragile_love,
> 
> Did you do an online application or by post?
> 
> My eligibility date was 7th Dec 2014 and I am still waiting. I made an online application
> 
> Thanks
> Elvira


----------



## Tigerali

Oz4Pom said:


> Do they tend to process this quicker if you have children together or is it a much of a muchness??


Having children doesn not at all prioritize your application as to it wil be dealt with in accordance with your time frame, not quicker (for having children)


----------



## Deep90

Hi guys,

I have been following this forum for quite some time now. I just joined in today.
We just recently applied for my Husband's 801 Visa. Our eligibility date was 5/04/2015. just waiting for the verdict. I have noticed that most people here got their 801 Grant after 4 months. But most of my husband's friends received grant within 2 months.


----------



## Mish

Deep90 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been following this forum for quite some time now. I just joined in today.
> We just recently applied for my Husband's 801 Visa. Our eligibility date was 5/04/2015. just waiting for the verdict. I have noticed that most people here got their 801 Grant after 4 months. But most of my husband's friends received grant within 2 months.


Depends if they were 100's or 801's as 100's seem to get processed faster.

Also depends how long ago it was. About the last 6 months processing times have increased.

Unfortunately it is a luck of the draw thing.


----------



## drmkhan

*re:801*



Deep90 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been following this forum for quite some time now. I just joined in today.
> We just recently applied for my Husband's 801 Visa. Our eligibility date was 5/04/2015. just waiting for the verdict. I have noticed that most people here got their 801 Grant after 4 months. But most of my husband's friends received grant within 2 months.


HI Deep

801/820: spousal/marriage propespect + x1 child who;s almost x2
My eligibility was 11-10-2014,

6 months post eligibility, still waiting


----------



## Deep90

Mish said:


> Depends if they were 100's or 801's as 100's seem to get processed faster.
> 
> Also depends how long ago it was. About the last 6 months processing times have increased.
> 
> Unfortunately it is a luck of the draw thing.


Hi,

It was 801, one of his mates just got it 1 month after his eligibility. His eligibility was in feb and in march he got his 801.
Yeah it really is about Luck. pretty nervous about my husbands as we didn't go through an agent and did all the paperwork ourselves.
his 820 arrived within a month after we sent our 2nd bit of paperwork.


----------



## Deep90

drmkhan said:


> HI Deep
> 
> 801/820: spousal/marriage propespect + x1 child who;s almost x2
> My eligibility was 11-10-2014,
> 
> 6 months post eligibility, still waiting


wow that's a loooong wait. I am nervous about my husbands Visa now...


----------



## nani53

For my husband the eligibility date is on march 2nd and i am sponsoring my mother for her parent visa at the same time. My husband paid half of my mother parent visa application fee with his credit card. Does case officer consider this thing as financial commitment?


----------



## Mish

Deep90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It was 801, one of his mates just got it 1 month after his eligibility. His eligibility was in feb and in march he got his 801.
> Yeah it really is about Luck. pretty nervous about my husbands as we didn't go through an agent and did all the paperwork ourselves.
> his 820 arrived within a month after we sent our 2nd bit of paperwork.


That is fast! Unfortunately we can only go by what we see on the forum. It is good to know that there are some super fast ones out there


----------



## Mish

nani53 said:


> For my husband the eligibility date is on march 2nd and i am sponsoring my mother for her parent visa at the same time. My husband paid half of my mother parent visa application fee with his credit card. Does case officer consider this thing as financial commitment?


Sure! Add it is evidence.


----------



## drmkhan

draw of luck I guess. ive used an agent and still this is the situation! Plus ive been in uas since 2008 as a full time dr without any gaps! soul bread earner! Im just confused myself! So just pray and I pray every1 in this situation feels at ease soon ! Amen


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi guys,
I noticed when you click on health check in immi acct, it says health check is yet to determine for this applicant. 
I understand it may be because of update but I m interested to know if others are having same message in their immi acct.
Thanks
Daveena


----------



## daveenajohns

Deep90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It was 801, his mates just got it 1 month after his eligibility. His eligibility was in feb and in march he got his 801.
> Yeah it really is about Luck. pretty nervous about my husbands as we didn't go through an agent and did all the paperwork ourselves.
> his 820 arrived within a month after we sent our 2nd bit of paperwork.


This is fast. I got selected for post graduation scholarship from my work and later my manager realised as per company's policy it is only available to pr/citizen. She explained the matter to DIBP and asked when they will be finalising my application . DIbp answered was they are not even allocating case officer atleast 5 mnths after the eligibility date. That was the end of me getting any scholarship. After reading your post, now I am confused.


----------



## Ben88

Could anyone explain why I could not login VEVO anymore ? as I checked all my detail 10 times with my wife. They cant go wrong . I currently hold 820 and I applied 801 about 16 months ago. this afternoon , one lady called my wife and me but I were at worked . Only my wife pick up the phone. And now I checked my visa status but i Could not login (((


----------



## Mish

Ben88 said:


> Could anyone explain why I could not login VEVO anymore ? as I checked all my detail 10 times with my wife. They cant go wrong . I currently hold 820 and I applied 801 about 16 months ago. this afternoon , one lady called my wife and me but I were at worked . Only my wife pick up the phone. And now I checked my visa status but i Could not login (((


Usually means that the visa has been granted (unless there are VEVO issues). You should get the decision in a couple of days


----------



## Ben88

I dont think it is not working as my brother tried his visa detail at VEVO and it worked for him but it did not worked on all my detail (


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi Ben
It means decision on ur app has been made. Did u apply online? 16 mnths for 801 is a loooong wait.
Wish u all the best.
plz let us know when u receive good news.
Daveena


----------



## Deep90

daveenajohns said:


> This is fast. I got selected for post graduation scholarship from my work and later my manager realised as per company's policy it is only available to pr/citizen. She explained the matter to DIBP and asked when they will be finalising my application . DIbp answered was they are not even allocating case officer atleast 5 mnths after the eligibility date. That was the end of me getting any scholarship. After reading your post, now I am confused.


wow... Case officer not allocated for 5 months? I guess this case officer part is confusing. all we can do is just wait! We never even got a response from the immigration confirming they received our paperwork despite us sending them the acknowledgement letter. when we called we just got told that they don't have time to send a confirmation to everyone :|


----------



## Tigerali

daveenajohns said:


> Hi guys,
> I noticed when you click on health check in immi acct, it says health check is yet to determine for this applicant.
> I understand it may be because of update but I m interested to know if others are having same message in their immi acct.
> Thanks
> Daveena


hi Daveena
Could you plz tel me where to look for health checks in immiaccount
i cant locate it anywhere, previously it was there under the NeXT STEPS


----------



## drmkhan

*re:health check*



Ben88 said:


> I dont think it is not working as my brother tried his visa detail at VEVO and it worked for him but it did not worked on all my detail (


Hi Benn88,
its realy not very encouraging looking @ your time line but I wish you the best. However you mind telling how many times you had to do the health checks so far? cheers


----------



## daveenajohns

Tigerali said:


> hi Daveena
> Could you plz tel me where to look for health checks in immiaccount
> i cant locate it anywhere, previously it was there under the NeXT STEPS


Hi Tigerali,underneath the NEXT STEPS there are llist of attached documents for person 1 and right below that list you can find "get health details". When I click on it, I got the message which I posted earlier.


----------



## drmkhan

*re:health checks*

HI every1,

If health checks were valid @ the time of 820 grant, i.e fell within the 12 month period . but expired in waiting time for 801, does any1 here had to do them again? or were they considered valid since they have cleared it @ the time for 820. Its a confusion that hasnt been cleared as every1 seems to have a different answer.

cheers


----------



## Tigerali

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Tigerali,underneath the NEXT STEPS there are llist of attached documents for person 1 and right below that list you can find "get health details". When I click on it, I got the message which I posted earlier.


 Exactly it was there underneath but now link has gone
I m wonDering if it has anyThing to do with my medical expiration as it has expired...
There s nothing below person 1 
Right when it ends list for Person 2 starts( sponsor)


----------



## Coral2013

Great news this morning, I received my 801. My eligibility date was 21 December, so it took 4 months and 3 days. 

I'm happy the waiting game is over, next stop citizenship!


----------



## drmkhan

*Re:health checks*



Coral2013 said:


> Great news this morning, I received my 801. My eligibility date was 21 December, so it took 4 months and 3 days.
> 
> I'm happy the waiting game is over, next stop citizenship!


Congrats coral!!
Mind telling how many times you had done your health Chris since application ? 
Cheers


----------



## Coral2013

Thank you!

I only had to do the health checks the first time when I applied back in 2012. I have been in Australia since...


----------



## also88

Hi guys,

Is it best to apply online or by post? I've heard if I do it by post it may take longer till my visa is granted, on the other hand I've also heard the immigration system might be a bit trick if Im applying online. Which way do you guys think is better and why? 

Cheers! =)


----------



## Princessmarz

also88 said:


> Hi guys, Is it best to apply online or by post? I've heard if I do it by post it may take longer till my visa is granted, on the other hand I've also heard the immigration system might be a bit trick if Im applying online. Which way do you guys think is better and why?  Cheers! =)


hi, just my opinion: whichever way you choose, still it would not mean the paper is faster than online or online is easier than the other. It all depends on the amount of evidences and the genuineness of your relationship with your sponsor. Perhaps the amount of time of me and my husband prepared for the visa, Here is my story, I should say my visa journey started in 2009, when I applied a 3 months tourist visa which was paper based at that time, it took only 5 days to be granted. My 309, I applied in January 2013 and granted in 6months paper based. And just few days ago my PR (100) was granted in 2months and 12 days which was applied online this time. I know you think online application is a bit tricky but it worked for me and my friend who is living in other state. I had always checked my immi account to see if there was progress and one day I found out from in progressing status it became assessment in progress... then few days later got a mail that my status has changed. I put my husband to be an authorised representitive because I am working full time. He was the one who received the email that my PR was granted! God bless us all with success!

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Lindaa

Princessmarz said:


> hi, just my opinion: whichever way you choose, still it would not mean the paper is faster than online or online is easier than the other. It all depends on the amount of evidences and the genuineness of your relationship with your sponsor. Perhaps the amount of time of me and my husband prepared for the visa, Here is my story, I should say my visa journey started in 2009, when I applied a 3 months tourist visa which was paper based at that time, it took only 5 days to be granted. My 309, I applied in January 2013 and granted in 6months paper based. And just few days ago my PR (100) was granted in 2months and 12 days which was applied online this time. I know you think online application is a bit tricky but it worked for me and my friend who is living in other state. I had always checked my immi account to see if there was progress and one day I found out from in progressing status it became assessment in progress... then few days later got a mail that my status has changed. I put my husband to be an authorised representitive because I am working full time. He was the one who received the email that my PR was granted! God bless us all with success!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


Congratulations!!! 

I checked mine this Wednesday and it also says "assessment in progress" and now I'm just waaaaaaaaaaiting for that status to change!!! How many days did it take before yours was approved??? I can't imagine any reason why they wouldn't approve ours, but there's always that uncertainty. Can't wait for this waiting to be over and done with!


----------



## Princessmarz

Lindaa said:


> Congratulations!!!  I checked mine this Wednesday and it also says "assessment in progress" and now I'm just waaaaaaaaaaiting for that status to change!!! How many days did it take before yours was approved??? I can't imagine any reason why they wouldn't approve ours, but there's always that uncertainty. Can't wait for this waiting to be over and done with!


Hi, thanks. I remember I didnt check my immi account for few days... Let's say one week after I saw the changed in status "assessment in progress" I got emails from ebiz... that my status has changed and a correspondence was sent to authorised person who is my hubby. I texted my hubby to check his email cuz I was at work at the time... Then yeah! It's the grant notice. Woooohoooo! I was so excited and post it straight away here and mis quoted its 801 instead of 100 lol. So hang in there yours is coming knocking on your door soon!

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## 18302

Hi all,

My wife has received an email from DIBP advising she is now eligible to apply for PR/801.

I've received 3 form 888's from family and friends, and we've decided to do the application online. I note on the form 888 it says that the copy of the passport must be certified. Does this mean that even though I'm scanning and uploading copies of the passports of those people who have done the form 888's for us, does the scan I upload need to be certified? Or is a simple scan of their passport enough?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

BonezAU said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife has received an email from DIBP advising she is now eligible to apply for PR/801.
> 
> I've received 3 form 888's from family and friends, and we've decided to do the application online. I note on the form 888 it says that the copy of the passport must be certified. Does this mean that even though I'm scanning and uploading copies of the passports of those people who have done the form 888's for us, do they need to be certified as well? Or is a simple scan of their passport enough?
> 
> Thanks


As long as it is a colour scan of their actual passport that is fine. They just say certified copy because not many people give you their passport to scan.


----------



## 18302

Mish said:


> As long as it is a colour scan of their actual passport that is fine. They just say certified copy because not many people give you their passport to scan.


Thanks heaps Mish. Now off to write up all the crap about how everything is genuine and how we share our household, finances, social lives etc. "The fun part". The evidence is not a problem because we have heaps, and it's easy to upload! I just hate writing all the other stuff 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Mish

BonezAU said:


> Thanks heaps Mish. Now off to write up all the crap about how everything is genuine and how we share our household, finances, social lives etc. "The fun part". The evidence is not a problem because we have heaps, and it's easy to upload! I just hate writing all the other stuff
> 
> Wish me luck!


Me too! I hate asking people for statements it feels really awkward.


----------



## Aria

And how the 888 is only valid for a few weeks makes it even trickier!


----------



## Tigerali

Aria said:


> And how the 888 is only valid for a few weeks makes it even trickier!


Really!!! i wasnt aware of that....wat is the validity then?


----------



## Aria

Tigerali said:


> Really!!! i wasnt aware of that....wat is the validity then?


6 weeks 

http://www.australiaforum.com/615218-post633.html
http://www.australiaforum.com/74819-post4.html


----------



## Tigerali

Aria said:


> 6 weeks
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/615218-post633.html
> http://www.australiaforum.com/74819-post4.html


Thnks fOr info Aria, wil keep that in mind for next time( for 100 one).


----------



## neshel

There is no validity for 888. I asked immigration department and they said as long as you provide 888 with your application. MY 820 took 16 weeks and they did not ask for new 888. I applied my 801 in NOV 2014 and 4 people provided 888.Immi dept did not ask to provide 888 again. 

The only validity period documents in (820/801) are passport, police clearances/AFP and medical(if asked). Case officers will ask you if they need anything otherwise all good.


----------



## AusIndo

neshel said:


> There is no validity for 888. I asked immigration department and they said as long as you provide 888 with your application. MY 820 took 16 weeks and they did not ask for new 888. I applied my 801 in NOV 2014 and 4 people provided 888.Immi dept did not ask to provide 888 again. The only validity period documents in (820/801) are passport, police clearances/AFP and medical(if asked). Case officers will ask you if they need anything otherwise all good.


I think they're referring to the validity at time of lodgement. So let's say you lodge your application today, you need to ensure that all form 888 are signed within that 6 week period from today.

Once they're lodged then they should be valid for the Department to assess your application.


----------



## neshel

AusIndo said:


> I think they're referring to the validity at time of lodgement. So let's say you lodge your application today, you need to ensure that all form 888 are signed within that 6 week period from today.
> 
> Once they're lodged then they should be valid for the Department to assess your application.


Yes may be. But we can not apply without 888 as it is mandatory document. If they are not signed we can not apply. Well to save time and all the confusion the best part is better to plan and gather all required documents before the application.


----------



## Oz4Pom

OK I just clicked the button.
We are all submitted.
Let the waiting game begin!


----------



## Eizzi

AusIndo said:


> I think they're referring to the validity at time of lodgement. So let's say you lodge your application today, you need to ensure that all form 888 are signed within that 6 week period from today.
> 
> Once they're lodged then they should be valid for the Department to assess your application.


That was my interpretation, good to hear you think so too! For the 1st stage it makes sense that it's within 6 weeks of lodgement, not assessment, since that can take such a long time. I was hoping it would be the same for the 2nd stage, since there are effectively 3 dates applicable for that: the date of lodgement, the date of eligibility and the date of assessment. Considering the app can be lodged up to 2 months prior to eligibility, one would imagine the 6 weeks has to cover date of lodgement, but not necessarily eligibility?


----------



## AusIndo

Eizzi said:


> That was my interpretation, good to hear you think so too! For the 1st stage it makes sense that it's within 6 weeks of lodgement, not assessment, since that can take such a long time. I was hoping it would be the same for the 2nd stage, since there are effectively 3 dates applicable for that: the date of lodgement, the date of eligibility and the date of assessment. Considering the app can be lodged up to 2 months prior to eligibility, one would imagine the 6 weeks has to cover date of lodgement, but not necessarily eligibility?


Yes at time of lodgement which can be done 2 months prior to your eligibility date.

You'll be fine...plus I've not heard of anyone being refused due to out-of-date form 888.


----------



## Eizzi

AusIndo said:


> Yes at time of lodgement which can be done 2 months prior to your eligibility date.
> 
> You'll be fine...plus I've not heard of anyone being refused due to out-of-date form 888.


Yeah, good.

Me either. I didn't hear about the 6 week rule until after I applied for my 820, so some of my 888s were older than that. It evidently wasn't an issue in my case, but clearly the advice has come from somewhere since a MARA agent mentioned it. *shrug*


----------



## Nelly87

Argh I was hoping that, after making us wait for our 820 for 16 months, they would be a bit smoother with our 801... but we are at the 3 month mark so I am losing hope of a quick response for once. Since the letter says "could be 6 to 8 months" I'm just gonna set my alarm to the 9 month mark and pretend it's all fine until then... you'd think the second round would be easy?


----------



## AusIndo

Nelly87 said:


> Argh I was hoping that, after making us wait for our 820 for 16 months, they would be a bit smoother with our 801... but we are at the 3 month mark so I am losing hope of a quick response for once. Since the letter says "could be 6 to 8 months" I'm just gonna set my alarm to the 9 month mark and pretend it's all fine until then... you'd think the second round would be easy?


Yes I agree. Im not quite sure as to why they're taking longer and longer to finalise 801?


----------



## Pianolover1971

Nelly87 said:


> Argh I was hoping that, after making us wait for our 820 for 16 months, they would be a bit smoother with our 801... but we are at the 3 month mark so I am losing hope of a quick response for once. Since the letter says "could be 6 to 8 months" I'm just gonna set my alarm to the 9 month mark and pretend it's all fine until then... you'd think the second round would be easy?


I lodged my 801 application online on the 9th of Jan this year, my online status has changed to assessment in progress.

Good luck

Anna


----------



## MrsMuffin

My 801 visa was granted. It came by post. I was very tempted to rip it open in front of the post man. We were eligible on December 12. We submitted by post. We had called two months in a row to find out information but received none. I think keeping on badgering them helped. My partner asked for them to put a note that he had called the last time he rang. I thought I was going to have to get another medical and we'd need more information but it just took a very long time.


----------



## AusIndo

MrsMuffin said:


> My 801 visa was granted. It came by post. I was very tempted to rip it open in front of the post man. We were eligible on December 12. We submitted by post. We had called two months in a row to find out information but received none. I think keeping on badgering them helped. My partner asked for them to put a note that he had called the last time he rang. I thought I was going to have to get another medical and we'd need more information but it just took a very long time.


That's great, congrats MrsMuffin!
Would you mind sharing your timeline pls? Your previous post indicated that your eligibility month was in November but your post above indicates December...

Congrats again!


----------



## Mish

MrsMuffin said:


> My 801 visa was granted. It came by post. I was very tempted to rip it open in front of the post man. We were eligible on December 12. We submitted by post. We had called two months in a row to find out information but received none. I think keeping on badgering them helped. My partner asked for them to put a note that he had called the last time he rang. I thought I was going to have to get another medical and we'd need more information but it just took a very long time.


Congratulations! 4 to 5 months is about average for the 801.


----------



## MrsMuffin

visa 820 temp. partner was lodged on 12-12-2012. It was granted on 20-02-2013. We sent in the information for the 801 a month early which is why I got the dates mixed up in my previous post. For the 801 visa the eligibility date was 12-12-2014 it was granted on 28-04-2015. I'm from U.S. and my other half is from Aussie. It felt like a long time. My sister is pregnant and set to give birth soon. I was concerned that it wouldn't be granted before then. I'm just so excited!


----------



## 18302

If anyone has a list already made up of everything they submitted for the 801 application and is willing to share, please post - it would be appreciated. I don't want to provide too much information but at the same time I'm worried about providing too little.

Also if you did the application online, did you find the 2000 chars per field in each of the categories (finance, household, social etc) was enough, or did you end up attaching documents later in the process?


----------



## Lindaa

The status for my 801 has been "assessment in progress" for 1,5 weeks now. Aaaaaaaaaaargh!!! When will this torture end???


----------



## AusIndo

Lindaa said:


> The status for my 801 has been "assessment in progress" for 1,5 weeks now. Aaaaaaaaaaargh!!! When will this torture end???


Hi Lindaa

Does that even mean anything? To my knowledge one's status should be assessment in progress from the day their eligible, am I right???

Or does it actually mean you now have a CO who's reviewing/assessing your 801?


----------



## Tigerali

AusIndo said:


> Hi Lindaa
> 
> Does that even mean anything? To my knowledge one's status should be assessment in progress from the day their eligible, am I right???
> 
> Or does it actually mean you now have a CO who's reviewing/assessing your 801?


You are roght in thinking ..It just mean " in progress" from the day you applied till visa grant.It doesnt mean allocation of CO n even when CO is assesing your case.. It remains same


----------



## drmkhan

I m in same boat , I feel the documents aren't enough n contemplate giving more although I've given slightly more than what's required according to what I think I did! Some times I think I should have gone to office works n made a booklet or beautified it!! Brain frozen for now!


----------



## Aria

BonezAU said:


> If anyone has a list already made up of everything they submitted for the 801 application and is willing to share, please post - it would be appreciated. I don't want to provide too much information but at the same time I'm worried about providing too little.
> 
> Also if you did the application online, did you find the 2000 chars per field in each of the categories (finance, household, social etc) was enough, or did you end up attaching documents later in the process?


The 2000 characters slots were definitely not enough for us. We just type it and print it on a separate paper and sign + certify it in front of the police officer.

There's no such thing as 'too much information' when it comes to DIBP! If you have more evidence then present them. It's better to have more than lacking


----------



## 18302

Aria said:


> The 2000 characters slots were definitely not enough for us. We just type it and print it on a separate paper and sign + certify it in front of the police officer.
> 
> There's no such thing as 'too much information' when it comes to DIBP! If you have more evidence then present them. It's better to have more than lacking


I was under the impression that nothing had to be certified when applying online (apart from the form 888's that are witnessed, then scanned and uploaded).

Am I wrong? Do we really need to print it off, get it certified then upload it?


----------



## Aria

BonezAU said:


> I was under the impression that nothing had to be certified when applying online (apart from the form 888's that are witnessed, then scanned and uploaded).
> 
> Am I wrong? Do we really need to print it off, get it certified then upload it?


Ye that's correct you don't need anything certified. But because it was the part of the sponsor's statutory declaration form if I remember it correctly, so we needed to get that one signed in front of the police officer (or any qualified witness) and then upload it.


----------



## 18302

Aria said:


> Ye that's correct you don't need anything certified. But because it was the part of the sponsor's statutory declaration form if I remember it correctly, so we needed to get that one signed in front of the police officer (or any qualified witness) and then upload it.


I plan to get my statement (I'm the sponsor) witnessed and then upload it, but everything else I was just going to upload as it is. I guess if they want things certified they will always come back and ask.

Terima kasih untuk informasinya


----------



## AusIndo

BonezAU said:


> I plan to get my statement (I'm the sponsor) witnessed and then upload it, but everything else I was just going to upload as it is. I guess if they want things certified they will always come back and ask. Terima kasih untuk informasinya


Yes you would expect that they would come back and ask...I've not heard of any case being refused due to uncertified docs.

Does the checklist not detail what needs to be certified?


----------



## 18302

AusIndo said:


> Does the checklist not detail what needs to be certified?


I just looked at the checklist and it mentions absolutely nothing about anything being certified. It just says "Scan and upload x, scan and upload y, scan and upload z".

I will get my statement witnessed anyway just to be sure, but everything else I plan to just upload as normal.


----------



## daveenajohns

Good Morning Everyone,
hope someone can help me with this. I noticed there is form 80 in the list for attached document for person1 in IMMI ACCT. It was not in the list before the recent update in IMMIACCT. Do i need to fill form 80 now?
Daveena


----------



## GadoGadoGal

daveenajohns said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> hope someone can help me with this. I noticed there is form 80 in the list for attached document for person1 in IMMI ACCT. It was not in the list before the recent update in IMMIACCT. Do i need to fill form 80 now?
> Daveena


For what it's worth, Daveena, that option was there before the recent update, as I uploaded my Form 80 back in March to the Form 80 option. I'm not sure what your reasons were for not completing Form 80 with your initial application (nor what stage you're at now), but the logic in the forum has been that if you are from a high risk country or you don't want to risk being asked to fill it out later then you should supply it with the initial application.


----------



## daveenajohns

Thanks GADOGADOGAL for reply. It wasnot in the checklist to complete form 80. But I think I should complete to avoid any delays.
Thanks
Daveena


----------



## Oz4Pom

Hi all
Just wondering how long after you submitted online did it take for your status to go from 'application received' to 'in progress'?
Do they email you when it happens? 
I feel im going to be stalking my immi account a little too eagerly.

Thanks


----------



## Mod 1986

Hello to all of you lovely people 

Just wanted to share my time line. In case someone in a similar situation

I am a man. Nationality Lithuanian

Married my Australian born partner on 02/03/2013
Applied for 820/801 on 14/03/2013
Granted 820 on 28/03/2014

Applied for 2nd stage 801 on 12/01/2015
With a complete application + evidence.

Still waiting for information to be confirmed.


Anyone applied at the similar time ???


----------



## drmkhan

Mod 1986 said:


> Hello to all of you lovely people
> 
> Just wanted to share my time line. In case someone in a similar situation
> 
> I am a man. Nationality Lithuanian
> 
> Married my Australian born partner on 02/03/2013
> Applied for 820/801 on 14/03/2013
> Granted 820 on 28/03/2014
> 
> Applied for 2nd stage 801 on 12/01/2015
> With a complete application + evidence.
> 
> Still waiting for information to be confirmed.
> 
> Anyone applied at the similar time ???


Hi Mod

820 granted july 2014

eligibility date 11-oct-2014

801 submitted sept 2014

post eligibility 7 months in, still waiting

hope that helps!

cheers


----------



## Pianolover1971

Mod 1986 said:


> Hello to all of you lovely people
> 
> Just wanted to share my time line. In case someone in a similar situation
> 
> I am a man. Nationality Lithuanian
> 
> Married my Australian born partner on 02/03/2013
> Applied for 820/801 on 14/03/2013
> Granted 820 on 28/03/2014
> 
> Applied for 2nd stage 801 on 12/01/2015
> With a complete application + evidence.
> 
> Still waiting for information to be confirmed.
> 
> Anyone applied at the similar time ???


I applied mine on 9 Jan. this year and my status is assessment in progress.


----------



## Pianolover1971

BonezAU said:


> I just looked at the checklist and it mentions absolutely nothing about anything being certified. It just says "Scan and upload x, scan and upload y, scan and upload z".
> 
> I will get my statement witnessed anyway just to be sure, but everything else I plan to just upload as normal.


You should get all your documents certified, that was what I was told by an immigration officer via email.


----------



## Maggie-May24

If you apply online, you can simply scan and upload colour documents without needing to have them certified.


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi guys,
Drkhan, Neshel any news from your side? Did u hear anything from Immi.?
I am not complaining about the waiting ss I know otgers are waiting longer than me but still I encourage everyone to provide some feedback to the Dept by Immi onlibe feedback form. I filled the onlibe feedback form today. I donot know if It will make any difference but we never know. 
I suggested Dept to look into difference between the processing times of 801 and 100 and suggest if it is possible for Dept to transfer 801 to Brisbane so both centres will have equal work load or instead of sending 801 to Melbourne and 100 to Brisbane why cant they change their policy to send all appa to one place and then finalise appa in date order the app was intially lodged.
I suggest everyone to send feedback form to Immi. If they will receive enough feedback related to this issue, they may look into this. If not for us may be for the ones going to apply in the future.
Thanks
Daveena


----------



## daveenajohns

I will let you guys know if I receive any info regarding my feedback form.


----------



## drmkhan

*re: 801 waiting*

going to DIAC in person tom, lets see 7 months post eligibility is a looong time, its almost a torture but wait is the name of the game. I think feedback suggestion is a good option too.


----------



## Mish

drmkhan said:


> going to DIAC in person tom, lets see 7 months post eligibility is a looong time, its almost a torture but wait is the name of the game. I think feedback suggestion is a good option too.


Good luck. Hopefully you don't get a standard response since you are still within their quoted processing times.

Let us know what they say.


----------



## daveenajohns

7 months!!!! I dont trust DIBP when they say to be fair with everyone we finalised app in the date order app is lodged.
If they are finalising application in date order how comw you dont have a case officer. They cant say every case is different in this case, how can they determine the comlpexity of the case without even allocating case officer.
Anyway, I wish you all the best tomorrow. If Melbourne office staff ask you to email processing centre, I suggest you to fill online complaint form.


----------



## Mish

daveenajohns said:


> 7 months!!!! I dont trust DIBP when they say to be fair with everyone we finalised app in the date order app is lodged.
> If they are finalising application in date order how comw you dont have a case officer. They cant say every case is different in this case, how can they determine the comlpexity of the case without even allocating case officer.
> Anyway, I wish you all the best tomorrow. If Melbourne office staff ask you to email processing centre, I suggest you to fill online complaint form.


Exactly! One would think they have them all some form of case allocation system and they pick next to get the next case in order.

Okay I am probably dreaming ... that would be the ideal situation


----------



## daveenajohns

Drmkhan any update from your side?


----------



## Impatient

Hey everyone,

My eligibility date is 22 July 2015, I know that some people have been submitting the 801 application before their eligibility date, I have used the immigration 801 calculator today and it is saying did I submit my application prior to 7/10/2013 is this in MMDDYYYY format as apposed to the usual DDMMYYYY format used in Australia? As I should definitely be applying before October? Do I need to wait until Immigration write to me requesting more information? Or do I just reapply? 

I would really appreciate if anyone had any insight to this. Thanks.


----------



## fragile_love

Impatient said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My eligibility date is 22 July 2015, I know that some people have been submitting the 801 application before their eligibility date, I have used the immigration 801 calculator today and it is saying did I submit my application prior to 7/10/2013 is this in MMDDYYYY format as apposed to the usual DDMMYYYY format used in Australia? As I should definitely be applying before October? Do I need to wait until Immigration write to me requesting more information? Or do I just reapply?
> 
> I would really appreciate if anyone had any insight to this. Thanks.


If ur eligibility date is 22 july 2015 you can apply 801 two months prior which is 22 may 2015.....

As to your other question 07/10/2013 is mm/dd/yy which is 10 july 2013 two months from today.... very confusing I know....


----------



## Impatient

Thanks fragile_love!! Better start getting my paper work together!!


----------



## Oz4Pom

Hiya guys just wondering how long your online submission took to change from application received to in progress??


----------



## Confused2

sorry posted in wrong thread


----------



## Elobo

Hi All,

Has anyone read this news. Qld women paid to marry Indian men in visa scam, court hears .

Will this affect the processing times of visa applications for rest of us who have genuine relationship eveidence.


----------



## GadoGadoGal

Elobo said:


> Will this affect the processing times of visa applications for rest of us who have genuine relationship eveidence.


It is hard to know. This case in Brisbane has been in the news since last year. If a slowing of processing times didn't start after the news first broke, then it seems like they wouldn't do anything at all, not until the trial was finished, or if they found other similar cases of fraud with migration agents and/or celebrants.

Partner visa applicants have been on the short end of the stick regardless of fraud like this. This case makes me sad to think how desperate people must be to seek these options (on both sides, the migrant and the Australian).


----------



## Mish

GadoGadoGal said:


> It is hard to know. This case in Brisbane has been in the news since last year. If a slowing of processing times didn't start after the news first broke, then it seems like they wouldn't do anything at all, not until the trial was finished, or if they found other similar cases of fraud with migration agents and/or celebrants.
> 
> Partner visa applicants have been on the short end of the stick regardless of fraud like this. This case makes me sad to think how desperate people must be to seek these options (on both sides, the migrant and the Australian).


I think they are being extra cautious now. What use to be an easy process now requires alot of evidence. Years ago they just needed a few pieces of paper not anymore.

We have also now been seeing some rejections at PR stage too.


----------



## Oz4Pom

Did none of you submit online?


----------



## daveenajohns

Oz4Pom said:


> Did none of you submit online?


Hi Ozpom,
I did apply online but in March before the recent Immi Account update. Sorry cant answer your question.


----------



## daveenajohns

Ask in Immi Account Enhancements Sticky
You may get some answer there.


----------



## neshel

daveenajohns said:


> Hi guys,
> Drkhan, Neshel any news from your side? Did u hear anything from Immi.?
> I am not complaining about the waiting ss I know otgers are waiting longer than me but still I encourage everyone to provide some feedback to the Dept by Immi onlibe feedback form. I filled the onlibe feedback form today. I donot know if It will make any difference but we never know.
> I suggested Dept to look into difference between the processing times of 801 and 100 and suggest if it is possible for Dept to transfer 801 to Brisbane so both centres will have equal work load or instead of sending 801 to Melbourne and 100 to Brisbane why cant they change their policy to send all appa to one place and then finalise appa in date order the app was initially lodged.
> I suggest everyone to send feedback form to Immi. If they will receive enough feedback related to this issue, they may look into this. If not for us may be for the ones going to apply in the future.
> Thanks
> Daveena


Hello. Nope none No nothing , absolutely silence in my case. LOL. I guess my partner is angry with department than me. Lived in Aus legally from 7 years, also completed my studies in Australia. Yet I am a high risk for Australia. LOL. But i am patience it will come one day.

6 months post eligibility would be on 14 may for me. NO NEWS so far.
let me know everyone


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi Neshel,
I can understand your feelings. I wish you all the best. I hope you hear some good news soon. Did u call DIBP for update?


----------



## neshel

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Neshel,
> I can understand your feelings. I wish you all the best. I hope you hear some good news soon. Did u call DIBP for update?


Thank you. I did ring DIBP in march, reply was standard (6 to 8 months processing time). I didn't bother to call them again. It is not worth calling them because I do not think it would make any difference .If calling would make any difference it would have done it in march for me. They would do whatever they have decided to do.


----------



## gmflove

I have submitted my visa 801 application on 26.01.2015 online. My eligible date 14.02.2015. Few weeks ago my immi account changed to "assessment in progress". Strangely, I just check my immi account, it says "application received". Anyone know what's going on? Why from "assessment in progress" back to "application received "?


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi gmflove, I applied in the start of March, my app status is still "Assessment in progress " . Let us know if you hear any news regarding ur application.


----------



## 18302

Have just submitted my wife's 801 application online, we collated a lot of the evidence into PDF's (eg, included social aspects text, photos, travel etc all in 1 single PDF) meaning we didn't upload documents to every single "recommended" category, hopefully this won't be an issue - at the end of the day they have received all of our evidence.

Her eligibility date is 16/05/2013, so we got in 3 days early. The status is currently "Application received".

Anyone know a rough estimate of the time line before they pick up the application and start looking at it? Also the average time from eligibility date to grant?

Thanks


----------



## gmflove

daveenajohns said:


> Hi gmflove, I applied in the start of March, my app status is still "Assessment in progress " . Let us know if you hear any news regarding ur application.


Hi Daveenajohns, I will post when I hear anything. 
I am worried as it back to "application received ".
3 months since eligible date, I am getting nervous.


----------



## summerburns

*Got Immi reply*

I was lodged my 801 visa on 27/03/2015. I heart that so many cases can be approved by one month. Plus I am not sure if immigration is happy about the document I upload. So I write an email to them. I got their response as below yesterday:

Thank you for your email.

I would like to confirm that your application has been received by the Department.

Our service standard for processing Partner (Permanent) visas is six to eight months. This time frame is calculated from an applicant's date of eligibility (in your case 27/03/2015), which is two years from the date of lodgement of the combined application. These service standards are indicative only. While the average processing time is less than six months, individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods, depending on a range of factors.

Please be advised that we do not offer any priority processing of applications. The nature of Partner migration is such that all cases have an emotional or compassionate element. Consequently, in the interest of fairness, applications are processed in the order of the date on which the application was received (lodgement date).

You will be contacted should further information be required, but in the meantime, contact us by either email or phone 131 881, if you have any further enquiries.

End

My guessing is just a waiting game.


----------



## bumbumn

summerburns said:


> I was lodged my 801 visa on 27/03/2015. I heart that so many cases can be approved by one month. Plus I am not sure if immigration is happy about the document I upload. So I write an email to them. I got their response as below yesterday:
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> I would like to confirm that your application has been received by the Department.
> 
> Our service standard for processing Partner (Permanent) visas is six to eight months. This time frame is calculated from an applicant's date of eligibility (in your case 27/03/2015), which is two years from the date of lodgement of the combined application. These service standards are indicative only. While the average processing time is less than six months, individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods, depending on a range of factors.
> 
> Please be advised that we do not offer any priority processing of applications. The nature of Partner migration is such that all cases have an emotional or compassionate element. Consequently, in the interest of fairness, applications are processed in the order of the date on which the application was received (lodgement date).
> 
> You will be contacted should further information be required, but in the meantime, contact us by either email or phone 131 881, if you have any further enquiries.
> 
> End
> 
> My guessing is just a waiting game.


Hi summerburns, I guess you should set your alarm up 8 months, in DIAC web, they say it is 8 months for high-risk country, and 75% visa will be processed in 6-8months in other words, there are 25% cant be done at the period of time.

My lodgement date is 12/11/2015
Eligible date's 21/12/2015

Today is 6 months already.


----------



## neshel

Today is 6 months, post eligibility date. still waiting.


----------



## daveenajohns

Last time when I heard they were allocating case officers after 5 months of the eligiblilty date. After reading above posts, I don't think this is the case anymore. 
I m losing my patience after 2 months waiting. Looks like I have a very long and unknown road ahead of me.


----------



## neshel

daveenajohns said:


> Last time when I heard they were allocating case officers after 5 months of the eligiblilty date. After reading above posts, I don't think this is the case anymore.
> I m losing my patience after 2 months waiting. Looks like I have a very long and unknown road ahead of me.


Hi Daveenajohns, It is different from case to case. Few people are lucky to have their visa in just couple of weeks. We never know when is our turn.


----------



## daveenajohns

gmflove said:


> Hi Daveenajohns, I will post when I hear anything.
> I am worried as it back plication received ".
> 3 months since eligible date, I am getting nervou/QUOTE]
> 
> Hi gmflove,
> I can understand ur emotions. I advise you to call DIBP to find out what is happening. Your file status shouldn't change fromm in progress to received unless there is something else going on in the background.
> Best wishes


----------



## daveenajohns

gmflove said:


> I have submitted my visa 801 application on 26.01.2015 online. My eligible date 14.02.2015. Few weeks ago my immi account changed to "assessment in progress". Strangely, I just check my immi account, it says "application received". Anyone know what's going on? Why from "assessment in progress" back to "application received "?


Hi gmflove
If you have not received any answer for your question. I have a update for you. My friend applied for subclass 190 and her app status changed from in progress to application received few days ago and she got her grant today.
May be ur app allocated to the co. I hope it is true. Best wishes.
Daveena


----------



## AusIndo

daveenajohns said:


> Hi gmflove If you have not received any answer for your question. I have a update for you. My friend applied for subclass 190 and her app status changed from in progress to application received few days ago and she got her grant today. May be ur app allocated to the co. I hope it is true. Best wishes. Daveena


They operate differently those subclasses.
Partner visas are somehow unique!


----------



## daveenajohns

AusIndo said:


> They operate differently those subclasses.
> Partner visas are somehow unique!


Hi AusIndo, I agree with you 
If you remember Dept updated their immiaccount system a month ago and all apps status changed to assessment in progress in all subclasses. Now, some people from all diff subclasses noticed their status changed back to app received and my friend was one of them and she got grant.
What I m trying to say is if ur app status has changed , may be ur app is progressing in the queue. Considering only few of us status changed back indicating some movement in the application.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Hello 

My status has changed too from assessment in progress to application received. Next week will be my 5th month waiting since my eligibility date.
3 weeks ago I received a letter from Immi asking me to redo my police check and there was a name written below that letter with Case Position number, now I don't know if that's my case officer or whatever. Anyways, I submitted my new NPC last April 30th. I did check my account pretty much everyday since I hit the 4th month and it's just the same status "assessment in progress" but last friday the status has changed to application received and also application last updated May4th instead of April21st . Anyways, I'm still back on waiting game.


----------



## daveenajohns

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hello
> 
> My status has changed too from assessment in progress to application received. Next week will be my 5th month waiting since my eligibility date.
> 3 weeks ago I received a letter from Immi asking me to redo my police check and there was a name written below that letter with Case Position number, now I don't know if that's my case officer or whatever. Anyways, I submitted my new NPC last April 30th. I did check my account pretty much everyday since I hit the 4th month and it's just the same status "assessment in progress" but last friday the status has changed to application received and also application last updated May4th instead of April21st . Anyways, I'm still back on waiting game.


Hi
Friend of mine rang DIBP about her status changed and the woman replied thag her application has been assessed and ready for allocation and she also said assessment in progress means it is in the queue for assessment. 
According to Immiaccount enhancement application received is first step and assessment in progress is the second. Considering they changed all apps status to "assessment in progress ", this may be true that assessment in progress only means queue for assessing application.
Im confused . Let us know if hear anytime from DIBP.


----------



## daveenajohns

As per my understanding, if ur status changed from in progress to received it is a good sign


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi drmkhan,neshel 
any news from your side.


----------



## gmflove

daveenajohns said:


> As per my understanding, if ur status changed from in progress to received it is a good sign


Hi Daveenajohns, I still haven't heard anything since my status changed to "application received " 2 weeks ago. I hope your theory is correct. 
I am getting very frustrating atm.:-(


----------



## neshel

6 months and 8 days today after eligibility date. NO response from IMMI at all.


----------



## daveenajohns

neshel said:


> 6 months and 8 days today after eligibility date. NO response from IMMI at all.


Stay positive Neshel, 
I hope you hear some good news this week.


----------



## Panks

Hi everyone
Just a quick message to say i got my 801 visa approved 4 months and 4 days after my eligibility date.

My eligibility date was 20 Dec 2014 and my I got my approval email on the 24 April 2015
I submitted my application online.

Good luck to the rest of you waiting!


----------



## neshel

daveenajohns said:


> Stay positive Neshel,
> I hope you hear some good news this week.


Thank you Daveenajohns. Hope you get yours soon too. I rang Immi today and they did not even ask my identity and said processing time is 8 months. when i said its over 6 months what is the status as i applied through paper , answer was 6 months is the minimum time. who knows what is their processing method. MORE WAITING I GUESS. 
How can we take their jobs if they won't let us in!?  immigrant power


----------



## daveenajohns

k you Daveenajohns. H get yours soon too. I rang Immi today and they did not even ask my identity and said processing time is 8 months. when i said its over 6 months what is the status as i applied through paper , answer was 6 months is the minimum time. who knows what is their processing method. MORE WAITING I GUESS. 
How can we take their jobs if they won't let us in!?  

Hi Neshel,
Who knows what they are doing. What a crap! when they say they process files according to the lodgement date.
Waiting game is not fun.
Best wishes


----------



## daveenajohns

Panks said:


> Hi everyone
> Just a quick message to say i got my 801 visa approved 4 months and 4 days after my eligibility date.
> 
> My eligibility date was 20 Dec 2014 and my I got my approval email on the 24 April 2015
> I submitted my application online.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you waiting!


Congrats Panks


----------



## daveenajohns

Neshel,
You can send a polite email to the processing centre. If you remember few months ago, somebodu got grant the next week after sending an email to the processing centre and he wad waiting for more than 6 months as well.


----------



## neshel

daveenajohns said:


> Neshel,
> You can send a polite email to the processing centre. If you remember few months ago, somebodu got grant the next week after sending an email to the processing centre and he wad waiting for more than 6 months as well.


yes I should do it .


----------



## Niki76

Hi everyone, i woke up this morning and got the good news! My spouse visa 801 is granted!!
I checked immiaccount 2 days ago and the status changed to Application Received.
And today just 2 days later, my PR is granted.

Thanks everyone in this forum for the support and information sharing &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## daveenajohns

Congrats Niki76
My predictions for application received was right.
Best wishes for the future.


----------



## gmflove

daveenajohns said:


> Congrats Niki76 My predictions for application received was right. Best wishes for the future.


Hi Daveenajohns, did Niki76 has the status change from "assessment in process "to "application received "? Is your status still assessment in progress?


----------



## gmflove

Niki76 said:


> Hi everyone, i woke up this morning and got the good news! My spouse visa 801 is granted!! I checked immiaccount 2 days ago and the status changed to Application Received. And today just 2 days later, my PR is granted. Thanks everyone in this forum for the support and information sharing ?003f003f?003f003f?003f003f?003f003f


Congrats Niki76, my eligible date is 14.02.2015. My status changed to application received 6 May (2 weeks) ago. I still haven't heard any about it. Do you remember what date your status changed to application received?

I hope Daveenajohns prediction is correct, finger crossedfor me.


----------



## daveenajohns

gmflove said:


> Hi Daveenajohns, did Niki76 has the status change from "assessment in process "to "application received "? Is your status still assessment in progress?


Hi gmlove,
No mine is still assessment in progress. My eligiblilty is in the March . Niki said her changed to application received as well. Hopefully, you hear some good news next week.


----------



## Taurus

Hello guys, 
I am not new to this forum, been following everyone's thread recently, just thought I ll post my situation as well 
Me and my misses got married end of 2012 Australia, we applied for 820 on 31st Jan 2012 got my temp around June 2013.
Arouns October 2014 received paper letter from immi for few more docs stat ecc for 801, I quickly did the paperwork and instead of email process I did the postal one and posted at Melbourne office. 
Till today no response whatsoever, it's five months 23 days. 
About two weeks ago I wrote an email, they replied with generic response, standard time is 6-8 months however they are processing in less than 6 months.


----------



## bumbumn

Hello guys

Can anyone let me know how to check my application status plz? I went to "Import Application" submit the Application ID from 820, but it say "This type of application is not available for import". I did everything by lawyer. Can I still check it by myself? Thank you everyone


----------



## shirleyx0525

Hello guys.
I applied my 801 on 10/05 (exactly 2 years and 1 day). I checked my application status few days later , and my status already shown as "application received". I don't think I got the " application in process" status.
Any idea of it?
Thanks.


----------



## www

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum, just want to say that my eligibility date is 18th January 2015, so far been waiting for 4 months and one week.

Dont know how long have to keep waiting for...


----------



## www

Taurus said:


> Hello guys,
> I am not new to this forum, been following everyone's thread recently, just thought I ll post my situation as well
> Me and my misses got married end of 2012 Australia, we applied for 820 on 31st Jan 2012 got my temp around June 2013.
> Arouns October 2014 received paper letter from immi for few more docs stat ecc for 801, I quickly did the paperwork and instead of email process I did the postal one and posted at Melbourne office.
> Till today no response whatsoever, it's five months 23 days.
> About two weeks ago I wrote an email, they replied with generic response, standard time is 6-8 months however they are processing in less than 6 months.


Hi, Taurus,

My situation is very similar, did the postal one as well. sitll waiting....
Hope can hear some good news next week.


----------



## dev123

bumbumn said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Can anyone let me know how to check my application status plz? I went to "Import Application" submit the Application ID from 820, but it say "This type of application is not available for import". I did everything by lawyer. Can I still check it by myself? Thank you everyone


Hi there,
Most probably you cannot. I talked to DIBP regarding this and they said at the moment it's not possible to have a partner visa application in more than one immi account so if you applied via a migration agent like me only them can see you status updates.


----------



## CCMS

Apparently you can't with partner visas.

I had the Department's E-Services do it for me "manually" for a new client after she sacked the lawyer who had done the original sc. 300 application. I am not sure if her previous lawyer still has access or not. 

On the other hand, I had no problems importing a sc. 190 application , which had been lodged by another agent.


----------



## Taurus

www said:


> Hi, Taurus,
> 
> My situation is very similar, did the postal one as well. sitll waiting....
> Hope can hear some good news next week.


Yeah I understand, i think this could be related to High Risk Country? Because I have got two of my friends from a Low Risk Country they submitted in early Jan- and they already received their ones in April.

However in my Case- my 2 years was on 31st dec 2014- docs submitted via paper in November- till yet no reply-


----------



## Taurus

neshel said:


> 6 months and 8 days today after eligibility date. NO response from IMMI at all.


Hello Neshel,

I am in the same situation as yours, did you receive any response?
It can't be a coincidence- same country- same time- pretty much,

Did you submit via paper work? If yes, around when?
Ta


----------



## bumbumn

Taurus said:


> Yeah I understand, i think this could be related to High Risk Country? Because I have got two of my friends from a Low Risk Country they submitted in early Jan- and they already received their ones in April.
> 
> However in my Case- my 2 years was on 31st dec 2014- docs submitted via paper in November- till yet no reply-


Same to me. I submitted at 11 Nov. It barely have anyone from high risk country granted 801 visa from last month. I set my alarm up to July ( 8 months)


----------



## www

Taurus said:


> Yeah I understand, i think this could be related to High Risk Country? Because I have got two of my friends from a Low Risk Country they submitted in early Jan- and they already received their ones in April.
> 
> However in my Case- my 2 years was on 31st dec 2014- docs submitted via paper in November- till yet no reply-


Hi Taurus,

what you mean by high risk country, no idea about it. which country you think is high risk country by the way?


----------



## neshel

Taurus said:


> Hello Neshel,
> 
> I am in the same situation as yours, did you receive any response?
> It can't be a coincidence- same country- same time- pretty much,
> 
> Did you submit via paper work? If yes, around when?
> Ta


Hi Taurus, I applied through paper in Nov 2014 (for 801) eligibility was 14 nov 2014. Sent application in sept 2014. No reply so far.


----------



## har3478

Hi everyone 
I finally got my 820 approved in first week of may after waiting for 22 months...
A big relief as it was a long wait...
M just in the process of getting everything ready for 801.....
Can anyone please guide me on what documents i will need for 801 now...
I haven't received the kit from dibp yet but i just want to be prepare everything so that i dont have to rush at the last moment...
And do i need more evidence as i provided themwith all of it in march this year...so it has been just 3 months.... 
And what else do they ask for in the kit.....
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Someguy

*Visa Granted*

801/820 Visa lodged 29th August 2014 for a low risk partner in Melbourne (on shore)

Visa Granted 21st May 2015.

Total time: 8 Months, 22 Days.

Wasn't required to attend interview.

The waiting game was terrible, I wish everyone the best of luck with your visas and hope you get them granted soon!


----------



## bumbumn

Someguy said:


> 801/820 Visa lodged 29th August 2014 for a low risk partner in Melbourne (on shore)
> 
> Visa Granted 21st May 2015.
> 
> Total time: 8 Months, 22 Days.
> 
> Wasn't required to attend interview.
> 
> The waiting game was terrible, I wish everyone the best of luck with your visas and hope you get them granted soon!


Congratulation mate. It's so fast for 820, now you can collect evidence for 801.


----------



## Taurus

bumbumn said:


> Same to me. I submitted at 11 Nov. It barely have anyone from high risk country granted 801 visa from last month. I set my alarm up to July ( 8 months)


Yeah I checked the threads-and keep on checking the vevo- however i doubt that will change anytime soon- looks like we will all have to wait a bit longer-


----------



## Taurus

neshel said:


> Hi Taurus, I applied through paper in Nov 2014 (for 801) eligibility was 14 nov 2014. Sent application in sept 2014. No reply so far.


Hey, yeah i hate the waiting- not sure why they are taking this long though, your one was in nov- mine was end of dec, pretty strange, i think its just the country thing. 
Than we get a generic response with 6-8 months with average processing less than 6. To me it seems longer.

Did you submit a lot of paper work? Photos-bank statements- Card holders?

Regards


----------



## gmflove

Hi all, after 3.5 months waiting since eligible date, my visa 801 got granted today. 

Thanks all the useful information this forum provided. 

Hi, Daveenajohns guess you prediction is right. "Assessment in progress " to " application received " is a good sign. 

Good luck to everyone who is waiting.


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations. Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. It look like things are speeding up a bit. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.


----------



## alicerose

Hi, once we received our 801, do we need to notify ATO the change of residency status?


----------



## neshel

Taurus said:


> Hey, yeah i hate the waiting- not sure why they are taking this long though, your one was in nov- mine was end of dec, pretty strange, i think its just the country thing.
> Than we get a generic response with 6-8 months with average processing less than 6. To me it seems longer.
> 
> Did you submit a lot of paper work? Photos-bank statements- Card holders?
> 
> Regards


Yeah Taurus looks like its not a fair game here. this visa would make life so easy, find a good job and buy a nice house, bloody everything is on hold because of it. Yes we did provide every single detail from the date of 820 grant. Yes it was a paper application both times. Photos with family and friends, bank statement individuals and joint one, greeting cards, invitation cards, whatsapp history of chatting while I was overseas to see my family, our joint overseas tours to fiji and nz, 6 peoples stat dec including parents, have provided everything social, financial, personal,emotional and all whatever shows we are together.


----------



## neshel

alicerose said:


> Hi, once we received our 801, do we need to notify ATO the change of residency status?


No, they all are inter conected. IMMI will inform ATO. With your passport number they will find your residency status. If they need to know from you they will ask you.


----------



## alicerose

neshel said:


> No, they all are inter conected. IMMI will inform ATO. With your passport number they will find your residency status. If they need to know from you they will ask you.


Thank you neshel!


----------



## neshel

alicerose said:


> Thank you neshel!


Pleasure. when did u recieve your 801?. It would be nice if we can know your timeline. Thank you.


----------



## daveenajohns

gmflove said:


> Hi all, after 3.5 months waiting since eligible date, my visa 801 got granted today.
> 
> Thanks all the useful information this forum provided.
> 
> Hi, Daveenajohns guess you prediction is right. "Assessment in progress " to " application received " is a good sign.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is waiting.


I am please to hear this. Congratulations and best of luck for the future. 
Daveena


----------



## daveenajohns

neshel said:


> Yeah Taurus looks like its not a fair game here. this visa would make life so easy, find a good job and buy a nice house, bloody everything is on hold because of it. Yes we did provide every single detail from the date of 820 grant. Yes it was a paper application both times. Photos with family and friends, bank statement individuals and joint one, greeting cards, invitation cards, whatsapp history of chatting while I was overseas to see my family, our joint overseas tours to fiji and nz, 6 peoples stat dec including parents, have provided everything social, financial, personal,emotional and all whatever shows we are together.


Hi Neshel,
I m disappointed how the Dept tell us lies about the process and this is not fair at all. Atleast you have right to know about the progress of ur app after 6 mnths waiting. Did u end up sending them email?


----------



## neshel

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Neshel,
> I m disappointed how the Dept tell us lies about the process and this is not fair at all. Atleast you have right to know about the progress of ur app after 6 mnths waiting. Did u end up sending them email?


Hi daveenajohns, Yes we are very disappointed. Even though we sent application that was ready for decision. I just sent an email. lets see what would they say hopefully good news.


----------



## neshel

What happend with drkhan? I was hoping to hear from him as his case is almost same as most of us. It would be helpful if we could know what the department said to him.Hope he gets his visa soon if not already.


----------



## Taurus

neshel said:


> Yeah Taurus looks like its not a fair game here. this visa would make life so easy, find a good job and buy a nice house, bloody everything is on hold because of it. Yes we did provide every single detail from the date of 820 grant. Yes it was a paper application both times. Photos with family and friends, bank statement individuals and joint one, greeting cards, invitation cards, whatsapp history of chatting while I was overseas to see my family, our joint overseas tours to fiji and nz, 6 peoples stat dec including parents, have provided everything social, financial, personal,emotional and all whatever shows we are together.


Well it's five months and 28 day for me, no changes on VEVO- still the same- no response- It's frustration when i see people getting it earlier- when their deadline was after ours one. For 820 mine was approved within 6 months-, however for 801 you submitted a lot of proof- maybe I didn't submit enough ? I did- Lease under my name- elect under her name- our stat dec-, around 22 photos- of us and 1 with family and friends, concert tickets under our name, bank details-highlighting each expenses since 2012- letter from our Bank manager- for two different banks- copy of our Bank Cards- showing each card holders, superannuation trust, and 2 stat dec.

I can see people status changing from assessment in progress on internet, only if I applied via online, we could have tracked it.

Hopefully some good news in next few weeks.


----------



## alicerose

neshel said:


> Pleasure. when did u recieve your 801?. It would be nice if we can know your timeline. Thank you.


Hi neshel, my eligibility date is April 20 2015 and I lodged it online early May


----------



## Jonacp

hello everyone here,, i currently waiting 801 visa for 3 months now the other night my husband send a email to immi asking about the status of my app.. and yesterday my CO called me and ask few question then after we talk she said that she going to send me a letter within the end of the week..is anybody here have expirience this ? i got nervous and wondering what letter she mean..


----------



## daveenajohns

Jonacp said:


> hello everyone here,, i currently waiting 801 visa for 3 months now the other night my husband send a email to immi asking about the status of my app.. and yesterday my CO called me and ask few question then after we talk she said that she going to send me a letter within the end of the week..is anybody here have expirience this ? i got nervous and wondering what letter she mean..


Hi Jonacp,
Co probably means the decision letter. Its common for Co to tell you the timeframe they are going to make decision on ur app when he/she contacts you.
can you please share ur timeline such as when and how u applied online/paper etc.
Let us know when you hear good news.
Best wishes.


----------



## Jonacp

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Jonacp, Co probably means the decision letter. Its common for Co to tell you the timeframe they are going to make decision on ur app when he/she contacts you. can you please share ur timeline such as when and how u applied online/paper etc. Let us know when you hear good news. Best wishes.


Hi

My Eligibility date is Feb. 11, 2015 and lodged paper by post at Feb 19, 2015 already 3 months now, thanks for your reply daveenajohn;899218


----------



## Mish

Taurus said:


> Well it's five months and 28 day for me, no changes on VEVO- still the same- no response- It's frustration when i see people getting it earlier- when their deadline was after ours one. For 820 mine was approved within 6 months-, however for 801 you submitted a lot of proof- maybe I didn't submit enough ? I did- Lease under my name- elect under her name- our stat dec-, around 22 photos- of us and 1 with family and friends, concert tickets under our name, bank details-highlighting each expenses since 2012- letter from our Bank manager- for two different banks- copy of our Bank Cards- showing each card holders, superannuation trust, and 2 stat dec.
> 
> I can see people status changing from assessment in progress on internet, only if I applied via online, we could have tracked it.
> 
> Hopefully some good news in next few weeks.


The only thing I would comment on is ... why no joint lease and usually DIBP are after more than 1 photo with another person.

What about joint purchases any receipts of that? Any joint travel?


----------



## Taurus

Mish said:


> The only thing I would comment on is ... why no joint lease and usually DIBP are after more than 1 photo with another person.
> 
> What about joint purchases any receipts of that? Any joint travel?


We submitted about 22 pics of us, with different places like restaurants, anniversary, birthday with her parents, and three more with friends like football games or birthdays, 
Yeah on the statement from all our banks I highlighted each of them and wrote next to it, such as rent, presents, household expenses. 
It wasn't joint lease because she doesn't work, that's why however for electricity her name is on it.. Thab suppernanutation from my side 100% beneficiary my wife, copy from our bakers saying she's additional card holder and our joint account. Thought this wud be enough info, since for 820 they usually ask for more, compared to, 801 . they wouldn't grant u temp visa if docs were not sufficient or good enough for the second stage.


----------



## Mish

801 they are asking for more now. You should have more pictures with other people. We have seen a few people on this forum being asked for more pictures with other people. Migration agents recommend 10 to 12 pics with other people if possible.

Re: lease it doesn't matter if they work or not they can still go on the lease. My SIL has never worked and is on their lease.


----------



## Mark_

can 801 be canceled ?


----------



## Mark_

because i read on the news that everyone applying for centerink benifits and his relationship is separate he will get investigated or his 801 visa be will canceled


----------



## Mish

Honestly with the fraudulent relationships I wouldn't be surprised if they do that down the road.

I heard of someone being investigated when they applied for citizenship as they had found out that they were separated when PR was given.

Currently I haven't heard of them cancelling PR's but anything is possible in the future.


----------



## panda

Jonacp said:


> hello everyone here,, i currently waiting 801 visa for 3 months now the other night my husband send a email to immi asking about the status of my app.. and yesterday my CO called me and ask few question then after we talk she said that she going to send me a letter within the end of the week..is anybody here have expirience this ? i got nervous and wondering what letter she mean..


please what did the CO ask you over the phone?


----------



## summerburns

Hi All,
As I just notice that in my last email immigration sent back to me, the beginning of the email has< EGO8XX79XX About xxxxxxxx; CID: 2505308XXXX>
CID means case officer ID?
Does it mean my case is under case officer now???
Any information?


----------



## daveenajohns

summerburns said:


> Hi All,
> As I just notice that in my last email immigration sent back to me, the beginning of the email has< EGO8XX79XX About xxxxxxxx; CID: 2505308XXXX>
> CID means case officer ID?
> Does it mean my case is under case officer now???
> Any information?[/QUOTE
> hi summerburns,
> Usually when you receive email from case officer, there ks name and position number at the end. If you apply online; you can check ur immiaccount for app progress
> If ur status change from assessment in progress to application received, most probably you have co.


----------



## drmkhan

Hi everyone , 2 weeks before my 8 months complete! As I went to diac n handed in extra documents of our mortgage as we bought a house after lodging 801 so thought that would help. My wife called to confirm wether they have received it! They said we have all required documents and it should be processing soon. How soon, God knows ! Still waiting!


----------



## daveenajohns

daveenajohns said:


> summerburns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> As I just notice that in my last email immigration sent back to me, the beginning of the email has< EGO8XX79XX About xxxxxxxx; CID: 2505308XXXX>
> CID means case officer ID?
> Does it mean my case is under case officer now???
> Any information?[/QUOTE
> 
> hi summerburns,
> Cid could be Client Id
Click to expand...


----------



## nc098

Hi Everyone, please give me some advice!

Quick Background: We met in January 2013 and became official to knowledge of friends and family in April 2013. I lived with him in his family home for a month before my 1st year working holiday visa expired and i travelled back to my home country for 3 mths (this was my time to apply for 2nd yr working holiday visa and also deal with some family changes as my immediate family were moving country). We stayed in contact everyday (i have provided proof of this) until I returned in august 2013. I moved straight back in to his family home with him and we have lived together to this day. I applied for Partner visa in June 2014 as we had been in a relationship for longer than a year. I have only now received feedback and a case officer looking for more info.

They have said that because we have only shown evidence of living together from August 2013 and applied in July 2014..this is only 10mths defacto, not 12!! However, I was never under the impression that you HAD to be living together, just mutually exclusive and in a genuine relationship. They now want compelling reasons why I applied when it had only been 10mths shared living. Is the fact that my visa expired, and the family changes compelling enough?? Also the fact that my 2nd year visa would have run out if i had left it any later to apply and i would have had to leave the country! 

They are also looking for further evidence of genuine relationship which I think is ok, I have more info that has gathered in the year since i first applied.

Can anyone give me a feel of how forgiving the case officers are in such circumstances, or is it a black/white, yes/no kind of thing... 

I am preparing to reply to the case officer but am having a bit of a meltdown with the stress!

Thanks guys.


----------



## daveenajohns

nc098 said:


> Hi Everyone, please give me some advice!
> 
> Quick Background: We met in January 2013 and became official to knowledge of friends and family in April 2013. I lived with him in his family home for a month before my 1st year workinprofessional and day visa expired and i travelled back to my home country for 3 mths (this was my time to apply for 2nd yr working holiday visa and also deal with some family changes as my immediate family were moving country). We stayed in contact everyday (i have provided proof of this) until I returned in august 2013. I moved straight back in to his family home with him and we have lived together to this day. I applied for Partner visa in June 2014 as we had been in a relationship for longer than a year. I have only now received feedback and a case officer looking for more info.
> 
> They have said that because we have only shown evidence of living together from August 2013 and applied in July 2014..this is only 10mths defacto, not 12!! However, I was never under the impression that you HAD to be living together, just mutually exclusive and in a genuine relationship. They now want compelling reasons why I applied when it had only been 10mths shared living. Is the fact that my visa expired, and the family changes compelling enough?? Also the fact that my 2nd year visa would have run out if i had left it any later to apply and i would have had to leave the country!
> 
> They are also looking for further evidence of genuine relationship which I think is ok, I have more info that has gathered in the year since i first applied.
> 
> Can anyone give me a feel of how forgiving the case officers are in such circumstances, or is it a black/white, yes/no kind of thing...
> 
> I am preparing to reply to the case officer but am having a bit of a meltdown with the stress!
> 
> Thanks guys.


Hi,
What I have observed over the time, Dept is very strict on 12 mnths requirement unless you have registered your relationship with BDM. 
If you have not register your relationship, I strongly advise you to contact one of the registered migration agents on this forum to explore your options. I can personally speak for Mark Northam, I refered him to one of my friend and he is very professional and flexible person. In my opinion it is worth spending couple hundrends to avoid all the stress later.
Best of luck


----------



## pkbeanie

Your first point of reference is to revisit the date of you deciding to be a couple to the exclusion of all others, that you gave DIPB in the application.

From there, provide all possible details of communications, shared accounts, etc.

If you say people were made aware of your situation that you were a couple in April 2013, then perhaps have them document a Stat Dec to back up your other evidence.

Don't stress !!!!


----------



## nc098

pkbeanie said:


> Your first point of reference is to revisit the date of you deciding to be a couple to the exclusion of all others, that you gave DIPB in the application.
> 
> From there, provide all possible details of communications, shared accounts, etc.
> 
> If you say people were made aware of your situation that you were a couple in April 2013, then perhaps have them document a Stat Dec to back up your other evidence.
> 
> Don't stress !!!!


Do you think that if I register now as a couple with BDM for my state, that that would help? Or is it too late to do that?


----------



## pkbeanie

As I said, revisit the date you put down as first being a couple, in the application.
If it was April 2013, work your evidence from there. 
If you put July 2013, then you need to seek expert advice.


----------



## Mish

nc098 said:


> Do you think that if I register now as a couple with BDM for my state, that that would help? Or is it too late to do that?


You can register the relationship any time up until the decision has been made on the application.


----------



## Jonacp

panda said:


> please what did the CO ask you over the phone?


Hi Panda CO just rang me and ask if my husband and me still live together, and if we own the house where we live or rent. and then she tell me that she going to send me a letter by the end of this week,,
yesterday i try to checked VEVO but its error,
cant log in in VEVO now... i always checked my email but still nothing... hope mu waiting game is over soon,


----------



## daveenajohns

Jonacp said:


> Hi Panda CO just rang me and ask if my husband and me still live together, and if we own the house where we live or rent. and then she tell me that she going to send me a letter by the end of this week,,
> yesterday i try to checked VEVO but its error,
> cant log in in VEVO now... i always checked my email but still nothing... hope mu waiting game is over soon,


Hi Jonacp,
Sounds like decision has been made on ur app. You can ring and ask DIBP. Usually they do not disclose any info on the phone. In this case you can ask DIBP to give you password to log in to VEVO. 
Keep us updated. 
Best of luck


----------



## F&J

Can someone referee an argument between my husband and I about 820/801 visas for me?

MY ARGUMENT: The 300 PMV granted January 2014. Married 25 May 2014. Lodged 820/801 visa application 25 June 2014. 820 visa granted November 2014 (okay I stuffed up s.40 that's what caused the delay and I will never live it down). 

I SAY the 801 will not be granted until sometime AFTER 25 JUNE 2016, 2 years after lodgement.

HIS ARGUMENT: Going by Immigration website where it says processing time for 801 is 12-15 months, the 801 is going to be processed JUNE - NOVEMBER 2015 ie. 12 -15 months after lodgement.

Please take into consideration that the washing up tonight depends on the outcome


----------



## daveenajohns

F&J said:


> Can someone referee an argument between my husband and I about 820/801 visas for me?
> 
> MY ARGUMENT: The 300 PMV granted January 2014. Married 25 May 2014. Lodged 820/801 visa application 25 June 2014. 820 visa granted November 2014 (okay I stuffed up s.40 that's what caused the delay and I will never live it down).
> 
> I SAY the 801 will not be granted until sometime AFTER 25 JUNE 2016, 2 years after lodgement.
> 
> HIS ARGUMENT: Going by Immigration website where it says processing time for 801 is 12-15 months, the 801 is going to be processed JUNE - NOVEMBER 2015 ie. 12 -15 months after lodgement.
> 
> Please take into consideration that the washing up tonight depends on the outcome


Hi
You will be eligible for 801 after 2 years you intially applied combine application for 820/801 which will be 25 June 2016 for you. DIbp will sent request for further docs 1-2 mnths before eligiblilty date and their standard procezsing time for 801 is 6-8mnths after the eligiblilty date.
hope this helps


----------



## Valentine1981

F&J said:


> Can someone referee an argument between my husband and I about 820/801 visas for me?
> 
> MY ARGUMENT: The 300 PMV granted January 2014. Married 25 May 2014. Lodged 820/801 visa application 25 June 2014. 820 visa granted November 2014 (okay I stuffed up s.40 that's what caused the delay and I will never live it down).
> 
> I SAY the 801 will not be granted until sometime AFTER 25 JUNE 2016, 2 years after lodgement.
> 
> HIS ARGUMENT: Going by Immigration website where it says processing time for 801 is 12-15 months, the 801 is going to be processed JUNE - NOVEMBER 2015 ie. 12 -15 months after lodgement.
> 
> Please take into consideration that the washing up tonight depends on the outcome


If you lodged the 820/801 application on 25th June 2014 then you will be eligible for the 801 as from 25th June 2016 (usually you can start submitting evidence for your 801 2 months before your eligibility date - however they won't look at it until after your 2 years waiting are over)....

THEN once you have lodged the paperwork for the 801 - there is more waiting - I am not 100% sure but I think they are saying 6-9 months or thereabout to process 820-801 applications.....so your PR visa will likely be granted Jan - April 2017.....Hope that helps.... You are correct...he is wrong


----------



## Dedicated10

Hi everyone ,
My 820 was granted at the end of last year ,in the last weeks there has been a news that they are checking details with Centrelink ,my wife has not received any payment from Centrelink from 2011 November and then after she never received anything till now ,we have been living together since 2013 ,did we had to let Centrelink know that we are married ?even though she has not nothing to do with them.please anyone confirm it for me ,I am really worried . Regards


----------



## Mish

It is only if your wife is getting payments from them that you need to notify them. It has to do with people getting paid more money than they are entitled to.


----------



## Dedicated10

Thanks Mish ,it was my first post haha .so basically I do not need to worry about that as she haven't been Centrelink payments from last 4 years .
Thanks for the help


----------



## Waitingy

Hi everyone. I m new in forum. I m waiting for my 801 from last 7 months. No reply yet.


----------



## Waitingy

My timeline 
820 applied- 26 oct 2012
820 approved - 30 oct 2013
801 applied - 1 oct 2014 (send more documents)
Still waiting for response. No reply yet..


----------



## F&J

Got washing up done AND he's cooking dinner tonight. Thanks everyone, J's calmed down a bit and the waiting will go on (and on and on) lol.


----------



## F&J

Waitingy said:


> My timeline
> 820 applied- 26 oct 2012
> 820 approved - 30 oct 2013
> 801 applied - 1 oct 2014 (send more documents)
> Still waiting for response. No reply yet..


Hello Waitingy, hopefully you will hear something positive early next year. Fingers crossed for you, your family and the 801!!!!


----------



## Mark_

Mish said:


> It is only if your wife is getting payments from them that you need to notify them. It has to do with people getting paid more money than they are entitled to.


hi Mish
i got my pr in oct 2014 in march 2015 my ex walked away and she left the house then i apply for austudy as separate , do i need to worry about that ?
btw my wife she hasn't got any centerlink payment in her whole life even we didn't apply for centelink during our relationship and marriage .


----------



## Taurus

Waitingy said:


> My timeline
> 820 applied- 26 oct 2012
> 820 approved - 30 oct 2013
> 801 applied - 1 oct 2014 (send more documents)
> Still waiting for response. No reply yet..


Hello waitingly, looks like most of the Indian applicants are on na waiting q as per this forum. 
Seven months is still quite a lot, can you please advise if u did online or paper application? 
Defacto or marriage
Did u speak to the immigration or called or email? 
Timeline 1st Jan 2013applied for 820
7th July 820 approved 
30the November applied for 801
Paper application 
Till today no respons-6 months


----------



## daveenajohns

Waitingy said:


> My timeline
> 820 applied- 26 oct 2012
> 820 approved - 30 oct 2013
> 801 applied - 1 oct 2014 (send more documents)
> Still waiting for response. No reply yet..


Hi
This is just ridiculous. I cant believe you have to wait 7 months and others getting within 4-6mnths.Anyway, I wish you all the best.


----------



## Waitingy

Hi taurus. I m in defacto relationship from last 4 years. I submit paperwork online. I call them last week all they are saying that wait for one more month. Dont know when they gonna appoint case officer.


----------



## Waitingy

daveenajohns said:


> Hi
> This is just ridiculous. I cant believe you have to wait 7 months and others getting within 4-6mnths.Anyway, I wish you all the best.


Thanks daveenajohns. Sometime i think i should go personally to immigration office and talk to them.


----------



## clarissa

3 months and 10 days. I am still waiting for my second stage :/ Wondering if I should upload more stuff...


----------



## Turisas

Hey guys my wife applied for 801 in late December (when she was eligible) via 300, still no word from embassy. Will remain patient due to quoted 6-8 months time frame.


----------



## Mish

Turisas said:


> Hey guys my wife applied for 801 in late December (when she was eligible) via 300, still no word from embassy. Will remain patient due to quoted 6-8 months time frame.


If you came from a PMV (300) when did you lodge the 820 because the eligibility date is from the 820 not the 300.


----------



## Turisas

Mish said:


> If you came from a PMV (300) when did you lodge the 820 because the eligibility date is from the 820 not the 300.


Yes sorry I meant that we went 300-820-801 route. Eligibility date for 801 still stands.


----------



## Michael227

New to this forum but have been following for a long time. Just wanted to share my timeline, maybe it helps someone:

-Applied 820 21.2.2013 (no immigration agent, submitted all info at once)

-Granted 820 29.4.2013 (no contact from CO in between)

-Applied 801 15.1.2015 (online, complete but not more than 25 uploaded documents in total, with 6 pictures)

-Granted 801 29.5.2015 (changed from "in progress" to "application received" 3 weeks before that, no contact in between...my VEVO check worked up to the 29th)

While 820 only took ~2 months, 801 took a bit over 3 months from eligibility date.


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you both. Thanks for sharing your timeline and relevant details. They are a great help to us all.


----------



## Jonacp

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Jonacp, Sounds like decision has been made on ur app. You can ring and ask DIBP. Usually they do not disclose any info on the phone. In this case you can ask DIBP to give you password to log in to VEVO. Keep us updated. Best of luck


Hi daveenajohns,
got my letter grant today thanks to everyone in here,,


----------



## Jonacp

Jonacp said:


> Hi daveenajohns, got my grant letter today thanks to everyone in here and to you daveenajohns.,


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations on your great news Jonacp... thanks for letting us know..

May we ask how long did it take to get the 801 grant after your eligible date?

Best wishes for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.



Jonacp said:


> Jonacp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi daveenajohns, got my grant letter today thanks to everyone in here and to you daveenajohns.,
Click to expand...


----------



## Wayfarer

It's hard to believe it's been almost two years since I last posted here. I just got my 'Request for Further Information' this morning. I'll be eligible at the end of July. Just wanted to give a quick update on my timeline. 

30/07/2013 - 820 Lodged in Melbourne. Estimated waiting time of 13 - 15 months, no medical or police check submitted

15/10/2014 - Request for my FBI check, AFP check and medicals

24/03/2015 - FBI clearance took several months, submitted final requested documents and attended medical.

9/04/2015 - 820 Visa granted, had minor breakdown in middle of Coles when I got the email

1/06/2015 - Request for Further information for processing of 801.


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Wayfarer.. thanks for sharing your timeline... We got the same email this morning and also have an eligible date for the 801 in July. Best wishes to you both as you prepare.


----------



## Wayfarer

Dinkum said:


> Hi Wayfarer.. thanks for sharing your timeline... We got the same email this morning and also have an eligible date for the 801 in July. Best wishes to you both as you prepare.


And the same goes to you.  It looks like our timelines are fairly similar - did you have any trouble with your pc/medical being over a year old by the time your visa was issued? That was my concern at the time, which is why I didn't submit complete.


----------



## Dinkum

*PC & Health*

Hi Wayfarer - just to be sure we renewed the police clearances after 12 months, without being asked. We were not asked for a new medical exam.
Cheers .



Wayfarer said:


> And the same goes to you.  It looks like our timelines are fairly similar - did you have any trouble with your pc/medical being over a year old by the time your visa was issued? That was my concern at the time, which is why I didn't submit complete.


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

Wish you have a smooth sail to 801 PR visa Dinkum!



Dinkum said:


> Hi Wayfarer.. thanks for sharing your timeline... We got the same email this morning and also have an eligible date for the 801 in July. Best wishes to you both as you prepare.


----------



## Jonacp

Dinkum said:


> Congratulations on your great news Jonacp... thanks for letting us know.. May we ask how long did it take to get the 801 grant after your eligible date? Best wishes for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.


Hi Dinkum
my eligibility date is Feb. 11, 2015 send my paper on post Feb. 19, 2015 
Granted May 28, 2015 
Thanks Dinkum'


----------



## daveenajohns

Jonacp said:


> Jonacp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi daveenajohns, got my grant letter today thanks to everyone in here and to you daveenajohns.,
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Jonacp,
> I m very happy for both of you. Best wishes for the future.
> Daveena
Click to expand...


----------



## Sonja385

With a current waiting time of 6-8 months did anyone try to apply for 801 several months before eligibility?
I wondering if it would work to apply for 801 6 months before eligibility fate so that visa will be granted quickly after I am eligible!?!


----------



## 18302

Sonja385 said:


> With a current waiting time of 6-8 months did anyone try to apply for 801 several months before eligibility?
> I wondering if it would work to apply for 801 6 months before eligibility fate so that visa will be granted quickly after I am eligible!?!


They don't actually start looking at your application until the eligibility date. That's when the waiting starts. If you applied 6 months before you were eligible it would make no difference to processing time.


----------



## Mish

Sonja385 said:


> With a current waiting time of 6-8 months did anyone try to apply for 801 several months before eligibility?
> I wondering if it would work to apply for 801 6 months before eligibility fate so that visa will be granted quickly after I am eligible!?!


We have not seen much difference between those that apply a fews before their eligibility date vs those that apply as soon as they get the notification from DIBP (2 months prior).

Somehow I dont think DIBP would fall for that trick.


----------



## daveenajohns

Sonja385 said:


> With a current waiting time of 6-8 months did anyone try to apply for 801 several months before eligibility?
> I wondering if eligibliltyuld work to apply for 801 6 months before eligibility fate so that visa will be granted quickly after I am eligible!?!


Hi Sonja,
It is specifically mentioned in permanent partner visa booklet that dibp wll send back ur paperwork if you submited too early. In my opinion after eligiblilty is the best time to submit ur app.


----------



## 18302

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Sonja,
> It is specifically mentioned in permanent partner visa booklet that dibp wll send back ur paperwork if you submited too early. In my opinion after eligiblilty is the best time to submit ur app.


It seems to be a different story if you apply online though. They don't seem to 'send back' online applications, it just sits there until such time as you've passed your eligibility date before DIBP actually looks at it.


----------



## daveenajohns

BonezAU said:


> It seems to be a different story if you apply online though. They don't seem to 'send back' online apeligiblilty dstecations, it just sits there until such time as you've passed your eligibility date before DIBP actually looks at it.


Hi Bonez,
You are right. Online apps may sits in the system but i dont think dibp will appreciate people applying 6 mnths before the eligiblilty date. Applying early would not have any affect on processing then why to take risk. Just my opinion.


----------



## 18302

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Bonez,
> You are right. Online apps may sits in the system but i dont think dibp will appreciate people applying 6 mnths before the eligiblilty date. Applying early would not have any affect on processing then why to take risk. Just my opinion.


I agree, there's no advantage (and perhaps even a disadvantage) if you look desperate to get your application in way before they ask for it.

We've all been through, are going through or about to go through the horrid waiting process at some point, and patience is key


----------



## Jayson

Hi Taurus

My situation is almost same like urs.
820 applied on 28 Dec 2012
820 granted on 28 July 2014
801 got letter for further doc on 4 Oct 2014
801 doc application lodged on 7 Feb, 2015

four months gone and no news from Immi!!!


----------



## ravimal3

Hi all,
820 lodged - 18th Feb 2013 
Granted 820 - 23rd March 2013

Got a letter requesting to subsubmit documents to process 801 on - 8th Dec 2014

Lodged for 801 - 11th Feb 2015. 

And so far nothing.... 😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## daveenajohns

BonezAU said:


> I agree, there's no advantage (and pepatienceven a disadvantage) if you look desperate to get your application in way before they ask for it.
> 
> We've all been through, are going through or about to go through the horrid waiting process at some point, and patience is key


Hi BonezAu,
I struggle sometimes to stay positive. I m still learning patience. I want this to be over. 
Anyway, Best of luck to you for 801. I hope you have smooth journey.


----------



## daveenajohns

Jayson said:


> Hi Taurus
> 
> My situation is almost same like urs.
> 820 applied on 28 Dec 2012
> 820 granted on 28 July 2014
> 801 got letter for further doc on 4 Oct 2014
> 801 doc application lodged on 7 Feb, 2015
> 
> four months gone and no news from Immi!!!


Hi Jayson,
Did u appky online or by post?
Best of luck


----------



## daveenajohns

ravimal3 said:


> Hi all,
> 820 lodged - 18th Feb 2013
> Granted 820 - 23rd March 2013
> 
> Got a letter requesting to subsubmit documents to process 801 on - 8th Dec 2014
> 
> Lodged for 801 - 11th Feb 2015.
> 
> And so far nothing.... &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


Hi Ravimal,
Welcome to the forum. I noticed you got 820 after over a month waiting .
Did u apply 801 online or post?
Best of luck


----------



## Taurus

Jayson said:


> Hi Taurus
> 
> My situation is almost same like urs.
> 820 applied on 28 Dec 2012
> 820 granted on 28 July 2014
> 801 got letter for further doc on 4 Oct 2014
> 801 doc application lodged on 7 Feb, 2015
> 
> four months gone and no news from Immi!!!


Hello Jayson,

Well to start of with- for you it's not four months- but six months- that's because it gets calculated from the time you submitted your 820 which is 28 Dec.

Well Mine is 6 months-, however I am curious to know if you applied via post or online? and how many documents did you submit? Such as photos or evidence>

And as well- if you apply via post- if anyone knows do you get a Grant letter via post or via email?

Regards


----------



## Mish

It is calculated on either from your 801 eligibility date or when you lodge your 801 ... whichever is the later.


----------



## clarissa

Hey guys! Thank you for all the support and information.
My visa arrived today. 
My timeline: 
Applied 20/02/2013 by paper without agent
Received 820 on mid April 2013 (around 2.5 months)
Applied for 801 online on 18/02/2015 (upload photos of our travels, family and friend, financial support - bank, rent, bills, super beneficiary; boarding pass of our past and future travels; cards sent to us on birthdays and Christmas)
Received permanent residency on 03/06/2015 (around 3.5 months)


----------



## 18302

clarissa said:


> Hey guys! Thank you for all the support and information.
> My visa arrived today.
> My timeline:
> Applied 20/02/2013 by paper without agent
> Received 820 on mid April 2013 (around 2.5 months)
> Applied for 801 online on 18/02/2015 (upload photos of our travels, family and friend, financial support - bank, rent, bills, super beneficiary; boarding pass of our past and future travels; cards sent to us on birthdays and Christmas)
> Received permanent residency on 03/06/2015 (around 3.5 months)


Congrats! That was a nice quick turnaround.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news and timeline Clarissa. 3.5 months seems to be more common these days. We'll be lodging ours in July. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



clarissa said:


> Hey guys! Thank you for all the support and information.
> My visa arrived today.
> My timeline:
> Applied 20/02/2013 by paper without agent
> Received 820 on mid April 2013 (around 2.5 months)
> Applied for 801 online on 18/02/2015 (upload photos of our travels, family and friend, financial support - bank, rent, bills, super beneficiary; boarding pass of our past and future travels; cards sent to us on birthdays and Christmas)
> Received permanent residency on 03/06/2015 (around 3.5 months)


----------



## DragonGirl

clarissa said:


> Hey guys! Thank you for all the support and information.
> My visa arrived today.
> My timeline:
> Applied 20/02/2013 by paper without agent
> Received 820 on mid April 2013 (around 2.5 months)
> Applied for 801 online on 18/02/2015 (upload photos of our travels, family and friend, financial support - bank, rent, bills, super beneficiary; boarding pass of our past and future travels; cards sent to us on birthdays and Christmas)
> Received permanent residency on 03/06/2015 (around 3.5 months)


Hi Clarissa, 
Congratulations! 
May I ask you if the immi contacted you in between asking you and your partner about something before they granted you PR?

My eligible date for 801 was 10 days after yours, but haven't heard anything from them even an email acknowledging that they received my application.

Thanks.


----------



## ravimal3

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Ravimal,
> Welcome to the forum. I noticed you got 820 after over a month waiting .
> Did u apply 801 online or post?
> Best of luck


Hi,

Post. Did the paper application.


----------



## srow

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum and am too patiently playing the waiting game for my 801 visa. Here are my dates:

Applied 820: 25th February 2013 
Granted 820: 14th November 2013
Eligibility date 25th February 2015
Applied 801: 27th January 2014 (Submitted by post)

There seems to be a lot of variation in waiting times on here. Does anyone think that whether we applied online or via post has any bearing on the time it takes to be granted?

Thanks.


----------



## daveenajohns

srow said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and am too patiently playing the waiting game for my 801 visa. Here are my dates:
> 
> Applied 820: 25th February 2013
> Granted 820: 14th November 2013
> Eligibility date 25th February 2015
> Applied 801: 27th January 2014 (Submitted by post)
> 
> There seems to be a lot of variation in waiting times on here. Does anyone think that whether we applied online or via post has any bearing on the time it takes to be granted?
> 
> Thanks.


Hello,
It used to be. I dont think this is the case anymore. If u look back few pages, there are some paper applicants got grant within 3-4 mnths mark whereas some online ones are waiting between 6-8mnths and vice versa.
best of luck. Plz update us when u hear good news.


----------



## daveenajohns

srow said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and am too patiently playing the waiting game for my 801 visa. Here are my dates:
> 
> Applied 820: 25th February 2013
> Granted 820: 14th November 2013
> Eligibility date 25th February 2015
> Applied 801: 27th January 2014 (Submitted by post)
> 
> There seems to be a lot of variation in waiting times on here. Does anyone think that whether we applied online or via post has any bearing on the time it takes to be granted?
> 
> Thanks.


 Hi Srow,
Just want to add that some feb paper applicats got grant few days ago.


----------



## ACYC

*refer to 801*

Hi guys,

I'm new to this forum. Just wanna post my 820/801 detail share with you guys.

Applied 820: 1/3/13
Requested further information: forgot date (around May or June)
820 Granted: 23/08/13
Applied 801: 17/2/15

still have no response.

Good Luck to all of us.


----------



## Jonacp

ACYC said:


> Hi guy, I'm new to this forum. Just wanna post my 820/801 detail share with you guys. Applied 820: 1/3/13 Requested further information: forgot date (around May or June) 820 Granted: 23/08/13 Applied 801: 17/2/15 still have no response. Good Luck to all of us.


Hi ACY did you try to contact immi or email them? im my case my 801 granted after 3 days we emailed..good luck


----------



## ACYC

Jonacp said:


> Hi ACY did you try to contact immi or email them? im my case my 801 granted after 3 days we emailed..good luck


Hi Jonacp,

Thanks for your reply

I've called many times asking for an update, but operator just said things like u hv to wait 6-8 months every time. Can i ask what is your eligiable date? thanks


----------



## Jonacp

ACYC said:


> Hi Jonacp, Thanks for your reply I've called many times asking for an update, but operator just said things like u hv to wait 6-8 months every time. Can i ask what is your eligiable date? thanks


Feb. 11, 2015 my Eligibility date.,
Feb. 19, 2015 submit 801 paper by post
May 28, 2015 Granted,,

but before its granted we do emailed immi. and i got called from my CO at the next day..


----------



## 18302

Jonacp said:


> Feb. 11, 2015 my Eligibility date.,
> Feb. 19, 2015 submit 801 paper by post
> May 28, 2015 Granted,,
> 
> but before its granted we do emailed immi. and i got called from my CO at the next day..


May I ask what you emailed them about? That's a pretty quick grant.


----------



## Jonacp

BonezAU said:


> May I ask what you emailed them about? That's a pretty quick grant.


Hi BonezAU just emailed them to ask about the status of my app,


----------



## Jotu

*longwait*



Jonacp said:


> Hi BonezAU just emailed them to ask about the status of my app,


hi !
i'm new to this forum, I have read few past few pages , and really interested to this forum as i have been waited 5months and 1 week since my eligible date. still have no respond yet, i dont know what to do? can anyone give me advise my timeline is application :28/12/2012
820 granted :2/11/2013


----------



## 18302

Jotu said:


> hi !
> i'm new to this forum, I have read few past few pages , and really interested to this forum as i have been waited 5months and 1 week since my eligible date. still have no respond yet, i dont know what to do? can anyone give me advise my timeline is application :28/12/2012
> 820 granted :2/11/2013


When did you apply for 801? Paper or online?


----------



## Jotu

*Longwait*



BonezAU said:


> When did you apply for 801? Paper or online?


I did paper work through my Lawer because at first we didn't know what to do so I submit all paperwork to him , I think he send them by post , I am not sure exactly date he applied for my 801 (2nd stage u mean?). But I remember he told me in January . I tried to create immiaccount but it failed I think as other said we can access if agent already has our application id used for their account. I want to share u guys . According what I was told by my Lawer that ' 2 weeks ago he rang immi office and they told him my case will be process or wait till August' which means exactly 8 months , I was shock is that possible ? Or my Lawer just estimated timely ? Hixhix


----------



## Mish

Jotu, your lawyer would have been given the standard response from DIBP which is processing time of 6 to 8 months.


----------



## Taurus

Jotu said:


> I did paper work through my Lawer because at first we didn't know what to do so I submit all paperwork to him , I think he send them by post , I am not sure exactly date he applied for my 801 (2nd stage u mean?). But I remember he told me in January . I tried to create immiaccount but it failed I think as other said we can access if agent already has our application id used for their account. I want to share u guys . According what I was told by my Lawer that ' 2 weeks ago he rang immi office and they told him my case will be process or wait till August' which means exactly 8 months , I was shock is that possible ? Or my Lawer just estimated timely ? Hixhix


Hello,

I am in the same condition as you, however I didn't use the Lawyer.

I applied it on 30th of November 2012 My 2 Year started from 31st Jan 2012

It's been over six months and I am still waiting for a response.

I have called them three times- same respnse 6-8 months ( If it gets more to contact them once again)

Emailed them- Standard response to wait 6.8 months.

Still waiting-..


----------



## Jotu

Mish said:


> Jotu, your lawyer would have been given the standard response from DIBP which is processing time of 6 to 8 months.


I am really hoping that's just standard time as far as I know no one got their visa 801 granted up to 8 months . However in this consequence If It could be take up to 8 months does that mean some thing wrong with my application . Hate waiting game . ..


----------



## Jotu

Taurus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the same condition as you, however I didn't use the Lawyer.
> 
> I applied it on 30th of November 2012 My 2 Year started from 31st Jan 2012
> 
> It's been over six months and I am still waiting for a response.
> 
> I have called them three times- same respnse 6-8 months ( If it gets more to contact them once again)
> 
> Emailed them- Standard response to wait 6.8 months.
> 
> Still waiting-..


I think our case is depended on what other people say high risk country factor that lead our into this long waiting period than standard time which is less than 6 months , my partner and I want to travel oversea but I'm afraid this could effect my waiting visa (


----------



## 18302

Jotu said:


> I think our case is depended on what other people say high risk country factor that lead our into this long waiting period than standard time which is less than 6 months , my partner and I want to travel oversea but I'm afraid this could effect my waiting visa (


If you're waiting on an 801 I don't think there's any issue of you traveling overseas, technically you're still on the 820 which says "Multiple entries to and from Australia during validity period".

I would just make sure you notify DIBP before you travel so they know your movements.


----------



## drmkhan

Hi everyone,

My 8 months post eligibility complete next week. Still waiting!! I pray that each n every one of us who are in genuine relationship get the 801 n done with. Amin


----------



## neshel

drmkhan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My 8 months post eligibility complete next week. Still waiting!! I pray that each n every one of us who are in genuine relationship get the 801 n done with. Amin


Yes, hope you get the visa soon. I dont understand what are they waiting for, what are they processing for 8 months? everything has been submitted , applications are just sitting there waiting to be processed. anyways its the world, nothing is fair and logical. cant do much about it expect wait and wait. Hope for the best. I also read somewhere someone got their visa in 8 months and 22 days.


----------



## Jotu

neshel said:


> Yes, hope you get the visa soon. I dont understand what are they waiting for, what are they processing for 8 months? everything has been submitted , applications are just sitting there waiting to be processed. anyways its the world, nothing is fair and logical. cant do much about it expect wait and wait. Hope for the best. I also read somewhere someone got their visa in 8 months and 22 days.


Did someone really got their 801 after 8months waiting ??? If that's possible then my case could be then, Sound terrible... Did that person got interview after waiting that long?


----------



## neshel

Jotu said:


> Did someone really got their 801 after 8months waiting ??? If that's possible then my case could be then, Sound terrible... Did that person got interview after waiting that long?


Yes it possible in many cases, drmkhan and my case is similar and many more we do not even hear them here. I dont know about interview but they took 8 months 22 days in that person's case


----------



## jaimica

Crescent said:


> +1!
> 
> Lodged the online application last Friday. 8 months late since the eligible date. Hopefully it gets approved soon!


Hi can I ask question how long you been waiting for PR if your 8 months late from your eligibility. 
Need to know cox thats what happen on me but my applications still on process.


----------



## Jayson

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Jayson,
> Did u appky online or by post?
> Best of luck


Hi Daveevajohns
I did online through agent.
Good luck


----------



## Jayson

Taurus said:


> Hello Jayson,
> 
> Well to start of with- for you it's not four months- but six months- that's because it gets calculated from the time you submitted your 820 which is 28 Dec.
> 
> Well Mine is 6 months-, however I am curious to know if you applied via post or online? and how many documents did you submit? Such as photos or evidence>
> 
> And as well- if you apply via post- if anyone knows do you get a Grant letter via post or via email?
> 
> Regards


Hi Taurus
I did online through the agent and there is no such a grant letter for 801.
Regards,


----------



## AusIndo

Jayson said:


> ...and there is no such a grant letter for 801. Regards,


Are you sure about this???
When a new type of visa is granted a grant letter comes with it!


----------



## Styles70

AusIndo said:


> Are you sure about this???
> When a new type of visa is granted a grant letter comes with it!


Yes i received a grant letter by email when i got my 801 visa

Tracey


----------



## Mish

Jayson said:


> Hi Taurus
> I did online through the agent and there is no such a grant letter for 801.
> Regards,


Every visa comes with a decision letter.

Maybe your agent has your grant letter and hasn't given it to you.


----------



## Jayson

Mish said:


> Every visa comes with a decision letter.
> 
> Maybe your agent has your grant letter and hasn't given it to you.


Hi Guys
I am agree with you there is always grant letter for 820 and 801 but Taurus ask me grant letter after lodging 801, I guess he means acknowledgement letter!!!
I should write acknowledgement not grant letter. sorry guys my mistake.

regards


----------



## Jotu

*So long*



neshel said:


> Yes it possible in many cases, drmkhan and my case is similar and many more we do not even hear them here. I dont know about interview but they took 8 months 22 days in that person's case


Why they have to take that's long for some case I don't get it. 820 visa can't do anything especially me and my partner are going to buy house I already looked for a house , but I am on permanent job but Cant mortgage because of this .....by the time i should have my 801 the house probably sold by. How's annoying !!! Can not help it..


----------



## Kian

Hi everyone, I am new in this forum.. I would like to hear your suggestions regarding my visa problem. I'm currently residing in Australia on a 457 dependent visa.. But my visa is expiring February next year.. I'm 26, and currently in a 1 and a half year relationship with an Australian Citizen.. We are planning to apply this visa (visa 801 or 820) onshore as my visa is expiring soon.. Is there anyone of you have experienced the same and how many months should I wait for that visa?? Thank you


----------



## Mish

Jotu said:


> Why they have to take that's long for some case I don't get it. 820 visa can't do anything especially me and my partner are going to buy house I already looked for a house , but I am on permanent job but Cant mortgage because of this .....by the time i should have my 801 the house probably sold by. How's annoying !!! Can not help it..


Is your partner an Australian citizen? If so then there are no issues of you buying a house together when you are still on an 820.


----------



## aussiesteve

Mish said:


> Is your partner an Australian citizen? If so then there are no issues of you buying a house together when you are still on an 820.


The only requirement is that you buy it as joint tenants, and not as tenants in common.


----------



## Jotu

Mish said:


> Is your partner an Australian citizen? If so then there are no issues of you buying a house together when you are still on an 820.


Well I did ask my Lawer that can I share ownership with my husband as I am taking mortgage , cause he s on casual job can't mortage much, but my Lawer said we have to move address to Canberra in order to buy house interstate(one of nsw landlord rule ) , however by doing that it will lead my visa some house. Have anyone ever heard of this stuff before? We are struggling ((


----------



## aussiesteve

Jotu said:


> Well I did ask my Lawer that can I share ownership with my husband as I am taking mortgage , cause he s on casual job can't mortage much, but my Lawer said we have to move address to Canberra in order to buy house interstate(one of nsw landlord rule ) , however by doing that it will lead my visa some house. Have anyone ever heard of this stuff before? We are struggling ((


Dosent make much sense to me.
Maybe the real problem is obtaining finance, on a temporary job without permanent visa not many banks would be interested.


----------



## Becky26

*Hey Guys!*

Hello All!!

Hope everyone has been well and keeping warm  and enjoying the long weekend.
Sorry about not being online for sometime now. Have been reading all the good news from everyone. Congratulations to everyone who got their permanent partner visa approved 

We have been working on our application and still are. The big day is coming closer and I'm starting to now freak out  after 16 months of long and painful battle for getting the 309 visa in October 2014 had just been over, and its time for the 100 visa to be re-assesed already, time has gone so quickly.

I was wondering if someone could please advise on whether or not it is mandatory to apply on the 2 year anniversary of the subclass 309 visa or can we take a couple of extra weeks to prepare the application? 
I've read a few people on here had applied a few weeks after completing 2 years of their initial visa application.
Thanks so much for your time and help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

Becky!! Hope you are well and enjoying our cold snap in Brissie.

We had someone recently apply about 2 months after the eligibility date and it wasn't an issue ... they also got their PR pretty fast too!

Are you applying paper or online?


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Becky!! Hope you are well and enjoying our cold snap in Brissie.
> 
> We had someone recently apply about 2 months after the eligibility date and it wasn't an issue ... they also got their PR pretty fast too!
> 
> Are you applying paper or online?


Hey Mish!!!

I'm doing great  thanks so much for replying  How are you doing? 
It got really cold all of a sudden.

I can tell you Brisbane's cold is so much better than Melboune's. OMG!! my husband and I were there for a weekend a couple of weeks ago and the whole trip I was freezing with 4 layers of jumpers and an overcoat *shivers*

Was so happy flying back to brissy, had a huge grin on my face the entire flight back LOL  I'm never moving to Melbourne haha, not my cup of tea. I love brissy 

I want to submit a paper application, like our 309 application. That way we can customise the application depending on our format and won't have to stick to the online format. Obviously will be sticking to the basic format supplied by DIBP on the website.

My husband's grandparents are coming from Melbourne to see us for a week on July 20 and our 2 year anniversary is on July 22 so wanted to know if we HAVE to submit the file on the 2 year's mark. We want to add photos with them to our application as evidence. I'm relieved to know that people have applied late and gotten approved real quick  Hoping for the same for our application 

Also does DIBP contact the applicants 2 months before the eligibilty date or is it a thing of the past now?
Thanks again for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

I am great thanks . I arrived back in the country on Tuesday around lunch and got the shock of my life when they said "the current temperature in Brisbane is 14C" - had just spent 2 weeks in Asia with 35C temperatures .

I honestly don't think there is any harm is holding off a couple of weeks. It would be interesting to know how long they let you wait since we once had someone who forgot to do their PR and it was 6 years later!

DIBP do send out the letter 2 months prior or they are suppose to. We have had some people say that they didn't receive the letter. The interesting part is that the ones that didn't receive their letter are all on 309's. Someone rang DIBP and was told that it was our responsibility to know when to apply for PR.

I bet you are excited to never have to collect paperwork again!

Unfortunately we still have a year of paperwork collecting to go .

Some people complain that brissie is too boring and quiet but I love it


----------



## Becky26

Oh haha yeah! Back home the temperatures are going over 41 degrees....it's HOT there 

Oh waow!! 6 years, talk about forgetting about the visa application. Wonder who reminded them LOL
We won't be leaving things for more than 2 weeks tops. And so far I haven't heard anything from DIBP. Our "2-months to go" date was May 22, 2015. Even if DIBP was on top of things and was consistant about reminding people, I won't wait for them to remind us. Last time I got advice from them, we had our 820 visa application rejected.

I've set a reminder on my phone and it goes off every morning hahaha...And tells me what I part of application I need to do 

Honestly, I won't say I'm excited about this, a little annoyed. It was October that we got approved and now it time already for the big subclass 100 re-assessment.
Just hoping this will be that last time we will have to worry about my visa and collecting paperwork. 
Hoping for a positive outcome 

You have so much more time to collect evidence, this is our 7th month since I've been back after almost 12 months, hope they won't be nosey about the evidence comparing to others who have not been separated during the visa process.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

I am sure you have loads of evidence Becky . Maybe they will see it all and not give it a second thought.

I try to scan things as we get them etc so there will be less to do next year but it isn't exactly going according to plan .


----------



## MTA

Hey guys, did anyone ever resolve the question of whether on the online application we can hit yes to 'has it been two years since your eligibility date' to submit our 801 application even though it hasn't (i.e. have been sent request for 801 info but eligibility not for 6 weeks)?

I'm assuming most people just hit yes even though it's untrue?


----------



## DragonGirl

MTA said:


> Hey guys, did anyone ever resolve the question of whether on the online application we can hit yes to 'has it been two years since your eligibility date' to submit our 801 application even though it hasn't (i.e. have been sent request for 801 info but eligibility not for 6 weeks)?
> 
> I'm assuming most people just hit yes even though it's untrue?


You have to hit YES otherwise it won't let you go any further. I did hit YES when my eligibility was 3 weeks away. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## fanblades

This forum has really been my source of strength.
Fri 15 Mar 2013 Sub class 820 submitted (coming from PMV)
Mon 18 Mar 2013 Sub class 820 granted.
Thur 12 Feb 2015 Sub class 801 submitted.
Ever since then l have been waiting.l wish the DIBP could conduct a research and find out how stressful his waiting process is. 801 visa can not give you your dream job, it is really hard to get a car in your name on a finance plan since the visa validity is indefinite.THAT'S MY STORY............


----------



## Becky26

*Permanent Partner visa re-assessment reminder email*

Morning guys!!

I woke up to an automated reminder email from "DIAC NoReply" which goes as follows:-

_Dear XYZ
Your application for a Class BC (Partner - Residence) (subclass 100) will be eligible for consideration two years after your date of lodgement, 22/07/2013 .

We require additional information or documents that cover your circumstances since you were granted the temporary partner visa.

Detailed information on how to apply for your permanent partner visa is available at Partner (Permanent) Calculator.

There are two ways to submit the required documents (where they explained of the ways I can apply: online or by post)

Yours sincerely
Partner (Permanent) Processing Centre Brisbane
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
_
Only had 4 hours of sleep before I saw this email and my sleep disappeared somewhere I don't know where as soon as I saw DIAC NoReply in the subject  Freaked me out a little bit, things are getting real now and the clock has started ticking 

I'm thinking whether delaying the application for a couple of weeks from the eligibility date will be a good idea, specially when DIBP is sending reminders? Although I have seen quite a few applicants on this forum who applied a bit later than their eligibility date and didn't have any issues getting the grant.

Would calling the immgration be any good? Any suggestions would be highly appreciated. Thanks for your time and help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

We've had a couple recently lodge after eligibility date and there were no issues and both were processed relatively fast too.

DIBP will probably give you a standard response if you call anyway


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> We've had a couple recently lodge after eligibility date and there were no issues and both were processed relatively fast too.
> 
> DIBP will probably give you a standard response if you call anyway


Thank you so much for your reply Mish 
I guess we'll try to put everything together as much as we can and hopefully we might only need a couple of extra days from the date of eligibility.

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Taurus

Jayson said:


> Hi Taurus
> I did online through the agent and there is no such a grant letter for 801.
> Regards,


Hey buddy,

Any update on your case?


----------



## Taurus

Jotu said:


> hi !
> i'm new to this forum, I have read few past few pages , and really interested to this forum as i have been waited 5months and 1 week since my eligible date. still have no respond yet, i dont know what to do? can anyone give me advise my timeline is application :28/12/2012
> 820 granted :2/11/2013


Hey,

Did you receive any positive reply from Immigration?

Regards


----------



## neshel

hi all. Anyone got over this hideous 801 waiting period? 7 months over for me after eligibility. Got high distinction in bachelor degree but can not apply for graduate jobs as they require permanent visa or Australian citizenship on application. I wonder if DIBP think educated people are high risk for Australia? LOL


----------



## Mish

neshel said:


> hi all. Anyone got over this hideous 801 waiting period? 7 months over for me after eligibility. Got high distinction in bachelor degree but can not apply for graduate jobs as they require permanent visa or Australian citizenship on application. I wonder if DIBP think educated people are a high risk for Australia? LOL


Since you are almost at their 8 months for their standard response have you tried emailing them to ask if they need any more information?


----------



## neshel

Mish said:


> Since you are almost at their 8 months for their standard response have you tried emailing them to ask if they need any more information?


Yes I sent few emails in couple of months difference, even my partner did it as well. Every time is a standard email response. 6-8 months are standard processing time.


----------



## Mish

neshel said:


> Yes I sent few emails in couple of months difference, even my partner did it as well. Every time is a standard email response. 6-8 months are standard processing time.


I was hoping now that you are close to the 8 months you might get something different than the standard response.

It is interesting how some get a standard response and then others get their approval shortly after asking about it.


----------



## neshel

Mish said:


> I was hoping now that you are close to the 8 months you might get something different than the standard response.
> 
> It is interesting how some get a standard response and then others get their approval shortly after asking about it.


It is just ridiculous.


----------



## drmkhan

Hi all. Just to make u all feel little better, my 8 months post eligibility complete Tom. Still waiting! Full time GP in work force for past 7 year an have had opportunity to apply via skilled n sponsored from work pathway but thought I'd wait and hence didn't withdraw n still waiting! Best of luck to us all!!


----------



## neshel

drmkhan said:


> Hi all. Just to make u all feel little better, my 8 months post eligibility complete Tom. Still waiting! Full time GP in work force for past 7 year an have had opportunity to apply via skilled n sponsored from work pathway but thought I'd wait and hence didn't withdraw n still waiting! Best of luck to us all!!


 yeah same story for me too. Too late now, have to wait, that is the only option. It will come through soon. Best of luck for tomorrow drmkhan.


----------



## Taurus

neshel said:


> yeah same story for me too. Too late now, have to wait, that is the only option. It will come through soon. Best of luck for tomorrow drmkhan.


This is so frustrating, 7 and 8 months wait! Just because we are from high Risk- working in a banking industry from last 2 years with our Visa- how can I be classified as a High risk.

I am on 6 months and 12 days- Paper Application-

I have emailed them once- standard response- called thrice standard response 6-8 months-

Would it help if I get my wife to call or send an email?


----------



## drmkhan

Hi tauraus 
You may ask ur wife to email and call just as mine did but same response.
I really don't understand that professionals like us who have lived here for years n in genuine relationships , married for > 4 years with children , got homes and mortgages n investments n still high risk?


----------



## neshel

Hi taurus nothing will help. my family and family in laws tried to call them and asked, same reply. My partner and i tried many times, same reply each time either phone or emails. They do not like us or they are lazy with no proper system in dibp. Either case it is not fair with us. drmkhan you must call them and strictly ask them to process your application. I am eagerly waiting for my time to come.


----------



## 18302

neshel said:


> Hi taurus nothing will help my family and family of in laws tried tp call them and asked same reply. My partner and i tried many times same reply each time either phone or emails. They do not like us or they are lazy with no proper system in dibp. Either case it is not faur with us.


When you call the 13 number you are just speaking to call centre staff who have very little or no access to your particular case, so they just read the script and tell you to wait 6-8 months, that's all they can do.

Calling DIBP really isn't going to do anything to make your application process quicker.

In some instances where you have got a contact number direct for a CO, or an email address for the partner processing centre, you may be able to get a little more information, but from what I've seen in the past, the majority of responses you get will be scripted and won't really tell you much at all.

It's just how the system works, they don't have enough resources to be able to tell you what is happening with your application. It's either going to be granted or rejected - but you won't find out until that happens most of the time.


----------



## neshel

BonezAU said:


> When you call the 13 number you are just speaking to call centre staff who have very little or no access to your particular case, so they just read the script and tell you to wait 6-8 months, that's all they can do.
> 
> Calling DIBP really isn't going to do anything to make your application process quicker.
> 
> In some instances where you have got a contact number direct for a CO, or an email address for the partner processing centre, you may be able to get a little more information, but from what I've seen in the past, the majority of responses you get will be scripted and won't really tell you much at all.
> 
> It's just how the system works, they don't have enough resources to be able to tell you what is happening with your application. It's either going to be granted or rejected - but you won't find out until that happens most of the time.


Very well said but this is what annoys me as it is not fair. They ask us to provide all the documents and that is what I did. Even after providing every possible proof my file is sitting down under their desk and forgot about it. They process new applications faster but do not even look for the applications which are pending. I am not happy with system how their system works whether with the lack of the proper and fair system or whatever it is. What are they waiting for?


----------



## Taurus

neshel said:


> Very well said but this is what annoys me as it is not fair. They ask us to provide all the documents and that is what I did. Even after providing every possible proof my file is sitting down under their desk and forgot about it. They process new applications faster but do not even look for the applications which are pending. I am not happy with system how their system works whether with the lack of the proper and fair system or whatever it is. What are they waiting for?


I still think this has to do something with the country- from what I can see in this forum- countries such as India-pakistan-vietnam- they are all in pending.

Pretty strange


----------



## drmkhan

I've called the complaints number n upon telling them that why some applications have been done earlier than others. I was told straight up that who ever provides that information is false!!!!??? N applications are only done in order of dates applied!!! As if I was telling a lie!!! How can I now to off them evidence that there are so many who got accepted well before time!


----------



## neshel

drmkhan said:


> I've called the complaints number n upon telling them that why some applications have been done earlier than others. I was told straight up that who ever provides that information is false!!!!??? N applications are only done in order of dates applied!!! As if I was telling a lie!!! How can I now to off them evidence that there are so many who got accepted well before time!


This is hideous. just wait what else can we do.


----------



## Jotu

Taurus said:


> Hey,
> 
> Did you receive any positive reply from Immigration?
> 
> Regards


not yet taurus i am still waiting for my luck according to my lawer ausgust is latest month which is counted as exactly 8 months from eligible date i dont know what to do , wats waiting game


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Finally got my PR 801 yesterday June 11th

Eligibility date: Dec.18, 2014
Applied Online: Dec. 17,2014

Thanks and Good luck to all of you who are still waiting! Cheers


----------



## Taurus

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Finally got my PR 801 yesterday June 11th
> 
> Eligibility date: Dec.18, 2014
> Applied Online: Dec. 17,2014
> 
> Thanks and Good luck to all of you who are still waiting! Cheers


Congrats Buddy!! 

Can you please advise what type of paper work did you submit? Such as amount of photos- or any any other docs-

Any calls from the CO?

Thanks for helping us out- and once again congrats on your residency!


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Taurus said:


> Congrats Buddy!!
> 
> Can you please advise what type of paper work did you submit? Such as amount of photos- or any any other docs-
> 
> Any calls from the CO?
> 
> Thanks for helping us out- and once again congrats on your residency!


Thanks mate!
These are the paper work I submitted:
2 form 888 
sponsor stat dec
7 photos (with family)
spouse tax return (my name listed as spouse)
joint bank accnt (2 years statement)
AFP NPC
copy of my expired passport
copy of my spouse passport
christmas cards sent to us from family

that's all I think... 
Oh! No calls from CO. But I emailed Immigration yesterday mainly to ask if they received my NPC. Got an automated response which doesn't surprised me. Then about 30mins after I got email from CO just telling me that they received my NPC and my application is still in the middle of processing and they will let me know if they need more info/document., and then about lunch time I got another email "Grant letter".


----------



## Jotu

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Thanks mate!
> These are the paper work I submitted:
> 2 form 888
> sponsor stat dec
> 7 photos (with family)
> spouse tax return (my name listed as spouse)
> joint bank accnt (2 years statement)
> AFP NPC
> copy of my expired passport
> copy of my spouse passport
> christmas cards sent to us from family
> 
> that's all I think...
> Oh! No calls from CO. But I emailed Immigration yesterday mainly to ask if they received my NPC. Got an automated response which doesn't surprised me. Then about 30mins after I got email from CO just telling me that they received my NPC and my application is still in the middle of processing and they will let me know if they need more info/document., and then about lunch time I got another email "Grant letter".


Congrats buddy , my eligible date is 28 dec 2012 so my 801 probably still waiting . Could I ask how do you know your CO to email them!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Wonderful!!! Thanks for sharing your wonderful news and timeline with us all. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



Oh8'sjustme said:


> Finally got my PR 801 yesterday June 11th
> 
> Eligibility date: Dec.18, 2014
> Applied Online: Dec. 17,2014
> 
> Thanks and Good luck to all of you who are still waiting! Cheers


----------



## Taurus

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Thanks mate!
> These are the paper work I submitted:
> 2 form 888
> sponsor stat dec
> 7 photos (with family)
> spouse tax return (my name listed as spouse)
> joint bank accnt (2 years statement)
> AFP NPC
> copy of my expired passport
> copy of my spouse passport
> christmas cards sent to us from family
> 
> that's all I think...
> Oh! No calls from CO. But I emailed Immigration yesterday mainly to ask if they received my NPC. Got an automated response which doesn't surprised me. Then about 30mins after I got email from CO just telling me that they received my NPC and my application is still in the middle of processing and they will let me know if they need more info/document., and then about lunch time I got another email "Grant letter".


Thanks a lot mate, that was a huge help, looks like I will still need to wait a bit more since my 2 years was on 31st Dec 2012. 
I have already emailed them once- not sure if I should do it again? Wouldn't they get annoyed, since they have already sent a standard response earlier.

Regards


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Jotu said:


> Congrats buddy , my eligible date is 28 dec 2012 so my 801 probably still waiting . Could I ask how do you know your CO to email them!


Thanks!

I don't know CO's email mate. I emailed the partner processing office in Victoria. The 1st CO who responded my email her name was written below the letter(Case officer Position #). To be honest, I don't actually know who's my CO till I got the grant letter (which btw another CO's name shown).

here's the email add: [email protected]


----------



## 18302

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I don't know CO's email mate. I emailed the partner processing office in Victoria. The 1st CO who responded my email her name was written below the letter(Case officer Position #). To be honest, I don't actually know who's my CO till I got the grant letter (which btw another CO's name shown).
> 
> here's the email add: [email protected]


May I ask how do you know which processing centre your application has been assigned to? Especially if you are applying online?


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Taurus said:


> Thanks a lot mate, that was a huge help, looks like I will still need to wait a bit more since my 2 years was on 31st Dec 2012.
> I have already emailed them once- not sure if I should do it again? Wouldn't they get annoyed, since they have already sent a standard response earlier.
> 
> Regards


Yw.. I'm not sure if they get annoyed. In my case I only email them when I submitted the outstanding document they requested and that was over a month ago(I didn't get a reply). Yesterday I was just bored and decided to email them...lol.. I did not asked about the status of my application as I already figure out they just going tell me it's 8 months. I just asked if they receive the document I submitted (since they did not reply on my 1st email last month).


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

BonezAU said:


> May I ask how do you know which processing centre your application has been assigned to? Especially if you are applying online?


When I got my Temporary 820 grant letter it say's there that my 801 will be process in Melbourne office. Also, Melbourne office sent me an email 2 months before my PR eligibility date. That's how I know that my PR 801 will be process in Melbourne even though I live in Qld.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Dinkum said:


> Wonderful!!! Thanks for sharing your wonderful news and timeline with us all. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.


Thanks a lot Dinkum! Yours will come soon. Good luck mate!


----------



## Mish

BonezAU said:


> May I ask how do you know which processing centre your application has been assigned to? Especially if you are applying online?


801's get processed in Melbourne and 100's get processed in Brisbane.

Don't ask me why they don't just put the 801's and 100's together and the case officers in both locations just take the next available case...

Generally, Brisbane is processing them faster than Melbourne.


----------



## Jayson

Taurus said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Any update on your case?


Hi Taurus

Nothing at all....its been almost 6 months gone since eligibility time.

Best of luck


----------



## brown_camel

Dear All

I have been granted 820 visa in 10 months. I am from Pakistan (high risk) and i was on a student visa, before applying for my partner visa. Never came on bridging visa as my student visa was valid until september 2015. I thought its gona take 18 months but seem da department has raised its service level. My time line is as follows.

Got married in June 2014
Applied visa in septemer 2014 along police and medical check
Request for additional documents (form 80) oct 2014
820 visa granted in June 2015

cheers


----------



## Raffy

What's up with all the waiting? I thought 801 visa wasn't capped, so we are not waiting in a queue! how can people be waiting six months or more? Like seriously how much longer?


----------



## AusIndo

Raffy said:


> What's up with all the waiting? I thought 801 visa wasn't capped, so we are not waiting in a queue! how can people be waiting six months or more? Like seriously how much longer?


Nothing is transparent about immigration. Sad but true!


----------



## drmkhan

I emailed them n they said no more documents required n Although I'm 8 months post eligibility but due to back Log of applications they are having delays! 
Looking at their reply applications could possibly caped n categorised according to low or high risk bases? All I know is it's not fair!!


----------



## Mish

That sucks! Are you able to paste their response about the delays etc?

It doesn't explain why some get theirs in 4 months and others 8 months.

What I wondering is it high and low risk based on countries or high and low risk based on evidence and the relationship?


----------



## daveenajohns

drmkhan said:


> I emailed them n they said no more documents required n Although I'm 8 months post eligibility but due to back Log of applications they are having delays!
> Looking at their reply applications could possibly caped n categorised according to low or high risk bases? All I know is it's not fair!!


Thanks for the info Drmkhan,
As always Dibp reply hardly make any sense.


----------



## Taurus

Mish said:


> That sucks! Are you able to paste their response about the delays etc?
> 
> It doesn't explain why some get theirs in 4 months and others 8 months.
> 
> What I wondering is it high and low risk based on countries or high and low risk based on evidence and the relationship?


I think its mainly based from the countries, 
I am on close to 7 months..


----------



## Mish

Taurus said:


> I think its mainly based from the countries,
> I am on close to 7 months..


It is interesting because on the radio a couple of years ago they had people ring up if they had used someone for a visa and interesting enough they were all from low risk countries.


----------



## drmkhan

Must be depending on countries n as far as relationship  we've been married for 4.5 years with a 2 year old with at least 3000+ pictures with friends n family + over 6 countries visited together! Even wedding video shot in Melbourne cbd they have on them !!! I have no clue what more they would want to know from relationship point of view!!


----------



## AusIndo

I've stopped trying to decipher the Department's strategies or their standard working behaviour in that matter! One word - NONSENSE!!!!


----------



## neshel

drmkhan said:


> I emailed them n they said no more documents required n Although I'm 8 months post eligibility but due to back Log of applications they are having delays!
> Looking at their reply applications could possibly caped n categorised according to low or high risk bases? All I know is it's not fair!!


Back log? LOL . another excuse now....


----------



## ravimal3

Hey I applied thru a lawyer. And lawyer contacted them and the reply was have to wait 6 to 8 months. 
Just wondering whether can I email them too, even though I applied thru an agent ?


----------



## Taurus

Hi guys, 

Can you guys please submit your timeline again? An Update on this Forum- so we know where everyone is at:
Country: Indian
Onshore Application- Married an Australia- 
Paper Application
801 2 Years- 2nd Of January 2015
Waiting: 6 Months 16 days-

Contacted Immi- phoned twice- usual reply 6-8 months- emailed once - Usual reply 6-8 months

Docs Submitted-
Bank Statements from last 2 years- 
Credit Card- listed each other names
Superannuation- showing my partner as beneficiary
2 Stat Dec from Friends
Our stat Dec-Page and half long- 
Postal Letters at our home- 
Flybuys-banks- gifts,
22 photos- different places- 3 with Friends- 3 with Family- 
AFP-
Rental Lease under my name- 
Electricity bill under my Wife name


Thanks Guys- An Update will be good


----------



## daveenajohns

Looks very quiet here. Any grants guys?


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

daveenajohns said:


> Looks very quiet here. Any grants guys?


Guys & gals who recently received their 801 visa already went somewhere to celebrate, so we won't be able to hear from them


----------



## K&k

*Waiting*

Hi guys, just joined the group. Im living in greece married for nearly 12 months. But we've been living together for over 4 years. Applied for my husband spouse visa at berlin, 27 October 2014. Its now going 8 months. Desperately wanting to go home to australia with my new husband to join my older son there, mum& dad etc, this waiting game is ridiculous please can anyone tell me how longer the wait will be my nerves?????? Or anyone who has applied near our date got there visa granted as yet?????


----------



## daveenajohns

waiting_is_happiness said:


> Guys & gals who recently received their 801 visa already went somewhere to celebrate, so we won't be able to hear from them


haha, I hope someone is celebrating their visa grant tonight.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

daveenajohns said:


> Looks very quiet here. Any grants guys?


.
I got my 801last week Daveena. &#128522;


----------



## daveenajohns

Oh8'sjustme said:


> .
> I got my 801last week Daveena. &#128522;


Congratulations !!! Oh8justme
If u dont mind could u please tell us what sort of docs u did submitted?
Thanks alot


----------



## har3478

Hi everyone.. 
I am in the process of filing all docs for 801 as my eligible date is 28june 2015..
Do i have to submit all the docs again that i submitted for 820.... Or i have to submit docs which i have after the last submission.... 
And also can someone please share whether i can use the same person for 888 who wrote it before for us at the start of application... 
And how many 888 should i send...as i have already given 5 for 820..

Will really appreciate any information on this...thanks


----------



## Jazzyfizzle

Hi everyone,

I got my 801!!! whoop whoop

Timeline:
Application 820: 21/12/2012
Granted: 15/02/2014 (!!!!!)
Eligibility date for 801: 21/12/2014
Application lodged: 28/10/2014
First auto-message regarding missing documents (ID of sponsor and applicant and statutory declaration from sponsor - it must have not uploaded correctly): 02/06/2015
Uploaded documents (Again): 12/06/2015
Grant date: 18/06/2015 

No communication with case officer except automated emails.

Next stop: Citizenship! 
Considering that it take them ages to grant my PR, I think they should kinda back date it so I can apply for citizenship sooner! hmm just a thought  Im happy

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Awesome news! Happiest wishes to you both Jazzyfizzle. Have a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. Enjoy the champagne!    Hopefully your citizenship will come through in time for you to vote in the next election.   



Jazzyfizzle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my 801!!! whoop whoop
> 
> Timeline:
> Application 820: 21/12/2012
> Granted: 15/02/2014 (!!!!!)
> Eligibility date for 801: 21/12/2014
> Application lodged: 28/10/2014
> First auto-message regarding missing documents (ID of sponsor and applicant and statutory declaration from sponsor - it must have not uploaded correctly): 02/06/2015
> Uploaded documents (Again): 12/06/2015
> Grant date: 18/06/2015
> 
> No communication with case officer except automated emails.
> 
> Next stop: Citizenship!
> Considering that it take them ages to grant my PR, I think they should kinda back date it so I can apply for citizenship sooner! hmm just a thought  Im happy
> 
> Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Mish

har3478, you just supply evidence since the grant of your 820. The new evidence you provide is along the same likes eg. Joint bills, joint bank accounts etc.

You can use the same people that did the 888's previously they just need to write new statements.

For the 801 you need a minimum of 2 888's.


----------



## Mish

Congrats Jazzyfizzle!! Just curious if you lived in any high risk countries at all? We have a few people from high risk countries waiting 6 to 8 months and thought it was because they are high risk countries. Now with yours being from a low risk country and taking almost 6 months it is being to look like there is no reason why some take longer than others.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

daveenajohns said:


> Congratulations !!! Oh8justme
> If u dont mind could u please tell us what sort of docs u did submitted?
> Thanks alot


Thank you!

Documents I submitted:

2 Form 888 & 2 Certified copy of their Australian Birth certificate.
Sponsor Stat Dec
Spouse Tax return 
7 Photos (with family)
A copy of My expired Passport 
Copy of Sponsor Australian Passport
3 Christmas cards sent to us from family
Joint Bank Account ( 2 years Bank Statement)
AFP NPC

That's it! No joint bills.

Eligibility date: Dec.18, 2014
Applied Online: Dec. 17, 2014
PR 801 Granted: June 11, 2015 (5 months & 3weeks waiting)


----------



## AusIndo

Drmkhan, have you got it yet????


----------



## 18302

Any more 801 grants lately? Just wondering what the average wait time is. My partner submitted hers in early May 2015, it still shows as "Application Received" in ImmiAccount. I know it's only been a couple of months but just curious anyway.


----------



## AusIndo

BonezAU said:


> Any more 801 grants lately? Just wondering what the average wait time is. My partner submitted hers in early May 2015, it still shows as "Application Received" in ImmiAccount. I know it's only been a couple of months but just curious anyway.


Hi BonezAU

You could be one of the lucky ones with early grant! The Department works exactly like the Lottery.

Joking aside, wish you all the best and speedy grant!


----------



## bumbumn

Well guys, tomorrow will be a first day of financial year. I wish you guys who are waiting for 801 all the best. Pray the Lord that your PR will be granted ASAP. God bless


----------



## K&k

bumbumn said:


> Well guys, tomorrow will be a first day of financial year. I wish you guys who are waiting for 801 all the best. Pray the Lord that your PR will be granted ASAP. God bless


Amen


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

I am also waiting to be assessed with visa 801, for those who have submitted their documents or additional documents after eligibility date, do we require Police clearance from our home countrt because I already did submit during my 820 visa it is just now that I want to know in case yes, I could request from the consulate here in Melbourne because it will take time to get it. thanks for your information.


----------



## 18302

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also waiting to be assessed with visa 801, for those who have submitted their documents or additional documents after eligibility date, do we require Police clearance from our home countrt because I already did submit during my 820 visa it is just now that I want to know in case yes, I could request from the consulate here in Melbourne because it will take time to get it. thanks for your information.


No, you only need to submit a police clearance from your original country if you have spent more than 12 months there since the 820 was granted. If you have been in Australia the whole time you only have to submit an AFP police check.


----------



## Oz4Pom

Just out of curiosity how do they tell you its been approved? Email or mail?


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi BonzAu,

thank you for the clarification because sometimes it is not clear. I have not gone home since I got approved on my 820 visa.


----------



## CCMS

Oz4Pom said:


> Just out of curiosity how do they tell you its been approved? Email or mail?


Email is the preferred method nowadays, but it would depend on what contact details you have provided.


----------



## 18302

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi BonzAu,
> 
> thank you for the clarification because sometimes it is not clear. I have not gone home since I got approved on my 820 visa.


No worries  Even if you have gone for a short holiday it's all good, you only need to submit AFP clearance. My wife & I have been back to Indonesia a couple of times for 2-3 weeks at a time but as long as it doesn't exceed 12 months you are fine. When did you submit your 801 application? I'm hanging out for it to be approved


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi BonezAu,

My eligibiity date is End of September 2015 that is why I am preparing what is needed as early as now so that we can submit it in a short time. Based on the calendar for partner permanent by July they will be looking into September eligibility date  what about you and your wife?


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi BonezAu,
> 
> My eligibiity date is End of September 2015 that is why I am preparing what is needed as early as now so that we can submit it in a short time. Based on the calendar for partner permanent by July they will be looking into September eligibility date  what about you and your wife?


All it means is that you can apply in July they won't even look at the application until after the eligibility date.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi,

I will just wait for an email when it is time to provide them the documents up until then I am just getting information on what to do when it is our time for processing. I am lucky that I joined this group because I am learning a lot


----------



## eram38

Hi everyone,
I'm hoping I can get some clarification, I have come across this nice person who is in the same situation as myself. She is going through 820/801 partner application she has already send out the 801 application not to long ago. She seemed very worried because she has a bad feeling it might get denied due to lack of evidence (not enough pictures, etc..) I have read that if it gets denied you can apply for a review and I know there's additional fees involved.
She is really down in the dumps because she hasn't been able to find work and her husband is only working part time hours and they are leaving with his parents. Money is a big issue for them and she doesn't know if it gets denied, they would have the money to re-apply. What would happen in her case if they decided no to pursue anymore? I'm trying to get some helpful info since I'm in this forum and I thought I can be some help to her. Thanks


----------



## daveenajohns

1st July seems very quiet here


----------



## Mish

eram38 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm hoping I can get some clarification, I have come across this nice person who is in the same situation as myself. She is going through 820/801 partner application she has already send out the 801 application not to long ago. She seemed very worried because she has a bad feeling it might get denied due to lack of evidence (not enough pictures, etc..) I have read that if it gets denied you can apply for a review and I know there's additional fees involved.
> She is really down in the dumps because she hasn't been able to find work and her husband is only working part time hours and they are leaving with his parents. Money is a big issue for them and she doesn't know if it gets denied, they would have the money to re-apply. What would happen in her case if they decided no to pursue anymore? I'm trying to get some helpful info since I'm in this forum and I thought I can be some help to her. Thanks


Just remember pictures are only part of the application and they don't reject just based on that alone. We have had someone here who provided no pictures at all. It is that all the evidence provided paints the picture together. If she applied online she can continue to upload more evidence.

If the application is rejected they are given the chance to appeal to MRT. If she doesn't apply for MRT she will be given a specific amount of time to either apply for a new visa or leave the country.


----------



## Mish

daveenajohns said:


> 1st July seems very quiet here


Maybe they are all on school holidays


----------



## eram38

Thank you for that Mish!


----------



## Xyzaus

So its time for me to apply for 801. I just got the email and I am 2 months away from my eligibility date. 

What's the best option nowadays? Paper or electronic?

Also, Do I need to have everything ready on my eligibility date?

Thanks!


----------



## daveenajohns

Looks like immi does not care about prtner visa apps. I cant believe we are hitting 4 mnths in 2 days. Its so frustrating.


----------



## drmkhan

What do u think about those waiting 8 months 23 days post eligibility n been married for 4.5 years with 19 month old child


----------



## daveenajohns

drmkhan said:


> What do u think about those waiting 8 months 23 days post eligibility n been married for 4.5 years with 19 month old child


I can understand your frustration. We are in relationship since 2010 and moved in together in early 2011. I don't know what immi is doing. It was very different scenario only 6months back. I cant ring immi yet but you have every reason to ask the reason for such a long delay.


----------



## praveen7kumar6

*801 visa waiting*

Hello everyone,

I have been a member of this forum for last 6 months and look at the posts everyday . Thank you for everyone who shared their timelines and views on 820/801 partner visas which helped me a lot during the process.I would like to share my timeline hoping if anyone have gone through same situation and can help me with it. 
My 801 visa eligibility was on 24 dec 2014 and i have applied online through migration agent on 31 dec 2014.Last week immigration visited my parents place in INDIA and inquired about our relationship which my parents answered all the question as they we aware of my relationship.I am hoping if any from India have gone through same situation , If so how long after can i expect any reply from immi as this is stressing me cause i need to travel to India for a personal emergency .Hopefully i can some answers here any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately there is a couple and unfortunately both of them were rejected. Nothappy is one of the forum members (the applicant was his son-in-law). The other is laelya.

It seems to be a common theme at the moment that Indians are having family members being interviewed in India.


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi praveen,
I remembered few months ago, one member got his approval within a month after his parent interview. He was from India as well. 
Can I ask if u supply support statements from ur parents .
It looks Immi interviewing family members only for Indian applicants? I dont know why?


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi praveen,
Refer to page 59 for more info and stay positive. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Mish

daveenajohns said:


> Hi praveen,
> I remembered few months ago, one member got his approval within a month after his parent interview. He was from India as well.
> Can I ask if u supply support statements from ur parents .
> It looks Immi interviewing family members only for Indian applicants? I dont know why?


It is to do with the fraudulent applications. A couple of months ago there was a news article in a Brisbane newspaper about Indian guys paying Australian girls to marry them for a visa.

Here is the link to the article: http://m.brisbanetimes.com.au/queen...were-for-visa-scam-court-20150511-ggytxo.html


----------



## daveenajohns

This is interesting. I dont mind them doing checks as long they dont take ages to process the application.


----------



## Mish

Exactly! I think we all feel the same way.


----------



## drmkhan

Hi every one I have a qs in regards to these rejections, were they married? Did they have kids or rejected cases are mainly defacto ones with deficient evidence? What's the general consensus?


----------



## Taurus

drmkhan said:


> What do u think about those waiting 8 months 23 days post eligibility n been married for 4.5 years with 19 month old child


Hey buddy,since your one has been over eight Months wondering if u contacted immi recently since we last spoke? I'm waiting as well seven plus months.. Sent via post.. Will ask my wife next week to send an email from her email address this time.. Last time I sent it from mine around may.. 
I'm pretty sure it's country related high risk,


----------



## Mish

drmkhan said:


> Hi every one I have a qs in regards to these rejections, were they married? Did they have kids or rejected cases are mainly defacto ones with deficient evidence? What's the general consensus?


I believe that they were married but no kids. Have a search on the forum names I mentioned see what you can see.

I know one they made up lies about what was said when they interviewed the parents in India.

From what I have seen it just seems to be ones from India that they are getting local case officers to go and interview the applicants parents.

Just remember we only see the ones on this forum here there are more people out there that are approved and rejected.

Just remember no 2 cases are the same.


----------



## drmkhan

Well I m on their back and I call and email like no tomorrow!
Not sure if they're annoyed with it but considering my time frame and that I've been here for 7 years now and married with kid n full time worker , I wonder why they'd still consider my high risk as I've never gone back to country of my origin even once!!! Yes travelled other places but it's very frustrating if I'm still under the banner of high risk!!


----------



## Mish

drmkhan said:


> Well I m on their back and I call and email like no tomorrow!
> Not sure if they're annoyed with it but considering my time frame and that I've been here for 7 years now and married with kid n full time worker , I wonder why they'd still consider my high risk as I've never gone back to country of my origin even once!!! Yes travelled other places but it's very frustrating if I'm still under the banner of high risk!!


Have you been to your local MP member?

Honestly having a child doesn't make the relationship genuine but I was under the impression that regardless of it that relationship has broken down or not (and you have a child of the relationship) if you have a 309/820 you will automatically be entitled to a 100/801. So the question is why is it taking so long if they will grant PR if there is a child of the relationship....


----------



## wishful

*801 needs activation?*

Hi everyone, been a while since I've been here. I just applied for my 801 last June and just wondering on some technicalities of 801 approval. Let's say I'm planning to go overseas for a couple of years before visa grant. I read that 801 can be approved even if you're offshore, however does it need to be activated (i.e. need to get back to Australia)? Or as long as you come back to Australia before the 5 years PR period (of the 801 visa) the visa is still valid?


----------



## Mish

wishful said:


> Hi everyone, been a while since I've been here. I just applied for my 801 last June and just wondering on some technicalities of 801 approval. Let's say I'm planning to go overseas for a couple of years before visa grant. I read that 801 can be approved even if you're offshore, however does it need to be activated (i.e. need to get back to Australia)? Or as long as you come back to Australia before the 5 years PR period (of the 801 visa) the visa is still valid?


You can be anywhere when it is granted. You don't need to activate it. After the 5 years you need to satisfy the requirements for the RRV if you want to leave or come back to Australia.


----------



## 18302

Just want to confirm with someone else who has done the 801 application online - the instructions Immi sent to the applicant were as follows:

Create ImmiAccount
Submit application
Upload proof of relationship attachments including statement from sponsor, police clearance, scans of passports etc

This was all done in early May. On the main ImmiAccount screen there is now 1 single application in the applicant's name that says "Application Received". If we click on View Application it shows "Application Submitted".

Is this normal? I have seen in some of the 820 threads that the sponsor must also start an application as well (which replaces the 40sp), but I don't know if this is true or not because it's not mentioned ANYWHERE in the instructions that Immi sent to apply for the 801/PR part of the application.

Does the sponsor also need to start an application and link it or have we done everything we were supposed to do?


----------



## daveenajohns

BonezAU said:


> Just want to confirm with someone else who has done the 801 application online - the instructions Immi sent to the applicant were as follows:
> 
> Create ImmiAccount
> Submit application
> Upload proof of relationship attachments including statement from sponsor, police clearance, scans of passports etc
> 
> This was all done in early May. On the main ImmiAccount screen there is now 1 single application in the applicant's name that says "Application Received". If we click on View Application it shows "Application Submitted".
> 
> Is this normal? I have seen in some of the 820 threads that the sponsor must also start an application as well (which replaces the 40sp), but I don't know if this is true or not because it's not mentioned ANYWHERE in the instructions that Immi sent to apply for the 801/PR part of the application.
> 
> Does the sponsor also need to start an application and link it or have we done everything we were supposed to do?


Hi Bonezau,
This looks alright, only one application shown with status (assessment in process)for me . When you click on the app, the message comes up "you app has been successfully submitted to the dep".
I dont think that sponsor needs to create immiaccount as they only supplying stat dec and id docs which can be upload by app immiacct, not like 820 when sponsor needs to fill forms for sponsorship such as 40sp.
I heard somesponsor did create immiacct but not us. Usually, it is only to check status. It is not the requirement and nothing mentioned in 801 guidelines to create immiacct for sponsor and link with the app.
hope this helps.


----------



## 18302

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Bonezau,
> This looks alright, only one application shown with status (assessment in process)for me . When you click on the app, the message comes up "you app has been successfully submitted to the dep".
> I dont think that sponsor needs to create immiaccount as they only supplying stat dec and id docs which can be upload by app immiacct, not like 820 when sponsor needs to fill forms for sponsorship such as 40sp.
> I heard somesponsor did create immiacct but not us. Usually, it is only to check status. It is not the requirement and nothing mentioned in 801 guidelines to create immiacct for sponsor and link with the app.
> hope this helps.


That makes me feel somewhat better, thank you!
I don't see anywhere that it says "Your application has been successfully submitted to the department".

On the main screen it says "Application received" and then when I click "View Application" I can see "Application Submitted", the date and a link next to it that says "View Application" (This opens a new window with a PDF of all the questions the applicant had to answer during the application)

Then under that is a list of all the documents we uploaded (with the option to upload more if we need to)

Does that look the same as yours? I'm just confused because most people seem to be commenting that their status is "Application in progress" whereas ours has just been sitting as "Application received" since the moment it was submitted.

Maybe it's normal, maybe it's not. Just trying to make sure we've done everything right and the system isn't waiting for us to take any further action before it changes to "in progress"


----------



## daveenajohns

BonezAU said:


> That makes me feel somewhat better, thank you!
> I don't see anywhere that it says "Your application has been successfully submitted to the department".
> 
> On the main screen it says "Application received" and then when I click "View Application" I can see "Application Submitted", the date and a link next to it that says "View Application" (This opens a new window with a PDF of all the questions the applicant had to answer during the application)
> 
> Then under that is a list of all the documents we uploaded (with the option to upload more if we need to)
> 
> Does that look the same as yours? I'm just confused because most people seem to be commenting that their status is "Application in progress" whereas ours has just been sitting as "Application received" since the moment it was submitted.
> 
> Maybe it's normal, maybe it's not. Just trying to make sure we've done everything right and the system isn't waiting for us to take any further action before it changes to "in progress"


Hi bonez,
If you look above the application submitted , this message should be shown: 
"The Partner visa application - information for permanent stage processing has been successfully submitted to the department.
For guidance on what documents to attach to this application (if applicable) please click on the "Document checklist" link under Related Links to the right of this page. Note: A document checklist link may not be available for all application types.
For information regarding application processing times, please click on the "Processing Times" link under Related Links to the right of this page. Note: A Processing times link may not be available for all application types."
Application documentsType Date Action
Application submitted Mar 2015 Submitted

Regarding Status:
If anyone applied before 17 April 2015 like me, application status changed from" In Progress" to "Assesment in Progress" on 17/04/15 (NEW SYSTEM CAME IN EFFECT). Most of the time, for these applicants, status changed back to "application received", when case officer allocated to the app and had a look at the application. This has happened to many applicants in all visa subclasses.

After 17/04/2015, immiacct have 3 major statuses
Application received----Assessment in progress---Information request(for applicants who needs to provide further docs-------Finalised.

Anyone else who aplied after 17/04/15 like yourself, application status should be application received at the time of lodgement and then moved to assessment in progress during the process. So, dont worry if your application status is "received". 
Just keep in mind with some applicants application status changed from application received to finalised (decision made on the application) directly without changing to assessment in progress.

Hope this helps.


----------



## daveenajohns

and rest is same with my application except the status.


----------



## 18302

That's so helpful - thank you so much daveenajohns! I can relax now


----------



## bumbumn

Tick tock tick. I dont like this waiting game guys. Fortunately, I still have this thread which I know that many people are waiting as same as me or more worse than that. Any one knows why they are so slow at this time? Before 1st July, I suggested that we will push harder cause this is beginning of a financial year and to avoid high volume of work. However, It's seem not like that. Anw, stay strong everyone. God bless.


----------



## Mish

It could be slow at the moment cause of school holidays - where I work alot of people are off.

Btw ... do you need to provide your birth certificate again for 801/100?


----------



## 18302

Mish said:


> It could be slow at the moment cause of school holidays - where I work alot of people are off.
> 
> Btw ... do you need to provide your birth certificate again for 801/100?


Only applicant and sponsor's Passports from memory. We uploaded extra stuff (Marriage cert, drivers license etc) but I don't remember it being asked for.

Here's the document they send you for 801: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6817164/Checklist and step guide.pdf


----------



## Mish

Thanks  - a bit fancier now


----------



## 18302

Mish said:


> Thanks  - a bit fancier now


Good luck with your 801/100 
I wish I had someone as cool as you around when I did mine, but it just worked out that we were a few ^) months apart lol


----------



## Mish

BonezAU said:


> Good luck with your 801/100
> I wish I had someone as cool as you around when I did mine, but it just worked out that we were a few ^) months apart lol


Thanks  not our time yet for another 10 months. I was asking on behalf of a friend who is doing their PR soon.


----------



## daveenajohns

Another week gone without any grant looks like all co got redundancy package in partner visa department.


----------



## Mish

daveenajohns said:


> Another week gone without any grant looks like all co got redundancy package in partner visa department.


LOL. Probably on holidays for school holidays. My work is like ghost town with so many on leave.


----------



## daveenajohns

Mish said:


> LOL. Probably on holidays for school holidays. My work is like ghost town with so many on leave.


I hope we can hear some news on Monday or Are they going to extend holidays?


----------



## Mish

daveenajohns said:


> I hope we can hear some news on Monday or Are they going to extend holidays?


Lol no ... but maybe some more protected industrial action


----------



## bee14

Hi,

Are you required to pass an English exam before becoming a permanent resident on subclass 801?


----------



## 18302

bee14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you required to pass an English exam before becoming a permanent resident on subclass 801?


No, English exam is not required for any visas in the family stream.


----------



## Stetrk

*A stupid question*

Hello all,

I am sorry if this sounds like a stupid question, but I am new on here and have been reading a lot. 
I keep reading some people mentioning waiting for the 'eligible date' , and received a letter for this. What exactly do you mean by the 'eligible date'?

My partner and I just filled in the online forms and submitted the application. Should we have waited for a letter from someone etc....? 
Sorry, just getting a bit confused. Wanting to do everything correctly so there's no chance of a rejection.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mish

Hi Stetrk

Welcome to the forum.

The eligibility date is 2 years after the 820/309 is submitted. DIBP will send a letter about 2 months prior to tell the applicant to apply for their PR.


----------



## Stetrk

Oh ok, that's very clear. Thank you Mish!


----------



## Oz4Pom

This is just depressing. 

We barely waited for our 820 approval (lucky I know)
So we're not used to this.... guess we might be in for the long haul of 6-8m


----------



## AusIndo

Oz4Pom said:


> This is just depressing. We barely waited for our 820 approval (lucky I know) So we're not used to this.... guess we might be in for the long haul of 6-8m


Just rang the Department and they're saying that their standard processing time for 801/100 is 6-9 months.

They should really update their website but than again the operators aren't the most reliable source of information anyway!

Oh well, we can only wait and wait and more wait.


----------



## 18302

Oz4Pom said:


> This is just depressing.
> 
> We barely waited for our 820 approval (lucky I know)
> So we're not used to this.... guess we might be in for the long haul of 6-8m


Your timeline is within less than 2 weeks of ours, same visa subclasses, we're both in Perth and the 820 approval took almost no time at all Actually looking at your dates it sounds like we are roughly 2 weeks behind you for everything, except my partner is from a high risk country. I know of another couple on the east coast who just got an 820 granted in 1 and a half weeks - great news for them. Sucks for us who appear as though it's going to be a full 6-9 month type scenario for the 801.

It will be interesting to see what happens, I'll have to keep an eye out for your posts! Good luck


----------



## kangaroogirl

Hey Everyone...

Since I was here last we had the 820 approved, so now I guess we start thinking about the 801. My husband is eligible 1 March, 2016.

I have not even started to think about looking at what we need to do, but for some stupid reason I was thinking it was a fairly quick process for that stage. Is it really going to be many months of waiting?? It's so hard finding work on a non-permanent visa, damn it! Ugh!


----------



## Mish

The 801's are taking longer than the 100's but yeah it is many months for both. 100 is around 2 to 4 months and 801's 4 to 6 months. However there are some that are taking 8+ months.

It all depends on what kind of job your husband is looking for. Once my husband got his 820 (he was on a PMV) he found a job easier.


----------



## Inkhearted

Hey everyone! Can't believe I haven't asked this yet. I'm currently 15 weeks pregnant and wondering a few things: a) should I submit evidence of this now, or just wait and see if DIBP requires additional evidence? I'd need to send something in by paper as I've maxed out the online documents (not a big deal for me, but does it create a hassle for the department?) and b) if I do send evidence in, what should I submit? I have a lot of appointment letters and things that I guess prove I've been to the hospital for pregnancy, plus ultrasound photos, but nothing that has my husband's name on it as well. Any ideas?

Of course, I'm just a couple weeks off 4 months post-eligibility, so maybe my 801 will just be granted before I get around to sending anything extra. I can hope, right?


----------



## AngelaMay

*7 months waiting next week*

Hello! I have been following this forum for a while now.

This forum helps me so much when I was about to lodge my PMV and 820

Now, I'm waiting for my 801 just like the rest and it's a pain.. Its's been about 7 months now ( next week ).

I got my 820 in just 5 days..

Here's my timeline:

Dec.22, 2012 -Submitted my combine application in

Oct: 2014 got an email requesting to submit further documents for 801

Dec: 23, 2014-Submitted my additional documents

I have called them few times but the same answer.. emailed them too..

I'm losing interest to even check my visa status in vevo..


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately some take longer than others all you can do is wait.

They won't do anything about it until it is outside the processing times of 6 to 8 months ie. In your 9th month of waiting.


----------



## AngelaMay

Hello Mish 

I just don't know why it's taking so long.. I think because I did not submit much of evidence? It was a rush when I submitted my additional documents as I thought I don't need much of evidence since I provided so much in my 820.. I am worried now..


----------



## bumbumn

Mish said:


> Unfortunately some take longer than others all you can do is wait.
> 
> They won't do anything about it until it is outside the processing times of 6 to 8 months ie. In your 9th month of waiting.


Hi Mish

Is that they change processing time up to 9 months? My eligible date was 21th Dec, and I submitted everything at 09 No, do you think it will make any different?


----------



## Jayson

Hi 

My situation is same like yours and so is the other. So be patient and wait for 8 month period, which is a standard time frame from DIBP NOW a days.

I know that sucks! But we don't have a choice rather than wait. Here people can't get a job some can't start study like me and the others who applied offshore they are away from their partners.

In the last quarter of 2014 the waiting period was 3-4 months, then they changed it to 6 months from Jan 2015 and now when you call them its 8 months standard time.

I don't know what will happen from July to Sep. Hope not to hear 10 months.

Same is 820 time back in 2012 standard time was 13 months and now its 18.

I think there is no Standard (time) at all.


----------



## Taurus

Hey Guys, 

I am in the same boat, 

Send Docs in Octorber- 2 years were on 30th Dec 2014.

Till now no response-, Have emailed them around May, they said around 6-8 months. My misses have emailed them back again last week, till yet not reply back. 

And I am on 7 months and 15 days!


----------



## har3478

Hi everyone... 
Just got approved for 801... 
Applied 28 june 2013
February 2015 got asked for more documents...
Sent everything in march.. 
Got approved for 820 in may 2015...
Got the email for docs for 801 three weeks back....
Was gathering all the evidence and was gonna submit next week but before that got the email today for the approval of 801...
Feeling Surprised and exciting...


----------



## har3478

Thanks to everyone for all the help and supprt...


----------



## daveenajohns

This is very good news har. You truly deserved this suprise. 
Best wishes for the future.


----------



## Jojottan

Hi guys, Im new to this forum, just want to post my timeline to share with people, currently frustrating with Immi Department. My eligible is on 3rd Dec 2014, has been 7 months and 12 days. Currently still waiting, called once and emailed them threetimes, they are just telling me that on back log for application, can't give me the time for processing, just wait.... Being with my partner 7 years and living together for 5 years, my friend told me that her friend got her PR after 4 months oniy. I don't think they have any standards for processing, just depends on your luck, look like they just play Tattslotto on people's visa...&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56851;


----------



## har3478

Thanks daveenajohns.... 
Still seems like a dream...
I was expecting a minimum wait of 6 months after reading all the stories and what everyone is going through... 
Well may be process is speeding up a bit...took me 17 days after my eligibility date....
Best wishes to all who are waiting..


----------



## AngeliquePrince

hi all,

Got the email today to start preparing additional documents for my partner 801 visa, my eligibility date is 20 Sept 2013, do I need to wait for that same month to submit my documents or i can do it as soon as possible.It seems that their email is semt three momths ahead of my eligibility date. any advise plase?


----------



## 18302

AngeliquePrince said:


> hi all,
> 
> Got the email today to start preparing additional documents for my partner 801 visa, my eligibility date is 20 Sept 2013, do I need to wait for that same month to submit my documents or i can do it as soon as possible.It seems that their email is semt three momths ahead of my eligibility date. any advise plase?


Do you mean 20 Sept 2015?

You can submit the application and start uploading your documents any time from now... they just won't look at it until your eligibility date, then the waiting starts. Absolutely no problem with submitting everything early though, it's not like a paper application where they will send it back and say "Sorry, too early, submit it again after you are eligible".

Go for it.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi sorry I meant to be 20-Sep-2015. I am excited to prepare all the documents. i will definitely inform everyone. thank you for the advise.


----------



## ravimal3

Hi,
It's 5 months from the eligible date for 801 and applied a week before the eligible date. Hate this waiting game. I wanna get back to studies but I can't with 820 kus it still takes me under my international student category. 
If I'm to email them about my application what's the email address I should send my inquiry to? 
Thanks


----------



## Melb

*PLEASE REPLY: Thanks*

Hi friends & migration agents

We are new to this form & would like to share my partner's profile status:

UK 820 Submitted on : June 2013
UK 820 Granted on: June 2013

BS 801 Eligibility date : 20 June 2015 
BS 801 Applied (via. : Online): 20 May 2015 
(Successfully submitted all the documents online)

Can anyone please let me know what is the processing time to get BS 801 Permanent Partner visa & when we can expect the same.

I am new to this form & would like to know the speculation time frame.

Much appreciable.

Thanks 
Melb


----------



## 18302

Melb said:


> Hi friends & migration agents
> 
> Can anyone please let me know what is the processing time to get BS 801 Permanent Partner visa & when we can expect the same.
> 
> I am new to this form & would like to know the speculation time frame.


Welcome to the forum 
The processing times lately seem to wildly vary between 4 to 9 months. It seems DIBP have a bit of a backlog of 801 applications.

The processing standard is '6 to 8 months' but there are some people who have been waiting longer than 7 to 8 months, but also there are some people who have been approved much, much quicker.

It's a lottery - the clear thing here is don't expect it to be approved anywhere near as quick as the 820 was approved... it's much more of a waiting game.


----------



## Melb

BonezAU said:


> Welcome to the forum
> The processing times lately seem to wildly vary between 4 to 9 months. It seems DIBP have a bit of a backlog of 801 applications.
> 
> The processing standard is '6 to 8 months' but there are some people who have been waiting longer than 7 to 8 months, but also there are some people who have been approved much, much quicker.
> 
> It's a lottery - the clear thing here is don't expect it to be approved anywhere near as quick as the 820 was approved... it's much more of a waiting game.


Hi BonezAU, thanks for your reply.


----------



## daveenajohns

Any update guys


----------



## LazyHorse

Let me thank you all for providing information that has helped me so much in my long quest to obtain a visa for my wife. The advice and discussion has been very helpful and assuring.

This is my story. 

PMV was granted in January 2012 after a 6 month wait. It was issues by the embassy in Vienna and my wife is from Bosnia which is a high risk country.

Applied for 820 in June 2012 and it was granted in under 2 weeks.

I Thought, wow, how easy is this. 

Anyway, 2 years later received notice that we are eligible to apply for the 801. 

We did so in no great hurry late June disregarding all these eligibility dates and things like that. We were quite busy with work and had a child so we didn't think too much of it. The application for 801 was not as through and as orderly as the 820. We figured they have all our information and we have a child. What are they going to do? 

In any event it was a good application but not up to the standard of the earlier one. The earlier ones were perfect. 

Soon after our application for 801 we were asked to fill out a form 80. And I had no idea what that was except that it was extremely detailed. We sent it back in a week or two, maybe 3. As I said we were extremely busy. 

We were told the visa would take 6-8 months. Which I thought was a bit excessive considering we waited less than 2 weeks for 820. 

I stared to worry after about 6 months and made a phone call to see where we were at. They told me the application was undergoing an external or internal check. I don't remember which one they said because after one hour on the phone in the queue, my turn to talk to the operator came up when I was in a somewhat compromising situation. So I didn't really hear the fine details of what was explained. 

A few months later I wrote to them in the nicest terms asking what's going on and explaining what good honest and patriotic people we are. They didn't say anything except that the department has the discretion to grant or refuse a visa regardless of how good or patriotic the applicant or their sponsor think they are. Fair enough. 

Took just over a year to get the 801 visa and it was granted today. What a relief. I need to get drunk and celebrate, except that I have a child and too many chores to do. Anyway I am ecstatic and will celebrate to a glass of strawberry milk nevertheless.

I don't understand the reason behind the form 80 (which I now assume was a secret service check) except that the applicant is from a high risk country, but she had still been in Australia since 2012 without such a check. Could the reason for the check be because someone at some stage suspected the applicant was of some particular religion. I don't know. But I suspect that the change of government and the turmoil in the Mid East may have something to do with it. 

In any event, anyone that has this form 80 to fill out and is not a regular church goer from a low risk country, should buy hundreds of rolls of yarn and start knitting the worlds biggest jumper. But the time they are finished their visa should be ready. 

I'm glad it's all over for us. Good luck to you all, please ask if you have any questions. I'd be glad to help, as this forum has helped me so much.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Sincerest congratulations to you both LazyHorse.

Your long story is very interesting and will give hope and encouragement to the many of us who are at varying stages of a similar journey. There are many things we can only wonder about... but in the end, it comes out right for most if we are honest, open and courteous.

Best wishes to you and your wife for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.


----------



## LazyHorse

Dinkum said:


> Sincerest congratulations to you both LazyHorse.
> 
> Your long story is very interesting and will give hope and encouragement to the many of us who are at varying stages of a similar journey. *There are many things we can only wonder about.*.. but in the end, it comes out right for most if we are honest, open and courteous.
> 
> Best wishes to you and your wife for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.


That's very kind of you. Thank you.

Yes many things we can only speculate about. However, I suspect that had the 801 been more carefully done (because it's very easy to make a mistake and we may have missed something) and sent before the eligibility date. And had the new government not closed the Sydney processing office the visa could have been there much much sooner.

This government has really cracked down on these applications. Under labor, I had never heard of a woman that gave birth to an Australian citizen child being denied a permanent visa to australia. This now happens. And quite frankly i find it shocking. So much for the conservatives being pro family.

We had countless nights thinking of what we would do if visa was for some strange reason denied.

We thought if she was deemed a security threat and didn't get the necessary security clearance, I would write a book, "sleeping with the enemy - my life with an international woman of mystery.", I mean it's absurd but what else would we do for money if we were forced to live in bosnia. Become thriller writers!

I've never heard of anyone being rejected for not having a genuine relationship that had a child together, but theoretically I think it is possible.

Had this occurred to us we would have appealed but that would have taken years and I wonder if we would even bother. I figure anyone can make it anywhere if they are capable. If we had to live in bosnia. So be it.

Anyway, waiting for well over a year for a government department to make a decision is very very hard especially when you know you are 100% legit, and the future you have planned together depends on some person somewhere in the bureaucracy seeking it the same way.

And there is always a fear that the longer it takes the more chance there is for the applicant to develop some medical condition which would be enough reason to reject the application. Again, such actions are limited to this government. And it's shocking that sick people would be denied a visa to be with their family. I understand the economics of it, but it's just so callous. Thank god we are all healthy, but this is sure to affect someone at some point.

Sorry to get all philosophical, but I finally feel I can criticise government policy, as I don't need anything form them anymore.  all you waiting for your visa i strongly urge you to only ever praise the government and the department of immigration.


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

Very well said LazyHorse, indeed. Wishing you & your family all the best with recent Aussie PR visa. Life goes on!


----------



## Mish

Congrats Lazyhorse. That is strange that they asked for the form 80 at 801 stage usually that is already done at either 300/309/820 stage.

Were the rules different when you applied for the PMV and didn't need to submit a form 80?


----------



## LazyHorse

Mish said:


> Congrats Lazyhorse. That is strange that they asked for the form 80 at 801 stage usually that is already done at either 300/309/820 stage.
> 
> Were the rules different when you applied for the PMV and didn't need to submit a form 80?


You know, I find it strange also. I don't know if I was lucky or unlucky in having to do form 80 at the 801 stage. Because, coming from a high risk country, if a form 80 is necessary, it is better that it was done in australia whilst on the 820. Your partner can work, you are together, you are in Australia.

I can't imagine having to spend a year in another country waiting for PMV while a form 80 check is being conducted.

But then there is the issue of whether a security check should take one year or more. I would like to think that anyone that is a threat to the country would be weeded out in less than a year.

Some of these checks for afghan citizens take years and in that time they can do serious damage if they really are a threat. Just doesn't make much sense.

But then again it could be that checks take ~6 months and the rest is the department of immigration having to deal with vast amounts of applications with reduced human resources.

Maybe they purposely delay high risk country citizens to ensure that the relationship withstands the test of time. Because if I really takes over a year to conduct a security check on a young bosnian female, who is non political, secular, has a young child, I fear as a taxpayer that our resources are not being adequately utilised.


----------



## Mish

I just think they are doing alot of security checks these days. Probably a combination of more people applying to come to Australia and being more thorough on the checks.

The government does come under alot of attack if some born overseas does something bad in Australia eg. The Sydney siege shooter.

There are some countries though where their main aim is to get a visa to Australia and even if it takes 5 years they will wait.

We had one applicant recently that the security check took over 12 months!! It is insane waiting that amount of time.


----------



## daveenajohns

Congrats lazyhorse and thank you for sharing your visa journey details with us. Best wishes.


----------



## LazyHorse

Mish said:


> I just think they are doing alot of security checks these days. Probably a combination of more people applying to come to Australia and being more thorough on the checks.
> 
> The government does come under alot of attack if some born overseas does something bad in Australia eg. The Sydney siege shooter.
> 
> There are some countries though where their main aim is to get a visa to Australia and even if it takes 5 years they will wait.
> 
> We had one applicant recently that the security check took over 12 months!! It is insane waiting that amount of time.


That is a good point. No one wants to get the blame if they let in an immigrant that goes bezerk. But since 25% of the population were born overseas I think it's unavoidable that some will go down that path regardless of the checks.

Of course the plans are in the pipeline that citizenships will be revoked for seditious activities (watching ABC perhaps) so there is no permanency to any decision anyway.

But regardless, I am absolutely thrilled that that we achieved this goal. But greatest thing about having the 801 is that you no longer have to collect cinema tickets to show that you are in happy loving relationship. I'll be putting all the used tickets in the bin. Good riddance.

I also no longer have to worry about how my loved one gets to work. I never cared before and I'll never care again.  nor will I ever worry again what her favourite colour is this week, or all these crazy questions the department might ask you. All of that is over. Yipeee.


----------



## Mish

LazyHorse said:


> But regardless, I am absolutely thrilled that that we achieved this goal. But greatest thing about having the 801 is that you no longer have to collect cinema tickets to show that you are in happy loving relationship. I'll be putting all the used tickets in the bin. Good riddance.


Tell me about!! I can't wait till we apply for PR and can throw all those tickets in the bin - we go almost every week so there are alot of tickets.

I am not a paper keeping person so I am looking for to after I pay a bill shredding it not having to keep it for evidence.

Great news about the PR ... not long till citizenship if you go down that road.


----------



## nonick

Hi everyone i finall got my 801 visa thanks to everyone on this forum was a big help in all this process and good luck to all waiting hope you get yours visas soon


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Great news Nonick. Thanks for sharing it with us all. Did you lodge online? What was your eligibility date and when did you lodge it. ? How long did the 801 grant take after you lodged it? Sorry for all the questions.

Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



nonick said:


> Hi everyone i finall got my 801 visa thanks to everyone on this forum was a big help in all this process and good luck to all waiting hope you get yours visas soon


----------



## nonick

Dinkum said:


> Great news Nonick. Thanks for sharing it with us all. Did you lodge online? What was your eligibility date and when did you lodge it. ? How long did the 801 grant take after you lodged it? Sorry for all the questions. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.


Thankyou Dinkum my case was remitted back to DIAC by MRT in may and i recieve 801 in july


----------



## LazyHorse

nonick said:


> Thankyou Dinkum my case was remitted back to DIAC by MRT in may and i recieve 801 in july


So that means they rejected your application and then you appealed. May I ask on what grounds it was rejected and on what grounds did you appeal?


----------



## Melb

nonick said:


> Hi everyone i finall got my 801 visa thanks to everyone on this forum was a big help in all this process and good luck to all waiting hope you get yours visas soon


congratulations sir

plz share how much time it took u to get 801.

secondly did u submitted form 80.?

once again congratulations nonick from pakistan.

Regards
Melb


----------



## Melb

nonick said:


> Hi everyone i finall got my 801 visa thanks to everyone on this forum was a big help in all this process and good luck to all waiting hope you get yours visas soon


plz tell how much time it took u for 801...it will be g8 help for all of us

much appriciable


----------



## nonick

Melb said:


> congratulations sir plz share how much time it took u to get 801. secondly did u submitted form 80.? once again congratulations nonick from pakistan. Regards thankyou Melb check your inbox sent you a message


----------



## nonick

LazyHorse said:


> So that means they rejected your application and then you appealed. May I ask on what grounds it was rejected and on what grounds did you appeal?


Hi Lazyhorse it was rejected due to sch 3 and lack of evidence for a geniune relationship


----------



## nonick

Melb said:


> plz tell how much time it took u for 801...it will be g8 help for all of us much appriciable


Hi sir 
It took me almost 2.5 months after my case was remitted i was asked to do medical on and got 801 in a week


----------



## VCB4vcb

Good day ,I applied for my spouse pr on the 19 th of march 2013 .820 was granted with nil issues.The wait for 801 is ridiculous ,I have submitted all documents required ,it's been 4 months and still waiting ,why is there such a delay in processing...


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately is due to alot of applications and they now are more thorough with them due to fraud.

Hopefully not too much longer for you.


----------



## ravimal3

VCB4vcb said:


> Good day ,I applied for my spouse pr on the 19 th of march 2013 .820 was granted with nil issues.The wait for 801 is ridiculous ,I have submitted all documents required ,it's been 4 months and still waiting ,why is there such a delay in processing...


I'm waiting on 5 months and a week. Still nothing...


----------



## laska

ravimal3 said:


> I'm waiting on 5 months and a week. Still nothing...


I am waiting for 5 months too and I think it will be at least another month of waiting..


----------



## nani53

I don't think they are busy with alot of applications. My husband was eligible on 2nd march and he got a email from immi on 16th July telling him that his documents has been received and requested him to get AFP certificate as it is expired on 14th July. Somehow he has applied AFP for his work purpose in march and he has submitted that next day. Since then nothing has happened, his status is still "assessment in progress" even today. Government of Australia just want money from people and they are trying to find all sources for that, immigration is one of its source to make money. From my husbands case, i could say they got plenty of time to go through all the cases and they are intentionally delaying the files so that they can ask the applicants to get more police checks etc..


----------



## 18302

nani53 said:


> they are intentionally delaying the files so that they can ask the applicants to get more police checks etc..


I'm not sure how this would benefit DIBP in any way if they are simply sitting around with plenty of time to assess applications like you suggest.

They don't make any money off asking you to go out and get a police clearance, it's just a document that is required for the application.

I think you'll find that they are swamped with applications and have a high load of work at the moment, it's very unlikely they are sitting around doing nothing. We're all in the same boat waiting here, there's nothing we can do but continue to wait.


----------



## Mish

BonezAU said:


> I'm not sure how this would benefit DIBP in any way if they are simply sitting around with plenty of time to assess applications like you suggest.
> 
> They don't make any money off asking you to go out and get a police clearance, it's just a document that is required for the application.
> 
> I think you'll find that they are swamped with applications and have a high load of work at the moment, it's very unlikely they are sitting around doing nothing. We're all in the same boat waiting here, there's nothing we can do but continue to wait.


Exactly! We have to remember that they had staff cuts and still have to do the same amount of work but with less people (and no pay rise either according to the papers).

We also have to remember that all the 820's granted become PR's in 2 years - that is alot of work!! Especially when they need to be thorough because of fraud.

As an Australian citizen I would prefer my husband's takes longer to process if it means letting one less fraudulent person into the country.


----------



## Inkhearted

Hey everyone, good news! My 801 was granted today! SO excited, I was really expecting another 4 month wait! Here's my timeline:

820 Application Submitted: March 25, 2013
820 Granted: January 6, 2014
801 Eligibility: March 25, 2015
801 Application Submitted (online): March 23, 2015
801 Granted: July 21, 2015

I had no contact with immigration after submitting the application -- no request for additional documents or anything. No agent used. Very straightforward application. Sorry to hear so many others are still waiting. Fingers crossed for quick grants for all of you!


----------



## Melb

Inkhearted said:


> Hey everyone, good news! My 801 was granted today! SO excited, I was really expecting another 4 month wait! Here's my timeline:
> 
> 820 Application Submitted: March 25, 2013
> 820 Granted: January 6, 2014
> 801 Eligibility: March 25, 2015
> 801 Application Submitted (online): March 23, 2015
> 801 Granted: July 21, 2015
> 
> I had no contact with immigration after submitting the application -- no request for additional documents or anything. No agent used. Very straightforward application. Sorry to hear so many others are still waiting. Fingers crossed for quick grants for all of you!


voooo congratulations

less than 4 months....great news...


----------



## Mish

Congrats Inkhearted . 4 months is great considering what some are waiting for their PR.

Can you please list the documents provided to help out those that are waiting excessive times?


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you both Inkhearted. We are lodging our 801 on Thursday. Fingers crossed. . Best wishes for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.


----------



## Inkhearted

Mish said:


> Congrats Inkhearted . 4 months is great considering what some are waiting for their PR.
> 
> Can you please list the documents provided to help out those that are waiting excessive times?


No problem! This is all the evidence we included. Also included the police check and two Form 888s of course. Hope this helps! And thank you for the congrats everyone, we are both so excited!

Financial


A variety of credit card and debit card statements from joint accounts showing major expenses (joint travel, vet bills), as well as regular household expenses (rent, food, utilities). -- I believe I did about six months' worth of statements but I ended up running short on uploads so I think I might have cut a few.
Copy of both our credit cards showing they are the same account (I am a secondary cardholder and my name does not show up on the credit card statement)

Social


Copy of Europe Trip itinerary + plane tickets
All Europe train tickets (7)
All Europe accommodation reservations (10)
Tour reservations in Europe (5)
Ticket stubs from castles, museums, and zoos in Europe.
Ticket stubs from plays seen at QPAC in Brisbane (3)
Ticket stubs from movies seen over the last few years.
Ticket stubs from a museum event we attended together.
A selection of photos of us together in Europe.
Our Facebook Friendship page.

Nature of Our Commitment to Each Other

Facebook communication during time apart (3 weeks).
Skype communication during time apart.
Our Super Fund Beneficiary information, showing each other as sole beneficiaries.

Nature of Household


A copy of our most current lease.
An envelope showing both our names and address.
A statement about the division of household chores.
Vet Vaccination Certificates for both cats showing both our names as "owners"
Vet bill showing both our names as "owners"
Bank statements from joint accounts showing major household purchases such as a couch, fridge, and mattress.


----------



## Mish

Thanks for that  - hopefully it helps someone that is still waiting


----------



## daveenajohns

Congrats Inkhearted!!! This is very good news.


----------



## panda

Inkhearted said:


> Hey everyone, good news! My 801 was granted today! SO excited, I was really expecting another 4 month wait! Here's my timeline:
> 
> 820 Application Submitted: March 25, 2013
> 820 Granted: January 6, 2014
> 801 Eligibility: March 25, 2015
> 801 Application Submitted (online): March 23, 2015
> 801 Granted: July 21, 2015
> 
> I had no contact with immigration after submitting the application -- no request for additional documents or anything. No agent used. Very straightforward application. Sorry to hear so many others are still waiting. Fingers crossed for quick grants for all of you!


Congratulations. My timeline looks more or less like yours. I first applied on 11/March 2013. However I applied by post for 2nd stage on 28/March 2015. Really hope I have a good news soon


----------



## DragonGirl

Inkhearted said:


> Hey everyone, good news! My 801 was granted today! SO excited, I was really expecting another 4 month wait! Here's my timeline:
> 
> 820 Application Submitted: March 25, 2013
> 820 Granted: January 6, 2014
> 801 Eligibility: March 25, 2015
> 801 Application Submitted (online): March 23, 2015
> 801 Granted: July 21, 2015
> 
> I had no contact with immigration after submitting the application -- no request for additional documents or anything. No agent used. Very straightforward application. Sorry to hear so many others are still waiting. Fingers crossed for quick grants for all of you!


Wow... Congrats! !!!!! on your great news.

What's going on here? My eligible date was 1st March 2015, why am I still waiting? Where is my 801 visa???????


----------



## panda

DragonGirl said:


> Wow... Congrats! !!!!! on your great news.
> 
> What's going on here? My eligible date was 1st March 2015, why am I still waiting? Where is my 801 visa???????


My eligible date was 11/ March 2015. Did you apply online or paper DragonGirl


----------



## DragonGirl

panda said:


> My eligible date was 11/ March 2015. Did you apply online or paper DragonGirl


I applied online. Three months after my eligible date I emailed them to ask if they had received my application and if any further documents were needed. They replied saying application was received and no further docs were required. Haven't heard anything since then. 
Did you apply before your eligible date? I lodged mine 1 week after my eligible date.


----------



## panda

I lodged 2+ weeks after my eligible date. Paper application


----------



## Anya

Have been reading this thread for a while now, thought I'd leave a message too...
Applied for 801 on February 28 (the day of my eligibility) online via agent, haven't heard anything either, will be on 5 months next week...


----------



## kmsx

Just cross posting here as this is one of the threads I was always checking....

We just had our PR/801 approved in a shocking amount of time, see below:

*820 applied onshore (by paper):* 10-Jul-2013
*820 granted:* 11-Jan-2014 _(six months exactly, on a Saturday morning!)
_
*801 applied (online):* 30-May-2015 _(2 year eligibility date 10-Jul 2015)_
*801 granted:* 22-Jul-2015 _[12 days after eligibility date!?!]_

I hope everyone else gets some of this new found department speed too! ;-)


----------



## DragonGirl

kmsx said:


> Just cross posting here as this is one of the threads I was always checking....
> 
> We just had our PR/801 approved in a shocking amount of time, see below:
> 
> *820 applied onshore (by paper):* 10-Jul-2013
> *820 granted:* 11-Jan-2014 _(six months exactly, on a Saturday morning!)
> _
> *801 applied (online):* 30-May-2015 _(2 year eligibility date 10-Jul 2015)_
> *801 granted:* 22-Jul-2015 _[12 days after eligibility date!?!]_
> 
> I hope everyone else gets some of this new found department speed too! ;-)


Congrats!!!! 
May I ask where the applicant is from? Look like applicants from low risk countries get their PR earlier than ones from high risk.


----------



## daveenajohns

Congrats kmsx


----------



## daveenajohns

DragonGirl said:


> Congrats!!!!
> May I ask where the applicant is from? Look like applicants from low risk countries get their PR earlier than ones from high risk.


Hi Dragongirl,
You are right, applicant is from Germany.


----------



## Mish

DragonGirl said:


> Congrats!!!!
> May I ask where the applicant is from? Look like applicants from low risk countries get their PR earlier than ones from high risk.


Not always. I know of someone from a HR country and got PR in 2 months.

It is just luck of the draw.

We had someone from USA the other day take 4 months. It is all over the place.


----------



## har3478

Not really... I am from HR country... And i got mine in 17 days after eligibility date....


----------



## panda

Frustrating... When is my turn ?  no one knows, oh la la


----------



## Mish

har3478 said:


> Not really... I am from HR country... And i got mine in 17 days after eligibility date....


Har3478 - I have started asking those that get approved in a short amount of time to list their evidence they provided in hope that it may help someone that is waiting a long time.

Can you please provide us with a list of the evidence that you provided? Also online or paper?


----------



## har3478

Mish said:


> Har3478 - I have started asking those that get approved in a short amount of time to list their evidence they provided in hope that it may help someone that is waiting a long time.
> 
> Can you please provide us with a list of the evidence that you provided? Also online or paper?


Here is a list of my evidence mish....although i provided all this for the first stage.....

Statuary declaration from me and my partner.. 
Five 888 from family and friends....

Travel tickets for our honeymoon...

10 photos of us together with family and friends....

Utility bills on both of our names....

Bank statements from joint accounts...

Correspondence mail on both of our names...and few marriage invitations for both of us from abroad..

My job related docs showing my partner as emergency contact...

Centerlink docs showing us as married
and her being my super beneficiary...

Statrments from both of explaining future plans and distribution of housework...

Tax returns from both us us.....

Thats all i sent for the first stage.....

For second stage i was preparing the docs but never sent anything... I got approved before i actually received the kit for 801....


----------



## har3478

Sorry i forgot to mention it was a paper application....


----------



## Mish

Thanks har3478. It is strange that they approve the visa without the docs. Good news for you though


----------



## drmkhan

Congrats!!!! Today I finally got my case officer and for some reason my VEVO goes in error stating that my grant number doesn't exist anymore:-; :-( I've checked it everyday n it showed 820 status!! No more anymore !!! Unsure if they're updating their web page?? Any clue friends??


----------



## Mish

Maybe it has been granted ... people usually get this error when their visa has been granted.


----------



## Dinkum

As Mish said, it's usually a positive sign DrMKhan. I have my fingers crossed that you get your good news at last.


----------



## bumbumn

drmkhan said:


> Congrats!!!! Today I finally got my case officer and for some reason my VEVO goes in error stating that my grant number doesn't exist anymore:-; :-( I've checked it everyday n it showed 820 status!! No more anymore !!! Unsure if they're updating their web page?? Any clue friends??


Hi dr

Can I ask how you know that you got case officer? Did they contact you or it show on VEVO. Thanks, best wish for you mate.


----------



## drmkhan

CO called me , cross questioned about relationship, reassured I don't need any more documents, I've asked about checks n AFP n health n she told me no need as all cleared n says she plans to decide soon but didn't clearly indicate much n the moment I was off phone n checked vevo , it showed error!


----------



## bumbumn

drmkhan said:


> CO called me , cross questioned about relationship, reassured I don't need any more documents, I've asked about checks n AFP n health n she told me no need as all cleared n says she plans to decide soon but didn't clearly indicate much n the moment I was off phone n checked vevo , it showed error!


Well, as least we know that you will get result soon after 9 months waiting. 
From what I know you are one of the first applicants eligible at October, and it's seem everyone applied at October and December have to wait for 9 months, excluding visa 100,300 and LR countries.


----------



## jay.letts

my 801 has been waiting for 2months yesterday i know very early days but after seeing people get theirs 12 and 17 days after there's just no logic like do they go in everyday and pull names from hats? what has got me annoyed is that i got an email with an unclassified letter from them saying it was still to be decided that was last week ( 7 weeks after my eligibility date) i also submitted my actual application at the end of march, which may seem early but after receiving the generated email saying start getting things ready i did. I understand that there are thousands of people apply and only a certain amount of number of employees i get that but if its so back logged stop sending those emails 2 months before maybe send it a week before or on the actual date. Rant over lol good luck everyone


----------



## daveenajohns

jay.letts said:


> my 801 has been waiting for 2months yesterday i know very early days but after seeing people get theirs 12 and 17 days after there's just no logic like do they go in everyday and pull names from hats? what has got me annoyed is that i got an email with an unclassified letter from them saying it was still to be decided that was last week ( 7 weeks after my eligibility date) i also submitted my actual application at the end of march, which may seem early but after receiving the generated email saying start getting things ready i did. I understand that there are thousands of people apply and only a certain amount of number of employees i get that but if its so back logged stop sending those emails 2 months before maybe send it a week before or on the actual date. Rant over lol good luck everyone


Hi Jayletts, 
It is frustrating. I think processing times are more like
LR 2-4 months
HR 9-12 months except few lucky ones may have connection in Canberra. Joke


----------



## Mish

Hi Jay

They send the emails 2 months before to allow people time to gather information to lodge by their eligibility date. If they didn't some people may not be able to apply for a couple of months.

I would imagine that would be processing around 50,000 PR's each year. That is alot of work. This is based on their quota of 60,000ish and the some either get PR first go and some have ended their relationship.


----------



## VCB4vcb

It says 6 to 8 months is t waiting period ,Anybody who recieved 801 around 6 months time (applied 801 online February march time ) or is it getting longer than 8 months


----------



## Melb

for 801

is form 80 important to send even though not mentioned on doc. checklist.


----------



## AngelaMay

VCB4vcb said:


> It says 6 to 8 months is t waiting period ,Anybody who recieved 801 around 6 months time (applied 801 online February march time ) or is it getting longer than 8 months


7 months +++ here.. I am now very worried that I'd get rejected..huhuh

I asked a friend of mine to write me a declaration and just realised she's divorced twice...

I just have to be strong whatever the outcome of my application.. I am not feeling good about it since its taking too long.. My husband and I had planned to go to the immigration when the 8th month comes..


----------



## AusIndo

Melb said:


> for 801 is form 80 important to send even though not mentioned on doc. checklist.


Hi Melb

To my knowledge form 80 is not required for 801. 
Don't think I know of a case where it's been requested either.


----------



## Melb

AusIndo said:


> Hi Melb
> 
> To my knowledge form 80 is not required for 801.
> Don't think I know of a case where it's been requested either.


thanks dear


----------



## drmkhan

Hi every one.
By the grace of Allah I got my 801 this morning

So my waiting been never ending.

Applied oct 2012
820 granted July 2014
801 submitted sept 2014
Eligibility 11th oct 2014

801 been granted approx 9 months 18 days post eligibility .

As I mentioned last week case officer called and cross questioned.

No repeat bloods or AFP requested.

They returned me the evidence with PR!

Alhamdulilah!!


----------



## Melb

congratulations bro.


9 months..omg...its a long time.

I am now worried how much time it will take me. my eligibility date was 20 June. my application was 801 online and I have not submitted 80 form.

dear do I need to submit form 80.

ur reply will.help me.


----------



## Deep90

drmkhan said:


> Hi every one.
> By the grace of Allah I got my 801 this morning
> 
> So my waiting been never ending.
> 
> Applied oct 2012
> 820 granted July 2014
> 801 submitted sept 2014
> Eligibility 11th oct 2014
> 
> 801 been granted approx 9 months 18 days post eligibility .
> 
> As I mentioned last week case officer called and cross questioned.
> 
> No repeat bloods or AFP requested.
> 
> They returned me the evidence with PR!
> 
> Alhamdulilah!!


Hey drmkhan.

Congratulations on finally getting your 801. 9 months is indeed a long time. I don't want to wait that long. 4 months wait is killing me...

I guess the long wait was worth it.


----------



## drmkhan

Ty,

No form 80 unless asked when 820 was given but I had given 80 when I applied initially


----------



## daveenajohns

drmkhan said:


> Hi every one.
> By the grace of Allah I got my 801 this morning
> 
> So my waiting been never ending.
> 
> Applied oct 2012
> 820 granted July 2014
> 801 submitted sept 2014
> Eligibility 11th oct 2014
> 
> 801 been granted approx 9 months 18 days post eligibility .
> 
> As I mentioned last week case officer called and cross questioned.
> 
> No repeat bloods or AFP requested.
> 
> They returned me the evidence with PR!
> 
> Alhamdulilah!!


Congratulations Drmkhan!!! Glad to see this visa journey came to a happy end for you.


----------



## Melb

I am really surprised....some applications taking 9 months and some getting in 2/3 months...

even I have read one post...one application took 12 days for 801.

I am really super surprised with the processing time. 

I belive some standard time need to be issued for every applicant.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

It's great to hear such wonderful news from you at last. Thanks for sharing your tortuous timeline and journey with us all. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy, successful and fulfilling life together in Oz. 
,


drmkhan said:


> Hi every one.
> By the grace of Allah I got my 801 this morning
> 
> So my waiting been never ending.
> 
> Applied oct 2012
> 820 granted July 2014
> 801 submitted sept 2014
> Eligibility 11th oct 2014
> 
> 801 been granted approx 9 months 18 days post eligibility .
> 
> As I mentioned last week case officer called and cross questioned.
> 
> No repeat bloods or AFP requested.
> 
> They returned me the evidence with PR!
> 
> Alhamdulilah!!


----------



## Mish

Mabrook drmkhan!!

Did you apply via post?

If you don't mind can you please list what docs you supplied to help those who are waiting or applying soon.

Enjoy not having to collect evidence. Next stop citizenship (if you are going down that path).


----------



## drmkhan

Ty mish, I shall post the 801 document requirement soon once done with my pts today


----------



## Little

Hi . I applied 801/820 on 27 oct 2012. I got 820 on 30 oct 2013. Still waiting for 801.i belong from high risk country too. I call immi two days ago they said its been looked after. I just hate the waiting game. Any experience member advice me what need to do gonna be much appreciated.


----------



## 18302

Little said:


> Hi . I applied 801/820 on 27 oct 2012. I got 820 on 30 oct 2013. Still waiting for 801.i belong from high risk country too. I call immi two days ago they said its been looked after. I just hate the waiting game. Any experience member advice me what need to do gonna be much appreciated.


When did you apply for 2nd stage (801)?


----------



## Little

20 sep 2014. They requested some more forms and documents.


----------



## AusIndo

Little said:


> Hi . I applied 801/820 on 27 oct 2012. I got 820 on 30 oct 2013. Still waiting for 801.i belong from high risk country too. I call immi two days ago they said its been looked after. I just hate the waiting game. Any experience member advice me what need to do gonna be much appreciated.


Hi Little

Learning from drmkhan's case, you just need to wait it out. Nothing really will make them process your case faster. I know it's annoying to wait without some sort of communication but I'm sure they will finalise your case soon.

Cheers


----------



## Mish

Little said:


> Hi . I applied 801/820 on 27 oct 2012. I got 820 on 30 oct 2013. Still waiting for 801.i belong from high risk country too. I call immi two days ago they said its been looked after. I just hate the waiting game. Any experience member advice me what need to do gonna be much appreciated.


What high risk country are you from?

Also what docs did you supply? We have had a couple of people recently that got quick grants and they have listed all the docs that they supplied, so that might help you.

Apart from that all you can do is wait and keep uploading more documents if you feel that is necessary.


----------



## AusIndo

drmkhan said:


> Hi every one. By the grace of Allah I got my 801 this morning So my waiting been never ending. Applied oct 2012 820 granted July 2014 801 submitted sept 2014 Eligibility 11th oct 2014 801 been granted approx 9 months 18 days post eligibility . As I mentioned last week case officer called and cross questioned. No repeat bloods or AFP requested. They returned me the evidence with PR! Alhamdulilah!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Little

I m from india. 
Documents which i submit . Water gas electricity internet flybuys east link toll. Had both names on it. Lease and bond papers both names on it. 40 photographs. Some with proper couple sitting plan. Superannuation beneficery paper from her side and from my side.


----------



## Little

Common bank account. Cards, gifts. Emails during apart( bussiness tour).


----------



## Little

Car insurance with both names on it from both side.


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately I think it is because you are Indian. We are seeing an increase on the waiting time for Indians where the applicant is male. 

I think this is due to the recent court cause with male Indians paying female Australian citizens to marry them for a visa.


----------



## Mish

Evidence looks good with joint items.

Are there any social things? Ie. Movies, theatre, concerts? Any joint travel?

If either of you have been in hospital you can use that.

Wills? Life insurance?

Tax returns listing each other as partner on tax return.

Mail at the same address?

How many statements did you submit?


----------



## VCB4vcb

Drm khan congrats appreciate ur patience mate cheers


----------



## Melb

VCB4vcb said:


> Drm khan congrats appreciate ur patience mate cheers


our case is also from india
we hav clean n cut simple case.
20 June 2015 was our eligibility date
applied 801 in may 2015.

all documents complete n submitted.

God know when we will get reply.
I am expecting in sept or Oct this year.

our every thing got jammed just bec 801 PR...job home, furthe studies...

hope our case will not take long...even we called immigration they said u will hear something before Sept..God know what he was saying ...will we get CO or visa will be granted...

God need ur blessing..


----------



## eiggy

*Need some Advice/Help*

Hi guys,

I feel this is the right place to get some advice regarding my problem. I am on waiting list for 801 visa and my eligibility was on 9th march. Last week there was an incident of physical violence by my partner on me. After approaching police regarding the violence, my partner was given intervention order by them after interviewing her. The next day we were sent to court, after 5mins hearing, they gave 1 month intervention order and asked us to come back on the day when it finishes. My concerns are do i have to inform immigration about this family violence? as it says we need to notify if there are any changes in the relationship. Moreover, my wife is a bit agitated now as she didnt expect that i will approach police after the violence. What are the options that i got incase if she dumps me ? Could someone please get me out of this trouble. Thanks in advance.


----------



## neshel

drmkhan said:


> Hi every one.
> By the grace of Allah I got my 801 this morning
> 
> So my waiting been never ending.
> 
> Applied oct 2012
> 820 granted July 2014
> 801 submitted sept 2014
> Eligibility 11th oct 2014
> 
> 801 been granted approx 9 months 18 days post eligibility .
> 
> As I mentioned last week case officer called and cross questioned.
> 
> No repeat bloods or AFP requested.
> 
> They returned me the evidence with PR!
> 
> Alhamdulilah!!


congratulations! Finally it arrived.


----------



## neshel

I am still waiting for my visa...8 months 15 days post eligibility date.


----------



## Melb

neshel said:


> I am still waiting for my visa...8 months 15 days post eligibility date.


omg 8 months..?

why u don't call immigration.


----------



## drmkhan

alright yes I'm probably from a high risk country>> Pakistan but I can confidently state that majority Pakistanis in Australia are either highly skilled professionals, students or into business and above average law abiding citizens BUT considering current world situation I don't blame Diac to have detailed checks! 

Bypassed my skilled migration n sponsor nominated options due to horror stories I've heard although could have gone ahead considering I had cleared my medical board unconditional Rego requirement. 

my frustration started realistically 2 months post eligibility as I was in the waiting game already expecting it as it is but knowing my genuine relationship - massive wedding in Australia with Melbourne wedding original dvd sitting with diac , full time job as a medical professional and having a child together , having a house under both our names multiple overseas travel together , sounds ideal buttttt still had to wait 9 months plus !!! hence those who are genuine, will get it sooner or laters so Chillax. 

If they haven't asked anything for stage 2 when 820 was granted . Chances are 9/10 that they won't ask anything extra unless anything was missed for 801 as asked. 

Documents:
The main application form 
Evidence: 
- electricity n gas bills in our names. 
-20 pics , with family here n overseas, we've travelled to Malaysia, UK, Kuwait for honey moon , Thailand, UK again with daughter , interstate, Saudia for Hajj pilgrimage, so had ample pics, extensive local pics with family and friends travel intineraries. 
- ?cinema tickets, or any other tickets, didn't submit but if I would have gone through my pay pal, could have filled a box n to be honest I didn't even know ppl submit those until I read these posts otherwise I would have done that so do so if u have saved, 
- home mortgage papers in both our names, - cars I bought that I had put under my wife's name. 
- taxation history by accountant, 
-stat decs 
- age news paper eid festival pictures attendance. 
- our phone bills highlighting the numbers of calls made 6 months prior to 820 grant! 

Very politely spoken CO called last week with utmost congenial attitude as I mentioned in earlier post and today received the letters! 

And yes the reason of my vevo going into error mode is self explanatory 

If one thing I could have done different? >>>> nothing to be honest, cos I've provided all evidence in my capacity! 

Best of luck every one! Please don't hesitate to ask anything .


----------



## Dinkum

Thanks very much for your post Dr Khan. It gives many of us waiting here encouragement and hope. Very best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Melb

eiggy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I feel this is the right place to get some advice regarding my problem. I am on waiting list for 801 visa and my eligibility was on 9th march. Last week there was an incident of physical violence by my partner on me. After approaching police regarding the violence, my partner was given intervention order by them after interviewing her. The next day we were sent to court, after 5mins hearing, they gave 1 month intervention order and asked us to come back on the day when it finishes. My concerns are do i have to inform immigration about this family violence? as it says we need to notify if there are any changes in the relationship. Moreover, my wife is a bit agitated now as she didnt expect that i will approach police after the violence. What are the options that i got incase if she dumps me ? Could someone please get me out of this trouble. Thanks in advance.


Dear

Don't take ur matter to immigration or any court. fights are temporary but once u go to immigration or any other official it will be taken seriously. ur fights might be temporary but once u guys step in into official ...then it will be different ball game.

move with time n paitence. u guys are husband wife forever but fights happens in every couples n it get resolved.

rest u know what I m saying.

tc n have lovely life together.


----------



## drmkhan

eiggy said:


> Hi guys, I feel this is the right place to get some advice regarding my problem. I am on waiting list for 801 visa and my eligibility was on 9th march. Last week there was an incident of physical violence by my partner on me. After approaching police regarding the violence, my partner was given intervention order by them after interviewing her. The next day we were sent to court, after 5mins hearing, they gave 1 month intervention order and asked us to come back on the day when it finishes. My concerns are do i have to inform immigration about this family violence? as it says we need to notify if there are any changes in the relationship. Moreover, my wife is a bit agitated now as she didnt expect that i will approach police after the violence. What are the options that i got incase if she dumps me ? Could someone please get me out of this trouble. Thanks in advance.


Hi there,

I think it's worth sitting together, seeking couples counseling or whatever you may do together to resolve the issue. It's ez for myself to give lectures n advise but I'm not in ur shoe and wouldn't know how sentimental and emotional your situation would be. It's only both of you who would know the depth of situation. Better discuss this with an immigration lawyers as they are the right ones to guide you ! But remember Honey gahers more bees than vinegar!!!!


----------



## eiggy

Thanks for the advice guys. Matter has already went to court and got intervention order for 28days. If it's once or twice, it's common in relationship and it's understandable. If it happens every week and calling me with names and being a bit racist, couldn't take this and approached police. It's pretty unfortunate no one believes when a man is abused by women and with the scratchings and bruises I got, police gave intervention order straight away after interviewing her. We got next hearing after 28 days and I am worried about the chances I got in case if she dumps me or report to immigration that we are living together. Please help me guys if anyone got any suggestions. Thanks a lot.


----------



## eiggy

There was a small error in the previous post by me. we are not living together because of the intervention order. She is staying at her moms house


----------



## pkbeanie

Hi Eiggy,
Are you saying this has happened on other occasions, and this was the tipping point.
No doubt if you told the police this, then it is now documented.
You are very close to PR, however, if this has been an issue prior to March, when you lodged your 801, then you need to get on the front foot.
She will no doubt contact DIBP if she is done with the relationship, so best you get Legal help with how to approach DIBP going forward.
Hiding and hoping is not an option.
Cheers pk

ps, yes, men getting VRO's is near on impossible, so well done on that !!!


----------



## daveenajohns

eiggy said:


> There was a small error in the previous post by me. we are not living together because of the intervention order. She is staying at her moms house


Hi ,
I highly recommend you to contact registered migration agent asap for further advice.

In my opinion, If you believe the relationship has came to an end, you should notify immigration. I am not sure where you are in your visa process. But, if Immi came to know about your relationship before you or your wife notify them could raise some serious issues.
All the agents on this forum are highly skilled in their field. When it comes to domestic violence and visas there are many if and buts which could be bit over whelming for an ordinary person especially when you are going through emotinal times. So, contact migration agent and then go ahead with the next step.
Best wishes


----------



## Mish

You should contact a migration agent to help with this. Family violence cases are time consuming, drawn out and DIBP usually require alot of evidence.

You should be notifying DIBP due to changes in the relationship. It is better to be upfront about it than have DIBP find out on their own or from someone else.

Also make sure you keep evidence as a DVO on its own is probably not enough.


----------



## daveenajohns

neshel said:


> I am still waiting for my visa...8 months 15 days post eligibility date.


Hi neshel,
Shoot them a polite email buddy. You never know your luck.


----------



## neshel

daveenajohns said:


> Hi neshel,
> Shoot them a polite email buddy. You never know your luck.


I did twice. But the reply was this...

UNCLASSIFIED

Thank you for your email query regarding the progress of your visa application.

Please note that the processing times for partner visa applications can vary , however, you will be contacted by your case officer, once allocated, if any further information is required.

Yours sincerely

Permanent Partner Section Melbourne


----------



## Mish

neshel said:


> I did twice. But the reply was this...
> 
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> Thank you for your email query regarding the progress of your visa application.
> 
> Please note that the processing times for partner visa applications can vary , however, you will be contacted by your case officer, once allocated, if any further information is required.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> Permanent Partner Section Melbourne


Looks like they don't even give a timeframe anymore.....


----------



## daveenajohns

I may mentioned this before that I got selected for sponsorship for further studies through my work but then our HR realized as per company 's policy study sponsorship only limited to Aus Pr/Citizen. My company have to finalised sponsorship by 30 June.
HR contacted Immi and explained them whole scenario and ask them if they can provide the timeframe . This was their reply in May:

The service standard for finalising permanent Partner visa applications is between 6-8 months after eligibility date although some applications can take longer if there are outstanding concerns about the relationship, character etc. Currently, the processing area is dealing with a high volume of applications and applications will not be allocated to a case-officer for at least five months after the eligibility date. It is unlikely therefore that application will be finalised before July.


----------



## daveenajohns

Diff reply every month


----------



## eiggy

Thanks for the help guys,
I am looking for a good migration agent who dealt with family violence cases. Our next hearing is on August ending and depending on the outcome of the final hearing, I should be thinking about next. This month will be 5 months after eligibility. Not sure whether to leave the process as continuing relationship or go on the basis of physical violence incident. Any helps/suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## daveenajohns

eiggy said:


> Thanks for the help guys,
> I am looking for a good migration agent who dealt with family violence cases. Our next hearing is on August ending and depending on the outcome of the final hearing, I should be thinking about next. This month will be 5 months after eligibility. Not sure whether to leave the process as continuing relationship or go on the basis of physical violence incident. Any helps/suggestions will be appreciated.


Hi
Do u have any chances to get back together with your partner and try to work things out. R u both willing to give an another go to ur relationship. If no, then I think you better off by notify immi about ur current relationship status. I do not think you can keep secret from immi especially when they ring 99% applicants from HR countries or their sponsors for stage 2 .


----------



## daveenajohns

And it is your visa obligation to notify any changes in circumstances including changes in relationship.


----------



## eiggy

daveenajohns said:


> Hi
> Do u have any chances to get back together with your partner and try to work things out. R u both willing to give an another go to ur relationship. If no, then I think you better off by notify immi about ur current relationship status. I do not think you can keep secret from immi especially when they ring 99% applicants from HR countries or their sponsors for stage 2 .


We might be going for counselling probably this week or next week. If things are okay, I might give her a chance. If not, il get full intervention order and notify immigration. I met one agent today for advice and he asked me to wait until final intervention order before notifying immigration if things don't go well. I am gonna get som legal advice tomorrow how this intervention order works as I have no idea about the legal system here. Please let me know if I am doing anything that will affect my visa.


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

daveenajohns said:


> ...they ring 99% applicants from HR countries or their sponsors for stage 2 .


Any proof for the above statement mate?


----------



## Mish

waiting_is_happiness said:


> Any proof for the above statement mate?


I have only seen it for specific HR countries so not all. There are 2 countries that I have seen it happen to alot.


----------



## daveenajohns

waiting_is_happiness said:


> Any proof for the above statement mate?


Hi,
99% may not be technically correct but i think it is close enough especially for indian applicants waiting for 801.
If you look at the past posts, immi rang applicants from HR countries recently drmkhan before granting his visa.

I m from India as well.


----------



## AusIndo

daveenajohns said:


> Hi, 99% may not be technically correct but i think it is close enough especially for indian applicants waiting for 801. If you look at the past posts, immi rang applicants from HR countries recently drmkhan before granting his visa. I m from India as well.


99% Indian I think???


----------



## Mish

AusIndo said:


> 99% Indian I think???


I think majority of Indians are interviewed. Alot of HR countries are not interviewed it is only the ones where there are alot of fraud happening so they are extra cautious.


----------



## drmkhan

I am From Pakistan n yes they called me and that very day they have decided and few days laters i
801 came through. Another friend of mine had his given next day of mine without any interview from Pakistan as well.

I don't think it's a thing about Indians who unfortunately get stereotyped and I find this sad.

I think it's safe to say that all high risk country applicants have a fair chance to be interviewed!


----------



## Elobo

Hi All,

Very happy to say that I have got my 801 granted today  No call or contact from Immigration. Applied online and didnt even know when CO was allocated

Thanks to everyone on this forum

Elvira


----------



## DragonGirl

Elobo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very happy to say that I have got my 801 granted today  No call or contact from Immigration. Applied online and didnt even know when CO was allocated
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum
> 
> Elvira


Congrats! !!!!!!!!! On your great news. 
May I ask when your eligible date was?


----------



## Elobo

Eligible date Dec 2nd 2014. Applied on 13th Jan 2015 online


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi everyone 
If u look at my whole post rather than concentrating on the name of the country or number of people being called, you can see my intentions was only to give appropriate advice to an individual who seems uncertain about the next step. I was not trying to target anyone particularly. I believe immi doing thorough checks for some HR countries because of fraud or security concerns. There is nothing wrong with it. I definitely do not think immi got a thing about Indians. If that would be a case, there is no way we would in this list:
Top 10 countries of birth, selected characteristics - Australia - 30 June 2014(a)
India

397,200


----------



## daveenajohns

Elobo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very happy to say that I have got my 801 granted today  No call or contact from Immigration. Applied online and didnt even know when CO was allocated
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum
> 
> Elvira


Congratulations great news.


----------



## drmkhan

Congrats Elobo!! 

Since my grant on 27th, till now I've seen atleast 6 grants already in the spousal category!! I wish that everyone who's in the eligible/ post eligible group get it soon and the reality is if your beyond the eligibility period, it means ur being processed towards good news otherwise they would have by now given u the negative verdict! One has to be fraudulent or way to unlucky to have it rejected being that far in que! From the calculated risks, I firmly believe that all of you shall get it soon!!!!


----------



## bumbumn

drmkhan said:


> Congrats Elobo!!
> 
> Since my grant on 27th, till now I've seen atleast 6 grants already in the spousal category!! I wish that everyone who's in the eligible/ post eligible group get it soon and the reality is if your beyond the eligibility period, it means ur being processed towards good news otherwise they would have by now given u the negative verdict! One has to be fraudulent or way to unlucky to have it rejected being that far in que! From the calculated risks, I firmly believe that all of you shall get it soon!!!!


Hi Dr

I see some December applicants granted here and there, hopefully they are processing them.

May I ask that how you know Immi phone number? Cause I have got many call from marketing company so I tend to ignore most of random number since they re annoying, how about if I can't pick up the phone? will they leave message or call back? Thank in advance


----------



## Jayson

bumbumn said:


> Hi Dr
> May I ask that how you know Immi phone number? Cause I have got many call from marketing company so I tend to ignore most of random number since they re annoying, how about if I can't pick up the phone? will they leave message or call back? Thank in advance


Hi bum

Here is the gov website (www.donotcall.gov.au) where u can register your number to not get them marketing calls. You can register upto 18 no. and remove it any time. These calls are so annoying, even they are calling on weekends now. So I have done mine and my partner no. and it will take a month to stop receiving unwanted marketing calls.

Hope it helps.


----------



## drmkhan

Immi officer called, I missed a call then she called my wife who missed a call as well n then she left s voice mail with her direct desk number


----------



## wishful

Hi everyone,

Just wondering, for those who applied online, how long does it usually takes for the status to change from _"Application Received"_ to _"Assessment in Progress"_? Does the status only changes to _"Assessment in Progress"_ if the application is about to be approved (let's say a month before approval) and most of the time it will just be _"Application Received"_ status? I've submitted my application for almost 2 months now and still the status is _"Application Received"_. It would just be more comforting seeing it in _"Assessment in Progress"_ status even if it stayed there the longest.


----------



## indoaus

9 months 3days still waiting. Dont know what to make of it. paper application


----------



## Mish

indoaus said:


> 9 months 3days still waiting. Dont know what to make of it. paper application


Hopefully not too much longer for you.

Have you sent an email to DIBP since they are outside their service standard?


----------



## AusIndo

indoaus said:


> 9 months 3days still waiting. Dont know what to make of it. paper application


Wow that's no good indoaus. Hope you get it any day now!


----------



## neshel

8 months 21 days for me... sent 3 emails but one reply from them (said: time is vary for everyone). Still waiting.


----------



## indoaus

Mish said:


> Hopefully not too much longer for you.
> 
> Have you sent an email to DIBP since they are outside their service standard?


Hi Mish,

I sent them emails 2-3 time.

Ive had the usual response 6-8 months however,

The latest response was:

Your application is being processed,

Your patience is appreciated

Case officer (no name)
DIBP


----------



## Helene

wishful said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering, for those who applied online, how long does it usually takes for the status to change from "Application Received" to "Assessment in Progress"? Does the status only changes to "Assessment in Progress" if the application is about to be approved (let's say a month before approval) and most of the time it will just be "Application Received" status? I've submitted my application for almost 2 months now and still the status is "Application Received". It would just be more comforting seeing it in "Assessment in Progress" status even if it stayed there the longest.


My 820 says assessment in progress since they put up the new system in April... So I wouldn't have my hopes high about this


----------



## drmkhan

indoaus said:


> 9 months 3days still waiting. Dont know what to make of it. paper application


Mine was granted post 9 months 18days so u still have two weeks my friend


----------



## neshel

got reply from immigration this morning at 9.30 am.

Backlog.

Your application is being processed,Your patience in this matter is appreciated.


----------



## neshel

drmkhan said:


> Mine was granted post 9 months 18days so u still have two weeks my friend


What did they ask you on phone call? How long was the conversation with case officer? Could you please tell me about that?


----------



## drmkhan

5 minutes conversation confirming dob, resident address and postal address mainly


----------



## AusIndo

neshel said:


> got reply from immigration this morning at 9.30 am. Backlog. Your application is being processed,Your patience in this matter is appreciated.


I wish they provide more info such...we're working on eligibility month of Dec - or something that is less robotic.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

wishful said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering, for those who applied online, how long does it usually takes for the status to change from _"Application Received"_ to _"Assessment in Progress"_? Does the status only changes to _"Assessment in Progress"_ if the application is about to be approved (let's say a month before approval) and most of the time it will just be _"Application Received"_ status? I've submitted my application for almost 2 months now and still the status is _"Application Received"_. It would just be more comforting seeing it in _"Assessment in Progress"_ status even if it stayed there the longest.


Hi,

Mine took about 4 months to change from app received to assessment in progress. My 801 was granted exactly 5 months and 3 weeks from eligibility date. Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## Anya

Hey guys, I gave a call to my agent yesterday and he told me how last week he called up the manager of the 2nd stage partner visa processing centre about one of his other clients who went over the standard processing time (after the call his application ended up getting approved this tuesday with* 8 months 12 days* total wait) and the manager said that now applications are not being approved sooner than 8 months UP TO 12 MONTHS. So there's nothing we can do, it is definitely just a backlog of work, and we are all in this together, i love how active this forum is! I personally am on 5 months 1 week now with status being "assessment in progress"


----------



## djdba188

kmsx said:


> Just cross posting here as this is one of the threads I was always checking....
> 
> We just had our PR/801 approved in a shocking amount of time, see below:
> 
> *820 applied onshore (by paper):* 10-Jul-2013
> *820 granted:* 11-Jan-2014 _(six months exactly, on a Saturday morning!)
> _
> *801 applied (online):* 30-May-2015 _(2 year eligibility date 10-Jul 2015)_
> *801 granted:* 22-Jul-2015 _[12 days after eligibility date!?!]_
> 
> I hope everyone else gets some of this new found department speed too! ;-)


Can I ask what country you migrated from please?


----------



## Mish

Anya said:


> Hey guys, I gave a call to my agent yesterday and he told me how last week he called up the manager of the 2nd stage partner visa processing centre about one of his other clients who went over the standard processing time (after the call his application ended up getting approved this tuesday with 8 months 12 days total wait) and the manager said that now applications are not being approved sooner than 8 months UP TO 12 MONTHS. So there's nothing we can do, it is definitely just a backlog of work, and we are all in this together, i love how active this forum is! I personally am on 5 months 1 week now with status being "assessment in progress"


I wonder how much truth there is to it, as it was it just said to get him off their back.

It just wonder because we have seen people getting approved in like 5 months.

Out of curiosity did he say what country his client is from? I am wondering if high risk, very high risk or low risk.


----------



## Anya

Hey Mish, no no idea about countries. But my agent definitely said that his cases used to take 2-3 months on average and then started taking longer and longer. And reading the forum it seems like 8 months wait is now pretty common so I would trust what they said...


----------



## panda

yes right, fee keep increasing and backlog. How wonderful


----------



## AusIndo

Mish said:


> I wonder how much truth there is to it, as it was it just said to get him off their back. It just wonder because we have seen people getting approved in like 5 months...


Mish, you've seen people getting approved in this forum...the same question goes: how much truth there's to it??? The fact that we all need to understand and remember is that forum like this only represents minuscule amount vs. actual partner visa applications out there.

Not all subscribe to this forum therefore we only need to use it as a guide not bible!


----------



## Mish

AusIndo said:


> Mish, you've seen people getting approved in this forum...the same question goes: how much truth there's to it??? The fact that we all need to understand and remember is that forum like this only represents minuscule amount vs. actual partner visa applications out there.
> 
> Not all subscribe to this forum therefore we only need to use it as a guide not bible!


What I mean is that ... if processing time was atleast 8 months why are we seeing people approved in less than 8 months. If what the agent was told we would be seeing everyone taking 8 months.

I would like people to try and remain hopeful that maybe their application will not take 8 to 12 months to approve.

As we know DIBP have never been one to tell us correct answers.

I know of people who are not on this forum who get their visa's approved in a few months so I go by how long it takes them too.


----------



## AusIndo

Mish said:


> What I mean is that ... if processing time was atleast 8 months why are we seeing people approved in less than 8 months. If what the agent was told we would be seeing everyone taking 8 months. I would like people to try and remain hopeful that maybe their application will not take 8 to 12 months to approve. As we know DIBP have never been one to tell us correct answers. I know of people who are not on this forum who get their visa's approved in a few months so I go by how long it takes them too.


Sure...sure


----------



## abood

7 months waiting


----------



## abood

7 months waiting


----------



## AusIndo

Hang in there abood...you'll soon hear from the Department. Good news I hope!


----------



## ravimal3

6 months for today


----------



## indoaus

9 months 18days  bitter truth, no news whatsoever


----------



## abood

7 months now


----------



## AusIndo

indoaus said:


> 9 months 18days  bitter truth, no news whatsoever


You need to challenge the Department as to why you're being disadvantaged...you have certainly waited out within the time frame allocated which they seem to have successfully failed to comply.

I'd politely engage them in a dialogue, get an understanding around how much longer should you need to wait? Their actually humans too and can sometimes reciprocate empathy.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## daveenajohns

indoaus said:


> 9 months 18days  bitter truth, no news whatsoever


Hi
I wish you all the best my friend. I hope you hear good news very soon.


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi 
Can I ask if any another indian female applicant waiting for partner visa.


----------



## Sunil12

9 months is really a long wait but unfortunately cant do much, can i ask if u received any phone call interview or home visit by them after u apply ao far.Thanks


----------



## indoaus

AusIndo said:


> You need to challenge the Department as to why you're being disadvantaged...you have certainly waited out within the time frame allocated which they seem to have successfully failed to comply.
> 
> I'd politely engage them in a dialogue, get an understanding around how much longer should you need to wait? Their actually humans too and can sometimes reciprocate empathy.
> 
> Wish you all the best!


Totally understand where you coming from, however ive tried everything i possibly could but there is only one answer: you application is being processed. 
I rang them 3 times in the last few months and also sent them few emails but i havent had any luck. So ive just left it for now just wait and watch as i dont wanna look desperate if you know what i mean

Also ive a lawyer who sent them an email too. Nevermind

Patience is a virtue! Lets see&#128512;


----------



## indoaus

Sunil12 said:


> 9 months is really a long wait but unfortunately cant do much, can i ask if u received any phone call interview or home visit by them after u apply ao far.Thanks


I wish they say something dude but nope they havent said a thing


----------



## indoaus

daveenajohns said:


> Hi
> I wish you all the best my friend. I hope you hear good news very soon.


Thank you daveenajohns, good luck with yours too 
Never give up


----------



## Deep90

Wow..what is happening to the DIBP?? Y so long in grants?? They hv become hopeless..ppl r waiting for a ridiculous amount of time just to hear "your application is being processed"??? This is just not annoying but its causing trouble for so many ppl...


----------



## Mish

They are backlogged at the moment. I wouldn't be surprised if they have told to be more thorough with the applications due to fraud and terrorism. Therefore this would mean it would take longer.

Yes the wait sucks but we all have to remember that case officers are all human and can only do so much in a day. Unfortunately the government only has so much money and only so much can be given to DIBP and they have to work within their allocated budget for the year.


----------



## Deep90

Hey Mish,

I completely understand that, but shouldn't DIBP be a lot more careful when granting 820 rather than 801? I mean if they consider the couple genuine at 820 only then they grant it right? So the process to grant 820 should be longer not 801! people are waiting for almost a yr to get their 801 granted while i got my 820 granted within a month I submitted my 2nd lot of paperwork.


----------



## Mish

820 is now a year too or longer. Back when you got your 820 the 801 was probably around 2 months.

They are spending time on both but 801 is more important I imagine because 820 they get the chance to reject after 820 if they believe is not genuine but for 801 it is the last step.


----------



## daveenajohns

I understand what Mish is saying.But, It would be nice, if they can update us which month applications they are dealing with, like they do with skill category. Atleast we wont be in limbo then.


----------



## AusIndo

Mish said:


> ...Yes the wait sucks but we all have to remember that case officers are all human and can only do so much in a day...


I agree with you Mish, and let's not forget the morning tea, afternoon tea and ciggy breaks plus their unnecessary chits chats amongst themselves.

They have a very busy schedule in a day! &#128541;

I actually don't know what their working environment is like but one thing I know - their communication skills leave nothing to be desired.


----------



## AusIndo

daveenajohns said:


> I understand what Mish is saying.But, It would be nice, if they can update us which month applications they are dealing with, like they do with skill category. Atleast we wont be in limbo then.


I think when *¥€% hits the fan, they will realise how destructive their family partner policy is.

I think 99% of people in this forum would agree with me that it's not the waiting that we're most concerned about but the unknown and lack of communication.

As daveenajohns mentioned above a little structure in their communication would help to ease our minds.


----------



## Deep90

Couldnt agree more guys...the most annoying thing here is the lack of communication. Atleast they can update us on something rather than sending us that same automatic reply.


----------



## Mish

I didn't realise they have updates for skilled visa's but with government it is normal not to give updates I think. I work for government and we don't contact people unless we require more information.

It is a misconception that government workers do nothing that is far from the truth. Do I have morning tea? No. Do I have afternoon tea? No. Do I work 7.5 hours? No. I work between 9 and 10 hours a day. 

We all have to wait. The only difference is that I work for government (not DIBP unfortunately) so I know what it can be like behind the scenes so I have an appreciation to the stress that they are under to meet their target each month.


----------



## AusIndo

Mish said:


> ...The only difference is that I work for government (not DIBP unfortunately)...


You should work for the Department Mish! That way you can approve all of our visas haha.


----------



## AusIndo

Mish said:


> I didn't realise they have updates for skilled visa's but with government it is normal not to give updates I think. I work for government and we don't contact people unless we require more information...


The updates are more like, we're now processing applications from June 2014 something like that. It's not an individual case update more like an indicator, which will be great if they can implement the same for partner visa.


----------



## Mish

AusIndo said:


> You should work for the Department Mish! That way you can approve all of our visas haha.


Lol. I do think about working for them sometimes haha.


----------



## AusIndo

Mish said:


> Lol. I do think about working for them sometimes haha.


I wonder if you have a chance in securing a position there as you have an ongoing application of which could be a conflict of interest???


----------



## Mish

AusIndo said:


> I wonder if you have a chance in securing a position there as you have an ongoing application of which could be a conflict of interest???


Haha probably. I don't think I would have the heart to reject people anyway.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

I have finally got to the stage of submitting documents for our 801. I can now send in documents while our eligibility date is 28/10/2015. 

I was thinking of handing in documents such as 3 x 888 from friends, 1 x 888 from my parents. Letter from me, letter from my wife. Bank statements showing that we both have regular income. My wife's CPA enrollment to show her trying to advance herself to get us in a greater financial position. Credit card statements showing our expenditures and then photos/plane tickets etc of our holidays around Australia and to my wife's home country.

I don't have my own home so can't show joint names although can produce letters sent to my wife showing the same address as mine.

We will organise a new Federal Police certificate as well.

Is there anything else we should be aware of or anything we might need?

Thanks.

Just on top of my head, might submit group certificates too to show our work place details.


----------



## Mish

They don't really care about your job it is all about if your relationship is genuine or not.

Do you have wills or beneficiary on super?

Any joint bills ie car insurance, health insurance.

Also good to include some mail showing you are both getting mail at the same address.


----------



## Melb

Has any one asked and called immigration recently for current processing time.

while sharing seeds we can share information
so friends whatever information u have ...

simply share and post.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Mish said:


> They don't really care about your job it is all about if your relationship is genuine or not.
> 
> Do you have wills or beneficiary on super?
> 
> Any joint bills ie car insurance, health insurance.
> 
> Also good to include some mail showing you are both getting mail at the same address.


We don't have much at all. No wills, no house, not a beneficiary on our super but that's something I'll organise today cause it's a good idea.

We got health insurance but I don't think we have any document that shows both our names. Car insurance is just in my name only. Is it possible to get the car in both names?


----------



## Oz4Pom

Hi all, 

I have a question for those who have had their 801 approved. 

Did you get confirmation by email or did you find out by checking your immi account??

Cheers


----------



## thesmoothsuit

I've read on here that some people find put by getting a new Medicare card. This time green.


----------



## daveenajohns

Oz4Pom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question for those who have had their 801 approved.
> 
> Did you get confirmation by email or did you find out by checking your immi account??
> 
> Cheers


Hi ozpom,
Friend of mine told me she received the email notification of her immiacct status changed first and few minutes after she received the grant letter by email.


----------



## Deep90

DIBP just sent me another generated response for the same enquiry i sent 2 weeks ago...this is the 3rd email they sent me within 2 weeks...its like okay...i put the enquiry once but getting responses repeatedly...lol


----------



## Mish

thesmoothsuit said:


> We don't have much at all. No wills, no house, not a beneficiary on our super but that's something I'll organise today cause it's a good idea.
> 
> We got health insurance but I don't think we have any document that shows both our names. Car insurance is just in my name only. Is it possible to get the car in both names?


Car insurance not technically joint but the other person can be listed as a driver.

Health insurance the document you get at the end of the financial year has both names. Otherwise log on to Bupa or whoever and you can get screen shots or you can scan a copy of the card with your name on it.


----------



## Mish

Deep90 said:


> DIBP just sent me another generated response for the same enquiry i sent 2 weeks ago...this is the 3rd email they sent me within 2 weeks...its like okay...i put the enquiry once but getting responses repeatedly...lol


Do you atleast get the same response? Haha


----------



## Deep90

Mish said:


> Do you atleast get the same response? Haha


Haha mish yeah its the same one...lol.

They have time to send generated responses...y cant they just send me the grant *sigh*


----------



## Deep90

wow..what is happening with the grants? it's soo quiet here...
the last grant I read about was from drmkhan.


----------



## daveenajohns

I know it is very quiet here. I was hoping to hear some good news from neshel as he/she has been waiting over 8 months.


----------



## abood

I'm waiting over 7 months


----------



## alikaup

Don't really apply for me, but i was granted 801 straight away on the 21st of August. I was granted 801 straight away due having been living together more than 2 years and having a child together. Wish you all luck who are still waiting for their grants.


----------



## Deep90

@daveena: I reckon eh. no one has gotten any updates.

@Alikaup: wow. congratulations, when was your eligibility date?


----------



## Pal sikander

*Permanent visa*

Hi good Evening,im new to this forum,
I have applied my 801 visa in jan 2015
I have 2 children now,my girl is 2 years was born in Brisbane and my son is born in India at my parents house,and now he is 4 months,my wife applying for passport and visa for new baby in Indiaand my wife went to india couple of months ago
Case officer asked more documents in July for New baby birth certificate,Federal police check and asked how im communicating wid my wife since she is overseas ,i have send everything,call records,internet chatting,web chatting records everything
But simce then no reply
Can anyone plz tell me how long it will take
Thanks


----------



## bumbumn

21/12-21/08 8months, submitted at 06/11, I am still waiting guys, hahaha. After DrKhan, I saw some applicants from beginning of Dec granted.

Can I check my visa status with VEVO? I have my grant number from 820? Will it show me if my visa updated? Thank everyone


----------



## Pal sikander

bumbumn said:


> 21/12-21/08 8months, submitted at 06/11, I am still waiting guys, hahaha. After DrKhan, I saw some applicants from beginning of Dec granted.
> 
> Can I check my visa status with VEVO? I have my grant number from 820? Will it show me if my visa updated? Thank everyone


Thanks bro,it looks like lot of people are in the same boat,
Waiting n waiting,i dont know why DIBP is so late n slow wid partner visas


----------



## Euroasianman

Hi everyone, 


in the subclass 801/100 partner visa stat dec (Sponsor), it ask when the relationship started and how long we have lived together. 

Our relationship started in 2010 which means we have been in the relationship for the last 5 years but we didn't physically live together as I had to go back to Turkey at times. We lived together 2.5 years on and off. 

In this case do I have to say we lived 2,5 years or 5 years? and If I say 2.5 years do I need to explain why not 5 years?


----------



## 18302

Euroasianman said:


> In this case do I have to say we lived 2,5 years or 5 years?
> and If I say 2.5 years do I need to explain why not 5 years?


Yes, you say 2.5 years and you explain why not 5. All periods of separation have to be justified including providing them phone call records, internet chat logs, skype, facebook etc whatever you have available.


----------



## alikaup

Deep90;997817
@Alikaup: wow. congratulations said:


> Didn't have one as i applied for 820/801 in June 2014 and got granted 801 straight away


----------



## Turisas

My wife applied in December, still waiting for it


----------



## Sunil12

Turisas said:


> My wife applied in December, still waiting for it


Hopepully soon bro,, did she applied online ?


----------



## Eping

I'm from Malaysia. My eligible day is 9 May 15. Sent application by post on 26 May. Visa 801 granted on 24 Aug.


----------



## Oz4Pom

Congrats Eping.... 

Great news for you, devastating for the rest of us though who applied before then. 

Can I ask if you submitted online or paper??


----------



## Oz4Pom

dont worry you have answered that question already.


----------



## Oz4Pom

Looks like by applying online we have shot ourselves in the foot. So much for it being quicker.


----------



## Mish

Oz4Pom said:


> Looks like by applying online we have shot ourselves in the foot. So much for it being quicker.


That gives us the question of ... is it quicker on paper or was this just luck of the draw? I thought someone else waiting a long time applied by paper.

I honestly don't think I could be bothered going to certify documents.


----------



## neshel

9 months 14 days after eligibility date. No news nothing at all.


----------



## Melb

Eping said:


> I'm from Malaysia. My eligible day is 9 May 15. Sent application by post on 26 May. Visa 801 granted on 24 Aug.


Eping; It was quick
....seems may, June application are now getting reply for.801.


----------



## Eping

Yes. I check my visa conditions in vevo every night. I can't check my visa conditions on 24 Aug, the next day I call to the helpline, and they told me that my PR had granted. And give me a password to check in the vevo. So far haven't receive any call, email or mail from them.


----------



## Melb

Eping.It will be great of u share ur expences ..for 801.

After u applied ...do u got any call or email for immigration for ur visa or did u had any conversation from immigration.

or u directly recieved direCT email for grant letter for 801.

thanks 

L


----------



## Eping

After I sent the post, I did call the immigration (helpline) once and ask do they need more documents or evidence. They said no and told me the process is 6 to 8 months. I do not receive any call or email from them. And I kept check my visa conditions in vevo every night . Until 24 Aug, it came up error in the vevo.


----------



## Sunil12

Eping said:


> After I sent the post, I did call the immigration (helpline) once and ask do they need more documents or evidence. They said no and told me the process is 6 to 8 months. I do not receive any call or email from them. And I kept check my visa conditions in vevo every night . Until 24 Aug, it came up error in the vevo.


Congrats eping, hope soon this error comes in my vevo too !!


----------



## Eping

Yes. Hope that happened ASAP.


----------



## panda

Melb said:


> Eping; It was quick
> ....seems may, June application are now getting reply for.801.


I'm March and hear nothing


----------



## AusIndo

Mish said:


> That gives us the question of ... is it quicker on paper or was this just luck of the draw? I thought someone else waiting a long time applied by paper. I honestly don't think I could be bothered going to certify documents.


110% luck of the draw!

The Department ought to overhaul their SOPs big time. I feel for those who are waiting and being subjected to their incompetency!


----------



## Deep90

Congrats eping.

We have applied by post as well early april but still no error  i even submitted enquiries only to hear it may take over 8 months for the grant. It will b 5 months next week....


----------



## abood

Still waiting 7 months 2 weeks


----------



## AusIndo

abood said:


> Still waiting 7 months 2 weeks


You have at least another two months to go...so hang in there. They'll get to your case.


----------



## abood

You sure at least 2 months


----------



## AusIndo

abood said:


> You sure at least 2 months


From what we have seen in this forum, yes.
But I can't promise anything offcourse.


----------



## Mish

AusIndo said:


> From what we have seen in this forum, yes.
> But I can't promise anything offcourse.


Maybe allow for 3 months just to be on the safe side .

Best advice is ... try not to think about it and it will come eventually. Just remember ... thinking about it won't change anything (yes easier said that done I know).


----------



## AusIndo

Mish said:


> ... try not to think about it and it will come eventually. Just remember ... thinking about it won't change anything (yes easier said that done I know).


Yes like do some running or cycling, it really helps you to divert for a bit.


----------



## Mish

AusIndo said:


> Yes like do some running or cycling, it really helps you to divert for a bit.


Boxing is good too!

Take that DIBP *wack* lol


----------



## AusIndo

Mish said:


> Boxing is good too! Take that DIBP *wack* lol


Now now lol...we don't encourage violence in this forum haha


----------



## bumbumn

I am so frustrated guys. I called my lawyer and ask if they can contact immi in regard to my application. They used to say I should wait until 8 months, it's 8 months now and then they say I should submit more evidences if I want them contact immi.

I tried to call immi by my self, answered by machine, and they don't call back yet. I just think what is worth money when I have to do most of things and they refused to help me. It's a sad feeling.


----------



## Mish

You can send them an email to ask or try calling again next week.

I think (not 100% sure) but I think maybe it is not over 8 months until you hit the 9th month.

What country did you come from? It just seems everyone we have waiting ages are all from high risk countries.


----------



## Sunil12

neshel said:


> 9 months 14 days after eligibility date. No news nothing at all.


Its really long time, u applied online  ?


----------



## AusIndo

neshel said:


> 9 months 14 days after eligibility date. No news nothing at all.


Neshel have you got yours now or still waiting?


----------



## Sammy adelaide

Relax Mate .
I have been waiting for my 801 almost 4 years . & u worried in 8-9 months .


----------



## AusIndo

Sammy adelaide said:


> Relax Mate . I have been waiting for my 801 almost 4 years . & u worried in 8-9 months .


Wowsers!!! Why so long? When did you lodge your second stage?


----------



## Turisas

Sunil12 said:


> Hopepully soon bro,, did she applied online ?


She applied by post. She has been in contact numerous times (by emailing them) and was told each time there is a backlog of cases but no ETA was given.


----------



## daveenajohns

Someone I known from HR country got their partner visa after 2 months wait. I do not know how to even react to it. We have been in relationship for more than 5 years and living together for more than 4 years. I do not know why immi is taking that long to assess our application. I know some of you are waiting longer than me. I m having very sad day today.


----------



## Oz4Pom

I agree Daveenajohns... there seems to be no 'pattern' to their approvals.

They say they are doing them in 'order' but its clear when looking in here they are full of it.


----------



## indoaus

10 months 1 day today still waiting for 801
Apllied 30 oct 2012 papper application


----------



## Mish

daveenajohns said:


> Someone I known from HR country got their partner visa after 2 months wait. I do not know how to even react to it. We have been in relationship for more than 5 years and living together for more than 4 years. I do not know why immi is taking that long to assess our application. I know some of you are waiting longer than me. I m having very sad day today.


That sucks!!

Out of curiosity is it same high risk country and applicant is same sex as you?

Same method of lodgement?

I would really love to see 2 identical situations and applications lodged on thr same day to see what the difference is.


----------



## Sunil12

I think if u r from HR country u have to wait for more than 12months these days for sure!!


----------



## Mish

indoaus said:


> 10 months 1 day today still waiting for 801
> Apllied 30 oct 2012 papper application


Have you rung them again?

Maybe ring them every week lol.


----------



## indoaus

Mish said:


> Have you rung them again?
> 
> Maybe ring them every week lol.


Yeah your right! I should aye&#128512;

Havent rang them for a month now.

I rang them a few times a month ago and the lady i spoke to told me that she will leave a note saying that i rang and hopefully somebody will contact me.
So i waited for a month. I dont think calling them or emailing them make any difference. 
They will only do what they wanna do


----------



## indoaus

Sunil12 said:


> I think if u r from HR country u have to wait for more than 12months these days for sure!!


True... Makes a huge difference where you are born


----------



## daveenajohns

Mish said:


> That sucks!!
> 
> Out of curiosity is it same high risk country and applicant is same sex as you?
> 
> Same method of lodgement?
> 
> I would really love to see 2 identical situations and applications lodged on thr same day to see what the difference is.


Applicant is from different country. She is from South east asia and I m from India but same gender female.


----------



## daveenajohns

Same method of lodgement


----------



## aussiesteve

daveenajohns said:


> Someone I known from HR country got their partner visa after 2 months wait. I do not know how to even react to it. We have been in relationship for more than 5 years and living together for more than 4 years. I do not know why immi is taking that long to assess our application. I know some of you are waiting longer than me. I m having very sad day today.


I would be extremely sceptical of anyone from anywhere who claimed to have got a partner visa within 2 months of first submitting their application. !


----------



## Oz4Pom

Aussiesteve are you only talking 801? or 820 also?


----------



## AusIndo

aussiesteve said:


> I would be extremely sceptical of anyone from anywhere who claimed to have got a partner visa within 2 months of first submitting their application. !


True...and no one should really rely on this forum as a bible anyway as this forum should be utilised as a guide rather than facts!

Just my two coins.


----------



## aussiesteve

Oz4Pom said:


> Aussiesteve are you only talking 801? or 820 also?


Both, check this link
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/801-
It was faster if you went from a PMV but even that has blown out now.


----------



## Mish

daveenajohns said:


> Applicant is from different country. She is from South east asia and I m from India but same gender female.


Indians are getting looked at more closely now due to recent issues but I thought that was males only not females.

Did you both provide the same kind of evidence?

You should do a comparison to what is different between the 2 of them


----------



## Deep90

aussiesteve said:


> Both, check this link
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/801-
> It was faster if you went from a PMV but even that has blown out now.


Are you serious??? But this really shouldnt apply to those who sumitted their application before this change. It is soooo unfair!


----------



## abood

Waiting times 12 - 15 months


----------



## Mish

aussiesteve said:


> Both, check this link
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/801-
> It was faster if you went from a PMV but even that has blown out now.


This for the temporary 820 not the permanent 801 (after 2 years since application of the 820).


----------



## bumbumn

I called immi and a receptionist said that my application is alright. It's located by officer and they will probably make decision at the end of the month (August) or latest is next Monday. I don't know how he can ensure about the time, but it's better than nothing.

So it's 8 months from 21th Dec, from HR country.



Sammy adelaide said:


> Relax Mate .
> I have been waiting for my 801 almost 4 years . & u worried in 8-9 months .


4 years is a long time mate, but we play a different game. I can wait much more longer if I know exactly when they make decison. When I submit my application, the proccessing time was 4 months for HR, after that 6 months, after that 8 months, and now they say at least 9 months.



indoaus said:


> 10 months 1 day today still waiting for 801
> Apllied 30 oct 2012 papper application


Do you check your visa status mate? Does it change?


----------



## Turisas

It's still 6 (low risk) to 8 (high risk) months according to their website

https://www.border.gov.au/about/access-accountability/service-standards/family-visa-processing-times


----------



## AusIndo

Turisas said:


> It's still 6 (low risk) to 8 (high risk) months according to their website https://www.border.gov.au/about/access-accountability/service-standards/family-visa-processing-times


Unfortunately reality proves otherwise.


----------



## Mish

Turisas said:


> It's still 6 (low risk) to 8 (high risk) months according to their website
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/access-accountability/service-standards/family-visa-processing-times


And DIBP are so efficient at updating their website


----------



## indoaus

Mish said:


> Indians are getting looked at more closely now due to recent issues but I thought that was males only not females.
> 
> Did you both provide the same kind of evidence?
> 
> You should do a comparison to what is different between the 2 of them


Im not sure Mish, why you would think that that only Male applicants are being looked at more closely and not females. 
To me there is no male or female everyones the same and is from india.


----------



## Mish

indoaus said:


> Im not sure Mish, why you would think that that only Male applicants are being looked at more closely and not females.
> To me there is no male or female everyones the same and is from india.


Cause of the recent court cases where they have been paying Australian women to marry them in exchange for a visa.

It wasn't long after the court cases that the processing times got worse.

Coincidence? I think not....


----------



## indoaus

Mish said:


> Cause of the recent court cases where they have been paying Australian women to marry them in exchange for a visa.
> 
> It wasn't long after the court cases that the processing times got worse.
> 
> Coincidence? I think not....


Yes but the ringleader of those scams were male and female from india husband and wife
It is very unfortunate that they were males who were involve in that particular scam but it could have been any gender
Also, you and i know about this cause it was published. There are many things go unseen unpublished that we are unaware. 
Lets not get into this argument lets also not discriminate any gender 
Thats all m saying


----------



## AusIndo

indoaus said:


> Yes but the ringleader of those scams were male and female from india husband and wife It is very unfortunate that they were males who were involve in that particular scam but it could have been any gender Also, you and i know about this cause it was published. There are many things go unseen unpublished that we are unaware. Lets not get into this argument lets also not discriminate any gender Thats all m saying


So what's the update on your case?
What was your last communication with the Department like?


----------



## Hann4h

Hi everybody.

we have been waiting for 9 months for 801, and was received an email for interview. Can you guys please tell me that is there anything wrong when they want an interview for 801?


----------



## indoaus

AusIndo said:


> So what's the update on your case?
> What was your last communication with the Department like?


Nothing much, I stopped contacting them for a month now, i will get my lawyer to send them one last email to DIBP. Lets see what they say

Previously i had been getting responses saying keep patience, your application is being processed


----------



## Mish

Hann4h said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> we have been waiting for 9 months for 801, and was received an email for interview. Can you guys please tell me that is there anything wrong when they want an interview for 801?


My guess is something to do with the genuineness of the relationship. The last person that was interviewed at 801 it was because someone had reported them to immigration as not being genuine.

Low risk or high risk country?

What evidence did you provide? It may be not enough evidence but I am more inclined to think it is a complaint.

Make sure you gather more evidence to take with you.

Good luck


----------



## DragonGirl

Hann4h said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> we have been waiting for 9 months for 801, and was received an email for interview. Can you guys please tell me that is there anything wrong when they want an interview for 801?


Aawww they are getting stricter with 801, no wonder why they keep us waiting longer. 
Will it be a face to face interview or over the phone? I am interested in this, but I can't help u. Hope other members will help you.


----------



## Hann4h

So do you guys have any ideas about how long after the interview the decision will be made?

I came from the high risk country, so it is understandable for that they are getting stricter.


----------



## Mish

Hann4h said:


> So do you guys have any ideas about how long after the interview the decision will be made?
> 
> I came from the high risk country, so it is understandable for that they are getting stricter.


The last one was very fast ... I thought it could have been the same day as the interview but I may br wrong. I do remember it wasn't long afterwards.

When is the interview?


----------



## AusIndo

indoaus said:


> Nothing much, I stopped contacting them for a month now, i will get my lawyer to send them one last email to DIBP. Lets see what they say Previously i had been getting responses saying keep patience, your application is being processed


They might contact & interview you in the 9th month so hopefully they can finalise your visa immediately after that.


----------



## Sunil12

After reading this forum everyday, i think DIBP is gone too lazy recently for 801 visas purposely', as i havnt seen many visas granted on time or after !! Good luck everyone


----------



## AusIndo

Hann4h said:


> Hi everybody. we have been waiting for 9 months for 801, and was received an email for interview. Can you guys please tell me that is there anything wrong when they want an interview for 801?


Interview is part of the review of your application. This is a standard normal procedure albeit not enforced to all applicants.

Don't think too much of it. The interview should flow naturally and don't be afraid to answer I "don't know" as we don't necessarily know everything about our partner.


----------



## AusIndo

Sunil12 said:


> After reading this forum everyday, i think DIBP is gone too lazy recently for 801 visas purposely', as i havnt seen many visas granted on time or after !! Good luck everyone


I'm not sure about lazy but certainly not well disposed!


----------



## Hann4h

I'm from high risk countries. 

We have plenty of pictures going out together and gifts he bought for me. Should we provide more statutory declaration? He is asking his friends and submitting alot of evidence.

Hopefully everything is okay. They will interview next month.


----------



## abood

7 months 3 weeks now


----------



## Sunil12

Hann4h said:


> I'm from high risk countries.
> 
> We have plenty of pictures going out together and gifts he bought for me. Should we provide more statutory declaration? He is asking his friends and submitting alot of evidence.
> 
> Hopefully everything is okay. They will interview next month.


Good luck to u, is it on phone or face to face ?


----------



## panda

Hann4h said:


> I'm from high risk countries.
> 
> We have plenty of pictures going out together and gifts he bought for me. Should we provide more statutory declaration? He is asking his friends and submitting alot of evidence.
> 
> Hopefully everything is okay. They will interview next month.


good luck Hannah. Did you provide only pictures and gifts?


----------



## Hann4h

panda said:


> good luck Hannah. Did you provide only pictures and gifts?


Everything I could. Bank statement, ato, business partnership, pics, sms, phone bills, stat dec, 888 from friends, social network updates.

I don't know why they still want to interview for 801.


----------



## Mish

Hann4h said:


> Everything I could. Bank statement, ato, business partnership, pics, sms, phone bills, stat dec, 888 from friends, social network updates.
> 
> I don't know why they still want to interview for 801.


What about joint bills etc?

Someone could have made a complaint that you are not genuine. So DIBP are required to investigate.


----------



## Hann4h

Mish said:


> What about joint bills etc?
> 
> Someone could have made a complaint that you are not genuine. So DIBP are required to investigate.


Of course, a lot of joint bills, and medibank...

I knew one of his relative doesnt really like me, and we did have fight before. Now we never talked. Omg I think that maybe this person bit us from the darkness.

What do you guy suggest, could everything be okay? We've been together for 3 and a half years so far.

I knew everything about him and he me.


----------



## Mish

The interview is how they will determine everything. Someone else had a complaint then had a interview and was approved.


----------



## panda

Good luck Hanah, kindly let us know how the interview went


----------



## AusIndo

abood said:


> 7 months 3 weeks now


Wait until 8 months and a bit than either call or email them.

Hang in there abood!


----------



## AusIndo

indoaus said:


> Nothing much, I stopped contacting them for a month now, i will get my lawyer to send them one last email to DIBP. Lets see what they say Previously i had been getting responses saying keep patience, your application is being processed


You must be close to 10 months now or more???
Any news? Dare I say your case is the longest thus far in this forum...

Positive energy your way!


----------



## indoaus

AusIndo said:


> You must be close to 10 months now or more???
> Any news? Dare I say your case is the longest thus far in this forum...
> 
> Positive energy your way!


Yeah mate, its been 10 months 9days. DIBP have not said a word.

My lawyer advised me to not to contact immigration and let them do their job. So lets see, 
no matter what happens though i know that my partner will stand by me&#128512;


----------



## klippy

indoaus said:


> Yeah mate, its been 10 months 9days. DIBP have not said a word. My lawyer advised me to not to contact immigration and let them do their job. So lets see, no matter what happens though i know that my partner will stand by medde00


10 months 9 days from your eligible date?

Best Regards, Bec


----------



## indoaus

klippy said:


> 10 months 9 days from your eligible date?
> 
> Best Regards, Bec


Thats right! Became eligible on
Applied: oct 2012 
Secnd stage documents sent: sept 2014


----------



## klippy

indoaus said:


> Thats right! Became eligible on Applied: oct 2012 Secnd stage documents sent: sept 2014


hang on there, hopely you'll get yours soon.

a friend of mine from South Korea got her PR in 4 months after her eligible date.
it's quiet quick I think .....


----------



## Melb

I am about to enter in 4th month for 801 vIsa. 
My status still hasn't changed from application submission to application under process.

Don't know why for simple cases immigration is taking so much time.

I am expecting our 801 in NOV .
...
need some positive energy ..

Thanks guys


----------



## Deep90

Melb said:


> I am about to enter in 4th month for 801 vIsa.
> My status still hasn't changed from application submission to application under process.
> 
> Don't know why for simple cases immigration is taking so much time.
> 
> I am expecting our 801 in NOV .
> ...
> need some positive energy ..
> 
> Thanks guys


This my 5th month...and we have been told by immi its taking more than 8 months


----------



## Melb

Deep90 said:


> This my 5th month...and we have been told by immi its taking more than 8 months


who told u about ...more than 8 months..
is ur .case officer has been allocated.?


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> I am about to enter in 4th month for 801 vIsa.
> My status still hasn't changed from application submission to application under process.
> 
> Don't know why for simple cases immigration is taking so much time.
> 
> I am expecting our 801 in NOV .
> ...
> need some positive energy ..
> 
> Thanks guys


Based on other people on this forum you may need to readjust your expectations.

Unfortunately due to fraud etc DIBP are being more cautious.

Your case may seem simple to you (like all of us) but DIBP still needs to be thorough. They are backlogged at the moment from what I have heard.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Based on other people on this forum you may need to readjust your expectations.
> 
> Unfortunately due to fraud etc DIBP are being more cautious.
> 
> Your case may seem simple to you (like all of us) but DIBP still needs to be thorough. They are backlogged at the moment from what I have heard.


ok Mish.

w8 w8 n w8.

hope I will get some positive energy.


----------



## Melb

Mish, more information we will share...we will get more clarity.


so requesting alll to share any information whatever u guys have.

I belive w8ing don't kills .....w8ing blindly kills....if applicants came across when to expect the grant month then its may be easy for every applicant.

thanks guys

thanks n much appriciable.


----------



## klippy

Hi Guys,

I know this is for 801 waiting room but since I saw this one is an active thread room, so can I ask questions about 820?

Here's the situation:

Me and my daughter (let's call her ABC) just got our PR last July 2015. 
ABC got her PR as my dependant applicant.
The sponsor is my husband, an Australian citizen.
Next year she's getting marry and her future husband Is going to come to Australia too.
At this moment, ABC stay overseas from early 2015 until 2016 (around June-Sept 2016) because she must get done her teeth at overseas (cost much cheaper).

My questions are;
1. Can she sponsor her husband, using partner visa next year? Considering that she just got her PR last July and she's still living at overseas at this moment.
2. Should her husband stay at australia first before they can apply partner visa? Such like apply a working holiday visa or work and holiday visa first then when his working holiday visa almost cease, they can start apply partner visa?


Many thanks and really appreciate any feedback and information.


----------



## klippy

Melb said:


> Mish, more information we will share...we will get more clarity.
> 
> so requesting alll to share any information whatever u guys have.
> 
> I belive w8ing don't kills .....w8ing blindly kills....if applicants came across when to expect the grant month then its may be easy for every applicant.
> 
> thanks guys
> 
> thanks n much appriciable.


===================================

I mentioned above that my friend from South Korea got her PR in 4 months -April 2015- after her eligible date, but yes that's true too that probably DIAC more put their thought and claws on newcomer to Australia.

Where did you submit your application?

Or were we all submit in the same location for 801?
Mine submitted to Melbourne.


----------



## Mish

klippy said:


> ===================================
> 
> I mentioned above that my friend from South Korea got her PR in 4 months -April 2015- after her eligible date, but yes that's true too that probably DIAC more put their thought and claws on newcomer to Australia.
> 
> Where did you submit your application?
> 
> Or were we all submit in the same location for 801?
> Mine submitted to Melbourne.


801 is submitted in Melbourne and 100 Brisbane.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> Mish, more information we will share...we will get more clarity.
> 
> so requesting alll to share any information whatever u guys have.
> 
> I belive w8ing don't kills .....w8ing blindly kills....if applicants came across when to expect the grant month then its may be easy for every applicant.
> 
> thanks guys
> 
> thanks n much appriciable.


Exactly!! Unfortunately not alot waiting at the moment and those that are have been waiting ages so that is all we have to compare.

Sometimes I wonder if it is best to tell yourself longer and be happy when you get it sooner.

Hopefully the backlog clears soon


----------



## klippy

Mish said:


> Exactly!! Unfortunately not alot waiting at the moment and those that are have been waiting ages so that is all we have to compare. Sometimes I wonder if it is best to tell yourself longer and be happy when you get it sooner. Hopefully the backlog clears soon


That'll cheer us up a bit ....
Set up expected time frame longer then we will be happy when we get it quicker ... Or at least looks like quicker


----------



## MaxPower

We became officially eligible to begin the 801 application process yesterday ... but not got any e-mail or letter about it as yet


----------



## Mish

MaxPower said:


> We became officially eligible to begin the 801 application process yesterday ... but not got any e-mail or letter about it as yet


A friend of mine her husband didn't get one either.


----------



## Deep90

Melb said:


> who told u about ...more than 8 months..
> is ur .case officer has been allocated.?


I had put an enquiry in and they said that it will take over 8 months due to backlog


----------



## oznick

Does anyone know which number to call if I need to make an urgent enquiry about my 820/801 visa (locally, within Australia)? I tried calling 131 881, but none of the options seem applicable. 

I had a major change in circumstances about our relationship that I wanted to report to the DIBP, and me and my wife both have emailed them a number of times asking them which way should we do it, along with a couple of other pretty serious questions. Each time we only got an automated reply and zero answers. Waited for more than a month now since the first enquiry (and none of the FAQs in their email cover my questions). This seems completely ridiculous.


----------



## CCMS

oznick said:


> Does anyone know which number to call if I need to make an urgent enquiry about my 820/801 visa (locally, within Australia)?


There is no such number.

Use form 1022, send it to the processing centre or hand it in in person at the nearest DIBP office.

If you have an ImmiAccount, you can upload the form there.


----------



## Mish

oznick: whenever I ring companies and they don't have where I want to go I just select the best option and then go "I don't know if I have gone through to the right area". Give that a try.


----------



## ravimal3

Hey this is crazy. I'm not selfish or anything. Just pissed. 

So now they will bring refugees from Syria. Which is good. Their visas will be processed asap. Kus then no need of in land centers they could be their own individuals. 

I work two jobs and pay tax on both. And they won't process my visa so I can get along with the future plans. But they will process someone else who will still depend on our tax money. 

Just not right....


----------



## Mish

It is not selfish as everyone is entitled to their own opinions. Same as how some will say " I don't have kids and my taxes support day cares" etc.

I am on a few news site pages on facebook and there is alot of talk about it. One news site even did a survey. 

It will be interesting today when it is announced how many we are taking.

I just feel sorry for the homeless, unemployed, elderly etc. 

How long have you been waiting?

I am curious to how they will fast track the ASIO checks on them and where they will stay until the ASIO checks are completed.


----------



## abood

8 months waiting my visa


----------



## bumbumn

Do you guys check your visa stastus? Mine changed to "finalized" nearly 2weeks.


----------



## Mish

bumbumn said:


> Do you guys check your visa stastus? Mine changed to "finalized" nearly 2weeks.


Have you checked VEVO? Sounds like a decision has been made.


----------



## daveenajohns

Assessment in progress still for me


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

I agree ravimal3! Were paying thousands and putting our lives/careers on hold for this extremely long waiting game. Now refugees who may/may not even be from syria will be processed first.


----------



## MaxPower

And we are still waiting for our email/letter to ask us to apply .... while I have pretty much completed the whole application form already


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> Assessment in progress still for me


Hi daveenajohns

how much time it took your application to change from application submitted to assessement in progress.

Thanks.
Melb


----------



## klippy

Melb said:


> Hi daveenajohns how much time it took your application to change from application submitted to assessement in progress. Thanks. Melb


where did you find this status ... I mean the application status ?


----------



## Melb

klippy said:


> where did you find this status ... I mean the application status ?


klippy, I applied online for 801, but my application still showing "application submitted ".
I am wondering how much time it will take to change the status to "application in progress".

ur reply will be appriciable.

Melb


----------



## philipg

AusIndo said:


> Wait until 8 months and a bit than either call or email them.
> 
> Hang in there abood!


We recieved an email from Borders informing us that the two years of my wife's 820 were due for review. That was July 2015; right on the two years.

We had everything ready for submission in August.

Now we wait for a response.
The posts here tell us that we're in for a long wait.
But it's not too much of an issue. Permanency will come when Borders get through their backlog.

Thanks for all the posts. Good information.

Philip


----------



## klippy

Melb said:


> klippy, I applied online for 801, but my application still showing "application submitted ". I am wondering how much time it will take to change the status to "application in progress". ur reply will be appriciable. Melb


Melb, I was submitted by mail back then.
No wonder I can't check my application status.

My eligible date was 11/03/2015, got my 820 on 24/03/2015 ... this was my fault for late submit the paperwork because I'm still overseas on holiday.

I received an email from immigration for my 801 visa about 2 months before my eligible date, 16/01/2015, then I submitted all the requirements in two weeks time.

Can't check my application progress until suddenly I received a registered mail from immigration on the 10/07/2015 that I got my 801 on 07/07/2015.

So I guess it took 6 months since their sent the review and request more documents to completed 801?
Or roughly 4 months from eligible date?

I'm not sure too.

But maybe now they just got too much in their plate so they can't process the applications quicker ?

I hope you'll get your soon.
wish wish wish wish .....


----------



## Melb

klippy said:


> Melb, I was submitted by mail back then.
> No wonder I can't check my application status.
> 
> My eligible date was 11/03/2015, got my 820 on 24/03/2015 ... this was my fault for late submit the paperwork because I'm still overseas on holiday.
> 
> I received an email from immigration for my 801 visa about 2 months before my eligible date, 16/01/2015, then I submitted all the requirements in two weeks time.
> 
> Can't check my application progress until suddenly I received a registered mail from immigration on the 10/07/2015 that I got my 801 on 07/07/2015.
> 
> So I guess it took 6 months since their sent the review and request more documents to completed 801?
> Or roughly 4 months from eligible date?
> 
> I'm not sure too.
> 
> But maybe now they just got too much in their plate so they can't process the applications quicker ?
> 
> I hope you'll get your soon.
> wish wish wish wish .....


Thanks thanks thanks and indeed thanks for ur wishes Klippy.

next week I will come in 4th months since my eligibility date.

As per my calculator u got ur 801 in 7 months.
Hopefully I will get in Dec.

But thanks for ur wishes and positive energy......much much appriciable...

thanks 
Melb


----------



## Pellenoria

Waiting waiting waitng


----------



## klippy

Melb said:


> Thanks thanks thanks and indeed thanks for ur wishes Klippy. next week I will come in 4th months since my eligibility date. As per my calculator u got ur 801 in 7 months. Hopefully I will get in Dec. But thanks for ur wishes and positive energy......much much appriciable... thanks Melb


yes .... positive energy n positive thinking 
and be happy always 
forget about waiting the visa n keep busy so we don't remember that we're so restless waiting our 801.
Me (back then) just work work work work ... )

my eligible date was 11/03/2015
my 801 visa was granted on 07/07/2015
so I guess it's 4 months?

if we count since I submitted my 'last touch paperwork' for 801, which is 2 weeks after 16/01/2015, so I think it's 6 months?

but .... no matter how long, I believe DIBP will process us.

be patient .... be patient .... be patient .,..
la la la la la


----------



## klippy

Pellenoria said:


> Waiting waiting waitng


and how long you've been waiting ?


----------



## Mish

klippy said:


> Melb, I was submitted by mail back then.
> No wonder I can't check my application status.
> 
> My eligible date was 11/03/2015, got my 820 on 24/03/2015 ... this was my fault for late submit the paperwork because I'm still overseas on holiday.
> 
> I received an email from immigration for my 801 visa about 2 months before my eligible date, 16/01/2015, then I submitted all the requirements in two weeks time.
> 
> Can't check my application progress until suddenly I received a registered mail from immigration on the 10/07/2015 that I got my 801 on 07/07/2015.
> 
> So I guess it took 6 months since their sent the review and request more documents to completed 801?
> Or roughly 4 months from eligible date?
> 
> I'm not sure too.
> 
> But maybe now they just got too much in their plate so they can't process the applications quicker ?
> 
> I hope you'll get your soon.
> wish wish wish wish .....


DIBP base waiting time from eligibility date so it is roughly 4 months.


----------



## daveenajohns

Melb said:


> Hi daveenajohns
> 
> how much time it took your application to change from application submitted to assessement in progress.
> 
> Thanks.
> Melb


Hi Melb,
I applied in March before the new immiaccount enhancements. In April, under new updated system all apps status changed from "In progress " to "Assessement in progress ". It is same as application submitted in my case.


----------



## Melb

klippy said:


> yes .... positive energy n positive thinking
> and be happy always
> forget about waiting the visa n keep busy so we don't remember that we're so restless waiting our 801.
> Me (back then) just work work work work ... )
> 
> my eligible date was 11/03/2015
> my 801 visa was granted on 07/07/2015
> so I guess it's 4 months?
> 
> if we count since I submitted my 'last touch paperwork' for 801, which is 2 weeks after 16/01/2015, so I think it's 6 months?
> 
> but .... no matter how long, I believe DIBP will process us.
> 
> be patient .... be patient .... be patient .,..
> la la la la la


Thanks u so much for ur message and ur positive energy.


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Melb,
> I applied in March before the new immiaccount enhancements. In April, under new updated system all apps status changed from "In progress " to "Assessement in progress ". It is same as application submitted in my case.


Hi daveenajohns

Mine showing" application. submitted " only but not showing application in progress.


----------



## neshel

My partner received a phone call from my CO on 3rd sept 15. (9 months 20 day after eligibility date). Since then no news. Rang the DIBP, they told send an email to the office, Sent them an email and waiting for reply.


----------



## Sunil12

neshel said:


> My partner received a phone call from my CO on 3rd sept 15. (9 months 20 day after eligibility date). Since then no news. Rang the DIBP, they told send an email to the office, Sent them an email and waiting for reply.[/QUOTE. May i know plse what they ask your partner on the phone? Thanks


----------



## Oz4Pom

what email address is everyone sending queries to??


----------



## ravimal3

klippy said:


> Melb, I was submitted by mail back then.
> No wonder I can't check my application status.
> 
> My eligible date was 11/03/2015, got my 820 on 24/03/2015 ... this was my fault for late submit the paperwork because I'm still overseas on holiday.
> 
> I received an email from immigration for my 801 visa about 2 months before my eligible date, 16/01/2015, then I submitted all the requirements in two weeks time.
> 
> Can't check my application progress until suddenly I received a registered mail from immigration on the 10/07/2015 that I got my 801 on 07/07/2015.
> 
> So I guess it took 6 months since their sent the review and request more documents to completed 801?
> Or roughly 4 months from eligible date?
> 
> I'm not sure too.
> 
> But maybe now they just got too much in their plate so they can't process the applications quicker ?
> 
> I hope you'll get your soon.
> wish wish wish wish .....


So I applied for 801 on 9th of Feb 2015. Seems like just after you did.

So hope it'll be in pretty soon.


----------



## ravimal3

And how long do we have to wait till we can apply for citizenship after getting 801? Just curious


----------



## Mish

ravimal3 said:


> And how long do we have to wait till we can apply for citizenship after getting 801? Just curious


Depends how long you have been in Australia. If 3 years or more then 1 year after the PR grant.


----------



## ravimal3

Mish said:


> Depends how long you have been in Australia. If 3 years or more then 1 year after the PR grant.


I was here from 2008 May...


----------



## Mish

ravimal3 said:


> I was here from 2008 May...


In that case if you should be eligible for citizenship 1 year after PR is granted.

Just need to make sure you haven't been outside of Australia more than 12 months in 4 years and 3 months in the 12 months prior.


----------



## panda

klippy said:


> Melb, I was submitted by mail back then.
> No wonder I can't check my application status.
> 
> My eligible date was 11/03/2015, got my 820 on 24/03/2015 ... this was my fault for late submit the paperwork because I'm still overseas on holiday.
> 
> I received an email from immigration for my 801 visa about 2 months before my eligible date, 16/01/2015, then I submitted all the requirements in two weeks time.
> 
> Can't check my application progress until suddenly I received a registered mail from immigration on the 10/07/2015 that I got my 801 on 07/07/2015.
> 
> So I guess it took 6 months since their sent the review and request more documents to completed 801?
> Or roughly 4 months from eligible date?
> 
> I'm not sure too.
> 
> But maybe now they just got too much in their plate so they can't process the applications quicker ?
> 
> I hope you'll get your soon.
> wish wish wish wish .....


we have the same eligible date 11/march2015  Hopefully good new will come to meet soon.


----------



## Anh nguyen

Hi all,
I am living at Rockhampton, Queensland, I applied partner visa subclass 820 on Aug 28.15 online, and then granted Bridging visa A, now I would like to apply for Bridging visa B, could any one help me to answer how I apply online ? Or could I send the application by post to the immigration dept's in Queensland in Brisbance ?
I PREFER not to travel there, which is 6_7 hours driving from my home.
Tks a lots for your help
Anh nguyen


----------



## Gothenburg

Anh nguyen said:


> Hi all,
> I am living at Rockhampton, Queensland, I applied partner visa subclass 820 on Aug 28.15 online, and then granted Bridging visa A, now I would like to apply for Bridging visa B, could any one help me to answer how I apply online ? Or could I send the application by post to the immigration dept's in Queensland in Brisbance ?
> I PREFER not to travel there, which is 6_7 hours driving from my home.
> Tks a lots for your help
> Anh nguyen


You can't apply online. 
Download a form for BVB and send it to The Brisbane office

Form1006


----------



## Gothenburg

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/020-

Bridging visa B

Scroll down to How to apply


----------



## daveenajohns

neshel said:


> My partner received a phone call from my CO on 3rd sept 15. (9 months 20 day after eligibility date). Since then no news. Rang the DIBP, they told send an email to the office, Sent them an email and waiting for reply.


Stay positive neshel. I wish, tomorrow will be the big day for you. Could you please tell us What did immi ask your partner? Thanks


----------



## klippy

panda said:


> we have the same eligible date 11/march2015  Hopefully good new will come to meet soon.


Cross your fingers

hopely soon you'll receive the good news


----------



## 18302

Does anyone know what the online attachment limit is for the 801? The only info I can find is in a PDF on the immi site that states "Maximum number of attachments is between 30 and 60 depending on the visa being applied for".

I just added a couple of photos from a recent holiday and counted, there's now a total of 63 attachments - just wondering if I need to be careful here on in just in case we need to attach any other urgent things. It's still in the "Application Received" state, eligible date was early May 2015.


----------



## Mish

I thought it was 60 max per applicant so for 801 would be 60 and 820 120. Clearly it is not 60 for 801


----------



## 18302

Mish said:


> I thought it was 60 max per applicant so for 801 would be 60 and 820 120. Clearly it is not 60 for 801


Thanks Mish, so did I. The count of 63 includes 61 for applicant and 2 for sponsor. Will just see how we go, I guess if we get desperate later we can always attach things under the Sponsor and make a note as to what it actually is.


----------



## neshel

daveenajohns said:


> Stay positive neshel. I wish, tomorrow will be the big day for you. Could you please tell us What did immi ask your partner? Thanks


She confirmed names date of birth relationship date. Then asked why do i go to india and not my partner. My partner told her because of financial reasons as he has to work here also he cant speak the language and has no use. The reason I went to india was my parents are old and needed medical assistance. Also had family accident in the car. Lots of visits to india. But my partner and I went to local and other international tours such as nz fiji. I was in india when she rang my partner. I sent her an email waiting for her reply. I guess she wanted to talk to me too but my phone was on international roaming she cud have called me. But dont know what's happening. I am missing graduate jobs because of this visa. My partner said she was nice. Living on this hope that she is nice. On monday 14 sept it will be exact 10 months after eligibility date. My partner and I never thought that would take that long, we cud have a house nice and happy life a year ago if they were quick. But still waiting waiting.


----------



## Jayson

Melb said:


> Hi daveenajohns
> 
> how much time it took your application to change from application submitted to assessement in progress.
> 
> Thanks.
> Melb


Hi guys

My visa status is IN EFFECT. There is no word Submitted or In progress ect on my vevo acct.
Where you guys check assessment in progress or submitted in vevo acct?

Cheers


----------



## Mish

Hi neshel

It sounds to me that the case officer may be having doubts about the relationship. Unfortunately it may take awhile longer.

Did you show evidence of communication while apart?


----------



## Mish

Jayson said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My visa status is IN EFFECT. There is no word Submitted or In progress ect on my vevo acct.
> Where you guys check assessment in progress or submitted in vevo acct?
> 
> Cheers


It is not on vevo. It is through the immi account for those that lodged online.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

I find that the application for 801 is exactly the same as 820. The evidence that your relationship is continuing is very similar in what they ask for. Plus the 888 witness evidence form ask the same questions, even though the 801 is suppose to be the past two years, the 888 form asks how did you meet the applicant. Exactly the same as the 820.

Since my situation has seldom changed, except for my wife getting a job, studying for her cpa, having a couple of more holidays together, being invited to various birthdays, graduation ceremonies, and people's weddings, I'm having a difficult time writing up the required evidence for the 801. To me my 801 application is very similar, if not the same, as the 820.

Anyone can give me help on how to make my 801 seem different to the 820 and therefore make my application much more stronger?


----------



## Mish

Focus on holidays you have taken, joint purchases ie. New couch, washing machine etc. What you are showing is that your relationship is still genuine. So show that you still have joint accounts. Maybe you have opened new savings accounts? Show bills still at same address. Maybe you got Foxtel show that. Show updated leases.

If you go to movies, sporting events etc show those things. 

Just anything from after 820 grant. It is to show that you are still genuine and ongoing.


----------



## rhodered

Mish, I still feel like my post last night hasnt been fulfilled with a proper answer... do I need to submit more info to immi by dec 23rd of this year,and if yes is there a 801 form for me to fill, or do I wait for them to contact me? We HAVE been saving reciepts,photos etc etc,but what about AFP check etc...should I be doing those things now? its just 15 weeks away.
Brian


----------



## rhodered

the smoothsuit, can you send me a link with the 801 form PLEASE so I can start filling it out and get ahead. thanks


----------



## neshel

Mish said:


> Hi neshel
> 
> It sounds to me that the case officer may be having doubts about the relationship. Unfortunately it may take awhile longer.
> 
> Did you show evidence of communication while apart?


Yes, 10 pages of watsapp chats, fon calls, calling cards, msgs, emails. And sunmary of emails showing almost everyday talks. Also provided holidays we went together after I came back o aus. My partners brother marriage took place in fiji, showed pics of family and me. Even pics and documnts we went for holidays we took. Christmas pics cards invitation cards etc etc. Given everything. Also my partner provided 23000 dolars when I needed in india when my parents hospitalised. Provided bank details and everything explained.


----------



## Mish

rhodered said:


> Mish, I still feel like my post last night hasnt been fulfilled with a proper answer... do I need to submit more info to immi by dec 23rd of this year,and if yes is there a 801 form for me to fill, or do I wait for them to contact me? We HAVE been saving reciepts,photos etc etc,but what about AFP check etc...should I be doing those things now? its just 15 weeks away.
> Brian


It is too early to be submitting. As I said last night you can't submit any earlier than 2 months prior to 23rd December. DIBP should send you an email prior but not everyone gets one. A friend of mine got their email from DIBP 1 month prior to eligibility date. The AFP check takes about a week or 2. It doesn't matter if you submit it a little bit late.

There is a 801 stage 2 form through immi account. You will answer questions and then your sponsor needs to fill out a stat dec and get it witnessed scanned etc to answer the same questions.


----------



## Mish

neshel said:


> Yes, 10 pages of watsapp chats, fon calls, calling cards, msgs, emails. And sunmary of emails showing almost everyday talks. Also provided holidays we went together after I came back o aus. My partners brother marriage took place in fiji, showed pics of family and me. Even pics and documnts we went for holidays we took. Christmas pics cards invitation cards etc etc. Given everything. Also my partner provided 23000 dolars when I needed in india when my parents hospitalised. Provided bank details and everything explained.


Hmmm there is something that DIBP don't like. Not sure what.....

Has your partner been to India and met your family? That is the only thing I can think of.

Hopefully you get the decision soon


----------



## neshel

Mish said:


> Hmmm there is something that DIBP don't like. Not sure what.....
> 
> Has your partner been to India and met your family? That is the only thing I can think of.
> 
> Hopefully you get the decision soon


LOL mish you don't know the whole story, but co does. me n my partner met in 2007 . My partner has been to india and stayed with me and my family for almost 3 months and that's when we decided to be in relation officially. I came to aus and we applied this visa. There is other reasons we are same sex partners and India does not recognise it.


----------



## rhodered

how do I go about getting the AFP check? who do I contact?


----------



## Mish

neshel said:


> LOL mish you don't know the whole story, but co does. me n my partner met in 2007 . My partner has been to india and stayed with me and my family for almost 3 months and that's when we decided to be in relation officially. I came to aus and we applied this visa. There is other reasons we are same sex partners and India does not recognise it.


Yes but the case officer usually only rings at 801 when either they are having doubts or someone has dobbed them in.

Hopefully the interview with the case officer cleared everything up for them


----------



## Mish

rhodered said:


> how do I go about getting the AFP check? who do I contact?


The information is here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char

They don't take long so no need to worry about it yet.


----------



## rhodered

thanks Mish,ive been sweating!
Brian


----------



## Mish

rhodered said:


> thanks Mish,ive been sweating!
> Brian


Just take a breath and relax. You are still 3.5 months out from eligibilty date. Take this time to compile the evidence and makr sure you have enough to tick all of DIBP's boxes. If there are things you feel that are missing then you have time to concentrate on evidence for that section and gather more. For example you may find you don't have enough for nature of commitment so gives you time to do wills and put each other as beneficiaries of each others super.

Writing down all the evidence you have helps too for you to see exactly what you have.

Unfortunately DIBP are now being more through and hardcore so better to supply too much evidence than not enough.

If your relationship is genuine and you supply the evidence to demonstrate it then there should be nothing to worry about.


----------



## neshel

Mish said:


> Yes but the case officer usually only rings at 801 when either they are having doubts or someone has dobbed them in.
> 
> Hopefully the interview with the case officer cleared everything up for them


Yes. Hope for the best.


----------



## bumbumn

neshel said:


> Yes. Hope for the best.


Hi neshel

Can I ask you a silly question?I know you are waiting nearly 10 months now. Have you ever check your visa status? Did it change? If yes, from when it changed to "finalized"

My case it changed to "Finalized" from 2 weeks ago. I don't know if I should contact them again or keep impatiently waiting. Thank mate


----------



## neshel

bumbumn said:


> Hi neshel
> 
> Can I ask you a silly question?I know you are waiting nearly 10 months now. Have you ever check your visa status? Did it change? If yes, from when it changed to "finalized"
> 
> My case it changed to "Finalized" from 2 weeks ago. I don't know if I should contact them again or keep impatiently waiting. Thank mate


I applied thru paper documents. It is not online so I can not see that. But if your status says finalized then u shud call to dbip and get new password set for vevo.


----------



## MITCH175

Hello, I am new to this forum, well I have seen many post in this forum and found it was very helpful and informative. I have quick question hope people over here may help me with same. My wife applied Spouse visa 309 in October 2014. We got email last week stating need medical. How long it takes after medical go get the visa or there is still possibility case officer may ask for any other information.
Thanks in Advance...


----------



## daveenajohns

neshel said:


> Yes. Hope for the best.


Stay positive neshel.


----------



## neshel

daveenajohns said:


> Stay positive neshel.


Thankyou daveenajohns. Hoping for positive news in our life soon.


----------



## bumbumn

neshel said:


> I applied thru paper documents. It is not online so I can not see that. But if your status says finalized then u shud call to dbip and get new password set for vevo.


Can you explain the new password set for Vevo, neshel? I have no idea about it, do we need this to check status?


----------



## daveenajohns

bumbumn said:


> Can you explain the new password set for Vevo, neshel? I have no idea about it, d
> o we need this to check status?


Hi 
If you applied online, you do not need password. To access VEVO, you can use Reference number ( you can find this When you log into your immi aact usually look like EGR45XX and then fill the rest of the details like Passport no, Country of Birth etc.
Wish you all the best.


----------



## daveenajohns

You can check your current visa details using VEVO.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Has anyone sadly got rejected at the 801 stage? What were the reasons?

I want to ensure my second stage application goes through smoothly so I would like to learn from other people's mistakes.

Will post it by courier the day before so when the 2 year date comes up immigration will have it already in their hands.


----------



## Mish

There are 2 that I remember that were rejected at 801 stage that I remember. They were rejected due to being non genuine.

Try searching the forum for them. If you can't find them I will look for you later tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## panda

FYI: 

This is a currently automatic reply from DIBP:

PLEASE NOTE: Due to the high volume of cases, we are experiencing significant delays in processing Permanent Partner visa applications. While we endeavour to finalise all applications as quickly as possible, due to the current backlog, your application may not be finalised within the service standard time frame of 8 months from eligibility. Please also be aware that a further response will not be provided for application progress enquiries that are within the service standard time frame of 8 months.


----------



## Mish

thesmoothsuit: here is one refusal link I found for you: http://www.australiaforum.com/showthread.php?t=113410


----------



## ravimal3

Ok last night donkeys got rid of the monkey in the parliament and they gonna do their donkey thing even more under the turning bull. Don't care anymore... But will this change effect our visa applications, process time or anything in regards?


----------



## Mish

ravimal3 said:


> Ok last night donkeys got rid of the monkey in the parliament and they gonna do their donkey thing even more under the turning bull. Don't care anymore... But will this change effect our visa applications, process time or anything in regards?


Lol. Highly doubt it.

It is ridiculous that they keep changing prime ministers all the time now.


----------



## daveenajohns

panda said:


> FYI:
> 
> This is a currently automatic reply from DIBP:
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: Due to the high volume of cases, we are experiencing significant delays in processing Permanent Partner visa applications. While we endeavour to finalise all applications as quickly as possible, due to the current backlog, your application may not be finalised within the service standard time frame of 8 months from eligibility. Please also be aware that a further response will not be provided for application progress enquiries that are within the service standard time frame of 8 months.


Thanks for the update Panda


----------



## Melb

that means ...now for 801 will take more than 8 months.?

omg I was expecting it's 6 to 8 months.

I have seen approval for 801 in 4 to 6 months.

any comments or any update.

thanks


----------



## ravimal3

Melb said:


> that means ...now for 801 will take more than 8 months.?
> 
> omg I was expecting it's 6 to 8 months.
> 
> I have seen approval for 801 in 4 to 6 months.
> 
> any comments or any update.
> 
> thanks


Pretty much what it says is it could take more than 8 months. And you can inquire about your application at anytime, but department will only reply in detail on cases which has taken over 8 months.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Melb

ravimal3 said:


> Pretty much what it says is it could take more than 8 months. And you can inquire about your application at anytime, but department will only reply in detail on cases which has taken over 8 months.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


Hi Ravimal3

thanks for ur reply. I don't have much information on 801.so can't much. I have seen people getting 801 in 4 to 6 months.

backlog is just excuse for immigration. I don't know any reality but I have seen 4-6 month approVal for 801.

thanks


----------



## bumbumn

Melb said:


> Hi Ravimal3
> 
> thanks for ur reply. I don't have much information on 801.so can't much. I have seen people getting 801 in 4 to 6 months.
> 
> backlog is just excuse for immigration. I don't know any reality but I have seen 4-6 month approVal for 801.
> 
> thanks


I have seen many 4-6 months approval, they from Indo, LR or other second stage. But, still have many people who applied for 801 from Dec are waiting, me also. My will turn 9 months next Monday.

Btw, I called 131881 on the afternoon, it's seem like they take out the checking visa option, could anyone confirm about it? When I called them 2 weeks ago, they had it, I just left my number, and they called me back afterward. Now you have to wait in the list which normally 30-40 people are waiting as same


----------



## ravimal3

bumbumn said:


> I have seen many 4-6 months approval, they from Indo, LR or other second stage. But, still have many people who applied for 801 from Dec are waiting, me also. My will turn 9 months next Monday.
> 
> Btw, I called 131881 on the afternoon, it's seem like they take out the checking visa option, could anyone confirm about it? When I called them 2 weeks ago, they had it, I just left my number, and they called me back afterward. Now you have to wait in the list which normally 30-40 people are waiting as same


Hey bumbumn,

I didn't understand, what do u mean by checking visa option ? And when they called u back what did they say? Any information? And the list ?


----------



## bumbumn

ravimal3 said:


> Hey bumbumn,
> 
> I didn't understand, what do u mean by checking visa option ? And when they called u back what did they say? Any information? And the list ?


There was a option when you call them, so you can check your visa status, at the moment the closet option they have is checking working rights.

When I called them 2 weeks ago, there was a option that you can drop your phone number over there, and they will call you back, so you don't have to hold your phone for at least 1 hours. Yesterday I had to wait in the queue.....

Btw, I think it because of high demands, so they cut that option out of list


----------



## 18302

Hi all,

Is it necessary to inform Immi if my partner has become pregnant since lodging the 801 application? It's been about 4 months since eligible date and she's now 10 weeks pregnant.
Not sure if it really makes any difference at this stage or they don't care until the baby is actually born.

Thanks


----------



## ravimal3

BonezAU said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it necessary to inform Immi if my partner has become pregnant since lodging the 801 application? It's been about 4 months since eligible date and she's now 10 weeks pregnant.
> Not sure if it really makes any difference at this stage or they don't care until the baby is actually born.
> 
> Thanks


Definitely inform.


----------



## Melb

Its our 4th months...not a single update for our 801 online application.

god know what is happening.


----------



## ravimal3

Melb said:


> Its our 4th months...not a single update for our 801 online application.
> 
> god know what is happening.


For me exactly 7 months for today... One more month then 8 months completed. Then I'll push my lawyer to get an outcome kus she said wait till 8 months if nothing she'll contact the department and inquire.


----------



## Melb

ravimal3 said:


> For me exactly 7 months for today... One more month then 8 months completed. Then I'll push my lawyer to get an outcome kus she said wait till 8 months if nothing she'll contact the department and inquire.


Hi Ravimal3
since you applied ..did any one contacted you.


----------



## Melb

Melb said:


> Hi Ravimal3
> since you applied ..did any one contacted you.


mate which country ar u from...8 months is a long w8.


----------



## neshel

10 months 5 days for me . still waiting.


----------



## Melb

neshel said:


> 10 months 5 days for me . still waiting.


have anyone contacted you since u hav applied for 801 visa.

thanks


----------



## Sunil12

Hi neshel, have anyone contacted you since u hav applied for 801 visa.i mean any contact like phone or email etc ?



You like this.


----------



## neshel

Sunil12 said:


> Hi neshel, have anyone contacted you since u hav applied for 801 visa.i mean any contact like phone or email etc ?
> 
> You like this.


yes 2 weeks ago they called my sponsor confirming dob etc. that's all.. no news after that. still waiting but it will come up soon.


----------



## ravimal3

I'm from Sri Lanka... Nope no calls nothing. Not even my lawyer....


----------



## Jackie1012

Hello Everyone,

I just wanted to take opportunity and Thank everyone for their support and information provided in the thread through out 820/801 Visa journey.

at one stage I really thought that I am never going to get Visa and if I did it would be on my kids 21st Bday.  

however after just short wait of 9 months (2 Years and 9 months in total), I received a phone call asking / confirming same details that you would normally write in your history of relationship.

soon after that I was asked to do a new AFP Check since old one was expired (Geee!!! I Wonder why) and they can no longer use it at the time of decision. 

after 3 AFP Checks in total , 1 Medical , 2 file submissions, Countless time writing last 10 years of addresses and 2 years 9 months later one fine morning I got an email that my 801 Visa has been approved.


----------



## indoaus

Jackie1012 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to take opportunity and Thank everyone for their support and information provided in the thread through out 820/801 Visa journey.
> 
> at one stage I really thought that I am never going to get Visa and if I did it would be on my kids 21st Bday.
> 
> however after just short wait of 9 months (2 Years and 9 months in total), I received a phone call asking / confirming same details that you would normally write in your history of relationship.
> 
> soon after that I was asked to do a new AFP Check since old one was expired (Geee!!! I Wonder why) and they can no longer use it at the time of decision.
> 
> after 3 AFP Checks in total , 1 Medical , 2 file submissions, Countless time writing last 10 years of addresses and 2 years 9 months later one fine morning I got an email that my 801 Visa has been approved.


Wow great news&#128512; Calls for celebration!

Im still waiting 10 months 18 days


----------



## thomas09

Hi all,

New to this forum. I see a lot of people saying immigration wont look at your application until it has been past 8 months. Is that just for people from high risk countries or low risk too?

The service standard for low risk countries says 6 months on their website.
what is typically the time frame most people from low risk countries are waiting? 

thanks


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> And we are still waiting for our email/letter to ask us to apply .... while I have pretty much completed the whole application form already


and finally got our automated reminder e-mail this morning which is 7 weeks before our application date


----------



## Mish

MaxPower said:


> and finally got our automated reminder e-mail this morning which is 7 weeks before our application date


My friends husband was around 4 weeks out. Great news you got the email


----------



## Mish

thomas09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to this forum. I see a lot of people saying immigration wont look at your application until it has been past 8 months. Is that just for people from high risk countries or low risk too?
> 
> The service standard for low risk countries says 6 months on their website.
> what is typically the time frame most people from low risk countries are waiting?
> 
> thanks


Don't quote me on it but I believe it would be around the same.

We don't have alot of low risk applicants but before they got backlogged low risk and high risk were roughly the same.

Time will tell.

Hopefully the backlog clears soon


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Can someone please advise me.

The immigration checklist for the 801 states "Evidence to demonstrate that your relationship is genuine and continuing since the grant of your temporary partner visa".

The Statutory Declaration - Partner Visa documents for both Sponsor and Applicant asks you to fill in information in boxes pertaining to financial commitments, nature of household, social aspects, nature of commitment.

Will the filling out the Statutory Declaration - Partner Visa form be enough to meet the checklist requirement of "Evidence to demonstrate that your relationship is genuine and continuing since the grant of your temporary partner visa"?

Thanks.


----------



## Mish

No you require evidence to backup your claims. The stat decs are only one piece of evidence. You need other evidence like joint bank accounts, bills etc since the grant of the 820.

I suggest applying online then you only need to get the sponsors stat dec witnessed (applicant answers part of the online form). Also banks statements etc are available online these days so makes it easier too.


----------



## bumbumn

Dear friends, I asked Mark my case, and here is his answer, hopefully it can help you as well.



bumbumn said:


> Hi Mark. Could you help me in this question. I am waiting for 801 visa, as I submitted all paper work 8months 27 days ago. I called them 2 week ago and they said my application in "Finalized", but until now it's looks like nothing happen, so
> 
> 1/ Should I call them again or make any requirement? If my wife(sponsor) call them, Will it make any different?
> 
> 2/ I know they are backlog right now, but do they have any avarage time due for visa? Or they can keep application as long as they want?
> 
> Thank you so much Mark. God bless





MarkNortham said:


> Hi Bumbumn -
> 
> Thanks for the note. Finalised used to mean a decision has been made, but recently I've been seeing that on applications where some final info or docs has been requested but a decision has not yet been made. As long as you haven't missed any communications from them, you might give them a couple more weeks and then check in. DIBP has no time limits on processing time, so they can take as long as they want.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


----------



## Deep90

Wow...its so quiet with the grants. I am worried. It will b 6 months for me next week...


----------



## ravimal3

I don't like this waiting game... Pretty sure no one.. but what can we do? I guess nothing!!


----------



## Rishi1425

*Still waiting*

Hi guys u guys will be shocked to know that I am waiting from last 1 year and 5 months for 801 . My eligible date was 28 May 2014. And every time u ask them they say 6 to 8 months.

Applied for visa in 28 may 2012
Grant 820: 21 Jan 2014
Eligible date: 28 May 2014


----------



## Rishi1425

I am waiting from 1 year and 5 months now ...for 801 process


----------



## Hann4h

Rishi1425 said:


> Hi guys u guys will be shocked to know that I am waiting from last 1 year and 5 months for 801 . My eligible date was 28 May 2014. And every time u ask them they say 6 to 8 months.
> 
> Applied for visa in 28 may 2012
> Grant 820: 21 Jan 2014
> Eligible date: 28 May 2014


Could you please tell us during the waiting time have you been contacted by the IMMI? And any reason why you have to wait even more than 12 months?


----------



## Rishi1425

Hann4h said:


> Could you please tell us during the waiting time have you been contacted by the IMMI? And any reason why you have to wait even more than 12 months?


In time being they done investigation back home and ask for clarification.

I summit the clarification and now it's been 4 months after that.


----------



## Mish

Rishi1425 said:


> In time being they done investigation back home and ask for clarification.
> 
> I summit the clarification and now it's been 4 months after that.


Oh my god! Where is your home country? What sort of investigation and clarification have they done?

Have you gone to your local member for help or lodged a complaint? 1 yr 4 months is just too long.


----------



## Rishi1425

They went to my country to India and interview my parents and my sister for 2-3 hours . Asking questions about me and my wife . But my parents doesn't know about my wife's family as she doesn't have anyone except me and the fact they don't speak English . But my sister communicate with my wife on almost daily basis. She knows everything exactly but my parents don't and it's a big g issue for immigration. That's why they need clarification. 

I tried everything email , phone call but always same answer. 
But Two weeks ago I feed up so much then I finally filled a complaint against them on global feedback under complaints . Hopefully it will help them to take a decision.


----------



## Rishi1425

Mish said:


> Oh my god! Where is your home country? What sort of investigation and clarification have they done?
> 
> Have you gone to your local member for help or lodged a complaint? 1 yr 4 months is just too long.


Hi mish 
Did u went to your local member for help, if yes what did they say..??

Thanks


----------



## Mish

You would think communicating with in-law's isn't a big deal this day in age where not everyone gets along with their in-law's etc.

If your wife has learnt your mother tongue at TAFE or university you can provide that as evidence.


----------



## Mish

Rishi1425 said:


> Hi mish
> Did u went to your local member for help, if yes what did they say..??
> 
> Thanks


No I haven't had to. I have read of people going to their local member for help.


----------



## Rishi1425

Mish said:


> No I haven't had to. I have read of people going to their local member for help.


My lawyer was telling me that as well but u need good reference to reach them and it takes a good person as well who is willing to help.

I don't know if they can do anything in these matters .

No my wife hasn't learned my language as my sister speaks English well.


----------



## Rishi1425

May be someone should ask these case officers or investigators how well they go along with their In- laws or does their parents know every single thing about their partners. And their families


----------



## indoaus

Rishi1425 said:


> They went to my country to India and interview my parents and my sister for 2-3 hours . Asking questions about me and my wife . But my parents doesn't know about my wife's family as she doesn't have anyone except me and the fact they don't speak English . But my sister communicate with my wife on almost daily basis. She knows everything exactly but my parents don't and it's a big g issue for immigration. That's why they need clarification.
> 
> I tried everything email , phone call but always same answer.
> But Two weeks ago I feed up so much then I finally filled a complaint against them on global feedback under complaints . Hopefully it will help them to take a decision.


Feel for you my friend ! Im about to hit 11 months, looks like its heading in the same direction. 
Good on ya for keeping patience this long 
Wish you all the best


----------



## Rishi1425

indoaus said:


> Feel for you my friend ! Im about to hit 11 months, looks like its heading in the same direction.
> Good on ya for keeping patience this long
> Wish you all the best


Did u fill complaint on global feedback ...??? I will suggest that only then u will reach somewhere 
Have they call u for interview or came to see you so far.


----------



## indoaus

Rishi1425 said:


> Did u fill complaint on global feedback ...??? I will suggest that only then u will reach somewhere
> Have they call u for interview or came to see you so far.


neither i have been contacted in anyway nor have i made any complaints. Im just keeping patience for the time being. 
Ive been advised to wait by my lawyer so lets see how long does this waiting game go on.... 
My life is on hold for last 11 months...


----------



## Rishi1425

Hohhot hope u keep positive energy I am waiting from 3 years and 5 months in total now . Lost my patience that's why I filled complaint .


----------



## madanlm

Dear All, 

My wife is living with me in Australia since 4 months on a 6 month tourist visa single entry. We have applied for partner Visa in April 2015. Her Visitor Visa will expire on 30 nov 2015.
We have just found out she is 12 weeks pregnant. She has an Interim Medicare card. 

While she is in this condition I would like for her to stay with me here and deliver the baby here. 

Since there is NO. "no further stay" condition applied on her visa. I'm hoping to get a an extension of her Visa. Im not sure about his! 

Kindly let me know some pointers the procedure to get this done.

Also in this condition is it required to inform the Immigration Dept to update the case file. I have no information yet about the allocation of a CO.

Regards,
madanlm


----------



## ravimal3

Just wondering how many are waiting more than 8 months for their 801?


----------



## steviz

I am about to hit 9 months waiting time since i lodged 801 online early January this year by myself. I met my wife 7 years ago and married more than 3 years, our lovely baby was born on March this year, we even bought own dream home togethet before the marriage. I recently contacted global feedback and lodge the complain, got reply from one CO and said they are on backlog. Cant believe it!!!


----------



## abood

Hi I hold visa 820 can I travel on this visa or should apply bridge b visa


----------



## 18302

abood said:


> Hi I hold visa 820 can I travel on this visa or should apply bridge b visa


You can usually travel on an 820, but if you are going anywhere for a long time it would be worth notifying Immigration.

Check your visa grant notice as well, it should state any conditions of your visa there.


----------



## neshel

10 mnths 10 days no reply


----------



## ravimal3

Damn it. It's still 820....


----------



## AngelaMay

*over 9 months now*



ravimal3 said:


> Just wondering how many are waiting more than 8 months for their 801?


I'm in my 9 months and 2 days now... I hope I'd get it before this month ends..


----------



## Melb

neshel said:


> 10 mnths 10 days no reply


that means...immediately have not even contacted you not even a single time from your date of eligibility.

tks


----------



## Rishi1425

steviz said:


> I am about to hit 9 months waiting time since i lodged 801 online early January this year by myself. I met my wife 7 years ago and married more than 3 years, our lovely baby was born on March this year, we even bought own dream home togethet before the marriage. I recently contacted global feedback and lodge the complain, got reply from one CO and said they are on backlog. Cant believe it!!!


Thats not good at all . Even after baby why they can't take decision . When did u apply for ur visa .?


----------



## Deep90

This waiting game is just getting ridiculous. Immi is taking longer and longer to process. From 9 months is now no less than 10 months. God knows how far are they with the backlogs. I just need this to get over already! :'(


----------



## bumbumn

9 months 4 days..... It's heavy burden on my shoulders, I can't do anything without thinking about it.


----------



## wishful

A friend applied for 801 on the last week of February and got approved on the first week of this month, so roughly just 6 months; received a call from immigration maybe a couple of weeks before approval. Maybe, one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Mish

wishful said:


> A friend applied for 801 on the last week of February and got approved on the first week of this month, so roughly just 6 months; received a call from immigration maybe a couple of weeks before approval. Maybe, one of the lucky ones.


What country are they from?

Maybe they are a lucky one


----------



## Melb

bumbumn said:


> 9 months 4 days..... It's heavy burden on my shoulders, I can't do anything without thinking about it.


yes I can understand ...I am about to hit 5th month and no one has contacted me nither my husband.

If prime minister can be replaced in less than 24 hours then why not our applications can't be processed.

dont know what is this going on....some are getting in 4 to 6 months...n some 6 to.9 months...

we all should go melbourne office and should speak...

tks


----------



## Deep90

It will b 6 months for me next week


----------



## abood

Me 8 months and half


----------



## panda

Melb said:


> yes I can understand ...I am about to hit 5th month and no one has contacted me nither my husband.
> 
> If prime minister can be replaced in less than 24 hours then why not our applications can't be processed.
> 
> dont know what is this going on....some are getting in 4 to 6 months...n some 6 to.9 months...
> 
> we all should go melbourne office and should speak...
> 
> tks


lets go all


----------



## Rishi1425

I think i am the longest one in this group who is waiting for 3 years and 6 months. or is there anyone waiting longer than me...???
for the whole process including both 820 and 801...


----------



## steviz

Rishi1425 said:


> Thats not good at all . Even after baby why they can't take decision . When did u apply for ur visa .?


Lodged 820 at 27.12.2012 and 801 at 04.01.2015


----------



## Rishi1425

steviz said:


> Lodged 820 at 27.12.2012 and 801 at 04.01.2015


hi steviz .. may be you should go see Local MP


----------



## wishful

Mish said:


> What country are they from?
> 
> Maybe they are a lucky one


Indeed they are very lucky!

Sponsor is Australian, applicant is from Philippines. They're in de-facto relationship, no kids and no mortgages. They were living apart for more than a year between 820 approval and 801 application; applicant only returned to Australia to prepare and submit PR application.


----------



## Mish

wishful said:


> Indeed they are very lucky!
> 
> Sponsor is Australian, applicant is from Philippines. They're in de-facto relationship, no kids and no mortgages. They were living apart for more than a year between 820 approval and 801 application; applicant only returned to Australia to prepare and submit PR application.


Wow! Very lucky indeed especially living apart all the time. Maybe it goes on how one presents the application?

I think that if they processed in order of eligibility date then people would not be complaining.


----------



## ravimal3

This is insane...


----------



## Hann4h

I think maybe the way we present our evidence to the Case officer can make a huge impact on the processing time.


----------



## Becky26

The whole time I've been here the only thing that can explain this miraculously quick processing is Luck! 
Its all so random; some HR country applicants have gotten their visas in no time while the LR ones have been waiting for months.
Hang in there! Hope you get yours very soon.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## daveenajohns

Any news guys? Neshel have you heard anything?


----------



## neshel

daveenajohns said:


> Any news guys? Neshel have you heard anything?


No news. One month since co spoke to my patner. Almost eleven months after eligibility for me.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> What country are they from?
> 
> Maybe they are a lucky one


Hi Mish

I have few questions regarding my application.

I applied for 801 online on may 2015 and my eligibility date was 20 June 2015.

1. still my online application status show...application recieved. but I have seen it changes to application in progress.

2. how long the backlog issue will run...

3. if I am planning to move from melbourne to pertg for a very short trip..just to see my family...will I have to inform immigration because I am still on 820 .

4. according to your experience when I can expect I will get 801 visa grant...any likely answer will help me...I am June 2015 applicant.
should I expect jan or feb ...or it will happen before Christmas 2015.

thanks you Mish.

will w8 for your reply.

much appriciable

Melb


----------



## Mish

Hi Melb

I am in the dark just as everyone else is so I have no idea how long the backlog will last and if it will get worse or better.

Are you moving to Perth or going for a holiday? Just that you said short trip which indicates a holiday. If a short holiday don't need to tell them but moving you do.

I would take a guess at maybe around Feb/March 2016 for a grant just based on what we are seeing. Hopefully it is sooner than that.


----------



## Melb

Hi Mish

yes I am just going on holidays for 1 months...not taking my partner with me.

will come back to melbourne in mid of dec from perth.

what about the application status issue..application recieved to application under progress.. would like to hear your reply on this. my application still show application recieved and it hasn't changed to under process...usually it have seen ...it happens in few weeks.

last thank u for ur reply...this form is so helpful and person like u support guide is like g8 guider.

thanks Mish

Melb


----------



## Mish

I wouldn't worry about the application status, from memory alot waiting for a 100 or 801 are still in received status.

If the visa is not granted before you go make sure you upload evidence of contact while apart.

I would also include a statement of why your partner is not going with you. As DIBP are cracking down I would not be surprised if it is something that they ask. Also make sure it is consistent ie. If you say they can't get leave from work make sure they aren't going on holidays by themselves.


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

If it makes you feel any better, I would say that your visa will be granted before X'mas so you have enough time to prepare a big party lolzzz

G'luck! 



Melb said:


> 4. according to your experience when I can expect I will get 801 visa grant...any likely answer will help me...I am June 2015 applicant.
> should I expect jan or feb ...or it will happen before Christmas 2015.
> 
> Melb


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> I wouldn't worry about the application status, from memory alot waiting for a 100 or 801 are still in received status.
> 
> If the visa is not granted before you go make sure you upload evidence of contact while apart.
> 
> I would also include a statement of why your partner is not going with you. As DIBP are cracking down I would not be surprised if it is something that they ask. Also make sure it is consistent ie. If you say they can't get leave from work make sure they aren't going on holidays by themselves.


Hi Mish

I am going because one of my blood relative lives in perth and they hav 2 undergo sone operation and going to support my family present in perth...not taking my partner with me because I don't want my him to struggle.

I don't think I need to inform immigration about my 4 week trip to perth. because I will be coming back in 4 weeks ...most likely in dec start.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> I am going because one of my blood relative lives in perth and they hav 2 undergo sone operation and going to support my family present in perth...not taking my partner with me because I don't want my him to struggle.
> 
> I don't think I need to inform immigration about my 4 week trip to perth. because I will be coming back in 4 weeks ...most likely in dec start.


Nah you don't need to inform them you just need to make sure you have contact when apart evidence.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Nah you don't need to inform them you just need to make sure you have contact when apart evidence.


yes Mish...

thanks u


----------



## abood

8 months 2 weeks waiting


----------



## indoaus

Finished 11 months today 
Havent heard a thing....


----------



## abood

It's great. Wow


----------



## bumbumn

I heard many people get contact at 9 month 18-19 day. Hopefully,it means will be my turn next week.


----------



## abood

I contacted immigration today they said waiting times now from 12- 15 months


----------



## 18302

abood said:


> I contacted immigration today they said waiting times now from 12- 15 months


They are now quoting that on their website too


----------



## Dinkum

Hi... I think that the 12-15 months on the website applies to the grant of the 820, not the 801. Several recent posts to this thread have indicated that the 801 is now taking 8 months or more due to the backlog.


----------



## Anya

Immi website still says 6/8 months.
On 7 months now, and not even going to worry about it for a while as my agent who spoke to Immi said 801s are now taking over 8 months to process. 
Everyone who's waiting for ages should be excited, can't be long now!!
(But I would definitely spam them with calls and emails haha)


----------



## Mish

abood said:


> I contacted immigration today they said waiting times now from 12- 15 months


Are you sure you asked about 801? Just asking because those are the same processing times for the 820.


----------



## abood

I'm sure they said 801 waiting times now 12-15 months


----------



## Dinkum

*801 wait times*



abood said:


> I'm sure they said 801 waiting times now 12-15 months


 Yours is the first time I have heard 12-15 months for an 801. It might be worth calling them again to check.


----------



## Mish

abood said:


> I'm sure they said 801 waiting times now 12-15 months


I would check again because it is too much of a coincidence that they said exactly the same time as the 820.

Or ..... maybe they don't want you to keep calling so they gave you a longer processing time


----------



## Melb

it can't be 12 to 15 months..

It's still 6 to 8 months..or even before.

now a says immigration is going through backlog....so that might be the cause of delay.

this who are w8ing for 801 ...processing time is 6 to 8 ...Not 12 to 15

will.be great of you guys call immigration again to share correct information on form.

much appriciable
thanks guys


----------



## AngeliquePrince

hi all,

based on the acknowledgement letter it is still 6 to 8 months. Let us hope for the best


----------



## Deep90

abood said:


> I contacted immigration today they said waiting times now from 12- 15 months


Are you serious?? What about those who submitted it before the processing time changed??? That is unfair


----------



## Melb

Its still 6 to 8 months. Immigration is just going through lot of backlog.

there is no change in processing time for 801 applicants.


----------



## Becky26

12-15 months is the processing time frame for the first stage partner visa application.

I called immigration this week and was quoted 6-8 months time frame for subclass 100 visa.
Don't panic guys! Hopefully the backlog clears soon. Good Luck to all waiting!

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## 18302

12-15 months for 820, wow! My wife's was granted in less than 2 months after our wedding. We had it all prepared before we even got married, ordered our official marriage certificate on the Monday after our wedding then sent the 820 in by paper.

How times have changed...


----------



## Mish

BonezAU said:


> 12-15 months for 820, wow! My wife's was granted in less than 2 months after our wedding. We had it all prepared before we even got married, ordered our official marriage certificate on the Monday after our wedding then sent the 820 in by paper.
> 
> How times have changed...


You applied from a PMV? If so they are still fast granting them in majority of cases.


----------



## 18302

Mish said:


> You applied from a PMV? If so they are still fast granting them in majority of cases.


Yep we did, good to hear that's still the case. I guess the 12-15 months for first stage is more geared towards the 309 visa.


----------



## Melb

Becky26, I believe you...for 801 ...its 6 to 8 months and immigration is facing backlogs ...so that's why 801 applicants are taking longer than 8 months..


hope backlog will clear soon and we will get accurate processing time line...

as Becaky26 is saying....she had spoken to immigration last week that means 6 to 8 correct.

will be great guys if u can push and call immigration for more conformation.

cheers.
I am on 5th month....no one has contacted us...not a single one..

cheers


----------



## panda

I emailed them on 13/9 and this is what they said:

"While we endeavour to finalise all applications as quickly as possible, due to the current backlog, your application may not be finalised within the service standard time frame of 8 months from eligibility."

sigh


----------



## indoaus

Guys this is what i woke up to this morning:

People from Australian immigration went to india to my house to Question my family about my relationship with my Australian partner...
They were cross checking everything what i have said in my statement 
Eg: my partner went to india with me, where, when, why? howlong she stayed? Am i going to marry her or not

It doesnt worry me as my family told them the truth
so just letting you know that you might expect a surprise visit back home, Be prepared 

Any body have similar experience and got their visa granted? pls do share what to expect next 

cheers


----------



## Deep90

@indoaus
Wow..and you have been waiting for your 801 for almost a yr...seems like immigration is going really strict and cross checking everything before they grant anything.


----------



## louiseb

i received an email 3 weeks ago in regards to my partner visa (Permanent partner visa that is) due to me arriving on a PMV 2 years ago, the department have informed me that there is a waiting process of 18 months, rightly said by most there is a huge back log of applicants. did any one else have to pay for their application? 

thanks guys 
louiseb


----------



## Mish

Indoaus .... you aren't the first one from India that I have heard of family in India getting a home visit. Have heard of a few of these the last 6 months. They do seem to be getting stricker.


----------



## Mish

louiseb said:


> i received an email 3 weeks ago in regards to my partner visa (Permanent partner visa that is) due to me arriving on a PMV 2 years ago, the department have informed me that there is a waiting process of 18 months, rightly said by most there is a huge back log of applicants. did any one else have to pay for their application?
> 
> thanks guys
> louiseb


No you don't pay for the 801 you paid the fee at 820 stage. Are you able to copy and paste exactly what they said regarding the 18 months processing time and backlog?


----------



## Harsh90

indoaus said:


> Guys this is what i woke up to this morning:
> 
> People from Australian immigration went to india to my house to Question my family about my relationship with my Australian partner...
> They were cross checking everything what i have said in my statement
> Eg: my partner went to india with me, where, when, why? howlong she stayed? Am i going to marry her or not
> 
> It doesnt worry me as my family told them the truth
> so just letting you know that you might expect a surprise visit back home, Be prepared
> 
> Any body have similar experience and got their visa granted? pls do share what to expect next
> 
> cheers


Hi Indoaus.
Would you mind if you tell us who they interviewed in your family and how long they were there, what sort of question they asked. 
Cheers.


----------



## Oz4Pom

Just got this automated reply email

'We regret to inform you that there is a significant backlog of work in the section and we are currently not able to meet the expected service standard processing time of 8 months, as it is more in the 12 – 15 months range.'

Looks like we are all in for the long haul


----------



## Mish

Oz4Pom said:


> Just got this automated reply email
> 
> 'We regret to inform you that there is a significant backlog of work in the section and we are currently not able to meet the expected service standard processing time of 8 months, as it is more in the 12 &#150; 15 months range.'
> 
> Looks like we are all in for the long haul


Interesting .... I wonder if it is true reflection or to stop people from bugging them. Time will tell.....

How it would be nice if they pooled the 100 and 801 together.


----------



## daveenajohns

Oz4Pom said:


> Just got this automated reply email
> 
> 'We regret to inform you that there is a significant backlog of work in the section and we are currently not able to meet the expected service standard processing time of 8 months, as it is more in the 12 - 15 months range.'
> 
> Looks like we are all in for the long haul


Hi Oz4Pom,
Please tell me this is not true. It means I have to wait another 5-8 months. Anyways, Thanks for the update.


----------



## panda

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Oz4Pom,
> Please tell me this is not true. It means I have to wait another 5-8 months. Anyways, Thanks for the update.


I'm really angry right now while thinking I can't do anything. What they said are not true, we have seen some got grant even before 6 months.

*~%{*}>{*]>}*]€{>}+{€{£|£{=]>~*{={. Ahhhhhhhhhh I hate them.


----------



## daveenajohns

panda said:


> I'm really angry right now while thinking I can't do anything. What they said are not true, we have seen some got grant even before 6 months.
> 
> *~%{*}>{*]>}*]€{>}+{€{£|£{=]>~*{={. Ahhhhhhhhhh I hate them.


I have seen people got grants within 2 months. But again some peopke here are waiting for nearly for 11 months. I do not what to expect. I m so frustrated.


----------



## Gothenburg

indoaus said:


> Guys this is what i woke up to this morning:
> 
> People from Australian immigration went to india to my house to Question my family about my relationship with my Australian partner...
> They were cross checking everything what i have said in my statement
> Eg: my partner went to india with me, where, when, why? howlong she stayed? Am i going to marry her or not
> 
> It doesnt worry me as my family told them the truth
> so just letting you know that you might expect a surprise visit back home, Be prepared
> 
> Any body have similar experience and got their visa granted? pls do share what to expect next
> 
> cheers


I have the same wiew as you have.

I hope they will visit my family..
and interview everyone of them, 
that would strengthen my case so much that no other evidence would be necessary. .


----------



## abood

9 months waiting


----------



## Becky26

Oz4Pom said:


> Just got this automated reply email 'We regret to inform you that there is a significant backlog of work in the section and we are currently not able to meet the expected service standard processing time of 8 months, as it is more in the 12 &#150; 15 months range.' Looks like we are all in for the long haul


WHAT???? So I need to wait for 15 months again to get the second stage? What the hell is wrong with immigration?? Like honestly

I haven't even reached the 6 month mark :'(
I thought getting the second stage was going to quicker. Was not hoping to waiting for 15 months again. 
Good luck to all waiting

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> WHAT???? So I need to wait for 15 months again to get the second stage? What the hell is wrong with immigration?? Like honestly
> 
> I haven't even reached the 6 month mark :'(
> I thought getting the second stage was going to quicker. Was not hoping to waiting for 15 months again.
> Good luck to all waiting
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


Maybe 100 will be less than 801 ... time will tell.....

Would be a good exercise to compare you against someone with the same kind of eligibility date for the 801.


----------



## Bamborabi

Hello guys,

What is the current processing time for providing grants for Subclass 100 (Permanent Visa) ? I applied for my Subclass 100 on July 13. What are the current trends / timelines for Subclass 100 Visa

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Maybe 100 will be less than 801 ... time will tell..... Would be a good exercise to compare you against someone with the same kind of eligibility date for the 801.


Hopefully I'll be able to find someone with the same eligibility date.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Becky26

Bamborabi said:


> Hello guys, What is the current processing time for providing grants for Subclass 100 (Permanent Visa) ? I applied for my Subclass 100 on July 13. What are the current trends / timelines for Subclass 100 Visa Regards Bamborabi


Hey Bamborabi,

Last time I spoke to immigration I was quoted 6-8 months processing time frame. I've applied for the subclass 100 as well.

But from the posts on the thread the wait might be longer than what they have advised. 
As Mish said, only time will tell. 
Good luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## jp1985

Becky26 said:


> Hey Bamborabi,
> 
> Last time I spoke to immigration I was quoted 6-8 months processing time frame. I've applied for the subclass 100 as well.
> 
> But from the posts on the thread the wait might be longer than what they have advised.
> As Mish said, only time will tell.
> Good luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


I think the second stage backlog is an impact that was not resolved from the backlog happened last year from the first stage. Not enough human resource at dibp to assess the huge number of applicants. Higher application fee but still backlog 

At least, the positive side, dibp can assess better to grant genuine partner applicants who really want to reside in Australia permanently.

Again, it clashes with the issue that better jobs in the market mostly require pr/citizen only.


----------



## Dayvt

Hi all,
Eligibility date was 27th September 2015.
I have submitted all of my second part information so thought I'd subscribe to this thread to see how others are going.
Looks las though it's going to be a slow process again...


----------



## Melb

I have just spoken to immigration..they said...processing time is 6 to 8 months and we can also likely to complete many applications before that...all depend on case 2 case.


I don't know what backlog came from.


----------



## 18302

I just received this after submitting an online enquiry:

AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED RESPONSE - PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL.



Partner (Permanent) Subclass 801 Visa Processing Centre
Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)



Dear Client,



The Permanent Partner Section acknowledges the time it is taking to process permanent partner applications and that this may be of concern to you and your family.



We regret to inform you that there is a significant backlog of work in the section and we are currently not able to meet the expected service standard processing time of 8 months, as it is more in the 12 – 15 months range.



As we wish to focus on processing applications, we will not be able to respond to the following queries:

· We will not respond to requests for an update on your application.

· We will not acknowledge the receipt of online applications – your TRN number is your receipt that your application form has been submitted.

· We will not prioritise your application. In the interest of fairness to all, applications are processed in date order of lodgement.

· We will not provide a timeframe for the processing of your application.

· We will not acknowledge receipt of miscellaneous documents.



We confirm that we will do the following:

· We will process applications as quickly as possible and advise the outcome immediately.

· We will contact you directly should further information be required.

· We will respond to email inquiries that are not included in the list of responses contained further in this message within 2 weeks.



We would ask that you assist by doing the following:

· Ensure that you refer to the checklist and upload all supporting documents if you submitted your application online.

· Ensure that you refer to the checklist and send us a complete package of information if you intend to forward your documentation by post.



We ask for your patience and understanding during this period.


----------



## Melb

OMG...CANT WE ALL GATHER AND GO TO IMMIGRATION OFFICE.

if immigration is having backlog ...is it our fault...?

why we should suffer.


----------



## Bamborabi

jp1985 said:


> I think the second stage backlog is an impact that was not resolved from the backlog happened last year from the first stage. Not enough human resource at dibp to assess the huge number of applicants. Higher application fee but still backlog
> 
> At least, the positive side, dibp can assess better to grant genuine partner applicants who really want to reside in Australia permanently.
> 
> Again, it clashes with the issue that better jobs in the market mostly require pr/citizen only.


I am finding it hard to get jobs , in an already tough job market. I have 10+ years of experience having worked in several big companies (in India, US including Australia) as employers prefer PR/Citizens. The job market is getting tougher and tougher whilst Australia is inking slowly and slowly into recession. I hope I get both my 100 visa and a permanent job soon. Else I have to pack my bags and go back to India.

This whole partner visa thingy has become a total mess.


----------



## Mish

Thanks BonezAU that is a very informative auto responder they have. I wonder what the auto responder has for Brisbane (100) in regards to the processing time.


----------



## Becky26

"Patience and Understanding"? that has to be a joke! We can keep waiting but they can't be bothered or have the courtesy to even let us know that they have received our application after we have paid thousands of dollars. DIBP reaches new heights of incompetence everyday.


----------



## aussiesteve

Becky26 said:


> "Patience and Understanding"? that has to be a joke! We can keep waiting but they can't be bothered or have the courtesy to even let us know that they have received our application after we have paid thousands of dollars. DIBP reaches new heights of incompetence everyday.


Its not the DIBP but rather their political masters who keep increasing fees whilst cutting staff.


----------



## Bamborabi

What are we supposed to do till we get our 100 visa (which seems like an awfully long wait, just like the 309 ) ? I am watching my career float right out of the window. 

Is there anyone here on this forum who had his/her 100 visa granted recently ? If so please share your experiences. How do we convince employers to employ us on a 309 visa ? I just got rejected by a Big Aussie company (excellent pay package) after clearing 4 rounds of interview because I did not have a PR and they consider 309 a temporary visa.

Firstly we need to wait for the 309 visa to start living with our spouse then struggle again to convince folks that we are good enough to be hired.

This is an absolute torture.

Is there anyone who has been employed by a multinational or big company in Aus whilst being on a 309 ?


----------



## Becky26

Bamborabi said:


> What are we supposed to do till we get our 100 visa (which seems like an awfully long wait, just like the 309 ) ? I am watching my career float right out of the window.
> 
> Is there anyone here on this forum who had his/her 100 visa granted recently ? If so please share your experiences. How do we convince employers to employ us on a 309 visa ? I just got rejected by a Big Aussie company (excellent pay package) after clearing 4 rounds of interview because I did not have a PR and they consider 309 a temporary visa.
> 
> Firstly we need to wait for the 309 visa to start living with our spouse then struggle again to convince folks that we are good enough to be hired.
> 
> This is an absolute torture.
> 
> Is there anyone who has been employed by a multinational or big company in Aus whilst being on a 309 ?


So sorry to hear about the issues you've been experiencing  It took me a couple of months to get a full time job. I am on subclass 309 at the moment.

By the grace of GOD I have been lucky with jobs and have been working for AppleCare then Apple Online Store since January 2015. I got back in October 2014 got to work for the G20 in Brisbane.
They didn't seem to have any issues with my visa as the length of stay when logging into VEVO says indefinite.

Good Luck to you and hope you find something soon!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

Bamborabi said:


> Is there anyone who has been employed by a multinational or big company in Aus whilst being on a 309 ?


I know of a few that have while on their 309 or 820. I also know of one that a job with one big company while on their PMV.

However saying that I also know one that has been struggling to get regular work but has had work for a few months now but couldn't find work for about 6 months, however the resume left alot to be desired.

It is luck of the draw and the resume. It also depends on your field as some are more competitive than others ie. IT.

Being PR or citizen does not always help, I have heard of some citizens not being able to find jobs.


----------



## Melb

Hi guys

I have been attached this form from long time.

I just want you to read my message. My partner has been w8ing for 801 and I can see the tension on her face...always..yes 

no job, can't do education, can't apply for good jobs, and a freedom of living life. Daily I see stress and tension on her face...but my partner always try to hide and show how strong a person can become.

guys instead of writing and sharing posts and messages to each other...cant we make any plans to approach immigration and do something serious so that whosoever is w8ing for their 100 , 801 visas get some early processing response.

I know it's easy for me to wright but I am here to initiate any planning for all applicants who has been wating. it will be great if we make any plans and could able to lead our voice to immigration department. I have seen immigration keep on increasing fees and processing time without even bothering how an applicant feels when he/she w8 for grant.

last I can pray all who are w8ing for there visas shoud get as soon as possible...and can start living there life tension free.

hope I have not written anything long...just wants to initiate spark for those who has been w8ing.

thank guys for reading.


----------



## 18302

Immigration themselves probably can't do much about it, if we want to make noise the most effective way is probably by contacting your local member of parliament.


----------



## Bamborabi

Let me make myself very clear, I am not complaining about the job market I am complaining about the partner visa processing. I was rejected solely on the basis that I was on Temporary visa (which is what the 309 visa is on paper).

And.. I hold a Bachelors & Masters Degree from the USA and over 10 years of experience in Information technology. The problem is with the partner visa processing and I strongly object the poor service I am getting. I will try convincing other employers in a better way next time.

Meanwhile if there is a way we can expedite the visa processing please let me know and do share your ideas here.


----------



## Mish

IT is a very tough market the moment unfortunately even people with Australian degrees and experience in IT are having trouble getting jobs.

Just keep on trying and eventually you will get something.

On the plus side you applied for a 100 which seems to have shorter processing times. You could always send them an email and ask for an update  - I am curious to if their auto responder says 12 to 18 months like the 801 does.


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately DIBP can't do much when their staff are being cut. I really feel for them.

I work for another govt dept and we have lost staff too and are expected to the same work (if not more) with less staff members.

The problem DIBP face is that with the recent issues in the media if DIBP approve someone and later they go and hold up a cafe DIBP will be in alot of trouble. Also with people faking relationships too they have to be more careful.

If the waiting means that some non genuine people get rejected I am all for it. The only thing I would like is when the processing times change that DIBP email all applications that are being processed to let people know that it is taking longer.

I also wished that 100 and 801 were treated the same. Obviously there are more 801's because of all of the people that came on PMV's too.

If it means my husband's citizenship eligibility date gets pushed back 6 months then so be it.


----------



## Rishi1425

Hello guys , after waiting almost 4 years for whole process.and 1 years for 801. On Tuesday I got REJECTED . For no strong reason or no strong evidence . 

It's just because one ignorant case officer thinks our relationship is not genuine .

They basically disregard all our evidence and all the support letter from Australian friends , doctor, employer, tax accountant and many many photos, financial evidence as we'll..
They accepting we given them all but we goons disregard this.

It is really a disgrace awful system run by some narrow minded, ignorant, blunt BUREAUCRATS .

WHO JUST LISTEN TO WHAT THEY MINISTER TOLD THEM . 

NOT FOLLOW THE LAW...

The best thing we will be to raise your voice against this system through your local LABOUR MP and all together.

GOODLUCK TO ALL of you.


----------



## Mish

I am soool sorry Rishi. Makes me sad when genuine couples get rejected . What was their reason for rejection if you don't mind me asking? 

It so unfortunate you now have to go to MRT to appeal


----------



## indoaus

Rishi1425 said:


> Hello guys , after waiting almost 4 years for whole process.and 1 years for 801. On Tuesday I got REJECTED . For no strong reason or no strong evidence .
> 
> It's just because one ignorant case officer thinks our relationship is not genuine .
> 
> They basically disregard all our evidence and all the support letter from Australian friends , doctor, employer, tax accountant and many many photos, financial evidence as we'll..
> They accepting we given them all but we goons disregard this.
> 
> It is really a disgrace awful system run by some narrow minded, ignorant, blunt BUREAUCRATS .
> 
> WHO JUST LISTEN TO WHAT THEY MINISTER TOLD THEM .
> 
> NOT FOLLOW THE LAW...
> 
> The best thing we will be to raise your voice against this system through your local LABOUR MP and all together.
> 
> GOODLUCK TO ALL of you.


So sorry to hear that my friend, what was the reason they rejected your application? there has to be some sort of explaining..\

dont worry and do not stop here take it to the tribunal, you will succeed

All the best


----------



## daveenajohns

Rishi1425 said:


> Hello guys , after waiting almost 4 years for whole process.and 1 years for 801. On Tuesday I got REJECTED . For no strong reason or no strong evidence .
> 
> It's just because one ignorant case officer thinks our relationship is not genuine .
> 
> They basically disregard all our evidence and all the support letter from Australian friends , doctor, employer, tax accountant and many many photos, financial evidence as we'll..
> They accepting we given them all but we goons disregard this.
> 
> It is really a disgrace awful system run by some narrow minded, ignorant, blunt BUREAUCRATS .
> 
> WHO JUST LISTEN TO WHAT THEY MINISTER TOLD THEM .
> 
> NOT FOLLOW THE LAW...
> 
> The best thing we will be to raise your voice against this system through your local LABOUR MP and all together.
> 
> GOODLUCK TO ALL of you.


I m so sorry Rishi. Sounds like you have submitted enough evidences. Did Immi contacted you guys before the decision ?


----------



## Deep90

It really upsets me to see genuine files get rejected. Is this a new strategy of immi to make more money btw?? Obviously for mrt they need to pay more only to get a grant in the end. Rejection after a yrs waiting is so depressing.

Its been 6 months for me and my partner today and we r still waiting. If only they rush with the process. 12-15 months wait is too long.
Its worrying me as well. The last thing i would want is my file getting rejected after all this wait *sigh* we r going overseas in jan and i hope to get a verdict from the DIBP before we go. It will be a relief and we will be able to enjoy our trip without any stress...


----------



## abood

I'm waiting now 9 months what about yours


----------



## aussiesteve

Rishi1425 said:


> Hello guys , after waiting almost 4 years for whole process.and 1 years for 801. On Tuesday I got REJECTED . For no strong reason or no strong evidence .
> 
> It's just because one ignorant case officer thinks our relationship is not genuine .
> 
> They basically disregard all our evidence and all the support letter from Australian friends , doctor, employer, tax accountant and many many photos, financial evidence as we'll..
> They accepting we given them all but we goons disregard this.
> 
> It is really a disgrace awful system run by some narrow minded, ignorant, blunt BUREAUCRATS .
> 
> WHO JUST LISTEN TO WHAT THEY MINISTER TOLD THEM .
> 
> NOT FOLLOW THE LAW...
> 
> The best thing we will be to raise your voice against this system through your local LABOUR MP and all together.
> 
> GOODLUCK TO ALL of you.


My suggestion would be to immediately engage a Registered Migration Agent to review your application in preparation for lodging an appeal with the MRT.
In the current climate it would foolish not to do so.
As far a going to an MP, be them Labor or Liberal, ...save yourself the effort, there are not enough votes in it for them to bother.


----------



## Rishi1425

There was no strong reason . It's all I THINK I ASSUME I BELIEVE
THats all not strong evidence or facts

They putting unofficial capping on partner visas as so many people are applying 

So they can keep delaying to give residency. 

I already spoken to immigration specialist they say it's a bullshit rejection with no reason.

It's basically luck of draw as we'll


----------



## Mish

Wow! Do you think it is because your wife not speak to your parents since they don't speak English? Has your wife been to India with you to see them (sorry I can't remember if you previously said or not)?

I am just wondering if they are looking for particular things to tick the boxes.

I really do not understand why they would reject if it would stand up at objection, it just wastes AAT's time.


----------



## AuSiEjOrD

Just submitted the second stage partner visa and I hear of the massive waits of at least a year. . oh well, at least it's submitted now right?


----------



## Dayvt

AuSiEjOrD said:


> Just submitted the second stage partner visa and I hear of the massive waits of at least a year. . oh well, at least it's submitted now right?


My thoughts exactly. Given the wait we had for the 1st part, it was inevitable that there would be hold ups once everyone came around for
Part 2.
Still hugely disappointing nonetheless....


----------



## Becky26

Hey Rishi,

I'm so sorry to hear about what happened. My husband and I have been through a rejection before, I can definitely understand how difficult this must be for you and your partner. 
Best option as it has already been advised by other seniors would be hire a good MARA agent and go for MRT as soon as possible.

Hang in there!! Fight for as long as you can for your relationship. Its not worth giving up on! Its not going to be easy but keep pushing for as long as you can.

Like what Mish wrote, I too am wondering what DIBP wrote in the rejection letter as the reason for rejection, as that letter is good 5 pages long. They have to give a reason why they are rejecting your application. We knew why we got rejected.
Specially with 801 you must've lived with your partner throughout the processing of 820 processing which would've allowed you time to provide ample of evidence more than a couple who is waiting for 309 (apart from each other).

A background of your relationship would help us understand the possible reason for the rejection. Honestly speaking this has freaked me out 
I was telling my husband, he was a calm about it (he thinks we have good amount of evidence), he thinks I'm panicking for no reason (which I do often).
Look forward to your response. Keep us posted and good luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Rishi1425

Mish said:


> Wow! Do you think it is because your wife not speak to your parents since they don't speak English? Has your wife been to India with you to see them (sorry I can't remember if you previously said or not)?
> 
> I am just wondering if they are looking for particular things to tick the boxes.
> 
> I really do not understand why they would reject if it would stand up at objection, it just wastes AAT's time.


Yes almost for that reason bcoz they dont talk to her directly thats why they dont know all the deatails of her like in super brief..
And when immigration ask my parents they told them 80% every thing right
But few things they didnt knew... Which no parents would know .

Thats why


----------



## Rishi1425

Becky26 said:


> Hey Rishi,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about what happened. My husband and I have been through a rejection before, I can definitely understand how difficult this must be for you and your partner.
> Best option as it has already been advised by other seniors would be hire a good MARA agent and go for MRT as soon as possible.
> 
> Hang in there!! Fight for as long as you can for your relationship. Its not worth giving up on! Its not going to be easy but keep pushing for as long as you can.
> 
> Like what Mish wrote, I too am wondering what DIBP wrote in the rejection letter as the reason for rejection, as that letter is good 5 pages long. They have to give a reason why they are rejecting your application. We knew why we got rejected.
> Specially with 801 you must've lived with your partner throughout the processing of 820 processing which would've allowed you time to provide ample of evidence more than a couple who is waiting for 309 (apart from each other).
> 
> A background of your relationship would help us understand the possible reason for the rejection. Honestly speaking this has freaked me out
> I was telling my husband, he was a calm about it (he thinks we have good amount of evidence), he thinks I'm panicking for no reason (which I do often).
> Look forward to your response. Keep us posted and good luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky

We given them probably 6 big files of evidence and on second stage we given them 3 times in brief all kind if evidence and stats from Australian freinds and all that which i also mentioned before..

All they fuss about is site visit in india...we never been to india and nor they came. As i dont have good relationship with my indian relatives except my sister... So i dont bother going there or involving them
In my life because of past things.

Which i explained to immigration in breif aa well.
But still they done that.
Now We already hired a senior immigration specialist SOLICITOR for MRT


----------



## AuSiEjOrD

Dayvt said:


> My thoughts exactly. Given the wait we had for the 1st part, it was inevitable that there would be hold ups once everyone came around for
> Part 2.
> Still hugely disappointing nonetheless....


Am I correct in saying when you uploaded the documents you can either upload via the attach document button and then select which type of evidence you are uploading or you can upload under the next steps button where it has the types of documents listed. The types of documents listed are relating to the 820 visa as well and some aren't totally relevant to the 801 visa, I assume this is because they use the same lodgement page for both visas?

Also when we are attaching documents there is the Applicant drop down box which lists the applicant and the sponsor, are we meant to leave this as the applicant name highlighted whenever uploading the documents, or are we meant to select the sponsors name when uploading documents relating the them. Initially I'd select the sponsor name and then upload the documents but then I read the heading and it said Applicant which doesn't make sense?

Also there is no harm in continually adding documents until the visa application is approved is there, we have added pretty much everything from the document checklist and the 4 categories, financial evidence, nature of household, social context & nature of commitment but just want to add a few more documents to make the case even stronger such as a few stat decs, more joint statements as they come in etc, there is no harm in doing this right?


----------



## Becky26

Hey Rishi,

Thanks so much for providing us the background of your relationship. 
Your partner not meeting your family I guess may have played a role in the rejection of the application unfortunately by the sounds of it
Did you meet your partner's family? Did you have any supporting statements or affidavits from your side of the family?

Thanks again for your reply. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

Rishi1425 said:


> Yes almost for that reason bcoz they dont talk to her directly thats why they dont know all the deatails of her like in super brief..
> And when immigration ask my parents they told them 80% every thing right
> But few things they didnt knew... Which no parents would know .
> 
> Thats why


Do you think it is a cultural thing? As in in India is it expected that you talk and get along with relatives vs western countries where it is accepted that some people don't talk or get along with their relatives or in-law's.

Do you spend time with your wife's family? 
This concerns me as I know of 2 people who have just applied for PR and the Australian citizen doesn't talk to their in-law's though they did meet the in-law's early on in the relationship. Time will tell if they both see the same result.

They both came from a 309 though not sure if that is a difference or not.


----------



## Mish

Hi AuSiEjOrD. What categories are you talking about that aren't relevant? We haven't lodged our 801 yet so I am unsure what categories you get.

I don't see any harm in attaching more documents every few months while it is processing.


----------



## daveenajohns

Deleted deleted


----------



## AuSiEjOrD

Mish said:


> Hi AuSiEjOrD. What categories are you talking about that aren't relevant? We haven't lodged our 801 yet so I am unsure what categories you get.
> 
> I don't see any harm in attaching more documents every few months while it is processing.


For example the partner visa 801 checklist that immigration sends when you are eligible to apply for the visa doesn't say you need any of the below listed, I believe the items below relate to the partner 820 visa not the 801 visa;

- Character, Evidence of
- National Identity Document (other than Passport)
- Marriage, Evidence of
- Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
- Registered relationship, Evidence of


----------



## Mish

AuSiEjOrD said:


> For example the partner visa 801 checklist that immigration sends when you are eligible to apply for the visa doesn't say you need any of the below listed, I believe the items below relate to the partner 820 visa not the 801 visa;
> 
> - Character, Evidence of
> - National Identity Document (other than Passport)
> - Marriage, Evidence of
> - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> - Registered relationship, Evidence of


Some people got married after the 820 grant.

Form 80 is now on the 801 checklist so if you haven't provided it maybe provide it? With all the issues lately not surprised form 80 is on the list.


----------



## AuSiEjOrD

Mish said:


> Some people got married after the 820 grant.
> 
> Form 80 is now on the 801 checklist so if you haven't provided it maybe provide it? With all the issues lately not surprised form 80 is on the list.


I believe I provided it with the 820 application, I guess I will slowly add more evidence over the next few months until my application gets looked at in 24 months at this rate haha


----------



## xox

Hi everyone , I'm new here. Wow , I just know about the processing time will be 12-15 months so far. I'm waiting for my 801 visa too. I have been waiting for more than 5 months. So I think I have to wait more than another 1 years . OMG that's so long. I know it's very stress to wait and wait like this. I hope someone will get good news soon .... And hope for myself too


----------



## xox

Can I ask is 801 still processing if I'm in oversea ? Because I'm in oversea now for my surgery. I have been in oversea for nearly 3 months. I need to check everything properly for my surgery before I get back to Aus. My partner and I still talk msg all of the time since I was away. I still keep evidences incase if they ask for that


----------



## daveenajohns

xox said:


> Hi everyone , I'm new here. Wow , I just know about the processing time will be 12-15 months so far. I'm waiting for my 801 visa too. I have been waiting for more than 5 months. So I think I have to wait more than another 1 years . OMG that's so long. I know it's very stress to wait and wait like this. I hope someone will get good news soon .... And hope for myself too


Welcome to the group,
I hope none of us have to wait 15 months. Best of luck with your app.


----------



## Hann4h

We just went through the interview couple of days ago. And there are quite a few of inconsistencies in our answer after being interviewed separately for more than an hour each (1 and a half hour for him)

I think maybe there are so many fraudulent couples now thus the case officers manage things really strictly.

They will ask you back and forth. My hubby was terrified and answer some questions incorrectly such as the gift he bought for me was for the anniversary rather than birthday, however he mistook the gifts purchased for birthday and anniversary.

They asked my hubby about super beneficiary, whether I am the 100% beneficiaries. He did, but I didnt know anything about that.

After the interview, they the case officer wrote down on scrap paper the inconsistencies in our answer (7 8 out of 35 to 40 questions) and give us a week to answer. 

Luckily we have evidence for all of them, and the inconsistencies mostly from working too much and hungry for more than 25 hours, being nervous and tired.

I pray everyday, hopefully everything okay for both of us.


----------



## 18302

Where did they interview you? In Australia or Cambodia? Which visa have you applied for?


----------



## abood

How long you wait you visa


----------



## Hann4h

BonezAU said:


> Where did they interview you? In Australia or Cambodia? Which visa have you applied for?


In Australia, we've been together in Australia for 5 years, I had no plan staying here until he asked me to stay back with him, and we passed 820, now waiting for 801 only. Been waiting for 11 months already since eligibility date.

Have you guys been through interview for 801 and passed?

I am wishing for the best, my agent said that there will never be the case two persons answer 100% percent consistent to each other, and now we have evidence for the answer which one of us answer correctly, but the other due to stressed was unable to.


----------



## Mish

Wow! Together for 5 years and interview ... wow! Do you live in Melbourne or had to travel to Melbourne? What evidence did you provide with your 801?

I agree with you though that they are starting to crack down because of fraudulent couples especially when some break up not long after getting PR.

Out of curiosity has your husband met your family and been to your home country with you? Does he talk to them on the phone? The only reason I ask is someone had issues with this just the other day and I am seeing if anything consistent to why they are interviewing people (which can hopefully help other people still waiting).


----------



## Hann4h

Mish said:


> Wow! Together for 5 years and interview ... wow! Do you live in Melbourne or had to travel to Melbourne? What evidence did you provide with your 801?
> 
> I agree with you though that they are starting to crack down because of fraudulent couples especially when some break up not long after getting PR.
> 
> Out of curiosity has your husband met your family and been to your home country with you? Does he talk to them on the phone? The only reason I ask is someone had issues with this just the other day and I am seeing if anything consistent to why they are interviewing people (which can hopefully help other people still waiting).


Oh yes, two families been together, they visited each other frequently.

We provided heaps of form 888, thousand pages of email/sms/personal messages,phone bills of nearly 4 years (40 months) heaps of updates on social network, social commitment, financial commitment, business together, tax return, photos of two families together, families of me and him and friends, insurance, bank statement, gifts;

He even sent gift to my parents in Phnom Penh; he would come to Cambod with me next year for holiday, tickets booked!


----------



## Mish

Wow! With all of that I am surprised that they interviewed you both. Do you know why?


----------



## Hann4h

Mish said:


> Wow! With all of that I am surprised that they interviewed you both. Do you know why?


Somebody said that they might question the genuineness of the relationship. I don't know what happened.


----------



## Mish

Hann4h said:


> Somebody said that they might question the genuineness of the relationship. I don't know what happened.


Me either since your evidence is so solid especially running a business together.

Good-luck, hopefully you get good news soon


----------



## Blief

Hann4h said:


> Somebody said that they might question the genuineness of the relationship. I don't know what happened.


Hey Hann4h
May I know where did they interview you? Through phone calls or in person? Did they inform you in advance?
We are now 9 months and 10 days, and waiting, waiting...
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Blief

Mish said:


> Me either since your evidence is so solid especially running a business together.
> 
> Good-luck, hopefully you get good news soon





steviz said:


> Lodged 820 at 27.12.2012 and 801 at 04.01.2015


Hello Steviz
Have you heard from Imm Dept? We remember you are now in 10th month. Our eligible date is jus only few days after yours.
Thanks


----------



## Mish

Blief said:


> Hey Hann4h
> May I know where did they interview you? Through phone calls or in person? Did they inform you in advance?
> We are now 9 months and 10 days, and waiting, waiting...
> Thanks a lot.


Welcome to the forum 

Where are you originally from? Online or paper application?

People have been told 12 to 15 months now for 801 so hopefully only another few months to go.


----------



## Blief

Hi Mish
Thanks a lot Mish.
I am from a HR country and applied by paper. 
We have a concern that we did not submit a lot of evidences for 801 because our 820 was granted only two months before the eligible date. As we understood the evidences of 801 are those happened after 820 granted, are we correct? So, do you think we should keep sending updated evidences or wait until we hear fro the Dept. Sometime the decision can be made without hearing anything from the Dept.


----------



## Mish

Blief said:


> Hi Mish
> Thanks a lot Mish.
> I am from a HR country and applied by paper.
> We have a concern that we did not submit a lot of evidences for 801 because our 820 was granted only two months before the eligible date. As we understood the evidences of 801 are those happened after 820 granted, are we correct? So, do you think we should keep sending updated evidences or wait until we hear fro the Dept. Sometime the decision can be made without hearing anything from the Dept.


I find it interesting how no low risk countries are waiting long times.

Correct you only need to supply evidence since the grant of the 820 so for some it is more than others. For those that come from a PMV if is very close to 2 years worth of evidence due to the fast processing but those that apply for 820 directly it is usually 1 year or less evidence.

How much updated evidence have you sent? It would be easier if you applied online then you could provide updated evidence every 3 months or so (usually 3 months is good since you get electricity etc every 3 months).

DIBP does not need to ask for more evidence they can make a decision without asking for more. You can send more if you want but don't bother them every month, every 3 months or so is good. It also reminds them that you are still alive


----------



## Blief

Thanks Mish, we just sent only 2 X 888 forms from his sister and our best friend both are born Australians. We could have sent more but they ask only two 888 forms.
For the evidence: Phone bill, house insurance, traveling ticket, bank account, car in both names. Superannuation, tax claim and only around four pics. I've seen you guys sent a lot more evidences than we did, thus I am bit concerned.


----------



## Mish

Blief said:


> Thanks Mish, we just sent only 2 X 888 forms from his sister and our best friend both are born Australians. We could have sent more but they ask only two 888 forms.
> For the evidence: Phone bill, house insurance, traveling ticket, bank account, car in both names. Superannuation, tax claim and only around four pics. I've seen you guys sent a lot more evidences than we did, thus I am bit concerned.


I do see why you are concerned. What high risk country are you from? Some are more high risk than others ie. Indonesia is high risk but it isn't usually seen as high risk (if that makes sense). High risk countries usually require alot more evidence. What you have provided is what I would expect from a high risk country.

- Do your rent your house? If so you should provide a joint rental agreement.
- Do you have anything more from your travels than just the tickets? As in photos and accommodation in both names?
- Any tickets for social activities ie. Movies, football etc? With movies you can then submit your cinibuzz log that shows you both going to the same movies
- What about loyalty cards? Ie. Coles, Everyday rewards, Nandos, Velocity, Emirates skywards.
- If you are an additional card holder of a credit card you can provide evidence of that too
- Any joint health insurance? 
- Mail at the same address?
- Any other joint bills ie. Electricity, Foxtel etc.
- Any joint purchases ie. Dishwasher, fridge etc.

Sometimes with joint purchases you need to get creative if the invoice isn't in both your names. for example, JB don't issue invoices in names for laptops, mobile phones etc so to show a joint purchase for a laptop you would need to show the invoice and then highlight it in a bank account or credit card statement.

You should have more than 4 photos. I have seen here people being asked for 10 to 12 photos.

That is all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Blief

Wow, thanks a lot Mish, but we are now in 10th months since our eligible dat. Do you think if we submit more updated evidences now does it affect our 801 lodgement date? We all know about current hug backlog in PR section. Pls advise. 

Truly we are a genuine couple so hubby said we don't need to submit more, Imm can check from our work or neighbours. Thanks


----------



## Mish

Adding more evidence doesn't change the eligibility date. The problem you have is that there was no much time between the 820 grant and the 801 eligibility date.

You have to do what makes you feel better. What I say to people is: if the worse happened and you were rejected would you be happy with what you have submitted? If the answer is yes then you don't need to submit more, but if the answer is no then submit more. You are the one that has to be happy with what you have submitted.


----------



## Blief

Thanks alot Mish. You are probably the most senior and experienced here.


----------



## Becky26

Rishi1425 said:


> Hi becky
> 
> We given them probably 6 big files of evidence and on second stage we given them 3 times in brief all kind if evidence and stats from Australian freinds and all that which i also mentioned before..
> 
> All they fuss about is site visit in india...we never been to india and nor they came. As i dont have good relationship with my indian relatives except my sister... So i dont bother going there or involving them
> In my life because of past things.
> 
> Which i explained to immigration in breif aa well.
> But still they done that.
> Now We already hired a senior immigration specialist SOLICITOR for MRT


Hey Rishi,

Thanks for your reply. I apologise about the late response.
I guess because of the Indian culture, it is required that the family is meant to have met both the applicant and the sponsor together.
My parents have not been to Australia but my husband and I when we went back last, we both stayed at my parents house.
My mom doesn't speak perfect English but was able to communicate with my husband as she understands English. My dad and my brother speak English so there was no issues with them communicating with my husband.

And I have been to Melbourne to meet my husband's family.
Both my family and my husband's family wrote us a statement supporting our application.
Hope this is sufficient.

Good Luck!! Hope the MRT goes well and you get your visa approved. Please do keep us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Rishi1425

Becky26 said:


> Hey Rishi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I apologise about the late response.
> I guess because of the Indian culture, it is required that the family is meant to have met both the applicant and the sponsor together.
> My parents have not been to Australia but my husband and I when we went back last, we both stayed at my parents house.
> My mom doesn't speak perfect English but was able to communicate with my husband as she understands English. My dad and my brother speak English so there was no issues with them communicating with my husband.
> 
> And I have been to Melbourne to meet my husband's family.
> Both my family and my husband's family wrote us a statement supporting our application.
> Hope this is sufficient.
> 
> Good Luck!! Hope the MRT goes well and you get your visa approved. Please do keep us updated.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky

Of course it is required in Indian culture..that you go aling with your family and your family should know everything about you and your partner.

But my case was different as i dont go along well with my family bcoz of my step mom.. And because of her rest of my family is getting apart from me .. And i have just a relation with them just for the sake of keeping relationship..

And we explain this case officer .

But case officer taken the general view of Indian culture not case by case which they suppuse to do.

Thats where the problem is.

Regards 
Rishi


----------



## Becky26

Rishi1425 said:


> Hi becky
> 
> Of course it is required in Indian culture..that you go aling with your family and your family should know everything about you and your partner.
> 
> But my case was different as i dont go along well with my family bcoz of my step mom.. And because of her rest of my family is getting apart from me .. And i have just a relation with them just for the sake of keeping relationship..
> 
> And we explain this case officer .
> 
> But case officer taken the general view of Indian culture not case by case which they suppuse to do.
> 
> Thats where the problem is.
> 
> Regards
> Rishi


I definitely understand where you're coming from. And thats the problem. Every single couple and family regardless of their country of origin are not the same and shouldn't be forced into doing the so called "cultural" thing.
So what thats the culture of that country, people's circumstances are different. Thats what I hate, being put into that mould that you're meant to be fitting. When you don't you're in trouble....arghh.
Pardon my rant, I can relate to your situation.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Rishi1425

Hi becky

I hear ya i feel much more terrible and angry.. There should be some kind of system so u can ask business manger to reviewthe case instead of going through MRT... And spend more money and lawyers fees again..


----------



## Sunil12

Hi rishi, what happen with u is totally wrong and iam 100% sure u will win the Mrt in first hearing iam saying this cause i have bit of experience in Mrts, its not a big deal as it looks. Good luck bro


----------



## Rishi1425

Thanks sunil...
If you dont mind can u please share your story as well.. Only if its okiee with you


----------



## Becky26

Rishi1425 said:


> Hi becky
> 
> I hear ya i feel much more terrible and angry.. There should be some kind of system so u can ask business manger to reviewthe case instead of going through MRT... And spend more money and lawyers fees again..


Thats all there is, a gamble of time and money. Once they reject the application, you have to hire an agent (when there was no need for it for a simple case), pay for MRT and wait for who knows how long.
GOOD LUCK!!! to you and your partner hope you win MRT 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Harsh90

indoaus said:


> Guys this is what i woke up to this morning:
> 
> People from Australian immigration went to india to my house to Question my family about my relationship with my Australian partner...
> They were cross checking everything what i have said in my statement
> Eg: my partner went to india with me, where, when, why? howlong she stayed? Am i going to marry her or not
> 
> It doesnt worry me as my family told them the truth
> so just letting you know that you might expect a surprise visit back home, Be prepared
> 
> Any body have similar experience and got their visa granted? pls do share what to expect next
> 
> cheers


Hi Indoaus
Jus wondering if you heard back anything from immi... After they visited your parents back in India, I am also waiting for my 801 it's been 10 months now to my application.
looking forward to your reply.
Cheers.


----------



## indoaus

Harsh90 said:


> Hi Indoaus
> Jus wondering if you heard back anything from immi... After they visited your parents back in India, I am also waiting for my 801 it's been 10 months now to my application.
> looking forward to your reply.
> Cheers.


No news. Still waiting to hear back, ill be 12 months by end of this months.


----------



## thomas09

this is crazy


----------



## panda

thomas09 said:


> This is crazy, surely it cant be 12-18 months to process the 801 visa? if that's the case you will most definitely be required to get a new police check. will they require a whole new bunch of evidence too?
> 
> it seems funny that no 801 grants have went through recently but by the end of this month 2000 Syrian refugees will be coming into Australia. don't tell me you can process 2000 refugees in under 4 weeks but it takes more than 12 months just for them to check that your still in a relationship!


we should all make a complaint.


----------



## Ladyjane

sep2011 said:


> hi guys, just wondering how many of you are still waiting for your 801 visa (permanent partner visa) to be granted. could you pls post ur eligible date here? cheers guys.


.

I am waiting for the 2nd stage as well. I'm anxious because I have not heard from them. Some people were requested for additional info but not me yet.
The Date of Visa Application was 23 May 2014.


----------



## Ladyjane

jay86 said:


> Hi guys my 801 visa is granted on 2/12. Thanks everyone for their posts. I hope you guys get a good news too before Christmas.


** How long did it take for your 801 to be granted?


----------



## Mish

Ladyjane said:


> .
> 
> I am waiting for the 2nd stage as well. I'm anxious because I have not heard from them. Some people were requested for additional info but not me yet.
> The Date of Visa Application was 23 May 2014.


You still have a long way to go! You are only a few days behind my husband. Most people get their letter about 1 month or so before eligibility date.

Your eligibility date is 23 May 2016.

Just sit back and collect the evidence and submit when the time comes


----------



## xox

thomas09 said:


> This is crazy, surely it cant be 12-18 months to process the 801 visa? if that's the case you will most definitely be required to get a new police check. will they require a whole new bunch of evidence too?
> 
> it seems funny that no 801 grants have went through recently but by the end of this month 2000 Syrian refugees will be coming into Australia. don't tell me you can process 2000 refugees in under 4 weeks but it takes more than 12 months just for them to check that your still in a relationship!


Totally agree . It's so crazy . We all should make a complaint about that


----------



## Scotty P

Mish said:


> Some people got married after the 820 grant.
> 
> Form 80 is now on the 801 checklist so if you haven't provided it maybe provide it? With all the issues lately not surprised form 80 is on the list.


If you submitted form 80 with the 820 are you expected to submit it again for the 801?


----------



## Mish

Scotty P said:


> If you submitted form 80 with the 820 are you expected to submit it again for the 801?


Good question! I wouldn't think so.


----------



## Mit15

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone could tell me, does it matter if you send your 801 application abit late?
My partner is applying for her Police Cert now and it says could take up to 15 Days
but the visa is due 29th October.
Whats the best option, just send it a week or so late or send the application on time and send the police check once its arrives later??


----------



## Mish

Honestly with the backlog a little bit late isn't going to matter.

Have you thought of applying online? That way you can add some more evidence every few months if you want.


----------



## Blief

steviz said:


> Lodged 820 at 27.12.2012 and 801 at 04.01.2015


Hello Stiviz, Bumbum and Abood

You are guys in 10th month since your eligible date. Could you please tell us, have any of you heard from Imm?
We've seen some people recently got PR in just few months without being affected by the significant current backlog.

Kind regards


----------



## Mish

Blief said:


> Hello Stiviz, Bumbum and Abood
> 
> You are guys in 10th month since your eligible date. Could you please tell us, have any of you heard from Imm?
> We've seen some people recently got PR in just few months without being affected by the significant current backlog.
> 
> Kind regards


Are you talking 801 or 100. I think in the last few months only been one 801 approved in less than 6 months. Everyone unfortunately have been waiting ages.


----------



## Blief

Hello again Mish
We are talking about 801 visa. We've seen few friends from this forum, who are from Korea, India etc., got 801 granted in July, Sept if you recheck the threads. 
Sincerely hope everybody will get the good news soon.
Warm regards


----------



## Mish

If it is the Indian one I think it is then they were a 100 and have different processing times.

Unfortunately one here and there get their grants faster than others but majority are waiting long times for their grants. I feel for everyone when someone who applied for a 100 gets in in 5 months and 801 people are still waiting after 10 months when they are the same requirements just that there are less 100's than 801's.

Hopefully the backlog closes soon but I won't be holding my breath due to Christmas just around the corner.


----------



## Melb

*hi*

well said...Mish

hopefully we will get some good news near Christmas...I am now in 6th month if my 801 online...simple case...

hopefully backlog clear soon..

just pray.



Mish said:


> If it is the Indian one I think it is then they were a 100 and have differe3nt processing times.
> 
> Unfortunately one here and there get their grants faster than others but majority are waiting long times for their grants. I feel for everyone when someone who applied for a 100 gets in in 5 months and 801 people are still waiting after 10 months when they are the same requirements just that there are less 100's than 801's.
> 
> Hopefully the backlog closes soon but I won't be holding my breath due to Christmas just around the corner.


----------



## bumbumn

Blief said:


> Hello Stiviz, Bumbum and Abood
> 
> You are guys in 10th month since your eligible date. Could you please tell us, have any of you heard from Imm?
> We've seen some people recently got PR in just few months without being affected by the significant current backlog.
> 
> Kind regards


Hi Blief. I am still waiting for it and I don't see anything moved yet. Next wed will exact 10 months from my date.

Btw, my lawyers says if I wanna him write a letter to push them I should submit additional evidences what we don't have much, or just the letter can't do anything by itself. What do you guys think about this?


----------



## Mish

bumbumn said:


> Hi Blief. I am still waiting for it and I don't see anything moved yet. Next wed will exact 10 months from my date.
> 
> Btw, my lawyers says if I wanna him write a letter to push them I should submit additional evidences what we don't have much, or just the letter can't do anything by itself. What do you guys think about this?


Honestly I think they will approve it when they get to it. However, I don't there is any harm providing additional evidence. Just give the last 10 months (unless you have provided more evidence since) of bank statements, bills etc.

You never know your luck it might give them the push that they need.


----------



## noor01

*welcome to the club*



Melb said:


> well said...Mish
> 
> hopefully we will get some good news near Christmas...I am now in 6th month if my 801 online...simple case...
> 
> hopefully backlog clear soon..
> 
> just pray.


I have put my application 6.5 month ago(online) with no luck, no reply. You think it is will be quicker as they know everything about you. But When friends say they did it last year and only waited 2 month before his partner got PR minded you, him and both our wifes are living the same life stely (good jobs, paying tax's, law abiding citizens) . So something is not passing the sniff test.

I wounder if anyone on here have gotten it earlier than 3 months(except NZ,)


----------



## Blief

bumbumn said:


> Hi Blief. I am still waiting for it and I don't see anything moved yet. Next wed will exact 10 months from my date.
> 
> Btw, my lawyers says if I wanna him write a letter to push them I should submit additional evidences what we don't have much, or just the letter can't do anything by itself. What do you guys think about this?


Hi again Bumbum
I have learnt from my experience. When provide the additional docs by post, we need to clearly mention/explain that additional docs are not from Imm request for further docs otherwise they will be considered as resubmitted and the date of your lodgement might be changed. When it comes to the hug backlog, anything can happened I guess.
Cheers


----------



## panda

Blief said:


> Hi again Bumbum
> I have learnt from my experience. When provide the additional docs by post, we need to clearly mention/explain that additional docs are not from Imm request for further docs otherwise they will be considered as resubmitted and the date of your lodgement might be changed. When it comes to the hug backlog, anything can happened I guess.
> Cheers


I'm a bit confused. While it does make sense to mention this is not from IMMI's request, it does not make sense that date of lodgement will affect anything, because as they said it s based on eligible date when you lodged your 820 not when you submit you 801


----------



## Jayson

Hi Hann4h

Left you a PM.
thnx


----------



## summerburns

820 lodged on 27/03/15, applied 801 online on 27/03/15.
Today I received an email from "Pipeline Action Team Officer", XXXXX
ask me to put more document in:
1 AFP
2 Sponsor Stat Dec
3 Copy of passport

Anyone know that ---Is that a good sign? 
After I upload these document, my case will be processed soon?
How long I will be waiting for to get my PR?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

What exactly did the email say?

It could be similar to the 820 one where they tell you to make sure the docs are attached so it is ready for a case officer (when the time comes).

I read somewhere recently that if you don't have all your docs attached it delays the process.

Any reason why those docs were not attached?


----------



## panda

summerburns said:


> 820 lodged on 27/03/15, applied 801 online on 27/03/15.
> Today I received an email from "Pipeline Action Team Officer", XXXXX
> ask me to put more document in:
> 1 AFP
> 2 Sponsor Stat Dec
> 3 Copy of passport
> 
> Anyone know that ---Is that a good sign?
> After I upload these document, my case will be processed soon?
> How long I will be waiting for to get my PR?
> 
> Thanks


Definitely it's a good thing because they are touching your file, can't ask for more.

No one can assure you that your case will be processed soon and how soon. And again no one can can answer your last question 

Just curious, did you include sponsor stat Dec when you submitted your 801 in March?


----------



## Deep90

Wow..its sooo quiet. Did anyone not get an 801 grant or even hear from DIBP??? My partner is about to hit 7 months and still we havent heard anything from dIBP. Thinking of emailing them again in December...


----------



## ravimal3

Hi,

Last week I just passed 8 months. And still nothing. 
And my lawyer is not in the country and she's like Will discuss when I get back, which is end of November.


----------



## Mish

They will probably give you a standard response anyway.

It must be devastating seeing 100's granted so much faster when they have the same requirements.

Is there anyone from a low risk country waiting ages?


----------



## Turisas

It'll be 10 months next week for us, haven't heard a peep.


----------



## Mish

So sad 

I think we need an online spreadsheet or something to track everyone who is waiting with eligibility date, country of origin etc. Then we will know where everyone is at.


----------



## Melb

u are correct Mish..let me know how we can make spreedsheet.

my time line are 

20 June 2015 applied 801.
.online
..country of Origin India..
very simple case.


----------



## Deep90

Agreed mish.
My partners application information below:

801 eligibility 5th april 15, submitted 8th april 15
Paperwork submitted by post
Origin: India


----------



## Angelblue

*Hi &#128532;*

Me too still waiting for my 801....so slow.....its been 6.5 months now
Waiting....been called 3x the department always saying be patient 
my first call they said wait for 6 months then second call wait for 6-8
months because had the issue of "backlog" then at 3rd call it change
Bit worse they said wait for 12 months.....haha!....maybe next time when I 
call them again it will change to 2 years...&#128514;

820 eligibility date: April 2,2013
820 grant date: July 11, 2014
801 eligibility date: April 2, 2015
801 application date: March 11, 2015
801 grant: still waiting!.... 
Country of origin: Philippines


----------



## Melb

Hi deep 90

I just pm u..check ur message.

much thanks
melb


----------



## abby603

Hi All,

My eligibility date is January next year, and I'm starting to get a bit anxious as I want to start preparing documents, evidence etc, given the increased scrutiny being given to each application. We have also gone through this process successfully without any professional help given that I'm a bit OCD and like preparing and categorising everything in advance, etc.

I originally came to AU on a PMV (took ~6 months), then I applied for my 820 in January 2014 and my visa was granted in around 24 hours; before I was even done uploading all my documents. 

This might be an irrational fear, but I worry that my 820 application was "weaker" (due to not uploading everything) which will cause my 801 to be more carefully scrutinised. My relationship is obviously genuine, but I need to make sure I submit everything that they require. 

I am also aware that most of the evidence they request is the same that was requested for the 820, but I still wonder if there is anything in the checklist that I haven't thought of. Is there anywhere I can find the checklist they send you when they tell you you're eligible etc. Obviously since I am not eligible yet I haven't received my letter. I imagine it might have also been mentioned on this thread but it's so massive already, I haven't been able to find it.

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Mish

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1PkpRfUq585LAjAXhy4x4Pkq-vQl2esK_wDcLXAagFJ8/edit?usp=sharing

Here is a list I have started with those that are waiting and how long they have been waiting and some basic information about the applicant to help with other people who are similar.

This is my first google document so hopefully it works and you can see it 

Just add in all your information.

Edit: If you can tell how to have it so anyone can edit without asking me that would be great


----------



## Mish

Hi Abby

They have the PR calculator on the border website, which when you answer yes to the questions you find the checklist there. If you can't find the calculator link I can post it for you.

Since your visa was granted so fast (like most PMV to 820) you will need to provide 2 years worth of evidence.


----------



## abby603

Hi Mish,

That's perfect, thank you very much. I never thought of answering "yes" to all on the calculator to see what happened, so I never go to see that. 

Thanks again!


----------



## xox

Hi everyone , I would like to share my timeline too
801 eligibility date May 8 2015
Original country Vietnam 
Applied second stage online on April 2015
... And still waiting for my 801. I took long time for my 820 and now it's taking long time again for my 801 .


----------



## Mish

We currently have 25 people waiting for their 801 and the list is still growing. Majority are high risk but we have a gew low risk as well.

Don't foeget anyone who gets their 801 to come back and let us know as I will have a section for grants when the first new grant comes through.


----------



## Scotty P

Hi Guys and Gals, I need some clarification on applying for the 801. Our 820 was granted last week. As the wait times are so long is there anything stopping us from applying now and just simply uploading evidence every month or so? Our eligibility date is 1st September 2016 (Less than a year away) Or can you only apply on your eligibility date.

Also regarding the evidence, am I correct in saying I can upload evidence collected from after we applied for the 820? For example it took over a year to process the 820, during that time period we have collected evidence.


----------



## Mish

Scotty P said:


> Hi Guys and Gals, I need some clarification on applying for the 801. Our 820 was granted last week. As the wait times are so long is there anything stopping us from applying now and just simply uploading evidence every month or so? Our eligibility date is 1st September 2016 (Less than a year away) Or can you only apply on your eligibility date.
> 
> Also regarding the evidence, am I correct in saying I can upload evidence collected from after we applied for the 820? For example it took over a year to process the 820, during that time period we have collected evidence.


Nice try  - everything is based on your eligibility date.

I would imagine if DIBP saw one and your eligibility date wasn't until September 2016 they would close the application down (if they can do that). You are not allowed to submit any earlier than 2 months prior to the eligibility date.

You submit evidence from the grant of your 820 so in your case will be 1 years worth. In my husband's case he came from a PMV and it was a quick grant therefore we will be submitting 2 years worth.

My suggestion is when you get a bill in the mail scan it that way when the time comes all the evidence is ready you just need to combine them into files and write the statements.


----------



## Scotty P

Mish said:


> Nice try  - everything is based on your eligibility date.
> 
> I would imagine if DIBP saw one and your eligibility date wasn't until September 2016 they would close the application down (if they can do that). You are not allowed to submit any earlier than 2 months prior to the eligibility date.
> 
> You submit evidence from the grant of your 820 so in your case will be 1 years worth. In my husband's case he came from a PMV and it was a quick grant therefore we will be submitting 2 years worth.
> 
> My suggestion is when you get a bill in the mail scan it that way when the time comes all the evidence is ready you just need to combine them into files and write the statements.


Thanks Mish, it was worth a shot  Ok cool so we only need to worry about evidence from the grant date. Also why is the applicants statement not required for an online application but the sponsors is? at least according to the 801 checklist.


----------



## bumbumn

Hi guys 

Waiting for 10 months
From Vietnam
Onshore Application
Pmv no
Gender Male
Married


----------



## Mish

Scotty P said:


> Thanks Mish, it was worth a shot  Ok cool so we only need to worry about evidence from the grant date. Also why is the applicants statement not required for an online application but the sponsors is? at least according to the 801 checklist.


The applicants statement is part of the online questions, so you have the 5 questions to answer again. If you apply by paper then the applicant does a stat dec as well.


----------



## DragonGirl

Hi everyone, 
I have also been waiting for my 801 for 8 months so far.
Eligible date: 1st March 2015
Applied online on 8th March 2015. 
Have been lodging some more evidence.
Haven't heard a word from Immi.

Cheers.


----------



## Mish

DragonGirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have also been waiting for my 801 for 8 months so far.
> Eligible date: 1st March 2015
> Applied online on 8th March 2015.
> Have been lodging some more evidence.
> Haven't heard a word from Immi.
> 
> Cheers.


I have added you to the list. Unfortunately the waiting list is getting longer.


----------



## DragonGirl

Mish said:


> I have added you to the list. Unfortunately the waiting list is getting longer.


Thanks Mish.


----------



## bumbumn

Hi Melb

I just sent you a sms, please check your pm


----------



## Melb

thanks...we can speak...PM UR NUMBER.

thanks
Melb



bumbumn said:


> Hi Melb
> 
> I just sent you a sms, please check your pm


----------



## AngelaMay

Eligibility date : Dec.22, 2014 ( submitted my 801 )
COO: Philippines
Onshore Application

It's been over 10 months since I applied for 801.. I'm just patiently waiting and carry on with my life.. I wish we all get our visas before Christmas..


----------



## Melb

Angel...thanks for ur message... But I believe nothing is going to happen...unless and untill we all 801 applicants should make some shout...Belive me...some are w8ing for 5 months...some are 8 and some are here 13 months....all are w8ing...

Immigration is just playing with our life's...if we will not chase and shout noting is going to happen....I belive...everyone should start calling them...otherwise will all will be w8ing and w8ing and immigration will keep on increasing processing time....

its time to make some noise and start calling immigration...I know noting will happen by single calls...but at least our calls will be heard to higher mana staff....100's are getting visa in less than 4 months...why 801 applicants should w8ing.

hope everyone who is reading this will try to call immigration and will start pushing them..

cheers...guys



AngelaMay said:


> Eligibility date : Dec.22, 2014 ( submitted my 801 )
> COO: Philippines
> Onshore Application
> 
> It's been over 10 months since I applied for 801.. I'm just patiently waiting and carry on with my life.. I wish we all get our visas before Christmas..


----------



## Mish

A suggestion for you all, those that are over their quoted processing time of 8 months I suggest going to your MP and/or making a complaint.

They should be able to handle their workload. You don't see the ATO saying "oh sorry we are busy we can't process your return in less than 14 days this year". Or Centrelink saying "we are busy we can't pay you this week".


----------



## Melb

Mish

I alreday did...MP ..NOTHING IS HAPPENING.

we all have to make calls and calls...or Start writing emails to Mr. Peter.

immigration minister...

We can all send a separate email to Minister of immigration (Mr. Peter).

I am 100% sure if Mr. peter came across 801 are getting delayed by huge months...then he will atleast rings the bells of Immigration staff for 801 applicants...

By Meeting local MP ...nothing is going to happen...I have contacted 3 Local MP...they will just listen and nothing will happen...

Better we alll shoud shoot email to Mr.Peter.

Believe me guts our visa will get approved before Christmas...but if we will sit hand on hand...nothing is going to happen...



Mish said:


> A suggestion for you all, those that are over their quoted processing time of 8 months I suggest going to your MP and/or making a complaint.
> 
> They should be able to handle their workload. You don't see the ATO saying "oh sorry we are busy we can't process your return in less than 14 days this year". Or Centrelink saying "we are busy we can't pay you this week".


----------



## Blief

Thank you guys, especially Mish.
I am in the same boat. I agree that we all should do something to make it happen, all of us, not one then whoever applied after do not have to wait a such long time. 
But we need to find an appropriate way, you guys can suggest? 
Cheers.


----------



## Mish

http://www.peterdutton.com.au/Contact.aspx

There are also 2 email addresses: 
[email protected]
[email protected]

Facebook: 
https://www.facebook.com/peterduttonmp

Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/PeterDutton_MP

Also I recommend mentioning how the 100's are being processed significantly faster and they have exactly the same requirements and maybe suggest a centralised processing unit for both 100's and 801's.

I am thinking if you write a complaint then finish it off with a suggestion that wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## Mish

Is anyone from Brisbane? If so you can go and visit him


----------



## Blief

Hi Melb
Pls check yr PM I just sent you a sms.
Cheers


----------



## 18302

Mish said:


> A suggestion for you all, those that are over their quoted processing time of 8 months I suggest going to your MP and/or making a complaint.
> 
> They should be able to handle their workload. You don't see the ATO saying "oh sorry we are busy we can't process your return in less than 14 days this year". Or Centrelink saying "we are busy we can't pay you this week".


I was just about to say this. I have emailed my local MP already, even though we're only at 5 and a bit months. They are there to help you, every one of us who works and pays tax pays their salaries. I didn't make a huge complaint or kick and scream, I just asked "what are you doing for me" in terms of this complete farce that DIBP seems to be now. It's not the department's fault, it is a much bigger problem stemming from government job cuts that have happened much higher up.

So there's absolutely zero point in calling Immigration and complaining, they are doing the best they can. If you really want to make noise then contact your local MP and register your concerns with them. You won't get far if you kick, scream and whinge, but if you are level headed and genuine they might be able to help you out by raising the issue in parliament.

Unfortunately I have not had a return email yet and I sent my enquiry off 3 weeks ago... the other thing that doesn't help is that my local MP is in the same political party as the current federal government.

I plan to follow up to ensure my email was received and will be responded to, but haven't had a chance yet.

P.S. Thanks Mish for setting up the spreadsheet, that's awesome


----------



## Mish

BonezAU - Exactly!! Which is why I suggested also give them a suggestion when they email as government departments love suggestions.

Hopefully it sorts itself out soon but the main issue is lesa staff doing the same work along with looking more closely at applications so it takes additional time.


----------



## Blief

Hi guys
There are some people got 801 within 4,5 months. This afternoon one of my friends said she applied onshore 801 in beginning of 2015 and got 801 in May.
If the processing order could follow the date of lodgement so we may will not have any concern, I guess.


----------



## xox

So what should we do now ? Email to mr immi minister or call the immi department ?its not fair when some people just get their 801 visa within 2-4 months. 3 of my friends got their 801 within 3 months waiting. I know it's stress when we are just waiting like this. I still remember when I went to the DFO few months ago to look for some casual job , I saw one shop put their advertising to look for a staff with Permanent resident visa request. I should take some picture like that to give for mr Peter.


----------



## Blief

Pls check yr PM, clear some then we can send sms to you.


----------



## Melb

yes I just cleared my PM..now resend..

tks


----------



## Mish

Those that know people that got their 801 fast. Do you have details ie. What country from, how they lodged, what docs they provided etc?

Also are you certain that it was a 801 and not a 100?


----------



## aussiesteve

I see that on the DIBP website they are now showing processing times for an 801 to be 12 to 15 months ( not that they are bound by any time frame), so i suppose they will be able to say that you are still within there goal time.
Also make sure it is your Australian partner who lodges the complaint with their local MP, as politicians hardly give any consideration to their constituents, I doubt they would bother too much about a complaint from someone who isn't a voter.
In the last 26 years i have received absolutely no assistance from my local MP regarding immigration matters, obviously not enough votes in it!


----------



## Mish

Where did you see the processing times? They are still saying 6 to 8 months on the website I looked it.


----------



## Rishi1425

I still think the best way is to leave Feedback on their website.

Global Feedback under complaints which goes to all their bosses dont forget to choose outcome finalise the application.

And by law they have to give you strong reply or outcome in 15 days.

Cheers


----------



## AngelaMay

Mish said:


> Peter Dutton MP - Federal Member for Dickson > Contact
> 
> There are also 2 email addresses:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> Facebook:
> https://www.facebook.com/peterduttonmp
> 
> Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/PeterDutton_MP
> 
> Also I recommend mentioning how the 100's are being processed significantly faster and they have exactly the same requirements and maybe suggest a centralised processing unit for both 100's and 801's.
> 
> I am thinking if you write a complaint then finish it off with a suggestion that wouldn't be a bad thing.


 Hi Mish, I just called the global feed back.The one who I spoke to said that 100 and 801 are the different although the same Partner application.. They aren't able to meet the time frame.. I don't want to call them anymore.. I'm sick of calling and asking about what's going on with my application..


----------



## Mish

AngelaMay said:


> Hi Mish, I just called the global feed back.The one who I spoke to said that 100 and 801 are the different although the same Partner application.. They aren't able to meet the time frame.. I don't want to call them anymore.. I'm sick of calling and asking about what's going on with my application..


You are better than me I would have asked them how they are different. The only difference is one was offshore and one onshore.


----------



## daveenajohns

Hello everyone,
Our local MP contacted the immi and got standard reply of "6-8 months". Immi mentioned processing can take long if they have concerns about security or genuinity of the relationship. Basically, they cover themselves from every angle.
Our best bet would be providing feedback to Global feedback unit and email to Immi minister.
Thanks Mish for providing us emails.


----------



## summerburns

Mish said:


> What exactly did the email say?
> 
> It could be similar to the 820 one where they tell you to make sure the docs are attached so it is ready for a case officer (when the time comes).
> 
> I read somewhere recently that if you don't have all your docs attached it delays the process.
> 
> Any reason why those docs were not attached?


Hi Mish,

I remembered I have attached all these. Is that because expired?

The email is like this:

Request for Information for Visa Application - Outstanding 2 Year Documents for a

Partner (Residence) (class BS) Partner (subclass 801) visa

With regards to your Combined Partner Visa (UK 820/BS 801) application, I would like to confirm that your application has been received by the department.

However, not all of the information necessary to register your application has been provided. Please provide the following documents:

1. Certified copy of a passport or Australian drivers licence for the sponsor and main applicant

2. Statutory declaration from the sponsor

http://www.border.gov.au/LegacyPagesandAboutUs/Documents/stat_dec_sponsor.pdf

3. National Police Certificate (NPC) from the Australian Federal Police (AFP) in Canberra

I provided all these three document when I lodged online--uploaded.
I am confusing why they need again?
Is that a sign I will be under a case officer soon?

Thanks

Summer


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi Summer,
I remembered immi asked one of the forum member to submit some docs even though she already uploaded them with her online app. She got grant soon after she submitting requested docs. So this could be a good sign. Good luck.


----------



## Mish

Hi Summer
Maybe they can't see where the docs have been uploaded?

Sounds like it is a check that they do before it gets to a case officer to make it faster when a case officer is assigned. The thing that makes me think this is they use the word "register".


----------



## Melb

Good work daveenajohns...happy to see ur message..still the processing time is 6 to 8 months..you are correct. If immigration things the relationship is not true or need more time then only they will delay the application..my friend applied in Jan 2015 and they git 801 grant in may 2015.

Regards
Melb



daveenajohns said:


> Hello everyone,
> Our local MP contacted the immi and got standard reply of "6-8 months". Immi mentioned processing can take long if they have concerns about security or genuinity of the relationship. Basically, they cover themselves from every angle.
> Our best bet would be providing feedback to Global feedback unit and email to Immi minister.
> Thanks Mish for providing us emails.


----------



## summerburns

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Summer,
> I remembered immi asked one of the forum member to submit some docs even though she already uploaded them with her online app. She got grant soon after she submitting requested docs. So this could be a good sign. Good luck.


Thanks Mate! Good to hear something will happen.


----------



## summerburns

Mish said:


> Hi Summer
> Maybe they can't see where the docs have been uploaded?
> 
> Sounds like it is a check that they do before it gets to a case officer to make it faster when a case officer is assigned. The thing that makes me think this is they use the word "register".


Thanks Mish!
I hope something will happen soon after I upload.


----------



## aussiesteve

Rishi1425 said:


> I still think the best way is to leave Feedback on their website.
> 
> Global Feedback under complaints which goes to all their bosses dont forget to choose outcome finalise the application.
> 
> And by law they have to give you strong reply or outcome in 15 days.
> 
> Cheers


It is the bosses and their political masters who are the problem!
What is the law that requires them to give an outcome in 15 days? Do you have a link?


----------



## laska

Mish said:


> Where did you see the processing times? They are still saying 6 to 8 months on the website I looked it.


no they have changed to 12-15 months
Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801)

I got an automatically generated response from immi:
We regret to inform you that there is a significant backlog of work in the section and we are currently not able to meet the expected service standard processing time of 8 months, as it is more in the 12 - 15 months range.

I am waiting for 8 months so far and don't expect to hear from them this year


----------



## Mish

laska said:


> no they have changed to 12-15 months
> Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801)


That URL is for the 820 part in regards to processing times. It has been 12 to 15 months for at least the last year.

The other section for permanent partner has not been updated yet.


----------



## laska

Mish said:


> That URL is for the 820 part in regards to processing times. It has been 12 to 15 months for at least the last year.
> 
> The other section for permanent partner has not been updated yet.


I couldn't find a separate information on 801 visa processing time so I presumed that now we can apply 12-15 months for both 820 and 801 especially after I received the letter from immi with the same information


----------



## Melb

yes Mish u are absolutely right...12 to 15 months timr is for 820..and it on there Web site from last 1 year.



Mish said:


> That URL is for the 820 part in regards to processing times. It has been 12 to 15 months for at least the last year.
> 
> The other section for permanent partner has not been updated yet.


----------



## aussiesteve

Mish said:


> That URL is for the 820 part in regards to processing times. It has been 12 to 15 months for at least the last year.
> 
> The other section for permanent partner has not been updated yet.


Wow talk about confusing!!


----------



## Anya

8 months since eligibility date this week!
Will soon be joining everyone who's emailing and complaining ha!


----------



## Oz4Pom

I got an automated email saying that the 801 wait time is now 12-15 months. 

So maybe its not just the 820.... ho hum.


----------



## bumbumn

It means who are from HR have to wait around 15months. It is completely ridiculous. Let me guess what will happen when it turns to 15th month. They will ask you for new evidences coz all your were 12 months old, nee police check and stuff coz it's out of date. The more I think about it, more upset with this system.


----------



## Anya

Yes this is just ridiculous. Would like to hope that 12-15 months is for those who are applying now (at least they are actually letting people know) but less for those who applied last year/early this year... Because l was told backlog - yes but only 8-12 months!
Let's all email mr Peter!!! 
Although had a quick look at his FB page - so many complaints (about all sorts of things) don't think anyone pays attention to them -_-


----------



## Mish

Atleast they are letting you know.

Will be interesting to see what the low risk times are in reality.

I wonder if the increase is to try and deal with the people that split up after PR is granted?

I would suggest to keep collecting evidence incase they ask for more or you want to upload more.


----------



## lois

Inkhearted said:


> 2. Employment History - I'm currently working, but there doesn't seem to be a button to say "still employed by this institution" or whatever. I was going to leave the end date blank, but it's a required field, so I just put the end date as December 31, 2015. Is that okay do you think? Not sure what else to do there. I'm not contracted for a certain amount of time or anything.


hey Inkhearted

Thanks so much for all the info you posted .

I know it was a while ago, but I have the same problem as this! Do you think it'll be ok if I put the 'date to' as December 2016?!


----------



## Oz4Pom

6 months waiting for us this week.... low risk country. 

Why England and Australia dont have more of an agreement with visas ill never understand. We have to live under the queen for gods sake!


----------



## Mish

lois said:


> hey Inkhearted
> 
> Thanks so much for all the info you posted .
> 
> I know it was a while ago, but I have the same problem as this! Do you think it'll be ok if I put the 'date to' as December 2016?!


I would but 31/12/9999. If 9999 not available put some far, far away date.


----------



## Mish

Oz4Pom said:


> 6 months waiting for us this week.... low risk country.


Your application will be very interesting. I believe you are the longest waiting low risk person.

One thing that I am curious to is why we see people every so often get the grants really fast. I wonder what they have that makes them done faster or is it really just luck?


----------



## Mish

Anya said:


> Although had a quick look at his FB page - so many complaints (about all sorts of things) don't think anyone pays attention to them -_-


I saw that too. I saw you can send him a private message too. Someone actually posted a newslink to a video I want to go back to watch about someone lying to get PR.


----------



## xox

Mish said:


> Your application will be very interesting. I believe you are the longest waiting low risk person.
> 
> One thing that I am curious to is why we see people every so often get the grants really fast. I wonder what they have that makes them done faster or is it really just luck?


One of my friend who got her 801 within 2 months cos she were pregnant and given birth 2 kids. They even did not ask her to provide a second stage form. She just got PR directly after got her TR.


----------



## Mish

xox said:


> One of my friend who got her 801 within 2 months cos she were pregnant and given birth 2 kids. They even did not ask her to provide a second stage form. She just got PR directly after got her TR.


DIBP probably made an error and she should have gotten PR straight up I assume. By my calcs they would have been togther 2 years (with a child) when applying for 820?

There was someone a few months ago that got 100 about 2 months after 309 because they made a mistake - they had 2 kids when lodging 309.


----------



## xox

Mish said:


> DIBP probably made an error and she should have gotten PR straight up I assume. By my calcs they would have been togther 2 years (with a child) when applying for 820?
> 
> There was someone a few months ago that got 100 about 2 months after 309 because they made a mistake - they had 2 kids when lodging 309.


She married and applied for her 820/801 around the end at 12/2013 . After that she was given a birth for a first child. She got her TR on January 2015. And then got another letter for 801 granted on February 2015. Immi did ask for more evidence before giving her TR. After that , she and her husband did not do anything for a second stage like us. No AFP , no 888 form , no declaration form, etc which Immi Requested again for 801.


----------



## Mish

xox said:


> She married and applied for her 820/801 around the end at 12/2013 . After that she was given a birth for a first child. She got her TR on January 2015. And then got another letter for 801 granted on February 2015. Immi did ask for more evidence before giving her TR. After that , she and her husband did not do anything for a second stage like us. No AFP , no 888 form , no declaration form, etc which Immi Requested again for 801.


Not the first person I have heard of that gets TR so close to PR and then gets granted PR very fast. There was someone else on this thread it happened to.


----------



## Mish

People like this make me fume!! His visa should be cancelled as clearly he committed fraud. People like this is why you guys are waiting ages now.

http://aca.ninemsn.com.au/article/9043009/mohamad


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

this is the timeline for 801 Partner.

Family visa processing times

It says that High risk country is at 8 months waiting. I hope they would follow this so that all of us waiting will be happy 

Partner (permanent)
(subclass 100, 801)
Priority Group 1

6 months	8 months	6 months	8 months


----------



## Melb

OMG yes I know...it.

U are absolutely right...it is 6 to 8 months....



AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi All,
> 
> this is the timeline for 801 Partner.
> 
> Family visa processing times
> 
> It says that High risk country is at 8 months waiting. I hope they would follow this so that all of us waiting will be happy
> 
> Partner (permanent)
> (subclass 100, 801)
> Priority Group 1
> 
> 6 months	8 months	6 months	8 months


----------



## Dinkum

Remember that these are the 'Service Standards'. They have not been changed for a very long time. Actual processing times at the moment are very different. Sadly.


----------



## daveenajohns

Mish said:


> Atleast they are letting you know.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what the low risk times are in reality.
> 
> Hi Mish,
> In another forum, low risk applicant from UK got grant after 9 mnths.


----------



## steviz

My 801 was just granted this morning, waiting time 9 months 23 days.


----------



## Oz4Pom

Congrats Steviz!! 

Do you mind me asking what your country of origin is??


----------



## steviz

Oz4Pom said:


> Congrats Steviz!!
> 
> Do you mind me asking what your country of origin is??


I am from China


----------



## daveenajohns

Congratulations Steviz!!!! Any contacts like phone interview from the department. Could you please tell what sort of docs you have submitted.


----------



## steviz

daveenajohns said:


> Congratulations Steviz!!!! Any contacts like phone interview from the department. Could you please tell what sort of docs you have submitted.


Not even a phone call at all, but we are married more than three years with one kid, bought our dream home together before marriage, looks like they're really facing some backlogs. Good luck everyone, hope you all get outcome asap.


----------



## Ladyjane

steviz said:


> My 801 was just granted this morning, waiting time 9 months 23 days.


.

Congrats! May I ask what docs were requested from you for the 801?


----------



## steviz

Ladyjane said:


> .
> 
> Congrats! May I ask what docs were requested from you for the 801?


There is a list when you submit online, i attached documents to every category


----------



## Melb

1st congratulations dear.

It will be great if u share ur complete timeline..from date of ur marriage till final grant.

is ur partner is oz or originally from China...?
main application is male or female..?
did u came to 820 from PMV.
How and when u applied for 801...? online or paper...which date..?

these small information will help each of us...who has been w8ing from last 6 months..

much appriciable



steviz said:


> There is a list when you submit online, i attached documents to every category


----------



## steviz

Melb said:


> 1st congratulations dear.
> 
> It will be great if u share ur complete timeline..from date of ur marriage till final grant.
> 
> is ur partner is oz or originally from China...?
> main application is male or female..?
> did u came to 820 from PMV.
> How and when u applied for 801...? online or paper...which date..?
> 
> these small information will help each of us...who has been w8ing from last 6 months..
> much appriciable


Date submitted 820 online: Dec 27th 2012
Date granted 820: May 4th 2013
Date eligible for 801: Dec 27th 2014
Date submitted 801 online: Jan 4th 2015
Date granted 801: Oct 27th 2015

My wife is the sponsor and she originally come from China too. We met each other at university late 2007. She got PR (individual skilled) at 2010, We have lived together since 2011, I was holding 485 graduated visa when i apply the 820.


----------



## Melb

thanks STEVIZ for all the information..

that means January applicants are getting reply...in between 8 to 9 months...looks I will.get in feb march..

thanks



steviz said:


> Date submitted 820 online: Dec 27th 2012
> Date granted 820: May 4th 2013
> Date eligible for 801: Dec 27th 2014
> Date submitted 801 online: Jan 4th 2015
> Date granted 801: Oct 27th 2015
> 
> My wife is the sponsor and she originally come from China too. We met each other at university late 2007. She got PR (individual skilled) at 2010, We have lived together since 2011, I was holding 485 graduated visa when i apply the 820.


----------



## Mish

steviz said:


> My 801 was just granted this morning, waiting time 9 months 23 days.


Congrats!! 9 months and 23 sounds familiar ... I am sure someone else took exactly the same time.


----------



## Blief

steviz said:


> My 801 was just granted this morning, waiting time 9 months 23 days.


Congrats! 
Did they ask you to submit any policy check? Bcz it is almost one year since you lodged the 801 application, if not, our applications might be proccesed quicker. 
It is time for party, party... Steviz. We are happy for you!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Congratulations to you. This will inspire us even more that waiting is worthwhile


----------



## xox

I find that immi always grant a visa on Tuesday and Friday . I think it's their favourite day lol


----------



## Mish

xox said:


> I find that immi always grant a visa on Tuesday and Friday . I think it's their favourite day lol


Lol. Friday surprises me because you would think people would have a long weekend.


----------



## Rishi1425

And reject on Tuesday as well my one got rejected on Tuesday as well


----------



## Anny3812

Hi
I Am new Member and from India in De-facto relation with an Oz girl.
Applied 801 in Dec 2014.
They recently visited my parents back home in India and asked about our relationship. I never told my parents about this and nor did my Gf as we decided to keep it secret until we get married. We do have lot of local friends/workmates who know about us. Also I was scared of my parents as they may be very upset about this.
Now Immi Guys consider this as adverse info and want me to comment?
What can I do now ?
Do we need to tell our parents considering my parents have got suspicion after that surprise visit from Immi.


----------



## aussiesteve

Anny3812 said:


> Hi
> I Am new Member and from India in De-facto relation with an Oz girl.
> Applied 801 in Dec 2014.
> They recently visited my parents back home in India and asked about our relationship. I never told my parents about this and nor did my Gf as we decided to keep it secret until we get married. We do have lot of local friends/workmates who know about us. Also I was scared of my parents as they may be very upset about this.
> Now Immi Guys consider this as adverse info and want me to comment?
> What can I do now ?
> Do we need to tell our parents considering my parents have got suspicion after that surprise visit from Immi.


I would suggest you contact a licensed migration agent immediately!


----------



## Mish

Anny3812 said:


> Hi
> I Am new Member and from India in De-facto relation with an Oz girl.
> Applied 801 in Dec 2014.
> They recently visited my parents back home in India and asked about our relationship. I never told my parents about this and nor did my Gf as we decided to keep it secret until we get married. We do have lot of local friends/workmates who know about us. Also I was scared of my parents as they may be very upset about this.
> Now Immi Guys consider this as adverse info and want me to comment?
> What can I do now ?
> Do we need to tell our parents considering my parents have got suspicion after that surprise visit from Immi.


Contact a migration agent ASAP. The last person whose partner didn't go go India and speak with parents in law (not speak Hindu and they not speak English) got rejected.


----------



## Becky26

Anny3812 said:


> Hi
> I Am new Member and from India in De-facto relation with an Oz girl.
> Applied 801 in Dec 2014.
> They recently visited my parents back home in India and asked about our relationship. I never told my parents about this and nor did my Gf as we decided to keep it secret until we get married. We do have lot of local friends/workmates who know about us. Also I was scared of my parents as they may be very upset about this.
> Now Immi Guys consider this as adverse info and want me to comment?
> What can I do now ?
> Do we need to tell our parents considering my parents have got suspicion after that surprise visit from Immi.


These kinds of visits by immigration officers have happened a few times in the past. Because of the cultural background being from India, you are deemed to have the blessings of your parents regardless of your marital status. Which is why the officers paid a visit to your parent's house. To make sure that your relationship is genuine and is known to the immediate family i.e. parents, siblings, future or current in-laws.

Immigration can see you not telling the family about your relationship as suspicious and it might not work in your benefit.
As the seniors have said, contact a MARA agent ASAP to get this situation under control. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Anny3812

Thanks Guys !

I always use to think other way round.
Its very hard in Indian culture to explain your parents about your choice of partner as they tend to choose a partner for you.
I know if I tell my parents about this today , they would probably try to get away from me and I may end up loosing them.


----------



## Becky26

Anny3812 said:


> Thanks Guys !
> 
> I always use to think other way round.
> Its very hard in Indian culture to explain your parents about your choice of partner as they tend to choose a partner for you.
> I know if I tell my parents about this today , they would probably try to get away from me and I may end up loosing them.


I can understand what its like however thank GOD I didn't have to go through such a difficult situation.
It is your life and you are an adult and should be making your choices and shouldn't be married to someone who you don't love or who your parents choose for you.
Hope things get better for you. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

Anny3812 said:


> Thanks Guys !
> 
> I always use to think other way round.
> Its very hard in Indian culture to explain your parents about your choice of partner as they tend to choose a partner for you.
> I know if I tell my parents about this today , they would probably try to get away from me and I may end up loosing them.


Unfortunately DIBP do look at culture. You need a good migration agent to address it. I can see where you are coming from though.

I saw "unindian" at the movies and it explains the whole culture and how you don't marry outside Indian culture. So maybe also use some points from that movie if you can't afford an agent. You would need to address the whole cultural issues.

I wish the best for you and please keep us updated.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Unfortunately DIBP do look at culture. You need a good migration agent to address it. I can see where you are coming from though.
> 
> I saw "unindian" at the movies and it explains the whole culture and how you don't marry outside Indian culture. So maybe also use some points from that movie if you can't afford an agent. You would need to address the whole cultural issues.
> 
> I wish the best for you and please keep us updated.


It makes me so mad seeing things like this happen to people who want to be together just cause they don't have the approval of the parents when it doesn't really matter whether or not they like the partner.

It is 2015 and not the 1900s when the say of the parents mattered or the arranged marriages were a must or else the guy or the girl would get banished from the family or the community.
The parents aren't the ones marrying the partner or paying for the wedding. Sorry about the rant


----------



## Anny3812

Becky26 said:


> It makes me so mad seeing things like this happen to people who want to be together just cause they don't have the approval of the parents when it doesn't really matter whether or not they like the partner.
> 
> It is 2015 and not the 1900s when the say of the parents mattered or the arranged marriages were a must or else the guy or the girl would get banished from the family or the community.
> The parents aren't the ones marrying the partner or paying for the wedding. Sorry about the rant


The Interesting part of Letter I received from Immi is not only about parents but also about my neighbours in India.
According to Immi - My Neighbours ( Who haven't seen me from last 7 years or so ) should be aware of my partner...which they are not...
As a human being -I got a right to hide my relationship from whoever I want


----------



## Becky26

Anny3812 said:


> The Interesting part of Letter I received from Immi is not only about parents but also about my neighbours in India.
> According to Immi - My Neighbours ( Who haven't seen me from last 7 years or so ) should be aware of my partner...which they are not...
> As a human being -I got a right to hide my relationship from whoever I want


Firstly, the neighbours have no say in your life no matter what. I know the role of neighbours in India. They are more curious to know whats going on in the house next door than their own kid.

Immigration wants to know if your family knows about your relationship, and not if you have their blessings or not; from what I understand.
If you use the term "hide" thats when DIBP will become suspicious as to why are your hiding your relationship.

They are 2 different stories about your parents knowing the fact that you are in a relationship with a person who is not Indian and you hiding the whole thing.
I'd suggest to use your words carefully when communicating with DIBP.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Rishi1425

This not about culture nor getting approval from your parents.. These stuff in not in law that we have to satisfy that.
Law says you have to prove that you living in Australia as husband and wife not in india.
They just want to refuse as many applications as they can so they can delay the no of PR Grants by year and so..which is ordered by their bosses...
Thats why they just nip picking ATM if they cant find anything wrong with application or stuff in Australia thats why they going to india to india to try their luck..
Other thing I noticed that they only going to India..
If you so concerned about whole cultural bullshit their is other cultures in world as well..
These whole thing is not making any sense at all... Its just their another way of delaying things and get more money..


----------



## Rishi1425

Hi anny 

Seems like same letter which they send to me..


----------



## Anny3812

Thanks Guys..
I cannot afford lawyer at this stage. These guys just charge too much.
But will be fighting myself as long as my partner is with me.


----------



## Rishi1425

My suggestion will be fix up an appointment with case officer..and take ur partner with you..then explain them 
Which I regret why i haven't done that....


----------



## Mish

Does your parents know about your partner at all? Or is it totally a secret?

I believe DIBP would be looking at is it a total secret or do your parents know and as just not happy. The later is the better option.


----------



## Rishi1425

No my parents know everything... Ans they told all the details to officers... 
But they didn't know which exact DOB of my partner and about her family... 
Which she dint have ..
Everything else they answered right....


----------



## indoaus

home visits back home in india have become part of the process. Every individual is different..and should have right to make their decision. I have had immigration visit 3 weeks ago to verify my relationship. I have not heard anythjng since, may be cas now their problem is that they couldnt find anything so, they will wait until its 15 months since i became eligible. Ive got 3 months to go


----------



## Rishi1425

It is part of a process but in Australia not in india where u dont live and haven goone

Did they visit you here or in India..????


----------



## indoaus

India! Done with all the usual questioning! Dont know when to expect an answer. Cant be bothered asking them cas all you get is disappintment.


----------



## Rishi1425

From my experience it will be after 7-8 weeks..
Did ur parents told everything right..???
Have you guys been to India ..?
Do they have photos of you and your partner ..??

Thanks


----------



## Rishi1425

This is in what they picked me on ..:-((


----------



## indoaus

Yeah! Been to india! Provided photos from india incl air tickets and trips around india. My father verified everything. Fingers crossed


----------



## Rishi1425

Then you will be fine...
I am pretty sure..
Did they had photos of both of you..??


----------



## indoaus

Rishi1425 said:


> Then you will be fine...
> I am pretty sure..
> Did they had photos of both of you..??


Yeah! Photos of us with my mum dad brother uncle aunty and so on

They even talked to my cousin who is a third person who also veryfied everything about us


----------



## Rishi1425

Thats very very good....tell us the good news when it comes


----------



## indoaus

Rishi1425 said:


> Thats very very good....tell us the good news when it comes


Will do good or bad.. Good luck with yours too 
And good luck everybody else


----------



## Rishi1425

I still have more than year to go... Juat filled MRT Last week..:-((


----------



## daveenajohns

Very disappointing. Rishi did u provide statements with ur 801 app?
I m Indian female married to my Australian husband. I came to Aus in 2008, met my husband in 2010, fell in love, moved in together in 2011 and got married in 2013. We did not visit India but My family knows about our relationship and provided us statement for our 801 app. 
Is there any other Indian females married/ defacto with non Indian?


----------



## daveenajohns

indoaus said:


> Will do good or bad.. Good luck with yours too g
> And good luck everybody else


Indoaus,
Did you provide statement from family with ur 801 app?


----------



## Rishi1425

daveenajohns said:


> Very disappointing. Rishi did u provide statements with ur 801 app?
> I m Indian female married to my Australian husband. I came to Aus in 2008, met my husband in 2010, fell in love, moved in together in 2011 and got married in 2013. We did not visit India but My family knows about our relationship and provided us statement for our 801 app.
> Is there any other Indian females married/ defacto with non Indian?


Yes i did but they taken that wrong way..


----------



## daveenajohns

Rishi, could you please explain why they took statements wrong way. You can pm me. Sorry for asking so many questions. We are about to complete 8 mnths on 6/11 and it is driving us crazy.


----------



## Rishi1425

Nothing major.. They said ur parents provided statement but they dont know details of your partner like exact DOB AND family background which she dont have ... 
No ine knows these days anyones DOB


----------



## Becky26

daveenajohns said:


> Very disappointing. Rishi did u provide statements with ur 801 app?
> I m Indian female married to my Australian husband. I came to Aus in 2008, met my husband in 2010, fell in love, moved in together in 2011 and got married in 2013. We did not visit India but My family knows about our relationship and provided us statement for our 801 app.
> Is there any other Indian females married/ defacto with non Indian?


ME!!!! We did go to India my husband lived with me and my family for 6 months. Then he had to return back to AU cause my partner visa was taking forever to get approved and we couldn't get his visitor visa extended after turning every stone cause he is not of Indian background.

We have a similar story. I moved to AU in 2008 on a student visa, met my husband in 2011, lived together for over a year, got married in 2013. Went back to India to apply for a partner visa cause our onshore partner visa was rejected due to lack of evidence to support or application.

Having said that my husband has met and lived with my parents and once I got back to AU my husband and I went to Melbourne to meet my in laws. My husband's grandparents came to see us in Brisbane for 10 days this year to celebrate their 65th wedding anniversary with us. We have statements, photos, Skype call logs, birthday cards, Christmas cards from my and his family and form 888 from my husband's grandparents supporting our application along with 4 other form 888s from our friends.

Now we are waiting for our subclass 100. Hoping for the best.
Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nani53

Hi guys,
When i spoke to immigration about my husband application, we were told that the processing time has been changed to 14-15 months due to backlogs. Well with our application, my husband parents and my only mom are not happy and not talking to us anymore even though we belong to same religion hindu. If immigration rejects my husband application depending on parents interview as we cant expect positive response from our parents, i would be suing immigration as they are not respecting human rights and not valuing Australian marriage certificate. All we have to do is prove the relationship in Australia but not in any other country. My husband was eligible on march 7 2015 and we have already complained on global feedback as we need to get the service delivered from immigration with in the time frame that was promised to us. If i don't get proper response from immigration by finalising the application with in due date, i will be taking immigration to commonwealth ombudsman . Immigration is not doing favour to us, we are buying service from them by paying fee. Don't wait silently and fight for your rights. 

Good luck to all of you !!


----------



## nani53

As long as the relationship is genuine, don't be scared of this Lazy bludgers.


----------



## Rishi1425

Very true nani thats the attitude if everyone have ... They are no one who can make this stupid policies going to other countries and asking third party question about someone who they haven't meet..or dont like..


----------



## nani53

Rishi1425 said:


> Very true nani thats the attitude if everyone have ... They are no one who can make this stupid policies going to other countries and asking third party question about someone who they haven't meet..or dont like..


Rishi
Take the matter with commonwealth ombudsman and lodge a complaint with human rights. If many people take the matter to them, it will put some pressure on immigration.


----------



## Melb

don't worry guys....if u and ur partner both are from india and u guys are married om australia then immigration will not visit ur partner home back in india.


correct me if m wrong..

thanks 
mish


----------



## Rishi1425

Nani

But what points did u raise with Human Rights and Fairwork


----------



## daveenajohns

Becky26 said:


> ME!!!! We did go to India my husband lived with me and my family for 6 months. Then he had to return back to AU cause my partner visa was taking forever to get approved and we couldn't get his visitor visa extended after turning every stone cause he is not of Indian background.
> 
> We have a similar story. I moved to AU in 2008 on a student visa, met my husband in 2011, lived together for over a year, got married in 2013. Went back to India to apply for a partner visa cause our onshore partner visa was rejected due to lack of evidence to support or application.
> 
> Having said that my husband has met and lived with my parents and once I got back to AU my husband and I went to Melbourne to meet my in laws. My husband's grandparents came to see us in Brisbane for 10 days this year to celebrate their 65th wedding anniversary with us. We have statements, photos, Skype call logs, birthday cards, Christmas cards from my and his family and form 888 from my husband's grandparents supporting our application along with 4 other form 888s from our friends.
> 
> Now we are waiting for our subclass 100. Hoping for the best.
> Good Luck to you!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
Best of luck with your application.


----------



## rose2014

dododoeedooee


----------



## Melb

rose2014...
whatever us ur eligibility? ...
did u granted 801..
today...?


----------



## rose2014

doedooeodooedeo


----------



## Cindyxx

rose2014 said:


> Nope, i was just sharing my story about the culture issues. I recently got the 820 granted, so have lot more to wait for 801 ☺&#128522;


Wow, very impressive story! Hope you two are now happily together and your parents are happy too.


----------



## rose2014

Cindyxx said:


> Wow, very impressive story! Hope you two are now happily together and your parents are happy too.


 Thank you, Cindyxx..


----------



## Cindyxx

rose2014 said:


> Thank you, Cindyxx.. Yes we are soo very happy. And i think now my parents regrett for making us apart for that long!! Now he is their best son in law! And they are very fond of him!! And speak very highly of him. Addition to the above post, i know high risk countries need to provide lots of evidences . But we didnt have any evidence .. We 've only uploaded 3pics.. 2 were from that 6hrs meet up. And one was from 2002- very old pic of us with friends. Obviously in 2002, there werent smart phones to take pics. &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;. So i could only find one pic!! But that pic must have been a very important part of the evidence.I didnt provide any phone call logs or anything. Coz we didnt have them. We used calling cards, not skype! So no evidence to provide on that! And we provided Just one email, we've exchanged . Only one! Thats all. We thought, if they need any more emails, they will contact us.We just hope true love will win oneday!! And it surely did!


Impressive and happy ending!!!


----------



## Mish

rose2014 said:


> Nope, i was just sharing my story about the culture issues. I recently got the 820 granted, so have lot more to wait for 801 ☺?de0a


Unfortunately all these people are waiting 801 and already hold a 820 (some even came from a PMV). DIBP has cracked down alot even doing home visits. Everyone was determined genuine at 820 but now with the 801 are getting checked alot more.

In regards to "they will ask if they need more" that is not true as we have some (one recently) rejected without being asked for more evidence. DIBP can make their decision without asking for more.


----------



## Cindyxx

Mish said:


> Unfortunately all these people are waiting 801 and already hold a 820 (some even came from a PMV). DIBP has cracked down alot even doing home visits. Everyone was determined genuine at 820 but now with the 801 are getting checked alot more.
> 
> In regards to "they will ask if they need more" that is not true as we have some (one recently) rejected without being asked for more evidence. DIBP can make their decision without asking for more.


Hi Mish

I'm not sure it's the right place for me to ask my question regarding to my 820 visa grant.
I contacted immigration again on phone and they're able to set me a password for VEVO system and when I logged in, it showed my UK/820 visa was granted on 20/10 but I didn't received any granting letter so far. Is this because of I applied in paper? I feel a bit relieved as my 820 granted now but I'm a bit worried too as I haven't received any granted letter from immigration office. Is this a common issue? Do you have any ideas about this?

Thanks
Cindy


----------



## Mish

Cindyxx said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> I'm not sure it's the right place for me to ask my question regarding to my 820 visa grant.
> I contacted immigration again on phone and they're able to set me a password for VEVO system and when I logged in, it showed my UK/820 visa was granted on 20/10 but I didn't received any granting letter so far. Is this because of I applied in paper? I feel a bit relieved as my 820 granted now but I'm a bit worried too as I haven't received any granted letter from immigration office. Is this a common issue? Do you have any ideas about this?
> 
> Thanks
> Cindy


If you apply by paper usually the grants are by paper. You shoulf get it soon 

Congrats!!


----------



## Cindyxx

Mish said:


> If you apply by paper usually the grants are by paper. You shoulf get it soon
> 
> Congrats!!


That makes sense! Great!!


----------



## laska

just got my 801 granted - eligible date 28/02/2015, waiting time - 8 months and 1 day


----------



## daveenajohns

laska said:


> just got my 801 granted - eligible date 28/02/2015, waiting time - 8 months and 1 day


Congratulations laska, very happy for you.
Did you contact the department at any stage?
Thanks


----------



## Anya

OMG Congratulations Laska!!!
We have the same eligible date 28/02/15 and I am also Russian!!!!!!!!
This makes me very excited but will see what happens with my application, VERY curious how much longer mine takes!


----------



## AuSiEjOrD

laska said:


> just got my 801 granted - eligible date 28/02/2015, waiting time - 8 months and 1 day


Gratz, I've seen quite a few people getting their 801 granted in 8 or 9 months so hopefully that is the norm now.

What evidence did you supply?


----------



## laska

daveenajohns said:


> Congratulations laska, very happy for you.
> Did you contact the department at any stage?
> Thanks


I did contact immi a month ago but I got only generated response from them


----------



## laska

Anya said:


> OMG Congratulations Laska!!!
> We have the same eligible date 28/02/15 and I am also Russian!!!!!!!!
> This makes me very excited but will see what happens with my application, VERY curious how much longer mine takes!


hopefully yours will be granted today too!
Udachi!!!


----------



## laska

AuSiEjOrD said:


> Gratz, I've seen quite a few people getting their 801 granted in 8 or 9 months so hopefully that is the norm now.
> 
> What evidence did you supply?


I didn't provide many evidence - few photos (screen shots from facebook only), joint bank account statement, police check, 888 forms, sponsor's declaration, marriage certificate as we got married after 820 has been granted and tickets to our honeymoon destination.


----------



## Arabella

AuSiEjOrD said:


> Gratz, I've seen quite a few people getting their 801 granted in 8 or 9 months so hopefully that is the norm now.
> 
> What evidence did you supply?


I haven't even applied for my 820 yet but if waiting times are down slightly that can only be a good thing!


----------



## Anya

laska said:


> hopefully yours will be granted today too!
> Udachi!!!


Spasibki!!! 
Just logged in to check VEVO, nothing has changed, 820 still in effect.
So curious to see what happens, will keep everyone updated


----------



## Melb

laska said:


> I did contact immi a month ago but I got only generated response from them


Hi laska

Congratulations...

when u contacted immigration...what was the general response.

do u have any child ...of ur relationship.

just want to know ..had CO CONTACTED U before making ur 801 grand..

and what are the condition attached with 801 visa.

you respond will be much supportive.

thanks


----------



## laska

Melb said:


> Hi laska
> 
> Congratulations...
> 
> when u contacted immigration...what was the general response.
> 
> do u have any child ...of ur relationship.
> 
> just want to know ..had CO CONTACTED U before making ur 801 grand..
> 
> and what are the condition attached with 801 visa.
> 
> you respond will be much supportive.
> 
> thanks


no children and no contacts from immi
no conditions attached


----------



## Melb

laska said:


> no children and no contacts from immi
> no conditions attached


THANKS DEAR FOR UR REPLY.

M so happy finally march application are getting reply....mine is may

so will get good news I next 2 months...

laska....anything else whuld u like to share....

m really so happy for u....


----------



## Becky26

laska said:


> just got my 801 granted - eligible date 28/02/2015, waiting time - 8 months and 1 day


CONGRATULATIONS laksa!!! What a wonderful news 
Hope you have a happy and prosperous life with your family in Australia 
Thank you for sharing the good news with us.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Hann4h

Becky26 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS laksa!!! What a wonderful news
> Hope you have a happy and prosperous life with your family in Australia
> Thank you for sharing the good news with us.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Congratulation Laksa,

Hope that all genuine couples will get through this tough waiting time. I am still waiting for the decision.


----------



## Mish

laska said:


> just got my 801 granted - eligible date 28/02/2015, waiting time - 8 months and 1 day


Congrats!!! Looks like we are starting to see some action 

Some information for our spreadsheet if you don't mind:
- country of origin
- gender 
- date you applied


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Congrats!!! Looks like we are starting to see some action
> 
> Some information for our spreadsheet if you don't mind:
> - country of origin
> - gender
> - date you applied


Am I in the spreadsheet Mish?  and how do I access it?


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> Am I in the spreadsheet Mish?  and how do I access it?


No ... this one is for 801 only at this stage due to the huge waiting times.

Sorry.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> No ... this one is for 801 only at this stage due to the huge waiting times.
> 
> Sorry.


Ah no worries  should've checked what subclass the spreadsheet was for


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> No ... this one is for 801 only at this stage due to the huge waiting times.
> 
> Sorry.


Mish with the recent approval of 28 feb 2015....it looks like 801 approvals are getting some positive reply....and further to that feb and march applicant for 801 has started getting reply....

correct me if m wrong...that what I have speculated..and now processing time is taking between 8 to 9 months.

Regards
Melb


----------



## laska

Mish said:


> Congrats!!! Looks like we are starting to see some action
> 
> Some information for our spreadsheet if you don't mind:
> - country of origin
> - gender
> - date you applied


 -country of origin - Russia
- gender - female
- date you applied (do you mean eligible date?) - 28/02/2015


----------



## Arabella

laska said:


> -country of origin - Russia
> - gender - female
> - date you applied (do you mean eligible date?) - 28/02/2015


Your eligibility date could be different to when you applied.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> Mish with the recent approval of 28 feb 2015....it looks like 801 approvals are getting some positive reply....and further to that feb and march applicant for 801 has started getting reply....
> 
> correct me if m wrong...that what I have speculated..and now processing time is taking between 8 to 9 months.
> 
> Regards
> Melb


We still have a few waiting over 9 months though 

I don't want to get peoples hopes up and then have people still waiting at 10 months.


----------



## laska

Arabella said:


> Your eligibility date could be different to when you applied.


I applied in the end of January but I kept loading docs till mid of April (when I got our marriage certificate)


----------



## nani53

*response from complaints*

Dear Mr xxx

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection has received your feedback on 23 October 2015. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.

As outlined in our website we aim to process 75 per cent of subclass 801 visa applications within the global service standard of 8 months. Currently, the permanent partner section has a backlog of applications to process and we regret to advise that due to our current resources we have fallen behind.

The Department acknowledges receipt of documentation for your permanent partner visa on 11 March 2015.

While we are unable to provide a definitive timeframe, please be assured that your application has not been forgotten and will be processed as soon as possible. All applications will continue to be processed in date order of lodgement as this is the fairest way to treat all applicants.

You currently hold a subclass 820 temporary visa. There are no work or travel restrictions associated with this visa.

We ask that you keep your contact with the permanent partner section to a minimum to allow processing of your own and other applications to proceed as quickly as possible.

The Department hopes that this information has been of assistance to you.

Yours sincerely
ABC


----------



## xox

_" All applications will continue to be processed in date order of lodgement as this is the fairest way to treat all applicants "_
They said its "fairest way " but some application is still waiting for more than 10 months. Some got within 3-4 months


----------



## Melb

nani53 said:


> Dear Mr xxx
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection has received your feedback on 23 October 2015. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.
> 
> As outlined in our website we aim to process 75 per cent of subclass 801 visa applications within the global service standard of 8 months. Currently, the permanent partner section has a backlog of applications to process and we regret to advise that due to our current resources we have fallen behind.
> 
> The Department acknowledges receipt of documentation for your permanent partner visa on 11 March 2015.
> 
> While we are unable to provide a definitive timeframe, please be assured that your application has not been forgotten and will be processed as soon as possible. All applications will continue to be processed in date order of lodgement as this is the fairest way to treat all applicants.
> 
> You currently hold a subclass 820 temporary visa. There are no work or travel restrictions associated with this visa.
> 
> We ask that you keep your contact with the permanent partner section to a minimum to allow processing of your own and other applications to proceed as quickly as possible.
> 
> The Department hopes that this information has been of assistance to you.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> ABC


That means ...we need to call them every month...to remind them for our application....

regards
Melb


----------



## sabrina25

Hey Guys, 

I have a friend who was eligible in April 2015 (visa 801) and was from France and got the PR 2 weeks after applying..

I think there is no point of speculating about what the immi is doing, or stressing about it. There is no clear pattern and the process is clearly unfair despite what they are saying. The immi sucks.


----------



## Arabella

sabrina25 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a friend who was eligible in April 2015 (visa 801) and was from France and got the PR 2 weeks after applying..
> 
> I think there is no point of speculating about what the immi is doing, or stressing about it. There is no clear pattern and the process is clearly unfair despite what they are saying. The immi sucks.


Two weeks? That's crazy! Fingers crossed for processing times like this for more of us! I doubt it though


----------



## powervinyasa

Hi. New to the group. Also anxiously waiting for my 801 to be approved.

Sent my application Jun 2013, received my 820 in Mar 2014, eligible for 801 Jun 2015, sent my paperwork in Jul 2015. 

I hope to get my 801 soon as I am currently unemployed, just finished a contract and now looking for work and most employers are looking for PR.

It's ironic though, my husband and son are both citizens and here I am having a "temporary" visa. It scares the life out of me everytime I think of my stay being "temporary". I need the 801 to get the peace of mind that I am here to stay as long as I want and be there for my son.

Anyone here with children as well waiting for their 801?


----------



## Arabella

If you have an Australian husband and son and already have an 820 visa, you'd be quite unlucky not to be granted your 801! Good luck!


----------



## powervinyasa

xox said:


> _" All applications will continue to be processed in date order of lodgement as this is the fairest way to treat all applicants "_
> They said its "fairest way " but some application is still waiting for more than 10 months. Some got within 3-4 months


How do they define "fair"? Some gets approved faster than others, what is it that they are looking at? I've only lodged my application in Jul, you would think that they would consider my circumstance, having a kid and all. A kid, who's by the way, An Australian citizen.


----------



## Melb

powervinyasa said:


> How do they define "fair"? Some gets approved faster than others, what is it that they are looking at? I've only lodged my application in Jul, you would think that they would consider my circumstance, having a kid and all. A kid, who's by the way, An Australian citizen.


same here...my partner also applied in June 2015 for 801 as per eligible date..not heard anything ..

sometimes I believe immigration is just playing with our application...and some get there visa in 2 week n sone get in 4 months..

really don't know what the meaning of fairness is..?


----------



## Mish

sabrina25 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a friend who was eligible in April 2015 (visa 801) and was from France and got the PR 2 weeks after applying..
> 
> I think there is no point of speculating about what the immi is doing, or stressing about it. There is no clear pattern and the process is clearly unfair despite what they are saying. The immi sucks.


Out of curiosity ... do they have children together or got their 820 only a couple of months before 801 eligibility? We have seen a few of them.

Other than that they just got lucky


----------



## Mish

powervinyasa said:


> Hi. New to the group. Also anxiously waiting for my 801 to be approved.
> 
> Sent my application Jun 2013, received my 820 in Mar 2014, eligible for 801 Jun 2015, sent my paperwork in Jul 2015.
> 
> I hope to get my 801 soon as I am currently unemployed, just finished a contract and now looking for work and most employers are looking for PR.
> 
> It's ironic though, my husband and son are both citizens and here I am having a "temporary" visa. It scares the life out of me everytime I think of my stay being "temporary". I need the 801 to get the peace of mind that I am here to stay as long as I want and be there for my son.
> 
> Anyone here with children as well waiting for their 801?


Welcome! I will you add you to our waiting spreadsheet tonight.

A couple of additional questions - what country did you come from and did you come via a PMV? Sorry if you have a flag on your profile - I can't see that on the mobile app.

Also: date you submitted the application and date of eligibility since you only listed the month and year.


----------



## sabrina25

powervinyasa said:


> How do they define "fair"? Some gets approved faster than others, what is it that they are looking at? I've only lodged my application in Jul, you would think that they would consider my circumstance, having a kid and all. A kid, who's by the way, An Australian citizen.


To be honest, they probably haven't looked at your application yet, so they would not know about your circumstances..


----------



## sabrina25

Mish said:


> Out of curiosity ... do they have children together or got their 820 only a couple of months before 801 eligibility? We have seen a few of them.
> 
> Other than that they just got lucky


No they do not have childrend together, and I am not sure about the 820 and their date of eligbility. I just remembered that their 820 was approved in one month as well after applying (whereas mine in 1 year). I think they are just a lucky couple!


----------



## Mish

sabrina25 said:


> No they do not have childrend together, and I am not sure about the 820 and their date of eligbility. I just remembered that their 820 was approved in one month as well after applying (whereas mine in 1 year). I think they are just a lucky couple!


Extremely lucky ... they should go and get a lotto


----------



## sabrina25

Do you know if there is a way to appeal if the immi refuses to grant the PR? 
As I am already thinking about my options


----------



## Mish

sabrina25 said:


> Do you know if there is a way to appeal if the immi refuses to grant the PR?
> As I am already thinking about my options


Yep same as 820 you can appeal to AAT (previously MRT).


----------



## Jace85

Hi all,

Just thought id joint this group and add our details to the waiting list.

PMV granted May 2013
820 Granted Jan 2014 Application date 18 November 2013
801 Applied 25 Sept 2015 Eligible date 18 Nov 2015
Husband Australian
Wife Thai

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Mish

Welcome Jace85!

I have added your details to the spreadsheet. Did you apply online or paper?


----------



## Jace85

Mish said:


> Welcome Jace85!
> 
> I have added your details to the spreadsheet. Did you apply online or paper?


Hi Mish

I Applied Online


----------



## Mish

Jace85 said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> I Applied Online


Thanks 

I have just added the link of the spreadsheet to the first post of this thread for easy access for everyone.


----------



## Anya

Guys I got my PR last Friday!
Finally something that makes sense (Laska and I had the same eligibility date and got our grants the same week)

Here are the details:

HR Country - Russia
Eligibility date 28th of February 2015
Applied 28th of Feb 2015 (so the wait was about 8 months 2 days), online application. 
No children.
No contact with Immi at all.

Good luck everyone, hope everyone gets their grants soon!!!


----------



## AuSiEjOrD

Congratulation, it looks like the 801 visas are taking approximately 9 months at the moment to be processed.



Anya said:


> Guys I got my PR last Friday!
> Finally something that makes sense (Laska and I had the same eligibility date and got our grants the same week)
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> HR Country - Russia
> Eligibility date 28th of February 2015
> Applied 28th of Feb 2015 (so the wait was about 8 months 2 days), online application.
> No children.
> No contact with Immi at all.
> 
> Good luck everyone, hope everyone gets their grants soon!!!


----------



## Mish

Anya said:


> Guys I got my PR last Friday!
> Finally something that makes sense (Laska and I had the same eligibility date and got our grants the same week)
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> HR Country - Russia
> Eligibility date 28th of February 2015
> Applied 28th of Feb 2015 (so the wait was about 8 months 2 days), online application.
> No children.
> No contact with Immi at all.
> 
> Good luck everyone, hope everyone gets their grants soon!!!


Congrats!! They are on a roll at the moment!!


----------



## AngelaMay

This is really unfair for people who are waiting over 10 months...


----------



## abood

10 months now


----------



## bumbumn

Anya said:


> Guys I got my PR last Friday!
> Finally something that makes sense (Laska and I had the same eligibility date and got our grants the same week)
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> HR Country - Russia
> Eligibility date 28th of February 2015
> Applied 28th of Feb 2015 (so the wait was about 8 months 2 days), online application.
> No children.
> No contact with Immi at all.
> 
> Good luck everyone, hope everyone gets their grants soon!!!


Hi Anya

Could you share what documents you submitted, many thanks


----------



## Blief

Three people from LR countries recently got PR, does it mean DIBP is processing LR applications? Is anyone here from HR countries got 801 granted in last few months? Please share with us.


----------



## Mish

Blief said:


> Three people from LR countries recently got PR, does it mean DIBP is processing LR applications? Is anyone here from HR countries got 801 granted in last few months? Please share with us.


Russia is high risk.


----------



## Dinkum

I think the 3 recent grants we have seen were from High Risk countries - China and Russia.


----------



## Anya

bumbumn said:


> Hi Anya
> 
> Could you share what documents you submitted, many thanks


Ticked off most of the checklist, I wouldn't be able to remember exactly but something like:
- two 888 forms
- stat decs from me and my partner
- photos (I think 10)
- lease in both names
- joint bank acc statements for the 6 months prior my application
- some mail with our address on it/bills that show address etc
- ATO
- super showing us as beneficiaries
- some tickets/photos from joint travel (only 1 overseas trip and pictures from road trips that showed location)

Hmm that's mainly it I think....


----------



## Oz4Pom

We are extremely low risk... been waiting 6 months.... frustrating!!


----------



## MaxPower

801 lodged .... let the waiting begin


----------



## Melb

Oz4Pom said:


> We are extremely low risk... been waiting 6 months.... frustrating!!


I have seen recent two 801 grant within 8 months of timeline and those applicants were from high risk.

dont know what is this going on....I am also June applicant...I am on the 6th month....not a bloody single news...

dont know what the hell is going on..

sorry guys buy I am fully frustrated..


----------



## bumbumn

Melb said:


> I have seen recent two 801 grant within 8 months of timeline and those applicants were from high risk.
> 
> dont know what is this going on....I am also June applicant...I am on the 6th month....not a bloody single news...
> 
> dont know what the hell is going on..
> 
> sorry guys buy I am fully frustrated..


Set your alarm up to 15 months as it's only one way to cope with frustration. You finished half of race already. Well done.


----------



## Melb

bumbumn said:


> Set your alarm up to 15 months as it's only one way to cope with frustration. You finished half of race already. Well done.


sometime I feel sad...so I write post here...thanks u...yes I am on half way...thanks u bumbumn..

50% crossed .....


----------



## AuSiEjOrD

Just remember we are in this all together, the nightmare will be over soon haha


----------



## MaxPower

sep2011 said:


> PLEASE NOTE: Here is the link for the waiting and approved spreadsheet for 801's for 2015/16: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1PkpRfUq585LAjAXhy4x4Pkq-vQl2esK_wDcLXAagFJ8/edit?usp=sharing. Feel free to add yourself to the spreadsheet, otherwise PM your details to Mish and she will add them to the spreadsheet.


Being IT nerd with too much time on ones hands

The Excel date formula is incorrect in terms of calculating waiting days. DAYS360 only calculates 30 days x 12 months

I have changed the formula for column J for indoaus to what it should be

=DATEDIF(I2,TODAY(),"d")

which calculates the start date to today

The spreadsheet owner needs to change the formula for the remainder of the column cells as it is locked


----------



## Mish

Thanks MaxPower!! I just went with "close enough is good enough" calculations .

I hope you added yourself!


----------



## chaofahn

Hey guys, just had a question about the permanent visa - when do they start counting the days from? The moment they grant your Sublcass 309 or the day you enter Australia?

How long will it generally take for people of low-risk countries?

Just asking as for some reason or another, my wife's temporary visa is impeding her chances of finding work. It's been frustrating every time she's gone into an interview and the people behind the desks get all hesitant over her current visa status.


----------



## Mish

Hi chaofahn!
Eligibility date for 100 is 2 years after you submitted the 309. You can apply 2 months prior to eligibility date but they won't look at it until after eligibility date.

DIBP count the processing time from eligibilty date and it is currently taking 4 to 5 months from eligibilty date for a 100 to be granted.

I think it is luck of the draw unfortunately for jobs. I know of quite a few that haven't had any issues. It can also depend on the occupation - I have heard some IT require PR.

My husband was only ever asked about work rights they didn't care if it was TR or PR.


----------



## chaofahn

Mish said:


> Hi chaofahn!
> Eligibility date for 100 is 2 years after you submitted the 309. You can apply 2 months prior to eligibility date but they won't look at it until after eligibility date.
> 
> DIBP count the processing time from eligibilty date and it is currently taking 4 to 5 months from eligibilty date for a 100 to be granted.
> 
> I think it is luck of the draw unfortunately for jobs. I know of quite a few that haven't had any issues. It can also depend on the occupation - I have heard some IT require PR.
> 
> My husband was only ever asked about work rights they didn't care if it was TR or PR.


Thanks for the reply!

In regards to the Subclass 801, do we have to apply for it ourselves? I thought it was an automatic process by the Government and that my wife's current Subclass 309 was for the waiting period before they give you the PR?

Thank God for this forum. I don't know how we would've handled the entire process!!!


----------



## Mish

chaofahn said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> In regards to the Subclass 801, do we have to apply for it ourselves? I thought it was an automatic process by the Government and that my wife's current Subclass 309 was for the waiting period before they give you the PR?
> 
> Thank God for this forum. I don't know how we would've handled the entire process!!!


You won't be applying for a 801 it will be 100. Thank you lucky stars it isn't a 801!!

No it isn't automatic you need to lodge your documents. It is since the grant of the 309 and you need evidence in all 4 categories. I hopr you have been keeping evidence.


----------



## J&F

chaofahn said:


> Hey guys, just had a question about the permanent visa - when do they start counting the days from? The moment they grant your Sublcass 309 or the day you enter Australia?
> 
> How long will it generally take for people of low-risk countries?
> 
> Just asking as for some reason or another, my wife's temporary visa is impeding her chances of finding work. It's been frustrating every time she's gone into an interview and the people behind the desks get all hesitant over her current visa status.


Yep we're in the same position, any time someone realises that my husband's not a permanent resident/citizen when he applies for work, that's it. We're also from a low risk country (UK) but on a 300, currently on an 820 and getting nervous about the impending 801 blow out processing times.


----------



## chaofahn

Mish said:


> You won't be applying for a 801 it will be 100. Thank you lucky stars it isn't a 801!!
> 
> No it isn't automatic you need to lodge your documents. It is since the grant of the 309 and you need evidence in all 4 categories. I hopr you have been keeping evidence.


Cheers Mish! You're always quick to reply.  Curious - why is a subclass 100 preferable to 801? And what evidence do we need? Any useful links that actually gives you information you want instead of a wall of text_ *cough* government website *cough*_?

So far we've been saving our mail and joint account statements as proof of living together and financial support. Anything else we need?


----------



## Arabella

chaofahn said:


> Cheers Mish! You're always quick to reply.  Curious - why is a subclass 100 preferable to 801? And what evidence do we need? Any useful links that actually gives you information you want instead of a wall of text_ *cough* government website *cough*_?
> 
> So far we've been saving our mail and joint account statements as proof of living together and financial support. Anything else we need?


Similar stuff to what you submitted first time. Any cards or invitations addressed to you both, photos, tickets, joint travel.

Are stat decs required?


----------



## AAAAAA

*Change of Employer*

Hi All,

First time posting here. I am currently on 820 and waiting for the 801 visa. Applied on 08/05/2015 online, eligibility date 09/05/2015.

In my 801 application employment history section, I put my current company details in and in the description I wrote 'Current Employer'. I accepted a better job offer last month and will start the new job next Monday. My question is, does this count as change in circumstances? Should I notify Immigration?

Thank you.

AAA


----------



## Ladyjane

Melb said:


> I have seen recent two 801 grant within 8 months of timeline and those applicants were from high risk.
> 
> dont know what is this going on....I am also June applicant...I am on the 6th month....not a bloody single news...
> 
> dont know what the hell is going on..
> 
> sorry guys buy I am fully frustrated..


*** Aren't we all frustrated? Its been 1 year and 6 months for me.  Not even any communication since the 820 grant.


----------



## Mish

Ladyjane said:


> *** Aren't we all frustrated? Its been 1 year and 6 months for me.  Not even any communication since the 820 grant.


That would be because you are not eligible for 801 yet .

You aren't eligible until May 2016 according to your time line. They will advise (or should) around April next year.

Then you can submit you evidence.


----------



## Mish

chaofahn said:


> Cheers Mish! You're always quick to reply.  Curious - why is a subclass 100 preferable to 801? And what evidence do we need? Any useful links that actually gives you information you want instead of a wall of text *cough* government website *cough*?
> 
> So far we've been saving our mail and joint account statements as proof of living together and financial support. Anything else we need?


Shorter processing time for 100 because less people.

It is the same as 309 evidence but check out "permanent partner calculator" and it will have all the information for you.

Joint bills, joint purchases, holidays just to name a few things.


----------



## Mish

Arabella said:


> Similar stuff to what you submitted first time. Any cards or invitations addressed to you both, photos, tickets, joint travel.
> 
> Are stat decs required?


Yes stat decs are required 2 x 888's and one for the sponsor (if applying online).


----------



## VeeTee

Hi All,
I've just entered my information in the spreadsheet.
It would be a good idea to also have a field for what Australian city you applied the Visa. Assuming it would be quicker for someone in Perth than in Melbourne as there is less people in Perth.


----------



## 18302

VeeTee said:


> Hi All,
> It would be a good idea to also have a field for what Australian city you applied the Visa. Assuming it would be quicker for someone in Perth than in Melbourne as there is less people in Perth.


All 801 visas are processed by the Partner Permanent Processing Centre in Melbourne, regardless of what city you live in.

Not sure where the 100's are done, but i'm sure someone else will know.


----------



## Mish

VeeTee said:


> Hi All,
> I've just entered my information in the spreadsheet.
> It would be a good idea to also have a field for what Australian city you applied the Visa. Assuming it would be quicker for someone in Perth than in Melbourne as there is less people in Perth.


801's are all processed in Melbourne regardless of where you live. 100's are all processed in Brisbane regardless of where you live.

Different to the 820 where they go to your local office and then get transferred depending on workload.


----------



## VeeTee

Thanks for the heads up.
My 820 took 3 months. If it all processed in Melbourne then I guess its a bit of a wait then. Just hope we can get it quicker so that when Uni starts next year we don't have to pay as an international student.


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately I wouldn't be holding me breath. They have a huge backlog. I just looked at the spreadsheet and we have 4 others waiting from Vietnam too. The longest is waiting over 10 months.

However, saying that all cases are different and the spreadsheet is just a guide for people.


----------



## Scotty P

Mish said:


> Unfortunately I wouldn't be holding me breath. They have a huge backlog. I just looked at the spreadsheet and we have 4 others waiting from Vietnam too. The longest is waiting over 10 months.
> 
> However, saying that all cases are different and the spreadsheet is just a guide for people.


Hi Mish, where can we access the spreadsheet? i know i"m not eligible yet however would be handy to know when i am.


----------



## Mish

Scotty P said:


> Hi Mish, where can we access the spreadsheet? i know i"m not eligible yet however would be handy to know when i am.


There is a link on the first post of this thread.


----------



## Melb

don't know what is happening with 801 applicants.

it's totally unfair...if it's backlog...its not our fault...

has any one recently got any 801 grant...

I know those guys are saying 12 months...but still I belive it will happen frm 8 to 9 months...


----------



## jay.letts

So my eligibility date was 23/05/15 i did my application and they got it 24/03/15 very early i know but i did it as soon as i got the email, my application and supporting documents have been sitting there waiting, i recently moved to perth and tried to update my details after they did an update on myimmi, it kept saying error so i emailed them then a few days passed and i had saw it had changed BUT it said my WA address but state was SA, so i changed it again. Meanwhile immigration responded now what annoyed me with their email was that in my email address i have a nickname like most people do with email addresses ( doesnt mean thats your name) they said Dear Mr... nickname, We have checked and your new address is updated... now on my application it would of said my actual name and not once is that nickname i use on my email in there so do they even check, i get they might be backlogged but its unacceptable now and whats annoying is that police clearances and stat decs are only valid for 12 months.... they are now saying standard processing times are 12-15 months! i feel like because this is the 2nd stage and they are not getting anymore money from it that nobody cares how long you wait. its a joke, the only reason i am getting antsy is because the Australian government are always changing rules etc and i just want to be PR so that i can sleep easy.


----------



## jamesbrock

Melb said:


> don't know what is happening with 801 applicants.
> 
> it's totally unfair...if it's backlog...its not our fault...
> 
> has any one recently got any 801 grant...
> 
> I know those guys are saying 12 months...but still I belive it will happen frm 8 to 9 months...


Yes, my wife received hers on 15/10/2015.

We lodged on 13/11/2012 (the 820 was granted 30/05/2014), so she technically was eligible for second stage processing on 13/11/14, however I discovered sometime the previous month (Oct 2014) that the online portal would have accepted the application. Had we lodged when she was eligible, her due date would have been 13/07/2015, but we didn't get around to lodging until 13/06/2015.

On 06/09/2015, 12 weeks after lodging (7 weeks after the due date according the their published processing times), I emailed to seek a status update; as per question 9 of the FAQ's on the automated response (_If your partner visa application was lodged more than 15 months ago, we will endeavour to respond separately to your request within approximately 2 weeks of your email_) I patiently waited for a response...

On 16/09/2015 I received a personalised response, basically saying "Unfortunately, due to a high volume of cases, we currently have a backlog of applications. As a result, your partner's application has yet to have been finalised within our service standard time frame. However, we will endeavour to finalise this application as soon as possible." I continued to patiently wait...

On 07/10/2015 I received an email asking us to provide a current National Police Certificate (NPC) and a Statutory Declaration from me. Two hours later I received an email from the CO's personal address asking me to forward the above items directly to him. I sent him the completed Stat Dec later that afternoon, and applied for the NPC that evening. At 9:04 the next morning, we received notification that the NPC had been processed and dispatched, so I emailed the CO and he told me to send it to him as son as we received it. As that day was a Thursday, I knew we'd be waiting for a few more days yet.

The NPC arrived in our mailbox the following Thursday morning, and I'd scanned it and emailed it to the CO by 11:28AM. We received the Grant Notification at 11:37AM.

At 2 years, 11 months, and 2 days our case is certainly not indicative, because we were quite relaxed about submitting checks and documents, but we're very glad to have it!


----------



## Melb

jamesbrock said:


> Yes, my wife received hers on 15/10/2015.
> 
> We lodged on 13/11/2012 (the 820 was granted 30/05/2014), so she technically was eligible for second stage processing on 13/11/14, however I discovered sometime the previous month (Oct 2014) that the online portal would have accepted the application. Had we lodged when she was eligible, her due date would have been 13/07/2015, but we didn't get around to lodging until 13/06/2015.
> 
> On 06/09/2015, 12 weeks after lodging (7 weeks after the due date according the their published processing times), I emailed to seek a status update; as per question 9 of the FAQ's on the automated response (_If your partner visa application was lodged more than 15 months ago, we will endeavour to respond separately to your request within approximately 2 weeks of your email_) I patiently waited for a response...
> 
> On 16/09/2015 I received a personalised response, basically saying "Unfortunately, due to a high volume of cases, we currently have a backlog of applications. As a result, your partner's application has yet to have been finalised within our service standard time frame. However, we will endeavour to finalise this application as soon as possible." I continued to patiently wait...
> 
> On 07/10/2015 I received an email asking us to provide a current National Police Certificate (NPC) and a Statutory Declaration from me. Two hours later I received an email from the CO's personal address asking me to forward the above items directly to him. I sent him the completed Stat Dec later that afternoon, and applied for the NPC that evening. At 9:04 the next morning, we received notification that the NPC had been processed and dispatched, so I emailed the CO and he told me to send it to him as son as we received it. As that day was a Thursday, I knew we'd be waiting for a few more days yet.
> 
> The NPC arrived in our mailbox the following Thursday morning, and I'd scanned it and emailed it to the CO by 11:28AM. We received the Grant Notification at 11:37AM.
> 
> At 2 years, 11 months, and 2 days our case is certainly not indicative, because we were quite relaxed about submitting checks and documents, but we're very glad to have it!


Thanks for for your reply and sharing the grant detaill of ur partner....congrats

so that means it took u guys 11 months since eligibility date...??

now..finally u guys can sleep peacefully.


----------



## daveenajohns

8 months for us today.


----------



## jamesbrock

Melb said:


> Thanks for for your reply and sharing the grant detaill of ur partner....congrats
> 
> so that means it took u guys 11 months since eligibility date...??
> 
> now..finally u guys can sleep peacefully.


Thanks. I'm just happy that there are no more hoops to jump through!

Yes, it did take 11 months from when she was eligible - but I didn't lodge the second stage application until 7 months after she was eligible.

For a lot of that time we were planning to add my wife's youngest daughter to the application, and even though this would have put a decision hold on the whole thing anyway we didn't want to run the risk that the 801 would be approved before we were ready.


----------



## spa2222

HI Guys,

Just wondering if anyone can answer this?
for 801 application, do the sponsor also need to submit his National Police Check?
Or just applicant is enough?
for my 802 application, I only submitted myself (applicant) NPC. But I read someone was being asked to get sponsor's NPC check too for 801 application??


Thanks


----------



## jamesbrock

spa2222 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can answer this?
> for 801 application, do the sponsor also need to submit his National Police Check?
> Or just applicant is enough?
> for my 802 application, I only submitted myself (applicant) NPC. But I read someone was being asked to get sponsor's NPC check too for 801 application??
> 
> Thanks


I didn't submit one.


----------



## spa2222

jamesbrock said:


> I didn't submit one.


HI James,

I just saw your thread. So did you only submit your partner (applicant)'s National Police Check, and was all granted okay?
Thought they have requested one for yourself (as a sponsor) - my understanding was..

Thanks


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> 8 months for us today.


Why didn't u speak to Immigration..how long the backlog will last
....its more than 3 months ....


----------



## jamesbrock

spa2222 said:


> HI James,
> 
> I just saw your thread. So did you only submit your partner (applicant)'s National Police Check, and was all granted okay?
> Thought they have requested one for yourself (as a sponsor) - my understanding was..
> 
> Thanks


Yes, that is correct. I never did a NPC, not for the 820, nor for the 801.


----------



## daveenajohns

Melb said:


> Why didn't u speak to Immigration..how long the backlog will last
> ....its more
> 
> Hi Melb,
> I don't think, I will get any different reply. If nothing happens until Jan, we will definitely contact Global Feedback unit.


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> Melb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't u speak to Immigration..how long the backlog will last
> ....its more
> 
> Hi Melb,
> I don't think, I will get any different reply. If nothing happens until Jan, we will definitely contact Global Feedback unit.
> 
> 
> 
> yes u can w8 till end dec...hopefully they will able to clear there backlog....its been 3 months still backlog is effecting our applicants ...
> 
> hope thus dec they will work in backlog and will able to do something good.
> 
> it's only hope n hope ....we can expect..
> 
> of anyone has any information then please share guys...it will help us..I have few opportunities in my project line...but...due to pr ...I can't even apply...dont know what is going on...I am on 6 month now..
Click to expand...


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> Melb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't u speak to Immigration..how long the backlog will last
> ....its more
> 
> Hi Melb,
> I don't think, I will get any different reply. If nothing happens until Jan, we will definitely contact Global Feedback unit.
> 
> 
> 
> one more thing daveenajohns...I have seen in last 2 week...two Russian applicants whucy comes under high risk...got there 801 in 8 months..
> 
> and some w8ing more than 9 months...
> 
> god know ...what us thus going on..
Click to expand...


----------



## daveenajohns

Melb said:


> daveenajohns said:
> 
> 
> 
> one more thing daveenajohns...I have seen in last 2 week...two Russian applicants whucy comes under high risk...got there 801 in 8 months..
> 
> and some w8ing more than 9 months...
> 
> god know ...what us thus going on..[/QUOTE
> 
> Many of Indian applicants are waiting for more than 8 months. I dont know what to expect.
Click to expand...


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> Melb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveenajohns said:
> 
> 
> 
> one more thing daveenajohns...I have seen in last 2 week...two Russian applicants whucy comes under high risk...got there 801 in 8 months..
> 
> and some w8ing more than 9 months...
> 
> god know ...what us thus going on..[/QUOTE
> 
> Many of Indian applicants are waiting for more than 8 months. I dont know what to expect.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear..I know...but if u are married to Desi then they do it on 6 to 8 months...but if u are married to angraze then immigration takes more than 10 to 12 .
> 
> that is all my speculation...reality god know...
> 
> we all have to contact immigration...for all 801 applicants...if we sit hand on hand then they will.keep delaying application.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

spa2222 said:


> Just wondering if anyone can answer this?
> for 801 application, do the sponsor also need to submit his National Police Check? Or just applicant is enough?


If you don't have kids then only the applicant is required to have police check.


----------



## xox

6 months waiting for me too


----------



## Oz4Pom

Can someone give me the number to call to ask WTH is going on please?


----------



## Hann4h

Got refusal today.

All my husband 's fault.

Every explanation was rejected as the case officer "do not believe".

Hope that everybody will have good luck.


----------



## Mish

OMG!! I am sooo sorry. Some guys don't have the best memories like my dad lol.

You guys even have flight tickets etc all booked to go to Columbia.

Soooo sad for you guys.


----------



## daveenajohns

Hann4h said:


> Got refusal today.
> 
> All my husband 's fault.
> 
> Every explanation was rejected as the case officer "do not believe".
> 
> Hope that everybody will have good luck.


I m sorry Hannah, 
Could you please share what was the reason. It could help others going through same process. Again I m very sorry.


----------



## Hann4h

Our agent was working for a long time in IMMI, and he said that every explanation is as crystal clear as daylight.

Many other questions were even more intimate, which we answer consistently.

And because they value interview the most important, all other evidence disregarded.

They said that it is reasonable for them to think that we share knowledge, but not to the level of the spousal relationship. 

My hubby just could not imagine that many sleepless nights in the hospital he spent with me, the way we start our own business from scratch, the trips together, 40 months of phonebills, and 300 pages of personal message extracted ... were disregarded just because of some nervousness during the interview.

We had clear past, first time marriages. Young and hard working couples. 

So hard to say. 

Good luck guys.


----------



## powervinyasa

Hann4h said:


> Our agent was working for a long time in IMMI, and he said that every explanation is as crystal clear as daylight.
> 
> Many other questions were even more intimate, which we answer consistently.
> 
> And because they value interview the most important, all other evidence disregarded.
> 
> They said that it is reasonable for them to think that we share knowledge, but not to the level of the spousal relationship.
> 
> My hubby just could not imagine that many sleepless nights in the hospital he spent with me, the way we start our own business from scratch, the trips together, 40 months of phonebills, and 300 pages of personal message extracted ... were disregarded just because of some nervousness during the interview.
> 
> We had clear past, first time marriages. Young and hard working couples.
> 
> So hard to say.
> 
> Good luck guys.


So sorry to hear, I would think that you would be able to appeal the decision? All the best to you. Hopefully, the appeal will turn out well.


----------



## powervinyasa

Question for everyone who submitted their application online. What does your status say? My entitlement is June this year, submitted my application online in July and my status says Application received, should I be worried? How long did it take before your status changed from Application received to being processed?


----------



## Mish

powervinyasa said:


> Question for everyone who submitted their application online. What does your status say? My entitlement is June this year, submitted my application online in July and my status says Application received, should I be worried? How long did it take before your status changed from Application received to being processed?


There is a link on the first post. Can you please go and update your details? I couldn't PM you to ask you to do it or for your details because you haven't posted enough.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

this is a sad news. try if you can make an appeal
especially if you believe it is genuine. We know how you feel.


----------



## Blief

Hann4h said:


> Got refusal today.
> 
> All my husband 's fault.
> 
> Every explanation was rejected as the case officer "do not believe".
> 
> Hope that everybody will have good luck.


Hi Hann4h

So sorry for your case, please find a very good imm agent. You will be fine, we all believe. Be confident and all the best Hannah.


----------



## Melb

Hann4h said:


> Our agent was working for a long time in IMMI, and he said that every explanation is as crystal clear as daylight.
> 
> Many other questions were even more intimate, which we answer consistently.
> 
> And because they value interview the most important, all other evidence disregarded.
> 
> They said that it is reasonable for them to think that we share knowledge, but not to the level of the spousal relationship.
> 
> My hubby just could not imagine that many sleepless nights in the hospital he spent with me, the way we start our own business from scratch, the trips together, 40 months of phonebills, and 300 pages of personal message extracted ... were disregarded just because of some nervousness during the interview.
> 
> We had clear past, first time marriages. Young and hard working couples.
> 
> So hard to say.
> 
> Good luck guys.


what was ur eligibility date...if u guys are married then they can't reject ur 801 approval..


----------



## Hann4h

Melb said:


> what was ur eligibility date...if u guys are married then they can't reject ur 801 approval..


4/12/2014

And they did. I just don't know why


----------



## Melb

Hann4h said:


> 4/12/2014
> 
> And they did. I just don't know why


truly speaking..I can't really feel...how u might be feeling..

it will be great for us..if u share...about interview

and what all documents u guys submitted.

we're u married in oz and submitted BDM certificate..

were u was in regular contact with each other family members...
how many photos of family and each other u submitted.
any joint bills..?
any joint tickets...or travel tickets..

I am shocked how come they reject ur application..


----------



## Lunabelle

Melb said:


> what was ur eligibility date...if u guys are married then they can't reject ur 801 approval..


You can't be more wrong. Yes they can reject the 801 even though the applicant is married; applicant needs way more than just 'being married' to get the 801 granted.


----------



## Melb

Hann4h said:


> 4/12/2014
> 
> And they did. I just don't know why


Hi Hann4h

Will be great, if you share ur interview questions so that we can also prepare.

Much appriciable and w8ing for ur reply.

Now I am really worried now.

Melb


----------



## Hann4h

They will ask about what you provided them.

And many more intimate questions to prove that you guys together. Please note that we answered most of them correctly. 

Some of the questions we didnt match is because that each of us got the question differently.

Don't expect them to be nice. One question inconsistent, then all of the others would be disregarded no matter how true and intimate you know about each other.

They said they do not believe. That's it.


----------



## Melb

Hann4h said:


> They will ask about what you provided them.
> 
> And many more intimate questions to prove that you guys together. Please note that we answered most of them correctly.
> 
> Some of the questions we didnt match is because that each of us got the question differently.
> 
> Don't expect them to be nice. One question inconsistent, then all of the others would be disregarded no matter how true and intimate you know about each other.
> 
> They said they do not believe. That's it.


are you both are from same country born...?
if yes is ur partner is an oz citizen or is on PR.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> what was ur eligibility date...if u guys are married then they can't reject ur 801 approval..


Yes they can. Being married doesn't mean someone is a genuine couple.


----------



## Mish

Hann4h said:


> And many more intimate questions to prove that you guys together. Please note that we answered most of them correctly.


Depending on how intimate the questions are you can politely refuse to answer the question if it is too intimate.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Yes they can. Being married doesn't mean someone is a genuine couple.


but marriage defines ...couple are in relatationship. and they are living together...and very couples has fights love 
...for strong relationships...fights are very important..

but mish...then how genunity defines...


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> but marriage defines ...couple are in relatationship. and they are living together...and very couples has fights love
> ...for strong relationships...fights are very important..
> 
> but mish...then how genunity defines...


I will give you an example .... there was a lady at work she was about 50 years old she didn't want to be alone so she married a guy friend. They married for companionship only.

Marriage doesn't mean you love someone are genuine it means you signed a document and got married. It is the same how having a baby doesn't define a genuine relationship either as someone can go and have a one night stand.

Another story for you that I heard recently. I heard of someone that was tricked into marrying a guy and they haven't been intimate since they got married. Her family have reported him to DIBP.

Marriage only helps show the relationship is genuine marriage alone does not show you are genuine. That is why we need to show how our lives are combined ie. Joint bills, bank accounts, holidays etc.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> I will give you an example .... there was a lady at work she was about 50 years old she didn't want to be alone so she married a guy friend. They married for companionship only.
> 
> Marriage doesn't mean you love someone are genuine it means you signed a document and got married. It is the same how having a baby doesn't define a genuine relationship either as someone can go and have a one night stand.
> 
> Another story for you that I heard recently. I heard of someone that was tricked into marrying a guy and they haven't been intimate since they got married. Her family have reported him to DIBP.
> 
> Marriage only helps show the relationship is genuine marriage alone does not show you are genuine. That is why we need to show how our lives are combined ie. Joint bills, bank accounts, holidays etc.


I agree and thansk for the examples..Mish now I am worried...my partner is saying...dont worry...at the end it's only visa...but that visa is connected to job..hone...education... but if couples are in genuine relatationship...then at the time of intreview they should not be worried...


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> I agree and thansk for the examples..Mish now I am worried...my partner is saying...dont worry...at the end it's only visa...but that visa is connected to job..hone...education... but if couples are in genuine relatationship...then at the time of intreview they should not be worried...


Sorry I didn't mean to worry you. I just wanted people to know marriage alone is not enough.

Try to relax. You applied online so just upload some more recent evidence ie. Your 3 monthly electricity bill etc.

I think it is human nature to worry.

You came from a PMV so I would like to think that would help too as I imagine an interview was done in India?


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to worry you. I just wanted people to know marriage alone is not enough.
> 
> Try to relax. You applied online so just upload some more recent evidence ie. Your 3 monthly electricity bill etc.
> 
> I think it is human nature to worry.
> 
> You came from a PMV so I would like to think that would help too as I imagine an interview was done in India?


No I have never been into interview stage...nither from pmv not till 820...if any interview comes then we both are very much confident and will be happy...originally we both are from same country and from same culture n cast...we speak same mother young language...

we have uploaded almost 57 document out of 60....so just want to keep 3 for some important time...we have recently uploaded Healthcare concession card and our oct tax return form.
...

hope something will.happen soon.


----------



## Mish

Just try and think positive


----------



## Melb

yes
...dear....always.
.positive and we both think positive...hope this w8ing game will.be end soon
...


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Just try and think positive


Mish...I belive when ur time will come for 801...u will have lot of expences ...and the backlog will be clear kindly update the .xls sheet for recent rejection Hann4h.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> Mish...I belive when ur time will come for 801...u will have lot of expences ...and the backlog will be clear kindly update the .xls sheet for recent rejection Hann4h.


I hope so but not holding my breath.

I will update the spreadsheet for you.


----------



## Melb

*Thanks*



Mish said:


> I hope so but not holding my breath.
> 
> I will update the spreadsheet for you.


thank you for updating


----------



## Undercover elephant

As per Melb's post, there is such a term as marriage of convenience where two people marry for reasons other than that they are in a genuine relationship to the exclusion of others - whether it be for financial or other benefits. There are also those who initially married due to a genuine relationship and later found they grew apart or incompatible who then just live together because it's too much trouble to get divorced, for continued financial benefits, or who are separated many years, going through the divorce process and in a genuine relationship with another person, not the person they are currently married to - I think this is generally referred to as an "estranged husband or estranged wife".

The relevant criteria for the visa application to be successful would be the nature of the relationship itself at the point of time the couple applied, and whether it is "genuine", not the fact of marriage alone.


----------



## Melb

I agree with the post...but I belive ...those couples who are in true relationship they bloody don't care about visa ....its just the paper applicant....at the end...only those get visa who are in true relationship...because true love fails



good luck to allll coupes ....


----------



## Melb

Melb said:


> I agree with the post...but I belive ...those couples who are in true relationship they bloody don't care about visa ....its just the paper applicant....at the end...only those get visa who are in true relationship...because true love fails
> 
> good luck to allll coupes ....


because true love never fails.


----------



## Undercover elephant

I want to clarify my previous post that it was not directed at the person who was refused a visa to say their relationship was not genuine because I know next to nothing about their situation. But from the sounds of the post "40 months of phonebills, and 300 pages of personal message extracted" - I don't see how a couple with this much communication could not be in a genuine relationship. I would hope to deny someone a visa the assessor would have clear evidence or at least a clear conviction the applicant was NOT in a committed relationship, and if there is some ambiguity, ask for further evidence to clear up the ambiguity rather than refusing outright, which has a huge impact on people's lives and future plans. 

Melb mentioned true love will prevail but if one person can't work in or possibly even visit (if tourist visa is refused) in Australia and the other can't find work in the partner's country, maintaining that relationship might be difficult.

There are many couples in China where one partner moves to another province or overseas to work and often only returns every year or even every few years. If you would ask them if they are in a genuine relationship they would say yes and see their separation as a kind of sacrifice, but they probably know more about their work colleagues than their spouse after many years of separation and would likely not pass the stringent requirements for a partner visa. So it also depends on your definition of a genuine relationship, which can be subjective.


----------



## Mish

Interesting that you bring up the phone bills and personal messages. Those items are really only required if you are spending time apart ie. Separate holidays.

I understand what you mean about genuine and normal and everyone has different ideas of what is. It doesn't mean a persons relationship is not genuine it just means your relationship is different.


----------



## Melb

don't so t have anything to say...I just know one think .

keep living happely and true living life...and the future will fall on ur feet.


true.love never dies....


visa is just a bloody paper nothing else...yes it is important paper but not important as lov....

those who are getting rejecting they shoud be strong and fight back soon for there approval.

melb


----------



## Lunabelle

Sorry to burst your bubble Melb, love just by itself is usually not enough. Visa is actually bloody important 'piece of paper' (if you wanna view it that way). Everything is revolving around visa. I was never truly settled before having my PR. Wanna plan things? Gotta wait for the visa. Want to know how important this 'bloody visa paper' is? Try read all the refused case and MRT appeals etc; how exhausting, frustrating, and money consuming they are.

I would rather be realistic and accept that this visa thing is actually very important if I want to live in Australia peacefully.


----------



## Blief

Hi guys
Just copied a peace of the 2014-2015 AAT Report: 
'The MRT set-aside, or set-aside and remitted, the primary decision in 33% of cases decided and affirmed the primary decision in 47% of cases decided. The remaining cases were ...withdrawn or no jurisdiction to conduct the review. The fact that a decision was set-aside by the tribunal was not necessarily a reflection on the quality of the primary decision, which may have been correct and reasonable based on the information available at the time of the decision '.
So probably that is why some genuine couples may get refused because of the inf. available at the time of the decision. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Interesting that you bring up the phone bills and personal messages. Those items are really only required if you are spending time apart ie. Separate holidays.
> 
> I understand what you mean about genuine and normal and everyone has different ideas of what is. It doesn't mean a persons relationship is not genuine it just means your relationship is different.


Hi Mish

good news for this w8ing for 801.

just came a across immigration has cleared majority if backlog.

my friend works in immigration and he told me some inner news.

will be g8 if everyone calls immigration on this coming Monday for latest update.

thank god..it will be now 7 to 9 months for those who came from PMV to 820 and w8ing for 801...

yupee...finally m.happy for this news...


----------



## bumbumn

Melb said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> good news for this w8ing for 801.
> 
> just came a across immigration has cleared majority if backlog.
> 
> my friend works in immigration and he told me some inner news.
> 
> will be g8 if everyone calls immigration on this coming Monday for latest update.
> 
> thank god..it will be now 7 to 9 months for those who came from PMV to 820 and w8ing for 801...
> 
> yupee...finally m.happy for this news...


Hi Melb

Can you share some more info for what you just posted. So dd they cleared the backlog? Or we need to call them to push it a bit.


----------



## Melb

bumbumn said:


> Hi Melb
> 
> Can you share some more info for what you just posted. So dd they cleared the backlog? Or we need to call them to push it a bit.


I don't have much information...sorry dear.

better to call them and start speaking them
..will be great after calling ....always update what the conversation u hav.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> good news for this w8ing for 801.
> 
> just came a across immigration has cleared majority if backlog.
> 
> my friend works in immigration and he told me some inner news.
> 
> will be g8 if everyone calls immigration on this coming Monday for latest update.
> 
> thank god..it will be now 7 to 9 months for those who came from PMV to 820 and w8ing for 801...
> 
> yupee...finally m.happy for this news...


That is good news. What about those that didn't come from a PMV though?

If it is true we should be starting to see some grants coming through.


----------



## sabrina25

Mish said:


> That is good news. What about those that didn't come from a PMV though?
> 
> If it is true we should be starting to see some grants coming through.


Guys i'm sorry I have a stupid question but what is PMV??


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> That is good news. What about those that didn't come from a PMV though?
> 
> If it is true we should be starting to see some grants coming through.


let's see ..how true it is...hope its true.

pmv is prospects marriage visa


----------



## J&F

Mish said:


> I will give you an example .... there was a lady at work she was about 50 years old she didn't want to be alone so she married a guy friend. They married for companionship only.
> 
> Marriage doesn't mean you love someone are genuine it means you signed a document and got married. It is the same how having a baby doesn't define a genuine relationship either as someone can go and have a one night stand.
> 
> Another story for you that I heard recently. I heard of someone that was tricked into marrying a guy and they haven't been intimate since they got married. Her family have reported him to DIBP.
> 
> Marriage only helps show the relationship is genuine marriage alone does not show you are genuine. That is why we need to show how our lives are combined ie. Joint bills, bank accounts, holidays etc.


Ahem, I was 51 when J and I married. It's a first marriage for both of us. Married for companionship only? When you're with someone for the rest of your life you had better make sure that you want to be with that person, that you actually like them enough to want them around forever. When I read this out to J last night his comment was 'marry for sex, well that's not going to last forever and what about marrying for money? That's despicable.'

J is my best friend. Because of this visa situation and him not being able to get work (because he's not a citizen or PR) we are constantly together and the times when he's out for the day, I really miss him. He does his voluntary work and when he was there on Friday we were sending texts most of the day - what do you want for tea? Pepsi's on special at Coles - that sort of thing.

Married for companionship? Good for her!!!!!!! Marry your best friend and have friendship, companionship and fun for the rest of your life. Beats the crap out of falling madly in love with someone then when that all dies down, realising that person is an absolute twit.

The second story - well I worked for a barrister defending immigration cases 25 years ago. We had all these people who insisted they were madly in love but didn't recognise each other when we got to the tribunal.

Kept the office entertained for hours.


----------



## LCN

Hi I am new here. I am about to apply for 801 visa and confused which papers I should include in the app. Are evidences on 801 and 820 the same? Should I include the evidences 820 again (which I already sent when applied for 820) into 801 app.? If yes, that means I need to send evidence from the first day of our relationship? Pls HELP....
Cheers


----------



## Hann4h

we eventually got a business together, the only thing that y husband is quite a stutter. He bought me a lot of gifts, and he didnt care if it is for the birthday or anniversary. When he thought I might like it, he got it for me. So when asked which gift for which occasion, he confused. From one side of the story, I felt happy, but devastated for another side.

So we eventually provided the evidence about our sms together exchanging about what I would want for birthday or anniversary, the fact is true. but he got confused while being interviewed, so the case officer disregarded ALL OTHER EVIDENCE.

I came to the shop for one hour on one day to cleaning and went home, because normally I got off on that day. They asked me did you work on that day I said no; my hubby said yes because I remembered I told him while he was sleeping that I would come to a shop for couple of hours => the case officer disregarded the stat dec from the shop owner next to me testifying that I came to the shop. He said I didnot provide exp for why I said I didnt work on that day. Can you believe it, I came to the shop to clean the fridge leak a bit and went home, I thought I didnt make any sale on thay day so how could I say I work on that day?

They eventaully don't look at the bank statement, 40 months of bank statement.

The lawyer said this decision is clearly unfair and ridiculous. I know some of my acquaitances didnt even submit that much of evidence.


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> Ahem, I was 51 when J and I married. It's a first marriage for both of us. Married for companionship only? When you're with someone for the rest of your life you had better make sure that you want to be with that person, that you actually like them enough to want them around forever. When I read this out to J last night his comment was 'marry for sex, well that's not going to last forever and what about marrying for money? That's despicable.'
> 
> J is my best friend. Because of this visa situation and him not being able to get work (because he's not a citizen or PR) we are constantly together and the times when he's out for the day, I really miss him. He does his voluntary work and when he was there on Friday we were sending texts most of the day - what do you want for tea? Pepsi's on special at Coles - that sort of thing.
> 
> Married for companionship? Good for her!!!!!!! Marry your best friend and have friendship, companionship and fun for the rest of your life. Beats the crap out of falling madly in love with someone then when that all dies down, realising that person is an absolute twit.
> 
> The second story - well I worked for a barrister defending immigration cases 25 years ago. We had all these people who insisted they were madly in love but didn't recognise each other when we got to the tribunal.
> 
> Kept the office entertained for hours.


So you are telling all of us on this forum that because we married for love that it will end up dying down and we will get divorced .... charming...

I was talking about the person I know not all couples in genrral. I only briefly mentioned the first story, if you want the rest to make you happy here it is: they married for companionship because they didn't want to be alone in their old ages, however they both live as flat mates (separate rooms) and they both go out and date different people. I was using this as an example to Melb that just because people are married doesn't always mean that they are genuine.

I know alot of people who have married for love/sex and guess what .... they are still married.

What about the cultures too that marry and they are not allowed to divorce they stay together and one or both cheat because divorce is now allowed or looked down on so they don't divorce.

There are so many different examples of marrying doesn't always mean that they are genuine which is why DIBP take little regard for a marriage certificate - they look at the evidence presented instead.


----------



## Mish

LCN said:


> Hi I am new here. I am about to apply for 801 visa and confused which papers I should include in the app. Are evidences on 801 and 820 the same? Should I include the evidences 820 again (which I already sent when applied for 820) into 801 app.? If yes, that means I need to send evidence from the first day of our relationship? Pls HELP....
> Cheers


Have you gotten the email/letter from DIBP yet? It will have what you need to submit but the evidence from the grant date on your 820 visa which is the same kind of evidence you supplied for the 820.


----------



## Mish

Hann4h

I am soooo sad for you. Does you lawyer know what made them want to interview you guys in the first place? I know that they don't interview everyone so curious if something stood out or if maybe someone complained.

Guys aren't always the best at remembers birthdays and gifts etc. My dad is the worst at remember that kind of stuff. One of my brothers is similar and he chose his wedding date so it was easy to remember LOL. I remember someone saying at work when we went through the PMV that some the of things and questions they ask about a genuine Australian couple wouldn't know that about the other person. I wonder if they asked the same question to one of your friends about their relationship if they could answer the questions.


----------



## LCN

Hann4h said:


> we eventually got a business together, the only thing that y husband is quite a stutter. He bought me a lot of gifts, and he didnt care if it is for the birthday or anniversary. When he thought I might like it, he got it for me. So when asked which gift for which occasion, he confused. From one side of the story, I felt happy, but devastated for another side.
> 
> So we eventually provided the evidence about our sms together exchanging about what I would want for birthday or anniversary, the fact is true. but he got confused while being interviewed, so the case officer disregarded ALL OTHER EVIDENCE.
> 
> I came to the shop for one hour on one day to cleaning and went home, because normally I got off on that day. They asked me did you work on that day I said no; my hubby said yes because I remembered I told him while he was sleeping that I would come to a shop for couple of hours => the case officer disregarded the stat dec from the shop owner next to me testifying that I came to the shop. He said I didnot provide exp for why I said I didnt work on that day. Can you believe it, I came to the shop to clean the fridge leak a bit and went home, I thought I didnt make any sale on thay day so how could I say I work on that day?
> 
> They eventaully don't look at the bank statement, 40 months of bank statement.
> 
> The lawyer said this decision is clearly unfair and ridiculous. I know some of my acquaitances didnt even submit that much of evidence.


I just wonder how can middle aged couples remember all tiny details bcz they have a lot of things in life to think, remember...
And Hahh4h, they did not consider other strong evidences you gave? It is bit scary isn't it?
I am felling for you.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

This is good news for everyone waiting for 801 visa. Let us hope they can take action reasonably faster starting next week.


----------



## LCN

Thanks Mish. I have got the email from them but want to prepare in advance. We have one joint account since 820 but rarely use it because we normally use our own for grocery and shopping. But we have bought 02 cars (in both names), house, car insurance, phone bills in both names, travelling tickets for 02 of us. Do we need to send them our joint bank account, but there is a very little transaction done? Pls advise. 
Cheers


----------



## Mish

LCN said:


> Thanks Mish. I have got the email from them but want to prepare in advance. We have one joint account since 820 but rarely use it because we normally use our own for grocery and shopping. But we have bought 02 cars (in both names), house, car insurance, phone bills in both names, travelling tickets for 02 of us. Do we need to send them our joint bank account, but there is a very little transaction done? Pls advise.
> Cheers


Just individual ones since the joint ones aren't used and highlight transactions.


----------



## J&F

Oh the joys of being on this site for years and upgrading to Windows 10, losing all your passwords, resetting them and then losing them again. So back to being a junior member ... again.

Anyway, over the last few months I have been busily writing to Federal members (Dutton in particular) requesting that with the DIBP processing times blowing out and the wait being so lengthy, Centrelink rules be relaxed so that at the very least SOME financial assistance may be made available to people affected by the waiting times for PR. For those that are in receipt of Centrelink benefits with a partner on an affected visa, please remember that Section 24 of the Social Security rules may apply and you are at the very least entitled to request this section be applied to your benefit.

As well, DIBP over the past few months have commenced a recruitment for assessors, which, hopefully will assist in speeding up processing times in the new year. This is, I am assuming anyway, where the information that processing times will be speed up from the beginning of 2016 has originated. And yes, I went to apply for the jobs at DIBP and realised that I would be the last person they would want working there and I am happy with my current job lol!!!!

Finally,

Welsh husband/Australian wife
PMV applied London May 2013
300 approved January 2014 (8 months 3 days)
Arrived Australia 12 March 2014
Married 24 May 2014
820 applied 25 June 205 granted November 2014 (after it was realised that I didn't fill in the 40sp)
801 due date 25 June 2016 (or thereabouts).


----------



## bumbumn

J&F said:


> Oh the joys of being on this site for years and upgrading to Windows 10, losing all your passwords, resetting them and then losing them again. So back to being a junior member ... again.
> 
> Anyway, over the last few months I have been busily writing to Federal members (Dutton in particular) requesting that with the DIBP processing times blowing out and the wait being so lengthy, Centrelink rules be relaxed so that at the very least SOME financial assistance may be made available to people affected by the waiting times for PR. For those that are in receipt of Centrelink benefits with a partner on an affected visa, please remember that Section 24 of the Social Security rules may apply and you are at the very least entitled to request this section be applied to your benefit.
> 
> As well, DIBP over the past few months have commenced a recruitment for assessors, which, hopefully will assist in speeding up processing times in the new year. This is, I am assuming anyway, where the information that processing times will be speed up from the beginning of 2016 has originated. And yes, I went to apply for the jobs at DIBP and realised that I would be the last person they would want working there and I am happy with my current job lol!!!!
> 
> Finally,
> 
> Welsh husband/Australian wife
> PMV applied London May 2013
> 300 approved January 2014 (8 months 3 days)
> Arrived Australia 12 March 2014
> Married 24 May 2014
> 820 applied 25 June 205 granted November 2014 (after it was realised that I didn't fill in the 40sp)
> 801 due date 25 June 2016 (or thereabouts).


Hi J&F

Thank you for significant information, it would help us somehow. I just curious that you said DIBP recruited more people, don't you mind sharing more about it? Do They have any report or data about backlog and recruitment and stuff? Many thank J&F


----------



## LCN

Hi J & F
Can you share inf. People say there is a significant backlog in Vic centre, is that true? I searched and found that DIBP very often has a backlog due to a big number of applications. But this time looks like more, quite a few people in the spread sheet has been waiting for more than 8 months, even 10-12 months. I am just wondering ... depends on the cases ...or... the fact is a hug backlog?
Thank you Mish, I missed typing...I have not gotten an email from DIBP.
Cheers


----------



## J&F

bumbumn said:


> Hi J&F
> 
> Thank you for significant information, it would help us somehow. I just curious that you said DIBP recruited more people, don't you mind sharing more about it? Do They have any report or data about backlog and recruitment and stuff? Many thank J&F


Hi, the position description with DIBP were for visa processing, some of the jobs for processing refugees, and there were also positions in Melbourne. The closing date for the jobs was a few months back which puts DIBP back on track for clearing the backlog over the next few months.

I have no information about clearing the backlog, but do have a relative at DIBP (not in the visa processing section unfortunately) who has confirmed staff shortages in the Department.

Let's all just hope that with the new staff visa assessors starting about now the backlog will be cleared, particularly for those who have been waiting far too long.


----------



## LCN

Hi guys
Can you guys help me, pls. If apply online the outcomes/notification from DIBP will be sent via email, but if we apply by post, is it likely we will receive outcomes/notification by mail? I have no idea about this.
Thank you and a great week to everybody.


----------



## MaxPower

Nothing updated in terms of processing time



> The Permanent Partner Section acknowledges the time it is taking to process permanent partner applications and that this may be of concern to you and your family.
> 
> We regret to inform you that there is a significant backlog of work in the section and we are currently not able to meet the expected service standard processing time of 8 months, as it is more in the 12 - 15 months range.


----------



## Deep90

7 months..and nothing from DIBP. Going to wait till 8th december and then email DIBP and see what they say if i dont hear from them. *sigh*


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I hope in the next few weeks Immigration would be able to grant more couples especially waiting beyond the standard service time. I am checking the VEVO app from time to time but still no avail.

This is my timeline.

Sept 20, 2013 Application 820/801 sent
Sept 24, 2013 820 Grant
July 17,2015 - Asked by Immi additional document
Sept 20,2015 - Elgibility and additonal paperwork sent
Waiting for the grant which might be 12 to 15 months


----------



## bumbumn

I just called Them this moring. General answer still is 12-15 months. Abou ift the police check exprired at 15th month, they said they might not ask for new one if you don't have many oversea travel.


----------



## Nihil

I called 3 times immigration in the last moths and all these 3 times they told me that the waiting time for the visa 801 is 6-8 months. In the immigration site under "Information for your permanent Partner visa application (subclass 801) or (subclass 100) pdf" is still reported the waiting time of 6-8 months.

In the same PDF file is written that who has the the visa 309 and is applying for the permanent visa will be processed on Brisbane center. I have the confirm of that as when I have sent an inquiry in "Partner (Permanent) Processing Centres Enquiry Form" about the processing time,I selected that I hold a visa 309 and I received an automatic reply from the Brisbane center.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

It is really confusing as to which processing timeline should they be following. Based on the standard acknowledgement letter it is about 6 to 8 months but some applicants are being advised of a 12-15 months waiting time.


----------



## Melb

Hi Nihi

My husband has also spoken to immigration and they told us 12 to 15.

how come you got 6 to 8 months..

its very confusing....can anyone call immigration to get the correct processing time for 801.

some says it's 6 to 8 

and some says it's 12 to 15....


very very confusing...


----------



## Arabella

It's definitely 12-15 for the 820 TR visa. Not sure about 801.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I guess it all boils down to the idea that waiting time will be longer


----------



## 18302

This might be a stupid question, but those who lodge online don't receive an acknowledgement letter as such, do they? Only for people who have lodged by post?


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I had it in post because I sent them the acknowledgement letter that they should be providing a stamp that they have received it  

Looking at the website, 801 is still at 8 months for high risk countries. waiting time is on!


----------



## bumbumn

What they told me this morning is, "due to backlog and high volume..blah blah 12-15months... sorry" She was very nice. And I sure that 12-15 months for PR, coz I called to check if any update for my application which is visa 801.

May 6-8months applies for LR countries


----------



## daveenajohns

I m wondering what happened with Neshel's application.


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> I m wondering what happened with Neshel's application.


I have seen some don't reply after getting 801.

As per my calculation ...801 is taking 8 to 9 months...

I have analysed by calculating all the facts and figures.


----------



## spa2222

Hey Guys,
How did you guys ring Immi - I tried ringing since couple of days before and automatic machine saying there is no one able to get the call. 
I can imagine how busy they are now. Assuming they are rejecting all incoming calls and focusing backlogs. 
I was able to call last month though..


----------



## Melb

...whenever u call...those are just call center guys...they don't know anything about process time..


whatever they say...they simply share backend document..


----------



## spa2222

HI..
Wondering if there is any March eligible applicants granted this month yet...?


----------



## MaxPower

AngeliquePrince said:


> It is really confusing as to which processing timeline should they be following. Based on the standard acknowledgement letter it is about 6 to 8 months but some applicants are being advised of a 12-15 months waiting time.


just send a random email to

[email protected]

and it will fire back an auto-reply with lots of info


----------



## Melb

If we keep hand in hand...nothing will happen...I have called immigration and now they have said 6 to 8 months...

last time they told me 12 to 15..

every time they say different timeline.


will be great if someone ask....and share..


----------



## Dinkum

There are recent 3 grants on Mish's spreadsheet - 8.1 months, 8.1 months and 10.3 months after the eligible date...and one refusal at 11.3 months. I think this gives us some factual clues about current waiting times.
Asking seems to get different answers depending on who you speak to. My best guess is that the current backlog is about 8 months and improving.


----------



## LCN

bumbumn said:


> What they told me this morning is, "due to backlog and high volume..blah blah 12-15months... sorry" She was very nice. And I sure that 12-15 months for PR, coz I called to check if any update for my application which is visa 801.
> 
> May 6-8months applies for LR countries


You are not wrong, a friend of mine spoke to her local PM regarding processing time for 801. Her PM emailed Vic processing centre and got the answer: 12 months in average due to a backlog. Obviously nothing we can do but wait.


----------



## Oz4Pom

can someone link me to the spreadsheet please.


----------



## Melb

Dinkum said:


> There are recent 3 grants on Mish's spreadsheet - 8.1 months, 8.1 months and 10.3 months after the eligible date...and one refusal at 11.3 months. I think this gives us some factual clues about current waiting times.
> Asking seems to get different answers depending on who you speak to. My best guess is that the current backlog is about 8 months and improving.


Yes it's 8 months and improving..I can't agree more that that.


----------



## daveenajohns

Oz4Pom said:


> can someone link me to the spreadsheet please.


First post of this thread (Page 1).


----------



## Oz4Pom

ok i must be blind because I cant see the granted column


----------



## Mish

Oz4Pom said:


> ok i must be blind because I cant see the granted column


It is on another sheet.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mish,

thanks for the info, it is good to hear that most of the approval
were on 8th at least. I dont know how to update the excel
file. Can someone include my details please. Thanks.


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> thanks for the info, it is good to hear that most of the approval
> were on 8th at least. I dont know how to update the excel
> file. Can someone include my details please. Thanks.


Your details are already there.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

thanks Mish for this  positive thoughts for all of us waiting for that big day


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi everyone,
I met someone at work received 801 within 3 months, eligiblilty date was in August 2015. Applicant is from Bulgaria (HR country ). I was shocked when she told me that they only submitted few bills, stat dec and 2* 888 forms. I didn't believe at start but she showed me screenshoots of her online app. 
I know I shouldn't compare my application with others but it is upsetting me especially when many of us told to wait 15 months.


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> Hi everyone,
> I met someone at work received 801 within 3 months, eligiblilty date was in August 2015. Applicant is from Bulgaria (HR country ). I was shocked when she told me that they only submitted few bills, stat dec and 2* 888 forms. I didn't believe at start but she showed me screenshoots of her online app.
> I know I shouldn't compare my application with others but it is upsetting me especially when many of us told to wait 15 months.


omg....shocked...in 3 months...what the F×××is going ..

Really...its piss me off.


----------



## Mish

daveenajohns said:


> Hi everyone,
> I met someone at work received 801 within 3 months, eligiblilty date was in August 2015. Applicant is from Bulgaria (HR country ). I was shocked when she told me that they only submitted few bills, stat dec and 2* 888 forms. I didn't believe at start but she showed me screenshoots of her online app.
> I know I shouldn't compare my application with others but it is upsetting me especially when many of us told to wait 15 months.


Wow! I have no words. I feel for you guys. Did she come from a PMV at all? Long relationship? Kids?

It seems unfair when you guys are waiting so long. Even though we haven't applied yet my heart breaks for you all.

It is sad also when they don't supply much evidence either.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I am shock to hear this. What about those people waiting longer than 8 months. You obviously wonder how do they evaluate each cases.


----------



## xox

It's really an unfair system.They should treat any ppl on the same way. Some is waiting nearly 1 years , some is just 3-4 months. So upset about that


----------



## daveenajohns

Mish said:


> Wow! I have no words. I feel for you guys. Did she come from a PMV at all? Long relationship? Kids?
> 
> It seems unfair when you guys are waiting so long. Even though we haven't applied yet my heart breaks for you all.
> 
> It is sad also when they don't supply much evidence either.


Hi Mish,
They got married within 6 months when they first got together and applied for visa straight after that. Dont get me wrong, they are genuine couple. I m only upset with the system.


----------



## daveenajohns

This is the second person in my circle got grant within standard processing times.


----------



## daveenajohns

Melb said:


> omg....shocked...in 3 months...what the F×××is going ..
> 
> Really...its piss me off.


" We assess application according to their date of eligiblilty " joke from Immigration department.


----------



## anja-swe

Hi, 

I have been following this forum for a while but registered today. I am a Swedish applicant (subclass 801) with eligibility date 2nd August 2015. I applied for a PMV in June 2012. My friend got her approval for 801 within 2 months even though not coming from a PMV or being married prior to the 820 application. 

My point is that some people are just lucky. I waited 7 months for my PMV after going back home from a working holiday visa and my 820 got approved on the same day as I applied for it (paper application). And now I am waiting again


----------



## DragonGirl

xox said:


> It's really an unfair system.They should treat any ppl on the same way. Some is waiting nearly 1 years , some is just 3-4 months. So upset about that


This is definitely unfair. There is something wrong here. We need to do something about this. Can't sit here waiting and see some others get granted winthin 3-4 months.

I have been waiting for 9 months so far. Emailed them yesterday, got automatic reply saying backlog, waiting time 12-15 months and blah blah blah.... all were written in red color, looked like they were warning me not to contact them anymore. FRUSTRATED


----------



## AngelaMay

I dont know what's happening.. I'd be on 11 months waiting this month.. very exhausting.. I can't help myself but just cry...I'm losing hope..


----------



## jay.letts

i feel like immigration can discriminate against same sex couples, they are always looking for a marriage etc well because Australia hasnt passed the bill. its not fair i like a lot of people have been waiting 6 months and from UK and get treated worse than scum im over it at this rate im going to have to get all my stat decs redone and my aus police clearance. If there is such a back log they need to work saturdays


----------



## Mish

jay.letts said:


> i feel like immigration can discriminate against same sex couples, they are always looking for a marriage etc well because Australia hasnt passed the bill. its not fair i like a lot of people have been waiting 6 months and from UK and get treated worse than scum im over it at this rate im going to have to get all my stat decs redone and my aus police clearance. If there is such a back log they need to work saturdays


Lol. Then fees would be more expensive if they all worked on Satuedays too because they need to pay overtime rates.

I do believe some work Saturdays since some 820 people get grants on Saturdays ... maybe that is why they increased the fee too


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> Lol. Then fees would be more expensive if they all worked on Satuedays too because they need to pay overtime rates.
> 
> I do believe some work Saturdays since some 820 people get grants on Saturdays ... maybe that is why they increased the fee too


If anything, it seems processing has slowed down since the fees went up. Surely that's not right?!


----------



## Mish

Arabella said:


> If anything, it seems processing has slowed down since the fees went up. Surely that's not right?!


That is for a different reason (was to bring the fees in line with offshore and onshore). The longer times are due to fraud and looking at things more closely and losing staff. If they process on weekends it costs more money to pay the staff.

At the embassy we applied at for PMV the processing is faster now than when we applied at the cheaper rate.

Though honestly the TR should be looked at more closely to stop it getting to PR stage.


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> That is for a different reason (was to bring the fees in line with offshore and onshore). The longer times are due to fraud and looking at things more closely and losing staff. If they process on weekends it costs more money to pay the staff.
> 
> At the embassy we applied at for PMV the processing is faster now than when we applied at the cheaper rate.
> 
> Though honestly the TR should be looked at more closely to stop it getting to PR stage.


When I looked in March I think the onshore had gone up but the offshore was yet to go up so I guess that happened in July?

It's just frustrating that we pay more money and the "service" (from the customer's point of view anyway) gets worse. Normally that's not how things work. You pay more money, you get better service.

I'm sure there are other reasons behind it. But only government organisations get away with that kind of thing. If an airline wanted you to pay more money to get a worse seat you'd laugh in their face!


----------



## Lunabelle

When does the fee usually go up? January and or July yeah during the budget time?


----------



## Arabella

Lunabelle said:


> When does the fee usually go up? January and or July yeah during the budget time?


I think it's January and July yeah. So annoying as we're applying in January and can't apply now. We just have to hope it doesn't change (too much).


----------



## Mish

Arabella said:


> When I looked in March I think the onshore had gone up but the offshore was yet to go up so I guess that happened in July?
> 
> It's just frustrating that we pay more money and the "service" (from the customer's point of view anyway) gets worse. Normally that's not how things work. You pay more money, you get better service.
> 
> I'm sure there are other reasons behind it. But only government organisations get away with that kind of thing. If an airline wanted you to pay more money to get a worse seat you'd laugh in their face!


Haha. I surely don't get better service for my electricity when I pay more  - however we do have the option to go elsewhere . We don't have that option with government. Medicare are quite bad with their customer service!

I still think those outside 8 months should complain. If everyone complained they would have to start doing something. By complain I also mean go to the ombudsman as well.


----------



## Melb

Hi Mish



kindly update the latest grand of snaketree..7 months in ur spreadsheet.

Regards
Melb


----------



## panda

Mish said:


> By complain I also mean go to the ombudsman as well.


How do i do that?


----------



## bumbumn

Could anyone help me form a complain letter? I will send to them, doesnt matter what will happen.


----------



## AngelaMay

guys, should I need to notify immigration that my husband has moved to a different company?I am not so sure though.. 

Thank you.. I am so stressed of this long waiting game.. I'm feeling so depresesed..


----------



## Mish

panda said:


> How do i do that?


First you lodge a complaint with DIBP and when they don't help then through the ombudsman. There should be a complaint form on border.gov.au. The ombudsman asks if you have complained to the organisation so you need to do that first.


----------



## Mish

bumbumn said:


> Could anyone help me form a complain letter? I will send to them, doesnt matter what will happen.


I will if no one else can. Just be aware that I work during the day so may not be able to get back to you until the night time.


----------



## Mish

AngelaMay said:


> guys, should I need to notify immigration that my husband has moved to a different company?I am not so sure though..
> 
> Thank you.. I am so stressed of this long waiting game.. I'm feeling so depresesed..


Nope - they are only after changes in relatationship.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi,

I am not sure if complaining is a good idea. Because at the end of the day, we will have to wait for our case to be finalised. I too feel that the waiting time is excruciating but I cannot do anything about it.


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure if complaining is a good idea. Because at the end of the day, we will have to wait for our case to be finalised. I too feel that the waiting time is excruciating but I cannot do anything about it.


Each person has a right to complain if it is outside the standard processing times. It doesn't mean it will help but atleast they have said "I am not happy". It will also make them feel like atleast they have tried if nothing comes of it and who knows maybe something will come of it.


----------



## AngelaMay

Mish said:


> Nope - they are only after changes in relatationship.


Thanks Mish ! I have planned to submit more documents as I did not submit much which I though was enough ( had submitted so much docs on the 820 ) but I'm worried that immigration may think suspicious knowing my application is hitting 11 months in 6 days..
should I just wait untill CO calls me for additional docs or I'll go ahead send additional docs..? I'm so confused and worried.. my husband emailed immi 2 weeks but got automatic response.. no reply from them or whatsoever...


----------



## LCN

Hi Mish and guys

Which ombudsman we need to send a complaint to? I have seen each state has its ombudsman, so we are being processed in Vic, that means we send to Vic ombudsman, is that correct? 
If it takes too long compare to 100 visa, may be we need to do something?


----------



## Blief

Hi Turisa and Indoaus
Have you got any news? We have seen in the list you hit 11-12 months.
Good luck to all of us.


----------



## Yance1991

Hey guys. It's been 6 months since I applied 801 online and no news since then. My partner and I recently have moved into a new home.Should I update my address?how do I contact them ? Does it slow the process if we update the address?please let me know thank you .


----------



## Mish

LCN said:


> Hi Mish and guys
> 
> Which ombudsman we need to send a complaint to? I have seen each state has its ombudsman, so we are being processed in Vic, that means we send to Vic ombudsman, is that correct?
> If it takes too long compare to 100 visa, may be we need to do something?


PM sent to you.


----------



## Mish

AngelaMay said:


> Thanks Mish ! I have planned to submit more documents as I did not submit much which I though was enough ( had submitted so much docs on the 820 ) but I'm worried that immigration may think suspicious knowing my application is hitting 11 months in 6 days..
> should I just wait untill CO calls me for additional docs or I'll go ahead send additional docs..? I'm so confused and worried.. my husband emailed immi 2 weeks but got automatic response.. no reply from them or whatsoever...


Send the additional docs now. I would not be waiting for the case officer to request them as they have no obligation to request additional information from you before making the decision.


----------



## arum_puri

Hi All,

I just got 820 granted view days ago.
In the visa grant notice, [maintaining a valid visa] section they said :
"You have been granted a temporary visa and will become eligible for consideration for the grant of permanent visa. You do not need to make a further application for the permanent visa. Generally, applications become eligible two years after the date of the lodgement of the combined application. Shortly before that date, the department will write to you and invite to provide further information"

From I read in this forum, some of you are applied for 801. While the above saying that I don't need to make further application, just wait for the department write to me.

Anyone has experience this? 
Can you tell me what are others additional documents that I need to provide other than picture, joint travel,?


----------



## Lunabelle

arum_puri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got 820 granted view days ago.
> In the visa grant notice, [maintaining a valid visa] section they said :
> "You have been granted a temporary visa and will become eligible for consideration for the grant of permanent visa. You do not need to make a further application for the permanent visa. Generally, applications become eligible two years after the date of the lodgement of the combined application. Shortly before that date, the department will write to you and invite to provide further information"
> 
> From I read in this forum, some of you are applied for 801. While the above saying that I don't need to make further application, just wait for the department write to me.
> 
> Anyone has experience this?
> Can you tell me what are others additional documents that I need to provide other than picture, joint travel,?


Hello Mbak arum_puri 

What they mean is, sometimes the department doesn't send the *paperwork*_ requesting for evidence for 801_. So people will just go ahead and submit their 801 application when they are eligible (or 2 months before, if I remember correctly) without waiting for this "invitation".

For me, I never received the paperwork either; so I submitted my 801 application following the checklist from border website. You will still need to submit the same evidence like for your 820. But this time, *the evidence timeline ranges since the grant of 820 up until current* (your eligible date), to prove the relationship is still *continuing*.  It's like 820 application all over again basically.

I hope I explain this good enough


----------



## Mish

arum_puri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got 820 granted view days ago.
> In the visa grant notice, [maintaining a valid visa] section they said :
> "You have been granted a temporary visa and will become eligible for consideration for the grant of permanent visa. You do not need to make a further application for the permanent visa. Generally, applications become eligible two years after the date of the lodgement of the combined application. Shortly before that date, the department will write to you and invite to provide further information"
> 
> From I read in this forum, some of you are applied for 801. While the above saying that I don't need to make further application, just wait for the department write to me.
> 
> Anyone has experience this?
> Can you tell me what are others additional documents that I need to provide other than picture, joint travel,?


What they mean is you aren't applying for another visa as it is a 2 in one visa you are just submitting additional paperwork which is the same as what you submitted for the 820 but since the grant of the 820.


----------



## arum_puri

Lunabelle said:


> Hello Mbak arum_puri
> 
> What they mean is, sometimes the department doesn't send the *paperwork*_ requesting for evidence for 801_. So people will just go ahead and submit their 801 application when they are eligible (or 2 months before, if I remember correctly) without waiting for this "invitation".
> 
> For me, I never received the paperwork either; so I submitted my 801 application following the checklist from border website. You will still need to submit the same evidence like for your 820. But this time, *the evidence timeline ranges since the grant of 820 up until current* (your eligible date), to prove the relationship is still *continuing*.  It's like 820 application all over again basically.
> 
> I hope I explain this good enough


Hi Mbak Lunabelle,

Thank you for the explanation. It really helps.


----------



## Melb

Hi Mish

kindly update the grant of snaketree in time sheet. she got her 801 in 7 months.

tks


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> kindly update the grant of snaketree in time sheet. she got her 801 in 7 months.
> 
> tks


Sorry I can only do it when I am at home - you can add it if you want


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Sorry I can only do it when I am at home - you can add it if you want


sorry dear, I am on mobile..can't edit.
you can do whenever gets time.

Thanks


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> sorry dear, I am on mobile..can't edit.
> you can do whenever gets time.
> 
> Thanks


I am mostly on my mobile too. Done for you.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

comgrats snaketree on your 801 approval. Let us hope for more people to follow soon.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> I am mostly on my mobile too. Done for you.


Good job.

thanks


----------



## Dinkum

Thanks for all your kind commitment and tolerance Mish. It doesn't go unnoticed.


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

Hallelujah! I got mine yesterday just within 04 weeks after submission, and when I am about to pop a bottle of $12,000 Penfolds Grange wine to celebrate, the alarm bells to wake me up for work! 































So it was just a dream, pity me..! Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Mish

waiting_is_happiness .... what a dream LOL. Have you submitted your application now? If so what is the date you submitted the paperwork so I can update the spreadsheet. I would imagine you wouldn't be waiting long for the visa considering you are/have submitted late.


----------



## daveenajohns

LCN said:


> Hi Mish and guys
> 
> Which ombudsman we need to send a complaint to? I have seen each state has its ombudsman, so we are being processed in Vic, that means we send to Vic ombudsman, is that correct?
> If it takes too long compare to 100 visa, may be we need to do something?


Hi,
Could you please update me if you receive any answer from DIbp or ombudsman. My husband wants us to wait until Christmas, it will be 10 months by then and it would be reasonable to complain (Considering they never notify us about 12-15 mnths change).
I am interested to hear their answer. We have very good support network in our community. If they give us the old usual answer, we may need to involve others such as MP in complain process. You can pm me when you receive anything . It would help us to decide how we should approach them.
I understand that they have backlog and I m happy to wait if they are processing files according to date order. And we need to know what actions they are taking to address backlog.
In May 2015, I have provided immi feedback to pile 801 and 100 together or share the workload with Brisbane processing centre. When I called them and asked them about the process when they receive feedback form.Their answer was like " we transfered your feedback to relevant area of business and relevant business may look into your feedback when they review their policy ". I asked specifically when immi review their policy. He told me " Cant tell u exactly, it depends".
And when I called Dibp last time, operator said " processing centre is overwhelmed with the amount of applications". And I questioned him how it is even possible considering they have record of number of applicants receive 820 and their eligibility date for the second stage.

This whole process does not make any sense to me at all.
Sorry for long post.


----------



## firemansam

Perhaps they are overwhelmed because they are also processing the visa's of all the illegal arrivals. Yes it sucks but processing times do change and are fluid, i highly doubt complaining even to the ombudsman will achieve much.
Waiting 10 months is really not that bad, once your heading towards 15 that is getting a bit much.

A friend works for a department in OZ processing visa's even she has been pulled from her normal work to also process the extra PR holders that have been rounded up by the AFP for having a criminal record.
Due to different reasons she said many departments are now handling a massive increase in workloads.


----------



## daveenajohns

As I said it before I understand their workload and happy to wait. I only questioned the system when some files are getting processed within 4-8 months and other are waiting for 8-12 months and department claims they are processing files according to date of eligiblilty / submission. I know some applications can be complex than others and may need further investigation. According to department, like many others, our file is still in queque waiting for allocation since March . Then how they determine to process files from April and August.


----------



## daveenajohns

Majority of other visa catergories such as skill visas are still getting process within standard times. if they have workload in other areas as you mention in your post , it should evenly affected the rest of the department not only the family stream.


----------



## Mish

I think the main issue everyone has is that 801 is taking twice or three times as long as 100 when they are the same criteria.


----------



## Dinkum

I agree with you Mish. I wonder if any of our valued MARA agents (Mark, Chris and Jeremy especially) on this forum have any inside information on what is happening, and what grant times they are seeing at the moment.


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

daveenajohns said:


> According to department, like many others, our file is still in queque waiting for allocation since March . Then how they determine to process files from April and August.


Seems to me, their calendar doesn't necessary the same like yours, ie. their March month comes last, not before April and/or August 

ps. Mish, fyi I submitted 801 just couple days ago, hard-copies, on Nov 11. I will have to wait for about 12+ months for the result, I know


----------



## Melb

Dinkum said:


> I agree with you Mish. I wonder if any of our valued MARA agents (Mark, Chris and Jeremy especially) on this forum have any inside information on what is happening, and what grant times they are seeing at the moment.


Very good question

Mark, Chris and Jeremy are the 3 major experience persons who can at least tell.us the approx processing time

It will be great if all 3 can share or can tell the approx time for 801 vIsa.

Regards
Melb


----------



## AngelaMay

Guys I can't log in to Vevo at all.. omg! I don't know why.. I'm afraid my visa is refused huhu


----------



## Mish

AngelaMay said:


> Guys I can't log in to Vevo at all.. omg! I don't know why.. I'm afraid my visa is refused huhu


It is probably approved 

Edit: Just checked and you applied by paper which is a bummer as I believe that they post the grant. Ring Monday and ask for a VEVO password.


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

AngelaMay said:


> Guys I can't log in to Vevo at all.. omg! I don't know why.. I'm afraid my visa is refused huhu


Read the error message carefully, you will find the lead for the result, since approval and refusal has different type of VEVO error messages. G'luck mate!


----------



## AngelaMay

It's working.. thought it was a good news.. I wasn't able to log in hours ago.. This is ridiculous..


----------



## Mish

AngelaMay said:


> It's working.. thought it was a good news.. I wasn't able to log in hours ago.. This is ridiculous..


Awww that is sad. I was excited for you!


----------



## Melb

AngelaMay said:


> It's working.. thought it was a good news.. I wasn't able to log in hours ago.. This is ridiculous..


what is ur eligibility date


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> what is ur eligibility date


Check the spreadsheet hehe


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Check the spreadsheet hehe


ooo yes..thanks


----------



## LCN

AngelaMay said:


> It's working.. thought it was a good news.. I wasn't able to log in hours ago.. This is ridiculous..


Hi AngelaMay
Did you send additional/updated papers? You may give them a spark by sending it.


----------



## LCN

Hi Daveenajohns
Sorry I have no idea about Ombudsman


----------



## daveenajohns

Seems to me, their calendar doesn't necessary the same like yours, ie. their March month comes last, not before April and/or August

I agree with you, definately have some problems with their calendar.


----------



## daveenajohns

AngelaMay said:


> It's working.. thought it was a good news.. I wasn't able to log in hours ago.. This is ridiculous..[/QU
> 
> damn.......


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Another week of waiting. Hopefully we have many grant letters this week


----------



## Deep90

Hey guys,

My hubby just called the DIBP this morning and they told him that his file is in for processing and it shouldnt be long for the processing to b completed. He informed them about going overseas, the customer rep told him to just send an email to the DiBP to let them know if we dont hear from them before going overseas.

He wasnt given the standard reply, so lets see what this means and how long we will have to wait


----------



## Mish

Hopefully not much longer but someone else was told the same thing a month or 2 ago and they are still waiting to my knowledge.


----------



## Deep90

Mish said:


> Hopefully not much longer but someone else was told the same thing a month or 2 ago and they are still waiting to my knowledge.


*sigh* there goes the excitement 
Oh well i will call em after we complete 8 months of waiting which is like 2 weeks away and see what they say.


----------



## Mish

Deep90 said:


> *sigh* there goes the excitement
> Oh well i will call em after we complete 8 months of waiting which is like 2 weeks away and see what they say.


You never know your luck. Maybe the other one just didn't come back to update us.


----------



## Blief

Tired of waiting....more than 10 months now... don't know what is happening .....


----------



## Dinkum

Hi...It will help us all if you can add your details to the spreadsheet... thanks...


----------



## DragonGirl

Hi Everyone,

I am on the 9th month waiting. I emailed them last week and got an email from them today. Below is their reply.

"Dear Ms...

Thank you for your email.

We apologise for the delay, currently your application has been placed in the que and the processing timeframe has also been extended to all applications.

Yours sincerely


Administrative Officer
Permanent Partner Section Melbourne
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
GPO Box 241
Melbourne Victoria 3001"


----------



## Dinkum

Thanks for the update... Their very rare apology is perhaps a sign that things are changing a bit... let's hope so...


----------



## monkey2015

*Please mark me on the spreadsheet*

Hi mish, could please mark my date on the spreadsheets? 
I submitted my 801 application on 11/08/2015 through immigration agent, eligible date are 01/09/2015.
Many thanks.


----------



## Mish

monkey2015 said:


> Hi mish, could please mark my date on the spreadsheets?
> I submitted my 801 application on 11/08/2015 through immigration agent, eligible date are 01/09/2015.
> Many thanks.


I have added you. Since I can't PM you yet can you please update your details in the spreadsheet as I only have some of your details.

Unfortunately as you will see the spreadsheet is getting longer


----------



## abood

Still waiting 10months now.


----------



## Angelblue

still waiting too...7 and 1/2 months now...hayyyyyyyyyyyyyy.......


----------



## Oz4Pom

Yep still waiting.... 6.5 months and counting.

Low risk too.


----------



## anja-swe

I don't know how many of you are coming from PMV, but if you feel like you've been waiting for long I feel you. I applied for PMV 3,5 years ago and I have been in Australia for 5 years and still haven't got my PR. And I am from low risk too. 

However, complaining to DIBP wont help. There are simply to many applicants and not enough case officers. Yes I am upset that I have to wait and I have been unable to apply for graduate jobs because of this but at the end of the day I am happy I get to stay in Australia with my husband, which in fact is the reason we applied.


----------



## Mish

Very well said anja-swe!!! Please add your details to the spreadsheet - like on the first thread.

I think that coming from a PMV/309 gives you more patience and makes you appreciate the fact that you are here together and not living apart.


----------



## Becky26

anja-swe said:


> I don't know how many of you are coming from PMV, but if you feel like you've been waiting for long I feel you. I applied for PMV 3,5 years ago and I have been in Australia for 5 years and still haven't got my PR. And I am from low risk too.
> 
> However, complaining to DIBP wont help. There are simply to many applicants and not enough case officers. Yes I am upset that I have to wait and I have been unable to apply for graduate jobs because of this but at the end of the day I am happy I get to stay in Australia with my husband, which in fact is the reason we applied.


Thats the attitude people should have. We all are in the same boat and it is very frustrating for everyone but we can't do anything but to wait and hope for a positive result. Sending emails or calling DIBP isn't going to change anything. Nothing has changed so far doubt it will change in the future.
Good Luck to all and hope for a speedy processing for you.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MaxPower

We applied for PR on 4/11 and today wifey got sent a new 12mth interim Medicare Card dated 4/11/16

Seems like typical government wastage as her old interim card was still valid until June 4 2016 (June 4 being the date she got Temp Residence in 2014)


----------



## Oz4Pom

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG 

My little whinge must have been heard!!

WE JUST GOT APPROVAL!!!!!


----------



## Mish

Oz4Pom said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> My little whinge must have been heard!!
> 
> WE JUST GOT APPROVAL!!!!!


Congrats!!!!

I know people will want to know what evidence you supplied so please list it for them if you don't mind.

I will update the spreadsheet tonight.

Btw ... guess what, it is Tuesday


----------



## Melb

Oz4Pom said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> My little whinge must have been heard!!
> 
> WE JUST GOT APPROVAL!!!!!


congratulations to you..

its very happy nees ur 801 is granted

can u plz share has anyone contacted u...any call any email.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Wonderful news! A bit quicker than we have been seeing too.... Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



Oz4Pom said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> My little whinge must have been heard!!
> WE JUST GOT APPROVAL!!!!!


----------



## Oz4Pom

No contact at all until today when they phoned and emailed with approval. 

When I get home ill list all our evidence. There was alot and im at work so would need to fish it all out.


----------



## Becky26

Oz4Pom said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> My little whinge must have been heard!!
> 
> WE JUST GOT APPROVAL!!!!!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!  Thanks for sharing the good news with everyone.
Its been very quite on the 801 thread.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## daveenajohns

Oz4Pom said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> My little whinge must have been heard!!
> 
> WE JUST GOT APPROVAL!!!!!


Congratulations 
Trust me guys I get very excited and happy when any of us receive grant.


----------



## spa2222

Oz4Pom said:


> No contact at all until today when they phoned and emailed with approval.
> 
> When I get home ill list all our evidence. There was alot and im at work so would need to fish it all out.


Congrats on your grants!

Just wondering when they phoned you today, what are the questions?
Did they ring you only or your partner as well?

Thanks


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> Congratulations
> Trust me guys I get very excited and happy when any of us receive grant.


really...u took my words.

whenever I see any grant...I feel very happy....indeed....in the sky..

hope everyone get grant soon

mine will also be in line...20.June...

looks.like.may application are getting....

yupeee...indeed it give so much confident that something is going on...

good to hear this great nees..I am.in perth temp to visit my family due to some urgent health issue...will reach melbourne after 2 week...hope 2 hear good news near Christmas..


----------



## Oz4Pom

No questions just a congratulations your residency has been approved phone call. 
Only to the applicant but we both received emails with the official grant.


----------



## Melb

with the approval of 0z4pom...I have started feeling motivated and sometime this form gives me the oxygen ....

thanks for creating this beautiful motivated forms..

I don't know who created this domain but my advance Thanks from the bottom of my heart
.


..


----------



## Mish

Oz4Pom said:


> No contact at all until today when they phoned and emailed with approval.
> 
> When I get home ill list all our evidence. There was alot and im at work so would need to fish it all out.


Wow that call too ... now that is service!!


----------



## MaxPower

> .... in the interest of fairness, applications are processed in the order of the date on which the application was lodged with the Department.


----------



## Deep90

Oz4pom, congrats on ur grant 
The wait is finally over for you. Really happy 4 u


----------



## Melb

Deep90 said:


> Oz4pom, congrats on ur grant
> The wait is finally over for you. Really happy 4 u


Deep90

we can't compare application from.UK and india...two different country ...2 different processing time.

might be for india...it will be 8 to 12 months...and for uk it's less than 6,7 months..


----------



## Deep90

Melb said:


> Deep90
> 
> we can't compare application from.UK and india...two different country ...2 different processing time.
> 
> might be for india...it will be 8 to 12 months...and for uk it's less than 6,7 months..


Hey Melb,

I agree with you. I complete 8 months in 2 weeks time,

I rlly don't want to wait over 9 months...it just gets freaky after a while


----------



## Melb

Deep90 said:


> Hey Melb,
> 
> I agree with you. I complete 8 months in 2 weeks time,
> 
> I rlly don't want to wait over 9 months...it just gets freaky after a while


I completely understand how u feel...I am also w8ing frm 6months June applicant. cant apply any jobs...life just got stucked.

really u call immigration and ask what is this going on...8 months is big dear compare to 6 months grand


----------



## xox

Wow , congrats for a grant. My eligible month is May too. Omg , when will be my turn


----------



## Melb

xox said:


> Wow , congrats for a grant. My eligible month is May too. Omg , when will be my turn


xox, u are next...so start planning for party..


----------



## xox

Melb said:


> xox, u are next...so start planning for party..


Haha I hope and pray too. Anw I'm a HR country so not sure when will be my turn


----------



## monkey2015

Could someone please tell me what does PMV stand for? 
Thanks.


----------



## Dinkum

*Pmv*

PMV = Prospective Marriage Visa - for those who plan to marry after the visa is issued.



monkey2015 said:


> Could someone please tell me what does PMV stand for?
> Thanks.


----------



## Deep90

Melb said:


> I completely understand how u feel...I am also w8ing frm 6months June applicant. cant apply any jobs...life just got stucked.
> 
> really u call immigration and ask what is this going on...8 months is big dear compare to 6 months grand


Yeah  my partner is rlly concerned. He just wants to get over with this stress.


----------



## Melb

Dinkum said:


> PMV = Prospective Marriage Visa - for those who plan to marry after the visa is issued.


PMV...those who come through pmv...they have to apply one more Visa before their 820 grant.

so

1st pmv 300 visa
then 820 visa
which is temp
the 801 perm vusa


----------



## Melb

Deep90 said:


> Yeah  my partner is rlly concerned. He just wants to get over with this stress.


Deep90 u will be next soon

looks may application are been granted
..and we have seen one grant today...so we can speculate the processing time is coming to 5 to 8 months.

cheers


----------



## Deep90

Melb said:


> Deep90 u will be next soon
> 
> looks may application are been granted
> ..and we have seen one grant today...so we can speculate the processing time is coming to 5 to 8 months.
> 
> cheers


Our eligibility is april. And with grants i havent seen any people from india getting grants recently


----------



## Melb

Deep90 said:


> Our eligibility is april. And with grants i havent seen any people from india getting grants recently


I believe...immigration look for all complete application and strong evidence.

I don't know much about how they process applicants but I can see they have started clearing backlogs..


----------



## monkey2015

Melb said:


> PMV...those who come through pmv...they have to apply one more Visa before their 820 grant.
> 
> so
> 
> 1st pmv 300 visa
> then 820 visa
> which is temp
> the 801 perm vusa


I see, thanks. I applied de facto in Australia, so I just applied 820, now waiting on 801.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Wow, another happy news for us. Oz4pom, congrats to your grant. We are inspired again and waiting now becomes worthwhile. Let us all be positive guys.


----------



## bumbumn

Mine will turn 11th month this Sat, no call,no news. And today, Australia welcomes first 5 Syrian refugees over 12,000 total. 

Someone said we should not complain, it would not change anythings. I say we should, and it does change. In their annual report, they definitely work out how many % of complaint and feedback they get compare with perious year. Year 2015 was 79% increase, compare with 2014 (7xx-4xx), table 35, page 108, immigration annual report. 

P/s : I just checked the annual report 2014-2015 (it means until 6 months beginning of 2015). Page 67, Table 9: Permanent Family visa performance against service standards
Category, they said 80.1% finalized in 12 months for HR, and 8.9% finalized in 5 months for LR. Honestly, I feel better when I know it. 12 months is a start.


----------



## Angelblue

hi Oz4pom, congrats to your grant.......


----------



## LCN

Congrats! You are the first person who got 801 grant in probably last two weeks. It has ben quite for a little while.


----------



## bumbumn

May I ask if anyone knows about register your detail with Centrerlink? I applied de fact to visa, but got married after that. And until now, we didn't contact them. But my teacher said I should register my detail/ relationship with them for somehow.

Do you think that a good idea for evidence purpose? Sorry guys, I completely have no idea about this area.


----------



## Mish

Hi bumbumn. You only need to tell Centrelink if your partner is getting payments from Centrelink.


----------



## bumbumn

Mish said:


> Hi bumbumn. You only need to tell Centrelink if your partner is getting payments from Centrelink.


Hi Mish. How about register relationship? Can I do that? or cant?


----------



## Mish

bumbumn said:


> Hi Mish. How about register relationship? Can I do that? or cant?


No because you are married. Registering is only for de factos


----------



## Deep90

Melb said:


> I believe...immigration look for all complete application and strong evidence.
> 
> I don't know much about how they process applicants but I can see they have started clearing backlogs..


Lets just hope it comes soon. I spoke to my hubby again about what happened with the call in detail. He mentioned that they stated the processing times have changed from 6-8 to 12-15 months *depressing*


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> No because you are married. Registering is only for de factos


Hi Mish

As per the spreadsheet it's looks like approx 40 application are w8ing for 801.

what u think...its very less number ..that means immigration has to only approve 40 application.?


----------



## Mish

40 people that are on this forum. My best guess is around 50,000 applications per year based on the 820 quotas per year.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> 40 people that are on this forum. My best guess is around 50,000 applications per year based on the 820 quotas per year.


omg 50,000

do you know any other form who also similar to our forms


----------



## Mish

There are ones around just google. It is against forum rules to post links. The problem is alot of people don't go on forums.

You just need to look at the quotas per year and realise that alot will go for PR - allow for some relationship breakdowns. I think from memory it may include 100's so allow for that too.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> There are ones around just google. It is against forum rules to post links. The problem is alot of people don't go on forums.
> 
> You just need to look at the quotas per year and realise that alot will go for PR - allow for some relationship breakdowns. I think from memory it may include 100's so allow for that too.


.thanks u Mish...yes..u are possibly rit


----------



## thomas09

My 801 has just been approved!!!!!

exactly 5 months post eligibility date, from low risk country.

good luck to everyone else waiting


----------



## Melb

thomas09 said:


> My 801 has just been approved!!!!!
> 
> exactly 5 months post eligibility date, from low risk country.
> 
> good luck to everyone else waiting


congratulations....pls. share...

have u been contacted by phone..
kinda share ur details so we guys could understand how immigration works..


----------



## xox

Seen like low risk country is getting faster . I think Russia is low risk too ? Correct me if I'm wrong. I just saw one China who is HR got 801


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Congratulation to you both on your wonderful news! Would please provide your dates and details so the Mish's spreadsheet can be updated. It will be a great help and comfort to us all. Best wishes for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



thomas09 said:


> My 801 has just been approved!!!!!
> 
> exactly 5 months post eligibility date, from low risk country.
> 
> good luck to everyone else waiting


----------



## daveenajohns

xox said:


> Seen like low risk country is getting faster . I think Russia is low risk too ? Correct me if I'm wrong. I just saw one China who is HR got 801


Russia is HR


----------



## daveenajohns

Devastating for those who are waiting longer than standard processing times.


----------



## LCN

Mish said:


> 40 people that are on this forum. My best guess is around 50,000 applications per year based on the 820 quotas per year.


You are right Mish, this year is 48,800 partner visa applications for all subclasses. I read somewhere for 801 in Vic centre (100 is Brisbane) there is more than 19,000 applications.


----------



## bobobo

my1 is eligible on 31/12/2014 , I lodged my application on some time of November 2014  and now is still waiting  I'm From HR country, my agent had contacted immi and ask for my application and they said : now waiting time for 801 is 12-15 months  due to significant backlog of application


----------



## LCN

bobobo said:


> my1 is eligible on 31/12/2014 , I lodged my application on some time of November 2014  and now is still waiting  I'm From HR country, my agent had contacted immi and ask for my application and they said : now waiting time for 801 is 12-15 months  due to significant backlog of application


Which country are you from? Can you update your inf. name, country, date of eligible in the spread sheet?


----------



## bobobo

LCN said:


> Which country are you from? Can you update your inf. name, country, date of eligible in the spread sheet?


im from Vietnam, date of eligible 31/12/2014, i have been waiting for so long


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats to another visa grant. Keep us posted please helps us to be positive. More visa grants for us who are waiting.


----------



## bumbumn

bobobo said:


> my1 is eligible on 31/12/2014 , I lodged my application on some time of November 2014  and now is still waiting  I'm From HR country, my agent had contacted immi and ask for my application and they said : now waiting time for 801 is 12-15 months  due to significant backlog of application


I think you are second Vietnamese have eligible day at 31th Dec, another one is Blief. Mine is 21th Dec.


----------



## Soho1

It's so frustrating, it has been almost 10 months now and still waiting. Hopefully I will get the 801 this week or next week!


----------



## Maggie-May24

LCN said:


> You are right Mish, this year is 48,800 partner visa applications for all subclasses. I read somewhere for 801 in Vic centre (100 is Brisbane) there is more than 19,000 applications.


I *think* that these statistics are based on the total # of visas issued. So if you apply for a partner visa and include your 2 children in your application, that's 3 visas issued. So 48,800 may be high when you take that into account.


----------



## LCN

Hi guys
Sorry, partner visa is 47,825 with 28,768 offshore places and 19,057 onshore places. So 19,057 is for all centres not only Vic. You can find stats. in this link: https://www.border.gov.au/Reportsan...istics/2014-15-Migration-Programme-Report.pdf


----------



## LCN

In other report: 1186 headcount (staff) in Vic office, but no number of staff in the permanent partner processing section was given.


----------



## lois

Hey guys

I know that things like bills / bank statements / lease agreements apply to both Nature of Household and FInancial - should I upload them twice or just upload them once into one of the secitons and hope they refer to it?

Thanks
Lois


----------



## Mish

lois said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I know that things like bills / bank statements / lease agreements apply to both Nature of Household and FInancial - should I upload them twice or just upload them once into one of the secitons and hope they refer to it?
> 
> Thanks
> Lois


Just once.


----------



## Mish

LCN said:


> Hi guys
> Sorry, partner visa is 47,825 with 28,768 offshore places and 19,057 onshore places. So 19,057 is for all centres not only Vic. You can find stats. in this link: https://www.border.gov.au/ReportsandPublications/Documents/statistics/2014-15-Migration-Programme-Report.pdf


I would think that the offshore quota also takes into account the PMV's so that figure would be reduced for 100's. I have heard that when someone does a PMV to 820 then that comes out of the onshore quota too. The quota for PMV per year isn't 10,000 though so the question is ... why are 100's shorter processing time?


----------



## Winnie

Oz4Pom said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> My little whinge must have been heard!!
> 
> WE JUST GOT APPROVAL!!!!!


Congrats! I put in my application in Sydney exactly the same day as yours...but I am still waiting.

Hopefully, mine will get approved soon

Nationality: British Citizen/ Hong Kong born
Applied 820: 2nd May 2013 (Sydney, No agent)
820 granted: 16th May 2014
801 eligibility date: 2nd May 2015
801 APPROVAL: Still Waiting....


----------



## sabrina25

Hey Guys,

I know a friend who got the PR 801 yesterday and applied in may 2015, so 6 months of waiting...

I am not aware of what documents they provided, but I know that their relationship was registered in NSW. And they got it offshore..

Do not desperate!


----------



## Mish

sabrina25 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I know a friend who got the PR 801 yesterday and applied in may 2015, so 6 months of waiting...
> 
> I am not aware of what documents they provided, but I know that their relationship was registered in NSW. And they got it offshore..
> 
> Do not desperate!


Do you mean that they originally applied offshore or they were offshore when they got their 801.

What country are they from?


----------



## sabrina25

Mish said:


> Do you mean that they originally applied offshore or they were offshore when they got their 801.
> 
> What country are they from?


They applied onshore, but moved offshore when they got it. And Australian/France


----------



## Mish

sabrina25 said:


> They applied onshore, but moved offshore when they got it. And Australian/France


Those times aren't surprising then for France when we had one from the UK approved around 6 months the other day.


----------



## Mish

Sabrina25: Have you applied for your 801? If so can you please put your information in the spreadsheet (link on first post).


----------



## sabrina25

Mish said:


> Sabrina25: Have you applied for your 801? If so can you please put your information in the spreadsheet (link on first post).


Yes I did on july 13th 2015, I'll post something when and If I get it, not sure it will happen within 8 months anyway.


----------



## Dinkum

Hi...It would be good if you can post your details on the spreadsheet now, and join the rest of us.


----------



## AngelaMay

hello guys! as you can see on my previous posts, I'm very desperate as to when my long waiting comes to an end.. do Immigration people work on a Saturday? I have a Vevo app and this is what I've got this morning when I checked my visa status "The details could not be found" Please check the information you have entered is correct and tried again or visit Vevo webpage for more information etc.. Do you guys think this is good news? it's my 11th month waiting huhu


----------



## Mish

I believe they do work Saturday's as I have seen people get grants for their 820's on Saturday.

It is a good sign


----------



## Mish

VEVO is down for maintenance I just checked the website as the app was giving errors. It says it will be available after 1PM AEST GMT+11


----------



## Mish

sabrina25 said:


> Yes I did on july 13th 2015, I'll post something when and If I get it, not sure it will happen within 8 months anyway.


Can I please have more info for the spreadsheet. Did you apply online or paper? Also your eligibility date is 13 July 2015 what date did you submit the paperwork?


----------



## Mish

I was thinking ... has anyone who has been waiting 8 months plus have you uploaded additional evidence lately? I am wondering if that would trigger them to look at it....


----------



## Dinkum

*The long wait*

Hi AngelaMay... Vevo and ImmiAccount are not working at the moment, as they have been doing a system upgrade. So I'm not sure if it is the good news you have been waiting for, for so long. I don't think they work on Saturdays either. Better to try again tomorrow or Monday. Good luck....



AngelaMay said:


> hello guys! as you can see on my previous posts, I'm very desperate as to when my long waiting comes to an end.. do Immigration people work on a Saturday? I have a Vevo app and this is what I've got this morning when I checked my visa status "The details could not be found" Please check the information you have entree is correct and tried again or visit Vevo webpage for more information etc.. Do you guys think this is good news? it's my 11th month waiting huhu


----------



## AngelaMay

Dinkum said:


> Hi AngelaMay... Vevo and ImmiAccount are not working at the moment, as they have been doing a system upgrade. So I'm not sure if it is the good news you have been waiting for, for so long. I don't think they work on Saturdays either. Better to try again tomorrow or Monday. Good luck....


You guys are right.. I did check Vevo after I posted my post on here. immi is having system upgrade or maintenance.. I'm going to send them more docs next week..It's killing me everyday..


----------



## Mish

AngelaMay said:


> You guys are right.. I did check Vevo after I posted my post on here. immi is having system upgrade or maintenance.. I'm going to send them more docs next week..It's killing me everyday..


Maybe it will trigger them to look at it ... you never know


----------



## Deep90

Hey guys,

I am trying to log in to my Vevo on their website. I get an error message saying the information you have provided is incorrect. I am trying to log in using my grant number. Omg could that be a good news???


----------



## panda

Mish said:


> Maybe it will trigger them to look at it ... you never know


I did, also include the acknowledgement letter. No response whatsoever. horrible


----------



## xox

Deep90 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am trying to log in to my Vevo on their website. I get an error message saying the information you have provided is incorrect. I am trying to log in using my grant number. Omg could that be a good news???


I think something is wrong with VEVO atm. I can't log in too . Lol or maybe we both will have a grant letter next week


----------



## Dinkum

Hi..They are having system maintenance on Vevo and ImmiAccount at the moment.... let's hope it makes things a bit faster....


----------



## daveenajohns

hi guys,
I just logged in Immiaccount. When you click on VIEW APPLICATION STATUS, followimg message appears:

Important information
This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required.

It would be interesting to know if it does have some meaning or it is only the general message for all applications.


----------



## Mish

VEVO is back for those that check.

Daveenajohns: what status is your application at in your immi account. This may help people.


----------



## daveenajohns

Mish said:


> VEVO is back for those that check.
> 
> Daveenajohns: what status is your application at in your immi account. This may help people.


Hi Mish, it is at "Assessment in progress ". I m interested to know which status others have in their immi account after this update.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Vevo is working now. More grants please.


----------



## Mish

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Mish, it is at "Assessment in progress ". I m interested to know which status others have in their immi account after this update.


It will either go to finalised or information requested next. When did it change to in progress?


----------



## daveenajohns

Mish said:


> It will either go to finalised or information requested next. When did it change to in progress?


After April update. From " in progress to assessement in progress". immiacct looks totally different after today s update. It has new enhancement called " view application status" now. I was wondering if others have some changes in their status today or what message they are getting when they click on this new " view application status " option.


----------



## xox

daveenajohns said:


> hi guys,
> I just logged in Immiaccount. When you click on to VIEW APPLICATION STATUS, followimg message appears:
> 
> Important information
> This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required.
> 
> It would be interested to know if it does have some meaning or it is only the general message for all applications.


I got the same in my immi account. I think it's just their new look on the website. My status is till being process for more than 6 months. Nothing changes


----------



## daveenajohns

xox said:


> I got the same in my immi account. I think it's just their new look on the website. My status is till being process for more than 6 months. Nothing changes


Same here.


----------



## sabrina25

xox said:


> I got the same in my immi account. I think it's just their new look on the website. My status is till being process for more than 6 months. Nothing changes


Mine is different and states

"This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment. The department may contact the applicant once assessment of your application begins if further information is required."

So at least they are on your application


----------



## xox

sabrina25 said:


> Mine is different and states
> 
> "This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment. The department may contact the applicant once assessment of your application begins if further information is required."
> 
> So at least they are on your application


Oh really. It's strange on yours. How long have u been waiting for your 801? It means your status is application received not being process , rite?


----------



## sabrina25

I submitted 4 months,ago in July so I am not really surprised


----------



## Melb

*hi*

Hi all.

Immigration has just upgraded their website. if you login gain you have to accept new terms and conditions.

Yes click in Yes and continue

It's there regular site upgrade by IT DEPARTMENT.

hope your guys will get good new this week. It's my 6th month running.

Cheers all

Melb


----------



## Dinkum

Best wishes to you both for a happy outcome soon. ... And to everyone else here who is waiting very calmly and patiently...


----------



## Melb

Dinkum said:


> Best wishes to you both for a happy outcome soon. ... And to everyone else here who is waiting very calmly and patiently...


Hi Dinkum

Thanks u 4 ur lovey wishes. same here ..

Hope I will get mine in dec. and all other also get before Christmas.

REGARDS
Melb


----------



## nani53

Immi is not allowing me to login. When i login with username and password, its is taking me back to login page again. Anyone is having same problem as me??


----------



## daveenajohns

nani53 said:


> Immi is not allowing me to login. When i login with username and password, its is taking me back to login page again. Anyone is having same problem as me??


Working for me.


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> Working for me.


also working...absolutely for me too.


----------



## Deep90

xox said:


> I think something is wrong with VEVO atm. I can't log in too . Lol or maybe we both will have a grant letter next week


Sigh. Excitement goes down when i was able to open it up and it flashing subclass 820


----------



## Melb

Deep90 said:


> Sigh. Excitement goes down when i was able to open it up and it flashing subclass 820


Deep90...dont worry...we are also on same boat. u are aprIL and I am June applicant...it will happen.

I am also thinking...why don't you call immigration and ask for update...

what message u are getting when u open ur online ...?

tks
Melb


----------



## Deep90

Melb said:


> Deep90...dont worry...we are also on same boat. u are aprIL and I am June applicant...it will happen.
> 
> I am also thinking...why don't you call immigration and ask for update...
> 
> what message u are getting when u open ur online ...?
> 
> tks
> Melb


Hey melb,

We sent our paper work via post, so no record of it. My hubby called them last week, and they told him 12-15 months wait and to let immigration know when we travel overseas if it doesnt come within the next month or so


----------



## Melb

Deep90 said:


> Hey melb,
> 
> We sent our paper work via post, so no record of it. My hubby called them last week, and they told him 12-15 months wait and to let immigration know when we travel overseas if it doesnt come within the next month or so


I know what u guys have been going through..the only solution is to w8 and think of something else...

make plans what u will do after ur 801....and all good plans...

that will make and will change ur mind..

I know it's hard...but at least it will divert ur mind to some extend. may he a 10%.

as a india to india...I can only say...and u know...if u know hindi..

sabar ka faal meetha hota ha...krishan ka updesh..


----------



## 18302

Deep90 said:


> Hey melb,
> 
> We sent our paper work via post, so no record of it. My hubby called them last week, and they told him 12-15 months wait and to let immigration know when we travel overseas if it doesnt come within the next month or so


I thought it didn't matter if you were overseas when the 801 was granted? I remember reading that in another thread.

We are going overseas for 2 weeks at Xmas but didn't think we needed to notify Immigration... probably wouldn't hurt to tell them.


----------



## Deep90

Melb said:


> I know what u guys have been going through..the only solution is to w8 and think of something else...
> 
> make plans what u will do after ur 801....and all good plans...
> 
> that will make and will change ur mind..
> 
> I know it's hard...but at least it will divert ur mind to some extend. may he a 10%.
> 
> as a india to india...I can only say...and u know...if u know hindi..
> 
> sabar ka faal meetha hota ha...krishan ka updesh..


Haha. That is true. But my hubby is freaking out coz we r going to india in jan, but separately, our return is together, but he is headed off 2 weeks before me coz i couldnt get a 2 month leave from work and he is worried that he may not come back if his 801 gets rejected since he has seen a few 801s being rejected


----------



## Melb

BonezAU said:


> I thought it didn't matter if you were overseas when the 801 was granted? I remember reading that in another thread.
> 
> We are going overseas for 2 weeks at Xmas but didn't think we needed to notify Immigration... probably wouldn't hurt to tell them.


...if applicant is going out of australia...its is mendatorary requirements to inform immigration. but if u are traveling within Australia then no need to inform immigration.

BonezAU...u have to inform and share ur date if leaving and coming.

I am more than 100% sure


----------



## Deep90

BonezAU said:


> I thought it didn't matter if you were overseas when the 801 was granted? I remember reading that in another thread.
> 
> We are going overseas for 2 weeks at Xmas but didn't think we needed to notify Immigration... probably wouldn't hurt to tell them.


It wouldnt hurt to email them but dibp told us to let em know coz we r gonna go for a gud 6-7 weeks. And it will be over 8 months for the 801 wait. They suggested to let immigration know just incase if it was to get rejected atleast they would know we are not in the country and the verdict can be sent out once we r there...i dunno but we r gnna notify them before flying


----------



## 18302

ok thanks... any suggestion on which form to use? Or were you planning to notify them by phone?


----------



## Deep90

BonezAU said:


> ok thanks... any suggestion on which form to use? Or were you planning to notify them by phone?


I was just going to email them and also call them to confirm that they have received the email


----------



## Melb

Deep90 said:


> Haha. That is true. But my hubby is freaking out coz we r going to india in jan, but separately, our return is together, but he is headed off 2 weeks before me coz i couldnt get a 2 month leave from work and he is worried that he may not come back if his 801 gets rejected since he has seen a few 801s being rejected


don't worry guys..seems you are the main sponsor and ur hubby is the main application ...ur visa will not get rejected...dont worry guys..immigration can't reject vIsa...it don't matter even if u are going or he us going alone..but make sure to be in regular touch with each other...you know indian ...as a couple we fight love and hate eachother and then again we love...it's is out natural love bites ..

indian are very socially strong...so don't worry about visa rejection..if u guys are married and provided alll evidences.

just go bindas and must inform immigration and tell a out ur hubby leaving and arrival date..I know still there will.be tension..but belive me no need to worry at all.


----------



## Mish

Just so you guys know I have posted in Ask Mark on behalf of a friend of mine what happens if rejected when overseas. I will let you know what he says.


----------



## xox

I were in oversea to do my operation for nearly 3 months. I did not know that I should tell them. Anw , I just updated more evidences when I were away . I gave them our msg/ phone calls every day , every time and also gave them my medical report. Hope I will get a great news soon


----------



## powervinyasa

Hi, I just received my new passport and have filled out the 929 form, I have submitted further information for my 801 visa last July, I don't think I've got a case officer yet because in my immi account it says that application has been received but not assigned yet, so I am wondering where I can send my 929 form, I checked immi's website and it says there to send it to the department but which office?

As per immi's website- Return the completed Form 929 or the written notice by post to a departmental office.The hyperlink takes me to: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/Our-Offices


----------



## Mish

Send it to your local office.


----------



## quethaochi

Hi everyone
I am just have 820, and about 10 months to go for 801

I just wondering what do we need to prepare for 801? If someone can give in detail or a link that could be awesome

Thanks


----------



## panda

quethaochi said:


> Hi everyone
> I am just have 820, and about 10 months to go for 801
> 
> I just wondering what do we need to prepare for 801? If someone can give in detail or a link that could be awesome
> 
> Thanks


https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/partner-permanent-calculator

say yes at both question.


----------



## pommyr

Hi Guys,

I am nearly at the 5 month waiting point for PR. My date was 3/7/15 to be eligible, I checked out my immiaccount (have had to reign that in since it used to be checked daily in anticipation) and it still says received, but not passed on for processing. I have a son who is an Aussie so doubt very much they will reject me but seriously! how does it take them so long? 

It's a little bit crazy!


----------



## ravimal3

Hi everyone!!!!

I got my 801 yesterday 23/11/15. I just saw the email just now.... 

Man!!!! I'm so so happy. 

My eligible date was 11/2/15
Applied for 801 on 18/02/15
Got it 23/11/15

Applied by paper form. 

Evidence -
About 10 pics. ( with family here in Australia and Sri Lanka, party, trips, pets)

Utility bills.

Bank statements ( joint) 
House rent documents

Two 888 forms. 

Plan tickets, booking of hotels for vacation.

That was pretty much it. Hopefully everyone will get their 801 soon. 

Ah and no one contacted me either from the department.

Cheers everyone....


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you both Ravimal3... Best wishes for a long, happy, healthy and successful life together in Oz.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

All of us are waiting for that great news. Hope this December there will be more grants


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats Ravimal3 for the visa grant.


----------



## Mish

Congrats Ravimal3 

I will update the spreadsheet tonight unless someone wants to do it in the meantime.


----------



## Dinkum

I've updated the spreadsheet Mish...It's good to see the list of grants growing...even if it's slow...


----------



## daveenajohns

ravimal3 said:


> Hi everyone!!!!
> 
> I got my 801 yesterday 23/11/15. I just saw the email just now....
> 
> Man!!!! I'm so so happy.
> 
> My eligible date was 11/2/15
> Applied for 801 on 18/02/15
> Got it 23/11/15
> 
> Applied by paper form.
> 
> Evidence -
> About 10 pics. ( with family here in Australia and Sri Lanka, party, trips, pets)
> 
> Utility bills.
> 
> Bank statements ( joint)
> House rent documents
> 
> Two 888 forms.
> 
> Plan tickets, booking of hotels for vacation.
> 
> That was pretty much it. Hopefully everyone will get their 801 soon.
> 
> Ah and no one contacted me either from the department.
> 
> Cheers everyone....


Congratulations Ravimal,
Very happy for you guys. You can relax now.


----------



## Melb

Hi 

Do I need to fill form 80 for my 801 online application.

I have checked the document checklist for 801. it's not mentioned.

Bit confused so I need go full and upload or juts follow document checklist which doesn't include form80.

your reply will be more than appriciable.

Regards Melb


----------



## Dinkum

If you have already completed form 80 for your 820 application you do not need to complete it again for your 801.


----------



## Melb

Dinkum said:


> If you have already completed form 80 for your 820 application you do not need to complete it again for your 801.


I really dont remember if I had submitted or not at the time of 820...it was in 2013.

what 2 do now.


----------



## DragonGirl

Melb said:


> I really dont remember if I had submitted or not at the time of 820...it was in 2013.
> 
> what 2 do now.


As far as I remember, no form 80 required for 801. Form 80 is required for 820. And I think you definitely submitted it.


----------



## Mish

There was someone once that got asked at 801 for form 80 because it was not submitted at PMV or 820 stage.


----------



## anja-swe

Form 80 is required for subclass 820 so pretty sure you've submitted that one. However, when immi emailed me to submit my application for 801, they also attached a pdf file with required files and the only form to submit was the 888.


----------



## 18302

Melb said:


> I really dont remember if I had submitted or not at the time of 820...it was in 2013.
> 
> what 2 do now.


No harm in submitting another one, or you can just wait and see if they ask for it.

If you did your own 820 application back in 2013 you may remember the form 80 if you saw it again, it's a pretty long form that asks a lot of questions about your travel history, which countries you have spent time in etc.


----------



## Mish

BonezAU said:


> If you did your own 820 application back in 2013 you may remember the form 80 if you saw it again, it's a pretty long form that asks a lot of questions about your travel history, which countries you have spent time in etc.


Lol. Nobody forgets that form!!


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Lol. Nobody forgets that form!!


thanks to all for useful suggestions. I really dont know if I had submitted at the time of 820 . But I will submit form 80 for my 801.

Pls. share the link for the form80 so.I could able to download and upload.

Regards
Melb


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Melb... here is the link... it's pretty easy to find on the DIBP website.
www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf


----------



## Melb

Dinkum said:


> Hi Melb... here is the link... it's pretty easy to find on the DIBP website.
> www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf


Thank you dinkum...for sharing the link.

Will fill and upload this ..soon.

this form is so much useful.


----------



## anja-swe

Just got my PR approved with eligibility date 2nd of August 2015. I emailed them the other day and it got approved today, not sure whether the email reminded them about my application. However, I applied for PMV 3,5 years ago so maybe that's the reason for the fast processing. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Melb

anja-swe said:


> Just got my PR approved with eligibility date 2nd of August 2015. I emailed them the other day and it got approved today, not sure whether the email reminded them about my application. However, I applied for PMV 3,5 years ago so maybe that's the reason for the fast processing. Good luck to everyone


Hi

congratulations
What us ur eligibility date.

Regards


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations on your wonderful news. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 

BTW - I have updated the 'Granted' spreadsheet. Mish will have to delete you from the 'Waiting' sheet.



anja-swe said:


> Just got my PR approved with eligibility date 2nd of August 2015. I emailed them the other day and it got approved today, not sure whether the email reminded them about my application. However, I applied for PMV 3,5 years ago so maybe that's the reason for the fast processing. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Melb

anja-swe said:


> Just got my PR approved with eligibility date 2nd of August 2015. I emailed them the other day and it got approved today, not sure whether the email reminded them about my application. However, I applied for PMV 3,5 years ago so maybe that's the reason for the fast processing. Good luck to everyone


Hi Anja swe

Big BIG congratulations ...looks 801 is now taking 3.5...vooo what a great news..
what u emailed them and did you submitted form 80.

you reply will be appriciable.


----------



## Melb

anja-swe said:


> Just got my PR approved with eligibility date 2nd of August 2015. I emailed them the other day and it got approved today, not sure whether the email reminded them about my application. However, I applied for PMV 3,5 years ago so maybe that's the reason for the fast processing. Good luck to everyone


Hi

I also emailed immigration. and got auto reply in RED. bit worried they have written in red to alert us..no to contact. :/

loosing so much of job opportunities. god know when my number will come if immigration is processing with eligibility date...

Melb :/


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi anja-swe,

another good news for all us. Is it through email that the approval was received or
through post? So happy for you.


----------



## anja-swe

Thank you for all good wishes. I honestly hope you all get it very soon! 

So last night when I checked Immi account it said that my case hasn't been considered for processing yet so I was surprised it went that fast. Me and my partner have no assets such as house or car so we submitted 3 leases we have had together, travels together, a few pics, mutual bank account, 3 stat decs (888). My super account stating my partner as beneficiary, police check and a few receipts from furniture and stuff. We didn't submit form 80 and we don't have any assets och children. Also keep in my mind I came from a PMV which I waited for for 7 months!!


----------



## anja-swe

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi anja-swe,
> 
> another good news for all us. Is it through email that the approval was received or
> through post? So happy for you.


I got the grant through email and I applied online as well.


----------



## Sunil12

Just wondering if anyone knows The coming holidays for DIBP between Dec >january ?


----------



## aussiesteve

Sunil12 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows The coming holidays for DIBP between Dec >january ?


Most Government departments close on December 24th and reopen on January 4th, so I would imagine they would be the same.


----------



## Mish

Sunil12 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows The coming holidays for DIBP between Dec >january ?


They will be open Dec 30 and 31st. The 29th is an APS public holiday. However even if they are open doesn't mean that visa processing staff will be there.


----------



## Melb

anja-swe said:


> Thank you for all good wishes. I honestly hope you all get it very soon!
> 
> So last night when I checked Immi account it said that my case hasn't been considered for processing yet so I was surprised it went that fast. Me and my partner have no assets such as house or car so we submitted 3 leases we have had together, travels together, a few pics, mutual bank account, 3 stat decs (888). My super account stating my partner as beneficiary, police check and a few receipts from furniture and stuff. We didn't submit form 80 and we don't have any assets och children. Also keep in my mind I came from a PMV which I waited for for 7 months!!


Very lucky .....extremely lucky
..

3.5 months.....motivates me...

now I have daily started checking my immi account....hope I am next...I also waited for 7 months on PMV.

god bless all.


----------



## daveenajohns

Congratulations anja-swe


----------



## AngeliquePrince

thanks for the reply anja- swe. we are all excited to get our grants soon. Any news with the backlog? Hope it will be over soon.


----------



## Melb

AngeliquePrince said:


> thanks for the reply anja- swe. we are all excited to get our grants soon. Any news with the backlog? Hope it will be over soon


Looks like backlog is over 
...now...applicants are getting reply in 3.5 momths


----------



## daveenajohns

Melb said:


> Looks like backlog is over
> ...now...applicants are getting reply in 3.5 momths


Only LR applicants.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

now the question is, does coming from a PMV more faster to process or ot doesnt really matter. Just a curious thought.


----------



## daveenajohns

AngeliquePrince said:


> thanks for the reply anja- swe. we are all excited to get our grants soon. Any news with the backlog? Hope it will be over soon.


Looks like immi is not even interested to clear the backlog.


----------



## Melb

AngeliquePrince said:


> now the question is, does coming from a PMV more faster to process or ot doesnt really matter. Just a curious thought.


yes..if applicant is coming through PMV...the processing time is less compare 2 others ..

PMV makes big difference.


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> now the question is, does coming from a PMV more faster to process or ot doesnt really matter. Just a curious thought.


I think it is just luck of the draw. There are some that came from a PMV and are still waiting ages it doesn't make a difference for 801 just 820.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mish,

Yes I think background checks plays an important role as to the processing of our visa applications. All we can do is really wait  at least now we are seeing people getting approved unlike the previous weeks and months, pretty quiet.


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> Yes I think background checks plays an important role as to the processing of our visa applications. All we can do is really wait  at least now we are seeing people getting approved unlike the previous weeks and months, pretty quiet.


Maybe clearing their case load before xmas


----------



## Dinkum

I agree... the Melbourne Centre which processes 801s has been pretty organised in the past. Let's hope they can respond to the extra checking workload with the efficiency and motivation we've seen before.


----------



## prizefighter

It's worth looking at broader political issues in the world to appreciate the backlog regarding background checks and ASIO's involvement. Certain HR coubtries will take much longer to get information from while LR countries won't be given the same level of scrutiny. It's terrible that these immigration issues effect peoples lives so drastically but it is in Australia's interest to thoroughly look at every applicant right now and if that means delays so be it.


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Prizefighter... your point is well made. It's probably not the only issue here, but security and background checks have certainly risen to much higher priority with world events in the recent times... cheers...


----------



## Mish

prizefighter said:


> It's worth looking at broader political issues in the world to appreciate the backlog regarding background checks and ASIO's involvement. Certain HR coubtries will take much longer to get information from while LR countries won't be given the same level of scrutiny. It's terrible that these immigration issues effect peoples lives so drastically but it is in Australia's interest to thoroughly look at every applicant right now and if that means delays so be it.


Security checks are suppose to be done at 820 or PMV stage.


----------



## prizefighter

Mish said:


> Security checks are suppose to be done at 820 or PMV stage.


I would imagine that security checks even a year and a half again wouldn't have been as serious or as involved as they are now with what has occurred only in the last few months. Bare in mind that with the granting of PR Australia is allowing us a step closer to becoming citizens. With that in mind it is in their interest to fully vet and investigate us all until satisfied. I don't have any issue with this.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Security checks are suppose to be done at 820 or PMV stage.


yes...Mish u are correct. no security check for 801 ubless and untill I'd u have been more than 12 months on 801 out of aus


----------



## Melb

No news from morning....was expecting someone will get vIsa.

Have a great weekend ahead.

melb


----------



## lukkk182

Hi guys,
is there anyone here who has got assigned a case officer after having sent the 801 visa application online? how long did it take to have a person in charge of the application?
I know it differs from case to case, but what's the processing time to have the 801 approved? 
thanks in advance for all of you that will give a feedback! 
Peppe


----------



## Mish

Majority of people don't know who their case officer is until the decision is made.

There is a link on the first post to a spreadsheet with all the processing times.


----------



## Nihil

lukkk182 said:


> Hi guys,
> is there anyone here who has got assigned a case officer after having sent the 801 visa application online? how long did it take to have a person in charge of the application?
> I know it differs from case to case, but what's the processing time to have the 801 approved?
> thanks in advance for all of you that will give a feedback!
> Peppe


If you have a case officer is a good thing. For low risk country the waiting time could be 3-6 months. I am eligible from the end of August.


----------



## jay.letts

So on the 23/11/15 it was my 6th month waiting!

I am from the UK ( low risk) 

my eligibility date was 23/05/15 and i applied online on 24th March 2015 after i received email to apply and start gathering my info.

I have emailed and they said its now 12-15 months wait so my reply was that my police clearance and stat decs wont last 12 months so what do i do about them... no reply as of yet on my immi it says its currently being assessed by the department and they may contact me for more info 

its crap i keep trying to just forget about it and when it comes it comes but its easier said than done when you see people get theirs within 3 months 

i would love to have PR by this year but by the look of it im gonna be waiting until the new year


----------



## 18302

jay.letts said:


> So on the 23/11/15 it was my 6th month waiting!
> it says its currently being assessed by the department and they may contact me for more info


That's a very good thing, it generally indicates that a case officer has been assigned to your application and it is being looked at.

I would probably expect a grant soon, lucky you. My wife's eligibility date was in May 2015 and it still hasn't been looked at but she's from a high risk country.

Hold tight I don't think your visa decision will take too much longer.


----------



## anja-swe

lukkk182 said:


> Hi guys,
> is there anyone here who has got assigned a case officer after having sent the 801 visa application online? how long did it take to have a person in charge of the application?
> I know it differs from case to case, but what's the processing time to have the 801 approved?
> thanks in advance for all of you that will give a feedback!
> Peppe


Hi, 
The night before my 801 approval my immi account stated that my application wasn't considered for processing yet, suggesting I didn't have a case officer assigned. And the next day I got my approval, which means they didn't do any further investigation into my case. Same was with my 820 as it got approved on the same day as I applied for it and no contact from a case officer whatsoever. Obviously, every case is different, but doubt they will contact you unless they require more documents/proof. I came from a PMV and back then I was in touch with my case officer for 7 months before she finally approved my visa. Good luck


----------



## Melb

anja-swe said:


> Hi,
> The night before my 801 approval my immi account stated that my application wasn't considered for processing yet, suggesting I didn't have a case officer assigned. And the next day I got my approval, which means they didn't do any further investigation into my case. Same was with my 820 as it got approved on the same day as I applied for it and no contact from a case officer whatsoever. Obviously, every case is different, but doubt they will contact you unless they require more documents/proof. I came from a PMV and back then I was in touch with my case officer for 7 months before she finally approved my visa. Good luck


anja-swe...u are one of the lucky girl.


----------



## jay.letts

BonezAU said:


> That's a very good thing, it generally indicates that a case officer has been assigned to your application and it is being looked at.
> 
> I would probably expect a grant soon, lucky you. My wife's eligibility date was in May 2015 and it still hasn't been looked at but she's from a high risk country.
> 
> Hold tight I don't think your visa decision will take too much longer.


Hopefully we both get grants soon, i dont think mine will be this year though


----------



## Melb

Hi guys


Soon I will be in 7th month...hopefully will get something..before Christmas news.

my online for 801 still says ..CO has not been assigned...bit as per previous grant...it shows...it doesn't matter what ur application online status says....grant take less than 30 min to decide.

hope I am next but I want all u guys get their visa with as per date by date ..


I just want streamline shoud come up....some getting vIsa in 3.5 momths and some getting on 8 months.

melb


----------



## summerburns

Hi All!
Just want to tell you a good news that I got my 801 grant on 27th Nov. Friday. 
Eligable date: 27th March, apply the same day online. High risk country.
My police check report is expired on Aug, then they sent me a letter to require a new one last month.
Case officer called me on Friday, asked me about my ex-boyfriend's name........while I am with my husband.......Then I got grant letter same day. 
Finally, my long story finished with a happy ending!
All the best and good luck for all of you!

Summer


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi summerburns,

congratulations! another inspiring story. Looks like grants are coming in slowly but surely  cant wait for my grant day soon


----------



## Mish

Congrats Summer!!

It is good to see some grants coming through


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulation to you both Summer!. Thanks for sharing your details and your journey with us all. Best wishes for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.


----------



## daveenajohns

summerburns said:


> Hi All!
> Just want to tell you a good news that I got my 801 grant on 27th Nov. Friday.
> Eligable date: 27th March, apply the same day online. High risk country.
> My police check report is expired on Aug, then they sent me a letter to require a new one last month.
> Case officer called me on Friday, asked me about my ex-boyfriend's name........while I am with my husband.......Then I got grant letter same day.
> Finally, my long story finished with a happy ending!
> All the best and good luck for all of you!
> 
> Summer


Congratulations Summer


----------



## bumbumn

Congratulations Summer! Can I ask what did they ask you beside your ex name? Did they joking or you ex played a part in your current relationship? Thank Summer

P/s: Is that no id number? Thank a lot Summer


----------



## fate1217

**deleted**


----------



## Mish

bumbumn said:


> Congratulations Summer! Can I ask what did they ask you beside your ex name? Did they joking or you ex played a part in your current relationship? Thank Summer
> 
> P/s: Is that no id number? Thank a lot Summer


It was because she had a previously had a visa application with her ex boyfriend and was included in his application and didn't notify DIBP and they thought that she was in 2 relationships at once (I had a quick skim through a previous post).


----------



## fate1217

Mish said:


> It was because she had a previously had a visa application with her ex boyfriend and was included in his application and didn't notify DIBP and they thought that she was in 2 relationships at once (I had a quick skim through a previous post).


Thanks for explaining! Mish


----------



## Melb

summerburns said:


> Hi All!
> Just want to tell you a good news that I got my 801 grant on 27th Nov. Friday.
> Eligable date: 27th March, apply the same day online. High risk country.
> My police check report is expired on Aug, then they sent me a letter to require a new one last month.
> Case officer called me on Friday, asked me about my ex-boyfriend's name........while I am with my husband.......Then I got grant letter same day.
> Finally, my long story finished with a happy ending!
> All the best and good luck for all of you!
> 
> Summer


my super duper congratulations..

did u submitted form 80 for ur 801 applicant.

looks like I will get my 801 in jan...the way application are getting response...its between 8 to 9 months for all HC.

MISH, WHAT DO U THINK.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> my super duper congratulations..
> 
> did u submitted form 80 for ur 801 applicant.
> 
> looks like I will get my 801 in jan...the way application are getting response...its between 8 to 9 months for all HC.
> 
> MISH, WHAT DO U THINK.


I am hesitant to say yes considering you will only be at 7 months on 20 Jan. My gutt is telling me no but for your sake I hope yes. The only reason I say that is because we have other Indians waiting over 8 months now.

We still do have alot of HR countries waiting 8+ months. I would like to see some of them processed before xmas.


----------



## abood

11 months waiting now


----------



## summerburns

bumbumn said:


> Congratulations Summer! Can I ask what did they ask you beside your ex name? Did they joking or you ex played a part in your current relationship? Thank Summer
> 
> P/s: Is that no id number? Thank a lot Summer


I applied working visa with my ex boyfriend, maybe that's why she asked.
But nothing else, I did say that I am happy to provide any document she need. She said nothing more need.
Also my husband in hurry to ask me where is the baby nappy, while immi in calling me. So I have to stop her for 5 seconds, and tell my husband where is the nappy... but she could hear my husband and my conversation also nappy changing stuff......Perfect time???

 Good luck for you!

Summer


----------



## summerburns

fate1217 said:


> I think Summer's ex-boyfriend is her husband.


Lucky me that my ex boyfriend is not my current husband.


----------



## daveenajohns

Hello everyone, I hope everyone is doing well.
I need your suggestions/opinions for my situation. 
My mother is coming to AUS today and we are having dinner with my inlaws tomorrow before they leave for their holidays. I am thinking to cli ck some pics with both family members and add to my immi account on 6/12(I will be hitting 9 mnths on 06/12). And I m also thinking to add our bank statement where we transfered money to my mother to contribute to her trip.
Now the problem is my husband thinks I m overreacting and I do not need to have any more pics of family members. My husband provided support letter for my mother visa application. His point is that immi should know my mother is visiting us and he is suggesting me to add pics in Jan not in Dec (he thinks I may look desperate if I am doing it in Dec).
What do you think ?
Should I add these pics or not?
In Dec or Jan? 

We are together for 6 years. We have home morgage and investment loan stuff but considering I m waiting for nearly 9 months, I want to make sure I add every single evidence before case officer look at our application. 

Your suggestions will be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Mish

I have no problem with you adding the pics now that is the benefit of an online account.

From time to time I suggest to people to add additional evidence every 3 months or so while it is processing to show you are still together.

It wouldn't hurt to upload more bills, bank statements etc while you are uploading the pictures.


----------



## daveenajohns

Thanks Mish
I m feeling relieved now.


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> Thanks Mish
> I m feeling relieved now.


Hi Daveenajohns...u are next....dont worry...march application are getting reply. best of luck.


----------



## daveenajohns

Melb said:


> Hi Daveenajohns...u are next....dont worry...march application are getting reply. best of luck.


Thanks Melb, 
Best wishes to you as well.


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> Thanks Melb,
> Best wishes to you as well.


Thanks for ur wishes.

I am June...will take me long.


----------



## Turisas

Still waiting here, it's been over 11 months for 801 (via PMV ---> 820) from HR country.


----------



## Eizzi

Melb said:


> ...if applicant is going out of australia...its is mendatorary requirements to inform immigration. but if u are traveling within Australia then no need to inform immigration.
> 
> BonezAU...u have to inform and share ur date if leaving and coming.
> 
> I am more than 100% sure


Hmm. I never read anything about needing to inform them. This is from their automated response:

_11. I am planning to travel outside Australia

Subclass 820 holders - There are no travel or work restrictions associated with your current visa. If you intend to travel outside Australia during the processing of your application, please make sure you are able to receive departmental correspondence as failure to respond to requests for information can lead to a refusal of a visa and the cessation of your temporary visa._

Which says nothing about it being necessary to inform them, only that you need to be contactable. I mean, I dare say it wouldn't hurt to tell them but why bother?

*shrug*


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Eizzi,

That is correct, no need to inform them however you are required to report your travel to centrelink if your husband is receiving benefits from the department. I think what they wanted to ensure is the speedy communications when needed. I have also defer my travel plans because I am also due for my application. hope this helps.


----------



## Melb

*7th month*

Hi all friend ..

its my 7th months ...hope this December will bring lot of grants ...including mine 

sometime I loose my paitence but some time I have to self motivate ....I am writing here because I feel connected to thus form and can share my feelings...

no job...no home.. he'll everything starts with PR....WHEN I came to this country I was not await the importance of having PR....BUT here PR IS EVERYTHING...I DON'T HAVE MUCH KNOWLEDGE OF 801 visa...but I hope after 801...I don't have to struggle for any other visa or any conditions.

I hope 801 is the finals and last stage interms of permanent staying ..
god bless u all applicants it's new dec..new hope...

I.will make sure once I will get my visa..I will still be connected to this form to support all other future applicants.

Cheers cheers and cheers.

happy Christmas to alllllllllll

may God will bring good news to alll of us.

keep.positing keep connecting..

Melb


----------



## AAAAAA

*801 Grant today*

Hi All,

I have been following this thread since I applied for my 801. I just received an email with my 801 grant letter attached! Beyond happy that this is all over.

Just a brief summary of my situation, hope this will help you all in some ways.

From: China
Applied 820: 09/05/2013
Grant 820: 11/06/2013
Applied 801: 08/05/2015
Grant 801: 01/12/2015

There is no contact from Immigration at all in the whole process.

Evidence I have submitted: 2 x Passports,2 x Driver Licences, 2 x 888, Stac Dec, Police Check, Form 80 (this is not required I think, but I submitted one anyway), Rental Lease, Receipt of Rental Bond, Flight tickets to Gold Coast, Flight tickets to Mel (my husband and I took my brother there when he came to visit Feb this year, so my brother's name is on the itinerary as well), Joint bank account (12 months), Certificates of bridge climb (Sydney Harbour Bridge, and yes we got two certificates with our names on them), Contact history (imessages and calls) for the period I was back at my hometown for 3 months in 2014 (dad was seriously sick so I went back there to help out family, husband stayed here to work), about 10 photos of us with family and friends.

In my online application form, I provided my employer details at the time of the application. Two weeks ago I started a new job so I filled in the change of circumstances form and uploaded it to my immi account along with my new employment contract. I am not sure if that prompted them looking at my application.

I really hope everyone gets their grants sooooon!! Good luck.


----------



## Mish

I hate to break it to you Melb but according to the spreadsheet you have only been waiting 5.5 months not 7 months. They are done on eligibility date not when you apply that is why it doesn't matter if you submit early or not.

I do disagree that "PR is everything". It might be in your case but I know alot of people who have come from a PMV and majority of them have a job - some even got a job while on a PMV.


----------



## Mish

Congrats AAAAA on your grant


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> I hate to break it to you Melb but according to the spreadsheet you have only been waiting 5.5 months not 7 months. They are done on eligibility date not when you apply that is why it doesn't matter if you submit early or not.
> 
> I do disagree that "PR is everything". It might be in your case but I know alot of people who have come from a PMV and majority of them have a job - some even got a job while on a PMV.


Hi Mish

Good morning, hope you are doing well.
Sorry to bother by my below expences and my explanation:

I am not telling who is right or who wrong but if u read my below message then hopefully you come across the hurdles & the problem on TR.

1. June
2. July
3. Aug
4. Sept
5. Oct
6. NOV

7th MONTHS..... Dec has started

Today is Dec..I have entered in 7th month. I applied in June .
count the above months..

Secondly, I will try to explaon why PR is EVERYTHING & it's important for me :

You can't study ...U WILL BE CONSIDERS An international student.so you need to pay international fee even on TR.
You can't apply to any council , Govt jobs , 80% jobs need PR/ Citizenship I have worked in HR COMPANIESD I have 15 YEARS OF EXPERIENCE IN RECRUITING. 80 to.90 % Clients prefer application shoud have permenant stay conditions because they have to invest 100 and thousand on training so they mostly prefer PR OR CITIZENSHIP.

More than 80% company need applicant should have PR OR CITIZEN BY THE NEW HR INTERNATIONAL POLICY ACT.

You can get job of cleaning and other locals jobs in any fuel stations on any working vIsa buy you can't apply for any ENGINEERING , defence airforce Army mining big MNCs.

above is my own expences in terms of my own personal exposure I could be wrong could be correct.

Point to be Noted : "Doing job" and " doing ANY job" has a big difference.

IT TAKES MORE THAN 3 HOURS TO APPLY FOR A single COUNCIL OR GOVT JOB...AND when a person gets reply ...you applicants has been rejected due to not having PR THEN THAT PERSON UNDERSTAND HOW AND WHY PR IS IMPORTANT.

rest I respect your reply and I belive every situation and circumstances are different to everyone.

Cheers
Melb


----------



## Mish

See we count different I don't count the following month until the date hits ie . If you applied 16th of June you aren't in 7th month until you have hit 16th Dec.

We will have to agree to disagree for the jobs. I know alot in all sorts of jobs some are in managerial/professional roles.

Just so you know PR won't solve it all federal government jobs are citizens only.

I would have thought that council/government jobs would have the requirements on them ie. You must hold PR or citizenship.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> See we count different I don't count the following month until the date hits ie . If you applied 16th of June you aren't in 7th month until you have hit 16th Dec.
> 
> We will have to agree to disagree for the jobs. I know alot in all sorts of jobs some are in managerial/professional roles.
> 
> Just so you know PR won't solve it all federal government jobs are citizens only.
> 
> I would have thought that council/government jobs would have the requirements on them ie. You must hold PR or citizenship.


Yes I have spoken to mostly all federal departments and even I have written corrospondances.....applicant can apply for any jobs if she or he holds PR which include...army...police defence...fire...all govt and council jobs but if u don't hold citizenship then u can't apply for any ministry level jobs

If u want to be elected or want to file for minister level job the you shoud hold citizenship.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> Yes I have spoken to mostly all federal departments and even I have written corrospondances.....applicant can apply for any jobs if she or he holds PR which include...army...police defence...fire...all govt and council jobs but if u don't hold citizenship then u can't apply for any ministry level jobs
> 
> If u want to be elected or want to file for minister level job the you shoud hold citizenship.


I work for federal government and we won't accept anyone who does not hold citizenship at time that they commence employment. A friend works for another federal government agency and that one is the same. State accept PR though as I have a friend on PR who works for state.

These ones are defence/police etc.

Just don't get your hopes up that PR will solve everything.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> I work for federal government and we won't accept anyone who does not hold citizenship at time that they commence employment. A friend works for another federal government agency and that one is the same. State accept PR though as I have a friend on PR who works for state.
> 
> These ones are defence/police etc.
> 
> Just don't get your hopes up that PR will solve everything.


HOW YOU CAN WORK FOR FEDERAL IF YOU DON'T HAVE PR, Your applicants states that u still has to apply for ur 801. sorry I am getting confused here .Mish do u have to apply or you alreday got PR.
My friend my family works in council offices another of my close one works for army and some works for police...they all holds PR AND I KNOW THEY DON'T HOLDS CITIZENSHIP.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> HOW YOU CAN WORK FOR FEDERAL IF YOU DON'T HAVE PR, Your applicants states that u still has to apply for ur 801. sorry I am getting confused here .Mish do u have to apply or you alreday got PR.
> My friend my family works in council offices another of my close one works for army and some works for police...they all holds PR AND I KNOW THEY DON'T HOLDS CITIZENSHIP.


That would because I am a citizen!!!

Council is different to federal. Council you can be on a working holiday visa - I know someone working for council on a WHV.

The federal government that I work for and my friend require citizen. One guy had PR and was told he can't start until he was a citizen.

Also police are state not Federal unless you are talking AFP.

Army I don't know about but sure but I know of 5 federal government departments that require citizenship.

My husband is the applicant not me. Remember not all of us on this forum are the applicant some are the sponsor.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> That would because I am a citizen!!!
> 
> Council is different to federal. Council you can be on a working holiday visa - I know someone working for council on a WHV.
> 
> The federal government that I work for and my friend require citizen. One guy had PR and was told he can't start until he was a citizen.
> 
> Also police are state not Federal unless you are talking AFP.
> 
> Army I don't know about but sure but I know of 5 federal government departments that require citizenship.
> 
> My husband is the applicant not me. Remember not all of us on this forum are the applicant some are the sponsor.


..

Ok cool. One of my friend works for federal and she is on PR. department is processing her applicants for her swift citizenship.

So officially if u have skills and have an edge for the job...the u can get job in federal and then immidately federal government helps an employee for his or her citizenship.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> ..
> 
> Ok cool. One of my friend works for federal and she is on PR. department is processing her applicants for her swift citizenship.
> 
> So officially if u have skills and have an edge for the job...the u can get job in federal and then immidately federal government helps an employee for his or her citizenship.


Sounds like Defence .

Yes that is true but only if eligible or close to it. If you still had 2 years to go I highly doubt they would process the citizenship.

I think alot of the issues are too many people and not enough jobs.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Sounds like Defence .
> 
> Yes that is true but only if eligible or close to it. If you still had 2 years to go I highly doubt they would process the citizenship.
> 
> I think alot of the issues are too many people and not enough jobs.


yes..it's almost take 1 years on recruitment process and 6 to 9 months on defence training...so if anyone applied through PR...HE OR SHE WILL BE ALMOST BE ELIGIBLE FOR citizenship.

Yes less jobs and more skill applicants. I know what u r saying.

cheeRs
Melb


----------



## LCN

Congratulation AAAAA!
Best wishes for your future in OZ with your soulmate.
Happy for you!


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you both AAAAAA! Best wishes for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. Thanks for sharing your application and grant details with us all. It gives us hope.


----------



## AUSBambi

Congratulations AAAAAA! Thanks for sharing the great news and detailed information. All the best! 



AAAAAA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread since I applied for my 801. I just received an email with my 801 grant letter attached! Beyond happy that this is all over.
> 
> Just a brief summary of my situation, hope this will help you all in some ways.
> 
> From: China
> Applied 820: 09/05/2013
> Grant 820: 11/06/2013
> Applied 801: 08/05/2015
> Grant 801: 01/12/2015
> 
> There is no contact from Immigration at all in the whole process.
> 
> Evidence I have submitted: 2 x Passports,2 x Driver Licences, 2 x 888, Stac Dec, Police Check, Form 80 (this is not required I think, but I submitted one anyway), Rental Lease, Receipt of Rental Bond, Flight tickets to Gold Coast, Flight tickets to Mel (my husband and I took my brother there when he came to visit Feb this year, so my brother's name is on the itinerary as well), Joint bank account (12 months), Certificates of bridge climb (Sydney Harbour Bridge, and yes we got two certificates with our names on them), Contact history (imessages and calls) for the period I was back at my hometown for 3 months in 2014 (dad was seriously sick so I went back there to help out family, husband stayed here to work), about 10 photos of us with family and friends.
> 
> In my online application form, I provided my employer details at the time of the application. Two weeks ago I started a new job so I filled in the change of circumstances form and uploaded it to my immi account along with my new employment contract. I am not sure if that prompted them looking at my application.
> 
> I really hope everyone gets their grants sooooon!! Good luck.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

comgratulations AAAAAA! another grant. can't wait for all
of us to get our grant day! thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Melb,

Just to give you an idea, I am also on 820 but I manage to find a job, at first you have to get any application that will land a job then get the experience and if you get your PR that is the time to change career is given the chance. Local
experience is better that nothing at all. It will keep you diverted in thinking about the grant. I am pretty sure you will find a job soon. We are all waiting for that day but at the moment all we have to do is to wait until our application has been finalised.


----------



## Melb

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Melb,
> 
> Just to give you an idea, I am also on 820 but I manage to find a job, at first you have to get any application that will land a job then get the experience and if you get your PR that is the time to change career is given the chance. Local
> experience is better that nothing at all. It will keep you diverted in thinking about the grant. I am pretty sure you will find a job soon. We are all waiting for that day but at the moment all we have to do is to wait until our application has been finalised.


yes u are absolutely right...so just trying my best to take experience ...and updating my resume.

cheers


----------



## xox

AAAAAA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread since I applied for my 801. I just received an email with my 801 grant letter attached! Beyond happy that this is all over.
> 
> Just a brief summary of my situation, hope this will help you all in some ways.
> 
> From: China
> Applied 820: 09/05/2013
> Grant 820: 11/06/2013
> Applied 801: 08/05/2015
> Grant 801: 01/12/2015
> 
> There is no contact from Immigration at all in the whole process.
> 
> Evidence I have submitted: 2 x Passports,2 x Driver Licences, 2 x 888, Stac Dec, Police Check, Form 80 (this is not required I think, but I submitted one anyway), Rental Lease, Receipt of Rental Bond, Flight tickets to Gold Coast, Flight tickets to Mel (my husband and I took my brother there when he came to visit Feb this year, so my brother's name is on the itinerary as well), Joint bank account (12 months), Certificates of bridge climb (Sydney Harbour Bridge, and yes we got two certificates with our names on them), Contact history (imessages and calls) for the period I was back at my hometown for 3 months in 2014 (dad was seriously sick so I went back there to help out family, husband stayed here to work), about 10 photos of us with family and friends.
> 
> In my online application form, I provided my employer details at the time of the application. Two weeks ago I started a new job so I filled in the change of circumstances form and uploaded it to my immi account along with my new employment contract. I am not sure if that prompted them looking at my application.
> 
> I really hope everyone gets their grants sooooon!! Good luck.


Omg , we have the same eligibility date. And my situation is a bit similar to you as I went oversea for my treatment and I changed my employee as well . OMG let's see when will be my turn


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> yes u are absolutely right...so just trying my best to take experience ...and updating my resume.
> 
> cheers


Just make sure your resume is Australianised too .

Also if you are applying for government jobs it will give you time to work on the selection criteria. If you are applying for similar jobs the selection criteria will be very similar which will then make it easier . With government jobs they care more about the selection criteria than the resume. They also look for specific words in the responses too.

The process can also be long. My brother works in IT in state government and when they called him for an interview he had forgotten what the job was he applied for and had to read his application before the interview and then he didn't hear anything he thought he hadn't gotten the job. The entire process took 6 months!! When I applied for mine the entire process took about 7 or 8 months from application to notification that I was successful. Maybe if you apply now by the time you get to interview you will have PR


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Just make sure your resume is Australianised too .
> 
> Also if you are applying for government jobs it will give you time to work on the selection criteria. If you are applying for similar jobs the selection criteria will be very similar which will then make it easier . With government jobs they care more about the selection criteria than the resume. They also look for specific words in the responses too.
> 
> The process can also be long. My brother works in IT in state government and when they called him for an interview he had forgotten what the job was he applied for and had to read his application before the interview and then he didn't hear anything he thought he hadn't gotten the job. The entire process took 6 months!! When I applied for mine the entire process took about 7 or 8 months from application to notification that I was successful. Maybe if you apply now by the time you get to interview you will have PR


Yes Mish...My friends and my partner both are helping me a lot...I have have very esteemed experience in MY FIELD . I am just preparing and polishing my skills and taking regular volanteer exposure...

but Mish...thus wating time really kills...sometime it's very hard and some it's very easy go pass whole month.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> Yes Mish...My friends and my partner both are helping me a lot...I have have very esteemed experience in MY FIELD . I am just preparing and polishing my skills and taking regular volanteer exposure...
> 
> but Mish...thus wating time really kills...sometime it's very hard and some it's very easy go pass whole month.


Sometimes I think life is full of waiting ... waiting for visa, waiting for interview, waiting for results, waiting for uni results/acceptance. The never ending life of waiting.

At the end of the day all comes down to the other people applying. A friend of mine applied for same job in Brisbane and Melbourne. Got an interview in Melbourne but not in Brisbane .... go figure.


----------



## Nihil

Melb said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> Secondly, I will try to explaon why PR is EVERYTHING & it's important for me :
> 
> You can't study ...U WILL BE CONSIDERS An international student.so you need to pay international fee even on TR.
> You can't apply to any council , Govt jobs , 80% jobs need PR/ Citizenship I have worked in HR COMPANIESD I have 15 YEARS OF EXPERIENCE IN RECRUITING. 80 to.90 % Clients prefer application shoud have permenant stay conditions because they have to invest 100 and thousand on training so they mostly prefer PR OR CITIZENSHIP.
> 
> More than 80% company need applicant should have PR OR CITIZEN BY THE NEW HR INTERNATIONAL POLICY ACT.
> 
> You can get job of cleaning and other locals jobs in any fuel stations on any working vIsa buy you can't apply for any ENGINEERING , defence airforce Army mining big MNCs.
> 
> above is my own expences in terms of my own personal exposure I could be wrong could be correct.
> 
> Point to be Noted : "Doing job" and " doing ANY job" has a big difference.
> 
> IT TAKES MORE THAN 3 HOURS TO APPLY FOR A single COUNCIL OR GOVT JOB...AND when a person gets reply ...you applicants has been rejected due to not having PR THEN THAT PERSON UNDERSTAND HOW AND WHY PR IS IMPORTANT.
> 
> rest I respect your reply and I believe every situation and circumstances are different to everyone.
> 
> Cheers
> Melb


I am agree, in engineering field is quite hard to find a job if you are not PR. On seek many simple engineering positions require to be PR (even for graduate position), as for internships in government offices or graduate programs.

I am working as freelancer, I will not apply for engineer positions until I will be permanent.


----------



## Nihil

However, today I called immigration office and they confirm the waiting time is 8 months. I hold a 309 visa and even if I applied for the PR being in Australia, I will be assessed for the visa 100. Do you think in Brisbane the waiting time is faster?


----------



## Mish

Nihil said:


> However, today I called immigration office and they confirm the waiting time is 8 months. I hold a 309 visa and even if I applied for the PR being in Australia, I will be assessed for the visa 100. Do you think in Brisbane the waiting time is faster?


Brisbane are quoting 6 to 8 months for 100 and Melbourne 12 to 15 months for 801.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Sometimes I think life is full of waiting ... waiting for visa, waiting for interview, waiting for results, waiting for uni results/acceptance. The never ending life of waiting.
> 
> At the end of the day all comes down to the other people applying. A friend of mine applied for same job in Brisbane and Melbourne. Got an interview in Melbourne but not in Brisbane .... go figure.


yes Mish, it's a game of waiting and paitence...I have involved myself in so many activities but sometimes we also loose our paitence. we have came from that country where we used to work in SAP design ...ERP management and lot more into engineering sector ...if u are changing the country ...it takes 3 to 5 years to bring similar stream for ur field.

yes we are humans and we are emotional ...we fail we pass...but loose our paitence ...we speak to each other on forms without knowing eachother....but at the end we feel much better because we feel there are many good people like u who understand the game of w8ing and paitence.

I wish everyone to get good news and could able to start good job.

Cheers to all who are showing paitence and simply reading my message and undrestanding my words.

Cheers 
Melb


----------



## Melb

I have recently register for so many cources ...do I full the form for my change of circumstances.

Regards
Melb


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Melb,

You will only let immigration know once you have already started the course. Let us all be patient to wait for our grant day. When we are all busy then it will
come. My PMV and 820 came as a surprise because I did not wait. Although its easy to say than doing it, let us all be strong


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi AAAAAA!,

was you grant letter via email or post? Just a curious question


----------



## panda

AAAAAA said:


> In my online application form, I provided my employer details at the time of the application. Two weeks ago I started a new job so I filled in the change of circumstances form and uploaded it to my immi account along with my new employment contract. .


Do we need to inform them that we change employer?


----------



## panda

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi AAAAAA!,
> 
> was you grant letter via email or post? Just a curious question


via email as AAAAA's previous post.


----------



## Mish

I think everyone is different. I know of a few people who are higher in their career than when they left their home country under 3 years. Then there are others that are in a totally different career because they can't get a job or starting again. Just as with the visa you can't compare jobs either there is no golden rule unfortunately.

In regards to change of circumstances that is something like relationship change. We don't want to bother DIBP with small things. People already complain about the processing times we don't want to give DIBP unnecessary work to do.

I think the key is to keep busy and not try to think about it. If you don't have a job try and something even if it is a job at Coles. If you can't find a job take a sport or hobby. It is amazing how fast the time goes when you have things to keep you from thinking about it.

Just remember everyone says that their case is simple but we do not know what DIBP looks at and to us things may seem normal but to DIBP it appears odd.


----------



## Deep90

Is it just me or DIBP is focusing on online applications more than paper applications. Even in the tracker if you see... its all the online applications that are granted except one *thinks*


----------



## Mish

Deep90 said:


> Is it just me or DIBP is focusing on online applications more than paper applications. Even in the tracker if you see... its all the online applications that are granted except one *thinks*


Interesting point. I remember someone posting but not sure who maybe Melb?? That they had a couple of friends granted in like 4 months and was a paper application.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I hope paper application should be given equal importance as the online ones.
Let us hope for the best.

Panda -- thanks for telling me about the way AAAAAA! sent their application which is online.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I totally agree with Mish, most of the people who have come here had to give up the career that they have from their home country. I know someone who is a doctor but decided to take a factory worker job because he has to start somewhere. It is up to us, having the local experience on any field is a start, which could lead to bigger things.


----------



## LCN

Deep90 said:


> Is it just me or DIBP is focusing on online applications more than paper applications. Even in the tracker if you see... its all the online applications that are granted except one *thinks*


I think you are not wrong, I have seen people applied online got granted quicker than those applied by paper. It is understandable because a CO does not need to spend hours and hours to search for your file in the big pile of applications. Our file 820 was in the bottom of the pile for 23 months. So, I would recommend people who are about to apply 801 should go online.

Have a good day to everyones.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

So far most of the grants are online application. Unless some have not posted an update for paper application.


----------



## LCN

AngeliquePrince said:


> I totally agree with Mish, most of the people who have come here had to give up the career that they have from their home country. I know someone who is a doctor but decided to take a factory worker job because he has to start somewhere. It is up to us, having the local experience on any field is a start, which could lead to bigger things.


I personally think we should be happy with whatever we are choosing, that is our own choice. Probably sometimes later Melb you may find this waiting time is valuable, bcd it gives you a strength and patience.


----------



## Deep90

Thats what i am thinking.... aaaa got a grant for 801 while they had applied in may and they r from HR country. I had applied a month earlier in april and i am also from a hr country but the only diff is mine is a paper app and theirs was online app.
Congrats aaaa for your grant  really happy for u and ur partner btw


----------



## Mish

Deep90 said:


> Thats what i am thinking.... aaaa got a grant for 801 while they had applied in may and they r from HR country. I had applied a month earlier in april and i am also from a hr country but the only diff is mine is a paper app and theirs was online app.
> Congrats aaaa for your grant  really happy for u and ur partner btw


You are from different countries too ... the country can make all the difference. There are different types of HR countries.


----------



## Deep90

Mish said:


> You are from different countries too ... the country can make all the difference. There are different types of HR countries.


Yeah i am aware that we are different countries. But do dibp grant according to countries??? Coz i thought it was either a HR or LR


----------



## Mish

Deep90 said:


> Yeah i am aware that we are different countries. But do dibp grant according to countries??? Coz i thought it was either a HR or LR


They appear to put them into categories so LR, low HR, mid HR and high HR.

They are suppose to process in date order but that doesn't happen.


----------



## Deep90

Mish said:


> They appear to put them into categories so LR, low HR, mid HR and high HR.
> 
> They are suppose to process in date order but that doesn't happen.


*Disappointed* Oh Mish...it's been 8 months and the wait is a killer


----------



## daveenajohns

Relax guys, I applied online and In march.


----------



## Mish

daveenajohns said:


> Relax guys, I applied online and In march.


Exactly!! Will worrying or stressing about it change anything? No. So not point worrying. What will be will be.


----------



## summerburns

Mish said:


> I work for federal government and we won't accept anyone who does not hold citizenship at time that they commence employment. A friend works for another federal government agency and that one is the same. State accept PR though as I have a friend on PR who works for state.
> 
> These ones are defence/police etc.
> 
> Just don't get your hopes up that PR will solve everything.


+1
I am with you.
I am an accountant. Easy get a job even before I graduated from Uni.
I think people should be positive! Rather than complaining, which will give your negative energy to others who has some hope. 
It is your problem that u wants a government job... There are plenty of other local jobs as well. If you think PR is a problem, maybe you should decrease your expectation of job.


----------



## anja-swe

Hi all, 
There is a lot of speculation on the processing order in this thread. They don't guarantee processing and approving visas after eligibility date. They may look at the applicants in order but we all know that the approval occurs randomly. Even though I believe that you all are in genuine relationships, we all come from different backgrounds and as previously mentioned what we seem normal, the immigration may don't find it normal etc. 
However, I was curious so i checked the email from immi when they requested my application for 801. This is stated in my email 
_"It is in your interests to submit all documents at the same time online as a package. Applicants who submit complete sets of documents will be assessed ahead of those who do not."_ 
And speaking of paper applications, when I applied (paper form) for my PMV in Berlin in 2012, they lost my application and I nearly had to undergo the health examination again. I don't want to scare you because I applied 820 on paper and there were no issues but I think applying online is better.

Also, I don't believe that PR will necessarily lead to success. For me it means a lot since I have been paying international uni fees for two years but I have friends that have amazing careers by not even holding PR. The moment we moved to Aus. we knew we had to start over and perhaps change our expectations. Who knows, taking on a new path may open up new possibilites  good luck!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I hope this will not happen to the paper applications. They should have organised themselves as to where these kind of application should be sitting in to their office. Let us all be positive because I have always been using paper mode but no issues have been experienced.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

This is what I have in my email when they requested for additional documents.

Processing times
Our service standard for processing Partner (Permanent) visas is 6 - 8 months. This time frame is calculated from an applicant's date of eligibility, which is two years from the date of lodgement of the combined (subclass 820/801) application. These service standards are indicative only. While the average processing time is less than 6 months, individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods, depending on a range of factors.

Requests for priority consideration before the 2-year eligibility date will not be granted


----------



## pommyr

801 Granted on 1/12/15. I checked my vevo at 12:30pm on 1/12 and it said not assigned to a case manager at 1:15pm I received my visa! It moved so bloody quick. So I was granted as a UK citizen my visa my PR just 2 days short of my 5 month mark!

Good luck to you all with your residence.


----------



## daveenajohns

pommyr said:


> 801 Granted on 1/12/15. I checked my vevo at 12:30pm on 1/12 and it said not assigned to a case manager at 1:15pm I received my visa! It moved so bloody quick. So I was granted as a UK citizen my visa my PR just 2 days short of my 5 month mark!
> 
> Good luck to you all with your residence.


Congratulations !!!!
Did you send them any email recently for an update?


----------



## Melb

pommyr said:


> 801 Granted on 1/12/15. I checked my vevo at 12:30pm on 1/12 and it said not assigned to a case manager at 1:15pm I received my visa! It moved so bloody quick. So I was granted as a UK citizen my visa my PR just 2 days short of my 5 month mark!
> 
> Good luck to you all with your residence.


superfast vIsa approval....big time congratulations...and blessed of luck to.others.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations to you both on your wonderful and quick news! Best wishes for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.  I guess your 'little man' has settled down by now and hope lif is easier for you all. 

Would you be kind enough to provide these details to update the spreadsheet Mish has created?

PMV to 820 - yes or no
Date Applied -

Thanks in advance for your help. It keeps us all informed and lifts our hopes when we see a grant in under 5 months these days.



pommyr said:


> 801 Granted on 1/12/15. I checked my vevo at 12:30pm on 1/12 and it said not assigned to a case manager at 1:15pm I received my visa! It moved so bloody quick. So I was granted as a UK citizen my visa my PR just 2 days short of my 5 month mark!
> 
> Good luck to you all with your residence.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats pommyr on the grant. Did your Vevo app changed the status into 801 after receiving the grant? Are you online or paper application. We are so
happy for this great news.


----------



## Dayvt

pommyr said:


> 801 Granted on 1/12/15. I checked my vevo at 12:30pm on 1/12 and it said not assigned to a case manager at 1:15pm I received my visa! It moved so bloody quick. So I was granted as a UK citizen my visa my PR just 2 days short of my 5 month mark!
> 
> Good luck to you all with your residence.


Congratulations. That timescale is very encouraging


----------



## LCN

Hello,
Is anyone online at the moment? Can you please log in Vevo as I can't log in, I do not know there is a system error or.....a good news. Please .....Thanks thanks


----------



## LCN

Sh..t...it is working now. Thanks guys


----------



## AUSBambi

From my experience, when you checked VEVO with OLD visa grant number after new visa granted, the error message will be" xxx you entered does not match your current visa, please confirm...", not exactly same but similar.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pommyr

Dinkum said:


> Congratulations to you both on your wonderful and quick news! Best wishes for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.  I guess your 'little man' has settled down by now and hope lif is easier for you all.
> 
> Would you be kind enough to provide these details to update the spreadsheet Mish has created?
> 
> PMV to 820 - yes or no
> Date Applied -
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help. It keeps us all informed and lifts our hopes when we see a grant in under 5 months these days.


The Little man has always been the easy one ha!

The extra info no to PMV
Applied 3/7/13

Thanks again this group has been great at stopping me thinking I was insane!


----------



## Dinkum

Thanks heaps Pommyr... I'll update the spreadsheet. Hang in there mate...you're anything but insane... have a great Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## pommyr

Dinkum said:


> Thanks heaps Pommyr... I'll update the spreadsheet. Hang in there mate...you're anything but insane... have a great Christmas and a Happy New Year.


Cheers Buddy, I will hang in there have been this whole time, lucky the little man is keeping me sane. You have a great Holiday period too!


----------



## besp

Hi All,

Just received my 820
2 years to go. The wait begins!


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you both... you have less than 2 years to go... the two years begins on the date of your original 820/801 application...


----------



## besp

Dinkum said:


> Congratulations to you both... you have less than 2 years to go... the two years begins on the date of your original 820/801 application...


Thanks.
One year 51 weeks 
I only applied last week from a PMV!


----------



## Mish

besp said:


> Thanks.
> One year 51 weeks
> I only applied last week from a PMV!


Lol the unfortunate thing us PMV people have to deal with .... keeping evidence for almost 2 years.


----------



## Sailboatman

I am an Australian born here with a Thai wife, it is shocking that the Government can charge the huge fees they do and then provide such lousy service.
I understand no one here can do anything, but they are beyond doubt the most frustrating organization to deal with, the culture of the org got bad under Vanstone and hasn't improved since.
Just saying
Sailboatman


----------



## Alikiwi

I'll say. From what I see two price increases this year, so that off shore is now $6,865 same as onshore, when last year it was only $4,865 I think. If you fall in love with a foreigner, you really are going to pay :-(


----------



## AngeliquePrince

hope by the end of the year we could have more grants  cannot wait to be permanent


----------



## jay.letts

i would really like my grant before xmas but im not holding my breath this month will be the 8th month im from UK (LOW RISK)


----------



## Mish

jay.letts said:


> i would really like my grant before xmas but im not holding my breath this month will be the 8th month im from UK (LOW RISK)


Just so you know the waiting time is from eligibilty date. You have been waiting 6.6 months so hopefully not much longer. We had a recent UK grant 7 months so hopefully not much longer for you.


----------



## jay.letts

Mish said:


> Just so you know the waiting time is from eligibility date. You have been waiting 6.6 months so hopefully not much longer. We had a recent UK grant 7 months so hopefully not much longer for you.


thats whats annoying my eligibility date was 23/05/15 and i applied online 24th March then ive just been added documents since my eligibility date


----------



## Deep90

Tomorrow 8 months will b completed i am going to call immigration and email them on wednesday and ask what is happening. Do u think constantly nagging them will have an effect on our file? Just curious


----------



## Alikiwi

Never. They'll ignore you until they want something, or have news for you.


----------



## Mish

Not likely. If I was an immigration officer and someone kept nagging me I would purposely make them wait.


----------



## LCN

But if someones have been waiting for, say 12 months, would you think a CO could purposely ignore and make them wait? I am just curious too, I guess a very long wait makes people stressful and they will make more phone calls or contacts to DIBP.


----------



## Mish

12 months is a different story. I am meaning those ring and annoy them from 4 or 6 months onwards and on a weekly basis.

That is why I am not an immigration officer lol.


----------



## LCN

But we seriously be more than happy and lucky if you could be a Imm officer, Lol


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Being an Immigration officer could be stressful and rewarding knowing that you made couples happy as they journey with their married life once the permanent residence has been approved but could be sad if the marriage breaks down after a year or so. Christmas is just around the corner, we might get more grants this month.


----------



## Deep90

Mish said:


> Not likely. If I was an immigration officer and someone kept nagging me I would purposely make them wait.


Haha now i know not to ask u mish. Hahaha....its going to b exactly 8 months 2morrow thats why i wanted to ask them.


----------



## Mish

Deep90 said:


> Haha now i know not to ask u mish. Hahaha....its going to b exactly 8 months 2morrow thats why i wanted to ask them.


I have a feeling you will get one of those auto replies that people have posted saying if your processing is within xyz timeframe we will not respond. No harm in emailing them to ask. I was just talking about those that contact them all the time.

Please let us know what they say.


----------



## Deep90

Mish said:


> I have a feeling you will get one of those auto replies that people have posted saying if your processing is within xyz timeframe we will not respond. No harm in emailing them to ask. I was just talking about those that contact them all the time.
> 
> Please let us know what they say.


Thats what i wanna know too. Is at automated reply or they will respond sonce it will b over 8 months


----------



## Mish

Deep90 said:


> Thats what i wanna know too. Is at automated reply or they will respond sonce it will b over 8 months


You will find out soon


----------



## Deep90

Mish said:


> You will find out soon


Yeah will send an email out on wednesday saying its been 8 months and we havent heard anything from them.


----------



## Deep90

Okay, it's an automated response, but I should hear from DIBP anyways as I have asked a few questions which aren't answered in this automated email.

But this is what I received from DIBP

*AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED RESPONSE - PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL.

Partner (Permanent) Subclass 801 Visa Processing Centre
Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)

Dear Client,

The Permanent Partner Section acknowledges the time it is taking to process permanent partner applications and that this may be of concern to you and your family.

We regret to inform you that there is a significant backlog of work in the section and we are currently not able to meet the expected service standard processing time of 8 months, as it is more in the 12 - 15 months range.

As we wish to focus on processing applications, we will not be able to respond to the following queries:
· We will not respond to requests for an update on your application.
· We will not acknowledge the receipt of online applications - your TRN number is your receipt that your application form has been submitted.
· We will not prioritise your application. In the interest of fairness to all, applications are processed in date order of lodgement.
· We will not provide a timeframe for the processing of your application.
· We will not acknowledge receipt of miscellaneous documents.

We confirm that we will do the following:
· We will process applications as quickly as possible and advise the outcome immediately.
· We will contact you directly should further information be required.
· We will respond to email inquiries that are not included in the list of responses contained further in this message within 2 weeks.

We would ask that you assist by doing the following:
· Ensure that you refer to the checklist and upload all supporting documents if you submitted your application online.
· Ensure that you refer to the checklist and send us a complete package of information if you intend to forward your documentation by post.

We ask for your patience and understanding during this period.

Your enquiry has been received by the Partner (Permanent) (subclass 801) Processing Centre Melbourne."*


----------



## Melb

Deep90 said:


> Okay, it's an automated response, but I should hear from DIBP anyways as I have asked a few questions which aren't answered in this automated email.
> 
> But this is what I received from DIBP
> 
> *AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED RESPONSE - PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL.
> 
> Partner (Permanent) Subclass 801 Visa Processing Centre
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> The Permanent Partner Section acknowledges the time it is taking to process permanent partner applications and that this may be of concern to you and your family.
> 
> We regret to inform you that there is a significant backlog of work in the section and we are currently not able to meet the expected service standard processing time of 8 months, as it is more in the 12 - 15 months range.
> 
> As we wish to focus on processing applications, we will not be able to respond to the following queries:
> · We will not respond to requests for an update on your application.
> · We will not acknowledge the receipt of online applications - your TRN number is your receipt that your application form has been submitted.
> · We will not prioritise your application. In the interest of fairness to all, applications are processed in date order of lodgement.
> · We will not provide a timeframe for the processing of your application.
> · We will not acknowledge receipt of miscellaneous documents.
> 
> We confirm that we will do the following:
> · We will process applications as quickly as possible and advise the outcome immediately.
> · We will contact you directly should further information be required.
> · We will respond to email inquiries that are not included in the list of responses contained further in this message within 2 weeks.
> 
> We would ask that you assist by doing the following:
> · Ensure that you refer to the checklist and upload all supporting documents if you submitted your application online.
> · Ensure that you refer to the checklist and send us a complete package of information if you intend to forward your documentation by post.
> 
> We ask for your patience and understanding during this period.
> 
> Your enquiry has been received by the Partner (Permanent) (subclass 801) Processing Centre Melbourne."*


Same to same reply I got.


----------



## Mish

I wait to see what they email you since you have asked other questions.

I must say it is a very informative email


----------



## Deep90

Mish said:


> I wait to see what they email you since you have asked other questions.
> 
> I must say it is a very informative email


That is if they reply. I will give them 2 weeks and then call them again if i dont hear from them.


----------



## Melb

Deep90 said:


> That is if they reply. I will give them 2 weeks and then call them again if i dont hear from them.


Some new message is cong on my online application form: 
is anyone getting this type.of message :

Bridging visa details
A bridging visa has been granted for the following applicants on this application:
Melb : June 2013
Click the following link to view the bridging visa grant notification.
View bridging visa grant notification.

I never applied for bridging visa I only applied for 801 vIsa.

I am confused ...what I am.getting on my login details....


----------



## Dinkum

*Bridging Visa shown*

Hi Melb

I think we are all seeing this new message. It refers to the bridging visa A that we were granted when we first applied for the 820/801 visa 2 years before your eligible date. I don't think it means anything important at this stage, as we already have our 820 visas.

Cheers...



Melb said:


> Some new message is cong on my online application form:
> is anyone getting this type.of message :
> 
> Bridging visa details
> A bridging visa has been granted for the following applicants on this application:
> Melb : June 2013
> Click the following link to view the bridging visa grant notification.
> View bridging visa grant notification.
> 
> I never applied for bridging visa I only applied for 801 vIsa.
> 
> I am confused ...what I am.getting on my login details....


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I dont get it, bridging visa A should not be given when you have the 820 visa. confuses those who have.


----------



## anja-swe

Don't stress about the bridging visa thing. I was never on a bridging visa and the same came up on my Immi account


----------



## Melb

anja-swe said:


> Don't stress about the bridging visa thing. I was never on a bridging visa and the same came up on my Immi account


I am really surprised. what this bridging visa is...? I am on 820 and applied for 801...

confusion...is 820 is bridging visa.. or they have given me bridging visa in replace of 801 ????

hi Mish....what do u think..

melb


----------



## Melb

Deep90 said:


> Tomorrow 8 months will b completed i am going to call immigration and email them on wednesday and ask what is happening. Do u think constantly nagging them will have an effect on our file? Just curious


Deep90...u should call and speak...u am not in 8 months.. otherwise I would have called them.

don't worry ur application will not get effected by calling them.


----------



## anja-swe

Melb said:


> I am really surprised. what this bridging visa is...? I am on 820 and applied for 801...
> 
> confusion...is 820 is bridging visa.. or they have given me bridging visa in replace of 801 ????
> 
> hi Mish....what do u think..
> 
> melb


No they haven't given you a bridging visa instead of 801. Subclass 820 is a temporary visa and this came up on my immi account as well and I panicked a little which ended up in me emailing them. They never emailed me back, but after that email I got my grant.


----------



## Melb

anja-swe said:


> No they haven't given you a bridging visa instead of 801. Subclass 820 is a temporary visa and this came up on my immi account as well and I panicked a little which ended up in me emailing them. They never emailed me back, but after that email I got my grant.


so...did u got ur 801 grant ?

did u submitted form 80.


----------



## anja-swe

Melb said:


> so...did u got ur 801 grant ?
> 
> did u submitted form 80.


No form 80 was not on the checklist for 801 stage so I didn't submit it.


----------



## Maggie-May24

A bridging visa is always (as far as I know) issued when you are onshore and lodge a valid visa application. For many people, it simply sits in the background and never takes effect because the original visa is still active. Unless your original visa is expiring, I'd ignore the bridging visa altogether.


----------



## Bobloblaw

Been following this thread for a year or so now. Happy to say I got the 801 email yesterday after a 4.6 month wait! Processing times appear to be reducing, which is great news for everyone! 

Added to spreadsheet!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats, Bobloblaw on your grant. This is good news. Happy Christmas and good life ahead. 

Cheers,


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Melb,

let us wait, you might have good news on the way.


----------



## Mish

Bobloblaw said:


> Been following this thread for a year or so now. Happy to say I got the 801 email yesterday after a 4.6 month wait! Processing times appear to be reducing, which is great news for everyone!
> 
> Added to spreadsheet!


Congrats! That is good news for those that are waiting from low risk countries


----------



## Melb

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Melb,
> 
> let us wait, you might have good news on the way.


sugar balls on ur mouth....


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news! Best wishes for a long, happy an successful life together in Oz. We have the same eligibility date as you, so our hoped are raised a little. 



Bobloblaw said:


> Been following this thread for a year or so now. Happy to say I got the 801 email yesterday after a 4.6 month wait! Processing times appear to be reducing, which is great news for everyone!
> 
> Added to spreadsheet!


----------



## DesertPea

Not impressed with 801 waiting (not processing) times

I was granted my 820 in April 2013. Additional information for 801 was submitted in June 2015.

I patiently waited 6mths after making my online 801 submission to call Immigration.

When I called this morning to ask for a likely timescale for allocation of a Case Officer for my 801 application. I was told it would be at least 12months from the June 2015 submission date before a Case Officer would even be allocated, probably closer to 15mths!!! Really took me aback - my application will have been sitting on a computer for over a year before anyone even starts processing it 

When I was granted my 820, the stated processing time for 801 was 6-8mths (and rising), now I'm told my waiting time to start processing (!) is over a year.

I've been in Aus (from UK) for over three years and PR seems to get further and further away when we reach a significant date (e.g. eligibility to apply for 801). To say this news is disheartening to my Wife and I would be an understatement....
NOT impressed.... 

...anyone else with an online, onshore 801 application and from UK been told similar? or had 801 visa decided in less time?


----------



## Dinkum

*The long wait*

Hi DesertPea
This pretty typical these days, as you will see from earlier posts. Mish has kindly created a spreadsheet which you can access via the first post on this thread. It will give you an idea of current waiting and grant times. Being from the low risk UK, might give you a better prospect of an earlier grant. There have been a couple grants from UK recently. Cheers...



DesertPea said:


> Not impressed with 801 waiting (not processing) times
> 
> I was granted my 820 in April 2013. Additional information for 801 was submitted in June 2015.
> 
> I patiently waited 6mths after making my online 801 submission to call Immigration.
> 
> When I called this morning to ask for a likely timescale for allocation of a Case Officer for my 801 application. I was told it would be at least 12months from the June 2015 submission date before a Case Officer would even be allocated, probably closer to 15mths!!! Really took me aback - my application will have been sitting on a computer for over a year before anyone even starts processing it
> 
> When I was granted my 820, the stated processing time for 801 was 6-8mths (and rising), now I'm told my waiting time to start processing (!) is over a year.
> 
> I've been in Aus (from UK) for over three years and PR seems to get further and further away when we reach a significant date (e.g. eligibility to apply for 801). To say this news is disheartening to my Wife and I would be an understatement....
> NOT impressed....
> 
> ...anyone else with an online, onshore 801 application and from UK been told similar? or had 801 visa decided in less time?


----------



## Blief

DesertPea said:


> Not impressed with 801 waiting (not processing) times
> 
> I was granted my 820 in April 2013. Additional information for 801 was submitted in June 2015.
> 
> I patiently waited 6mths after making my online 801 submission to call Immigration.
> 
> When I called this morning to ask for a likely timescale for allocation of a Case Officer for my 801 application. I was told it would be at least 12months from the June 2015 submission date before a Case Officer would even be allocated, probably closer to 15mths!!! Really took me aback - my application will have been sitting on a computer for over a year before anyone even starts processing it
> 
> When I was granted my 820, the stated processing time for 801 was 6-8mths (and rising), now I'm told my waiting time to start processing (!) is over a year.
> 
> I've been in Aus (from UK) for over three years and PR seems to get further and further away when we reach a significant date (e.g. eligibility to apply for 801). To say this news is disheartening to my Wife and I would be an understatement....
> NOT impressed....
> 
> ...anyone else with an online, onshore 801 application and from UK been told similar? or had 801 visa decided in less time?


Hi
It happened to me too. After say 6 months haven't heard anything, we sent updated evidences to Dept (without a request from the Dept) and gave a call few days after. We were told that our application 801 started counting from the day we sent the updated evidences. We were shocked... Anyway, hopefully we all will get 801 grants soon.


----------



## Melb

Hi 


Feeling so bad...again got rejected for very good job just because of this visa status...sometime I feel what the hell is going on with my application...

life is fully got stucked in fraffic jam. really don't know what 2 do.

felling very demotivated and feeling very very sad...indeed very alone sad...I did very hard work for thus job ....rejected rejected for job...

god please do something ...please..

melb


----------



## Mish

Hi Melb
Sorry about your rejection. Did they specifically say in the rejection letter that it is because you don't have PR?


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Hi Melb
> Sorry about your rejection. Did they specifically say in the rejection letter that it is because you don't have PR?


they said...its was the client requirement to have permenant residency and we will consider ur application for upcoming openings....

Yes it's clear now for me
.....PR IS IMPORTANT AND I AM REALLY DEPRESSED NOW.


----------



## TarlarAustralia

Mish said:


> I work for federal government and we won't accept anyone who does not hold citizenship at time that they commence employment. A friend works for another federal government agency and that one is the same. State accept PR though as I have a friend on PR who works for state. These ones are defence/police etc. Just don't get your hopes up that PR will solve everything.


I work for the NT government, and I'm only on a BV. I guess not all state government require PR although most do seem to, you're right.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> they said...its was the client requirement to have permenant residency and we will consider ur application for upcoming openings....
> 
> Yes it's clear now for me
> .....PR IS IMPORTANT AND I AM REALLY DEPRESSED NOW.


They should have had it on the job requirements if they are after PR or citizens. I remember when my husband was looking for jobs we would see "Only eligible for Australian permanent residents and Australian citizens".

Some interesting information is that it can also depend on what area in the company you work for. I know of one company where one job requires PR and others don't.

What kind of job are you looking for?


----------



## Mish

TarlarAustralia said:


> I work for the NT government, and I'm only on a BV. I guess not all state government require PR although most do seem to, you're right.


QLD did as of a couple of years ago because I knew someone on a WHV who worked for QLD government. Not sure if it has changed as jobs have gotten harder.

I am still a firm believer that it all comes down to luck, cover letter and resume. I have heard that if you don't mention the visa they throw the application aside because they don't want to waste their time.


----------



## TarlarAustralia

Mish said:


> QLD did as of a couple of years ago because I knew someone on a WHV who worked for QLD government. Not sure if it has changed as jobs have gotten harder. I am still a firm believer that it all comes down to luck, cover letter and resume. I have heard that if you don't mention the visa they throw the application aside because they don't want to waste their time.


I agree. I worked really hard to get this job, I had three rounds of interviews and put so much effort and research into cover letters etc. at the end of the day I was lucky that no citizens/PR applied who were better suited than I was. If they had in sure they would have hired them.

I think it's unusual for someone to work for NT government on a visa though, I do get asked questions a lot and the whole bridging visa was so hard to explain they'd not come across it much!


----------



## Bamborabi

I pray for all, God please take care of us all and help us with our Visa grants


----------



## Melb

Bamborabi said:


> I pray for all, God please take care of us all and help us with our Visa grants


Hi God

I beg and pray for all.801 applicants to get the grant. God please try to understand it's very important for us. You are sitting in sky and you really don't know what PR is..

God show us ur blessings with few grants and specially mine.

Melb


----------



## Jadvic

*From 820 to 801*

Hi everybody,

My partner was granted her 820 visa in Jun 2015 and applied for visa 801 straight away. Our migration agent told us that normally it'd take about 6-8 months to process the application, as most people here have mentioned in this thread. But instead of waiting endlessly, we got a surprise call from Immigration.

On 7th Dec my partner received a call from our C.O. After asking many questions regarding every aspect of our relationship, the officer was not too pleased with the fact that we do not have a joint SAVINGS account (although we do have a joint account for our common daily expenses). And now I am very worried that her visa will be refused based on this fact alone.

Our agent said in the past, the stage 2 of the application (i.e. 801 visa) is quite simple, but recently they are trying to make it harder and are more likely to refuse applicants during the second stage. I am so worried now.

Is it true about what the agent said?

Has anyone had any similar experience to share?


----------



## Mish

What your agent said is correct. Before the 801 was essentially a tick and flick to make sure you are still together. Now because of all the fraudulent applications it is getting harder and processing times are taking longer. They also ask for more information and evidence now.

Which country is the applicant originally from?

There is a link to a spreadsheet on the first page. We have a rejection tab but I think it may only have 1. From memory there have been 4 this year. Even the migration agrents have said they are seeing more rejections now


----------



## Bamborabi

Melb said:


> Hi God
> 
> I beg and pray for all.801 applicants to get the grant. God please try to understand it's very important for us. You are sitting in sky and you really don't know what PR is..
> 
> God show us ur blessings with few grants and specially mine.
> 
> Melb


Hello Mr/Ms God,

Please help us all and be just to all so that we get our visa grants. Our career & life is in limbo currently. We are unable to do anything and we feel low and depressed as a result. Please help all of us and help the folks at DIBP be just in granting visas based on the eliginility dates.

Dear Melb, please continue to pray. May God be with you and all of us.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## J&F

TarlarAustralia said:


> I agree. I worked really hard to get this job, I had three rounds of interviews and put so much effort and research into cover letters etc. at the end of the day I was lucky that no citizens/PR applied who were better suited than I was. If they had in sure they would have hired them.
> 
> I think it's unusual for someone to work for NT government on a visa though, I do get asked questions a lot and the whole bridging visa was so hard to explain they'd not come across it much!


NSW government require PR, even though in my job (which is NSW state gov) is having trouble filling roles. My boss has already asked if my husband wanted to work with me and as soon as he has PR he has a job. This situation is totally ridiculous as they can't fill the roles why can't TR's take the jobs?

But really putting the boot in, my husband's professional qualifications are back on the skilled list, but he can't get any of the jobs because of his residency status BUT they will offer working visas!!!


----------



## Angelblue

Hello Mish,
Please help me to answer this question..is it fine if 
I can post some additional documents on my application 
even immi didn't request?, just to update my paper application.
(e.g. Bank statements,receipts of joint phone bill and joint super).
I'm just bit nervs about if I post some of it the processing
Time will might get affected and back again on the starting time 
Of waiting from the date i post my additional docs..Can you give me 
Some advice on what will I do..thanks...


----------



## Mish

Angelblue said:


> Hello Mish,
> Please help me to answer this question..is it fine if
> I can post some additional documents on my application
> even immi didn't request?, just to update my paper application.
> (e.g. Bank statements,receipts of joint phone bill and joint super).
> I'm just bit nervs about if I post some of it the processing
> Time will might get affected and back again on the starting time
> Of waiting from the date i post my additional docs..Can you give me
> Some advice on what will I do..thanks...


Until the other day I would have said yes it is fine to do and extra evidence is good. However, I read the other day that extra evidence pushes the date back.

I would check with Mark to confirm. I don't know if we should believe or not what the DIBP call centre operator told them, as you know they are known to give incorrect advice.


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> NSW government require PR, even though in my job (which is NSW state gov) is having trouble filling roles. My boss has already asked if my husband wanted to work with me and as soon as he has PR he has a job. This situation is totally ridiculous as they can't fill the roles why can't TR's take the jobs?
> 
> But really putting the boot in, my husband's professional qualifications are back on the skilled list, but he can't get any of the jobs because of his residency status BUT they will offer working visas!!!


It could be something they have under their legislation or agreement (whatever they follow to hire people). Where I work they can not accept anyone who isn't at citizen at time of commencement of employment.

I am curious though to if all states follow the same rules as I know they follow different legislation so maybe the rules differ state to state?

That sucks about your husband's job being on the skilled list now. Is there really a shortage? Only reason I ask is accountants are on that list and from what I have been told there is not a shortage and they are struggling to work an accounting job.

When is your husband's eligibility date?


----------



## TarlarAustralia

Mish said:


> Until the other day I would have said yes it is fine to do and extra evidence is good. However, I read the other day that extra evidence pushes the date back. I would check with Mark to confirm. I don't know if we should believe or not what the DIBP call centre operator told them, as you know they are known to give incorrect advice.


Oh god really? I've sent in two lots of additional evidence! I asked Mark if that was okay and he said it was a great idea but that was s good few months ago now! I really hope they don't push the dates back, or are you just talking about 801 not 820?


----------



## Mish

TarlarAustralia said:


> Oh god really? I've sent in two lots of additional evidence! I asked Mark if that was okay and he said it was a great idea but that was s good few months ago now! I really hope they don't push the dates back, or are you just talking about 801 not 820?


801 only. Someone posted here recently that they sent in additional evidence by post and then rang up to check that they got it and was told the processing time starts from when they submitted the additional evidence. With our experience of incorrect information from call centre operators I don't know how much truth there is about this, which is why I suggested to ask Mark.


----------



## TarlarAustralia

Mish said:


> 801 only. Someone posted here recently that they sent in additional evidence by post and then rang up to check that they got it and was told the processing time starts from when they submitted the additional evidence. With our experience of incorrect information from call centre operators I don't know how much truth there is about this, which is why I suggested to ask Mark.


Gosh they do like to make it as difficult as possible don't they! Thank god it's not 820. I sent in proof of our newly acquired credit card, and joint pet insurance and joint health insurance only a few weeks ago now, couldn't beat starting from scratch after 11 months waiting! I'll be sure to bear that in mind when my 801 time comes, thanks!


----------



## J&F

Mish said:


> It could be something they have under their legislation or agreement (whatever they follow to hire people). Where I work they can not accept anyone who isn't at citizen at time of commencement of employment.
> 
> I am curious though to if all states follow the same rules as I know they follow different legislation so maybe the rules differ state to state?
> 
> That sucks about your husband's job being on the skilled list now. Is there really a shortage? Only reason I ask is accountants are on that list and from what I have been told there is not a shortage and they are struggling to work an accounting job.
> 
> When is your husband's eligibility date?


Our 801 date is 25 June 2016 so only another 6 months. We have tonnes of evidence already and intend to put it all in in one hit and our statements from friends will probably include our dog obedience school!

As for the skilled list, he is professionally a research biologist that is on the supplementary list for states, and which we are aware is a niche job and one that is highly unlikely to come up at any time soon, if ever (although the botanic gardens in Sydney have had openings for someone with his qualifications but again residency issues apply). But the big one is ecology management which is basically the work that he is doing now as a volunteer and yes, there are openings in that area. But each position has different residency qualifications and to be honest I don't think the employers know exactly what residency/working rights mean. As soon as they hear an accent, and that can be a UK accent as well as any other accent, they immediately start wanting evidence of residency. Honestly think employers and HR people need to get over themselves and stop trying to nit pick and just put the right person in for the job rather than falling back into Australian employment nepotism.


----------



## jay.letts

I just wish that we knew how long it takes from when it finally gets a case officer to grant like how many they do a day etc like do case officers do like 2 a day one in morning and next in afternoon? or all is it all day


----------



## Jadvic

Hi Mish,

Thanks for your reply. My partner is originally from S. Korea.

I feel so disheartened right now. 



Mish said:


> What your agent said is correct. Before the 801 was essentially a tick and flick to make sure you are still together. Now because of all the fraudulent applications it is getting harder and processing times are taking longer. They also ask for more information and evidence now.
> 
> Which country is the applicant originally from?
> 
> There is a link to a spreadsheet on the first page. We have a rejection tab but I think it may only have 1. From memory there have been 4 this year. Even the migration agrents have said they are seeing more rejections now


----------



## Mish

jay.letts said:


> I just wish that we knew how long it takes from when it finally gets a case officer to grant like how many they do a day etc like do case officers do like 2 a day one in morning and next in afternoon? or all is it all day


It doesn't just end with the case officer. They also have a senior officer who approves their decision before it is issued. The approving officer may have 10 case officers they need to approve decisions for. The approving officer usually doesn't do just case approvals but also offers advice for cases that are complex. Decisions can be issued any time of the day it is whenever the approver approves it and they can finalise it.

Just remember they are usually holding more than 1 case a day. I would expect it would be around the 20 mark.


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> As for the skilled list, he is professionally a research biologist that is on the supplementary list for states, and which we are aware is a niche job and one that is highly unlikely to come up at any time soon, if ever (although the botanic gardens in Sydney have had openings for someone with his qualifications but again residency issues apply). But the big one is ecology management which is basically the work that he is doing now as a volunteer and yes, there are openings in that area. But each position has different residency qualifications and to be honest I don't think the employers know exactly what residency/working rights mean. As soon as they hear an accent, and that can be a UK accent as well as any other accent, they immediately start wanting evidence of residency. Honestly think employers and HR people need to get over themselves and stop trying to nit pick and just put the right person in for the job rather than falling back into Australian employment nepotism.


I agree but at the same time I can see where they are coming from. If they hire a TR and they spend alot of time and money training them and their visa gets rejected they need to start all over again so thry prefer to play it safe.

I am curious to what a NZ citizen would be classed as in the job market. I am thinking along the lines of a permanent resident since they can stay as long as they want.


----------



## jay.letts

I am starting to get crazy annoyed now. 

Im happy for people who have received quick grants but some of their eligibility dates were after mine i am currently 6 months 18 days and im from UK ( low risk) but yet someone a few weeks ago got their grant before mine and they were from a high risk country and the date was 2 weeks after mine ( they are on a different site) i get that some cases differ but how is it we are not allowed to lie to immigration but they are more than ok to lie to us....

We process cases in order.... LIE

they are going to be on christmas holidays soon so looks like im gonna be in the 8+ months waiting.

And i agree with others i have been turned away from Jobs because im not PR so it does affect life


----------



## anja-swe

jay.letts said:


> I am starting to get crazy annoyed now.
> 
> Im happy for people who have received quick grants but some of their eligibility dates were after mine i am currently 6 months 18 days and im from UK ( low risk) but yet someone a few weeks ago got their grant before mine and they were from a high risk country and the date was 2 weeks after mine ( they are on a different site) i get that some cases differ but how is it we are not allowed to lie to immigration but they are more than ok to lie to us....
> 
> We process cases in order.... LIE
> 
> they are going to be on christmas holidays soon so looks like im gonna be in the 8+ months waiting.
> 
> And i agree with others i have been turned away from Jobs because im not PR so it does affect life


They say they process them in order but that doesn't mean they approve them after date. It is stated that some cases may take longer than others. It all depends on how good you have presented your case.


----------



## Mish

anja-swe said:


> They say they process them in order but that doesn't mean they approve them after date. It is stated that some cases may take longer than others. It all depends on how good you have presented your case.


Exactly!! Just because we think our cases are simple doesn't mean they are. There could something DIBP doesn't like or concerns them.

Just the other day I read that a case officer didn't like that they didn't have a joint savings account, so it can something as simple as that.


----------



## Dinkum

*The waiting list*

Hi everyone...I have posted some questions on the "Ask Mark' thread in the hope that he can offer some insights for us all.


----------



## Mish

Dinkum said:


> Hi everyone...I have posted some questions on the "Ask Mark' thread in the hope that he can offer some insights for us all.


Thanks  I just saw that. My husband has 5 months till his eligibility date and I highly doubt it will improve much before he lodges. There are quite a few due to lodge 801 around that time too. It may even get worse 

Even 100's are starting to get worse too.


----------



## Dinkum

*The wait...*

Hi Mish... glad you approve. For what it's worth, my gut feeling is that the backlog will reduce, if it hasn't already started to improve. Let's see what Mark thinks. We are still gathering more evidence at every opportunity, but we won't upload the second batch for a while yet. Best wishes to you and your husband. Just know that you're not alone. And thanks for all you do for us. 



Mish said:


> Thanks  I just saw that. My husband has 5 months till his eligibility date and I highly doubt it will improve much before he lodges. There are quite a few due to lodge 801 around that time too. It may even get worse


----------



## Mish

Dinkum said:


> Hi Mish... glad you approve. For what it's worth, my gut feeling is that the backlog will reduce, if it hasn't already started to improve. Let's see what Mark thinks. We are still gathering more evidence at every opportunity, but we won't upload the second batch for a while yet. Best wishes to you and your husband. Just know that you're not alone. And thanks for all you do for us.


No problem. After what I read the other day I am very hesitant to upload additional evidence at 6 months after waiting now.

Fingers crossed it clears and Mark has some insight into it.


----------



## YYC2BNE

Speaking of joint bank accounts. I've found a lot of younger people these days are married and have separate accounts. They split the household bills between each other and pay things out of their own accounts. We're talking groceries, utilities, phones etc. 
This sounds like the strangest thing to me. Almost like insurance in case the relationship fails. It's like you're not FULLY committed.


----------



## TarlarAustralia

YYC2BNE said:


> Speaking of joint bank accounts. I've found a lot of younger people these days are married and have separate accounts. They split the household bills between each other and pay things out of their own accounts. We're talking groceries, utilities, phones etc. This sounds like the strangest thing to me. Almost like insurance in case the relationship fails. It's like you're not FULLY committed.


I don't think it's that they're not fully committed, it's just what people feel comfortable with. My
Partner and I share everything, but I know a married couple with kids who don't. They've been married for over 40 years and have three kids so it isn't about not being committed. It just works for them.

At the end of the day if you've satisfied DIBP that you share finances to an extent they're happy with, it doesn't really matter why you choose to do things your own way. If it works, that's great!


----------



## Melb

TarlarAustralia said:


> I don't think it's that they're not fully committed, it's just what people feel comfortable with. My
> Partner and I share everything, but I know a married couple with kids who don't. They've been married for over 40 years and have three kids so it isn't about not being committed. It just works for them.
> 
> At the end of the day if you've satisfied DIBP that you share finances to an extent they're happy with, it doesn't really matter why you choose to do things your own way. If it works, that's great!


any news ...for 801...haven't heard any grand from long time...


----------



## anja-swe

My friend that is not in this forum got her grant today after 4,5 months waiting and she is from Sweden as well. She didn't provide much evidence, only the required documents and some bills and mortgage documents. Thought I share it with you cause there are grants out there it's just that not everyone is in this forum. And she didn't come from a PMV but has lived in Australia for 6 years.


----------



## Dinkum

Hi...thanks for sharing the good news with us...


----------



## LCN

anja-swe said:


> They say they process them in order but that doesn't mean they approve them after date. It is stated that some cases may take longer than others. It all depends on how good you have presented your case.


But I guess if they process the applications in order, then the poor presented applications should be asked for a further info. But so far we've see far a bit overdue people in this forum never heard anything request from DIPB. 
Do you know guys any deadline for our 801 or it can go as long as it takes? Thanks


----------



## Mish

LCN said:


> But I guess if they process the applications in order, then the poor presented applications should be asked for a further info. But so far we've see far a bit overdue people in this forum never heard anything request from DIPB.
> Do you know guys any deadline for our 801 or it can go as long as it takes? Thanks


I think they can probably take as long as they want.

Maybe the poorly presented ones don't need further evidence but need more time spent on them so someone who provides a truckload of evidence (for example Becky who just got her 100) it is easy for them to grant it.

Just a thought....

We will never know unless 1/ one of us starts working for them in partner processing or 2/ knows someone who works in partner processing.

I know someone who is a case officer (not for DIBP) and they process the easier ones first and the ones that need more attention they put aside until they get time to look at it.


----------



## LCN

Mish said:


> I think they can probably take as long as they want.
> 
> Maybe the poorly presented ones don't need further evidence but need more time spent on them so someone who provides a truckload of evidence (for example Becky who just got her 100) it is easy for them to grant it.
> 
> Just a thought....
> 
> We will never know unless 1/ one of us starts working for them in partner processing or 2/ knows someone who works in partner processing.
> 
> I know someone who is a case officer (not for DIBP) and they process the easier ones first and the ones that need more attention they put aside until they get time to look at it.


Thanks a lot Mish, it makes sense. Hopefully the backlog is cleared soon and we all will have an wonderful Xmast.


----------



## Mish

LCN said:


> Thanks a lot Mish, it makes sense. Hopefully the backlog is cleared soon and we all will have an wonderful Xmast.


It would be nice 

Maybe a new government will help 

To my knowledge DIBP are still understaffed and fighting for their payrise. Not sure if they are understaffed in partnet visa processing.

My husband's eligibility date is May next year. I am not hopeful that it will be cleared by the time he applies. One can dream....


----------



## ukkiwi

*Changing passport details*

Hello,

i recently got granted my 820 visa but my passport is due to expire in March. I've just applied for a new one. Do I just use the form 929 to update my passport details? 
With this form do you still need to provide a certified copy of my bio-data page or just a colour copy?
Also is it advised to travel with my new and old passport (and obviously with my grant letter)?
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## KatieQ

Trying to figure out which group I'm in now. I don't have my 820 yet but my application information on immi account has a notification that say "this application will be eligible for consideration for permanent residence two years from lodgement". I'm waiting on police checks and scheduling my health check at the moment, the FBI one which will likely come back around the time the two years has elapsed from lodgement (back in 2014). And my referral letter through emedical to bring to my appointment says the 801 visa. I don't want to get my hopes up but when my police clearances arrive (not expecting anything on them) nor am I expecting anything on my health check when that is scheduled, could I take this to mean I could be granted the 801 straightaway?


----------



## Mish

You will only get 801 if you met the requirements at time of application - 3 years married/ de facto (2 years with a child of the relationship). Health always say 801 or 100 because it is a 2 in 1 visa.


----------



## KatieQ

That's what I thought, just more long months ahead waiting and waiting with everybody else...and trying to not let the anxiety get in the way of Christmas which is fast approaching!


----------



## Sunil12

My eligiblity date was 14 april 2015 and i applied for 801(second stage)on 15 jun 2015 so just wondering will they calculate my 6 to 8months time from 14 april or 15th june?


----------



## Mish

Usually from the eligibility date.


----------



## Becky26

Sunil12 said:


> My eligiblity date was 14 april 2015 and i applied for 801(second stage)on 15 jun 2015 so just wondering will they calculate my 6 to 8months time from 14 april or 15th june?


It is from the date of eligibility. I submitted my second stage application a week after my eligibility date. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Let us hope more grants before the end of December


----------



## Melb

AngeliquePrince said:


> Let us hope more grants before the end of December


Hope....hope ....hope....

immigration don't care about Christmas for us.
..they are professional and yes practically they should be.

CI has gone on leaves and will be back in jan.

so more delay and more backlog...

paitence paitence ....hope hope and w8 w8....we only can't think.of.

to allll my 801 friends..

be strong...and...strong.


----------



## Becky26

Patience will pay off for all of you 
My prayers and good wishes are with everyone


----------



## Dinkum

*Mark's posts on 801 waiting*

Hi everyone

Mark has kindly replied today, to some questions I asked him about 801 processing times.

Here are the links to his two posts, (including quotes of my two original questions) -

http://www.australiaforum.com/1119530-post9658.html

http://www.australiaforum.com/1119850-post9679.html

Hope this is helpful...


----------



## Mish

Thank you Dinkum for the links. Will be interesting to find out what they are doing in regards to permanent partner visa's.

I don't mind inviting them for dinner. My husband will cook them a nice meal


----------



## Dinkum

Yumm... can I come?


----------



## Mish

Lol. He does make nice food


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Lol. He does make nice food


if u don't mine...we guys can also come...will bring some indian curry...

if u are are in melbourne.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> if u don't mine...we guys can also come...will bring some indian curry...
> 
> if u are are in melbourne.


Brisbane


----------



## Dinkum

We're in Sydney


----------



## Melb

Dinkum said:


> We're in Sydney


omg....Brisbane...sydney and we r from melbourne..

cant possible...wish u guys was in melbourne....my partner makes very good india spicy curry...


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Brisbane


Me too we need to have coffee sometime when you're in the city 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> Me too we need to have coffee sometime when you're in the city
> 
> <TTStyledImageFrame: 0x15e78fb0>


Definitely!! I work out in the burbs so don't get into the city much these days.

Brisbane is the place to be


----------



## Becky26

For sure!! No problem We will plan it sometime after Christmas and New Years  the coming weeks are flat out crazy haha 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Melb

Becky26 said:


> For sure!! No problem We will plan it sometime after Christmas and New Years  the coming weeks are flat out crazy haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


don't make plans...I am feeling jelous...


----------



## LCN

Dinkum said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Mark has kindly replied today, to some questions I asked him about 801 processing times.
> 
> Here are the links to his two posts, (including quotes of my two original questions) -
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/1119530-post9658.html
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/1119850-post9679.html
> 
> Hope this is helpful...


Many thanks Dinkum, its is really helpful.


----------



## sabrina25

Hey guys,

I got my PR yesterday!
I applied on the 13th of July 2014 in Perth online, if you need any info let me know ...

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi Sabrina25...Great news for Christmas. Thanks for sharing with us all. I have updated the spreadsheet. Best wishes to to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



sabrina25 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my PR yesterday!
> I applied on the 13th of July 2014 in Perth online, if you need any info let me know ...
> 
> Good luck to everyone


----------



## Nihil

sabrina25 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my PR yesterday!
> I applied on the 13th of July 2014 in Perth online, if you need any info let me know ...
> 
> Good luck to everyone


Do you mean 2015? I hope


----------



## Becky26

sabrina25 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my PR yesterday!
> I applied on the 13th of July 2014 in Perth online, if you need any info let me know ...
> 
> Good luck to everyone


Many Congratulations sabrina 
Wish you a blessed and happy life with your family in Australia 
Thanks for sharing the good news with us.

P.S.- You had to wait for so long considering you're from a low risk country.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Melb

Nihil said:


> Do you mean 2015? I hope


yes it's 2015....where the fair system has gone...they are not taking the applications according to arrays.


----------



## LCN

Congrat Sabrina25, best Xmast ever to you both in Australia


----------



## AUSBambi

Congratulations Sabrina! The best Christmas gift, isn't it? 

Glad to see more visa granted and the processing keeps moving forward. Best wishes for everyone who is waiting.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats Sabrina25. tell us what you have submitted and was it via email when you received the grant?


----------



## Soho1

Hey guys,
I am very frustrated as someone I know who is from a HR country (in fact same country as me) got his PR today. He applied at least 3 months after me. There is no fairness!


----------



## Sunil12

Unfortunately its very common these days Soho. Would u like to tell us which HR country he is from ?


----------



## Mish

Sunil12 said:


> Unfortunately its very common these days Soho. Would u like to tell us which HR country he is from ?


Check the spreadsheet


----------



## Mish

Soho1 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am very frustrated as someone I know who is from a HR country (in fact same country as me) got his PR today. He applied at least 3 months after me. There is no fairness!


It would be very interesting to compare the evidence you both supplied and see how close they are. Ie. They have kids or a house and you don't.

Hang in there hopefully your time will be soon


----------



## Sunil12

Yes mish just checked the s sheet couple of people are waiting there for ages there!!


----------



## Mish

Sunil12 said:


> Yes mish just checked the s sheet couple of people are waiting there for ages there!!


I meant if you check it will tell you what HR country he is from.


----------



## Soho1

The only difference is that they have a new born kid. Still, it shows that there is no fairness in treating our cases.

The good thing is that some applications from HR countries are still processed within 6-8 months time frame.



Mish said:


> It would be very interesting to compare the evidence you both supplied and see how close they are. Ie. They have kids or a house and you don't.
> 
> Hang in there hopefully your time will be soon


----------



## Sunil12

Yes i know mish but was just saying some people are waiting there from really long time( i never checked the sheet before)(top two)


----------



## Mish

Soho1 said:


> The only difference is that they have a new born kid. Still, it shows that there is no fairness in treating our cases.
> 
> The good thing is that some applications from HR countries are still processed within 6-8 months time frame.


Interesting. I am of the opinion that someone shouldn't be a priority because they have kids (if this has happened).

I have said it before and will say it again. If everyone was processed in order and we could see that we would be happy waiting 12 months if we knew it was fair.


----------



## Melb

Soho1 said:


> The only difference is that they have a new born kid. Still, it shows that there is no fairness in treating our cases.
> 
> The good thing is that some applications from HR countries are still processed within 6-8 months time frame.


yes ....agree...applicants are getting reply in mess than 6 months even they are from HR...DONT KNOW HOW AND HOW....


----------



## Melb

when I check my application online for my 801...I am.getting this message...:

is anyone getting this kind of message..:

Bridging visa details
A bridging visa has been granted for the following applicants on this application:
MELB, 01 Jun 2013
Click the following link to view the bridging visa grant notification.
View bridging visa grant notification


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Melb... I get the same message... I just ignore it. It's probably a bug on their website. It doesn't make any difference to us... We have our 820 grant letters. Cheers... Patience is our best friend.



Melb said:


> when I check my application online for my 801...I am.getting this message...:
> 
> is anyone getting this kind of message..:
> 
> Bridging visa details
> A bridging visa has been granted for the following applicants on this application:
> MELB, 01 Jun 2013
> Click the following link to view the bridging visa grant notification.
> View bridging visa grant notification


----------



## Melb

Dinkum said:


> Hi Melb... I get the same message... I just ignore it. It's probably a bug on their website. It doesn't make any difference to us... We have our 820 grant letters. Cheers... Patience is our best friend.


omg ..thank god I was bit worried that what is now bridging visa..

thanks dinKim for ur reply what's I'd ur eligibility date. ?


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Melb... My eligibility date is 23 July 2015


----------



## Melb

Dinkum said:


> Hi Melb... My eligibility date is 23 July 2015


u also update ur details to spreadsheet created by mish


----------



## Melb

I emailed immigration last week and got below reply...: For my 801....in Dark RED writing 



The Permanent Partner Section acknowledges the time it is taking to process permanent partner applications and that this may be of concern to you and your family.



We regret to inform you that there is a significant backlog of work in the section and we are currently not able to meet the expected service standard processing time of 8 months, as it is more in the 12 – 15 months range.



As we wish to focus on processing applications, we will not be able to respond to the following queries:

· We will not respond to requests for an update on your application.

· We will not acknowledge the receipt of online applications – your TRN number is your receipt that your application form has been submitted.

· We will not prioritise your application. In the interest of fairness to all, applications are processed in date order of lodgement.

· We will not provide a timeframe for the processing of your application.

· We will not acknowledge receipt of miscellaneous documents.



We confirm that we will do the following:

· We will process applications as quickly as possible and advise the outcome immediately.

· We will contact you directly should further information be required.

· We will respond to email inquiries that are not included in the list of responses contained further in this message within 2 weeks.



We would ask that you assist by doing the following:

· Ensure that you refer to the checklist and upload all supporting documents if you submitted your application online.

· Ensure that you refer to the checklist and send us a complete package of information if you intend to forward your documentation by post.



We ask for your patience and understanding during this period.





Your enquiry has been received by the Partner (Permanent) (subclass 801) Processing Centre Melbourne.

This automatic reply has been designed to provide answers to the most commonly asked questions about Partner (Permanent) (subclass 801) visa processing.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Melb,

nothing has changed after all. We can only wait when the grant will come in. make ourselves busy and divert on other things. More prayers and hope for all of us waiting


----------



## Deep90

DIBP still hasnt responded to me in regards to the questions i asked when i put my enquiry in. I am still waiting. Will give them a call next week if i hear nothing from them


----------



## sabrina25

Nihil said:


> Do you mean 2015? I hope


Sorry I meant I applied on July 2015, so I had to wait only 5 months


----------



## sabrina25

I did not receive anything, my partner got an email from the Immi.

My application was not as strong as other applicants I suppose.. I was studying for 1 year in Sydney while my boyfriend was in Perth, so I had to show evidence of our tickets, hotel bills, pictures while I was there etc.. 
When I came back to Perth one month before applying for the PR, I just showed our lease, bills, joint bank account etc;
And I got it while I am overseas as well (I left Perth 2 months ago) 

I really think it's because I am from a low risk country that it went faster than others.

Good luck!


----------



## Faye68

Hello everyone,

i just registered this account coz i wanted to share my good news to everyone here . 

I have just got my 801 visa granted this morning- after 4 months waiting.

My eligible date for 801 is on 14th of Aug 2015. I can't believe how fast it is.

I have been checking this forum very often and i know a lot people would like to hear any kind of update on this visa. Hope my news gives some insight abt the progress of Immi office. 

Also, i updated my supporting documents (Online application) just in last week - for those who are wondering if updating your evidence will re-set the processing time, i guess the answer is NO. 

Good luck everyone! I am sure there will be a lot good news to hear this week. 


Best wishes,

Faye


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi Faye - Congratulations! 4 months is very encouraging for us all waiting here.  Thanks for sharing your wonderful news with us all.  Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 

Thanks for updating Mish's spreadsheet too 



Faye68 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i just registered this account coz i wanted to share my good news to everyone here .
> 
> I have just got my 801 visa granted this morning- after 4 months waiting.
> 
> My eligible date for 801 is on 14th of Aug 2015. I can't believe how fast it is.
> 
> I have been checking this forum very often and i know a lot people would like to hear any kind of update on this visa. Hope my news gives some insight abt the progress of Immi office.
> 
> Also, i updated my supporting documents (Online application) just in last week - for those who are wondering if updating your evidence will re-set the processing time, i guess the answer is NO.
> 
> Good luck everyone! I am sure there will be a lot good news to hear this week.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Faye


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congratulations Faye... more positive thoughts for us waiting. feeling excited that it will be quicker for all of us.


----------



## mighty9

*my eligibility date*

Hey deep, my eligibility date is same as your 5th april, i applied online application through agent on 19th march, still have not heard anything, i sent email to dibp some weeks ago, my wif3 and i have moved interstate so i sent dibp new lease agreement,.
Its more then 8 months now since we applied for 801, we dont have any kids may be that could be the reason?
Have not seen any grants to any indian applicants in recent past.


----------



## Becky26

mighty9 said:


> Hey deep, my eligibility date is same as your 5th april, i applied online application through agent on 19th march, still have not heard anything, i sent email to dibp some weeks ago, my wif3 and i have moved interstate so i sent dibp new lease agreement,.
> Its more then 8 months now since we applied for 801, we dont have any kids may be that could be the reason?
> Have not seen any grants to any indian applicants in recent past.


Hey mighty9,

Having kids or not doesn't have an effect on the application. My husband and I don't have kids or a mortgage either. Its just there are a lot of applications waiting to be processed which is what is causing the long wait to get a decision from DIBP.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## AUSBambi

Congratulations Faye! This great news is really encouraging for us. All the best!


----------



## AUSBambi

Update a 801 grant in 26 Nov from another forum:

Applied date: 20/7/2015
Eligibility date: 20/8/2015 
Online
High risk
Female
More likely being married
Seems no kids

This is the latest eligibility date I have been seeing, with which people got visa 801 granted.


----------



## Becky26

Congratulations Faye!! Thanks for sharing the good news with us 
Merry Christmas to you and your family!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## mighty9

Thanks becky


----------



## Melb

voooo....very good



Faye68 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i just registered this account coz i wanted to share my good news to everyone here .
> 
> I have just got my 801 visa granted this morning- after 4 months waiting.
> 
> My eligible date for 801 is on 14th of Aug 2015. I can't believe how fast it is.
> 
> I have been checking this forum very often and i know a lot people would like to hear any kind of update on this visa. Hope my news gives some insight abt the progress of Immi office.
> 
> Also, i updated my supporting documents (Online application) just in last week - for those who are wondering if updating your evidence will re-set the processing time, i guess the answer is NO.
> 
> Good luck everyone! I am sure there will be a lot good news to hear this week.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Faye


----------



## Melb

mighty9 said:


> Hey deep, my eligibility date is same as your 5th april, i applied online application through agent on 19th march, still have not heard anything, i sent email to dibp some weeks ago, my wif3 and i have moved interstate so i sent dibp new lease agreement,.
> Its more then 8 months now since we applied for 801, we dont have any kids may be that could be the reason?
> Have not seen any grants to any indian applicants in recent past.


yes....no grant news for india application....looks they treat indian application very very high risk....

is it fair game...feeling sad.


----------



## Melb

mighty9 said:


> Hey deep, my eligibility date is same as your 5th april, i applied online application through agent on 19th march, still have not heard anything, i sent email to dibp some weeks ago, my wif3 and i have moved interstate so i sent dibp new lease agreement,.
> Its more then 8 months now since we applied for 801, we dont have any kids may be that could be the reason?
> Have not seen any grants to any indian applicants in recent past.


yes I have seen not a indian applicants has been granted on 801.

I belive it's unfair and immigration should move as per eligibility date not as per country. I am happy for those who are getting 801 grant but according to me proper and fair eligibility shoud be considered 1st ....also could be possibly it depends on case 2 case.

I am just speculating the tought ..

hope someone from india will get some good news .


----------



## mighty9

Hey melb, yeah i hope every applicant gets their visa p.r soon, it will buildup our confidence to see some grants from subcontinent too. 
But i want all of you to remember its not end of the world, excercise and get yourself bussy with your spouse, go out picnic, enjoy drinks, eat right enjoy life. P.r will come.

Mighty9


----------



## Melb

mighty9 said:


> Hey melb, yeah i hope every applicant gets their visa p.r soon, it will buildup our confidence to see some grants from subcontinent too.
> But i want all of you to remember its not end of the world, excercise and get yourself bussy with your spouse, go out picnic, enjoy drinks, eat right enjoy life. P.r will come.
> 
> Mighty9


agree agree...100%


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I second the motion. Let us have fun with hubby/ wifey and PR will just come as a surprise


----------



## Zamaussie

AUSBambi said:


> Update a 801 grant in 26 Nov from another forum:
> 
> Applied date: 20/7/2015
> Eligibility date: 20/8/2015
> Online
> High risk
> Female
> More likely being married
> Seems no kids
> 
> This is the latest eligibility date I have been seeing, with which people got visa 801 granted.


Well...That seems quick for High risk country....Congrats to them


----------



## Mish

AUSBambi said:


> Update a 801 grant in 26 Nov from another forum:
> 
> Applied date: 20/7/2015
> Eligibility date: 20/8/2015
> Online
> High risk
> Female
> More likely being married
> Seems no kids
> 
> This is the latest eligibility date I have been seeing, with which people got visa 801 granted.


Do you know which HR country?


----------



## AUSBambi

Mish said:


> Do you know which HR country?


The applicant is from China. DIY and no agent


----------



## Mish

AUSBambi said:


> The applicant is from China. DIY and no agent


Ahhh that makes sense. It is a low high risk country.


----------



## Jadvic

Congratulations Faye!!

That was really good news both for you and for a lot of people here in this forum too.

I just have a question for you though, when you said you were updating supporting document online a week prior to your receiving the good news, did they ask you for the specific supporting document or did you just update it whenever you got something that would strengthen your case during the whole process of your application?

The reason why I asked is that my partner (the applicant) and I never update our application with such documents. She applied for 801 in Aug 2015, and I am wondering if it's time we start updating our evidence as well. Thank you.

BTW, is S. Korea still considered as a low risk country?


Faye68 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i just registered this account coz i wanted to share my good news to everyone here .
> 
> I have just got my 801 visa granted this morning- after 4 months waiting.
> 
> My eligible date for 801 is on 14th of Aug 2015. I can't believe how fast it is.
> 
> I have been checking this forum very often and i know a lot people would like to hear any kind of update on this visa. Hope my news gives some insight abt the progress of Immi office.
> 
> Also, i updated my supporting documents (Online application) just in last week - for those who are wondering if updating your evidence will re-set the processing time, i guess the answer is NO.
> 
> Good luck everyone! I am sure there will be a lot good news to hear this week.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Faye


----------



## Mish

With the longer processing times it wouldn't hurt to include updated evidence every 3 to 6 months. You could either attach one file with updated evidence (if under 5mb) or add 1 file for each category.

It shows you are still together


----------



## AUSBambi

Hi friends

I got my best Christmas gift as well---my 801 visa is granted today! 

I received the grant email with an attachment of PDF file. My info is as follows:

Eligibility Date: 23/8/2015
Applied Date: 26/8/2015, completed all uploading during the following week
Online
China
Female

By the way, I submitted Form 80 again for second stage according to the advise from Mark. The AFP police check I submitted for visa 801 was used for visa 820 too. It was valid when I submitted additional documents for the second stage however expired a week ago. 

Thanks a lot for the help from the forum.

Best wishes for everyone waiting! You all deserve the best results!


----------



## Mish

Congrats!!!!


----------



## daveenajohns

Congratulations AusBambi!!!!!


----------



## Becky26

AUSBambi said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I got my best Christmas gift as well---my 801 visa is granted today!
> 
> I received the grant email with an attachment of PDF file. My info is as follows:
> 
> Eligibility Date: 23/8/2015
> Applied Date: 26/8/2015, completed all uploading during the following week
> Online
> China
> Female
> 
> By the way, I submitted Form 80 again for second stage according to the advise from Mark. The AFP police check I submitted for visa 801 was used for visa 820 too. It was valid when I submitted additional documents for the second stage however expired a week ago.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help from the forum.
> 
> Best wishes for everyone waiting! You all deserve the best results!


Many Congratulations to you and your partner!!!!! 
Wish you a happy life with your partner.
Thanks for sharing the good news with us.

Merry Christmas!! 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## solskjaer

AUSBambi said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I got my best Christmas gift as well---my 801 visa is granted today!
> 
> I received the grant email with an attachment of PDF file. My info is as follows:
> 
> Eligibility Date: 23/8/2015
> Applied Date: 26/8/2015, completed all uploading during the following week
> Online
> China
> Female
> 
> By the way, I submitted Form 80 again for second stage according to the advise from Mark. The AFP police check I submitted for visa 801 was used for visa 820 too. It was valid when I submitted additional documents for the second stage however expired a week ago.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help from the forum.
> 
> Best wishes for everyone waiting! You all deserve the best results!


Congratulations and merry Xmas. 
Just want to know, if I have to apply 801 visa online again? My eligible data is next April, do I have to contact with IMMI? 
Thanks


----------



## Mish

solskjaer said:


> Congratulations and merry Xmas.
> Just want to know, if I have to apply 801 visa online again? My eligible data is next April, do I have to contact with IMMI?
> Thanks


Either online or paper. DIBP should contact you before your eligibility date to request documents.


----------



## solskjaer

Angelblue said:


> Me too still waiting for my 801....so slow.....its been 6.5 months now
> Waiting....been called 3x the department always saying be patient
> my first call they said wait for 6 months then second call wait for 6-8
> months because had the issue of "backlog" then at 3rd call it change
> Bit worse they said wait for 12 months.....haha!....maybe next time when I
> call them again it will change to 2 years...&#128514;
> 
> 820 eligibility date: April 2,2013
> 820 grant date: July 11, 2014
> 801 eligibility date: April 2, 2015
> 801 application date: March 11, 2015
> 801 grant: still waiting!....
> Country of origin: Philippines


I am just curious, how come you can lodge 801 visa application before the eligibility date? Did Immigration contact with you?
Cheers


----------



## Becky26

solskjaer said:


> I am just curious, how come you can lodge 801 visa application before the eligibility date? Did Immigration contact with you?
> Cheers


You can submit your permanent partner visa application 2 months before the 2 year anniversary of your initial application. 
DIBP won't accept your application any earlier than 2 months.


----------



## Melb

AUSBambi said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I got my best Christmas gift as well---my 801 visa is granted today!
> 
> I received the grant email with an attachment of PDF file. My info is as follows:
> 
> Eligibility Date: 23/8/2015
> Applied Date: 26/8/2015, completed all uploading during the following week
> Online
> China
> Female
> 
> By the way, I submitted Form 80 again for second stage according to the advise from Mark. The AFP police check I submitted for visa 801 was used for visa 820 too. It was valid when I submitted additional documents for the second stage however expired a week ago.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help from the forum.
> 
> Best wishes for everyone waiting! You all deserve the best results!


super duper congratulations to u and ur partner....have a loverly long life in oz ..u got ur best Christmas gift...finally good 2 see china as a HR GETTING REPLY IN 4 MONTHS....GREAT NEWS FOR ALLL 801 APPLICANTS.


----------



## 530i

Might aswell check into this post now, yay!


----------



## Zamaussie

Congrats AUSBambi !!!


----------



## AUSBambi

Thanks for the congratulations and best wishes! I have been following this forum more than a year, familiar names


----------



## AUSBambi

solskjaer said:


> Congratulations and merry Xmas.
> Just want to know, if I have to apply 801 visa online again? My eligible data is next April, do I have to contact with IMMI?
> Thanks


Normally Immigration will send you an email around 2 months prior your eligibility date. The email says that you are eligible for 2nd stage of partner visa(permanent), you need to provide additional evidence for this stage, the link for the Checklist and a TRN etc. Both online and paper are ok. You can submitted all documents earlier than your eligibility date, however immigration won't process your case until your are eligible(2 years after original application).

Technically the documents for 2nd stage is not a "application". It is like requesting additional evidence to finalise your original application. BUT you have to treat it seriously and provide evidence(4 aspects) after temporary visa granted as much as you can.

You may contact with immigration for TRN if you don't receive any email when approaching your eligibility date.


----------



## AUSBambi

530i said:


> Might aswell check into this post now, yay!


Congratulations and welcome to join us


----------



## Faye68

Hello Jadvic,

Just to answer the questions you asked.

I updated my evidence twice since my first lodgement. Yes, I did it to strengthen my case ( my boyfriend proposed recently and I felt it's worth to share with them  ). Just trying to put yourself in their shoes & see what sort of evidences they would like to see (hope you have carefully read the booklet on the Immi website when u applied ur 820).

Also I prepared my evidences in a super-organized way and named the files clearly (joint account - xxx bank statement jan to Mar 2015 Or joint liability - xxx statement/ confirmation etc ). Not sure if it helped. And I also tried to make my evidence (photoes plus story behind) looks interesting (but not to over) coz I was so enjoyed of doing it .

Hope it helps! Goooood luck!

Best wishes,

Faye



Jadvic said:


> Congratulations Faye!!
> 
> That was really good news both for you and for a lot of people here in this forum too.
> 
> I just have a question for you though, when you said you were updating supporting document online a week prior to your receiving the good news, did they ask you for the specific supporting document or did you just update it whenever you got something that would strengthen your case during the whole process of your application?
> 
> The reason why I asked is that my partner (the applicant) and I never update our application with such documents. She applied for 801 in Aug 2015, and I am wondering if it's time we start updating our evidence as well. Thank you.
> 
> BTW, is S. Korea still considered as a low risk country?


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congratulations AUSbambi  I am next to your eligibility date  hope before christmas


----------



## solskjaer

Mish said:


> Either online or paper. DIBP should contact you before your eligibility date to request documents.


Thanks for your quick response!


----------



## solskjaer

Becky26 said:


> You can submit your permanent partner visa application 2 months before the 2 year anniversary of your initial application.
> DIBP won't accept your application any earlier than 2 months.


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## solskjaer

AUSBambi said:


> Normally Immigration will send you an email around 2 months prior your eligibility date. The email says that you are eligible for 2nd stage of partner visa(permanent), you need to provide additional evidence for this stage, the link for the Checklist and a TRN etc. Both online and paper are ok. You can submitted all documents earlier than your eligibility date, however immigration won't process your case until your are eligible(2 years after original application).
> 
> Technically the documents for 2nd stage is not a "application". It is like requesting additional evidence to finalise your original application. BUT you have to treat it seriously and provide evidence(4 aspects) after temporary visa granted as much as you can.
> 
> You may contact with immigration for TRN if you don't receive any email when approaching your eligibility date.


Thanks for your detailed explanation!


----------



## jay.letts

well i think thats it for this year... for people who are waiting for grants i 99% sure the immigration department in melbourne close for christmas at 5pm today and wont be back till 4th Jan ( i could be wrong but i saw it somewhere) Good luck to all wish i had mine before my 8th month waiting but whatever im over checking and hoping


----------



## Mish

jay.letts said:


> well i think thats it for this year... for people who are waiting for grants i 99% sure the immigration department in melbourne close for christmas at 5pm today and wont be back till 4th Jan ( i could be wrong but i saw it somewhere) Good luck to all wish i had mine before my 8th month waiting but whatever im over checking and hoping


You must have read wrong. They only close the public holidays (don't forget there is an APS public holiday).


----------



## jay.letts

what does that mean? when do they close?


----------



## TarlarAustralia

They close on the public holidays So.. Friday 25th and Monday 28th December and Friday 1st January. They are open every other day.


----------



## Mish

TarlarAustralia said:


> They close on the public holidays So.. Friday 25th and Monday 28th December and Friday 1st January. They are open every other day.


They are closed Tuesday 29th as well because that is an APS public holiday.


----------



## 18302

Keep in mind they might be on a 'skeleton crew' like many other government departments, there's a pretty good chance a fair amount of the case officers and support staff will be on leave and there'll be a smaller team working, so while things might still be getting processed there's a good chance it won't be all hands on deck.


----------



## Angelblue

thanks Mish for the answer about my questions regarding about updating my daughter and my 801 application still you didn't answer enough my 2nd question I still send in last 16/12 my additional docs..(ex joint bank statements, receipt of appliances that we bought, receipt of food that we bought, joint super, joint internet bill payments and itinerary of my mother when she came here on her vacation last past years)...I really don't know if I will start waiting again on the processing time when I submit my updating docs but hope not...keep praying for it...


----------



## Dinkum

*Waiting time does not reset*

Hi Angelblue - we have had two recent posts here that said that the waiting time does not reset when you upload more documents. Mark has recently confirmed this also. We are about to submit our extra docs too. Good luck... 



Angelblue said:


> thanks Mish for the answer about my questions regarding about updating my daughter and my 801 application still you didn't answer enough my 2nd question I still send in last 16/12 my additional docs..(ex joint bank statements, receipt of appliances that we bought, receipt of food that we bought, joint super, joint internet bill payments and itinerary of my mother when she came here on her vacation last past years)...I really don't know if I will start waiting again on the processing time when I submit my updating docs but hope not...keep praying for it...


----------



## Melb

I have entered in 7th month.....

no luck
no reply


but 

Yes happy christmas and 
yes happy new year

I can't belive months are passing sooo fast....


----------



## Angelblue

THANKS AND GOODLUCK TOO Dinkum...but I have question again that I want to know...if anybody can help me to answer it.....

I just applied 801 last April 2,2015 and still I'm using my single name on my application and on my passport as well.

I marry my Australian husband last Feb 23, 2013 and were 3 years next year Feb. some of the docs that I used in my 820 and 801 application is in my married name and still I'm using my single name on application and passport and doesn't affect the grant on my visa.. but I really don't know now in my 801.

THIS IS MY QUESTION: DO I HAVE TO SEND IN TO DEPARTMENT THE FORM 1022?..."NOTIFICATION OF CHANGES IN CIRCUMSTANCES"?., because I'm married now and they have to know it and as well as I used married surname on some docs that I send to them even I used single name on app and passport?.

Is using married docs will affect my application when I'm using my single name on my application and on my passport?(will expire 2017 Feb.)

Last time I send POLICE CHECK on my married name and after the requested me to send another POLICE CHECK on my single name as well.

please help...thanks


----------



## Mish

They will know you are married by your application ticking married and supplying a marriage certificate. You can't change your name with DIBP unless you change the passport.

Don't worry not everything is easy to change over. My home loan is still in my single name because I refuse to pay fees just to change it to my married name.


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi Angelblue,
There is an option in Immiaccount to upload the evidence of any name change.


----------



## Angelblue

Thank Mish and Daveenajohns for the answer on my quest...I will renew my passport next year then I will change it to married name and send them the FORM 929 for updating passport to them...good luck to our application....


----------



## mighty9

*merry christmass and happy new year*

Hey people,

Just want to wish everyone safe holidays and merry christmas and very awesome new year. Hope each one of you find the true life purpose.

Mighty 9


----------



## Dinkum

*Seasons Greetings*

Hi Mighty 9 - Thanks for your kind wishes... returned in abundance.. . may all our dreams come true in 2016... 



mighty9 said:


> Hey people,
> 
> Just want to wish everyone safe holidays and merry christmas and very awesome new year. Hope each one of you find the true life purpose.
> 
> Mighty 9


----------



## Melb

Hi below applicants

Indoaus ..just about to enter in 14 months
Daveenajohns..alreday crossed 8 to 9 months
Deep90...running in 9 momths
and 
xx...also crossed more than 9 months

all above four application are from INDIA & we haven't heard anything from them. It will be appriciable if all 4 can update about there current status.

hope you will reply toy post.

MELB


----------



## Melb

Also 5th applicant neshel....has crossd 13 months...

will be great if all 5 update there status.

melb


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi Melb,
Unfortunately, there is no news from our end. We will complete our 10 months on 6/01/2016. Hopefully things will change by then.


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Melb,
> Unfortunately, there is no news from our end. We will complete our 10 months on 6/01/2016. Hopefully things will change by then.


thanks daveenajohns for updating about the status of ur application. have u ever called immigration ..?

we still have to get the update from 4 other applicants with that we could able to speculate the timeframe.

cheers...keep posting and send me ur number if possible..I will speak 2 you. just pm me ur number on my personal message.

tks


----------



## Soho1

last week I lodged a second complaint after 11 months of waiting and got a generic response: don't annoys us with your calls and just wait!
while I was talking to the lady from the call centre, she said that there was an attachment made to my application on the 14th and when I asked the second person (as I did not attach anything myself) from the feedback (complaint) department he said that it could be the manager/director...
that got me worried somehow as would that attachment be used against my case?

the time frame they said for processing 801 is 9 months and when I said my case is way over that (11 months) he said: eh, each case is different.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Mish

If you are not satisfied with their answer to your complaint you can lodge a complaint with the ombudsman.

Don't forget that the waiting time is from the eligibility date not when you submit the documents.


----------



## Soho1

Thanks Mish,

10 months is still a lot! and do you think that employing an ombudsman would make any change at all? if the answer would be backlog and fairness?
Do u know of anyone used an ombudsman?

cheers



Mish said:


> If you are not satisfied with their answer to your complaint you can lodge a complaint with the ombudsman.
> 
> Don't forget that the waiting time is from the eligibility date not when you submit the documents.


----------



## Mish

Soho1 said:


> Thanks Mish,
> 
> 10 months is still a lot! and do you think that employing an ombudsman would make any change at all? if the answer would be backlog and fairness?
> Do u know of anyone used an ombudsman?
> 
> cheers


You don't employ an ombudsman you make a complaint to the ombudsman. It is a commonwealth agency that deals with complaints.

You have nothing lose by make a complaint with them regarding the processing times. The worse they will say is the same as DIBP.


----------



## jay.letts

A new week starts tomorrow only 4 days long for Immi so good luck everyone hope immigration can bring happiness to all of us waiting for grants  i am very positive about immi this week... maybe on thursday il be hating them again lol


----------



## daveenajohns

Melb said:


> thanks daveenajohns for updating about the status of ur application. have u ever called immigration ..?
> 
> Hi Melb,
> We called immi few months ago but it was to do with our Immi account.


----------



## daveenajohns

jay.letts said:


> A new week starts tomorrow only 4 days long for Immi so good luck everyone hope immigration can bring happiness to all of us waiting for grants  i am very positive about immi this week... maybe on thursday il be hating them again lol


It is Monday today I hope this is the week of happiness for all of us.


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately I think DIBP will probably be on skeleton staff this week


----------



## bobobo

i can NOT stand it anymore ...

My eligible day is on 31/12/2014, I lodged 801 on 10 Nov 2014

Since then I have not heard any informations from Immi, no calls nor contacts from them. my agent sent them tons of emails, and what we got is the email from immi said my application has placed in a queue for processing ...gruuuuuuu

nearly 1 year already, its killing me everyday


----------



## jay.letts

so someone has contacted me so annoying because my police clearance didnt display my middle name i need a new one within 28 days! i put my middle name in but for some reason it didnt go on the certificate


----------



## Dinkum

*Santa came early*

Hi everyone...

Our 801 was granted this morning. We're both overwhelmed with excitement and gratitude.

About 9am, we received a phone call from our case officer, a nice lady, who spoke to us both with lots of basic questions on our life together and family. 
About an hour later the grant notice email arrived. Our iMMiAccount went straight from Application Received to Finalized.

I will update Mish's spreadsheet with the details.

Thanks to College Girl, Mish, Mark, Maggie-May and everyone on this forum for all your help, reassurance and advice.

Best wishes to all of your waiting here... We hope your grants come soon.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year for 2016


----------



## Angelblue

hi Dinkum,

Congratulation on your grants....now your happy celebrating Christmas and new year with your hubby...cheers...


----------



## LCN

jay.letts said:


> so someone has contacted me so annoying because my police clearance didnt display my middle name i need a new one within 28 days! i put my middle name in but for some reason it didnt go on the certificate


Hi 
You can email or call Federal police give them your police check reference number and ask for reissue. You will get the amended police check in few days. Hope it helps


----------



## LCN

Congratulation Dinkum! Your good news started our week beautifully. Jesus we love you, please bring more more Santa to us this week....


----------



## Becky26

Dinkum said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Our 801 was granted this morning. We're both overwhelmed with excitement and gratitude.
> 
> About 9am, we received a phone call from our case officer, a nice lady, who spoke to us both with lots of basic questions on our life together and family.
> About an hour later the grant notice email arrived. Our iMMiAccount went straight from Application Received to Finalized.
> 
> I will updated Mish's spreadsheet with the details.
> 
> Thanks to College Girl, Mish, Mark, Maggie-May and everyone on this forum for all your help, reassurance and advice.
> 
> Best wishes to all of your waiting here... We hope your grants come soon.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year for 2016


OMG!!!! CONGRATULATIONS Dinkum!!!!!!!!! 
Wish you a long and happy life with your partner. You have been so patient and helpful, your kindness has now been paid off.

Hope you have a wonderful Christmas and a prosperous New Year 
Thank you for sharing the great news with us 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## jay.letts

LCN said:


> Hi
> You can email or call Federal police give them your police check reference number and ask for reissue. You will get the amended police check in few days. Hope it helps


Oops too late already did another one haha i did ring them and triple checked they would put my middle name on it they said yes

Immi said i have 27 days to get a new one to them but the AFP advised it can take up to 25 days processing. my police check was sitting there on immi account since april Arrgh man


----------



## Mish

Dinkum said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Our 801 was granted this morning. We're both overwhelmed with excitement and gratitude.
> 
> About 9am, we received a phone call from our case officer, a nice lady, who spoke to us both with lots of basic questions on our life together and family.
> About an hour later the grant notice email arrived. Our iMMiAccount went straight from Application Received to Finalized.
> 
> I will updated Mish's spreadsheet with the details.
> 
> Thanks to College Girl, Mish, Mark, Maggie-May and everyone on this forum for all your help, reassurance and advice.
> 
> Best wishes to all of your waiting here... We hope your grants come soon.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year for 2016


Congrats!!! Looks like the quiet time might see some grants coming through


----------



## daveenajohns

Dinkum said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Our 801 was granted this morning. We're both overwhelmed with excitement and gratitude.
> 
> About 9am, we received a phone call from our case officer, a nice lady, who spoke to us both with lots of basic questions on our life together and family.
> About an hour later the grant notice email arrived. Our iMMiAccount went straight from Application Received to Finalized.
> 
> I will update Mish's spreadsheet with the details.
> 
> Thanks to College Girl, Mish, Mark, Maggie-May and everyone on this forum for all your help, reassurance and advice.
> 
> Best wishes to all of your waiting here... We hope your grants come soon.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year for 2016


Congratulations Dinkum!!!!!

Did u upload any evidences recently.
Thanks


----------



## Dinkum

*No late uploads*

Hi Daveenajohns
We did not upload any extra evidence. We were about to do it, but the grant came first.



daveenajohns said:


> Congratulations Dinkum!!!!!
> 
> Did u upload any evidences recently.
> Thanks


----------



## J&F

Hi all, can someone point me in the right direction so I can have a look at the spreadsheet for the waiting times for the 801s please? Thanks


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> Hi all, can someone point me in the right direction so I can have a look at the spreadsheet for the waiting times for the 801s please? Thanks


Link is on the first post. Makes it easy access for everyone


----------



## Blief

Hi guys
I just want to say thank you so much to everybody in this forum. We just got our 801 grant few minutes ago. We are such happy. You guys have been helping us a lot with your info and advice... Thanks again.
CO called our friends, hubby's sister, who gave the statement (form 888) to confirm what they have stated in the forms and our relationship. She asked me about joint account as well. I am so happy, sincerely hope you guys will receive your grants very very soon.


----------



## Mish

Congrats Blief!! They are on a roll 

Do you think there is any reason why they contacted form 888 people?

What did she ask about your joint account?


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

Dinkum said:


> About 9am, we received a phone call from our case officer, a nice lady, who spoke to us both with lots of basic questions on our life together and family.


Congrats Dinkum!!! Can you please let me know if the phone call from CO was landline with VIC's prefix (03 xxxx xxxx)? Where I work they said can't use phone except emergency or important matters, so it would be useful to know before hand.

Thanks, and again, big congrats!


----------



## Mish

waiting_is_happiness said:


> Congrats Dinkum!!! Can you please let me know if the phone call from CO was landline with VIC's prefix (03 xxxx xxxx)? Where I work they said can't use phone except emergency or important matters, so it would be useful to know before hand.
> 
> Thanks, and again, big congrats!


Usually it is a private number they call from. All government departments within have their ID blocked.


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Waiting..is..Happiness
Thanks for your kind wishes.
It was a silent number. No prefix or anything else appeared. 
Hope this helps a bit...


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats Dinkum. so happy. This is really a mery merry christmas


----------



## daveenajohns

Blief said:


> Hi guys
> I just want to say thank you so much to everybody in this forum. We just got our 801 grant few minutes ago. We are such happy. You guys have been helping us a lot with your info and advice... Thanks again.
> CO called our friends, hubby's sister, who gave the statement (form 888) to confirm what they have stated in the forms and our relationship. She asked me about joint account as well. I am so happy, sincerely hope you guys will receive your grants very very soon.


Congratulations Blief!!!!!
You deserved this happiness buddy.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congratulations Blief! so happy for the grant


----------



## Blief

Mish said:


> Congrats Blief!! They are on a roll
> 
> Do you think there is any reason why they contacted form 888 people?
> 
> What did she ask about your joint account?


Thanks Mish. I don't know why CO checked 888 people, but CO asked our friends when and on which occasion friends met both of us last time, then CO checked me again to see the consistency in the answers. I guess a joint account could be a common question now. But I told her that we only used it few times as we agreed each of us is responsible for one or two expenses and we pay from the individual account. CO was happy, as long as you say the truth and explain reasons.


----------



## Blief

daveenajohns said:


> Congratulations Blief!!!!!
> You deserved this happiness buddy.


Thanks a lot, yours will be granted soon soon


----------



## Blief

AngeliquePrince said:


> congratulations Blief! so happy for the grant


Thanks a lot AngeliquePrince


----------



## hoddie32

Hey everyone!
Just thought I'd introduce myself.
I just got my 820 grant so I'll be waiting for the 801 now (I know I'm keen)
My eligibility date will be 26th April 2017 - Just a little while to wait 
Hopefully I can get some tips and an idea of what to expect from you guys.
Sooo... hi!


----------



## Sunil12

Hi congo Blief !! Can i ask which HR country are u from? Thanks


----------



## Blief

Sunil12 said:


> Hi congo Blief !! Can i ask which HR country are u from? Thanks


Thanks, Vietnam where I come from. Hope you will get it soon. Very Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## bobobo

Blief said:


> Thanks, Vietnam where I come from. Hope you will get it soon. Very Merry Christmas to everyone


i got the same eligible date with yo 31/12/2014, i sent out my 801 application by paper around November 2014.... and now still waiting

noted that : Im also Viet =.=


----------



## jeh6050

Hi Everyone,

Just joining this forum. My eligibility date for 801 is the 9th Feb 2016. 
I applied online with all documents, stat decs, police check etc on 9th December 2015.

I got an automated e-mail on December 22nd 2015 asking me to upload all my information for the 801 visa application, even though everything is already there. Just an auto-email I suppose. 

Interesting regarding the processing times - they give no estimate on processing times at all. 

I am from the UK transferred to an 820 from a 457 visa. Hopefully don't have to wait too much longer. 

Then I can join the Citizenship Waiting Room ! ah the joys of immigration.


----------



## anja-swe

When I was in touch with immigration in May this year they told me to upload the documents once receiving the invitation (the email) Even though I had my documents ready. Don't think you will be disadvantaged though. Good luck


----------



## Mish

That is interesting that no processing time has been quoted - others have been told 12 to 15 months.

Even if you submit early they do not start the processing time until the eligibility date.

Don't forget to add yourself to the spreadsheet - link on the first post.


----------



## jeh6050

Hi All

Here is what the email said specifically regarding processing times:

"Processing times
Please be aware that all applications are processed by lodgement date order and that individual processing times will vary depending on a range of factors. While we are unable to provide a definitive timeframe for processing, please be assured that your application will be processed as soon as possible.

Requests for priority consideration before the 2-year eligibility date will not be granted.

The nature of Partner migration is such that all cases have an emotional or compassionate element. Consequently, in the interest of fairness, applications are processed in the order of the date on which the application was lodged with the Department."


----------



## Mish

Interesting ... sounds like they have changed it to stop people from bugging them all the time.


----------



## nsj

Hi 
Waiting for 801applied in july 2015


----------



## daveenajohns

jeh6050 said:


> "Processing times
> Please be aware that all applications are processed by lodgement date order."


Oh yeah good joke


----------



## Melb

nsj said:


> Hi
> Waiting for 801applied in july 2015


Hi nsj

put ur details in the .xls spreadsheet created by mish...ur details are missing

melb


----------



## SharpJE

Well, added myself to the pile. Hopefully it goes well for us all.


----------



## AUSBambi

Wish everyone here a Merry Christmas and a happy, prosperous and fulfilling 2016  All dreams come true.


----------



## mighty9

AUSBambi said:


> Wish everyone here a Merry Christmas and a happy, prosperous and fulfilling 2016  All dreams come true.


Thanks ausBambi, hope u have awesome christmas and awesome new year with lot of dreams manifestation


----------



## said19754

*801 Granted*

Hi everyone wish you all best X Mas 
I just let you update that i get a call from co last Monday , and as i been at work i could not answer the call . they call home and ask my wife that i have to call them on Thursday around 9 o clock .
in that call they ask her few question like my B/d date and few normal question.

on Thursday i call the Co and she say that if i have 20 minute to interview me .i told her i have only 10 minute break now and i have an other 30 minute at 12 o clock .so she say that fine . and she start asking me question about my wages and how we pay the bills and how we bought the house and is if its in both name how much i put in ... and if i make new friends here in Australia .then she ask about how many hours i work a week and if i contact my wife while i am at work ....and also my wife phone number wish i don t know lol because it s saved in my contact list

and she say in the end of interview that she will need more documents. i and she ask my e mail address again i told her no problem and i wish her Merry Christmas .

after few minute my wife call and she say they interview her and basically they ask her same questions

around 12 o clock i got an e mail of grant wowowowowowowo
eligible date was 21/06/2013
visa grant 24/12/2013

hope you the best luck in yours said


----------



## AngeliquePrince

comgratulations, it seems that Immigration is slowly working on the backlog. Happy Christmas.


----------



## daveenajohns

said19754 said:


> around 12 o clock i got an e mail of grant wowowowowowowo
> eligible date was 21/06/2013
> visa grant 24/12/2013
> 
> hope you the best luck in yours said


Congratulations Said and thank you for sharing the information with us.


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> said19754 said:
> 
> 
> 
> around 12 o clock i got an e mail of grant wowowowowowowo
> eligible date was 21/06/2013
> visa grant 24/12/2013
> 
> hope you the best luck in yours said
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Said and thank you for sharing the information with us.
Click to expand...

omg....voooooo sooo much happy for u dear...1st indian grant.

mine date is 20 06 2015...hope mine will be next...

daveenajohns...ur best gift...please share all ur experience ...did u got any call or direCT email.
...


----------



## Melb

said19754 said:


> Hi everyone wish you all best X Mas
> I just let you update that i get a call from co last Monday , and as i been at work i could not answer the call . they call home and ask my wife that i have to call them on Thursday around 9 o clock .
> in that call they ask her few question like my B/d date and few normal question.
> 
> on Thursday i call the Co and she say that if i have 20 minute to interview me .i told her i have only 10 minute break now and i have an other 30 minute at 12 o clock .so she say that fine . and she start asking me question about my wages and how we pay the bills and how we bought the house and is if its in both name how much i put in ... and if i make new friends here in Australia .then she ask about how many hours i work a week and if i contact my wife while i am at work ....and also my wife phone number wish i don t know lol because it s saved in my contact list
> 
> and she say in the end of interview that she will need more documents. i and she ask my e mail address again i told her no problem and i wish her Merry Christmas .
> 
> after few minute my wife call and she say they interview her and basically they ask her same questions
> 
> around 12 o clock i got an e mail of grant wowowowowowowo
> eligible date was 21/06/2013
> visa grant 24/12/2013
> 
> hope you the best luck in yours said


which country are u from.

please share ur details....it will help us.


----------



## Mish

said19754 said:


> Hi everyone wish you all best X Mas
> I just let you update that i get a call from co last Monday , and as i been at work i could not answer the call . they call home and ask my wife that i have to call them on Thursday around 9 o clock .
> in that call they ask her few question like my B/d date and few normal question.
> 
> on Thursday i call the Co and she say that if i have 20 minute to interview me .i told her i have only 10 minute break now and i have an other 30 minute at 12 o clock .so she say that fine . and she start asking me question about my wages and how we pay the bills and how we bought the house and is if its in both name how much i put in ... and if i make new friends here in Australia .then she ask about how many hours i work a week and if i contact my wife while i am at work ....and also my wife phone number wish i don t know lol because it s saved in my contact list
> 
> and she say in the end of interview that she will need more documents. i and she ask my e mail address again i told her no problem and i wish her Merry Christmas .
> 
> after few minute my wife call and she say they interview her and basically they ask her same questions
> 
> around 12 o clock i got an e mail of grant wowowowowowowo
> eligible date was 21/06/2013
> visa grant 24/12/2013
> 
> hope you the best luck in yours said


Congrats!! I assume you mean 2015 not 2013 .

What country are you originally from so I can add you to the spreadsheet. Also did you come from a PMV or was it an 820 direct that you originally applied for?


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> omg....voooooo sooo much happy for u dear...1st indian grant.
> 
> mine date is 20 06 2015...hope mine will be next...
> 
> daveenajohns...ur best gift...please share all ur experience ...did u got any call or direCT email.
> ...


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but daveenajohns was replying to Said19754 grant news.


----------



## said19754

Mish said:


> Congrats!! I assume you mean 2015 not 2013 .
> 
> What country are you originally from so I can add you to the spreadsheet. Also did you come from a PMV or was it an 820 direct that you originally applied for?


 i am Moroccan not Indian and yes sorry i mean 2015 it s combined 820-801
i apply online on the 24/06/2015 the eligible date -visa granted 24/12/2015 good luck everyone


----------



## said19754

Melb said:


> which country are u from.
> 
> please share ur details....it will help us.


Morocco HR country


----------



## Mish

said19754 said:


> i am Moroccan not Indian and yes sorry i mean 2015 it s combined 820-801
> i apply online on the 24/06/2015 the eligible date -visa granted 24/12/2015 good luck everyone


Congrats!! Great news coming from Morocco


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but daveenajohns was replying to Said19754 grant news.


O ..I see...I thought it's daveenajohns.

oops


----------



## said19754

Mish said:


> Congrats!! Great news coming from Morocco


thanks hope all hear good news this new year


----------



## Mish

said19754 said:


> thanks hope all hear good news this new year


Next year probably 

It is interesting the case officer asked alot about your job and who pays the bills etc. Do you have individual accounts or joint accounts?


----------



## said19754

Mish said:


> Next year probably
> 
> It is interesting the case officer asked alot about your job and who pays the bills etc. Do you have individual accounts or joint accounts?


we have both individual and joint accounts . oh ok good luck in ur application


----------



## Mish

said19754 said:


> we have both individual and joint accounts . oh ok good luck in ur application


Thanks - my husband eligibility isn't until May so still awhile.

That explains it - I read recently someone else with joint and individual accounts were asked why no joint account for savings. Must be something they are looking at now.


----------



## said19754

Mish said:


> Thanks - my husband eligibility isn't until May so still awhile.
> 
> That explains it - I read recently someone else with joint and individual accounts were asked why no joint account for savings. Must be something they are looking at now.


well i explain to her joint is to pay the bills . individual is for the wages . i think it s clear hhhh


----------



## daveenajohns

Sorry for the confusion Melb.


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> Sorry for the confusion Melb.


wish u will get good news soon. I thought u got the visa.

Don't worry u will get sion. 

keep posting keep smiling.


----------



## jay.letts

so as u may of seen immi asked me for another AFP check as the one i provided didnt have my middle name printed... the new one is on its way and my immi status is information requested and when i have uploaded it i need to press the confirm button... the emai/letter they sent said that was all that was needed extra.. so does this mean once i upload the new AFP it should become granted? as its now 8 months waiting for me


----------



## ziggy1021

this one should work, but remember there is holiday time now, so it may be after the new year


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Why does immigration ask about joint bank details information?? Wouldn't this already been mentioned in the financial support and nature of the household part with print outs of the bank statements (showing wages hitting the bank account)?


----------



## Mish

My guess would be making sure the information is consistent with the evidence.

In my case (the sponsor) they would have fun locating all my wages because they get deposited into 7 different accounts lol.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> My guess would be making sure the information is consistent with the evidence.
> 
> In my case (the sponsor) they would have fun locating all my wages because they get deposited into 7 different accounts lol.


don't worry they will track alll...because u have only one ATO number.

happy news year Mish...


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> don't worry they will track alll...because u have only one ATO number.
> 
> happy news year Mish...


We were talking about matching wages in bank accounts not payment summaries - 2 different things. The ATO can't tell DIBP which account/s your wages go into only an employer could.

DIBP may want to see where your wages are getting deposited ie. Joint or individual account.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> We were talking about matching wages in bank accounts not payment summaries - 2 different things. The ATO can't tell DIBP which account/s your wages go into only an employer could.
> 
> DIBP may want to see where your wages are getting deposited ie. Joint or individual account.


ok 

Happy new year Mish

Form is so quite this time...looks everyone is in holidays...including applicants..

do u have any idea when dibp will be back 2 work.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> ok
> 
> Happy new year Mish
> 
> Form is so quite this time...looks everyone is in holidays...including applicants..
> 
> do u have any idea when dibp will be back 2 work.


DIBP is back today. They are just closed the public holidays - they get an extra public holiday. However saying that it doesn't mean that alot won't have taken leave for the couple of days.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> DIBP is back today. They are just closed the public holidays - they get an extra public holiday. However saying that it doesn't mean that alot won't have taken leave for the couple of days.


that's a good news.


----------



## aussiecita

Happy holidays all... here's hoping a few more people can post good news soon when DIBP reopens 

I'm a bit worried about the processing time for my husbands 100/801 permanent partner visa. His temporary residency was granted on 29 May 2013, and we submitted the permanent residency application on 22 April 2015. It's been 7 months (from visa grant date) and the status in his immiaccount is only 'application received'... no case officer in sight, so I don't know who to email to check everything's on track. 

I've only read a few pages back, but it looks like others are getting their visas within the 6-8 month time frame - some closer to the 6 months mark. Has anyone had a different experience?

We're going overseas in a few weeks. Does anyone know if there'll be any problem if his visa is granted while we're overseas?

Thanks!


----------



## Mish

Hi aussiecita

DIBP are open today but may be on skeleton staff.

I am not sure if you are aware but they have had a backlog and have told people 12 to 15 months. There is a link to a spreadsheet on the first post you can add yourself to and look at waiting times for people.

He can be anywhere in the world when the 801 is granted.

If you applied online you can upload updated evidence.


----------



## e_wolfe

Just added my wife's details to the spreadsheet. We have only been waiting for around 3 months so far, so it will probably be at least a few more months yet until we hear anything. Happy New Year everyone and may everyone's visa be granted soon.


----------



## Valentine1981

Have been rather quiet as of late - having a newborn doesn't lend itself to lots of free time to spend on forums ....I posted my paper 801 application on Tuesday (was eligible to apply on Oct 11th but the stat decs took a lot of time to get done and had family visiting) so with the public holidays and post offices having yesterday off I am anticipating delivery of my paperwork to DIBP on Monday/Tuesday next week and then the waiting begins....since our 820 grant hubby and I got married/opened joint bank account/bought a house/had a baby...so am not Expecting there to be any issues with our applications....decided to handle it myself as the $1800 my migration agent from the 820 application seemed too steep considering we have even better evidence now than we did 2 years ago....so my waiting game starts now


----------



## LouElla

Hi just wondering if anyone can clarify when I can apply for the 801 part of the visa. I applied for the 820 in July 2014 and it was granted in June 2015. So is it two years from 2014 or 2015 date?

I had assumed it was from the 2014 date but when I've logged into my IMMI account it says:

This application will be eligible for consideration for permanent residence 2 years from lodgement (commencement date).

which has confused me, lodgement date was July 2014 but commencement date was June 2015! 

Am I making this more complicated than it is? Thanks


----------



## Mish

Hi LouElla

Your eligibility date is July 2016 and you can submit the paperwork 2 months or less prior to your eligibility date.

They won't look at the application until after the eligibility date.


----------



## nsj

hi guys
If you applied for 820 in July 2014 then your eligibility for 801 would be two years after that which means july 2016. This is what I think is.


----------



## panda

nsj said:


> hi guys
> If you applied for 820 in July 2014 then your eligibility for 801 would be two years after that which means july 2016. This is what I think is.


Correct 
_______________


----------



## LouElla

Awesome thanks guys!! I thought it was then I over thought what I was reading and starting worrying!! I'll leave it alone now until closer the time 

Thanks again for your replies!


----------



## Lukejohn

*Mish*



Mish said:


> You can be anywhere when it is granted. You don't need to activate it. After the 5 years you need to satisfy the requirements for the RRV if you want to leave or come back to Australia.


Hi mish do I need to fly back to Australia to activate my 801 visa if granted? Or does it automatically set the five year time period thanks


----------



## Alikiwi

As she said "You don't need to activate it." Therefore the five years starts as soon as they grant it.


----------



## Segun

Hey guys just an update on my second stage application 
Eligiblty of 801 :- July 30 2015
Applied :- July 15 2015
Applied online 
Online staus :- application received as at July 15 2015 
Online status change :- Application in progress as at Dec 13 2015
As at today online status :- This application as been assessed , the Dep may contact the application if any further documents required .


As anyone got this on there online staus ???? If so what do you understand by this ?

Respond from anyone will be helpful 
Thanks 
Segun .


----------



## Melb

Segun said:


> Hey guys just an update on my second stage application
> Eligiblty of 801 :- July 30 2015
> Applied :- July 15 2015
> Applied online
> Online staus :- application received as at July 15 2015
> Online status change :- Application in progress as at Dec 13 2015
> As at today online status :- This application as been assessed , the Dep may contact the application if any further documents required .
> 
> As anyone got this on there online staus ???? If so what do you understand by this ?
> 
> Respond from anyone will be helpful
> Thanks
> Segun .


don't worry...m also getting same.


----------



## Segun

Melb said:


> don't worry...m also getting same.


Thanks mate .


----------



## Segun

Melb said:


> don't worry...m also getting same.


I have been waiting for at list 6 months now , how long have you been waiting ?


----------



## Melb

Segun said:


> I have been waiting for at list 6 months now , how long have you been waiting ?


I am on 7th month


----------



## Melb

w8ing time is 12 to 15 months


----------



## Mish

Segun said:


> I have been waiting for at list 6 months now , how long have you been waiting ?


We have people waiting over 12 months. You may be in for a long wait....


----------



## abood

I'm 12 months


----------



## daveenajohns

abood said:


> I'm 12 months


Your police check must be expired by now?


----------



## daveenajohns

Happy new year everyone on the forum. Best wishes.


----------



## jay.letts

so after i got the email saying i needed a new police clearance because it didnt contain my middle name and that i had 28 calendar days to provide it or else ( my friend who used to work there said if you dont provide a valid AFP they will deny the visa) so i panicked like anyone would and did my AFP quick as attached it my immi account last wednesday and emailed immi thursday to say i had uploaded it the reply i got was thank you we can confirm your new AFP NPC has been received your case will be put to a case officer when one becomes available... this is my 9th month now


----------



## monkey2015

I got so excited with some recent approval case, I thought the processing time became shorter...how come some people got approved within 4 months?


----------



## Mish

monkey2015 said:


> I got so excited with some recent approval case, I thought the processing time became shorter...how come some people got approved within 4 months?


Just the luck of the draw.


----------



## Segun

Even if you have Aussie child it's going to take that friking long still ?




Eligiblty of 801 :- July 30 2015
Applied :- July 15 2015
Applied online 
Online staus :- application received as at July 15 2015 
Online status change :- Application in progress as at Dec 13 2015
As at today online status :- This application as been assessed , the Dep may contact the application if any further documents required .


As anyone got this on there online staus ???? If so what do you understand by this ?

Respond from anyone will be helpful 
Thanks 
Segun .


----------



## Mish

An Australian child doesn't mean anything as there are people who have a child to secure PR and then leaves the child afterwards. It is those stories that DIBP look at.

I heard a story from someone I know where the guy couldn't get his wife pregnant so went and got someone else pregnant, she had the baby he got PR, left her and sponsored someone from his country and doesn't pay child support.

Stories like these are why DIBP doesn't just look at children alone.


----------



## Segun

Mish said:


> An Australian child doesn't mean anything as there are people who have a child to secure PR and then leaves the child afterwards. It is those stories that DIBP look at.
> 
> I heard a story from someone I know where the guy couldn't get his wife pregnant so went and got someone else pregnant, she had the baby he got PR, left her and sponsored someone from his country and doesn't pay child support.
> 
> Stories like these are why DIBP doesn't just look at children alone.


Wow this is mind opening , we are both African and I will do anything for my daughter regardless, we have been together for over 4years before we got married and we have been married for 3years this year and we have been living together for the past about 6years in Austraila . Before we are bless with little girl that she's going to be a year old this February 2016.,
I know some people might have abuse this process but everyone are deference .


----------



## Mish

Segun said:


> Wow this is mind opening , we are both African and I will do anything for my daughter regardless, we have been together for over 4years before we got married and we have been married for 3years this year and we have been living together for the past about 6years in Austraila . Before we are bless with little girl that she's going to be a year old this February 2016.,
> I know some people might have abuse this process but everyone are deference .


Yes and others have ruined it for genuine people. There are people out there that would do anything for a PR visa to Australia. It is sad that people have ruined it. Maybe that is one reason for the price increase?

Interesting enough I saw someone comment on a DIBP facebook status asking if anyone wanted to marry them so they could come to Australia. I wad speechless.

Out of curiosity why weren't you included in your partners application? Would have been alot easier and faster 

A pitty you didn't live together before marriage because then you could have skipped the TR stage.


----------



## Segun

Mish said:


> Yes and others have ruined it for genuine people. There are people out there that would do anything for a PR visa to Australia. It is sad that people have ruined it. Maybe that is one reason for the price increase?
> 
> Interesting enough I saw someone comment on a DIBP facebook status asking if anyone wanted to marry them so they could come to Australia. I wad speechless.
> 
> Out of curiosity why weren't you included in your partners application? Would have been alot easier and faster
> 
> A pitty you didn't live together before marriage because then you could have skipped the TR stage.


Yes you are right , but we live together before marriage and they she became Australian via humanitarian visa , I first moved here on 457 visa with my job before we meet Over 7 years ago now ,and half of that years we are together I was on my visa all true thinking I don't really need her to do my PR but my sponsor close its doors of the business due this bad management. And we have already married never think of using my marriage for my processing that's why it took me so long before applying for this 801 .


----------



## daveenajohns

10 months completed today


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> 10 months completed today


call and ask if possible.


----------



## bobobo

just have call with Immi today, the processing time from now on will be 12 to 15 months - no more 6-9 months like before,they said : more than 75% of applications will be processed within that time frame, 25% of applications may wait for more than 15 months to be finalised...

i am not sure about this statement from immi

so i think just forget about it and what will be will be =))))


----------



## Mish

Nothing much new except they are now saying may take over 15 months. They were quoting 12 to 15 months late last year.


----------



## gcigig

jay.letts said:


> so after i got the email saying i needed a new police clearance because it didnt contain my middle name and that i had 28 calendar days to provide it or else ( my friend who used to work there said if you dont provide a valid AFP they will deny the visa) so i panicked like anyone would and did my AFP quick as attached it my immi account last wednesday and emailed immi thursday to say i had uploaded it the reply i got was thank you we can confirm your new AFP NPC has been received your case will be put to a case officer when one becomes available... this is my 9th month now


My situation is similar to you. I got a call from immigration on mid-December. I missed the call unfortunately. Then they called my partner and told him I need to submit a new police check because it didn't have my other name. It's my 5th month now. And the officer told my partner that the processing time is around 8-10 months from the eligibility date.


----------



## panda

Melb said:


> call and ask if possible.


Will get standard reply 12-15 months


----------



## Segun

Hey Guys I just called the immi and they said most application now are going to be finialize between 12 to 15 months, she think I should wait for the 12 months before I called back if the application is not finialize at that time


----------



## Turisas

Almost 12.5 months here from HR. No news since email a couple of months ago about 12-15 timeframe. Hang in there it's a long wait.


----------



## Melb

don't worry guys...call and take update....80% r getting reply between 7 to 10 months.

good luck guys.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

I guess we really have to divert ourselves while waiting. It will
come within the period of 12 to 15 months.


----------



## monkey2015

Want to cry... Why this is taking so long? My boyfriend has a job opportunity oversea for 6 months, if he took the job, that mean we will be apart for 6 months, I'm working full time, I think I can only visit him once or twice in that 6 months period...

do you guys think that will impact my application?


----------



## Mish

It has alot to due with people not in genuine relationships so they need to be more thorough with the applications.

DIBP may request evidence of communication while apart when they process the visa application.


----------



## daveenajohns

Melb said:


> call and ask if possible.


Hi Melb,
We called the department about my police check, our application is still in queue waiting for allocation.


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Melb,
> We called the department about my police check, our application is still in queue waiting for allocation.


That they have said...when ur care will be allocated to CO.


----------



## daveenajohns

Melb said:


> That they have said...when ur care will be allocated to CO.


Between 12-15 months.


----------



## Melb

don't worry it should happen bet ween 10 to 12.

I belive department has limited staff and they will clear our applicants ASAP because they don't want 2016 2017 applicants shoud also get effected....backlogs will create more backlogs for 2016 2017 applicants.

they will be in quick in feb or march...because most of the staff are on leaves and will be back in feb march.


----------



## daveenajohns

I hope so Melb


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> I hope so Melb


just like u...we alll can hope.
.give me ur number.I will be in contact with u...u can pm me.

best of luck


----------



## corepda

Hi all

I have my partner visa application 801 pending from last so many months.

My date of visa application is 24 April 2013
I was granted 820 on 22nd may 2014

The processing time was 6-8 months from that but then they changed it to 12-15 months recently. I don't know if that applies to me too?

What could be stopping my residency visa? I don't understand if I have done anything wrong? My wife has applied everything on my behalf. Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Mish

Hi corpeda
There a link to a waiting spreadsheet on the first post that you can add your details to. What is your country of origin?

The waiting times apply to all currently waiting.


----------



## philipg

Mish said:


> Hi corpeda
> There a link to a waiting spreadsheet on the first post that you can add your details to. What is your country of origin?
> 
> The waiting times apply to all currently waiting.


Thank you Mish

I added our case to the spreadsheet.
(I learned a new formula too  )

We're expecting a long wait, but there are life things that we need a PR for eg. mortgage.


----------



## Mish

philipg said:


> Thank you Mish
> 
> I added our case to the spreadsheet.
> (I learned a new formula too  )
> 
> We're expecting a long wait, but there are life things that we need a PR for eg. mortgage.


You don't need PR for mortgage


----------



## corepda

Hi Mish

Thanks for your quick response. My country of Origin is India. We both are in Australia. I will update my details in spreadsheet. Thanks for keeping it.


----------



## corepda

Yeah you don't need PR for mortgage but you dont get first home grant and also your negotiation gets compromised(althought, not a lot) but still it does make an impact for mortgage broker to get a deal for you or if you are dealing with bank directly, you are not so confident. Just my opinion though.

We bought our home in my wife's name with me as secondary applicant. Just waiting for PR for some of the professional reasons as I can't apply for some positions because of it.


----------



## corepda

Just wondering what is PMV to 820...?


----------



## Mish

corepda said:


> Just wondering what is PMV to 820...?


Prospective marriage visa


----------



## monkey2015

Mish said:


> It has alot to due with people not in genuine relationships so they need to be more thorough with the applications.
> 
> DIBP may request evidence of communication while apart when they process the visa application.


Thanks. I spoke to them yesterday, they said it won't impact my application 
But we are only just consider it at this stage, after all, we don't want to be apart for 6 months


----------



## panda

Melb said:


> don't worry it should happen bet ween 10 to 12.
> 
> I belive department has limited staff and they will clear our applicants ASAP because they don't want 2016 2017 applicants shoud also get effected....backlogs will create more backlogs for 2016 2017 applicants.
> 
> they will be in quick in feb or march...because most of the staff are on leaves and will be back in feb march.


At my workplace, you don't go on holiday or ur leave request will be rejected if business has a need. If I don't finish my job, I stay back to clear it.

Monopoly!


----------



## snowbelles

Hi guys,

I have been a silent user of this forum, the information I have learnt from here has helped me immensely with my application. Today, I got the best news ever, my 801 visa has been granted after 13 months and 20 days! I just want to share my timeline here with everyone because it was the timeline posted here by people whose visa has been granted which motivated me to keep going and stay positive!

My timeline is as below:

Date of application: Online 18th November 2014
BVA: Granted on the same day
CO first and only contact: 16th December 2015 - asking for health check, AFP, Form 80, and more documents to prove our relationship has been going for more than 3 years (applied for a 820 but CO considered my case for 801 as we were married in April 2010, more than 3 years).
Submitted all documents requested by CO: 7th January 2016
Visa 801 granted: 8th January 2016

Thank you so much everyone! For those who are still waiting, hang in there! you will see the end of the tunnel really soon!

Good luck!


----------



## Mish

panda said:


> At my workplace, you don't go on holiday or ur leave request will be rejected if business has a need. If I don't finish my job, I stay back to clear it.
> 
> Monopoly!


That means that government employees would never go on holidays because there is always work to be done.

Alot of non-government business are still closed and either go back Monday or next Monday. I think it is because for a self-employed plumber it is socially exceptable to close at Christmas time vs 4 weeks off during the middle of the year.


----------



## Mish

Congrats snowbelles!!!

Do you mind saying what gender you are so that I can add it to the granted tab of the spreadsheet unless you want to do? (I can't add until tomorrow when I get home as only have my mobile).


----------



## Segun

snowbelles said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been a silent user of this forum, the information I have learnt from here has helped me immensely with my application. Today, I got the best news ever, my 801 visa has been granted after 13 months and 20 days! I just want to share my timeline here with everyone because it was the timeline posted here by people whose visa has been granted which motivated me to keep going and stay positive!
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> Date of application: Online 18th November 2014
> BVA: Granted on the same day
> CO first and only contact: 16th December 2015 - asking for health check, AFP, Form 80, and more documents to prove our relationship has been going for more than 3 years (applied for a 820 but CO considered my case for 801 as we were married in April 2010, more than 3 years).
> Submitted all documents requested by CO: 7th January 2016
> Visa 801 granted: 8th January 2016
> 
> Thank you so much everyone! For those who are still waiting, hang in there! you will see the end of the tunnel really soon!
> 
> Good luck!


Congrats good news and thanks for sharing this new with us God bless .


----------



## snowbelles

Mish said:


> Congrats snowbelles!!!
> 
> Do you mind saying what gender you are so that I can add it to the granted tab of the spreadsheet unless you want to do? (I can't add until tomorrow when I get home as only have my mobile).


Thanks Mish! I can't seem to find the spreadsheet! sorryyyyyyy! I am female! =)


----------



## Mish

snowbelles said:


> Thanks Mish! I can't seem to find the spreadsheet! sorryyyyyyy! I am female! =)


Link is on the first post of this thread.


----------



## bobobo

what a day for me guys =)))))

the long wait has been come to an end =)))

I got 801 granted today 

applied 820 : 31/12/2012
820 granted 9/2013
eligible 801 31/12/2014
sent 801 application 08/11/2014
801 granted on 08/01/2016


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi Bobobo - Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. It's such a wonderful feeling to know the wait and worry is over. It will take a few days to sink in. Best wishes for a long, happy, healthy and successful life together in Oz.



bobobo said:


> what a day for me guys =)))))
> 
> the long wait has been come to an end =)))
> 
> I got 801 granted today
> 
> applied 820 : 31/12/2012
> 820 granted 9/2013
> eligible 801 31/12/2014
> sent 801 application 08/11/2014
> 801 granted on 08/01/2016


----------



## panda

Mish said:


> That means that government employees would never go on holidays because there is always work to be done.
> 
> Alot of non-government business are still closed and either go back Monday or next Monday. I think it is because for a self-employed plumber it is socially exceptable to close at Christmas time vs 4 weeks off during the middle of the year.


Always work to be done in everywhere. I don't talk about public holiday or long holiday. There is certain task need to be done in a daily/weekly/monthly basis for example 1 case per day, etc...

When you walk into a restaurant, majority don't care how busy they are, you pay money and you expect a service. If they busy, it's their business, put more people in the kitchen, on the floor. You expect them to tell you how long you will get your main course. You will scream out loud if they say just wait, some meals need longer time to cook than others.

In this Government related stuff like this should be the same, we are customer, we paid money, for God sake just say Yes or No.

Anyway, complaining here does not change anything. Sure some of you may think go back to your country if you're not happy. I'm reaching to the point that's I'm sick and tired.


----------



## panda

Congratulations Snowbells and bobobo.


----------



## Lunabelle

bobobo said:


> what a day for me guys =)))))
> 
> the long wait has been come to an end =)))
> 
> I got 801 granted today
> 
> applied 820 : 31/12/2012
> 820 granted 9/2013
> eligible 801 31/12/2014
> sent 801 application 08/11/2014
> 801 granted on 08/01/2016


Ah how great. Now you can sleep a little better at night knowing you won't need to worry about visa ever, no more what ifs to haunt you  congrats bobobo and enjoy!


----------



## Mish

panda said:


> Always work to be done in everywhere. I don't talk about public holiday or long holiday. There is certain task need to be done in a daily/weekly/monthly basis for example 1 case per day, etc...
> 
> When you walk into a restaurant, majority don't care how busy they are, you pay money and you expect a service. If they busy, it's their business, put more people in the kitchen, on the floor. You expect them to tell you how long you will get your main course. You will scream out loud if they say just wait, some meals need longer time to cook than others.
> 
> In this Government related stuff like this should be the same, we are customer, we paid money, for God sake just say Yes or No.
> 
> Anyway, complaining here does not change anything. Sure some of you may think go back to your country if you're not happy. I'm reaching to the point that's I'm sick and tired.


We have to remember that this forum is just a small portion of people applying. None of us know how many cases they are doing a day. They are most likely doing 1 or 2 cases a day but we don't see it. We have about 50 people waiting that wouldn't even be 1% of all applicants waiting.

When I go into a busy restaurant I never ask how long it will be or complain when o haven't got my meal I just wait for it as it will come sooner or later.

Where I work there is always work to be done every day and we are always busy and flat out. If we went on your theory I would never get holidays. I don't think that is fair.

Under Australian legislation an employee is entitled to 4 weeks annual leave a year so DIBP are entitled to these.

It is not DIBP's fault that all these non-genuine people are trying to get through so they need to tighten the process.

At the end of the day you are here living with your partner in Austraila. It doesn't bother me how long it takes as we are here together. Maybe I am just more appreciative that we can live together in Australia because of having to wait apart for the PMV for 9.5 months.

All I can suggest is to enjoy spending time with your partner find a hobby. Boxing is really good for stress . The visa will come when the time is right and all the worrying in the world will not change it.


----------



## daveenajohns

bobobo said:


> what a day for me guys =)))))
> 
> the long wait has been come to an end =)))
> 
> I got 801 granted today
> 
> applied 820 : 31/12/2012
> 820 granted 9/2013
> eligible 801 31/12/2014
> sent 801 application 08/11/2014
> 801 granted on 08/01/2016


Congratulations! !!! 
What a fantastic news. Thanks for sharing your happiness with us. It certainly give us hope.

Could you please tell when did your police check expired? And did you provide new police check?


----------



## Gothenburg

panda said:


> Always work to be done in everywhere. I don't talk about public holiday or long holiday. There is certain task need to be done in a daily/weekly/monthly basis for example 1 case per day, etc...
> 
> When you walk into a restaurant, majority don't care how busy they are, you pay money and you expect a service. If they busy, it's their business, put more people in the kitchen, on the floor. You expect them to tell you how long you will get your main course. You will scream out loud if they say just wait, some meals need longer time to cook than others.
> 
> In this Government related stuff like this should be the same, we are customer, we paid money, for God sake just say Yes or No.
> 
> Anyway, complaining here does not change anything. Sure some of you may think go back to your country if you're not happy. I'm reaching to the point that's I'm sick and tired.


Ha ha ha..
If all on this forum was born Pre Internet. . tick à box.. enter visar number.. expect product within 3 days - era...
Then frustration for waiting would not occur. .
Patience is a virtue.

Just relax, easy going, she be right..
That's the aussie way..

Adopt to that - that's why one wants to migrate to Australia

Near enough is good enough.
You be rite, mate


----------



## Segun

bobobo said:


> what a day for me guys =)))))
> 
> the long wait has been come to an end =)))
> 
> I got 801 granted today
> 
> applied 820 : 31/12/2012
> 820 granted 9/2013
> eligible 801 31/12/2014
> sent 801 application 08/11/2014
> 801 granted on 08/01/2016


Congrats and thanks for sharing the new it's a good feelings God bless
Segun.


----------



## philipg

bobobo said:


> what a day for me guys =)))))
> 
> the long wait has been come to an end =)))
> 
> I got 801 granted today
> 
> applied 820 : 31/12/2012
> 820 granted 9/2013
> eligible 801 31/12/2014
> sent 801 application 08/11/2014
> 801 granted on 08/01/2016


Great news bobobo!

Very happy that it's come through for you.

You give all of us who are waiting, hope . . .


----------



## bumbumn

bobobo said:


> what a day for me guys =)))))
> 
> the long wait has been come to an end =)))
> 
> I got 801 granted today
> 
> applied 820 : 31/12/2012
> 820 granted 9/2013
> eligible 801 31/12/2014
> sent 801 application 08/11/2014
> 801 granted on 08/01/2016


Congrat bobobo. I am Viet as well and glad that you get over it. Just a quick question, did you supplied additional documents or get any phone call?

For those are waiting, it looks like the process go faster but a lot of us are still waiting over 13 months, me either


----------



## bobobo

bumbumn said:


> Congrat bobobo. I am Viet as well and glad that you get over it. Just a quick question, did you supplied additional documents or get any phone call?
> 
> For those are waiting, it looks like the process go faster but a lot of us are still waiting over 13 months, me either


no additional documents had been uploaded , no phone calls at all from DIBP, me and my wife just called couple of time and asked for processing of my application only.

they just gave us visa without any questions  how amazing it is

keep it in mind that DIBP told us that 75% of application will be finalised within 12-15 months.

I think your application will be finalised soon. finger crossed


----------



## bobobo

thank you everyone 

I think Case offices are coming back from Christmas and they are working very fast on 801 application now, otherwise there are more backlog applications on coming years


----------



## Gerrywins

Applied 820 15. 04. 2014
Granted 820 18.03.2015
Eligible for 801 17. 04.2016
Still waiting.

My question: Do I have to send them anything for 801 application or will they tell me if they need anymore documentation from me?


----------



## bobobo

daveenajohns said:


> Congratulations! !!!
> What a fantastic news. Thanks for sharing your happiness with us. It certainly give us hope.
> 
> Could you please tell when did your police check expired? And did you provide new police check?


they did not say anything about my Police check even though it was from November 2014 . I did not provide any additional documents to DIBP


----------



## Mish

Gerrywins said:


> Applied 820 15. 04. 2014
> Granted 820 18.03.2015
> Eligible for 801 17. 04.2016
> Still waiting.
> 
> My question: Do I have to send them anything for 801 application or will they tell me if they need anymore documentation from me?


You are able to send them documents 2 months or less prior to the eligibility date. DIBP should send you a letter/email 2 months or less before your eligibility date.

You need to supply them with evidence since the grant of the 820.

DIBP are quoting people 12 to 15 months waiting time at the moment.


----------



## Marianina

In a nutshell:

Country: Philippines
300 applied: 28 September 2012 (paper)
300 granted: 20 December 2012
820 applied: 26 August 2013 (paper)
820 granted: 29 August 2013
801 applied: 28 August 2015 (online)
801 granted: 11 January 2016!!!

My heartfelt thanks to everyone on this invaluable forum who guided me along the way and generously provided answers, shared suggestions and gave encouragement -- special thanks to Mark Northam, College Girl, KitKaat, Mish and Dinkum (thanks for your encouraging likes!). 

Marianina


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations Marianina...

It's such wonderful news. Thanks for sharing with us all. 4.5 months may show some improvement in processing times. Ours was 5 months. Did you get a phone call or any other contact? I have updated Mish's spreadsheet.

Anyway, best wishes to you both for a long, happy, healthy and successful life together in Oz. 



Marianina said:


> In a nutshell:
> 
> Country: Philippines
> 300 applied: 28 September 2012 (paper)
> 300 granted: 20 December 2012
> 820 applied: 26 August 2013 (paper)
> 820 granted: 29 August 2013
> 801 applied: 28 August 2015 (online)
> 801 granted: 11 January 2016!!!
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to everyone on this invaluable forum who guided me along the way and generously provided answers, shared suggestions and gave encouragement -- special thanks to Mark Northam, College Girl, KitKaat, Mish and Dinkum (thanks for your encouraging likes!).
> 
> Marianina


----------



## Marianina

Dinkum said:


> Congratulations Marianina...
> 
> It's such wonderful news. Thanks for sharing with us all. 4.5 months may show some improvement in processing times. Ours was 5 months. Did you get a phone call or any other contact? I have updated Mish's spreadsheet.
> 
> Anyway, best wishes to you both for a long, happy, healthy and successful life together in Oz.


Thank you very much, Dinkum.

No, no phone call. Just an email message today with a 6-page attachment. (The only other communication I received was an email request last 18 December 2015 for a new AFP clearance because I failed to include my mother's maiden name on the previous one. My mother's maiden name forms part of my full name on my passport. I uploaded the new one 29 December 2015.)


----------



## Melb

Marianina said:


> Thank you very much, Dinkum.
> 
> No, no phone call. Just an email message today with a 6-page attachment. (The only other communication I received was an email request last 18 December 2015 for a new AFP clearance because I failed to include my mother's maiden name on the previous one. My mother's maiden name forms part of my full name on my passport. I uploaded the new one 29 December 2015.)


congratulations..boom boom.
.party...time 4.5 is reallt impressive...


----------



## Marianina

Melb said:


> congratulations..boom boom.
> .party...time 4.5 is reallt impressive...


Thank you, Melb. Hang in there, all of you who are still waiting!


----------



## monkey2015

Dinkum said:


> Congratulations Marianina...
> 
> It's such wonderful news. Thanks for sharing with us all. 4.5 months may show some improvement in processing times. Ours was 5 months. Did you get a phone call or any other contact? I have updated Mish's spreadsheet.
> 
> Anyway, best wishes to you both for a long, happy, healthy and successful life together in Oz.


Hi Dinkum, when you loged your first application, is 330 visa or 820 visa?


----------



## Dinkum

*820 Onshore*

Hi Monkey2015. We first lodged our 820 onshore visa. Hope this helps. 



monkey2015 said:


> Hi Dinkum, when you loged your first application, is 330 visa or 820 visa?


----------



## monkey2015

Dinkum said:


> Hi Monkey2015. We first lodged our 820 onshore visa. Hope this helps.


Thank you  
My case are pretty much smiliar with yours, I applied 5 weeks after you, hopefully they will look at mine soon. Finger crossed.


----------



## Segun

Hi Mariania, just wanna say thanks for sharing the great new with us it helps putting our hopes up and congrats God bless .
Segun

B][/B]


Marianina said:


> In a nutshell:
> 
> Country: Philippines
> 300 applied: 28 September 2012 (paper)
> 300 granted: 20 December 2012
> 820 applied: 26 August 2013 (paper)
> 820 granted: 29 August 2013
> 801 applied: 28 August 2015 (online)
> 801 granted: 11 January 2016!!!
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to everyone on this invaluable forum who guided me along the way and generously provided answers, shared suggestions and gave encouragement -- special thanks to Mark Northam, College Girl, KitKaat, Mish and Dinkum (thanks for your encouraging likes!).
> 
> Marianina


----------



## kamal1986

Hi everyone,
It's been five months now , I lodged my 801 visa paper application in August . But haven't got any reply yet. Is there anyone have any idea about the processing time, how long it takes???
Thanks
Kamal


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Kamal
Have a look at the spreadsheet Mish prepared. The link is on the first post in this thread. It is quite helpful in seeing the variations in time taken to grant 801s. DIBP are saying 12-15 months, but it seems that many are granted sooner. Please enter your details too, so we can all see them. Good luck...


----------



## kamal1986

Thanks dinkum.....


----------



## Marianina

Segun said:


> Hi Mariania, just wanna say thanks for sharing the great new with us it helps putting our hopes up and congrats God bless .
> Segun
> B][/B]


Thank you, Segun. I was hesitant to post my grant at first because I did not want to make other members who applied for their 801 way before I did, feel bad. On the other hand, I figured it would also help provide encouragement to others (like you), inasmuch as I did not receive any indication that my grant was forthcoming because it simply stated on my Immi account that my application was received and was being processed, nearly until the grant was given.

Good luck to all of you who are still waiting. For those in the process of lodging their 801, I am no expert, but please do not hesitate to drop me a note if you would like to seek my two-cents worth. 

Marianina


----------



## bumbumn

Hi guys. 

I just want to share my great news, my 801 visa granted today
Thank you all for a long journey
Submitted through lawyer
Eligible date : 21/12/2014
Granted date: 14/01/2016

I am Vietnamese. No additional document, no phone call. I just suddenly received news from my lawyer this morning at 11:00.


----------



## Mish

Congrats bumbumn!!!! The wait is over


----------



## Segun

bumbumn said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I just want to share my great news, my 801 visa granted today
> Thank you all for a long journey
> Submitted through lawyer
> Eligible date : 21/12/2014
> Granted date: 14/01/2016
> 
> I am Vietnamese. No additional document, no phone call. I just suddenly received news from my lawyer this morning at 11:00.


Wow that was a long processing Bumbum thank God it's over now congrat and thanks for sharing this with us God bless 
Segun .


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations on your wonderful news BumBumm! Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.  
(I have updated Mish's spreadsheet.)


----------



## Mish

Dinkum said:


> Congratulations on your wonderful news BumBumm! Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.
> (I have updated Mish's spreadsheet.)


Thank you  - I can't update it during the day when I am on my mobile.


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Mish - No problems for me to do it if you don't mind. I can't delete the old entry though, so it will be waiting for you when you get home. Hope it's cooler where you are. It's 42 degrees here in Sydney. Cheers....


----------



## Mish

Dinkum said:


> Hi Mish - No problems for me to do it if you don't mind. I can't delete the old entry though, so it will be waiting for you when you get home. Hope it's cooler where you are. It's 42 degrees here in Sydney. Cheers....


I am inside in the nice cool aircon so am not sure how hot it is


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi to the new grants. We all cant wait to have. our turn to say the long wait is over


----------



## Jadvic

Hi guys,

Great news today. We were on our way out to dinner and my partner got a text message from Immigration that her 801 was granted! We were sitting in the car going oh my god oh my god oh my god for 5 mins. It was so unexpected! 

Good luck everyone. Hope you will have good news soon too.

Submitted online through immigration agent.
Eligibility date: 30 July 2015
Granted: 14/01/2016
Had one phone interview, which had me worried because the case officer was not happy with the fact that we didn't have a joint savings account. Did not resubmit new evidence though.

(I have updated it on the spreadsheet)


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Jadvic

Congratulations to you both... Wonderful news! 

Best wishes for fabulous future together in Oz.


----------



## Segun

Congrat Jadvic that was a great news only 6 months of processing that's awesome and that's for sharing this great news with us , if I may ask what's your country of origin ?



Jadvic said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Great news today. We were on our way out to dinner and my partner got a text message from Immigration that her 801 was granted! We were sitting in the car going oh my god oh my god oh my god for 5 mins. It was so unexpected!
> 
> Good luck everyone. Hope you will have good news soon too.
> 
> Submitted online through immigration agent.
> Eligibility date: 30 July 2015
> Granted: 14/01/2016
> Had one phone interview, which had me worried because the case officer was not happy with the fact that we didn't have a joint savings account. Did not resubmit new evidence though.
> 
> (I have updated it on the spreadsheet)


----------



## Jadvic

Thanks guys. 
My partner is from S. Korea.



Segun said:


> Congrat Jadvic that was a great news only 6 months of processing that's awesome and that's for sharing this great news with us , if I may ask what's your country of origin ?


----------



## Mish

Jadvic said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Great news today. We were on our way out to dinner and my partner got a text message from Immigration that her 801 was granted! We were sitting in the car going oh my god oh my god oh my god for 5 mins. It was so unexpected!
> 
> Good luck everyone. Hope you will have good news soon too.
> 
> Submitted online through immigration agent.
> Eligibility date: 30 July 2015
> Granted: 14/01/2016
> Had one phone interview, which had me worried because the case officer was not happy with the fact that we didn't have a joint savings account. Did not resubmit new evidence though.
> 
> (I have updated it on the spreadsheet)


Congrats!!

It seems rather unprofessional to send a text message to say the visa had been granted and not send it via email.


----------



## Jadvic

Mish said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> It seems rather unprofessional to send a text message to say the visa had been granted and not send it via email.


My bad! She did get it via email from Immigration. The text message was only from the agent. haha.


----------



## Mish

Jadvic said:


> My bad! She did get it via email from Immigration. The text message was only from the agent. haha.


Lol. I thought it was rather odd to get a text message.


----------



## jay.letts

so i emailed immi yesterday to ask what was going on because they asked for a new police check and its been 25 days since they have received it, i got a reply this morning say your case has been allocated to a case officer for further assess they will be in contact directly if any further information is needed or you will get you a decision on your application....


i keep refreshing my emails every 2 mins is it likely to be today?? or next week OMG im shaking hoping for it today


----------



## Segun

Good luck Jay.letts lets hope it's today all the best , how long have u been waiting if I may ask 
Segun.



jay.letts said:


> so i emailed immi yesterday to ask what was going on because they asked for a new police check and its been 25 days since they have received it, i got a reply this morning say your case has been allocated to a case officer for further assess they will be in contact directly if any further information is needed or you will get you a decision on your application....
> 
> i keep refreshing my emails every 2 mins is it likely to be today?? or next week OMG im shaking hoping for it today


----------



## jay.letts

its 9 months for me now im from UK ( Low risk) they contacted me in December to say i needed a new AFP because it didnt display my middle name and that i had 28 calendar days to provide it to them or it may impact my application decision... so i got it to them like a week after they asked and its just been sitting there so i emailed yesterday to say whats going on, i was so hopeful this morning when i got that email but its coming to the end of the day now so im getting a little less hopeful think i might cry if i dont get it today, i have family over from interstate tomorrow what a celebration that would be if i did get it today


----------



## Mish

I was told by a migration agent once that if they give you 28 days and you supply it after 5 days they still don't continue processing until after 28 days.


----------



## jay.letts

if thats true mish than immi are unfair! they emailed me on the 21st December to inform about my AFP, 5 days after would be christmas day. i did think they wouldnt look at my application again until the 28th day ( monday) but i dunno what to think with them now its fast approaching 5pm in melbourne so i dont think its gonna happen today even though they emailed me at 8.35am Melbourne time today to say it had been allocated a case officer i have no idea how long the assessment goes for


----------



## Mish

Just remember some people may still be on holidays. Just relax it will come when it comes. Worrying about it will not change anything.

Also government employees work until 7pm or 9pm.


----------



## jay.letts

i know i should relax but its easier said than done haha i am the most impatient person alive in any case so much so i hate seeing christmas presents under the tree i dont like suprises because im some organised i like to know when every thing is happening i know worst kinda person to be lol

So they could still grant me tonight after 5?


----------



## Mish

Anything is possible.

I use to be the most impatient person and was during the PMV process but this process has made me chill more and also to the fact that my husband are together in the same country has something to do with it . It is is so much easier when you are living together in the same country vs living in separate countries.


----------



## jay.letts

thats true i guess i take that for granted


----------



## jay.letts

So nothing today sadly and i spoke to my friend who used to work for the partner processing centre and she said nobody works passed 5pm so monday is the next possible day


----------



## yvsher

Hi all,

I have been a silent reader for the past months and I have decided to sign up today to share the good news with all of you. My 801 visa is granted after 4 months of wait! 

My country of origin is Malaysia and I submitted my application online. Please let me know if you have any questions and this looks like the department is working at full speed for us!

Eligibility date: 31 Aug 2015
Submission date: 14 Sept 2015
Granted: 15 Jan 2016

Edit: I have updated the spreadsheet and I must thank everyone here. It is really nice to know that a community exists just to support each other through the uncertainty during the processing period


----------



## Segun

Hello Yvsher congratulation and wow just in 4mouths wait I'm not sure if that it class as high rick or not anyway thanks for sharing the good news with us hopes are up now .
Segun



yvsher said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been a silent reader for the past months and I have decided to sign up today to share the good news with all of you. My 801 visa is granted after 4 months of wait!
> 
> My country of origin is Malaysia and I submitted my application online. Please let me know if you have any questions and this looks like the department is working at full speed for us!
> 
> Eligibility date: 31 Aug 2015
> Submission date: 14 Sept 2015
> Granted: 15 Jan 2016
> 
> Edit: I have updated the spreadsheet and I must thank everyone here. It is really nice to know that a community exists just to support each other through the uncertainty during the processing period


----------



## Gerrywins

Mish said:


> You are able to send them documents 2 months or less prior to the eligibility date. DIBP should send you a letter/email 2 months or less before your eligibility date.
> 
> You need to supply them with evidence since the grant of the 820.
> 
> DIBP are quoting people 12 to 15 months waiting time at the moment.


Thanks for your reply Mish. Just so I can start preparing, what documents will they ask to be submitted for 801? I'm guessing the form 47SP is one of them.


----------



## Mish

Gerrywins said:


> Thanks for your reply Mish. Just so I can start preparing, what documents will they ask to be submitted for 801? I'm guessing the form 47SP is one of them.


https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/partner-permanent-calculator
Just answer yes to the questions and it will give you all the information you need.

In short you don't need a 47SP etc that was done for the 820. You need min 2 x 888, evidence since the grant of 820 in all categories and stat decs answering the questions from sponsor and applicant (only sponsor if applying online).


----------



## AuSiEjOrD

hey guys,

I logged into the immigration site to look at my application status for the 801 visa and the status now says information requested, the weird thing is I never received an email, text message or a phone call requesting information. The thing is I don't know what further information they are requesting as it doesn't say, am I blind, am I missing something??

All it says is "This application requires additional supporting documentation. Please check correspondence and attach the requested documents." What correspondance am I meant to check, I clicked on view mail box and it says No correspondence is available for the selected application. I'm stumped

Thanks


----------



## Mish

When was the status updated? Maybe if only Thursday or Friday they are still generating the letter.

For piece of mind I would call them tomorrow and ask them.

At a guess I would say it is either AFP or more evidence on your relationship. I am curious though please report back and tell us what it is.


----------



## AuSiEjOrD

Mish said:


> When was the status updated? Maybe if only Thursday or Friday they are still generating the letter.
> 
> For piece of mind I would call them tomorrow and ask them.
> 
> At a guess I would say it is either AFP or more evidence on your relationship. I am curious though please report back and tell us what it is.


The status says it was updated in late October so it has been 3 months but I never received any notification?

Is the general procedure if there is any status update they email you, it's possible that the immigration email went to my junk mail and the got deleted but wouldn't they send a follow up email?

I will call them tomorrow and report back.


----------



## Mish

AuSiEjOrD said:


> The status says it was updated in late October so it has been 3 months but I never received any notification?
> 
> Is the general procedure if there is any status update they email you, it's possible that the immigration email went to my junk mail and the got deleted but wouldn't they send a follow up email?
> 
> I will call them tomorrow and report back.


I believe general practice would be to email you. One would think they would have tried to contact again.

Strange ....


----------



## AuSiEjOrD

Mish said:


> I believe general practice would be to email you. One would think they would have tried to contact again.
> 
> Strange ....


It's, I will keep contact them tomorrow and let you know .


----------



## Angelblue

Hello AuSiEjOrD,
That situation happens on me.. I applied by post on my 801. I didn't receive any call, text or anything about they need the AFP on my application and it takes 3 months already passed by before I knew it...just only knew it when I called the department and when I'm on the phone speak to one of the operator said just sent it already on your email about march 20, 2015 and I called the department JULY 1,2015 so it almost 3 months already they told that they emailed it on March 20 but I didn't receive it on my email and also checked it on my spam mail doesn't have any message coming from them and then the operator said on that time I should request that mail to resend on me then after 15 minutes the email is on my inbox...that's why my another AFP certificate is a bit late when send it to them last JULY 5,15...so I suggest that you call them tomorrow so that you will know what you will do....if I didn't call them last time maybe my application will still be hang there for ages because of the doc that they needed...


----------



## AuSiEjOrD

Angelblue said:


> Hello AuSiEjOrD,
> That situation happens on me.. I applied by post on my 801. I didn't receive any call, text or anything about they need the AFP on my application and it takes 3 months already passed by before I knew it...just only knew it when I called the department and when I'm on the phone speak to one of the operator said just sent it already on your email about march 20, 2015 and I called the department JULY 1,2015 so it almost 3 months already they told that they emailed it on March 20 but I didn't receive it on my email and also checked it on my spam mail doesn't have any message coming from them and then the operator said on that time I should request that mail to resend on me then after 15 minutes the email is on my inbox...that's why my another AFP certificate is a bit late when send it to them last JULY 5,15...so I suggest that you call them tomorrow so that you will know what you will do....if I didn't call them last time maybe my application will still be hang there for ages because of the doc that they needed...


Thank you for the response that puts my mind at ease that it has happened to someone else as well, I will see what they say when I call them tomorrow  .


----------



## Melb

My Vivo online is giving me error...will it be consider a good news.

Mish, ur reply will be appriciable.

from last 8 months I didn't recieved any error but today I am getting error.

:/


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> My Vivo online is giving me error...will it be consider a good news.
> 
> Mish, ur reply will be appriciable.
> 
> from last 8 months I didn't recieved any error but today I am getting error.
> 
> :/


VEVO is down.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

too bad i thought its another grant news. We are getting more and more grants. This is positive for all of us


----------



## yvsher

Thanks Segun, I think it's low risk but it is good to know that they are moving really fast. I hope you can get your approval real soon.


Segun said:


> Hello Yvsher congratulation and wow just in 4mouths wait I'm not sure if that it class as high rick or not anyway thanks for sharing the good news with us hopes are up now .
> Segun


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> VEVO is down.


oooo Yes u right. Now Vivo working absolutely fine.


----------



## AuSiEjOrD

I just tried calling immigration and couldn't even get through, there was an automated message saying due to high demand they cannot take my call at the moment and the call disconnected


----------



## Mish

AuSiEjOrD said:


> I just tried calling immigration and couldn't even get through, there was an automated message saying due to high demand they cannot take my call at the moment and the call disconnected


Probably because it is lunch time. Try again later. I have found in the past first thing in the morning is a good time.


----------



## AuSiEjOrD

Mish said:


> Probably because it is lunch time. Try again later. I have found in the past first thing in the morning is a good time.


I called before and if they are busy normally you are just on hold for longer, I will try later


----------



## Mish

AuSiEjOrD said:


> I called before and if they are busy normally you are just on hold for longer, I will try later


They be following what other organisations do the banks do that too. Honestly I would rather just hold for longer than have to call back.

You could try emailing them in the mean time.


----------



## AuSiEjOrD

Mish said:


> They be following what other organisations do the banks do that too. Honestly I would rather just hold for longer than have to call back.
> 
> You could try emailing them in the mean time.


Can't believe it, tried calling for the past 5 hours but it kept saying call back later, sorry Mish but what is their best email address?


----------



## Mish

AuSiEjOrD said:


> Can't believe it, tried calling for the past 5 hours but it kept saying call back later, sorry Mish but what is their best email address?


[email protected]


----------



## panda

FYI: My police cert is already expired. I emailed and asked if I should go ahead and submit a new one, and if adding more docs will restart my queue. 

Their answers are: no need to resubmit, case officer will contact if they need a new one. And No for second question


----------



## Angelblue

Hello Panda,
Its good on you that immi sent you reply...I just email them last past October didn't reply on my question so I tried to ask Mish about updating my application by sending some docs...I'm happy for the answer on your second question that if you send some docs it will not put your application on start queue again. My AFP is not yet expired, I just send my married AFP first but immi send me another email last time asking AFP certificate on my single name because that was the name that I used on my visa. I didn't know that immi sent me email just knew it when I speak to one of the operator last time. I didn't received any email, phone call coming from them. Then Its good that I call Its about 3 months passed after knowing that immi need my AFP cert. (single name).


----------



## panda

Angelblue said:


> Hello Panda,
> Its good on you that immi sent you reply...I just email them last past October didn't reply on my question so I tried to ask Mish about updating my application by sending some docs...I'm happy for the answer on your second question that if you send some docs it will not put your application on start queue again. My AFP is not yet expired, I just send my married AFP first but immi send me another email last time asking AFP certificate on my single name because that was the name that I used on my visa. I didn't know that immi sent me email just knew it when I speak to one of the operator last time. I didn't received any email, phone call coming from them. Then Its good that I call Its about 3 months passed after knowing that immi need my AFP cert. (single name).


Ya, a bit difference this time. The response email came from a case office (no name, no initial tho). I've been receiving all responses from Administration Officer until this one. It took 3 days to get it while usually 2 weeks to get a response. I don't really know but must stop the guessing game lol.


----------



## Amandy

HI All, 

Me again 

Update: Applied online for the Second Stage Permanent Visa 801 on 18th January 2016, a month after eligibility - we got lazy. 

How are the 801s going for processing time?? Any updates?


----------



## Mish

Hi Amandy

Welcome back 

There is a link to a spreadsheet on the first post of this thread of those still waiting and those that have been granted.

Feel free to add your details


----------



## Amandy

Mish said:


> Hi Amandy
> 
> Welcome back
> 
> There is a link to a spreadsheet on the first post of this thread of those still waiting and those that have been granted.
> 
> Feel free to add your details


Thanks Mish,

So your eligibility is in May 2016? For the 801?

Looking forward to the last leg


----------



## Mish

Amandy said:


> Thanks Mish,
> 
> So your eligibility is in May 2016? For the 801?
> 
> Looking forward to the last leg


Yep May 2016. I imagine we will be late submitting the docs too as only get back from overseas a couple of days beforehand.

I can't wait to not have to collect evidence anymore


----------



## Amandy

Mish said:


> Yep May 2016. I imagine we will be late submitting the docs too as only get back from overseas a couple of days beforehand.
> 
> I can't wait to not have to collect evidence anymore


Yeah, we got back from overseas around our eligibility date. Tried to do it before the eligibility date, but it didn't let us proceed online. Oh well all done now. Loving the spreadsheet. Added myself in. Great idea. Hope it is up-to-date.

Will be in touch.

Amandy.


----------



## Mish

Amandy said:


> Yeah, we got back from overseas around our eligibility date. Tried to do it before the eligibility date, but it didn't let us proceed online. Oh well all done now. Loving the spreadsheet. Added myself in. Great idea. Hope it is up-to-date.
> 
> Will be in touch.
> 
> Amandy.


Everyone seems to update when they hear which is good 

We are starting to see some movement too which is good.


----------



## AuSiEjOrD

Mish said:


> When was the status updated? Maybe if only Thursday or Friday they are still generating the letter.
> 
> For piece of mind I would call them tomorrow and ask them.
> 
> At a guess I would say it is either AFP or more evidence on your relationship. I am curious though please report back and tell us what it is.


After calling in the morning and waiting 1 hour and 40 minutes on the phone to get through I spoke to a consultant, I asked her what further documents I needed to submit as the immigration status advised it, she said to ignore that and if they are requesting something they will send a personal email to the email address on file. I wonder why it has that status then, maybe because the part where you upload the documents is generic across a few visas and because I haven't uploaded everything it automatically has that status??


----------



## Yance1991

Hey guys My eligibility date for 801 was on 20th May 2015. So it's been 8 months of waiting. Today My partner's sister called us She said a lady from immigration contacted her as she filled the 888form for us. The lady told her she's been trying to call my partner but never answered last few days. So I told my partner to call back tomorrow .Is it strange my CO never contacted my but my partner and her sister ?also what kind of questions do u expect on the phone interview ?Im nervous please help lol


----------



## Hande

I have a question about my husband (Sponsor) uploading his stat dec, the form is describing the nature of household, commitment to relationship ect... there doesn't seem to be anywhere for me to upload this?


----------



## Mish

It is not strange as Mark mentioned recently to someone that they are paying more attention to the sponsor these days.

The questions can be anything in regards to your relationship.


----------



## 18302

Hande said:


> I have a question about my husband (Sponsor) uploading his stat dec, the form is describing the nature of household, commitment to relationship ect... there doesn't seem to be anywhere for me to upload this?


Attach Documents > Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of > Statutory Declaration


----------



## gcigig

I would like to share my great news with everyone. I just got my PR granted this morning. 
My eligibility date: 1 Aug 2015
Date of application: 8 Aug 2015
Granted date: 20 Jan 2016
I got a phone call from immigration in mid-Dec and they asked me to provide a new police check as the one I submitted didn't have my other name on it. That's the only contact from immigration.

I hope you all will get your PR soon!!! 

I've updated the spreadsheet already. Can Mish please delete the row on the waiting list?


----------



## 18302

Woohoo! My wife's 801 visa just got granted!

820 granted: 29 May 2013
801 eligible: 16 May 2015
801 applied: 15 May 2015
801 granted: 20 Jan 16

8.3 months total, from high risk country

No phone calls or any kind of contact from DIBP at all, just an email this morning.

happy days


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi BonezAU. Thanks for sharing your wonderful news with us all. Best wishes to you and your wife for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



BonezAU said:


> Woohoo! My wife's 801 visa just got granted!
> 
> 820 granted: 29 May 2013
> 801 eligible: 16 May 2015
> 801 applied: 15 May 2015
> 801 granted: 20 Jan 16
> 
> 8.3 months total, from high risk country
> 
> No phone calls or any kind of contact from DIBP at all, just an email this morning.
> 
> happy days


----------



## Segun

Nice one BonezAU congratulations good to know hopes are up more and more thanks for sharing the great new with us .

Segun.



BonezAU said:


> Woohoo! My wife's 801 visa just got granted!
> 
> 820 granted: 29 May 2013
> 801 eligible: 16 May 2015
> 801 applied: 15 May 2015
> 801 granted: 20 Jan 16
> 
> 8.3 months total, from high risk country
> 
> No phone calls or any kind of contact from DIBP at all, just an email this morning.
> 
> happy days


----------



## Segun

Wow another one today alone congrat Gcigig and thanks for sharing this great news with us 
Segun.



gcigig said:


> I would like to share my great news with everyone. I just got my PR granted this morning.
> My eligibility date: 1 Aug 2015
> Date of application: 8 Aug 2015
> Granted date: 20 Jan 2016
> I got a phone call from immigration in mid-Dec and they asked me to provide a new police check as the one I submitted didn't have my other name on it. That's the only contact from immigration.
> 
> I hope you all will get your PR soon!!!
> 
> I've updated the spreadsheet already. Can Mish please delete the row on the waiting list?


----------



## Mish

Congrats guys! Looks like they may be speeding up abit.

Any news from indoaus etc that are waiting over 12 months?


----------



## daveenajohns

gcigig said:


> I would like to share my great news with everyone. I just got my PR granted this morning.
> My eligibility date: 1 Aug 2015
> Date of application: 8 Aug 2015
> Granted date: 20 Jan 2016
> I got a phone call from immigration in mid-Dec and they asked me to provide a new police check as the one I submitted didn't have my other name on it. That's the only contact from immigration.
> 
> I hope you all will get your PR soon!!!
> 
> I've updated the spreadsheet already. Can Mish please delete the row on the waiting list?


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> Congratulations!!!!!


Daveenajohns. I am simply w8ing for ur grant..hope u will get soon.

With ur approval..I will.get the processing time for indian applicants.

hope u get..soon


----------



## daveenajohns

BonezAU said:


> Woohoo! My wife's 801 visa just got granted!
> 
> 820 granted: 29 May 2013
> 801 eligible: 16 May 2015
> 801 applied: 15 May 2015
> 801 granted: 20 Jan 16
> 
> 8.3 months total, from high risk country
> 
> No phone calls or any kind of contact from DIBP at all, just an email this morning.
> 
> happy days


Congratulations BonezAu!!!!!
Glad to know that there is some movement in Mish's spreadsheet.


----------



## jay.letts

I was granted today!!!!


They called my partner to check things over including the 2 weeks we spent apart! Asked him where I work etc 

Eligibility date: 23/05/15 
Applied online 24/03/15

New afp submitted: 21/12/15
Granted 20/01/16
Just short of 9 months  long wait but worth this feeling


----------



## Mish

Congrats!!! 3 visa's approved today on this forum


----------



## Segun

Finally Jay.letts congratulations to you guys nice one and thanks for sharing this great news with us all God bless .

Segun.



jay.letts said:


> I was granted today!!!!
> 
> They called my partner to check things over including the 2 weeks we spent apart! Asked him where I work etc
> 
> Eligibility date: 23/05/15
> Applied online 24/03/15
> 
> New afp submitted: 21/12/15
> Granted 20/01/16
> Just short of 9 months  long wait but worth this feeling


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi Jay.Letts
Thanks for sharing your wonderful news! Enjoy the moment. It will take a long time for the excitement to subside. Very best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



jay.letts said:


> I was granted today!!!!
> 
> They called my partner to check things over including the 2 weeks we spent apart! Asked him where I work etc
> 
> Eligibility date: 23/05/15
> Applied online 24/03/15
> 
> New afp submitted: 21/12/15
> Granted 20/01/16
> Just short of 9 months  long wait but worth this feeling


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi guys,

congratulations. We are all getting there. Thanks for giving us more inspiration that waiting is worth it  more grants to go  Have a happy life ahead.


----------



## Eizzi

Congrats gcigig, BonezAU and jay.letts! Great news, thanks for sharing! You were next to me on the spreadsheet, Jay, so your news especially gives me hope. Best wishes to you all for your life in Aus!


----------



## Yance1991

Congrats all ! Hey jay when did your CO contact your partner ?Do CO normally send you the Grant Email straightway after the phone interview ? I had phone interview yesterday afternoon. Nothing happened yet so far :/


----------



## Eizzi

I'm assuming if they contact you or your partner by phone (on a private number?) and don't get through, they keep trying within reasonable bounds? I know we're meant to give a number that we can be contacted on during business hours, but some jobs mean that you can't just answer your personal phone at any given moment (truck driving/emergency services/etc).


----------



## Yance1991

Hey Eizzi I have the same eligibility date as yours 20th May 2015 lol. Well My CO called my partner last week but she missed it. But she called me yesterday in a private number we had 5mins short interview. That was it .I was hoping the grant email today but nothing happened yet


----------



## Yance1991

She asked questions like about my jobs .What did I do last weekend with my partner?what we did for Xmas ?And more questions about my partner


----------



## Eizzi

Yance1991 said:


> Hey Eizzi I have the same eligibility date as yours 20th May 2015 lol. Well My CO called my partner last week but she missed it. But she called me yesterday in a private number we had 5mins short interview. That was it .I was hoping the grant email today but nothing happened yet


Thanks, good to know. Excellent news that it appears you are about to get granted, must be hard to concentrate haha. I'm trying not to get too excited about you getting a call and having the same eligibility date as me...


----------



## Yance1991

Eizzi said:


> Thanks, good to know. Excellent news that it appears you are about to get granted, must be hard to concentrate haha. I'm trying not to get too excited about you getting a call and having the same eligibility date as me...


I know I'm so nervous lol Good luck to both of us


----------



## Eizzi

Yance1991, please can I have some details if you don't mind, then I can add you to the spreadsheet (or you can do it yourself, whichever)?

What date did you actually apply? Online or paper? From PMV or straight 820? And are you married or de facto? Thanks


----------



## Yance1991

Eizzi said:


> Yance1991, please can I have some details if you don't mind, then I can add you to the spreadsheet (or you can do it yourself, whichever)?
> 
> What date did you actually apply? Online or paper? From PMV or straight 820? And are you married or de facto? Thanks


Yup sure 
20th May 2013 820/801 application lodged by Post
2nd July 2014 820 Granted 
My eligibility date for 801 was 20th May 2015 but I applied earlier Online on April.
Now waiting for grant ....


----------



## Yance1991

Eizzi said:


> Yance1991, please can I have some details if you don't mind, then I can add you to the spreadsheet (or you can do it yourself, whichever)?
> 
> What date did you actually apply? Online or paper? From PMV or straight 820? And are you married or de facto? Thanks


It's de facto


----------



## Eizzi

Yance1991 said:


> Yup sure
> 20th May 2013 820/801 application lodged by Post
> 2nd July 2014 820 Granted
> My eligibility date for 801 was 20th May 2015 but I applied earlier Online on April.
> Now waiting for grant ....


Thanks! Sorry to be anal, can I have the date in April that you applied?
Cheers


----------



## Yance1991

Eizzi said:


> Thanks! Sorry to be anal, can I have the date in April that you applied?
> Cheers


Oh I can't remember exact date on April. Because I didn't receive a confirmation Email after I applied online. But I assume they don't start looking at the application after eligibility date so u can put it down as 20th May .


----------



## Eizzi

Yance1991 said:


> Oh I can't remember exact date on April. Because I didn't receive a confirmation Email after I applied online. But I assume they don't start looking at the application after eligibility date so u can put it down as 20th May .


Yeah no worries. I think it's only on the spreadsheet to account for those who apply *after* their eligibility date. Like, someone I know applied 5 months after. Which is nuts considering some other people have gotten grants in less time!

Thanks, I'll leave you in peace to... repeatedly refresh your inbox, I suppose


----------



## Yance1991

Jadvic said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Great news today. We were on our way out to dinner and my partner got a text message from Immigration that her 801 was granted! We were sitting in the car going oh my god oh my god oh my god for 5 mins. It was so unexpected!
> 
> Good luck everyone. Hope you will have good news soon too.
> 
> Submitted online through immigration agent.
> Eligibility date: 30 July 2015
> Granted: 14/01/2016
> Had one phone interview, which had me worried because the case officer was not happy with the fact that we didn't have a joint savings account. Did not resubmit new evidence though.
> 
> (I have updated it on the spreadsheet)


Hey Jadvic can I ask you when did u get the phone interview before your visa grant ?Thanks


----------



## JOW

Eizzi said:


> Yeah no worries. I think it's only on the spreadsheet to account for those who apply *after* their eligibility date. Like, someone I know applied 5 months after. Which is nuts considering some other people have gotten grants in less time! Thanks, I'll leave you in peace to... repeatedly refresh your inbox, I suppose


Hmmm on my 820 grant it says I am not to apply for me 801, that they will contact me shortly before my eligibility date. I was given my 820 in Oct 2015.

But I'm reading here that many of you actually applied for the 801. Is the process changing or different for different people?


----------



## Mish

JOW said:


> Hmmm on my 820 grant it says I am not to apply for me 801, that they will contact me shortly before my eligibility date. I was given my 820 in Oct 2015.
> 
> But I'm reading here that many of you actually applied for the 801. Is the process changing or different for different people?


It is the same. They don't apply they submit their additional documents.

DIBP usually send the request about 2 months prior to the eligibility date.


----------



## Eizzi

Mish said:


> It is the same. They don't apply they submit their additional documents.
> 
> DIBP usually send the request about 2 months prior to the eligibility date.


Yeah sorry, that's me not using the correct word! We've all submitted them.

It just feels like a whole other application cos it's another huge wad of evidence


----------



## Mish

Eizzi said:


> Yeah sorry, that's me not using the correct word! We've all submitted them.
> 
> It just feels like a whole other application cos it's another huge wad of evidence


Don't worry I think we have all used the apply word by force of habbit.


----------



## Gothenburg

hi
Anybody that can share a link to where i can download a PAPER FORM / Application
for the second stage of an 820 ... the 801 application.

thanks
Göteborg


----------



## Mish

Gothenburg said:


> hi
> Anybody that can share a link to where i can download a PAPER FORM / Application
> for the second stage of an 820 ... the 801 application.
> 
> thanks
> Göteborg


https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/partner-permanent-calculator

Answer yes to the questions and you will get the form and all the other information.


----------



## Gothenburg

Thanks a lot, Mish
(Y)


----------



## befreckled

Does anyone get their permanent visa without submitting additional information?

I applied for my 820 in March 2014 but I haven't heard back yet with regards to my 801. Is that normal?


----------



## Mish

befreckled said:


> Does anyone get their permanent visa without submitting additional information?
> 
> I applied for my 820 in March 2014 but I haven't heard back yet with regards to my 801. Is that normal?


If you apply for your 820 and a decision hasn't been made on it for 2 years then you will go straight to 801. However they may ask for additional info before they approve it.


----------



## befreckled

Hi Mish,
Thanks for that. Sorry I should have been clearer, I received my 820 in Jan 2015. It's almost two months to it being 2 years from my initial 820 application hence I'm wondering.


----------



## 18302

befreckled said:


> Does anyone get their permanent visa without submitting additional information?
> 
> I applied for my 820 in March 2014 but I haven't heard back yet with regards to my 801. Is that normal?


You won't be granted 801 until you apply for it. Did you submit 820 via paper or online? (I can't quite remember when the online system first became available).

They should email you about 2 months before you are eligible for 801 (ie, any day now... 2 months prior to March 2016). What date did you send your 820 application, and when was it granted?

If you haven't heard anything by the end of January, you may want to call Immigration and ask.


----------



## Mish

befreckled said:


> Hi Mish,
> Thanks for that. Sorry I should have been clearer, I received my 820 in Jan 2015. It's almost two months to it being 2 years from my initial 820 application hence I'm wondering.


If you have your 820 then you won't get your 801 unless you submit additional paperwork.


----------



## befreckled

Thanks, BonezAU! We submitted the application for the 820 online, 1 March 2014. I received my 820 in early Jan 2015.


----------



## 18302

befreckled said:


> Thanks, BonezAU! We submitted the application for the 820 online, 1 March 2014. I received my 820 in early Jan 2015.


Ok, it's a good thing you have applied online and already have an Immi account.

There should be nothing stopping you from logging in right now and starting your 801 application.

For your info, this is exactly what the email looks like from Immigration:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6817164/Email content.pdf

And here's the attachment:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6817164/Checklist and step guide.pdf

No reason why you can't log in and start it any time it suits you, considering you are 2 months away from your eligibility date, there's no need to wait for the official contact from Immi.


----------



## befreckled

Thank you!


----------



## Miri24

Hi there,

just wondering, as I'm currently in the same situation.. Applied for my 820 in March 14' and wondering when to apply for my PR, as per permanent residence calculator on the immi page, I should be able to do it, already.

However, once you start going through the steps (online), it asks if a total of 24 months has passed since I lodged the application. If I click 'No', as it's still 2 months to go, I can't go any further.. If I click 'Yes', I'm kinda lying?

Just wondering if you guys think it would be a problem if clicking 'yes' in order to continue? I haven't received any email asking for further docs either..

Thanks so much )


----------



## Mish

Everyone seems to tick yes because they are doing it within the 2 months.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Happy Australian Day to all of us ! more grants ahead.


----------



## stacey88

Hi,

I am new to this and just wondered how everyone is going?

I got my 820 approved Dec 2013 and applied for 801 29 October 2015 - when does the processing time start?

I am from the UK been with my partner for 6 years and like to think we have a very strong relationship and proof of it. I also have an immigration lawyer - does this help at all with the decision? 

Cheers


----------



## Mish

Hi Stacey88

Processing time starts from eligibility date.

An immigration lawyer/agent doesn't make the processing time faster.

They have a backlog at the moment.

Add yourself to the waiting spreadsheet - link is on first post.


----------



## stacey88

Thanks for that - I am sorry for sounding dumb but what date is my eligibility date? I processed the application online and just uploading new things as i go. How often do they call us or partners to clarify things? I dont want to miss it


----------



## Mish

stacey88 said:


> Thanks for that - I am sorry for sounding dumb but what date is my eligibility date? I processed the application online and just uploading new things as i go. How often do they call us or partners to clarify things? I dont want to miss it


Eligibility date is 2 years after you submitted the 820.

They only contact you if they need something otherwise you will not hear anything until they email the decision.


----------



## Camden

Mish said:


> Everyone seems to tick yes because they are doing it within the 2 months.


Hi Mish! I have the exact same question, except that I plan to submit all docs within a month or so. Do you think I should wait until exact 24 months since my temp visa was granted, or shall I just click 'yes'?

Also I have another question regarding the application ID. I first put in the application ID like it said on the grant letter, but it didn't go any further after stage 4. Then I noticed that there is another application ID in the email I got from DIAC, different than the one in the grant letter. I put this new one in, and it worked since.

Is this normal that there are 2 different application IDs? Have anyone experienced the same problem? My only worry is what if it's the wrong person, what if it's not my application.... But I checked Vevo with my grant ID and dob and all looks fine. I tried to call DIAC to ask, but since I called on Skype and the waiting is one hour so I gave up.


----------



## Mish

It is fine to tick yes just they won't look at it until after the eligibility date.

We haven't done our 801 yet (May woo hoo!) but I have heard they email you a new application ID which is for the 801.


----------



## Eizzi

Mish said:


> It is fine to tick yes just they won't look at it until after the eligibility date.
> 
> We haven't done our 801 yet (May woo hoo!) but I have heard they email you a new application ID which is for the 801.


The client ID and the application ID are both the same on my 820 grant letter and the email they sent me requesting more info for my 801. This consistency may have changed since last March though.


----------



## Camden

Mish said:


> It is fine to tick yes just they won't look at it until after the eligibility date.
> 
> We haven't done our 801 yet (May woo hoo!) but I have heard they email you a new application ID which is for the 801.


Thank you! In that case I will probably just take my time in preparing the docs and submit it after the eligibility date then.

I've just figured out that the new application ID might be for permanent visa, and the old one is for temp visa. Or probably in my case my 309 visa was granted in another country, and now the 100 visa will be processed in Australia so they changed the ID.


----------



## Angelblue

Just an update on my second stage visa...I just send an inquiry again on the status of my visa last 21/16 and department replied on 27/16. Last December I just send them additional documents for updating my visa and here is their answer on my inquiry.

Thank you for your email.

I would like to confirm that your documents for your subclass 801 visa application were received by the Department on

12 March 2015. Further documents were received by the Department on 10 July and 21 December 2015. Your application has been placed in a queue for processing.

The Permanent Partner Section acknowledges the time it is taking to process permanent partner applications and that this may be of concern to you and your family.

We regret to inform you that there is a significant backlog of work in the section and we are currently not able to meet the expected service standard processing time of 8 months, as it is more in the 12 - 15 months range.

As we wish to focus on processing applications, we will not be able to respond to the following queries:

· We will not respond to requests for an update on your application.

· We will not acknowledge the receipt of online applications - your TRN number is your receipt that your application form has been submitted.

· We will not prioritise your application. In the interest of fairness to all, applications are processed in date order of lodgement.

· We will not provide a timeframe for the processing of your application.

· We will not acknowledge receipt of miscellaneous documents.

We confirm that we will do the following:

· We will process applications as quickly as possible and advise the outcome immediately.

· We will contact you directly should further information be required.

· We will respond to email inquiries that are not included in the list of responses contained further in this message within 2 weeks.

We would ask that you assist by doing the following:

· Ensure that you refer to the checklist and upload all supporting documents if you submitted your application online.

· Ensure that you refer to the checklist and send us a complete package of information if you intend to forward your documentation by post.

We ask for your patience and understanding during this period.

Yours Sincerely

Administration Officer
Permanent Partner VIC

GM Family | Skilled and Family Delivery

Visa and Citizenship Management

Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Hi mish,

What was the mean of this?. Do I have to wait more longer or not?..I'm on my 10th month of my application from hr country, next month I will study on TAFE and it cost a lot for a temporary visa for Non-subsidies fee of 3,500 per course for 6 months plus the some etc. needed on studies , ohhhhh.....the price is killing my pocket...


----------



## Mish

Angelblue said:


> Hi mish,
> 
> What was the mean of this?. Do I have to wait more longer or not?..I'm on my 10th month of my application from hr country, next month I will study on TAFE and it cost a lot for a temporary visa for Non-subsidies fee of 3,500 per course for 6 months plus the some etc. needed on studies , ohhhhh.....the price is killing my pocket...


It means that processing is taking longer and they are taking 12 to 15 months and you may have to wait up until 15 months for the grant.

I thought TAFE did domestic fees for 820 holders. I remember reading something about that about 12 months ago but could have changed and diff state to state.


----------



## Camden

Angelblue said:


> · We will not acknowledge the receipt of online applications - your TRN number is your receipt that your application form has been submitted.
> 
> ·


Hey Angelblue, I have a question about this part. When I created new application but not yet submitted the online application, the TRN was issued and I can see it on the list of application. What did they mean by "your TRN number is your receipt that your application form has been submitted"? Did you notice that on your online account, the status of your application changed into "submitted" once you sent your online application?

I hope this makes sense... As I'm still preparing for all the documents (I'm only at step 10/20), but as I can see the TRN, I'm a bit confused whether or not you can tell when your application has been sent and processed...

Thank you, and I wish you don't have to wait much longer. It sucks that TAFE fees are much higher for non-permanent residents!


----------



## Angelblue

maybe its different from state to state. I just ask one of the office clerk in TAFE that if I start studying on my 820 visa then after my 801 will be in effect she said that cant change it to the cost of subsidised fee of 1,440 per course. The payments will remain the same...its so sad.....


----------



## Angelblue

Hello Camden,
Based on your Question I cant advice you on it just I didn't experience on applying online...I applied on paper so maybe its better to ask mish or some of the member here about applying their application online...sorry for it...

anyway thanks...hope will not wait longer...


----------



## AngelaMay

*PR granted*

my visa is granted today! yayyy! no phone call or additional docs asked..good luck to all of you guys who are still waiting.


----------



## Mish

AngelaMay said:


> my visa is granted today! yayyy! no phone call or additional docs asked..good luck to all of you guys who are still waiting.


Congrats!! I have updated you in the spreadsheet.


----------



## AngelaMay

Mish said:


> Congrats!! I have updated you in the spreadsheet.


Thank you Mish, you guys are really very helpful.. hope more grants in coming days


----------



## Angelblue

Hello AgelaMay,

Congrats.. and Good luck!...


----------



## daveenajohns

AngelaMay said:


> my visa is granted today! yayyy! no phone call or additional docs asked..good luck to all of you guys who are still waiting.


Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats AngelaMay. another grant and good news to all of us.


----------



## Segun

AngelaMay said:


> my visa is granted today! yayyy! no phone call or additional docs asked..good luck to all of you guys who are still waiting.


That's a good news of the few days before Feb, Congratulations it's a great new finger cross for the rest of us this upcoming news month of Feb. and thanks for sharing this with us .


----------



## Zamaussie

GOOOD NEWS !!!!
Am glad to report that I have been granted PR today from High Risk Country:
Applied/Submitted online : 11 September 2015
Granted :01/02/2016.

No interview,No contact ,....


----------



## Mish

Zamaussie said:


> GOOOD NEWS !!!!
> Am glad to report that I have been granted PR today from High Risk Country:
> Applied/Submitted online : 11 September 2015
> Granted :01/02/2016.
> 
> No interview,No contact ,....


Congrats!! That is great for a HR country


----------



## Melb

Zamaussie said:


> GOOOD NEWS !!!!
> Am glad to report that I have been granted PR today from High Risk Country:
> Applied/Submitted online : 11 September 2015
> Granted :01/02/2016.
> 
> No interview,No contact ,....


congratulations
....please share more details ....

I have also applied but I was told 12 to 15 months ....how come some are getting before that....I am happy for good news but I am.not able 2 understand is this system is fair.

Ur grant gives us motivation but ...

any update ...how ur online status got changed ...will be g8 if u share ur experience.


----------



## Zamaussie

Hi Melb,
I was also told that it will take that long,but as they say each case is unique maybe that is why other are getting earlier even though they have almost same eligibility date. I checked my online status this morning and it was still showing something like "This application has been received ,but has not yet been put for assessment"...Then I saw the grant email later in the afternoon when I was still at work.

We just came back from our holidays in Africa where we spent just under a month..After arriving a week ago I uploaded all our receipts ,permits and air tickets to my immiAccount. Then I got the grant email today which is about 4 months from the day i submitted the application online....

Thanks everyone for all your information it keeps us all going as we wait for the visas.....Good Luck to all those waiting for their visas


----------



## Melb

Zamaussie said:


> Hi Melb,
> I was also told that it will take that long,but as they say each case is unique maybe that is why other are getting earlier even though they have almost same eligibility date. I checked my online status this morning and it was still showing something like "This application has been received ,but has not yet been put for assessment"...Then I saw the grant email later in the afternoon when I was still at work.
> 
> We just came back from our holidays in Africa where we spent just under a month..After arriving a week ago I uploaded all our receipts ,permits and air tickets to my immiAccount. Then I got the grant email today which is about 4 months from the day i submitted the application online....
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your information it keeps us all going as we wait for the visas.....Good Luck to all those waiting for their visas


Thanks dear for all the useful information...hAve a wonderful life ..so happy for u...

Cheers
Melb


----------



## XXIndaussie

Melb said:


> Hi below applicants
> 
> Indoaus ..just about to enter in 14 months
> Daveenajohns..alreday crossed 8 to 9 months
> Deep90...running in 9 momths
> and
> xx...also crossed more than 9 months
> 
> all above four application are from INDIA & we haven't heard anything from them. It will be appriciable if all 4 can update about there current status.
> 
> hope you will reply toy post.
> 
> MELB


Hi Melb,

First time poster but long time lurker. This forum, especially this thread, is continuting to help me stay positive as I wait for the final approval.

Apologies for not replying sooner to your post (I was the one whose details were under 'XX' in the shared Excel. I've changed it now to XXIndaussie). I guess I was thinking that I would register for the forum and post once I got my PR. Silly me for thinking that...it is looking more like I will have to wait it out for the rest of this calendar year 

Here are my details:
Applied for 820 (paper): 22 Apr 2013
Received 820: 11 May 2013
Eligible for 801: 22 Apr 2015
Applied for 801 (online) : 6 Jul 2015 (I applied late because my partner and I were in the middle of finishing our house build, plus moving in, plus my mum visiting from India, plus I just needed a break...)
Status: still waiting

Whenever I see another approval where the application date was after mine, I feel at the same time happiness for the applicant (after having waited so long in agony) and sadness because there isn't any discernible reason or criteria for the order of visa approvals.

-XXIndaussie-


----------



## Segun

Zamaussie said:


> GOOOD NEWS !!!!
> Am glad to report that I have been granted PR today from High Risk Country:
> Applied/Submitted online : 11 September 2015
> Granted :01/02/2016.
> 
> No interview,No contact ,....


Wow great news Zamaussie happy for you congreatulations and thanks for sharing the great news with us God bless .


----------



## XXIndaussie

Zamaussie said:


> GOOOD NEWS !!!!
> Am glad to report that I have been granted PR today from High Risk Country:
> Applied/Submitted online : 11 September 2015
> Granted :01/02/2016.
> 
> No interview,No contact ,....


Congrats Zamaussie!!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats Zamaussie : another positive news as always. we cannot do much at the moment to wait for our grant day! it is frustrating but I believe its worth the wait.


----------



## AuSiEjOrD

Hey guys,

I am happy to say that my partners permanent visa got approved today, no phone call, no request for further documents, just an email staying that it was approved!!

Eligible for 801: 03 May 2015
Applied for 801 (online) : 08 Oct 2015 (Because I was lazy)

Feel free to ask any questions


----------



## Melb

AuSiEjOrD said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am happy to say that my partners permanent visa got approved today, no phone call, no request for further documents, just an email staying that it was approved!!
> 
> Eligible for 801: 03 May 2015
> Applied for 801 (online) : 08 Oct 2015 (Because I was lazy)
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions


which country are u from

congratulations guys


----------



## Mish

AuSiEjOrD said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am happy to say that my partners permanent visa got approved today, no phone call, no request for further documents, just an email staying that it was approved!!
> 
> Eligible for 801: 03 May 2015
> Applied for 801 (online) : 08 Oct 2015 (Because I was lazy)
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions


Congrats!!! The benefit of submitting the docs late is you don't have to wait as long since they go by the eligibility date


----------



## AuSiEjOrD

Mish said:


> Congrats!!! The benefit of submitting the docs late is you don't have to wait as long since they go by the eligibility date


My partner is from the Philippines


----------



## Segun

AuSiEjOrD said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am happy to say that my partners permanent visa got approved today, no phone call, no request for further documents, just an email staying that it was approved!!
> 
> Eligible for 801: 03 May 2015
> Applied for 801 (online) : 08 Oct 2015 (Because I was lazy)
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions


Hey Ausiejord, congratulations happy for you guys


----------



## Becky26

AuSiEjOrD said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am happy to say that my partners permanent visa got approved today, no phone call, no request for further documents, just an email staying that it was approved!!
> 
> Eligible for 801: 03 May 2015
> Applied for 801 (online) : 08 Oct 2015 (Because I was lazy)
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions


Congratulations on the visa grant!  Such a happy news. 
Hope you have a long and happy life with your partner in Australia.
Thanks for sharing the good news with us.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Angelblue

Hi AuSiEjOrD,

Congrats!...lucky for very short period of time waiting....good luck with your family life in oz.


----------



## XXIndaussie

I haven't been able to view my application on ImmiAccount once I log in.

This makes sense with the known technical issues (the website had a screen that said "There are several known issues relating to ImmiAccount which we are currently investigating" and "A number of users have reported difficulty logging into their ImmiAccount").

But...I don't know whether to be a) upset or annoyed, for not being able to view my app, even though most likely no change has happened; b) cautiously optimistic, since this _could_ be a sign that things are progressing...


----------



## XXIndaussie

False alarm...still no progress on application. I was able to view my application using Internet Explorer. And it still says "This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment."

*sob*


----------



## Segun

XXIndaussie said:


> False alarm...still no progress on application. I was able to view my application using Internet Explorer. And it still says "This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment."
> 
> *sob*


Hi xxindaussie this is what my application staus says below

information
Important information
This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required.


----------



## XXIndaussie

Segun said:


> Hi xxindaussie this is what my application staus says below
> 
> information
> Important information
> This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required.


That's not too bad, correct? Has it been that status for some time now?


----------



## Segun

XXIndaussie said:


> That's not too bad, correct? Has it been that status for some time now?


Yes the status came up around December sence I applied online 20th July 2015 ,. It's was application received and it's on process , so almost 7th months this Feb still waiting .


----------



## Bamborabi

Hello Folks !!

Greetings !!

I called immigration today and finally got through. The operator sounded either drugged,dazed & confused or mentally retarded (Even God may have a hard time deciphering that ). He had absolutely no patience whatsoever. In a screeching tone he yiked " Due to high volume of applications the processing time has increased to 12-15 months for Subclass 100 Visa applications and 18-24 months for 801 Visa applications. He assumed I was waiting for 801 so he first told me the processing time for 801, then when I said I'm waiting for my 100 Visa he rambled abt the processing time for 100 visa. I felt like someone just gave me a rope and asked me to go and hang myself.

Regards,
Bamborabi


----------



## daveenajohns

Bamborabi said:


> Hello Folks !!
> 
> Greetings !!
> 
> I called immigration today and finally got through. The operator sounded either drugged,dazed & confused or mentally retarded (Even God may have a hard time deciphering that ). He had absolutely no patience whatsoever. In a screeching tone he yiked " Due to high volume of applications the processing time has increased to 12-15 months for Subclass 100 Visa applications and 18-24 months for 801 Visa applications. He assumed I was waiting for 801 so he first told me the processing time for 801, then when I said I'm waiting for my 100 Visa he rambled abt the processing time for 100 visa. I felt like someone just gave me a rope and asked me to go and hang myself.
> 
> Regards,
> Bamborabi


18-24 months? God help me.


----------



## Segun

daveenajohns said:


> 18-24 months? God help me.


Well I have a friend that they told that also 18-24 months all cos all 309&100 from applied from out of the country but however not all application for 100 second stage waiting that long only some on very lucky once, it's called delay tactics but they gave him after 20 months but they ask him to send form 88 again for the second stage before grant,I hope it's not going to happen to anyone here all the best .


----------



## AngeliquePrince

goodluck to all of us if they changed it to 18-24 months. I just feel annoyed now.


----------



## Mish

I know it is frustrating to all with the long waiting times but please refrain from name calling DIBP employees. The call centrw staff are only telling people what their scripting says.

Just remember you are living together with your partners and not apart. It would be alot worse if you had to live apart whilst waiting.

I commend DIBP for their work. It can't be an easy job having to determine if someone is genuine or not. I know I definitely would like to have to determine that.


----------



## XXIndaussie

I still haven't gotten used to the idea of waiting for what looks to be the rest of this calendar year (I applied in July 2015, so 15 months from then is just a couple of months before the end of the 2016 year). And now there's the possibility of that wait being extended by another year? Being frustrated is an understatement...


----------



## Segun

XXIndaussie said:


> I still haven't gotten used to the idea of waiting for what looks to be the rest of this calendar year (I applied in July 2015, so 15 months from then is just a couple of months before the end of the 2016 year). And now there's the possibility of that wait being extended by another year? Being frustrated is an understatement...


Yes that even if you are waiting on 801 but for those who are waiting on 100 will be a bit longer as there waiting time is difference but not all cos, it's only going to take long on 100 visa only if the applicant lived in other countries more than 12months apart from there home of origin before moving to Australia then it's kinds of thanks longer for them will might be waiting 18-24 months as the co may diside to do a further check though ASIO even after you have provide police clearance from
All of those countries . My friend went though all of that and got his 100 visa after 20 months of waiting no it more not apply to all holding 309 if you are not sure called the Dep of immi and check this out .


----------



## Segun

Mish said:


> I know it is frustrating to all with the long waiting times but please refrain from name calling DIBP employees. The call centrw staff are only telling people what their scripting says.
> 
> Just remember you are living together with your partners and not apart. It would be alot worse if you had to live apart whilst waiting.
> 
> I commend DIBP for their work. It can't be an easy job having to determine if someone is genuine or not. I know I definitely would like to have to determine that.


Hello Mish , I know it's abit crazy how dibp deal with going sometime its don't look fair , but if u are holding 820 waiting time worse case most cases are 12 to 13 months wait or even less so figer cross things may change keep strong ok good news it's on it's way .


----------



## Mish

Segun said:


> Hello Mish , I know it's abit crazy how dibp deal with going sometime its don't look fair , but if u are holding 820 waiting time worse case most cases are 12 to 13 months wait or even less so figer cross things may change keep strong ok good news it's on it's way .


We haven't even applied for 801 yet as my husband's eligibility date is in May.

I wonder if coming from overseas makes having had an application from overseas makes you not worry how long it will take. I know people that came from a PMV and their eligibility date is soon too and they have said they don't care how long it takes because they are living together. A friend of mine her husband is waiting for his 100 and they aren't fussed either.

I think the problem is some countries are huge red flags based on past applicants from those countries. I guess it is no different to people from certain countries not being able to get tourist visa's because of past actions from people from their countries.


----------



## Segun

Mish said:


> We haven't even applied for 801 yet as my husband's eligibility date is in May.
> 
> I wonder if coming from overseas makes having had an application from overseas makes you not worry how long it will take. I know people that came from a PMV and their eligibility date is soon too and they have said they don't care how long it takes because they are living together. A friend of mine her husband is waiting for his 100 and they aren't fussed either.
> 
> I think the problem is some countries are huge red flags based on past applicants from those countries. I guess it is no different to people from certain countries not being able to get tourist visa's because of past actions from people from their countries.


You are right .


----------



## Melb

Bamborabi said:


> Hello Folks !!
> 
> Greetings !!
> 
> I called immigration today and finally got through. The operator sounded either drugged,dazed & confused or mentally retarded (Even God may have a hard time deciphering that ). He had absolutely no patience whatsoever. In a screeching tone he yiked " Due to high volume of applications the processing time has increased to 12-15 months for Subclass 100 Visa applications and 18-24 months for 801 Visa applications. He assumed I was waiting for 801 so he first told me the processing time for 801, then when I said I'm waiting for my 100 Visa he rambled abt the processing time for 100 visa. I felt like someone just gave me a rope and asked me to go and hang myself.
> 
> Regards,
> Bamborabi


18 to 24...for 801....are u serious..? or jocking


----------



## kamal1986

Even I called immigration about my 801 visa and operator told me 12 to 15 months . She didn't even asked about my details to check in system but replied me straight way w8 for 12 to 15 months .


----------



## Mish

kamal1986 said:


> Even I called immigration about my 801 visa and operator told me 12 to 15 months . She didn't even asked about my details to check in system but replied me straight way w8 for 12 to 15 months .


I imagine they must get alot of phone calls daily about it.


----------



## Melb

kamal1986 said:


> Even I called immigration about my 801 visa and operator told me 12 to 15 months . She didn't even asked about my details to check in system but replied me straight way w8 for 12 to 15 months .


thanks for conforming


----------



## Segun

kamal1986 said:


> Even I called immigration about my 801 visa and operator told me 12 to 15 months . She didn't even asked about my details to check in system but replied me straight way w8 for 12 to 15 months .


Yes I called them not too long ago they said 12 to 15 months for 801 class


----------



## VCB4vcb

good day guys ,i ve been waiting for my 801 its been 10 months and no response im planning to go overseas (india ) end of this month ,should i notify immi that im leaving .pls reply


----------



## Mish

VCB4vcb said:


> good day guys ,i ve been waiting for my 801 its been 10 months and no response im planning to go overseas (india ) end of this month ,should i notify immi that im leaving .pls reply


Depends how long you will be gone.


----------



## Stephen james

*Grant*



VCB4vcb said:


> good day guys ,i ve been waiting for my 801 its been 10 months and no response im planning to go overseas (india ) end of this month ,should i notify immi that im leaving .pls reply


Hello everyone, been looking at these post for many months.i just recieved my 801 grant February 1st. Married onshore, no agent, paper application, applied March 15 2013. Sent 801 paper work January 2015, 2 months before eligibility as allowed, never married no children, good medical good clearances, so over joyed, thank you to my case officer and immigration,dream come true!cant wait for citizenship! So about 11 months,, forms are moving so awesome keep your chins up!


----------



## XXIndaussie

Stephen james said:


> Hello everyone, been looking at these post for many months.i just recieved my 801 grant February 1st. Married onshore, no agent, paper application, applied March 15 2013. Sent 801 paper work January 2015, 2 months before eligibility as allowed, never married no children, good medical good clearances, so over joyed, thank you to my case officer and immigration,dream come true!cant wait for citizenship! So about 11 months,, forms are moving so awesome keep your chins up!


Congrats Stephen!


----------



## Melb

VCB4vcb said:


> good day guys ,i ve been waiting for my 801 its been 10 months and no response im planning to go overseas (india ) end of this month ,should i notify immi that im leaving .pls reply


yes must call . u can't leave oz without informing immigration.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> yes must call . u can't leave oz without informing immigration.


It depends how long they are gone. A few weeks you don't need to tell them.

Technically you don't need to tell them at all because you can be anywhere in the world when it is granted.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> It depends how long they are gone. A few weeks you don't need to tell them.
> 
> Technically you don't need to tell them at all because you can be anywhere in the world when it is granted.


As per standard rules I have seen ..an applicant nerd to inform if they are leaving oz. When 820 was granted it was written in the instructions.

must inform and tell leaving and entry date to.immigration.

Mish you check the 820 rules I.have just seen and it's updated.

cheeera


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> As per standard rules I have seen ..an applicant nerd to inform if they are leaving oz. When 820 was granted it was written in the instructions.
> 
> must inform and tell leaving and entry date to.immigration.
> 
> Mish you check the 820 rules I.have just seen and it's updated.
> 
> cheeera


That is only if your contact details are changing ie. Email/phone. If they can contact you while you are overseas.

We never notified them when going overseas and I know of quite a few that haven't either.

Contacting DIBP all the time is what delays visa's etc.


----------



## Segun

Stephen james said:


> Hello everyone, been looking at these post for many months.i just recieved my 801 grant February 1st. Married onshore, no agent, paper application, applied March 15 2013. Sent 801 paper work January 2015, 2 months before eligibility as allowed, never married no children, good medical good clearances, so over joyed, thank you to my case officer and immigration,dream come true!cant wait for citizenship! So about 11 months,, forms are moving so awesome keep your chins up!


Wow great news Stephen James , congrat nice one , how long did u wait for before u got your 801 ?


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats Stephen James. It seems that paper application is a little bit late to be granted. But we are so happy for all your great news. thanks for sharing the news and the joy.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I agree with Mish, no need to inform Immi for any holidays offshore. If you or partner/husband receives govt benefits ingorm Centrelink. We have never called Immi unless something changes with your documents such as passports and home address.


----------



## k8tielouise

*Latest wait time?*

Hi All, We have just submitted the second stage for processing. What is the latest wait time now? First stage took 13 months and we were expecting 6-9 months this time around but seems that has blown out. My partner is Irish and our application is straight forward although I know that no longer seems to matter! Thank you


----------



## Mish

k8tielouise said:


> Hi All, We have just submitted the second stage for processing. What is the latest wait time now? First stage took 13 months and we were expecting 6-9 months this time around but seems that has blown out. My partner is Irish and our application is straight forward although I know that no longer seems to matter! Thank you


There is a link to the waiting spreadsheet on first post you can look at and add your name to.

Waiting time is anything from 4 months to 15 months and waiting.

DIBP are quoting 12 to 15 months.


----------



## Bluesea

*801 granted!*

Hi all, the other day (3 Feb) I received a very pleasant surprise when checking my email - a letter saying that my 801 visa had been granted! This was an extra special day as later that day I gave birth to our daughter!!!

Given the processing time DIBP are quoting and lots of peoples experience that I have read on here, we hadn't anticipated hearing anything for at least another 6 months so it was such a shock!

All the best to everyone still waiting and thank you for your support through this forum (even if I was just lurking in the background most of the time - it has been good to know there is a group of people going through the same process).

Bluesea


----------



## Melb

Bluesea said:


> Hi all, the other day (3 Feb) I received a very pleasant surprise when checking my email - a letter saying that my 801 visa had been granted! This was an extra special day as later that day I gave birth to our daughter!!!
> 
> Given the processing time DIBP are quoting and lots of peoples experience that I have read on here, we hadn't anticipated hearing anything for at least another 6 months so it was such a shock!
> 
> All the best to everyone still waiting and thank you for your support through this forum (even if I was just lurking in the background most of the time - it has been good to know there is a group of people going through the same process).
> 
> Bluesea


congratulations
..plz share ur eligibility date


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news Blueseas... PR and a baby too! Best wishes to you all for a long, happy and successful family life together in Oz. 

PS - I note that your eligibility date and other details are easy to find in Mish's spreadsheet.



Bluesea said:


> Hi all, the other day (3 Feb) I received a very pleasant surprise when checking my email - a letter saying that my 801 visa had been granted! This was an extra special day as later that day I gave birth to our daughter!!!
> 
> Given the processing time DIBP are quoting and lots of peoples experience that I have read on here, we hadn't anticipated hearing anything for at least another 6 months so it was such a shock!
> 
> All the best to everyone still waiting and thank you for your support through this forum (even if I was just lurking in the background most of the time - it has been good to know there is a group of people going through the same process).
> 
> Bluesea


----------



## Bluesea

Melb said:


> congratulations
> ..plz share ur eligibility date


Thanks Melb. Eligibility date was 1 September 2015 but we didn't apply until 30 September 2015.

PS - Could someone please update my details in the spreadsheet to show that we have been granted our visa? I can't seem to do it at the moment. Thank you


----------



## Dinkum

*Updated*

Hi Bluesea - I have updated the 'Granted' section of Mish's spreadsheet. Mish will have to delete your row in the 'Waiting' Section. Keep smiling... 



Bluesea said:


> Thanks Melb. Eligibility date was 1 September 2015 but we didn't apply until 30 September 2015.
> 
> PS - Could someone please update my details in the spreadsheet to show that we have been granted our visa? I can't seem to do it at the moment. Thank you


----------



## Bluesea

Dinkum said:


> Thanks for sharing your wonderful news Blueseas... PR and a baby too! Best wishes to you all for a long, happy and successful family life together in Oz.
> 
> PS - I note that your eligibility date and other details are easy to find in Mish's spreadsheet.


Thanks Dinkum! I appreciate how supportive and helpful you have been on this forum.


----------



## snowydragon

Hi all! Me and my ozzie gf applied Xmas eve 2014!! I've been on Bridging Visa A ever since!! so that 13 months in total, can't wait to get this thing finalised so we can get on with the rest of our lives...at this rate we will be applying for my PR as soon as I get accepted for temp, which isnt so bad i suppose. I just hte not being able to visit my family back in the UK, many of my relatives are having kids I've yet to meet and some of my family members have even passed on  but not much I can do about that, just hope this will all be worth it in the end?!?


----------



## k8tielouise

*Attaching evidence*

Hi, We applied for the 820 visa using a paper application but have since submitted an online application. It suggests documents to attach for evidence but do we have to submit all the same identify documents etc again as shouldn't they be on file? What sort of evidence have people submitted this time around? Thanks


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats bluesea. another good news for us and worth the wait.


----------



## Mish

Bluesea said:


> Hi all, the other day (3 Feb) I received a very pleasant surprise when checking my email - a letter saying that my 801 visa had been granted! This was an extra special day as later that day I gave birth to our daughter!!!
> 
> Given the processing time DIBP are quoting and lots of peoples experience that I have read on here, we hadn't anticipated hearing anything for at least another 6 months so it was such a shock!
> 
> All the best to everyone still waiting and thank you for your support through this forum (even if I was just lurking in the background most of the time - it has been good to know there is a group of people going through the same process).
> 
> Bluesea


Congrats!!

I have noticed a few people that applied late have gotten their visas pretty fast


----------



## Mish

k8tielouise said:


> Hi, We applied for the 820 visa using a paper application but have since submitted an online application. It suggests documents to attach for evidence but do we have to submit all the same identify documents etc again as shouldn't they be on file? What sort of evidence have people submitted this time around? Thanks


You submit the same type of evidence as the 820. You need to address all 4 categories again.

You will need evidence since the grant of the 820.


----------



## Dayvt

Hi Mish,
Any chance you can add a filter to row 1?
Just click on the number 1 then Data -> Filter
It will allow people to select like people and see where they are on the list
I tried, but the sheet is protected
Thanks


----------



## Mish

Dayvt said:


> Hi Mish,
> Any chance you can add a filter to row 1?
> Just click on the number 1 then Data -> Filter
> It will allow people to select like people and see where they are on the list
> I tried, but the sheet is protected
> Thanks


Sorry no. I keep turning the filter off on one of them because whenever I go in someone has left the filter on and not changed it back to display everyone.


----------



## Dayvt

Mish said:


> Sorry no. I keep turning the filter off on one of them because whenever I go in someone has left the filter on and not changed it back to display everyone.


Ah ok. No worries. Understand

Will just c&p and do in another excel


----------



## elnazi86

Hi All,

I've applied online for 801 visa in Feb 2015 and still waiting!!! 

Please add me to the spreadsheet as well 

Thanks


----------



## BionicAllah

So it's that time again! I'm on the second stage now waiting for my 801 visa. 
I've submitted the application and I've started to upload proof of our continuing relationship. For some reason I have to fill on Form 80 again which I find a little weird. Anyone else have to do that? 
Also what are the waiting times? I'm eligible from the 18th Feb 2016


----------



## Mish

BionicAllah said:


> So it's that time again! I'm on the second stage now waiting for my 801 visa.
> I've submitted the application and I've started to upload proof of our continuing relationship. For some reason I have to fill on Form 80 again which I find a little weird. Anyone else have to do that?
> Also what are the waiting times? I'm eligible from the 18th Feb 2016


People have been quoted 12 to 15 months but some people get it in less time.


----------



## dinl

Mish said:


> People have been quoted 12 to 15 months but some people get it in less time.


12 to 15 month from got 820? Or from two years after 820?


----------



## BionicAllah

Mish said:


> People have been quoted 12 to 15 months but some people get it in less time.


Well that throws a spanner in the works! I've been very naive about the second stage of the partner visa. Thought it was a lot easier and was approved relatively quick.


----------



## Mish

dinl said:


> 12 to 15 month from got 820? Or from two years after 820?


12 to 18 months from eligibility date for 801. Read this thread and you will see DIBP have been quoting this time due to backlog.


----------



## Mish

BionicAllah said:


> Well that throws a spanner in the works! I've been very naive about the second stage of the partner visa. Thought it was a lot easier and was approved relatively quick.


It is a lot more full on now because of visa and marriage fraud. The amount of evidence is the same as the 820 now and they are taking longer to process.

We have seen some done in 6 months but others are still waiting over 12 months.

Check out the waiting spreadsheet on the firat page and add yourself if you haven't yet.


----------



## Valentine1981

BionicAllah said:


> So it's that time again! I'm on the second stage now waiting for my 801 visa.
> I've submitted the application and I've started to upload proof of our continuing relationship. For some reason I have to fill on Form 80 again which I find a little weird. Anyone else have to do that?
> Also what are the waiting times? I'm eligible from the 18th Feb 2016


was your 820 a paper application? I know my cousin who did paper 820 and online 801 had to re-do form 80


----------



## dinl

Mish said:


> 12 to 18 months from eligibility date for 801. Read this thread and you will see DIBP have been quoting this time due to backlog.


Sorry Mish, what is eligibility date mean, how to count it? Is it two years after application? I am still waiting 820 now. Thanks


----------



## Mish

dinl said:


> Sorry Mish, what is eligibility date mean, how to count it? Is it two years after application? I am still waiting 820 now. Thanks


It is 2 years after you lodged your 820.


----------



## BionicAllah

Valentine1981 said:


> was your 820 a paper application? I know my cousin who did paper 820 and online 801 had to re-do form 80


Hey,

Yeah we did our 820 in paper form and the 801 online. 
I looooooooove Form 80


----------



## J.K

hi everyone

I am following the thread for last couple of months now, finally decided to create an account to become part of the waiting group. I am waiting over 9 months now.

regards
J.K


----------



## Segun

Bluesea said:


> Thanks Melb. Eligibility date was 1 September 2015 but we didn't apply until 30 September 2015.
> 
> PS - Could someone please update my details in the spreadsheet to show that we have been granted our visa? I can't seem to do it at the moment. Thank you


Congrat Bluesea happy for you guys .


----------



## Jessicag

Our date was 17th of jan 2015 been almost 13 months


----------



## daveenajohns

Jessicag said:


> Our date was 17th of jan 2015 been almost 13 months


Did you contact the DIBP?


----------



## Mish

Jessicag said:


> Our date was 17th of jan 2015 been almost 13 months


What country is the applicant from?

There is a link to a waiting spreadsheet on the first post of this thread that you can add yourself to.


----------



## J.K

When I called last time they said 12 to 15 months of waiting period which sound like a standard response for everyone who calls after waiting for more than 8 months.


----------



## Mish

J.K said:


> When I called last time they said 12 to 15 months of waiting period which sound like a standard response for everyone who calls after waiting for more than 8 months.


Most government agencies quote the standard processing time if you are still within it which is why alot of times there is no point ringing until you pass it.


----------



## J.K

Mish said:


> Most government agencies quote the standard processing time if you are still within it which is why alot of times there is no point ringing until you pass it.


Yeah I know that but when I rang them processing time i was aware of was 6 to 8 months. So if we do not communicate with them I think we shall not be aware of standard processing time. My former reply was for jessicag because she said she has been waiting for 13 months.


----------



## Arjun2425

Hi Rishi, I was reading this thread it's not fair whatever happened to you. I wish you good luck with ur MRT.


----------



## Segun

Arjun2425 said:


> Hi Rishi, I was reading this thread it's not fair whatever happened to you. I wish you good luck with ur MRT.


Hi what happen to his application ? I can't see this Rishi post anywhere on here .


----------



## Arjun2425

Brother, I'm in the same boat as you. I'm very stressed atm is there any chance can talk to u in person and get some advice from you. thank you very much.


----------



## daveenajohns

Arjun2425 said:


> Brother, I'm in the same boat as you. I'm very stressed atm is there any chance can talk to u in person and get some advice from you. thank you very much.


Hi Arjun,
You may need to send private message to Rishi . He may not be following this thread regularly. Good luck


----------



## Rishi1425

Hi Arjun,

Please check your inbox .. Sure we can talk.


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi Arjun, 
Is it possible if you can share your timelines such as when and which visa you have applied. 
Thanks


----------



## daveenajohns

Rishi1425 said:


> Hi Arjun,
> 
> Please check your inbox .. Sure we can talk.


Hi Rishi,
Glad i was wrong.


----------



## Arjun2425

Rishi1425 said:


> Hi becky
> 
> Of course it is required in Indian culture..that you go aling with your family and your family should know everything about you and your partner.
> 
> But my case was different as i dont go along well with my family bcoz of my step mom.. And because of her rest of my family is getting apart from me .. And i have just a relation with them just for the sake of keeping relationship..
> 
> And we explain this case officer .
> 
> But case officer taken the general view of Indian culture not case by case which they suppuse to do.
> 
> Thats where the problem is.
> 
> Regards
> Rishi


hi Rishi, i have a similar story to you. I need some help from you. I'm new here i don't even know how to private message here. can you please message me. thanks brother.


----------



## Mish

Arjun2425 said:


> hi Rishi, i have a similar story to you. I need some help from you. I'm new here i don't even know how to private message here. can you please message me. thanks brother.


You can't private message until you are 5 posts.


----------



## Rishi1425

Hi arjun

Can you view the messages..???


----------



## Becky26

Rishi1425 said:


> Hi Arjun,
> 
> Please check your inbox .. Sure we can talk.


Hey Rishi!

Hows it going? Have you heard anything from DIBP in regards to your application?
Hoping for a positive response. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Rishi1425

Hi all 
Unfortunately it was rejected in October last year..
I am pretty sure I informed you guys about it.


----------



## mighty9

*why stressed*

Hey arjun why ru stressed, did you receive rejection? What are your timelines? Please explain


----------



## skl

mighty9 said:


> Hey arjun why ru stressed, did you receive rejection? What are your timelines? Please explain


Hi guys. when do you submit evidences for 801 do you get extra 60 documents attachment allowance? do you upload evidences like new visa ? or max 60 is for both 802 and 801?


----------



## Mish

skl said:


> Hi guys. when do you submit evidences for 801 do you get extra 60 documents attachment allowance? do you upload evidences like new visa ? or max 60 is for both 802 and 801?


It is new application so you get 60 upload slots and it is evidence since the grant of your 820.


----------



## skl

Mish said:


> It is new application so you get 60 upload slots and it is evidence since the grant of your 820.


thanks Mish


----------



## Mish

Any news from:
indoaus
neshel
Turisas
PFSL
Abood
Vissa

All you guys are waiting 12 months or more.


----------



## samjones

*Waiting...*



XXIndaussie said:


> Hi Melb,
> 
> First time poster but long time lurker. This forum, especially this thread, is continuting to help me stay positive as I wait for the final approval.
> 
> Apologies for not replying sooner to your post (I was the one whose details were under 'XX' in the shared Excel. I've changed it now to XXIndaussie). I guess I was thinking that I would register for the forum and post once I got my PR. Silly me for thinking that...it is looking more like I will have to wait it out for the rest of this calendar year
> 
> Here are my details:
> Applied for 820 (paper): 22 Apr 2013
> Received 820: 11 May 2013
> Eligible for 801: 22 Apr 2015
> Applied for 801 (online) : 6 Jul 2015 (I applied late because my partner and I were in the middle of finishing our house build, plus moving in, plus my mum visiting from India, plus I just needed a break...)
> Status: still waiting
> 
> Whenever I see another approval where the application date was after mine, I feel at the same time happiness for the applicant (after having waited so long in agony) and sadness because there isn't any discernible reason or criteria for the order of visa approvals.
> 
> -XXIndaussie-


hello, i love the way XXIndaussie puts it "First time poster but long time lurker".

My husband and I are pretty much in the same boat. we have been waiting and it feels like forever. out dates are:

applied for 820: 9th of july 2013.
received 820:11th jan 2014.
eligibility for 801: 19th of july 2015
been waiting for almost 8 months now.

they say 6-8 months but it seems to be taking longer and longer. We submitted out papers via agent and online.

i guess nothing much more to do except wait?.......


----------



## Harsh90

Rishi1425 said:


> Hi all
> Unfortunately it was rejected in October last year..
> I am pretty sure I informed you guys about it.


Hi Rishi
Hope things are going good with you, jus wondering what happened after you recieved the rejection ? Did you apeal for decision to be reviewed? If you did what was the respond from the department? And what visa are you holding now?
Your reply will be appreciated.
All the best.
Cheers.


----------



## gloriacollins

Application for Class BS(Partner - Residence) (Subclass 801) will be eligible for consideration two years after lodgement of Subclass 820. Notification from the Department will be received prior to this date.


----------



## Mish

samjones said:


> they say 6-8 months but it seems to be taking longer and longer. We submitted out papers via agent and online.
> 
> i guess nothing much more to do except wait?.......


They are now quoting 12 to 15 months for the 801.


----------



## Nagel

Just got the 820 approved, didn't realise that the 801 has such a long process time as well. Can apply in November this year.

Is it just more relationship evidence from now up till the date we apply for 801 that we need to supply?


----------



## Mish

It is evidence since the grant of the 820 and the same level of evidence you supplied for the 820.


----------



## djdba188

We applied for 801 in July last year - online - just got opened for assessor and asked for one thing only , a new police clearance.. spo hoping it will be pretty quick!


----------



## daveenajohns

djdba188 said:


> We applied for 801 in July last year - online - just got opened for assessor and asked for one thing only , a new police clearance.. spo hoping it will be pretty quick!


Hi djdba,
Usually it doesn't take long after the submission of police check. My police check has expired 2 weeks ago but we have not receive any request from the department yet. When did your police check expire?

Thanks


----------



## djdba188

daveenajohns said:


> Hi djdba,
> Usually it doesn't take long after the submission of police check. My police check has expired 2 weeks ago but we have not receive any request from the department yet. When did your police check expire?
> 
> Thanks


not sure but just did one more . as the wife needs current one anyway in doing child care.

cheers


----------



## Melb

samjones said:


> hello, i love the way XXIndaussie puts it "First time poster but long time lurker".
> 
> My husband and I are pretty much in the same boat. we have been waiting and it feels like forever. out dates are:
> 
> applied for 820: 9th of july 2013.
> received 820:11th jan 2014.
> eligibility for 801: 19th of july 2015
> been waiting for almost 8 months now.
> 
> they say 6-8 months but it seems to be taking longer and longer. We submitted out papers via agent and online.
> 
> i guess nothing much more to do except wait?.......


vooo...our date is 20 June 2013, similar to urs...next month we will upload more photis and family picture....I don't want to take risk...because now a days...very true simple cases are also getting rejection...but worried how immigration can reject cases...dont know really...

I belive immigration should do background check or do physical investigation before rejecting true cases...hope we will get soon...but expecting in may or June...

from long time...
haven't seen any indian applicant approval...hope we will be lucky once...

take care guys...


----------



## Dayvt

My partner, who is my sponsor, and I were recently married overseas,
She has already received her change of name certificate from NSW births, deaths and marriages, and is currently in the process of changing her passport.
How do we inform DIBP? Should I also include all new info like Medicare, bank cards etc when sending in?
Note that I applied by paper


----------



## Mish

Just include your marriage certificate and her name change certificate (if you want to) when you apply for your 801 (if already applied you can send it as additional evidence). As she is the sponsor you don't need to inform DIBP of name changes.


----------



## Dayvt

Mish said:


> Just include your marriage certificate and her name change certificate (if you want to) when you apply for your 801 (if already applied you can send it as additional evidence). As she is the sponsor you don't need to inform DIBP of name changes.


Thanks mish, much appreciated


----------



## wishful

Finally, after 8 long months. Thanks everyone! It'll be your turn soon.


----------



## daveenajohns

wishful said:


> Finally, after 8 long months. Thanks everyone! It'll be your turn soon.


Congratulations wishful !!!!!


----------



## Segun

wishful said:


> Finally, after 8 long months. Thanks everyone! It'll be your turn soon.


Congrat wishful nice to know and thanks for sharing this news with us God bless .


----------



## keano

just got my 820 approved and now awaiting 801.

Submitted on 1st week of dec 2014
approved on 15th feb 2016. 

Nevertheless another 8 to 10 mths wait for 801. ( i hope with finger crossed! )

Questions of the day-

With 820 approved- does it makes searching for a good perm job in australia easier vs one with bridging visa? 

And what should I name myself on the Cover letter?
- Previously I would state myself " Currently I am on bridging Visa A blah blah "

so now " I am a temporary resident, just got my 820 approved. Waiting for my PR blah blah " ?

Many thanks on feedback!~!~


----------



## Mish

Hi Keano

I just checked what I put on my husband's cover letter and I had "I have an indefinite temporary visa for Australia with unlimited work rights".

Some people will say that you need PR but I know alot that have gotten jobs on temporary visa's.

It may also depend on what job you are looking for.


----------



## Maggie-May24

keano said:


> just got my 820 approved and now awaiting 801.
> 
> Submitted on 1st week of dec 2014
> approved on 15th feb 2016.
> 
> Nevertheless another 8 to 10 mths wait for 801. ( i hope with finger crossed! )
> 
> Questions of the day-
> 
> With 820 approved- does it makes searching for a good perm job in australia easier vs one with bridging visa?
> 
> And what should I name myself on the Cover letter?
> - Previously I would state myself " Currently I am on bridging Visa A blah blah "
> 
> so now " I am a temporary resident, just got my 820 approved. Waiting for my PR blah blah " ?
> 
> Many thanks on feedback!~!~


If you feel the need to say anything, why not simply say you're an "Australian resident with unlimited work entitlement".


----------



## keano

Dinkum said:


> Hi Melb... My eligibility date is 23 July 2015


what is the eligibility date? the date u got ur 820 granted letter?


----------



## keano

Maggie-May24 said:


> If you feel the need to say anything, why not simply say you're an "Australian resident with unlimited work entitlement".


oh with 820 approved- am i considered an Australian resident?


----------



## keano

Mish said:


> Hi Keano
> 
> I just checked what I put on my husband's cover letter and I had "I have an indefinite temporary visa for Australia with unlimited work rights".
> 
> Some people will say that you need PR but I know alot that have gotten jobs on temporary visa's.
> 
> It may also depend on what job you are looking for.


sounds good as well!

I got another qn..I submitted on 1st week of dec 2014..so 801 approval deadline would be 2 years from application. That would be Dec 2016, in theory at least..right?

so usually the next step would be I just wait for immigration request for more documents ( for 801 ) ? OR is there a scenario in the past I would not need to provide any documents and get my PR ?


----------



## Mish

keano said:


> sounds good as well!
> 
> I got another qn..I submitted on 1st week of dec 2014..so 801 approval deadline would be 2 years from application. That would be Dec 2016, in theory at least..right?
> 
> so usually the next step would be I just wait for immigration request for more documents ( for 801 ) ? OR is there a scenario in the past I would not need to provide any documents and get my PR ?


The 801 approval is not 2 years from your 820 date. 2 years from your 820 application date is when you submit the documents (you can submit up to 2 months prior), then DIBP assess it and then grant or reject it. Currently it is taking anywhere between 4 months and 15 months to process - DIBP are quoting 13 to 15 months.

DIBP will not approve the 801 without additional documents. It is up to you to know when the 2 years is as sometimes people don't get an email from them.

You need to provide evidence since the grant of the 820 and it is the same level of evidence as you supplied for the 820.


----------



## Mish

keano said:


> what is the eligibility date? the date u got ur 820 granted letter?


Eligibility date is 2 years after you applied for your 820.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats wishful


----------



## panda

Maggie-May24 said:


> If you feel the need to say anything, why not simply say you're an "Australian resident with unlimited work entitlement".


Agree! They don't ask you don't tell, you don't lie you don't hide. Tell them what that want to hear, such as "unlimited work", simple


----------



## J&F

Mish said:


> Hi Keano
> 
> I just checked what I put on my husband's cover letter and I had "I have an indefinite temporary visa for Australia with unlimited work rights".
> 
> Some people will say that you need PR but I know alot that have gotten jobs on temporary visa's.
> 
> It may also depend on what job you are looking for.


A lot of it depends on the jobs you're applying for. Seems to me that the higher qualified you are, the harder it is get jobs!! Maybe not true for everyone but in my husband's line of work, qualified Australians are finding times tough. But one of the hardest things to overcome is the regional bias against Temporary Residents and the reliance on TAFE certificates, which when you have post-doctoral qualifications are just plain silly.

My husband is finally biting the bullet and getting Certificate IV qualifications, but this is also fraught with danger as there are so many cowboy training organisations out there, so we are doing a lot of research before we buy.

The husband also has an interview next week with a man who has been through the whole Temporary Resident thing so we can only hope something will come of that.

But in the meantime, if they don't ask we don't mention residency status at all.


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> A lot of it depends on the jobs you're applying for. Seems to me that the higher qualified you are, the harder it is get jobs!! Maybe not true for everyone but in my husband's line of work, qualified Australians are finding times tough. But one of the hardest things to overcome is the regional bias against Temporary Residents and the reliance on TAFE certificates, which when you have post-doctoral qualifications are just plain silly.
> 
> My husband is finally biting the bullet and getting Certificate IV qualifications, but this is also fraught with danger as there are so many cowboy training organisations out there, so we are doing a lot of research before we buy.
> 
> The husband also has an interview next week with a man who has been through the whole Temporary Resident thing so we can only hope something will come of that.
> 
> But in the meantime, if they don't ask we don't mention residency status at all.


As I said "it depends on the job".

It is also depends on location too. I know someone who got an IT job on a PMV where alot say you need PR for degree jobs.

I have a friend who works in HR and they don't even look at people who have foreign work experience and don't mention their visa. She said they don't want to waste their time on them incase they are a student visa holder.


----------



## J&F

Mish said:


> As I said "it depends on the job".
> 
> It is also depends on location too. I know someone who got an IT job on a PMV where alot say you need PR for degree jobs.
> 
> I have a friend who works in HR and they don't even look at people who have foreign work experience and don't mention their visa. She said they don't want to waste their time on them incase they are a student visa holder.


You just answered a long held suspicion of mine - employers are sceptical as to whether the permanent residency visa will be granted so they are reluctant to hire a temporary resident for that reason.

But while I have you here lol, just when do you get to the 'over qualified' stage? Husband is just going through the process of getting a TAE even though he has been training in a voluntary capacity and a WH&S Cert IV to update his British qualifications. But he has a PhD to begin with so I don't want him to get bogged down in more qualifications.

Would rather he finally paint the house which he has been promising to do for THREE YEARS NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> You just answered a long held suspicion of mine - employers are sceptical as to whether the permanent residency visa will be granted so they are reluctant to hire a temporary resident for that reason.
> 
> But while I have you here lol, just when do you get to the 'over qualified' stage? Husband is just going through the process of getting a TAE even though he has been training in a voluntary capacity and a WH&S Cert IV to update his British qualifications. But he has a PhD to begin with so I don't want him to get bogged down in more qualifications.
> 
> Would rather he finally paint the house which he has been promising to do for THREE YEARS NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It all depends on the job. My husband is on a temporary visa and they had no issue hiring him BUT the person who hired him was going through a partner visa process for his wife so maybe that had something to do with it.

My other friend's husband could have just got lucky who knows.

Sometimes I think it is luck of the draw.

My husband didn't have any luck on the PMV but once he got the 820 got alot of interviews and job very fast.

When he was on PMV he even tried for a call centre job and had the issue that you mentioned about being overqualified. It is a big issue because they are worried you will leave. He could always remove the PHD from his resume but you still have the issue of his work experience. The only way around it is if you change careers.

Have you looked at aged care? I have heard they need people at have the course you get a job easy. Not sure how the truth is.

One thing I will say is one guy my husband knows from Egypt has been been over 12 months and is still struggling to find a job and he came on a 309!! Luck of the draw and location - he lived in country NSW and now Melbourne.


----------



## keano

Mish said:


> The 801 approval is not 2 years from your 820 date. 2 years from your 820 application date is when you submit the documents (you can submit up to 2 months prior), then DIBP assess it and then grant or reject it. Currently it is taking anywhere between 4 months and 15 months to process - DIBP are quoting 13 to 15 months.
> 
> DIBP will not approve the 801 without additional documents. It is up to you to know when the 2 years is as sometimes people don't get an email from them.
> 
> You need to provide evidence since the grant of the 820 and it is the same level of evidence as you supplied for the 820.


This is what I got from the 820 Grant Letter

<< Maintaining a valid visa
You have been granted a temporary visa and will become eligible for consideration for the
grant of a permanent visa. You do not need to make a further application for the permanent visa. Generally, applicants become eligible two years after the date of the lodgement of the
combined application. Shortly before that date, the department will write to you and invite to provide further information.>>

So Mish, you are right. I thought 2 years from the date I submitted the 820 application I would have gonna my 801.

Based on this..I applied dec 2014, so the latest to submit the documents for 801 would be dec 2016. And from there, the waiting time is 4 to 15 months. From this stand, I might even get my 801 approval news on DEC 2017 or FEB 2018...am i right?

Holly mama...one can be on temp visa for a good 2 years at least! What do you all recommend usually for this period, in the consideration of getting a house, family planning...such a limbo state.

"You need to provide evidence since the grant of the 820 and it is the same level of evidence as you supplied for the 820." -- > like what you stated, new evidences since grant of 820, which exactly starts right now! how about the evidences that were submitted for 820, can be given for 801 application? would that be an issue of duplication?


----------



## keano

J&F said:


> A lot of it depends on the jobs you're applying for. Seems to me that the higher qualified you are, the harder it is get jobs!! Maybe not true for everyone but in my husband's line of work, qualified Australians are finding times tough. But one of the hardest things to overcome is the regional bias against Temporary Residents and the reliance on TAFE certificates, which when you have post-doctoral qualifications are just plain silly.
> 
> My husband is finally biting the bullet and getting Certificate IV qualifications, but this is also fraught with danger as there are so many cowboy training organisations out there, so we are doing a lot of research before we buy.
> 
> The husband also has an interview next week with a man who has been through the whole Temporary Resident thing so we can only hope something will come of that.
> 
> But in the meantime, if they don't ask we don't mention residency status at all.


yeah..I am thinking of doing a career change / TAFE or cert 4 etc..

headache..


----------



## keano

Mish said:


> As I said "it depends on the job".
> 
> It is also depends on location too. I know someone who got an IT job on a PMV where alot say you need PR for degree jobs.
> 
> I have a friend who works in HR and they don't even look at people who have foreign work experience and don't mention their visa. She said they don't want to waste their time on them incase they are a student visa holder.


Mish you have been very helpful. Thanks!

Last thing, can i check this friend of yours working in HR..which sector he or she in? Finance / banking?

Because i am in the finance line..hence I am thinking should i put my visa details on the Cover letter or should I nnot hhaha...


----------



## Becky26

keano said:


> Because i am in the finance line..hence I am thinking should i put my visa details on the Cover letter or should I nnot hhaha...


Putting your visa entitlements on the cover letter is fine. I had mentioned my work rights and indefinite stay as well when I was on my 309. I didn't have any issues getting full time employment 2 months from when I arrived back in Australia on my provisional partner visa.

During the recruitment process, HR will be doing their own checks and will ask you for the visa grant letter visa to make sure that you don't have any restrictions.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi everyone or Mish,

I am just cuirous to ask if you apply via paper was there ever a time that when viewing your Immi account, Immigration dept provides an update of your paper application status?


----------



## Becky26

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi everyone or Mish, I am just cuirous to ask if you apply via paper was there ever a time that when viewing your Immi account, Immigration dept provides an update of your paper application status?


Hey!

I submitted a paper application for our subclass 100. We didn't receive any update at any stage of the processing didn't even get an acknowledgement of receiving the application at the processing centre.

We just received the grant letter in the post. I didn't know my PR was in my letter box for two days until checked my vevo app and got an error there.

Hope this helps! Good luck

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

keano said:


> This is what I got from the 820 Grant Letter
> 
> << Maintaining a valid visa
> You have been granted a temporary visa and will become eligible for consideration for the
> grant of a permanent visa. You do not need to make a further application for the permanent visa. Generally, applicants become eligible two years after the date of the lodgement of the
> combined application. Shortly before that date, the department will write to you and invite to provide further information.>>
> 
> So Mish, you are right. I thought 2 years from the date I submitted the 820 application I would have gonna my 801.
> 
> Based on this..I applied dec 2014, so the latest to submit the documents for 801 would be dec 2016. And from there, the waiting time is 4 to 15 months. From this stand, I might even get my 801 approval news on DEC 2017 or FEB 2018...am i right?
> 
> Holly mama...one can be on temp visa for a good 2 years at least! What do you all recommend usually for this period, in the consideration of getting a house, family planning...such a limbo state.
> 
> "You need to provide evidence since the grant of the 820 and it is the same level of evidence as you supplied for the 820." -- > like what you stated, new evidences since grant of 820, which exactly starts right now! how about the evidences that were submitted for 820, can be given for 801 application? would that be an issue of duplication?


Correct you may not get the PR until 2018. It all comes down to the luck of the draw. Some have gotten their visa is 8 months others are still waiting after 12 months.

House you can get even on a temporary visa if buying with your Australian partner.

They already have the 820 information so only attach new evidence.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

thanks Becky,

guess we will have to wait. It is just five months since I sent the application. it will comes when the right times comes.


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> thanks Becky,
> 
> guess we will have to wait. It is just five months since I sent the application. it will comes when the right times comes.


Exactly! It could be right around the corner for all you know.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

thanks Mish. always positive


----------



## Joemant

Hi Guys, I have been following in silent this forum for a while , I just signed in today to share the great news. I have been granted in my permanent residence today. Here few details of my applications as a reference for who are still waiting . I'm from Colombia , high risk country . I applied for 820 in December 2012, my 820 was granted on the 16th December 2013, I only submitted the application for the 801 on 1rst of May 2015 ( although I was able to apply since December 2014, but I was delay in putting the application ) and today 9 months and 17 days I was granted on 801 visa. I got a phone call from my case officer in October last year , asking questions about myself and my partner , general questions about us, the house etc. sinc that I didn't hear anything until today  I hope this helps a bit who are still waiting . Good luck guys.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats Joemant! it seems its beyond 6 months for visa granting. Happy for the both of you. Have a good life ahead.


----------



## Mish

Congrats joemant


----------



## Segun

Joemant said:


> Hi Guys, I have been following in silent this forum for a while , I just signed in today to share the great news. I have been granted in my permanent residence today. Here few details of my applications as a reference for who are still waiting . I'm from Colombia , high risk country . I applied for 820 in December 2012, my 820 was granted on the 16th December 2013, I only submitted the application for the 801 on 1rst of May 2015 ( although I was able to apply since December 2014, but I was delay in putting the application ) and today 9 months and 17 days I was granted on 801 visa. I got a phone call from my case officer in October last year , asking questions about myself and my partner , general questions about us, the house etc. sinc that I didn't hear anything until today  I hope this helps a bit who are still waiting . Good luck guys.


Thanks for the heads up and congrat , happy for you guys and thanks for sharing this with us God bless


----------



## jp1985

I just got an auto notification letter from dibp, remindig about my eligibility to apply 801 this morning (two years after my 820 lodgement). It s still end of april tho. Is there any difference in processig time between we apply one month earlier VS after the eligible date? Just wondering ^^


----------



## Mish

jp1985 said:


> I just got an auto notification letter from dibp, remindig about my eligibility to apply 801 this morning (two years after my 820 lodgement). It s still end of april tho. Is there any difference in processig time between we apply one month earlier VS after the eligible date? Just wondering ^^


Nope. They won't look at it until after the eligibility date and they have stated that processing time is based on eligibility date.

Must mean my husband will get his email soon too.


----------



## Yance1991

Joemant said:


> Hi Guys, I have been following in silent this forum for a while , I just signed in today to share the great news. I have been granted in my permanent residence today. Here few details of my applications as a reference for who are still waiting . I'm from Colombia , high risk country . I applied for 820 in December 2012, my 820 was granted on the 16th December 2013, I only submitted the application for the 801 on 1rst of May 2015 ( although I was able to apply since December 2014, but I was delay in putting the application ) and today 9 months and 17 days I was granted on 801 visa. I got a phone call from my case officer in October last year , asking questions about myself and my partner , general questions about us, the house etc. sinc that I didn't hear anything until today  I hope this helps a bit who are still waiting . Good luck guys.


Grats Joemant!I applied 801 on May 2015 too.I got phone call from CO last month.Haven't heard anything since.I have been worried becuz i see lots of ppl getting grant next day after they had phone call with CO.Hope i will get my grant soon...


----------



## Segun

Guys I email the minister of immigration few weeks ago this is the reply I got today 



Thank you for your email of 4 January 2016 to the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection, The Hon Peter Dutton MP, requesting expedition of your permanent Partner (Subclass 801) visa application. The Minister appreciates the time you have taken to bring this matter to his attention and has asked that I reply on his behalf.
Due to the very high volume of Partner visa applications which have been lodged in Australia, the current average processing time is 12 to 15 months. These service standards are indicative only and individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods, depending on a range of factors.
In the interest of fairness, applications are generally processed in chronological order of lodgement date. I appreciate that you would like your Partner visa application finalised as quickly as possible. However, the nature of Partner migration is such that most cases have an emotional or compassionate element.
Should we require any further information from you to progress your application, you can expect the Department to make contact with you. It is essential that applicants update the Department if their contact details change, and respond to any requests as quickly as possible to avoid any delays in processing.
Thank you for raising this matter with the Minister. Yours sincerely
Wendy Davenport Director
Partner Migration 18 February 2016


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Segun,

it seems that our waiting time is really 12 to 15 months. We would be lucky if we have the results earlier than that. Let us all be positive it will come soon.


----------



## Gary_jatt

Hey guys, hope you all doing good, just another question, how long do you normally have to wait for the grant of 820visa once IMMI request for further additional relationship documents???? I applied mine onshore on 21st oct 2014,, immi requested additional relationship documents on 19th jan 2016, i sent documents and Immi received them on 27th jan,, since then no response,, just wondering


----------



## J.K

Segun said:


> Guys I email the minister of immigration few weeks ago this is the reply I got today
> 
> Thank you for your email of 4 January 2016 to the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection, The Hon Peter Dutton MP, requesting expedition of your permanent Partner (Subclass 801) visa application. The Minister appreciates the time you have taken to bring this matter to his attention and has asked that I reply on his behalf.
> Due to the very high volume of Partner visa applications which have been lodged in Australia, the current average processing time is 12 to 15 months. These service standards are indicative only and individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods, depending on a range of factors.
> In the interest of fairness, applications are generally processed in chronological order of lodgement date. I appreciate that you would like your Partner visa application finalised as quickly as possible. However, the nature of Partner migration is such that most cases have an emotional or compassionate element.
> Should we require any further information from you to progress your application, you can expect the Department to make contact with you. It is essential that applicants update the Department if their contact details change, and respond to any requests as quickly as possible to avoid any delays in processing.
> Thank you for raising this matter with the Minister. Yours sincerely
> Wendy Davenport Director
> Partner Migration 18 February 2016


Thanks for letting us know segun


----------



## J.K

Gary_jatt said:


> Hey guys, hope you all doing good, just another question, how long do you normally have to wait for the grant of 820visa once IMMI request for further additional relationship documents???? I applied mine onshore on 21st oct 2014,, immi requested additional relationship documents on 19th jan 2016, i sent documents and Immi received them on 27th jan,, since then no response,, just wondering


I think it depends on the case but for me they took between 3 to 4 months. Hopefully yours would be quick ☺


----------



## Melb

Segun said:


> Guys I email the minister of immigration few weeks ago this is the reply I got today
> 
> Thank you for your email of 4 January 2016 to the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection, The Hon Peter Dutton MP, requesting expedition of your permanent Partner (Subclass 801) visa application. The Minister appreciates the time you have taken to bring this matter to his attention and has asked that I reply on his behalf.
> Due to the very high volume of Partner visa applications which have been lodged in Australia, the current average processing time is 12 to 15 months. These service standards are indicative only and individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods, depending on a range of factors.
> In the interest of fairness, applications are generally processed in chronological order of lodgement date. I appreciate that you would like your Partner visa application finalised as quickly as possible. However, the nature of Partner migration is such that most cases have an emotional or compassionate element.
> Should we require any further information from you to progress your application, you can expect the Department to make contact with you. It is essential that applicants update the Department if their contact details change, and respond to any requests as quickly as possible to avoid any delays in processing.
> Thank you for raising this matter with the Minister. Yours sincerely
> Wendy Davenport Director
> Partner Migration 18 February 2016


Hi Segun

Thanks for your email. I also want to contact Mr. Peter. Please let me know how I can contact MP.

Kindly share on which email id you contacted them.

Regards
Melb


----------



## Segun

Melb said:


> Hi Segun
> 
> Thanks for your email. I also want to contact Mr. Peter. Please let me know how I can contact MP.
> 
> Kindly share on which email id you contacted them.
> 
> Regards
> Melb


I email the minister thought it web page and go to contact there will be an Online form for contacting the minister asking for ur info also message then send it.

UNOFFICIAL
Dear Mr Daniel

Please find attached a response to your email of 4 January 2016 to the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection, the Hon Peter Dutton MP.

Yours sincerely,

Department of Immigration and Border Protection

*Please do not reply to this email as no further response will be provided*

From : [email protected]

I hope it's helps 
Segun .


----------



## Mish

The minister forwards the complaint to the relevant department (in your case DIBP) then that department replies on his behalf. Therefore you will get exactly the same answer as what DIBP will give you if you complain directly to DIBP.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

it seems that the reply is the same as what the DIBP responds back to those who are waiting longer than expected. At the moment, we have no idea how they choose who goes first and who is last on the queue. But glad to see people waiting more than 9 months are getting approved. Its so hard and tiring to check from time to time email. For me, I would just enjoy being with hubby, the most important thing is we are together. It is just sad that some people wouldnt get a job with an
820 visa. I am just lucky I have a job which diverts me from thinking of when would my D Day come  Let us be positive.


----------



## SharpJE

Congratulations to everyone that got accepted. About to pass the two month mark and still awhile to go.

Can get stressful not knowing and just wondering.


----------



## lightningx

Mish said:


> The minister forwards the complaint to the relevant department (in your case DIBP) then that department replies on his behalf. Therefore you will get exactly the same answer as what DIBP will give you if you complain directly to DIBP.


Hopefully, it's the Minister himself that forwards and not his secretary. And it was the Director (Partner Migration), the head of that department that replies on his behalf. Again, hopefully it was the Director and not his secretary. If so, perhaps these emails goes a long way to create awareness at the higher ups. Sometimes I get a feeling some of them are living in their ivory towers and not aware of what's happening to common folks like us.


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> it seems that the reply is the same as what the DIBP responds back to those who are waiting longer than expected. At the moment, we have no idea how they choose who goes first and who is last on the queue. But glad to see people waiting more than 9 months are getting approved. Its so hard and tiring to check from time to time email. For me, I would just enjoy being with hubby, the most important thing is we are together. It is just sad that some people wouldnt get a job with an
> 820 visa. I am just lucky I have a job which diverts me from thinking of when would my D Day come  Let us be positive.


Great attitude to have!!

Having a job sure does keep you busy.

At the end of the day it will come when the time is right and no amount of worrying will change it.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

thanks Mish &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Mish

Hi Guys

Please remember that even if you are not very active on this forum/thread and have your details in the spreadsheet to update the details in the spreadsheet (even if you don't want to update this thread) when you receive your decision.

This helps other people waiting to get an idea of waiting times.


----------



## Camden

Hi everyone, 

As I'm preparing to apply for the permanent partner visa that is due next month, I have a question regarding the police check. 

My husband and I lived overseas for nearly 11 months since the grant of my temporary visa before we moved into a new country (where we currently live). According to DIAC rules, I don't have to submit a police check for any country that I lived less than 12 months. But I'm worried that they might ask for it, since it's 11 months - closer to 12 months than say... 8 or 9 months (I hope you get what I mean!). If they ask for the police check from that country, I will have to apply for it in person (means fly back there and submit all papers) because there is no online application or anything. 

I'm thinking of a few options here: 
1. Take a risk. Just submit the application without the police check, and see what they ask. 
2. Not provide the police check but write a statutory declaration, explaining the difficulties in getting one if it's really necessary. 
3. Try to ring the office overseas and see if there is any way I can do it from here, and delay the permanent visa submission for a while. 

I would like to hear your advices please!!! Oh and by the way, there is no dependent child as part of the application, only me. 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Mish

I would submit without it because you are mot required to have one unless 12 months or more so they shouldn't ask for one. If they do you can always ask them why because your understanding is that it is 12 months or more.


----------



## Camden

Mish said:


> I would submit without it because you are mot required to have one unless 12 months or more so they shouldn't ask for one. If they do you can always ask them why because your understanding is that it is 12 months or more.


Thank you!!! You always reply so quickly (and on a Sunday as well!!)  I thought so as well, but sometimes I'm just over worried for thing that doesn't happen yet  I will wait and see if they ask for it, and maybe get my hubby to call them if needed then.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## snowydragon

I emailed partner.temporary.qld office this morning, asking how much longer Id have to wait for my temporary application to be finalized as its been 14 months now. I was expecting to be given some detailed information about my application, such as wether or not a CO has been assigned. Instead I got a generic email and this answer:
_
8. How long will it take to process my application?

The Temporary Partner visa (subclass 820) is the first stage towards a Permanent Partner visa (subclass 801). You lodge one application form for both your temporary and permanent visas and pay one application charge. Your application is processed in two stages.

1. The average processing time for temporary Partner visa (subclass 820) applications is 12 to 15 months from the date your Partner visa application was lodged.

2. You will become eligible to have your permanent Partner (subclass 801) visa assessed two years after your Partner visa application was initially lodged. The current processing time for Permanent Partner (subclass 801) visas is 12 to 15 months from your eligibility date.

9. I would like an update on the progress of my application

We are unable to provide progress reports for the first stage of your partner application (temporary Partner visa (subclass 820)), if your partner visa application was lodged less than 15 months ago. If your partner visa application was lodged more than 15 months ago, we will endeavour to respond separately to your request within approximately 2 weeks of your email.

_

So not only has it now become 15 months before you are even allowed to ask what going on with your application (wher as it used to be between 12-15months) but now they are saying that it will be ANOTHER 15 MONTHS!! for your 801 to be processed as well!


----------



## J.K

snowydragon said:


> I emailed partner.temporary.qld office this morning, asking how much longer Id have to wait for my temporary application to be finalized as its been 14 months now. I was expecting to be given some detailed information about my application, such as wether or not a CO has been assigned. Instead I got a generic email and this answer:
> _
> 8. How long will it take to process my application?
> 
> The Temporary Partner visa (subclass 820) is the first stage towards a Permanent Partner visa (subclass 801). You lodge one application form for both your temporary and permanent visas and pay one application charge. Your application is processed in two stages.
> 
> 1. The average processing time for temporary Partner visa (subclass 820) applications is 12 to 15 months from the date your Partner visa application was lodged.
> 
> 2. You will become eligible to have your permanent Partner (subclass 801) visa assessed two years after your Partner visa application was initially lodged. The current processing time for Permanent Partner (subclass 801) visas is 12 to 15 months from your eligibility date.
> 
> 9. I would like an update on the progress of my application
> 
> We are unable to provide progress reports for the first stage of your partner application (temporary Partner visa (subclass 820)), if your partner visa application was lodged less than 15 months ago. If your partner visa application was lodged more than 15 months ago, we will endeavour to respond separately to your request within approximately 2 weeks of your email.
> 
> _
> 
> So not only has it now become 15 months before you are even allowed to ask what going on with your application (wher as it used to be between 12-15months) but now they are saying that it will be ANOTHER 15 MONTHS!! for your 801 to be processed as well!


It took nearly 16 months before my 820 came through, if you are waiting 14 months hopefully yours will come soon. I think because of longer processing times a lot of people are inquiring for their cases hence to make it easy for themselves they are sticking with generic response for everyone.


----------



## Yoli

Hi guys, I was just wondering how long it took you all to get the temporary visa first? We applied on the 1st of December 2015 and our status is still application received, I was just wondering if it ever changes? It's such a stressful and depressing situation when you look at your status everyday and it's still the same. Oh no, just read a few comments and it looks like 12 to 15 months... sorry


----------



## snowydragon

Yo Yoli. Im 14 months in (applied Dec 2014) andso far the only thing thats changed in status is from application recieved to application in progress which happened in October. It was then I submitted my medical and police clearances. Its pretty frustrating not being able to plan anything other than work & live in the same spot until a decision gets made. Best thing to do is check just once a week. Hope it all works out for you.



Yoli said:


> Hi guys, I was just wondering how long it took you all to get the temporary visa first? We applied on the 1st of December 2015 and our status is still application received, I was just wondering if it ever changes? It's such a stressful and depressing situation when you look at your status everyday and it's still the same. Oh no, just read a few comments and it looks like 12 to 15 months... sorry


----------



## manly4eva

Hi guys we just applied for the what I thought was 820 onshore partner visa. The bridging visa has been granted.It was an online application and when I did the medical part online the referral letter that I received says spouse visa 801.My parnter and I have been together for 4 years but have not been able to live together continuously due to my work and she has a 8 yr old son on the application also.Would this be the reason Immigration have called this an 801 and not 820 visa? Does this mean that if granted they will get PR status or will they be TR? I thought it would be an 820 TR first then into the 801 PR.


----------



## Mish

It is normal for them to have 801 on the medical. This is because 801 is the end result.


----------



## Segun

Mish you are right , it's normal to have 801 on the medical and they can issue 801 visa only if you have been with your partner for more then 5years then the co may wave 820 but in your case you and your partner haven't been together for more then 5years do you may still have to be granted TR if all document are summit with your application at once


----------



## Mish

Segun said:


> Mish you are right , it's normal to have 801 on the medical and they can issue 801 visa only if you have been with your partner for more then 5years then the co may wave 820 but in your case you and your partner haven't been together for more then 5years do you may still have to be granted TR if all document are summit with your application at once


Where do you get 5 years from? It is 3 years or 2 years with a child of a relationship.

Also remember there is a difference of together for 3 years vs defacto or married for 3 years.


----------



## Segun

Mish said:


> Where do you get 5 years from? It is 3 years or 2 years with a child of a relationship.
> 
> Also remember there is a difference of together for 3 years vs defacto or married for 3 years.


I maybe wrong but a friend got wave 820 cos he was been with his mrs for 5years before the summiting.


----------



## Mish

Segun said:


> I maybe wrong but a friend got wave 820 cos he was been with his mrs for 5years before the summiting.


That is because it is more than 3 years . The minimum is 3 years married or defacto.


----------



## fate1217

Segun said:


> I maybe wrong but a friend got wave 820 cos he was been with his mrs for 5years before the summiting.


It was 5 years before, and now as Mish mentioned, 3 years or 2 years with child(ren).
My friend got 801 instead of 820, however they hadn't lived together for over 3 years when they submitted application. 
They have been together around 8-9 years then.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Guess who's here?  It's time for us to start getting stuff together for our PR documentation. Just thought I'd say hello and see who else might be around doing the same thing.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> Guess who's here?  It's time for us to start getting stuff together for our PR documentation. Just thought I'd say hello and see who else might be around doing the same thing.


Welcome back!!!! Chicken999 is around the same time as you and then we are about 3 weeks later.

Link to our waiting spreadsheet is on the first post for you to add yourself to when you submit.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks, Mish. <3 Glad we've stayed in touch while I've been off the forum.  Hi Chicken999 (if you're reading this!) So excited to see everyone again and get this party started.


----------



## Yoli

snowydragon said:


> Yo Yoli. Im 14 months in (applied Dec 2014) andso far the only thing thats changed in status is from application recieved to application in progress which happened in October. It was then I submitted my medical and police clearances. Its pretty frustrating not being able to plan anything other than work & live in the same spot until a decision gets made. Best thing to do is check just once a week. Hope it all works out for you.


Hi snowdragon, thanks for replying. We've already done the medical because they asked for it a few weeks after we submitted our application. Police checks are also done. How weird they asked us for medicals when they know we have such a long wait. Hope yours comes through soon, good luck with everything


----------



## AngeliquePrince

welcome back CollegeGirl  waiting is fun


----------



## Dinkum

It's great to see you back College Girl. Hope you and your hubby are enjoying all that Oz has to offer. Our 801 was granted back in December last year, but we'll be forever grateful for your help and advice so freely and expertly given. Happy to humbly help you prepare for your 801 in any way we can. Take care


----------



## CollegeGirl

Dinkum said:


> It's great to see you back College Girl. Hope you and your hubby are enjoying all that Oz has to offer. Our 801 was granted back in December last year, but we'll be forever grateful for your help and advice so freely and expertly given. Happy to humbly help you prepare for your 801 in any way we can. Take care


Awwww, Dinkum! Sending you hugs over the internet.  We are THOROUGHLY enjoying it. I have loved living here so much - I spend so much time out and about enjoying it with my husband that I'm never home to post on the forum anymore, haha. It's a beautiful, wonderful country and I'm so lucky to be allowed to live here.


----------



## CollegeGirl

AngeliquePrince said:


> welcome back CollegeGirl  waiting is fun


Waiting is a LOT more fun WITH my husband than it was waiting around the world without him.  It'll be better this time around for sure!  Thank you for the welcome back!


----------



## chicken999

CollegeGirl said:


> Thanks, Mish. <3 Glad we've stayed in touch while I've been off the forum.  Hi Chicken999 (if you're reading this!) So excited to see everyone again and get this party started.


Hi! Yes I'm still lurking here as well! We received our paperwork on Friday, applying for our police clearance this week. To be honest it's rather depressing. Like here we go again same stuff again and again and again (and keep in mind for us I've done it two extra times (for Mrt and first failed pmv, so this is the 5th time I'm doing it all again) so glad, touch wood, this will be the last

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Maggie-May24

Welcome back CG!!! You've been missed.


----------



## djdba188

So - we got letter last week asking for only a police clearance, jumped online and did that , it arrived in mail yesterday, I scanned land uploaded last night, and bang 9:30 am this morning PR granted!!

Happy, wife Happy life! 

Good luck to all others waiting


----------



## Mish

djdba188 said:


> So - we got letter last week asking for only a police clearance, jumped online and did that , it arrived in mail yesterday, I scanned land uploaded last night, and bang 9:30 am this morning PR granted!!
> 
> Happy, wife Happy life!
> 
> Good luck to all others waiting


Congrats!!! Don't forget to update the spreadsheet in the granted tab.

How long did it take and what country is the applicant from?


----------



## djdba188

HI Mish,

what i t he spreadsheet and Granted tab please?

we applied for the final PR in July last year, wife is from Philippines.


----------



## Mish

djdba188 said:


> HI Mish,
> 
> what i t he spreadsheet and Granted tab please?
> 
> we applied for the final PR in July last year, wife is from Philippines.


First post in a link to a spreadsheet for 801's. Just put your wife's details in there under the granted tab. It helps people who are waiting to see how long others have waited.


----------



## daveenajohns

djdba188 said:


> So - we got letter last week asking for only a police clearance, jumped online and did that , it arrived in mail yesterday, I scanned land uploaded last night, and bang 9:30 am this morning PR granted!!
> 
> Happy, wife Happy life!
> 
> Good luck to all others waiting


Congratulations djdba!!!!


----------



## daveenajohns

Just had a look at the spreadsheet. There is not even 1 applicant from India in the granted list, doesn't look very encouraging. On the positive side, we have nearly 3 months left to complete 15 months.


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> Just had a look at the spreadsheet. There is not even 1 applicant from India in the granted list, doesn't look very encouraging. On the positive side, we have nearly 3 months left to complete 15 months.


we are from india...dont stress....we are in same boat...we are in 9th months...beautiful country beautiful people...what more u need when u are with ur love once...

cheers guys...have a beautiful day...


----------



## Mish

daveenajohns said:


> Just had a look at the spreadsheet. There is not even 1 applicant from India in the granted list, doesn't look very encouraging. On the positive side, we have nearly 3 months left to complete 15 months.


I sent a PM to the top 2 waiting on the weekend and have had no response yet.

On the positive side Becky got granted a 100 visa and she is from India.


----------



## Segun

djdba188 said:


> So - we got letter last week asking for only a police clearance, jumped online and did that , it arrived in mail yesterday, I scanned land uploaded last night, and bang 9:30 am this morning PR granted!!
> 
> Happy, wife Happy life!
> 
> Good luck to all others waiting


Congrat djdba188 nice to know happy for your guys and thanks for sharing this with us God bless .


----------



## daveenajohns

Melb said:


> we are from india...dont stress....we are in same boat...we are in 9th months...beautiful country beautiful people...what more u need when u are with ur love once...
> 
> cheers guys...have a beautiful day...


Good luck to all of us


----------



## daveenajohns

Mish said:


> I sent a PM to the top 2 waiting on the weekend and have had no response yet.
> 
> On the positive side Becky got granted a 100 visa and she is from India.


Hi Mish,
Seems like they are not following the forum anymore. I have seen many people from India had their 100 granted in very short time.


----------



## Mish

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Mish,
> Seems like they are not following the forum anymore. I have seen many people from India had their 100 granted in very short time.


Would be nice to get an update though . I contacted some others and got a grant and 2 waitings.

There is one 100 from India waiting since June or July too.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Maggie-May24 said:


> Welcome back CG!!! You've been missed.


Thanks Maggie-May!


----------



## daveenajohns

Mish said:


> Would be nice to get an update though . I contacted some others and got a grant and 2 waitings.
> 
> There is one 100 from India waiting since June or July too.


Definately, it would be better if everyone contribute their little bit by keeping others informed about the progress of their application. 
Sounds like 100 are expecting delays as well. Becky's case is definitely very encouraging for me. I thought, I am the only Indian female in cross culture relationship on this forum. I m very happy that everything work well for Becky in the end.


----------



## VeeTee

Hi guys,
I've been following the forum for a while and wanted to updated everyone on my wife's 801 grant. Here are some details.

Eligibility 22 July 2015.
PR granted on 23 February.

I applied online. 
Country: Vietnam
No calls or communications from DIAB and all of a sudden today received an email grant.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Segun

VeeTee said:


> Hi guys,
> I've been following the forum for a while and wanted to updated everyone on my wife's 801 grant. Here are some details.
> 
> Eligibility 22 July 2015.
> PR granted on 23 February.
> 
> I applied online.
> Country: Vietnam
> No calls or communications from DIAB and all of a sudden today received an email grant.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Wow nice one VeeTee happy for you guys I have the same eligible date now you have keep my Sprite high now and thanks for sharing this with us God bless .


----------



## Becky26

daveenajohns said:


> Definately, it would be better if everyone contribute their little bit by keeping others informed about the progress of their application.
> Sounds like 100 are expecting delays as well. Becky's case is definitely very encouraging for me. I thought, I am the only Indian female in cross culture relationship on this forum. I m very happy that everything work well for Becky in the end.


Hey daveenajohns,

Don't worry as rare as cross cultural couples are specially from India and being a female, you're not alone. Another forum that I used to follow there was only one other applicant who had a partner of non Indian heritage. I guess thats why things took 16 months for us for our 309 application approval. 
My case officer was not a nice person to top that off *sigh*

Good Luck to you and your partner and I hope good news comes your way very soon. Please do keep us posted 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## daveenajohns

Becky26 said:


> Hey daveenajohns,
> 
> Good Luck to you and your partner and I hope good news comes your way very soon. Please do keep us posted
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats djdba!!! cannot wait for our turn too


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

I applied via paper, am I allowed to add more documents via my Immiaccount? I am hesitant because they have not gone back if needed be. Or shall I just wait for them to ask additional evidences?


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied via paper, am I allowed to add more documents via my Immiaccount? I am hesitant because they have not gone back if needed be. Or shall I just wait for them to ask additional evidences?


If you apply via paper you need to submit additional documents - this is one of the reasons why I highly recommend online.

It is up to you. If you feel you should update them with additional evidence then send some in.

The way I say it to people are: if you were to be rejected are you happy with what you have submitted? If no then submit more.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mish,

we are happy with the documents submitted. We follow the checklist so it should be good. If there is a need they will notify us. I should have tried the online application before. Thanks Mish.


----------



## J.K

djdba188 said:


> So - we got letter last week asking for only a police clearance, jumped online and did that , it arrived in mail yesterday, I scanned land uploaded last night, and bang 9:30 am this morning PR granted!!
> 
> Happy, wife Happy life!
> 
> Good luck to all others waiting


Congratulation djdba188, thanks for letting all of us know and good luck with your happy and prosperous future.


----------



## XXIndaussie

daveenajohns said:


> Definately, it would be better if everyone contribute their little bit by keeping others informed about the progress of their application.
> Sounds like 100 are expecting delays as well. Becky's case is definitely very encouraging for me. I thought, I am the only Indian female in cross culture relationship on this forum. I m very happy that everything work well for Becky in the end.


Count me in too - I am an Indian female and my partner is from Chile and he has the PR.

15 months will definitely be an agonizingly long wait...


----------



## J.K

I would like to share the great news of my application being finalised and 801 has been approved. I would like to thank everyone who keep this post updated and share their knowledge with us. Also best of luck to everyone, May God fulfill everyone's life with happiness.
I have updated the spreadsheet to give some hope to fellow Indians waiting after me or before me.

Regards
J.K


----------



## Mish

Congrats J.K this will give hope to all Indians still waiting.


----------



## Becky26

J.K said:


> I would like to share the great news of my application being finalised and 801 has been approved. I would like to thank everyone who keep this post updated and share their knowledge with us. Also best of luck to everyone, May God fulfill everyone's life with happiness.
> I have updated the spreadsheet to give some hope to fellow Indians waiting after me or before me.
> 
> Regards
> J.K


Congratulations!!! What a great news! 
Wish you a happy life with your partner in Australia. Thanks for sharing the good news with us.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats JK! so happy for this great news.


----------



## Melb

J.K said:


> I would like to share the great news of my application being finalised and 801 has been approved. I would like to thank everyone who keep this post updated and share their knowledge with us. Also best of luck to everyone, May God fulfill everyone's life with happiness.
> I have updated the spreadsheet to give some hope to fellow Indians waiting after me or before me.
> 
> Regards
> J.K


JK.super duper congratulations....it give us hope because we are also indin application...kindly share how u got the news...any phone call Any communication...?

did you contacted immigration...

my partner has been told 12 to 15th months...

Will be great help if u share ur experience..

thanks.


----------



## J.K

mish said:


> congrats j.k this will give hope to all indians still waiting.


thanks mish


----------



## J.K

Becky26 said:


> Congratulations!!! What a great news!
> Wish you a happy life with your partner in Australia. Thanks for sharing the good news with us.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Thanks Becky and likewise


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Wonderful news J.K. - Thanks for sharing with us all. I am sure our Indian friends will be especially pleased. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



J.K said:


> I would like to share the great news of my application being finalised and 801 has been approved. I would like to thank everyone who keep this post updated and share their knowledge with us. Also best of luck to everyone, May God fulfill everyone's life with happiness.
> I have updated the spreadsheet to give some hope to fellow Indians waiting after me or before me.
> 
> Regards
> J.K


----------



## J.K

Melb said:


> JK.super duper congratulations....it give us hope because we are also indin application...kindly share how u got the news...any phone call Any communication...?
> 
> did you contacted immigration...
> 
> my partner has been told 12 to 15th months...
> 
> Will be great help if u share ur experience..
> 
> thanks.


Thank you very much Melb, I called immigration after waiting 8 months to find out about wait times, mind you I have to wait 2 hrs and 30 mins before I got someone through I was 21st caller in the que, I called around 1:30 pm. Anyways the lady on the phone told me its 6 to 8 months then I revealed I am already waiting over 8 months then she said in some cases its 12 to 15 months depends on your circumstances. I tried to get more information by asking am I missing any documents in my file? She said if you are you will be contacted then I realize there is no point asking anymore question as I am only going to get generic responses. 
All I can say pray to whatever you believe in because prayers give you strength to go through the hard time and keep you calm.
I did not do anything extraordinary, All I have is a genuine relationship and faith in God 

Regards 
J.K


----------



## Becky26

That is so true J.K.! There seems to be no system. Prayers are the only thing we can do. Same thing happened with mine with generic answers, I just left it to however long it was going to take and concentrated on our life and work and miracle letter came through


----------



## J.K

Dinkum said:


> Wonderful news J.K. - Thanks for sharing with us all. I am sure our Indian friends will be especially pleased. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.


thanks mate and like wise 
And also fair dinkum mate


----------



## Arjun2425

J.K said:


> I would like to share the great news of my application being finalised and 801 has been approved. I would like to thank everyone who keep this post updated and share their knowledge with us. Also best of luck to everyone, May God fulfill everyone's life with happiness.
> I have updated the spreadsheet to give some hope to fellow Indians waiting after me or before me.
> 
> Regards
> J.K


Hi there, I'm sorry but I could not found out the spread sheet u loaded. Can u please send me the link of it thank you.


----------



## Mish

Arjun2425 said:


> Hi there, I'm sorry but I could not found out the spread sheet u loaded. Can u please send me the link of it thank you.


It is on the first post of this thread.


----------



## elnazi86

*PR Granted Today*

Hi Every one,

I just wanted to let you guys know that, my PR granted today 

Eligibility date was 05th Feb 2015.

Good Luck with everyone!!!


----------



## Becky26

elnazi86 said:


> Hi Every one, I just wanted to let you guys know that, my PR granted today  Eligibility date was 05th Feb 2015. Good Luck with everyone!!!


Congratulations elnazi86!!! Another good news! Wish you a happy life with your partner in Australia 

Best Wishes, 
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

elnazi86 said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> I just wanted to let you guys know that, my PR granted today
> 
> Eligibility date was 05th Feb 2015.
> 
> Good Luck with everyone!!!


Congrats!! Please add your details to the spreadsheet - link is on first post of this thread.


----------



## J.K

Arjun2425 said:


> Hi there, I'm sorry but I could not found out the spread sheet u loaded. Can u please send me the link of it thank you.


PLEASE NOTE: Here is the link for the waiting and approved spreadsheet for 801's for 2015/16: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing. Feel free to add yourself to the spreadsheet, otherwise PM your details to Mish and she will add them to the spreadsheet.

Please remember even if not active on this forum to update your details on the spreadsheet once you have received a decision


----------



## J.K

elnazi86 said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> I just wanted to let you guys know that, my PR granted today
> 
> Eligibility date was 05th Feb 2015.
> 
> Good Luck with everyone!!!


Congratulations elnazi86, very happy to hear about you.


----------



## Segun

J.K said:


> I would like to share the great news of my application being finalised and 801 has been approved. I would like to thank everyone who keep this post updated and share their knowledge with us. Also best of luck to everyone, May God fulfill everyone's life with happiness.
> I have updated the spreadsheet to give some hope to fellow Indians waiting after me or before me.
> 
> Regards
> J.K


Wow finally J.K congrat prayers as been answered, good to know and thanks for sharing it God bless you and your families , how long do you have to wait ?


----------



## Segun

elnazi86 said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> I just wanted to let you guys know that, my PR granted today
> 
> Eligibility date was 05th Feb 2015.
> 
> Good Luck with everyone!!!


Elnazi86 wow nice to know God bless and thanks for sharing this with us good to know .
Segun .


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats elnazi86! happy life ahead. we appreciate you sharing the good news.


----------



## daveenajohns

J.K said:


> I would like to share the great news of my application being finalised and 801 has been approved. I would like to thank everyone who keep this post updated and share their knowledge with us. Also best of luck to everyone, May God fulfill everyone's life with happiness.
> I have updated the spreadsheet to give some hope to fellow Indians waiting after me or before me.
> 
> Regards
> J.K


Congratulations J.K !!!!!!!!


----------



## daveenajohns

elnazi86 said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> I just wanted to let you guys know that, my PR granted today
> 
> Eligibility date was 05th Feb 2015.
> 
> Good Luck with everyone!!!


Congratulations Elnazi!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.K

Segun said:


> Wow finally J.K congrat prayers as been answered, good to know and thanks for sharing it God bless you and your families , how long do you have to wait ?


Thank you ! segun. Best of luck, Hope you get an answer soon too. I had to wait 300 days so just under 10 months


----------



## daveenajohns

XXIndaussie said:


> Count me in too - I am an Indian female and my partner is from Chile and he has the PR.
> 
> 15 months will definitely be an agonizingly long wait...


Hi XxIndaussie,
Thanks for sharing your information. 
I know 15 months would be crazy long wait.


----------



## J.K

daveenajohns said:


> Congratulations J.K !!!!!!!!


Thank you daveenajohns and hopefully you'll get an answer soon


----------



## XXIndaussie

Omg omg omg this is so unreal! This afternoon I received the notice that my 801 has been granted!! 

I am still shaking - mostly from relief but also so much joy - with this news. What an amazing relief!!

It was so unexpected, especially because I too didn't receive any other communication from DIBP about my app or docs or if something more was needed. To think that a plain sounding email subject like "The status of your ImmiAccount transaction has been updated" is the bringer of good news is weird.

Thank you to everyone on this forum and this thread for your support and understanding. To those who are waiting - you have the strength never forget that. It is normal to waver in your resolve at times, but support from family and loved ones helps a ton!

I've updated the Excel - sorry in advance Mish if I messed anything up


----------



## Melb

XXIndaussie said:


> Omg omg omg this is so unreal! This afternoon I received the notice that my 801 has been granted!!
> 
> I am still shaking - mostly from relief but also so much joy - with this news. What an amazing relief!!
> 
> It was so unexpected, especially because I too didn't receive any other communication from DIBP about my app or docs or if something more was needed. To think that a plain sounding email subject like "The status of your ImmiAccount transaction has been updated" is the bringer of good news is weird.
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this forum and this thread for your support and understanding. To those who are waiting - you have the strength never forget that. It is normal to waver in your resolve at times, but support from family and loved ones helps a ton!
> 
> I've updated the Excel - sorry in advance Mish if I messed anything up


super duper congratulations....voo what a g8 neW's for all indian...and other 801 applicants..

did you received any call before any grant or direct email...

Soo happy 4 u


----------



## XXIndaussie

Melb said:


> super duper congratulations....voo what a g8 neW's for all indian...and other 801 applicants..
> 
> did you received any call before any grant or direct email...
> 
> Soo happy 4 u


No call or anything. It was just this email that I received.

It might not help, but I am sending good thoughts to all of your ways. Waiting is terrible, especially with no timeframe. You are worthy no matter what!


----------



## Melb

XXIndaussie said:


> No call or anything. It was just this email that I received.
> 
> It might not help, but I am sending good thoughts to all of your ways. Waiting is terrible, especially with no timeframe. You are worthy no matter what!


voo..so happy 4 you. hope my partner will also get good news soon.


----------



## Mish

XXIndaussie said:


> Omg omg omg this is so unreal! This afternoon I received the notice that my 801 has been granted!!
> 
> I am still shaking - mostly from relief but also so much joy - with this news. What an amazing relief!!
> 
> It was so unexpected, especially because I too didn't receive any other communication from DIBP about my app or docs or if something more was needed. To think that a plain sounding email subject like "The status of your ImmiAccount transaction has been updated" is the bringer of good news is weird.
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this forum and this thread for your support and understanding. To those who are waiting - you have the strength never forget that. It is normal to waver in your resolve at times, but support from family and loved ones helps a ton!
> 
> I've updated the Excel - sorry in advance Mish if I messed anything up


Congrats!!!


----------



## daveenajohns

XXIndaussie said:


> Omg omg omg this is so unreal! This afternoon I received the notice that my 801 has been granted!!
> 
> I am still shaking - mostly from relief but also so much joy - with this news. What an amazing relief!!
> 
> It was so unexpected, especially because I too didn't receive any other communication from DIBP about my app or docs or if something more was needed. To think that a plain sounding email subject like "The status of your ImmiAccount transaction has been updated" is the bringer of good news is weird.
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this forum and this thread for your support and understanding. To those who are waiting - you have the strength never forget that. It is normal to waver in your resolve at times, but support from family and loved ones helps a ton!
> 
> I've updated the Excel - sorry in advance Mish if I messed anything up


Congratulations !!!!!!


----------



## XXIndaussie

daveenajohns said:


> Congratulations !!!!!!


Thanks daveenajohns!


----------



## XXIndaussie

Mish said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks Mish!


----------



## XXIndaussie

Melb said:


> voo..so happy 4 you. hope my partner will also get good news soon.


Thanks Melb


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news with us all XXIndaussie. It will give hope and encouragement to many of us, especially our Indian friends. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



XXIndaussie said:


> Omg omg omg this is so unreal! This afternoon I received the notice that my 801 has been granted!!
> 
> I am still shaking - mostly from relief but also so much joy - with this news. What an amazing relief!!
> 
> It was so unexpected, especially because I too didn't receive any other communication from DIBP about my app or docs or if something more was needed. To think that a plain sounding email subject like "The status of your ImmiAccount transaction has been updated" is the bringer of good news is weird.
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this forum and this thread for your support and understanding. To those who are waiting - you have the strength never forget that. It is normal to waver in your resolve at times, but support from family and loved ones helps a ton!
> 
> I've updated the Excel - sorry in advance Mish if I messed anything up


----------



## Segun

XXIndaussie said:


> Omg omg omg this is so unreal! This afternoon I received the notice that my 801 has been granted!!
> 
> I am still shaking - mostly from relief but also so much joy - with this news. What an amazing relief!!
> 
> It was so unexpected, especially because I too didn't receive any other communication from DIBP about my app or docs or if something more was needed. To think that a plain sounding email subject like "The status of your ImmiAccount transaction has been updated" is the bringer of good news is weird.
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this forum and this thread for your support and understanding. To those who are waiting - you have the strength never forget that. It is normal to waver in your resolve at times, but support from family and loved ones helps a ton!
> 
> I've updated the Excel - sorry in advance Mish if I messed anything up


Finally indaussie the ball have roll to your side congrat I'm happy for you and thanks for sharing the great new of the day to us God bless .


----------



## Segun

XXIndaussie said:


> Omg omg omg this is so unreal! This afternoon I received the notice that my 801 has been granted!!
> 
> I am still shaking - mostly from relief but also so much joy - with this news. What an amazing relief!!
> 
> It was so unexpected, especially because I too didn't receive any other communication from DIBP about my app or docs or if something more was needed. To think that a plain sounding email subject like "The status of your ImmiAccount transaction has been updated" is the bringer of good news is weird.
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this forum and this thread for your support and understanding. To those who are waiting - you have the strength never forget that. It is normal to waver in your resolve at times, but support from family and loved ones helps a ton!
> 
> I've updated the Excel - sorry in advance Mish if I messed anything up


Also if I may ask how long do you have to wait ?


----------



## solskjaer

My eligible date to apply 801 visa is coming soon, about 4 weeks away. 
Normally, when do I suppose to receive the letter from DIBP to upload more forms and evidences?
Cheers


----------



## Mish

solskjaer said:


> My eligible date to apply 801 visa is coming soon, about 4 weeks away.
> Normally, when do I suppose to receive the letter from DIBP to upload more forms and evidences?
> Cheers


It should have been emailed to you already. There are 2 with eligibility dates the end of April and they got the email last week.

Check your spam. Otherwise give DIBP a call or email the permanent partner area.


----------



## XXIndaussie

Segun said:


> Also if I may ask how long do you have to wait ?


I had applied on 6th Jul 2015, and was eligible from 22nd Apr 2015. So from eligible date it has been 10 months, and from application date it was 7 months


----------



## XXIndaussie

Dinkum said:


> Thanks for sharing your wonderful news with us all XXIndaussie. It will give hope and encouragement to many of us, especially our Indian friends. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.


Thanks Dinkum


----------



## kay061490

Hi everyone,

My eligibility date is 19/11/15. after i submitted my 801 application then I went back to oversea in Dec, and I feel like to stay longer as my family issue..and i currently still in oversea.

I Wonder that Can I grant my PR outside Australia if I applied 801 and 820 onshore at first?
does the length of my stay in oversea effect the decision immi make??
this is the most thing im concerning!!!


lot of thanks


----------



## kay061490

kay061490 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My eligibility date is 19/11/15. after i submitted my 801 application then I went back to oversea in Dec, and I feel like to stay longer as my family issue..and i currently still in oversea.


I Just looked up some information said

Where you are eligible to apply for a 801 visa directly, you must apply from inside Australia.

If you are eligible to be considered for a 801 visa as the holder of a 820 visa, you can be inside or outside of Australia in order to be granted the 801 visa.

which means my 801 can b granted outside of Australia.
Am i correct?

anddoes the length of my stay in oversea effect the decision immi make??
this is the most thing im concerning!!!


----------



## J.K

XXIndaussie said:


> Omg omg omg this is so unreal! This afternoon I received the notice that my 801 has been granted!!
> 
> I am still shaking - mostly from relief but also so much joy - with this news. What an amazing relief!!
> 
> It was so unexpected, especially because I too didn't receive any other communication from DIBP about my app or docs or if something more was needed. To think that a plain sounding email subject like "The status of your ImmiAccount transaction has been updated" is the bringer of good news is weird.
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this forum and this thread for your support and understanding. To those who are waiting - you have the strength never forget that. It is normal to waver in your resolve at times, but support from family and loved ones helps a ton!
> 
> I've updated the Excel - sorry in advance Mish if I messed anything up


Congratulations xxindaussie, I can understand how u feel  best of luck for future


----------



## Mish

Hi Kay061490

You can be granted your 801 while being outside of Australia.

As long as your relationship is genuine and not living apart on a permanent basis you should be fine. Just make sure you have uploaded evidence while apart.

How long do you plan to be overseas for?


----------



## Sunil12

Congratulations Jk and indoaussie for grants, i rang DIBP to enquire about my801 yesterday the guy answered my phone took my passport nu and put me on hold for 3 mins then he said if u dont get contacted by us in three weeks than ring back ? Is it positive sign guys


----------



## solskjaer

Mish said:


> It should have been emailed to you already. There are 2 with eligibility dates the end of April and they got the email last week.
> 
> Check your spam. Otherwise give DIBP a call or email the permanent partner area.


Thanks for your reply. 
Just checked my email, pretty sure I did not receive the email. I will give them a call on Monday. 
I also checked my IMMI account as well, there is nothing under the corresponds column neither.


----------



## kay061490

Mish said:


> Hi Kay061490
> 
> You can be granted your 801 while being outside of Australia.
> 
> As long as your relationship is genuine and not living apart on a permanent basis you should be fine. Just make sure you have uploaded evidence while apart.
> 
> How long do you plan to be overseas for?


such as our daily conversation?
end of this year, but i will go back to Australia regularly, maybe 3 months once....becuase im worrying it is disadvantages of my 801


----------



## Mish

Sunil12 said:


> Congratulations Jk and indoaussie for grants, i rang DIBP to enquire about my801 yesterday the guy answered my phone took my passport nu and put me on hold for 3 mins then he said if u dont get contacted by us in three weeks than ring back ? Is it positive sign guys


I wouldn't hold my breath. I know of someone who was told about 4 months ago that they were in the final queue and they are still waiting.


----------



## Mish

kay061490 said:


> such as our daily conversation?
> end of this year, but i will go back to Australia regularly, maybe 3 months once....becuase im worrying it is disadvantages of my 801


Correct.

Yes a year is a long time to be away from your partner. Being away for 3 months is better IMO.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats XXIndaussie, happy to know we are getting more visas granted almost every week. We are getting excited. Waiting time is worth it.


----------



## Angelblue

hello everyone who waited long time for their 801 visa...may the grant be with you soon.....great news for today!!!!, but a bit of sadness too...today I got my 801 visa in my email at 3:45 pm...but when I just read my visa my dependant child is not included on it.. I really don't know why...is it the CO forget it or just they ignore it but she is included in all the application that I send on them...Mish what will be the possible reason why they forget to include my daughter in the copy of my visa?.


----------



## Mish

Angelblue said:


> hello everyone who waited long time for their 801 visa...may the grant be with you soon.....great news for today!!!!, but a bit of sadness too...today I got my 801 visa in my email at 3:45 pm...but when I just read my visa my dependant child is not included on it.. I really don't know why...is it the CO forget it or just they ignore it but she is included in all the application that I send on them...Mish what will be the possible reason why they forget to include my daughter in the copy of my visa?.


Congrats!! I would think they forgot because if they didn't consider her a dependant anymore she would have gotten a rejection. I would check VEVO for her to confirm what visa she is on. If still 820 I would then email the case officer to question it.


----------



## panda

2 of my friend got there 801, 1 today (12 months waiting) 1 last week ( 7 months waiting) high risk country both


----------



## Mish

panda said:


> 2 of my friend got there 801, 1 today (12 months waiting) 1 last week ( 7 months waiting) high risk country both


Congrats to them. It seems Tuesday is a lucky day


----------



## snowydragon

Congrats to everyone who has had their applications processed! I myself recieved an email saying that it would be a few more months for it to reach the front of the que, even though its been 14 months already . I provided my medical and police check on or before October 2015. The waiting is killing me but at least we are together!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats to all. we are so happy.


----------



## panda

snowydragon said:


> Congrats to everyone who has had their applications processed! I myself recieved an email saying that it would be a few more months for it to reach the front of the que, even though its been 14 months already . I provided my medical and police check on or before October 2015. The waiting is killing me but at least we are together!


At least you have been told to wait, I heard nothing for mine


----------



## Angelblue

Thanks Mish, I think they forgot it only because when I check her details on vevo using her temp grant visa number it says doesn't match the detail so maybe she had the new visa grant number now for 801.I send email this afternoon asking them about my daughter's visa. Lets find out to the next reply email.


----------



## daveenajohns

Angelblue said:


> hello everyone who waited long time for their 801 visa...may the grant be with you soon.....great news for today!!!!, but a bit of sadness too...today I got my 801 visa in my email at 3:45 pm...but when I just read my visa my dependant child is not included on it.. I really don't know why...is it the CO forget it or just they ignore it but she is included in all the application that I send on them...Mish what will be the possible reason why they forget to include my daughter in the copy of my visa?.


Congratulations! ! ! for your visa grant. Error in VEVO sounds positive to me regarding your daughter's visa. All the best.


----------



## daveenajohns

panda said:


> At least you have been told to wait, I heard nothing for mine


I can understand your frustration.Hopefully, this week has some good news for us as we are both hitting 12 months in few days.


----------



## Angelblue

Thanks daveenajohns..soon it will be your turn&#55357;&#56842;.Gudluck to you and to all..


----------



## Segun

Angelblue said:


> hello everyone who waited long time for their 801 visa...may the grant be with you soon.....great news for today!!!!, but a bit of sadness too...today I got my 801 visa in my email at 3:45 pm...but when I just read my visa my dependant child is not included on it.. I really don't know why...is it the CO forget it or just they ignore it but she is included in all the application that I send on them...Mish what will be the possible reason why they forget to include my daughter in the copy of my visa?.


Wow first congrat Angleblue and for your daughter I believe she will have been approved as well please update us as you go okay

Thanks for sharing this great news with us God bless .


----------



## Impatient

Hi guys, I am waiting for my 801 visa, my eligibility date was July 22nd 2015, I applied in May 2015. I was just wondering when people have recieved calls from immigration, if they left a voicemail? I have missed a couple of calls off a private number and I wasn't sure if it could be them or not. Thanks.


----------



## Melb

Impatient said:


> Hi guys, I am waiting for my 801 visa, my eligibility date was July 22nd 2015, I applied in May 2015. I was just wondering when people have recieved calls from immigration, if they left a voicemail? I have missed a couple of calls off a private number and I wasn't sure if it could be them or not. Thanks.


good question...


----------



## stacey88

Hi All,

Wonder if you can help...I have just looked on VEVO and it says that my 820 was granted 1 Sept 2014 however on my paperwork it says 13th Dec...I applied for 801 29th October so what date is my eligibility?


----------



## panda

stacey88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wonder if you can help...I have just looked on VEVO and it says that my 820 was granted 1 Sept 2014 however on my paperwork it says 13th Dec...I applied for 801 29th October so what date is my eligibility?


Doesn't matter when it was grant. It is count from the day you lodged your application


----------



## Dinkum

*Eligibility date*

Hi Stacey88 - your eligibility date is two years after the date you first applied for your 820/801. The dates you have provided are not relevant to this two year period from the original application date. Hope this helps. 



stacey88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wonder if you can help...I have just looked on VEVO and it says that my 820 was granted 1 Sept 2014 however on my paperwork it says 13th Dec...I applied for 801 29th October so what date is my eligibility?


----------



## stacey88

Thank you  I used a lawyer so where would it state when i applied?

Sorry if i am sounding dumb i am new to this and dont really understand the whole date thing


----------



## Mish

Impatient said:


> Hi guys, I am waiting for my 801 visa, my eligibility date was July 22nd 2015, I applied in May 2015. I was just wondering when people have recieved calls from immigration, if they left a voicemail? I have missed a couple of calls off a private number and I wasn't sure if it could be them or not. Thanks.


It could be anyone really. My brother is unlisted and his number is private. I get a few calls on my mobile for private numbers.

You can always give DIBP a call and ask.


----------



## Mish

stacey88 said:


> Thank you  I used a lawyer so where would it state when i applied?
> 
> Sorry if i am sounding dumb i am new to this and dont really understand the whole date thing


On the front page of the grant notice it has when you applied.


----------



## Dinkum

*Eligibility date*

Hi Stacey88

The date of your visa application is shown at the beginning of your 820 Grant Notice - 3rd line. Hope this helps. 



stacey88 said:


> Thank you  I used a lawyer so where would it state when i applied?
> 
> Sorry if i am sounding dumb i am new to this and dont really understand the whole date thing


----------



## stacey88

Superstars! Thanks so much its 9/12/13


----------



## richh1833

Just added our case to the spreadsheet. 820 to 801. Submitted in September 2015, Eligible date was 24/10/2015. Approved 03/03/2016. Moved from PMV (Applied in the US) -> 820 Onshore -> 801. Country of origin is was Vietnam!

Good luck to everyone!

Edit: There was no interview or phone calls. I did get a call from an unknown number a couple weeks ago but they never called back..


----------



## joanne031

Hi everyone! 
As i read most of recent thread, the process of getting 801 visa such a pain , mine as well my eligibilible date is 28/12/2014 and im parently still waitting for my 801 to be grant ,its been 14month and 8days. I could have apply through lawer and he submited by paper , base on spreadsheet i read, those whom applied by paper are getting 801 longer than online , i guess.


----------



## joanne031

Hi mish!
I just got a question , have u heard any application which has to wait more than 15months with all evidences submitted?
I would like to know if there is so i would not feel lonely in this forum, my agent said he asked my CO and been told that my evidence and process is ok he will try to reply it soon. But it took nearly 15months already. Im afraid it could take longer than that. (hixxx


----------



## DarrenD

Hi. I'm still waiting for my 801 visa I'm from the uk and have been waiting for 9 months now, does this sound normal ?


----------



## Dayvt

DarrenD said:


> Hi. I'm still waiting for my 801 visa I'm from the uk and have been waiting for 9 months now, does this sound normal ?


Yeah. Had a friend who applied in May and got approved in February.
I applied September, so assuming mine will come between June and August


----------



## Mish

joanne031 said:


> Hi mish!
> I just got a question , have u heard any application which has to wait more than 15months with all evidences submitted?
> I would like to know if there is so i would not feel lonely in this forum, my agent said he asked my CO and been told that my evidence and process is ok he will try to reply it soon. But it took nearly 15months already. Im afraid it could take longer than that. (hixxx


There is 1 or 2 I think on the waiting spreadsheet however I don't know for sure if they are still waiting or not since there has been no update from them.

What is the country of the applicant?


----------



## joanne031

Im from high risk country vietnam but most of the case from vn i seen on the spreadsheet has their visa granted for dec2014 applications, bad luck for me((


----------



## stacey88

Hey

When I applied December 2015 it said processing 6-9 months and now I know it's gone to 15 months so does this mean that applies to the people that put in for their visa as of now or when the timeframe increased or inc me as well?


----------



## kittudawra

Hi Mish just had a question if any one can help . I had police check done on 12 Jan 2016 . Now I got email from immigration they need police check should I give the old one I did under 2 months ago or I shud do another police check


----------



## DragonGirl

kittudawra said:


> Hi Mish just had a question if any one can help . I had police check done on 12 Jan 2016 . Now I got email from immigration they need police check should I give the old one I did under 2 months ago or I shud do another police check


I think the 2 months old police check should be ok.


----------



## kittudawra

Thanks dragon girl


----------



## e_wolfe

My wife has made friends with some other Filipino ladies in the town where we live. One of them applied for their 801 visa about two weeks after we applied (Oct 2015) and their visa was granted this week. Really happy for them. From the online system it says ours hasn't even been assigned to a case officer yet. Guess sometimes it's just the luck of the draw.


----------



## Mish

It goes on eligibility date so if you applied 2 months prior and then applied right on the eligibility date that can make a difference.


----------



## bradley

My eligibility was August 2013 but i applied in July 2013 i heard nothing my status online said application received that all, i have the feeling that the department doesn't care about us.


----------



## panda

bradley said:


> My eligibility was August 2013 but i applied in July 2013 i heard nothing my status online said application received that all, i have the feeling that the department doesn't care about us.


August 2013???? 31months waiting?


----------



## Mish

bradley said:


> My eligibility was August 2013 but i applied in July 2013 i heard nothing my status online said application received that all, i have the feeling that the department doesn't care about us.


Are you sure you don't mean 2015 instead of 2013?? The online system only started in December 2013.

If August 2015 then it is normal. They are backlogged at the moment.


----------



## Camden

We've just submitted our stage 2 partner visa application today!!! We have about 20 attachments but I keep feel like there is something missing  And before submitting I thought I could rest up my mind a bit once all is done, but now I'm in the worry-mode  8 months (or more!) of waiting starting from now  

Thank you Mish and everyone for your help during our visa preparation  I will update if I hear anything from DIBP.


----------



## Camden

Mish said:


> It goes on eligibility date so if you applied 2 months prior and then applied right on the eligibility date that can make a difference.


Wait.. Does it mean if we apply right on the eligibility date, there is more chance that our application will be processed quicker than the one that applied 2 months prior?

Shoot... I wish I have read this before submitting our application today


----------



## Mish

Camden said:


> Wait.. Does it mean if we apply right on the eligibility date, there is more chance that our application will be processed quicker than the one that applied 2 months prior?
> 
> Shoot... I wish I have read this before submitting our application today


It means that you don't wait as long. There is no benefit in applying before your eligibility date because they don't look at them until after the eligibility date and they have said that they are processed based on eligibility date.


----------



## Camden

Mish said:


> It means that you don't wait as long. There is no benefit in applying before your eligibility date because they don't look at them until after the eligibility date and they have said that they are processed based on eligibility date.


Ah ok... I submitted 12 days before our eligible date. I can still see the "upload attachments" button on my immi account so in case we forgot something I guess I still have time to add that up 

Thank you


----------



## Mish

Camden said:


> Ah ok... I submitted 12 days before our eligible date. I can still see the "upload attachments" button on my immi account so in case we forgot something I guess I still have time to add that up
> 
> Thank you


That will stay there forever so you can upload additional evidence every few months if you want to.


----------



## Camden

Mish said:


> That will stay there forever so you can upload additional evidence every few months if you want to.


That's great to know, thank you a lot!! Both my husband and I completely forgot about the permanent visa stage, so we didn't keep a lot of hard copy of bills/receipts from the previous country we lived in  I hope they won't ask for that


----------



## Mish

Camden said:


> That's great to know, thank you a lot!! Both my husband and I completely forgot about the permanent visa stage, so we didn't keep a lot of hard copy of bills/receipts from the previous country we lived in  I hope they won't ask for that


I was having a chat about it with someone on Sunday and neither of us are motivated to do it lol. Unfortunately it needs to be done.


----------



## Camden

Mish said:


> I was having a chat about it with someone on Sunday and neither of us are motivated to do it lol. Unfortunately it needs to be done.


For some reasons I felt more rest-assured submitting the application by paper like on the first stage. I remember we brought a huge stack of paper to the embassy in Vietnam, and let them sort out all the evidences themselves  This time when submitting each document online, it came up with a long list of "suggestions" of evidences, and even though I know some doesn't apply to me, I still feel like we didn't upload enough or something


----------



## Mish

Camden said:


> For some reasons I felt more rest-assured submitting the application by paper like on the first stage. I remember we brought a huge stack of paper to the embassy in Vietnam, and let them sort out all the evidences themselves  This time when submitting each document online, it came up with a long list of "suggestions" of evidences, and even though I know some doesn't apply to me, I still feel like we didn't upload enough or something


I prefer online because no certifying of docs and also bills, bank statements etc are all electronic so makes it alot easier


----------



## Camden

We still needed to go to the Australian embassy to do the notorial signature on the sponsor's stat dec, but beside that yes you're right, no certifying of docs  Ohhh I sooo wish that DIBP can somehow process the application in 3-5 months like 2 years ago...


----------



## bradley

Sorry mish i made a mistake it August 2015 my 
Egibility i don't know why im not believe when the department said there are backlogged at the moment.


----------



## Mish

bradley said:


> Sorry mish i made a mistake it August 2015 my
> Egibility i don't know why im not believe when the department said there are backlogged at the moment.


It is only 7 months. Hardly anyone is getting their 801 before 7 months are the moment. We have quite a few around 9 to 12 months (closer to 12 months) and a few waiting over 12 months.

DIBP have had staff cuts because the current government had to cut the number of public service staff. Also because of fraudulent relationships it is taking them longer to go through each application with some even being interviewed.


----------



## Arabella

So is it seven months from the date of application? And it's a year from when it's granted that you're eligible for citizenship?

It'll probably be 18 months by the time I can apply but still it's good to have an idea.


----------



## Mish

Arabella said:


> So is it seven months from the date of application? And it's a year from when it's granted that you're eligible for citizenship?
> 
> It'll probably be 18 months by the time I can apply but still it's good to have an idea.


No, every case is different there is no set time. They are quoting 12 to 15 months sometimes less, sometimes more.

Citizenship eligibility depends on how long you have been in Australia and if you meet all the requirements.


----------



## Arabella

By the time I've been permanent resident for a year I should be eligible for citizenship, I think. I've been here since March 2015 this time (bar six weeks in England) but I won't be able to apply for PR until November 2017 and if I have to wait 12-15 months for my PR to come through it could be 2020 before I'm looking at citizenship.


----------



## Jan88

Hello people

I am a silent follower of this thread and thought I would update my details to give you all some hope 

I am from India and my husband is Australian. We recently had our baby #1 5 months ago !

Visa 820:
Launched - Sept 12th, 2013
Granted - Feb 28th, 2014 
5 and a bit months waiting.

Visa 801
Eligibility 13th sept, 2015
Applied 9th Aug 2015
Granted 8th March 2016
5 and a bit months waiting (Close to 6 I guess ).

No calls etc for both visa.

We submitted about 20 important supporting documents for each visa.
Hope you all get the good news you are waiting for very soon!!!


----------



## daveenajohns

Jan88 said:


> Hello people
> 
> I am a silent follower of this thread and thought I would update my details to give you all some hope
> 
> Hope you all get the good news you are waiting for very soon!!!


Congratulations Jan88 !!!!


----------



## Melb

Jan88 said:


> Hello people
> 
> I am a silent follower of this thread and thought I would update my details to give you all some hope
> 
> I am from India and my husband is Australian. We recently had our baby #1 5 months ago !
> 
> Visa 820:
> Launched - Sept 12th, 2013
> Granted - Feb 28th, 2014
> 5 and a bit months waiting.
> 
> Visa 801
> Eligibility 13th sept, 2015
> Applied 9th Aug 2015
> Granted 8th March 2016
> 5 and a bit months waiting (Close to 6 I guess ).
> 
> No calls etc for both visa.
> 
> We submitted about 20 important supporting documents for each visa.
> Hope you all get the good news you are waiting for very soon!!!


super duper congratulations jan88....good 2 hear indian applicants are getting reply in 6 months...looks feb n march is lucky..looking for more visa approvals...


----------



## daveenajohns

Hello everyone,
I called immi today as we have already completed 12 months on 06/03. Helpful phone operator lady told me that our application is still in waiting queue for case officer allocation. She asked me to give them call in a month to check the progress.


----------



## daveenajohns

panda said:


> August 201?


Hi Panda,
Did you contact immi recently?


----------



## Sunil12

Hi everyone, i rang dibp today, the lady operator told me your 801 app time starts from when u apply not from eligiblity date(unless u apply earlier than elizibty date). She told me your file is in que but some action has been taken recently so just wait or ring after june when u finish waiting 12 months.anyone knows wot action she is talking about?


----------



## daveenajohns

anyone knows wot action she is talking about?[/QUOTE]

Hi
The one I spoke to, told me that the application allocates to the processing team first and then to the case officer. She said that she could see that my application has been allocated to the team recently few days ago but it is still waiting for case officer allocation. She said that if team is busy, it may take a while (perhaps few months) to get the CO. 
So probably same action( allocation to the processing team ) has been taken with your application.


----------



## daveenajohns

Waiting is becoming painful now. I just want to have ordinary peaceful life without visa worries.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Our eligibility date was October 23. Now it is March 10. That is around 4 and a 1/2 months. The wait is killing me.


----------



## Mish

Sunil12 said:


> Hi everyone, i rang dibp today, the lady operator told me your 801 app time starts from when u apply not from eligiblity date(unless u apply earlier than elizibty date). She told me your file is in que but some action has been taken recently so just wait or ring after june when u finish waiting 12 months.anyone knows wot action she is talking about?


My friend had an email from DIBP saying it starts from the eligibility date.

She could just mean that they have checked to make sure police checks are still valid or could be something else ie. If on Centrelink checking to make sure your relationship has been declared.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats Jan88!!


----------



## Sunil12

I hope u r right Mish luckily i told them (ce link)3 yrs ago and when i loged 801 also gave them evidence from centerlink too but yeh it could be anything


----------



## bradley

congrats Jan88 your Egibility day was same as me .yours was September 2015 and mine was 15 August 2015 the difference between you and me is you got a new born baby which made the difference. The strong Evidence i have so far is we built a new big house together which not made any different for them. Again congratulations for both of you


----------



## chicken999

Mish said:


> I was having a chat about it with someone on Sunday and neither of us are motivated to do it lol. Unfortunately it needs to be done.


 me too! I have massive piles all over the house and I just can't be bothered to do anything about it lol

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## panda

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Panda,
> Did you contact immi recently?


No I didn't, did you?


----------



## Jan88

Thanks everyone for your wishes 

Bradley - Hope you hear from them very soon. I am not sure on what basis they are allocating case officers but the system seems unfair .. I have been lucky enough to get both visa's processed in a good time frame. Good luck


----------



## joanne031

Waitting really is painfull. My case even worser than evryone here , im on 3 months pregnant and 14 months 11 days on waiting for 801 visa. I dont know why everytime i checked up with lawer he got told from immigrants that my evidence s all good and just waiting for decision. If it s all good in the case why they have to take too long right? My medicare about to finish soon. Im worry and i cant sleep well, i know it might effect my baby and i want some rest back home with family, but because of this visa has granted yet i cant go back with my mum for too long.


----------



## joanne031

Jan88 said:


> Thanks everyone for your wishes
> 
> Bradley - Hope you hear from them very soon. I am not sure on what basis they are allocating case officers but the system seems unfair .. I have been lucky enough to get both visa's processed in a good time frame. Good luck


Congrats to you jan88 . I just want to ask if u can give some idea. Did u submit your pregnancy file while you were waiting?


----------



## thesmoothsuit

All the best Joanne.

Which country are you from?


----------



## joanne031

thesmoothsuit said:


> All the best Joanne.
> 
> Which country are you from?


Im from vn i think im the only one left int his forum from december 2014 applications, !


----------



## panda

joanne031 said:


> Im from vn i think im the only one left int his forum from december 2014 applications, !


March 2013 here and still waiting


----------



## Jan88

joanne031 said:


> Congrats to you jan88 . I just want to ask if u can give some idea. Did u submit your pregnancy file while you were waiting?


Thanks Joanne.

Try not to stress too much!!
We just uploaded our son's birth certificate after he was born with form 929 I think ? It's the change in circumstances form.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

March 2013 is the date you applied for 801 Panda???

I guess from your nickname you are from China?

I have applied in October 2015 for 801 since I applied for the 820 in October 2013.


----------



## panda

thesmoothsuit said:


> March 2013 is the date you applied for 801 Panda???
> 
> I guess from your nickname you are from China?
> 
> I have applied in October 2015 for 801 since I applied for the 820 in October 2013.


Ah no, March 2013 was the day I lodged the combine 820/801. Eligible date was March 2015.

I'm from Viet


----------



## thesmoothsuit

12 months already. Oh my. Hope you hear something very soon. Best wishes.


----------



## daveenajohns

panda said:


> No I didn't, did you?


Yes, I did yesterday. They told me the whole new story. Apparently our application has been allocated to the team but not to the CO. I thought there is only one team for 801 subclass which is in Melbourne.


----------



## Mish

daveenajohns said:


> Yes, I did yesterday. They told me the whole new story. Apparently our application has been allocated to the team but not to the CO. I thought there is only one team for 801 subclass which is in Melbourne.


They could have different teams in Melbourne that do the work. Where I work some sites we have 3 teams that all do the same work.

It sounds logical to what they are saying.


----------



## daveenajohns

Mish said:


> It sounds logical to what they are saying.


I hope this is true and we hear something during this month.


----------



## mrswooody007

Hi there. I have applied for visa 801 this March after two year of the lodgement of my visa 820/801. I have a son with me who is included in the application for visa 820/801. This afternoon, something bothers me, after reading the immig faq regarding Form 1002. My son is holding visa 820at the moment. Do I need to find a form which is similar to Form 1002 for my son. ( Form 1002 is an application by a subcless 445 dependent child for a permanent partner visa)


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> They could have different teams in Melbourne that do the work. Where I work some sites we have 3 teams that all do the same work.
> 
> It sounds logical to what they are saying.


Mish....do u work in immigration....?

If yes then I am happy atleast we are here connected with the experts..

Any update on the processing of 801...I know everycase us different and really don't know who is lucky next...but if u work in immigration then let then know they should consider the files in a proper array.

That will improvise the processing time.

Tks


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> Mish....do u work in immigration....?
> 
> If yes then I am happy atleast we are here connected with the experts..


Haha I wish. Most government organisations run the same way so once you work for one you get an idea of how most work. I have worked federal, state and local and they have all had different teams that do the same work in some sites (not all sites though).


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Haha I wish. Most government organisations run the same way so once you work for one you get an idea of how most work. I have worked federal, state and local and they have all had different teams that do the same work in some sites (not all sites though).


Hahah..I thought u working for immigrants... but thanks 4 ur reply...yes u r right I had an exposure of non for profit organization...how they work and allocate the work load.. Hope whatever team immigration has designated they will swift the process.

cheers


----------



## mrswooody007

Mish, I have submitted my visa 801 application online. My eligibility was on the 3rd of March. May I ask if my husband still need to submit the form 40SP? Also, is there a separate application form for my son? He is holding VIsa 820. Thank you iin advance.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> Hahah..I thought u working for immigrants... but thanks 4 ur reply...yes u r right I had an exposure of non for profit organization...how they work and allocate the work load.. Hope whatever team immigration has designated they will swift the process.
> 
> cheers


I remember someone saying that they were advertising last year for staff (and no I did not apply - love Brisbane) so maybe the additional team could be new people. If that is the case I imagine you would see an improvement maybe in a few months (allow for training time).


----------



## Mish

mrswooody007 said:


> Mish, I have submitted my visa 801 application online. My eligibility was on the 3rd of March. May I ask if my husband still need to submit the form 40SP? Also, is there a separate application form for my son? He is holding VIsa 820. Thank you iin advance.


The 40SP is only for the 820. Your husband should have completed a stat dec from the border site answering the questions and then got it witnessed and then scan and upload it.

Sorry I am not familiar with children but I would think he is included under your application.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> I remember someone saying that they were advertising last year for staff (and no I did not apply - love Brisbane) so maybe the additional team could be new people. If that is the case I imagine you would see an improvement maybe in a few months (allow for training time).


yes...let's hope for the best...and let be positive.

as per my understanding I have noticed that Immigration has improvised in the processing time...I can see swift difference.

hopefully they will be back in there old 6 to 8 months processing and that shoud be the target of new team.


----------



## mrswooody007

Mish said:


> The 40SP is only for the 820. Your husband should have completed a stat dec from the border site answering the questions and then got it witnessed and then scan and upload it.
> 
> Sorry I am not familiar with children but I would think he is included under your application.


Thank you Mish


----------



## Camden

Hey guys, I'm wondering if any of you had received emails from DIBP after you submitted your 801/100 visa online? I'm asking this because in the "View application mailbox", there is this line:

"Correspondence for this application is currently being sent to the Primary Applicant at the following email address:
[email protected]
Please check your spam filter if you have not received any correspondence.
To change the address for receiving correspondence, please use the Change of email address link in the Update us page.
No correspondence is available for the selected application."

I haven't received any emails from them, except the one from 2 months ago asking for more documents for stage 2 partner visa. I just want to know if any of you received an acknowledgment letter or something right after you submit your application?


----------



## lightningx

Camden said:


> Hey guys, I'm wondering if any of you had received emails from DIBP after you submitted your 801/100 visa online? I'm asking this because in the "View application mailbox", there is this line:
> 
> "Correspondence for this application is currently being sent to the Primary Applicant at the following email address:
> [email protected]
> Please check your spam filter if you have not received any correspondence.
> To change the address for receiving correspondence, please use the Change of email address link in the Update us page.
> No correspondence is available for the selected application."
> 
> I haven't received any emails from them, except the one from 2 months ago asking for more documents for stage 2 partner visa. I just want to know if any of you received an acknowledgment letter or something right after you submit your application?


There's no acknowledgement letter or email after submission. If you see "Application Received" status in your immiaccount, it's all good.

Subsequently, if CO requires anything from you, you'll get an email. You'll also get an email when you visa is granted. There's no need to keep logging in to immiaccount to check.


----------



## lightningx

Mish said:


> They could have different teams in Melbourne that do the work. Where I work some sites we have 3 teams that all do the same work.
> 
> It sounds logical to what they are saying.


I can confirm there is at least 2 different people and perhaps teams doing the work.

A person with position "Immigration Officer" asked me for an AFP check. After I submitted my AFP check, my 801 grant letter was issued by another different person with position "Team Leader". They may both be in the same team or different teams but at least 2 people is involved in my application. And both these people have anglo-Australian sounding names. 

I would imagine multiple checks by different teams or people is for check and balance purposes and also for more stringent checks.


----------



## solskjaer

I am pretty sure, it starts from the eligibility date.
A friend of mine have submitted further support documents for 801 visa after 10 months of the eligibility date, and got the visa on the following month. Waiting time was about 11 month after eligibility date.



Mish said:


> My friend had an email from DIBP saying it starts from the eligibility date.
> 
> She could just mean that they have checked to make sure police checks are still valid or could be something else ie. If on Centrelink checking to make sure your relationship has been declared.


----------



## joanne031

*Hi lightingx*



lightningx said:


> I can confirm there is at least 2 different people and perhaps teams doing the work.
> 
> A person with position "Immigration Officer" asked me for an AFP check. After I submitted my AFP check, my 801 grant letter was issued by another different person with position "Team Leader". They may both be in the same team or different teams but at least 2 people is involved in my application. And both these people have anglo-Australian sounding names.
> 
> I would imagine multiple checks by different teams or people is for check and balance purposes and also for more stringent checks.


You remind me my lawer used to say my case was handing with different people while its proccessing and now he has to call team leader to confirm my case if anything happen during this circumstance beause im in final stage and have waited over 14 months. I guess i might be different team dealing for 1 case


----------



## Mish

lightningx said:


> I can confirm there is at least 2 different people and perhaps teams doing the work.
> 
> A person with position "Immigration Officer" asked me for an AFP check. After I submitted my AFP check, my 801 grant letter was issued by another different person with position "Team Leader". They may both be in the same team or different teams but at least 2 people is involved in my application. And both these people have anglo-Australian sounding names.
> 
> I would imagine multiple checks by different teams or people is for check and balance purposes and also for more stringent checks.


Sounds about right. I have worked for local, state and federal and none of them allowed correspondence out until approved by the team leader.


----------



## Camden

lightningx said:


> There's no acknowledgement letter or email after submission. If you see "Application Received" status in your immiaccount, it's all good.
> 
> Subsequently, if CO requires anything from you, you'll get an email. You'll also get an email when you visa is granted. There's no need to keep logging in to immiaccount to check.


Thank you! I was gonna call DIBP to ask but lucky I read this first


----------



## bradley

Hi Jan88 is it form 1022 ? Did You just wrote that you have a new born baby ?


----------



## Jan88

bradley said:


> Hi Jan88 is it form 1022 ? Did You just wrote that you have a new born baby ?


Hi Bradley
Yes it's form 1022. 
After my baby was born, we filled that form and updated it to immi with supporting documentation, which is his birth certificate.
We rang immi about it and they said we should be reporting any significant changes to the relationship to immi via form 1022 with evidence as long as the visa is under examination.


----------



## Deep90

Hi guys,

Sorry i have been away from the forum for a while. I just got back from my holiday. My husband called DIBP last week and he was told that our file was looked at 2 weeks ago. He was also told that the files are checked by a team of people and not just 1 person. My husband also asked if he should send anything more and they told him our file is doing just fine and nothing is required of now. Expect something from DIBP soon. Thats all the information we got.
Anyone else spoke to DIBP and got a similar answer??? We almost complete 12 months of waiting in april.


----------



## Mish

Hi Deep90
That is exactly the same message that a few others have posted about within the last week or so too.

Hopefully a few grants are on their way


----------



## bradley

Thank Jan88 appreciate your help good bless


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Hi Deep90
> That is exactly the same message that a few others have posted about within the last week or so too.
> 
> Hopefully a few grants are on their way


Soon I will be in 10th month...I haven't spoken to immigration about my update of my application...and when we check our online...it says...application recieved...and it sayes..no care officer hasn't been allocated...is my applicant is getting delayed even we crossed 8 months.
as per my understanding ...we have submitter alll the documents and evidences....hope I will get something in 11 months....looks like indian applicants are getting reply..in 10 to 11 months....recently missed a very closed interview which requires applicant should have PR.

Hope I will get some good news.....really prayers n willpower..require at thus stage


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I am on my 6th month waiting. I guess we can only hope that everyone will have their grants. Sometimes you just wonder what else do they look further into the application when everything has been submitted. Let us hope for the best!


----------



## Mish

Not sure what they look at but they would have alot of applications. It would roughly the same amount as they granted 820's for 2 years ago less some for relationship breakdowns. To me it sounds like alot of work.

If a complaint has been made about the relationship further investigation and probably an interview would be required.

This is my guess at what they may do:
- A Centrelink check on those that are registered with Centrelink.
- A check with ATO to see if spouse registered 
- check passports for both sponsor and applicant to if they go offshore together and if they don't ask for evidence while apart.

Honestly like everyone else I have no idea but am just thinking of other government departments they can check with.

Some countries are also suspect countries so they get looked at further as well. On another thread last week (I think) CCMS mentioned high risk people also include cultural differences, religious differences and age differences.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

thanks Mish. this is really helpful. Perhaps I am just excited to be permanent &#55357;&#56898; finding Australia as my second home. Cant wait to be permanent. I believe it is a matter of time for all of us waiting to get our approval.


----------



## Mish

It will all come sooner or later the main thing is that we are together enjoying life.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

i agree. thanks for the encouragement Mish and everyone updating us with their grant news &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## VCB4vcb

*pr granted*

good day guys,i just received my 801 today after 12 months ,at one stage i lost all hope ,i was depressed ,i lost many things because of this residency shit...but this group helped me a lot to lift my spirit...dont worry guys its your turn soon ..stay positive ....


----------



## AngeliquePrince

VCB4vcb congrats! yey another hope for all of us&#55357;&#56857; was there interviews or calls? how did you go with the waiting time ? please share.


----------



## VCB4vcb

i applied for spouse visa on the 19 th of march 2013 ,15 th march 2014 i received 820 ,granted pr today,there were no calls from immi ,the wait was really really really frustrating ,i even became an alcoholic lol but when i hear everybody else getting it it gave me hope...dont worry it will come to you ..cheers


----------



## AngeliquePrince

have a happy life. another inspiration for all of us.


----------



## Nipu

Hi everyone Just wondering how long does it take after case officer asked for NPC and additional document for 801. thanks in advance


----------



## Nipu

VCB4vcb said:


> i applied for spouse visa on the 19 th of march 2013 ,15 th march 2014 i received 820 ,granted pr today,there were no calls from immi ,the wait was really really really frustrating ,i even became an alcoholic lol but when i hear everybody else getting it it gave me hope...dont worry it will come to you ..cheers


Did your case officer asked for any more document or police clearance? if so how long it took after you submitted. thanks


----------



## VCB4vcb

12 months for 801 ,case officer dint ask a single thing ,i applied online ,uploaded photos may be 10 or 15 ,major bills ,bank statements,travel documents,rental ledger and so on


----------



## Sunil12

Hi deep 90, i rang them last week the lady operator told me same but she didnt said to me anything like expect something soon, she said recently ur file got looked by someone and some action has been taken thats all she told me. I applied 2 months after eligity date, so since i applied june 15th its excatly 9 months today.


----------



## Sunil12

Congrats vcb4vcb, r u m or female applicant?


----------



## Euroasianman

Hi every one, 

My partner and I are preparing his tax return for the last 5 years (I know he is very lazy!) My temporary partner visa was granted in Jan 2014 and I arrived in Australia in Jun 2014. Now when we try to do his tax return for 2012-2013 or (any other years) on mygov (etax) it asks whether he had a spouse in that period of time. 

Our de facto relationship started in 2010 but I arrived in Australia in 2014 so for the years before 2014, should he tick single or he has a spouse? 

I am really confused because the question in that online form does not ask whether your spouse lives in Australia or not. 

Any thoughts on this? 

Thanks


----------



## Mish

I am unsure if spouse income affected anything back then but now it doesn't. My personal opinion is tick yes and calculate the income on your Australian income.

That is interesting you can lodge late via mygov or etax. I would have thought you needed to lodge them via paper.

Just be prepared he may face penalties for lodging late - I guess it would depend if he has to pay or get a refund.


----------



## Eizzi

Mish said:


> I am unsure if spouse income affected anything back then but now it doesn't. My personal opinion is tick yes and calculate the income on your Australian income.
> 
> That is interesting you can lodge late via mygov or etax. I would have thought you needed to lodge them via paper.
> 
> Just be prepared he may face penalties for lodging late - I guess it would depend if he has to pay or get a refund.


My understanding was paper was the only way to submit old ones too. I was unable to do my overdue tax returns online, since I needed some mygov reference number or something (can't remember) which obviously I didn't have.


----------



## notthisfriday

Yay today is a happy day. My 801 was granted after 12 months and 1 week of waiting. The wait was very frustrating but worth it. I hope you guys get your answeres very soon.


----------



## Melb

notthisfriday said:


> Yay today is a happy day. My 801 was granted after 12 months and 1 week of waiting. The wait was very frustrating but worth it. I hope you guys get your answeres very soon.


congratulations....I have few questions..will be great if u share.

are u male or female.?
date of ur eligibility.?
online or paper..?
any contract during processing..?
what documents u provided..?

I know it's lot of questions...bit will be great of u share.

thanks and again congratulations.


----------



## notthisfriday

Melb said:


> congratulations....I have few questions..will be great if u share.
> 
> are u male or female.?
> date of ur eligibility.?
> online or paper..?
> any contract during processing..?
> what documents u provided..?
> 
> I know it's lot of questions...bit will be great of u share.
> 
> thanks and again congratulations.


HI Melb,

I am female
the date of eligibility: 08/03/2015
Submitted online
No contacts during processing, just got an email with all the details.
I provided pretty much same stuff as for the 820 one - no less. I heard that 820 is easier to get than 801 so I made sure to supply strong evidence. Some of these include:
-both super beneficiary details, 
-death insurance beneficiary details, 
-car on our both names,
-Couple health insurance (a copy of the card with our both names on it and paperwork) 
-next of kin information from your work- my partner also has an optional partner profile that he can submit to work for any dual career opportunities so we printed that out
-bank account/savings account on our both names
-Travel tickets and photos together on those trips
-Wedding invitations to our both names
-Hobbies done together (tickets or reservations for those) for example skiing, mountain biking etc.

I hope this helps


----------



## Nipu

Nipu said:


> Hi everyone Just wondering how long does it take after case officer asked for NPC and additional document for 801. thanks in advance


h\hi mish would you be able to give some info. thanks


----------



## Melb

notthisfriday said:


> HI Melb,
> 
> I am female
> the date of eligibility: 08/03/2015
> Submitted online
> No contacts during processing, just got an email with all the details.
> I provided pretty much same stuff as for the 820 one - no less. I heard that 820 is easier to get than 801 so I made sure to supply strong evidence. Some of these include:
> -both super beneficiary details,
> -death insurance beneficiary details,
> -car on our both names,
> -Couple health insurance (a copy of the card with our both names on it and paperwork)
> -next of kin information from your work- my partner also has an optional partner profile that he can submit to work for any dual career opportunities so we printed that out
> -bank account/savings account on our both names
> -Travel tickets and photos together on those trips
> -Wedding invitations to our both names
> -Hobbies done together (tickets or reservations for those) for example skiing, mountain biking etc.
> 
> I hope this helps


Thanks for your reply...have a g8 life together...


----------



## Melb

notthisfriday said:


> HI Melb,
> 
> I am female
> the date of eligibility: 08/03/2015
> Submitted online
> No contacts during processing, just got an email with all the details.
> I provided pretty much same stuff as for the 820 one - no less. I heard that 820 is easier to get than 801 so I made sure to supply strong evidence. Some of these include:
> -both super beneficiary details,
> -death insurance beneficiary details,
> -car on our both names,
> -Couple health insurance (a copy of the card with our both names on it and paperwork)
> -next of kin information from your work- my partner also has an optional partner profile that he can submit to work for any dual career opportunities so we printed that out
> -bank account/savings account on our both names
> -Travel tickets and photos together on those trips
> -Wedding invitations to our both names
> -Hobbies done together (tickets or reservations for those) for example skiing, mountain biking etc.
> 
> I hope this helps


Hi one .more question...

ar u married or in de fecto.?
do u have any kids.

take care


----------



## notthisfriday

Melb said:


> Hi one .more question...
> 
> ar u married or in de fecto.?
> do u have any kids.
> 
> take care


Hi Melb,

De facto and no kids.


----------



## daveenajohns

notthisfriday said:


> Yay today is a happy day. My 801 was granted after 12 months and 1 week of waiting. The wait was very frustrating but worth it. I hope you guys get your answeres very soon.


Congratulations! !!!! My eligiblilty date is in march as well. Your timeline gives me hope.


----------



## Mish

Nipu said:


> h\hi mish would you be able to give some info. thanks


Sorry every case is different so could be a few days or a month or more.


----------



## Becky26

notthisfriday said:


> Yay today is a happy day. My 801 was granted after 12 months and 1 week of waiting. The wait was very frustrating but worth it. I hope you guys get your answeres very soon.


Congratulations notthisfriday! Wish you have a happy life with your partner in Australia 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## penfold

Hi,
I had my 820 granted a couple of weeks ago, I applied for it Dec 30 2013. We're married with a child, when can I expect my 801 application to start and would I need another medical (did mine Feb this year) or AFP? Also, what additional info do you need to provide?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Unk

Hi everyone,

I have my PR granted today. Happy!!
I submitted my 820 application 25 June 2013, so my eligible date is 25 June 2015. I submitted my 801 application online and all the supporting documents on 20 May 2015. Visa was granted today. Female, from China, married. The waiting period had been frustrating and depressing. The worst part was that we could not do anything about it and we did not know what was gonna happen. I was thinking asking my partner to call the immigration department but from this forum it seemed that it would not change anything so I gave up this but waited. I logged in to my immi acount every now and then to track my application but always it says your application has been submitted but has not yet assigned to a case officer. Last time i checked the immi account was last week and it said the same thing. But early this morning my partner got a call from the department asking a few things (what is our current address, if my parner is still supporting the application etc.). My partner asked when the visa would be granted and the officer said that it should be in the email today. The email with the visa grant letter was sent to my email early this morning (before 8am actually,very efficient). This forum have given me a lot of information and support. Thank you everyone. I hope you all have your PR very soon.


----------



## Kooldude

Hi I was reading Posts on this forum last few months just want to share a Good News Thanks GOD My Partner visa 801 approved Today.
I have two kids and married.

*DOL TR 820: DECMBER 2013
TR GRANT: 1 JUNE 2015
DOL 801: NOVEMBER 2015
REQUESTED FOR AFP PCC: 11/03/2016
SUBMITTED MY PCC: 11/03/2016 2 MONTHS OLD AFP PCC
SUBMITTED MORE EVIDENCE: 11/03/2016 PICTURES 
VISA GRANTED 801: 17/03/2016
COUNTRY: HIGH RISK
GENDER: MALE

*

wish best of luck all of you. I hope your turn will come soon


----------



## Mish

penfold said:


> Hi,
> I had my 820 granted a couple of weeks ago, I applied for it Dec 30 2013. We're married with a child, when can I expect my 801 application to start and would I need another medical (did mine Feb this year) or AFP? Also, what additional info do you need to provide?
> Thanks in advance.


You will be contacted about 2 months prior to eligibility date to submit additional docs which is the same type as per 820 but since the 820 grant. Yes you will need a new AFP.


----------



## dname

Hi,

I have been waiting for my visa 801 since June last year. My partner received a call from my case officer yesterday and has been waiting since then. On immi account it still says this application has not been allocated to a case officer and hasn't been assessed. Is it common?

My partner kinda screw one question up as he has forgotten but he immediately rectify by calling the case officer the next day. The case officer was alright but asked him to provide evidence to prove it. 

I wonder what will happen next but on immi account the status has not changed to assessment in progress.


----------



## Mish

It is no unusual for the status to remain at application received until just before a decision is made.


----------



## stacey88

Hey Guys,

How long roughly do you have to wait once a case officer has been assigned? I dont have this yet but just curious. My eligibility date was Dec 2015 and applied Oct 2015 so feel like i have plenty of time to wait although im from UK so low risk country  I applied online - when the officer has been assigned will it be updated?

Cheers


----------



## Mish

Every case is different most don't know who their case officer is until the grant comes through and alot of times there is no change on the online status until the grant.


----------



## powervinyasa

Finally received my 801. Several weeks ago, I ranted on here about the randomness of permanent residency grants and how unfair that others to get it quicker than the rest of us etc, after that, I logged off and stopped thinking and stressing about it. I even stopped checking my email! I just checked my e-mail earlier today and saw that I received an email from immigration with my PR attached. My eligibility was June 2015 and received by 801 in March 2016. High risk country. Female, married with 1 child. Submitted requirements for 801 in July last year. Took them 8 months to process and decide (counting from the time I submitted the rest of the documents online). Status in my immi account was never updated. We never received a call from anyone while this was being processed. Evidence submitted includes our child's documents (birth certificate, etc.), joint bank account statements, private health certificate of insurance, superannuation beneficiary screenshots, tickets to themeparks, travel documents, travel photos and photos with family and friends.


----------



## Melb

powervinyasa said:


> Finally received my 801. Several weeks ago, I ranted on here about the randomness of permanent residency grants and how unfair that others to get it quicker than the rest of us etc, after that, I logged off and stopped thinking and stressing about it. I even stopped checking my email! I just checked my e-mail earlier today and saw that I received an email from immigration with my PR attached. My eligibility was June 2015 and received by 801 in March 2016. High risk country. Female, married with 1 child. Submitted requirements for 801 in July last year. Took them 8 months to process and decide (counting from the time I submitted the rest of the documents online). Status in my immi account was never updated. We never received a call from anyone while this was being processed. Evidence submitted includes our child's documents (birth certificate, etc.), joint bank account statements, private health certificate of insurance, superannuation beneficiary screenshots, tickets to themeparks, travel documents, travel photos and photos with family and friends.


congratulations....which country...?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mish said:


> You will be contacted about 2 months prior to eligibility date to submit additional docs which is the same type as per 820 but since the 820 grant. Yes you will need a new AFP.


Wait, am I missing something? Admittedly I am super rusty, haha. But it's been more than 2 years between application and grant. Shouldn't the grant have been straight to PR and doesn't penfold need to contact the CO? Or has that changed? The eligibility date would have been Dec 2015 and the 820 wasn't even granted yet.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> Wait, am I missing something? Admittedly I am super rusty, haha. But it's been more than 2 years between application and grant. Shouldn't the grant have been straight to PR and doesn't penfold need to contact the CO? Or has that changed? The eligibility date would have been Dec 2015 and the 820 wasn't even granted yet.


Lol no. That is what happens when you answer when sick and can't count 

Edit: just checked and they applied December 2014 not December 2013.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ah. That makes a big difference.


----------



## Kaapui

*Permanent Partner processing times?*

Hi all

I submitted my second stage partner Visa (801) on Sep 2015 last year. I checked online and it mentioned that the processing time is 6-8 months for a low risk country.

So, I'm approaching 6 months and I gave the department a call. I gave my reference number and the officer on the phone mentioned that the processing times are now 12-15 months??

Does anyone know about this change or was I given the wrong info by the officer? He mentioned that it changed somewhere end of last year??

I really hope not....

Thanks
Kelvin


----------



## Segun

Kaapui said:


> Hi all
> 
> I submitted my second stage partner Visa (801) on Sep 2015 last year. I checked online and it mentioned that the processing time is 6-8 months for a low risk country.
> 
> So, I'm approaching 6 months and I gave the department a call. I gave my reference number and the officer on the phone mentioned that the processing times are now 12-15 months??
> 
> Does anyone know about this change or was I given the wrong info by the officer? He mentioned that it changed somewhere end of last year??
> 
> I really hope not....
> 
> Thanks
> Kelvin


Thank you for your email of 4 January 2016 to the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection, The Hon Peter Dutton MP, requesting expedition of your permanent Partner (Subclass 801) visa application. The Minister appreciates the time you have taken to bring this matter to his attention and has asked that I reply on his behalf.
Due to the very high volume of Partner visa applications which have been lodged in Australia, the current average processing time is 12 to 15 months. These service standards are indicative only and individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods, depending on a range of factors.
In the interest of fairness, applications are generally processed in chronological order of lodgement date. I appreciate that you would like your Partner visa application finalised as quickly as possible. However, the nature of Partner migration is such that most cases have an emotional or compassionate element.
Should we require any further information from you to progress your application, you can expect the Department to make contact with you. It is essential that applicants update the Department if their contact details change, and respond to any requests as quickly as possible to avoid any delays in processing.
Thank you for raising this matter with the Minister. Yours sincerely
Wendy Davenport Director
Partner Migration 18 February 2016

I hope it's helps .
Segun


----------



## Kaapui

Hi Segun

Thanks for that. Guess I can't do anything much then to wait (again) then.

Kelvin


----------



## SharpJE

Good news everyone, checked my E-mail just now, and I got my grant notice!

Can't believe it went through so fast, such a weight off my shoulders.

Think I'm at 88 days. Not sure how to change my entry on the spreadsheet to the granted page.


----------



## rakech

Good news today just received email of grant notice i got my permanent residence today applied on the 4th of january this year and eligibilty date was 28 of november 2015 so rwo and half months waiting  no interview no request of other documents and i applied online 
Happy days
Good luck to everyone


----------



## Segun

rakech said:


> Good news today just received email of grant notice i got my permanent residence today applied on the 4th of january this year and eligibilty date was 28 of november 2015 so rwo and half months waiting  no interview no request of other documents and i applied online
> Happy days
> Good luck to everyone


Congreatulations .


----------



## Segun

SharpJE said:


> Good news everyone, checked my E-mail just now, and I got my grant notice!
> 
> Can't believe it went through so fast, such a weight off my shoulders.
> 
> Think I'm at 88 days. Not sure how to change my entry on the spreadsheet to the granted page.


Congratulations


----------



## daveenajohns

rakech said:


> Good news today just received email of grant notice i got my permanent residence today applied on the 4th of january this year and eligibilty date was 28 of november 2015 so rwo and half months waiting  no interview no request of other documents and i applied online
> Happy days
> Good luck to everyone


Congratulations! !!!


----------



## daveenajohns

It would be 13 months for us in another 2 weeks.


----------



## Mish

Congrats SharpJE and rakesh!! Very fast grants 

If you don't mind please share what evidence you included and if you have children of the relationship. This may help people that are still waiting.


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> It would be 13 months for us in another 2 weeks.


Hi

you should call immigration...13 months is reallt late...it should happen in 12 months.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> Hi
> 
> you should call immigration...13 months is reallt late...it should happen in 12 months.


They will most likely quote 12 to 15 months as this seems to be what people are being told.


----------



## panda

Melb said:


> Hi
> 
> you should call immigration...13 months is reallt late...it should happen in 12 months.[/QUOTE
> 
> He did as I remember, they told him they have touched his file and now still waiting for the CO to be allocated


----------



## mighty9

*called immi*

Hey folks,

Hope you are all well, i check this forum like 2 to 3 times a day, every grant brings happines to me and a hope mine will come soon too, dont know will this ever happen for me ever lol anyway heres what i heard from immi.
I called them this morning, the lady who answered seemed to be really polite, i informed her that myself and my wife(sponser) are going overseas to see my family in india for 2 weeks, my eligibility date is 5th april 2015, we applied in late March 20th or something is there anything further i need to send? When should i expect to hear from you guys.
She said you dont need to inform immi of yoir tavel as they will know. She added the usual timerme is 12 to 15 months. She also said i can assure you they are actively processing your application and had not asked for further documents as of late, i dont know what she means by that though.
Anyway i said thanks for your help. It will be 12 months on 5th april for me. I will be overseas untill second week of april. Hope good news comes my way. 
Good luck to all.
Peace
Mighty 9


----------



## catel_w

Hello everyone, 

Well I have not been active here for long bit went through the entire process of applying for PMV then waiting for 820 to come through and then 801.

To give you guys a background, I'm from India came via PMV back in April 2013 applied for 820 and got it granted in Oct 2013. I applied for 801 in the month of Sept 2015 and today I got my grant via email. 
Never had any communication with the immi guys, just uploaded documents as and when I could via the online portal.

Thought of sharing the good news with you guys today. 
P.S: got my grant just few minutes ago, called my wife and then here I'm sharing it with you guys. 

Thanks for all the support and empathy that you guys show and share for people going through this migration journey. I wish good luck to all the applicants pending approval. Hope they get to sense the same satisfaction that I'm feeling right now as soon as possible. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mish

Congrats guys . Great to see some faster grants.


----------



## Segun

catel_w said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Well I have not been active here for long bit went through the entire process of applying for PMV then waiting for 820 to come through and then 801.
> 
> To give you guys a background, I'm from India came via PMV back in April 2013 applied for 820 and got it granted in Oct 2013. I applied for 801 in the month of Sept 2015 and today I got my grant via email.
> Never had any communication with the immi guys, just uploaded documents as and when I could via the online portal.
> 
> Thought of sharing the good news with you guys today.
> P.S: got my grant just few minutes ago, called my wife and then here I'm sharing it with you guys.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and empathy that you guys show and share for people going through this migration journey. I wish good luck to all the applicants pending approval. Hope they get to sense the same satisfaction that I'm feeling right now as soon as possible.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrat guys


----------



## Melb

catel_w said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Well I have not been active here for long bit went through the entire process of applying for PMV then waiting for 820 to come through and then 801.
> 
> To give you guys a background, I'm from India came via PMV back in April 2013 applied for 820 and got it granted in Oct 2013. I applied for 801 in the month of Sept 2015 and today I got my grant via email.
> Never had any communication with the immi guys, just uploaded documents as and when I could via the online portal.
> 
> Thought of sharing the good news with you guys today.
> P.S: got my grant just few minutes ago, called my wife and then here I'm sharing it with you guys.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and empathy that you guys show and share for people going through this migration journey. I wish good luck to all the applicants pending approval. Hope they get to sense the same satisfaction that I'm feeling right now as soon as possible.
> 
> Cheers!


congratulations

.what is ur eligibility date..
male or female ?
any child ..?
is ur sponsor ...frm india.?


----------



## catel_w

Melb said:


> congratulations
> 
> .what is ur eligibility date..
> male or female ?
> any child ..?
> is ur sponsor ...frm india.?


My spouse is German but is an Australian PR for more than a decade now.
My eligibility date would have been Oct 2015 (2 years after I got my 820 visa) and No children.

Cheers


----------



## colby1980

*application date and eligiblity date*

Hi I am fairly new to this, I applied for my visa on the 17th February 2016. I am a little confused of the difference between application date and eligibility date. Can anyone help please?


----------



## AUSBambi

Hi Colby1980

The application date you mentioned is named as "Date of Visa Application" officially. It is normally the date on which Immigration office received your application.

Regarding partner visa application 820/801, Eligibility date means the date of two years after " Date of Visa Application". For example, Date of Visa Application is on 23/3/2016, then Eligibility date will be on 23/3/2018.

Immigration won't process second stage documents until eligibility date.



colby1980 said:


> Hi I am fairly new to this, I applied for my visa on the 17th February 2016. I am a little confused of the difference between application date and eligibility date. Can anyone help please?


----------



## Eizzi

removed - incorrect


----------



## Mish

Eizzi said:


> Just correcting you so as not to confuse anyone reading this thread looking for advice:
> 
> Your eligibility date is 2 years after you applied for 820, not from when it was granted. From what you previously mentioned, this means April 2015, not October, and you were granted your 801 in about 11 months.


They came via a PMV in April 2013 so that is when they arrived. With PMV to 820 alot get it the same month they apply (if apply early in the month) so it is possible that their 820 grant month is same as applied.


----------



## Mish

My husband just got his email for eligibility date . Arghhhh now to find motivation which probably won't happen until we return from holidays.


----------



## Eizzi

Mish said:


> They came via a PMV in April 2013 so that is when they arrived. With PMV to 820 alot get it the same month they apply (if apply early in the month) so it is possible that their 820 grant month is same as applied.


Ahh, I was reading their post by putting my own punctuation in (the wrong place, evidently )

_I'm from India came via PMV
back in April 2013 applied for 820
and got it granted in Oct 2013._

But re-reading it, I see it means

_I'm from India came via PMV back in April 2013
applied for 820 and got it granted in Oct 2013._

Haha.


----------



## nc098

*Can anyone clarify*

Hi, just wondering if anyone can quickly give me a summary of what to expect. I applied for 820 on 11 June 2014, was granted that a year later in June 2015. So my eligibility date will be June 2016 right?
Is it possible to forward documents before this date, I understand that on the immi website they say you can forward them but no more than 2 months before your eligibility date. 
Does the request for more info letter come on your eligibility date? and how long (approx) does it take to have the info you provide processed?

Thanks for your help,


----------



## Mish

nc098 said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone can quickly give me a summary of what to expect. I applied for 820 on 11 June 2014, was granted that a year later in June 2015. So my eligibility date will be June 2016 right?
> Is it possible to forward documents before this date, I understand that on the immi website they say you can forward them but no more than 2 months before your eligibility date.
> Does the request for more info letter come on your eligibility date? and how long (approx) does it take to have the info you provide processed?
> 
> Thanks for your help,


Your eligibility date in June 2016. They will send you an email about 2 months or less prior to eligibility date (my husband just got his today and his eligibility date is mid May). Online is the better method as you can add more evidence along the way.

You can send the documents before eligibility date but no more than 2 months prior. They go off eligibility date so not any benefit to submit documents really early.


----------



## nc098

Thanks Mish, that helps! So hopefully I will get my letter in April some time. I did email immi with pretty much the same questions and they sent an automatic response back that essentially told me they wouldn't be answering my questions, but that there was a major backlog with 801's and what should be a processing time of 8mths, is now more like 12-15 mths?! Please tell me this isn't from my eligibility date?? That would be insanity!

Even if it were 8 mths from eligibility date, that would be madness too. We've already waited so long, it's holding us back a lot as we want to purchase a home and its nearly impossible without my being a resident.


----------



## Mish

Yes they are quoting 12 to 15 months from eligibility date though some are getting it faster.

You can purchase a house with your partner on an 820.

They are taking longer due to fraud and having to be more thoroughe with applications.


----------



## nc098

Mish said:


> You can purchase a house with your partner on an 820.


Yes, but cannot obtain any property loan, or any monetary loan for that matter, on an 820. They will only take my partners income into consideration when offering a loan and that's not enough for us to purchase a house.


----------



## Mish

nc098 said:


> Yes, but cannot obtain any property loan, or any monetary loan for that matter, on an 820. They will only take my partners income into consideration when offering a loan and that's not enough for us to purchase a house.


Incorrect. I know quite a few that have loans with a partner on a 309 or 820.


----------



## nc098

Mish said:


> Incorrect. I know quite a few that have loans with a partner on a 309 or 820.


Really? We've just been told no, no, must be permanent resident. Can you recommend any? Thanks Mish,


----------



## Mish

nc098 said:


> Really? We've just been told no, no, must be permanent resident. Can you recommend any? Thanks Mish,


My friend is with CBA. They don't have mortgage insurance so mortgage insurance can always have something to do with it.


----------



## solskjaer

I am currently holding 820 visa, me and my partner have mortgage. We are with NAB. I dont think it is an issue, think about the oversea investors, many of them do not have PR, and they can still borrow money from the bank. Perhaps speak to brokers first.



nc098 said:


> Really? We've just been told no, no, must be permanent resident. Can you recommend any? Thanks Mish,


----------



## nc098

solskjaer said:


> I am currently holding 820 visa, me and my partner have mortgage. We are with NAB. I dont think it is an issue, think about the oversea investors, many of them do not have PR, and they can still borrow money from the bank. Perhaps speak to brokers first.


Yes, I always thought it seemed silly that I would have to be permanent resident, when other people seem to get loans so easily! Thanks for this, will definitely check, have emailed CBA and will contact NAB, but I think you're right about going through a broker.


----------



## skl

nc098 said:


> Yes, I always thought it seemed silly that I would have to be permanent resident, when other people seem to get loans so easily! Thanks for this, will definitely check, have emailed CBA and will contact NAB, but I think you're right about going through a broker.


Hi everyone. Do you know anyone who were refused 820 visa even though thaey have registered their relationship. Please share.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

If you apply for the house purchase as Joint Tenants then you cam get a loan. But if you sign the house purchase as Tennants in Common then you'll need written permission from the foreign investment board.

Sign up as Joint Tennants is what I recommend unless your personal situation states otherwise.


----------



## Dayvt

Mish said:


> My friend is with CBA. They don't have mortgage insurance so mortgage insurance can always have something to do with it.


I'm onan 820.

Buying a house with my wife who is Aussie. Needed a 20% deposit with the bank I chose (BOQ), but as long as spouse is an Aussie/PR you don't need foreign investment review board approval

I used loan market as my broker


----------



## Dayvt

Eizzi said:


> removed - incorrect


Just noticed you are similar application to me. Looks like you are 5 months ahead in the queue tho.

Guessing I won't hear until at least August/September then


----------



## YankeeYeti

Dayvt said:


> I'm onan 820.
> 
> Buying a house with my wife who is Aussie. Needed a 20% deposit with the bank I chose (BOQ), but as long as spouse is an Aussie/PR you don't need foreign investment review board approval
> 
> I used loan market as my broker


Just adding our experience -- we bought in January 2016, and I was still on a BVA at the time. Went through Westpac, 20% down. Also, my job is US-based and I'm paid there, but Westpac did accept my overseas salary as well as my husband's. He's an Australian citizen.


----------



## TarlarAustralia

I tried to get a mortgage with my partner but as we were borrowing more then 80% I couldn't be on the application, as the Lenders Mortgage Insurance company weren't happy. The Bank however were fine with it; didn't need FIRB approval either.

I have also applied for a car loan by myself without my partners name on it, and I had no problems, all on my 820 visa.


----------



## TarlarAustralia

nc098 said:


> Yes, but cannot obtain any property loan, or any monetary loan for that matter, on an 820. They will only take my partners income into consideration when offering a loan and that's not enough for us to purchase a house.


If you have a 20% deposit ANZ will let you have your name on the application. Lower than 20% however and the Lenders Mortgage Insurance company wont.

You can take loans on the 820, I just took a car loan in my name only, also with ANZ and I only have the 820.


----------



## Deep90

Yay!!! My husbands 801 arrived in the email today. Glad the stress is finally over. No contacts from immigration. HR country (India) , sent the application by post. Going to enjoy our long weekend for sure.

Thank you everyone here. The support had us going and feeling so positive. Hang in there everyone...its going to clear up soon.


----------



## bradley

You should be able in obtain a home loan with wespac even you're on 820.we do i have it but you to show that you have working more than 6 months or more with same amount of money


----------



## kittudawra

Congratulation .


----------



## daveenajohns

Deep90 said:


> Yay!!! My husbands 801 arrived in the email today. Glad the stress is finally over. No contacts from immigration. HR country (India) , sent the application by post. Going to enjoy our long weekend for sure.
> 
> Thank you everyone here. The support had us going and feeling so positive. Hang in there everyone...its going to clear up soon.


Congratulations Deep!!!!! This is very good news.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Awesome News Deep90! Thanks for sharing your wonderful news with us all. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



Deep90 said:


> Yay!!! My husbands 801 arrived in the email today. Glad the stress is finally over. No contacts from immigration. HR country (India) , sent the application by post. Going to enjoy our long weekend for sure.
> 
> Thank you everyone here. The support had us going and feeling so positive. Hang in there everyone...its going to clear up soon.


----------



## mighty9

*congrats deep*

Congratulations deep90
My eligibility date is 5th april too i applied on 19th marc2015, my agent did some spellings mistake in the ap Pl ication which we changed later by doing correction form, i have not heard from immi yet, hope its all good informed them that i am visiting india with my wife in start of april they said theybare actively processing my application, not sure what will happen hope all is good.
Peace 
Mighty9


----------



## Maximelian

Hi every one,



What I know, if a person hold a temporary visa ( like 820) and buy a property, he must pay extra tax ( 3% from the price of the house as a foreign person) plus stamp duty , for example if buying a house with 500000 $ must pay 15000 $ + stamp duty.

Is any one have idea about this 3% and is any way to avoid that ? In particular, the delay of permanent residence (801 visa) due to the performance of the Department of Immigration and border protection.


----------



## Mish

The people I know who have bought a house on a 820/309 haven't had to pay an extra 3% however all had over 20% deposit.

The only fee I know of is the FIRB and people on 309/820 don't pay the fee if they buy with their Australian partner. 

The 3% you are talking about could also be in relation to lenders mortgage insurance and that doesn't matter if you are a temporary resident or a citizen it is still payable.

I have never heard of the 3% for a temporary resident with an Australian partner payable just because they are temporary.


----------



## aussiesteve

Maximelian said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> What I know, if a person hold a temporary visa ( like 820) and buy a property, he must pay extra tax ( 3% from the price of the house as a foreign person) plus stamp duty , for example if buying a house with 500000 $ must pay 15000 $ + stamp duty.
> 
> Is any one have idea about this 3% and is any way to avoid that ? In particular, the delay of permanent residence (801 visa) due to the performance of the Department of Immigration and border protection.


The extra 3% stamp duty seems to apply only to Victoria. 
http://www.sro.vic.gov.au/foreiZgnpurchaserxx
The only way to avoid paying it would be to wait until you are granted a PR visa.
If you are buying with an Australian resident you may only have to pay the 3% on your half.
As far as getting consideration because DIBP are taking too long I would say you have no chance, you a dealing with 2 different governments, Federal and State and they don't care what the other one is doing!


----------



## SLCLM

Melb said:


> Thanks for ur wishes.
> 
> I am June...will take me long.


Hi Melb,
Have you got any news about your visa cause i lodged mine in july.


----------



## Melb

SLCLM said:


> Hi Melb,
> Have you got any news about your visa cause i lodged mine in july.


Hi

no reply..till now...I am June applicant..simple case..god know what's going on..now I have stopped thinking...


----------



## Maximelian

Mish said:


> The people I know who have bought a house on a 820/309 haven't had to pay an extra 3% however all had over 20% deposit.
> 
> The only fee I know of is the FIRB and people on 309/820 don't pay the fee if they buy with their Australian partner.
> 
> The 3% you are talking about could also be in relation to lenders mortgage insurance and that doesn't matter if you are a temporary resident or a citizen it is still payable.
> 
> I have never heard of the 3% for a temporary resident with an Australian partner payable just because they are temporary.


Thank you Mish for your reply,

it seems the 3% just in Victoria.


----------



## Mish

Maximelian said:


> Thank you Mish for your reply,
> 
> it seems the 3% just in Victoria.


Probably why I have never heard of it since I don't live in Victoria.


----------



## Maximelian

aussiesteve said:


> The extra 3% stamp duty seems to apply only to Victoria.
> 
> The only way to avoid paying it would be to wait until you are granted a PR visa.
> If you are buying with an Australian resident you may only have to pay the 3% on your half.
> As far as getting consideration because DIBP are taking too long I would say you have no chance, you a dealing with 2 different governments, Federal and State and they don't care what the other one is doing!


Thank you aussiesteve for your Clear reply.


----------



## Bamborabi

Hi All,

I have had a strange experience with the Brisbane Subclass 100 processing centre ([email protected]). I had emailed them last week
asking them the status of my 100 Visa application. My offshore lodgement date was June 12th 2013. I submitted my application online through
Immi account on July 12th 2015. I uploaded another set of documents (mostly photos & bank documents ) in Nov and some further photos in first
week of Jan. However, Brisbane Subclass 100 processing centre ([email protected]) say that its been only 4 months since I submitted
my documents in Nov and insist the same. I even sent them a screenshot of my Immi Account which shows the date I submitted my application in July 2015.
When Actually its been close to 9 months since I submitted. I even told them that my eligibility date/offshore lodgement date was in June 2013 but they 
said eligibility date is not a criteria. Quite concerned whether with what they are saying, can they be trusted ? They seem to be talking absolute nonsense.
I am worried if they have all my documents which I submitted now !! Anybody had similar experience after emailing [email protected] ? 
What do you guys suggest I do ? bit confused, every time I contact them I hear something different.

Regards


----------



## Melb

Bamborabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have had a strange experience with the Brisbane Subclass 100 processing centre ([email protected]). I had emailed them last week
> asking them the status of my 100 Visa application. My offshore lodgement date was June 12th 2013. I submitted my application online through
> Immi account on July 12th 2015. I uploaded another set of documents (mostly photos & bank documents ) in Nov and some further photos in first
> week of Jan. However, Brisbane Subclass 100 processing centre ([email protected]) say that its been only 4 months since I submitted
> my documents in Nov and insist the same. I even sent them a screenshot of my Immi Account which shows the date I submitted my application in July 2015.
> When Actually its been close to 9 months since I submitted. I even told them that my eligibility date/offshore lodgement date was in June 2013 but they
> said eligibility date is not a criteria. Quite concerned whether with what they are saying, can they be trusted ? They seem to be talking absolute nonsense.
> I am worried if they have all my documents which I submitted now !! Anybody had similar experience after emailing [email protected] ?
> What do you guys suggest I do ? bit confused, every time I contact them I hear something different.
> 
> Regards


it is from the date of eligibility date not from the documents u submit...my partner eligibility date is June 2015 and we always upload new pics photis every month...

Mish will be the right person 2 answer this..


----------



## 18302

My partner's 801 was recently granted in a total of 7 months wait time and we had uploaded documents throughout the period, with the last one being uploaded only a month before grant. It shouldn't push you to the back of the queue if you keep adding more documents - the thing that stopped us uploading any more was that we hit the document limit


----------



## Mish

Probably best to ask Mark.

The auto email my husband got for his eligibility date contradicts inself. It says processing times are based on eligibility date but then says applications are processed in order of the date that the department receives them.

I know Mark has previously said that you can upload more and it doesn't reset the time.

Unfortunately all you can do is wait.


----------



## Bamborabi

Thanks folks,I don't mind waiting,got used to that now.My main concern is immi folks should have all my documents which I submitted.I can see in immi account that all my documents have been received.
Regards
Bamborabi

QUOTE=Mish;1224217]Probably best to ask Mark.

The auto email my husband got for his eligibility date contradicts inself. It says processing times are based on eligibility date but then says applications are processed in order of the date that the department receives them.

I know Mark has previously said that you can upload more and it doesn't reset the time.

Unfortunately all you can do is wait.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Marla

Hi there, I am currently on a bridging visa waiting for my 801 to be approved, I am going on holidays in a month, I know I have to apply for a bridging visa B , my question is if I have to do something else, like letting them know when Ill leave and when I'll come back and if me being outside of the country will slow down my visa process. I haven't even been assigned a case officer, just became eligible to apply this month. 
Also was wondering if the fact that I started this process 4 years ago with a Prospective Marriage Visa 320 means that I'll get the 801 quicker or if it makes no difference at all.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Mish

Why are you on a BVA if you hold an 820? I am wondering if you are confused. You are still on an 820 until the 801 gets decided.


----------



## Marla

Mish said:


> Why are you on a BVA if you hold an 820? I am wondering if you are confused. You are still on an 820 until the 801 gets decided.


Because my 820 visa was for 2 years until I became eligible to apply for the 801, right? or maybe I'm confused but when I check my account at immi it says I've applied for the 801 and that a bridging visa has been granted and when I try to see the visa grant mail it takes me to the 820 grant notification.. so I don't know... Anyway if I'm still on an 820 what should I do if I'll briefly leave the country?


----------



## Mish

Marla said:


> Because my 820 visa was for 2 years until I became eligible to apply for the 801, right? or maybe I'm confused but when I check my account at immi it says I've applied for the 801 and that a bridging visa has been granted and when I try to see the visa grant mail it takes me to the 820 grant notification.. so I don't know... Anyway if I'm still on an 820 what should I do if I'll briefly leave the country?


Yes I think you are confused. The 820 is valid until the 801 decision has been made so you can come and leave as you please.


----------



## Marla

You're so right, I just read my visa grant notification, it just says I have to notify them of my contact details but they usually contact me via email so I guess I don't have to do anything!! woohoo! 
Anyway, do you know anything about an 801 being granted quickly for coming all the way from a 320? I did get the 820 granted the next day after applying for it, was very happy for that!


----------



## Mish

It doesn't seem to make any difference. We have people come from a 300 who took over 12 months.


----------



## praveentpt

Hi guys,
I used to read this forum from some time but never msged,just busy in work and other stuff and lazy.
Ok to point now i am in process of my 2nd stage partner visa.
My eligibility date was on 13 dec 2015 and submitted my docs on sep 2015.
and i am still waiting for approval.
My question is i was in NSW when i submitted my docs with all adress based in NSW and now i recently moved to perth becoz of job and bought a home.
I am in dilemma of whether to update my adress from nsw to perth or not.
The reason is i have to submit all my docs with new adress and its lot.
What do u guys suggest me and does it effect anyway to process.

Thanks and regards


----------



## CollegeGirl

Okay, finally - as of yesterday my application for my 801 is submitted.  Still uploading docs, though I'm almost done! One more statement to get and waiting on my AFP check and that should be everything. Eligibility date isn't until 28 April, though - I've still got a looooong wait ahead of me, haha.


----------



## Dinkum

We're all with you College Girl... I am sure all will go well...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Dinkum said:


> We're all with you College Girl... I am sure all will got well...


Thanks, Dinkum!   Honestly, looking at all our evidence, I don't see how it wouldn't. Should be pretty straightforward for Immi - I'm a social person and hubby and I go everywhere together so lots of pictures of us out and about with other folks as a couple, everything we get comes to our apartment at the same address, we've had all joint finances since I moved here, I'm his super beneficiary and he's mine, I'm his life insurance beneficiary, we've declared each other spouses on every piece of government paperwork ever, haha... Hopefully we'll get an easy rubber stamp this time.


----------



## CollegeGirl

And on the off chance they did ask me for another medical (still haven't heard of them doing this at PR stage - has anyone else?), it would be much less of an issue this time - I've lost 140kg since I arrived in Australia, and it was primarily my weight that was the reason we were afraid they were going to deny my PMV for health reasons originally. Though I would love to see the face of the Immi officer going through my pictures from 2014 to 2016... I look very different now, hahaha.


----------



## Dinkum

Awesome congratulations CG !... you must be really happy to have trimmed down so much. I haven't heard of anyone having a second medical for their 801. Best wishes to you and your hubby...


----------



## abby603

Today I received my grant letter and I'm over the moon as I didn't expect it for another few months given the delays we've seen. Waiting time was just under 3 months.

I'm on mobile right now so I will try to update the spreadsheet later. Basically, I come from a PMV, eligible date 8 Jan, high risk.


----------



## J&F

abby603 said:


> Today I received my grant letter and I'm over the moon as I didn't expect it for another few months given the delays we've seen. Waiting time was just under 3 months.
> 
> I'm on mobile right now so I will try to update the spreadsheet later. Basically, I come from a PMV, eligible date 8 Jan, high risk.


Gives us sooooo much hope. Congrats, well done and enjoy!!!!


----------



## EN999

Hi Mark,

I have a question about my student visa. Im presently on 573 studying an engineering bachelors degree (hons.) , we had a miscarriage last August and I applied for loa which was granted, this semester I asked my uni to extend my loa with providing a psychologist letter stating that I have difficulties continuing my studies but they rejected my application stating the document is not sufficient to satisfy I have compelling reasons. Since they are forcing me to study with difficulties I have decided to withdraw from my course and enrol in a program in a different provider. The problem is the new program starts on 11th July. I would like to know if I am allowed to stay in Australia untill the new start date? also if i withdraw from my program today there will be a 2 weeks gap between obtaining the coe for the program that starts in July due to them finalizing exemptions, will this gap be a problem for my current visa?


----------



## Kally

Hi Everyone, I just got my 820 Granted yesterday, now I have some questions as below, hope anyone could help me for that.

1) Is there anything that I need to do before my eligibility date of 810 application?
2) Is there any phone interview or face to face interview from my CO during this period? As I missed a call from an unidentified phone number yesterday, now I am worrying about if I missed a call from my CO......

Thanks for your kindly advise in advance!


----------



## jp1985

Congrats on your 820.



Kally said:


> Hi Everyone, I just got my 820 Granted yesterday, now I have some questions as below, hope anyone could help me for that.
> 
> 1) Is there anything that I need to do before my eligibility date of 810 application?
> Nope. You just need to inform them if there is any information changed about your details or change of circumstances. Just start collecting evidence for your 2nd stage.
> 
> 2) Is there any phone interview or face to face interview from my CO during this period? As I missed a call from an unidentified phone number yesterday, now I am worrying about if I missed a call from my CO......
> Most likely no. You could be interviewed only around the time they would decide your application for the 2nd stage.
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Thanks for your kindly advise in advance!


----------



## Mish

Kally said:


> Hi Everyone, I just got my 820 Granted yesterday, now I have some questions as below, hope anyone could help me for that.
> 
> 1) Is there anything that I need to do before my eligibility date of 810 application?
> 2) Is there any phone interview or face to face interview from my CO during this period? As I missed a call from an unidentified phone number yesterday, now I am worrying about if I missed a call from my CO......
> 
> Thanks for your kindly advise in advance!


Nothing to do while waiting for eligibility date except keep collecting evidence.

Just remember that alot of people have private numbers not just DIBP.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> Okay, finally - as of yesterday my application for my 801 is submitted.  Still uploading docs, though I'm almost done! One more statement to get and waiting on my AFP check and that should be everything. Eligibility date isn't until 28 April, though - I've still got a looooong wait ahead of me, haha.


Woo hoo CG!!! Let the wait begin. It sure does make it easier when you are waiting together and you have a joint bank account . I can't imagine having to highlight things.


----------



## mighty9

Kally said:


> Hi Everyone, I just got my 820 Granted yesterday, now I have some questions as below, hope anyone could help me for that.
> 
> 1) Is there anything that I need to do before my eligibility date of 810 application?
> 2) Is there any phone interview or face to face interview from my CO during this period? As I missed a call from an unidentified phone number yesterday, now I am worrying about if I missed a call from my CO......
> 
> Thanks for your kindly advise in advance!


Hey kally, 
No you dont need to do anything untill department contact you 2 months before your 801 eligibility date.

I have not heard of any case where co calls after grant of 820 (co may choose to call when you apply for 801 depending on your case) i wouldnt worry about call from unknown number, if it was co they usually leave you a message and return phone number.

Just relax and wait for 801 eligibility invitation in about a year.

Regards,
Mighty9


----------



## mighty9

praveentpt said:


> Hi guys,
> I used to read this forum from some time but never msged,just busy in work and other stuff and lazy.
> Ok to point now i am in process of my 2nd stage partner visa.
> My eligibility date was on 13 dec 2015 and submitted my docs on sep 2015.
> and i am still waiting for approval.
> My question is i was in NSW when i submitted my docs with all adress based in NSW and now i recently moved to perth becoz of job and bought a home.
> I am in dilemma of whether to update my adress from nsw to perth or not.
> The reason is i have to submit all my docs with new adress and its lot.
> What do u guys suggest me and does it effect anyway to process.
> 
> Thanks and regards


Hi praveen,

If i was you i would submitt all my documents after moving, it is a condition on your visa to inform department of your new address.
This will also add as an evidence of you and your partner living together at same address.
Hope this help but i would definately submitt all the documents.


----------



## sjng

*New kid on the block*

Hi all,

Been getting heaps of information from this forum and would just like to thank the community here for all the advice and thorough information provided.

I've just got the 801 visa granted on Tuesday after a 10-month wait. Guess its time to join the queue here.


----------



## solskjaer

TarlarAustralia said:


> If you have a 20% deposit ANZ will let you have your name on the application. Lower than 20% however and the Lenders Mortgage Insurance company wont.
> 
> You can take loans on the 820, I just took a car loan in my name only, also with ANZ and I only have the 820.


Interesting, I bought a house with my wife, I am on 820 visa, and applied FIRB. They also listed lots of conditions. Did you buy a brand new house or second hand one? Our mortgage is with NAB.


----------



## Kally

mighty9 said:


> Hey kally,
> No you dont need to do anything untill department contact you 2 months before your 801 eligibility date.
> 
> I have not heard of any case where co calls after grant of 820 (co may choose to call when you apply for 801 depending on your case) i wouldnt worry about call from unknown number, if it was co they usually leave you a message and return phone number.
> 
> Just relax and wait for 801 eligibility invitation in about a year.
> 
> Regards,
> Mighty9


Thank you guys JP1985,Mish and Mighty9, I am feeling greatly relieved now......


----------



## Kally

sjng said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been getting heaps of information from this forum and would just like to thank the community here for all the advice and thorough information provided.
> 
> I've just got the 801 visa granted on Tuesday after a 10-month wait. Guess its time to join the queue here.


Congratulation! It is the same granted day but I was 820...... Do you mind to share what kind of documents you provided to them for your 801 application? That would be very helpful for we new.....


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mish said:


> Woo hoo CG!!! Let the wait begin. It sure does make it easier when you are waiting together and you have a joint bank account . I can't imagine having to highlight things.


Yeah, I didn't do ANY of that highlighting stuff this time with our bank statements. I also on rereading my application am worried I didn't put enough lovey-dovey sap into my "Nature of the Relationship" statement section. I mostly let the evidence speak for that. You can see TONS of sap via the date night pics and cards we gave each other and the posts I made to him/about him on Facebook and I provided relevant screenshots for that. Hubs blew me away with his sweet and sappy Nature of Your Commitment section he wrote though and now I feel like mine wasn't enough. We ALWAYS second guess once it's submitted. Human nature I guess.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Kally said:


> Congratulation! It is the same granted day but I was 820...... Do you mind to share what kind of documents you provided to them for your 801 application? That would be very helpful for we new.....


It's pretty much the same exact types of documents, Kally, just from the time of your 820 grant (so, now for you) to your eligibility date (which is 2 years after you APPLIED for your 820, not two years from NOW).

Make sure when you're out with friends that you take pictures with the two of you and your friends - they seem to like pictures of you as a couple with other people.


----------



## CollegeGirl

sjng said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been getting heaps of information from this forum and would just like to thank the community here for all the advice and thorough information provided.
> 
> I've just got the 801 visa granted on Tuesday after a 10-month wait. Guess its time to join the queue here.


If you got your 801 visa, that's your PR (permanent residency) visa already. No need for this waiting room for you!  Unless you meant you got your 820? In which case you won't be eligible for your 801 for another 14 months, and you're probably looking at a wait of several months after that to actually get it.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> Yeah, I didn't do ANY of that highlighting stuff this time with our bank statements. I also on rereading my application am worried I didn't put enough lovey-dovey sap into my "Nature of the Relationship" statement section. I mostly let the evidence speak for that. You can see TONS of sap via the date night pics and cards we gave each other and the posts I made to him/about him on Facebook and I provided relevant screenshots for that. Hubs blew me away with his sweet and sappy Nature of Your Commitment section he wrote though and now I feel like mine wasn't enough. We ALWAYS second guess once it's submitted. Human nature I guess.


I think that they expect that everyone is different. So some will be mushy where others not and some will have lovey dovey photos where others don't show affection in public etc.


----------



## Melb

Deep90 said:


> Yay!!! My husbands 801 arrived in the email today. Glad the stress is finally over. No contacts from immigration. HR country (India) , sent the application by post. Going to enjoy our long weekend for sure.
> 
> Thank you everyone here. The support had us going and feeling so positive. Hang in there everyone...its going to clear up soon.


Deep90, u can update ur details on spreadsheet...u shouldn't be in w8ing list anymore.


----------



## sjng

CollegeGirl said:


> If you got your 801 visa, that's your PR (permanent residency) visa already. No need for this waiting room for you!  Unless you meant you got your 820? In which case you won't be eligible for your 801 for another 14 months, and you're probably looking at a wait of several months after that to actually get it.


I'm so sorry! Yes, it's actually the 820 that I've got. These numbers are really confusing sometimes.  And yes, another long wait to go.

Just to quickly share. My wife and I bought a place too while I was on BVA. We chose to purchase it solely under her name so that we don't get hit with the extra charges foreigners face when purchasing a property here. In terms of the loan, we manage to secure an 80% loan jointly under HSBC and had no issues as well.


----------



## Aussieboy07

*good luck*



CollegeGirl said:


> Okay, finally - as of yesterday my application for my 801 is submitted.  Still uploading docs, though I'm almost done! One more statement to get and waiting on my AFP check and that should be everything. Eligibility date isn't until 28 April, though - I've still got a looooong wait ahead of me, haha.


Hi CG
We submitted doc's Dec 21 2015, got the letter to submit 801 (PR) the week before we were due to go to Philippines for 3 month holiday. Due date for documents 11 Feb 2016. So once again I find I am in the holding pattern again with you Though it is much easier this time as at least my wife and I are under the same roof. Great news about the weight loss, you must be feeling so much more energetic .


----------



## jamielannister

Hi all 
My eligibility date is nearing soon in few months. We don't have joint account. And my wife doesn't contribute much cuz she is a full time student. I pretty much pay for everything thing. I'm thinking how we gonna show we share expenses. 
Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## sjng

jamielannister said:


> Hi all
> My eligibility date is nearing soon in few months. We don't have joint account. And my wife doesn't contribute much cuz she is a full time student. I pretty much pay for everything thing. I'm thinking how we gonna show we share expenses.
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks


Having a joint account is just a part of the evidence showing that you both have shared mutual commitments. As long as you can provide solid evidence on other matters; for example, having her name on your will and vice-versa, I believe that would help as well.

In my case, we have fully withdrawn from our joint account and our savings are now going into the home loan account.


----------



## solskjaer

sjng said:


> Having a joint account is just a part of the evidence showing that you both have shared mutual commitments. As long as you can provide solid evidence on other matters; for example, having her name on your will and vice-versa, I believe that would help as well.
> 
> In my case, we have fully withdrawn from our joint account and our savings are now going into the home loan account.


I just want to ask if we need statutory declaration made by our parents? I did submit when I first apply for 820 visa. Now I am about to submit the 2nd stage application. Any suggestion?


----------



## Mish

solskjaer said:


> I just want to ask if we need statutory declaration made by our parents? I did submit when I first apply for 820 visa. Now I am about to submit the 2nd stage application. Any suggestion?


You need 2 x 888's which can be from friends or family.


----------



## Mish

jamielannister said:


> Hi all
> My eligibility date is nearing soon in few months. We don't have joint account. And my wife doesn't contribute much cuz she is a full time student. I pretty much pay for everything thing. I'm thinking how we gonna show we share expenses.
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks


How does your wife get the money she spends? That is the main thing. Is she an additional card holder on any accounts?


----------



## solskjaer

Mish said:


> You need 2 x 888's which can be from friends or family.


Thanks Mish. 
If I am right, 888 forms can only be filled by Australian citizen or PR holder. Neither of our parents is citizen or PR holder. So beside two 888 forms filled by friends, do I still need parents declaration? 
When I first applied the 820 visa, I uploaded two 888 forms filled by friends, and two parents declarations from our families.


----------



## solskjaer

jamielannister said:


> Hi all
> My eligibility date is nearing soon in few months. We don't have joint account. And my wife doesn't contribute much cuz she is a full time student. I pretty much pay for everything thing. I'm thinking how we gonna show we share expenses.
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks


In my opinion, you just explain the reasons, and as long as its logical, I reckon it will be fine.


----------



## Mish

solskjaer said:


> Thanks Mish.
> If I am right, 888 forms can only be filled by Australian citizen or PR holder. Neither of our parents is citizen or PR holder. So beside two 888 forms filled by friends, do I still need parents declaration?
> When I first applied the 820 visa, I uploaded two 888 forms filled by friends, and two parents declarations from our families.


Nope only requirement is 2 x 888's. You can if you want but there is no requirement to.


----------



## solskjaer

Mish said:


> Nope only requirement is 2 x 888's. You can if you want but there is no requirement to.


Cheers, additional question  regarding to Statutory declaration - partner visa (applicant) and (sponsor) forms. Do we need to fill all the sections? Since section 5, 6, 7, and 8 are filled online. 
section 5, 6, 7, and 8 are similar to the questions asked online. 
Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship.
Give details of the nature of the household
Give details of the social aspects of the relationship
Give details of the nature of the commitment the applicant and the sponsor have to each other

Do we still need to fill these two forms and upload it?
Thanks


----------



## jamielannister

I've got no assets so no point of drawing will for just immigration purposes. I have her name on car insurance. 
I'm thinking of making her additional card holder. My eligibility is in august, so it's quite close. 
She does work part time with her father who owns a family business. So her mother pays her some money which she uses to pay her credit card debt and transportation expense and she does grocery sometimes. I got my 820 in December last year and I was on bridging visa E before with no work rights. I started working recently and trying to help out my wife.


----------



## Mish

solskjaer said:


> Cheers, additional question  regarding to Statutory declaration - partner visa (applicant) and (sponsor) forms. Do we need to fill all the sections? Since section 5, 6, 7, and 8 are filled online.
> section 5, 6, 7, and 8 are similar to the questions asked online.
> Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship.
> Give details of the nature of the household
> Give details of the social aspects of the relationship
> Give details of the nature of the commitment the applicant and the sponsor have to each other
> 
> Do we still need to fill these two forms and upload it?
> Thanks


Only the sponsor does if applying online.


----------



## jamielannister

Thanks /solskjaer
I'll probably do that but I was just exploring any other ideas someone can come up with. 
Apart from that my country of origin is also India. I'm thinking maybe immigration will do sites visit back there as they did to other applicants on here


----------



## CollegeGirl

jamielannister said:


> I've got no assets so no point of drawing will for just immigration purposes. I have her name on car insurance.
> I'm thinking of making her additional card holder. My eligibility is in august, so it's quite close.
> She does work part time with her father who owns a family business. So her mother pays her some money which she uses to pay her credit card debt and transportation expense and she does grocery sometimes. I got my 820 in December last year and I was on bridging visa E before with no work rights. I started working recently and trying to help out my wife.


How did you prove joint finances for your 820? Having a joint bank account makes it easier, but it's not 100% essential. What IS essential is proving you share finances. Use whatever evidence you can find of you transferring money to her or vice versa. Her paying a household bill one month that you pay the next month. Anything you can think of that shows you're sharing money back and forth.


----------



## Mish

jamielannister said:


> I've got no assets so no point of drawing will for just immigration purposes. I have her name on car insurance.
> I'm thinking of making her additional card holder. My eligibility is in august, so it's quite close.
> She does work part time with her father who owns a family business. So her mother pays her some money which she uses to pay her credit card debt and transportation expense and she does grocery sometimes. I got my 820 in December last year and I was on bridging visa E before with no work rights. I started working recently and trying to help out my wife.


I may be wrong but in your post there is alot of "her" and "I". That does not demonstrate joint or sharing of finances. Do you pay any money to the credit card in her name? Are you an additional card holder? Do you have any joint insurance together apart from car?

Also incase you not aware they are cracking down on 801's and those from India seem to be very high risk at the moment and looked at more closely.


----------



## jamielannister

CollegeGirl said:


> How did you prove joint finances for your 820? Having a joint bank account makes it easier, but it's not 100% essential. What IS essential is proving you share finances. Use whatever evidence you can find of you transferring money to her or vice versa. Her paying a household bill one month that you pay the next month. Anything you can think of that shows you're sharing money back and forth.


I didn't not give anything about financial thing to immigration during my 820 cuz I didn't have permission to work so could not have Been running an account with no money coming in. My application was refused and then I took it to MRT and it was remitted back to DIBP. 
They didn't ask for any relationship evidence after that and just proceeded with police check and medical. And had my visa grant a month after. 
We don't have any joint account or joint property as for now. She doesn't make much money therefore she doesn't contribute much. Sometimes she paid bills when we had some financial difficulties. So I'm make her additional credit card holder to my account. I think I'll explain it all to DIBP. I don't know if I can do more than that. Although we had joint travels and booked future travel to India next year. 
Thanks for ideas peeps. Keep em coming if you have more or you have some other suggestions or you think I'm doing something wrong. 
It's worth mentioning that my mother and my father in law appeared at mrt hearing to testify that our relationship was genuine and continuing.


----------



## Cyllan

jamielannister said:


> I've got no assets so no point of drawing will for just immigration purposes. I have her name on car insurance.
> I'm thinking of making her additional card holder. My eligibility is in august, so it's quite close.
> She does work part time with her father who owns a family business. So her mother pays her some money which she uses to pay her credit card debt and transportation expense and she does grocery sometimes. I got my 820 in December last year and I was on bridging visa E before with no work rights. I started working recently and trying to help out my wife.


Doesn't matter whether you have assets of not. You can even do a will just specifying that your books and cds go to your spouse. It is really good evidence of commitment as it is a legally binding document. Same as stuff like being a beneficiary on life insurance or superannuation.


----------



## Nihil

jamielannister said:


> I've got no assets so no point of drawing will for just immigration purposes. I have her name on car insurance.
> I'm thinking of making her additional card holder. My eligibility is in august, so it's quite close.
> She does work part time with her father who owns a family business. So her mother pays her some money which she uses to pay her credit card debt and transportation expense and she does grocery sometimes. I got my 820 in December last year and I was on bridging visa E before with no work rights. I started working recently and trying to help out my wife.


I am in similar circumstances. We live in her parents home, they pay for her daily living expanses and I pay with my credit card for our dinners and weekends. I called immigration regarding the lack of shared assets and bank account and they replied saying to provide other proofs. For that reason I uploaded 8 forms 888, many boarding passes and other documents arriving at more than 60.


----------



## jamielannister

Nihil said:


> I am in similar circumstances. We live in her parents home, they pay for her daily living expanses and I pay with my credit card for our dinners and weekends. I called immigration regarding the lack of shared assets and bank account and they replied saying to provide other proofs. For that reason I uploaded 8 forms 888, many boarding passes and other documents arriving at more than 60.


I am living with her parents too. Have no bills on our name. I'll get my father in law to make statement about us living with him and I have been paying rent from my bank account every month. I'll probably get more 888 forms as well. We got a dog which will be registered on both of our name and vet bills on our name. I'm only lacking financial evidence cuz we don't share expenses much cuz of her not working much. I hope they will understand our situation or we'll have to take it to MRT otherwise. Everybody has different circumstances and different arrangements. And I have explanation for that. 
Have you got your 820 already?


----------



## jamielannister

Cyllan said:


> Doesn't matter whether you have assets of not. You can even do a will just specifying that your books and cds go to your spouse. It is really good evidence of commitment as it is a legally binding document. Same as stuff like being a beneficiary on life insurance or superannuation.


Thanks for your suggestion. I'll consider this. I have until august and have to do something before that


----------



## jp1985

Did anyone provide or was asked to provide again the national police check from home country for 801 application? I have been staying in Australia before and after the grant of 820. Thanks


----------



## Mish

jp1985 said:


> Did anyone provide or was asked to provide again the national police check from home country for 801 application? I have been staying in Australia before and after the grant of 820. Thanks


The only ones I have seen that provided an overseas police check are others that have lived overseas 12 months or more since the 820/309 grant.


----------



## Yoli

I am sponsoring my husband and they have asked for medicals for his kids who live in another country with his ex-wife. They have not applied for the visa and will not be going to Australia with us. I was told that they are still required to do a health check but the ex-wife refuses to take the children as she has custody of them and doesn't have contact with the father. Has anyone been asked for a similar thing? What can be done if the ex refuses to take the children for a health check... and why is it necessary if they aren't going to travel?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yoli said:


> I am sponsoring my husband and they have asked for medicals for his kids who live in another country with his ex-wife. They have not applied for the visa and will not be going to Australia with us. I was told that they are still required to do a health check but the ex-wife refuses to take the children as she has custody of them and doesn't have contact with the father. Has anyone been asked for a similar thing? What can be done if the ex refuses to take the children for a health check... and why is it necessary if they aren't going to travel?


Hi Yoli - this thread is for people who have already received their first stage partner visa (820 or 309) and are now awaiting their second stage (PR) visas. Sounds like this thread may not apply to you? You may want to start your own thread as you might get more responses. Or I can move your post and my response to it to a new thread for you if you like. But anyway - hopefully someone will have an answer. It may depend on the CO, but your husband will be required to document her refusal - to what extent he may need to document it, I'm unsure. If she lived in the same country he might be required to take legal action to get her to do it - but I'm not sure if that's something they expect if he's living in another country. Hopefully someone will come along with more info on that front, and/or you may want to talk to a migration agent.

The reason for it is that the children will qualify for visas due to the fact they are your husband's children. So even if they're not planning to live in Aus, if something happened to their mother and they had to come live with your husband as a result, they would need visas. So they require the medical in advance - if one of the children fails the medical (and was unable to obtain a medical waiver) your husband's visa would be denied as well. (One fails, all fail.) They don't ever want to have a situation where parent and child are forcibly separated, which is what would happen if a parent's visa was granted and a child's was later denied.


----------



## Yoli

Thanks for your help collegeGirl


----------



## Eizzi

The police check I submitted will now by expired by 2.5 months. I've not been asked for a new one but should I just bite the bullet and give them one?


----------



## mazrkhan

Hi All, My wife got a call from immigration, they requested additional documents like bank statements, photographs etc. Have submitted the documents, been checking everyday since then. Any idea how long it takes after that?


----------



## Mish

mazrkhan said:


> Hi All, My wife got a call from immigration, they requested additional documents like bank statements, photographs etc. Have submitted the documents, been checking everyday since then. Any idea how long it takes after that?


Unfortunately however long it takes, could be days, weeks or months. Out of curiosity, did you submit bank statements, photos etc when you gave them the original docs.

How long have you been waiting?


----------



## sjng

mazrkhan said:


> Hi All, My wife got a call from immigration, they requested additional documents like bank statements, photographs etc. Have submitted the documents, been checking everyday since then. Any idea how long it takes after that?


Hi there, you'll just have to be patient. It is really up to your CO to review at his/her own discretion.

From what I read in this forum, if you're submitting this for the 801 visa, they would have contacted you 2 months prior and should have this reviewed by your eligibility date.

It's just a waiting game. All the best.


----------



## Melb

mazrkhan said:


> Hi All, My wife got a call from immigration, they requested additional documents like bank statements, photographs etc. Have submitted the documents, been checking everyday since then. Any idea how long it takes after that?


what us ur wife eligibility date..? 
ar u guys w8ing for 801 approval..?


----------



## mazrkhan

Mish said:


> Unfortunately however long it takes, could be days, weeks or months. Out of curiosity, did you submit bank statements, photos etc when you gave them the original docs.
> 
> How long have you been waiting?


I did submit bank statements and photos, but they wanted additional photos with in-laws, exchanging gifts etc...

I lodged 801 in Aug 2015.


----------



## mazrkhan

Melb said:


> what us ur wife eligibility date..?
> ar u guys w8ing for 801 approval..?


Eligibility is Sep 2015, but i applied in Aug 2015. No calls or mails until last week.


----------



## Melb

mazrkhan said:


> Eligibility is Sep 2015, but i applied in Aug 2015. No calls or mails until last week.


thanks good...it means u got ur co allocated...that means u will get ur vIsa soon...mine eligibility date is June 2015...my partner applied in may 2015...

still no calls no email....its a funny w8ing period...


----------



## Mish

mazrkhan said:


> I did submit bank statements and photos, but they wanted additional photos with in-laws, exchanging gifts etc...
> 
> I lodged 801 in Aug 2015.


Interesting... I wasn't going to include the xmas photos of us just sitting around doing presents (my dad takes random photos at xmas time lol). Now I have changed my mind.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Interesting... I wasn't going to include the xmas photos of us just sitting around doing presents (my dad takes random photos at xmas time lol). Now I have changed my mind.


now I will also start taking photos.. lol


----------



## Ladyjane

Hello to all. I have a quick question please. For those who submitted their 2nd stage application on-line, Did you have the Sponsor Stat Dec and form 888 certified? I remember in 1st stage they don't need to be certified when submitting on-line application. I wonder if it holds true in the 2nd stage processing.


----------



## stacey88

Hi Ladyjane,

My partner got his certified and we have applied online..


----------



## Jace85

Good Morning All,

Just thought I would let you know my wife finally got her 801 granted today. Just received it about 5 min ago in our email. No contact from the department, no request for any more information and no status change in VEVO to say they where looking at the application it just went from received to finalised. documents we submitted are just the ones on the 2 month email they sent us which was 2 form888 the application we filled in online and then some supporting documents. we dont have any joint bank accounts or really any bills so didnt have anything to submit there. I have made the changes to the spreadsheet. Good luck everyone on here this forum has been great in keeping sane. Hope those that are waiting longer than us get theres soon.


----------



## stacey88

Congratulations Jace85!!

Seems they are pushing a fair few through (hoping its because the last quarter of the financial year). My Friend who applied online via an agent applied in October (eligible August) got hers on Monday....Fingers crossed!


----------



## Melb

Jace85 said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Just thought I would let you know my wife finally got her 801 granted today. Just received it about 5 min ago in our email. No contact from the department, no request for any more information and no status change in VEVO to say they where looking at the application it just went from received to finalised. documents we submitted are just the ones on the 2 month email they sent us which was 2 form888 the application we filled in online and then some supporting documents. we dont have any joint bank accounts or really any bills so didnt have anything to submit there. I have made the changes to the spreadsheet. Good luck everyone on here this forum has been great in keeping sane. Hope those that are waiting longer than us get theres soon.


super duper congratulations


----------



## kittudawra

Congratulation jace When you submit your medical ? I have submit my medical a month ago . For 801 and still waiting 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mish

kittudawra said:


> Congratulation jace When you submit your medical ? I have submit my medical a month ago . For 801 and still waiting
> Thanks in advance


Why did you get asked for a medical for your 801 eligibility? You are first one I have ever heard of being asker medical at 801 stage.

Just checking you have your 820 already.


----------



## kittudawra

Hi Mish 
Actually they asked me to medical for 801 visa subclass and hap I'd they gave to get 801 subclass I even check online emedical website it's say 801 spouce (permanent). Submitted


----------



## Mish

kittudawra said:


> Hi Mish
> Actually they asked me to medical for 801 visa subclass and hap I'd they gave to get 801 subclass


Do you hold a 820?


----------



## kittudawra

Nops 
these is really confusing me . Like in othercase of rani she didn't go through 820 . After she mrt won . She was asked for medical and she got after 45 days .801 straight . My case is kind of going similar to her . . I will wait and update whatshaapen next


----------



## Mish

kittudawra said:


> Nops
> these is really confusing me . Like in othercase of rani she didn't go through 820 . After she mrt won . She was asked for medical and she got after 45 days .801 straight . My case is kind of going similar to her . . I will wait and update whatshaapen next


Ahhh. This is the wrong thread for you. This thread is for people who already hold a 820 and are waiting for their 801.


----------



## kittudawra

Oh sorry didn't realise that . Oops


----------



## Donkey

Hey guys, 

So we're getting prepped to sort out the paperwork for the 801. Our eligibility date is June 2016 so we should have gotten the famous e-mail asking us to apply but there's nothing in my inbox and nothing in the spam filter. So maybe you knowledgeable people know, do they sent that e-mail asking you to apply excactly 2 months prior to eligibility? Or are they so busy with the backlog they might have changed something? Checked in my immi account - I can log in and start the application for stage 2 anyways so I guess it don't really matter I'm just curious  

Cheers


----------



## Mish

Donkey said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So we're getting prepped to sort out the paperwork for the 801. Our eligibility date is June 2016 so we should have gotten the famous e-mail asking us to apply but there's nothing in my inbox and nothing in the spam filter. So maybe you knowledgeable people know, do they sent that e-mail asking you to apply excactly 2 months prior to eligibility? Or are they so busy with the backlog they might have changed something? Checked in my immi account - I can log in and start the application for stage 2 anyways so I guess it don't really matter I'm just curious
> 
> Cheers


Everyone is different. CG got hers before the 2 months where by husband was 1.5 months before eligibility.

If doesn't come and it is getting close then give them a call. The email times seem to be all over the place.


----------



## Arlen

Hi Guys,

Just popping in with a Hi. There's some really good information in here, wish I found it earlier on haha.

It's kinda nice to know there's a whole community of people who are in the same boat - not that we want to be, it's frustrating, but there's a certain camaraderie..

I'm waiting on my partner's 801 now. Trying not to pull out my hair with all this waiting. :/

I haven't used forums in ages, is there anyway I can follow this thread/subscribe?


----------



## Mish

As soon as you reply you will get a notification of a reply but if you don't log in you won't get another email until you log in again and someone replies after that.


----------



## Arlen

Mish said:


> As soon as you reply you will get a notification of a reply but if you don't log in you won't get another email until you log in again and someone replies after that.


Thanks Mish


----------



## Cyllan

Donkey said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So we're getting prepped to sort out the paperwork for the 801. Our eligibility date is June 2016 so we should have gotten the famous e-mail asking us to apply but there's nothing in my inbox and nothing in the spam filter. So maybe you knowledgeable people know, do they sent that e-mail asking you to apply excactly 2 months prior to eligibility? Or are they so busy with the backlog they might have changed something? Checked in my immi account - I can log in and start the application for stage 2 anyways so I guess it don't really matter I'm just curious
> 
> Cheers


You don't have to wait for the email - some of them turn up late, one guy on here claims his never turned up at all so he never did anything about the application.
The system may not let you submit before the eligibility date, but once you hit that, go for it and get the application in, email or not!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Just wanted to confirm that the system DOES in fact let you submit before eligibility date. Mine is all in and submitted (except for AFP check... waiting on that) and my eligibility date is 28 April.


----------



## Cyllan

CollegeGirl said:


> Just wanted to confirm that the system DOES in fact let you submit before eligibility date. Mine is all in and submitted (except for AFP check... waiting on that) and my eligibility date is 28 April.


from memory when I submitted ours the system asked if we had completed the two years and as we were a few days short I said no, so it wouldn't let me continue. By changing the answer to Yes it was fine!


----------



## EvzMc

Hi guys!

I'm new to posting but I've been following this group for a year.

Just wondering if anyone here has won their case with MRT (now AAT) for 820 and gone on to get their 801 approved?

My eligibility date for 801 was Feb 12th 2016 so just curious!

Thanks guys!


----------



## kittudawra

Won mrt Nd Mine was feb 2016 medical given fr 801 / month ago still waiting /

Did u Won Nd any further process


----------



## EvzMc

kittudawra said:


> Won mrt Nd Mine was feb 2016 medical given fr 801 / month ago still waiting /
> 
> Did u Won Nd any further process


Sorry, do you mean your eligibility date was feb 16? Were you asked to submit an additional medical? I haven't been yet.

Are you from low risk or high risk country?


----------



## kittudawra

No I m not from hi risk country . I hav applied in feb 2014 . In a month got refused . Applied mrt . Wait around 18/19 month I guess . Did interview in dec 2015 given all documents . In interview 
. won in Jan 2016 . Case submitted to dibp
A month ago I have been asked for medical and police chk given olready 
So it's been a month still waiting to hear anything


----------



## kittudawra

I haven't been asked to submit medical in 2014 . I have been asked a month ago only for medical . This is the first medical I have given after applying 820-801


----------



## EvzMc

kittudawra said:


> No I m not from hi risk country . I hav applied in feb 2014 . In a month got refused . Applied mrt . Wait around 18/19 month I guess . Did interview in dec 2015 given all documents . In interview
> . won in Jan 2016 . Case submitted to dibp
> A month ago I have been asked for medical and police chk given olready
> So it's been a month still waiting to hear anything


So you're waiting for a grant for an 820?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Cyllan said:


> from memory when I submitted ours the system asked if we had completed the two years and as we were a few days short I said no, so it wouldn't let me continue. By changing the answer to Yes it was fine!


It actually asks if you applied for your original partner visa before "X date," where X date is two months BEFORE today. It might have formerly asked something different, I'm not sure - but I know now it's asking for dates two months before. 

Just to show it, today it's asking:


----------



## CollegeGirl

EvzMc said:


> So you're waiting for a grant for an 820?


Because it's been more than two years since the poster applied for their 820, they should go directly to an 801 without having to go through the 820 stage first. Not quite the same process to an 801 as the other folks in this thread, but becoming more and more common (even without complications to the case) as processing times get longer and longer.


----------



## Cyllan

CollegeGirl said:


> It actually asks if you applied for your original partner visa before "X date," where X date is two months BEFORE today. It might have formerly asked something different, I'm not sure - but I know now it's asking for dates two months before.
> 
> Just to show it, today it's asking:
> 
> View attachment 1162


When we did it quoted the actual application date - I was trying to get the paperwork in 2 months early (which would have been April) but it quoted the actual date, not the 'two months before' date - if that makes sense! - hence we couldn't apply until the day of our second anniversary of the original application - first week of June.

Anyway, seems the system has changed now so I'll shut up and stop contributing to the forum before I confuse anyone else!


----------



## kdc

Hey I was wondering if anyone knew about the fees for the 801 visa I have been on the 820 Defacto visa for 2 years now and I am going to put my application in this week but I can't find anything that tell me if you pay again or how much you pay for this second part of the visa? Has anyone done it recently and know the current costs? 
Thanks,
Katy


----------



## Dinkum

Hi... you paid for both 820 and 801 at the beginning.So there is nothing more to pay. Apart from any police checks etc, that is.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Cyllan said:


> When we did it quoted the actual application date - I was trying to get the paperwork in 2 months early (which would have been April) but it quoted the actual date, not the 'two months before' date - if that makes sense! - hence we couldn't apply until the day of our second anniversary of the original application - first week of June.
> 
> Anyway, seems the system has changed now so I'll shut up and stop contributing to the forum before I confuse anyone else!


No no no, please don't do that!  I thought I remembered the same thing - it quoting the actual date, but they must have changed it relatively recently, which is good. Better for people to know they can submit their docs early so it's all done and uploaded and Immi can get to it at their convenience after eligibility date.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep, what Dinkum said, Katy!  When you apply for the 820 or the 309 you are also paying the fees for the PR visa as well. Technically they don't consider it a "new application" for PR but simply providing documents to show your relationship is still genuine - but it sure FEELS like an application with all the evidence they want for it these days, haha.


----------



## Dayvt

It's oh so quiet....


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I agree. maybe Immigration has been slow with the grants. &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## stacey88

Would like to think that its quiet because they are pumping out heaps of approved applications and a massive turn around with the time frame...


----------



## EvzMc

Hey guys,

Has anyone received a grant lately??

My eligibility date was 12/2/2016


----------



## EvzMc

stacey88 said:


> Would like to think that its quiet because they are pumping out heaps of approved applications and a massive turn around with the time frame...


I hope so!!


----------



## stacey88

Im still waiting and my eligibility date was Decemeber 15 (applied Oct)...


----------



## EvzMc

stacey88 said:


> Im still waiting and my eligibility date was Decemeber 15 (applied Oct)...


Such a long waiting game!! I'm hoping to get mine soon but I won't hold my breath 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Gary_jatt

Hi just wondering if anyone could answer this..
So when you move from 820 temporary visa to 801 for assessment,, does the case officer also changes??? 
Considering temporary partner centre is in perth in my case and then the permanent would be in melbourne. 
I would really appreciate your answer guys


----------



## EvzMc

Gary_jatt said:


> Hi just wondering if anyone could answer this..
> So when you move from 820 temporary visa to 801 for assessment,, does the case officer also changes???
> Considering temporary partner centre is in perth in my case and then the permanent would be in melbourne.
> I would really appreciate your answer guys


Yes yo have a new case officer as stage 2 is processed in Melbourne.


----------



## solskjaer

Does any one know how to set the Gmail's filter so I can receive all DIBP's email?
Apparently, I did not receive DIBP's email for 2nd stage application invitation email. After I emailed them, DIBP replied me and stated that they emailed me about two months ago. In addition, I did not see any corresponds in IMMI account neither. 
So just wondering, how can I make sure I can receive all the emails from them? Especially if they needs extra documents in the future.
Cheers


----------



## EvzMc

solskjaer said:


> Does any one know how to set the Gmail's filter so I can receive all DIBP's email?
> Apparently, I did not receive DIBP's email for 2nd stage application invitation email. After I emailed them, DIBP replied me and stated that they emailed me about two months ago. In addition, I did not see any corresponds in IMMI account neither.
> So just wondering, how can I make sure I can receive all the emails from them? Especially if they needs extra documents in the future.
> Cheers


I've heard people haven't gotten correspondence through their gmail account. My advice is to make a different email address through another domain and advise immigration of your new email address.

Additionally, start your application for the second stage now as you've already missed two months.


----------



## lightningx

solskjaer said:


> Does any one know how to set the Gmail's filter so I can receive all DIBP's email?
> Apparently, I did not receive DIBP's email for 2nd stage application invitation email. After I emailed them, DIBP replied me and stated that they emailed me about two months ago. In addition, I did not see any corresponds in IMMI account neither.
> So just wondering, how can I make sure I can receive all the emails from them? Especially if they needs extra documents in the future.
> Cheers


It could be either:

1) The DIBP communicates to you via postal mail as you may not have indicated to them to communicate via email in your application form.

2) The email address with DIBP is incorrect.

The bigger problem is your email with DIBP records is incorrect. What you can do to test is just login to your immiaccount and change your password, you should receive some sort of email acknowledgement that you password is changed. But that alone only shows your immiaccount email is working. Sometimes, immiaccount email and DIBP application records email may not be the same.

Have you ever received any dibp email that is not initated by you? If not there is a high chance your email records with them are wrong.

You may also want to check your spam mail. If DIBP mails are there, this means you need to set the filter. If they are not there, it may mean it was not sent, or already deleted or email records with DIBP are wrong.

To set Gmail filter, you need to create rules:
https://support.google.com/mail/answer/6579?hl=en

Create 2 separate filter

1) Under From: fill up, border.gov.au
click create filter with this search (bottom right corner)
And check "never send to spam"
And click Create Filter

Repeat for another filter

2) Under From fill up, immi.gov.au
click create filter with this search (bottom right corner)
And check "never send to spam"
And click Create Filter

Immiaccount email and autogenerated email by machines comes from the now defunct immi.gov.au email address. Human beings and case officers will use the border.gov.au email... Hence the need for 2 filters.

I'm using gmail and never had a problem, from application to grant.

But again, filter is a simple problem. The bigger problem is your email records with DIBP is incorrect.


----------



## EvzMc

Hey guys! 

Has anyone on this thread been to mrt and gotten a grant from them? And gone on to be granted 801?


----------



## solskjaer

lightningx said:


> It could be either:
> 
> 1) The DIBP communicates to you via postal mail as you may not have indicated to them to communicate via email in your application form.
> 
> 2) The email address with DIBP is incorrect.
> 
> The bigger problem is your email with DIBP records is incorrect. What you can do to test is just login to your immiaccount and change your password, you should receive some sort of email acknowledgement that you password is changed. But that alone only shows your immiaccount email is working. Sometimes, immiaccount email and DIBP application records email may not be the same.
> 
> Have you ever received any dibp email that is not initated by you? If not there is a high chance your email records with them are wrong.
> 
> You may also want to check your spam mail. If DIBP mails are there, this means you need to set the filter. If they are not there, it may mean it was not sent, or already deleted or email records with DIBP are wrong.
> 
> To set Gmail filter, you need to create rules:
> https://support.google.com/mail/answer/6579?hl=en
> 
> Create 2 separate filter
> 
> 1) Under From: fill up, border.gov.au
> click create filter with this search (bottom right corner)
> And check "never send to spam"
> And click Create Filter
> 
> Repeat for another filter
> 
> 2) Under From fill up, immi.gov.au
> click create filter with this search (bottom right corner)
> And check "never send to spam"
> And click Create Filter
> 
> Immiaccount email and autogenerated email by machines comes from the now defunct immi.gov.au email address. Human beings and case officers will use the border.gov.au email... Hence the need for 2 filters.
> 
> I'm using gmail and never had a problem, from application to grant.
> 
> But again, filter is a simple problem. The bigger problem is your email records with DIBP is incorrect.


Thanks for your detailed reply. 
Every time when I log in to my IMMI account, I can receive a email from them. 
I also received my 820 grant letter from them in this Gmail. 
When I submitted my enquirers online, I can get reply from them in this Gmail. 
So I guess I did not receive 2nd stage invitation email was caused their typing error. 
Anyway, I am completing my 801 visa application now. Hopefully, there is no drama, and I will give them a call after 8 months time, in case I miss anything.


----------



## lightningx

solskjaer said:


> Thanks for your detailed reply.
> Every time when I log in to my IMMI account, I can receive a email from them.
> I also received my 820 grant letter from them in this Gmail.
> When I submitted my enquirers online, I can get reply from them in this Gmail.
> So I guess I did not receive 2nd stage invitation email was caused their typing error.
> Anyway, I am completing my 801 visa application now. Hopefully, there is no drama, and I will give them a call after 8 months time, in case I miss anything.


No dramas at all. There's no need to call them esp. if you're submitting online via ImmiAccount. Call them after 12-15 months or so. The status of your application is available under ImmiAccount, 24/7.

if you want to be very very sure so you can sleep well, you can always "Manage Application Alerts" under ImmiAccount settings. Whenever the status changes, you'll get an ImmiAccount email alert. This is in addition to whatever email your case officer may send you. So you'll receive 2 emails for important stuff. For example, if case officer wants more documents, status will change to "Information Requested", and you'll receive a immiaccount machine generated email informing of the status change. You will also receive another email from your case officer about what documents to provide. So you'll have 2 emails. It's difficult to go wrong, esp if you have the gmail filter on.

If you're submitting via paper, then you need to be slightly more proactive.

There is always a rare chance that both your emails might get lost in cyberspace in some submarine cable underneath the Pacific Ocean.  But don't sweat the small stuff.

Meanwhile enjoy the journey and you'll find in the end..., alas all your anxieties are in vain, when you finally get the grant letter.

Two weeks after you get your PR, after the euphoria wears off, you may find nothing much has really changed, unless you need the PR urgently for studies, to get a job, to access centerlink... etc. Of course, the feeling of being no longer dependent on your partner/sponsor for your livelihood in Australia, is perhaps the most important thing .


----------



## Bamborabi

Greetings !!

Is it possible for a 309 visa holder to drive in Australia using his native country's driving license(Lets say a valid full Indian driver's license) ? 

Regards,
Bamborabi


----------



## AnikaB

Good evening everyone! It was a great day as I finally received my PR visa this afternoon. Eligibility date was May 2015, applied in June. No contact from Immigration was made since then. We are in Defacto, used an immigration agent. Good luck to everyone waiting, don't lose your hope, even its so hard at times.


----------



## lightningx

Bamborabi said:


> Greetings !!
> 
> Is it possible for a 309 visa holder to drive in Australia using his native country's driving license(Lets say a valid full Indian driver's license) ?
> 
> Regards,
> Bamborabi


Yes, you can continue driving until three months after you get your PR. If you've been in the Australia for more than 6 months, you can apply to convert your license (and pass any tests) to an Australian License.

Pros of converting early: 
1) You get your first Australia proof of ID, useful for 100 point check..
2) Think you'll not be subjected to the demerit point system, for any traffic offences committed.  Fines, yes. 
3) You have more time to do refresher courses to pass the driving test required to convert your license. It's important you adapt to the Oz way of driving. If you fail the driving test, you'll need to start from ground zero, the way a local will do it. Get a driving instructor to do your refresher if necessary.

Cons:
1) you need to pay $53 dollars for a year of license
2) you may not like it here and may not want to settle down in Australia for good.

Once you get your PR, the clock starts ticking -- you can only drive with your overseas license for a max of three months. If you still have not converted (and pass all necessary tests, if necessary) your overseas license by the end of three months, you've to retake your the entire L->P1->P2->Full License thingy, the way an Oz will do. That's really painful and literally a cash grab. The amount of tests and especially time one has to go through is like a "degree" course... 

If you've a clear medium and long term goal like PR + Citizenship.... thingy, then go for it!


----------



## Bamborabi

lightningx said:


> Yes, you can continue driving until three months after you get your PR. If you've been in the Australia for more than 6 months, you can apply to convert your license (and pass any tests) to an Australian License.
> 
> Pros of converting early:
> 1) You get your first Australia proof of ID, useful for 100 point check..
> 2) Think you'll not be subjected to the demerit point system, for any traffic offences committed.  Fines, yes.
> 3) You have more time to do refresher courses to pass the driving test required to convert your license. It's important you adapt to the Oz way of driving. If you fail the driving test, you'll need to start from ground zero, the way a local will do it. Get a driving instructor to do your refresher if necessary.
> 
> Cons:
> 1) you need to pay $53 dollars for a year of license
> 2) you may not like it here and may not want to settle down in Australia for good.
> 
> Once you get your PR, the clock starts ticking -- you can only drive with your overseas license for a max of three months. If you still have not converted (and pass all necessary tests, if necessary) your overseas license by the end of three months, you've to retake your the entire L->P1->P2->Full License thingy, the way an Oz will do. That's really painful and literally a cash grab. The amount of tests and especially time one has to go through is like a "degree" course...
> 
> If you've a clear medium and long term goal like PR + Citizenship.... thingy, then go for it!


Thank you so much for such a detailed reply.

You say "If you still have not converted (and pass all necessary tests, if necessary) your overseas license by the end of three months, you've to retake your the entire L->P1->P2->Full License thingy, the way an Oz will do."

What you say above is applicable for all states in Aus or only in certain states. I beleive there are some people who applied after a year of getting their PR and got it without doing the entire L->P1->P2->Full License thingy.

Regards,
Bamborabi


----------



## lightningx

Bamborabi said:


> Thank you so much for such a detailed reply.
> 
> You say "If you still have not converted (and pass all necessary tests, if necessary) your overseas license by the end of three months, you've to retake your the entire L->P1->P2->Full License thingy, the way an Oz will do."
> 
> What you say above is applicable for all states in Aus or only in certain states. I beleive there are some people who applied after a year of getting their PR and got it without doing the entire L->P1->P2->Full License thingy.
> 
> Regards,
> Bamborabi


NSW. But I will not be surprised if other states esp Victoria have something similar. If it's something important to you, do a quick search on the net, there should be plenty of information.

Think rules are one thing and they are very clearly stated... but sometimes the enforcement of certain rules may vary depending on the person at the counter. And eventually, it's up to (well-informed) individual how much they want to push it.

ps, this is 801 waiting thread. let's take it somewhere else.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I am still waiting, 7 months on now.... Sept 2015 eligibility date..


----------



## GerrMe

Hi Everyone, 
this is my first post and I would like to share my information. 
My eligible date was 29 May 2013 and I applied on 5 May 2015 by Paper. 
I am from low risk country. 
I finally received my PR yesterday. the waiting period was a bit more than 11months.
I am female and not married.
If anyone can update the spreadsheet would be great!


----------



## solskjaer

lightningx said:


> No dramas at all. There's no need to call them esp. if you're submitting online via ImmiAccount. Call them after 12-15 months or so. The status of your application is available under ImmiAccount, 24/7.
> 
> if you want to be very very sure so you can sleep well, you can always "Manage Application Alerts" under ImmiAccount settings. Whenever the status changes, you'll get an ImmiAccount email alert. This is in addition to whatever email your case officer may send you. So you'll receive 2 emails for important stuff. For example, if case officer wants more documents, status will change to "Information Requested", and you'll receive a immiaccount machine generated email informing of the status change. You will also receive another email from your case officer about what documents to provide. So you'll have 2 emails. It's difficult to go wrong, esp if you have the gmail filter on.
> 
> If you're submitting via paper, then you need to be slightly more proactive.
> 
> There is always a rare chance that both your emails might get lost in cyberspace in some submarine cable underneath the Pacific Ocean.  But don't sweat the small stuff.
> 
> Meanwhile enjoy the journey and you'll find in the end..., alas all your anxieties are in vain, when you finally get the grant letter.
> 
> Two weeks after you get your PR, after the euphoria wears off, you may find nothing much has really changed, unless you need the PR urgently for studies, to get a job, to access centerlink... etc. Of course, the feeling of being no longer dependent on your partner/sponsor for your livelihood in Australia, is perhaps the most important thing .


Thanks for your advise. 
I guess have the PR can help you find more jobs, but most jobs only require you are eligible to work in Australia (pretty good). 
I tried to apply few stable and secured jobs, but no luck yet. 
But honestly, as you mentioned I dont expect there is a big change.
We bought a house, and applied mortgage already. 
I am having a quite stable causal job. 
Perhaps, the best thing is I can do a PhD in whatever I want.


----------



## solskjaer

GerrMe said:


> Hi Everyone,
> this is my first post and I would like to share my information.
> My eligible date was 29 May 2013 and I applied on 5 May 2015 by Paper.
> I am from low risk country.
> I finally received my PR yesterday. the waiting period was a bit more than 11months.
> I am female and not married.
> If anyone can update the spreadsheet would be great!


Congratulation!!!


----------



## solskjaer

Bamborabi said:


> Thank you so much for such a detailed reply.
> 
> You say "If you still have not converted (and pass all necessary tests, if necessary) your overseas license by the end of three months, you've to retake your the entire L->P1->P2->Full License thingy, the way an Oz will do."
> 
> What you say above is applicable for all states in Aus or only in certain states. I beleive there are some people who applied after a year of getting their PR and got it without doing the entire L->P1->P2->Full License thingy.
> 
> Regards,
> Bamborabi


My advise, get your Australian driver license ASAP. Its very useful in Australia. You dont wanna carry your passport everyday.


----------



## Eizzi

Looks like the May 2015 folks are finally getting some love - just got my grant this morning! I had just put on a jumper to go outside when I opened my gmail, then I got all hot with disbelief and had to take it off and sit down haha. No other contact from immi until the grant.

Anyway, I dare say the grant letter will also arrive by post but for the record, if you put email as your preferred method of communication, you WILL receive the grant via email even if you apply by post. 

Things I should mention: I was offered a job as a tour leader (something I used to do and how I met my partner) last year and decided to go for it. I was overseas without my partner for 3 months, and then we travelled together afterwards in Europe (visited my family in the UK and my partners brother in Spain over Xmas) for another 2 months. Once I was back in Aus, I provided evidence of all the ways we kept in touch, photos of us with family and travelling together, evidence of a job offer in Aus on my return, and a stat dec from each of us stating the reasons I decided to work overseas short-term and how we were both fine with the decision. I did this without being prompted by immi.

I also sent off for another Aus police check, again without prompting, since my original one expired in mid-Jan. It hasn't arrived back yet so the grant was given with an expired police check, which I believe is fairly common for low-risk.

BLOODY YEY!


----------



## baldnfabulous

hello
looking for some help. I have my prospective marriage visa and just recently married. Im now needing to file for my partners visa. after spending 90mins on hold with immi. I got no answers. I was told to redo the 820 with 888 forms all of which I did when filling out the 300. This doesnt sound right since when I filled out the 300 it shows that it is also the 820 app. What do I next? I logged in on to my immiacct and it show first stage complete (300/820) second stage perm. partner. Am I doing the perm partner visa or am I really having to redo the 300/820?


----------



## Eizzi

Interestingly, whereas the TR grant notice page didn't mention the partner's details at all, the PR grant notice now does.

I'm not sure I like it - since that would be a page someone would need to show to a potential employer. Gay couples will have that kind of private and irrelevant info on display and, while I would like to think we're past that, there will be employers out there who refuse to employ someone based on sexual orientation. And you'd have no way to prove it. Hmm.

Edit: I suppose VEVO means you don't need to show your actual grant notice.


----------



## lightningx

Eizzi said:


> Interestingly, whereas the TR grant notice page didn't mention the partner's details at all, the PR grant notice now does.
> 
> I'm not sure I like it - since that would be a page someone would need to show to a potential employer. Gay couples will have that kind of private and irrelevant info on display and, while I would like to think we're past that, there will be employers out there who refuse to employ someone based on sexual orientation. And you'd have no way to prove it. Hmm.
> 
> Edit: I suppose VEVO means you don't need to show your actual grant notice.


Totally I agree. I'm also peeved by the fact that the sponsor's date of birth is on the notice.

Some employers and recruitment companies still insist on grant notice as evidence of PR when they can and should use VEVO, which they are legally required to, to check on employee's residency status.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats to the new grants  waiting time is always worth it


----------



## Taraz

*September 2015*

Hi 
first, congrats to the new grants which apparently were eligible by May2015.
We are also waiting. Our eligibility date for 801 was 20 Septemeber 2015 however we lodged the application early September by paper. So the waiting period is roughly one year after eligibility and overall 3 years?! I hope this waiting is over soon.


----------



## Cam18

8 months waiting and still haven't heard anything from them. :S
Applied for the second stage (PR): 16 Aug 2015
I know it doesn't really affect my life as I've got a job and can get in and out of the country etc but you still want to get it over and done with. What a drag... 

Anyone here waiting 7months +?


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I am waiting too. 7 months this April.


----------



## CollegeGirl

My smallest and least important update ever, heh: We received & uploaded my AFP check. That means we've now got 100% of all our evidence & required docs uploaded. Eligibility date isn't until 24 April, so obviously still a long wait ahead of us. But at least we can go on our belated honeymoon and not be worried about it and know everything's there for Immi when they're ready to look at it.


----------



## panda

Cam18 said:


> 8 months waiting and still haven't heard anything from them. :S
> Applied for the second stage (PR): 16 Aug 2015
> I know it doesn't really affect my life as I've got a job and can get in and out of the country etc but you still want to get it over and done with. What a drag...
> 
> Anyone here waiting 7months +?


14 months of waiting here


----------



## Eizzi

AngeliquePrince said:


> congrats to the new grants  waiting time is always worth it


Thanks! So true - those still waiting, hang in there. I know it's hard and having read these kind of posts many times myself, it's easy for me to feel positive now it's over. But truly, one day soon you'll open your mail and, rather than getting that little sinking heart feeling when it's not there, you'll see a mail with a string of code in the subject and your heart will lurch with joy instead. And then you'll boogie.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## Melb

Eizzi said:


> Thanks! So true - those still waiting, hang in there. I know it's hard and having read these kind of posts many times myself, it's easy for me to feel positive now it's over. But truly, one day soon you'll open your mail and, rather than getting that little sinking heart feeling when it's not there, you'll see a mail with a string of code in the subject and your heart will lurch with joy instead. And then you'll boogie.
> 
> Best of luck to all!


Good ..happy 2 see ur email...

is for citizenship...do u still need to collect alll evidences ...like photos bills...like we did for 801...?

is for citizenship...still our partner need to sponcer us....like 801..

I am confused between 801 PR AND Citizenship..?

or for citizenship..do we still need to.pay fee....

any replys are welcome..I don't knowuch about PR and citizenship.


----------



## Eizzi

Melb said:


> Good ..happy 2 see ur email...
> 
> is for citizenship...do u still need to collect alll evidences ...like photos bills...like we did for 801...?
> 
> is for citizenship...still our partner need to sponcer us....like 801..
> 
> I am confused between 801 PR AND Citizenship..?
> 
> or for citizenship..do we still need to.pay fee....
> 
> any replys are welcome..I don't knowuch about PR and citizenship.


No need for evidence or sponsorship. Even if, god forbid, your relationship breaks down after you have PR, you can stay and apply for citizenship by yourself. There is also no need to get citizenship if you don't want to (some countries don't allow dual citizenship), although your travel rights are not indefinite on PR. Look up RRV for more info on that.

There is a fee, I think it's currently around $300 for an ordinary citizenship application.

To be eligible you have to be of good character and have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying which must include the last 12 months as a permanent resident,
*and*
not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, in the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year immediately before applying.

There's a handy calculator here:
Residence Calculator

And also a checklist that might help:
Citizenship Wizard

As part of the character assessment, you'd have to provide overseas police checks if, since you got PR, you have been overseas in total for more than 12 months AND in any one country for more than 90 days.

The process is multi-staged and can take a little while end-to-end, depending how busy your local council is. You apply online or with a postal form, then take a citizenship test and then, on passing, attend a citizenship ceremony. Once you are citizen, you can obtain an Aus passport if you want (again, another separate application process).


----------



## Melb

Eizzi said:


> No need for evidence or sponsorship. Even if, god forbid, your relationship breaks down after you have PR, you can stay and apply for citizenship by yourself. There is also no need to get citizenship if you don't want to (some countries don't allow dual citizenship), although your travel rights are not indefinite on PR. Look up RRV for more info on that.
> 
> There is a fee, I think it's currently around $300 for an ordinary citizenship application.
> 
> To be eligible you have to be of good character and have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying which must include the last 12 months as a permanent resident,
> *and*
> not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, in the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year immediately before applying.
> 
> There's a handy calculator here:
> Residence Calculator
> 
> And also a checklist that might help:
> Citizenship Wizard
> 
> As part of the character assessment, you'd have to provide overseas police checks if, since you got PR, you have been overseas in total for more than 12 months AND in any one country for more than 90 days.
> 
> The process is multi-staged and can take a little while end-to-end, depending how busy your local council is. You apply online or with a postal form, then take a citizenship test and then, on passing, attend a citizenship ceremony. Once you are citizen, you can obtain an Aus passport if you want (again, another separate application process).


well explained...thanks u.


----------



## Mk83

Eligibilty date for PR 801 is November 2015.
Since haven't heard anything ,still waiting 6 months after eligibility 
On BVA .
Hope to hear good news very soon .
Congrats for the grant guys ,enjoy it


----------



## Gerrywins

I have just submitted an online application for the 801 (after receiving an email that I am now eligible to apply for it. After completing and submitting the application.....this is the message that I got. Now I am not sure whether I should attach additional/supporting documents or I should wait. I would appreciate it if someone could shed some light on this.

"Please refer to the checklist of documents for this application for more information about what to attach.
Note:
There are specific quality and formatting requirements when scanning documents. Refer to the help text before attaching documents.
Providing supporting evidence
Attach more documents
This applicant is not required to provide any evidence at this stage based on the information provided within the application. However, the department may request further information from this applicant at a later date."


----------



## Bamborabi

Hi All,

Greetings !!

Its so quiet and dull these days,not many visa grants as well at least here. This forum is so boring without Becky and Mish. May God bless them both , so helpful,positive and cheerful.

Regards,
Bamborabi


----------



## CollegeGirl

Gerrywins said:


> I have just submitted an online application for the 801 (after receiving an email that I am now eligible to apply for it. After completing and submitting the application.....this is the message that I got. Now I am not sure whether I should attach additional/supporting documents or I should wait. I would appreciate it if someone could shed some light on this.
> 
> "Please refer to the checklist of documents for this application for more information about what to attach.
> Note:
> There are specific quality and formatting requirements when scanning documents. Refer to the help text before attaching documents.
> Providing supporting evidence
> Attach more documents
> This applicant is not required to provide any evidence at this stage based on the information provided within the application. However, the department may request further information from this applicant at a later date."


I got the same message. They really need to rephrase it - it's very deceptive IMO. I definitely went ahead and uploaded all my evidence. I don't want them to have to contact me for it later and delay my PR processing.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mk83 said:


> Eligibilty date for PR 801 is November 2015.
> Since haven't heard anything ,still waiting 6 months after eligibility
> On BVA .
> Hope to hear good news very soon .
> Congrats for the grant guys ,enjoy it


I'm confused - why are you on a BVA? This thread is for people who have already received their 820 visa and are waiting for their second stage PR visa, the 801, approximately two years from the time they originally applied for their 820. It sounds like you haven't received your 820 yet? Not a big deal, just letting you know - the wait times in this thread won't be helpful to you/won't apply to you as it's completely different to waiting for your 820.


----------



## Mish

Bamborabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Greetings !!
> 
> Its so quiet and dull these days,not many visa grants as well at least here. This forum is so boring without Becky and Mish. May God bless them both , so helpful,positive and cheerful.
> 
> Regards,
> Bamborabi


Lol thanks. I am only on from time to time at the moment since I am away on holidays.


----------



## harry3318

i heard that interview only happens till 820 decision,
801 is just a waiting game?

also i heard that they go to your origin country and make enquiries with your family and surroundings about your marraige FOR 801


----------



## Melb

so finally ...


we have entered in 11 months and heading towards 12th months..

god know what is happening....when we were in 6th months ...we were thinking ....we will get in 7th and then 8th and then soon on and on...we came to 11 month.

now we are thinking 12 or may be 13th month...

our train is moving very slow....hope we will reach our station soon...

just sharing my thoughts...hope hope and hope is the only way we can hope for.

god bless u immigration....do something fast for all pending cases..the way u are going looks in near future the w8ing time will be 2 to 4 years..


----------



## stacey88

Melb said:


> so finally ...
> 
> we have entered in 11 months and heading towards 12th months..
> 
> god know what is happening....when we were in 6th months ...we were thinking ....we will get in 7th and then 8th and then soon on and on...we came to 11 month.
> 
> now we are thinking 12 or may be 13th month...
> 
> our train is moving very slow....hope we will reach our station soon...
> 
> just sharing my thoughts...hope hope and hope is the only way we can hope for.
> 
> god bless u immigration....do something fast for all pending cases..the way u are going looks in near future the w8ing time will be 2 to 4 years..


Its such a horrible feeling that our life lays in one persons hands and to them its just a day to day thing of ticking or crossing the paper work...I am 4.5 months in and that suspense is already killing me. Stay strong and keep believing you will get there soon. Hoping the end of financial year will bring heaps of approvals


----------



## Melb

stacey88 said:


> Its such a horrible feeling that our life lays in one persons hands and to them its just a day to day thing of ticking or crossing the paper work...I am 4.5 months in and that suspense is already killing me. Stay strong and keep believing you will get there soon. Hoping the end of financial year will bring heaps of approvals


You know Stacey88; now the situation has came ....we sometimes really forgot that we had applied for any kind of visa.

yes we are strong and we don't have any option .....so only left with hope ...strong...willpower...self-confidence and determination.

hope 12 or 13 months will bring some bells to our account.


----------



## Gerrywins

CollegeGirl said:


> I got the same message. They really need to rephrase it - it's very deceptive IMO. I definitely went ahead and uploaded all my evidence. I don't want them to have to contact me for it later and delay my PR processing.


Thanks CollegeGirl. I think I will go ahead and upload my documents too. Is it possible to upload them after I've submitted the application online?


----------



## bradley

Hello everyone great news i got my 100 granted today exactly 8 months 4days. Apply from Pretoria south Africa on16 August 2013 for 309
Visa granted 30 oct 2013
Apply for subclass 100 3 July 2015
Visa granted 20 April 2016
Big thank to everyone here for helping us during all the process , hopefully more visa will get grant for those who still waiting.


----------



## Bamborabi

bradley said:


> Hello everyone great news i got my 801 granted today exactly 8 months 4days. Apply from Pretoria south Africa on16 August 2013 for 309
> Visa granted 30 oct 2013
> Apply for 801 3 July 2015
> Visa granted 20 April 2016
> Big thank to everyone here for helping us during all the process , hopefully more visa will get grant for those who still waiting.


Congrats Mr Bradley Cooper.

Is it necessary for you to inform Medicare now since you have been granted PR or will Medicare sent you your updated ,new Medicare card by post to your residence ? Also, did you get the grant via immi account notification through email or by post ?

Many congrats..

Regards,
Bamborabi


----------



## bradley

Hi bamborabi i really dont know about the medicare card,did someone migth help us about this ? I got an mail today from the immigration. I apply online 

Regards,


----------



## Euroasianman

bradley said:


> Hello everyone great news i got my 801 granted today exactly 8 months 4days. Apply from Pretoria south Africa on16 August 2013 for 309
> Visa granted 30 oct 2013
> Apply for 801 3 July 2015
> Visa granted 20 April 2016
> Big thank to everyone here for helping us during all the process , hopefully more visa will get grant for those who still waiting.


Hi Bradley! 
Congratulations on your visa grant! Great news! Are you sure yours is 801? Sound like subclass 100 if your first stge was 309?

My partner sent an email to Brisbane the other day and they said they are still processing the visas from july and August. Not sure how accurate that is as i know some who applied in sep/oct received their grant.


----------



## bradley

Hi Euroasianman sorry i made a mistake it subclass 100 not 801


----------



## Mk83

CollegeGirl said:


> I'm confused - why are you on a BVA? This thread is for people who have already received their 820 visa and are waiting for their second stage PR visa, the 801, approximately two years from the time they originally applied for their 820. It sounds like you haven't received your 820 yet? Not a big deal, just letting you know - the wait times in this thread won't be helpful to you/won't apply to you as it's completely different to waiting for your 820.


No I haven't got 820 yet and I'm eligible now for 801 as u know I'm waiting from 2 years 6 months ,they only granted me BVA and still on it till now ,but why don't ask me ,u have to ask immigration if u can contact them as u know they will make u wait 1 hour until they feed u with short general answer .
Anw I'm posting anywhere in any thread to be helped and share greetings with people grant and to let u know about my case and keep updating with everyhting.
Hope to hear more grant as I love to hear that word many and many for all people and wish it for me .
The last time I have heard from immi was on October 2015 before 1 month of my eligibility for PR and they did ask me to submit evidences and supporting docs and book for medicals ,I dont if this request means second stage or not but I did submit a lot of evidences and medicals done,then since I haven't heard anything ,trying to ask update ,answer still in progress ,and when we need anything we will let u know ,that's all


----------



## Mish

harry3318 said:


> i heard that interview only happens till 820 decision,
> 801 is just a waiting game?
> 
> also i heard that they go to your origin country and make enquiries with your family and surroundings about your marraige FOR 801


They can also interview at 801 stage and I have seen this happen. The ones interviewed is when they are having serious doubts about the relationship. The 2 that got interviewed in person in Melbourne then went on to be rejected.

The only country of origin I have heard of DIBP local officers making enquiries in is India. Nowhere else I have heard of this happening.


----------



## Mish

Gerrywins said:


> Thanks CollegeGirl. I think I will go ahead and upload my documents too. Is it possible to upload them after I've submitted the application online?


Docs can only be uploaded after you have submitted the application.


----------



## jeh6050

Hello everyone,

Today I thought I would contact Immigration to ask about the status of my 801 visa. 

It hasn't been very long in terms of others waiting on this forum (eligibility 9th Feb 2016, uploaded docs 9th Dec 2015).

But, thought you might be interested to see the auto-response I got. No new information really, but interesting all the same.


******************************************************************************
AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED RESPONSE - PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL.

Partner (Permanent) Subclass 801 Visa Processing Centre
Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)

Dear Client,

The Permanent Partner Section acknowledges the time it is taking to process permanent partner applications and that this may be of concern to you and your family.

We regret to inform you that there is a significant backlog of work in the section and we are currently not able to meet the expected service standard processing time of 8 months, as it is more in the 12 – 15 months range.

As we wish to focus on processing applications, we will not be able to respond to the following queries:
· We will not respond to requests for an update on your application.

· We will not acknowledge the receipt of online applications – your TRN number is your receipt that your application form has been submitted.

· We will not prioritise your application. In the interest of fairness to all, applications are processed in date order of lodgement.

· We will not provide a timeframe for the processing of your application.

· We will not acknowledge receipt of miscellaneous documents.


We confirm that we will do the following:
· We will process applications as quickly as possible and advise the outcome immediately.

· We will contact you directly should further information be required.

· We will respond to email inquiries that are not included in the list of responses contained further in this message within 2 weeks.


We would ask that you assist by doing the following:
· Ensure that you refer to the checklist and upload all supporting documents if you submitted your application online.

· Ensure that you refer to the checklist and send us a complete package of information if you intend to forward your documentation by post.


We ask for your patience and understanding during this period.


----------



## Mk83

jeh6050 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today I thought I would contact Immigration to ask about the status of my 801 visa.
> 
> It hasn't been very long in terms of others waiting on this forum (eligibility 9th Feb 2016, uploaded docs 9th Dec 2015).
> 
> But, thought you might be interested to see the auto-response I got. No new information really, but interesting all the same.
> 
> ******************************************************************************
> AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED RESPONSE - PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL.
> 
> Partner (Permanent) Subclass 801 Visa Processing Centre
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> The Permanent Partner Section acknowledges the time it is taking to process permanent partner applications and that this may be of concern to you and your family.
> 
> We regret to inform you that there is a significant backlog of work in the section and we are currently not able to meet the expected service standard processing time of 8 months, as it is more in the 12 - 15 months range.
> 
> As we wish to focus on processing applications, we will not be able to respond to the following queries:
> · We will not respond to requests for an update on your application.
> 
> · We will not acknowledge the receipt of online applications - your TRN number is your receipt that your application form has been submitted.
> 
> · We will not prioritise your application. In the interest of fairness to all, applications are processed in date order of lodgement.
> 
> · We will not provide a timeframe for the processing of your application.
> 
> · We will not acknowledge receipt of miscellaneous documents.
> 
> We confirm that we will do the following:
> · We will process applications as quickly as possible and advise the outcome immediately.
> 
> · We will contact you directly should further information be required.
> 
> · We will respond to email inquiries that are not included in the list of responses contained further in this message within 2 weeks.
> 
> We would ask that you assist by doing the following:
> · Ensure that you refer to the checklist and upload all supporting documents if you submitted your application online.
> 
> · Ensure that you refer to the checklist and send us a complete package of information if you intend to forward your documentation by post.
> 
> We ask for your patience and understanding during this period.


OMG does that mean after ur eligibility and waiting for 2 years then u need to wait between 12-15 months range to get decision ? 
That's too much


----------



## Taraz

Well, at least we know where to put our expectation bar! Keep busy ourselves with our lives, then expect a surprising good news! Intense waiting, ruins the moments so let's just keep going and live our lives!

Eligibility date on 20 Sep 2015. ---- 7th month


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I totally agree Taraz, I am also a September 2015 batch. Let us hope for the best.


----------



## Mk83

Live your life ,that's it ,eligibility November 2015


----------



## Jamesy

Hey everyone, I am now waiting for the approval of my 801 application. Just waiting on my AFP check to come through so I can submit that but everything else is in order; joint bank statements, mortgage papers, house/land contracts in our names, wedding purchases (got engaged over Christmas!) as well as the usual stat decs, form 888's, photos, letters addressed to us, cards, invitations, itineraries, family and friends itineraries etc etc. 

Is there anything others have included that we have maybe overlooked and is worth adding?

All the best,

J.


----------



## Bamborabi

Hi All,

Greetings !!

I would like to share some good news from my end. Today I got my Subclass 100 visa grant via email. My eligibility date was June 11th 2015 and finally after more than 10 months I got my visa grant today. I very happy and also relieved that the wait is finally over. I would like to thank everyone here on the forum for their support,guidance and encouragement. No contact was made by immigration to me till I received the actual grant via email. The wait was painful and whenever I contacted immigration via email or phone I kept getting different answers about the processing time. I finally am happy that I got my PR now.

Regards,
Bamborabi


----------



## Melb

Bamborabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Greetings !!
> 
> I would like to share some good news from my end. Today I got my Subclass 100 visa grant via email. My eligibility date was June 11th 2015 and finally after more than 10 months I got my visa grant today. I very happy and also relieved that the wait is finally over. I would like to thank everyone here on the forum for their support,guidance and encouragement. No contact was made by immigration to me till I received the actual grant via email. The wait was painful and whenever I contacted immigration via email or phone I kept getting different answers about the processing time. I finally am happy that I got my PR now.
> 
> Regards,
> Bamborabi


congratulations...

but today is Saturday...how u got email today...on Saturday and Sunday all govt.office are closed..


----------



## TarlarAustralia

Melb said:


> congratulations... but today is Saturday...how u got email today...on Saturday and Sunday all govt.office are closed..


I got my 820 granted on a Saturday morning. A few grants have come in Saturday's that I have seen. Perhaps they do work Saturdays


----------



## Bamborabi

Melb said:


> congratulations...
> 
> but today is Saturday...how u got email today...on Saturday and Sunday all govt.office are closed..


I am just happy that I got it. Maybe these guys work after all !!

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratuations*

Great news for you both Bamborabi!. Thanks for sharing your good news with us all. Best wishes for a long happy and successful life together in Oz. 



Bamborabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Greetings !!
> 
> I would like to share some good news from my end. Today I got my Subclass 100 visa grant via email. My eligibility date was June 11th 2015 and finally after more than 10 months I got my visa grant today. I very happy and also relieved that the wait is finally over. I would like to thank everyone here on the forum for their support,guidance and encouragement. No contact was made by immigration to me till I received the actual grant via email. The wait was painful and whenever I contacted immigration via email or phone I kept getting different answers about the processing time. I finally am happy that I got my PR now.
> 
> Regards,
> Bamborabi


----------



## Gerrywins

I have a question in regards to AFP check. I have one that I applied for two months ago when I got a new job. Can I submit that one to immigration or am I expected to apply for a new one? 

Also, do I need to submit new copies of identification documents or I only need to submit evidence of a continuing relationship and stat decs from the people whom I identified can vouch for our relationship? I submitted an online application. 
Thank you Oracle


----------



## Eizzi

Gerrywins said:


> I have a question in regards to AFP check. I have one that I applied for two months ago when I got a new job. Can I submit that one to immigration or am I expected to apply for a new one?


When you apply for an AFP check, there's a section which asks what the purpose of the check is (immigration is one, working with children is another, etc).

When I got one done for working with children a couple of years ago, the check came back with the purpose stated clearly on the top of the paper. Now, the latest AFP check I did for immi reasons came back with no purpose mentioned on it, so I don't know if a) your latest one mentions anything or b) they have a way to tell the difference anyway if it doesn't. But it suggests you may need to get another one done for the purpose it is intended.


----------



## Gerrywins

Eizzi said:


> When you apply for an AFP check, there's a section which asks what the purpose of the check is (immigration is one, working with children is another, etc).
> 
> When I got one done for working with children a couple of years ago, the check came back with the purpose stated clearly on the top of the paper. Now, the latest AFP check I did for immi reasons came back with no purpose mentioned on it, so I don't know if a) your latest one mentions anything or b) they have a way to tell the difference anyway if it doesn't. But it suggests you may need to get another one done for the purpose it is intended.


Thanks so much. I've just checked it. It was indeed for working with children's check. Will apply for one asap.


----------



## mighty9

*13 months wait 801*

Hi guys,

Hope you had a good long weekend, mine was full of worrying that whats wrong with my application why has it been 13 months.
My eligibility was 5th april 2015, applied on 19th march 2015. No contact from dibp, my agent said i have a case officer but no contact from case officer yet. Its been.nearly 13 months from DOE.
I have been worried a lot lately, hope dibp let me stay withy wife.


----------



## Melb

If CO HAS BEEN ALLOCATED THEN U SHOULD GET SOON.

How long ur CO HAS BEEN ALLOCATED TO UR CARE.


----------



## Mk83

mighty9 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope you had a good long weekend, mine was full of worrying that whats wrong with my application why has it been 13 months.
> My eligibility was 5th april 2015, applied on 19th march 2015. No contact from dibp, my agent said i have a case officer but no contact from case officer yet. Its been.nearly 13 months from DOE.
> I have been worried a lot lately, hope dibp let me stay withy wife.


Are u still waiting from 13 months ago to get ur 801 ,so,is that means u waited 2 years to be,eligible for 801 and,then u r waiting another 13 months ? Is it altogether 3 years and 1 month u mean ? What a such long wait if I got it right


----------



## stacey88

Mk83 said:


> Are u still waiting from 13 months ago to get ur 801 ,so,is that means u waited 2 years to be,eligible for 801 and,then u r waiting another 13 months ? Is it altogether 3 years and 1 month u mean ? What a such long wait if I got it right


You get your initial partner visa then after being on it for 2 years you can apply for your PR. To get your PR they are saying that processing times will be up to 15 months (at the moment). The first 2 years is just standard timing and PR timing is a case by case basis unfortunately.


----------



## mighty9

Hi,
Melb
My agent did not say how long the co has been allocated.

Mk83
Yes the application was made in april 2013 so yes 3 years.


----------



## Melb

mighty9 said:


> Hi,
> Melb
> My agent did not say how long the co has been allocated.
> 
> Mk83
> Yes the application was made in april 2013 so yes 3 years.


u ask ur agent.


----------



## daveenajohns

Finally pr granted today. My husband received call from CO , she didn't ask him anything. My husband gave her my work no. She called me at work and asked only about my qualification from India and Australia and my position description at work.
All the best.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

 Thanks for sharing your awesome news Daveenajohns!  Best wishes to you both for a long ,happy and successful life together in Oz. 



daveenajohns said:


> Finally pr granted today. My husband received call from CO , she didn't ask him anything. My husband gave her my work no. She called me at work and asked only about my qualification from India and Australia and my position description at work.
> All the best.


----------



## panda

daveenajohns said:


> Finally pr granted today. My husband received call from CO , she didn't ask him anything. My husband gave her my work no. She called me at work and asked only about my qualification from India and Australia and my position description at work.
> All the best.


Congratulations, sooooooo happy for you
By the way, didn't they need your new police clearance? Or yours is still valid?


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> Finally pr granted today. My husband received call from CO , she didn't ask him anything. My husband gave her my work no. She called me at work and asked only about my qualification from India and Australia and my position description at work.
> All the best.


super duper congratulations....its time to update sheet and party


----------



## daveenajohns

Dinkum said:


> Thanks for sharing your awesome news Daveenajohns!  Best wishes to you both for a long ,happy and successful life together in Oz.


Thanks Dinkum,


----------



## daveenajohns

panda said:


> Congratulations, sooooooo happy for you
> By the way, didn't they need your new police clearance? Or yours is still valid?


Hi Panda,
They didnt ask for police check. Wishing u all the best, I can understand how painful waiting can get.


----------



## daveenajohns

Melb said:


> super duper congratulations....its time to update sheet and party


Thanks Melb,
wish u all the best.


----------



## daveenajohns

Thanks Mish and everyone else on the forum.


----------



## Mk83

daveenajohns said:


> Thanks Mish and everyone else on the forum.


Congratulations ,enjoy ur life


----------



## Mk83

stacey88 said:


> You get your initial partner visa then after being on it for 2 years you can apply for your PR. To get your PR they are saying that processing times will be up to 15 months (at the moment). The first 2 years is just standard timing and PR timing is a case by case basis unfortunately.


Yes I know that but it is going to be crazy that Long wait after 2 years ,then another 15 months ,so to,be,able to get ur,permanent and get good job ,u might die before u been granted ,WTF .
I'm waiting from 2 years and 6 months and I'm saying it is long ,so better to sleep for another months


----------



## Mk83

mighty9 said:


> Hi,
> Melb
> My agent did not say how long the co has been allocated.
> 
> Mk83
> Yes the application was made in april 2013 so yes 3 years.


My application on November 2013 ,wish u get ur PR soon ,I think for mine I want to dream on it then after that I,start wishing my dream becomes true


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> Thanks Melb,
> wish u all the best.


I am so happy that u finally got ur grant...cant tell u how much confidence we indians feel..so finally u got it..yupee.

daveenajohns I have few questions.
1....why CO called u & ur partner.
2....did u got the email....how it looks like...any idea so that I will keep my eyes open of my emails.
3. ...is now ur vivo has changed 
4. is ur online immi account status was changed before grant.

5...where is the party tonight...)

be in touch with this form...and keep our motivation high.

tc
melb


----------



## daveenajohns

Melb said:


> I am so happy that u finally got ur grant...cant tell u how much confidence we indians feel..so finally u got it..yupee.
> 
> daveenajohns I have few questions.
> 1....why CO called u & ur partner.
> 2....did u got the email....how it looks like...any idea so that I will keep my eyes open of my emails.
> 3. ...is now ur vivo has changed
> 4. is ur online immi account status was changed before grant.
> 
> 5...where is the party tonight...)
> 
> be in touch with this form...and keep our motivation high.
> 
> Hi Melb,
> I hope you hear good news really soon.
> CO rang my husband to tell that she has been trying to contact me to confirm some details regarding my schooling in India and Australia and my current employment.
> I was at work so I couldn't pick my phone but my husband suggested her to call my work.
> 
> Email subject was "Immi Grant Notice".
> VEVO is showing Resident with current visa details.
> Immi account status is finalised with todays date.
> Party is in Melbourne with one very happy husband.


----------



## Melb

daveenajohns said:


> Melb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy that u finally got ur grant...cant tell u how much confidence we indians feel..so finally u got it..yupee.
> 
> daveenajohns I have few questions.
> 1....why CO called u & ur partner.
> 2....did u got the email....how it looks like...any idea so that I will keep my eyes open of my emails.
> 3. ...is now ur vivo has changed
> 4. is ur online immi account status was changed before grant.
> 
> 5...where is the party tonight...)
> 
> be in touch with this form...and keep our motivation high.
> 
> Hi Melb,
> I hope you hear good news really soon.
> CO rang my husband to tell that she has been trying to contact me to confirm some details regarding my schooling in India and Australia and my current employment.
> I was at work so I couldn't pick my phone but my husband suggested her to call my work.
> 
> Email subject was "Immi Grant Notice".
> VEVO is showing Resident with current visa details.
> Immi account status is finalised with todays date.
> Party is in Melbourne with one very happy husband.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear for all the answers..
> 
> party in melbourne...vooo...we are also from melbourne..vooo..let us know we will join u...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cam18

Hi all,
Just received an email on Tuesday from the 'Filter Team Leader" (I guess the person that checks all your documents before you are assigned a case officer? I'm guessing...) asking for my AFP clearance. The email had a letter attached asking me to provide the document and that I have 28 days to do so. 
I applied for the 2nd stage: 16 Aug 2015
They made contact: 26 April 2016 (8 months and a half) 
Just writing for those who might wonder how they make contact. The email also went to my junk mail so keep checking that!
Hopefully after my police clearance is supplied the visa will be granted shortly.  
Fingers crossed to all of us!!


----------



## Bamborabi

Hi All,

Greetings !!

Is it necessary to inform Medicare and get a new medicare card once PR is granted or does Immigration inform Medicare and then they send us a new card ?

I pray that all of you get your grants soon. 

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Melb

Bamborabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Greetings !!
> 
> Is it necessary to inform Medicare and get a new medicare card once PR is granted or does Immigration inform Medicare and then they send us a new card ?
> 
> I pray that all of you get your grants soon.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


nothing wrong in going and taking new card....at the end u are getting green card ,

but if u wana keep sky blue then u will get new automatically when last one expires.


----------



## Becky26

Bamborabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Greetings !!
> 
> Is it necessary to inform Medicare and get a new medicare card once PR is granted or does Immigration inform Medicare and then they send us a new card ?
> 
> I pray that all of you get your grants soon.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


Hey Bamborabi,

Many Congratulations on the visa grant!!! 

In some cases they do, but I wasn't sent a permanent card automatically after my grant. I waited for 4 months after the grant hoping it would arrive without me having to go, called Medicare so find out what was happening then was told that I would have to go to the Medicare office. Went in with my documents and the visa grant letter for the SC100, only then they registered me for the new permanent card.

The lady at the medicare office was also confused cause it is meant to happen automatically because both department of human resources/medicare and DIBP are linked so any update can be sent through but that didn't happen in my case.

If you do have to go in, it'll be a quick trip (it was for me). Make sure to take 100 points of ID, including your current valid passport, copy of visa grant letter, your temporary 'blue' medicare card, other forms of ID. The officer will cancel the blue card and keep it with them. 
They asked me for the new visa letter and handed me a paper copy of the green medicare card no in case I needed it before the actual card arrived in the mail later on.
I received the plastic card in the mail 5 business days later.

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Eizzi

Bamborabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Greetings !!
> 
> Is it necessary to inform Medicare and get a new medicare card once PR is granted or does Immigration inform Medicare and then they send us a new card ?
> 
> I pray that all of you get your grants soon.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


They send a new one out automatically, pretty fast too. First you'll get a letter telling you that medicare have been informed of your PR status by immi (amusingly, they still refer to them as DIAC) and that a card is on its way. So I'd wait a couple of weeks for that letter and save yourself the bother. If you don't get it, do as Becky said and go in to an office.

The first letter was dated 1 working day after my PR was granted. Between them sending it and me receiving it, I went into a medicare office, not realising it was automatically sent out. They were happy for me to keep my interim card while the full card was processed.

I got my new card less than 2 weeks after grant. Whether it was the automatically issued one or the one the system generated after I applied in person at the office, I don't know. I kind of expect another one to arrive next week and supercede my current one, haha.


----------



## MrCAMEL

We applied for my Mrs' 801 visa on the 9th of December, sort of half done, rushed. Then basically forgot about it, had a new baby, got my mother in law a visa, holidays, and intended to 'fix' the application up a little bit. However, not necessary. Visa granted on the 12th of April. All good!


----------



## quethaochi

Hi all

I just have one question. I am currently on 820, will eligible for 801 in Oct 2016. Me & my wife will travel back home on July 2016 for 2 weeks. Do I need to inform Immi? Thank you


----------



## inka99

Normally I'd say no, as it's just a holiday and you have unlimited travel rights to and from Australia. However, as your eligibility date is only 3 months after your trip, it may be worth your while just informing them that you will be out of the country on those specific dates. Do you need to be onshore for them to grant you the 801. Out of interest, when did you lodge part 2 of your application. I lodged my 820 in October 2013 and it was granted in November 2013, and I just lodged part 2 for the 801 in October of last year (so 6 months ago now). How long after your second lodgement were you assigned a CO and when did you hear about eligibility dates, or is that just an estimation? Thanks


----------



## Mish

quethaochi said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just have one question. I am currently on 820, will eligible for 801 in Oct 2016. Me & my wife will travel back home on July 2016 for 2 weeks. Do I need to inform Immi? Thank you


We are currently overseas and my husband's eligibility date is 5 days after we get back and we didn't tell them as the 820 has unlimited travel rights.

A friend her husband went overseas after submitting the docs and had no issues and didn't tell them. Interesting enough DIBP knew he had left as got an email saying that if he was going to any countries on their list he needed to do a medical prior to returning.


----------



## quethaochi

Thank you guys, I dont have CO, in case of if i want to inform them,should I just send an email back to a general email? i just guessing they will send me an email regarding tom801' around a month b4
Mish enjoy your trip


----------



## MaryV

hi everyone!!!

I am now eligible to apply for the 2nd stage partner visa.

I have everything ready, just wondering though if online application is better than postal application?

I applied online for the 1st stage, and now thinking it is easier to apply through post..

Any suggestions?? 


Thanks,

Mary


----------



## Mish

I prefer online as you can add additional evidence along that way easier than by post. Also post some things need to be certified where online colour scan of the original.


----------



## Bamborabi

Eizzi said:


> They send a new one out automatically, pretty fast too. First you'll get a letter telling you that medicare have been informed of your PR status by immi (amusingly, they still refer to them as DIAC) and that a card is on its way. So I'd wait a couple of weeks for that letter and save yourself the bother. If you don't get it, do as Becky said and go in to an office.
> 
> The first letter was dated 1 working day after my PR was granted. Between them sending it and me receiving it, I went into a medicare office, not realising it was automatically sent out. They were happy for me to keep my interim card while the full card was processed.
> 
> I got my new card less than 2 weeks after grant. Whether it was the automatically issued one or the one the system generated after I applied in person at the office, I don't know. I kind of expect another one to arrive next week and supercede my current one, haha.


Greetings Folks !!
Thanks Becky,Eizzi and Melb.

I just got my new Medicare card (Green one) through post directly from Medicare. Immi folks notified them about the visa grant.

@Melb Hang in there, you will get yours when the time is right.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Melb

Bamborabi said:


> Greetings Folks !!
> Thanks Becky,Eizzi and Melb.
> 
> I just got my new Medicare card (Green one) through post directly from Medicare. Immi folks notified them about the visa grant.
> 
> @Melb Hang in there, you will get yours when the time is right.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


Vooo super duper congratulations...for ur Green Green card.

Don't know when our time will come...hope we will get our tine right soon.....We are alreday in 11 month...no news...god know what is going on....

melb


----------



## MaryV

Mish said:


> I prefer online as you can add additional evidence along that way easier than by post. Also post some things need to be certified where online colour scan of the original.


thanks for your reply.

i don't need most of the original documents, so im planning to send them to diac and then just certify the photocopied ones. that's why i think posting it to them is more convenient for me.

with regards to processing times, do you think it will affect how we submitted our documents?

thanks


----------



## Mish

MaryV said:


> with regards to processing times, do you think it will affect how we submitted our documents?


Nobody knows but from what I have seen if you apply via post your grant comes via post too. Majority of people apply online.


----------



## quethaochi

Hi all, I applied 820 by paper, i just wonder can I apply 2nd stage by online.
I was received visa grant by email.


----------



## Eizzi

Mish said:


> Nobody knows but from what I have seen if you apply via post your grant comes via post too. Majority of people apply online.


As long as you select email as your preferred method of communication (and obviously provide your current email address), you get your grant by email even if you apply by post. I was expecting them to post it to me also, but it's been two weeks and nothing yet.


----------



## Eizzi

quethaochi said:


> Hi all, I applied 820 by paper, i just wonder can I apply 2nd stage by online.
> I was received visa grant by email.


Yup, you can swap methods for the second stage if you want.


----------



## TarlarAustralia

Mish said:


> Nobody knows but from what I have seen if you apply via post your grant comes via post too. Majority of people apply online.


I applied via post and got My grant via email. In fact every communication from them was via email, I never received anything by post from them.


----------



## Impatient

Hi everyone,

I applied for my 820 visa on 22 July 2013, my eligibility for 801 was July 2015 and we put in our application last May. On Saturday just gone, I received an email requesting a stat dec from my partner. on the top of this request it said final request for documents, even though it is the first time I've heard from them. I submitted this document yesterday, by email and also adding the file to my online account. This morning I called immigration to make sure the document went in ok, and the lady wouldn't give me any information, she just said I would be waiting 15 months. Has any one else had an experience like this, and is this an indication that my visa may be approved soon? 

Thanks!


----------



## Eizzi

My friend got her PR 801 today. From Canada, was eligible end of May 2015 but didn't submit stuff until October 2015. Paper application. Got married between 820 grant and 801 eligibility.

Only contact was from immi about 2 weeks ago, asking for a new police check. Her old one was still valid, but because she changed her driving licence to her married name, it must've prompted them to request a new one under that name.

(That's bizarre if you think about it. Her timeline and mine were very close. And yet cos I remained unmarried, she's the only one who needs another police check..? Classic "computer says no", I think!)

As soon as she sent it to them, they granted the visa. Visa grant was by email, not post.


----------



## Euan

Hi everyone,

I have been following this thread for a long time. I really want to say thank you for sharing your stories and experience. It gave me so much support during the whole miserable waiting period. 

I got my 801 yesterday. I have been checking VEVO everyday and yesterday it finally show that error message (waiting to see that error! I learned from here that it might be a good news lol), then I called IMMI, a nice lady told me I got a new grant number and subclass is 801. Super happy!

Back to my timeline, my eligible day is 14/06/2015. I applied my 820/801 on a bridging visa (long story simply because I had a super dodgy immigration agent who messed up my application). My lawyer waived the Schedule 3 for us and I got 820 on July 2014. 

I hand in 801 application on July 2015. In Feb 2016 my lawyer contacted IMMI about my case, not long after I got my CO asked us to provide new AFP check, me and my partner's ID and the declaration form, we got it done by the end of Feb and started the longest wait in my life. 

I saw a lot of people got their visa granted a few days after they sent the additional documents but my one was 2 months. I have sent an email to IMMI to ask about that, I got a reply to say that my application is now become decision ready and just keep waiting...

Background: Same-sex couple, together for 5 years.

We provided utility bills in joint names, phone bills, car insurance in joint names, probably 10 pictures, joint name in a contract of buying a property but it end up only on my name because the bank is not lending money to a student lol.

Actually we don't have too much evidence, is good that our CO can see this is a genuine and long lasting relation 

That's pretty much my story. Wish you guys good luck in your applications, stay strong and happy life in Australia.

All the best,
Euan


----------



## kaleb88

Why would somebody make a complain about the relationship?


----------



## Melb

kaleb88 said:


> Why would somebody make a complain about the relationship?


complaints who ????


----------



## kaleb88

Sorry Melb, I was reading a reply few pages before and I thought if I hit "post a quick reply" it would have gone right underneath. 
Basically in the message it was said, that if a complaint arrived to the department about a case, then they will do a better check about the relationship and maybe invite the applicant and his/her partner for an interview. Who would consume his/her time to do something like that and what is the reason why ?


----------



## Melb

kaleb88 said:


> Sorry Melb, I was reading a reply few pages before and I thought if I hit "post a quick reply" it would have gone right underneath.
> Basically in the message it was said, that if a complaint arrived to the department about a case, then they will do a better check about the relationship and maybe invite the applicant and his/her partner for an interview. Who would consume his/her time to do something like that and what is the reason why ?


sorry I misunderstood ur question...I was thinking ur question is related to immigration about longgggg processing time..


----------



## krissy328

Hello everyone. 

I've been lurking this forum for months and just decided to join. Here's my visa application timeline:

820 Application - 11 Mar 2014
820 Granted - 16 December 2014
801 Eligibility - 11 Mar 2016
801 Applied - 4 May 2016

It took me awhile to apply for my 801 because my husband and were busy with our son's specialists' appointments. He was diagnosed with Austism in March 2016. For months we focused on the tests, therapies, getting him into child care (with GP and Specialists' advises) and moving into our new place (yes on top of everything!)

I called DIAC. The lady said that there's no exact deadline but I have to apply ASAP. I did explain in the application what has happened in the past months and attached Drs receipts as evidence. My worry is: would they take my son's condition as a point against the approval of my visa? He was born a few weeks after I applied my 820 visa in 2014. I'm sorry I'm so stressed out these past months.


----------



## TarlarAustralia

krissy328 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I've been lurking this forum for months and just decided to join. Here's my visa application timeline:
> 
> 820 Application - 11 Mar 2014
> 820 Granted - 16 December 2014
> 801 Eligibility - 11 Mar 2016
> 801 Applied - 4 May 2016
> 
> It took me awhile to apply for my 801 because my husband and were busy with our son's specialists' appointments. He was diagnosed with Austism in March 2016. For months we focused on the tests, therapies, getting him into child care (with GP and Specialists' advises) and moving into our new place (yes on top of everything!)
> 
> I called DIAC. The lady said that there's no exact deadline but I have to apply ASAP. I did explain in the application what has happened in the past months and attached Drs receipts as evidence. My worry is: would they take my son's condition as a point against the approval of my visa? He was born a few weeks after I applied my 820 visa in 2014. I'm sorry I'm so stressed out these past months.


I can't see how they would, because even without your visa application your son would be eligible for Citizenship by decent, (as his father is a Australian Citizen correct?)


----------



## krissy328

TarlarAustralia said:


> I can't see how they would, because even without your visa application your son would be eligible for Citizenship by decent, (as his father is a Australian Citizen correct?)


Thank you for your input. Yes he is. I really feel silly now.  I didn't see it from that perspective. Panicked at the thought of visa rejection and being far from him.


----------



## TarlarAustralia

krissy328 said:


> Thank you for your input. Yes he is. I really feel silly now.  I didn't see it from that perspective. Panicked at the thought of visa rejection and being far from him.


That's okay - Visa Process are stressful! I don't blame you for worrying


----------



## Gary_jatt

Help friends.... Could anyone give me the email address for permanent partner processing centre Melbourne.

I would really appreciate your help friends.


----------



## Dayvt

Gary_jatt said:


> Help friends.... Could anyone give me the email address for permanent partner processing centre Melbourne.
> 
> I would really appreciate your help friends.


[email protected]


----------



## MaxPower

6 month eligibility anniversary today .... sigh


----------



## Melb

*hi*



MaxPower said:


> 6 month eligibility anniversary today .... sigh


lolz...now we says anniversary..it had become such a important think for all.of us


----------



## Euan

*801 Granted*

Hi everyone,

I have been following this thread for a long time. I really want to say thank you for sharing your stories and experience. It gave me so much support during the whole miserable waiting period.

I got my 801 yesterday. I have been checking VEVO everyday and yesterday it finally show that error message (waiting to see that error! I learned from here that it might be a good news lol), then I called IMMI, a nice lady told me I got a new grant number and subclass is 801. Super happy!

Back to my timeline, my eligible day is 14/06/2015. I applied my 820/801 on a bridging visa (long story simply because I had a super dodgy immigration agent who messed up my application). My lawyer waived the Schedule 3 for us and I got 820 on July 2014.

I hand in 801 application on July 2015. In Feb 2016 my lawyer contacted IMMI about my case, not long after I got my CO asked us to provide new AFP check, me and my partner's ID and the declaration form, we got it done by the end of Feb and started the longest wait in my life.

I saw a lot of people got their visa granted a few days after they sent the additional documents but my one was 2 months. I have sent an email to IMMI to ask about that, I got a reply to say that my application is now become decision ready and just keep waiting...

Background: Same-sex couple, together for 5 years.

We provided utility bills in joint names, phone bills, car insurance in joint names, probably 10 pictures, joint name in a contract of buying a property but it end up only on my name because the bank is not lending money to a student lol.

Actually we don't have too much evidence, is good that our CO can see this is a genuine and long lasting relation 

That's pretty much my story. Wish you guys good luck in your applications, stay strong and happy life in Australia.

All the best,
Euan


----------



## Mk83

MaxPower said:


> 6 month eligibility anniversary today .... sigh


I'm in the same day with u ,I lodged my application on 4th November 2013 ,but the only difference between us is u got granted TR but I'm still on BVA till now ,so,lets celebrate together the anniversary ,big party ,anw lets see who will die before ,ur application or mine &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Avi1989

Hi ...i.apply my second stage in december 2015..and im still waiting for pr...anyone have idea how long they take.801 subclass...thanx


----------



## Mish

Avi1989 said:


> Hi ...i.apply my second stage in december 2015..and im still waiting for pr...anyone have idea how long they take.801 subclass...thanx


12 to 15 months DIBP are quoting. Some are taking shorter time. Just prepare for a long wait.


----------



## Amandy

Mish said:


> 12 to 15 months DIBP are quoting. Some are taking shorter time. Just prepare for a long wait.


Hi Mish
How are you? Long time 
Are you preparing now for the 801? 1 month left for your eligibility. 
We applied for 801 in Jan 2016, a month after our eligibility - got lazy. Still waiting. 12-15 months for 2nd stage is ridiculous. Everything is there. Hmmm oh well. 
Keep in touch.


----------



## Mish

Amandy said:


> Hi Mish
> How are you? Long time
> Are you preparing now for the 801? 1 month left for your eligibility.
> We applied for 801 in Jan 2016, a month after our eligibility - got lazy. Still waiting. 12-15 months for 2nd stage is ridiculous. Everything is there. Hmmm oh well.
> Keep in touch.


Yeah starting to get things ready. Eligibility date is this weekend. We just returned from overseas yesterday so time to compile everything and request the AFP too.


----------



## lam_kam

Hi Euan, why did you need to submit another police check n other documents after applying for 801? is it compulsory or because CO requested to do so?
eligibility : oct 2015
apply ct 15 2015
still waiting 6 months 
bach gorund same sex couple together for 5 years
Thanks Lam_kam


----------



## ygao5008

I lodged my 801 in Aug 2015, still waiting.


----------



## ygao5008

I even email the processing center cos the estimate time is from 6m to 8m. But no reply


----------



## panda

ygao5008 said:


> I even email the processing center cos the estimate time is from 6m to 8m. But no reply


It's 12 to 15 months now unfortunately


----------



## kamal1986

I also lodged 801 application in August 2015 but still waiting like u ... Don't know how long it take😌


----------



## mighty9

*13 plus months*

Hi guys,
Update
My eligibility was 5 april 2015, applied mod march 2015, sent some.more paperwork last week like our overseas trip tickets and pics and confirmatiom of pregnancy (i am so excited i will be daddy) 
It will be 14 months in june still waitingcalled dibp they say still processing dont know whats happwning there.... hope we get it before baby arrives.
Peace
Mighty


----------



## Melb

completed 12 months...entered in 13th month.

Hope something will happen in next 2 to 3 months. 

god know what immigration is doing.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> completed 12 months...entered in 13th month.
> 
> Hope something will happen in next 2 to 3 months.
> 
> god know what immigration is doing.


DIBP process based on eligibility. According to the spreadsheet your eligibility date is 20 June 2015 therefore you haven't hit 12 months yet.

This is why I did not see any point in submitting my husband's application earlier and having to wait longer.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> DIBP process based on eligibility. According to the spreadsheet your eligibility date is 20 June 2015 therefore you haven't hit 12 months yet.
> 
> This is why I did not see any point in submitting my husband's application earlier and having to wait longer.


Mish...at the end it don't matter...12 or 13...we submitted our application on may ..now we are targeting something before 15th aug 

but anyways thanks for ur reply. on the day we will get our 801 ...we will personal thanks u...u have been extremely supportive to the power of infinity


----------



## MaxPower

Mish said:


> DIBP process based on eligibility.


So it may say officially ...... but we've seen many approvals (as the spreadsheet shows) well before others which shows the "based on eligibility" is just BS


----------



## Mish

MaxPower said:


> So it may say officially ...... but we've seen many approvals (as the spreadsheet shows) well before others which shows the "based on eligibility" is just BS


Maybe next time read everything in context instead of picking 5 words that I wrote!!

I was saying to Melb that they haven't been waiting 12 months because the waiting time starts from eligibility date.


----------



## J&F

Our eligibility date is 25 June 2016, so we are just getting all our evidence together which isn't going to take too much longer. Is it worth putting it in a month earlier? My feeling is just to get it out of the way while the husband is saying why bother, they won't look at it any earlier.


----------



## Melb

Mish, do u have any idea what happened to those who has been w8ing for more than 15th months...refer top 4 to 5 applicants on ur .xls spreedsheet.


----------



## Melb

indoaus..18th month
neshel	...18 months
Jessguna...16th months


----------



## jeh6050

Hello All 

I recently got a personalised e-mail from immigration in regards to my timeline query. I have pasted below for everyone to see. I was surprised as when I sent the e-mail, I got an auto-response saying ' we will not respond to any emails asking for timeframes'

"Thank you for your email.

I would like to confirm that your electronic application has been received by the Department on 23/11/2015.

Your application has been placed in a queue for processing. 

Our service standard for processing Partner (Permanent) visas is twelve to fifteen months. This time frame is calculated from an applicant’s date of eligibility (in your case 09/02/2016), which is two years from the date of lodgement of the combined application. These service standards are indicative only. While the average processing time is less than six months, individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods, depending on a range of factors.

Unfortunately, due to a high volume of cases, we currently have a backlog of applications. However, we will endeavour to finalise your application as soon as possible.

You will be contacted should further information be required, but in the meantime, contact us by either email or phone 131 881, if you have any further enquiries.

Your patience in this matter is appreciated.


Kind regards,

Administration Officer
Permanent Partner VIC
GM Family | Skilled and Family Delivery
Visa and Citizenship Management
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
http://www.border.gov.au/"


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> Mish, do u have any idea what happened to those who has been w8ing for more than 15th months...refer top 4 to 5 applicants on ur .xls spreedsheet.


I tried to contact a few of them a couple of months ago but no response unfortunately. My guess is they got their decision (either approval or rejection) and have not come back to tell us.


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> Our eligibility date is 25 June 2016, so we are just getting all our evidence together which isn't going to take too much longer. Is it worth putting it in a month earlier? My feeling is just to get it out of the way while the husband is saying why bother, they won't look at it any earlier.


Your husband is correct they won't look at it before the eligibility date and processing times are based from the eligibility date anyway.

We didn't bother putting my husband's in early for that reason - well apart from the fact we were on holidays.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> I tried to contact a few of them a couple of months ago but no response unfortunately. My guess is they got their decision (either approval or rejection) and have not come back to tell us.


O i see.....that's fine mish...u did ur job...but if they have joined the form then shoud have come here to reply..better u remove those from the list it's create lot of confusion for new applicants. or can keep those applicants who are regular on this form..it's create a lot of misunderstanding for new eligible applicants...or else can create a new table for those who are not responding to ur messages..that will refine the xls sheet.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> O i see.....that's fine mish...u did ur job...but if they have joined the form then shoud have come here to reply..better u remove those from the list it's create lot of confusion for new applicants. or can keep those applicants who are regular on this form..it's create a lot of misunderstanding for new eligible applicants...or else can create a new table for those who are not responding to ur messages..that will refine the xls sheet.


I will try again with them and if no response I will remove them.

I agree if you join the forum it only takes a couple of minutes to come back and update us what has happened.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> I will try again with them and if no response I will remove them.
> 
> I agree if you join the forum it only takes a couple of minutes to come back and update us what has happened.


Good job Mish...my vision is just to keep this form and xls sheet up and running for years and years.so that the new applicants should know the facts and figures. even if we all get our vIsa...we will still all be connected to this forum...bec this form and sheet which has been made by u is so useful.

also Mish one more suggestion....dont remove this 15 + applicants just created new table ...for them within the sheet..if anytime they wana come back...atleast they should know where they stand. there could be possibility they immigration is taking more than 15 months... we don't know the exact picture...that's why create new table and shift all 15+ w8ing applicants to another tab.

tks
melb


----------



## allyw

Hi everyone, joining the party.

Originally from the UK, married, no children, together 4.5 years, hubby is dual Australian/British.

*May 2014* - applied for 801/820 (did health check and police check at this time)
*March 2015* - 820 received (did not hear from CO or department at all during this time, no request for extra info etc)
*May 2016 *- 801 eligibility date and also sent updated application evidence.

I had a friend (Defacto, UK) who was granted her final 801 within about 2 months of providing final evidence, though this was about 2 years ago. But now after reading this thread I've just realised it's going to take another 15 months from now to get it? Has anyone heard of it being quicker, like my friend?


----------



## Mish

Hi allyw

There is a waiting spreadsheet that you can add yourself to on the first post of this thread (just remember to update us when granted). It has an approved page as well where you can see how long people have waited for their grant.

Unfortunately alot has changed in the last 12ish months and the waiting times have blown out.


----------



## Amandy

Hi alllll

801 Granted Today 11-May-2016. 
Applied in Jan 2016 so just four months!!!!!!!

Wow what a journey!!

Thanks for the support everyone. And Mish.... 
Good luck all.


----------



## skl

Mish said:


> Hi allyw
> 
> There is a waiting spreadsheet that you can add yourself to on the first post of this thread (just remember to update us when granted). It has an approved page as well where you can see how long people have waited for their grant.
> 
> Unfortunately alot has changed in the last 12ish months and the waiting times have blown out.


Hi Mish. I recently was contacted by DIBR manager and was requested 80 form. Seems I was assigned manager not case officer. Do you know have anyone had experienced something like that. Does it good or bad for my application. I have been waiting 820 13 months


----------



## Mish

skl said:


> Hi Mish. I recently was contacted by DIBR manager and was requested 80 form. Seems I was assigned manager not case officer. Do you know have anyone had experienced something like that. Does it good or bad for my application. I have been waiting 820 13 months


It means that they need to do security checks.

It is not unheard of for managers to contact people to ask for missing forms so they don't bog down the case officer.

I would have thought the form 80 would have been requested previously in the auto email that is sent out around the 10 month mark.


----------



## janel

Hello everyone,

I'm here to join the group in waiting.

Hi everyone, joining the party.

I'm originally from Singapore, married, no children, my husband's Australian. We're based in Perth.

14th March 2014 - Applied for 801/820
January 2015 - 820 received
January 2016 - I got an email asking for more evidence of our relationship
March 2016 - Eligibility for 801 in mid-March. Sent in all the documents. Received a letter acknowledging that they've received my documents.

May 2016 - Still waiting for my 801. I know this has been asked many times and I've read through the forum, but does anyone know how long it usually takes to receive 801 from the time we're eligible now? Like a calculated, expert guess.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mish

Hi janel

It is "how long is a piece of string" answer. DIBP are quoting 12 to 15 months but at the same time the other day someone posted a response from DIBP saying that they hope to finalise most applications within 6 months.

We had someone today get their grant 5.1 months after eligibility date (4 months after submitting as they submitted late) yet we also have people waiting over 12 months.


----------



## panda

janel said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm here to join the group in waiting.
> 
> Hi everyone, joining the party.
> 
> I'm originally from Singapore, married, no children, my husband's Australian. We're based in Perth.
> 
> 14th March 2014 - Applied for 801/820
> January 2015 - 820 received
> January 2016 - I got an email asking for more evidence of our relationship
> March 2016 - Eligibility for 801 in mid-March. Sent in all the documents. Received a letter acknowledging that they've received my documents.
> 
> May 2016 - Still waiting for my 801. I know this has been asked many times and I've read through the forum, but does anyone know how long it usually takes to receive 801 from the time we're eligible now? Like a calculated, expert guess.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Hang on there, we are in the same boat of 14 months waiting. They said 12 to 15


----------



## CaptainAmerica

*Change in circumstances*

Question: Have filed paper 820/801 application in Sydney 23 April 14, received 820 on Dec 2014, invitation to apply for 801 on 15 March 2016 applied online within a few days. I am American, my Defacto (NSW) partner is AU. We have been living together since April 2014. We recently had to move out of our house and are now living apart although we see each other almost everyday.

I have filed a 929 change of address. Does she (sponsor) need to?
Do we need to file 1022 because we are not living together temporarily?
Is this likely to set my application back?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Mish

You should fill in a change of circumstances so DIBP are aware. Then I would also upload a letter/statement from both of you explaining why you are living apart. I would also upload evidence every month showing your communication while apart.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Thank you for quick reply. 
I cant see where to upload random documents or forms, unless it is just another upload under my existing 801 application. Is that correct?
I thought that upload was only for documents related to the 801 application?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Do we need evidence of new addresses? Hers and mine?


----------



## Mish

CaptainAmerica said:


> Do we need evidence of new addresses? Hers and mine?


I wouldn't think so.


----------



## Mish

CaptainAmerica said:


> Thank you for quick reply.
> I cant see where to upload random documents or forms, unless it is just another upload under my existing 801 application. Is that correct?
> I thought that upload was only for documents related to the 801 application?


I meant upload the evidence in relation to communication while apart and why you are living apart.

The change of circumstances form just gets sent to DIBP I believe.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Thanks so much, your advice is invaluable.


----------



## Mk83

Can u tell me why u did delete my posts here ,can't u support another opinions


----------



## Mish

Mk83 said:


> Can u tell me why u did delete my posts here ,can't u support another opinions


Because they were in the wrong thread. Usually I would have left it and moved it next time you posted in the wrong thread but you were aggressive towards me. We do not tolerate aggressive behaviour on this forum.

Posting in the waiting 801 thread confuses people here when everyone here holds an 820 visa.


----------



## Mk83

Mish said:


> Because they were in the wrong thread. Usually I would have left it and moved it next time you posted in the wrong thread but you were aggressive towards me. We do not tolerate uaggressive behaviour on this forum.
> 
> Posting in the waiting 801 thread confuses people here when everyone here holds an 820 visa.


U were aggressive before towards me 
Anw I will post anywhere and everywhere ,u r not allowed to stop me because I'm trying to gather all info I need like everyone .
I'm waiting 2 years 7 months for my visa to be granted .
Lodged on Oct 2013 
BVA granted

Get msg today from immi informing me that my application in the final assessment ,and they will contact me accordingly.

Anyone except Mish has got similar msg ,plz let me,know how long am I far of granting. 
Thanks


----------



## Mish

Mk83 said:


> U were aggressive before towards me
> Anw I will post anywhere and everywhere ,u r not allowed to stop me because I'm trying to gather all info I need like everyone .
> I'm waiting 2 years 7 months for my visa to be granted .
> Lodged on Oct 2013
> BVA granted
> 
> Get msg today from immi informing me that my application in the final assessment ,and they will contact me accordingly.
> 
> Anyone except Mish has got similar msg ,plz let me,know how long am I far of granting.
> Thanks


I was polite and told you that it should be in another thread. We always move things that are in the wrong thread on this forum.

I come here to help people out and this is the thanks I get.

I am out of here. Good luck to everyone still waiting for 801's and I hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## bomba_daniel

Hi Folks,

Have been reading this thread for a few months and first time to post here. 

My wife is eligible and applied 801 Aug 2015 (9 months so far), immigration department contacted our agent today and requested a few more info (e.g.: some recent bank statements, tax return, more photos etc).

From what I have read here, seems like it's a good sign and people normally get the visa granted soon after they provided the additional requested details. I wonder if anyone has different experience? Just want to hear what's the waiting time looks like after providing the info.

p.s.: I've added my details to the spreadsheet and will surely update here with any further news.

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## LouElla

Hey, I'm almost ready to apply.

I've been able to fill in the form online but then it asks if it's been 24 months since my original application. So I tick no, as that would be 7th July. But then I can't go any further. I was hoping I could upload all my evidence and just have everything ready by July. Do I have to wait until this date before ticking yes and will I have time to upload my evidence?


----------



## J&F

LouElla said:


> Hey, I'm almost ready to apply.
> 
> I've been able to fill in the form online but then it asks if it's been 24 months since my original application. So I tick no, as that would be 7th July. But then I can't go any further. I was hoping I could upload all my evidence and just have everything ready by July. Do I have to wait until this date before ticking yes and will I have time to upload my evidence?


Just tick yes, mainly because they won't even look at it until your due date and by then it will be the two years.

I would like to upload everything now just to get it out of the way, but husband wants to just wait until our due date (25 June) for that reason.


----------



## LouElla

J&F said:


> Just tick yes, mainly because they won't even look at it until your due date and by then it will be the two years.
> 
> I would like to upload everything now just to get it out of the way, but husband wants to just wait until our due date (25 June) for that reason.


That's what I was thinking, if I tick yes I can upload everything then on the 7th of July it's all there ready and might hopefully save some time!


----------



## Cam18

bomba_daniel said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Have been reading this thread for a few months and first time to post here.
> 
> My wife is eligible and applied 801 Aug 2015 (9 months so far), immigration department contacted our agent today and requested a few more info (e.g.: some recent bank statements, tax return, more photos etc).
> 
> From what I have read here, seems like it's a good sign and people normally get the visa granted soon after they provided the additional requested details. I wonder if anyone has different experience? Just want to hear what's the waiting time looks like after providing the info.
> 
> p.s.: I've added my details to the spreadsheet and will surely update here with any further news.
> 
> Cheers,
> Daniel


Hi Daniel,
I have also applied for the 801 in the middle of Aug 2015 (9 months waiting). Two weeks ago I got an email from the 'Filter Team Leader' asking for my Australian Federal Police Clearance. That's all they asked for so I hope they won't have a list with other documents I need to provide later, like recent bank statements etc. Anyway, I advised them I had attached the AFP to my online application and she said she would assign a case officer by the end of the week (that was on Monday). Now my application just says: "Assessment in progress". 
I have no idea how long this will take but I hope not too long.  So just to let you know there are other people on the same boat as you.

If Mish or someone else wants to add my details to the spreadsheet please feel free to do so. I tried to do it but my computer kept saying the Excel wasn't supported etc. 
Applied for 820 visa: 16 Aug 2013
Granted: Jan 2014
Applied for 801 visa: 16 Aug 2015
Heard from immigration: 26 April 2016 (asking me to provide AFP clearance)
'Assessment in progress' status since: 11th May 2016

Thanks!!


----------



## allyw

DarrenD said:


> Hi. I'm still waiting for my 801 visa I'm from the uk and have been waiting for 9 months now, does this sound normal ?


Are you still waiting for yours? I'm also from UK and trying to gauge how long to expect. Thanks


----------



## J&F

We're also following the UK 801 times. My husband is Welsh and our due date is 25 June.


----------



## allyw

J&F said:


> We're also following the UK 801 times. My husband is Welsh and our due date is 25 June.


I will keep you updated with my progress... there seems to be a lot of conflicting info out there but i'm preparing for the worst of waiting 12-15 months for 801/PR (which sucks for me because thats another semester of paying full international uni fees!!)

Originally from UK (Scot), married, no children, together 4.5 years, hubby is dual Australian/British.

*May 2014* - applied for 801/820 (did health check and police check at this time)
*March 2015 *- 820 received (did not hear from CO or department at all during this time, no request for extra info etc)
*May 2016* - 801 eligibility date and also sent updated application evidence. (I just realised right now I need to get another police check and I have missed a few things in my new evidence - not that it really matters because I doubt they'll be looking at my app for a little while yet!)

Just in case you missed my last post... I had a friend (Defacto, UK) who was granted her final 801 within about 2 months of providing final evidence, though this was about 2 years ago, and Mish has said that a lot has changed in the last year relating to processing times.. so the wait begins


----------



## Xyzaus

Has anyone ever got a "final request for further information" email?


----------



## SMC

Xyzaus said:


> Has anyone ever got a "final request for further information" email?


yeah i got one about two months ago. well im not sure if it was a final request like yours.

It just seemed like a auto generated letter stating.. please make sure you have all the documents/forms/proof etc turned in by apr 30 and that i could possibly be approved by june 30 if all the stuff on the checklist was turned in

All my stuff was already in, so thats why im thinking it was auto generated.

I was approved the other day


----------



## SMC

submitted (820/801) online in feb 2015 

was approved for both on the same day in may 2016. 

they bypassed the temporary wait period for the 820 and also approved the 801 the same day.. ive been with my wife over 3 years and we have 3 year old child together.so we qualified to bypass the temp part...


----------



## solskjaer

Hi all, Just want to ask if I get an email after I submitted the 801 visa application. 
My eligible date is 1st April, but I just submitted the form via IMMI account. 
Cheers


----------



## joanne031

SMC said:


> submitted (820/801) online in feb 2015
> 
> was approved for both on the same day in may 2016.
> 
> they bypassed the temporary wait period for the 820 and also approved the 801 the same day.. ive been with my wife over 3 years and we have 3 year old child together.so we qualified to bypass the temp part...


Thanks for your info
Thats quick , could you please advice me which evidence did u submit to immigrants? I am woth my husband for over 3.5 years since i lodge my 820/801 de 2012 and apparently pregnant . I guess mine s longgest waiting 801 on this forum


----------



## SMC

joanne031 said:


> Thanks for your info
> Thats quick , could you please advice me which evidence did u submit to immigrants? I am woth my husband for over 3.5 years since i lodge my 820/801 de 2012 and apparently pregnant . I guess mine s longgest waiting 801 on this forum


What do you mean what evidence?

i dont know where you are from but im from a low risk country. so that may have played a part in it. Other people have gotten theres way quicker than me, with decision ready applications. Mine may have been quicker, but i was under the impression that i should wait to do medicals and police checks until they asked for them.

I waited 6 months and just finally decided to them before they asked. getting my clearance from the usa took a couple of months. Once i got both police checks turned in and my medicals done. it seems like the process was around 6 months from that time.

I turned in everything they were asking for on the 820 checklist.

We had plenty of evidence of our defacto relationship prior to us getting married. From old emails, leases (lived together the whole time) to a timeline of photos from us back in 2010 all the way until 2015 when we had applied for the 820.

we have thousands of photos from the first time we met until 2015, but only included about 10 or so.. covering a timeline of important events.. first meeting/date.. her coming to see me in the usa in 2010.. my first time coming to see her in aus... traveling around aus and usa... a small sized wedding (in australia) with about 20-30 guests. the birth of our son.. and the most recent shot of me/wife/son..

showed proof of mutual friends on facebook
we had joint bank accounts
bills in both our names
even when i was on temp visa - i was on house leases as an occupant.
the reason i was on other temp visas. eta's (tourist visas) (2 years student visa) 
we had registered our relationship 
TFN and ABN

3 Statutory Declarations from people we knew. 2 friends and one from a professional relationship. They all basically confirmed our relationship.. since they all witnessed our relationship starting and continuing.

2 stat declarations from the wife and myself. Explaining our story: the past, present - future..

form 1221

and whatever else we had to fill out...


----------



## geran.loke

My girlfriend (Italian) and I (Australian) just received an email from DIBP saying we will be eligible for consideration 2 months from now, and invite us to 1) complete the online application; and 2) upload required and recommended documents.

*16 July 2014:* Submitted 820 application
*12 May 2015:* Received email from DIBP requesting missing information - original and translated copy of overseas penal certificate
*1 July 2015:* Granted 820 application
*16 May 2016:* Received email from DIBP inviting us to apply online and upload required and recommended documents.

We have pre-empted this email and have the following documents ready:
Required information:
1. Certified copy of passports for both a) applicant (girlfriend) and b) sponsor (me).
2. 1 x statutory declaration by me (sponsor), witnessed by a Justice of the Peace, using the Statutory Declaration form downloaded from border.gov.au. Applicant's statutory declaration is included in online application.
3. 3 x Form 888 Statutory Declarations (my parents, housemate), witnessed by Justice of the Peace, and certified copies of Australian passports.
4. We are working on the Australian Federal Police Check now. We are trying to do this as late as possible to ensure it remains valid during the lengthy processing time.
5. We do NOT need to provide an original overseas penal certificate for Italy or any other country as we have resided in Australia for the entire time since the 820 visa was granted.
Recommended information:
1. Financial evidence includes a) certified copy of NSW BDM relationship registration certificate, b) rental agreement and tenant ledger, c) joint bank account statement, and d) joint electricity and internet bills. We do not own a car or share a credit card.
2. Nature of the household includes all documents in point 1.
3. Social context includes a) photos between 820 visa grant and now from family gatherings, birthdays, weddings, b) boarding passes from flight to and from Italy to visit family and friends, c) boarding passes from flights to Melbourne and Cairns, and d) wedding and engagement party invitations.
4. Nature of our commitment to each other includes a) all documents in point 1, and b) individual statements demonstrating i) our knowledge of each other's personal circumstances, and ii) intention that our relationship is long-term.

I hope this helps others preparing their 801 visa application and would love to hear other peoples stories in the same situation.


----------



## Jayson

*AAT Appeals*

Hi Guys

Here is a AAT (Administrative Appeal Tribunal) former MRT thread for 820, 801 visa who got refusal or may want to know in advance about AAT appeal the decision.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/173410-partner-visa-aat-mrt-cases-hearing-times.html

Please share your experience and knowledge here.
Cheers


----------



## Melb

Hi Guys 

This form has become so silent....haven't seen approval from long time..

hope few approvals / grants will bring some colour energy to us.


----------



## J&F

My guess is either they are waiting for the end of financial year to start approving applications again; with the Federal Election coming up they're waiting to see who gets in so if Labor get in, everyone gets approved on the spot, or Liberal back to lengthy checks or finally; DIBP are on strike and haven't told anyone.

I have noticed how quiet it is too and have begun to be concerned.


----------



## Melb

J&F said:


> My guess is either they are waiting for the end of financial year to start approving applications again; with the Federal Election coming up they're waiting to see who gets in so if Labor get in, everyone gets approved on the spot, or Liberal back to lengthy checks or finally; DIBP are on strike and haven't told anyone.
> 
> I have noticed how quiet it is too and have begun to be concerned.


may be...but how it's related to election....might be Mish would able to put some knowledge ...as she works for federal government..

god knows...


----------



## sammy.lee

Hello forum!

I am happy to say i am now joining this waiting room! 

I am the sponsor, my partner is from USA! We are not married but our relationship is registered and no children.

3rd March 2015 - Applied for 820 
18th May 2016 - 820 granted!!  (14 months and 15 days waiting)
March 2017 - Eligibility for 801

SO my question is....WHAT NOW? Don't know what to do with myself lol

Feels very freeing to know we can now travel if we want to!

Look forward to hearing everyone's happy ending


----------



## Bestie

Melb said:


> may be...but how it's related to election....might be Mish would able to put some knowledge ...as she works for federal government..
> 
> god knows...


There was a very rude member in here to Mish & she said she was out of here 

Mish - pls come back! We miss you!


----------



## stacey88

Tried to check the database to see where everyone is and how they are going and it says i need to request access...Anyone else have this? I didnt have it before? 

Thanks


----------



## msamy

stacey88 said:


> Tried to check the database to see where everyone is and how they are going and it says i need to request access...Anyone else have this? I didnt have it before?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, same just happened to me.

Was it something Mish managed? If so, I wonder if she's really left?


----------



## J&F

Melb said:


> may be...but how it's related to election....might be Mish would able to put some knowledge ...as she works for federal government..
> 
> god knows...


If there is a change in party leadership at the forthcoming Federal Election the incoming government will make changes to policies, and with immigration so much of an issue now, it is probable that there will be changes to how applications are processed.

I generally work for the electoral commission in Federal and State elections and was offered work at least a month before the election was announced which was about the time that the approvals dwindled off.

But in all honesty I think that DIBP are waiting for the beginning of the new taxation year (July onwards) to start processing again.

As for Mish, yes there was someone who was out of line towards her, no real reason just a bit of a slap to Mish who has been doing a job here keeping everyone informed only to for something like that to happen. Hopefully she will come back.


----------



## kaleb88

4 Months and 2 days today since I have been eligible for 801. Still waiting and "no error" message on VEVO check


----------



## Cam18

So my PR (801 visa) was GRANTED yesterday!!! Couldn't be happier to finally have this whole process behind me.  
I wish everyone here all best! Thank you for posting helpful tips and encouraging messages.  It is so good to know there are other people going through the same thing and being able to share this experience together. It is a rough ride for sure! I really hope immigration starts speeding up these visas as it can put a lot of lives on hold. Thankfully it wasn't my case but I've read here people having job interviews and in the end they couldn't get the job as they were waiting on a decision for their PR. I mean that sucks! And I felt very sorry for them. Cannot imagine the frustration... 

Applied 820: 15 Aug 2013 - used a migration agent & paper application
820 granted: Jan 2014 (5 months later)
Applied 801: 16 Aug 2015 - no migration agent & online application. Eligibility date was: 15 Aug 2015
Granted 801 (PR): 18 May 2016 (9 months later)

P.s: I heard from immigration on the 26th April 2016. They wanted my AFP clearance. I attached it to my online application on 9th May so it took them around 9 days to approve my application from the day I supplied my final document. Just writing this info for those who wondered how long it would take from when they ask you for final docs to approval. I also wondered that myself! So that was a pleasant surprise that they approved it quickly afterwards. 

I posted my application and grant dates on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Melb

Cam18 said:


> So my PR (801 visa) was GRANTED yesterday!!! Couldn't be happier to finally have this whole process behind me.
> I wish everyone here all best! Thank you for posting helpful tips and encouraging messages.  It is so good to know there are other people going through the same thing and being able to share this experience together. It is a rough ride for sure! I really hope immigration starts speeding up these visas as it can put a lot of lives on hold. Thankfully it wasn't my case but I've read here people having job interviews and in the end they couldn't get the job as they were waiting on a decision for their PR. I mean that sucks! And I felt very sorry for them. Cannot imagine the frustration...
> 
> Applied 820: 15 Aug 2013 - used a migration agent & paper application
> 820 granted: Jan 2014 (5 months later)
> Applied 801: 16 Aug 2015 - no migration agent & online application
> Granted 801 (PR): 18 May 2016 (9 months later)
> 
> P.s: I heard from immigration on the 26th April 2016. They wanted my AFP clearance. I attached it to my online application on 9th May so it took them around 9 days to approve my application from the day I supplied my final document. Just writing this info for those who wondered how long it would take from when they ask you for final docs to approval. I also wondered that myself! So that was a pleasant surprise that they approved it quickly afterwards.
> 
> I posted my application and grant dates on the spreadsheet.


Good atleast something is going around..I just read few post above came across that someone has said wrong thing to Mish.

Mish if u r reading this u dint worry...just join this group back...ignore bad post and help suggest and advice new group members ...

rest m happy thta cam 18 got visa..it's good news that she got...what was her eligibility date...I am unable to open spreadsheet...dont know why.

t c

melb


----------



## Mish

Mk83 - All I will say is that I moved your post to 820 I did not delete the post. We move posts all the time.

You are waiting on security checks even a migration agent can't tell you how long it will be. It depends on if your name is common etc.

I know you are frustrated but remember you are together onshore with your partner not living apart like some people do.

Also remember people on this thread have been waiting for ages for their PR too. Yes they don't hold an 820 but for some the 820 doesn't help find a job. For example Melb and J&F both started on PMV and they started the visa journey over 3 years ago and don't have PR yet.

Melb: DIBP go on quotos so they will only stop granting if they reach the grant for the financial year. The election just means no new policies at the moment.

I have been busy working on hubby's 801. So much paperwork. We are submitting alot because he is HR.


----------



## Mk83

Mish said:


> Mk83 - All I will say is that I moved your post to 820 I did not delete the post. We move posts all the time.
> 
> You are waiting on security checks even a migration agent can't tell you how long it will be. It depends on if your name is common etc.
> 
> I know you are frustrated but remember you are together onshore with your partner not living apart like some people do.
> 
> Also remember people on this thread have been waiting for ages for their PR too. Yes they don't hold an 820 but for some the 820 doesn't help find a job. For example Melb and J&F both started on PMV and they started the visa journey over 3 years ago and don't have PR yet.
> 
> Melb: DIBP go on quotos so they will only stop granting if they reach the grant for the financial year. The election just means no new policies at the moment.
> 
> I have been busy working on hubby's 801. So much paperwork. We are submitting alot because he is HR.


Thank u Mish


----------



## Euan

lam_kam said:


> Hi Euan, why did you need to submit another police check n other documents after applying for 801? is it compulsory or because CO requested to do so?
> eligibility : oct 2015
> apply ct 15 2015
> still waiting 6 months
> bach gorund same sex couple together for 5 years
> Thanks Lam_kam


Hi Lam,

Sorry for the late reply.

For the new police check, when I applied the 801, I did not submit a new police check. My lawyer reckoned there will be a long wait to be allocated to a CO, if I did it too early, it might be expired, so just wait until I got a CO and apply a new one.

I don't know why my CO asked for new ID and the forms though.

Hope it could help


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Mk83 - All I will say is that I moved your post to 820 I did not delete the post. We move posts all the time.
> 
> You are waiting on security checks even a migration agent can't tell you how long it will be. It depends on if your name is common etc.
> 
> I know you are frustrated but remember you are together onshore with your partner not living apart like some people do.
> 
> Also remember people on this thread have been waiting for ages for their PR too. Yes they don't hold an 820 but for some the 820 doesn't help find a job. For example Melb and J&F both started on PMV and they started the visa journey over 3 years ago and don't have PR yet.
> 
> Melb: DIBP go on quotos so they will only stop granting if they reach the grant for the financial year. The election just means no new policies at the moment.
> 
> I have been busy working on hubby's 801. So much paperwork. We are submitting alot because he is HR.


thanks Mish. I can't see my details on spreadsheet...looks some one is playing with it 

u can plz enter my details

20th June 2015 eligible date
PMV to 820 & now 801 w8ing 
Female application
eligibility 20th June
applied online on 20 May 2015
India applicant.
Both partner from india 
submitted online.

happely w8ing


----------



## Melb

Melb said:


> thanks Mish. I can't see my details on spreadsheet...looks some one is playing with it
> 
> u can plz enter my details
> 
> 20th June 2015 eligible date
> PMV to 820 & now 801 w8ing
> Female application
> eligibility 20th June
> applied online on 20 May 2015
> India applicant.
> Both partner from india
> submitted online.
> 
> happely w8ing


once upates. on .xls sheet kindly let us know.
thanks 
Melb


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> thanks Mish. I can't see my details on spreadsheet...looks some one is playing with it
> 
> u can plz enter my details
> 
> 20th June 2015 eligible date
> PMV to 820 & now 801 w8ing
> Female application
> eligibility 20th June
> applied online on 20 May 2015
> India applicant.
> Both partner from india
> submitted online.
> 
> happely w8ing


I noticed you weren't on anymore last night and thought that you may have decided not to be included in the spreadsheet.

You can add yourself in if you want, otherwise I will you in tonight.

If anyone else is missing add yourself in.

Also I have added a last updated column so whenever you visit the spreadsheet put a date in that column. It helps us with people waiting over 12 months to see if they are still waiting or they could have received a decision and not told us.


----------



## MaxPower

Whats up with the spreadsheet?

Been getting this login demand for the past week


----------



## Mimamasalha

Hi guys anyone knows if I am eligible to visit Europe with my PR 100 i am from Morocco


----------



## Mish

Mimamasalha said:


> Hi guys anyone knows if I am eligible to visit Europe with my PR 100 i am from Morocco


You need to apply for a tourist visa at the embassy in Australia with the country you wish to visit.

It is super easy. My husband got one on the 820.

You can't apply any more than 3 months before you will go.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> I noticed you weren't on anymore last night and thought that you may have decided not to be included in the spreadsheet.
> 
> You can add yourself in if you want, otherwise I will you in tonight.
> 
> If anyone else is missing add yourself in.
> 
> Also I have added a last updated column so whenever you visit the spreadsheet put a date in that column. It helps us with people waiting over 12 months to see if they are still waiting or they could have received a decision and not told us.


tks Mish ...I can w8 till tonight...u can add my details on spreadsheet.

tks


----------



## Mimamasalha

Thank hun u r amazing always here for my silly questions lol


----------



## Cam18

Melb said:


> Good atleast something is going around..I just read few post above came across that someone has said wrong thing to Mish.
> 
> Mish if u r reading this u dint worry...just join this group back...ignore bad post and help suggest and advice new group members ...
> 
> rest m happy thta cam 18 got visa..it's good news that she got...what was her eligibility date...I am unable to open spreadsheet...dont know why.
> 
> t c
> 
> melb


Hi Melb,
Answering your question: my eligibility date was 15 Aug 2015. I applied on the 16th Aug 2015 then I was attaching documents on my application for the next few weeks. I kept adding documents along the way if I felt like they were important. We got married on the 18 March this year and I added the Marriage Certificate and photos etc. We also bought a house, so I added the house deposit in January. 
So the total waiting time was the 9 months to get my PR. Hope that helps  I saw your eligibility date was in June last year but you still haven't heard from them or have you? I don't know how they pick the application, I thought there was a queue but clearly not. I've seen high risk applications being approved in 4 months or 10 months. So I don't think they have a system in place. Maybe they pick the application off a hat  The best of luck to you! My best friend's husband is also waiting for his PR (he is from Singapore), they applied and were eligible in October 2015. They haven't heard anything yet and Singapore is a low risk country so yeah who knows how they work.


----------



## Melb

Cam18 said:


> Hi Melb,
> Answering your question: my eligibility date was 15 Aug 2015. I applied on the 16th Aug 2015 then I was attaching documents on my application for the next few weeks. I kept adding documents along the way if I felt like they were important. We got married on the 18 March this year and I added the Marriage Certificate and photos etc. We also bought a house, so I added the house deposit in January.
> So the total waiting time was the 9 months to get my PR. Hope that helps  I saw your eligibility date was in June last year but you still haven't heard from them or have you? I don't know how they pick the application, I thought there was a queue but clearly not. I've seen high risk applications being approved in 4 months or 10 months. So I don't think they have a system in place. Maybe they pick the application off a hat  The best of luck to you! My best friend's husband is also waiting for his PR (he is from Singapore), they applied and were eligible in October 2015. They haven't heard anything yet and Singapore is a low risk country so yeah who knows how they work.


Thanks can 18 for ur reply...no we haven't heard anything ...still w8ing from June 2015..


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Mish said:


> Mk83 - All I will say is that I moved your post to 820 I did not delete the post. We move posts all the time.
> 
> Melb: DIBP go on quotos so they will only stop granting if they reach the grant for the financial year. The election just means no new policies at the moment.
> 
> I have been busy working on hubby's 801. So much paperwork. We are submitting alot because he is HR.


Hi Mish, thanks for your insight and welcome back. 
Does anyone know if the 801 quota as been reached for this year?


----------



## Yance1991

I applied 801 on the May 2015.Still waiting!I feel the grants will come on July.


----------



## spa2222

Hi Guys,
I am still waiting since March 2015. My eligible date was since 20 March 2015. 
It is very very frustrating now as it takes so...long time. Also, I don't know what will come to me with immi reply..... (silence is even worse) 
I have contracted immi (phone) many many times & emailed also.
They came back with it is still under processing period......

Thanks...


----------



## Mish

CaptainAmerica said:


> Hi Mish, thanks for your insight and welcome back.
> Does anyone know if the 801 quota as been reached for this year?


Thanks. You know this morning I was only thinking it would be good if you knew how many had been granted like the skilled visas.

There were a couple of grants yesterday so I think they haven't reached the quota yet.


----------



## Taraz

Hi Mish, Cam18,
Our eligible date was 20Sep-2015 and have been waiting today 9month. 
I was just wondering if we should expect to be allocated a case officer or when the time come, they'll ask for the final check documents? -many thanks.


----------



## Mish

Hi Taraz

They don't have to ask for additional docs they can make a decision based on what you have given them. Most case officers seem to ask but they are under no obligation to as the onus is on us to provide all the evidence.

Hopefully not too much longer.


----------



## Taraz

Mish said:


> Hi Taraz
> 
> They don't have to ask for additional docs they can make a decision based on what you have given them. Most case officers seem to ask but they are under no obligation to as the onus is on us to provide all the evidence.
> 
> Hopefully not too much longer.


Many thank Mish, so what I undrstood from your advice is that it appears we should not expect an email saying x and y is your case officer like skilled visa, and just the final call on our application which could be requesting supporting document or grant. is that right?
thanks again. I added my detail to the spreadsheet. thanks for the access.


----------



## Mish

Taraz said:


> Many thank Mish, so what I undrstood from your advice is that it appears we should not expect an email saying x and y is your case officer like skilled visa, and just the final call on our application which could be requesting supporting document or grant. is that right?
> thanks again. I added my detail to the spreadsheet. thanks for the access.


Correct....


----------



## geran.loke

Hi Everyone,

I have a question regarding uploading the documents to meet the 801 document checklist.

Can we be outside Australia when we upload the documents onto the IMMI account?

The reason I ask this question is because Page 12 of the Partner Migration Booklet states "if you apply in Australia, you must be in Australia when the department receives your application".

Looking forward to getting a response!

*16 July 2016:* Eligible for 801 consideration


----------



## Dayvt

Taraz said:


> Hi Mish, Cam18,
> Our eligible date was 20Sep-2015 and have been waiting today 9month.


I'm the same week as you. Afraid it's only been 8 months Taraz, not 9


----------



## spa2222

Hi Guys,
could anyone please help me? I have received additional info requested from immi today.
1. national police check - to renew 
2. evidence of relationship 
- the financial aspects of the
relationship, the nature of the household, the social aspects of the relationship and the
nature of your commitment to each other

Could anyone please give me examples of this time so I get prepared...I am so nervous my hands shaking...
Thanks
Shelly


----------



## Bestie

spa2222 said:


> Hi Guys,
> could anyone please help me? I have received additional info requested from immi today.
> 1. national police check - to renew
> 2. evidence of relationship
> - the financial aspects of the
> relationship, the nature of the household, the social aspects of the relationship and the
> nature of your commitment to each other
> 
> Could anyone please give me examples of this time so I get prepared...I am so nervous my hands shaking...
> Thanks
> Shelly


Hi there, just wondering if you have submitted anythong relating to evidence of relationship when u lodge ur stage 2 application?


----------



## spa2222

B[LIST said:


> [/LIST]estie;1267770]Hi there, just wondering if you have submitted anythong relating to evidence of relationship when u lodge ur stage 2 application?


Yes I did. But they ask again so I need to find one. 
Could anyone please give me some examples. I am very nervous as I didn't keep much evidence.
1 Financial - bank statements
- I can get letter from real estate that lives together
2. Social - maybe another 888 form....
3. nature of your household ?? what examples?
4. nature of commitment ??? - maybe my declaration ?

I am no using migration agent...: (


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mish,

happy that you back


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Its been so quiet. June I will be in my 9th month hope to get an update soon. Mish thanks for always giving us the best advice.


----------



## Mish

I know someone who met someone from immigration recently and I was told that they have a huge backlog at the moment (we already know this). But I was told that people are worried and are calling them because they think something is wrong. I was told not to worry if it takes ages there is nothing wrong just a backlog.


----------



## Mish

spa2222 said:


> Yes I did. But they ask again so I need to find one.
> Could anyone please give me some examples. I am very nervous as I didn't keep much evidence.
> 1 Financial - bank statements
> - I can get letter from real estate that lives together
> 2. Social - maybe another 888 form....
> 3. nature of your household ?? what examples?
> 4. nature of commitment ??? - maybe my declaration ?
> 
> I am no using migration agent...: (


Sorry but it means that they are not satisfied with what evidence you have supplied. What country are you from (sorry I am on my phone so it doesn't show).

List what evidence you have provided and how long you have been waiting and we can give you some ideas.


----------



## spa2222

Mish said:


> Sorry but it means that they are not satisfied with what evidence you have supplied. What country are you from (sorry I am on my phone so it doesn't show).
> 
> List what evidence you have provided and how long you have been waiting and we can give you some ideas.


thanks..
I thought i uploaded a lot in 801 application so it seems just checking again beacause many months passed.
I did joint bank, joint utility, internet, dog rego.also joint real estate.
flight tickets to new city that we have moved toghether 
I did two 888 from one from his mum, and one from friend
parners declaration and all his/mind ID certified

They are asking now
1. new National police check as it is exprired
and
2. evidence 4 catetogies as l said...
I saw someone who has requested the same like me (asking evidence again))
as now i have 28 days time given, i am feeling very nervouse and lost...

financial part I can supply with bank stat again with lease letter from real estate
social part friends can write up 888 x 2 
commitement all shared responsibility all that...Is this asking a statement....

then I am not too sure what to ask..can I ring you for this?..(i am lost..)..
Thanks....


----------



## Mish

Is everything you listed what you supplied?

First question, joint bank statement did you supply all since the 820 grant or just a couple of the recent ones? You should be supplying the evidence from the grant of the 820.

Here are some ideas:

Financial:
- additional credit card holder
- joint purchases ie. Washing machine etc
- joint insurance

Household:
- any additional joint bills
- mail at the same address

Social:
- pictures of you with people
- joint travel
- movies tickets, sporting tickets, theme parks etc
- facebook timeline (www.facebook.com/us)
- loyalty cards

Commitment:
- beneficiary of super
- wills
- listing each other as a spouse on tax return

I hope that helps you.

It could be that they are just making sure you are still together.

Sounds like you are close to a decision


----------



## spa2222

Mish said:


> Is everything you listed what you supplied?
> 
> First question, joint bank statement did you supply all since the 820 grant or just a couple of the recent ones? You should be supplying the evidence from the grant of the 820.
> 
> Here are some ideas:
> 
> Financial:
> - additional credit card holder
> - joint purchases ie. Washing machine etc
> - joint insurance
> 
> Household:
> - any additional joint bills
> - mail at the same address
> 
> Social:
> - pictures of you with people
> - joint travel
> - movies tickets, sporting tickets, theme parks etc
> - facebook timeline (www.facebook.com/us)
> - loyalty cards
> 
> Commitment:
> - beneficiary of super
> - wills
> - listing each other as a spouse on tax return
> 
> I hope that helps you.
> 
> It could be that they are just making sure you are still together.
> 
> Sounds like you are close to a decision


Thanks Mish..

Would I need declaration again from ? I was thinking to write in some doc file to write things (duration of period, where we met etc..) instead of declaration form....

Thanks....I am worrying if this is not enough information whether they are just checking current or digging files in deph. (I don't have much info collected)
What I have so far I can think of:
- joint bank
- real estate letter states we live in this address together
- mail from bank (each account) to same address
- 888 form from friends x 2
- internet bill under same name (electricity is under my name only...))
- basketball ticket....
- statement in word doc (from my part) not declaration says where we met, how long, how we live together, future plans....
I don't have invoices under both name to buy things....
No travel tickets together since last year but this has been already uploaded last time. I can re-upload....
Both no using face book, no emails as social text only.....

Would this be enough......?

Thanks....


----------



## Mish

spa2222 said:


> Thanks Mish..
> 
> Would I need declaration again from ? I was thinking to write in some doc file to write things (duration of period, where we met etc..) instead of declaration form....
> 
> Thanks....I am worrying if this is not enough information whether they are just checking current or digging files in deph. (I don't have much info collected)
> What I have so far I can think of:
> - joint bank
> - real estate letter states we live in this address together
> - mail from bank (each account) to same address
> - 888 form from friends x 2
> - internet bill under same name (electricity is under my name only...))
> - basketball ticket....
> - statement in word doc (from my part) not declaration says where we met, how long, how we live together, future plans....
> I don't have invoices under both name to buy things....
> No travel tickets together since last year but this has been already uploaded last time. I can re-upload....
> Both no using face book, no emails as social text only.....
> 
> Would this be enough......?
> 
> Thanks....


No you won't need to redo you stat decs again unless they ask for them again. You can get additional 888 forms if you want.

The history of relationship was provided at 820 stage so you don't need to do that again. However the applicant should have talked about the development of the relationship since the 820 grant.

How long before eligibility date was your 820 grant as that can make a difference on the amount of evidence you have too.

You mentioned joint bank account but then mentioned mail from bank for each statement. Does that mean you hold individual accounts? What is the joint account used for? The reason I ask is if it is only used for bills and rent then you should also be providing individual bank statements showing how you support each other financially.

I can see why DIBP are asking for additional evidence because it is lacking. Unfortunately when going through this process we need to prepare well in advance.

Things provided for the 820 don't need to be provided again.

You need to think outside the square and gather whatever you can find. Some evidence may seem small but every little bit helps.

Tax returns, should have you listed as spouses include that as well. I am not sure what city you are in but the train card you can show that being paid for by your joint account. Joint loyalty cards too (both have fly buy cards etc). What about your super, have you both got the other listed as a beneficiary of the super?

You haven't mentioned photos, have you provided some photos?


----------



## kaleb88

Hi Shelly or spa2222
How long did it pass from when you submitted your ppers for the 801 and when the department asked you for more proves?
Thanks


----------



## Ritik

Hi everyone. I am new to this website. I wanted to ask if somebody can tell me that if vevo only tell us about the work and travel eligibility and other basic details. Does it also give us info about if we are have a case officer. I became eligible for 801 in mid October 2015. And i haven't heard anything from the immi department. Does anyone knows how long does it usually takes? 
Thank you


----------



## Mish

Ritik said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this website. I wanted to ask if somebody can tell me that if vevo only tell us about the work and travel eligibility and other basic details. Does it also give us info about if we are have a case officer. I became eligible for 801 in mid October 2015. And i haven't heard anything from the immi department. Does anyone knows how long does it usually takes?
> Thank you


VEVO just tells you very basic information ie. Study and work rights and visa expiry date. That is all it tells you.

Some people don't know their case officer until the grant.

It can take anything up to 15 months or longer for the PR. Some get it in 6 months and others more than 12 months. All the luck of the draw and how well your application is prepared and presented.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> VEVO just tells you very basic information ie. Study and work rights and visa expiry date. That is all it tells you.
> 
> Some people don't know their case officer until the grant.
> 
> It can take anything up to 15 months or longer for the PR. Some get it in 6 months and others more than 12 months. All the luck of the draw and how well your application is prepared and presented.


well said...Mish


----------



## Melb

Hi Mish


what will you recommend...do we still need to upload photos hotel bill...etc..we are in 12 month.

according to me..we have share many photos ...etc etc.

what ur suggestions in uploading photos every month..
thanks

melb


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> what will you recommend...do we still need to upload photos hotel bill...etc..we are in 12 month.
> 
> according to me..we have share many photos ...etc etc.
> 
> what ur suggestions in uploading photos every month..
> thanks
> 
> melb


I would only upload photos if they are group ones. I would pay more attention to financial and household so upload bank statements and bills and mail at the same address.

If you have been on any holidays then upload those items.


----------



## lam_kam

*thank you Euan*



Euan said:


> Hi Lam,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> For the new police check, when I applied the 801, I did not submit a new police check. My lawyer reckoned there will be a long wait to be allocated to a CO, if I did it too early, it might be expired, so just wait until I got a CO and apply a new one.
> 
> I don't know why my CO asked for new ID and the forms though.
> 
> Hope it could help


Thank you for your reply Euan


----------



## bomba_daniel

*Can't access the spreadsheet*

I wonder if anything changed to the spreadsheet? I used to able to view and update via the link in first post, but I cannot access it anymore. Instead a screen shown that I need to request the access from the owner.

ps.: I'm too new to the forum and cannot post image here...


----------



## Ritik

Thanks Mish. And how can i view the spreadsheet? 
Thank you


----------



## spa2222

kaleb88 said:


> Hi Shelly or spa2222
> How long did it pass from when you submitted your ppers for the 801 and when the department asked you for more proves?
> Thanks


Hi Kaleb88
I have lodged in Feb 2015, and eligible date was 20 Mar 2015.
So it has been exactly 14 month when they contact me now.
I am also thinking to take it a bit easy as they are just to see we are together. 
Hope I will upload by next week once my new police check arrives..


----------



## spa2222

spa2222 said:


> Hi Kaleb88
> I have lodged in Feb 2015, and eligible date was 20 Mar 2015.
> So it has been exactly 14 month when they contact me now.
> I am also thinking to take it a bit easy as they are just to see we are together.
> Hope I will upload by next week once my new police check arrives..


I saw in other forum that in some letter immigrationsays if evidence is not sufficent, they will exactly say insufficicent email, please support more.
So my case maybe just checking the last infor...and hope all go through okay..


----------



## kaleb88

Thanks spa222. So that means you started your application in March 2013 (wow that is very long time ago). Fingers crossed for your application and please let us know


----------



## Ritik

spa2222 said:


> I saw in other forum that in some letter immigrationsays if evidence is not sufficent, they will exactly say insufficicent email, please support more.
> So my case maybe just checking the last infor...and hope all go through okay..


So what papers did they ask you to provide?


----------



## Mish

For those checking out the spreadsheet can please put the date in that you look at the spreadsheet in the first column. I really don't mind if you are checking every day and change the date every day.

This column is being used so we know that the person is still waiting as there are quite a few people at the top of the spreadsheet and we don't know if they are still waiting or have received their decision and just not updated us.


----------



## Harsh90

Hello everyone 
For those who's been waiting for 801.my PR (801 visa) was GRANTED yesterday after 18th month waiting!!! I am from India(High risk)Couldn't be happier to finally have this whole process behind me.  I wish everyone here all best! Thank you for your support guys.


----------



## starlight

Mish, I can't seem to access the spreadsheet anymore, it used to work fine.

Do you need a google account to view it?


----------



## Melb

Harsh90 said:


> Hello everyone
> For those who's been waiting for 801.my PR (801 visa) was GRANTED yesterday after 18th month waiting!!! I am from India(High risk)Couldn't be happier to finally have this whole process behind me.  I wish everyone here all best! Thank you for your support guys.


congratulations.. 18th months from ur date of eligibility..?


----------



## Mish

starlight said:


> Mish, I can't seem to access the spreadsheet anymore, it used to work fine.
> 
> Do you need a google account to view it?


Not that I know of you just need to request access.

I am just trying to restrict access and see if that works better as a huge chunk of people had been moved halfway down the spreadsheet.


----------



## msamy

Hello!

Quick question re. eligibility dates and emails from Immi.

My eligibility date is 23rd August, and I'm fairly sure that means I should get the email inviting me to apply on or around the 23rd June.

At the moment, how likely is it that I'll get the email when I was thinking I would? (I want to work out whether I should block off the weekend after to upload evidence...)

Thanks xx


----------



## stacey88

Hey,

Its more than likely that you will get it or you can always chase them...Make sure that you have your email settings so that it doesnt go to junk mail.

I dont think you need to book a whole weekend. You have the time from when you apply til it gets granted to upload docs (max 60) i applied 30 Oct and eligibility date 9 December and still uploading evidence to show that its ongoing.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mish

There is no guarantee that you will get the email exactly 2 months prior. My husband got his less than 2 months.

There is no benefit in submitting early so you can take your time doing it. They won't look at it until after the eligibility date anyway.


----------



## Melb

Hi Mish

Good morning...Do u know the eligibility date of harsh90.

They got approved after 18th month.

tks


----------



## msamy

Mish said:


> There is no guarantee that you will get the email exactly 2 months prior. My husband got his less than 2 months.
> 
> There is no benefit in submitting early so you can take your time doing it. They won't look at it until after the eligibility date anyway.


I'm just *super* enthusiastic  I know that submitting early makes no difference, I just want to get it out of the way before I head back to the UK in July and August... and my brain now works in Outlook Calendar blocks =|

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> Good morning...Do u know the eligibility date of harsh90.
> 
> They got approved after 18th month.
> 
> tks


Sorry I don't know if it isn't in the spreadsheet. I checked their previous posts and it was not mentioned.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Sorry I don't know if it isn't in the spreadsheet. I checked their previous posts and it was not mentioned.


it's ok dear...I have messaged him let w8 for his reply.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats harsh90. well done!


----------



## Harsh90

Melb said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> Good morning...Do u know the eligibility date of harsh90.
> 
> They got approved after 18th month.
> 
> tks


My eligibility date was 12 Dec 2014, Jus let you know Immi vist my home back in India and interviewed my parents last year in December.


----------



## Melb

Harsh90 said:


> My eligibility date was 12 Dec 2014, Jus let you know Immi vist my home back in India and interviewed my parents last year in December.


Hi Harsh90, if you don't mind can you kindly share...is ur partner is white or desi india.

thanks


----------



## Harsh90

Hi Melb 
My eligibility date was 12 Dec 2014


----------



## Melb

Harsh90 said:


> Hi Melb
> My eligibility date was 12 Dec 2014


Thanks for ur reply harsh90. Can you please let us know is ur partner is oz white or desi Indian.?


----------



## Saint

Good afternoon all,

My permanent resident visa (801) was approved last week. 

Applied for partner visa (820/801) – December 2013
820 Visa approved – November 2014
Eligibility date 801 Visa – December 2015

Received e-mail from DIBP to submit documents to process permanent resident visa (801). Submitted documents as requested.

Permanent resident visa (801) granted last week – 5 months wait.

I have been reading the forum and I agree with many – patience is the key. Kept myself busy with work, home and travel to keep my mind of it and let time take it’s time.

Thank you all for your support!

Cheers, 
Saint


----------



## Melb

Saint said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> My permanent resident visa (801) was approved last week.
> 
> Applied for partner visa (820/801) - December 2013
> 820 Visa approved - November 2014
> Eligibility date 801 Visa - December 2015
> 
> Received e-mail from DIBP to submit documents to process permanent resident visa (801). Submitted documents as requested.
> 
> Permanent resident visa (801) granted last week - 5 months wait.
> 
> I have been reading the forum and I agree with many - patience is the key. Kept myself busy with work, home and travel to keep my mind of it and let time take it's time.
> 
> Thank you all for your support!
> 
> Cheers,
> Saint


super congratulations...5 month for HR IS V GOOD.


----------



## Saint

Melb said:


> super congratulations...5 month for HR IS V GOOD.


Thank you Sir


----------



## Melb

Saint said:


> Thank you Sir


few basic questions.

Applicant is male or female.?

married or defecto..?

any kids..?

partner both indian or white..?

tks


----------



## Saint

Melb said:


> few basic questions.
> 
> Applicant is male or female.?
> 
> married or defecto..?
> 
> any kids..?
> 
> partner both indian or white..?
> 
> tks


Sure Melb.

Applicant - Male, Married, No kids. I am from India and my wife is from here.

I hope it helps.

Cheers,
Saint


----------



## Melb

Saint said:


> Sure Melb.
> 
> Applicant - Male, Married, No kids. I am from India and my wife is from here.
> 
> I hope it helps.
> 
> Cheers,
> Saint


thanks saint for all ur swift reply.


----------



## Saint

You're welcome Melb !

Cheers,
Saint.


----------



## Melb

Saint said:


> You're welcome Melb !
> 
> Cheers,
> Saint.


saint...what docs u submitted it will help us...if possible can I have ur number...If we can speak anytime...u can pm me ur number if possible.

tks.


----------



## Ritik

Harsh90 said:


> My eligibility date was 12 Dec 2014, Jus let you know Immi vist my home back in India and interviewed my parents last year in December.


18 months is a long time. You must have heaps of patience. Congrats. 
Can you please tell me if the immi department went only to your parents or also in neighborhood and surpunch?


----------



## Ritik

Saint said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> My permanent resident visa (801) was approved last week.
> 
> Applied for partner visa (820/801) - December 2013
> 820 Visa approved - November 2014
> Eligibility date 801 Visa - December 2015
> 
> Received e-mail from DIBP to submit documents to process permanent resident visa (801). Submitted documents as requested.
> 
> Permanent resident visa (801) granted last week - 5 months wait.
> 
> I have been reading the forum and I agree with many - patience is the key. Kept myself busy with work, home and travel to keep my mind of it and let time take it's time.
> 
> Thank you all for your support!
> 
> Cheers,
> Saint


3
Congratulations. 
Well done. Did you use a immi agent if yes can you please tell us who?
Thanks


----------



## rhodered

Welcome back mish!


----------



## Saint

Ritik said:


> 3
> Congratulations.
> Well done. Did you use a immi agent if yes can you please tell us who?
> Thanks


Thank you Ritik.
No, I didn't use Immigration agent.

Cheers,
Saint.


----------



## Mish

rhodered said:


> Welcome back mish!


Thank you 

How was scandi?


----------



## Melb

Saint said:


> Thank you Ritik.
> No, I didn't use Immigration agent.
> 
> Cheers,
> Saint.


don't know my pm not working ..some Internet issue...so writing here.

it's ok Saint, just reply few my 2 question and it will help us.

1. what doc ur co asked 
2nd. is ur immigration online account status out ever changing before the approval. Actually I daily keep watch on my immi account..it didn't changed ..that's why m asking.

I respect if u reply and it will really help us.

much much thanks

melb


----------



## Saint

Hi Melb,
Case office asked for Marriage certificate and photo(s) of our marriage and recent travels.

The status of my ImmiAccount never changed before approval. It changed to 'Finalized' once the visa was approved.

I hope this helps.

Regards,
Saint.



Melb said:


> don't know my pm not working ..some Internet issue...so writing here.
> 
> it's ok Saint, just reply few my 2 question and it will help us.
> 
> 1. what doc ur co asked
> 2nd. is ur immigration online account status out ever changing before the approval. Actually I daily keep watch on my immi account..it didn't changed ..that's why m asking.
> 
> I respect if u reply and it will really help us.
> 
> much much thanks
> 
> melb


----------



## Melb

Saint said:


> Hi Melb,
> Case office asked for Marriage certificate and photo(s) of our marriage and recent travels.
> 
> The status of my ImmiAccount never changed before approval. It changed to 'Finalized' once the visa was approved.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Saint.


thanks saint...congratulations again and u guys are one of the lucky couples I say..

melb


----------



## Mish

I have officially joined the waiting room. We have just submitted the application and now the fun of uploading begins.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> I have officially joined the waiting room. We have just submitted the application and now the fun of uploading begins.


welcome Mish...I believe u will be lucky and will get in less than 6 months.  or may be less..


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> welcome Mish...I believe u will be lucky and will get in less than 6 months.  or may be less..


I am not holding my breath since hubby from a HR country.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> I am not holding my breath since hubby from a HR country.


don't matter....when there is luck there is way...and when there is way....lucky always come..


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> don't matter....when there is luck there is way...and when there is way....lucky always come..


True. Would be nice to throw those movies tickets in the bin after we see a movie.

Almost finished uploading . I had all documents ready to go. Though a few docs on my computer wer 4.98MB and DIBP said sorry your file is 5.1MB so I had to split a couple of files. Atleast I had upload spots to spare.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> True. Would be nice to throw those movies tickets in the bin after we see a movie.
> 
> Almost finished uploading . I had all documents ready to go. Though a few docs on my computer wer 4.98MB and DIBP said sorry your file is 5.1MB so I had to split a couple of files. Atleast I had upload spots to spare.


Total u can upload 60 documents and each doX can contain max upto 5 mb.

I believe 60 is more than enough...just convert doc into pdf and reduce the size...to.4.90 mb.

melb


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> Total u can upload 60 documents and each doX can contain max upto 5 mb.
> 
> I believe 60 is more than enough...just convert doc into pdf and reduce the size...to.4.90 mb.
> 
> melb


They were in PDF (all my docs are in PDF) and compressed too but still too big. I have alot of evidence.

The problem coming from a PMV that was granted quickly is that you have 2 years worth of bank statements, bills etc.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> They were in PDF (all my docs are in PDF) and compressed too but still too big. I have alot of evidence.
> 
> The problem coming from a PMV that was granted quickly is that you have 2 years worth of bank statements, bills etc.


yes...I know what u ar exactly saying....even I am also from pmv...we have uploaded bunch bunch and bunch of photos...travel..bills..hotels...flights tks..family functions...omg..I know there are lot of document....I still remember ...it took us 6 to 8 days to upload alll documents..my advice ..

Mish...u upload...one by one...and can mention photos who and where it belongs from...and can give title of each photo album...we also explained our each photos...we have approx upload more than 400 photis and detailed each one...I know it's hard..but my2 hubby love making documents .....u dont need to upload all 60 in go....upload months by month...


----------



## Mish

I have uploaded about 40 docs tonight and only have 2 docs left to go 

I wrote a description of each file and the file name clearly tells them as well what it is for.

Now to sit back and enjoy the wait.....


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> Total u can upload 60 documents and each doX can contain max upto 5 mb.


Interesting enough we get the same as 820 - 60 for sponsor and 60 for the applicant. So that is good news for anyone who wants to add a few files every month.

I only saw this when I logged back in. By the stage my passport was already uploaded under my husband's along with his passport .... oh well.


----------



## SweetCple

Mish said:


> The problem coming from a PMV that was granted quickly is that you have 2 years worth of bank statements, bills etc.


Hi Mish & Melb

Just been reading your posts to each other, we have been waiting for my fiance's PMV, it took 14months & one week but now its been approved 4 days ago she will come to Oz this coming Thursday..WooHoo! we're both soo sooo sooooo sooooooo excited!. Anyway as stated we've waited 14months, now we have 9 months to get married but will of course not wait this whole time, need to save more funds, we only paid $4625 for Pmv so when we lodge the 820 (eventually) we will need to pay the difference to what is now $7000 plus any agent fee that's if we use agent again!
I was curious to what you mean't about pmv came quickly & about the 2 years of statements?
Also, its seems people on forums are also frustrated sometimes waiting for the 820..i don't understand why people are frustrated if they are living together?..its different for example when waiting on Pmv & they are in separate countries like we were...maybe i don't understand coz i don't know anything about the 820 at this stage...maybe you can enlighten me?..is it true the 820 also serves as a bridging visa if they don't grant the 820 by a certain time..which means my fiance' wouldnt have to go back to her country after we're married?
From what i read it seems coming from a Pmv we need to again keep ALL evidence of everything we do including our wedding & when my fiance' arrives in Oz this week we need to make joint bank accounts, add her name to all my Utility accounts etc & again keep more photo's of what we do including family get togethers...is there a list of what should be kept as proof for when we need to lodge our next Visa application?

Kind Regards & Good Luck with Your Applications

Oops!..this is the 801 waiting room...now i'm confused, what is 801...looks like i need to check if its 801 or 820 we need to do after wedding?


----------



## Mish

SweetCple said:


> Hi Mish & Melb
> 
> Just been reading your posts to each other, we have been waiting for my fiance's PMV, it took 14months & one week but now its been approved 4 days ago she will come to Oz this coming Thursday..WooHoo! we're both soo sooo sooooo sooooooo excited!. Anyway as stated we've waited 14months, now we have 9 months to get married but will of course not wait this whole time, need to save more funds, we only paid $4625 for Pmv so when we lodge the 820 (eventually) we will need to pay the difference to what is now $7000 plus any agent fee that's if we use agent again!
> I was curious to what you mean't about pmv came quickly & about the 2 years of statements?
> Also, its seems people on forums are also frustrated sometimes waiting for the 820..i don't understand why people are frustrated if they are living together?..its different for example when waiting on Pmv & they are in separate countries like we were...maybe i don't understand coz i don't know anything about the 820 at this stage...maybe you can enlighten me?..is it true the 820 also serves as a bridging visa if they don't grant the 820 by a certain time..which means my fiance' wouldnt have to go back to her country after we're married?
> From what i read it seems coming from a Pmv we need to again keep ALL evidence of everything we do including our wedding & when my fiance' arrives in Oz this week we need to make joint bank accounts, add her name to all my Utility accounts etc & again keep more photo's of what we do including family get togethers...is there a list of what should be kept as proof for when we need to lodge our next Visa application?
> 
> Kind Regards & Good Luck with Your Applications
> 
> Oops!..this is the 801 waiting room...now i'm confused, what is 801...looks like i need to check if its 801 or 820 we need to do after wedding?


You apply for the 820/801 after the wedding. Then 2 years later you submit your docs for the 801 to show you are still together etc.

I have been saying for ages that with the 820 and 801 that people are waiting together and not apart which is way easier than the PMV . I think it is just that people want security and also for some industries they don't employee people without PR.

My husband and I don't really care how long it takes, just can't wait to be able to throw movie tickets in the bin after the movie lol.

The partner booklet gives you examples of evidence you need for the 820 and 801. Basically you are keeping evidence until the 801 is approved. You don't have to get a joint bank account but a joint bank account is easier evidence (if that makes sense).

The best thread is 820 waiting. If the 820 is not granted by the time the PMV expires the bridging visa kicks in. You are automatically given a bridging visa when you apply for the 820.

My suggestion is to get married sooner rather than later. My reasoning for that is the sooner you do it the sooner you can apply for the 820 and then the sooner you are finished with the visa process. Also as soon as the 820 is applied for they can apply for Medicare.

I hope that helps


----------



## J&F

SweetCple said:


> Hi Mish & Melb
> 
> Just been reading your posts to each other, we have been waiting for my fiance's PMV, it took 14months & one week but now its been approved 4 days ago she will come to Oz this coming Thursday..WooHoo! we're both soo sooo sooooo sooooooo excited!. Anyway as stated we've waited 14months, now we have 9 months to get married but will of course not wait this whole time, need to save more funds, we only paid $4625 for Pmv so when we lodge the 820 (eventually) we will need to pay the difference to what is now $7000 plus any agent fee that's if we use agent again!
> I was curious to what you mean't about pmv came quickly & about the 2 years of statements?
> Also, its seems people on forums are also frustrated sometimes waiting for the 820..i don't understand why people are frustrated if they are living together?..its different for example when waiting on Pmv & they are in separate countries like we were...maybe i don't understand coz i don't know anything about the 820 at this stage...maybe you can enlighten me?..is it true the 820 also serves as a bridging visa if they don't grant the 820 by a certain time..which means my fiance' wouldnt have to go back to her country after we're married?
> From what i read it seems coming from a Pmv we need to again keep ALL evidence of everything we do including our wedding & when my fiance' arrives in Oz this week we need to make joint bank accounts, add her name to all my Utility accounts etc & again keep more photo's of what we do including family get togethers...is there a list of what should be kept as proof for when we need to lodge our next Visa application?
> 
> Kind Regards & Good Luck with Your Applications
> 
> Oops!..this is the 801 waiting room...now i'm confused, what is 801...looks like i need to check if its 801 or 820 we need to do after wedding?


As regards to being frustrated waiting for the 820.

The 820 means a lot (well, it did to us anyway) as it makes you feel that you are getting on with your relationship not only with each other but Australia as a new life. Someone will correct I'm sure, but I think once you're on the 820 you can work which means an awful lot to a lot of people (you can work on the PMV but once you're on a bridging visa things get kind of funky).

But mainly the 820 is important as it means that everything is started and it's all up hill from there.


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

Melb said:


> we have approx upload more than 400 photis and detailed each one...


Interesting to know you really pushed that far! My agent advised NOT to submit too many photos


----------



## e_wolfe

My wife's permanent resident visa was granted today! We are so happy  Took 8 months for processing. Best of luck for those will waiting. Hopefully your visa's will come soon!


----------



## Mish

waiting_is_happiness said:


> Interesting to know you really pushed that far! My agent advised NOT to submit too many photos


I think this is something that has always devided people. Some people say only 10 to 12 photos with people but honestly my opinion is that amount is not enough for high risk countries that are looked are more closely but 400 photos is probably overkill.

At the end of the day the person needs to be happy with what they provided if they got rejected.


----------



## geran.loke

e_wolfe said:


> My wife's permanent resident visa was granted today! We are so happy  Took 8 months for processing. Best of luck for those will waiting. Hopefully your visa's will come soon!


Congratulations! The marathon is over.

Can you please share your experience after you uploaded the documents for the 801 visa application?


----------



## e_wolfe

We had no contact at all from immigration after we uploaded the documents. We included all the documents we thought would be required, including the police check and photos of us in various locations and at various social occasions including weddings and birthdays of friends. Happy to answer any specific questions you might have about the contents of our application.


----------



## Melb

waiting_is_happiness said:


> Interesting to know you really pushed that far! My agent advised NOT to submit too many photos


oooo...less photos..what should I do not..


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> I think this is something that has always devided people. Some people say only 10 to 12 photos with people but honestly my opinion is that amount is not enough for high risk countries that are looked are more closely but 400 photos is probably overkill.
> 
> At the end of the day the person needs to be happy with what they provided if they got rejected.


but some one who had worked in immigration and now retired told us to submit as many as photos ..birthday parties....places u visited....travel...photo....that's why we submitted more photos and we explained alll photos.in details


----------



## CCMS

It is not the quantity that matters, but the quality. Twenty to thirty carefully selected, highly relevant pictures are usually enough. There is no point in providing the same picture from different angles or providing lots of pictures of just the two of you without any context.

www.ausvisa.net.au


----------



## Melb

CCMS said:


> It is not the quantity that matters, but the quality. Twenty to thirty carefully selected, highly relevant pictures are usually enough. There is no point in providing the same picture from different angles or providing lots of pictures of just the two of you without any context.
> 
> www.ausvisa.net.au


but we had marriage photos...reception photos..visited back home photos...family and parents photos...photos of our functions...joint events. ..and much more...which we hav attached under social context of relatationship...and photos photos which us joint in social events...and other categories whuch include....photos of tickets photos of bills...photos of home products whuch we bought. allll we have zipped on photos and the created pdf. of that....

we have attached bills photos ..and joint events...joint training...joint study photos...joint bills...on jpeh format and then we have covered into pdf....now we have alreday submitted ...I can't reduce our photos now....what is done it's done..I know 300 photos are enought but we used to has lot of family pinctions ...ad parties...with frined...relatives...backhome..country photos...

now just w8ing...our our case office will take our photos in positive way...


----------



## CCMS

Better too many than too few!

www.ausvisa.net.au


----------



## Mish

Melb
At the end of the day you are the one that needs to be happy with what you submitted.

I say to people ... if you were rejected are you happy with what you submitted. The answer should be yes, if it isn't then submit whatever you need to make it a yes.

We do have to remember photos are a small part so in addition we need to fulfill the other categories too.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Melb
> At the end of the day you are the one that needs to be happy with what you submitted.
> 
> I say to people ... if you were rejected are you happy with what you submitted. The answer should be yes, if it isn't then submit whatever you need to make it a yes.
> 
> We do have to remember photos are a small part so in addition we need to fulfill the other categories too.


yes Mish..."""""as per the checklist"""""...we have submitted and rest photos as additional.

we don't have any joint property bec my partner had alreday bought house before marriage...and that we have also written and explained on our letter...even if we share the joint name it ...it cost more....like 10k..

I don't know how much it charges if I try to add my name to the title of the home...but my partner says ..it cost so that's why my partner has his single name on our property...but I dint think that effect the decesion...as longs as I have all the utility joint name..like water gas electricity joint with both our name....

we have shared our marriage certificate from celebrant. and even frm BDM. BOTH FAMILY members has given us 888 st. declension form...

rest I don't know what case officer will ask...what ever best we had we submitted..rest it's on God's hand..


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Let us all hope for positivity. I will be in 9 months waiting this month (June) hope they look at the paper application the same as the online ones.


----------



## Ritik

Hi mish,
can you please tell us that what is the average time frame for 801 grant according to spread sheet. 
Thank you


----------



## Mish

Ritik said:


> Hi mish,
> can you please tell us that what is the average time frame for 801 grant according to spread sheet.
> Thank you


According to the spreadsheet based on grants it is 8.3 months.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> According to the spreadsheet based on grants it is 8.3 months.


wish it's 8.3..


----------



## jacob77

Hi everyone,
Just received my grant for 801 today morning. My wife who is my sponsor got a call from the CO at 8:50am today asking general question and then she wanted to talk to me for a while. Just asked us some general questions about our marriage, future plan and current situation. Remember each other's birthdays as this was asked to me. 
She ignored my question when i asked how long should i wait more. I thought it will take atleast few more days. Jumped on to immi account after the call. 20 minutes later i received the grant notice by email and my immi account changed from " not assigned to CO" to "decision made".
Applied 820/801- 11 Dec 2013
820 granted - 05 Jan 2014
801 docs submitted- 27 Nov 2015
801 eligibility date - 11 Dec 2015
801 granted - 01/06/2016 ( 5.8 months wait time)


----------



## Maximelian

jacob77 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just received my grant for 801 today morning. My wife who is my sponsor got a call from the CO at 8:50am today asking general question and then she wanted to talk to me for a while. Just asked us some general questions about our marriage, future plan and current situation. Remember each other's birthdays as this was asked to me.
> She ignored my question when i asked how long should i wait more. I thought it will take atleast few more days. Jumped on to immi account after the call. 20 minutes later i received the grant notice by email and my immi account changed from " not assigned to CO" to "decision made".
> Applied 820/801- 11 Dec 2013
> 820 granted - 05 Jan 2014
> 801 docs submitted- 27 Nov 2015
> 801 eligibility date - 11 Dec 2015
> 801 granted - 01/06/2016 ( 5.8 months wait time)


Congratulations jacob77


----------



## Mish

jacob77 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just received my grant for 801 today morning. My wife who is my sponsor got a call from the CO at 8:50am today asking general question and then she wanted to talk to me for a while. Just asked us some general questions about our marriage, future plan and current situation. Remember each other's birthdays as this was asked to me.
> She ignored my question when i asked how long should i wait more. I thought it will take atleast few more days. Jumped on to immi account after the call. 20 minutes later i received the grant notice by email and my immi account changed from " not assigned to CO" to "decision made".
> Applied 820/801- 11 Dec 2013
> 820 granted - 05 Jan 2014
> 801 docs submitted- 27 Nov 2015
> 801 eligibility date - 11 Dec 2015
> 801 granted - 01/06/2016 ( 5.8 months wait time)


Congrats!! That is bright and early!! Interesting how you were asked about future plans when you answer that in the application.

It appears that they are contacting the sponsors now to ask questions.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

jacob77 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just received my grant for 801 today morning. My wife who is my sponsor got a call from the CO at 8:50am today asking general question and then she wanted to talk to me for a while. Just asked us some general questions about our marriage, future plan and current situation. Remember each other's birthdays as this was asked to me.
> She ignored my question when i asked how long should i wait more. I thought it will take atleast few more days. Jumped on to immi account after the call. 20 minutes later i received the grant notice by email and my immi account changed from " not assigned to CO" to "decision made".
> Applied 820/801- 11 Dec 2013
> 820 granted - 05 Jan 2014
> 801 docs submitted- 27 Nov 2015
> 801 eligibility date - 11 Dec 2015
> 801 granted - 01/06/2016 ( 5.8 months wait time)


BIG Congratulations Jacob for the grant.

It is quick grant 5.8 months compare to the much of the other grants seen.

It is interesting that they started calling couples and check if there are together. I think it was to confirm if the couple are together every time. Suppose one of the them is at work during the call and the person request to talk to the partner. Tricky. You cannot be at home with your partner 24/7.

Thanks for the information and wish you a happy life with your partner together in Australia. Forget about visa stress now.

Hassa


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> It is interesting that they started calling couples and check if there are together. I think it was to confirm if the couple are together every time. Suppose one of the them is at work during the call and the person request to talk to the partner. Tricky. You cannot be at home with your partner 24/7.


They have been doing it for awhile but it is not everyone they call.

I think DIBP would expect that not everyone would be together when they call as most are at work when they call. You could also have people that work nights that are sleeping during the day or afternoon shift where they are sleeping in the morning.

I would expect based on the statements they would know if they should be together or not during the day.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish,

Which statements? Do you mean the Sat Dec by the applicant and the sponsor? We have not submitted any statement as in the case of the initial application?


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Mish,
> 
> Which statements? Do you mean the Sat Dec by the applicant and the sponsor? We have not submitted any statement as in the case of the initial application?


Yes that statement. It has the question about future plans in it, household etc.


----------



## Melb

jacob77 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just received my grant for 801 today morning. My wife who is my sponsor got a call from the CO at 8:50am today asking general question and then she wanted to talk to me for a while. Just asked us some general questions about our marriage, future plan and current situation. Remember each other's birthdays as this was asked to me.
> She ignored my question when i asked how long should i wait more. I thought it will take atleast few more days. Jumped on to immi account after the call. 20 minutes later i received the grant notice by email and my immi account changed from " not assigned to CO" to "decision made".
> Applied 820/801- 11 Dec 2013
> 820 granted - 05 Jan 2014
> 801 docs submitted- 27 Nov 2015
> 801 eligibility date - 11 Dec 2015y
> 801 granted - 01/06/2016 ( 5.8 months wait time)


superb cong from nepal...its HR COUNTRY AND LESS THAN 6 MONTHS IS AMAZING..will u kindly explain or share more what they asked and what is ur situation 
.

like ..r u both frm same country or ur partner is from oz..
any kids.?
what doc u submitted

so happy that processing time is improving...for HR COUNTRY...ENJOY LIFE.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Thanks Mish. 

Please Jacob share with us all the questions asked you and your partner if you don't mind. It will give us some hints on what to expect in case called.


----------



## jacob77

Melb said:


> superb cong from nepal...its HR COUNTRY AND LESS THAN 6 MONTHS IS AMAZING..will u kindly explain or share more what they asked and what is ur situation
> .
> 
> like ..r u both frm same country or ur partner is from oz..
> any kids.?
> what doc u submitted
> 
> so happy that processing time is improving...for HR COUNTRY...ENJOY LIFE.


Yes melb i was surprised too. Wasn't expecting anything until after 8th month or so. Guess they cherry pick easy applications from the pool instead of going by order of eligibility date. We are both from same country and have a lot in common. We don't have children yet.
I made sure to make a decision ready application. Didn't use any agent. Provided just the exact amount of documentation asked for which was well scanned and certified. Provided about 10 photos in the album each with description of date, place and occasion. Provided mortgage papers for the house we bought recently( could have been one strong point). Provided them with police clearance ( not asked for but still did it to make the process faster). Rest just made sure to upload everything in order and pdf format. Just put my self in a busy CO's shoe and thought how i would like an application to look like to make life easier, guess thats what they call decision ready application.

Regarding the call:
Call was made to my sponsor (Wife) in the morning around 8:50am from a No number. Were asked general question about each other. She woke me up and passed on the phone. Answered some general questions. CO also asked me about my 888 witnesses and their whereabouts (Although were never contacted). Asked me my wife's birthday. And the grant was issued 20 mins later by email. 
Just can't wait another year to apply for citizenship. All the best to everyone.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

any update on applications via post?


----------



## Dayvt

AngeliquePrince said:


> any update on applications via post?


Submitted mine by post back in September...no word yet


----------



## AngeliquePrince

me too. I wish they could give us an update but with the current backlog we really have to wait. September 2015 batch not approved yet. Waiting for the good news, hopefully soon!


----------



## spa2222

Hi Everyone

I ve finally got 801 visa grant email !
Lodged 801 on 20 March 2015
Email received additional information on 20 May 2016 after waiting 14 month
They have requested renewed national police check and evidence of relationship for 4 categories. I assume they have requested this because so many month passed so just checking whether it is on going.
Grant notice received today 6 June 2016 after having submitted on 31 May (4 working days).

Thanks for so much emotional support on this forum for last 14.5 month!
Shelly


----------



## Mish

Congrats Shelly!!

Good to see that the grants are still coming through.


----------



## Melb

spa2222 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I ve finally got 801 visa grant email !
> Lodged 801 on 20 March 2015
> Email received additional information on 20 May 2016 after waiting 14 month
> They have requested renewed national police check and evidence of relationship for 4 categories. I assume they have requested this because so many month passed so just checking whether it is on going.
> Grant notice received today 6 June 2016 after having submitted on 31 May (4 working days).
> 
> Thanks for so much emotional support on this forum for last 14.5 month!
> Shelly


congratulations..

can u put some shadow on what 4 categories they asked.

Thanks


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats Shelly. now it gives us an inspiration to wait.


----------



## spa2222

4 categori i have additionally submitted is 
Recent joint bank statement
Letter from real agent
Recent lease agreement
2 x 888 form 
Statement of letter from joint explaining mutual relationship, future plan, shared responsibility
Tickets to theatre, tour activities
Accommodation under both name
Flight tickets for both 
Pet vaccitanion under both name
Internet bill for both name
Classes taken for both
Fly buys card shows linked for both 
Thats all i think. I thought it was all submitted before but they were only checking whether it is on going as 14 month is very long time ago.

Ant questions welcolm!
I cannot believe i will be also the one who writes grant news but it came to me too. It seems not real but it will all come eventually for all who has been waiting long time. I know they are really checking but they will make all granted if there is no doubt that is very very odd. 

Thanks


----------



## Melb

spa2222 said:


> 4 categori i have additionally submitted is
> Recent joint bank statement
> Letter from real agent
> Recent lease agreement
> 2 x 888 form
> Statement of letter from joint explaining mutual relationship, future plan, shared responsibility
> Tickets to theatre, tour activities
> Accommodation under both name
> Flight tickets for both
> Pet vaccitanion under both name
> Internet bill for both name
> Classes taken for both
> Fly buys card shows linked for both
> Thats all i think. I thought it was all submitted before but they were only checking whether it is on going as 14 month is very long time ago.
> 
> Ant questions welcolm!
> I cannot believe i will be also the one who writes grant news but it came to me too. It seems not real but it will all come eventually for all who has been waiting long time. I know they are really checking but they will make all granted if there is no doubt that is very very odd.
> 
> Thanks


one last question,,,what ur eligibility date.

tks


----------



## EDT

Mish said:


> Congrats Shelly!!
> 
> Good to see that the grants are still coming through.


Hey Mish,

Have you applied for your second stage visa yet ? Have you got a case officer yet?

By the way, how do we know when somebody has already looked at our application?we applied online


----------



## Mish

EDT said:


> Hey Mish,
> 
> Have you applied for your second stage visa yet ? Have you got a case officer yet?
> 
> By the way, how do we know when somebody has already looked at our application?we applied online


Yeah we applied about a week ago (I think).

The 801 is totally different to the 309 and 300. Being that you can go through the whole process without ever hearing from the case officer until the grant. You only hear from the case officer before the grant if they need more information.

Sorry I don't have better news.


----------



## spa2222

Melb said:


> one last question,,,what ur eligibility date.
> 
> tks


Hi Melb,

My eligible date was 20 March 2015. 
Thanks


----------



## Melb

spa2222 said:


> Hi Melb,
> 
> My eligible date was 20 March 2015.
> Thanks


thanks...kind fill ur xls. sheet...it will help others ..

tc


----------



## bomba_daniel

Congrats Shelly, my partner got the email that requested for more info, and we submitted the info last week. Hopefully we'll get the grant notice like you in a few business days 



spa2222 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I ve finally got 801 visa grant email !
> Lodged 801 on 20 March 2015
> Email received additional information on 20 May 2016 after waiting 14 month
> They have requested renewed national police check and evidence of relationship for 4 categories. I assume they have requested this because so many month passed so just checking whether it is on going.
> Grant notice received today 6 June 2016 after having submitted on 31 May (4 working days).
> 
> Thanks for so much emotional support on this forum for last 14.5 month!
> Shelly


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi did you send the additional docs via their email. Replying back to the officer asking for the additional docs? thanks for replying.


----------



## baldnfabulous

Applied for PMV Nov 2014
PMV granted Oct 2015
Moved from Canada to Australia Dec 2015
Applied for 820 May 2016
820 granted June 2016
Feels like I waited for this for a lifetime and I know that I still have the 801 waiting time to go. But tonight I celebrate with my husband. 
I hope the 801 goes smoothly .... what can I do to help the process?


----------



## Mish

baldnfabulous said:


> Applied for PMV Nov 2014
> PMV granted Oct 2015
> Moved from Canada to Australia Dec 2015
> Applied for 820 May 2016
> 820 granted June 2016
> Feels like I waited for this for a lifetime and I know that I still have the 801 waiting time to go. But tonight I celebrate with my husband.
> I hope the 801 goes smoothly .... what can I do to help the process?


Just collect your evidence for almost 2 years.

Joint accounts make things easier and try to get a few utilities in both your names.

If you buy household goods ask for the invoice in both your names.

That is pretty much it. Just collect everything. Scanning things you get in the post as you get them will save time too.

Smallpdf will be your best friend to compress the files. Because you need to gather evidence for almost 2 years the files can be big so you will need to compress them - even then they may still be too big so might need to split the files.

I hope that helps


----------



## baldnfabulous

Mish said:


> Just collect your evidence for almost 2 years.
> 
> Joint accounts make things easier and try to get a few utilities in both your names.
> 
> If you buy household goods ask for the invoice in both your names.
> 
> That is pretty much it. Just collect everything. Scanning things you get in the post as you get them will save time too.
> 
> Smallpdf will be your best friend to compress the files. Because you need to gather evidence for almost 2 years the files can be big so you will need to compress them - even then they may still be too big so might need to split the files.
> 
> I hope that helps


Great.&#128526; thank you so much. Still find this who process confusing and stressful


----------



## baldnfabulous

On my Australia 820 visa it says class UK... anyone have an idea what that means?


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi baldnfabulous,

UK is just a code for Provisional Resident visa or 820.hope this helps.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

hi spa222,

are you online or post? did you send via email? thanks.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi gcigig,

Did you wait for the hard copy of the AFP check or NPC number will do? Just wanting to know just in case I will be ask to get one. thanks.


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi gcigig,
> 
> Did you wait for the hard copy of the AFP check or NPC number will do? Just wanting to know just in case I will be ask to get one. thanks.


You will need that actual AFP.

If you are 12 months it wouldn't hurt to do it to save some time.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi gcigig and Mish,

Thank you. I believe I should get now just to be sure. I am now on 9 months. They might ask.

Mish - was there ever someon that applied via post then email for the other docs?


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi gcigig and Mish,
> 
> Thank you. I believe I should get now just to be sure. I am now on 9 months. They might ask.
> 
> Mish - was there ever someon that applied via post then email for the other docs?


I would wait until 11 month mark if it was me - you never know it could be granted earlier.

I believe some recently was asked for additional docs on this thread but I am not sure how they supplied them. I would imagine email.


----------



## LouElla

Okay so I've filled in my application form and sent it off, I'm aware it probably won't get seen until the 7th July though or after. Which is fine. 

However, where do I upload the Police Check, 888s and evidence? When I click attach files it takes me to everything I uploaded for the 820 part of the visa, do I just add it there? Or do I wait until they request the files? 

I have one 888 form already back and I sent off for my Police Check today. I feel like I've just hit a brick wall when I'm trying to be organised!

EDIT: it's okay I was getting confused by the green received ticks


----------



## Mish

LouElla said:


> Okay so I've filled in my application form and sent it off, I'm aware it probably won't get seen until the 7th July though or after. Which is fine.
> 
> However, where do I upload the Police Check, 888s and evidence? When I click attach files it takes me to everything I uploaded for the 820 part of the visa, do I just add it there? Or do I wait until they request the files?
> 
> I have one 888 form already back and I sent off for my Police Check today. I feel like I've just hit a brick wall when I'm trying to be organised!


When say "sent it off" do you mean you submitted the form?

We just click on the application and added all our attachments there and there was a specific category for 888's etc.

My husband's doesn't show any docs from the 820.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

thanks Mish. I shall wait I guess


----------



## garry123

*Waiting too long for Partner visa 820/801*

Hi, i applied for partner visa in dec 2012 and i was granted uk820 in September 2014. I completed my 2 years in Dec 2014 and immigration sent me email to ask for more information to process my application for final stage(801).i sent all the documents by 20 Dec 2014. Its almost been 18 months since then and i haven't heard anything back yet. Everytime i contact them,they say we are too busy.first they told me it will take 6 to 8 months then 9 to 12 and then 12 to 15 month. Still nothing happening. Who else is experiencing the same?


----------



## Mish

garry123 said:


> Hi, i applied for partner visa in dec 2012 and i was granted uk820 in September 2014. I completed my 2 years in Dec 2014 and immigration sent me email to ask for more information to process my application for final stage(801).i sent all the documents by 20 Dec 2014. Its almost been 18 months since then and i haven't heard anything back yet. Everytime i contact them,they say we are too busy.first they told me it will take 6 to 8 months then 9 to 12 and then 12 to 15 month. Still nothing happening. Who else is experiencing the same?


Wow! That is a long time. What country are your orginally from?

I would suggest lodging a complaint since it is over 15 months.


----------



## garry123

Am originally from India and been in Australia since 7 years now


----------



## garry123

Mish said:


> Wow! That is a long time. What country are your orginally from?
> 
> I would suggest lodging a complaint since it is over 15 months.


And how do i complaint? Am just scared if i do something like,it might effect my file.its so frustrating waiting for that long


----------



## Mish

garry123 said:


> And how do i complaint? Am just scared if i do something like,it might effect my file.its so frustrating waiting for that long


There is a form on border website to make a complaint.


----------



## NaNaCB

You should complaint. Australia is a democratic country, there wont be any impact to your application from this complaint.

Write an email with all your facts and explain them their delay is indeed impact your life. If your complaints are reasonable, which I think it is as you have waited for 15 months -- well over the time limit. You will surprise with their response.

We experience these ourselves. We complaint twice in the last 3 years. Instead of explaining to us why they delay, they grant us visas.

All the best!


----------



## garry123

NaNaCB said:


> You should complaint. Australia is a democratic country, there wont be any impact to your application from this complaint.
> 
> Write an email with all your facts and explain them their delay is indeed impact your life. If your complaints are reasonable, which I think it is as you have waited for 15 months -- well over the time limit. You will surprise with their response.
> 
> We experience these ourselves. We complaint twice in the last 3 years. Instead of explaining to us why they delay, they grant us visas.
> 
> All the best!


Hey thanks all for ur help. Surprisingly i received call from immigration today afternoon and they interviewed me fr 30 mintues asking so many questions. I answered all correctly. But they send people to my house in india and they believe my parents couldnt tell how old my wife is and who else is in her family.they also told me that people back home in my community doesn't know that am married. Now they gonna send me a letter in 1 week and i will have 28 days to comment on that.i dnt know whats that letter gonna contain? Does anyone has clue about it? My marriage is completely genuine and we have been married close to 4 years now.can anyone help plz?


----------



## Yuvi89

Hi Garry,
I am in same situation as you DIBP new delhi went back home in Sep 2015 received invitation to comment on unfavourable information in november 2015 and I am still waiting. My advise is to get a immigration lawyer ASAP!


----------



## Mish

garry123 said:


> Hey thanks all for ur help. Surprisingly i received call from immigration today afternoon and they interviewed me fr 30 mintues asking so many questions. I answered all correctly. But they send people to my house in india and they believe my parents couldnt tell how old my wife is and who else is in her family.they also told me that people back home in my community doesn't know that am married. Now they gonna send me a letter in 1 week and i will have 28 days to comment on that.i dnt know whats that letter gonna contain? Does anyone has clue about it? My marriage is completely genuine and we have been married close to 4 years now.can anyone help plz?


I'm sorry but this isn't good news. I don't know what the letter contains but you will be told to provide evidence or answer questions in regards to their concerns about your relationship. Some evidence may be of your wife communicating with your family or being facebook friends with them etc.

The issue is from what I know in India it is cultural that the neighbours know about the marriage.

Unfortunately you may be facing a rejection so you need to do everything you can when you get that letter to address their concerns.

You should be speaking with your family and asking about the visit and what was said etc. Sometimes family members can said wrong answers on purpose so their child will come back.

Good-luck and keep us posted on when you get the letter etc.


----------



## Mish

Yuvi89 said:


> Hi Garry,
> I am in same situation as you DIBP new delhi went back home in Sep 2015 received invitation to comment on unfavourable information in november 2015 and I am still waiting. My advise is to get a immigration lawyer ASAP!


Interesting ... they seem to be doing alot of home visits in India.

I am surprised you are still waiting that is ages but good news I would think. What was your eligibility date?


----------



## garry123

Mish said:


> Interesting ... they seem to be doing alot of home visits in India.
> 
> I am surprised you are still waiting that is ages but good news I would think. What was your eligibility date?


My eligible date was 17 dec 2014


----------



## garry123

Yuvi89 said:


> Hi Garry,
> I am in same situation as you DIBP new delhi went back home in Sep 2015 received invitation to comment on unfavourable information in november 2015 and I am still waiting. My advise is to get a immigration lawyer ASAP!


Which city in Australia are u from? Do u know any good lawyer?? What kind of proofs i would be needing? Plz help


----------



## Mish

garry123 said:


> Which city in Australia are u from? Do u know any good lawyer?? What kind of proofs i would be needing? Plz help


There are some good migration agents on this forum that could help that you could engage. They are located in Brisbane, Sydney and Perth I believe but you can do Skype consults too.


----------



## garry123

They declined my file way back in january 2013 just after 1 month i put it up and then i challenged my decision to MRT and i won it in July 2014 and got 820 in september 2014 and was asked for final documents to process final stage in dec 2014 and since then i was waiting and now they cane up with this. How they can question again when i submitted everything and proved to MRT TRIBUNAL THAT ITS GENUINE RELATIONSHIP


----------



## Yuvi89

My eligibility date was Dec 2014 after I received letter invitation to comment in Nov 15
I requested FOI which took almost six months and then my lawyer replied to submission. I think after you received this letter the key is FOI without FOI no hope !


----------



## Yuvi89

Hi Garry you can inbox me happy to help


----------



## Mish

garry123 said:


> They declined my file way back in january 2013 just after 1 month i put it up and then i challenged my decision to MRT and i won it in July 2014 and got 820 in september 2014 and was asked for final documents to process final stage in dec 2014 and since then i was waiting and now they cane up with this. How they can question again when i submitted everything and proved to MRT TRIBUNAL THAT ITS GENUINE RELATIONSHIP


I think the issue is "genuine and continuing". Just because at person has been determined to be genuine and 820 they may not be seen to be genuine and ongoing at 801 stage.

We had one forum member where they run a business together. They were successful at 820 and had no issues and was rejected at 801 stage.

They are really cracking down on 801's now because of fraud.


----------



## Yuvi89

Yep you are exactly right Mish they are really cracking down on 801 but assessing the relationship by going outside of their scope of methods such as interviewing neighbours in India when couple resides in Australia from several years


----------



## garry123

Yuvi89 said:


> Hi Garry you can inbox me happy to help


How can i inbox bro.i cnt figure it out


----------



## Mish

garry123 said:


> How can i inbox bro.i cnt figure it out


They don't have enough posts yet to PM.


----------



## Yuvi89

no worries mate you can post your number or email address here if it's allowed I will contact you shortly


----------



## Mish

Yuvi89 said:


> no worries mate you can post your number or email address here if it's allowed I will contact you shortly


He can PM you now because you have 5 messages.

Email addresses and phone number isn't allowed on the forum - sorry.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mish and All,

When sending AFP check online, do I need to have
that signed by Justice of Peace or scan copy will do. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Mish and All,
> 
> When sending AFP check online, do I need to have
> that signed by Justice of Peace or scan copy will do. Thanks for the help.


Coloue scan of the original.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mish,

Do you mean colour scan copy of the AFP check? thanks.


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> Do you mean colour scan copy of the AFP check? thanks.


Yep - no need to get it certified when scanning.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

thanks Mish. I will take note of this.


----------



## baldnfabulous

I have been doing lots of reading here on the forums. I applied for my first a PMV and then filed my 820 after our wedding. I recieved my 820 grant and it states its valid til decision made on 801. Do i need to file the 801 or is this done automatically thru the 820. Im still attaching evidence as we continue our lives together. (Husband and myself) just not sure if im doin another immi visa.


----------



## Mish

baldnfabulous said:


> I have been doing lots of reading here on the forums. I applied for my first a PMV and then filed my 820 after our wedding. I recieved my 820 grant and it states its valid til decision made on 801. Do i need to file the 801 or is this done automatically thru the 820. Im still attaching evidence as we continue our lives together. (Husband and myself) just not sure if im doin another immi visa.


Noooo you have your 820 so you don't add evidence there. I am surprised that the system allows you to do that.

No you don't get the 801 automatically they need to know you are together still and genuine etc. 2 months prior to eligibility they send you an email asking you to submit your evidence for the 801. You fill out a new form etc and then upload all your evidence you have since the grant of the 820. Unfortunately for PMV to 820 people that is alot of evidence because the grant is really fast. Our 2 years of bank statements couldn't fit in one file even after being compressed!!


----------



## baldnfabulous

Mish said:


> Noooo you have your 820 so you don't add evidence there. I am surprised that the system allows you to do that.
> 
> No you don't get the 801 automatically they need to know you are together still and genuine etc. 2 months prior to eligibility they send you an email asking you to submit your evidence for the 801. You fill out a new form etc and then upload all your evidence you have since the grant of the 820. Unfortunately for PMV to 820 people that is alot of evidence because the grant is really fast. Our 2 years of bank statements couldn't fit in one file even after being compressed!!


How do I know my eligibility date?


----------



## Mish

baldnfabulous said:


> How do I know my eligibility date?


2 years after you applied for your 820. So if you applied 1 May 2016 it will be 1 May 2018.


----------



## baldnfabulous

Ouch... 2 years !!! There is no more visa fees ?


----------



## Mish

baldnfabulous said:


> Ouch... 2 years !!! There is no more visa fees ?


No fees. 2 years is just the eligibility date then there is the processing time for it. They are quoting 12 to 15 months at the moment but some get it sooner than that. You don't know what the processing times will be in 2 years - could be better or worse.


----------



## mkarina

Mish said:


> Unfortunately for PMV to 820 people that is alot of evidence because the grant is really fast. Our 2 years of bank statements couldn't fit in one file even after being compressed!!


Hi Mish, did you submit bank statements for the whole 2 years? Just the joint account or also the personal ones? I'm just trying to be organised because I'll need 2yrs worth of proofs too..


----------



## Mish

mkarina said:


> Hi Mish, did you submit bank statements for the whole 2 years? Just the joint account or also the personal ones? I'm just trying to be organised because I'll need 2yrs worth of proofs too..


We submitted 2 years worth for all our joint accounts (we have saving accounts). We submitted statements for the credit card from when my husband came an additional card holder (with photos of the credit caed too showing that he is). We have no individual accounts but if you do submit them too.


----------



## mkarina

Mish said:


> We submitted 2 years worth for all our joint accounts (we have saving accounts). We submitted statements for the credit card from when my husband came an additional card holder (with photos of the credit caed too showing that he is). We have no individual accounts but if you do submit them too.


Thanks Mish! we have our own individual accounts and also a joint account.. I guess I should start compiling them from now on!


----------



## Mish

mkarina said:


> Thanks Mish! we have our own individual accounts and also a joint account.. I guess I should start compiling them from now on!


It is pretty easy because the banks issue PDF statements so you just combine them just before lodging.


----------



## angelicabcc

Hi guys, I'm just getting the last few bits of my 801 application together and I have a couple of questions!  

When my partner and I are writing our declarations, it asks for details of two people who will provide a declaration of the nature of our relationship, have you guys used the details of the two people who have already provided form 888's for your application, or do they have to be different people? And can we use the same people on both of our declarations, or again, do they have to be different people? My logic would be that they could be the same as the people that wrote form 888's for us but I'm not entirely sure..

Alsoooo, does anyone know the max file size we can upload online? 

How much fun is it to look back over everything that you and your partner have done in the last two years! This second application is a lot less stressful than the first one haha  

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mish

Hi angelicabcc

As long as they write new 888 form it doesn't matter if they are the same people or different people.

The max size is 5mb but make sure it says 4.9mb or less on your computer. I had ones that were 4.98mb and when I went to upload them DIBP said that there were 5.1mb.


----------



## Ritik

Yuvi89 said:


> Hi Garry you can inbox me happy to help


Hi yuvi. I need to ask some questions. If you can help me please. I dont know how to inbox.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Ritik,

if you need to send a private message to a member you may Go on top
of the page where you see Welcome Ritik.
You can only see this when loggin in successfully. Follow these steps:

1) Click your profile name where "Welcome Ritik" is located
2) then look over on your left you would see UCP And other tabs.
3) Click UCP which means User control panel
4) On your left you would see Private message 
5) Click Send message. The page will show you a Reciepient field, Message body and other details like sending an email.
6) Then send the message.

Make sure that you have the correct recepient name.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SMC

Mish said:


> Yep - no need to get it certified when scanning.


yeah... thats what i did.. just a color scan of everything... no questions were asked


----------



## SMC

Mish said:


> Noooo you have your 820 so you don't add evidence there. I am surprised that the system allows you to do that.
> 
> No you don't get the 801 automatically they need to know you are together still and genuine etc. 2 months prior to eligibility they send you an email asking you to submit your evidence for the 801. You fill out a new form etc and then upload all your evidence you have since the grant of the 820. Unfortunately for PMV to 820 people that is alot of evidence because the grant is really fast. Our 2 years of bank statements couldn't fit in one file even after being compressed!!


i guess it depends on the case.. we were awarded the 801 the same day as the 820.. i guess we qualified for the bypass since we had a aussie born 2 turning 3 yr old child and we had been in a relationship over three-four years at the time.. idk.. we had only been married two years though...

sometimes i wonder how we got approved... i did the 820 myself online... i didnt even do a form 80, i did a 1221 instead out of confusion.... i never heard anything from a case officer.. the only time i received anything was basically the award letters that were emailed about 14 months or so after the 820 application date.. and about 6 months after completing my security checks and medical..

regardless.. my family is grateful


----------



## Mish

SMC said:


> i guess it depends on the case.. we were awarded the 801 the same day as the 820.. i guess we qualified for the bypass since we had a aussie born 2 turning 3 yr old child and we had been in a relationship over three-four years at the time.. idk.. we had only been married two years though...
> 
> sometimes i wonder how we got approved... i did the 820 myself online... i didnt even do a form 80, i did a 1221 instead out of confusion.... i never heard anything from a case officer.. the only time i received anything was basically the award letters that were emailed about 14 months or so after the 820 application date.. and about 6 months after completing my security checks and medical..
> 
> regardless.. my family is grateful


The case you commented on was a PMV to 820 so they don't meet the requirements for a 801 straight after the 820.

The requirements are married or de facto 3 years (or 2 with a child). Someone could be married for 1 year and de facto for 2 years and meet the requirement.


----------



## SMC

Mish said:


> The case you commented on was a PMV to 820 so they don't meet the requirements for a 801 straight after the 820.
> 
> The requirements are married or de facto 3 years (or 2 with a child). Someone could be married for 1 year and de facto for 2 years and meet the requirement.


i wasnt clear, but thanks. I remember seeking advice from a registered migrant agent and she told us we wouldn't qualify. This may have been around the time they changed the rules and that agent was clear on them herself. To be honest, that agent seemed hopeless and out for a quick buck, so we did it ourselves.

Thanks for the clarification though


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi SMC,

thanks for your reply. i will do this in case I got the AFP to update the old one once requested.


----------



## MrStocks80

Hi All,

I am relatively new to this forum site and have been trying to find someone in a similar situation, but all the posts I keep finding are from 2013 or older, so I am hoping someone may be able to inform me of some more recent information.

I originally came to Australia on a PMV which was granted back in early Sep '13, and arrived here two month later in early Nov '13. I got married in Apr '14 and applied online for my 820 TR partner visa on May 27th, 2014.

Amazingly I received a grant notice back after only 16 days, despite being told that waiting times were around 6-8 months. As I have seen other posters mention, I received an email from DIBP on Mar 24th this year, reminding me that my eligibility date was May 27th. During that time I gathered any and all evidence and paperwork stated as required for Stage 2. On the evening of May 27th I submitted everything, but as yet (17 days later) the following message still shows when I log in to my ImmiAccount...

"_This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment. The department may contact the applicant once assessment of your application begins if further information is required._"

Is this normal to be like this for so long? My 820 was assigned after a few days. I'm concerned that no case officer has been assigned after +2 weeks, mainly due to my next semester at university coming up, and was hoping to get a grant by then as the international fees are smashing my bank account.


----------



## Mish

MrStocks80 said:


> Is this normal to be like this for so long? My 820 was assigned after a few days. I'm concerned that no case officer has been assigned after +2 weeks, mainly due to my next semester at university coming up, and was hoping to get a grant by then as the international fees are smashing my bank account.


There is no way you will get your 801 grant before the new university semester starts unless some miracle happens! DIBP are quoting 12 to 15 months. Some get it sooner than that but we have alot of people waiting over 6 months and longer. Some are even waiting longer than 12 months.

A 820 is usually granted fast when you hold a PMV as they are just checking you got married.

The 801 you will only hear from the case officer if they require something otherwise the first you will hear is the grant notice.

Sit back and enjoy the wait.


----------



## MrStocks80

Mish said:


> DIBP are quoting 12 to 15 months. Some get it sooner than that but we have a lot of people waiting over 6 months and longer. Some are even waiting longer than 12 months.


Thanks for your quick reply Mish, I knew there was a fair wait (up to 6 months I thought), but I was concerned I'd been missed when they have been allocating COs. Now you have given me that info I'll sit back and enjoy the wait, while enjoying a few Bundys.

You mentioned DIBP are quoting 12-15 months, do you know where that is published? The only timeframe I've seen written is on the Service Standards section of their website (6 months for a Partner (permanent), lodged in Australia, low risk). Do you know what allows some to get it sooner than others, aren't we all just joining a list as it were? I am an individual, no accompanying children, with all requested paperwork from the UK. So can that have a bearing one way or the other?

Thanks again Mish, Matt


----------



## Mish

MrStocks80 said:


> You mentioned DIBP are quoting 12-15 months, do you know where that is published? The only timeframe I've seen written is on the Service Standards section of their website (6 months for a Partner (permanent), lodged in Australia, low risk). Do you know what allows some to get it sooner than others, aren't we all just joining a list as it were? I am an individual, no accompanying children, with all requested paperwork from the UK. So can that have a bearing one way or the other?


It is on the auto reply people get when they email DIBP or they find out when they call DIBP.

It is all luck of the draw really. It is all a matter of waiting and eventually it gets finalised at some point.


----------



## yaba daba

Hi Everyone 

Im new in this forum 

My eligible date is 14 Feb 2015
Lodged my Doc on 1Feb 2015 

Now still waiting.. been 4 months already 
Enjoying the wait!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Medicare faked me out today by sending me a new interim card. Briefly I thought "OH, this must be my new card they send when you get your PR!" lolol Not even two months since my eligibility date and I'm already thinking things like "Maybe I should upload pics from our recent holiday together to see if that gets someone to look at my file." But nah. I'm rolling my eyes at myself. Patience, young padawan. I think most Americans are waiting 3 months (and I totally get how lucky THAT is compared to others!), so maybe I'll just wait one more month and then upload a few holiday pics to see if that triggers anything.


----------



## CollegeGirl

PS - Just tried to look at the Google Docs spreadsheet and it says I need permission?


----------



## bomba_daniel

I felt the pain of international fees in the past... it may worthwhile to consider deferring your study until the visa is granted and try to get some work experience related to your study in the mean time.



MrStocks80 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is this normal to be like this for so long? My 820 was assigned after a few days. I'm concerned that no case officer has been assigned after +2 weeks, mainly due to my next semester at university coming up, and was hoping to get a grant by then as the international fees are smashing my bank account.


----------



## Dayvt

bomba_daniel said:


> I felt the pain of international fees in the past... it may worthwhile to consider deferring your study until the visa is granted and try to get some work experience related to your study in the mean time.


Hi bomba. I tried to pm you but don't think you have the ability yet.

I note that you are similar to me in that you are low risk/paper application/not pmv.

You look to be about 6 weeks ahead of me

I was just wondering if you had heard anything from DIBP recently?


----------



## NaNaCB

Hi Everyone,

My eligible date for 801 is 21 July 2016. I submitted my application yesterday, 13 Jun 2016 (5 weeks early). Felt so release....now just wait. This is my 3rd application, having started from PMV, and hopefully, the last. So much works involved, just from falling in love and want to be with an Australian. 

I also received an interim medicare card last week. Usually it is 1 year, but I only got 6 months duration this time. It made me think that, my 801 visa could be granted within 6 months ^^

One of my friend from the Philippines, got her PR approved in just 1 month. She applied by post.

All the best to everyone waiting.


----------



## Mish

NaNaCB said:


> I also received an interim medicare card last week. Usually it is 1 year, but I only got 6 months duration this time. It made me think that, my 801 visa could be granted within 6 months ^^


I am pretty sure everyone gets a 6 month interim card after the 2 x 1 year ones. My husband's interim card is for 6 months too.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> I am pretty sure everyone gets a 6 month interim card after the 2 x 1 year ones. My husband's interim card is for 6 months too.


Hi Mish,
I have received the 2nd 1 year medicare card one month ago. If my PR is not granted before my current interim card expires, does it mean that they will give me the third card with 6 months expiry?

Hope will get the PR visa granted earlier.


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi Mish,
> I have received the 2nd 1 year medicare card one month ago. If my PR is not granted before my current interim card expires, does it mean that they will give me the third card with 6 months expiry?
> 
> Hope will get the PR visa granted earlier.


Yes - they keep sending new interim cards until a decision is made on the PR.


----------



## prizefighter

Hi all,
A stupid question that may have been asked a million times already. I've been very lax and was contacted about 6 weeks ago by my migration agent to inform me that she had been contacted by DIBP about my second stage 801 visa app.
In the last 6 weeks I've been dealing with a house purchase and a family tragedy that I had to travel to so am just now getting around to putting the visa application together. Apparently my eligibility date is the 16th of June so in two days time. Is this the date I NEED to have the application in by or is there some leeway? If its imperative I have to have the app completed by then, I'm concerned it wont be humanly possible. Should I contact DIBP to ask for an extension?


----------



## Mish

prizefighter said:


> Hi all,
> A stupid question that may have been asked a million times already. I've been very lax and was contacted about 6 weeks ago by my migration agent to inform me that she had been contacted by DIBP about my second stage 801 visa app.
> In the last 6 weeks I've been dealing with a house purchase and a family tragedy that I had to travel to so am just now getting around to putting the visa application together. Apparently my eligibility date is the 16th of June so in two days time. Is this the date I NEED to have the application in by or is there some leeway? If its imperative I have to have the app completed by then, I'm concerned it wont be humanly possible. Should I contact DIBP to ask for an extension?


No they give you some leeway.


----------



## prizefighter

Thanks Mish! I'm breathing a sigh of relief. The website just crashed after I wrote 6000 words in three of the relationship statement boxes....I'm trying to restrain myself from smashing up my laptop!


----------



## Mish

prizefighter said:


> Thanks Mish! I'm breathing a sigh of relief. The website just crashed after I wrote 6000 words in three of the relationship statement boxes....I'm trying to restrain myself from smashing up my laptop!


Haha I know the feeling. Same thing happened to us!! The next version just never seemed as good ... oh well.


----------



## Gothenburg

prizefighter said:


> Hi all,
> Apparently my eligibility date is the 16th of June so in two days time. Is this the date I NEED to have the application in by or is there some leeway? If its imperative I have to have the app completed by then, I'm concerned it wont be humanly possible. Should I contact DIBP to ask for an extension?


I lodged my 801 application 2 months after eligibility date and mailed them asking if this would cause any problems and the answer was ; No , it wont


----------



## bomba_daniel

Hi Dayvt,

Yes, I've been asked to provide more information back in mid-May and my migration agent has submitted all the additional details requested 2 weeks ago.

As far as I have seen in this forum, people tend to get their grant notice very soon after providing more details, so I hope mine will come through soon. Will post in here once I hear anything.



Dayvt said:


> Hi bomba. I tried to pm you but don't think you have the ability yet.
> 
> I note that you are similar to me in that you are low risk/paper application/not pmv.
> 
> You look to be about 6 weeks ahead of me
> 
> I was just wondering if you had heard anything from DIBP recently?


----------



## Dayvt

bomba_daniel said:


> Hi Dayvt,
> 
> Yes, I've been asked to provide more information back in mid-May and my migration agent has submitted all the additional details requested 2 weeks ago.
> 
> As far as I have seen in this forum, people tend to get their grant notice very soon after providing more details, so I hope mine will come through soon. Will post in here once I hear anything.


Thanks. Fingers crossed you hear soon


----------



## dj224

Hi peeps,

I contacted dibp today and they said your application is being processed. When I asked for them to explain what "processed' means/meant, after initially resisting on further elaboration, the lady said that it had been forwarded to processing team at the start of this month. When I tried to dig deeper, she said she could no break it down any further. Does anyone know what that means? Has anyone else been in the same situation? Mish anything that you could share based on your vast experience in the forum? Does it mean a CO has been allocated and how long it might take from here on.I have been a silent follower of this forum and I have had my details added to the spreadsheet(although it is asking for passwords now when I try and access it now) since a long time. But FYI-

I am from HR country
Sponsor
820 applied- 30 Aug, 2013
820 granted- 1 May, 2014
801 Eligibility- 30 Aug 2015
Docs submitted- 15th July 2015
801 grant- Still awaited


----------



## Melb

dj224 said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> I contacted dibp today and they said your application is being processed. When I asked for them to explain what "processed' means/meant, after initially resisting on further elaboration, the lady said that it had been forwarded to processing team at the start of this month. When I tried to dig deeper, she said she could no break it down any further. Does anyone know what that means? Has anyone else been in the same situation? Mish anything that you could share based on your vast experience in the forum? Does it mean a CO has been allocated and how long it might take from here on.I have been a silent follower of this forum and I have had my details added to the spreadsheet(although it is asking for passwords now when I try and access it now) since a long time. But FYI-
> 
> I am from HR country
> Sponsor
> 820 applied- 30 Aug, 2013
> 820 granted- 1 May, 2014
> 801 Eligibility- 30 Aug 2015
> Docs submitted- 15th July 2015
> 801 grant- Still awaited


every case is different ..my partner called them and the lady on te call said same think....blah...blah..processing...stage. etc etc..CO has been allocated..

I belive dibp is doing best to clear backlogs..just w8 12 to 15 months...if lucky then u can expect before that.
tc


----------



## Ejona

Good luck everyone


----------



## dj224

Melb said:


> every case is different ..my partner called them and the lady on te call said same think....blah...blah..processing...stage. etc etc..CO has been allocated..
> 
> I belive dibp is doing best to clear backlogs..just w8 12 to 15 months...if lucky then u can expect before that.
> tc


Hey peeps, so here it is- the big news - my partner has been granted Permanent Residency today. Received an email late arvo. What better way to start the weekend. So once again

I am from HR (India) country
Sponsor
820 applied- 30 Aug, 2013
820 granted- 1 May, 2014
801 Eligibility- 30 Aug 2015
Docs submitted- 15th July 2015
801 grant- 17 June, 2016

so it was 10.5 months wait after eligibility. So the lady did give me an indication, or should I say, so did I understand, and rather correctly. Thanks once again for this forum. It is great to know a point of reference, a forum where everyone is happy to share and support. After being a silent follower, I feel it was my responsibility to share the grant news today and so should everyone else as they make any progress in their applications as everyone looks upto each other for information and support. Good luck all.. May peace be upon you!


----------



## Maximelian

dj224 said:


> Hey peeps, so here it is- the big news - my partner has been granted Permanent Residency today. Received an email late arvo. What better way to start the weekend. So once again
> 
> I am from HR (India) country
> Sponsor
> 820 applied- 30 Aug, 2013
> 820 granted- 1 May, 2014
> 801 Eligibility- 30 Aug 2015
> Docs submitted- 15th July 2015
> 801 grant- 17 June, 2016
> 
> so it was 10.5 months wait after eligibility. So the lady did give me an indication, or should I say, so did I understand, and rather correctly. Thanks once again for this forum. It is great to know a point of reference, a forum where everyone is happy to share and support. After being a silent follower, I feel it was my responsibility to share the grant news today and so should everyone else as they make any progress in their applications as everyone looks upto each other for information and support. Good luck all.. May peace be upon you!


BIG Congratulations dj224 for the grant.

Did you submit your second stage application ( 801 visa ) via post or online ?


----------



## AngeliquePrince

super congrats dj224. Hey Melb have you been granted now?


----------



## dj224

Maximelian said:


> BIG Congratulations dj224 for the grant.
> 
> Did you submit your second stage application ( 801 visa ) via post or online ?


Thanks a lot. Paper application.


----------



## Melb

AngeliquePrince said:


> super congrats dj224. Hey Melb have you been granted now?


No reply till now...I have competed 12 months. and just entered into 13th Hopefully in next 2 months


----------



## Dayvt

bomba_daniel said:


> Hi Dayvt,
> 
> Yes, I've been asked to provide more information back in mid-May and my migration agent has submitted all the additional details requested 2 weeks ago.
> 
> As far as I have seen in this forum, people tend to get their grant notice very soon after providing more details, so I hope mine will come through soon. Will post in here once I hear anything.


Looking at the spreadsheet, of the active users, you are the next low risk in line and I am 2nd.
Here's hoping the next couple of months bring some positive news


----------



## Mish

Dayvt said:


> Looking at the spreadsheet, of the active users, you are the next low risk in line and I am 2nd.
> Here's hoping the next couple of months bring some positive news


Speaking of active users. Just a reminder for those that when you access the spreadsheet or on a monthly basis to make sure you add the date so we know you are still waiting. It will save me having to send people PM's so get an update.

Another request is for those not on the forum to join. As I usually contact people waiting over 12 months if I do not know if they are still waiting. No forum name makes this difficult.

Keeping the spreadsheet up to date is vital for those coming into the process to see where things are at.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Melb,

Let us continue to be positive. I got an email from Immigration regarding my AFP because I did not include my maiden name. I have sent them online. Usually they would respond within 7 days. Hope the grant will come soon.


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Melb,
> 
> Let us continue to be positive. I got an email from Immigration regarding my AFP because I did not include my maiden name. I have sent them online. Usually they would respond within 7 days. Hope the grant will come soon.


Can you please elaborate on this to help other forum members. Is it because your passport is in your maiden name and your AFP is in your married name? Or with the AFP do you need it done in both married and maiden name?


----------



## Mish

Update: I have contacted people that are waiting longer than 8 months for an update. Some people the forum name wasn't found so they have been moved to a new spreadsheet.

People that don't reply to the PM or update the date in the spreadsheet will be moved from the spreadsheet.

My aim is to keep to up to date for people waiting.


----------



## aussiecita

Hi all. If someone can update my info in the spreadsheet, that'd be good. Happy to report our PR was granted in January 2016.


----------



## Mish

aussiecita said:


> Hi all. If someone can update my info in the spreadsheet, that'd be good. Happy to report our PR was granted in January 2016.


What date was it granted? Congrats!!!


----------



## aussiecita

Mish said:


> What date was it granted? Congrats!!!


Thank you. I think it was ~19 Jan? Sorry, I don't have access to the exact date right now.


----------



## Mish

aussiecita said:


> Thank you. I think it was ~19 Jan? Sorry, I don't have access to the exact date right now.


That is okay, rough is good.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mish,

I have used my married name on my AFP check. Immigration wanted me to declare Maiden and Married name so that all is covered. Meaning when asking for a check name only Include all the names - maiden name and married name. My single name is what they wanted as it appears on my passport. I have not changed my passport yet to a married surname because it is still new Praying that the grant will
come soon. An advise make sure your AFP covers all the names you have and not only your married surname. hope this helps.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I am now at 9 months and my papers have been looked at. So happy now that it is progressing. I am on paper application. I will update you guys if I hear a word in my application. Positive thoughts.


----------



## Mish

Great news AngeliquePrince that it is being looked at. It is also good advice for all female applicants to include both their married and maiden name on the AFP.


----------



## Melb

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Melb,
> 
> Let us continue to be positive. I got an email from Immigration regarding my AFP because I did not include my maiden name. I have sent them online. Usually they would respond within 7 days. Hope the grant will come soon.


yes.. be positive..I hav submitted my AFP but that' has been expired if immigration ask then we will submit again. I think AFP is valid till 12 months n we hav crossed 12 months.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> yes.. be positive..I hav submitted my AFP but that' has been expired if immigration ask then we will submit again. I think AFP is valid till 12 months n we hav crossed 12 months.


They will most likely ask for a new one. If I was in your situation I would get another one so that it doesn't delay things.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> They will most likely ask for a new one. If I was in your situation I would get another one so that it doesn't delay things.


Mish I know what u are saying but this time we have decided not to submit any single doc without there intimation.. with that we will know that our file is been looked into..even if they contact us..we will submit and now a days AFP takes less than 7 days.

last month's as our our conversation with immigration..they saI'd..if we need anything we will contact u..so we are w8ing for there final contact.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

thanks Mish. Yes AFP takes about less than 7 days for you to get the original
copy. In fact while waiting for the original you may send them the Invoice or receipt from AFP to give them an idea that you have already requested and that you are waiting. At least in that way they think you are working on it.

Melb, just wait for their email in case they need more. for sure they will
come back if needed be. Let us go for positivity.


----------



## Melb

AngeliquePrince said:


> thanks Mish. Yes AFP takes about less than 7 days for you to get the original
> copy. In fact while waiting for the original you may send them the Invoice or receipt from AFP to give them an idea that you have already requested and that you are waiting. At least in that way they think you are working on it.
> 
> Melb, just wait for their email in case they need more. for sure they will
> come back if needed be. Let us go for positivity.


yes dear...we r w8ing and just w8ing now...


----------



## Taraz

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Melb,
> 
> Let us continue to be positive. I got an email from Immigration regarding my AFP because I did not include my maiden name. I have sent them online. Usually they would respond within 7 days. Hope the grant will come soon.


That's a good news AngeliquePrince, I'm also in the 9th month. I hope this blockage moves forward! yeah let's be positive!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

thanks Taraz, yup our batch has now been looked at. I cannot wait to hear good news for all of us waiting.


----------



## akreative

've been following this forum for a bit reading through posts and know that the waiting time is pretty long even though "6-8 months" is quoted on the website, but I do have a question. 

My eligibility date was at the end of February, I started the application and it crashed on me, after that I was dealing with an illness/trying to run a business while sick, so we didn't get the application in until beginning of April. Just wondering if I should base my waiting time on the date we submitted the application, or the eligibility date? I suppose it doesn't really make too much difference but just curious if anyone knows?


----------



## stacey88

Hey,

Generally it is from eligibility date. Good luck!


----------



## kamal1986

Got my 801 visa grant today after 10 months... Best of luck for all those who are in waiting list...!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats kamal1986  how was it? did you receive any notif from Immigration before the grant? I am waiting too. I am entering my 10 months in July.


----------



## Mish

kamal1986 said:


> Got my 801 visa grant today after 10 months... Best of luck for all those who are in waiting list...!


Congrats!! Can you please provide some details so I can add it to the spreadsheet:
- country of applicant
- gender
- married or de facto
- did you come from a PMV?
- eligibility date for 801
- date applied for 801

They seem to pushing out the grants at the moment


----------



## philipg

Next month, it will be 12 months since we applied for the 801.
If it was a doctor's waiting room, we'd be dead and gone by now


----------



## kamal1986

Only received the grant email no any other notification ..


----------



## Melb

kamal1986 said:


> Only revived the grant email no any other notification


That means no call.nothing

Few more questions

Married or defecto?
any kids or not..?
whuch country are u originally both from. u and ur partner.
paper or online..application.?
eligibility date..?

will be g8 if u share all the information.

thanks


----------



## kamal1986

Married, we both are Indians blessed with son recently . It was a paper application and eligibility date was in August


----------



## 262081

dj224 said:


> Hey peeps, so here it is- the big news - my partner has been granted Permanent Residency today. Received an email late arvo. What better way to start the weekend. So once again
> 
> I am from HR (India) country
> Sponsor
> 820 applied- 30 Aug, 2013
> 820 granted- 1 May, 2014
> 801 Eligibility- 30 Aug 2015
> Docs submitted- 15th July 2015
> 801 grant- 17 June, 2016
> 
> so it was 10.5 months wait after eligibility. So the lady did give me an indication, or should I say, so did I understand, and rather correctly. Thanks once again for this forum. It is great to know a point of reference, a forum where everyone is happy to share and support. After being a silent follower, I feel it was my responsibility to share the grant news today and so should everyone else as they make any progress in their applications as everyone looks upto each other for information and support. Good luck all.. May peace be upon you!


Hi,
What country is your partner from ?


----------



## 262081

Dayvt said:


> Looking at the spreadsheet, of the active users, you are the next low risk in line and I am 2nd.
> Here's hoping the next couple of months bring some positive news


Same here. I'm low risk and was eligible the 4th of April 2016 for the permanent stage of the application. I did put the application through online on that day. 
I received an email 3 weeks ago asking me to provide more documents (AFP cert with my full name) which I did last week. Now waiting. Hopefully it's a good sign when they contact us to ask more documents.
Especially that the letter stated 'if you do not reply to that letter within 28 days, a decision will me made on the actual application"
Has anyone else received this type of letter ?


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats dj224, we are getting there.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## andy0707

hi all,

I received email from DIAC this morning notifying that my wife (currently holding 820 temp. residency visa) is eligliable to apply for stage 2 Partner Visa Permanent Residency 801 in August 2016 and the email is asking me to submit a new visa application online or via mail.

I have set up an immi. account for her and so we will be submitting online, but it seems all the questions are required form are exactly the same as her stage 1 application - we have done all the police check, stat declarations, witness declarations. Do we just simply submit the same information again?

ps. apologies if this is not the right place to ask.


----------



## Mish

andy0707 said:


> hi all,
> 
> I received email from DIAC this morning notifying that my wife (currently holding 820 temp. residency visa) is eligliable to apply for stage 2 Partner Visa Permanent Residency 801 in August 2016 and the email is asking me to submit a new visa application online or via mail.
> 
> I have set up an immi. account for her and so we will be submitting online, but it seems all the questions are required form are exactly the same as her stage 1 application - we have done all the police check, stat declarations, witness declarations. Do we just simply submit the same information again?
> 
> ps. apologies if this is not the right place to ask.


No. You need to submit a new AFP, stat decs (sponsor only as the 5 questions are the applicants one) and witnesses statements. You need to remember that this is to make sure the relationship is still genuine since the grant of the 820 so all evidence needs to be since the 820 grant. So if you previously provided a marriage certificate and wedding photos you don't supply them again.


----------



## dj224

DamoFrenchy said:


> Hi,
> What country is your partner from ?


India as well


----------



## andy0707

Mish said:


> No. You need to submit a new AFP, stat decs (sponsor only as the 5 questions are the applicants one) and witnesses statements. You need to remember that this is to make sure the relationship is still genuine since the grant of the 820 so all evidence needs to be since the 820 grant. So if you previously provided a marriage certificate and wedding photos you don't supply them again.


hi Mish

Thank you for the quick reply! I better get things started then.

I made quite a lengthy document describing our relationship status in our 1st stage VISA so I was hoping to get off on doing that again 
But now I have gone back into the immi. account and re-read the section title, it seems I don't need to elaborate everything from the beginning , just "since grant of temporary partner visa" so that should make things easier.

thanks again.

Andy


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Damofrenchy,

I was also asked a new AFP with my maiden name included almost a week now
yup hopefully it will be weeks from now that they make the positive decision.
It says we are given 28 days to respond which is I ak
praying so hard. Although some have gotten the grant after they submitted the outstanding docs I just wonder what is taking it too long to respond and they said they have 7 days to answer the email. Fingers crossed we are getting there


----------



## MaxPower

801 granted today!

No notification/calls or anything

Celebration tempered because some lowlife prick smashed my car window and stole my GPS (right opposite a Police Station!)

Ying & Yang of life


----------



## Mish

Congrats MaxPower!!

Looks like they are pumping out the grants just before end of financial year.


----------



## Mk83

MaxPower said:


> 801 granted today!
> 
> No notification/calls or anything
> 
> Celebration tempered because some lowlife prick smashed my car window and stole my GPS (right opposite a Police Station!)
> 
> Ying & Yang of life


I lodged my application in the same day like u on 4th November 2013 but I'm still waiting for 820 ,hope to get good news soon ,congrats


----------



## MaxPower

DIBP stuffed up her grant though, as put it in her old name which was changed via deed poll in Apr 2014 and the 820 grant was in her new name also when that came though in June 2014

No idea why they did that and needs fixing before we travel overseas


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats MaxPower. positive news!


----------



## 262081

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Damofrenchy,
> 
> I was also asked a new AFP with my maiden name included almost a week now
> yup hopefully it will be weeks from now that they make the positive decision.
> It says we are given 28 days to respond which is I ak
> praying so hard. Although some have gotten the grant after they submitted the outstanding docs I just wonder what is taking it too long to respond and they said they have 7 days to answer the email. Fingers crossed we are getting there


Hello Angelique
Yes hopefully it's good sign and it's end of financial year as well 
When did you upload your AFP certificate ? I uploaded mine last Friday.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi DamoFrenchy, I sent it to Immigration last Wednesday. Waiting still. Be positive. Yes its a good sign.


----------



## bluegrass

Hi there fellow 801ers. My partner is currently awaiting grant of her 801. As many of you have said the wait time has been extended significantly. I was wondering if anyone has been asked to provide updated documentation copies of submitted docs to cover the additional time (stat decs etc) as many supplied docs would be more than 12 months old at the time the processing is actually done?

As you all know the process is quite involved already. Would be great to know if we are in for another round of documents, once the visa is to be processed.


----------



## philipg

bluegrass said:


> Hi there fellow 801ers. My partner is currently awaiting grant of her 801. As many of you have said the wait time has been extended significantly. I was wondering if anyone has been asked to provide updated documentation copies of submitted docs to cover the additional time (stat decs etc) as many supplied docs would be more than 12 months old at the time the processing is actually done?
> 
> As you all know the process is quite involved already. Would be great to know if we are in for another round of documents, once the visa is to be processed.


Hi bluegrass

DIBP sent a request for a new stat dec for me as the sponsor, and an AFP check for my wife. DIBP wanted to know the status of our relationship.
I was happy to declare that it's still going strong. 

The police check turnaround was only a few days. All was submitted in about a week. That was in April and we've heard nothing since.

It looked promising for a while, but we've resumed our seat in the waiting room.


----------



## Saigonant

philipg said:


> Hi bluegrass
> 
> DIBP sent a request for a new stat dec for me as the sponsor, and an AFP check for my wife. DIBP wanted to know the status of our relationship.
> I was happy to declare that it's still going strong.
> 
> The police check turnaround was only a few days. All was submitted in about a week. That was in April and we've heard nothing since.
> 
> It looked promising for a while, but we've resumed our seat in the waiting room.


Seems to be a few that have been asked for documents in April and still waiting, me too, for issue.
It is encouraging to read some trickling through before June 30 but I feel there will be a flow of them come July, 'Fingers Crossed', in the meantime I'm taking the seat on the waiting bench.


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> DIBP stuffed up her grant though, as put it in her old name which was changed via deed poll in Apr 2014 and the 820 grant was in her new name also when that came though in June 2014
> 
> No idea why they did that and needs fixing before we travel overseas


DIBP been quite helpful with this (yes they can be helpful when they want to be!) ... apparently the CO didn't notice the 2nd page of the passport scan which says "The bearer of this passport is also known as Mrs Max Power" and granted it in her old name

VEVO been updated within the past hour to her new name and hopefully will get a resend of the Visa Grant too soon


----------



## MaxPower

Mk83 said:


> I lodged my application in the same day like u on 4th November 2013 but I'm still waiting for 820 ,hope to get good news soon ,congrats


You really should go straight to an 801 ... kill two birds with one stone


----------



## bluegrass

philipg said:


> Hi bluegrass
> 
> DIBP sent a request for a new stat dec for me as the sponsor, and an AFP check for my wife. DIBP wanted to know the status of our relationship.
> I was happy to declare that it's still going strong.
> 
> The police check turnaround was only a few days. All was submitted in about a week. That was in April and we've heard nothing since.
> 
> It looked promising for a while, but we've resumed our seat in the waiting room.


Thanks for the quick response. I thought this might be the case. Like you, it won't be a problem. Just going to word the friends and fam up that they might be off to the JP again. haha.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

oh my! it seems that I will be in the waiting game. Some people are granted right away other dont


----------



## Mk83

MaxPower said:


> You really should go straight to an 801 ... kill two birds with one stone


I hope so ,thank u &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## bomba_daniel

philipg said:


> The police check turnaround was only a few days. All was submitted in about a week. That was in April and we've heard nothing since.
> It looked promising for a while, but we've resumed our seat in the waiting room.


philipg, thanks for sharing. I'm in the same boat. Immi requested further info in May, all doc submitted soon after that and heard nothing since. It got my hope up for a while but now back to the waiting room... I wish you get your grant soon.


----------



## J&F

Well after much yelling and screaming at the computer over the last few days we have submitted our 801.

Because I am spreadsheet illiterate, please can someone update the spreadsheet with out details?

Thanks


----------



## angelicabcc

Ugghhh do we really have to do form 80 again for the 801 application? It's one of the suggested document uploads on my application attachment page but I didn't see it as one of the required documents on the document checklist?? Any enlightenment?


----------



## J&F

angelicabcc said:


> Ugghhh do we really have to do form 80 again for the 801 application? It's one of the suggested document uploads on my application attachment page but I didn't see it as one of the required documents on the document checklist?? Any enlightenment?


Form 80? Which one was that?

We're still recovering from the Brexit, two days of putting the last two years of our lives into 60 documents or less and the fact that one of our 888 witnesses has no ID documents.


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> Well after much yelling and screaming at the computer over the last few days we have submitted our 801.
> 
> Because I am spreadsheet illiterate, please can someone update the spreadsheet with out details?
> 
> Thanks


I have filled in all details for you except for the eligibility date. What is the eligibility date?


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> Form 80? Which one was that?
> 
> We're still recovering from the Brexit, two days of putting the last two years of our lives into 60 documents or less and the fact that one of our 888 witnesses has no ID documents.


How can they not have any ID documents? Surely if they are a citizen they have a birth certificate or a passport? If PR they would have to have a passport.....

Form 80 is the form you always remember. It is a really long form that asks about the previous travel.

Also you will probably kill me but .... you get 120 documents. 60 under the applicant and 60 under the sponsor. When you log back in the sponsor one appears with another 60 slots


----------



## Mish

angelicabcc said:


> Ugghhh do we really have to do form 80 again for the 801 application? It's one of the suggested document uploads on my application attachment page but I didn't see it as one of the required documents on the document checklist?? Any enlightenment?


We didn't supply it since we provided it previously. From what I saw it looks like the suggested items are the same as the 820. If they need the form 80 they will ask for it. I have only ever seen one person asked for the form 80 and they had not provided it at either PMV or 820 stage.


----------



## Ritik

Hi mish. Do you know if they will ask for medical before they grant 801? Thanks


----------



## Mish

Ritik said:


> Hi mish. Do you know if they will ask for medical before they grant 801? Thanks


If you are talking 801 when currently holding an 820 I have never seen anyone asked for medicals again.


----------



## J&F

Mish said:


> How can they not have any ID documents? Surely if they are a citizen they have a birth certificate or a passport? If PR they would have to have a passport.....
> 
> Form 80 is the form you always remember. It is a really long form that asks about the previous travel.
> 
> Also you will probably kill me but .... you get 120 documents. 60 under the applicant and 60 under the sponsor. When you log back in the sponsor one appears with another 60 slots


Thank the people in the sky above that we didn't have to fill that in again, it took so long to fill it in the first time that if we would have had to do it again our heads would have exploded.

Our witness, who by the way is a head teacher at a high school, lost his passport overseas and has never had it replaced. I asked about his birth certificate and the answer was sort of ... odd. No problems though, we have other stat decs from people who are a bit more responsible.

Our eligibility date for the 801 is 25 June, so we're right on time. That depends on the date but we're close enough.


----------



## Sunil12

Hi everybody, its been almost 13 months(after elizity date) since i applied my visa 801. No contact from immi at all, everytime i ring them they just say its in process.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Sunil12,

We too are waiting for a feedback. End of financial year at the moment so we do not know what is going on at the background. We can only wait at this point. I am back at the queue after hearing something two weeks ago and now no communication afterwards.


----------



## Maximelian

Sunil12 said:


> Hi everybody, its been almost 13 months(after elizity date) since i applied my visa 801. No contact from immi at all, everytime i ring them they just say its in process.


Delay after delay after delay !

The immi unable to do their job and this leads to a negative impact on the australian families.

It is clear there is a significant imbalance in the performance of this department.
And apparently there is no performance monitoring from the government.


----------



## Saigonant

Maximelian said:


> Delay after delay after delay !
> 
> The immi unable to do their job and this leads to a negative impact on the australian families.
> 
> It is clear there is a significant imbalance in the performance of this department.
> And apparently there is no performance monitoring from the government.


Incorrect, there are performance measurements in place which are monitored.


----------



## Mish

Maximelian said:


> Delay after delay after delay !
> 
> The immi unable to do their job and this leads to a negative impact on the australian families.
> 
> It is clear there is a significant imbalance in the performance of this department.
> And apparently there is no performance monitoring from the government.


They are understaffed and add in needing to go through applications more closely due to fraud has led to processing times being increased to 12 to 15 months.

All government departments are short staffed at the moment we just need to relax to put ourselves in their shoes. My tax return is currently at almost 6 weeks processing time and I am not jumping up and down.

The only way DIBP could change things is put an official cap on visa's then the processing time would skyrocket to something like 3 years or more!

We are together onshore with our partners it could be worse we could need to wait apart. I know which option I would take.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I am sure they are doing their best. There are so many angles that they look at and most likely they want to be careful especially these days with marriage scam
and fraudulent claims from Centrelink. Let us wait, it will happen when it is our D day.


----------



## philipg

MaxPower said:


> 801 granted today!
> 
> No notification/calls or anything
> 
> Celebration tempered because some lowlife prick smashed my car window and stole my GPS (right opposite a Police Station!)
> 
> Ying & Yang of life


That's disappointing.
On balance, the PR is worth celebrating. Go ahead and celebrate!!

Unfortunately, Australia is not perfect . . .


----------



## Melb

AngeliquePrince said:


> I am sure they are doing their best. There are so many angles that they look at and most likely they want to be careful especially these days with marriage scam
> and fraudulent claims from Centrelink. Let us wait, it will happen when it is our D day.


absolutely agree...we don't know the circumstances....immigration has shortage of staff and they are working in team to close the cases..

I agree with others that...some are getting in less than 8 months n some like me w8ing fore than 12, 13 ...months...

we don't have any option .....the only options is to be positive and w8...keep urself buys and I know it's hard to keep away mind away...because ...ViSAS ...PR ...ARE important things . but...what we can do .....its system we need to w8. it's just like power on the laptops and it's taking time ....☺


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Melb,

sometimes you just wonder, why other people get the approval in few days after giving the outstanding documents. I guess we really have to be busy in other things. Otherwise, it would be stressful to wait for that email of good news.


----------



## Melb

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Melb,
> 
> sometimes you just wonder, why other people get the approval in few days after giving the outstanding documents. I guess we really have to be busy in other things. Otherwise, it would be stressful to wait for that email of good news.


I can't agree with the way documents are presented....we have also submitted the documents like a Ferrari..
yes u r right ....need 2 be buys in volunteering work....exceecuse... jogging...and now tine is v near...we are alreday in 13th month..what more we can expect now...


----------



## praveentpt

*Any suggestions*

Hi guys,
I used to read this forum from some time but never msged,just busy in work and other stuff and lazy.
Ok to point now i am in process of my 2nd stage partner visa.
My eligibility date was on 13 dec 2015 and submitted my docs on sep 2015.
and i am still waiting for approval.
My question is i was in NSW when i submitted my docs with all adress based in NSW and now i recently moved to perth becoz of job and bought a home.
I am in dilemma of whether to update my adress from nsw to perth or not.
The reason is i have to submit all my docs with new adress and its lot.
What do u guys suggest me and does it effect anyway to process.

Thanks and regards


----------



## Sunil12

Yes parveen u should update ur current address with dibp asap its very imp and very easy.its not gonna affect ur app at all.


----------



## Mish

While the visa is still processing you have to notify DIBP of any changes in circumstances - this includes moving.


----------



## drivingmissdaisy

*Sigh of relief!*

I was on this forum a few years ago but couldn't remember log in details so have created new log in. Anyway, I just wanted to post that I received my 801 on the 27th by email and then also by regular post today. Didn't even know though until postie came today tho. Was complete shock. Lol. Was tired of checking email and never seeing anything. Guess I needed to just not check. haha. Oh and myvevo all the sudden had showed invalid and said I was not submitting info on current visa (the info I had was from my 820). I had heard it would do this if you were approved for your pr. So could mean a good sign for some of you if you check and it shows that!

Was from low risk country (USA) and applied onshore for 801 from 820 on Sept 11, 2015 and app was confirmed received on Sept 14th. My eligibility date was Sept 7th. Paper app sent to Melbourne. No agent. Mailed in police cert, stat decs from both of us and also friends and family, bills, bank accts and some photos. Never contacted by them for any more info. Did not need new medicals. So took 9 months and 2 weeks.

Just as an after-note, I would like to say I know there's a lot of ppl upset that they may have submitted before someone else yet are still waiting etc. I myself, have seen some others that applied a couple months after I did, with eligibility after mine, and were even from high risk countries, and they got theirs before I did. They applied in Vic as well. I understand it is upsetting as its supposed to be processed by eligibility date and order received. But we just don't know why it happens the way it does... Perhaps it is date of apps for each particular co and not in general? Maybe somehow your app got "put in the pile" in the wrong spot. Idk, but just keep hope that your day will come soon. Which is why I decided to get back on here and let ppl know that they are working on apps and doing approvals and maybe offer some hope to some of you. So don't give up. Your day will come too when you least expect it!

Anyway, I sincerely wish everyone the best and hope you all get your pr soon and the wait can be over. Good luck


----------



## Dayvt

drivingmissdaisy said:


> I was on this forum a few years ago but couldn't remember log in details so have created new log in. Anyway, I just wanted to post that I received my 801 on the 27th by email and then also by regular post today. Didn't even know though until postie came today tho. Was complete shock. Lol. Was tired of checking email and never seeing anything. Guess I needed to just not check. haha. Oh and myvevo all the sudden had showed invalid and said I was not submitting info on current visa (the info I had was from my 820). I had heard it would do this if you were approved for your pr. So could mean a good sign for some of you if you check and it shows that!
> 
> Was from low risk country (USA) and applied onshore for 801 from 820 on Sept 11, 2015 and app was confirmed received on Sept 14th. My eligibility date was Sept 7th. Paper app sent to Melbourne. No agent. Mailed in police cert, stat decs from both of us and also friends and family, bills, bank accts and some photos. Never contacted by them for any more info. Did not need new medicals. So took 9 months and 2 weeks.
> 
> Just as an after-note, I would like to say I know there's a lot of ppl upset that they may have submitted before someone else yet are still waiting etc. I myself, have seen some others that applied a couple months after I did, with eligibility after mine, and were even from high risk countries, and they got theirs before I did. They applied in Vic as well. I understand it is upsetting as its supposed to be processed by eligibility date and order received. But we just don't know why it happens the way it does... Perhaps it is date of apps for each particular co and not in general? Maybe somehow your app got "put in the pile" in the wrong spot. Idk, but just keep hope that your day will come soon. Which is why I decided to get back on here and let ppl know that they are working on apps and doing approvals and maybe offer some hope to some of you. So don't give up. Your day will come too when you least expect it!
> 
> Anyway, I sincerely wish everyone the best and hope you all get your pr soon and the wait can be over. Good luck


Huge congratulations!


----------



## Melb

Dayvt said:


> Huge congratulations!


congratulations


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats. Hope we are next in line.


----------



## Melb

AngeliquePrince said:


> congrats. Hope we are next in line.


hopefully I will be next... sugar balls in ur mouth.


----------



## Sunil12

Hi mish, just wondering if they will ask for AFP clearance again from me as i submitted mine last year june with other doc's its over 12 month now, do u know if they count it expired or not?


----------



## Mish

Sunil12 said:


> Hi mish, just wondering if they will ask for AFP clearance again from me as i submitted mine last year june with other doc's its over 12 month now, do u know if they count it expired or not?


They are valid for 12 months from date of issue so if it is expired they should ask for a new one. I personally would get a new one and upload it. The only reason I say that is that if they request a new one then it delays the grant and also you don't know how long they will put the application to the side when they request more information.


----------



## Sunil12

Thanks mish, it only takes around week to get new AFP if they ask for new one. To be honest i don't think they will approve my case now. It's been 13 months and no contact at all its completely dead.


----------



## Mish

Yes even if it only takes a week the case officer will put the case aside and come back to it later. Who knows how long that time is. 

Your time will come eventually. Have your family in India had a visit frkm local officers? I have heard some get this visit.


----------



## Sunil12

No mish no visit from anybody at all.


----------



## Mish

I do wonder if things will change after the election on Saturday.....


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> I do wonder if things will change after the election on Saturday.....


Hopefully....but I don't think it's linked to elections


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> Hopefully....but I don't think it's linked to elections


I would think it would be linked to what the current party wants. For example the current one wanted to get rid of alot of staff so they did.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> I would think it would be linked to what the current party wants. For example the current one wanted to get rid of alot of staff so they did.


maybe ....u r correct but at the end it should not effect applications.

hope hope and hope something will happen good who are w8ing


----------



## AngeliquePrince

hope they will work give more grants after the election. We are all
waiting for our d day soon. Its been three weeks now and no reply until now after providing the outstanding documents. Turning 10 months this July. Keep fingers crossed!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

today is election day. Let us all hope for the best. More grants starting next week for us.


----------



## Maximelian

AngeliquePrince said:


> today is election day. Let us all hope for the best. More grants starting next week for us.


Just when the labor party win in this election !!


----------



## Tazzamaraz

Hi,

My 801 eligibility date is 16 July 2016. Has anyone around this date had an early invitation? 

Thanks


----------



## bomba_daniel

Hi Tazzamaraz,

It's normal to receive invitation a few weeks before your eligibility date. So, time to prepare the documents and submit the application when you're ready.

Regards,
Daniel



Tazzamaraz said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 801 eligibility date is 16 July 2016. Has anyone around this date had an early invitation?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Saigonant

Woo Hoo! I'm in the 801 Waiting Room now. Eligible December 19, 2016

Over the moon
Onshore application.
820 granted July 1st, 2016!
18 months wait.
Vietnamese National married to an Australian citizen.


----------



## bomba_daniel

Welcome aboard Saigonant!



Saigonant said:


> Woo Hoo! I'm in the 801 Waiting Room now. Eligible December 19, 2016
> 
> Over the moon
> Onshore application.
> 820 granted July 1st, 2016!
> 18 months wait.
> Vietnamese National married to an Australian citizen.


----------



## Melb

Hi friends

Our AFP Police check got exited shoud we upload new one ..we r in 13 months from eligibility date.

any suggestions 

Melb


----------



## bomba_daniel

Hi Melb,

The police check only valid for 12 months, so I would do it and upload the new one as soon as it's expired. (I've reached 11 months since the eligibility date )

Unless you don't mind further delay of your grant when they ask for a new one...

Btw, did immi ask for outstanding information (if so, how long did you wait since then) or you have been waiting for 13 months without any communication from them?

Cheers,



Melb said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Our AFP Police check got exited shoud we upload new one ..we r in 13 months from eligibility date.
> 
> any suggestions
> 
> Melb


----------



## Melb

bomba_daniel said:


> Hi Melb,
> 
> The police check only valid for 12 months, so I would do it and upload the new one as soon as it's expired. (I've reached 11 months since the eligibility date )
> 
> Unless you don't mind further delay of your grant when they ask for a new one...
> 
> Btw, did immi ask for outstanding information (if so, how long did you wait since then) or you have been waiting for 13 months without any communication from them?
> 
> Cheers,


Have been w8ing from 13 months without any communication frm Dibp. anyway thanks for ur suggestions..will apply for new police check and will upload.

tks


----------



## Melb

Hi 

I am not able to login to.immi account..it's actually allows login but when we click on our application status...it says...this service is temporary unavailable. please try later all in red colors.


is anyone getting this message after login to immi account.

thanks


----------



## Dayvt

bomba_daniel said:


> Hi Melb,
> 
> The police check only valid for 12 months, so I would do it and upload the new one as soon as it's expired. (I've reached 11 months since the eligibility date )
> 
> Unless you don't mind further delay of your grant when they ask for a new one...
> 
> Btw, did immi ask for outstanding information (if so, how long did you wait since then) or you have been waiting for 13 months without any communication from them?
> 
> Cheers,


Mate, you must be close now. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Melb

Dayvt said:


> Mate, you must be close now. Fingers crossed for you


hope hope and Only hope...we have nothing else...now

what more immigration will delay now

we are alreday in 13th months....lolz.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Melb,

You probably should get a new one. I have been asked my AFP last month and now still on the waiting game. Hope those who are now in 12 months above shall get their
grants.


----------



## Melb

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Melb,
> 
> You probably should get a new one. I have been asked my AFP last month and now still on the waiting game. Hope those who are now in 12 months above shall get their
> grants.


yes....m thinking of applying ago again..


----------



## KatieQ

I had applied for the 820/801 back in March 2014 and I was incredibly slack with the medical check and had to wait forever for police checks to come back. But I am so happy to say that today I was granted both the temporary and permanent partner visas and that this beautiful, wonderful, amazing country will be my home. Where I can have and raise my family with my partner.  And apply for Citizenship from next year!

Good luck to everybody else who is still waiting!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats KatieQ, you are lucky! done with the waiting period.


----------



## ScarlettOhara

Hi Mish & all,

I submitted my 801 application in paper and it has been 9.4 months from the eligebility date. I am currently home in Europe due to minor health reasons, is there a way that I am able to check the process online even though I submitted in paper?
I dont know if they have not processed because I have been oversees for a couple of months now, I called the department of immigration before I left and they advised that for the 801 I can either be offshore or onshore. Can anyone confirm? I applied onshore for 820 in October 2013, granted May 2014, asked to supply further documents in August 2015 which we did in early September 2015. Been waiting ever since. Low risk country.

Thanks everyone
Scarlett


----------



## Mish

Hi Scarlett 

Unfortunately even applying online doesn't tell you anything.

They are quoting 12 to 15 months however some have gotten it in less time than this.

From memory there was a person from the USA that took over 10 months.

Unfortunately it is just a wait thing.


----------



## ScarlettOhara

Thanks Mish,

wow thats really so long. I sometimes feel that my life has been on hold for years, its hard to move forward when everything is up in the air. Going from the spreadsheet I am now the second longest waiting person from the low risk countries.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

hi Scarlett,

I myself was asked last month on my AFP but after that no news till now&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## Melb

ScarlettOhara said:


> Hi Mish & all,
> 
> I submitted my 801 application in paper and it has been 9.4 months from the eligebility date. I am currently home in Europe due to minor health reasons, is there a way that I am able to check the process online even though I submitted in paper?
> I dont know if they have not processed because I have been oversees for a couple of months now, I called the department of immigration before I left and they advised that for the 801 I can either be offshore or onshore. Can anyone confirm? I applied onshore for 820 in October 2013, granted May 2014, asked to supply further documents in August 2015 which we did in early September 2015. Been waiting ever since. Low risk country.
> 
> Thanks everyone
> Scarlett


Applying 801 visa has become fun now. people are w8ing more than 15th months immigration dont care how it's impacting there life.

even applying online don't make any difference. 801 is visa has become ....like a suckling straw with empty bottle.

Yes I am here bit frustrated but that will not effects anything at all.

it's such a shame that such a developed country dont know how to fill the sufficient staff in immigration department.

801 is just a w8ing game and we have to blindly trust them. from my sife....hope and positivity to all applications .

cheers


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Melb,

we are in the same boat. We dont know really know how huge the backlog is but you would wonder after asking for additional docs at the end of the the assessment then all of a sudden no communication. The only hope that we have is to wait and wait until our case gets finalised probably dont expect until you hit 15 months which is a bit longer and annoying for us. But let us still hamg on there. I will give them a call if I hit 12 months. Hope not!


----------



## Melb

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Melb,
> 
> we are in the same boat. We dont know really know how huge the backlog is but you would wonder after asking for additional docs at the end of the the assessment then all of a sudden no communication. The only hope that we have is to wait and wait until our case gets finalised probably dont expect until you hit 15 months which is a bit longer and annoying for us. But let us still hamg on there. I will give them a call if I hit 12 months. Hope not!


hope u will get soon.


----------



## Saigonant

Melb said:


> Applying 801 visa has become fun now. people are w8ing more than 15th months immigration dont care how it's impacting there life.
> 
> even applying online don't make any difference. 801 is visa has become ....like a suckling straw with empty bottle.
> 
> Yes I am here bit frustrated but that will not effects anything at all.
> 
> it's such a shame that such a developed country dont know how to fill the sufficient staff in immigration department.
> 
> 801 is just a w8ing game and we have to blindly trust them. from my sife....hope and positivity to all applications .
> 
> cheers


Hello,

I normally do not reply to negative comments but you should feel lucky to have the opportunity to live in this country. It is no fault of the department that they are dealing with a backlog and the processing times should be improving in the future. The waiting period is not only because of the lack of staff but the change in attitude towards the processing times, yes even a developed country has 'red tape'.

Personally I do feel that wit the 801 it should be least 2-3+ years before a decision is made and granted. Marriage visa is just something people exploit now and many marriages are only exercised to obtain the visa, if not then people would just freely live together. The department know this and want to make sure people are marrying for the right reasons and hopefully for the longer term.

If you only knew how many rumors I heard of years ago about people taking up marriage in order to reside in Australia you would be astounded.

I too am in the same line as you but are willing to take however long is needed and continue to live the normal family daily life with the 820 until such decision is made on the 801.


----------



## Dayvt

ScarlettOhara said:


> Hi Mish & all,
> 
> I submitted my 801 application in paper and it has been 9.4 months from the eligebility date. I am currently home in Europe due to minor health reasons, is there a way that I am able to check the process online even though I submitted in paper?
> I dont know if they have not processed because I have been oversees for a couple of months now, I called the department of immigration before I left and they advised that for the 801 I can either be offshore or onshore. Can anyone confirm? I applied onshore for 820 in October 2013, granted May 2014, asked to supply further documents in August 2015 which we did in early September 2015. Been waiting ever since. Low risk country.
> 
> Thanks everyone
> Scarlett


Hi Scarlett,
I can't see your name in the spreadsheet, but I'm on similar timeline as you. I also applied in paper. I applied in September 2015.
I am keeping a lookout for bomba_Daniel as he was about a month before us. I know that immigration had already contacted him for more information (police check) which is a good sign on my opinion.
It frustrating, but we have no real ability to check on progress.
Good luck and I am sure we will hear soming in the coming weeks or
Months.
Dayvt


----------



## Melb

Saigonant said:


> Hello,
> 
> I normally do not reply to negative comments but you should feel lucky to have the opportunity to live in this country. It is no fault of the department that they are dealing with a backlog and the processing times should be improving in the future. The waiting period is not only because of the lack of staff but the change in attitude towards the processing times, yes even a developed country has 'red tape'.
> 
> Personally I do feel that wit the 801 it should be least 2-3+ years before a decision is made and granted. Marriage visa is just something people exploit now and many marriages are only exercised to obtain the visa, if not then people would just freely live together. The department know this and want to make sure people are marrying for the right reasons and hopefully for the longer term.
> 
> If you only knew how many rumors I heard of years ago about people taking up marriage in order to reside in Australia you would be astounded.
> 
> I too am in the same line as you but are willing to take however long is needed and continue to live the normal family daily life with the 820 until such decision is made on the 801.


it doesn't matter if u reply or not. it's a open platform for suggestions and comments

Secondly u don't have any idea how it feels when u apply for state govt or federal govt jobs and ur resume get selected from thousands of applicants and at end u recieved a rejection just bec u hold a temporary residency.

if marriage are used as a fraud then it's department job to do proper investigation...rather delaying the processing time.

rest god bless u and ur thoughts. as I said it's open platform to share views.

cheers


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Saigonant,

it is alright to react on the things posted, I just wonder as to why it takes awhile bit it doesnt mean that we question Immigration's ability to decide on our cases. The fact of the matter is that many have been asked for outstanding documents, submitted them in a short time and yet they have not replied back. It is true that marriage scams are rotting the system but I believe everyone believes that at some point they do not follow the timeline that they were saying based on the lodgement date. Those people of course wonder as to why this is happening. Yes we are grateful that we are in Australia with our husband and wife but you cannot deny the fact that it is causing emotional stress especially for those applying for a job and they get rejected. I hope that the new government will have a mandate to improve the system especially for the Partners visa. Everyone wants to get started with their lives. It is just we are human and we have emotions. I am pretty sure Immigration is doing their best to finalised majority of the backlogs. Let us be positive.


----------



## Melb

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Saigonant,
> 
> it is alright to react on the things posted, I just wonder as to why it takes awhile bit it doesnt mean that we question Immigration's ability to decide on our cases. The fact of the matter is that many have been asked for outstanding documents, submitted them in a short time and yet they have not replied back. It is true that marriage scams are rotting the system but I believe everyone believes that at some point they do not follow the timeline that they were saying based on the lodgement date. Those people of course wonder as to why this is happening. Yes we are grateful that we are in Australia with our husband and wife but you cannot deny the fact that it is causing emotional stress especially for those applying for a job and they get rejected. I hope that the new government will have a mandate to improve the system especially for the Partners visa. Everyone wants to get started with their lives. It is just we are human and we have emotions. I am pretty sure Immigration is doing their best to finalised majority of the backlogs. Let us be positive.


absolutely agree.


----------



## Saigonant

Melb said:


> it doesn't matter if u reply or not. it's a open platform for suggestions and comments
> 
> Secondly u don't have any idea how it feels when u apply for state govt or federal govt jobs and ur resume get selected from thousands of applicants and at end u recieved a rejection just bec u hold a temporary residency.
> 
> if marriage are used as a fraud then it's department job to do proper investigation...rather delaying the processing time.
> 
> rest god bless u and ur thoughts. as I said it's open platform to share views.
> 
> cheers


Let's hope you get the desired end result you seek.

However we do know what it's like to not get Government/ State jobs for other reasons, which I may add is super difficult to obtain even for citizens.


----------



## Saigonant

Melb said:


> absolutely agree.


I agree also apart from one fact.

I feel the department does not have to answer to applicants other than what they request, it is unfortunately a 'one way street' and they are entitled to dictate the terms.

Yes, it can be a brutal process but to suggest they show no emotion is incorrect.


----------



## Mish

I work for federal govt and we only employ citizens.

State government do employ temporary residents but they have to look at citizens and temporary residents first. They will look at NZ citizens before temporary residents from other countries.

Maybe look at private organisations.

Police checks - it is common for a person to contact the applicant prior to the case officer looking so that everything is there when the case officer gets the case.

DIBP only have so many people that do the job due to staff cuts. They are under enough pressure as it is.

I do agree with Saigonant that PR should be longer due to visa fraud. 

I don't imagine much changing because the same party is still in power we have not had a change in prime minister.

Enjoy the wait. Plan a holiday. Join the gym. Get fit. Enjoy life.


----------



## Saigonant

The one thing I do think is ridiculous, why the reapplication for the 801 after the 820 is approved.

They should only require futher evidence rather than a complete resubmission, this process could be streamlined somewhat.


----------



## Mish

It is to show that you are still together. If they didn't ask for joint financial etc they would not know.

Really I don't mind if it means 1 fraudulent person gets rejected.

Also people are not notifying DIBP of the relationship breakdown which is a problem too.

Essentially we are just supplying updated evidence.


----------



## Saigonant

Mish said:


> It is to show that you are still together. If they didn't ask for joint financial etc they would not know.
> 
> Really I don't mind if it means 1 fraudulent person gets rejected.
> 
> Also people are not notifying DIBP of the relationship breakdown which is a problem too.


I understand that but the; info form, 888 forms, application forms and Stat decs?


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> It is to show that you are still together. If they didn't ask for joint financial etc they would not know.
> 
> Really I don't mind if it means 1 fraudulent person gets rejected.
> 
> Also people are not notifying DIBP of the relationship breakdown which is a problem too.
> 
> Essentially we are just supplying updated evidence.


I think immigration should do home visits and shoud indeep investigation and with that visa fraud will decline and innocent application will get swift process.


----------



## Melb

Saigonant said:


> I understand that but the; info form, 888 forms, application forms and Stat decs?


it's a standard and 888 form used as a reference that u are still in true relationship...stat decs are the part of policy standards.


----------



## Saigonant

Melb said:


> it's a standard and 888 form used as a reference that u are still in true relationship...stat decs are the part of policy standards.


I am aware but my point is that people can easily lie on these whereas other evidence is a bit more difficult to fabricate.


----------



## Melb

Saigonant said:


> I am aware but my point is that people can easily lie on these whereas other evidence is a bit more difficult to fabricate.


Yes I exactly know what u r saying...but it's upto immigration to decide. to catch fraud and lie cases they might be having some policies and standards.

might be we don't know how immigration tracks and catch those cases , it might be secret tool. my husband also works in state govt. and they have some code of conducts which every department have to follow before granting any type of visa..

I belive immigration has a short staff and I also came across from DIBP department member who just live near to our office that they are working hard to deal with bunch of files. Rest I can expect few grants soon because govt. has also been elected and now they will woke bit fast.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> I think immigration should do home visits and shoud indeep investigation and with that visa fraud will decline and innocent application will get swift process.


Home visits would cost them alot of money and fees would need to be increased.


----------



## Mish

Saigonant said:


> I understand that but the; info form, 888 forms, application forms and Stat decs?


They all show proof too and stat decs are legally binding and if you lie can face jail time.

I don't know of anyone who would lie on a stat dec.


----------



## Saigonant

Mish said:


> They all show proof too and stat decs are legally binding and if you lie can face jail time.
> 
> I don't know of anyone who would lie on a stat dec.


Nor do I but there must have been examples of people fabricating or stretching the truth. Perhaps they see the relationship in a different light but they have been cancelled and I am sure the Stat Dec or 888 stories don't add up.


----------



## bomba_daniel

Well said AngeliquePrince.

Each of us have different circumstances, so it's unfair to judge others reaction based on their own experience. The base line is whoever have been waiting for similar time like me (11 months) , they were being told officially the average waiting time was 6-8 months at the time they lodged their 801. I personally think they have every right to be emotional or frustrated due to the fact that the waiting time is significantly longer than what they have been told, I heard some of them even never getting any communication over one year wait.

Furthermore, philipg and I have been asked for further information and we have provided immi longer than a months ago (almost 3 months for philipg), yet no communication at all. Whatever the reasons / excuses couldn't explain the huge delay after they have been provided the extra info, as those extra info really doesn't take much time to verify (compare to the initial application). I have no problem to provide whatever more they ask for but just found it frustrated for no communication when you knew your case has been looked into already.

Just want to respond to those who tried to explain the long wait was a measure to avoid marriage fraud. If gov or immi dept think the 2 years waiting time between 820 and 801 is not long enough to avoid fraud, fix the bloody law, make it 3 or 4 years, whatever they like, as long as the applicant is well aware what the waiting time it will be when they lodge the application.

Regards,
Daniel



AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Saigonant,
> 
> it is alright to react on the things posted, I just wonder as to why it takes awhile bit it doesnt mean that we question Immigration's ability to decide on our cases. The fact of the matter is that many have been asked for outstanding documents, submitted them in a short time and yet they have not replied back. It is true that marriage scams are rotting the system but I believe everyone believes that at some point they do not follow the timeline that they were saying based on the lodgement date. Those people of course wonder as to why this is happening. Yes we are grateful that we are in Australia with our husband and wife but you cannot deny the fact that it is causing emotional stress especially for those applying for a job and they get rejected. I hope that the new government will have a mandate to improve the system especially for the Partners visa. Everyone wants to get started with their lives. It is just we are human and we have emotions. I am pretty sure Immigration is doing their best to finalised majority of the backlogs. Let us be positive.


----------



## Saigonant

bomba_daniel said:


> Well said AngeliquePrince.
> 
> Each of us have different circumstances, so it's unfair to judge others reaction based on their own experience. The base line is whoever have been waiting for similar time like me (11 months) , they were being told officially the average waiting time was 6-8 months at the time they lodged their 801. I personally think they have every right to be emotional or frustrated due to the fact that the waiting time is significantly longer than what they have been told, I heard some of them even never getting any communication over one year wait.
> 
> Furthermore, philipg and I have been asked for further information and we have provided immi longer than a months ago (almost 3 months for philipg), yet no communication at all. Whatever the reasons / excuses couldn't explain the huge delay after they have been provided the extra info, as those extra info really doesn't take much time to verify (compare to the initial application). I have no problem to provide whatever more they ask for but just found it frustrated for no communication when you knew your case has been looked into already.
> 
> Just want to respond to those who tried to explain the long wait was a measure to avoid marriage fraud. If gov or immi dept think the 2 years waiting time between 820 and 801 is not long enough to avoid fraud, fix the bloody law, make it 3 or 4 years, whatever they like, as long as the applicant is well aware what the waiting time it will be when they lodge the application.
> 
> Regards,
> Daniel


I agree that there should be full disclosure and transparency but this is the Government we are dealing with and it is hard to get a straight answer at the best of time, laws are written and followed however the interpretation is the issue.
My migration agent just sent through the advice letter for our 801 and it states on the bottom 12 - 15 months.

I can assure everyone that having a family with child and being in limbo is dam awful but what are we to do other than wait, pray and live life to the fullest regardless of the obstacles.

The attack on the Australian Government, rather to single it out as being totally incompetent was my first and only negative reaction.

I can assure you my dealings in South East Asia have been nothing short of an emotional, financial and physical stress. A bureaucratic nightmare.

At least here there is hope

Best Wishes To All Of You!


----------



## Mish

All government departments are the same. I have been waiting over 2 months for my income tax return to be processed.....

The non-communication from government departments is something you will need to get use to if you want to live in Australia.


----------



## Saigonant

I've been in conversation with a source close to the department. Longer processing times have also come about due to domestic violence cases in relationships.


----------



## PatienceSummoner

Melb said:


> hope hope and Only hope...we have nothing else...now
> 
> what more immigration will delay now
> 
> we are alreday in 13th months....lolz.


Defo! Its been 18 months since we applied and the only response i am able to get is that :

We are trying hard to finalise this application as soon as we can but there are some departmental checks and their clearances are awaited and as soon as we will receive those clearances we will finalise this application and ....

So yeah hold on buddy!!
Anyhow what are they referring to with those checks?


----------



## Melb

PatienceSummoner said:


> Defo! Its been 18 months since we applied and the only response i am able to get is that :
> 
> We are trying hard to finalise this application as soon as we can but there are some departmental checks and their clearances are awaited and as soon as we will receive those clearances we will finalise this application and ....
> 
> So yeah hold on buddy!!
> Anyhow what are they referring to with those checks?


don't know anything. need 2 ask expert.


----------



## Mish

PatienceSummoner said:


> Defo! Its been 18 months since we applied and the only response i am able to get is that :
> 
> We are trying hard to finalise this application as soon as we can but there are some departmental checks and their clearances are awaited and as soon as we will receive those clearances we will finalise this application and ....
> 
> So yeah hold on buddy!!
> Anyhow what are they referring to with those checks?


Does the applicant hold a 820 or still on a BVA? If BVA then it is the security checks they are waiting on and even DIBP can't tell you when they will be back.

Pakistan is one of the few countries where security checks can take forever. UUnfortunately all you can do is wait.

We had one from Syria take 20ish months to process, one from Yemen take 18 months to process. There is one from Lebanon still processing after 2 years.


----------



## PatienceSummoner

Mish said:


> Does the applicant hold a 820 or still on a BVA? If BVA then it is the security checks they are waiting on and even DIBP can't tell you when they will be back.
> 
> Pakistan is one of the few countries where security checks can take forever. UUnfortunately all you can do is wait.
> 
> We had one from Syria take 20ish months to process, one from Yemen take 18 months to process. There is one from Lebanon still processing after 2 years.


Oh My Word!
I see. Well my partner called embassy recently and they told her that everything is complete (your file) and has been sent forward (to where???) and that you will be notified as soon as a decision is made. On that same day i received the response of departmental checks and clearances that are being waited for.

Don't really know what to make out of that!
But yeah playing their waiting game


----------



## Mish

PatienceSummoner said:


> Oh My Word!
> I see. Well my partner called embassy recently and they told her that everything is complete (your file) and has been sent forward (to where???) and that you will be notified as soon as a decision is made. On that same day i received the response of departmental checks and clearances that are being waited for.
> 
> Don't really know what to make out of that!
> But yeah playing their waiting game


You mention embassy does that mean that she applied offshore?

With all government departments you can get a different answer each time you call.


----------



## PatienceSummoner

Mish said:


> You mention embassy does that mean that she applied offshore?
> 
> With all government departments you can get a different answer each time you call.


Yeah offshore as she was and is offshore at the time.

Are offshore applications treated different?


----------



## Mish

PatienceSummoner said:


> Yeah offshore as she was and is offshore at the time.
> 
> Are offshore applications treated different?


Yes. With offshore applications the only person that can issue the visa is an Australian officer so because majority are not Australian citizens. So the case officer can not make the decision they just make the recommendation.

So depending on who at the embassy has given you the correct information you are either waiting on security checks or waiting for the Australian officer to sign off.

Which response that you were given is correct who knows.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mish,

When you say offshore does this means the 100 visa or from PMV status?


----------



## Mish

309. The op's wife is offshore awaiting a 309. The same process goes for a PMV too.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Oh i see. because I came from PMV maybe they are still checking things from my home country although I was not asked for a police check because I did not come back since the approval of my 820. But who knows what they are checking. I was just asked about a new AFP with my single name and my husband's passport copy. Well, I guess hope is the best weapon at the moment.


----------



## Mish

No they don't worry about the home country unless you have spent 12 months or more since the 820 grant.

They just have a backlog at the moment. That is all. It is just the ... less staff to do the same amount or more work.

I do believe they are doing the best that they can do.

I imagine DIBP have a quota they have to do per month and each case officer would be getting new cases each day.

I can't imagine it getting any better in the short term with all the issues with fraud etc. Even the 100's are an average of 8.5 months and they use to alot faster.


----------



## cezar

Hi 
I applied for 801(online application) on 08/03/16 its been 16 months and still waiting. 

1.First Case officer contacted us by email on 09 feb 16 requesting for furthers docs which were uploaded promptly.

2. Another Case officer called my wife 3 months age for telephone interview and has not replied back since then. 

Really worried 

I am from a high risk country 

Everyone I know of have been grated their PR nobody had to wait this long...
Is this normal?

Please advice.


----------



## Mish

What HR country Cezar? Some HR countries take longer than others and some they even do home visits.

How long was the interview? If a quick 5 minute that is okay but if 1 hour it could mean that there are some concerns about the relationship.

Did you apply for a 820 from a PMV or a different substantive visa?

Have you emailed asking for an update to the general email address or just the case officer?


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mish,

thank you for the clarifications. I have seen an article that they are swamp with a loth of visas to review. I also feel for them. I am sure they know what they are doing. Hope they give grants soon.


----------



## KatieQ

I can't imagine having fewer staff to do a job and then having to have more work to get done. Especially a job where the fate of people's lives is in your hands. I do wonder what sort of training they must go through in order to help them determine the real relationships from those that aren't. 

We had no interview (as far as I know, they may have called the people who gave our form 888s but we went with my partner's parents and I'm sure they would have told us if they had been called). We had a bit of us being slack and them being slack with regards to information being requested for my application. I had been on a bridging visa since March 2014 until Monday when I went straight to permanent, which was a massive surprise even though on myimmiaccount it had an announcement saying that line about "this application is eligible for consideration for permanent residency two years from application" And then I got one email saying I had the 820 and a minute later the 801. I had only just completed my medical last Thursday and by Friday it was showing up as finalised. Didn't think they could get pathology tests back so fast (not even 24 hours) even though bupa says to allow up to five working days.

I still don't even know how the whole medical clearance works. I know we all schedule our check either through Bupa if in Australia or the other panel physicians if overseas. I presume they have some medical staff employed by DIBP who review everybody's results and make sure you're not going to cost the system much money. It still seems like such a mysterious system, any insights into how that all works?


----------



## cezar

Mish said:


> What HR country Cezar? Some HR countries take longer than others and some they even do home visits.
> 
> How long was the interview? If a quick 5 minute that is okay but if 1 hour it could mean that there are some concerns about the relationship.
> 
> Did you apply for a 820 from a PMV or a different substantive visa?
> 
> Have you emailed asking for an update to the general email address or just the case officer?


Hi Mish
I am from India.
The interview was for good 30-40mins
I was on a student visa when I first came to Australia 8 years ago then applied for 820 on feb 2013 and visa was granted in feb 2014 exactly one year and ever since then we have been waiting.

I did email them asking about the status, they replied saying that they have a siginificant blacklog of work and currently working on applicants who applied between 12-15months.

Do home visits still happen? Has anyone exprienced this? 
please advice.

Thanks


----------



## Mish

Yes they do do home visits to parents in India. There are a couple this happened to but have not seen any updates from them.

Unfortunately a phone interview of that length usually means there are doubts.

Did you apply online? I would be uploading updated evidence regularly.

Considering it is more than 15 months it may be worth another email.


----------



## Melb

cezar said:


> Hi Mish
> I am from India.
> The interview was for good 30-40mins
> I was on a student visa when I first came to Australia 8 years ago then applied for 820 on feb 2013 and visa was granted in feb 2014 exactly one year and ever since then we have been waiting.
> 
> I did email them asking about the status, they replied saying that they have a siginificant blacklog of work and currently working on applicants who applied between 12-15months.
> 
> Do home visits still happen? Has anyone exprienced this?
> please advice.
> 
> Thanks


Good luck with ur application. Will it be possible if you can share the question they asked u and ur partner. it will help others who have been w8ing for there Visa.

thanks


----------



## cezar

We live in Syndey 
Yes we applied online I keep updating photos and new evidence regularly.
I have emailed them today hopefully I get some answer.
what worries is me that we want to go on a holiday next week for a month and what if they contact us for any furthur documents we would not be able to do it on time whilst we are overseas. We have to end our holiday and rush back here to complete this.


----------



## Mish

They will usually email the request and you can probably do it from overseas.

My concern would be if rejected when overseas you will not be able to come back into Australia.

It is great you keep updating them. I assume you are going to India? If so remember lots of photos with family and friends.


----------



## Taraz

Hi guys, After nearly 10 months waiting I just received the email granted 801 visa. We submitted all documents via paper and we were no contacted for any update or no call from the immigration office. This is for sure a very happy day for me and I wish yours is at the doorstep too. <3
Thanks for your supports and special thanks to Mish.

Elligibility: 20.09.2015
Granted: 13.07.2016

P.S. Mish, I tried to update the spreadsheet but I couldn't remove the row containing my name.


----------



## cezar

Melb said:


> Good luck with ur application. Will it be possible if you can share the question they asked u and ur partner. it will help others who have been w8ing for there Visa.
> 
> thanks


I will write down the key question that I remember. Hope this helps.

1. How long have known each other for
2.Nature of household 
3.Do you share any joint accounts
4.How is your relationship with your in-laws, do they approve your relationship
5.Did you receive any gifts from in-laws
6. When do plan to have kids and when would you buy a house(we mentioned the house thing in our statements)

These were the few question CO was asking about. Also she kept asking about in-laws again and again and other counter question which they always ask


----------



## Mish

Congrats Taraz!! Greats news for a HR country. I will remove you from the waiting when I get home. I locked the spreadsheet as some rows were disappearing.


----------



## Mish

The in-laws question could be to make sure you are accepted.

The kids question is interesting because not everyone wants or can have kids. Did you mention it in the statement?


----------



## cezar

Mish said:


> The in-laws question could be to make sure you are accepted.
> 
> The kids question is interesting because not everyone wants or can have kids. Did you mention it in the statement?


I am worried now what if I am overseas and they reject my application? In the recent email to Immi I mentioned them that we are going overseas for a month will this pause our application till the time we come back?

No we never mentioned anything about kids in our statements.


----------



## Melb

cezar said:


> I will write down the key question that I remember. Hope this helps.
> 
> 1. How long have known each other for
> 2.Nature of household
> 3.Do you share any joint accounts
> 4.How is your relationship with your in-laws, do they approve your relationship
> 5.Did you receive any gifts from in-laws
> 6. When do plan to have kids and when would you buy a house(we mentioned the house thing in our statements)
> 
> These were the few question CO was asking about. Also she kept asking about in-laws again and again and other counter question which they always ask


thanks 4 sharing ur questions....looks they are very easy questions...I hope u have answered very very well.....as a indian I can very well understand those questions..

Me and my partner were on holiday and we uploaded lot of photos from both side of inlaws..u can go to travel free of mind...it will.not effect anything.

sometime it's good to be on holiday and u never know u can get good news on holiday...

we were out on holiday for more than 2 months and it really don't make any difference at all.

cheers


----------



## bomba_daniel

Congrats Taraz!

It's good to hear someone got their grant and knowing the queue is moving. 



Taraz said:


> Hi guys, After nearly 10 months waiting I just received the email granted 801 visa. We submitted all documents via paper and we were no contacted for any update or no call from the immigration office. This is for sure a very happy day for me and I wish yours is at the doorstep too. <3
> Thanks for your supports and special thanks to Mish.
> 
> Elligibility: 20.09.2015
> Granted: 13.07.2016
> 
> P.S. Mish, I tried to update the spreadsheet but I couldn't remove the row containing my name.


----------



## Dayvt

Taraz said:


> Hi guys, After nearly 10 months waiting I just received the email granted 801 visa. We submitted all documents via paper and we were no contacted for any update or no call from the immigration office. This is for sure a very happy day for me and I wish yours is at the doorstep too. <3
> Thanks for your supports and special thanks to Mish.
> 
> Elligibility: 20.09.2015
> Granted: 13.07.2016
> 
> P.S. Mish, I tried to update the spreadsheet but I couldn't remove the row containing my name.


Congratulations. Great news to see another grant!


----------



## Melb

cezar said:


> I will write down the key question that I remember. Hope this helps.
> 
> 1. How long have known each other for
> 2.Nature of household
> 3.Do you share any joint accounts
> 4.How is your relationship with your in-laws, do they approve your relationship
> 5.Did you receive any gifts from in-laws
> 6. When do plan to have kids and when would you buy a house(we mentioned the house thing in our statements)
> 
> These were the few question CO was asking about. Also she kept asking about in-laws again and again and other counter question which they always ask


Hi Cezar,

thanks 4 ur reply, did they called applicant or the sponsor..?

thanks


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats Taraz! happy that you got the grant. I am the same month as yours hope We will also get our grants soon


----------



## Hollegan

Hello all
Seen to be I am in the longest waiting time 17 months already since I applied for my 801. The immigration officer called my wife and me couple month ago, however my wife was answered the call but I was busy to do stuff at gym so I could not pick up the phone. 
Eligibilable date : 12/02/2015 
Apply by online on 11/02/2015
Since then we not see anything come up, when I call them they always say "still matter of time waiting"
Thanks


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I guess we just have to wait up until they call or send an email in case they needed something. As frustrating as it can be, waiting time takes longer for the past months. Hope waiting can mean grants for us.


----------



## Mish

Hollegan
Since you are past their service standard of 12 to 15 months I would send an email and see what answer you get. If not you could complain if you want to.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> Hollegan
> Since you are past their service standard of 12 to 15 months I would send an email and see what answer you get. If not you could complain if you want to.


I tried to email them about my case to the general email vic.progessing........ but all I got just the normal automatic response them. I call them every week, but i still got nothing, all they saying to wait. I don`t know where to email, I don`t know what to do. I am really worry right now.

Anybody get any suggestions ?

thanks


----------



## Hollegan

AngeliquePrince said:


> I guess we just have to wait up until they call or send an email in case they needed something. As frustrating as it can be, waiting time takes longer for the past months. Hope waiting can mean grants for us.


but we are now in financial problems, in my case, I got a few jobs interviews and offer , but all employer needs is PR, and i have to get PR to get a job. 
thanks


----------



## Hollegan

Hello 
Just want to ask for a silly question, but i do`t know how to find the answer anyway
how can i find out or which method can i get to know my Case officer ? because seen to me i do`t know who my case officer .
thanks


----------



## Mish

You only know if they email you. If you want to contact someone just use the general email option.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> You only know if they email you. If you want to contact someone just use the general email option.


ohh thanks,
so i got nothing to do now other than waiting and waiting, over 17 months already with nothing,
anyone waiting longer than me or i am the only one for that long ?
^_^" so tired and sick worrying about the visa outcome


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Mate, we cannot do anything now because they make the decision.


----------



## Mish

Hi Hollegan
Unfortunately all you can do is wait. If you have supplied enough evidence in all categories then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> Hi Hollegan
> Unfortunately all you can do is wait. If you have supplied enough evidence in all categories then you have nothing to worry about.


Thanks Mish
yes i am supplied all the documents and evidences in all categories, but someone told me if i waiting for that long, it is about it something wrong, that`s why i am really worry and i don`t know what going wrong. we event bought a house with joint name as well, and we gave that as evidence too.

thanks


----------



## Mish

It is usually backlog. It can also be something as simple as the country your from being a risk so they take a closer look.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> It is usually backlog. It can also be something as simple as the country your from being a risk so they take a closer look.


yeah, I am Vietnam so a bit high risk country,

thanks


----------



## ScarlettOhara

Does anyone know if my 801 is not being processed because I have been offshore for a couple of months?


----------



## ScarlettOhara

Dayvt said:


> Hi Scarlett,
> I can't see your name in the spreadsheet, but I'm on similar timeline as you. I also applied in paper. I applied in September 2015.
> I am keeping a lookout for bomba_Daniel as he was about a month before us. I know that immigration had already contacted him for more information (police check) which is a good sign on my opinion.
> It frustrating, but we have no real ability to check on progress.
> Good luck and I am sure we will hear soming in the coming weeks or
> Months.
> Dayvt


Hi Dayvt
im in the spreadsheet 2 rows underneath your name. I cant see a pattern at all in the way they process it. i have been overseas for a couple of months now so maybe thats why i havent heard from them.
Lets hang in there
Scarlett


----------



## Mish

ScarlettOhara said:


> Does anyone know if my 801 is not being processed because I have been offshore for a couple of months?


It shouldn't make any difference because you can be anywhere in the world when it is granted.


----------



## Yance1991

Hollegan said:


> ohh thanks,
> so i got nothing to do now other than waiting and waiting, over 17 months already with nothing,
> anyone waiting longer than me or i am the only one for that long ?
> ^_^" so tired and sick worrying about the visa outcome


Hey Hollegan I have been waiting 14 months too.i know the wait is very frustrating.I also had a phone call from CO back in Jan this year no news since.Hopefully we will get grant soon.


----------



## JulianYJK

Yance1991 said:


> Hey Hollegan I have been waiting 14 months too.i know the wait is very frustrating.I also had a phone call from CO back in Jan this year no news since.Hopefully we will get grant soon.


Hi Yance1991.

Just thought i'll share how I got my 820 visa application. Since I travel a lot, I have to apply for bridging visa B every time I travel. 
12months after my application, they called me up and asked for a police check. After providing it, they granted my 820 visa straight away instead of giving me a bridging visa B which saved me $140.


----------



## rossi46

JulianYJK said:


> Hi Yance1991.
> 
> Just thought i'll share how I got my 820 visa application. Since I travel a lot, I have to apply for bridging visa B every time I travel.
> 12months after my application, they called me up and asked for a police check. After providing it, they granted my 820 visa straight away instead of giving me a bridging visa B which saved me $140.


Hi,can you please help me,I have applied for bridging visa B and it grant for 5 months but unfortunately my circumstance change and I wont be traveling during that time,I'm thinking of applying for a new BVB but someone told that BVB will delay my application?is it right?do you think I can get BVB for 7 months?Thanks in advanced


----------



## Hollegan

Yance1991 said:


> Hey Hollegan I have been waiting 14 months too.i know the wait is very frustrating.I also had a phone call from CO back in Jan this year no news since.Hopefully we will get grant soon.


Hello yance1991

Yes, taking very long to getting the visa, but i am waiting over the standard time so i am just a bit shaking right now, i keep checking email every hour, check my letter box everyday, waiting and waiting so tired.


----------



## cezar

Hey guys I got an email from immi I thought I can share it with you guys and hopefully get some suggestions.

The department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. 
You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. 
The timing for the completion of all checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that we will endeavour to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.

This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.


----------



## Melb

cezar said:


> Hey guys I got an email from immi I thought I can share it with you guys and hopefully get some suggestions.
> 
> The department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible.
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation.
> The timing for the completion of all checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that we will endeavour to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and thi
> 
> have u crossed 15 months..?
> when was ur eligibility date...?
> have u submitted all the 801 eligibility documents..?
> ar u married or in de fecto..?
> 
> is ur partner oz citizen.?


----------



## Melb

cezar said:


> Hey guys I got an email from immi I thought I can share it with you guys and hopefully get some suggestions.
> 
> The department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible.
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation.
> The timing for the completion of all checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that we will endeavour to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.


ceze, it's looks like some other agencies are also involved and they are undertaking some checked. dont worry nothing wrong with ur application as far as I know.
rest u will get more suggestions advices from expert here in this form.


----------



## Hollegan

Hello all

Just want to ask
Is it the good idea to let my wife call immigration regarding the application instead of me ? Anyway my wife is my sponsor 
Thanks


----------



## Melb

Hollegan said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just want to ask
> Is it the good idea to let my wife call immigration regarding the application instead of me ? Anyway my wife is my sponsor
> Thanks


don't matter at all. my husband is my sponsor and he have been calling them from last 13 months..really don't matter at all. even my inlaws who had filled our 888 has also called. it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Mish

cezar said:


> Hey guys I got an email from immi I thought I can share it with you guys and hopefully get some suggestions.
> 
> The department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible.
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation.
> The timing for the completion of all checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that we will endeavour to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.


It looks like a stock standard response to me.

It would be very rare for health, character or security checks to be the reason become these are all done at 820 stage and I have only ever seen the form 80 asked for at 801 stage once and never seen the health checks asked for again.

It could be as simple aa they have alot of applications to go through or maybe there are concerns they have and it just needs to be looked at more thoroughly.

You don't know maybe someone even made a complaint to DIBP about the relationship.

There are so many reasons why it could be taking ages.


----------



## Hollegan

Melb said:


> don't matter at all. my husband is my sponsor and he have been calling them from last 13 months..really don't matter at all. even my inlaws who had filled our 888 has also called. it really doesn't matter.


Yup Melb, i am waiting for over 17 months, so tired and tired anytime to think about it and it always pops up in my head


----------



## Melb

Hollegan said:


> Yup Melb, i am waiting for over 17 months, so tired and tired anytime to think about it and it always pops up in my head


my suggestion:

join some gym...make friends....start doing volunteering work..stop thinking about visa because ...u are with with partner...that count much...and I know visa visa is important...but if u see...u are living with ur love one...that matters most and visa is small think but something it's make u limbo when some job selection comes...in terms of employment...go and visit ur parents or ur inlaws...make plans...

I know my message will not give u 100% worry free thoughts..but atleast start doing the things whuch I have said...

good luck...have a great weekend...


----------



## Hollegan

Melb said:


> my suggestion:
> 
> join some gym...make friends....start doing volunteering work..stop thinking about visa because ...u are with with partner...that count much...and I know visa visa is important...but if u see...u are living with ur love one...that matters most and visa is small think but something it's make u limbo when some job selection comes...in terms of employment...go and visit ur parents or ur inlaws...make plans...
> 
> I know my message will not give u 100% worry free thoughts..but atleast start doing the things whuch I have said...
> 
> good luck...have a great weekend...


thanks for your advices, i know and i want it getting off my mind as well, all the job i applied for and got call for interview, they all need at least PR to get me in, try to find job but all they need is PR, even i applied for volunteering work they ask for PR or citizen


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> Yup Melb, i am waiting for over 17 months, so tired and tired anytime to think about it and it always pops up in my head


As what Melb said. Join a gym, go walking/running, join a sporting club etc. Just something to take your mind off it. Go to the movies.

You are onshore with your partner - it could be worse you could be apart waiting for a visa.

What visa were you on before you applied for the 820?

Plan a holiday if you want and go somewhere different that will keep your mind off it too especially being on holidays.

Worrying is not going to change anything and won't change the outcome ... what will be will be.


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> thanks for your advices, i know and i want it getting off my mind as well, all the job i applied for and got call for interview, they all need at least PR to get me in, try to find job but all they need is PR, even i applied for volunteering work they ask for PR or citizen


What kind of jobs are you applying for if you don't mind me asking? I know quite a few that have found jobs without PR but then at the same I know people who have PR that are struggling to find a job. I think it depends on the industry and who is hiring you. It also helps if the interviewer has gone through the partner visa process.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> As what Melb said. Join a gym, go walking/running, join a sporting club etc. Just something to take your mind off it. Go to the movies.
> 
> You are onshore with your partner - it could be worse you could be apart waiting for a visa.
> 
> What visa were you on before you applied for the 820?
> 
> Plan a holiday if you want and go somewhere different that will keep your mind off it too especially being on holidays.
> 
> Worrying is not going to change anything and won't change the outcome ... what will be will be.


hello Mish

i were international student before i got married to my wife and applied for 820.
yeah as i said, we are on financial problem because i can not find job to earn any income, we can not afford holiday or anything like that, we are hard to cover our bills as well.^_^ the visa will sold all the problem
we are really tried to say positive and getting on with our life ^_^


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately getting PR may not get you a job. I know of quite a few PR people that don't have jobs.

Unfortunately you just have to wait and hopefully it will come soon.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> Unfortunately getting PR may not get you a job. I know of quite a few PR people that don't have jobs.
> 
> Unfortunately you just have to wait and hopefully it will come soon.


Thanks Mish 
^_^ hopefully it will come soon,


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> As what Melb said. Join a gym, go walking/running, join a sporting club etc. Just something to take your mind off it. Go to the movies.
> 
> You are onshore with your partner - it could be worse you could be apart waiting for a visa.
> 
> What visa were you on before you applied for the 820?
> 
> Plan a holiday if you want and go somewhere different that will keep your mind off it too especially being on holidays.
> 
> Worrying is not going to change anything and won't change the outcome ... what will be will be.


I know everyperson is different....me too sometime worry a lot...bit I keep my self buys in day 2 day volanteer jobs....do some online study...upgrade ur skills.....upgrade ur thoughts....I know my messages will help u as long as u are reading them....as Mish said....she is very well know to this forms....she is absolutely wright....sometime I also wright some negative comments and she guide me very well....yes I know it effects life but it shouldn't effect life just like hell...

apply in city council for volunteer...they don't ask PR.

I am also doing volunteers...just for my resume ...its help me a lot....u have only option ...and that is too be POSITIVE.

u see us ....we are in 13 months and I belive our care is sooo simple...my inlaws daily ask about my vIsa..my parents daily ask about our visa...and they don't know what 801 vIsa is all about....but they know one think they there daughter is worried...but at the end I need 2 be positive..as Mish Said.

it u r frustrated ....wright negative on this form or do kick boxing...that will give u freedom thoughts...

rest...tc


----------



## cezar

Mish said:


> It looks like a stock standard response to me.
> 
> It would be very rare for health, character or security checks to be the reason become these are all done at 820 stage and I have only ever seen the form 80 asked for at 801 stage once and never seen the health checks asked for again.
> 
> It could be as simple aa they have alot of applications to go through or maybe there are concerns they have and it just needs to be looked at more thoroughly.
> 
> You don't know maybe someone even made a complaint to DIBP about the relationship.
> 
> There are so many reasons why it could be taking ages.


Thanks Mish

Yes this is standard responce from immi with no clear answer.

Its very unlikely that someone might report this to immi. We are in a a genuine & happy relationship. We haven't done anything wrong I'm not worried about it infact I would invite them to come to your place to do checks if they want 

Anyway if they want to do a home visit do you have any idea if they just pop to our place or inform us prior to their visit because me and my partner both work during the day.


----------



## cezar

For the people who are worried about their job that needs a PR is totally wrong. We hold sub820 and it gives us full work rights to work. I have changed so many job and none asked about me being a PR they are ok as long as I got full work rights. So I would suggest you to be patient and gather more evidence, anything you think might is missing and that would help you with your application. I have worried enough about this now I dont care as long as I am with my partner. Mish and Melb has absolutely put their opinions right👍🏻


----------



## Hollegan

cezar said:


> For the people who are worried about their job that needs a PR is totally wrong. We hold sub820 and it gives us full work rights to work. I have changed so many job and none asked about me being a PR they are ok as long as I got full work rights. So I would suggest you to be patient and gather more evidence, anything you think might is missing and that would help you with your application. I have worried enough about this now I dont care as long as I am with my partner. Mish and Melb has absolutely put their opinions right&#128077;&#127995;


Hey Cezar
i don`t know what happen to you when you got job or during the interview, i know i am having work and study right from my visa, but all my interview jobs and applying to they all asked at least PR to get the job, as they said that the company policy, so that happened to me when i am applying for jobs and interviews. 
for home visit, i am happy and very welcome they come to my house, because anyway i do`t have job and stay home all the time anyway. Moreover, some of the companies i came to told me when i have my PR just apply again and they will go thought it again.


----------



## Melb

cezar said:


> For the people who are worried about their job that needs a PR is totally wrong. We hold sub820 and it gives us full work rights to work. I have changed so many job and none asked about me being a PR they are ok as long as I got full work rights. So I would suggest you to be patient and gather more evidence, anything you think might is missing and that would help you with your application. I have worried enough about this now I dont care as long as I am with my partner. Mish and Melb has absolutely put their opinions right&#128077;&#127995;


cezar, I agree with ur points but I have experienced job in my field..

I have worked in retail and local market like call center ...service station...etx...they don't ask for PR. but once u will apply for proper project management jobs whuch are related to govt. policies then they are bit more concern about ur visa status ...yes officially we have full right but they give priority to PR and citizen holders...hope u are understanding what I here mean....having full rights with 820 and actually getting job on 820. Yes I have few friends who got job on 820 but I know many who got rejected just because the Human resource want an employee need to be PR because on that bases they invest on the employee on the trainings ...etc etc...hope u getting here what I am trying 2 explain..

but one think is sure if anyone is on 820 they can keep them self buys in volunteering activities....it done matter how u are supporting ur partner ...immigration understands that an applicants is on TR and they face some level of difficultys...

rest as Mish said...keep ur self buys...keep studying...keep reading books..as long as u know u guys are into true relationship ...its enought .

Rejection only happen if u haven't provided enought documents...evidences as per the check list...and they come across something is not good in there applicants relations in terms of future living...

rest...be motivated and keep other motivated...including me too


----------



## Hollegan

Melb said:


> cezar, I agree with ur points but I have experienced job in my field..
> 
> I have worked in retail and local market like call center ...service station...etx...they don't ask for PR. but once u will apply for proper project management jobs whuch are related to govt. policies then they are bit more concern about ur visa status ...yes officially we have full right but they give priority to PR and citizen holders...hope u are understanding what I here mean....having full rights with 820 and actually getting job on 820. Yes I have few friends who got job on 820 but I know many who got rejected just because the Human resource want an employee need to be PR because on that bases they invest on the employee on the trainings ...etc etc...hope u getting here what I am trying 2 explain..
> 
> but one think is sure if anyone is on 820 they can keep them self buys in volunteering activities....it done matter how u are supporting ur partner ...immigration understands that an applicants is on TR and they face some level of difficultys...
> 
> rest as Mish said...keep ur self buys...keep studying...keep reading books..as long as u know u guys are into true relationship ...its enought .
> 
> Rejection only happen if u haven't provided enought documents...evidences as per the check list...and they come across something is not good in there applicants relations in terms of future living...
> 
> rest...be motivated and keep other motivated...including me too


Hello Melb

yeah that right , all the job i applied for all they need to get me in is PR.
do we need to upload evidences time by time such as photo, bill and more? because when i applied for 801 i have uploaded a lot of photo and evidences, and the limit is only 60 files, so i just worried i upload up to the limit and when they need something i can not provide them thought online process.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

This is true enough. I am on 820 and I have gotten a permanent job. Its been more than 2 years since I got the job. There is hope just keep on trying.


----------



## Mish

The file limit is actually 120 - 60 for the applicant and 60 for the sponsor.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> The file limit is actually 120 - 60 for the applicant and 60 for the sponsor.


Hello mish
Do we need to upload the evidences time by time ? 
Thanks


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> Hello mish
> Do we need to upload the evidences time by time ?
> Thanks


It is a personal decision but I would especially if waiting over 12 months. Sometimes DIBP will request updated evidence so uploading additional evidence as you go along means they don't need to request and wait for it.


----------



## Hollegan

hello aLL
just want to ask for question
when i applied for my 801 at beginning of 2015, i have uploaded some documents to prove that we are genuine husband and wife, somehow i looked it today, it was showing " 0 received " , do i need to upload it again or it already there ? get me so confusion 
thanks


----------



## Mish

That is odd. Down the bottom of the attachment page it says the number received by immigration. Does yours say that?


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> That is odd. Down the bottom of the attachment page it says the number received by immigration. Does yours say that?


Yes it does say how many they have, but some of showing how many they have, and some showing 0 but on that i have upload already too


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> Yes it does say how many they have, but some of showing how many they have, and some showing 0 but on that i have upload already too


It is okay then. It depends what category you upload them to if they display there or not. As long as they are updated that is all that matters.


----------



## cezar

Hi I am trying to update few more evidence and documents online in my application but I dont think its updating in their system. Is it maybe beacuse my application is under review? Or just an immigartion system error


----------



## Mish

They did some updates on the weekend so it could be because of that. Try again tomorrow.


----------



## Hollegan

hello 
i just did some today afternoon it was all fine


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> It is okay then. It depends what category you upload them to if they display there or not. As long as they are updated that is all that matters.


thanks Mish
it is really helpful to join this club, all the information needed to be solved by acknowledge people


----------



## julwan

*Strange phone call from CO*

I had a really strange phone conversation with CO today - hoping to see what everyone thought?

My husband is on TR waiting 801 (for 17 months!) 
Recently CO requested more documents which we submitted in person last week. I emailed the CO requesting confirmation of receipt.

Unexpectedly today was called by CO. She said she was replying to my email. Seemed quite friendly but asked 2 questions near the end of the conversation:

1. you are both from different cultural backgrounds - what did your parents think of your relationship?

2. Do you think your husband could be using you for obtaining a visa?

I was very surprised by the last question and stumbled with the answer. Is this a normal question that gets asked??? Does this mean she has doubts about our relationship?

The entire conversation was not more than 15 min but i'm confused - was it an interview? Its making me stressed just thinking about it


----------



## Hollegan

julwan said:


> I had a really strange phone conversation with CO today - hoping to see what everyone thought?
> 
> My husband is on TR waiting 801 (for 17 months!)
> Recently CO requested more documents which we submitted in person last week. I emailed the CO requesting confirmation of receipt.
> 
> Unexpectedly today was called by CO. She said she was replying to my email. Seemed quite friendly but asked 2 questions near the end of the conversation:
> 
> 1. you are both from different cultural backgrounds - what did your parents think of your relationship?
> 
> 2. Do you think your husband could be using you for obtaining a visa?
> 
> I was very surprised by the last question and stumbled with the answer. Is this a normal question that gets asked??? Does this mean she has doubts about our relationship?
> 
> The entire conversation was not more than 15 min but i'm confused - was it an interview? Its making me stressed just thinking about it


hello there
wow i thought i just the only waiting for over 17 months, so now i see more people like me anyway. 
Sometime they just asked anyway, and if you are not true relationship, you would be shock, but if you are genuine, so everything about you is true and you can say it right back.


----------



## Mish

Hi julwan

Where is your husband from? Some countries have fraudulent applications so applications from those countries are looked at more thoroughly. It can also be that someone made a complaint that it is not genuine.

It does appear it was a small interview.

The first question is normal if you are either from different cultures or religion (or both).


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> Hi julwan
> 
> Where is your husband from? Some countries have fraudulent applications so applications from those countries are looked at more thoroughly. It can also be that someone made a complaint that it is not genuine.
> 
> It does appear it was a small interview.
> 
> The first question is normal if you are either from different cultures or religion (or both).


So as Mish say

Vietnam is really risk country, so that`s why i am on the line for so long.


----------



## Mish

Vietnam is not one I would consider really high risk but according to the spreadsheet it must be.


----------



## julwan

Yes he is from HR country. 
We expected the long wait but what does she hope to gain by asking the 2nd question - all i can say is no - i dont think hes using me??


----------



## Melb

julwan said:


> I had a really strange phone conversation with CO today - hoping to see what everyone thought?
> 
> My husband is on TR waiting 801 (for 17 months!)
> Recently CO requested more documents which we submitted in person last week. I emailed the CO requesting confirmation of receipt.
> 
> Unexpectedly today was called by CO. She said she was replying to my email. Seemed quite friendly but asked 2 questions near the end of the conversation:
> 
> 1. you are both from different cultural backgrounds - what did your parents think of your relationship?
> 
> 2. Do you think your husband could be using you for obtaining a visa?
> 
> I was very surprised by the last question and stumbled with the answer. Is this a normal question that gets asked??? Does this mean she has doubts about our relationship?
> 
> The entire conversation was not more than 15 min but i'm confused - was it an interview? Its making me stressed just thinking about it


what kind of documents...they asked more...?


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> Vietnam is not one I would consider really high risk but according to the spreadsheet it must be.


So unfair for us, all my professional jobs are depending on this. 
But alright then just sit down and wait then. 
however, the CO not even require anything from us, so we do`t know what going on there


----------



## julwan

They just asked for more supporting docs didnt specify
so we submitted 2 photo albums and a full display folder showing joint business purchase etc

When she called me today the CO hadnt received those doc yet


----------



## Mish

Which high risk country? Some are more high risk than others.

Case officers are trained by your tone etc when you answer the questions. So based on your reaction and how your tone was helps them.


----------



## Hollegan

julwan said:


> They just asked for more supporting docs didnt specify
> so we submitted 2 photo albums and a full display folder showing joint business purchase etc
> 
> When she called me today the CO hadnt received those doc yet


did you apply on online or paper ?


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> So unfair for us, all my professional jobs are depending on this.
> But alright then just sit down and wait then.
> however, the CO not even require anything from us, so we do`t know what going on there


Have you lodged a complaint?

Unfortunately it is something that comes with high risk countries due to other peoples actions. My husband couldn't even get a tourist visa when ee applied for the PMV due to others that have done the wrong thing.


----------



## Mish

I don't recommend dropping it off as things can get lost in internal mail or take awhile to reach the area. Email is the better option.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> Have you lodged a complaint?
> 
> Unfortunately it is something that comes with high risk countries due to other peoples actions. My husband couldn't even get a tourist visa when ee applied for the PMV due to others that have done the wrong thing.


i do`t know how to lodge the complaint 
i would be happy if they invite us to the interview or come to our house, 
we even bought the house together with joint name, travel together, declare all together as husband and wife to all community clubs and government agency. 
my wife is still studying otherwise we have a baby by now


----------



## Mish

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback/compliments-complaints-suggestions


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> I don't recommend dropping it off as things can get lost in internal mail or take awhile to reach the area. Email is the better option.


Like i said before

sometime i uploaded it, but it shows 0 received 
no idea


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> Like i said before
> 
> sometime i uploaded it, but it shows 0 received
> no idea


As we have said before you look at thr total not per category. Alot of peoples said the zero in categories- even my friends husband who has been approved.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback/compliments-complaints-suggestions


just a silly question ^_^

is the complaint will make worse care for me or getting me faster for processing ?


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> As we have said before you look at thr total not per category. Alot of peoples said the zero in categories- even my friends husband who has been approved.


the thing is, i happened to be uploaded too much on my attachment max is 60 i uploaded about 84 ^_^, maybe it is over so they not getting more


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> just a silly question ^_^
> 
> is the complaint will make worse care for me or getting me faster for processing ?


They will just look into it hopefully.


----------



## Mish

The limit is 120 - 60 for sponsor and 60 for applicant.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> They will just look into it hopefully.


ohh let see, thanks Mish

By the way, when the CO called my wife and asked her questions, all the questions were based on the statement that we provided to them, when we applied for 801, and ask a bit more our life, but the thing is i never pick up a NoID caller, but now i pick up all of them in case CO call.


----------



## Mish

They may not contact the applicant. They seem to be looking more closely at the sponsor these days.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> They may not contact the applicant. They seem to be looking more closely at the sponsor these days.


they called me but i did not pick up the phone, because i thought just adverting. 
yeah i think so, if the married is not genuine the application will prepare more, and the sponsor will not care just do what they can.
however if you are genuine, your partner will know what to say and care about you more then anything


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Oh my we are getting more and more people beyond 17 months. I sent an email to Immigration yesterday no success still getting an auto response. I have seen an article that says they are running out of visasa that is why people's allocation are moved to the next fiscal year. So sad. Waiting waiting and waiting.


----------



## Mish

They are in a new financial year so they have a new quota. Also if that was the case they should increase the processing time for 100's.


----------



## Hollegan

AngeliquePrince said:


> Oh my we are getting more and more people beyond 17 months. I sent an email to Immigration yesterday no success still getting an auto response. I have seen an article that says they are running out of visasa that is why people's allocation are moved to the next fiscal year. So sad. Waiting waiting and waiting.


But i thought , the Partner visa is not in the limit visa for one year


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> They are in a new financial year so they have a new quota. Also if that was the case they should increase the processing time for 100's.


the progressing time for 100 and 801 different ?


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> But i thought , the Partner visa is not in the limit visa for one year


They have planning levels for the year for how many visas they will issue for each visa type. If you look partners visas are always very close to the planning levels even though officially it cannot be capped.


----------



## Bestie

Hollegan said:


> the progressing time for 100 and 801 different ?


It is now the same 12-15 months. Not sure about the quota but i got mine SC 100 approved last week after 10 months waiting.


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> the progressing time for 100 and 801 different ?


The average for 100's is around 8 months
Never seen a 100 over 12 months.

They do quote 12 to 15 months for some and others get told 6 to 8 months so who knows.

They have less 100 applications.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> They are in a new financial year so they have a new quota. Also if that was the case they should increase the processing time for 100's.


NO Mish.

Please don't say so. Because we endured the pain of being apart in the 309 period while you gusy onsore aplicants have been enjoying life with their partners in Australia. Lol. We paid that price and we don't deserve a long wait again for the second stage. We wish always yours to be quicker than it is now. 
Wish all of thise waiting for PR quick grants

Hassan


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> NO Mish.
> 
> Please don't say so. Because we endured the pain of being apart in the 309 period while you gusy onsore aplicants have been enjoying life with their partners in Australia. Lol. We paid that price and we don't deserve a long wait again for the second stage. GWe wish always yours to be quicker than it is now.
> Wish all of thise waiting for PR quick grants
> 
> Hassan


Actually there are alot of us waiting for a 801 that suffered the waiting apart too as we came from a PMV. My husband waited 9.5 months for his PMV. So technically we (along with others) paid the price too. We have to wait longer because to went PMV to 820 to 801.


----------



## Hollegan

Bestie said:


> It is now the same 12-15 months. Not sure about the quota but i got mine SC 100 approved last week after 10 months waiting.


So applying from 100 will be shorter time then 801, no ideal man


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> Actually there are alot of us waiting for a 801 that suffered the waiting apart too as we came from a PMV. My husband waited 9.5 months for his PMV. So technically we (along with others) paid the price too. We have to wait longer because to went PMV to 820 to 801.


one silly question Mish ^_^
PMV ?


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> one silly question Mish ^_^
> PMV ?


Prospective marriage visa. We applied offshore and it requires less evidence than a spouse visa. Then after the visa is granted you have 9 months to marry (must be after first entry into Australia). After marriage you then apply for a 820 visa.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> Prospective marriage visa. We applied offshore and it requires less evidence than a spouse visa. Then after the visa is granted you have 9 months to marry (must be after first entry into Australia). After marriage you then apply for a 820 visa.


So if you apply for 309/100, it should be shorter time then 820/801


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> So if you apply for 309/100, it should be shorter time then 820/801


Unfortunately yes because there is less applicants.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> Unfortunately yes because there is less applicants.


unbelievable, i thought 100 and 801 will come to the same section and processing same queue


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> unbelievable, i thought 100 and 801 will come to the same section and processing same queue


801 is processed in Melbourne and 100 Brisbane.

I have been saying for awhile that they should both go in the same pile and then case officer in both Brisbane and Melbourne pick from the same pile. Or they could close one permanent partner visa location and expand the other.

I am all for fairness.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> 801 is processed in Melbourne and 100 Brisbane.
> 
> I have been saying for awhile that they should both go in the same pile and then case officer in both Brisbane and Melbourne pick from the same pile. Or they could close one permanent partner visa location and expand the other.
> 
> I am all for fairness.


yes that absolutely right 
100 and 801 are the same thing so why they do it differently, and one longer time and one shorter


----------



## Sunil12

Still waiting completed 13 month's now after elizliblity date. No contact from case officer at all.


----------



## Hollegan

Sunil12 said:


> Still waiting completed 13 month's now after elizliblity date. No contact from case officer at all.


i am here nearly 18 months, still nothing


----------



## Sunil12

Not good hooligan, when did they contacted u last time ?


----------



## Mish

Just a friendly reminder not to name call case officers. They are doing the best they can with the backlog they have.


----------



## Hollegan

about 4 months ago by calling to interview that`s it


----------



## Cindyxx

Hi all

Hope you are well and having an enjoyable life with your partner while waiting for the final decision on visa 801.

My eligible date is 15/09/2016 so I guess I'll join the waiting game again soon. I have a few questions relating to the second stage of partner visa (subclass 801):

1, When I submitted the visa application two years ago, it clearly stated that this application will cover subclass 820 and subclass 801. Why Immigration office ask us to submit another application?

2, Can I submit my second stage visa application online even I submitted my first visa application on paper?

3, Should I expect to receive an email from Immigration stating that my eligible date two month prior my eligible date?

4, My eligible date for 801 is 15/09/2016 and my wedding date is 1/10/2016. Can I submit my application after honeymoon and wait on all legal paper?

Hopefully someone can answer my questions. Thanks in advance 

Hope we all get our visa soon.


----------



## Mish

1/ Technically it is not a new application as you are not paying money it is providing additional documents

2/ Yes

3/ Yes - approximately 2 months prior

4/ Yes


----------



## Cindyxx

Mish said:


> 1/ Technically it is not a new application as you are not paying money it is providing additional documents
> 
> 2/ Yes
> 
> 3/ Yes - approximately 2 months prior
> 
> 4/ Yes


Hi Mish

Thanks so much for your prompt reply. Just to follow up those questions:

1, I haven't received any emails from Immigration, should I send them an email regarding to this?

2, I suppose all the new evidence will be for the period after the 820 visa granted?

Thanks 
Cindy


----------



## Mish

1/ you can submit if you don't get the email anyway. It isn't always right on 2 months. My husband's was 6 weeks.

2/ Yes it is from grant of the 820.


----------



## Cindyxx

Mish said:


> 1/ you can submit if you don't get the email anyway. It isn't always right on 2 months. My husband's was 6 weeks.
> 
> 2/ Yes it is from grant of the 820.


That sounds great.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Dayvt

A couple of quiet weeks
10 month anniversary coming jp next week for me


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I have sent an email to Immigration about my status and if they did receive all the necessary docs needed to progress and told that I do understand the backlog and the waiting time. They replied saying all docs are in and they will endeavor to process my application as soon as possible. Hope so.


----------



## bomba_daniel

My 801 application is heading to anniversary in a couple of weeks, haha.

Will get another policy check done next Tue, other than that doesn't seem anything I can do, but to focus on something else more under my control and wait for the grant date patiently.

My hat off to those have been waiting longer than me and yet staying positive! Particular Melb, many of your comments are encouraging. I wish everyone here will have a speedy grant.


----------



## Benjo11

I understand this may be a question that comes up hundreds of times a day but would like to find some details about the processing times for 801 visa.

I see that its 12-15 months waiting period now, however me and my partners eligibility date was Dec 2015 and uploaded evidence all in Dec 2015. 

Was just wondering if the 6-8 month time frame still applies for us or are we expecting too wait 12-15, or is that for new applicants?

A couple of our friends who where around 2 months ahead of us in the process had there visa all done and dusted after 7 months so fingers crossed they are getting through them! 

Just hit the 7 month mark for me so I guess if they say chronological order..


----------



## TarlarAustralia

Benjo11 said:


> Was just wondering if the 6-8 month time frame still applies for us or are we expecting too wait 12-15, or is that for new applicants?


Yes the new 12 - 15 month time frame will apply to you too. It applies to everyone who is still waiting at the point they announce the new time frame no matter when you applied.

You might get lucky and it wont take that long. most people seem to wait about 9-10 months, so slightly less than quoted. But the again, some wait a lot longer!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I am now pass my 10 months. Waiting still until my D Day comes. The most important thing we are with our partners


----------



## mighty9

Hey guys just need a little advice here, it has been 15 plus months since eligibility date. My eligibility date is/was 5april 2015 its been more then 15 months. Should i be worried? Is there anyine else in similar situation? I am from.india. no one visited my family overseas either no contact from immi whatsoever.


----------



## lam_kam

Hi all, I received an email today 22nd of July 2016 from DIBP stating of Grant of 801 visa.Background- Apply for 820 n 801 on 1/10/2013. 820 grant 14/01/2015. Eligibility date 1/10/2015. Apply 801 on 15/10/2015. Visa grant after 9 + today 2/08/2016 without any communication with DIBP. Sponsor :Australian. .applicant high risk country Bangladesh. Thank you this website helped me a lot for last few years. Hope every one gets surprise like me when I want even thinking about my visa. Thanks lam_kam


----------



## Sunil12

Hey mighty am same here, no contact after almost 14 months i applied after eligibility lol


----------



## Melb

mighty9 said:


> Hey guys just need a little advice here, it has been 15 plus months since eligibility date. My eligibility date is/was 5april 2015 its been more then 15 months. Should i be worried? Is there anyine else in similar situation? I am from.india. no one visited my family overseas either no contact from immi whatsoever.


contact n call immigration...u hav crossed 15 months. must share what info u get after calling them.

it's a backlog issue and immigration is doing best to close all pending cases ...but nothjng harm in ringing there bells

good luck


----------



## mighty9

Hi sunil and melb,

Thanks for replying, i called them last week, they said it usually take 15 months but we cant promise that so only thing you can do is wait. They werent able to give me any timeline or update. I sometime worry if theres anytjing wrong, my wife said maybe we could send email to immi minister but i want to wait a bit before we do that. I dont want to come across pushy.


----------



## Mish

When you send an email to the minister they go to DIBP and the response comes from DIBP therfore a complaint to DIBP would give you the same response.

Unfortunately all you can do is wait. We have some who are waiting 17 and 18 months.


----------



## mighty9

Thanks mish


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats I am_Kam, good news for all of us waiting. They are now starting to work on granting visas


----------



## Hollegan

lam_kam said:


> Hi all, I received an email today 22nd of July 2016 from DIBP stating of Grant of 801 visa.Background- Apply for 820 n 801 on 1/10/2013. 820 grant 14/01/2015. Eligibility date 1/10/2015. Apply 801 on 15/10/2015. Visa grant after 9 + today 2/08/2016 without any communication with DIBP. Sponsor :Australian. .applicant high risk country Bangladesh. Thank you this website helped me a lot for last few years. Hope every one gets surprise like me when I want even thinking about my visa. Thanks lam_kam


congrats bro
so lucky, i am still in the waiting room nearly 18 months


----------



## Hollegan

hello all
just want to ask, the case officer called me but i were not able to answer (actually i missed it because in the the gym room) also they called my wife and she answered and they asked her questions (she was answering the question that how we are living and how we are sharing life anyway as husband and wife). So my question is:
i did not picked up phone when case officer called, it leading to refusal ?

thanks


----------



## Mish

Did they call you before or after her? If before I imagine they asked her instead of you. I don't think not picking up the phone would lead to a refusal as some people can't answer calls at work/driving and shift workers would be sleeping.

Try to relax ☺


----------



## Melb

Hollegan said:


> hello all
> just want to ask, the case officer called me but i were not able to answer (actually i missed it because in the the gym room) also they called my wife and she answered and they asked her questions (she was answering the question that how we are living and how we are sharing life anyway as husband and wife). So my question is:
> i did not picked up phone when case officer called, it leading to refusal ?
> 
> thanks


did they called u on saturday?


----------



## Hollegan

Try to relax ☺[/QUOTE]

they called me first (as mentioned i were busy and got miss call), and then about 1 hour or 2 hours later they called my wife and she picked up and talked to them.


----------



## Hollegan

Melb said:


> did they called u on saturday?


i am not sure what date were it
but not in weekend


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> Did they call you before or after her? If before I imagine they asked her instead of you. I don't think not picking up the phone would lead to a refusal as some people can't answer calls at work/driving and shift workers would be sleeping.
> 
> Try to relax ☺


Maybe i were not picked up the phone so they could still be in process and in considering


----------



## ScarlettOhara

Hi all,
i handed in my application in paper and it has been almost a year. Does it look to you guys also as if online applications are being processed faster?


----------



## Hollegan

ScarlettOhara said:


> Hi all,
> i handed in my application in paper and it has been almost a year. Does it look to you guys also as if online applications are being processed faster?


apply on online or paper the same, not different at all


----------



## AngeliquePrince

totally agree. They are really backlog at the moment so we have to wait.


----------



## Dayvt

Randomly checked my Vevo account today and it has turned to: -
Visa description: RESIDENT
Visa grant date: 26 JULY 2016
No email from immigration yet, but it looks like the wait it finally over...1 day short of my 10 month anniversary
For reference:
Paper application
Married 
No kids
No contact from immi


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats Dayvt! You are lucky! we are still waiting.


----------



## Mish

Congrats Dayvt. Do you have a password for VEVO? I am curious because people who enter the 820 grant comment that it doesn't work when the 801 is granted.

I will be very curious to how long it takes the email to arrive and also will be interested to if maybe they post it because you applied by post (I have seen this happen to a few people).

It appears that 9 to 10 months seems to be the average for alot.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Congratulations. 

But how comes that Vevo with old visa details automatically is transferred to the details of the visa granted today?

Curious to know how?


----------



## Dayvt

Mish said:


> Congrats Dayvt. Do you have a password for VEVO? I am curious because people who enter the 820 grant comment that it doesn't work when the 801 is granted.
> 
> I will be very curious to how long it takes the email to arrive and also will be interested to if maybe they post it because you applied by post (I have seen this happen to a few people).
> 
> It appears that 9 to 10 months seems to be the average for alot.


Thanks mish!
Yeah, I was given a password back ok 2014 
Will let you know when I hear more
Yeah, 10 months look about rough for low risk, if they don't ask for extra info...I actually had a feeling it would be this week


----------



## kay0614

*801 granted*

Hi my 801 finally has granted 
Just finished work and checked my email! 
I'm really happy!! Thanks for this forum helping me a lot for this visa

26/11/2013 paper application 
aug 2014 820 grant
Elgility date 26/11/15 
Online application for 801 
After 8 months. 26/7/16 finally got my PR!

No phone interview / any doc request from immi at all.

Wish you all luck!


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Congratulation to those already received their grants.

SC 801 thread is at least seen some grants. But SC 100 thread is completely dead, no grants not updates. And I belong to that group. I don't know if there is no one waiting for SC 100.

But When I see a PR grant in anywhere, it gives some hope and energy. My eligibility date was just recently not even a month ago,

Wish you the best all.


----------



## ScarlettOhara

OMG Dayvt and kay0614 CONGRATULATIONS!!
Davyt Im just behind you in the cue, fingers crossed that mine will come through soon to (before police clearance expires).

Good news, hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## Hollegan

congrats all who got granted ^_^
everyone just wait a bit of time ^_^


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats to both of you. Positive thoughts for all of us.


----------



## Hollegan

AngeliquePrince said:


> congrats to both of you. Positive thoughts for all of us.


Not positive thought to me with nearly 18 months in wait, no ideal what going on


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Hollegan, we do not know as to how they grant others ahead of us but we can only hope that they are doing their best to finalise all pending application. Hopefully it will come soon.


----------



## Hollegan

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Hollegan, we do not know as to how they grant others ahead of us but we can only hope that they are doing their best to finalise all pending application. Hopefully it will come soon.


Yes I hope so too
So the country I am from that in the long waiting time ^_^


----------



## mighty9

*Update*

Hi guys,

Thanks for your help for answers before, i called immi ans informed them that its been 16 months now please give me updates as the email i sent two weeks ago did not get reply yet regarding status of my 801 visa, the guy of phone was pretty helpful he said he will type up a email and send it to dept and it could probably help with reply or update he said to wait 72 hours.
Fingers crossed hope i receive update or something.... what worries me is 16 months is long time where other indian applicants were granted by 14 or 15 months.
Please give me any insights of what other options we have at this stage?

Thanks


----------



## mighty9

Also the evidence so far i have submitted is
888s from sponsers family mother in law and father in law
Pics with my family
Overseas trip pics with my family cousines neice and nephwes
Our joint lease of two seperate houses we lived in
Joint bank account statements even tho not much money in it.loll
Mails and xmass cards we received
Tax return with my wife listed as spouse
Tickets of trips
Pics of valentines day etc
Facebook posts
Pregnancy report etc
I wouldnt mind if they visit my family overseas to check as my family and even neibhours know my other half well
Stat decs
Special visa for spouse to visit india

Is there anything else you guys could think of?
We did not buy house yet or car on both names, my partner does not claim any centrelink etc


----------



## Mish

Thoughts
- you mention you have wife listed on your tax return but you don't mention your wife listing you
- super beneficiary 
- joint bills
- social activities in Australia (ie. Football, movies etc)


----------



## mighty9

Hi mish,

My wife is listed as 100 percent beneficiary to my super, we submitted that at 820 stage. She doesnt work so she does not have any super.
We watch movies together i usually check in on facebook with both of us, may be i can submitt those screenshots too.
Also as i have a agent who does this for me so i dont have access to password of my online account and i cant see the progres i have to rely on my agent.
Thanks for your help mish you are a gem and blessing to this forum i always read your comments and your valuble insights you provide to people in this forum.


----------



## Mish

We supplied the super at stage 1 but submittec it again with updated screenshots to show that nothing has changed.

If you have an agent I would leave it up to them as they are the professional afterall.

Has your wife never worked in Australia in her entire life? 

You can provide a facebook friendship if you want. Just be warned it may be big - 2 years worth for us was about 235 pages!!


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> Thoughts
> - you mention you have wife listed on your tax return but you don't mention your wife listing you
> - super beneficiary
> - joint bills
> - social activities in Australia (ie. Football, movies etc)


Actually, if you are married the tax return will display both as husband and wife, and the immigration just use your passport number or something like that they will see it in their system anyway. As they will look at all government agencies.

how do you list see movie at the evident ? no name or anything the only way is picture.

for joint bill such as Electricity and Gas bills are a bit difficulty to list 2 names, but the water bill and council rate will be 2 names if you are joint name when you purchase the house.

you can buy family ambulant cover, your name and you wife name will in there

you can buy private health insurance as well as family cover just only 25$ a months per person.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> We supplied the super at stage 1 but submittec it again with updated screenshots to show that nothing has changed.
> 
> If you have an agent I would leave it up to them as they are the professional afterall.
> 
> Has your wife never worked in Australia in her entire life?
> 
> You can provide a facebook friendship if you want. Just be warned it may be big - 2 years worth for us was about 235 pages!!


For the super thing
i don`t know how it work, because my friend had done it for me, so i do`t know my wife is under it or not, how to check it ? but i got my super way before i got married to my wife


----------



## mighty9

No she never worked in australia but was receiving student new start from centrelibk untill we started loving together then she listed me as her partner so her new start was stopped due to my income it was when we started loving together in 2011.
Maybe i will send my super screenshot again to my agent.



Mish said:


> We supplied the super at stage 1 but submittec it again with updated screenshots to show that nothing has changed.
> 
> If you have an agent I would leave it up to them as they are the professional afterall.
> 
> Has your wife never worked in Australia in her entire life?
> 
> You can provide a facebook friendship if you want. Just be warned it may be big - 2 years worth for us was about 235 pages!!


----------



## mighty9

Wow 235 pages, we dont chat on facebook but my profile says i am.married to my wifes profile lol if that make sense


----------



## mighty9

Maybe call your super company they will.update the beneficiary on it and email you the document or will give you account password and you can update it yourself



Hollegan said:


> For the super thing
> i don`t know how it work, because my friend had done it for me, so i do`t know my wife is under it or not, how to check it ? but i got my super way before i got married to my wife


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> Actually, if you are married the tax return will display both as husband and wife, and the immigration just use your passport number or something like that they will see it in their system anyway. As they will look at all government agencies.


Nope incorrect. You need to physically type it in - I have had to do this for the last 3 years. ATO cannot legally give DIBP our tax returns it is breach of privacy.



Hollegan said:


> how do you list see movie at the evident ? no name or anything the only way is picture.


Shows you are going out together socially. You can provide copies of the movie tickets along with the cinibuzz account screenshot.



Hollegan said:


> for joint bill such as Electricity and Gas bills are a bit difficulty to list 2 names, but the water bill and council rate will be 2 names if you are joint name when you purchase the house.


Electricity is easy. We have been with 2 different providers (AGL and Origin) and have no issues at all.



Hollegan said:


> you can buy family ambulant cover, your name and you wife name will in there


Not all states need ambulance cover. I know that QLD doesn't.


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> For the super thing
> i don`t know how it work, because my friend had done it for me, so i do`t know my wife is under it or not, how to check it ? but i got my super way before i got married to my wife


Doesn't matter when you got super the beneficiary should be updated.

You can ring up the super or log into the account to check. If it was done before you met your wife and you haven't updated it then she is not a beneficiary. You need to provide the evidence to DIBP that she is listed.


----------



## Mish

mighty9 said:


> Wow 235 pages, we dont chat on facebook but my profile says i am.married to my wifes profile lol if that make sense


If you click on see friendship with your wife it will show everything you have been tagged in together. It doesn't show the chat history in the friendship.


----------



## Hollegan

cool thanks
let me check the super first 

anytime we go to movie we take picture anyway, and go to party as well
even we gave the immigration scan of our wedding invites and everything with our name.


----------



## Hollegan

But Mish 
how do i get my tax return with included my wife name on it?
because my friend did all the tax return for me


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> But Mish
> how do i get my tax return with included my wife name on it?
> because my friend did all the tax return for me


I hope your friend is a tax agent.

Your spouse is included when you lodge your tax return, ask your friend if they included your spouse. I highly doubt the ATO will amend a tax return just ro include the spouse as it doesn't change the end result.


----------



## Hollegan

i have check my ATO online account, it not mentioned my wife name at all 
so how do i get the letter or paper to show my wife name


----------



## Mish

You can't until you lodge the 2016 return then you can use a copy of the tax return. If you have not put her on your tax return the ATO do not know she is your wife.

You can add her as an authorised contact on your account though which you can do through mygov.


----------



## Dayvt

Mish said:


> Congrats Dayvt. Do you have a password for VEVO? I am curious because people who enter the 820 grant comment that it doesn't work when the 801 is granted.
> 
> I will be very curious to how long it takes the email to arrive and also will be interested to if maybe they post it because you applied by post (I have seen this happen to a few people).
> 
> It appears that 9 to 10 months seems to be the average for alot.


Hi mish,
I followed up with DIBP this morning and they confirmed that I have been granted PR and that my grant has been mailed in the post.
I can't seem to update the spreadsheet
Thanks
Dayvt


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> You can't until you lodge the 2016 return then you can use a copy of the tax return. If you have not put her on your tax return the ATO do not know she is your wife.
> 
> You can add her as an authorised contact on your account though which you can do through mygov.


all the tax return is done on online, how do i get a copy ?
actually my wife is the authorised in my ATO do i get the screenshot and give to immigration ?


----------



## ScarlettOhara

Hi all,
my partner and I are overseas at the moment. However, my police clearance will expire in 3 weeks. How do I best go about this? Do I send it to a friends and get her to forward it (would prefer not to as it is hassle for my friend) or is there another way?

Thanks !


----------



## Mish

Because you applied by paper it is best to wait for the case officer to request it as it may not make it to the rest of your file.


----------



## Hollegan

just want to ask everyone 
for submitting evidences , can you put some evidences in 1 file ?
for example:
super details and joint bank account together
health care and centrelink detail and concession application for government together

thanks


----------



## ScarlettOhara

Thanks Mish. I might request it now given that I only have 3 weeks left until the other expires and get my friend to send it to my overseas address, than I can forward it to Immigration by courier when they ask for it. 

I understand it can not be send directly to the department of immigration, am I right?


----------



## Mish

Hollegan - I would not combine them all in one. I would put financial in one, social in another etc. Basically keep all like evidence together.


----------



## Mish

Scarlett - correct you can't get AFP to send it direct to DIBP. The cas officer will ask for a colour scanned copy to be emailed to them.

Are you living overseas? If so be expected to be asked your intension to reside in Australia.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> Hollegan - I would not combine them all in one. I would put financial in one, social in another etc. Basically keep all like evidence together.


thanks Mish 
so what do you think ? 
put the super beneficiary and bank account together 
put the health care card and centrelink detail and concession application for state government together ?
how do you think, wish ?
thanks


----------



## Mish

Bank on its own and super in with the others as it is nature of commitment.

You don't really need to provide your health care card to them.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> Bank on its own and super in with the others as it is nature of commitment.
> 
> You don't really need to provide your health care card to them.


thanks miss,
ohh because on my health care card got my wife name on it, and centrelink said, only husband or wife is listed in the health care card, so i thought it would be a good evidence.


----------



## ScarlettOhara

Mish said:


> Scarlett - correct you can't get AFP to send it direct to DIBP. The cas officer will ask for a colour scanned copy to be emailed to them.
> 
> Are you living overseas? If so be expected to be asked your intension to reside in Australia.


Hi Mish,

No, not living overseas but after finishing my last job i went home to my parents for a couple of months and now me and my partner want to travel for another few weeks. To be honest it probably wasnt the best time for it, but my 820/801 application has been running since 2013 and this was a good time to go home and visit parents retiring etc. I didnt think everything would take so long


----------



## Hollegan

ScarlettOhara said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> No, not living overseas but after finishing my last job i went home to my parents for a couple of months and now me and my partner want to travel for another few weeks. To be honest it probably wasnt the best time for it, but my 820/801 application has been running since 2013 and this was a good time to go home and visit parents retiring etc. I didnt think everything would take so long


me too, I took me from 02/2013 until now and still waiting ^_^, but surprising you are from germany and that take really long


----------



## Hollegan

hello all
i got an email today from the case officer however they used the vic.processing....... email to sent it to me anyway.
somehow at the top of the email the case officer said " Dear Mr and Ms ..... ( Last name )" it should be " Dear Mr and Mrs .... (Last name)"
so the question is , Do they think we are not genuine ? 
i am really feel worry now
thanks


----------



## Mish

It is normal for them to send an email from the generic email address.

I would not read too much into it. It could have just been a typo or their procedure ... not sure. A friend of mine is married and uses Ms and her married surname.

Try not to read too much into it.

So what did they ask or say to you?


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> It is normal for them to send an email from the generic email address.
> 
> I would not read too much into it. It could have just been a typo or their procedure ... not sure. A friend of mine is married and uses Ms and her married surname.
> 
> Try not to read too much into it.
> 
> So what did they ask or say to you?


Hello Mish 
Basically same with the automatically generated response email from the department. 
(i emailed them to ask for my application why take so long and explained why i need the visa )
thank you for the email i sent them, and also significant backlog in the section, and the time right now from 12 - 15 months however depends on the case some shorter time and some longer time, and they try to finalise the case as soon as possible, and just wait will be contacted should any more further information requires .

that all Mish


----------



## Mish

That is to be expected that is why I don't see the point in asking as you just get a standard response. 801's aren't prioritised especially since they all have travel and work rights.

Hopefully you hear something soon.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> That is to be expected that is why I don't see the point in asking as you just get a standard response. 801's aren't prioritised especially since they all have travel and work rights.
> 
> Hopefully you hear something soon.


Thanks Mish

Hope get something soon


----------



## mighty9

I sent email to dibp couple weeks ago to let them.know its beem 15.plus months and.could they provide me.update.

I received email.today sayimg dear last name ur 801 application is in.middle of processing.if we require anytjing we will contavt u.

I dont know what to make.of it? 
Mish
Have u seen anyone else received similar email? 
I am thinkinv about waiting another.month before contacting them again.

Please give me your views.


----------



## cezar

Hey guys
I was in India when 2 officer from Immigration came to my place for checks. 

They have asked me and my family couple of question regarding our relationship. 
I have been waiting for 17months since I applied for my 801 visa.

Does anyone know what happens next ?

Only my answers where written on a paper and they were asking usual questions to my family members verbally. 

Please help!

My wife is still in Australia and I am here in India,
I am bit worried


----------



## Noel2912

Hi all. I just got the email requesting I apply for the 801 by September.
I am worried because hubby is on Centrelink and his dad pay for all of our things that Centrelink doesn't cover. But hubby is also studying engineering. Do you think this will affect our application? We live in our own have two kitties and many ties to Australia. We can't survive without each other.


----------



## Melb

cezar said:


> Hey guys
> I was in India when 2 officer from Immigration came to my place for checks.
> 
> They have asked me and my family couple of question regarding our relationship.
> I have been waiting for 17months since I applied for my 801 visa.
> 
> Does anyone know what happens next ?
> 
> Only my answers where written on a paper and they were asking usual questions to my family members verbally.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> My wife is still in Australia and I am here in India,
> I am bit worried


is ur partner i.e. wife is desi or australian born..?


----------



## cezar

She is from Pakistan


----------



## Melb

cezar said:


> She is from Pakistan


that means pak born but oz citizen.


----------



## cezar

Melb said:


> that means pak born but oz citizen.


Yes thats right


----------



## Mish

mighty9 said:


> I sent email to dibp couple weeks ago to let them.know its beem 15.plus months and.could they provide me.update.
> 
> I received email.today sayimg dear last name ur 801 application is in.middle of processing.if we require anytjing we will contavt u.
> 
> I dont know what to make.of it?
> Mish
> Have u seen anyone else received similar email?
> I am thinkinv about waiting another.month before contacting them again.
> 
> Please give me your views.


I have never seen an email like that before. I would imagine it is a good sign.


----------



## Mish

cezar said:


> Hey guys
> I was in India when 2 officer from Immigration came to my place for checks.
> 
> They have asked me and my family couple of question regarding our relationship.
> I have been waiting for 17months since I applied for my 801 visa.
> 
> Does anyone know what happens next ?
> 
> Only my answers where written on a paper and they were asking usual questions to my family members verbally.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> My wife is still in Australia and I am here in India,
> I am bit worried


I will be honest with you. From what I have seen Indians that get some visits it means they are having some doubt about the relationship.

How long after you been in India and long will you stay?

Are you and your wife the same religion?


----------



## cezar

Mish said:


> I will be honest with you. From what I have seen Indians that get some visits it means they are having some doubt about the relationship.
> 
> How long after you been in India and long will you stay?
> 
> Are you and your wife the same religion?


Its only been 10 days I'm here for 3 weeks
Yes both are of same religion.

Do you know what happens next? What if they refuse my application while I'm here do I have a chance to appeal?

Also do you think I should head back to Australia straight away?


----------



## mighty9

Thanks mish i hope its a good sign too



Mish said:


> I have never seen an email like that before. I would imagine it is a good sign.


----------



## Melb

cezar said:


> Its only been 10 days I'm here for 3 weeks
> Yes both are of same religion.
> 
> Do you know what happens next? What if they refuse my application while I'm here do I have a chance to appeal?
> 
> Also do you think I should head back to Australia straight away?


hav your wife ever visited india or to ur parents back in india after marriage ?


----------



## Mish

cezar said:


> Its only been 10 days I'm here for 3 weeks
> Yes both are of same religion.
> 
> Do you know what happens next? What if they refuse my application while I'm here do I have a chance to appeal?
> 
> Also do you think I should head back to Australia straight away?


It may appear suspicious if you go back straight away. Just make sure you upload evidence while apart.

From here depends on the answers. Some get a please explain if answers differ.

Unfortunately from what I have seen people who get a visit wait ages afterwards.

Please keep us updated though because we don't have alot of info on times and results because not many come back to update us.


----------



## Hollegan

mighty9 said:


> I sent email to dibp couple weeks ago to let them.know its beem 15.plus months and.could they provide me.update.
> 
> I received email.today sayimg dear last name ur 801 application is in.middle of processing.if we require anytjing we will contavt u.
> 
> I dont know what to make.of it?
> Mish
> Have u seen anyone else received similar email?
> I am thinkinv about waiting another.month before contacting them again.
> 
> Please give me your views.


yeah, i got the email from immigration yesterday as well
said - wait and do their best


----------



## Hollegan

cezar said:


> Hey guys
> I was in India when 2 officer from Immigration came to my place for checks.
> 
> They have asked me and my family couple of question regarding our relationship.
> I have been waiting for 17months since I applied for my 801 visa.
> 
> Does anyone know what happens next ?
> 
> Only my answers where written on a paper and they were asking usual questions to my family members verbally.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> My wife is still in Australia and I am here in India,
> I am bit worried


wow they came to your place (india) 
i am in 17 months wait as well


----------



## Hollegan

hello mish
do the immigration officer come to the addresses which i provided to them or they can find out the other addresses from the other resources ?

thanks mish


----------



## Hollegan

cezar said:


> Hey guys
> I was in India when 2 officer from Immigration came to my place for checks.
> 
> They have asked me and my family couple of question regarding our relationship.
> I have been waiting for 17months since I applied for my 801 visa.
> 
> Does anyone know what happens next ?
> 
> Only my answers where written on a paper and they were asking usual questions to my family members verbally.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> My wife is still in Australia and I am here in India,
> I am bit worried


hello cezar

is the address that immigration officers came which you provided to them or they find out by themselves ?
and they came which is in india right ?
thanks


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> hello mish
> do the immigration officer come to the addresses which i provided to them or they can find out the other addresses from the other resources ?
> 
> thanks mish


I have only seen them go to addresses in India. Sorry but I am not sure how they know the address. Maybe from the 820.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> I have only seen them go to addresses in India. Sorry but I am not sure how they know the address. Maybe from the 820.


So not the addess in Australia ? 
Thanks mish 
Just ask for more information ^_^


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> So not the addess in Australia ?
> Thanks mish
> Just ask for more information ^_^


No I have never seen them turn up at an address unannounced in Australia. They usually ring for an interview or request an interview in person.


----------



## Sunil12

I believe if u have crossed 12 months waiting for 801 after elizity date then u r heading for some sort of trouble. If they visit in your home country to check then 80% chance u will be refused roughly after 3 months of visit after asking some reasons from applicant.


----------



## Hollegan

Sunil12 said:


> I believe if u have crossed 12 months waiting for 801 after elizity date then u r heading for some sort of trouble. If they visit in your home country to check then 80% chance u will be refused roughly after 3 months of visit after asking some reasons from applicant.


my wife got a phone interview from CO, but since then we not hear anything from them again, and it was about 4 months ago, and we wait nearly 18 months


----------



## Sunil12

Hey hooligan , not expert but i think they rang ur wife to chek if relationship is still going , i don't think they will refuse u with only interview of ur wife . If both interviewed at same time then its scary cause there is chance of not matching the answers sometime. It will be interesting to see your case from here. Have u again updated new police check cause ur must be expired now ?


----------



## Ritik

cezar said:


> Hey guys
> I was in India when 2 officer from Immigration came to my place for checks.
> 
> They have asked me and my family couple of question regarding our relationship.
> I have been waiting for 17months since I applied for my 801 visa.
> 
> Does anyone know what happens next ?
> 
> Only my answers where written on a paper and they were asking usual questions to my family members verbally.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> My wife is still in Australia and I am here in India,
> I am bit worried


Hi cezar. Would you be kind enough to tell us that what questions they asked you and your parents and did the also asked questions to the neighbors?


----------



## Hollegan

Sunil12 said:


> Hey hooligan , not expert but i think they rang ur wife to chek if relationship is still going , i don't think they will refuse u with only interview of ur wife . If both interviewed at same time then its scary cause there is chance of not matching the answers sometime. It will be interesting to see your case from here. Have u again updated new police check cause ur must be expired now ?


Actually, they called me but i were busy doing gym so i missed the call and my wife got the call from CO after 2 hours after my miss call. Also they ask a lot of questions and basically base on our statement that we gave to them. i updated my police check back last year, and it will end October so beginning September i need to do one more. Anyway nothing requires up to now

But we are husband and wife, everything that i stated in the statement is true anyway, so anything they asked and we answered base on the truth anyway

The reason why i rush my application because i need jobs, and all the job which i applied for they all need at least PR.


----------



## Sunil12

Hooligan complete agree but first thing they tell u when anybody comes from overseas, people are our business , so its not easy to deal with this business its one of the only few big industries we currently have here bro .they think the longer they take to process is good for them


----------



## cezar

Ritik said:


> Hi cezar. Would you be kind enough to tell us that what questions they asked you and your parents and did the also asked questions to the neighbors?


Question to my parents 
Do you approve your sons relationship?
Do you guys talk? How often?
Do you talk with your in-laws? 
Where does your son lives? With who and which area in Australia?
Where does your daughter in-law work? 
When do you plan to visit Australia?


----------



## Hollegan

Sunil12 said:


> Hooligan complete agree but first thing they tell u when anybody comes from overseas, people are our business , so its not easy to deal with this business its one of the only few big industries we currently have here bro .they think the longer they take to process is good for them


but somehow a lot people still get shorter time too


----------



## Sunil12

Yes i know hooligan , if u r from white countries u do get priorities if not then bit of zig zag .


----------



## Hollegan

cezar said:


> Question to my parents
> Do you approve your sons relationship?
> Do you guys talk? How often?
> Do you talk with your in-laws?
> Where does your son lives? With who and which area in Australia?
> Where does your daughter in-law work?
> When do you plan to visit Australia?


that general question anyway good to know thanks


----------



## Hollegan

Sunil12 said:


> Yes i know hooligan , if u r from white countries u do get priorities if not then bit of zig zag .


hahaha 
yeah i am from very high risk


----------



## KatieQ

Sunil12 said:


> Hooligan complete agree but first thing they tell u when anybody comes from overseas, people are our business , so its not easy to deal with this business its one of the only few big industries we currently have here bro .they think the longer they take to process is good for them


It only takes a long time on average because they're understaffed. They had laid off staff but more people are applying for visas so it's fewer people doing more work. I doubt it is as sinister as them enjoying prolonging the process!


----------



## Sunil12

KatieQ said:


> It only takes a long time on average because they're understaffed. They had laid off staff but more people are applying for visas so it's fewer people doing more work. I doubt it is as sinister as them enjoying prolonging the process!


Sorry Katie u didn't understand wot am trying to say , increasing waiting times means their will be less permanent visas them to grant obviously many relationships doesn't last 4 years and fraud ones can't wait for very long period


----------



## Hollegan

Sunil12 said:


> Sorry Katie u didn't understand wot am trying to say , increasing waiting times means their will be less permanent visas them to grant obviously many relationships doesn't last 4 years and fraud ones can't wait for very long period


^_^ if you are legit so, you can live forever, especially we are asian and our religion, so i can wait whenever, but the job and time not waiting for me, i need to earn money to my family can survive


----------



## J&F

Sunil12 said:


> Yes i know hooligan , if u r from white countries u do get priorities if not then bit of zig zag .


The fact that there are so many "white" people from "white" countries waiting kinda buggers up that theory.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I believe the waiting times have increased because of few staff working on cases plus the strict regulations they have regarding security checks for all
of us waiting. Although sometimes you would think security check should have been done on the 820 stage but who knows what they look at. All hopes for us in this waiting time.


----------



## Mish

The security checks are done at either PMV or 820 stage but occasionally they don't. I have only ever seen 1 person asked for a form 80 at 801 stage.

I think the delay is that in the last few years there has been more fraud with people either not telling DIBP about the relationship breakdown, people breaking up straight after PR or people paying someone to marry them for a visa.

Maybe they need to have something where if the relationship breaks down with 12 months of PR they need to notify DIBP and show it was a natural breakdown and not because they got PR.

DIBP need to do something about the fraud which is why the wait times are high. The question is what. One of the problems that it is a known fact that a baby gives them PR so that is what people do and some abandon the child after PR or have very limited contact.


----------



## Ritik

I don't understand that why australian immi is so different then new Zealand. In new Zealand immi fee is $1250 for partner visa. You have to prove 1 year married or de facto relationship. And processing time is 2-3 months.


----------



## Hollegan

Ritik said:


> I don't understand that why australian immi is so different then new Zealand. In new Zealand immi fee is $1250 for partner visa. You have to prove 1 year married or de facto relationship. And processing time is 2-3 months.


one a lot of people wants to come and live
and the other one a lot less and less people want to come and live


----------



## Sunil12

Ritik said:


> I don't understand that why australian immi is so different then new Zealand. In new Zealand immi fee is $1250 for partner visa. You have to prove 1 year married or de facto relationship. And processing time is 2-3 months.


it's all about demand and supply , time has changed and it will change again.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Thanks Mish, I am happy that Immigration responded that they have all the documents needed, its a matter of when I would get my PR. That is true, form 80
is not part of the 801 processing, maybe some cases takes a long while so they too have limited staff to look deeper into the application. Its good that we do not have much holidays at least its a great help for them to keep on going with our application. Fingers crossed the backlog will slowly be done. Continue life because for sure it will just happen when you least expect it.


----------



## Mk83

Celebrating today 2 years and 9 months waiting for 820/801 and still on BVA


----------



## Hollegan

Mk83 said:


> Celebrating today 2 years and 9 months waiting for 820/801 and still on BVA


Wow that's long for 820 wow O_O


----------



## Mk83

Hollegan said:


> Wow that's long for 820 wow O_O


I don't know ,that's ridiculous anw last update I asked was 7 weeks ago and immi replied that they are doing final assessment for this application and will contact me accordingly and still waiting


----------



## Hollegan

Mk83 said:


> I don't know ,that's ridiculous anw last update I asked was 7 weeks ago and immi replied that they are doing final assessment for this application and will contact me accordingly and still waiting


Normally 820 takes about 12 months 
However, right now i am in waiting time I think longest right now 18 months for 801 
^_^


----------



## Mk83

Hollegan said:


> Normally 820 takes iabout 12 months
> However, right now i am in waiting time I think longest right now 18 months for 801
> ^_^


I know it's not easy that long wait ,u r waiting the longest time ,I've been following this thread from long time and I'm reading everytihng but at least u ve got ur 820 and u r onshore with ur partner living together ,that's the only positive thing in the whole crazy wait with immi


----------



## zzc8930

Hi everyone, i'm new to this site, I would like to share my situation.

*820/801 submitted: 17 Dec 2013
820 granted : 27 May 2014
801 eligible: 17 Dec 2015
801 submitted: 20 Dec 2015*

On 26 Jul 2016, I received an email from DIB requesting for a Statutory Declaration from the sponsor. and now the status of the application stauts on immi account has changed to Assessment in progress.

has anyone been asked for the same document? is this sponsor declaration a regular thing to be asked? because i couldn't find the matching 'evidence type' when i was uploading it, i end up put it under the evidence of the nature of commitment.

Cheers.


----------



## Mel_123

Hi everyone,

Can’t believe it’s my turn to write!

I have been following this forum for the last few years and just want to share some good news. I received an email from DIBP this morning stating my PR was granted (01/08/2016)! Good way to start of my week!

I noticed my AFP check that was previously provided in my application has expired so I applied a new one and emailed a scanned copy to immigration last Saturday. I checked my email this morning and my PR was granted after 9 months+! I have never received any communication from DIBP.

Background
-	Sponsor: Australian
-	Applicant: UK
-	Married
-	Applied 820 on 07 October 2013
-	820 Granted: 07 May 2014
-	801 eligibility date: 07 October 2015
-	Applied 801 on 10 September 2015
-	Paper application

I never contact DIBP to ask for any updates because I know they are working hard to clear the backlog! Good luck everyone and stay positive! I am celebrating with my husband tonight!

I have updated the “Granted” tab on the spreadsheet. Can anyone remove my details (Line 13) on the “Waiting” tab? I wasn’t registered on the forum previously. Thanks!


----------



## Mish

zzc8930 said:


> Hi everyone, i'm new to this site, I would like to share my situation.
> 
> *820/801 submitted: 17 Dec 2013
> 820 granted : 27 May 2014
> 801 eligible: 17 Dec 2015
> 801 submitted: 20 Dec 2015*
> 
> On 26 Jul 2016, I received an email from DIB requesting for a Statutory Declaration from the sponsor. and now the status of the application stauts on immi account has changed to Assessment in progress.
> 
> has anyone been asked for the same document? is this sponsor declaration a regular thing to be asked? because i couldn't find the matching 'evidence type' when i was uploading it, i end up put it under the evidence of the nature of commitment.
> 
> Cheers.


The sponsors declaration is something that you should have supplied when you submitted all the docs that is why they have asked for it.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats Mel_123. Good start of the week. Hope our turn will come.


----------



## Hollegan

Mk83 said:


> I know it's not easy that long wait ,u r waiting the longest time ,I've been following this thread from long time and I'm reading everytihng but at least u ve got ur 820 and u r onshore with ur partner living together ,that's the only positive thing in the whole crazy wait with immi


but you are still in Australia with your partner right ? so same thing man


----------



## Melb

AngeliquePrince said:


> congrats Mel_123. Good start of the week. Hope our turn will come.


Congratulations.

It's look like india applicants are not getting grants. People have been w8ing from 16; 17; 18 months ....and so on.

I am.not here to compare with other applications. One think is sure Immigration has failed to 1st complete the timefare of 6 to 8 months ...and now 12 to 15 months is also not looking good.

As per my advice immigration is responsible for the shortage of staff if they are not able to give the results on time. I know lot of fraud happen in these type of applications but one think is sure lot of true genius applicants are suffering just because of others bad things.

I am not here rasing any questions I know as an applicant I also don't have any option just to w8 but this is the total fault and failure of immigration if they have backlog or have any shortage of staff. I know in my few points some will agree and some will disagree. but if I have paid for my applicants it's responsible of immigration to close the file in 12 to 15 months...even though they have failed to achieve 6 to 8 time frame.

I also hope that immigration will keep a watch on all the relationship once they approve the PR. THAT WILL HELP FURTHER APPLICATION TO PROCEED FASTER.

rest god bless the Immigration and save indian applicants who have been w8ing over 15 months. After 3 week we will be entering into 15 months. I HOPE immigration will make some new policy which allow them to cancel the approved PR FOR THOSE WHO have o who are doing fraud into these kind of visas.

Rsst this is my thoughts I may not be 100% correct but this is my feelings not any kind of frustration.

Suggestions ....questions and advices are most welcome.


----------



## Hollegan

Melb said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> It's look like india applicants are not getting grants. People have been w8ing from 16; 17; 18 months ....and so on.
> 
> I am.not here to compare with other applications. One think is sure Immigration has failed to 1st complete the timefare of 6 to 8 months ...and now 12 to 15 months is also not looking good.
> 
> As per my advice immigration is responsible for the shortage of staff if they are not able to give the results on time. I know lot of fraud happen in these type of applications but one think is sure lot of true genius applicants are suffering just because of others bad things.
> 
> I am not here rasing any questions I know as an applicant I also don't have any option just to w8 but this is the total fault and failure of immigration if they have backlog or have any shortage of staff. I know in my few points some will agree and some will disagree. but if I have paid for my applicants it's responsible of immigration to close the file in 12 to 15 months...even though they have failed to achieve 6 to 8 time frame.
> 
> I also hope that immigration will keep a watch on all the relationship once they approve the PR. THAT WILL HELP FURTHER APPLICATION TO PROCEED FASTER.
> 
> rest god bless the Immigration and save indian applicants who have been w8ing over 15 months. After 3 week we will be entering into 15 months. I HOPE immigration will make some new policy which allow them to cancel the approved PR FOR THOSE WHO have o who are doing fraud into these kind of visas.
> 
> Rsst this is my thoughts I may not be 100% correct but this is my feelings not any kind of frustration.
> 
> Suggestions ....questions and advices are most welcome.


Not only Indian, Vietnamese like me still in the line and getting longer


----------



## Mk83

Hollegan said:


> but you are still in Australia with your partner right ? so same thing man


Yes I haven't only mentioned u ,so I am with my wife loving together ,that's what make me happy and think positive and in the end of the day they will get me visa.so lets think in this positive way &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Hollegan

hello everyone 

i am very happy right now, i just got email from immigration and my visa granted ^_^ 801 for nearly 18 months ( so you guys need to expect that time then)
so now they doing granting the high risk countries, no worry guys, your turn will come soon.
thanks mish so much for helping me answers all the information that i needed 
Good luck everyone


----------



## jediayo

Hollegan said:


> hello everyone
> 
> i am very happy right now, i just got email from immigration and my visa granted ^_^ 801 for nearly 18 months ( so you guys need to expect that time then)
> so now they doing granting the high risk countries, no worry guys, your turn will come soon.
> thanks mish so much for helping me answers all the information that i needed
> Good luck everyone


I am very happy for you. You are finally there have fun with your wife.


----------



## Sunil12

Congratulations hooligan, u must be very happy today, make sure your make your wife happy tonight ey


----------



## Mish

Congrats Hollegan. It must have been the additional evidence you uploaded the other day &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Hollegan

Sunil12 said:


> Congratulations hooligan, u must be very happy today, make sure your make your wife happy tonight ey


sure sure ^_^ thanks you very much


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> Congrats Hollegan. It must have been the additional evidence you uploaded the other day ��


Yes mish 
actually they said no further requires but if you update evidence time by time i will help a lot with the decision.
so lucky i uploaded some more ( photo, letter and bills even the bills i uploaded before with the old date, and i uploaded the new bills with new date).
so one more experience to help us getting granted ^_^


----------



## bomba_daniel

Congrats Hollegan!
I guess words couldn't fully describe how happy you and your partner are, after such a long wait for the grant. Wish you and your family all the best in the future!

And I hope it will be my turn soon.


----------



## Mk83

Congrats hollegan ,finally u get it ,so happy for u ,I wish everyone a soon grant even mine


----------



## keano

*does my wife (my sponsor) is currently expecting our first child help to expedite?*

Currently waiting for the eligibility of 801 before i can apply. And my wife (my sponsor) is currently expecting our first child, and she's almost half way through the pregnancy.

As this relates to a change in circumstances, I'm not sure if we need to complete a separate form? And will this change result in a faster processing time of my Permanent Resident Visa 801?

anyone have this scenario before, how would you approach the case officer?

I was going to write an email stating if possible to expendite my application so I am able to get my PR soon and with it I could have a higher chance of getting a perm job with better pay. Reason being : as wife is shouldering more of the burden of finance and with a baby coming..

just afraid this statement would make them think we have difficuilty in our finances and this directly affect my application..ha!

pls advise tks!


----------



## Mish

No they will not expertise the 801 as you have travel rights and work rights. You can upload evidence of it at 801 if you haven't told them at 820 but you won't get your PR faster.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats Hollegan! positive thoughts again for us. Sad to say there is no way to fast track ourapplication but to really wait.


----------



## Hollegan

AngeliquePrince said:


> congrats Hollegan! positive thoughts again for us. Sad to say there is no way to fast track ourapplication but to really wait.


yeah wait and wait 18 months but finally ^_^


----------



## Hollegan

Mk83 said:


> Congrats hollegan ,finally u get it ,so happy for u ,I wish everyone a soon grant even mine


No worry 
everyone will have turn, hopefully soon


----------



## sammy.lee

*Eligibility Date*

Hello everyone!

Hope you are well!

Just wanting to get an idea as to when my partner can apply for PR 801.

We applied for the Partner VISA Stage 1 on the 3/3/14 and was granted on 18/5/16.

Now we are in limbo, just wanting to know when we can apply for the second stage being the 801 I'm assuming. Do they advise you when you can and is that via email, mail, phone?

Any advice is appreciated 

Thanks!


----------



## Mish

You should have been granted the 801 instead of the 820 as it took more than 2 years to process.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

sammy.lee said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Hope you are well!
> 
> Just wanting to get an idea as to when my partner can apply for PR 801.
> 
> We applied for the Partner VISA Stage 1 on the 3/3/14 and was granted on 18/5/16.
> 
> Now we are in limbo, just wanting to know when we can apply for the second stage being the 801 I'm assuming. Do they advise you when you can and is that via email, mail, phone?
> 
> Any advice is appreciated
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Sammy,

I think PR visa Sc 801 was grated. Check the visa status through VEVO and see the kind of visa your partner holds. You waited for 26 months which is more than 2 years. For such cases, the applicant gets 2 visa grants consequtivly. First the temporary 820 and immediately the PR 801 in two different emails just with minutes.

So I advice you to check and follow it up.


----------



## Hollegan

sammy.lee said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Hope you are well!
> 
> Just wanting to get an idea as to when my partner can apply for PR 801.
> 
> We applied for the Partner VISA Stage 1 on the 3/3/14 and was granted on 18/5/16.
> 
> Now we are in limbo, just wanting to know when we can apply for the second stage being the 801 I'm assuming. Do they advise you when you can and is that via email, mail, phone?
> 
> Any advice is appreciated
> 
> Thanks!


you can apply for your 801 now


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Yes if the auto grant did not happened as you waited 2+ years, you have to act now and submit your evidence showing contuinity and genuiness of your relationship to DIBP as soon as possible. But first make sure the visa subclass your partner holds now.


----------



## bomba_daniel

sammy.lee, I'm pretty sure Hassali is right, someone in this thread was in the same situation and PR 801 was granted straight after 820, if 820 process time was longer than 2 years.

If not, I guess you have a very strong case to dispute. Surely, worth a shot rather than wait for another 12-15 for 801?!

Cheers,
Daniel



Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi Sammy,
> 
> I think PR visa Sc 801 was grated. Check the visa status through VEVO and see the kind of visa your partner holds. You waited for 26 months which is more than 2 years. For such cases, the applicant gets 2 visa grants consequtivly. First the temporary 820 and immediately the PR 801 in two different emails just with minutes.
> 
> So I advice you to check and follow it up.


----------



## Melb

Here comes a good day....

Got email about visa grant letter....really feeling exited but finally all paper work is over...


2 min phone interview at 11 in the moring ...CO asked few questions on marriage date...our relationship status..our home address....about our studies and work...
parents details...who came to attend marriage and reception...and after 45 in mail came on our inbox.

It's says BS PARTNER RESIDENT 801. 

Finally can't w8 to type and share to all my friends..."speciall ..Mish"

She has always been supportive to me...Mish..wish u was here I would have hug u ...once again thanks u for all ur support.

ok what more I can share...let me think..

yes on the phone CO ASKED..NORMAL questions. we uploaded lot of document and more than 500 photo's..can't tell u guys...our desk is fill with papers...insurance policy...photos...bills...tickets...travel...photos...parents photos....sis bro photos....omg...tax..our social events...our home duties....omg....I would say approx 300 to 400 pages..all in different pdf. compressed pdf.

rest don't know what to say...I am.just feeling relaxed...a big relax from collection evidences of relationships...omg...my partner is Soo happy....will go to some good place 4 dinner..parents brothers sister alll are happy....we have a big family in perth melb and sydney..rest don't know what to tyoe...sorry if I have hurt someone ...sometime my messages are hard to read bec I tyoe from.phone...

Soo it's 13.4 months from eligibility date..
PMV 
THEN 820
now 801 Approved..

Remember guys we went through 3 stages of vIsa.1st PMV THEN 820 and then 801.

So.it was a long paper work from.2012 YO 2016...from (((.PMV - 820 '- 801)))

Advice :
keep.uploading documents months by month..which we did
involved urself in some work...if not getting job in TR
DON'T THINK MUCH.

join some.gym.
healthclasses..yoga...etc


I know it's hard time.who are w8ing bUT guy immigration us doing best..it's all depend on case to case....


any questions welcome...will reply all ur QnA ...soon..

Again big thanks u to Mish and the developers who launched this form..

love alll take care...

Melb


----------



## Mk83

Melb said:


> Here comes a good day....
> 
> Got email about visa grant letter....really feeling exited but finally all paper work is over...
> 
> 2 min phone interview at 11 in the moring ...CO asked few questions on marriage date...our relationship status..our home address....about our studies and work...
> parents details...who came to attend marriage and reception...and after 45 in mail came on our inbox.
> 
> It's says BS PARTNER RESIDENT 801.
> 
> Finally can't w8 to type and share to all my friends..."speciall ..Mish"
> 
> She has always been supportive to me...Mish..wish u was here I would have hug u ...once again thanks u for all ur support.
> 
> ok what more I can share...let me think..
> 
> yes on the phone CO ASKED..NORMAL questions. we uploaded lot of document and more than 500 photo's..can't tell u guys...our desk is fill with papers...insurance policy...photos...bills...tickets...travel...photos...parents photos....sis bro photos....omg...tax..our social events...our home duties....omg....I would say approx 300 to 400 pages..all in different pdf. compressed pdf.
> 
> rest don't know what to say...I am.just feeling relaxed...a big relax from collection evidences of relationships...omg...my partner is Soo happy....will go to some good place 4 dinner..parents brothers sister alll are happy....we have a big family in perth melb and sydney..rest don't know what to tyoe...sorry if I have hurt someone ...sometime my messages are hard to read bec I tyoe from.phone...
> 
> Soo it's 13.4 months from eligibility date..
> PMV
> THEN 820
> now 801 Approved..
> 
> Remember guys we went through 3 stages of vIsa.1st PMV THEN 820 and then 801.
> 
> So.it was a long paper work from.2012 YO 2016...from (((.PMV - 820 '- 801)))
> 
> Advice :
> keep.uploading documents months by month..which we did
> involved urself in some work...if not getting job in TR
> DON'T THINK MUCH.
> 
> join some.gym.
> healthclasses..yoga...etc
> 
> I know it's hard time.who are w8ing bUT guy immigration us doing best..it's all depend on case to case....
> 
> any questions welcome...will reply all ur QnA ...soon..
> 
> Again big thanks u to Mish and the developers who launched this form..
> 
> love alll take care...
> 
> Melb


Congrats Melb ,finally ur turn comes ,enjoy ur life with family


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Melb said:


> Here comes a good day....
> 
> Got email about visa grant letter....really feeling exited but finally all paper work is over...
> 
> 2 min phone interview at 11 in the moring ...CO asked few questions on marriage date...our relationship status..our home address....about our studies and work...
> parents details...who came to attend marriage and reception...and after 45 in mail came on our inbox.
> 
> It's says BS PARTNER RESIDENT 801.
> 
> Finally can't w8 to type and share to all my friends..."speciall ..Mish"
> 
> She has always been supportive to me...Mish..wish u was here I would have hug u ...once again thanks u for all ur support.
> 
> ok what more I can share...let me think..
> 
> yes on the phone CO ASKED..NORMAL questions. we uploaded lot of document and more than 500 photo's..can't tell u guys...our desk is fill with papers...insurance policy...photos...bills...tickets...travel...photos...parents photos....sis bro photos....omg...tax..our social events...our home duties....omg....I would say approx 300 to 400 pages..all in different pdf. compressed pdf.
> 
> rest don't know what to say...I am.just feeling relaxed...a big relax from collection evidences of relationships...omg...my partner is Soo happy....will go to some good place 4 dinner..parents brothers sister alll are happy....we have a big family in perth melb and sydney..rest don't know what to tyoe...sorry if I have hurt someone ...sometime my messages are hard to read bec I tyoe from.phone...
> 
> Soo it's 13.4 months from eligibility date..
> PMV
> THEN 820
> now 801 Approved..
> 
> Remember guys we went through 3 stages of vIsa.1st PMV THEN 820 and then 801.
> 
> So.it was a long paper work from.2012 YO 2016...from (((.PMV - 820 '- 801)))
> 
> Advice :
> keep.uploading documents months by month..which we did
> involved urself in some work...if not getting job in TR
> DON'T THINK MUCH.
> 
> join some.gym.
> healthclasses..yoga...etc
> 
> I know it's hard time.who are w8ing bUT guy immigration us doing best..it's all depend on case to case....
> 
> any questions welcome...will reply all ur QnA ...soon..
> 
> Again big thanks u to Mish and the developers who launched this form..
> 
> love alll take care...
> 
> Melb


Hi Melb,

See your day finally came. Todays is yours and have my heartgelt congratulation for the wonderfull news you got today.

As grants are pouring in, it gives hopes to those waiting as backlog clearing is in progress.

Now, enjoy your life with your partner in Australia without worry of more evidence collection and uploading mord docs.

I wish everyone to be happy like melb soon.


----------



## mighty9

Hey guys,

I need advice. 
Immigratiom called today at 3pm i couldnt answet i was at work and my wife was on way tk work to pick me. Immi officer asked my wife to let me know to call them as they wanted to talk to both of us at same time.

Ok so i called and we were told to go away from each other and talk.
They staryed with names etc and family members etx and all most of our questions are matching.
I have like 4 bank acvounts 2 joint and 2 only on my name joint ones doesnt have much money at all and my one gets my salary in and my other one which i am using to save up for car.

Immi officer lady asked she will let me know soon but wanted to know why i use my personal acvounts more and not joint accounts... i am bit concerned now if she write back how could i respond...
My wife has access to my acvounts as she has card for it i never really thought about much to kee money in joint account

I dont knoe what to do and what to nake of it. Does it mean i get rejection? 
What r my options?


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Melb,

Big Congratulations.See your time has come. We are excited too when we have our turn. Good that we are getting more visas approved. Happy for you and other members. Immigration are now getting back on track


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mighty9,

Dont think too much. Not because the money is not going in the other bank it means that you are in trouble. As an advice, let nature takes its course. You said that both wife and you have the same answers in most of the questions, so that it positive sign. Let us keep our fingers crossed your grant might ne coming soon.


----------



## ScarlettOhara

Hi all,

I received an email from a case officer today to provide additional information as I have been overseas a couple of months. Me and my partner are currently in Vietnam before returning to Australia in a couple of weeks. I m not sure how much evidence to provide again now, we have been a couple since 2009 and I did feel that I provide all stat declarations, mutual bank account, address, health care, etc as required. I was thinking to provide flight tickets, more photos of our trip, mutual travel expenses as well as stat declarations from my parents justifing my stay in Germany to help them with retirement etc. I also wrote a long letter. I start feeling a bit tired, its been 7 years. I want us to move forward with our lives but this is really draining. Any ideas? I could provide Whatsapp chat history but I find this quite personal, does anyone know if it is necesary?
Congratulations on everyone elses good news!
Scarlett


----------



## Eizzi

ScarlettOhara said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received an email from a case officer today to provide additional information as I have been overseas a couple of months. Me and my partner are currently in Vietnam before returning to Australia in a couple of weeks. I m not sure how much evidence to provide again now, we have been a couple since 2009 and I did feel that I provide all stat declarations, mutual bank account, address, health care, etc as required. I was thinking to provide flight tickets, more photos of our trip, mutual travel expenses as well as stat declarations from my parents justifing my stay in Germany to help them with retirement etc. I also wrote a long letter. I start feeling a bit tired, its been 7 years. I want us to move forward with our lives but this is really draining. Any ideas? I could provide Whatsapp chat history but I find this quite personal, does anyone know if it is necesary?
> Congratulations on everyone elses good news!
> Scarlett


Provide anything extra you have, but particularly travel evidence that shows you are together. A stat dec explaining where you are and why. Flight tix back into Aus (and any evidence of plans in Aus when you return) will be good too. They'll want to see you are together overseas, and showing them you're returning soon will help too. Remember, they'll know you're not in Aus but not necessarily where exactly you are and whether you are together. Contrary to popular belief, the govt (including police) don't have easy access to all travel details and certainly won't make the effort to dig into it unless they have good reason. This is especially true for non-Aussies, since you don't have an Aus passport.

No need to stress, I think it's fairly standard for them to ask. Just watch the 28 day limit.


----------



## mighty9

Thanks angelique i hope so



AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Mighty9,
> 
> Dont think too much. Not because the money is not going in the other bank it means that you are in trouble. As an advice, let nature takes its course. You said that both wife and you have the same answers in most of the questions, so that it positive sign. Let us keep our fingers crossed your grant might ne coming soon.


----------



## Mish

Hi mighty9

What they are getting at as how you have joined your finances together. Did you provide evidence that your wife has access to your individual accounts?


----------



## Mish

ScarlettOhara said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received an email from a case officer today to provide additional information as I have been overseas a couple of months. Me and my partner are currently in Vietnam before returning to Australia in a couple of weeks. I m not sure how much evidence to provide again now, we have been a couple since 2009 and I did feel that I provide all stat declarations, mutual bank account, address, health care, etc as required. I was thinking to provide flight tickets, more photos of our trip, mutual travel expenses as well as stat declarations from my parents justifing my stay in Germany to help them with retirement etc. I also wrote a long letter. I start feeling a bit tired, its been 7 years. I want us to move forward with our lives but this is really draining. Any ideas? I could provide Whatsapp chat history but I find this quite personal, does anyone know if it is necesary?
> Congratulations on everyone elses good news!
> Scarlett


The whatsapp is only an extract not all the coversation. If you have been apart you really should provide evidence of communication while apart.

Just provide them with all the evidence you have. It sounds like the end is near.


----------



## mighty9

Hi mish we never mentioned how she access my accounts.. she does have my card all the time and get money out of it when she wamts.. she said she may ask for clarification on that i could write back saying my other half has access to funds all the time.
They asked how much money in ur perosnal acvoung i said we are waiting on my pay tonight so pretty much couple hundred bucks they asked wife too she said it could be anywhere from couple hundred to a thousand. She did mention that whenever i need money i just ask my husband and he give it to me. 
Other questions they asked were
What u had for dinner last night our answer exactly matched
Asked how.many rooms in the house answerws matched exactly
Asked names of siblings both answeres were correct
Other question dob of each other names of inlaws they were right both same answrres
They asked who lived across from the road from our last house we both said the names correct.
They asked mybwife how many times i travelled india since then she said once when we both went and co said no its more and she said oh yeah he went away for 10 days in 2015 too.

They asked if my benficiary for supper is her i said yes 100 percent... my wife said yes she is beneficiary and hisbands mother too i think she wasnt sure if her and my mum were both 50 percentf each.

They asked dates of meeting etc we both said we can tell u months and years cant tell u dates they appeared satisfied with just months. Which matched

Call was at 330 since then i have been bit worried lol will have to wait to get answer either way.



Mish said:


> Hi mighty9
> 
> What they are getting at as how you have joined your finances together. Did you provide evidence that your wife has access to your individual accounts?


----------



## Mish

It is one of those all you can do is wait things. Most of those questions are the usual questions. Good thing neither of you went out with friends for dinner last night &#55357;&#56841;.

I imagine if she needs clarification on anything you should receive an email within a week or so.

It is good though that your wife has been to India with you - that is a positive.


----------



## mighty9

Yeah mish hope i receive positive news or i will be in limbo for another 2 years hahah me and wife were joking about it.... 
They asked what u had for dinner last night i started explaining yeah i had omlette we had vegies in it you see i like my protein and fiber hahah


----------



## sammy.lee

Mish said:


> You should have been granted the 801 instead of the 820 as it took more than 2 years to process.


Sorry Mish i gave the wrong information, he applied March 3rd 2015 and was granted in May 2016....When will he be eligible for 801?

Thank you


----------



## Mish

sammy.lee said:


> Sorry Mish i gave the wrong information, he applied March 3rd 2015 and was granted in May2 2016....When will he be eligible for 801?
> 
> Thank you


March 3 2017. You can submit docs up to 2 months prior but doesn't make a difference as they go by eligibility date.


----------



## bomba_daniel

Big congratulations Melb! Good to see some grants here recently


----------



## sammy.lee

Mish said:


> March 3 2017. You can submit docs up to 2 months prior but doesn't make a difference as they go by eligibility date.


Thanks Mish, so would it be favorable to start doing the application now? and keep updating and past the eligibility date?

Thanks!


----------



## Mish

sammy.lee said:


> Thanks Mish, so would it be favorable to start doing the application now? and keep updating and past the eligibility date?
> 
> Thanks!


No because you can only lodge it 2 months prior.


----------



## mighty9

Its been like 24 hours since my interview with co have not heard anything , i am giving up hope now.


----------



## Mish

mighty9 said:


> Its been like 24 hours since my interview with co have not heard anything , i am giving up hope now.


Some people wait weeks or months after the interview.


----------



## Hollegan

mighty9 said:


> Its been like 24 hours since my interview with co have not heard anything , i am giving up hope now.


after the call interview from CO we wait for 4 months 
so waiting a while


----------



## mighty9

Hey hallogen, did they interview you and wife together? At same time?



Hollegan said:


> after the call interview from CO we wait for 4 months
> so waiting a while


----------



## Hollegan

Hello Mish 

Just want to ask, so 
you can apply for 801 before 2months eligible date ? (when you receive the email from immigration?


----------



## Hollegan

mighty9 said:


> Hey hallogen, did they interview you and wife together? At same time?


No bro
i called me first but i were busy in gym so i got a miss call from them, and then after 2 hours later they call my wife and talked to her and asked her question all about in the statement which we provided them when we applied for 801.

But they not tell my wife to tell me to call immigration like your case


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> Hello Mish
> 
> Just want to ask, so
> you can apply for 801 before 2months eligible date ? (when you receive the email from immigration?


You don't need to wait for the email as some never get one so you can apply up to 2 months prior.


----------



## pikachufan

*When is it due?*

Hi guys,

I hope someone can help me this.

My partner and I have lodged the 801/820 visa on the 13 October 2014. I was granted the 820 visa on 29th October 2015.

According to the permanent visa calculator on the borger.gov.au website, my permanent visa processing is due on 13th August 2016.

However, from what i read on the forums, I will be only eligible for assessment after the two year mark so on 13th of October 2016.

So should I be sending int he paperworks for the permanent visa on 13th of August 2016 or on the 13th of October 2016 ( two years since i lodged my combined application)?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Mish

You can send it in anytime after 13 August but they based processing on the eligibility date so you don't submit it until eligibility date that is not an issue.


----------



## Daniella24

Hello, Is anyone having issues attaching documents to their online application? As soon as I press the "attach documents" button my screen goes grey and doesn't let me do anything else, I've tried from 2 different computers and had the same issue. I already attached most of the documents just need to attach the last 2. 

Ps: I know I have room to attach more documents as I've only attached 18. 

thank you so much in advance for your help!


----------



## Ritik

Hi everyone, i arrived in Australia in 2007 as a student. After finishing study i got regional sponsorships so i applied visa 487 in early 2010 . In this visa i had to go in regional australia for 2 years and get permanent visa ( very easy). But they did not open my file till 2015. By then i met my life partner and applied my partner visa. Because I couldn't leave my wife in Melbourne and go country side for 2 years so i withdraw my 487. But now i am stuck in another waiting game. Its been nearly 10 months and haven't heard any thing from DIBP.
.
820 applied - 17 October 2013
820 granted- 22 may 2014
801 eligibility - 17 oct 2015
onshore 
papaer application


----------



## bomba_daniel

Hi Ritik,

Unfortunately, this sounds pretty common nowadays...my eligibility was Aug 2015, I'm still waiting and a few more guys here have waited longer than me ...



Ritik said:


> Hi everyone, i arrived in Australia in 2007 as a student. After finishing study i got regional sponsorships so i applied visa 487 in early 2010 . In this visa i had to go in regional australia for 2 years and get permanent visa ( very easy). But they did not open my file till 2015. By then i met my life partner and applied my partner visa. Because I couldn't leave my wife in Melbourne and go country side for 2 years so i withdraw my 487. But now i am stuck in another waiting game. Its been nearly 10 months and haven't heard any thing from DIBP.
> .
> 820 applied - 17 October 2013
> 820 granted- 22 may 2014
> 801 eligibility - 17 oct 2015
> onshore
> papaer application


----------



## Mish

Ritik said:


> Hi everyone, i arrived in Australia in 2007 as a student. After finishing study i got regional sponsorships so i applied visa 487 in early 2010 . In this visa i had to go in regional australia for 2 years and get permanent visa ( very easy). But they did not open my file till 2015. By then i met my life partner and applied my partner visa. Because I couldn't leave my wife in Melbourne and go country side for 2 years so i withdraw my 487. But now i am stuck in another waiting game. Its been nearly 10 months and haven't heard any thing from DIBP.
> .
> 820 applied - 17 October 2013
> 820 granted- 22 may 2014
> 801 eligibility - 17 oct 2015
> onshore
> papaer application


DIBP are quoting 12 to 15 months for 801's from eligibility date.


----------



## Ritik

Thanks Daniel and Mish for reply.


----------



## jamielannister

Hi all
I submitted my application for 801 and in process of uploading evidence. It might take a while to collect more and more evidence. Eligibility date was 8th of August. No contact was made by immigration.


----------



## Mish

jamielannister said:


> Hi all
> I submitted my application for 801 and in process of uploading evidence. It might take a while to collect more and more evidence. Eligibility date was 8th of August. No contact was made by immigration.


You mention that you need to collect more evidence. Just to let you know that the evidence should be from the 820 grant onwards. If you are missing evidence for a period then it could be a problem.

Enjoy the wait.


----------



## jamielannister

Mish said:


> You mention that you need to collect more evidence. Just to let you know that the evidence should be from the 820 grant onwards. If you are missing evidence for a period then it could be a problem.
> 
> Enjoy the wait.


Thanks for reply Mish. My 820 was granted in december last year after 16 months. There are not a lot I will have to gather but it will be plenty and I am thinking of what can be gathered that counts as evidence.


----------



## Brisbane Boy

Visa Granted 8 August 2016
Date applied 30 May 2016
Medical 21 June 2016
Medical Submitted to DIBP 2 July 2016


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Brisbane Boy said:


> Visa Granted 8 August 2016
> Date applied 30 May 2016
> Medical 21 June 2016
> Medical Submitted to DIBP 2 July 2016


Hi Brisbane boy,

Comgratulations for the visa grant. If you dont mind, please tell us about the subclass of the visa you were granted? Is it a temporary visa 820 or 309?
I think it is not permanent as most of PR 801/100 visa applicants are not required to medical exams.

Enjoy


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Still waiting. Will be 11 months.


----------



## Ritik

Still waiting nearly 10 months. Its hard for us when we are waiting for PR from years and can't find a good job because most of the good jobs require PR. As my wife is on work cover so she is not getting much money so i have to work 6 days a week. Wish i get PR soon so i can find a better paid job and have at least 2 days off a week from work to spend at home with my wife.


----------



## Brisbane Boy

Its 820PR and All persons require medicals to enter Australia since 1-July 2016 due to Legislation change.


----------



## J&F

Brisbane Boy said:


> Its 820PR and All persons require medicals to enter Australia since 1-July 2016 due to Legislation change.


Hiya Brisbane Boy. Congrats on the 820 and welcome to the first step towards waiting for permanent residency. Most of us on this thread have done our 2 years and are waiting for our permanent residency 801 visas to be processed.

Cheers and welcome to Australia.


----------



## Mish

Brisbane Boy said:


> Its 820PR and All persons require medicals to enter Australia since 1-July 2016 due to Legislation change.


Congrats on your 820. The 820 is a temporary visa not a permanent visa. Everyone in this thread holds an 820 and is waiting for their 801 PR to be granted.

Medicals have been required for thr 820 alot longer than 1 July 2016. People on this forum have been getting medicals done for years for the 820 and 309. The only people that don't get a medical done for a 820 are those that came on a PMV because they had their medical done aa part of the PMV process.

Your eligibility date for 801 is 30 May 2018.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

 Hi Melb

I've been away from the forum for a while, but on checking in, I was thrilled to see that you had finally got your 801. Wonderful news.  Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.

Dinkum



Melb said:


> Here comes a good day....
> 
> Got email about visa grant letter....really feeling exited but finally all paper work is over...
> 
> 2 min phone interview at 11 in the moring ...CO asked few questions on marriage date...our relationship status..our home address....about our studies and work...
> parents details...who came to attend marriage and reception...and after 45 in mail came on our inbox.
> 
> It's says BS PARTNER RESIDENT 801.
> 
> Finally can't w8 to type and share to all my friends..."speciall ..Mish"
> 
> She has always been supportive to me...Mish..wish u was here I would have hug u ...once again thanks u for all ur support.
> 
> ok what more I can share...let me think..
> 
> yes on the phone CO ASKED..NORMAL questions. we uploaded lot of document and more than 500 photo's..can't tell u guys...our desk is fill with papers...insurance policy...photos...bills...tickets...travel...photos...parents photos....sis bro photos....omg...tax..our social events...our home duties....omg....I would say approx 300 to 400 pages..all in different pdf. compressed pdf.
> 
> rest don't know what to say...I am.just feeling relaxed...a big relax from collection evidences of relationships...omg...my partner is Soo happy....will go to some good place 4 dinner..parents brothers sister alll are happy....we have a big family in perth melb and sydney..rest don't know what to tyoe...sorry if I have hurt someone ...sometime my messages are hard to read bec I tyoe from.phone...
> 
> Soo it's 13.4 months from eligibility date..
> PMV
> THEN 820
> now 801 Approved..
> 
> Remember guys we went through 3 stages of vIsa.1st PMV THEN 820 and then 801.
> 
> So.it was a long paper work from.2012 YO 2016...from (((.PMV - 820 '- 801)))
> 
> Advice :
> keep.uploading documents months by month..which we did
> involved urself in some work...if not getting job in TR
> DON'T THINK MUCH.
> 
> join some.gym.
> healthclasses..yoga...etc
> 
> I know it's hard time.who are w8ing bUT guy immigration us doing best..it's all depend on case to case....
> 
> any questions welcome...will reply all ur QnA ...soon..
> 
> Again big thanks u to Mish and the developers who launched this form..
> 
> love alll take care...
> 
> Melb


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Medical exam has been compulsory for 309 and 820 applicants for long time. But rare for 801 and 100. I don't remember any requested


----------



## zzc8930

Hi guys! I have just received my 801 grant notice this afternoon! I was so surprised! I hope everyone else will get their visa granted soon! Please delete me from the waiting sheet in the Excel, Thank you very much!!!

And here's my timeline just for the reference.
I am male, from HR country, De-facto 
applied 820/801 online on 17 Dec 2013
820 granted on 27 May 2014
801 applied on 20 Nov 2015
801 eligible on 17 Dec 2015

received an email request for sponsor stat dec on 26 Jul 2016
and got granted today 12 Aug 2016, No calls or further evidence required.

Best wishes to everyone! xxxx


----------



## Hassali.abdi

zzc8930 said:


> Hi guys! I have just received my 801 grant notice this afternoon! I was so surprised! I hope everyone else will get their visa granted soon! Please delete me from the waiting sheet in the Excel, Thank you very much!!!
> 
> And here's my timeline just for the reference.
> I am male, from HR country, De-facto
> applied 820/801 online on 17 Dec 2013
> 820 granted on 27 May 2014
> 801 applied on 20 Nov 2015
> 801 eligible on 17 Dec 2015
> 
> received an email request for sponsor stat dec on 26 Jul 2016
> and got granted today 12 Aug 2016, No calls or further evidence required.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone! xxxx


Hi zzc8930,

Congratulation for the grant of the PR. Your wait is over and have a joyful unending time with your partner in Australia.

Cheers


----------



## ScarlettOhara

Hi there Mish,

I collected some more evidence to provide for my application. However, the email I received is not very clear. In one attachment it says to contact details below (generic email address) and quote my reference number. But then in the other attachment it says not to attach documents to emails as it will delay the application and to use immi account instead. So I went to immi account but as I submitted my application in paper it says I cant import it. What to do now? I would prefer to send an email with all the information in a PDF.

The end is near but I just want it to be over now
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mish

From what I know you should only email additional docs if they are requested. If they have not been requested thrn you mail them in. Unfortunately with paper ones if you submit additional docs it can delay the application and the docs may never reach the file.


----------



## ScarlettOhara

Mish said:


> From what I know you should only email additional docs if they are requested. If they have not been requested thrn you mail them in. Unfortunately with paper ones if you submit additional docs it can delay the application and the docs may never reach the file.


Ok so what does this mean? No particular document was requested just further evidence and what our plans are. Im really unsure, do I start from scratch again or just supply evidence for the past year. I think I will call them on Monday and ask about how to submit it, I would much prefer email to paper but yeah if it gets lost thats not much help.


----------



## Mish

ScarlettOhara said:


> Ok so what does this mean? No particular document was requested just further evidence and what our plans are. Im really unsure, do I start from scratch again or just supply evidence for the past year. I think I will call them on Monday and ask about how to submit it, I would much prefer email to paper but yeah if it gets lost thats not much help.


It sounds like a case officer has requested the evidence so that means that they are expecting you to email it.

Sending it by paper is for when you say "I think I will send DIBP some updated evidence". This isn't your case so I would email them since they have requested it.

When they ask for further evidence usually it means evidence since you submitted the 801 documents.


----------



## ukkiwi

Hello,

It will be 2 years since applying for my 820 on October 12th 2016 (Granted Nov 2015). I understand that some people receive an email 2 months prior to their 801 eligibility to apply. 
I know some people do not receive this email so I went in and looked at the 801 application. I was just wondering whether on the question where it asks if it has been months since applying for temp visa I'm guessing I just say yes even though it's still 2 months until that date?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

People do say yes to the 24 months. We waited until 24 months as in my eyes I saw answering yes as lying.


----------



## JCRLS69

*Application confirmation error*

Hi guys,
A friend of mine is having a troubles submitting the partner visa application. At the moment of "Confirm Information Provided" by clicking the button, they get this error:

An error has occur
The information provided request could not be confirmed at this time. Please try again later

Has anyone had the same problem?

Thank you for your responses.


----------



## Mk83

Hi everyone.
I've been waiting for my 820/801 2 years and 9.5 months and still on BVA
,im from high risk country which is lebanon .
3 months ago I asked for status update ,DIBP replied :<this application is undergoing final assessment we will contact you accordingly>
Today I,asked for status update ,DIBP replied :<Thank you for your enquiry. At this stage, the application is progressing. You will be advised once a decision is made>
How long do u think does take more and should I worry for that Long wait on BVA ,and what do they mean in this reply.
Mish in ur experience have u see that reply before and comparing between this replies from DIBP ,is that normal .
any advices appreciated .
Thank u


----------



## Mish

Hi Mk83
They are just both standard responses I wouldn't read much into it. Unfortunately, all you can do is wait or lodge a complaint. However, if they are waiting on security checks to come back (which is likely) a complaint won't achieve anything.


----------



## Mish

JCRLS69 said:


> Hi guys,
> A friend of mine is having a troubles submitting the partner visa application. At the moment of "Confirm Information Provided" by clicking the button, they get this error:
> 
> An error has occur
> The information provided request could not be confirmed at this time. Please try again later
> 
> Has anyone had the same problem?
> 
> Thank you for your responses.


You haven't provided enough information. Need to know what application form is trying to be submitted and if they are lodging the 820 or if they hold the 820 and is lodging the 801.


----------



## Mk83

Mish said:


> Hi Mk83
> They are just both standard responses I wouldn't read much into it. Unfortunately, all you can do is wait or lodge a complaint. However, if they are waiting on security checks to come back (which is likely) a complaint won't achieve anything.


Thank u Mish.
One more thing ,its more likely waiting security check I agree with u but if they have any prob in my application or they need anything they at least tell me or at least reject my application ,why to Wait all that time if they do have any doubts or they r thinking to reject me .


----------



## Gothenburg

Mk83 said:


> One more thing ,its more likely waiting security check I agree with u but if they have any prob in my application or they need anything they at least tell me or at least reject my application ,why to Wait all that time if they do have any doubts or they r thinking to reject me .


Why assume that they will reject you?
If they wait for confirmation about things,
then the wait is as long as that will take..
Authorities in some countries are a lot slower than in others...
And if a confirmation is the only thing they wait for, before they approve a Visa, then it's not Australian immigration that's slowing down the process...


----------



## Mish

Mk83 said:


> Thank u Mish.
> One more thing ,its more likely waiting security check I agree with u but if they have any prob in my application or they need anything they at least tell me or at least reject my application ,why to Wait all that time if they do have any doubts or they r thinking to reject me .


I doubt they would reject you if they are doing security checks.


----------



## Mk83

Gothenburg said:


> Why assume that they will reject you?
> If they wait for confirmation about things,
> then the wait is as long as that will take..
> Authorities in some countries are a lot slower than in others...
> And if a confirmation is the only thing they wait for, before they approve a Visa, then it's not Australian immigration that's slowing down the process...


The problem is that we dont know if they r waiting for confirmation of security check or something else stuck on that application,
The reason why I think in this way because I've heard many applicants were rejected because of stupid small things and some of the CO are too fuscy and some of them satisfied with least of evidences .
Anw lets think positive and say we are next to the corner ,our turns is coming hope so .
Thanks for,ur reply


----------



## Mk83

Mish said:


> I doubt they would reject you if they are doing security checks.


I wish ur doubts becomes reality and I hear something very soon .
Thanks Mish ,u always helpful and positive 
Tc


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mk83, 

positive things might come out of such a long wait. When you get your grant it will be worth the wait.


----------



## JCRLS69

Hi Mish and thank you for your reply. As a fact, I know that they have provided plenty of information and everything that they were requested. I was able to see the documentation supplied by them and is all tick as "RECEIVED".


----------



## Mish

JCRLS69 said:


> Hi Mish and thank you for your reply. As a fact, I know that they have provided plenty of information and everything that they w2ere requested. I was able to see the documentation supplied by them and is all tick as "RECEIVED".


If it is marked as received then it has been submitted.


----------



## JCRLS69

Mish said:


> If it is marked as received then it has been submitted.


They contacted the Department numerous times because of the error they are getting, but the Department said that they can only see 3 files in the system, and in reality are quiet a few there, and all mark as RECEIVED. Why the Department can not see all the documents? I can confirm that I saw the Immiaccount and all the files are there and all mark as received


----------



## Mish

JCRLS69 said:


> They contacted the Department numerous times because of the error they are getting, but the Department said that they can only see 3 files in the system, and in reality are quiet a few there, and all mark as RECEIVED. Why the Department can not see all the documents? I can confirm that I saw the Immiaccount and all the files are there and all mark as received


That is something to be left with DIBP. None of us work for them so we don't know what they see.


----------



## Gothenburg

Online applications should be the easiest and a troublefree thing..
Still my experience when to deal with authorities.. then personally I prefer to do it the old fashion way..
Less hick-ups and drama...
Actually an application in person is my preference too..
For the $7000 they ask, they should be able to allow an hour or two for a face to face visit, instead of offering server problems..
But Iguess, that would only happened in a perfect world...
And in a perfect world.. There would not be any on-line-application errors either...


----------



## pikachufan

*Permanent visa 801 question*

Hello there,

We have applied for our partner visa on 13th of October 2014. 
Got my 820 on 27th of October 2015.
So my eligibility date for 801 is 13th of October 2016.

The permanent visa calculator on the website says my 801 visa processing is due since 13th of August 2016.

so I have collected all the documents and have started to fill the online application form.Then, it asks me a question that has it been two years since you lodged your combined visa. The answer is a NO.

I don't know how to proceed since the permanent visa calculator says the processing is due but the online application wont let me do it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks a ton


----------



## helloworld

pikachufan said:


> Hello there,
> 
> We have applied for our partner visa on 13th of October 2014.
> Got my 820 on 27th of October 2015.
> So my eligibility date for 801 is 13th of October 2016.
> 
> The permanent visa calculator on the website says my 801 visa processing is due since 13th of August 2016.
> 
> so I have collected all the documents and have started to fill the online application form.Then, it asks me a question that has it been two years since you lodged your combined visa. The answer is a NO.
> 
> I don't know how to proceed since the permanent visa calculator says the processing is due but the online application wont let me do it.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a ton


Guess you're too excited. Just submit on or after 13th Oct and there'll be no problems.

If you want to submit early, you need to answer Yes, which is incorrect.


----------



## Mish

pikachufan said:


> Hello there,
> 
> We have applied for our partner visa on 13th of October 2014.
> Got my 820 on 27th of October 2015.
> So my eligibility date for 801 is 13th of October 2016.
> 
> The permanent visa calculator on the website says my 801 visa processing is due since 13th of August 2016.
> 
> so I have collected all the documents and have started to fill the online application form.Then, it asks me a question that has it been two years since you lodged your combined visa. The answer is a NO.
> 
> I don't know how to proceed since the permanent visa calculator says the processing is due but the online application wont let me do it.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a ton


There was a post yesterday that CCMS commented on that you cannot submit your 801 prior to your eligibility date.

People do submit early and say yes to the question but they are actually lying when they do this.


----------



## quethaochi

Hi everyone 

I just read through documents checklist; do i need to get Police clearance from AFP when lodged 801. 

Thank you


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi quetaochi, 

yes you do need to submit the latest AFP check. Its mandatory for all applicants.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

Just letting everyone know, Immigration will again slash jobs and will definitely affect all of is waiting for approval. Hope the backlogs are clearing but it appears that more waiting time will come.


----------



## Mish

It shouldn't affect processing as they are slashing EL1's and 2's. Case officers are lower levels.


----------



## ScarlettOhara

Mish said:


> It sounds like a case officer has requested the evidence so that means that they are expecting you to email it.
> 
> Sending it by paper is for when you say "I think I will send DIBP some updated evidence". This isn't your case so I would email them since they have requested it.
> 
> When they ask for further evidence usually it means evidence since you submitted the 801 documents.


Hi Mish I called them and they said send by paper?! Im not sure if I should rely on that.
Me and my partner just returned from overseas so I am trying to get the evidence ready. No way will I get some of the original stat decs from my family for example in time as they are in Germany and another Australian friend who was with us overseas emailed me a stat dec he had certified at the embassy but again I wont be able to submit the original in time. Can I send a copy? Cause if I was to upload it it wasnt the original anyway.
Also I wonder if I can email the case officer directly to confirm how she wants the evidence. Cause in the email of her it says "Please quote in reply" which I understand as a sign to email.

Sorry to be a pain Mish, I appreciate all the hard work


----------



## Mish

Personally I would email her everything she wants and then say in the email "Please advise if you require the hard copy" (or something along those lines).


----------



## Yance1991

So i have reached 15months this week. What should i do guys?sick of this wait


----------



## J&F

Gothenburg said:


> Online applications should be the easiest and a troublefree thing..
> Still my experience when to deal with authorities.. then personally I prefer to do it the old fashion way..
> Less hick-ups and drama...
> Actually an application in person is my preference too..
> For the $7000 they ask, they should be able to allow an hour or two for a face to face visit, instead of offering server problems..
> But Iguess, that would only happened in a perfect world...
> And in a perfect world.. There would not be any on-line-application errors either...


Did you ever see the movie "Green Card" with Gerard Depardieu? When we started this whole immigration thing that is how I expected it to be and even had my husband memorising things like where I buy my face cream from and my favourite song lol.

Yeah, I guess that was a bit naive.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Silence means no work is going on. The PR threads have been so quite for several weeks now. Hope grants pour in to keep our hope on high.


----------



## Mish

Yance1991 said:


> So i have reached 15months this week. What should i do guys?sick of this wait


You could try sending an email and see what they say.


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Silence means no work is going on. The PR threads have been so quite for several weeks now. Hope grants pour in to keep our hope on high.


Not really. Then would have tens of thousands of applications and this forum has 50 people waiting. Those are a very small % of people who have applied.

It is probably just that people who are on this forum haven't heard anything or they have and not updated us.


----------



## ScarlettOhara

Mish said:


> Personally I would email her everything she wants and then say in the email "Please advise if you require the hard copy" (or something along those lines).


Hi there MIsh

I called the department again and this time I was told to email it, so differnet information again. To be on the safe side im going to do both, email it tomorrow and then also send it by registred mail. Now, I got 2 more stat decls here that I have in original and I am waiting for 2 more which are being send to me across the country so likely wont have them by tomorrow. I will have the scan so I can email it but I wonder how to get the original to department. Should I ask our friends to send it there directly (which means they will get there separate to our application) and attach a cover page with my number or will they just get lost?

Also, do we know about the waiting time after submitting further information? I would like to look for work again but might wait for decision and hopefully PR to do so.

Scarlett


----------



## Mish

Some hear not long after giving the additional evidence and others wait weeks/months. You just need to wait and see.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi, we submitted pending docs to finalise last June 2016 and until now no feedback. We just have to wait and see.


----------



## degarry

Hello Mish & other legal advisers,

M new to this form & don't know how to start & ask my questions . Sorry I will be bit direct to you. I came across that you have some good knowledge on immigration matters related to "BS 801 visa" which is also called partner visa's.

My husband got his BS 801 visa last month & he has now left me all alone in limbo. I think he has used me to come to this country & married me. Finally after a long wait he got his visa grant letter. I don't know how to say but now the facts are that i am alone & living alone. Possibly looks like he will Divorce me soon but not sure. We haven't had any fights or any arguments/ or any kind of violence in our last 3.5 years of marriage, everything was going soo smooth till he wasn't having his residency grant. I believe its fortunate that we don't have ay kids.

My hubby has left me by saying that I am not happy with you & leaving forever. I think he has used me to obtain his BS 801 visa. Before his grant I got a call from Case officer & CO asked me some questions like " how our relation going..etc". Just after few seconds my partner got his visa letter.

Now my question is what best possible I can do to cancel his visa...?
Shoud I involve or inform DIBP about our relation breakdown.? (I am not feeling comfortable in calling because I was the one who said "all good" things about him & I sponsored him from top to bottom; by signing legal statutory declaration & other supporting letter) .

I just want to cancel his visa ..HELP please.

Tkx//
de.grey


----------



## Mish

Sorry for what has happened. Out of curiosity what is his country of origin?

Unfortunately you can't cancel his visa only immigration can. Usually nothing can be done when the PR has been granted but saying that I would atleast tell them everything. I think if more people do that then they might get to a stage where they have a clause attached to the PR involving a relationship breakdown of x months of getting PR.

Telling DIBP may help you never know. At the least it will help you feel better.

I feel sorry for you. If you need to vent do so. It must be heart breaking for you.


----------



## degarry

Mish said:


> Sorry for what has happened. Out of curiosity what is his country of origin?
> 
> Unfortunately you can't cancel his visa only immigration can. Usually nothing can be done when the PR has been granted but saying that I would atleast tell them everything. I think if more people do that then they might get to a stage where they have a clause attached to the PR involving a relationship breakdown of x months of getting PR.
> 
> Telling DIBP may help you never know. At the least it will help you feel better.
> 
> I feel sorry for you. If you need to vent do so. It must be heart breaking for you.


Country of origin was : Shrilanka & I am Australian citizen.
I have spoken to few experts & they have said me "no point hitting your head on the wall because you was the sponsor" & further no point in involving DIBP once PR has been granted because its now just a civic matter between you & your partner.

That means still there is no clause in DIBP once partner get PR..?

I think soon he will be eligible for Citizenship. But I think his PR visa is only for 5 years. I dont know any rules & regulations but whatever Mish you know, kindly share all your knowledge.

It will help me a lot. We never had any intense arguments but i think he was not comfortable with my family living next to me. Is it my fault if my close family used to disturb him. Hope he come back to me.

Wish I can cancel his Visa, I know DIBP can't do anything. Please correct me if m wrong in my thought.

tks//De


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi degarry,

This is what I have seen in some forums. If the break-up happens after your partner has obtained permanent residence there is no requirement to involve DIAC. It is basically just a civil matter between you and your ex-partner.You cannot have your former partner's visa cancelled; you cannot have them removed from Australia. 

However, DIAC does have the power to cancel someone's visa on character grounds or if the visa was obtained fraudulently. It is a serious offence to misrepresent yourself, or one of your family members when making an application for an Australian visa. This includes making false or misleading statements, or submitting false information or false documents with your application. Even if someone else completes your application for you, you are responsible for it. Hope this helps. I hope he will
come to his senses that marriage is all about love and being together amidst all problems.


----------



## HappyGirl

Hi all, I just got PR granted this morning. FYR, the following is my timeline:

Female from High Risk country, De-facto 

Applied 820/801 online on 6 Jan 2014

820 granted on 20 Sept 2014

801 eligible date 6 Jan 2016

801 applied on 6 Jan 2016

801 granted on 24 Aug 2016

No communications from DIBP until the grant date. 

The wait is now over, Good luck to you all


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congats HappyGirl


----------



## HappyGirl

AngeliquePrince said:


> congats HappyGirl


Thanks a lot AngeliquePrince


----------



## Mk83

degarry said:


> Country of origin was : Shrilanka & I am Australian citizen.
> I have spoken to few experts & they have said me "no point hitting your head on the wall because you was the sponsor" & further no point in involving DIBP once PR has been granted because its now just a civic matter between you & your partner.
> 
> That means still there is no clause in DIBP once partner get PR..?
> 
> I think soon he will be eligible for Citizenship. But I think his PR visa is only for 5 years. I dont know any rules & regulations but whatever Mish you know, kindly share all your knowledge.
> 
> It will help me a lot. We never had any intense arguments but i think he was not comfortable with my family living next to me. Is it my fault if my close family used to disturb him. Hope he come back to me.
> 
> Wish I can cancel his Visa, I know DIBP can't do anything. Please correct me if m wrong in my thought.
> 
> tks//De


Hi
Sorry to hear that happened to u but if I were u I tend to tell DIBP all the story and what's happened ,it might help and even case officer now has the privileges to cancel PR if they see it is necessary .
I've seen someone has cancelled his PR after he took it in one year but the reason was because of he paid the sponsor money to get PR and after DIBP knows that the case officer cancel his PR ,I know it is different case but u never know if u inform them what they will do ,
I'm not expert ,it is just my opinion as I know MISH knows more than everybody about partner visa's in this forum ,so take her advice .
I wish ur husband come back and think about feelings and love that he left it inside u .
TC


----------



## Mish

degarry said:


> Country of origin was : Shrilanka & I am Australian citizen.
> I have spoken to few experts & they have said me "no point hitting your head on the wall because you was the sponsor" & further no point in involving DIBP once PR has been granted because its now just a civic matter between you & your partner.
> 
> That means still there is no clause in DIBP once partner get PR..?
> 
> I think soon he will be eligible for Citizenship. But I think his PR visa is only for 5 years. I dont know any rules & regulations but whatever Mish you know, kindly share all your knowledge.
> 
> It will help me a lot. We never had any intense arguments but i think he was not comfortable with my family living next to me. Is it my fault if my close family used to disturb him. Hope he come back to me.
> 
> Wish I can cancel his Visa, I know DIBP can't do anything. Please correct me if m wrong in my thought.
> 
> tks//De


We don't see many from Sri Lanka, I was thinking it could be one that takes ages.

Yes, DIBP don't do anything when PR is granted but I would inform them on the off chance they do something about it. Give them as much as you can. Maybe now when you look back there were warning signs you didn't see. Maybe they can't do anything for you but maybe it can help others in the future.

I really hate seeing people used for a visa, it makes me sad. I wish that there was something DIBP could do after it has been granted. Unfortunately I have seen guys or girls have a baby just for PR/visa.

It really amazes me how someone can fake it for all this time.


----------



## Mish

HappyGirl said:


> Hi all, I just got PR granted this morning. FYR, the following is my timeline:
> 
> Female from High Risk country, De-facto
> 
> Applied 820/801 online on 6 Jan 2014
> 
> 820 granted on 20 Sept 2014
> 
> 801 eligible date 6 Jan 2016
> 
> 801 applied on 6 Jan 2016
> 
> 801 granted on 24 Aug 2016
> 
> No communications from DIBP until the grant date.
> 
> The wait is now over, Good luck to you all


Congrats!! Which HR country so that I can update the spreadsheet.


----------



## HappyGirl

Mish said:


> Congrats!! Which HR country so that I can update the spreadsheet.


Thanks, Mish. From Thailand


----------



## Ritik

Finally i got good news, received a post this morning. i have granted PR on monday (22-08-16). hope everyone on this forum get there visa granted soon. 
820 applied - 17 oct 2013
820 granted- 22 may 2014
801 applied - aug 2015
801 granted- 22 aug 2016
country of passport - India
partner passport - australia
partner born in Philippines.
paper application.

i am very happy.

thanks mish for your help on this forum .


----------



## degarry

Mish said:


> We don't see many from Sri Lanka, I was thinking it could be one that takes ages.
> 
> Yes, DIBP don't do anything when PR is granted but I would inform them on the off chance they do something about it. Give them as much as you can. Maybe now when you look back there were warning signs you didn't see. Maybe they can't do anything for you but maybe it can help others in the future.
> 
> I really hate seeing people used for a visa, it makes me sad. I wish that there was something DIBP could do after it has been granted. Unfortunately I have seen guys or girls have a baby just for PR/visa.
> 
> It really amazes me how someone can fake it for all this time.


Mish, Don't know what to say. I have spoken to few Migration agents they are asking me huge money just to talk & some migration agents are so helpful & giving me free suggestion : Just came across " Once PR is granted Nothing can't be done because I will be trapped as I was the sponsor. DIBP will ask me directly that why I didn't informed in timely fashion about our relationship breakdown. Even I received the call from CO just before his grant so I will be trapped if I question them. As per agents saying : DIBP has granted his visa on our 3 years marriage relationship & if its broken now they can't do anything. Further migration agents are also saying its a criminal offence if I have mislead CO on the call & provided all documents. I just want to move now.

As per other migration agents who comes under MARA : they are suggesting me to move on because nothing can't be done unless & until the visa was obtained with fake documents (I personally know nothing was fake & he submitted all true documents , even i signed them). Thank god we don't have any kids. I can see my future well now, Its time to move on rather digging my own grave by involving DIBP.

Thanks Mish for ur reply & valuable suggestions.

Tks//De.Grey


----------



## jeh6050

Hello all

My 801 visa was granted today. 

Applied online, from the UK, low risk, married, 820 to 801. I was eligible on 6th Feb 2016 and granted on 25th August 2016. 

No communication or requests for further information. 

Good luck to all


----------



## Tj513

It was a great day today, my 801 has been granted  25/08/2016.

Been waited for just about 1 year with all the frustrations and now I am very happy.

I have uploaded some files about two weeks ago(AFP police check, a new relationship declaration from my partner and some recent utility bills), There was no communication or requests from DIBP for further information. 

I am male from High Risk country, De-facto

820 applied - 30 Aug 2013
820 granted - 12 Mar 2014
801 applied - 17 Aug 2015
801 granted - 25 Aug 2016

The waiting game is finally OVER~~~~~

Good Luck guys!!!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats guys. hope its our turn soon.


----------



## Mk83

Hello for everyone and congrats for ones that has been granted their visas .
My agent received a request today from immi asking about some details like :
My passport ,my business phone number ,my wife's mobile number ,our address,my bro and sis address and mobile numbers in Sydney and requesting an update for form 80 whick is all done.
They haven't asked about any evidences or our relationship .
My agent said that means ,they r going to grant me visa soon thats why they requesting these infos ,and he said that's the last stage .
I don't know what does it mean but if anyone has had same request can u share ur info plz and what's happened after that.
I'm from high risk,country ,I've been waiting around 2 years 10 months on BVA till now .
MISH ,what do u think and what can u read or smell between these lines,any grant soon hopefully,and do u think will they call us for interview before grant or only asking for mobile numbers is normal update .
Thanks in advance.
Any advices appreciated


----------



## Mish

To me it sounds like they might want to call people to verify the relationship. Did your brother and sister provide the form 888's?


----------



## Mk83

Mish said:


> To me it sounds like they might want to call people to verify the relationship. Did your brother and sister provide the form 888's?


When I applied my application my brother filled up the witness form which is 888 I think and my sister in law also filled it up but my sister didn't.
My agent told me he thinks it is a normal request for every applicant to ensure ifmy siblings have any criminals records happened,and he tend they wont call anymore because If they want they might do it before but I always dont trust what agents said anw I hope so everything going well .
I will inform u if anything will happen.
Many thanks.


----------



## Mish

Personally I don't think it is the norm - I have never seen that request before but maybe your agent has.

A lady I use to work for got a call from DIBP to verify her daughter's relationship with her son-in-law.


----------



## Helix

This wait has been a shocker. We had my partner's 820 approved in something like 6 weeks. We have been waiting 8 months for her 801 and she is from a low risk country (USA) with her application absolutely stacked with quality evidence.


----------



## Mk83

Mish said:


> Personally I don't think it is the norm - I have never seen that request before but maybe your agent has.
> 
> A lady I use to work for got a call from DIBP to verify her daughter's relationship with her son-in-law.


Woww ,so expecting a call for me ,my bro ,my sis or my wife one day from now to not be shocked &#55357;&#56842;
Cheers


----------



## Mish

Helix said:


> This wait has been a shocker. We had my partner's 820 approved in something like 6 weeks. We have been waiting 8 months for her 801 and she is from a low risk country (USA) with her application absolutely stacked with quality evidence.


Things have changed since you applied for the 820 - now they are around 12 months or so.

The 801 they are quoting 12 to 15 months. I think the average is around 10 months. They have a huge backlog.


----------



## Mish

Mk83 said:


> Woww ,so expecting a call for me ,my bro ,my sis or my wife one day from now to not be shocked ��
> Cheers


Best to be prepared. They may not call but then they may. I would expect your wife to get a call - alot of sponsors are getting them these days.

The interesting thing about the one at work was that she didn't even fill in an 888 - they must have got her out of the white pages.


----------



## ScarlettOhara

Hi all,
We submitted further evidence today so the waitiging game is on again..Bomba Daniel are you still waiting to hear back? I hope to hear back soon like Hooligan that would be a dream come true..
All the best for everyone.
Scarlett


----------



## Mk83

Mish said:


> Best to be prepared. They may not call but then they may. I would expect your wife to get a call - alot of sponsors are getting them these days.
> 
> The interesting thing about the one at work was that she didn't even fill in an 888 - they must have got her out of the white pages.


Oh woww ,so interesting


----------



## bomba_daniel

Hi Scarlett, unfortunately I'm still waiting....

Keep yourself busy for other things that are important and the grant will eventually come through.

Good to know a few grants happened to members here.



ScarlettOhara said:


> Hi all,
> We submitted further evidence today so the waitiging game is on again..Bomba Daniel are you still waiting to hear back? I hope to hear back soon like Hooligan that would be a dream come true..
> All the best for everyone.
> Scarlett


----------



## ScarlettOhara

Hi all

has anyone received a call from the department and what kind of questions do they ask? fave food etc?


----------



## Hollegan

Hello everyone

what a surprise, I heard today one case 820/801 in Brisbane
The CO came to the application house to checking that they are genuine or not
and they came really early in the morning and asked to come in the house to have a look. But at the time, the sponsor was not at home, and the application was home.
however the application was not let CO in the house.


----------



## Hollegan

ScarlettOhara said:


> Hi all,
> We submitted further evidence today so the waitiging game is on again..Bomba Daniel are you still waiting to hear back? I hope to hear back soon like Hooligan that would be a dream come true..
> All the best for everyone.
> Scarlett


By the time when I were waiting, i called them a lot and sometime the office who answered the phone told me that the CO just looked my file in the morning or something like that (a few times like that). After over 17 months on waiting which I decided to upload more evidences and then one week later i got my visa.
So the thing is that they properly considering my application but when i provided more evidences so they sure we are good then they gave us a visa.
Keep update your evidences with your application that the easiest way to prove your are genuine and living together up to date.


----------



## Mish

Hollegan said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> what a surprise, I heard today one case 820/801 in Brisbane
> The CO came to the application house to checking that they are genuine or not
> and they came really early in the morning and asked to come in the house to have a look. But at the time, the sponsor was not at home, and the application was home.
> however the application was not let CO in the house.


Why did they not let DIBP in the house? I would have no issues.

How early in the morning did they come?

I think that even if the sponsor is not there a case officer can tell if they are genuine ie. 1 bed, where the clothes are etc.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> Why did they not let DIBP in the house? I would have no issues.
> 
> How early in the morning did they come?
> 
> I think that even if the sponsor is not there a case officer can tell if they are genuine ie. 1 bed, where the clothes are etc.


They said they are from DIBP somehow the application still not let them in the house and talked over the door
about 7am 
they applied thought agency, which the agency said the applicant could not let them in the house unless they have warrant or something like that. 
but somehow they not let them in, and now they wait for decision.
and now DIBP will come to house if they not sure.
Be prepared


----------



## Mish

If I was a DIBP case officer it would raise concerns with me that they have something to hide if they didn't let me in, but that is just me.

Oh 7am isn't early both my husband and I are at work at 7am.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> If I was a DIBP case officer it would raise concerns with me that they have something to hide if they didn't let me in, but that is just me.
> 
> Oh 7am isn't early both my husband and I are at work at 7am.


Yeah for me, i would concern about it too
but 7 am still early for most people ^_^
but anyway they actually come to applicant house like immigration in the state they do ^_^


----------



## Mish

Huh ... the sponsor house should be the applicants house. If not then that is a concern.


----------



## Hollegan

Mish said:


> Huh ... the sponsor house should be the applicants house. If not then that is a concern.


that`s why they worry about Vietnamese application
i will be hard 
as husband and wife they should live together, but i just knew the case, not too much detail about it


----------



## Scotty P

I have now added us to the spread sheet, last entry


----------



## Mk83

Today 2 years & 10 months's anniversary since I applied my 820/801 and still on BVA ,happy bday to me and congratulations for DIBP .


----------



## Hassali.abdi

If the visa is 820/801 and you have been waiting for that long, and your application is successfull, you will get you PR 801 straight. So keep waiting and the wait will be worth alot. 
Wish you a good news at the end of the wait for you Mk83.


----------



## Mk83

Hassali.abdi said:


> If the visa is 820/801 and you have been waiting for that long, and your application is successfull, you will get you PR 801 straight. So keep waiting and the wait will be worth alot.
> Wish you a good news at the end of the wait for you Mk83.


Waiting is the only thing we can do ,I,hope so to,hear soon and everyone too


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

Still waiting. I am now on 12 months waiting. Let us hope the grants will come to all of us.


----------



## cicisj

Hi everyone. My 801 visa was granted on the 2nd of Sep. As I applied by post, my visa decision was sent by post, too. 

I actually checked the VEVO app this morning, but it kept on telling me to enter my current information. People say it's very likely that my visa is granted. As suggested, I rang the office 131881 and was informed it is true.

I am looking forward to finishing work and dashing off home

BTW, I sent an inquiry to the office last month. In the email, I explained my situation, how the visa influenced my life (similar as everyone I guess), and if more evidence is needed. I received their reply, saying I was still lining up for a visa officer. 

I think this letter may help in some way, perhaps some officer took out my case from piles and piles of applications.

Wish everyone good luck! 

I've added up my case into the granted list.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

cicisj said:


> Hi everyone. My 801 visa was granted on the 2nd of Sep. As I applied by post, my visa decision was sent by post, too.
> 
> I actually checked the VEVO app this morning, but it kept on telling me to enter my current information. People say it's very likely that my visa is granted. As suggested, I rang the office 131881 and was informed it is true.
> 
> I am looking forward to finishing work and dashing off home
> 
> BTW, I sent an inquiry to the office last month. In the email, I explained my situation, how the visa influenced my life (similar as everyone I guess), and if more evidence is needed. I received their reply, saying I was still lining up for a visa officer.
> 
> I think this letter may help in some way, perhaps some officer took out my case from piles and piles of applications.
> 
> Wish everyone good luck!
> 
> I've added up my case into the granted list.


Hi cicisj;

Congratulations for the visa grant. Wish you happy life for you and your partner. Enjoy without stress life and forget the visa waiting as past.

May you please give us some brief history of your case i.e eligibility date, application date and if you were asked to provide for more information.

thanks


----------



## praveentpt

*waiting!!!*

Hi guys,

I know i dont reply very often as busy with work and other things.

As of my application i am still waiting for 801 approval.

My eligibility date is 13 dec 2015 and applied onshore with all clear docs submitted.

Whats the date thats running now as per eligibility for approval?

Good luck and congrats to all who got in hand and be patient for those waiting including me LOL.

Cheers guys.


----------



## stacey88

Hey,

I applied a week before you and still waiting! They are saying it is still 12-15 months, however i think average processing time is 10(ish) months.

I have downloaded the VEVO app and check that on the regular. Unfortunately its just a matter of being patient...Easier said than done!

Congratulations everyone!!


----------



## bomba_daniel

My 801 application was sent by post by agent, I got my Client ID and Application ID however, the VEVO app asks for Visa Grant Number or Transaction Reference Number.

For those who applied 801 by post, I wonder how did you to find out the Transaction Reference Number? Even better if you can let me know what's the format is the TRN, so I can ask the agent to find out for me (e.g.: how many digit / character etc).


----------



## ScarlettOhara

Hi bomba Daniel I applied by post it's on my visa grant letter.


----------



## Mania

*Hmm*

Ignore this post


----------



## mighty9

*Mish and other bloggers please reply*

Hey mish and other blogger
just update on my case,remember we had similtaneous phone interview last month, two days later co sent us email saying there were some inconsistencies about 7 to be exact in our answers.
One was my wife wasnt able to tell name of my current employer even she drops me to work every morning lol, she said to co its on tip of her tongue but cant get it out, i worked for 5 companies since our relationship started in 2010 and multiple jobs at same time, anyway my lawer got in touch with my current employer and got my hr/boss (my immideate boss works as hr aswell multiple hats) to write facts she knows about me and my marriage, fortunately i am in contact with my boss a lot as i get seconded to diffrent positions in diffrent cities always, a letter stating from hr that my workplace knows that i am married and my wife is emergency contact for workplacr and next to kin on most of my paper work. My hr/boss also mentioned that they know that me and my wife are expecting baby, also mwntioned when i seconded for another role in another city my wife went with me and stayed in accomodation provided by workplace for us as couple.
Another inconsistency was my wife couldnt tell exact wage, my hr wrote in same letter that my wage fluctuates always as i work on shifts and its highly unlikely to get same wage every fortnight.
Another inconsistencies were i couldnt tell exact date of misscarriage of our previous baby some months ago.
My doctor wrote a letter confirming that she sees myself and my wife on regular basis and has no doubts about genuinity of our relationship and also mentioned she has not witnessed anything on our visits at doctirs surgery which would suggest we are not genuine couple. She did a extensive letter stating our previous misscartiage and expecting new baby now, she also mentioned that stress could be a reason of inconsistency.she explained its highly unlikely for father to remember exact date(i did tell month etc)

Another inconsistency was i said we had eggs for dinner and my wife said the same but case officer heard one of us said veg not egg lol we mentioned in the answr to check their recording again as we are both sure it was eggs, co also misheard that i said i had dinner before gym and wife said i had after infact wife never stated when we had dinner she only said we had ommlette for dinner, no one has dinner before going to gym anyway. We asked to review the recording again as we belive we both said eggs and wife did not mention when i had dinner and i never mentioned i had it before gym.

Another inconsistancies were my wife didnt know how much money was in bank account and... we answered sayinv as i am the only one who is woeking at the momentof and wife does all household tasks as she is house wife and stay home due to being pregnant, she does have all my cards and use them when needed she doesnt worry how much money in there, she just use them she is joint signatury for most of my accounts too . But she is aware of my paydays and also aware exactly when and where money gets spent, my salary goes in account which is only on my name, i always used that account number for salary since in australia, my wife keeps my card for that account too anyway as she is the one who mainly does most spendings.
One inconsistency was i couldnt tell them exact date of misscartiage which we had some months ago, my doctor wrote a letter stating its very unlikely for father to remember exact dates of misscarriage as father does not have immidieacy of bleeding as a reminder. We also mentioned that its the time we dont want to remember at all as it still make us cry sometimes. It was upsetting to get asked that question but CO are doing there jobs so i guess its ok.

One question was they asked me if my wife studied i said yes cert 3 in agecare, they asked my wife has she ever been to tafe or uni, my wife said no as she did her xourse through private college, we mentioned that too in amswer. I think my solicitor did very good job collecting all evidences to prove we have valid reaons and on top of that we attached another 5 888s by my wifes uncles, sister and sisters bf, 888s from my workmates who see us on work parties etc. 888s from workfriends who occassinaly ask us to babysit their kids etc.
It was very hectic process as immi gave us only 7 days to reply.
My workplace also wrote in their letter saying they have met my wife too and they are aware of pregnancy. We also attached letters from doc from local hospital about misscarriage and blood reports of new pregnancy.
Well hope this will be enough for CO to get satisfied, i totaly understand COs are only doing their job and want to confirm all evidences. Its been total 17 months wait since eligibility date. My wife even have permanent residency of my country of origin as well, its not like if they dont grant visa we will not continue our relationship we will bw together no matter what, as long as we are together thats all it matters.

We replied to all answers as stat dec. Attached like further 70 pages of concrete evidence more then we did when applying for 801. Like my tax files letters from people who were part of bridal party, our photographer who took pics at wedding and sent to my relatives overseas.

One inconsistency was my wife is 100 percent beneficiary of my super, she said she is 70 percent and my mother is 30 percent.
The reson for that was after our last trip to my country of origin my wife asked me to have my mum 30 percent as she got very close to my mum and wanted to show love towards her as my mum and wife got along very well they were like best friends lol, i did not got around to do it so i said wife is 100 percent and my wife thought i would have done it lol so she said 70 percent. I sent my updated certificate of super with wife as 100 percent and explained why wife said 70 percent. We both did stat dec for that answer

What do u think mish, its been a month now since i submitted this evdence, my lawer said the longer we dont hear from them the better that means they are looking at our documents and considering them. 
In total they asked more then 25 questions its just these 7 which were inconsistent, we have tried our best to explain the reasons. What do u make of it?


----------



## mighty9

Anyway while wqlking around in lawn today i found a four leave clover hahahah this may bring me luck i need lol...


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately it is always hard to tell.

Did DIBP tell you the call was being recorded when they called you?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Hi Mighty,

Based on all your explanations, and the different letters and docs you submitted, I belief your visa grant is around the corner. My minds tellimg me that your case is successfull. Truth remains the truth. Genuine couples have alot to proobe and you supplied.

Wish you a quick visa grant
Hassan


----------



## mighty9

Mish said:


> Unfortunately it is always hard to tell.
> 
> Did DIBP tell you the call was being recorded when they called you?


Hi mish ,
I dont remember them saying they were recording the call. Hope they record it as we are sure about that answer thays why we put it on stat dec.
Two days after sending them our response CO called my solicitor to ask for hard copy of all evidence as well. I hope it works out well we have done more then our call of duty to prove the genuinity of our relationship. I hope this all get sorted before end of year as myself and wife have a wedsing to attend overseas and we are excited fr new addition to our family.


----------



## mighty9

Thanks hassan i hope too, hope you get your grant soon too mate


----------



## Mish

If they don't tell you it is being recorded then it isn't recorded as by law they need to tell you as it gives the person the option to say no they don't want it recorded if that is what they want.


----------



## mighty9

Well in that case it is their words against mine, well they can choose to do further investigation we are up for it too, i just dont want them to make decision based on that trivial inconsistency. 
My solicitor said he still cant believe with all that evidence we provided earlier and now there shoukd be any issues but final decision is dibp so hope they look into our case properly, i wouldnt mind them even calling us in for interview if they like, i know its bit panickyy and extra expenditure but if it helps making sure our relationship is genuine we are ready for that too

Is there anything else u could think of i could send now which can help? As i still have time to keep sending more evidence.


----------



## mighty9

And we also attached pdf version of our texts from.last 7 months we talk silly all the time on texts lol it even have proof of the day when my wife was in emergency at early parenthood clinic while misscarriage. And other texts my wife asking me usually before i finish work about dinner plans etc and all other private talks which we would have preferred to keep it private but now co can see them lol i was looking at them geez we talk lot and flirt even after we have have been together for nearly 7 years lol


----------



## praveentpt

Hi again,

Misty its unfortunate to be in the situation you are in,but as per your details CO has all the details he had only thing i see is the conflict he experinced while talking to you guys.
Its should be fine to get approved but as all know immi takes time and draggy.
Most thing wonders me is the whole interview that happend to you,its first time i am hearing about this.

Good luck,hope the best


----------



## praveentpt

misty if you dont mind in your case,who is sponser and applicant


----------



## mighty9

Hi praveen yeah it was tricky it was a call from CO out if the blue, it could be because since eligibility date i was calling them on monthly basis to check updates and if they need anything and sending them email for progress. So my advice just dont contact immi untill your its 12 months wait, they could have been ticked thinking why am i contacing them everymonth for updates. Its just part of my presonality and because of the work i do, i like to keep on top of things.


----------



## mighty9

Praveen my wife is australian citizen and i am.the applicant


----------



## praveentpt

I dont think contacting immi lot of times would create a problem in process of application.
The reason i see is Your wife is sponser who doesnt work, so with experiences immi has it alarms them to know in details whether you are genuine application or not.
If it was other way i.e sponser working and all stuff i would say if not you,no one will have deeper investigation.


----------



## mighty9

Yes that could be a reason too but the fact remains we are genuine couple, we have done our best, i would really appreciate if anyone could tell me or think of any further evidence i can supply so i dont feel i did not do my best.


----------



## praveentpt

Misty, i guess you submitted all the info you can,just wait until CO asks you for more info as you got agent/lawyer CO will contact them first.
Dont get stressed and be patient.


----------



## Brisbane Boy

From our experience , it does not matter how many times you view your immi account to look at the progress-you can even check your IDP Medical complete/not complete, just don't send emails asking for updates from DIBP and don't call them, you are best to let them navigate through your application and request information from you if required, the key here is patience, remember you are not the only person applying!, if you haven't heard from them in 6 months then believe me when I say .....That's a good thing...(if your using an Agent don't let them tell you they cant get updates as that's total Crap!-they have control of your immi account.... remember you signed that paper giving them authority)


----------



## fyshtryker

Hi All,

Hope we're all well.

Just wanna ask... me and my partner are awaiting for the Permanent Residency to be decided... I'm just just wondering what else to do apart from waiting, our application is due for consideration this November 2016.
Feeling both excited and scared... have we met all the requirements, what are we missing... what's gonna happen if denied...

Please any info will greatly help us...

ThanksYa'll... goodluck to us...

Also, I cant get the App working in my phone, anyone else having the same issue


----------



## Brisbane Boy

The Only thing you can do is wait, put your mind on other things, plan a wedding, plan what your going to do when you arrive, put your mind into your family, do house work or what ever to keep your mind off the application, when DIBP request more information if any, go get it quickly and accurately and send it in, remember there is only ever limited spaces for immigration and lessening every year, Don't ever bet your live outcome on one thing, plan for after as well......as I say Patience and Waiting go hand in hand


----------



## Mk83

Hey Mish and everyone .
I received a call from immigration today and I was a bit busy on my work so the CO told me ,if I don't have time and busy I can call u later ,then I told yeah ,only half an hour .
After half an hour she called me again and she said wanna discuss something about ur case ,I said yes.
She asked me about my phone number and she said u provided other number before ,was it ur business number ,I said I only have that number I'm talking from ,she said could be ur agent office number by mistake ,I told her probably .
And then she asked me about my wife's phone number and then she asked me about my last travel ,where I have gone and did i directly come back to Sydney or I travelled somewhere else ,i said directly to Sydney she said thank u .
That's all info what i need for ur application ,i will look for ur application and let u know when i take decision .
Note : Last 2 weeks they asked me to provide my number and my wife's number and my bro and sis number and i did submit new form 80.
So it was too was only 3 questions about my application.
According to that info ,Mish what do u think is gonna happen and is it good that quick interview .
Everyone has similar situation and same questions ,appreciate if u share ur story.

Applied :4th November 2013
Still on BVA till now .
What's next guys .....


----------



## gretz57

H Mish
I was eligible for 820/801 on June 4, 2016, I lodged my application for prmanent resident visa or 801 on June 6, 2016 . Until this very date ,I am still waiting. Lucky my friends were when they received their 801 approval in 3-5 months only.

I received my acknowledgement letter on June 17, 2016 that they have my documents already, too bad, I lost that one page letter of acknowledgement. My question is when I will make my follow up by call( I have their number), what do they ask for reference of m application?

Thank you.


----------



## Mish

Mk83 - it sounds like they were hunting for something as those questions were very specific. Did your wife get a call too?

One would think they would not have asked for the form 80 if they were going to rejected it. It sounds like the decision is close.


----------



## Mish

Gretz57 - You have only been waiting 3 months I would not bother contacting them. Based on this forum those that ring up get the standard answer which is it is still processing and they a backlog and it is taking 12 to 15 months.


----------



## Mk83

Mish said:


> Mk83 - it sounds like they were hunting for something as those questions were very specific. Did your wife get a call too?
> 
> One would think they would not have asked for the form 80 if they were going to rejected it. It sounds like the decision is close.


Thanks Mish for ur reply,my wife didn't get any call ,only me and that specific question,I don't know what they r thinking or hunting but anyway it should be a good,signal to,receive that call and If they did need anything else about our relationship ,they would Ask ,isn't it ?.
Is it probable to,get another call or that's it ,and do u think will it take longer until they take decision ,I know nothing 100% but what can u feel or think like in,ur opinion.
Thanks


----------



## Mish

Mk83 said:


> Thanks Mish for ur reply,my wife didn't get any call ,only me and that specific question,I don't know what they r thinking or hunting but anyway it should be a good,signal to,receive that call and If they did need anything else about our relationship ,they would Ask ,isn't it ?.
> Is it probable to,get another call or that's it ,and do u think will it take longer until they take decision ,I know nothing 100% but what can u feel or think like in,ur opinion.
> Thanks


Sounds like they were seeing you are seeing someone else. That is what the questions sound like to me.

Noone can say how long it will take. Could be a few days or months. Considering how long you have been waiting I would think it is close.


----------



## Mk83

Mish said:


> Sounds like they were seeing you are seeing someone else. That is what the questions sound like to me.
> 
> Noone can say how long it will take. Could be a few days or months. Considering how long you have been waiting I would think it is close.


If anyone travel ,does it mean u r seeing someone else ,I don't know if they r thinking like that ,they can investigate and they will discover the truth ,I love my wife and we r living together and we r so happy and we r planning to be togather forever .
U make me feel disappointed if they do have these doubts ,because in my culture ,if u think in this way ,it is so bad .
Anyway let them do their work and I'm waiting in patience ,unfortunately the only thing they can do is making me wait more longer and they wont discover anything bad because we r 100% genuine and happy together .
Thanks Mish


----------



## Mish

You have to remember that it is DIBP's job to investigate and there is nothing to worry when genuine.

It is the same as when a child breaks some bones and the parent gets investigated.

Can also be someone made a complaint. Who really knows? Only DIBP knows why they asked those questions.

Sorry to worry you.


----------



## ScarlettOhara

Hi all
finally it's my turn to share good news. my 801 PR was granted today. I just received an email no call nothing. I was shaking so much and started crying, I can't believe it's finally over.bf is sick in bed but finally we can celebrate and if not today then any day after.
I wish all of you who are still waiting all the best and I will pray for your happiness.
Mish, thanks for guiding us through this.Can u please update the spreadsheet?
All the best for all of you.
Scarlett


----------



## Mk83

Mish said:


> You have to remember that it is DIBP's job to investigate and there is nothing to worry when genuine.
> 
> It is the same as when a child breaks some bones and the parent gets investigated.
> 
> Can also be someone made a complaint. Who really knows? Only DIBP knows why they asked those questions.
> 
> Sorry to worry you.


No worries Mish ,when its genuine I don't mine if it takes ages ,at the end they will finish their job and I'm sure they r doing their best very well.
Anyway Mish today I did receive call from my agent ,he said DIBP requested a new police check ,so I hope to hear good news soon.
Thanks Mish


----------



## Neveratworkklaus

Hey all we thought we should be joining the waiting group, we have been 16 months


----------



## AngeliquePrince

the waiting game is really nerve wracking but we really have to be patient. 

Hi Melb, how did you go with job applications? Was there a difference compared to when you had the provisional resident? 

Be positive


----------



## Noel2912

*Waiting times*

Does anyone know if the applications are processed in a first come first served basis? Or are some able to cut in line? Thank you


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Noel2912 said:


> Does anyone know if the applications are processed in a first come first served basis? Or are some able to cut in line? Thank you


Noel,

Second stage application are processed based on the eligibility date and NOT first come first serve bases. If for example you didnt submite alk the required documentations, then that brings delay to your application .That is what we have been reading from this forum.


----------



## Mish

Noel2912 said:


> Does anyone know if the applications are processed in a first come first served basis? Or are some able to cut in line? Thank you


They are based on eligibility date so submitting 2 months prior to eligibility date won't speed it up.

Not submitting all the required docs ie. AFP will delay the application. It will also delay the application if you don't supply enough strong evidence as they will need to spend more time on the application.


----------



## Noel2912

Thank you! I don't want to cut ahead of anyone. I was just wondering why the wait is so long to process and if it's because of some people getting preference.


----------



## Mish

The wait is due to backlog, staff cuts and fraud. They need to be more thorough due to fraud.


----------



## JasmineM

Hi guys, haven't been on the forum in a long time but as we're now in the waiting period for my husbands 801 thought i'd jump onboard!

I have a question too. We submitted our application online on March 15th 2016 and never had any correspondence regarding submission. Is it normal to not have any response via email? I can see status is 'received' on the IMMI account.


----------



## J&F

JasmineM said:


> Hi guys, haven't been on the forum in a long time but as we're now in the waiting period for my husbands 801 thought i'd jump onboard!
> 
> I have a question too. We submitted our application online on March 15th 2016 and never had any correspondence regarding submission. Is it normal to not have any response via email? I can see status is 'received' on the IMMI account.


Our status changed from, well nothing, to something like case officer not assigned yet, we applied in June 2016 and that's the only thing that's changed. I guess if it says "received" on the immi account then they have it.

The wait is underway...


----------



## ideacrash

Hi All,

I feel so stupid . I always read or understood that I will be eligible for partner visa after 2 years from the time I got the temporary visa rather than from the time of lodgement.

I received email asking for more information last month ( noticed only today ) and then got to know there was one more request similar time last year. 

I may need 1 more week to arrange for all the proofs and submit the details . Not sure how long the AFP will take.

Is there any guidlines on by when I should be submitting all the documents or is that just my visa status would remain temporary till i submit and get the updated status ? 

Thanks and Regards,
ideacrash


----------



## Mish

I would be submittimg ASAP as DIBP can make a decision based on what you have supplied which at the moment is nothing.

If you apply online then you can add the AFP when you get it. My husband's took less than a week to come.

How did you not notice it until today? Did it go into spam? If so adjust your spam filters as you don't want to miss an email and face rejection for missing a deadline.


----------



## ideacrash

Thanks Mish, Will submit asap. So will i have the option to update the supporting documents later ? 

Where can I find the deadlines . Even in the email they have not mentioned to send the details by so and so date.


----------



## JasmineM

J&F said:


> Our status changed from, well nothing, to something like case officer not assigned yet, we applied in June 2016 and that's the only thing that's changed. I guess if it says "received" on the immi account then they have it.
> 
> The wait is underway...


Thanks J&F! Good luck to you too. We applied for an intent to marry visa in 2012 so this whole process is tiring at this stage.


----------



## Mish

ideacrash said:


> Thanks Mish, Will submit asap. So will i have the option to update the supporting documents later ?
> 
> Where can I find the deadlines . Even in the email they have not mentioned to send the details by so and so date.


You can upload evidence until the decision is made.

Generally they give you 28 days to respond to requests. Considering you a long time past the eligibility date I would be doing it ASAP.


----------



## ampk

I would upload something NOW with a cover letter saying you just saw emails and as a matter of urgency will upload the documents.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Dear Freineds ,

Just a tip-off about what is happening now in Brisbane Permanent Partner visa 100 processing Center. As I have submitted my documents without receiving the invitation from DIBP, I decided to drop an email to DIBP so as to know if my documents are in the right hands and if the processing started. I sent the email yesterday. Today, I received an email from DIBP. The content I want you to see is as follows:

[/:Sensitive

Dear Applicant



Please note: We will not provide a status update if your application is within the service standard.



The current Permanent Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) processing time is 10 months from date of eligibility.

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection Brisbane is pleased to confirm the receipt of the required documents you have submitted in support of your partner visa application on xx/05/2016.

No case officer has been allocated the Department is currently processing Applications lodged offshore in November 2013 and prior to this date for those applicants where no Australian contact details had been provided[/:

NB: my main point is the lot of cases under process now are those applied prior to November 2013. Also note worthy is the processing times they are quoting as 10 months from the eligibility date.

I have no worry as long as they confirmed the receipt of the documents. 

Good luck to everybody


----------



## ideacrash

Applied for AFP just now. Jumping on to the Visa application . Uff


----------



## tata

Hi guys, I am desperate and I need your advice. I read almost every single page and I cant find an answer for my case. 

My partner is overseas for work and has been for the past 22 months, he has come back to visit twice so far. 

In January this year when I applied for my 801 we had strong evidences of our relationship but as the time goes by, we’re speaking less frequently our house bills are not longer together as I had to share a house with a flatmate, the only evidence we have is chats on whatsapp and combined bank account. We still defacto thou, but somehow our relationship has weakening a lot, we have Defacto papers attesting our relationship and everything. 

My concerned is that the immi will find that time that he has been away is too long and the relationship is weak. What do you guys think?

I have some other questions for you.

How likely immi will request an interview from us? 
If I do have an interview and the answers don't align, will I get deported? 
If it gets refused can i apply for a 457 with my work?

Ya’ll think it would be smarter to cancel my 801 and go to 457? Or now that we are so far down the path is worthwhile pursuing? I do believe that when he comes back for good to AU we can build a solid relationship again but for now it is weak, and it is weak right when it needed to be stronger. 

For the record he and his family are with me in this all the way and loves me dearly.


----------



## Mk83

Hi everyone .
Last week I had a call from my co asked me some little questions about my application,and then next day i had request to redo police check ,I done it and waiting for clear check ,yesterday I had a call from private number but I missed it ,I was driving ,do u think DIBP will call one more time as Las week I,received their call ,so if they needed anything they would ask in that call ,isnt it ? ,or it is,likely to,have another call.
What's next ....
Thanks


----------



## ideacrash

ideacrash said:


> Applied for AFP just now. Jumping on to the Visa application . Uff


Received my AFP today , wooo hooo


----------



## ideacrash

Guys, I have reached the last page of the application and I can see submit application button , however it has still not asked me to uplaod any documents. Will it be in the next page ? or am I missing something ?


----------



## ideacrash

Guys, I have reached the last page of the application and I can see submit application button , however it has still not asked me to upload any documents. Will it be in the next page ? or am I missing something ?


----------



## Mish

You upload after you submit the application.


----------



## ideacrash

Mish said:


> You upload after you submit the application.


Great , thank you Mish.


----------



## ideacrash

Hi Friends,

Finally submitted the form. Now going through the checklist to upload proofs .

Best Regards,
Ideacrash


----------



## ideacrash

Not able to open the below link. Can anyone try to access this and post the content please.

https://borderauthor.border.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1445.aspx

- Rules to follow while attaching the documents to an online application.

Got the answer :

A maximum of 60 attachments can be uploaded per applicant, however each attachment can include multiple documents. For example, if providing photographs, you can combine multiple photographs (and/or other documents) into the one attachment (such as a reduced size PDF file). The file size limit for each attachment is 5 MB.
Any documents you wish to provide in support of your online application must be scanned and uploaded to your ImmiAccount. Do not send supporting documentation by email or through the post as this will cause significant delays in processing your online application.
Please note: When providing supporting documentation, it is important to select the most relevant information that best demonstrates your claims. Unfortunately if you reach your upload limit, you will not be able to attach any further documents online, so please ensure all other documentation has been uploaded before providing your supporting evidence.
Information on attaching documents to an online application can be found at http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta


----------



## ideacrash

Finally done with uploading most of the evidence. Still need to upload the phone records, of I have any emails and chats etc.

The waiting game starts again


----------



## Rogue87

hi guys, quick question and I'm not sure where to post this as I'm not yet eligible to hand in information for the 801 but have been granted my 820.

Anyhoo, I'm just doing my monthly updating (collecting and collating) of my information on my computer (so it's all ready for the second stage request and I'm not scrambling like crazy to compile everything). I just had the thought of including transaction details of mobile phones showing how much contact we have with each other through the day/week but on a prepaid mobile it only prints out the past 60 or so transactions. Does anyone have any advice on how I can keep track of this (just keep printing them every few weeks/months?) or should I stick to screen shotting a few messages here and there (privacy though...)? 

And what about facebook messages without losing privacy? 

I'm obviously living with my partner and all but we do work different hours and when I'm at work and he's at home we do try to keep in touch as much as possible as well. I didn't include any of this in my first application and that went through ok but am wondering with how strict they are getting for the second stage, whether I should think about this now while I'm gathering and compiling information... 

Any advice would be super helpful. I know I'm still in the early stages (not eligible till June next year) but I have anxiety and found that not preparing as much as I can ahead of time may trigger really bad responses so I thought I could start early on the things that can be done (e.g. collecting photos, getting timelines and dates correct etc) so that all I have to do later on is stat decs and the like that have expiry dates..


----------



## Mish

Phone calls and chats are only required if not living together. If you are living together it is not necessary.


----------



## Rogue87

Mish said:


> Phone calls and chats are only required if not living together. If you are living together it is not necessary.


Good morning Mish! You're up early  Thanks for the reply! I wasn't sure so I thought I'd check


----------



## Askim

*Assesment in progres*

Hi All,

I submited my application for 100, 801 on 12 march 2015 ..
On 03 .2016 I sent all proves about my relationship, new police check, bank statments, ect. 
Still "Assesment in progres" ??

What is eligibility date???

Many Thanks!


----------



## Mish

Eligibility date is 2 years after you applied for the 309 or 820.


----------



## Askim

Thanks Mish

12-15 is already after submiting my application..?


----------



## Mish

Which application 820 or 801.

You submit your 820 can take up to 15 months for 820. Then you lodge 801 2 years after your 820 is lodged and that takes 12 to 15 months.

Your post is not clear if you lodge the 820 in March 15 or you lodged it in March 13 and then submitted the 801 in March 15.


----------



## kcnguyen

Hi everyone, I have joined this forum today. I am waiting for visa 801.
My situation is:
820 Application Date: 10/6/2013
820 Grant Date: 10/7/2013
801 Eligible Date: 10/6/2015
I was told that the waiting time is 12-15 months. But up to now, I haven't received any contact from DIBP for further information. I called them a few time but they just told me to keep waiting. I have been waiting for nearly 16 months now. 
I am afraid that there is something wrong with my application. And I think my national police check is expired as I sent it with my application 15 months ago. But DIBP hasn't contacted with me to get more information. Do I need to redo it one more time?
I am so worried now as my dependent child has to stop her university studying because she is not Permanent Resident. I am afraid the process will take longer and my daughter would not get into uni on time. So what should I do now? 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately all you can do is wait. We had someone recently from Vietnam and their visa took 18 months. It probably wouldn't hurt getting a new AFP if it has expired and uploading that.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mish and All,

Still waiting, we dont really when our D Day happens, for myself I try to divert and get busy with work and being with hubby. Average is 12-15 months so it could still be longer.


----------



## Askim

Mish said:


> Which application 820 or 801.
> 
> You submit your 820 can take up to 15 months for 820. Then you lodge 801 2 years after your 820 is lodged and that takes 12 to 15 months.
> 
> Your post is not clear if you lodge the 820 in March 15 or you lodged it in March 13 and then submitted the 801 in March 15.


Thanks Mish
I think got it now 
Visa(820) was granted beginning of.2014.
After 2years 2016 i lodged second stage.. and now wait 12-15mths?

Cheers ! thanks for your time!


----------



## bomba_daniel

kcnguyen, definitely get a new national police check, apparently they deem to be expired after 12 months. You don't want further delay when Immi ask for a new one later on. It's not necessary something wrong with you application, Immi would have requested further information if they think necessary.

Unfortunately, there isn't anything you can do to speed up with visa application. My overall waiting time is 13.7 months so far and I've submitted further information almost 4 months ago, yet still waiting.

As in the university study for your dependent child, you'll have to make up your plan B if the visa grant doesn't come in time. E.g.: take a study break and get some work experience in the related field (provided the visa allow working).


----------



## CaptainAmerica

*Migration agent in Sydney*

Hello All,
Does anyone have a recommendation for a migration agent in Sydney who has good experience in 820/801 visas? My eligibility for 801 was 23 April 2016 (lodged 801 online in March) and my partner is getting anxious about the waiting. Would like to chat with an agent who can answer some questions about the process.

Thank you


----------



## Mish

I believe both Mark Northam and WRussell are in Sydney.

The processing time is 12 to 15 months. There is nothing to worry about if you are genuine AND have submitted all the evidence to show you are genuine and ingoing.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Hi Mish,
Thank you for your quick reply. A very recent post here seem to indicate the DIPB was now quoting 10 month service time. Have I got that wrong?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Yeah. I am the one who received that 10 months quote from DIBP and I posted it here. It was 100 visa quote though. Other pple have receive different quotes for 801.


----------



## Mish

801 is quoted at 12 to 15 months and 100 was 8 to 10 months.

100's are processed faster as there are less of them.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

YES Mish that is very true.

I have seen several quotes for 801 as 12 to 15 months.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

On another thread on 4 Sept Mish replied :
_They are quoting 12 to 15 months, howver the average I have seen on this forum is around 9 to 10 months. Majority are done before 12 months with a few taking longer than 12 months._

I suppose the time is the time, however it would be nice to know if it is shortening. In 2015 it looks like it was 4-6 months based on the response in the thread.


----------



## Mish

I am not DIBP and the times are based on our waiting spreadsheet. The spreadsheet is not the bible, if people are going to go by this time as the processing times instead of what DIBP are quoting then there is no point in having a waiting spreadsheet.

We have people waiting over 12 months in this thread. If anything the waiting times are getting long instead of shorter. We have even seen low risk applicants waiting almost 12 months.


----------



## Valentine1981

Mish said:


> We have even seen low risk applicants waiting almost 12 months.


yeah I'm low risk...was eligible on 11/12/2015...they received my paperwork on 12/1/2016 (thank you Australia post and taking over 2 weeks over christmas to get an envelope from Sydney to Melbourne)...and I'm still waiting....


----------



## ovywasef

*VIsa 801 Grant!*

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to share the good news that my wife has been granted Visa 801 on 27/09/2016.

Just a little bit of background: She was on student visa since 2008. We got married on December 2013 and applied for 820 on Jan 2014. 820 was granted on Sept. 2014. We submitted the paperwork for 801 on Dec 2015. She is from Bangladesh (HR country). So she got the grant within 9 month of eligibility date.

We did not receive any communication from the department at all and suddenly on Tuesday we were surprised with the grant letter.

Even though I am not a regular contributor I always read the forum. Thanks everyone for all your tips as every little thing helped out.

Good Luck to all those still waiting, I am sure you will receive the great news shortly.

Cheers

PS- For some reason I cannot access the excel sheet. Can someone please update this for me?


----------



## ideacrash

Hi All,

Great news , I received the grant letter this morning ( 29th Sep ) . I still had planned to upload phone calls , emails and facebook stuff over the weekend . To my surprise saw the grant letter today morning  

Thank you very much for all the information and assistance provided in this form . 

All the best to all those who are in the waiting list


----------



## J&F

Okay paranoia has set in. Today I missed a call and the return number is a Melbourne number. I have returned the call and left a message but can someone, anyone, reassure me that DIBP would NOT have a listed number.

Egad, this 801 wait is going to be the death of me.


----------



## Mish

It won't be DIBP their numbers are private.


----------



## Mk83

Today I turn 11 months after eligibilty for 801 and I'm still waiting on BVA,even haven't got TR yet &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

I am still waiting too. This month will be 1 year and 1 month waiting. Hope for the best.


----------



## Nep

13 months and 11 days passed,No contact from Immi so far .


----------



## LouElla

I haven'tg been on here in a while but from what I'm reading have the waiting times increased?!!!! I put my 801 application in July this year, I was hoping to hear before the end of the year but from the looks of it that being overly optimistic?!


----------



## J&F

LouElla said:


> I haven'tg been on here in a while but from what I'm reading have the waiting times increased?!!!! I put my 801 application in July this year, I was hoping to hear before the end of the year but from the looks of it that being overly optimistic?!


My husband is also from the UK and we put in our 801 application on 25 June. In my deluded state I hoped that it would be approved by the end of the year but somehow don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## EvzMc

I'm from Ireland and I put my application in February this year. I, too, was under the impression I'd receive a grant before the end of the year...:/


----------



## gretz57

Hi Mish,

I came to Autralia on a PMV visa on 17 January 2014. I applied my 820 visa on 04 June 2014 and was approved on 04 June 2014 (in just one day!). . I received an email from DIP in May 2016 informnfg me on my qualification to submit further documents as listed by them for 801 visa. I applied 801 visa last 06 June 2016 by post and I received confirmation of my application for 801 visa from DIP on the 17th of June 2016 . It was clearly mentioned there that the regular processing of 801 visa is between 6-8 months. 

It looks like 6-8 months is too early? Based on my readings from this forum , you said 12-15 months. Is't it sad?


----------



## Mish

Honesty, I am not sure why DIBP are not quoting 12 to 15 months in the email. I was surprised that they weren't when my husband got the email. 

Even low risk countries are close to 12 months too. Low risk and high risk doesn't seem to make much of a difference which isn't really a bad thing.


----------



## angelayuwen

Hello everyone,

I'm still waiting for my PR to be grated, I was getting worried as I thought immi has forgotten about me, but after I saw all the reply here about "12 to 15 months" and "low risk or high risk country". I feel better now. 

Partner Relationship Certificate : 12th, Dec,2012
Application of 820 submitted: 13th,Jan, 2013
Bridging B submitted: 23rd, May, 2013
Visa 820 TR grated: 25th, May, 2013
Application of 801 submitted and received: 9th, Dec, 2015

Therefore it's almost a year again soon, I thought plus the "6 to 8 mouths processing time", I would have be granted PR by now. It's awkward to call them or email them.

I'm thinking provide them additional information about me and my partner got engaged in Dec 2015, would it help with my visa??

Thank you


----------



## Tashpotato

Hi guys,

Apologies for a silly question, but I've seen some contradicting information on this forum about 801 dates.
My eligibility date is 18/03/17 - when can I start uploading on immi?

Also, I know it's the same old proof of relationship since the 820 application but is there anything else I need to prepare for? I don't need to do my medical again? or more 888/stat decs?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

Tashpotato said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Apologies for a silly question, but I've seen some contradicting information on this forum about 801 dates.
> My eligibility date is 18/03/17 - when can I start uploading on immi?
> 
> Also, I know it's the same old proof of relationship since the 820 application but is there anything else I need to prepare for? I don't need to do my medical again? or more 888/stat decs?
> 
> Thanks


You can submit no more than 2 months prior. They processed based on eligibility date so submitting early doesn't help.

You will new 888's. If applying by paper you will need the partner stat decs for the sponsor and applicant. If applying online you will need the sponsors partner stat dec. You will need an AFP. Also evidence in all categories since the grant of the 820.

DIBP are quoting processing times of 12 to 15 months from the eligibility date.


----------



## Mish

angelayuwen said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm still waiting for my PR to be grated, I was getting worried as I thought immi has forgotten about me, but after I saw all the reply here about "12 to 15 months" and "low risk or high risk country". I feel better now.
> 
> Partner Relationship Certificate : 12th, Dec,2012
> Application of 820 submitted: 13th,Jan, 2013
> Bridging B submitted: 23rd, May, 2013
> Visa 820 TR grated: 25th, May, 2013
> Application of 801 submitted and received: 9th, Dec, 2015
> 
> Therefore it's almost a year again soon, I thought plus the "6 to 8 mouths processing time", I would have be granted PR by now. It's awkward to call them or email them.
> 
> I'm thinking provide them additional information about me and my partner got engaged in Dec 2015, would it help with my visa??
> 
> Thank you


Are your dates correct? If so you submitted your docs almost 12 months after eligibility date. The eligibility date on what you wrote should be 13 Jan 15. They process based on eligibility date so if those dates are correct then that is an insane amount of time - almost 19 months.

It is always recommended to uploaded additional documents throughout the process if you applied online.


----------



## Mk83

Here we go ,good news everyone .
After 2 years 11 months and 2 days I've got my 820 TR grant today.
It was long wait no one can expect it ,anyway I'm eligible for 801 PR 
But I dont know why DIBP haven't grant me PR straightaway .
What do u think guys ,any advices


----------



## Mk83

Mish said:


> Are your dates correct? If so you submitted your docs almost 12 months after eligibility date. The eligibility date on what you wrote should be 13 Jan 15. They process based on eligibility date so if those dates are correct then that is an insane amount of time - almost 19 months.
> 
> It is always recommended to uploaded additional documents throughout the process if you applied online.


I want to say big thank u for MISH ,helping everyone and advicing


----------



## Mish

Mk83 said:


> Here we go ,good news everyone .
> After 2 years 11 months and 2 days I've got my 820 TR grant today.
> It was long wait no one can expect it ,anyway I'm eligible for 801 PR
> But I dont know why DIBP haven't grant me PR straightaway .
> What do u think guys ,any advices


Congrats!! You should have been given the 801 due to waiting over 2 years. I would email the case officer and ask about it.


----------



## Mk83

Mish said:


> Congrats!! You should have been given the 801 due to waiting over 2 years. I would email the case officer and ask about it.


Thanks Mish for everything .
I will,ask asap for it like u said and I will let u know .
But is it likely to have TR granted after 2 years and not PR .
Have u ever seen that happened with any case before .


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Mk83 said:


> Here we go ,good news everyone .
> After 2 years 11 months and 2 days I've got my 820 TR grant today.
> It was long wait no one can expect it ,anyway I'm eligible for 801 PR
> But I dont know why DIBP haven't grant me PR straightaway .
> What do u think guys ,any advices


Congratulations! I know that was a long time coming! Definitely contact DIBP and request that they grant the PR since it has been 2 years and 11 months already. I've seen others on this forum do just that, and the CO granted the 801 straight away. Now, go celebrate!!


----------



## Mk83

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Congratulations! I know that was a long time coming! Definitely contact DIBP and request that they grant the PR since it has been 2 years and 11 months already. I've seen others on this forum do just that, and the CO granted the 801 straight away. Now, go celebrate!!


Thanks ladyroguerayne.
I will ask and it is time to celebrate 100% with my wife ,I'm so happy ,hope everyone get their grant


----------



## Nep

Hello All ..Any Suggestions on my situation Pls..
Would really appreciate 
I am Currently Holding partner visa 820, and my situation is i have applied onshore Partner visa in
820/801 applied -24/08/2013
820 granted- 08/09 /2014
801 applied – 24/ 08 /2016
As it has been 13 months and 12 days since i have applied for 801 visa and there is no contact from immigration so far and i am travelling overseas for a month in October and also my partner is travelling to overseas as well on end of November. So Basically i am bit worried that what happen if they cancel my visa while i am in overseas?

Am I still be eligible to come back and apply for review?

As they say decision can be finalised when you are overseas?

Do they usually make decisions ( cancel) while applicant is in overseas?

I would really appreciate if anybody has faced the same situation 

Also i have send email to immigration regarding our flight details and ask them if they can stop processing our application while we are away/holidays ( Because if they ask any further evidences while we are away) and i have received an email back from Immigration saying :-

Thank you for your email. Your travel dates have been noted.

Please be advised that we are unable to postpone the processing of the application. However, there are no travel restrictions on the temporary partner visa (subclass 820), so you are free to travel in and out of Australia while your visa remains in effect. Your temporary partner visa (subclass 820) will remain in effect until the permanent partner visa (subclass 801) application has been finalised. Also, you do not need to be in Australia at the time the visa application is finalised.

For more information please refer to our website

I regret to inform you that there is a significant backlog of work in the section and our expected service standard processing time is currently in the 12 – 15 months range. However, individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods, depending on a range of factors.

I can assure you that we are endeavouring to finalise this case as soon as possible.

Your patience in this matter is appreciated. You will be contacted should further information be required.


----------



## Mish

Best to ask Mark but logically speaking I would imagine if a decision got made when you are overseas you would be unable to return as a BVA would be granted and the BVA comes with no travel. The only way you could would be if a BVB was granted. 

It is best to post in Ask Mark and ask him for the answer as mine is a guess.

As the processing times are 12 to 15 months you are still within the processing times. If you have supplied enough evidence then you have nothing to worry about.

What country is the applicant from?


----------



## Nep

Thanks Mish,
I am from Nepal, High Risk and partner is Australian.
I think i have supplied enough evidences but you never know. even Uploaded evidences on August 2016 with new AFP and all bank statements, pics of holidays, Tax return,Superannuation Beneficiary,etc.
Would you be able to send me the link of Mark pls.
Highly Appreciate Mate.
Many Thanks


----------



## Mish

Here you go: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/49513-ask-mark.html

It is probably just a matter of waiting. It sounds like you have enough evidence.


----------



## Nep

Thanks mate .
i think i have provided enough evidences and even updated on immi account before they ask,as AFP has been expired .So lets see ..


----------



## angelayuwen

Mish said:


> Are your dates correct? If so you submitted your docs almost 12 months after eligibility date. The eligibility date on what you wrote should be 13 Jan 15. They process based on eligibility date so if those dates are correct then that is an insane amount of time - almost 19 months.
> 
> It is always recommended to uploaded additional documents throughout the process if you applied online.


Thank you Mish!
It's been so long that I think it's normal....
Ok I gonna send them more information.


----------



## Mish

Hi All

I have sent everyone on the spreadsheet waiting over 12 months a message for an update except for those I know that are still waiting.

To help know if people are still waiting it would be good if people can keep the "last updated date" up to date so that we know where people are at.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mish,

I dont know how to update the excel file, for me, Jul 2016 was the last communication I have with DIBP.. now 13 months this October.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Just a curious question, those who are in 820, does your status mean Provisional Resident or temporary resident? I read visa 309 is Provisional resident. Thanks guys!


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Correct 309 visa is shown as provisional resident. I dont know about 820 visa. Other can share.


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> Just a curious question, those who are in 820, does your status mean Provisional Resident or temporary resident? I read visa 309 is Provisional resident. Thanks guys!


My husband's is provisional


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mish,

mine is provisional too.back to waiting again


----------



## Dangermouse1

Hi Everyone, 

I haven't posted on here for a while but I have been keeping an eye on what has been going on. 

I submitted my 801 in March on my eligibility date and now just waiting. There really doesn't seem to be many people getting approved at the minute, lots of people patiently waiting for their lives to be decided for them.


----------



## JandE

AngeliquePrince said:


> Just a curious question, those who are in 820, does your status mean Provisional Resident or temporary resident? I read visa 309 is Provisional resident. Thanks guys!


I've seen this explanation for those two visas.
Subclass 820 Onshore Provisional Partner Visa
Subclass 309 Offshore Provisional Partner Visa

And this from border:

The temporary Partner visa ( subclass 820)...
The Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) ...
But in effect i think both are the same, especially as DSS law says: "A provisional visa is a temporary visa"


----------



## stacey88

Hey,

I am still waiting for my 801 has been 10.5 months, but my Friend who is Australian and partner who is South American have been waiting for 16+ months - She got a call last week asking when it would be convenient to have a call for further discussions to which she did on Friday and her partner arranged for the following Monday as he needed a translator and they just didn't bother to call even though there was a set time and day...Kinda worrying and also frustrating when they are playing with people's lives, that one person makes the decision of your future and doesnt do their job properly creating anxiety and do not follow up! Makes you think why it is taking so long...Do they even have a consistent process to follow? Or is it just lack of caring


----------



## Mk83

My one said provisional ,DIBP granted me TR last week after 2 years ,11 months but I haven't got any response Abou PR as I've seen in this forum ,when u pass 2 years they grant u PR straightaway instead of TR but it doesn't happen to me ,I'm scared to wait more longer as already waited 3 years to get TR.


----------



## Nep

Hi All ,
Can anyone suggest me on my case ,
As i have uploaded further supporting documents for 801 visa couple of months back so i have few questions here,
I have uploaded colour scan of AFP, Superannunation Beneficary( coulored scan)
Pictures( ovisously colour), Holidays hotel booked receit( coloured scan),Individual bank statements (Both coloured scans/ me and my partner) But apart from that As i have uploaded Tax return statement for 2016 and 2015 and they are black and white as ATO does't provide colour statement themselves and i did not certified them from JP , So does that matter or should i do re-do it again ?? I am confused as i have given them the black and white Tax return statements without jp certified when i applied 801 back on Aug 2015 ? Any Suggestions please


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi guys, thank you for all your responses. I guess both of them are the same. It seems that long queue are now obvious. I am waiting 13 months next week. I i am not hoping ot will be soon as otheea are waiting longer than mine.


----------



## bomba_daniel

Feel like it's a game of endless waiting...14.2 months and still counting.

4 and half months after provided them further information and none communication since then. For those who got the grant in much less time (say less than a year), I congratulate them, but at the same time I'm quite upset that I'm not being treated fairly because it's ridiculous to take 4 months to review the additional information without asking for more or just grant me the bloody visa!!! (no wonder the process take forever, as they're wasting time to re-visit the details after dumping the case away for months)

I've tried very hard to be positive but it's really exceed my limit when it was quoted 6-8 months in written when my 801 application was submitted. I know nothing will change no matter what I type here, yet I need somewhere to express my frustration.


----------



## Valentine1981

The wait is over!!! 801 granted today 13/10 after 10 months of waiting...paper application and didn't use an agent


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations! Best to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats Valentine1981! so happy for both of you.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mk83 said:


> My one said provisional ,DIBP granted me TR last week after 2 years ,11 months but I haven't got any response Abou PR as I've seen in this forum ,when u pass 2 years they grant u PR straightaway instead of TR but it doesn't happen to me ,I'm scared to wait more longer as already waited 3 years to get TR.


You need to contact your case officer. You should have gone straight to PR. Contact DIBP ASAP.


----------



## Sunil12

Hey i have completed 16 months after elizity date , no contact from them at all and i rang them last week all he said "plse wait it's in process. I think my case is going to refuse, considering the time they took so far.


----------



## bomba_daniel

Sunil12, sorry to hear you're still waiting for yours. It's truly frustrated deal with the endless waiting! However, at the end of the day, as long as your relationship is genuine, on-going and you can prove with evidence, DIBP will eventually grant you the visa...



Sunil12 said:


> Hey i have completed 16 months after elizity date , no contact from them at all and i rang them last week all he said "plse wait it's in process. I think my case is going to refuse, considering the time they took so far.


----------



## Mish

Sunil12 said:


> Hey i have completed 16 months after elizity date , no contact from them at all and i rang them last week all he said "plse wait it's in process. I think my case is going to refuse, considering the time they took so far.


Positive thoughts. We had someone recently approved after waiting 18 months.


----------



## Nep

Hello All ,,Just a quick Question,,Has anyone on this forum been granted 801 visa whilst overseas ?? As i am going to overseas soon and worried about my visa more and more,,
I am heading to 14th month on 24th Oct since my eligibility date and still no communication from Department and status on Immi account is still Received...
I have uploaded more evidences couple of months ago but nothing has Changed.
Thanks


----------



## junekhor

Hey Guy, 

I am new over here but I just hope some one could give me some advice on my case here. I was invited by the immigration to comment on the information we provided during a phone interview.

Basically my partner and I have been together for 6 years plus. During the interview my partner (being a forgetful person), he was so nervous with the interview and forgot a lot of things. For example, the CO asked when did I last travelled overseas? He said he can't remember, probably around end of 2015 (which is actually beginnin of 2016).CO asked when did I started my recent job? It was 4 months ago but he said 6 months ago. 

So now the immigration is asking us to comment on the descripency of the information that we provided as she might think that we are not genuine  my partner was just normally a forgetful person and now I'm not too sure how to provide a valid explanation to the immigration. 

Anyone encounter similar situation before? Any suggestion?


Thanks,
June


----------



## Mish

Hi June

It is rather unusual to have an interview at 801 stage. Do you know if there is anyone who could have dobbed you in for not being genuine?

What is the country of origin for the applicant? I remember someone else had the same thing happen and the applicant was from Columbia. Unfortunately they ended up being rejected.

I would be consulting with a migration agent to compile a response at this stage.


----------



## tzeling

*801 Granted!!!*

I've been granted 801 Partner Permanent, DIAC took 7.5 months from my eligibility date, which is within the global standard processing time of 6-8months, thank God!


----------



## EvzMc

tzeling said:


> I've been granted 801 Partner Permanent, DIAC took 7.5 months from my eligibility date, which is within the global standard processing time of 6-8months, thank God!


Congrats tzeling!! Great news!

Can i ask what country you/your partner is from?


----------



## tzeling

Thanks! Husband is from Malaysia too and he holds a PR here for more than 10 years.



EvzMc said:


> Congrats tzeling!! Great news!
> 
> Can i ask what country you/your partner is from?


----------



## Basheer

Hi Everyone Is That true the waiting period for 801 visa now 12-15 moths OMG why all this whats going on as i waited for my 820 for almost 18 moths i have applied on 08/10/2014 and visa was granted on 22/4/16 this as my eligibility on 08/10/16 why all this as i do have a child 2 years old??? what next now just wait ? there's no any way to make it faster ?


----------



## ukkiwi

Hi,

i was just wondering if my partner has to fill out any forms as the sponsor for the 801 visa like he did for the 820 visa?!


----------



## Basheer

Hi ukkiwi
Yes your Partner he have to do the statuary declaration that's your still ongoing relationship.


----------



## ukkiwi

Thank you Basheer


----------



## Mish

Basheer said:


> Hi Everyone Is That true the waiting period for 801 visa now 12-15 moths OMG why all this whats going on as i waited for my 820 for almost 18 moths i have applied on 08/10/2014 and visa was granted on 22/4/16 this as my eligibility on 08/10/16 why all this as i do have a child 2 years old??? what next now just wait ? there's no any way to make it faster ?


There is no way to fast track it.

A child only matters if it was born before you applied for the visa and had been married or de facto for 2 years at time of application.

Yes DIBP are quoting 12 to 15 months.


----------



## Helix

My partner was granted her 801 visa yesterday.

We applied just before Christmas last year so it took about 9.5 months.

She's from the USA. We applied ourselves, no agent.


----------



## Basheer

Thank you Mish for your respond thin we just set and wait in the same boat with the others good luck to everyone hope everyone get it very soon .


----------



## stacey88

Hi all,

Still no update on my visa 10.5 months used an agent and online - I am from UK partner is Australian.

I just wondered when you do get assigned a case officer does it show that you have or if it gets approved with no contact from immi does it just change and you get an email? Right now on my account it says received thats it

Thanks


----------



## Basheer

Hi everyone i just got an email from the Immigration they asked for 888 form and i have to provided within 28 days is this good sign u think this was really fast my legibility date 08/10/16

Request for Information for Visa Application - Outstanding 2 Year Documents for a Partner (Residence) (class BS) Partner (subclass 801) visa

With regards to your Combined Partner Visa (UK 820/BS801) application, I would like to confirm that your documents have been received by the department.

However, not all of the information necessary to register your application has been provided. Please provide the following documents:

· Two (2) completed Form 888 from two (2) Australian citizen or permanent resident witnesses - Including evidence of Australian citizenship or permanent residency status (e.g. Australian passport or birth certificate). Please note Australian driver's licences are insufficient.
http://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/888.pdf

Time by which you must respond
You must respond to this request within 28 calendar days from when you are taken to have received this letter. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.

Please attach the outstanding documents via your ImmiAccount.

If we do not receive any response from you within the timeframe specified above, or if your response is unsatisfactory or incomplete, then in accordance with legislation, your application may be decided based on the available information.


----------



## ampk

I think they just checked if all required docs were submitted and found they were not and informed you.


----------



## Basheer

Thank you ampk but why they gave me 28 days time frame ?


----------



## ampk

It is a standard time (think comes from legal field).


----------



## Mish

stacey88 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Still no update on my visa 10.5 months used an agent and online - I am from UK partner is Australian.
> 
> I just wondered when you do get assigned a case officer does it show that you have or if it gets approved with no contact from immi does it just change and you get an email? Right now on my account it says received thats it
> 
> Thanks


Alot have commented that it just goes from received to approved.


----------



## Mish

Basheer said:


> Thank you ampk but why they gave me 28 days time frame ?


Because they can't leave it opened forever they need to give a deadline.


----------



## ampk

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n7opjs279uuq3d6/Screenshot 2016-10-20 17.52.51.png?dl=0


----------



## Basheer

Mish said:


> Because they can't leave it opened forever they need to give a deadline.


What do u think about the email I just received is there's good chance to get it earlier by chance ?


----------



## Mish

Basheer said:


> What do u think about the email I just received is there's good chance to get it earlier by chance ?


It is just a standard email nothing to read in to.

You have only just submitted your docs ... enjoy the wait.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Basheer,

I had the same email format, the difference are the documents needed. That was last June and until now no clear indication although when I follow up last Monday we already been assigned to a case officer. i am on my 13th month. enjoying the wait.


----------



## EvzMc

The wait was finally over for me yesterday - 801 granted 20/10/2016!!

Applicant - Irish
Sponsor - Australian Citizen 

820 applied - 12/02/2013
820 refused - 2/02/2015
AAT review - 11/09/2015
820 Granted - 5/11/2015
801 applied - 12/02/2016
801 Granted - 20/10/2016

Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## Basheer

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Basheer,
> 
> I had the same email format, the difference are the documents needed. That was last June and until now no clear indication although when I follow up last Monday we already been assigned to a case officer. i am on my 13th month. enjoying the wait.


Hi then i have to wait and see


----------



## Basheer

EvzMc said:


> The wait was finally over for me yesterday - 801 granted 20/10/2016!!
> 
> Applicant - Irish
> Sponsor - Australian Citizen
> 
> 820 applied - 12/02/2013
> 820 refused - 2/02/2015
> AAT review - 11/09/2015
> 820 Granted - 5/11/2015
> 801 applied - 12/02/2016
> 801 Granted - 20/10/2016
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!!


Congrats  happy for you.


----------



## Sunil12

Hi mish &everyone, i rang dibp today the guy on reception said that case officer hasn't been allocated u yet. When i said it's more then 16 months now then he gave me email id vic.ssp.gov.au to write. My qstion is that is it even worth to send them email here or just waste of time ? Thanks


----------



## Mish

You may as well try you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Mk83

Hello everyone.
I want to share good news with u.
Finally the wait is over ,I couldn't believe it is my turn to write here and share my excting news.
My PR 801 is finally granted on 19 Oct 2016 .
I wrote an email for my CO asking why they have grant me only TR instead of PR and I'm eligible for it and was waiting for almost 3 years ,few days later CO grant me PR.
So happy and exciting ,time for celebrating .
Hope everyone's wait over soon and having ur grant .
Good luck everyone .
Big thanks for all members in this forum ,u are so helpful and especially the queen Mish ,many thanks for u and kisses ,u r so helpful and so kind ,appreciate ur good job.
Here is my status .
820/801 submitted application on 1st Nov 2013.
BVA granted :1st Nov 2013
820granted:5 Oct 2016
801 granted :19 Oct 2016
High risk country : Lebanon
Mish can u plz add my info on spreadsheet so everyone can look at it .
Thank u all.
Any question or info u need about my process ill be hepful .
Dont hesitate to ask


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mk83 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I want to share good news with u.
> Finally the wait is over ,I couldn't believe it is my turn to write here and share my excting news.
> My PR 801 is finally granted on 19 Oct 2016 .
> I wrote an email for my CO asking why they have grant me only TR instead of PR and I'm eligible for it and was waiting for almost 3 years ,few days later CO grant me PR.
> So happy and exciting ,time for celebrating .
> Hope everyone's wait over soon and having ur grant .
> Good luck everyone .
> Big thanks for all members in this forum ,u are so helpful and especially the queen Mish ,many thanks for u and kisses ,u r so helpful and so kind ,appreciate ur good job.
> Here is my status .
> 820/801 submitted application on 1st Nov 2013.
> BVA granted :1st Nov 2013
> 820granted:5 Oct 2016
> 801 granted :19 Oct 2016
> High risk country : Lebanon
> Mish can u plz add my info on spreadsheet so everyone can look at it .
> Thank u all.
> Any question or info u need about my process ill be hepful .
> Dont hesitate to ask


Yay! I always figure these cases are just mistakes - but then I wonder how many people don't know what the law specifies and live their lives on a TR when they didn't have to? Hopefully it's a rare thing! I know how overworked DIBP are. Congrats! Glad they fixed it.


----------



## Mk83

CollegeGirl said:


> Yay! I always figure these cases are just mistakes - but then I wonder how many people don't know what the law specifies and live their lives on a TR when they didn't have to? Hopefully it's a rare thing! I know how overworked DIBP are. Congrats! Glad they fixed it.


Thank u collegeGirl.
U r doing a good job helping others as well ,I hope so too that no one get like my case.
Thanks


----------



## Kingfisher

*congrats*



EvzMc said:


> The wait was finally over for me yesterday - 801 granted 20/10/2016!!
> 
> Applicant - Irish
> Sponsor - Australian Citizen
> 
> 820 applied - 12/02/2013
> 820 refused - 2/02/2015
> AAT review - 11/09/2015
> 820 Granted - 5/11/2015
> 801 applied - 12/02/2016
> 801 Granted - 20/10/2016
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!!


congrats mate and all the best for ur future....


----------



## Sunil12

Hey mish and all, this is the reply i got after sending email to immi after 17 month's, UNCLASSIFIED





Thank you for your e-mail. 



I do apologise for the delays in the processing your application. Please note that this is due to a high volume of cases on hand. 



Your application is in a queue to be allocated to a case officer shortly. Once allocated, your case officer will contact you if further information is required from you. 



At this stage you are only required to notify the department of any changes to your contact details or circumstances relating to your relationship.





Kind Regards,





Case Officer - Permanent Partner VIC

GM Family | Skilled and Family Delivery 

Visa and Citizenship Management

Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## Sunil12

Wot do u think about "shortly " ?


----------



## Mish

Shortly could be days, weeks or months. The longest I have seen I think was 18 months so if you go on that then it should be done before Christmas.

I have edited your post to remove the case officers name.


----------



## Sunil12

Thanks mish


----------



## Basheer

Hi everyone i just looked at my Immiaccount i just saw that (
Assessment in progress) what does it mean thats your attched documnets changed from Recieved to approve ?

Application lodge:- 08/10/2014
820 granted:- 24/04/2016
eligible Date 801 :- 08/10/2016
801: Waiting


----------



## Top Coder

Hi all,

Just wanted to share a good news with all of you. My PR was granted 3 days ago. My husband and I are both from Malaysia. We applied through agent by post. 

My eligible date for 801 was Dec 2015 so it's about 10.5 months wait. 

I was contacted by my case officer last Friday stating that they were not allowed to view the DVD (supporting documents) provided by my agent and have requested that we send him the evidence by email within a week. He also included in the email a list of documentation examples that we can provide. Anyways, upon seeing the email, my agent replied to he on the same day along with all the documents we supplied during our application while I compiled more latest evidence during the weekends.

On Tuesday morning my agent received the PR grant notice from our case officer. We didn't end up submitting the latest evidence that I gathered. 

For those who are interested, below is the list of documentation examples provided by my case officer:-
- Property ownership documents e.g. mortgage documents, contract of sales/purchase, certificate of title
- receipts for major items purchased in joint names e.g. car, furniture, electrical equipment
- Joint and separate bank or credit card statements (including home loan account) listing full details of transactions and current balances
- Current employment details and/or payslip from your and your sponsor's respective employers
- Insurance policies e.g. home, contents, car, personal
- Utility accounts e.g. rate notices, gas, electricity, telephone including mobile, internet connections
- Birth certificates for children of the relationship
- wills or life insurance policies showing the names of the beneficiaries
- evidence of joint participation in sporting, cultural, social, religious or other activities
- photographs at various events or social functions. Please include a brief description of where and when the photos were taken and who is in them. You should give a few samples taken at different times covering the period of your relationship. Please do not provide full albums or a large number of photographs of the same event. Due to security concerns, electronic media such as CDs, DVDs, portable HDDs, USB sticks will not be accepted.
- letters (including envelopes with legible postmarks) received at your current or previous home address either in joint or separate names. You should provide samples from different times covering period before and after the lodgement of your application.
- documentary evidence to support any declarations that you have made in the application form and statutory declarations.
- Health care cards or private health insurance documentation/correspondence
- Family allowance payments
- Superannuation stations from your current or previous employment (for you and your sponsor)
- Australian drivers licence (for you and your sponsor)
- Car registration documents (for your and your sponsor)

All the best to everyone who is waiting for their PR.


----------



## Kingfisher

Top Coder said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to share a good news with all of you. My PR was granted 3 days ago. My husband and I are both from Malaysia. We applied through agent by post.
> 
> My eligible date for 801 was Dec 2015 so it's about 10.5 months wait.
> 
> I was contacted by my case officer last Friday stating that they were not allowed to view the DVD (supporting documents) provided by my agent and have requested that we send him the evidence by email within a week. He also included in the email a list of documentation examples that we can provide. Anyways, upon seeing the email, my agent replied to he on the same day along with all the documents we supplied during our application while I compiled more latest evidence during the weekends.
> 
> On Tuesday morning my agent received the PR grant notice from our case officer. We didn't end up submitting the latest evidence that I gathered.
> 
> For those who are interested, below is the list of documentation examples provided by my case officer:-
> - Property ownership documents e.g. mortgage documents, contract of sales/purchase, certificate of title
> - receipts for major items purchased in joint names e.g. car, furniture, electrical equipment
> - Joint and separate bank or credit card statements (including home loan account) listing full details of transactions and current balances
> - Current employment details and/or payslip from your and your sponsor's respective employers
> - Insurance policies e.g. home, contents, car, personal
> - Utility accounts e.g. rate notices, gas, electricity, telephone including mobile, internet connections
> - Birth certificates for children of the relationship
> - wills or life insurance policies showing the names of the beneficiaries
> - evidence of joint participation in sporting, cultural, social, religious or other activities
> - photographs at various events or social functions. Please include a brief description of where and when the photos were taken and who is in them. You should give a few samples taken at different times covering the period of your relationship. Please do not provide full albums or a large number of photographs of the same event. Due to security concerns, electronic media such as CDs, DVDs, portable HDDs, USB sticks will not be accepted.
> - letters (including envelopes with legible postmarks) received at your current or previous home address either in joint or separate names. You should provide samples from different times covering period before and after the lodgement of your application.
> - documentary evidence to support any declarations that you have made in the application form and statutory declarations.
> - Health care cards or private health insurance documentation/correspondence
> - Family allowance payments
> - Superannuation stations from your current or previous employment (for you and your sponsor)
> - Australian drivers licence (for you and your sponsor)
> - Car registration documents (for your and your sponsor)
> 
> All the best to everyone who is waiting for their PR.


Congratulations n best of luck...
even my timeline is same as urs. Its been 10 months we have been waiting.....
very happy for u n have a happy life ahead....


----------



## stacey88

Best of luck to you!! 

I am 11 months and waiting


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I am on my 14th month but now assigned to a case officer. Dont know what is keeping them to decide on my progress. &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> I am on my 14th month but now assigned to a case officer. Dont know what is keeping them to decide on my progress. ��


How do you know you have a case officer?


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mish,

* sent an email to Immigration about my status and a case officer responded saying that they will do their best to finalise my case and reiterate that average waiti g time is 12-15 months. Previously, only an admin responds without any name now, a case officer responded.


----------



## Cris

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> * sent an email to Immigration about my status and a case officer responded saying that they will do their best to finalise my case and reiterate that average waiti g time is 12-15 months. Previously, only an admin responds without any name now, a case officer responded.


Where do you send emails to? which address? 
Thanks


----------



## Mish

Cris said:


> Where do you send emails to? which address?
> Thanks


Your previous post says that you applied offshore for the 309/100 in April 2016, is that correct? If so the email address for 801 applications won't help you as it is for a different area.

All areas od DIBP have different email addresses. You should have an email address for your local embasay on their website. I hope that helps.


----------



## AdelaideHana

*Waiting time*

I'm always on this site in the background trying to stay up to date but I'm confused with the waiting times. I applied for my 801 last week and the waiting time on the border.gov website says 75% of cases are done in 6-8 months, but I'm often seeing people being told longer waiting times by other websites or a case officer. I was wondering if the 6-8 months is an old estimate ? Or is it at the point where it's so sporadic there is no known estimate time to wait ?
Thank you!


----------



## stacey88

AdelaideHana said:


> I'm always on this site in the background trying to stay up to date but I'm confused with the waiting times. I applied for my 801 last week and the waiting time on the border.gov website says 75% of cases are done in 6-8 months, but I'm often seeing people being told longer waiting times by other websites or a case officer. I was wondering if the 6-8 months is an old estimate ? Or is it at the point where it's so sporadic there is no known estimate time to wait ?
> Thank you!


Hey,

When i applied 11 months ago they quoted 6-8 months it just hasnt been updated. If you look further into the Immi website it does say now 12-15 months. Some have been less some more...Just a waiting game from now on 

I spoke to my lawyer and literally all of her applications have been delayed.


----------



## Cris

Mish said:


> Your previous post says that you applied offshore for the 309/100 in April 2016, is that correct? If so the email address for 801 applications won't help you as it is for a different area.
> 
> All areas od DIBP have different email addresses. You should have an email address for your local embasay on their website. I hope that helps.


You right offshore! I will check the embassy website! 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi,

The waiting time has changed, the website states it is now 12-15 however on their table it is still 6-8 months. I guess we all have to really wait for the decision making to happen. Hopefully all of us will get it, its just a matter of when os the question.


----------



## Alice88

*801 onshore*

Hello guys,
Do i need to be in Australia when dibp will contact me for the second stage of my application? AND do i have to be in Australia when PR will be granted?

Applied for 820 onshore on the 10th of August 2015,granted 820 on 5/09/2016.

thank you

A.


----------



## Mish

Alice88 said:


> Hello guys,
> Do i need to be in Australia when dibp will contact me for the second stage of my application? AND do i have to be in Australia when PR will be granted?
> 
> Applied for 820 onshore on the 10th of August 2015,granted 820 on 5/09/2016.
> 
> thank you
> 
> A.


No to both but they ask for your intention to live in Australia permanently.


----------



## Alice88

Mish said:


> No to both but they ask for your intention to live in Australia permanently.[/QUOTE
> 
> good to know. for some reason i thought that you needed to be onshore as initially applied Onshore.
> 
> thanks


----------



## Patient007

*14 Months and Waiting*



Mish said:


> No to both but they ask for your intention to live in Australia permanently.


Hi Mish and All,

I'm on my 14th month on waiting for onshore 801 decision.
Tried calling DIBP couple of times but not a clear answer from them.
i have not received any update since then.
I get worried as they do not even send any update at all for 14 months now.

What do you think is this case?
thank you in advance.

820 Applies: October 2013
820 Approved: April 2014
801 Applied: September 2015
801:


----------



## Mish

Hi Patient

Unfortunately all you can do is wait. What country is the applicant from? We have found a couple of countries are waiting lower than others. 

DIBP are quoting 12 to 15 months.

You could always try an email but generally people are told the processing time is 12 to 15 months.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Patient,

I am now 14 months. we are of the same month as it is Sept 2015. I was told to wait as the average waiting time is 12-15 months. Nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Sunil12

Iam almost 19 months from eligibility date and 17 month's since i submitted paper work for 801


----------



## rhodered

801 approved today. Sent Dec 18th 2015,acknowledged Dec 23rd 2015,approved today Nov 4 2016,almost one year. I want to thank kittykat,Mark Northham,Collegegirl,and last but not least Mish who helped me humongously on the 801 application...no agent,sent in paper,and all I can say is the day I can apply for citizenship I am! Hope the wait ends soon for you all,it's been a long road!


----------



## maryam bab

Hi
I am nearly 22 months waiting for the results of 801.


----------



## bomba_daniel

Did you try to contact Immigration Department for an update, and what did they say?

I'll be reaching 15 month wait for 801 next week...



maryam bab said:


> Hi
> I am nearly 22 months waiting for the results of 801.


----------



## Sunil12

Are u serious maryam bab? If u don't mind can i ask the nationality of the applicant?


----------



## maryam bab

I'm from Iran.


----------



## Sunil12

Thanks for replying maryam, are u married or de facto relaship? U came to aus as student or PMV or some other way ?


----------



## maryam bab

We have a child and live togther and few time I called to immi but they didn't clear answer just "waiting".


----------



## Britaus

Hello, I've been floating around in the background for a few weeks now reading and checking when people have received their PR. 

I was eligible in December 2015.

Whilst I understand that the wait time has increased to 12 to 15 months I'm concerned about the inconsistencies of approval times. I checked back at official documentation I have received from immigration and it states, 'in the interest of fairness, applications are processed in the order of the date on which the application was received (lodgement date).' I think we can all agree this is not the case. A friend of mine who became eligible in January and submitted after myself, who's circumstances were near on par with my own, received their PR over a month ago. I have attempted to address this point with immigration numerous times but have received the standard cut and paste reply and when calling have had an automatic voicemail informing me that immigration was not taking calls. 

I don't so much care about the wait time - that is what it is. But clearly there is a major flaw in the system and the information they are giving out is incorrect. 

So, has anyone who has been waiting longer than the designated time considered putting in a formal complaint or contacting Ombudsman?


----------



## J&F

Britaus said:


> Hello, I've been floating around in the background for a few weeks now reading and checking when people have received their PR.
> 
> I was eligible in December 2015.
> 
> Whilst I understand that the wait time has increased to 12 to 15 months I'm concerned about the inconsistencies of approval times. I checked back at official documentation I have received from immigration and it states, 'in the interest of fairness, applications are processed in the order of the date on which the application was received (lodgement date).' I think we can all agree this is not the case. A friend of mine who became eligible in January and submitted after myself, who's circumstances were near on par with my own, received their PR over a month ago. I have attempted to address this point with immigration numerous times but have received the standard cut and paste reply and when calling have had an automatic voicemail informing me that immigration was not taking calls.
> 
> I don't so much care about the wait time - that is what it is. But clearly there is a major flaw in the system and the information they are giving out is incorrect.
> 
> So, has anyone who has been waiting longer than the designated time considered putting in a formal complaint or contacting Ombudsman?


We have only been waiting since June but have also noticed that some people are getting grants in 3 or 4 months. It is an unfair situation, but I feel strongly that some case officers work quicker than others. Not sure about the ombudsman but would really love to hear what they have to say.


----------



## Britaus

J&F said:


> We have only been waiting since June but have also noticed that some people are getting grants in 3 or 4 months. It is an unfair situation, but I feel strongly that some case officers work quicker than others. Not sure about the ombudsman but would really love to hear what they have to say.


I actually attempted to call and before they put you through to anyone they state that they will only take complaints once you have submitted a formal complaint to immigration and they have responded.

Another concern is the hypothetical that immigration get annoyed that you're complaining and push your application further back in the queue - although that would actually be illegal.


----------



## stacey88

J&F said:


> We have only been waiting since June but have also noticed that some people are getting grants in 3 or 4 months. It is an unfair situation, but I feel strongly that some case officers work quicker than others. Not sure about the ombudsman but would really love to hear what they have to say.


I have also been waiting since December 2015...My friend went over 16 months called them and they asked for more evidence and updated police check - however the case office stated she needed it before a Friday cause then she was on holiday for 3 weeks and wouldnt have an answer until then...the 3 weeks is up today! They do not have any cover staff so if you CO is off sick or holiday - suck it up pretty much!!!


----------



## Britaus

stacey88 said:


> I have also been waiting since December 2015...My friend went over 16 months called them and they asked for more evidence and updated police check - however the case office stated she needed it before a Friday cause then she was on holiday for 3 weeks and wouldnt have an answer until then...the 3 weeks is up today! They do not have any cover staff so if you CO is off sick or holiday - suck it up pretty much!!!


It's interesting you mention that because I recently asked if I needed to resupply a police check as mine has passed 12 months since I got it and they didn't directly answer my question and just cut and pasted that the case officer will ask you to submit additional information should you need to. So if they come back and ask me for one and delay the process further then that's another fault in the system.


----------



## stacey88

I asked my lawyer and she recommended that I get it as they will require it when it is eventually my turn and if they have to wait then it could push you back again...My advice - do it!!


----------



## skl

*Police check*

Hi.

Do I need to submit police check when applying 801 visa? Cheers,


----------



## bomba_daniel

Did you read the 801 application checklist at all?

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/801-/Partner-visa-(subclasses-820-and-801)-document-checklist



skl said:


> Hi.
> 
> Do I need to submit police check when applying 801 visa? Cheers,


----------



## Mish

Honestly I am unsure if complaining to the ombudsman is of any use as to my knowledge the ombudsman sends it to the relevant agency to respond. However, on the other hand if enough complain maybe something will be done ie. More staff members.


----------



## Rogue87

hey everyone, been reading through the thread from start to finish *phew* while I'm waiting for my time to hand in my 801 application/update...

I am very curious though. I know that we should collect movie tickets etc etc but what if the couple isn't actually extroverted? My partner and I both work in some form of hospitality and we deal with people each and every day at work for LONG hours so by the time we get home/have the day off together, we literally just want to stay home and relax/laze about. Not really much to document there.. ha!

Also, as a provisional resident, how have you guys gone in getting a joint credit card set up? Any problems? or is it just a subsidiary credit card that we can get?


----------



## Mish

From what I know alot of banks don't allow joint credit cards they allow additional credit card holders.

You don't need to be extroverted to go the movies. My husband and I go to the movies alot but I am very introverted. Just write about what you do in the statement that is what we did.


----------



## stacey88

Rogue87 said:


> hey everyone, been reading through the thread from start to finish *phew* while I'm waiting for my time to hand in my 801 application/update...
> 
> I am very curious though. I know that we should collect movie tickets etc etc but what if the couple isn't actually extroverted? My partner and I both work in some form of hospitality and we deal with people each and every day at work for LONG hours so by the time we get home/have the day off together, we literally just want to stay home and relax/laze about. Not really much to document there.. ha!
> 
> Also, as a provisional resident, how have you guys gone in getting a joint credit card set up? Any problems? or is it just a subsidiary credit card that we can get?


Hey,

They will understand if you both have a hard job and work long hours...As long as you have text/facebook messages and the usual lease, joint account etc in the stat dec you should be able to explain the situation and still prove that you are real and legit from the way you talk about each other.

I have a joint bank account and my own credit card - depends on your credit status i guess...


----------



## stacey88

skl said:


> Hi.
> 
> Do I need to submit police check when applying 801 visa? Cheers,


Yes you do!


----------



## Britaus

Mish said:


> Honestly I am unsure if complaining to the ombudsman is of any use as to my knowledge the ombudsman sends it to the relevant agency to respond. However, on the other hand if enough complain maybe something will be done ie. More staff members.


I actually spoke with someone from immigration (finally) yesterday afternoon. Unfortunately the guy was unable to answer my questions.

He said each case was different and that's why some are processed quicker than others and when I asked how is that judgement made when my case has yet to be assigned - no answer.

When I told him I know for a fact someone in the exact same circumstances as my own had already been approved despite submitting after myself - no answer.

I think the most infuriating thing about the entire conversation was that his last question to me was 'would I like to withdraw my application?'. Completely inappropriate.

There is obviously a fault in the system and that the staff are not trained sufficiently enough to handle questions not covered in a script. It's just a shame we can't really do anything and any major complaint may put immigration offside.


----------



## Mish

They aren't allowed to treat you differently because you complain. It is the right of everyone regardless of what government department you deal with.

If you wish you make a complaint you will need to go to DIBP first and from there go to ombudsman. If you do make a complaint I would raise the same questions you raised on the phone.

I have heard and of course I don't know if there is any truth to it that they can tell how genuine the relationship by how the application is prepared. I really don't know if it is true as we had one member waiting over 12 months and they were uploading more evidence all the time and had an insane amount of photos too. So who knows how they determine it? I think people wouldn't be upset if they saw them getting done in order (or close to it).


----------



## Britaus

Agreed. I completely understand they are backlogged and short staffed. The issue of time is not a factor for me either - I'm still here and able to be with my partner. The problem is the queue system as it's unfair and frustrating - exactly the opposite to what they state. 

Maybe it's the Brit in me that's in favour of an orderly queue! haha.


----------



## J&F

Britaus said:


> Agreed. I completely understand they are backlogged and short staffed. The issue of time is not a factor for me either - I'm still here and able to be with my partner. The problem is the queue system as it's unfair and frustrating - exactly the opposite to what they state.
> 
> Maybe it's the Brit in me that's in favour of an orderly queue! haha.


My husband's a Brit. Whenever I tell him that an 801 has been granted on this forum his first question is "How long did they wait" and second "high risk or low risk". We're quite frustrated as well when some grants come through in a matter of months, even quicker yet others are waiting over 12 months. There is something totally wrong with the system.


----------



## Mish

Britaus said:


> Agreed. I completely understand they are backlogged and short staffed. The issue of time is not a factor for me either - I'm still here and able to be with my partner. The problem is the queue system as it's unfair and frustrating - exactly the opposite to what they state.
> 
> Maybe it's the Brit in me that's in favour of an orderly queue! haha.


Australians are exactly the same - we like to be treated fair and equal.

Honestly I don't care about the wait time I care about not everyone being treated equal. I am not talking about someones whose eligibility date is October and one November and the October one being granted first. I am talking about the eligibility in June and one November and the November one getting done first.

I also don't think that people from specific countries should be penalised because of a few bad apples.


----------



## Britaus

J&F said:


> My husband's a Brit. Whenever I tell him that an 801 has been granted on this forum his first question is "How long did they wait" and second "high risk or low risk". We're quite frustrated as well when some grants come through in a matter of months, even quicker yet others are waiting over 12 months. There is something totally wrong with the system.


We're British, your husband and I can't help ourselves. We want things done in a orderly fashion!

I've just fired off another email to immigration as a response to their last cut and paste job. Depending if they reply or what they reply I'll then put the formal complaint in.

Watch this space!


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> My husband's a Brit. Whenever I tell him that an 801 has been granted on this forum his first question is "How long did they wait" and second "high risk or low risk". We're quite frustrated as well when some grants come through in a matter of months, even quicker yet others are waiting over 12 months. There is something totally wrong with the system.


I would have thought that they all went into the same pool and then the case officer picks next based on eligibility date. Maybe their system needs to redesigned to do this to make it fair.


----------



## Mish

On another note. I saw this facebook group (I think) and people talk about partner visa's for the UK and they pay extra for priority processing. I wonder how many would pay the extra if something like that was implemented here?


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> On another note. I saw this facebook group (I think) and people talk about partner visa's for the UK and they pay extra for priority processing. I wonder how many would pay the extra if something like that was implemented here?


I would 100% pay...I wish that it didnt feel so casual from Immi. At the end of the day if you are in a genuine relationship and you dont get the visa thats it you have no choice but leave. It literally takes that one person to make your future life decision. The fact that we do pay so much for it too and everyone gets the same check list it shouldnt be any different for anyone period!!


----------



## J&F

Mish said:


> On another note. I saw this facebook group (I think) and people talk about partner visa's for the UK and they pay extra for priority processing. I wonder how many would pay the extra if something like that was implemented here?


You know what, there is no way would pay extra. They have taken enough from us already and we are not giving any more.

Australian migration is cumbersome and expensive with the case officers seemingly doing very little. We are angry and frustrated that we have no updates, if there is something missing from our application (which I know from my own experience) no-one is going to tell you unless you have a complete meltdown. If immigration did something, even the smallest thing it would be a hell of a lot easier on us sitting here waiting.


----------



## stacey88

J&F said:


> You know what, there is no way would pay extra. They have taken enough from us already and we are not giving any more.
> 
> Australian migration is cumbersome and expensive with the case officers seemingly doing very little. We are angry and frustrated that we have no updates, if there is something missing from our application (which I know from my own experience) no-one is going to tell you unless you have a complete meltdown. If immigration did something, even the smallest thing it would be a hell of a lot easier on us sitting here waiting.


There should be a 'fraudulent' dept where a team of case officers just deal with the ones they feel dodgy then let the other applications go smoothly and have anything like police checks missing just send a generic email


----------



## ampk

You can for a cost appeal and that Case Officers decision can be reviewed - stupidly if the Case Officer got it wrong you only get half that money back!

A good way to increase the bottom line of budget! with no accountability required!!


----------



## Mish

They need something they tells you where you are in the queue and the estimated wait time or even something saying .... we are currently processing applications with an eligibility date ov xyz.

Unfortunately they are not the only agency with communication problems. I had my tax return amended with the ATO and it took 5 months the only update was in mygov saying it would take longer than 30 days.


----------



## Mish

stacey88 said:


> There should be a 'fraudulent' dept where a team of case officers just deal with the ones they feel dodgy then let the other applications go smoothly and have anything like police checks missing just send a generic email


From what I know they already have someone who checks the applications when lodged etc to make sure they have the mandatory documents.


----------



## ampk

I am not sure after paying $7,000 I would like to see:-

"You are 32,651 in the queue please be patient your application will progress as fast as possible"


----------



## J&F

Mish said:


> From what I know they already have someone who checks the applications when lodged etc to make sure they have the mandatory documents.


My 820 was lodged but I omitted the 47sp. We were madly running around trying to organise visas to go to the UK to meet my husband's family when I had a complete and utter meltdown to an immigration officer. Because by then I was such a mess I handed the phone to my husband and walked away. Until then we had been told the 820 was being processed.

So, once Jason was told about the missing 47sp, I finalised it, emailed it straight away and we had the 820 within an hour.

Soured my view of immigration.


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> My 820 was lodged but I omitted the 47sp. We were madly running around trying to organise visas to go to the UK to meet my husband's family when I had a complete and utter meltdown to an immigration officer. Because by then I was such a mess I handed the phone to my husband and walked away. Until then we had been told the 820 was being processed.
> 
> So, once Jason was told about the missing 47sp, I fifnalised it, emailed it straight away and we had the 820 within an hour.
> 
> Soured my view of immigration.


I am talking 801 since this is the 801 thread &#128521;. 820 they wait until like 9 months to check, but 801 it is early on. I have seen quite asked for their AFP within 1 month if not submitted.


----------



## J&F

Mish said:


> I am talking 801 since this is the 801 thread &#128521;. 820 they wait until like 9 months to check, but 801 it is early on. I have seen quite asked for their AFP within 1 month if not submitted.


I was talking about my experience with the 820 which we applied for in June 2014 and had it granted on 4 or 5 November 2014. We left for the UK a few days after it was granted but until then thing were getting edgy.


----------



## Mish

ampk said:


> I am not sure after paying $7,000 I would like to see:-
> 
> "You are 32,651 in the queue please be patient your application will progress as fast as possible"


Lol. Well you can't it both ways then. You either want to be updated or not.

My only thought is I know DIBP workers are overworked (a friend of mine met some at a work function) they are doing the best they can amd having to send emails etc increases the waiting times.


----------



## ampk

Rather than being told where in the queue you are, it would be nice if the uploaded documents had a check box next to it that the Case Officer puts a tick or a cross next to it. A cross next to say a FB upload is not a concern if you have better evidence on say Skype.

The wait in the queue then would be not so bad, but concerning if the x was next to a police report. You could attend to the x's if you had not already addressed them.

The wait would be still long but if you are just waiting the visa allocations/limits to be your turn that would be much better - its the stress of a refusal that is painful, sadly that stress is over a much longer period nowadays.


----------



## Mish

It would then make people ask ... if they can tell me this then why can't they just assess my visa. You also have different people they ask different things from for example high risk usually need more evidence than low risk. The problem with 801 is having case officers to be more thorough these days because of marriage fraud etc that would take extra time for them.

Alot of peoples frustration doesn't seem to be with the waiting times but with not processing them in order for the 801's. 

I think if people are unhappy they need to talk to their local MP as they are the ones with the power to try to make changes.


----------



## ampk

Sadly no it is not the Local MP's it is only the Senators that "could make changes" and as I found out they don't seem to care much as "immigration" is still a dirty word with general public.

This is because immigration is a federal thing like aviation not a state thing for schools and hospitals.


----------



## Mish

To my knowledge the local members are not state members they are federal members but your local representative.

I know of someone to approached their local member who helped them. It might depend on who your local member is.


----------



## ampk

Fairly sure if elected they are a Senator if not a Labor or Liberal member (of state) as far as Federal matters go.

http://www.ntnews.com.au/news/north...4/news-story/485ca1c8543f721be291d478d3fe0172


----------



## ampk

Hi CG, hope all is well with you. The cost, wait and mixing families has had it's toll on us. Our plan on a trial was fine, DIBP did not allow that now it hurts as it is different numbers and teens.

Or is it just a bad day.


----------



## JandE

Mish said:


> To my knowledge the local members are not state members they are federal members but your local representative.
> 
> I know of someone to approached their local member who helped them. It might depend on who your local member is.


There is confusion with Politics in Australia.

Most people have two Local members, one for the State Government in their area, and another for the Federal Government in their area.

The Federal government member will be from the House of Representatives, and may be someone like the PM, Malcolm Turnbull, who is the Local Member for the Federal Division of Wentworth in NSW. And, depending on what part of Wentworth, they will also be covered by one of the two State members _Vaucluse and Sydney_, as both these State government areas overlap the Wentworth Federal area.

Some feel they will also be covered by one or two Upper House Members, ie: Senators. One from Federal, and, for most states, another from their State government.

So possibly 5 in total. But, these Senators are not local members, and seem to only cover a State as an entity.

However, one of the Senate rules is: _The Senate can only accept petitions that are addressed to the Senate. The Senate cannot accept petitions addressed, for instance, to the Government or to a particular Minister. www.aph.gov.au_.

From reading that, it seems best to contact a local member from the House of Representatives.

For *immigration purposes* it would need to be the House of Representatives member for your Federal area, being a Federal issue.


----------



## stacey88

Has there been any visa's granted this month yet?


----------



## J&F

stacey88 said:


> Has there been any visa's granted this month yet?


By the look of it, nope. Maybe Immigration have decided that, because it's nearly Christmas, they're going to slack off for a while.


----------



## 262081

Hi,
I have sent an email to the department a couple of days ago regarding my 801 application of the 4th of April this year.
They replied this morning saying :
"I wish to advise that your application is now being assessed by a case officer who will contact you if anything further is required."

Has anyone received this email before ?

If yes, how long do you reckon I should wait for a decision to be made by the case officer ?


----------



## 262081

J&F said:


> By the look of it, nope. Maybe Immigration have decided that, because it's nearly Christmas, they're going to slack off for a while.


My mate just got is PR last week and he applied in April.


----------



## J&F

DamoFrenchy said:


> My mate just got is PR last week and he applied in April.


Rotten thing is that there are people on this forum who applied in December last year and are still waiting.

But on the other hand hooray for your mate and congrats to him/her. It's about time we got some good news.


----------



## 262081

J&F said:


> Rotten thing is that there are people on this forum who applied in December last year and are still waiting.
> 
> But on the other hand hooray for your mate and congrats to him/her. It's about time we got some good news.


Yes I know... mind you he's from Ireland. It might depends of your country of origin..


----------



## ampk

Ireland have a very high modified NRR, while that is not a figure used for Partner Visas. It is proof they don't follow visa rules/requirements very well.


----------



## Mish

DamoFrenchy said:


> Hi,
> I have sent an email to the department a couple of days ago regarding my 801 application of the 4th of April this year.
> They replied this morning saying :
> "I wish to advise that your application is now being assessed by a case officer who will contact you if anything further is required."
> 
> Has anyone received this email before ?
> 
> If yes, how long do you reckon I should wait for a decision to be made by the case officer ?


I believe AngeliquePrince was told that but I am unsure how long ago that was.

Since you are still within their original processing time of 6 to 8 months, I am curious to what you said to them in the email?

Did you apply by paper or online?


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mish,

I was told the same thing but that wasin July 2015, still no communication till now.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Sorry I meant July 2016.


----------



## Britaus

DamoFrenchy said:


> Hi,
> I have sent an email to the department a couple of days ago regarding my 801 application of the 4th of April this year.
> They replied this morning saying :
> "I wish to advise that your application is now being assessed by a case officer who will contact you if anything further is required."
> 
> Has anyone received this email before ?
> 
> If yes, how long do you reckon I should wait for a decision to be made by the case officer ?


I received the same email this week. BUT my status on immi has not changed and it still notes that it has not been allocated to a case worker.

Sounds like it's just a line. Who knows.


----------



## Britaus

J&F said:


> Rotten thing is that there are people on this forum who applied in December last year and are still waiting.
> 
> But on the other hand hooray for your mate and congrats to him/her. It's about time we got some good news.


Agreed, great news for the friend but disheartening for those who have been waiting longer.

There's that "queue system" working like a charm :/


----------



## AngeliquePrince

We dont really know what is happening. I have been allocated case officer but I am still waiting. I got tired of waiting. I will just move on and not think about it.


----------



## wewen

Good day everyone .. got my 801 granted today.. 11 months of waiting is over.. cheers


----------



## Mish

wewen said:


> Good day everyone .. got my 801 granted today.. 11 months of waiting is over.. cheers


Congrats. Your details aren't on the spreadsheet so would either mind filling it out or giving me the information.

- Married or de facto
- Online or paper application
- Did you come from a PMV
- Male or Female
- Eligibility date
- Date you put in your paperwork for the 801

Did you update the evidence at any time or it was granted based on what you submitted?


----------



## stacey88

What is the email to contact? I have been waiting 2 weeks short of 12 months...


----------



## Mish

stacey88 said:


> What is the email to contact? I have been waiting 2 weeks short of 12 months...


[email protected] but don't be surprised if you get the standard response that they are facing backlogs and it is taking 12 to 15 months.

Let us know what they say.


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> [email protected] but don't be surprised if you get the standard response that they are facing backlogs and it is taking 12 to 15 months.
> 
> Let us know what they say.


Will do, thanks Mish


----------



## wewen

Mish said:


> Congrats. Your details aren't on the spreadsheet so would either mind filling it out or giving me the information.
> 
> - Married or de facto
> - Online or paper application
> - Did you come from a PMV
> - Male or Female
> - Eligibility date
> - Date you put in your paperwork for the 801
> 
> Did you update the evidence at any time or it was granted based on what you submitted?


A female from PMV visa, my eligibility date October 24, 2015 applied 801 by post December 10, 2015, received acknowledgement letter by post after 3 days. We didn't hear anything from the immi after 6 months so decided to emailed them and response that they have a huge backlog. No phone calls as what we have expected to happen first, just email that the application was successful. No further docs been ask and yes twas granted based on what we submitted on the 801 only


----------



## 262081

Mish said:


> I believe AngeliquePrince was told that but I am unsure how long ago that was.
> 
> Since you are still within their original hprocessing time of 6 to 8 months, I am curious to what you said to them in the email?
> 
> Did you apply by paper or online?


I applied online all by myself. My case is very simple though.
I just emailed them telling that I was eligible the 4th of April and uploaded all my documents on the day and haven't heard anything since. They replied within 48 hours advising me that I have been assigned a case officer. 
I wonder if it's one of those generic email or if it's actually moving on..


----------



## bomba_daniel

Congrats, good to hear some visa grants are happening here.



wewen said:


> Good day everyone .. got my 801 granted today.. 11 months of waiting is over.. cheers


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats Wewen! Hope our time will come, I am on 14 months waiting now.


----------



## wewen

AngeliquePrince said:


> congrats Wewen! Hope our time will come, I am on 14 months waiting now.


thank you... it wont be long now i think, because when we emailed them, they said it takes 12 to 15 months.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

hope so Wewen. How long have you been here in Aus as other peolle were saying Immi is waiting for an applicant to reach their 4 years before they make a decision. Unsure if this is true.


----------



## Mish

I don't think they would make people wait the 4 years of being in Australia as it would mean that some are waiting 2 years (or close to it) for a decision on the 801.


----------



## CollegeGirl

AngeliquePrince said:


> hope so Wewen. How long have you been here in Aus as other peolle were saying Immi is waiting for an applicant to reach their 4 years before they make a decision. Unsure if this is true.


I wonder if these people might be confusing this with the requirements for citizenship?


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi to both of you,

Thanks for the response, it is much clear on my side. 12 to 15 months could just be the average it could be more than that. Keeping our fingers crossed that Christmas could be our lucky day ☺


----------



## bomba_daniel

Yeah, how long you live in Aus has nothing to do with 801. I lived in Aus for 15 years and my wife 8 years. Yet, our 801 waiting time has exceeded 15 months already and still counting... 

Who said Australian value Fair Go?! It may be true most of the times, but I really can't see it from how they handle the visa applications. 

On the other hand, it's just an once-off thing in a life...best to focus on something else more important rather than something out of our control.


----------



## SunnyyBoi

So are the immigration people sorting all the applications in order or are we all in random order? Bomba_daniel I hope your wife will get her visa soon cause we are both from HK and it'd suck if my application also goes over 15months...


----------



## AngeliquePrince

this is actually its a big question, how come we are still seeing more couples waiting beyond 15 months, its not a fair go. I wish they could just be upfront on what's keeping the waiting times longer.


----------



## stacey88

I sent an email to Immi Friday and had nothing - dont really expect much but a response would have been appreciated. Im at the 12 month wait....


----------



## Britaus

My 801 was granted today.
11 months and 2 days from my eligibility date.

Don't give up and don't be afraid to contact the department and ask them what's happening with your applications. 

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## J&F

Britaus said:


> My 801 was granted today.
> 11 months and 2 days from my eligibility date.
> 
> Don't give up and don't be afraid to contact the department and ask them what's happening with your applications.
> 
> Best of luck to you all.


Congratulations!!!! Very happy for you.


----------



## stacey88

Over the moon to hear a fellow Brit got their visa granted!!! How did you contact them?

Many congratulations! Please can you give more info?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

Britaus said:


> My 801 was granted today.
> 11 months and 2 days from my eligibility date.
> 
> Don't give up and don't be afraid to contact the department and ask them what's happening with your applications.
> 
> Best of luck to you all.


Congrats!! Did you end up lodging a complaint or just emailed them?

For people like Stacey waiting 12 months also low risk it might help them if you let us know which email address and what you said (especially as many have emailed with no success).


----------



## Britaus

stacey88 said:


> Over the moon to hear a fellow Brit got their visa granted!!! How did you contact them?
> 
> Many congratulations! Please can you give more info?
> 
> Thanks


Thank you.

I contacted on the address they provide on the website. Multiple times. If they didn't answer my questions or give me details I would just reply and ask again saying that I appreciate they've taken the time to respond and but would they mind answering the questions I had asked as they hadn't been addressed. I always kept it friendly.

And I just made sure everything was there and ready so there wouldn't be any further delays.


----------



## Britaus

[email protected]

This is the address I was using to contact the department.


----------



## Mish

Haha good one! So essentially you asked why they were not being processed in order of eligibility date - that is very smart. It is better than asking why is it taking to long.


----------



## Britaus

Mish said:


> Haha good one! So essentially you asked why they were not being processed in order of eligibility date - that is very smart. It is better than asking why is it taking to long.


Exactly! I was careful to make sure it didn't sound like I was attacking them about it.


----------



## stacey88

Britaus said:


> Exactly! I was careful to make sure it didn't sound like I was attacking them about it.


Thank you for this! That is the email that i contacted them on, on Friday!

Will maybe wait until this Friday and try again...


----------



## praveentpt

Hi all guys and girls,

Hows everyone doing and hows wait....
my wait crossed about 11 months 10 days and havent heard any thing.

I got a question, when i check VEVO for status check it shows multiple entry to and from ausralia and stay is indefinite...

I am actually travelling overseas next month and do we need to apply for any visa as we r in bridging i guess.

Thanks in advance for any replies...cheers


----------



## Mish

The 820 is valid until a decision on the 801 is made so you don't need another visa to come back to Australia.


----------



## SunnyyBoi

Under my application status it says "This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required." Is this the default status? What would it be if a CO has assigned to your application?


----------



## stacey88

Hey,

I emailed again as i got no response asking the same question - why are you not processing as per eligibility date and this is what i got back. Baring in mind i am at 12 months i expect a response!

AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED RESPONSE - PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL.

Partner (Permanent) Subclass 801 Visa Processing Centre
Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)

Dear Client,

Your enquiry has been received by the Partner (Permanent) (subclass 801) Processing Centre Melbourne.

Due to large volumes of enquiries, we will not respond to your email if your query is answered by the information below. If a further response is required we will respond within two weeks.

Current Permanent Partner (801) visa processing times

You will become eligible to have your Permanent Partner (subclass 801) visa assessed two years after your Partner visa application was initially lodged.

The current processing time for Permanent Partner (subclass 801) visas is 12 to 15 months from your eligibility date.

To reduce any processing delays, please ensure that you have provided all required information by referring to the Permanent Partner checklist - http://www.border.gov.au/LegacyPagesandAboutUs/Documents/checklist.pdf

To check your eligibility please visit http://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/partner-permanent-calculator

Please note: Status updates will not be provided for eligible applications less than 12 months old.


----------



## Britaus

stacey88 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I emailed again as i got no response asking the same question - why are you not processing as per eligibility date and this is what i got back. Baring in mind i am at 12 months i expect a response!
> 
> AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED RESPONSE - PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL.
> 
> Partner (Permanent) Subclass 801 Visa Processing Centre
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> Your enquiry has been received by the Partner (Permanent) (subclass 801) Processing Centre Melbourne.
> 
> Due to large volumes of enquiries, we will not respond to your email if your query is answered by the information below. If a further response is required we will respond within two weeks.
> 
> Current Permanent Partner (801) visa processing times
> 
> You will become eligible to have your Permanent Partner (subclass 801) visa assessed two years after your Partner visa application was initially lodged.
> 
> The current processing time for Permanent Partner (subclass 801) visas is 12 to 15 months from your eligibility date.
> 
> To reduce any processing delays, please ensure that you have provided all required information by referring to the Permanent Partner checklist - http://www.border.gov.au/LegacyPagesandAboutUs/Documents/checklist.pdf
> 
> To check your eligibility please visit http://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/partner-permanent-calculator
> 
> Please note: Status updates will not be provided for eligible applications less than 12 months old.


This is just an automatic reply. You have to allow up to 14 days. If you do not receive a reply you can either call them or put in a complaint. A complaint will force someone to look at your case and answer your questions.

I would word your enquiry something along the lines of...

_'My date of eligibility was (insert date) and I submitted on (insert date). It has now been (insert time period) since I was eligible for the 801. Whilst I understand there are a high volume of applicants and the department is backlogged I was hoping someone could please provide me with an update on the status of my application.

According to information I have previously received from the department, and the immigration website, applications are processed based on a queue system from the date of submission / eligibility. I have recently discovered applicants who have already received their 801 visas but who were eligible and submitted after myself. Whilst I understand the process of assessment is based on numerous factors I was hoping to receive some clarification in order to understand the process further and how that could be possible.

I appreciate the department is very busy but any insight you can offer me would be greatly appreciated'_

Use that as a basis but make it more personal to your own case / situation.


----------



## stacey88

Britaus said:


> This is just an automatic reply. You have to allow up to 14 days. If you do not receive a reply you can either call them or put in a complaint. A complaint will force someone to look at your case and answer your questions.
> 
> I would word your enquiry something along the lines of...
> 
> _'My date of eligibility was (insert date) and I submitted on (insert date). It has now been (insert time period) since I was eligible for the 801. Whilst I understand there are a high volume of applicants and the department is backlogged I was hoping someone could please provide me with an update on the status of my application.
> 
> According to information I have previously received from the department, and the immigration website, applications are processed based on a queue system from the date of submission / eligibility. I have recently discovered applicants who have already received their 801 visas but who were eligible and submitted after myself. Whilst I understand the process of assessment is based on numerous factors I was hoping to receive some clarification in order to understand the process further and how that could be possible.
> 
> I appreciate the department is very busy but any insight you can offer me would be greatly appreciated'_
> 
> Use that as a basis but make it more personal to your own case / situation.


I really really appreciate that thank you!!! So shall i wait until 14 days?


----------



## wewen

AngeliquePrince said:


> hope so Wewen. How long have you been here in Aus as other peolle were saying Immi is waiting for an applicant to reach their 4 years before they make a decision. Unsure if this is true.[/QUO
> 
> Arrived in oz last August 19, 2013 from pmv ... yes maybe they're dealing with different circumstances?


----------



## wewen

stacey88 said:


> I sent an email to Immi Friday and had nothing - dont really expect much but a response would have been appreciated. Im at the 12 month wait....


when i reached 6 months we emailed immi. then replied that they have a huge backlog and it takes 12 to 15 months. Exhausted of going away might the immi will try to contact you on the phone and no body home, checking the voice mail. Finally, got it for 11 months.


----------



## Nagel

Hi guys just wondering if its okey to lodge the 801 application a week or 2 after your eligible date (2 years from 820 application) or does it have to be in by that exact day?


----------



## Mish

No we lodged a couple of weeks late as we just returned from an overseas holiday a few days prior to eligibility date.


----------



## kaleb88

Dear People,
I have been reading all your messages.
I would like to update my situation. 
So I have been eligibile since Jan 2016 and sent all my papers (Via Mail) in December.
No contact from the department after the acknowledgement letter received.
In September I sent few extra proves of relationship hoping that someone when opening my file to put my new documents in, would have taken a decision (It didn't happen).
My Police check is or about to expire now and I am going to send a new one soonish.
Good Luck everyone


----------



## Mish

There have been some grants for December 2015 eligibility dates so hopefully not too much longer.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I am Sep 2015 batch, still no luck at this time.


----------



## 262081

Just got my PR today.
Eligibility date was 4th of April 2016 and I applied online by myself.
Country of origin : France 
Came in Australia in 2013 on a WHV. Never left...
Cheers to all and good luck


----------



## SunnyyBoi

DamoFrenchy said:


> Just got my PR today.
> Eligibility date was 4th of April 2016 and I applied online by myself.
> Country of origin : France
> Came in Australia in 2013 on a WHV. Never left...
> Cheers to all and good luck


Wow congrats, you must be very lucky to get it so quick!


----------



## gretz57

Thank you. I posted mine on the link you provided.


----------



## J&F

I just spent a couple of hours waiting for Immigration but finally got through to someone!!! 

The reason some of us are getting PR faster than others is they are waiting for people coming off PMVs to be in a relationship for 3 years before PR is granted. For Jason and I, our 3rd anniversary is in May next year (although we have technically been in a relationship for much longer May is when we married), so more than likely our 801 will be granted around the 11-12 month mark.

Or maybe sooner after my long, long call today but highly doubtful.

Centrelink suck and that's all I am going to say on that matter.

Cheers all.


----------



## Mish

Is that married or engaged or when you submitted the PMV application?

Because some that are waiting over 12 months already been the 3 years married so not sure really.....


----------



## Dinoo

Congratulations!!



DamoFrenchy said:


> Just got my PR today.
> Eligibility date was 4th of April 2016 and I applied online by myself.
> Country of origin : France
> Came in Australia in 2013 on a WHV. Never left...
> Cheers to all and good luck


----------



## J&F

Mish said:


> Is that married or engaged or when you submitted the PMV application?
> 
> Because some that are waiting over 12 months already been the 3 years married so not sure really.....


Yeah, agreed but it may/may not help some people.

Personally, I take everything that I get from the 13 number at Immigration with a dose of salt. But from the sound of it they are now saying that we have to be in a relationship that Immigration were aware of for 3 years before PR is granted. It doesn't make sense really, our PMV was granted January 2014, so that makes our PR due sometime around then. Other people waited for who knows how long for the PMV and 820s and are still waiting on the 801.

Just adding to the confusion.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi it doesnt make any sense as me and my husband will be turning four this year. there must be a better reason.


----------



## blee

Hi guys

I got my 801 visa granted today.

Onshore 820/801 application
Eligibility: 03/01/16
Country: South Korea

Hope this gives you some relief because when I saw someone getting approved, I realized at least, there is some progress in the processing.

I sent several emails and finally got my visa.

I wish all of you who are waiting the best.. because this pr gave me so many nightmares and worries.. In hindsight, I would travel more and enjoy time than just worrying about it.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats to all the grants. hope those who are waiting since ladt hwar would also have their grants.


----------



## stacey88

Is there any update from those who have waited 12 months+?

Any communication from Immi or requests?


----------



## maryam bab

Hi
I waiting 23 months


----------



## stacey88

maryam bab said:


> Hi
> I waiting 23 months


23 months all up from when you first applied for the 820 or 23 for your PR?


----------



## Mish

maryam bab said:


> Hi
> I waiting 23 months


Wow! Have you complained? Do you hold a 820?


----------



## Patient007

*15 Months and Still waiting*

Hi Mish..

Tried to call DIBP this morning at 8:30am..
Asked them for updates but they just gave me a generic answer "Wait for it to be finalised.. we can't give a time frame"... tried to get a deeper update but they seem to be so quiet about it..
I know i have to be patient.. but it affrcts me emotinally already.. affects my moods and my willingness to work harder.. what would be the real reason for the delay?
Stress is eating me now.. 

820 Application: September 2013
820 Grant : April 2014
Request for 801: August 2015
Submitted 801: September 2015
801 Grant :___________


----------



## Mish

I think the delay is because they are understaffed and partner visa fraud they need more work.

You could always try emailing the permanent partner processing area but just be prepared for a generic response.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I feel so sad especially people waiting beyond 15 months above, soemtimes you wonder what ia going on. When you are just been advised by a case officer that they are doing their best to finalise your case and others get below 12 months. Dont get me wrong but it has to be fair. Happy that we are getting more grants for the last two weeks though.


----------



## Mish

I think that maybe they are trying to finalise cases before they go on leave.


----------



## gretz57

Hi Angelique,
Did you receive your 801 visa already? From the timeline, it looks like you are on the 12 month this time waiting for 801 to be approved, otherwise, your 801 has just been approved on what day and month,please?
Thank you.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi gretz57,

I am actually on my 14 months. Sept 2015 is my lodgemate date and till now no decision but I do have a case officer already. I was asked to wait.


----------



## stacey88

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi gretz57,
> 
> I am actually on my 14 months. Sept 2015 is my lodgemate date and till now no decision but I do have a case officer already. I was asked to wait.


Did you call them to get that information? Fingers crossed for you!

What a lovely Xmas present it will be for us.


----------



## stacey88

What does it mean when trying to log on to VEVO it says:

'Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa grant number/Evidence number doesnt match your current visa'

All info has been entered correctly?


----------



## Mish

It means your visa has been changed. You should be getting your decision soon


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> It means your visa has been changed. You should be getting your decision soon


WHAT REALLY? OMG!!! This is exciting will keep everyone posted!!

Should i call them it has a number provided? Maybe my email sent gave them a push up the bum!!

Nothing else has changed on my immi account though....?


----------



## Mish

You could ring and say you can't get into VEVO can they give you a password for it. They will either give you a password or tell you it has changed and you need to wait for the decision email.

I have heard of someone checking their immi account and it was received status and 90 minutes later had a grant. I wouldn't rely on a status change.


----------



## stacey88

OK cool thank you! I am on the phone now - 30 min wait....

Watch this space


----------



## Mish

Exciting. Just under 12 months from eligibility date. Seems 12 months is what about 75% are getting with some unlucky ones


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> Exciting. Just under 12 months from eligibility date. Seems 12 months is what about 75% are getting with some unlucky ones


Ok - update is i have been assigned a case officer and she cant tell me anything else!!!


----------



## Mish

Damn ... my guess is a decision has been made and they are getting the paperwork ready to email through. VEVO only has the error if VEVO is down or the visa grant number has been changed. VEVO isn't down since I can access my husband's.

They could have atleast given you a VEVO password


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> Damn ... my guess is a decision has been made and they are getting the paperwork ready to email through. VEVO only has the error if VEVO is down or the visa grant number has been changed. VEVO isn't down since I can access my husband's.
> 
> They could have atleast given you a VEVO password


Well I will 100% be on top of my emails and checking them!! She gave me my grant number (for 820) and i said can you give me a timeframe and she said there is a massive backlog so i asked and she said that i have been assigned one....How long does it take usually when you have one assigned?


----------



## stacey88

I just gained access to my VEVO


----------



## Mish

Oh damn ... I was getting excited for you too.


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> Oh damn ... I was getting excited for you too.


On the upside i do have a CO which hasnt been updated on my Immi account so must be soon right? x


----------



## Mish

stacey88 said:


> On the upside i do have a CO which hasnt been updated on my Immi account so must be soon right? x


Not sure as some are fast and others not.


----------



## gretz57

Hi Angelique,
Thank you for that quick response. You must be near to approval because when a case officer is assigned ,you are likely being processed already and days to count for you to receive the approval. smile.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi gretz57,

thank you for the positivity. hope all those who are waiting 12 months will be granted so that all will be happy this christmas. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## harry3318

hi just wondering how to check 801 status online....i made online account but cant figure it out,


----------



## Mish

harry3318 said:


> hi just wondering how to check 801 status online....i made online account but cant figure it out,


It is of no use as it didn't tell you anything. There have been people who have gone straight from received to granted.


----------



## haari

I just got my 801 granted after 12 months and around a week from my eligibility date!  Actually, the silence already broke about a month ago when my partner received a call from the CO, who claimed she wasn't able to reach me on my phone number and needed me to upload specific evidence to my account..

I'll give you a little background info on my case because I consider it rather special, given both my partner and me having been in a long distance relationship for more than a year now, and the difficulties I have experienced with IMMI's upload system just prior to the grant.

So, about a year ago when my partner had already graduated from her masters degree, I was just about to start my bachelor degree which I have decided to enrol to at a university in Europe, which was also the only option for financial reasons. We are still looking to find a suitable job in Europe while my partner continues to work full time in Australia.

I have started the 801 application online in September 2015 and uploaded a lot and more than sufficient evidence, which we have had prepared in advance before I have started my studies. We stayed in daily contact over WhatsApp, Facebook, Skype etc. until we met again for almost two months during my semester break. From the beginning I have updated IMMI about my change of contact details like address and phone number as well as my enrolment details from uni through the change of address details form.

Now, to my surprise the CO has had previously tried to not only contact me on the number that I have stated in my application initially (on which I was not to reach anymore) but also requested documents that have been already uploaded, when she reached out to my partner about a month ago. 

We figured that the CO hasn't been able to see the complete application, which consisted of two reference numbers, one for my 801 and one for my partner's sponsorship. Isn't that how you're supposed to do it? I am still not sure... However, it was acknowledged in an e-mail that the accounts have been found and further evidence like a foreign police certificate have been requested to be uploaded within 28 days. Great!

Fast forward two weeks, all evidence requested has been uploaded to the system and the wait continues. Looking at my documents in the system I understand that a green tick together with the upload date and filename indicate a successful submission. Am I missing something here?! Let me know if that's the case.

10 days after the deadline my partner receives another call from the CO stating that none of the requested documents have been uploaded. She has confirmed this in an e-mail to me stating that if I fail to respond, a decision would have to be made based on the existing evidence.

I responded immediately with screenshots of how my documents appear to be uploaded in the system and submitted on time. I expressed my concern about how she wasn't able to access the full scope of my application when to me all files seemed uploaded correctly. There has been one last e-mail (before the grant) to which I responded with requested evidence attached, which has also been uploaded to the system already. What went wrong here?! Once in touch with the CO though, the application was processed very fast.

I hope this info helps a little. Perhaps this adds to getting the average processing time down at least, a little closer to 12 months  Good luck everyone and hopefully all your christmas wishes come true!

801 submitted: 27/09/15; eligibility date: 22/11/15; grant: 01/12/16


----------



## ampk

Concerning not surprising!


----------



## haari

ampk said:


> Concerning not surprising!


Yes, luckily I've kept all documents saved in a folder so I could send them out again straight away!


----------



## ampk

haari said:


> Yes, luckily I've kept all documents saved in a folder so I could send them out again straight away!


On several computers and also paper copy including the IMMI application forms.


----------



## Mish

haari said:


> Yes, luckily I've kept all documents saved in a folder so I could send them out again straight away!


Haha. I have done the same ... just incase.

Congrats!!

Just out of curiousity. Did the documents they couldn't see were they uploaded to the sponsor or applicant section?

When you say 2 applications and one was the sponsorship application, did you upload documents to the sponsorship application from the 820 instead of the sponsorship section of the stage 2 application?


----------



## haari

Mish said:


> Haha. I have done the same ... just incase.
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> Just out of curiousity. Did the documents they couldn't see were they uploaded to the sponsor or applicant section?
> 
> When you say 2 applications and one was the sponsorship application, did you upload documents to the sponsorship application from the 820 instead of the sponsorship section of the stage 2 application?


Haha, thank you! The documents she couldn't see where uploaded to my stage 2 application. 
In fact only my partner's identification documents like passport and driver's licence have been uploaded to the sponsorship application ('Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801)').

Everything else has been uploaded to the applicant's section ('Stage 2 - Permanent Partner Visa Assessment (100,801)').


----------



## J&F

Out of curiosity, is it better to keep an eye on the 801 through VEVO or the immi account?


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> Out of curiosity, is it better to keep an eye on the 801 through VEVO or the immi account?


My thoughts are VEVO as the immi account doesn't seem to change when people get a case officer from what I have seen.


----------



## J&F

Just figured out the reason we don't use VEVO. I have been trying for a while now using the transaction reference for the 801 and the 820 but neither comes up. Double checked that I entered all the correct information and that's fine. Still getting the error message.

HELP!!!


----------



## Dinkum

*VEVO Password*

Hi... Just an idea. We called DIBP to get a VEVO password issued. This worked well, and no transaction number was ever needed after that. VEVO just showed the latest visa status, whatever it happened to be at the time. 



J&F said:


> Just figured out the reason we don't use VEVO. I have been trying for a while now using the transaction reference for the 801 and the 820 but neither comes up. Double checked that I entered all the correct information and that's fine. Still getting the error message.
> 
> HELP!!!


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> Just figured out the reason we don't use VEVO. I have been trying for a while now using the transaction reference for the 801 and the 820 but neither comes up. Double checked that I entered all the correct information and that's fine. Still getting the error message.
> 
> HELP!!!


I use hubby's visa grant number for the 820 and don't have an issue. Try the grant number.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

I use my visa grant number on the visa grant letter, and I have no problem in accessing my visa information. 
My 309 visa grant letter doesn't have Transaction Reference Number. Where do you guys get the TRN?

The grant letter has only Client ID, Application ID and Visa grant number.

I wish the best for all of us.

Hassan


----------



## AdelaideHana

I've never heard of VEVO and just tried to login with no luck!

Tried my 820 grant number and TRN and my 801 TRN and I keep getting a error saying : The details entered could not be found. Please check the information you have entered is correct and try again. 

Which is worrying ! Anybody else got the same message before ?


----------



## JandE

AdelaideHana said:


> I've never heard of VEVO and just tried to login with no luck!
> 
> Tried my 820 grant number and TRN and my 801 TRN and I keep getting a error saying : The details entered could not be found. Please check the information you have entered is correct and try again.
> 
> Which is worrying ! Anybody else got the same message before ?


I looked at ours yesterday and got that message twice.
Kept trying different options until i got it right.
Not sure why 2 combinations failed.


----------



## J&F

AdelaideHana said:


> I've never heard of VEVO and just tried to login with no luck!
> 
> Tried my 820 grant number and TRN and my 801 TRN and I keep getting a error saying : The details entered could not be found. Please check the information you have entered is correct and try again.
> 
> Which is worrying ! Anybody else got the same message before ?


YES.

Strangely enough we can check VEVO through my husband's laptop but not my desktop PC.

Think you're in the same same boat as us and just keep trying and eventually it will get through.


----------



## stacey88

J&F said:


> YES.
> 
> Strangely enough we can check VEVO through my husband's laptop but not my desktop PC.
> 
> Think you're in the same same boat as us and just keep trying and eventually it will get through.


I had the same issue - I could use my TRN for ages and now it only works with my application ID.

I am currently getting my application assessed apparently but they cannot tell me anything else...My Immi account still says its only received.

I am still wondering if they count the 12-15 months from when application is received (if its before the exact 2 years) or the eligibility date...


----------



## Digs416

*16 Month Waiting Game*

Hi all, I'm finally being granted my onshore 820 after 16 brutal months of waiting and three BVBs later.

There was nothing wrong with my application, no missing documentation, but I was told my health check was about to expire so they wanted to get me through before that happened. Thanks IMMI, for shelving my app until you were forced to acknowledge it!

Those of you who've waited 12 months I'm envious and you're lucky. Let's see if my 801 comes in on time!

Anyone have their 801 granted earlier than expected?


----------



## Mish

stacey88 said:


> I am still wondering if they count the 12-15 months from when application is received (if its before the exact 2 years) or the eligibility date...


Eligibility date they say which sounds fair to me.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I am still waiting for 801, 15 months this December.


----------



## stacey88

I suggest you call them if you havent done so already..Have you had anything from them at all?

Here is the number 1800 040 070


----------



## Dangermouse1

OK, so immi have contacted me today asking me for another AFP Police check. It would appear I did not put both my marital name and maiden name in the search. I feel quite stupid now but at the time i just presumed they would only want my maiden name because no ID is in my married name.

Anyway, is this a good sign? I feel happy that someone is looking at my case.


----------



## stacey88

Very good sign...Fingers crossed for you! Get your police check done the quickest way!

Keep us posted


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince was asked for the same thing months ago so honestly I wouldn't think much of it in regards to progress.


----------



## Dangermouse1

oh no that sucks. I had some grand idea that i must have a case officer.


----------



## Mish

You never know you luck but in her case she is still waiting months later.


----------



## Dangermouse1

I believe in positive vibes!! So I am putting all my positivity out there 

I saw someone got theirs granted on here and they were due in April 2016, that is soooooo quick compared to a lot of people on here. 

#positivethoughtsonly


----------



## stacey88

Dangermouse1 said:


> oh no that sucks. I had some grand idea that i must have a case officer.


At least you know its not lost on someones desk...someone has seen it or began to look!!


----------



## Dangermouse1

stacey88 said:


> At least you know its not lost on someones desk...someone has seen it or began to look!!


Yeah that is what I am thinking.


----------



## Tashpotato

My eligibility date is March 18th 2017. When can I start uploading my documents? Is it 2 months previous or do I have to wait for an invite?
Do we need to write our relationship statements again? Do I Need another AFP check? Do we need 2 888 stat decs from witnesses again?

Thanks guys


----------



## Mish

You can't upload any earlier than 2 months prior however submitting everything early is of not much benefit as they go by eligibility date and you risk having to doing the AFP again.

The applicant answers the online questions and the sponsor completes the partner visa stat dec on the border website. You do need a AFP and 2 x 888's.


----------



## Kally

Tashpotato said:


> My eligibility date is March 18th 2017. When can I start uploading my documents? Is it 2 months previous or do I have to wait for an invite?
> Do we need to write our relationship statements again? Do I Need another AFP check? Do we need 2 888 stat decs from witnesses again?
> 
> Thanks guys


Hi My eligibility date is 08 Feb 2017, I have not received any invite from immi up to now.....


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Dangermouse 1,

Mine was asked three months ago but nothing really happened. They kept quiet afterwards. I just shoot them an email today. Let us see what will be the response. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## gretz57

wewen said:


> A female from PMV visa, my eligibility date October 24, 2015 applied 801 by post December 10, 2015, received acknowledgement letter by post after 3 days. We didn't hear anything from the immi after 6 months so decided to emailed them and response that they have a huge backlog. No phone calls as what we have expected to happen first, just email that the application was successful. No further docs been ask and yes twas granted based on what we submitted on the 801 only


wenwen,
I am happy for you. My congratulations for not reaching one year waiting,huh?


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats wenwen, 

more merry christmas for you and hubby &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Dangermouse1

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Dangermouse 1,
> 
> Mine was asked three months ago but nothing really happened. They kept quiet afterwards. I just shoot them an email today. Let us see what will be the response. I will keep everyone posted.


How frustrating. I hope you hear something soon. How long did you police check take? At the begining of the year when I did my first one it only took a week but it looks like their time frames have increased.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Dangermouse1,

It took more than a week before I receive my new AFP. I sent an email to them with the screenshot of my application number so that they know that I have applied already. But it will be a requirement to send via email original AFP document. So far still waiting.


----------



## stacey88

Does anyone know how long Immi are closed for over Xmas?


----------



## Mish

Offically usually just the public holidays and public servant public holiday. Unofficially I would imagine most (if not all) would take leave between Christmas and New Year. It would depend on their rules. Some places they have that one person must be there other places they don't mind if noone will be there.


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> Offically usually just the public holidays and public servant public holiday. Unofficially I would imagine most (if not all) would take leave between Christmas and New Year. It would depend on their rules. Some places they have that one person must be there other places they don't mind if noone will be there.


Thought that was the case! So our last hope of visa approval this year would be next week otherwise let the wait continue...

Im getting so frustrated, it really quite distressing for me and my partner


----------



## Mish

Have you received a reply from the email you sent? It is strange for someone from a low risk country to go over 12 months.

If you applied online upload some updated evidence to see if that helps.


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> Have you received a reply from the email you sent? It is strange for someone from a low risk country to go over 12 months.
> 
> If you applied online upload some updated evidence to see if that helps.


Yup and just got a generic reply of standard time is 12-15 months and some cases are treated different due to circumstance....

Yeah good idea! I applied online


----------



## keano

hi i got the approval to do my 810, currently just passed 4 days from the 2 years mark. (I can do my 810 from 9th of dec) however i am waiting for couple of the statements of 888..jus curious is there a specific deadline to do it? say i delayed by 2 wks would the whole thing be void or anything?

OF COS earlier the better haha!!!


----------



## k8tielouise

*Finally!*

My hubby (Irish) received his 801 last night. Interestingly, the email came through from Immi at 11:52pm. I had only been online a couple of hours earlier checking to see if any changes and nothing. He waited just over 10 months.

We emailed Immi twice in the past month querying why they seemed to be approving applications out of order and got the standard reply back each time. Not sure if it helped at all.

We were pretty lazy to be honest with the second part of our application so I was surprised there weren't any questions. Included all the financial stuff, and a few photos including some from our wedding in March.

Good luck to all those still waiting. It is a long 3 years but glad its finally all done!


----------



## J&F

k8tielouise said:


> My hubby (Irish) received his 801 last night. Interestingly, the email came through from Immi at 11:52pm. I had only been online a couple of hours earlier checking to see if any changes and nothing. He waited just over 10 months.
> 
> We emailed Immi twice in the past month querying why they seemed to be approving applications out of order and got the standard reply back each time. Not sure if it helped at all.
> 
> We were pretty lazy to be honest with the second part of our application so I was surprised there weren't any questions. Included all the financial stuff, and a few photos including some from our wedding in March.
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting. It is a long 3 years but glad its finally all done!


Merry Christmas to you! Wowee, checked you on the spreadsheet and it said you waited 10 months, which is pretty good considering.

Let's hope there's many more of us getting our grants soon.

In the meantime, we are so very happy for you. Congratulations.


----------



## Dangermouse1

k8tielouise said:


> My hubby (Irish) received his 801 last night. Interestingly, the email came through from Immi at 11:52pm. I had only been online a couple of hours earlier checking to see if any changes and nothing. He waited just over 10 months.
> 
> We emailed Immi twice in the past month querying why they seemed to be approving applications out of order and got the standard reply back each time. Not sure if it helped at all.
> 
> We were pretty lazy to be honest with the second part of our application so I was surprised there weren't any questions. Included all the financial stuff, and a few photos including some from our wedding in March.
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting. It is a long 3 years but glad its finally all done!


Congratulations!


----------



## Mish

k8tielouise said:


> My hubby (Irish) received his 801 last night. Interestingly, the email came through from Immi at 11:52pm. I had only been online a couple of hours earlier checking to see if any changes and nothing. He waited just over 10 months.
> 
> We emailed Immi twice in the past month querying why they seemed to be approving applications out of order and got the standard reply back each time. Not sure if it helped at all.
> 
> We were pretty lazy to be honest with the second part of our application so I was surprised there weren't any questions. Included all the financial stuff, and a few photos including some from our wedding in March.
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting. It is a long 3 years but glad its finally all done!


Congrats!! It goes to show that you should query why they are not processing in order and not why it is taking so long.

Did you email yourself or did you email it as your partner?


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> Congrats!! It goes to show that you should query why they are not processing in order and not why it is taking so long.
> 
> Did you email yourself or did you email it as your partner?


Congratulations!!

Wish my emails worked


----------



## k8tielouise

Emailed from my husband's account. On receipt of the first 'auto response' we thanked them again etc etc and commented that we appreciated the due diligence required but again reiterated the question as to why applications were being processed out of the queue and if they could provide some feedback so that we knew what the actual process was.


----------



## stacey88

My response back

Thank you for your email.

Please be advised that there is a significant backlog of work in the section and our expected service standard processing time is currently in the 12 - 15 months range from the date when you became eligible for consideration for the permanent partner visa.

Please note that service standard processing times are aspirational and are not a guarantee that your application will be processed within the service standard.

Individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods, depending on a range of factors.

A case officer will be in contact with you if further documents are required in order for a final decision to be made upon the application.

Your patience in this matter is appreciated.

Yours Sincerely

Permanent Partner VIC
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Email: [email protected]


----------



## k8tielouise

stacey88 said:


> My response back
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Please be advised that there is a significant backlog of work in the section and our expected service standard processing time is currently in the 12 - 15 months range from the date when you became eligible for consideration for the permanent partner visa.
> 
> Please note that service standard processing times are aspirational and are not a guarantee that your application will be processed within the service standard.
> 
> Individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods, depending on a range of factors.
> 
> A case officer will be in contact with you if further documents are required in order for a final decision to be made upon the application.
> 
> Your patience in this matter is appreciated.
> 
> Yours Sincerely
> 
> Permanent Partner VIC
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> Email: [email protected]


Hmm okay we didn't get that back. Just the standard auto reply that I again replied back too. I would keep emailing! It doesn't make any sense at all. Did you apply online or on paper?


----------



## stacey88

k8tielouise said:


> Hmm okay we didn't get that back. Just the standard auto reply that I again replied back too. I would keep emailing! It doesn't make any sense at all. Did you apply online or on paper?


They are totally avoiding my question and how they state they treat each case fairly and from eligibility date.

I applied online


----------



## J&F

stacey88 said:


> They are totally avoiding my question and how they state they treat each case fairly and from eligibility date.
> 
> I applied online


Getting the same response as you. We're about 6 months in to our wait but hoping that something will happen in April/May next year. If it doesn't well...........

I am not good at waiting but the husband just seems to go with the flow.


----------



## Mish

stacey88 said:


> They are totally avoiding my question and how they state they treat each case fairly and from eligibility date.
> 
> I applied online


You can alway keep replying and asking if they didn't answer the question or lodge a complaint with DIBP or your local MP for help.


----------



## k8tielouise

I spoke to my local MP a few months ago and sadly I knew more about the process and delays than he seemed to comprehend. Couldn't understand that my argument was around the delay in second stage processing when we had already waited the 2 years! I've no issue with the due diligence required for first stage but I gave up pursuing that avenue. Was tempted to make comment elsewhere but feared we would be thrown to the bottom of the pile if I made too much noise. 

I did reply to the first auto email asking for a direct response to my question and 2 weeks later it was approved. I was contemplating emailing again this week. Strangely last night I went to upload a new lease agreement as my husband had notified them he had moved 3 months ago. Changed my mind as its in my married name and my passport still in my maiden name and didn't want them to then ask me for all new copies of ID etc and then 2 hours later he got the approved email. Probably just a coincidence and it definitely just said application "RECEIVED". This morning it says FINALISED.

It's definitely a frustrating process but given we get to live and work in the same country we did put it to the backs of our mind for most of the time.


----------



## J&F

k8tielouise said:


> I spoke to my local MP a few months ago and sadly I knew more about the process and delays than he seemed to comprehend. Couldn't understand that my argument was around the delay in second stage processing when we had already waited the 2 years! I've no issue with the due diligence required for first stage but I gave up pursuing that avenue. Was tempted to make comment elsewhere but feared we would be thrown to the bottom of the pile if I made too much noise.
> 
> I did reply to the first auto email asking for a direct response to my question and 2 weeks later it was approved. I was contemplating emailing again this week. Strangely last night I went to upload a new lease agreement as my husband had notified them he had moved 3 months ago. Changed my mind as its in my married name and my passport still in my maiden name and didn't want them to then ask me for all new copies of ID etc and then 2 hours later he got the approved email. Probably just a coincidence and it definitely just said application "RECEIVED". This morning it says FINALISED.
> 
> It's definitely a frustrating process but given we get to live and work in the same country we did put it to the backs of our mind for most of the time.


I went to our federal MP during the last election and they just couldn't understand what I was talking about. So they had someone ring me who flatly said it was a 12-15 month wait. When I started to say why are some applications processed quicker I got the whole "each application is different etc" spin. It was very frustrating.

My husband (who is the applicant by the way I am the sponsor) is frustrated, angry and paranoid but refuses to make a noise about the waiting times. I totally agree with due diligence in checking each applicant, but that should have been done at the initial stage of the PMV rather than making people wait ridiculous amounts of time to redo the checking etc. If immigration requested that we attend, as a couple, their offices for an interview it would be much much easier than sitting around with no idea of what is happening.


----------



## k8tielouise

J&F said:


> I went to our federal MP during the last election and they just couldn't understand what I was talking about. So they had someone ring me who flatly said it was a 12-15 month wait. When I started to say why are some applications processed quicker I got the whole "each application is different etc" spin. It was very frustrating.
> 
> My husband (who is the applicant by the way I am the sponsor) is frustrated, angry and paranoid but refuses to make a noise about the waiting times. I totally agree with due diligence in checking each applicant, but that should have been done at the initial stage of the PMV rather than making people wait ridiculous amounts of time to redo the checking etc. If immigration requested that we attend, as a couple, their offices for an interview it would be much much easier than sitting around with no idea of what is happening.


Our situations sound very similar, and I basically got the same garbage from our MP. I tried to explain that as an Australian Citizen by birth and voter that my life was impacted by the slow finalization process purely because of who I chose to shack up with!! We had well and truly done the 'time' as required by law and which I also agree with but he didn't seem to get it. Hopefully you don't have too many more months to wait and then you will have it all finalised. I decided to start hassling them at 10 months! Tempted to still make comment somewhere at the process. The cost and service do not add up and luckily we got in just before it skyrocketed.


----------



## Basheer

Hi everyone i just been told that the immigration has asked my work about me how long i been working in there and is am a full time and this type of questions and the thing is i was day off today doing training out of the office i wasnt there :-( 

what do you thing guys is this mean sound getting close for the decision?

as 


Applied for 820/801 08/10/2014
Grant 820 24/4/2016
Eligible DATE 08/10/2016 
801 Still waiting


----------



## Mish

Basheer said:


> Hi everyone i just been told that the immigration has asked my work about me how long i been working in there and is am a full time and this type of questions and the thing is i was day off today doing training out of the office i wasnt there :-(
> 
> what do you thing guys is this mean sound getting close for the decision?
> 
> as
> 
> Applied for 820/801 08/10/2014
> Grant 820 24/4/2016
> Eligible DATE 08/10/2016
> 801 Still waiting


You would be extremely lucky if it was granted soon since we have people waiting almost 12 months or over 12 months.

I do find it odd that immigration would ask about your job when you are applying for a partner visa. The partner visa is about your relationship not your job.


----------



## Basheer

Mish said:


> You would be extremely lucky if it was granted soon since we have people waiting almost 12 months or over 12 months.
> 
> I do find it odd that immigration would ask about your job when you are applying for a partner visa. The partner visa is about your relationship not your job.


Thank you Mish for the replay but my manager called me and he said someone from the department of the immigration asked about my job and about my character I was shocked as I know the partner bisa is nothing to do with job. But I do asked around they said yes happened before they asked some people about they jobs and they do visit homes as well


----------



## Mish

Basheer said:


> Thank you Mish for the replay but my manager called me and he said someone from the department of the immigration asked about my job and about my character I was shocked as I know the partner bisa is nothing to do with job. But I do asked around they said yes happened before they asked some people about they jobs and they do visit homes as well


My experience for the 801 is they only contact third parties or do home visits/interviews if something is missing in the application and they are having doubts.

If they are asking about character most likely there is something that raised concerns with them.


----------



## Basheer

Mish said:


> My experience for the 801 is they only contact third parties or do home visits/interviews if something is missing in the application and they are having doubts.
> 
> If they are asking about character most likely there is something that raised concerns with them.


It's looks like scary now why then they called my work to check and see if am working or doing full time as my contract is full tim as what I wrote on the application it's start to worry me and I do know my self I didn't do anything for bad character. I had chat with one layer he said yes they do check on some people what written on the application they want to make sure nothing laiyes written on the application and he said he think that now my case with a case officer they looking on to it what do think ?


----------



## Mish

Basheer said:


> It's looks like scary now why then they called my work to check and see if am working or doing full time as my contract is full tim as what I wrote on the application it's start to worry me and I do know my self I didn't do anything for bad character. I had chat with one layer he said yes they do check on some people what written on the application they want to make sure nothing laiyes written on the application and he said he think that now my case with a case officer they looking on to it what do think ?


I'll be honest majority of people on this forum don't get contacted at all and noone does as well.

However if everything checks out then you have nothing to worry about.

Sometimes DIBP have people that do things before the case officer looks at the application. My only thing is that it seems rather so on to get a case officer when we have someone still waiting after 14 months.


----------



## blee

Basheer said:


> Hi everyone i just been told that the immigration has asked my work about me how long i been working in there and is am a full time and this type of questions and the thing is i was day off today doing training out of the office i wasnt there :-(
> 
> what do you thing guys is this mean sound getting close for the decision?
> 
> as
> 
> Applied for 820/801 08/10/2014
> Grant 820 24/4/2016
> Eligible DATE 08/10/2016
> 801 Still waiting


I think this is a good sign since your application is now being looked after.

They asked about my work as well (they also asked for tax return and superannuation) and I am thinking because they want to make sure you are supporting sufficiently in financial aspect of relationship. Because I have to say, a lot of people divorce because of money...


----------



## Basheer

blee said:


> I think this is a good sign since your application is now being looked after.
> 
> They asked about my work as well (they also asked for tax return and superannuation) and I am thinking because they want to make sure you are supporting sufficiently in financial aspect of relationship. Because I have to say, a lot of people divorce because of money...


Thank you for your replay I think that's right as am the only income as the immigration they know I am the only income I think that's a good sing but do you know how long after they asked about me and all this stuff it will take to finalise?

And one of my friends they did ask about him as he's the only income 2 and they granted the 801 after 1 week from the date they asked about him .

Is this possible it will be grant soon ?

Thank you


----------



## Mish

Nobody can tell you when it will be granted.


----------



## kaleb88

It looks really weird they contact your work. It is not written nywhere we should keep our work history update in the application. 
Anyway, today I am blowing my 11th month candle . No contact at all from the department.
Eligibile since January 2016.
Good luck and happy New Year everyone !!!


----------



## Mish

kaleb88 said:


> It looks really weird they contact your work. It is not written nywhere we should keep our work history update in the application.
> Anyway, today I am blowing my 11th month candle . No contact at all from the department.
> Eligibile since January 2016.
> Good luck and happy New Year everyone !!!


If you applied online upload some updates evidence and see if that helps.

If you submitted your documents early and your AFP has expired get a new one as if you have already done this then it won't delay the application when they get to it if it has expired.

I would have thought that contacting an employer when it is not a work visa would be a breach of privacy. Contacting the people that did the 888's I can understand but work I don't. Especially when they can see the money going into the bank account from the evidence provided.


----------



## ampk

Mish said:


> If you applied online upload some updates evidence and see if that helps.
> 
> If you submitted your documents early and your AFP has expired get a new one as if you have already done this then it won't delay the application when they get to it if it has expired.
> 
> I would have thought that contacting an employer when it is not a work visa would be a breach of privacy. Contacting the people that did the 888's I can understand but work I don't. Especially when they can see the money going into the bank account from the evidence provided.


I read the other day, they can contact anyone at anytime - but that evidence MUST then be applied to the application (it can not be disregarded if it makes your case stronger).


----------



## Mish

ampk said:


> I read the other day, they can contact anyone at anytime - but that evidence MUST then be applied to the application (it can not be disregarded if it makes your case stronger).


I would think that with alot of scammers out these days that most employers would be reluctant to give any information out over the phone without getting something in writing first to confirm their identity.

I really don't know why they would need to contact an employer as we provide bank statements so you can see the payments going into the account. I imagine they would have the ability to find out our income from the ATO. The only benefit would be character and if you were a bad character most people wouldn't employ you anyway.

However, I believe that if you provide enough evidence they should only need to contact you or other people if the AFP has expired or there is something wrong with it.


----------



## Basheer

ampk said:


> I read the other day, they can contact anyone at anytime - but that evidence MUST then be applied to the application (it can not be disregarded if it makes your case stronger).


Thank you AMPK as i can see on my application for the second stage there's section they asked about your Employment and the full address of the place you are working on and they contacted the office i work in and then they transferred the call to the manager as they asked about my self to answer the call and i was out the office doing training and they just asked general questions as am a full time and this type of the suff.

But what do you think give the immigration a call and ask if someone contacted me as real or no ?


----------



## Basheer

Mish said:


> I would think that with alot of scammers out these days that most employers would be reluctant to give any information out over the phone without getting something in writing first to confirm their identity.
> 
> I really don't know why they would need to contact an employer as we provide bank statements so you can see the payments going into the account. I imagine they would have the ability to find out our income from the ATO. The only benefit would be character and if you were a bad character most people wouldn't employ you anyway.
> 
> However, I believe that if you provide enough evidence they should only need to contact you or other people if the AFP has expired or there is something wrong with it.


Hi mish i did not provide any Bank statement i just now uploaded my Payslips online.


----------



## ampk

Basheer said:


> Thank you AMPK as i can see on my application for the second stage there's section they asked about your Employment and the full address of the place you are working on and they contacted the office i work in and then they transferred the call to the manager as they asked about my self to answer the call and i was out the office doing training and they just asked general questions as am a full time and this type of the suff.
> 
> But what do you think give the immigration a call and ask if someone contacted me as real or no ?


As you were not there to answer their call, you could email DIBP and ask if they contacted your work? As you are concerned it could be someone maybe trying to do identity fraud or similar.


----------



## Mish

Basheer said:


> Hi mish i did not provide any Bank statement i just now uploaded my Payslips online.


How are you demonstrating that your relationship is genuine in regards to the financial aspect if you did not upload any bank statements?


----------



## Basheer

Mish said:


> How are you demonstrating that your relationship is genuine in regards to the financial aspect if you did not upload any bank statements?


I have uploads just the joint statement nothing to do with my personal statements account as my salary always transferred to my personal account not the joint one.


----------



## Mish

Basheer said:


> I have uploads just the joint statement nothing to do with my personal statements account as my salary always transferred to my personal account not the joint one.


Just remember when dealing with DIBP it is important to make sure the words you use are correct as they can misinterpret it. What you wrote before makes it sound like you didn't provide any bank statements at all.

A misinterpretation can be the difference between an approval or rejection.


----------



## keano

*finding it hard to submit via online lodgement 2nd stage*

I got this error while

"can only contain standard English alphabetic character including numeric, white space and punctuation characters"

I have delete characters like ( ) -...however it does not work..

I suppose i can add numbers like 1, 2, 3 etc as these are numeric..

what is white space?

anyone got any issue?


----------



## Mish

They don't seem to like copy and paste. Try typing it in direct.


----------



## blee

Basheer said:


> Thank you for your replay I think that's right as am the only income as the immigration they know I am the only income I think that's a good sing but do you know how long after they asked about me and all this stuff it will take to finalise?
> 
> And one of my friends they did ask about him as he's the only income 2 and they granted the 801 after 1 week from the date they asked about him .
> 
> Is this possible it will be grant soon ?
> 
> Thank you


For my case, I am the only income, and after they asked me about my work details on Friday, and I got approved on Monday, so basically 2 days. If all evidences are presented and all is clear, you should not worry about anything.


----------



## blee

Basheer said:


> Thank you for your replay I think that's right as am the only income as the immigration they know I am the only income I think that's a good sing but do you know how long after they asked about me and all this stuff it will take to finalise?
> 
> And one of my friends they did ask about him as he's the only income 2 and they granted the 801 after 1 week from the date they asked about him .
> 
> Is this possible it will be grant soon ?
> 
> Thank you


For my case, I am the only income, and after they asked me about my work details on Friday, and I got approved on Monday, so basically 2 days. If all evidences are presented and all is clear, you should not worry about anything.


----------



## Basheer

blee said:


> For my case, I am the only income, and after they asked me about my work details on Friday, and I got approved on Monday, so basically 2 days. If all evidences are presented and all is clear, you should not worry about anything.


They asked about me on Friday afternoon and I have uploaded my Payslips online.

Thank you for your replay


----------



## Sunil12

Hi everyone and mish, finally i got email from my case officer today after 21 months of eligibility date. Case officer has asked all same paperwork again(888 etc ) which i submitted when i applied 801 + tax returns of year 2014 +15+16. Is that happened with anybody in past ?


----------



## Mish

Sounds like they want updated evidence. It is interesting they want tax returns especially since not all applicants work, it is about the relationship and not your work and also the 2016 tax return isn't due yet if you use an accountant.


----------



## Sunil12

She wants all evidence again since 820 granted. I really don't understand wot tax returns got to do with this case. Personally i think she is in good mood to grant visa otherwise she could have rang both of us and refuse. Providing paperwork is easy then phone interviews i guess. Still am happy today at least i heard something from them.


----------



## Mish

I will never understand why they want to know about jobs as not all work some are even stay at home mums, students or employed.

It would be more logical if they wanted evidence since the 801 was submitted.


----------



## Sunil12

I know mish it's crazy. I'll do my best to provide as much i can. I believe if i provide good solid evidence then she will grant next day.


----------



## Mish

I believe the best (or easiest) evidence to provide are joint bank accounts. If you have them provide them. Photos with both of you are other peoplr are good too.


----------



## Sunil12

Yes mish we have one joint acc but haven't used much or at all. I'll provide 10 photos including Christmas party at our hse next week


----------



## Mish

Include individual ones and highlight joint transactions. Super, joint bills etc. Basically overload them with evidence. Nothing is too small.

Hopefully and early Christmas present for you.

My feeling is they may want to approve before their Christmas holiday so try and get it in tomorrow if you can.


----------



## Sunil12

Thanks mish, unfortunately all my 888 people are not available till Christmas and other evidence will7take some time. So hopefully in new year


----------



## Basheer

Mish said:


> I will never understand why they want to know about jobs as not all work some are even stay at home mums, students or employed.
> 
> It would be more logical if they wanted evidence since the 801 was submitted.


See Mish i told you they start asking everyone about they tax return and all this type of work stuff i dont know why and what to do with Partner visa they just getting hard and hard.


----------



## Dangermouse1

Basheer said:


> See Mish i told you they start asking everyone about they tax return and all this type of work stuff i dont know why and what to do with Partner visa they just getting hard and hard.


I imagine they are asking for tax returns because they will show if you provided a tax return as a defacto or a single person.


----------



## Hann4h

*MRT won*

Hi everybody,

Today we won the MRT, and I hope you guys, especially the genuine couple, do not have to go through our journey.

I finish my college degree and get married with my husband. we started our relationship from the very first days I was in Australia. Our romance lasted for four years before we started moving in with each other, and got married a few months later.

We submitted the 820 ourselves, as my husband is vietnamese aussie, and he studied in medschool, so his application looked legitimate and all other massive evidence from friends, photos, wedding, financial, social activities.

Until the date we applied for 801, after 12 months of waiting, we were asked for interview. We do not know why they would want to interview us. We thought that they wanted to give us visa, only to confirm something more. Everybody said that I should not be worried too much and they already prepared champagne at home.

The interviewer was a lady. And things went terribly wrong as she asked heaps of open questions, which I learned later on that "question to deny". She asked my husband for more than one and a half hour, me another one and a half, only to find out 5 inconsistencies.

These inconsistency when being viewed by an immigration agent later on, he said that he could easily explain to the case officer, because we got evidence that we were tired, nervous, and overworked the night before the interview. She did not even bring water into the interview room, and she did not let us take any break while inverviewing each of us.

We attached evidence, and responded to her via mail. only to find out that 2 days later she already finalised my case - Refuse. It should have 7 days period for us to respond? Why two? I thought she already made her mind up. When she learned that my husband bought me new car, a good one, she did not believe in that, especially when he drove the old one to univ, and let me drive the expensive one. She kept asking my husband about the fact and he explained that he parked in public parking, and I had my private carpark on the backyard of my own shop, so what was the big deal she thought of?

And the reason is that: she found 5 inconsistencies, (who often keeps the credit card?- I said I, he said sometime him, sometime me; The gift he bought for me were too many, so he misremembered Michael kors handbag and Michael kors watch; ...) She said that if we live all exclusions of each other we should remember, and she believed that we might exchange information about each other life, but not up to the level of spousal relationship. She did not even look that the time my husband spent many sleepless night in the hospital with me when I was sick, and he had some friend's statutory declaration about how he took good care of me during these hard time.

The case officer is an asian lady.

So my immigration agent who wrote the explanation letter for us told us to chin up, and move on, if we needed his help, he could prepare the application for us.

My husband paid him 5000, as this time he would not like to risk anymore as he thought no matter how smart and how well prepared we are, if we are not experienced they will have heaps of reasons to deny our applications. He felt ashamed for the people who respresent his country.

13 months later, we were invited to the interview (today), and the interview after all of the procedures and formal talking last about ....10 minutes for each of us.

How are you?

How you know him?

Did you meet his relatives here?

No, why not?

and i provided him that because his relatives here wanted him to go to Vietnam to marry some other lady that they arranged for him. However, he was deeply inlove with me, and his relatives here got angry and never talked with us anymore.

That's it. Same for my husband. The meeting start at 9:30, ending at 10:15. The member asked us to go out and wait until he made a decision. At 10:45 he invited us both in, and read the decision.

The member - a gentlemen - said that my case was so easy with massive of financial evidence - mortgage together, business together, trips together, massive photos, bank account, investment, social activities. He just did not know why it was denied in the first hand.

So he gave us the oral decision, and the application was remitted back to the immigration department.

Now I learn a lesson. The immigration department may have quotas for each year. I thought when they ran out of that quotas, they will try their best to deny us.

And beware if your case officer is an asian lady. I am not discriminating against them as I am an asian woman as well. But she did even ask about my husband marital protection, why we were not yet with children. He said we would have babies after the medical training, but she did not really buy that idea.

Be careful

We are happy now, 5000 dollars extra for 20 minutes for both of us. I think it is worth it.

My lesson is: watch out, and make sure your application is neat and backed by good immigration agent. Otherwise, you may have to pay extra to explain your truthfulness again with other people.

Kind regards


----------



## Sunil12

Congratulations Hannah


----------



## J&F

Well done Hannah, and congratulations. Honestly I believe that all immigration officers should be culturally neutral, but the original officer who denied your application appears to have let her own cultural beliefs cloud her judgement. I grew up in the Campbelltown NSW area and spent a lot of time in Cabramatta, so I have some (albeit limited) knowledge of Vietnamese culture and understand that some (but not all) parents still prefer to arrange marriages for their children.

You stuck to your guns and even though $5,000 seems like a lot it isn't that much when you and your husband now have a life together.

Again, my congratulations and have a great new life.


----------



## Mish

Dangermouse1 said:


> I imagine they are asking for tax returns because they will show if you provided a tax return as a defacto or a single person.


We only provided the page that shows the declaring of the spouse. You can see the wages in our joint account.

A friend of mine never got asked for tax returns or payslips but they provided a joint bank account that shows their wages going in which they both have access to.


----------



## Dangermouse1

Mish said:


> We only provided the page that shows the declaring of the spouse. You can see the wages in our joint account.
> 
> A friend of mine never got asked for tax returns or payslips but they provided a joint bank account that shows their wages going in which they both have access to.


How long have you been waiting Mish?

I haven't heard anything since I submitted my police check


----------



## Mish

Dangermouse1 said:


> How long have you been waiting Mish?
> 
> I haven't heard anything since I submitted my police check


Eligibility date was about 7 months ago.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

My SC 100 visa is in process. 5.5 months since eligibility and 7 months since lodgement of the documents. No word yet.


----------



## Dangermouse1

Mish said:


> Eligibility date was about 7 months ago.


Mine is 10 months  i had such high hopes when they requested the police cert but i sent that back a week ago and still nothing.


----------



## Nills

Temporary Partner Visa (820) granted 13 January 2015.
We were eligible to apply for Permanent Residency (801) on 9 March 2016, and did actually put the application through online on the 10 March 2016. 

Now to the issue: I am a full-time uni student from Sweden and have been paying International fees until now, which has cost us a fortune. Our "plan" however, was to have our visa approved before the census date which is beginning of March 2017. I called government last week and just got a very short reply that the waiting time is now 12-15 months. So the issue is, we haven't got enough money saved to pay international fees for me for another semester at uni 
We have now been waiting for 801 a bit over 9 months, what is the odds getting it approved before March 2017? Also, I am a bit unsure that we have uploaded enough evidence etc. 
This is what we have uploaded so far: flight tickets between Sweden-Australia, Australia-Bali, Interstate flights etc, all with both our names etc on; hotel rooms reservations, 2 x Form 888 "supporting witness stat dec"; police check; national identity document; stat dec partner visa applicant; stat dec partner visa sponsor. We also uploaded new lease for our apartment and bond yesterday. 
Should we upload photos? We bought a new engagement ring 6 months ago since my old one was faulty, should we upload the receipt? 
Is there anything we can do to hurry up the process anything? Any tips is much appreciated  
I am only 1 year from graduating and we would be absolutely devastated if we have to delay my degree with another year just because of immis waiting time... 

Good luck everyone waiting!


----------



## J&F

Nills said:


> Temporary Partner Visa (820) granted 13 January 2015.
> We were eligible to apply for Permanent Residency (801) on 9 March 2016, and did actually put the application through online on the 10 March 2016.
> 
> Now to the issue: I am a full-time uni student from Sweden and have been paying International fees until now, which has cost us a fortune. Our "plan" however, was to have our visa approved before the census date which is beginning of March 2017. I called government last week and just got a very short reply that the waiting time is now 12-15 months. So the issue is, we haven't got enough money saved to pay international fees for me for another semester at uni
> We have now been waiting for 801 a bit over 9 months, what is the odds getting it approved before March 2017? Also, I am a bit unsure that we have uploaded enough evidence etc.
> This is what we have uploaded so far: flight tickets between Sweden-Australia, Australia-Bali, Interstate flights etc, all with both our names etc on; hotel rooms reservations, 2 x Form 888 "supporting witness stat dec"; police check; national identity document; stat dec partner visa applicant; stat dec partner visa sponsor. We also uploaded new lease for our apartment and bond yesterday.
> Should we upload photos? We bought a new engagement ring 6 months ago since my old one was faulty, should we upload the receipt?
> Is there anything we can do to hurry up the process anything? Any tips is much appreciated
> I am only 1 year from graduating and we would be absolutely devastated if we have to delay my degree with another year just because of immis waiting time...
> 
> Good luck everyone waiting!


While for your sake I am hoping that the 801 is approved, you do realise that domestic fees are only deferrable by Citizens? As a permanent resident your fees will be charged full rate for domestic students without any government help.

That said, I would speak to either your student union, or someone in the fees section and attempt to have them remit the fees to domestic charges even if your 801 isn't granted by the census date. I think if you try you can delay paying your fees right up to the end of semester, or if you can, make some arrangements with them. That will buy you another 3 months or so before semester end.

Most universities work closely with international students so they do understand the visa issues.

But hopefully it won't come to that and you 801 will be granted in the next month or so and all will be well!


----------



## Mish

Nills said:


> Temporary Partner Visa (820) granted 13 January 2015.
> We were eligible to apply for Permanent Residency (801) on 9 March 2016, and did actually put the application through online on the 10 March 2016.
> 
> Now to the issue: I am a full-time uni student from Sweden and have been paying International fees until now, which has cost us a fortune. Our "plan" however, was to have our visa approved before the census date which is beginning of March 2017. I called government last week and just got a very short reply that the waiting time is now 12-15 months. So the issue is, we haven't got enough money saved to pay international fees for me for another semester at uni
> We have now been waiting for 801 a bit over 9 months, what is the odds getting it approved before March 2017? Also, I am a bit unsure that we have uploaded enough evidence etc.
> This is what we have uploaded so far: flight tickets between Sweden-Australia, Australia-Bali, Interstate flights etc, all with both our names etc on; hotel rooms reservations, 2 x Form 888 "supporting witness stat dec"; police check; national identity document; stat dec partner visa applicant; stat dec partner visa sponsor. We also uploaded new lease for our apartment and bond yesterday.
> Should we upload photos? We bought a new engagement ring 6 months ago since my old one was faulty, should we upload the receipt?
> Is there anything we can do to hurry up the process anything? Any tips is much appreciated
> I am only 1 year from graduating and we would be absolutely devastated if we have to delay my degree with another year just because of immis waiting time...
> 
> Good luck everyone waiting!


Did you upload any financials like joint bank accounts, what about joint bills like electricity.

At the moment how things are going I would say it is touch and go to get the 801 by census date. Some after been approved just shy of 12 months while others are waiting over 12 months.

Unfortunately nothing can be done to hurry up the process. Everyone is in the same position and all you can do is wait.


----------



## sachkunj

Dangermouse1 said:


> Mine is 10 months  i had such high hopes when they requested the police cert but i sent that back a week ago and still nothing.


Hi,

Do you have to do your police cert again or they wanted the same one when u submitted first.

thanks.


----------



## CityBeef

Hi,

My PR 801 Visa got revoked, I was on my 820 Temporary Res one with my defacto partner Nov 2015. Submitted to AAT, had my tribunal on 15 DEC 2016. Now waiting for the next step since that was a successful meeting. Anyone know the turnaround from remittance to final decision for the PR? Thanks!


----------



## CityBeef

*Timeline*

Submitted Initial Partner Visa: 11 OCT 2012
Granted Temporary Res 820 Visa: 24 OCT 2013
Invited for Second Stage (801 Visa): AUG 2014
Request for Additional Info: 28 AUG 2014
Email Sent for Additional Info with 28 Day Deadline Response Needed: 8 OCT 2015 (sent to sponsor/ my partner and missed) 
801 Visa Refused: 24 NOV 2015
Appeal Application Sent: 27 NOV 2015

Tribunal Hearing: 15 DEC 2016 Successful in our favor, we sent much info to the tribunal showing we were still in a relationship.

Still waiting on hearing back from department to get an approval for PR or more info.


----------



## Mish

CityBeef said:


> Submitted Initial Partner Visa: 11 OCT 2012
> Granted Temporary Res 820 Visa: 24 OCT 2013
> Invited for Second Stage (801 Visa): AUG 2014
> Request for Additional Info: 28 AUG 2014
> Email Sent for Additional Info with 28 Day Deadline Response Needed: 8 OCT 2015 (sent to sponsor/ my partner and missed)
> 801 Visa Refused: 24 NOV 2015
> Appeal Application Sent: 27 NOV 2015
> 
> Tribunal Hearing: 15 DEC 2016 Successful in our favor, we sent much info to the tribunal showing we were still in a relationship.
> 
> Still waiting on hearing back from department to get an approval for PR or more info.


I am I correct in ubderstanding that you didn't submit the docs for the 801 as you never saw either email? Or was it that you submitted the docs and they needed more and you missed that?

Hopefully your 801 comes through soon.


----------



## CityBeef

Yes you are, we submitted most everything, they just needed, an updated police check, and the stat dec saying my partner was still my partner. Which she was, and has been for 6 years. So we missed the deadline and got knocked back. Just waiting on reply from Department... dont know how long that will take to get a reply


----------



## Mish

Realistically I would say you wouldn't expect to hear anything until Mid January at the earliest due to people taking Christmas leave.


----------



## CityBeef

Yeah, thats much better than the first person I spoke to. They said 12 to 15 months but that I think was confusion for someone submitting freshly. 

The second person I spoke to said that the responses from the tribunal will get tackled fairly soon because they are cases that have been dealt with before. So I am hoping for mid Jan.

Thanks for your reply. 

- C. Beef


----------



## Madokaba

Hey guys im really sorry for posting my question here and interrupting you but i need your help please me and my wife got married in june 2015 applied for 820/801 onshore in sep 2015 as i was 573 student in sep 2016 we were asked for more information in nov 2016 supplied all the documents required yesterday 21/12/2016 my agent called me saying that immigration called him asking about an updated passport cause mine has expired 2 weeks ago , is that a good sign or just normal process ? Thanks in advance


----------



## kenny031

sep2011 said:


> does anyone else is waiting for visa 801. pls post ur eligible date . thanks! coz it's freaking quiet recently. : (


May 15 2016


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Mine is Sept 2015, not hoping at the end of the year as I am pretty sure half of the staff are on holidays.


----------



## kenny031

AngeliquePrince said:


> Mine is Sept 2015, not hoping at the end of the year as I am pretty sure half of the staff are on holidays.


Hi there

Can i ask what country you are from.

Because on of my friend she is from ireland and she got her 801 last week her eligibility was march 2016


----------



## Dangermouse1

kenny031 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can i ask what country you are from.
> 
> Because on of my friend she is from ireland and she got her 801 last week her eligibility was march 2016


There doesn't seem to be any pattern. I am from England and mine was due March 2016 and I am still waiting.


----------



## Mish

kenny031 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can i ask what country you are from.
> 
> Because on of my friend she is from ireland and she got her 801 last week her eligibility was march 2016


There is a link on the first page of a spreadsheet with people waiting. You will notice in the spreadsheet we have quite alot waiting more than 12 months and that there is no order in when they are geanted.

Your friend could be one of the lucky ones.

We have someone from the UK even waiting over 12 months.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I am from the Philippines. I dont know ad to why my case has not been finalised.


----------



## hannah2305

DIBP wants to see whether you have added your spouse detail to the income test in the tax return or not. Moreover, they want to see which address the sponsor & applicant have declared with the tax office in last financial years. This issue has created a nightmare for us because we have not added the spouse details in the last 3 financial years. We have stilled waited for the finalisation from
DIBP after responding to their letter under section 57 ( inviting to comment in unfavourable information) on 22/12/2016. For those who have just applied for 820/801, please ensure that you add the spouse details in your tax return because DIBP officers has recently been trained to ask & use this document to determine the genuine relationship of husband & wife


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Thanks for the info hannah2305, so far on our case we have no pending documents or things to clarify, the waiting time is really painful.


----------



## stacey88

From UK and will be 13 months 9th Jan. Be prepared for the wait!


----------



## J&F

stacey88 said:


> From UK and will be 13 months 9th Jan. Be prepared for the wait!


Have you tried ringing or even emailing Immigration about why you're still waiting? I am finding 13 months for a low risk applicant to be really bad form even though it is within their time frames. Let's hope that something happens for you and soon.


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> Have you tried ringing or even emailing Immigration about why you're still waiting? I am finding 13 months for a low risk applicant to be really bad form even though it is within their time frames. Let's hope that something happens for you and soon.


I believe it is our first low risk to go over 12 months before that they were around 11 months or so. But at the same time I believe there should be no high risk and low risk stuff everyone should be treated equal and processed in order .... yes I know I am dreaming


----------



## J&F

Mish said:


> I believe it is our first low risk to go over 12 months before that they were around 11 months or so. But at the same time I believe there should be no high risk and low risk stuff everyone should be treated equal and processed in order .... yes I know I am dreaming


The only time we should have "high" and "low" is when there are difficulties obtaining documents from another country whose government departments move slower than ours (which cuts down the number of countries considerably). When we first started this whole immigration thing, nearly 5 years ago, we actually thought that was what was meant by high and low risk.

How incredibly naive we were lol.


----------



## stacey88

I have called Immi a number of times and thus far they do not require any further info and told me to just wait! Cannot wait for my day to come


----------



## Mish

stacey88 said:


> I have called Immi a number of times and thus far they do not require any further info and told me to just wait! Cannot wait for my day to come


Did you ever email them about why some who have applied after you have been granted? If not try that.

I believe most people would be happy to wait 12 to 15 months if they knew they were processing applications in date order.


----------



## Sunil12

Hi hannah 2305, i imagine the have ask ur tax returns for last 4 yrs? Same this they asked me 10 days ago and some additional evidence. Have they ask u other evidence other then tax returns? If they want to find out our status from ATO don't they have power to access our information?


----------



## Sunil12

Hi mish to find out about tax returns or how did the couple lodged the tax returns, don't the dibp has the power to check up even without asking us ? Bcause this is not 457 visa which is all about tax. Am so lucky that i had all my returns done with my parter name on it otherwise big trouble


----------



## Mish

It would depend. All government agencies have a MOU (memorandum of understanding) of what they will provide to the other government agency so it would depend on that. For example I believe the ATO provides income earnt to Centrelink for those on Centrelink.

I believe alot of people on this thread already provided the page from the return that shows the spouse listed. I vaguely remember a discussion about it maybe 6 months ago when evidence was discussed. If you haven't done it you can screenshot the mygov page that shows you are authorised to act on each others ATO accounts (if you have done that).

Honestly, I really don't understand why someone would not have their partner listed on their tax return.


----------



## Sunil12

Yeh mish i think all they want to see is couples name & living address on your tax return. I don't think they got anything to do with ur income(hopefully). I got told by someone that immi and ATO has MOU from2015.


----------



## Mish

It would depend on what the MOU is for. It could just be for income and contact details for all we know.


----------



## Sunil12

u could be right well am going to send my all required evidence tomorrow to immi, hopefully I'll hear something soon from them.it's been 21 months wait already from eligibility date but i applied two months after elizity date. Hopefully no more wait. 4 yrs is long enough in this whole process


----------



## Jinjunw

Hey guys 
I wanna ask a question.
I posted my 801 documents by Australia post on 22/12/2016, and track info showed me they received the parcel, and also I added a acknowledgement letter, because I want to have a notice they received my documents.
I want to know how long I will be received the acknowledgement letter or email from immi ?
Thanks guys who had the same experience, please tell me 
Regards


----------



## J&F

Jinjunw said:


> Hey guys
> I wanna ask a question.
> I posted my 801 documents by Australia post on 22/12/2016, and track info showed me they received the parcel, and also I added a acknowledgement letter, because I want to have a notice they received my documents.
> I want to know how long I will be received the acknowledgement letter or email from immi ?
> Thanks guys who had the same experience, please tell me
> Regards


Hi, think you will need to check your immi account to see if everything has been received. Immigration are not big on letting you know too much.


----------



## Mish

Jinjunw said:


> Hey guys
> I wanna ask a question.
> I posted my 801 documents by Australia post on 22/12/2016, and track info showed me they received the parcel, and also I added a acknowledgement letter, because I want to have a notice they received my documents.
> I want to know how long I will be received the acknowledgement letter or email from immi ?
> Thanks guys who had the same experience, please tell me
> Regards


From what I have seen alot of people don't receive an acknowledgement.


----------



## harry3318

when people from high risk countries get 801 visa granted.........does immigration ALWAYS ASK for more documents few months before the grant?

i mean is there anyone here from high risk country,who received 801 suddenly,


----------



## Mish

No not always. I have seen people from high risk countries granted without contact from DIBP. They usually only ask for additional documents (not including the AFP) if they are having some doubts about the relationship.


----------



## MrStocks80

Good afternoon all,

It's been a few months since I posted on this thread and over a month since I last looked. I've just had a backread of the last 5-6 pages of posts and I am a little confused as to the current wait time on the PR 801 visa for 'low-risk' countries.

I was eligible for PR application on 27 May 2016, on this date I submitted all necessary and additional documents (35 in total) online. I called DIBP back in July and they confirmed that they had received my application. I am in a similar position to 'Nills' with a looming University census date in the first week of March and am hoping for financial reasons that I will not be classed as an Internation student for fees again (I have already not done semester 3 over summer for this reason).

Are older applications coming in sooner than 12 months, and it's just later ones which are now 12-15 months?

Kind regards, Matt


----------



## J&F

MrStocks80 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> It's been a few months since I posted on this thread and over a month since I last looked. I've just had a backread of the last 5-6 pages of posts and I am a little confused as to the current wait time on the PR 801 visa for 'low-risk' countries.
> 
> I was eligible for PR application on 27 May 2016, on this date I submitted all necessary and additional documents (35 in total) online. I called DIBP back in July and they confirmed that they had received my application. I am in a similar position to 'Nills' with a looming University census date in the first week of March and am hoping for financial reasons that I will not be classed as an Internation student for fees again (I have already not done semester 3 over summer for this reason).
> 
> Are older applications coming in sooner than 12 months, and it's just later ones which are now 12-15 months?
> 
> Kind regards, Matt


Hi Matt,

My husband is from the UK (Welsh) and our eligibility date for PR was 24 June 2016 submitting all documents on 25 June 2016.

I remember Nills and the issue with the census date and my advice to you will be the same as to him.

Please contact your university well before 31 March. Tell them what is happening with the permanent residency issues and enquire if they will give you an extension to pay your fees until end of semester.

Doing that will at least buy you a few months and put you over the 12 month waiting time for PR.

As you know your fees will have to be paid in full before the results are released. You may need to throw yourself on the mercy of the Academic financial people, and bring in the international people as well - this will buy you some more time.

DIBP's processing of 801s seems to have no real reason or logic. Some are granted much earlier than others, high risks and low risk alike.

Sorry to tell you this but the wait of 12-18 months seems to be holding fast.

As an aside, my second cousin's husband (from Scotland) had his 801 approved last year after 11 months, so the 12 month mark seems to be the target point.

Also if you are at the University of Newcastle my husband and I can give you supporting statements as they are well aware of my husband's issues with PR.

Cheers


----------



## J&F

Matt, 

This is important and I don't think I mentioned this to Nills.

It is best to go see the fees & scholarships section at the uni in person. Ringing them may see your matter just get lost in the rush. Also back everything up in writing.

Cheers,
Fran


----------



## Mish

MrStocks80 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> It's been a few months since I posted on this thread and over a month since I last looked. I've just had a backread of the last 5-6 pages of posts and I am a little confused as to the current wait time on the PR 801 visa for 'low-risk' countries.
> 
> I was eligible for PR application on 27 May 2016, on this date I submitted all necessary and additional documents (35 in total) online. I called DIBP back in July and they confirmed that they had received my application. I am in a similar position to 'Nills' with a looming University census date in the first week of March and am hoping for financial reasons that I will not be classed as an Internation student for fees again (I have already not done semester 3 over summer for this reason).
> 
> Are older applications coming in sooner than 12 months, and it's just later ones which are now 12-15 months?
> 
> Kind regards, Matt


Another applicant from the UK is currently waiting over 12 months at the moment. Unfortunately you may not hear anything before census date.

There doesn't seem alot of low risk vs high risk processing times much. I have seen what is considered high risk processed around the same time as high risk.


----------



## EDT

MrStocks80 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> It's been a few months since I posted on this thread and over a month since I last looked. I've just had a backread of the last 5-6 pages of posts and I am a little confused as to the current wait time on the PR 801 visa for 'low-risk' countries.
> 
> I was eligible for PR application on 27 May 2016, on this date I submitted all necessary and additional documents (35 in total) online. I called DIBP back in July and they confirmed that they had received my application. I am in a similar position to 'Nills' with a looming University census date in the first week of March and am hoping for financial reasons that I will not be classed as an Internation student for fees again (I have already not done semester 3 over summer for this reason).
> 
> Are older applications coming in sooner than 12 months, and it's just later ones which are now 12-15 months?
> 
> Kind regards, Matt


My husband has also been waiting for his PR so he could be considered as a local student . 8 months now we've been waiting and he had to defer once and his hoping not to differ again this upcoming March. His waiting for 100 subclass


----------



## Valentine1981

Jinjunw said:


> Hey guys
> I wanna ask a question.
> I posted my 801 documents by Australia post on 22/12/2016, and track info showed me they received the parcel
> Thanks guys who had the same experience, please tell me
> Regards


I submitted my 801 documents December 2015 between Christmas and new year. After a special Australia post detour it was finally delivered on 12th Jan 2016...I received the self addressed acknowledgment letter maybe 2 weeks later at the end of January


----------



## stacey88

The updated wait is 12-18 months


----------



## Mish

stacey88 said:


> The updated wait is 12-18 months


Wow! Did you find out by phoning them or emailing them?


----------



## PFSL

*Online Submission*

We just completed the 801 submission online. We had to wait until our two year visa anniversary before being able to proceed online. However after submission there is a message stating that:

_This applicant is not required to provide any evidence at this stage based on the information provided within the application. However, the department may request further information from this applicant at a later date._

If we try to attach documents to preempt a future request, none of the drop down descriptions match. That is, there is no option to load statutory declarations, Form 888, updated NPC... etc.

Is this normal?


----------



## Mish

You should be able to upload documents. Try again tomorrow.

There is no way that I would not upload any documents, I would be uploading documents if I were you.


----------



## PFSL

I just logged back in. A full check list is now visible. Uploading documents now!


----------



## Dinkum

Have you actually submitted your 801 online application? From memory, you can easily add further documents after that. I also remember having trouble adding extra documents before submitting.


----------



## PFSL

Yes. We first submitted the online application. Once the system registered the application, this appears to trigger an update which then permits you to add extra documents. 

There is a lot of duplication in the document check list. We have previously submitted many of the documents being requested. No worry - it is only a couple clicks to resubmit them again.


----------



## Mish

Don't resubmit things you don't need to as it is best to keep upload slots incase you need them down the track.


----------



## Dani_678

Hey guys,

Received another automated email from SSP and stacey88 is correct, their updated processing time in the email is now quoted as *12-18 months* from eligibility date. Super frustrating!


----------



## Mish

Dani_678 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Received another automated email from SSP and stacey88 is correct, their updated processing time in the email is now quoted as *12-18 months* from eligibility date. Super frustrating!


Hi Dani - what is your eligibility date? There is a link to a waiting spreadsheet on the first post of this thread if you want to add yourself.

I wonder if they emailed people that are waiting over a specific amount of time.

I agree it is frustrating, I just hope that they are processing them in eligibility date order (or close to).


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> Wow! Did you find out by phoning them or emailing them?


Yup i emailed them AGAIN after my 13 month wait and the auto response stated in red that it is 12-18 months.

They also replied to me on another email saying basically its within the timeframe given so tough that you are frustrated and wait...


----------



## Mish

stacey88 said:


> Yup i emailed them AGAIN after my 13 month wait and the auto response stated in red that it is 12-18 months.
> 
> They also replied to me on another email saying basically its within the timeframe given so tough that you are frustrated and wait...


OMG!! I would have quoted them the 6 to 8 months from the eligibility email we got.

It will now affect eligibility of citizenship for people too.


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> OMG!! I would have quoted them the 6 to 8 months from the eligibility email we got.
> 
> It will now affect eligibility of citizenship for people too.


Yeah when i initially applied it was 6-8 months....I am appalled to be honest.


----------



## zzccsyd

*801 document list*

hi my friends, I am new to this forum. I am not sure if I could ask my question here. my wife received an email from department and indicated that she can apply for visa 801 (PR), should we prepare all documents as apply TR? including form 888 and 40sp? Or just supplement documents to prove the relationship?

Thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## Dani_678

Mish said:


> Hi Dani - what is your eligibility date? There is a link to a waiting spreadsheet on the first post of this thread if you want to add yourself.
> 
> I wonder if they emailed people that are waiting over a specific amount of time.
> 
> I agree it is frustrating, I just hope that they are processing them in eligibility date order (or close to).


Hi Mish,

My eligibility date was December 2015. Yes let's hope that is the case!


----------



## JasmineM

Hi members,

I am pleased to announce that as of this afternoon my husband has been granted 801. We applied for second stage processing March 15th 2016.

Just shy of 10 months for processing.

Last week we did email immigration requesting dates as we are going for a home mortgage this month, also asking questions as what timeline applied to us as like some of you, when we applied for second stage processing the times were 8 months, not the now quoted 18! I don't know if this was coincidental or prompted an agent to look at our app. 

Wishing you all the best and thanks for your support.


----------



## Dangermouse1

JasmineM said:


> Hi members,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that as of this afternoon my husband has been granted 801. We applied for second stage processing March 15th 2016.
> 
> Just shy of 10 months for processing.
> 
> Last week we did email immigration requesting dates as we are going for a home mortgage this month, also asking questions as what timeline applied to us as like some of you, when we applied for second stage processing the times were 8 months, not the now quoted 18! I don't know if this was coincidental or prompted an agent to look at our app.
> 
> Wishing you all the best and thanks for your support.


Congratulations, you must be over the moon!


----------



## stacey88

Dangermouse1 said:


> Congratulations, you must be over the moon!


Congrats! Good to see some people are getting granted! Where are you both from if you dont mind me asking?

Enjoy!!


----------



## gretz57

*Australian Ctizenship*



Mish said:


> OMG!! I would have quoted them the 6 to 8 months from the eligibility email we got.
> 
> It will now affect eligibility of citizenship for people too.


Hi Mish,
when do an 801 visa holder apply for the citizenship? Does it count from the date you arrived in Australia untl for your years or does it count when you received your 801 grant visa?

I am a bit confused.

Cheers!


----------



## Mish

gretz57 said:


> Hi Mish,
> when do an 801 visa holder apply for the citizenship? Does it count from the date you arrived in Australia untl for your years or does it count when you received your 801 grant visa?
> 
> I am a bit confused.
> 
> Cheers!


4 years with a valid Australian visa at all times. No more than 12 months out of Australia with 3 months in the 12 months prior. Must have 1 year as a PR.

The 1 year as PR is what will be delaying peoples citizenship who are waiting for the 801.


----------



## J&F

Hi can someone give me the email address for the partner processing section (or the closest thing to it). Thanks


----------



## stacey88

J&F said:


> Hi can someone give me the email address for the partner processing section (or the closest thing to it). Thanks


[email protected]


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> Hi can someone give me the email address for the partner processing section (or the closest thing to it). Thanks


[email protected]


----------



## kaleb88

Hi Team,
I have been eligible since January 2016 and I applied in December 2015. Anyone waiting or got his/her visa granted around with similar dates?
Cheers


----------



## JasmineM

stacey88 said:


> Congrats! Good to see some people are getting granted! Where are you both from if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Enjoy!!


Thanks Stacey, I am an Australian Citizen from birth (sponsor) & my husband whom is now PR is a Canadian Citizen from birth.


----------



## stacey88

JasmineM said:


> Thanks Stacey, I am an Australian Citizen from birth (sponsor) & my husband whom is now PR is a Canadian Citizen from birth.


Many congrats to you again!


----------



## Dangermouse1

Hi Everyone, 

I have a quick question but notbsure if anyone will know the answer. Once yoir application is assigjed a case officer does anyone know the time frame for an answer? I understand every case is different but just wondered if there was some indication. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mish

Dangermouse1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a quick question but notbsure if anyone will know the answer. Once yoir application is assigjed a case officer does anyone know the time frame for an answer? I understand every case is different but just wondered if there was some indication.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


It can be months I think. I vaguely remember that Stacey said she was told she had been assigned a case officer and I think that was atleast a couple of months ago.

Just remember not everyone knows they have a case officer some get an approval without knowing. Some just know they have a case officer when they ring and ask about the progress of the application.


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> It can be months I think. I vaguely remember that Stacey said she was told she had been assigned a case officer and I think that was atleast a couple of months ago.
> 
> Just remember not everyone knows they have a case officer some get an approval without knowing. Some just know they have a case officer when they ring and ask about the progress of the application.


Hey,

Gosh i thought i updated everyone on that - So when i called the first time i got told yes i had a case officer - second time i called they wouldnt disclose if i had one - third time - I didnt have one....

At least you know that it is in the hands of someone and not under a pile on their desk. When did you get informed?


----------



## Dangermouse1

Hi everyone, 

I just received an email from immi granting my permanent residency. I cannot believe it, just shy of 10 months. 

They contacted me before Christmas for my police check which I got back to them within a week, so just befire Christmas. I then sent another email ensuring it has been reveived. 3rd Jan they responded and said it had been received and I did not have a case officer yet. Yesterday I received an email asking for my police certificate again but this time it was signed by a person with a position number. I freaked oit because it was over the 28 days from original reqiest and didnt want my application to be withdrawn. Spent 45 minutes on the phone trying to contact immi. Was told to respond to email but in the subject line mark urgen and write the persons name and ppsition number. I explained I had sent it before xmas and then reattached. This morning i had an email with my grant notice. Sooooooo happy.


----------



## stacey88

Dangermouse1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received an email from immi granting my permanent residency. I cannot believe it, just shy of 10 months.
> 
> They contacted me before Christmas for my police check which I got back to them within a week, so just befire Christmas. I then sent another email ensuring it has been reveived. 3rd Jan they responded and said it had been received and I did not have a case officer yet. Yesterday I received an email asking for my police certificate again but this time it was signed by a person with a position number. I freaked oit because it was over the 28 days from original reqiest and didnt want my application to be withdrawn. Spent 45 minutes on the phone trying to contact immi. Was told to respond to email but in the subject line mark urgen and write the persons name and ppsition number. I explained I had sent it before xmas and then reattached. This morning i had an email with my grant notice. Sooooooo happy.


Wonderful news! Many congratulations!!! Enjoy your life here.


----------



## stacey88

stacey88 said:


> Wonderful news! Many congratulations!!! Enjoy your life here.


Sorry one question - when you got assigned a CO did your immi account update? Or did you just find out through the email you got?


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations... may you both have a long, happy and successul life together in Oz.


----------



## Mish

Congrats Dangermouse. That is a fast grant considering the update in progressing times.


----------



## Dangermouse1

stacey88 said:


> Sorry one question - when you got assigned a CO did your immi account update? Or did you just find out through the email you got?


Nothing ever updated online. The only way i knew was the name at the end of the pdf letter requesting the certificate again. My original email from them in December had no name, just said immigrstion department. 
When I called the department yesterday the lady i spoke to said the name and position number means I have a case officer.


----------



## Dangermouse1

Mish said:


> Congrats Dangermouse. That is a fast grant considering the update in progressing times.


Agreed although there does not seem to be any pattern to the process.


----------



## Mish

Dangermouse1 said:


> Agreed although there does not seem to be any pattern to the process.


Exactly it is all the luck of the draw. Sometimes I wonder if it comes down to evidence supplied.

Do you have any kids of the relationship?


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> Exactly it is all the luck of the draw. Sometimes I wonder if it comes down to evidence supplied.
> 
> Do you have any kids of the relationship?


This is the last email i got - it has a name no number

Thank you for your enquiry

Client ID: xxxxxxx
Request ID: xxxxxxx

Your application has been appropriately administered within our current processing timeframe which may vary dependant on many contributing factors including checks carried out by external agencies.

Please note that service standard processing times are aspirational and are not a guarantee that an application will be processed within the service standard.

I am aware that this is similar to the information you have been provided previously, and I acknowledge your frustration in the time it has taken to process your partner visa application.

Diverting departmental resources in response to applicant's enquiries, will further delay the important work of case officers.

Your concerns regarding the processing of your application have been noted on departmental systems, unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.

Your cooperation and understanding is appreciated during this period.

Yours sincerely
xxxxx

Case Officer - Partner Permanent Victoria
Skilled and Family Delivery
Visa and Citizenship Management
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Dangermouse1

Mish said:


> Exactly it is all the luck of the draw. Sometimes I wonder if it comes down to evidence supplied.
> 
> Do you have any kids of the relationship?


No kids, no family to bring over. Just little old me.


----------



## Dangermouse1

stacey88 said:


> This is the last email i got - it has a name no number
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry
> 
> Client ID: xxxxxxx
> Request ID: xxxxxxx
> 
> Your application has been appropriately administered within our current processing timeframe which may vary dependant on many contributing factors including checks carried out by external agencies.
> 
> Please note that service standard processing times are aspirational and are not a guarantee that an application will be processed within the service standard.
> 
> I am aware that this is similar to the information you have been provided previously, and I acknowledge your frustration in the time it has taken to process your partner visa application.
> 
> Diverting departmental resources in response to applicant's enquiries, will further delay the important work of case officers.
> 
> Your concerns regarding the processing of your application have been noted on departmental systems, unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> Your cooperation and understanding is appreciated during this period.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> xxxxx
> 
> Case Officer - Partner Permanent Victoria
> Skilled and Family Delivery
> Visa and Citizenship Management
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> Email: [email protected]


Yeah that is just an email from an admin assistant. The official email I got requesting the police certificate was a pdf attached to an email. This is also logged in your online immi account too. So the first one was just border and immigration but the second one had a name a position number. I can see both letters of request on my online immi account inbox too.

Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## stacey88

Dangermouse1 said:


> Yeah that is just an email from an admin assistant. The official email I got requesting the police certificate was a pdf attached to an email. This is also logged in your online immi account too. So the first one was just border and immigration but the second one had a name a position number. I can see both letters of request on my online immi account inbox too.
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense.


Ah right great! Thank you for clarifying!! I hope you are going to celebrate this great news! Just wish i was as lucky as you with the wait!!


----------



## Dangermouse1

stacey88 said:


> Ah right great! Thank you for clarifying!! I hope you are going to celebrate this great news! Just wish i was as lucky as you with the wait!!


No worries. I am sorry yours is taking so long. I hope your applicaton is processed soon. Do you have kids or family you are migrating as well or just yourself?


----------



## stacey88

Dangermouse1 said:


> No worries. I am sorry yours is taking so long. I hope your applicaton is processed soon. Do you have kids or family you are migrating as well or just yourself?


The same as you - Just little old me  Been in Aus for over 7 years now....COME ONNNNN!!


----------



## Dangermouse1

stacey88 said:


> The same as you - Just little old me  Been in Aus for over 7 years now....COME ONNNNN!!


Good luck Stacey, i hope you hear something soon.

Out of interest have you checked your immi account to see of there is anything new in the inbox?


----------



## zzccsyd

Hi my friends, do you need to do form 888 again when you apply for 801? thanks


----------



## stacey88

Dangermouse1 said:


> Good luck Stacey, i hope you hear something soon.
> 
> Out of interest have you checked your immi account to see of there is anything new in the inbox?


Thank you! This will be one of the first places i go to when i do get my answer!!!

Yes when you mentioned earlier i checked just incase haha


----------



## Mish

zzccsyd said:


> Hi my friends, do you need to do form 888 again when you apply for 801? thanks


Yes you do and they need to be new ones.


----------



## zzccsyd

thanks Mish.


----------



## Dani_678

stacey88 said:


> Ah right great! Thank you for clarifying!! I hope you are going to celebrate this great news! Just wish i was as lucky as you with the wait!!


Stacey I think we're in the same boat! Both from the UK and waiting 13 months so far


----------



## stacey88

Dani_678 said:


> Stacey I think we're in the same boat! Both from the UK and waiting 13 months so far


I am sorry that you have been waiting the same time as me (but secretly glad as i thought i was the only one on here from a low risk country waiting that long).

Have you been in contact with them?

Are you married?

I have been here 7+ years, with partner for almost 7 years, not married yet (want to wait for PR so we know everything is set). Applied Oct was eligible 5th December....

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## James-zzr

*Where is fairness*

Hi Stacey,

I have been reading the posts for a while. I am now about 7 months from my eligible date, so still am patient. But I am feeling so sorry for you and the guys here who have been waiting unfairly longer than others. It must have been really frustrating. I can just imagine how little of help that immigration hotline could be. They are generally useless, normally confusing, sometimes terribly wrong, and even rudely impatient if someone has a bad day.

I could understand the backlog due to the shortage of staff. But, come on, why do some people have to wait substantially longer than someone else??. If their explanation is that every case is different, then please show me the evidence that every case is to be allocated to its case officer in the chronological order of eligibility date, or some other reasonable procedures to keep the whole processing matter fair. The result we are seeing now is that it is not remotely fair.

Then, perhaps, it has to take as long as it takes in the hands of its case officer, which is understandable. However, I do believe there is a time frame regarding how long a case should be finalised in their job description.

They simply MUST NOT cherry pick the cases and allocate the cases in the order they so please. Where is the fairness?? Where is the answerability to all the customers, by which I do not mean those cut and paste emails? So much about 'their business is about people'.

I do apologise for the negativities I have brought, but it really makes me want to say something.

Kindest regards to everyone



stacey88 said:


> I am sorry that you have been waiting the same time as me (but secretly glad as i thought i was the only one on here from a low risk country waiting that long).
> 
> Have you been in contact with them?
> 
> Are you married?
> 
> I have been here 7+ years, with partner for almost 7 years, not married yet (want to wait for PR so we know everything is set). Applied Oct was eligible 5th December....
> 
> Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Dani_678

stacey88 said:


> I am sorry that you have been waiting the same time as me (but secretly glad as i thought i was the only one on here from a low risk country waiting that long).
> 
> Have you been in contact with them?
> 
> Are you married?
> 
> I have been here 7+ years, with partner for almost 7 years, not married yet (want to wait for PR so we know everything is set). Applied Oct was eligible 5th December....
> 
> Fingers crossed for you


No contact at all, have preempted and reordered police clearance certificate now it's been more than 12 months.

We aren't married. We were the same, contacted by the department in October 2015 and applied the first week of December 2015. I don't know what the criteria is for granting but it seems to be really out of whack. I guess all we can do is play the waiting game! My favourite game to play


----------



## MrStocks80

J&F said:


> Matt,
> 
> This is important and I don't think I mentioned this to Nills.
> 
> It is best to go see the fees & scholarships section at the uni in person. Ringing them may see your matter just get lost in the rush. Also back everything up in writing.
> 
> Cheers,
> Fran


J&F (Fran), Mish, and EDT,

Thank you all for your responses. I did go and see the fees & scholarships section at USQ towards the end of Semester 2 last year figuring that my visa probably wouldn't be through before the November 25th semester 3 fee due date. They gave me a deferred date of December 2nd (one week later) the semester census date to pay in full. So I don't think I am going to get any joy with them for this coming semester.  Fees are due March 10th and I reckon they'll give me until March 24th (census date) to pay in full!

Think I might have to do just one subject instead of two - add another 4 months on to my degree course.

Regards, Matt


----------



## J&F

MrStocks80 said:


> J&F (Fran), Mish, and EDT,
> 
> Thank you all for your responses. I did go and see the fees & scholarships section at USQ towards the end of Semester 2 last year figuring that my visa probably wouldn't be through before the November 25th semester 3 fee due date. They gave me a deferred date of December 2nd (one week later) the semester census date to pay in full. So I don't think I am going to get any joy with them for this coming semester.  Fees are due March 10th and I reckon they'll give me until March 24th (census date) to pay in full!
> 
> Think I might have to do just one subject instead of two - add another 4 months on to my degree course.
> 
> Regards, Matt


That was a bit stiff of them not to help you, but Universities are businesses now and no longer knowledge centres.

The idea of doing 1 subject instead of a full workload could be your best bet, although it will basically add another semester to your degree. International students have become money making machines and both my husband and I object to the amount that is bled from them as the return isn't really that high.

Sorry they wouldn't defer out until the end of semester but it was worth a shot.

My husband's on the opposite side, he can't get a lecturing position because he doesn't have permanent residency even though he is being courted by the ANU (very, very flattering but even they're saying the residency issues are going to cause problems with employment).

Good luck, and hope things work out well for you.

Fran


----------



## Arabella

How much evidence do people collect/upload for this? Are the requirements (as in quantity) the same as for the first visa?

Should we provide evidence of all the holidays we have before November/January (I think I should be able to apply in November)? Or do they just want a few things to prove we're still together?

Applied for 820: 19th January 2016
Can apply for 801: November 2017??
Date eligible for 801: January 2018.

I'm still waiting for my 801.


----------



## Mish

You submit evidence since the grant of the 820 so everything you have since the grant (when you get it) so joint bank accounts, joint bills, joint holidays etc.

You could submit it in November 2016 (provided you have your 820) but I will be honest. There is no reason to rush putting it in early as they state that they process based on eligibility date and also they are quoting 12 to 18 months from eligibility date.

Basically they are getting stricter so the more evidence the better.


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> You submit evidence since the grant of the 820 so everything you have since the grant (when you get it) so joint bank accounts, joint bills, joint holidays etc.
> 
> You could submit it in November 2016 (provided you have your 820) but I will be honest. There is no reason to rush putting it in early as they state that they process based on eligibility date and also they are quoting 12 to 18 months from eligibility date.
> 
> Basically they are getting stricter so the more evidence the better.


What are they quoting for 820 now? Is it still 12-15?

If I put in evidence for my 801 around November - January, but by the time my application is processed I'm living in the UK, will this affect my chances of it being granted?

If I had time to wait for my 801 to be granted before moving to the UK, I would, but really we want to move this time next year and adding a year onto that is not something we want.

We started by applying for our 820 because it was our easier option at the time given that I had to be earning in the UK in order for my husband to get a visa there and I wasn't.


----------



## Mish

As far as I know the 820 is still 12 to 15 months.

It does not matter when the evidence is put in DIBP will know you are out of the country.

It is not unheard of for DIBP to ask for more evidence before the grant.

I have seen people get their PR when living overseas but DIBP usually ask them for information on when they will return to Australia permanently.

Will you be returning to live in Australia?


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> As far as I know the 820 is still 12 to 15 months.
> 
> It does not matter when the evidence is put in DIBP will know you are out of the country.
> 
> It is not unheard of for DIBP to ask for more evidence before the grant.
> 
> I have seen people get their PR when living overseas but DIBP usually ask them for information on when they will return to Australia permanently.
> 
> Will you be returning to live in Australia?


Yeah I realise they'll know I'm abroad.

We don't plan to move back to Australia but never say never. Would immigration refuse my permanent residency if they didn't think I was coming back? Would that affect any future partner visa applications negatively if we ever went down that road?

My husband doesn't think whether I get PR is a big deal but I'd like to do as much as I can to get it. If the wait times weren't as long we could stick around but we've already added time to when we'll go back for various reasons and another year on top seems like ages.


----------



## Mish

I honestly don't know if DIBP would refuse your PR if they knew you were coming back.

The problem is that the travel rights expire after 5 years so you will need a RRV. Eventually they would decline the RRV if they can see that you have no plans to return.


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> I honestly don't know if DIBP would refuse your PR if they knew you were coming back.
> 
> The problem is that the travel rights expire after 5 years so you will need a RRV. Eventually they would decline the RRV if they can see that you have no plans to return.


Yeah but as long as I could still get an eVisitor visa I guess that wouldn't be a problem.

If they declined your RRV, would you have to start the whole process again if you did ever want to come back?

The way I see it, if we move back to the UK but then decide we prefer Australia, that's most likely to happen within the first 5 years so as long as I get my initial PR it's not too much of an issue.

I haven't lived there for more than 6 months since 2010 and my husband has spent a maximum of three months there at any one time and he wasn't working so we could decide we're better off here but we want to be near my family and friends so we'll give it a go.


----------



## Mish

I would assume if your RRV was declined that you could get an evisitor and come onshore and try the RRV again from onshore.


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> I would assume if your RRV was declined that you could get an evisitor and come onshore and try the RRV again from onshore.


Oh so you can apply for RRV onshore?

Let's just hope they grant me my 801 when the time comes then (and my 820 soon).


----------



## Mish

Yes you can apply for a RRV onshore.

Keep us updated on the 801 especially as we have never had anyone who plans to reside overseas longer than 5 years. I would be interested if that changes DIBP'S actions or not.


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> Yes you can apply for a RRV onshore.
> 
> Keep us updated on the 801 especially as we have never had anyone who plans to reside overseas longer than 5 years. I would be interested if that changes DIBP'S actions or not.


Will do although it'll be a while yet! It's good to know you can get RRV on shore though.

Not sure what I'll say in my application either. Possibly that we might move back but we're not sure which would be pretty true.

You can get a UK spouse visa in about 15 working days if you pay priority but they make you jump through some ridiculous hoops to get one with their financial requirements.


----------



## JandE

Mish said:


> Yes you can apply for a RRV onshore.
> 
> Keep us updated on the 801 especially as we have never had anyone who plans to reside overseas longer than 5 years. I would be interested if that changes DIBP'S actions or not.


Some years ago, I had been away from Australia for 4 years, with no RRV, but had PR for 10 years before that.
when I returned to Australia, I came in on a Visitor Visa, and asked for full rights again.
Immigration ended up interviewing me, and I had to prove compelling and compassionate reasons. They already knew I had an Australian wife and Child at the time. They asked my wife to attend the interview also.

Based on that experience, I would be wary on an applicant being away for too long while waiting for the full PR. However, things may have become easier, or not...


----------



## Arabella

JandE said:


> Some years ago, I had been away from Australia for 4 years, with no RRV, but had PR for 10 years before that.
> when I returned to Australia, I came in on a Visitor Visa, and asked for full rights again.
> Immigration ended up interviewing me, and I had to prove compelling and compassionate reasons. They already knew I had an Australian wife and Child at the time. They asked my wife to attend the interview also.
> 
> Based on that experience, I would be wary on an applicant being away for too long while waiting for the full PR. However, things may have become easier, or not...


Yeah, not really sure what can be done. I already feel like my life is on hold being here, I don't really want to wait around a further 12-15 months for PR. Wait times might be even longer by the time I apply. Guess it's a chance I'll have to take.

Was that when you were returning to Australia to live? Do you think I'd have any problems visiting?

In an ideal world I'd wait for citizenship but who knows how long that would be.


----------



## Mish

Waiting times for PR are now 12 to 18 months.

Citizenship waiting time depends on the local council and how many ceremonies they have per year.


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> Waiting times for PR are now 12 to 18 months.
> 
> Citizenship waiting time depends on the local council and how many ceremonies they have per year.


Either way, it sounds like a long time.

It's not that I don't like living here, and it different circumstances I'd possibly be persuaded to stay or if my hubby really wanted to stay. As it is, it's hard for us to build a life here because we know we're not planning to stay and we've got a big move looming over us.


----------



## Sunil12

Hi mish and everyone, i sent my all paperwork and tax returns to my case officer lastl week and today i received email asking the tax returns from ato not the one accountant did for me, then i rang her and ask she said print it online but i tried my best i can't fine anything there to print except tax assessment. What Should i do now ? I aslo went to ATO today and showed them email but they couldn't understand it


----------



## Mish

Sunil12 said:


> Hi mish and everyone, i sent my all paperwork and tax returns to my case officer lastl week and today i received email asking the tax returns from ato not the one accountant did for me, then i rang her and ask she said print it online but i tried my best i can't fine anything there to print except tax assessment. What Should i do now ? I aslo went to ATO today and showed them email but they couldn't understand it


You can download it from mygov. Under ATO / Income Tax / View or Amend Returns.

It will be the same (or should be) as the one from your accountant.


----------



## JandE

Sunil12 said:


> Hi mish and everyone, i sent my all paperwork and tax returns to my case officer lastl week and today i received email asking the tax returns from ato not the one accountant did for me, then i rang her and ask she said print it online but i tried my best i can't fine anything there to print except tax assessment. What Should i do now ? I aslo went to ATO today and showed them email but they couldn't understand it


It would be the official tax assessement they need. The one issued by the tax office once the return is finalised.


----------



## J&F

Arabella said:


> Yeah, not really sure what can be done. I already feel like my life is on hold being here, I don't really want to wait around a further 12-15 months for PR. Wait times might be even longer by the time I apply. Guess it's a chance I'll have to take.
> 
> Was that when you were returning to Australia to live? Do you think I'd have any problems visiting?
> 
> In an ideal world I'd wait for citizenship but who knows how long that would be.


Hi, my husband is Welsh and we are nearly 7 months in on the wait for 801 permanent residency.

I have been trying to explain to family and friends what it's like to live in limbo but because they've never experience anything remotely similar, they can't understand. My husband can't get work because of the residency issues, if he had applied when he was in the UK there were universities who probably would have sponsored him but because he is already here they are playing the residency card, and he is slowly going around the bend.

On top of that we are being harassed by Centrelink for some reason or another.

I understand where you're coming from but from our experience in the UK jobs were as scarce there as they are here.

Good luck with it all


----------



## bomba_daniel

Sunil12, good to hear a case officer is looking at your case. Wish it won't be too far away from the grant.

I downloaded my tax return just like what Mish mentioned.


----------



## Mish

bomba_daniel said:


> Sunil12, good to hear a case officer is looking at your case. Wish it won't be too far away fro5m the grant.
> 
> I downloaded my tax return just like what Mish mentioned.


Any news about yours?


----------



## stacey88

My friend had 5 of her friends get a form of PR over the past few weeks - lets hope that they are pushing the 801's through!!!


----------



## Mish

stacey88 said:


> My friend had 5 of her friends get a form of PR over the past few weeks - lets hope that they are pushing the 801's through!!!


What were the processing times like from eligibility date?


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> What were the processing times like from eligibility date?


Cant tell you that I am afraid she just said she saw them on Facebook status.


----------



## bomba_daniel

Mish said:


> Any news about yours?


Sadly no news for mine yet. I did ask for update mid-Dec but just got a standard response as usual...


----------



## Proudest_Monkey

Hi all.
I haven't been on here in a while but I'm posting an update since I applied for the second stage 801 permanent visa today. Applied online and am from a low-risk country (USA; not that it really matters with these processing times). Applying from South Australia if that matters at all. Relevant dates below.

820 applied - January 2015
820 granted - February 2016
801 eligible - January 2017
801 applied - January 2017

Now I'm back in the waiting game. Hope to have some good news in about a year.


----------



## Maximelian

James-zzr said:


> Hi Stacey,
> 
> I have been reading the posts for a while. I am now about 7 months from my eligible date, so still am patient. But I am feeling so sorry for you and the guys here who have been waiting unfairly longer than others. It must have been really frustrating. I can just imagine how little of help that immigration hotline could be. They are generally useless, normally confusing, sometimes terribly wrong, and even rudely impatient if someone has a bad day.
> 
> I could understand the backlog due to the shortage of staff. But, come on, why do some people have to wait substantially longer than someone else??. If their explanation is that every case is different, then please show me the evidence that every case is to be allocated to its case officer in the chronological order of eligibility date, or some other reasonable procedures to keep the whole processing matter fair. The result we are seeing now is that it is not remotely fair.
> 
> Then, perhaps, it has to take as long as it takes in the hands of its case officer, which is understandable. However, I do believe there is a time frame regarding how long a case should be finalised in their job description.
> 
> They simply MUST NOT cherry pick the cases and allocate the cases in the order they so please. Where is the fairness?? Where is the answerability to all the customers, by which I do not mean those cut and paste emails? So much about 'their business is about people'.
> 
> I do apologise for the negativities I have brought, but it really makes me want to say something.
> 
> Kindest regards to everyone


I agree with you 100% and this is my case:

I am from low risk country ,Married,
My partner an australian citizen,
and we have two children from our relationship,
Now we finished 15 months from our eligible date,
During this 15 months we submit a lot of evidence in different dates to support our application,

In August last year, my partner contacted them and ask to speed up the process to get the permanent visa to find a permanent job so we can cover our expenses with two kids.

During this 15 months we did not get any news from Immi,
So yesterday we call Immi to check the progress of our application,and if our application allocated to a case officer?
The answer was No, our application stil with the processing team !

This contradiction in the dealing with the applications show the chaos and no regulation in the processing of the applications.

It is clear Immi don't care about the right of the Australian families and children!


----------



## stacey88

Maximelian said:


> I agree with you 100% and this is my case:
> 
> I am from low risk country ,Married,
> My partner an australian citizen,
> and we have two children from our relationship,
> Now we finished 15 months from our eligible date,
> During this 15 months we submit a lot of evidence in different dates to support our application,
> 
> In August last year, my partner contacted them and ask to speed up the process to get the permanent visa to find a permanent job so we can cover our expenses with two kids.
> 
> During this 15 months we did not get any news from Immi,
> So yesterday we call Immi to check the progress of our application,and if our application allocated to a case officer?
> The answer was No, our application stil with the processing team !
> 
> This contradiction in the dealing with the applications show the chaos and no regulation in the processing of the applications.
> 
> It is clear Immi don't care about the right of the Australian families and children!


I am sorry that you are still waiting and like many others we feel your pain - especially with you having a family!

It just goes to show that even with children and marriage there are no exceptions. I am not married and do not have children but have been in Aus for over 7 years and have pretty much worked every day and paid my taxes and been a good resident for this country. It is very upsetting and frustrating that we live in such a wonderful country and this type of thing lets it down.

Fingers crossed for everyone waiting!!


----------



## Tashpotato

Maximelian said:


> I agree with you 100% and this is my case:
> 
> I am from low risk country ,Married,
> My partner an australian citizen,
> and we have two children from our relationship,
> Now we finished 15 months from our eligible date,
> During this 15 months we submit a lot of evidence in different dates to support our application,
> 
> In August last year, my partner contacted them and ask to speed up the process to get the permanent visa to find a permanent job so we can cover our expenses with two kids.
> 
> During this 15 months we did not get any news from Immi,
> So yesterday we call Immi to check the progress of our application,and if our application allocated to a case officer?
> The answer was No, our application stil with the processing team !
> 
> This contradiction in the dealing with the applications show the chaos and no regulation in the processing of the applications.
> 
> It is clear Immi don't care about the right of the Australian families and children!


I must ask, as I am very confused why people talk about struggling to work on these visas. I have NEVER had an issue finding work, from when I was on a working holiday visa, to my bridging visa, to 820. 
I have no particular qualifications (I didn't go to uni or even college) and I have worked very good jobs since arriving in Australia 4 years ago, in fact now, I have a job I'd never of dreamed of in England. I even earned $29ph in my first job since arriving in Australia and that was on a WHV where the employer knew i could only work for 1 employer 6 months at a time.
Why can't people find work? It's not to do with visas trust me.


----------



## PFSL

Some employers will not even consider a candidate if they do not have PR. This is particularly the case for technical professions. 

My wife found work easily enough - but not in her area of expertise or experience. 
Yes - no problem getting a job. 
Best utilisation of her education, skills and experience - No.


----------



## stacey88

PFSL said:


> Some employers will not even consider a candidate if they do not have PR. This is particularly the case for technical professions.
> 
> My wife found work easily enough - but not in her area of expertise or experience.
> Yes - no problem getting a job.
> Best utilisation of her education, skills and experience - No.


Yes me too, I have never had an issue - I thought it was maybe the visa you were on first before you applied for defacto that may have been why...


----------



## Mish

Because the 820 has unlimited work rights and travel rights DIBP will not fast track the application ahead of others. I vaguely remember something on their website saying that they will not prioritise applications for 801.


----------



## Leema

From my own experience, finding work in my field has not been easy at all. I cannot achieve baseline police clearances which are essential for many positions I apply for. Government positions still require PR in my field (at least) a lot of the time as well. Originally on my WHV, I just applied for a position that explicitly said only PR/citizens are eligible to apply. I was lucky and they interviewed me anyway and although I did not get the advertised position, they allowed me to work in another area of the company. Since then though, I've unfortunately not had the same luck with jobs in my field. It's really dependent on your field and where you live I think. The abundance of jobs in WA in my field is not great and we can't just leave the state.


----------



## J&F

Jobs are an absolute horror for my husband. But from what I can see, the less formal qualifications you have the easier it is to get a good job.

For instance retail and hospitality are great areas to work but need experience, any experience, even overseas. My husband has absolutely none. But he does have a PhD in a difficult area for employment which is really causing problems. Mind, there are numerous jobs he is qualified for and probably would get, but they all require either permanent residency or citizenship.

He's on a training course with the CSIRO at the moment and one of the big names in his field (God as we like to call him) knew my husband before they were introduced which was really nice.

Still probably won't my husband a job, but nice all the same.


----------



## stacey88

J&F said:


> Jobs are an absolute horror for my husband. But from what I can see, the less formal qualifications you have the easier it is to get a good job.
> 
> For instance retail and hospitality are great areas to work but need experience, any experience, even overseas. My husband has absolutely none. But he does have a PhD in a difficult area for employment which is really causing problems. Mind, there are numerous jobs he is qualified for and probably would get, but they all require either permanent residency or citizenship.
> 
> He's on a training course with the CSIRO at the moment and one of the big names in his field (God as we like to call him) knew my husband before they were introduced which was really nice.
> 
> Still probably won't my husband a job, but nice all the same.


I had no idea what a nightmare it is for some people! Gosh i feel for you all especially with Families...Lets hope Immigration pull their socks up for us all


----------



## Tashpotato

Leema said:


> From my own experience, finding work in my field has not been easy at all. I cannot achieve baseline police clearances which are essential for many positions I apply for. Government positions still require PR in my field (at least) a lot of the time as well. Originally on my WHV, I just applied for a position that explicitly said only PR/citizens are eligible to apply. I was lucky and they interviewed me anyway and although I did not get the advertised position, they allowed me to work in another area of the company. Since then though, I've unfortunately not had the same luck with jobs in my field. It's really dependent on your field and where you live I think. The abundance of jobs in WA in my field is not great and we can't just leave the state.


See, I work for the government. What do you mean about police clearances though as you can apply for national and WA?

When an employer asks me about PR I've been honest and explained how i'm in the process of applying etc. 
I just don't see how any visa could be any problem. If you can get full time perm government on a bridging visa like I did with then anyone can surely? Even on the WHV I had no problem here whereas in England I really struggled to hold a job, my work history is a mess with months between of unemployment, yet here I've lived in 3 states, had 6 jobs (all all good, no casual or low wages) and all of them have been on a temp visa, I found work within 1 week of arriving in the country and 1 week is the longest unemployed in this country.

I'm not tooting a horn, so to speak, I'm just struggling to understand how people find it so difficult when me and many people I know have had no issue. I sometimes wonder if it's because English get it easier? (I'm not saying we should get it easier, just speculating).


----------



## CollegeGirl

I am glad it was easier for you, tashpotato, but just because it wasn't an issue for you or others doesn't mean it isn't an issue for *anyone,* and you disregarding it as a possiblity is honestly kind of (and I know you don't mean it this way) insulting. 

It does depend on the level and type of jobs you apply for. In the US, I was *never* without a job when I wanted one. I got every job I ever interviewed for (truly). I do have a Bachelor's degree from one of the top 20 liberal arts colleges in the US. Here? Here I struggled for literally years to even get interviews for permanent positions in my field because everyone wanted Aussie experience and someone who they knew for sure could stay in the high-level jobs they were recruiting for permanently. These are not the kinds of jobs people transition in and out of quickly. I finally gave up looking and went into doing contract work through an agency. I'm grateful for it, but I very strongly miss the reliability and budgeting abilities that come along with having a permanent job.


----------



## Gothenburg

My turn to write something positive 

801 Granted Today @ 9am
Applied for 820 March 4 ,2014
Got 820 Feb 2015
Applied for 801 May 6 ,2016
801 Granted Today...

8½ months short wait

The chance of me popping up a cold one today, 
is more than likely 

Good Luck to the rest of you guys, that still is waiting ...
I'm off to Iceland tomorrow, so very good news before the departure :-D


----------



## Dinkum

Awesome congratulations to you both... enjoy a cold one, or three... Best wishes for long happy and successful life together in Oz.


----------



## stacey88

Fantastic news! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Gothenburg

stacey88 said:


> Fantastic news! Congrats and enjoy!


Thanks, Stace


----------



## Gothenburg

Dinkum said:


> Awesome congratulations to you both... enjoy a cold one, or three... Best wishes for long happy and successful life together in Oz.


Thanks, Dink...


----------



## J&F

Gothenburg said:


> My turn to write something positive
> 
> 801 Granted Today @ 9am
> Applied for 820 March 4 ,2014
> Got 820 Feb 2015
> Applied for 801 May 6 ,2016
> 801 Granted Today...
> 
> 8½ months short wait
> 
> The chance of me popping up a cold one today,
> is more than likely
> 
> Good Luck to the rest of you guys, that still is waiting ...
> I'm off to Iceland tomorrow, so very good news before the departure :-D


That is absolutely fantastic news! So very very happy for you.

Stacey88 it has to be your turn next!!! Every finger and toe crossed for good news soon!


----------



## EDT

Gothenburg said:


> My turn to write something positive
> 
> 801 Granted Today @ 9am
> Applied for 820 March 4 ,2014
> Got 820 Feb 2015
> Applied for 801 May 6 ,2016
> 801 Granted Today...
> 
> 8½ months short wait
> 
> The chance of me popping up a cold one today,
> is more than likely
> 
> Good Luck to the rest of you guys, that still is waiting ...
> I'm off to Iceland tomorrow, so very good news before the departure :-D


You are very lucky . That's a great news


----------



## Gothenburg

Thanks.
I always knew that it would not be a problem..
I've had a permanent Visa before.
But it had expired..
And 13 years absence was just too much for them.
So I had to do a brand new application..
They already had all info about me.
So I am surprised that it even took this long 
But still happy, though thousands of dollars poorer...
I'm glad that it is all over..
The wait is just too much..

I realized that it must have been approved today, when I could not access my visa info on VEVO
or that I have a few weeks too back my bags to leave...
But there was a visa alright  

Cheers everyone, I hope you all gets yours soon..


----------



## Maximelian

Gothenburg said:


> My turn to write something positive
> 
> 801 Granted Today @ 9am
> Applied for 820 March 4 ,2014
> Got 820 Feb 2015
> Applied for 801 May 6 ,2016
> 801 Granted Today...
> 
> 8½ months short wait
> 
> The chance of me popping up a cold one today,
> is more than likely
> 
> Good Luck to the rest of you guys, that still is waiting ...
> I'm off to Iceland tomorrow, so very good news before the departure :-D


Congratulations to you


----------



## stacey88

Yeah i have heard a few times generally when the VEVO is down for you then they are working on it. I had the issue and got excited only to find it was a technical glitch  

Thanks J&F i will certainly inform you as I move in to my 14th Month


----------



## Nills

Gothenburg said:


> Thanks.
> I always knew that it would not be a problem..
> I've had a permanent Visa before.
> But it had expired..
> And 13 years absence was just too much for them.
> So I had to do a brand new application..
> They already had all info about me.
> So I am surprised that it even took this long
> But still happy, though thousands of dollars poorer...
> I'm glad that it is all over..
> The wait is just too much..
> 
> I realized that it must have been approved today, when I could not access my visa info on VEVO
> or that I have a few weeks too back my bags to leave...
> But there was a visa alright
> 
> Cheers everyone, I hope you all gets yours soon..


Woooow, Im so jealous but very happy for you!
Im from Sweden as well, and I have been waiting for over 10 months now  Im still hoping we will receive the PR before my uni census date 26/3... 
Did you see any change in status when you logged in to your immi account?
Enjoy your holiday


----------



## Gothenburg

Nills said:


> Woooow, Im so jealous but very happy for you!
> Im from Sweden as well, and I have been waiting for over 10 months now  Im still hoping we will receive the PR before my uni census date 26/3...
> Did you see any change in status when you logged in to your immi account?
> Enjoy your holiday


Tjäna Nils ... and thanks!
No, I did not see any change, because I applied on Paper..
And then you see nothing.
Partner visa details done on paper can't be put on the Immi account.
But I can ad my new details now, so I can keep track on any changes in the future.
I just checked my VEVO, and all of a sudden it told me that there is no Visa details like that anymore.
Which normally means that there has been a new visa issued, with new grant-numbers.
I hope you will get your visa soon, Swedish applications are pretty easy for them, because of the transparent way there is about double-check info from Sweden..

My holiday has been changed to mid feb.
It was a work related holiday

Hang in there Nisse


----------



## Gothenburg

stacey88 said:


> Yeah i have heard a few times generally when the VEVO is down for you then they are working on it. I had the issue and got excited only to find it was a technical glitch
> 
> Thanks J&F i will certainly inform you as I move in to my 14th Month


The Vevo is down because the old Visanumbers aren't valid anymore.
( when there has been a new visa issued)
So one have to type in the new visa details to be able to log in to VEVO


----------



## Ontiveros

stacey88 said:


> I had no idea what a nightmare it is for some people! Gosh i feel for you all especially with Families...Lets hope Immigration pull their socks up for us all


My husband has been here for just over 2 years and still hasn't been able to obtain a job due to being knocked back every time because he isn't yet a PR. 
Its like as soon as they would hear the word temporary or bridging they would deny him and tell him to apply when he is granted PR. 
We have two young children together so it very frustrating and hard without the extra income being able to come in


----------



## romanibga

Hi Everyone!
Im currently very close to my elegibility date for the 2nd stage application of my 820/801 visa but i have a couple questions I was hoping someone could help me a bit. My date is March 2nd 2017 (I applied for 820 visa 2 years ago that day)

- Is someone from Immi gonna contact me to let me know that I am now ready to apply for the 2nd stage 801?
- How long after my elegibility date can I submit my application for? and how long are thay taking to process it/make a decision these days?
- Do I have to include police checks from other countries I have lived before like with the 1st application? (I have only lived in Australia since I applied 2 years ago)

Thanks a lot!

Roman


----------



## Mish

Hi Roman

1/ Nobody knows, everyone seems to get their email at different times
2/ it is recommend to do it within 60 days of your eligibility date passing. They are quoting 12 to 18 months now
3/ Just the AFP


----------



## romanibga

Hi Mish!

thanks for your prompt reply. Really helpful.
Do you know if during those 12 to 18 months I can leave the country for travelling? or is it advised not to do it like when I had my bridging visa after applying for the 1st time? I guess during that time i will keep my Temporary Resident status, right?

thanks!


----------



## Mish

Yes you can leave during that time as you still hold an 820 and you can be anywhere in the world when the 801 is granted.


----------



## romanibga

awesome thanks so much!

Im sure Ill be back with more questions once my date comes closer haha


----------



## nc098

*Asked for Police Cert*

Hey Everyone!
Last Friday I was asked to apply for another police cert and mail it to the permanent partner visa office in melbourne. I assume they wanted to check out whether I have been behaving myself since we spoke so long ago (it's now been about 8 months since I lodged the 801).

I'm just wondering if anyone has had, or heard of, any experience with being asked for an additional document so far into the wait period. Could this mean that they are finally looking at my case and considering whether to grant? Can I expect to hear something in the very near future regarding my PR?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince submitted a new police check months and months and months ago and is still waiting. You will be lucky if it is soon.


----------



## stacey88

After my 12 month wait i provided a new one so that it doesnt delay application any further...Guess what?! Still heard nothing - sit tight!


----------



## alexstein

Just thought I'd share my timeline for my 801 which was granted in November last year.


15/08/15 - 801 application Submitted. (all evidence apart from Form 80 / AFP/UK police check / Medical)
21/06/16 - UK Police check submitted.
10/11/16 - Case Officer Assigned - Requested missing evidence.
11/11/16 - AFF Police check submitted.
14/11/16 - Medical in Melbourne
17/11/16 - Medical Granted.
19/11/16 - Form 80 and AFP certificate submitted.
21/11/16 - 801 Granted


----------



## stacey88

alexstein said:


> Just thought I'd share my timeline for my 801 which was granted in November last year.
> 
> 15/08/15 - 801 application Submitted. (all evidence apart from Form 80 / AFP/UK police check / Medical)
> 21/06/16 - UK Police check submitted.
> 10/11/16 - Case Officer Assigned - Requested missing evidence.
> 11/11/16 - AFF Police check submitted.
> 14/11/16 - Medical in Melbourne
> 17/11/16 - Medical Granted.
> 19/11/16 - Form 80 and AFP certificate submitted.
> 21/11/16 - 801 Granted


Thanks for your update and congratulations ! See you had a fair bit of waiting...Looks like i should be on the same kinda timeframe as you.

Did you get contacted at all?


----------



## Harry1989

Hi guys I am new at this forum. I am waiting for my partner permanent visa subclass from Last 19 months( high risk) last week I had a interview about our relationship etc. It was about 15 minutes interview on the phone. We are genuine couple so wasn't any problem for me I gave every answer of her questions. In final couple of minutes she checked my Facebook while she was doing my interview and said to me why not your Facebook you have photos of with your partner? Her sound was bit aggressive. So I have many Photos and stuff we together on Facebook which is I put on privacy. Only my friend can see those stuff. I said to her I setup privacy on my Facebook account and she said fine no problem send me alll your just Facebook Stuff with your partner which shows you still to do stuff together. I sent those stuff next morning along with many other evidences. We are genuine couple married from years recently bought house on both of our names and other many evidences we can show. I sent them lots of evidences when I lodge 801 in 2015. Been 13 days I sent what she ask me send nothing heard anything from her. She gave me 7 days time to send those evidences. Finger crossed! And good luck to everybody who waiting from long time


----------



## Harry1989

Not a police certificate been asked last one I sent with application which expired last year.


----------



## Mish

alexstein said:


> Just thought I'd share my timeline for my 801 which was granted in November last year.
> 
> 15/08/15 - 801 application Submitted. (all evidence apart from Form 80 / AFP/UK police check / Medical)
> 21/06/16 - UK Police check submitted.
> 10/11/16 - Case Officer Assigned - Requested missing evidence.
> 11/11/16 - AFF Police check submitted.
> 14/11/16 - Medical in Melbourne
> 17/11/16 - Medical Granted.
> 19/11/16 - Form 80 and AFP certificate submitted.
> 21/11/16 - 801 Granted


Congrats!! Did you hold an 820 or did you get the 801 upfront without the 2 year waiting period to apply for it? Just that I have never seen a medical been done for someone who already holds an 820.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mish and All,

I have come across today on my VEVO, previously I dont have an expiry date for ky 820 now it appears that it will be expired year 2037, anyone who have seen some changes, it would be a funny thought that I will get my permanent residence within 20 years? Its so weird. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## stacey88

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Mish and All,
> 
> I have come across today on my VEVO, previously I dont have an expiry date for ky 820 now it appears that it will be expired year 2037, anyone who have seen some changes, it would be a funny thought that I will get my permanent residence within 20 years? Its so weird.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Hey,

I saw on my VEVO it expired 2036!! It doesn't show on there anymore though...Unsure why! Its a long visa at least..


----------



## AngeliquePrince

its quite weird as it turned out I can stay for 20 years worry free &#55358;&#56599; I have sent an email to Immigration let us wait what will be the reply.


----------



## stacey88

AngeliquePrince said:


> its quite weird as it turned out I can stay for 20 years worry free �� I have sent an email to Immigration let us wait what will be the reply.


Please let us know how you go! Could have saved a few thousand dollars too!!


----------



## J&F

AngeliquePrince said:


> its quite weird as it turned out I can stay for 20 years worry free �� I have sent an email to Immigration let us wait what will be the reply.


Maybe they have extended the processing time again from 12-18 months to 20 years?

Just a thought.


----------



## stacey88

J&F said:


> Maybe they have extended the processing time again from 12-18 months to 20 years?
> 
> Just a thought.


It did cross my mind i must say...


----------



## HRose313

Harry1989 said:


> Hi guys I am new at this forum. I am waiting for my partner permanent visa subclass from Last 19 months( high risk) last week I had a interview about our relationship etc. It was about 15 minutes interview on the phone. We are genuine couple so wasn't any problem for me I gave every answer of her questions. In final couple of minutes she checked my Facebook while she was doing my interview and said to me why not your Facebook you have photos of with your partner? Her sound was bit aggressive. So I have many Photos and stuff we together on Facebook which is I put on privacy. Only my friend can see those stuff. I said to her I setup privacy on my Facebook account and she said fine no problem send me alll your just Facebook Stuff with your partner which shows you still to do stuff together. I sent those stuff next morning along with many other evidences. We are genuine couple married from years recently bought house on both of our names and other many evidences we can show. I sent them lots of evidences when I lodge 801 in 2015. Been 13 days I sent what she ask me send nothing heard anything from her. She gave me 7 days time to send those evidences. Finger crossed! And good luck to everybody who waiting from long time


Well that sounds a bit annoying that she was so aggressive with you! I understand why these questions are necessary...but in my case, my partner and I are very private people. Not to mention our relatives (with the exception of his parents and my dad) are obnoxious busy-bodies who give us grief over our relationship. I block them from seeing my posts (I barely go on FB ), but don't post any photos of us anyway. We have TONS of photos from family gatherings, but his parents don't post them because they know we don't like it. Like I said, I understand why questioning is necessary...but there are several explanations as to why people might not have photos on FB. You guys seem to have strong evidence, ie buying a house together (congrats!), I'm sure you'll be fine 

Did you apply for the 801 19 months ago, or is that the amount of time you've been waiting for 820 and 801 all up?


----------



## Harry1989

Hrose313 thank you!! So yeah it's been 19 months from 801 application second stage. I applied first stage in May 2013. 820 approved in march 2014 After 9 months. Then got a mail from department to lodge second satge application in may 2015 after two year of combined application. Sent all documents and application by post in first week of June 2015 from then now it's been nearly 20 months after eligible date. But happy at least somebody looking my case  sent enough evidences of our genuine relationship. Finger crossed!


----------



## Mish

It is very interesting that DIBP look up your facebook because this day in age alot of people have their privacy settings set to friends only.


----------



## Harry1989

Yeah mish very interesting :/ and during my interview.


----------



## HRose313

Harry1989 said:


> Yeah mish very interesting :/ and during my interview.


but as you said...it's good to know that someone is looking at your application after almost 20 months of waiting! Just think positive thoughts, and fingers crossed everything works out for you and your partner 

Just a general question, but is 19 months of waiting usual for 801? I'm new to this sub-forum as I just received my 820 a couple of days ago.


----------



## Mish

19 months is a little longer than they are quoting. They are quoting 12 to 18 months from eligibility date.


----------



## Harry1989

I think this time frame these days usual for ( high risk countries) because I seen many people from high risk counties taking around that much time but these days it's kind of same time frame some of low risk counties as well because some people from low risk countries waiting from long time too. Some people got really lucky got theirs 801 visa Around 8-9 months so I think it's kind of depend on luck too. As department always said they have huge backlog to clear who knows!
Congrats on your 820!! Now they will send you invitation after 2 year of combined application. Example if you lodge application 1jan 2013 then you will be eligible for 801 after 1 jan 2015. Good luck with everything 😊


----------



## Harry1989

Indeed 19 too long. But I will be really happy if I get my visa incoming weeks lol As she gave me 7 days of time to send Facebook stuff and been told will finalised your application soon.


----------



## Harry1989

According to the letter we recive from department after we lodge 801 application its unusual. But I think this time frame these days usual for ( high risk countries) because I seen many people from high risk counties taking around that much time but these days it's kind of same time frame some of low risk counties as well because some people from low risk countries waiting from long time too. Some people got really lucky got theirs 801 visa Around 8-9 months so I think it's kind of depend on luck too. As department always said they have huge backlog to clear who knows!
Congrats on your 820!! Now they will send you invitation after 2 year of combined application. Example if you lodge application 1jan 2013 then you will be eligible for 801 after 1 jan 2015. Good luck with everything &#128522;[/QUOTE]


----------



## J&F

How much luck is really involved in getting an 801 visa granted quickly?


----------



## Aussie83

None.
nothing to do with luck.


----------



## Mish

Aussie83 said:


> None.
> nothing to do with luck.


It is everything to do with luck. How else do you explain 1 UK citizen getting theirs in 10 months and another 2 currently waiting 14 months and counting. The first one was just lucky that is all it comes down to.


----------



## Mania

Mish said:


> It is everything to do with luck. How else do you explain 1 UK citizen getting theirs in 10 months and another 2 currently waiting 14 months and counting. The first one was just lucky that is all it comes down to.


Obviously the first one had Irish blood in them...luck of the Irish?

No? Go home your drunk? Ok!

The random variation in waiting times between people does raise a lot of questions though, shame they will never be held accountable to answer them.


----------



## Wayfarer

My 801 was granted today! I'm still having trouble believing it. I read the email, the grant 
letter, checked my immi.gov account, checked VEVO...I'm so happy I've had to keep looking 
at the VEVO page all day to remind myself that it's real. 


August 2012 - Arrived on Work and Holiday Visa (USA)
May 2013 - Married
July 2013 - Submitted initial 820/801 (paper) *without medicals or police checks
March 2014 - Further information requested, Medicals, Police and FBI checks submitted
April 2015 - 820 Temporary Partner Visa granted
June 2015 - Request for Further information towards 801 Residence
July 2015 to November 2016 - **
Nov 2016 - "You have 28 days to give us the information we requested a
year ago ya yutz." (Not exact DIAC wording)
Dec 2016 - Submitted completed 801 application (online)
Jan 2017 - 801 Visa Granted



*This was done on advice because of current processing times, I didn't want my
medicals and PC to be expired when the application was reviewed and have to do
them over.

**This is where I screwed up a little, my wife has medical conditions
that took the forefront, and I pushed my visa completely to the back
burner.


----------



## Mania

Wayfarer said:


> My 801 was granted today! I'm still having trouble believing it.


Congratulations!!!!......ya yutz


----------



## Mish

Wayfarer said:


> My 801 was granted today! I'm still having trouble believing it. I read the email, the grant
> letter, checked my immi.gov account, checked VEVO...I'm so happy I've had to keep looking
> at the VEVO page all day to remind myself that it's real.


Congrats!! It was done quickly because they proceas on eligibility date and it took you ao long to aibmit the documents.

You are just extremely lucky that they didn't base your application on what they had which was nothing and gave you a second chance to supply everything.


----------



## HRose313

Hi guys, I was reading my 820 grant letter again...and I'm a tad confused. In it, it says that a few months before my 2 year application anniversary I will be sent a letter (I'm assuming email if I lodged online?) requesting info for the 801. However, it says I don't need to make "a further application for a permanent visa". 

This is where I'm a bit confused. From what I've read on here, the 801 is like a separate application you can make through immi, and that you even need to fill out some questions pertaining to the financial, social, etc. aspects of your life again. Am I wrong about this? If not, how do I send in the additional info for 801...do I have to mail it, or could I do it through immi again?


----------



## Mish

It isn't an application - applications you pay $$ for. You are providing them with additional information and/or evidence.


----------



## HRose313

Ahh okay, but is the process similar to filling out the paperwork for the 820? Ie. like when you apply for the 820, you can do so online and have to fill out basic info and answer questions. Does one do that for the 801 as well, or is it just sending in evidence...such as bank statements, deeds, etc.?


----------



## Mish

Yes it is very similar to the 820 just no money is paid and everything is since the grant of the 820. There is an online form to complet6 with 5 questions. The sponsor needs to complete the partner visa sponsor stat dec etc etc


----------



## Wayfarer

HRose313 said:


> Ahh okay, but is the process similar to filling out the paperwork for the 820? Ie. like when you apply for the 820, you can do so online and have to fill out basic info and answer questions. Does one do that for the 801 as well, or is it just sending in evidence...such as bank statements, deeds, etc.?


To me it was like a mini version of the original 820 application. I did my 820 on paper, but but my 801 was done through immi.gov

If your 820 was 'The story so far...', the 801 is 'Last time, on HRose Stories'. They'll want to know how the relationship has progressed and maintained during the 2 years since the grant of your 820 visa. You'll fill in the same awkwardly worded questions concerning finances, house responsibilities, etc.

Your partner and two witnesses who know you and your partner and will attest that you're in a genuine and continuing relationship will have to write stat decs (Stat dec for your partner, Form 888's like in the 820 for the witnesses) and you'll have to write a statement about your relationship.

Don't stress over it. They'll email you when your time comes, and the email will have fairly detailed instructions on what to do and how to do it. Just make sure you keep saving your 'evidence' where possible. Same kind of stuff they wanted for the 820.


----------



## HRose313

Wayfarer said:


> To me it was like a mini version of the original 820 application. I did my 820 on paper, but but my 801 was done through immi.gov
> 
> If your 820 was 'The story so far...', the 801 is 'Last time, on HRose Stories'. They'll want to know how the relationship has progressed and maintained during the 2 years since the grant of your 820 visa. You'll fill in the same awkwardly worded questions concerning finances, house responsibilities, etc.
> 
> Your partner and two witnesses who know you and your partner and will attest that you're in a genuine and continuing relationship will have to write stat decs (Stat dec for your partner, Form 888's like in the 820 for the witnesses) and you'll have to write a statement about your relationship.
> 
> Don't stress over it. They'll email you when your time comes, and the email will have fairly detailed instructions on what to do and how to do it. Just make sure you keep saving your 'evidence' where possible. Same kind of stuff they wanted for the 820.


Thanks for the detailed explanation, Wayfarer! I tried to search the forum, but most details were in this thread...which is like looking for a needle in a haystack.


----------



## Ontiveros

once you have submitted everything for 801. Are you required to do another medical during the waiting time for a decision?


----------



## Mish

Ontiveros said:


> once you have submitted everything for 801. Are you required to do another medical during the waiting time for a decision?


I have never seen anyone who already holds a 820 asked for another medical at 801 stage.


----------



## Nova

On the 17/10/16 in the supplementary budget estimates hearing for the years 2015/2016 - 15,342 820 visa applicants and 20,167 801 visa applicants waited more than 12 months to be granted. A total of 6,241 combined applicants refused out of a total of 61,326 820 and 801 applications submitted 2015/2016
The information is available on aph.gov.au


----------



## JandE

Nova said:


> On the 17/10/16 in the supplementary budget estimates hearing for the years 2015/2016 - 15,342 820 visa applicants and 20,167 801 visa applicants waited more than 12 months to be granted. A total of 6,241 combined applicants refused out of a total of 61,326 820 and 801 applications submitted 2015/2016
> The information is available on aph.gov.au


And from that report: 
_The longest processing time for a Partner (subclass 820 and 801) visa application in 2015−16 was approximately nine years.
_


----------



## Mish

Nova said:


> On the 17/10/16 in the supplementary budget estimates hearing for the years 2015/2016 - 15,342 820 visa applicants and 20,167 801 visa applicants waited more than 12 months to be granted. A total of 6,241 combined applicants refused out of a total of 61,326 820 and 801 applications submitted 2015/2016
> The information is available on aph.gov.au


It would seem about 50% of them are going over 12 months. I wonder if this means that they are looking into them since the processing times are so high for them?


----------



## EDT

JandE said:


> And from that report:
> _The longest processing time for a Partner (subclass 820 and 801) visa application in 2015−16 was approximately nine years.
> _


Nine years that's ridiculous


----------



## Mish

EDT said:


> Nine years that's ridiculous


My hunch is maybe they didn't know they had to submit docs after 2 years. We once had someone on this forum who submitted docs after 6 years. I was very surprised that DIBP had not cancelled the TR visa.


----------



## JandE

EDT said:


> Nine years that's ridiculous


It indicates that it wasn't a straight forward application.

A 9 year wait may be better than an early rejection.

It would be interesting to know the story on that one.


----------



## HRose313

Hi guys, I have another quick question--I noticed there's a thread for 2nd Stage Partner visa processing. As it similar to this thread, I'm just wondering what the difference is between the 2nd Stage processing vs 801, if there is any. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mish

It is the same but also includes people that are waiting for their 100.


----------



## stacey88

Grrr trying to login to my Immi account and says unavailable - Try to login to VEVO on my comp and says it cant log me in wither...Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## Mish

I use the VEVO app for my husband's and it doesn't have any issues. Try the VEVO app. Otherwise good news may be close.


----------



## Arabella

stacey88 said:


> Grrr trying to login to my Immi account and says unavailable - Try to login to VEVO on my comp and says it cant log me in wither...Anyone else having these issues?


I was trying to log in earlier and it would let me log in but it wouldn't let me click on my visa application. It said the page was unavailable (hopefully because it's being updated).

What do people do for their 888 forms when it comes to the second visa? Can the people who did it the first time submit the same information as long as it's on a new form? Or can they do an extra paragraph on the end of what they wrote before to cover the last two years?

Do we have to submit a relationship statement again? Do we have to change that much?


----------



## Mish

888's need to be new updated information for example the 820 they talked about the wedding so for 801 would talk about other things. Essentially everything is from the grant of the 820 visa.

There is no relationship history per say. The applicant fills in the 5 boxes answering the questions and the sponsor completes the sponsors stat dec from border.gov.au website.


----------



## stacey88

Arabella said:


> I was trying to log in earlier and it would let me log in but it wouldn't let me click on my visa application. It said the page was unavailable (hopefully because it's being updated).
> 
> What do people do for their 888 forms when it comes to the second visa? Can the people who did it the first time submit the same information as long as it's on a new form? Or can they do an extra paragraph on the end of what they wrote before to cover the last two years?
> 
> Do we have to submit a relationship statement again? Do we have to change that much?


I had the exact same message - gonna try and clear my cookies too...I was hopeful late last year when i couldnt login to VEVO but was just an error their end...


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> 888's need to be new updated information for example the 820 they talked about the wedding so for 801 would talk about other things. Essentially everything is from the grant of the 820 visa.
> 
> There is no relationship history per say. The applicant fills in the 5 boxes answering the questions and the sponsor completes the sponsors stat dec from border.gov.au website.


We didn't fill in a sponsor's stat dec last time, should we have? We both submitted witnessed statements and filled out the boxes on the online application.

Can question 3 be the same as before (How do you know them)?

There might be some repeated info about me attending birthday parties etc. if we get them done by the same people but generally I'm imagining they'll be shorter than the first ones we submitted?


----------



## Mish

The sponsors stat dec is specifically for the 801 application.

You could use the some of the same information as before if you can't help it.


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> The sponsors stat dec is specifically for the 801 application.
> 
> You could use the some of the same information as before if you can't help it.


Obviously there'll be new stuff to add but especially for some of our witnesses, when we see them (ie birthdays, Christmas and the occasional other time) hasn't really changed much. There's a lot of his families so there's a fair few birthdays happening!


----------



## akreative

Hi all! Have some awesome news to report as I have received my PR grant 

I'm not sure what the actual length of my wait was as I submitted my documents and application some time after my eligibility date but you can deduce for yourself.

Here is my timeline:

820 App submitted : Feb 21st 2014
820 Granted: January 5th 2015
801 Eligibility was: Feb 21st 2016
801 Application submitted: April 12th 2016
801 Granted: Feb 2nd 2017th 


We had a very solid 820 application with lots of formal evidence, where as this one was a bit more slack. I continued to upload evidence here and there but with the stuff I had been reading on here and what the agents were asking from some, I did not expect this at all. 

Good luck to everyone waiting! 

Oh and if anyone is wondering ,I had checked my immi account here and there, and I never had any sort of status change (just documents received), so this was even more unexpected in this regard.


----------



## akreative

Arabella said:


> Obviously there'll be new stuff to add but especially for some of our witnesses, when we see them (ie birthdays, Christmas and the occasional other time) hasn't really changed much. There's a lot of his families so there's a fair few birthdays happening!


I just got my pr grant - we had actually submitted the exact same 3 888 stat docs from our 820 visa, but we added 1 new one.

It's so awkward getting people to write them that we just figured if they need more proof they can ask for it. The info in the previous stat docs is still relevant and all those friends are still in our lives, so why can't we use them still?


----------



## Gothenburg

akreative said:


> Hi all! Have some awesome news to report as I have received my PR grant
> 
> 801 Granted: Feb 2nd 2017th
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!
> .


Good news..

Same timeline as mine 

I applied in March 2014 ( 820 )
Applied for 801 in may 2016
Grant 23 Jan 2017 ( 801 )

( They returned my Police check today, ....wierd
it expired the 25 jan 2017... Together with a paper version of the actual Grant )


----------



## gretz57

*PR 801 approved!*



akreative said:


> Hi all! Have some awesome news to report as I have received my PR grant
> 
> I'm not sure what the actual length of my wait was as I submitted my documents and application some time after my eligibility date but you can deduce for yourself.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> 820 App submitted : Feb 21st 2014
> 820 Granted: January 5th 2015
> 801 Eligibility was: Feb 21st 2016
> 801 Application submitted: April 12th 2016
> 801 Granted: Feb 2nd 2017th
> 
> We had a very solid 820 application with lots of formal evidence, where as this one was a bit more slack. I continued to upload evidence here and there but with the stuff I had been reading on here and what the agents were asking from some, I did not expect this at all.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!
> 
> Oh and if anyone is wondering ,I had checked my immi account here and there, and I never had any sort of status change (just documents received), so this was even more unexpected in this regard.


wow, you are blessed! Congratulations ! ...10 months waiting period,huh?


----------



## gretz57

I am on my 8th month waiting....I am hoping, fiingers crossed, that my serious wait will be by April 2017. Below is my timeline

PMV 300 applied on paper , 07 July 2013
PMV 300 approval date 23 Dec 2013
820 applied on paper, 04 June 2014
820 approved 05 June 5 2014
801 applied on paper 06 June 2016


----------



## Mish

akreative said:


> Hi all! Have some awesome news to report as I have received my PR grant
> 
> I'm not sure what the actual length of my wait was as I submitted my documents and application some time after my eligibility date but you can deduce for yourself.


Congrats!! 11.6 months waiting time, incase you wanted to know.


----------



## Mish

People like these is why PR is takes ages for us genuine people and also why they need to take more time processing cases.

Women agreed to sham marriage for money, Brisbane court hears


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> People like these is why PR is takes ages for us genuine people and also why they need to take more time processing cases.
> 
> Women agreed to sham marriage for money, Brisbane court hears


Gosh this makes me angry! Some people think it is so easy to have a cheap wedding get the paperwork and bam there is a visa!

So frustrating that our life is put on hold whilst waiting for PR and people like this is making it so much harder


----------



## Tashpotato

stacey88 said:


> Gosh this makes me angry! Some people think it is so easy to have a cheap wedding get the paperwork and bam there is a visa!
> 
> So frustrating that our life is put on hold whilst waiting for PR and people like this is making it so much harder


and probably why they move the prices up too


----------



## Nep

Hello All ,
Any Suggestions Pls
Its been more then 17 months now-(18 months running) since i applied my 801 visa and i just came to realise that when i upload my rental lease agreement back then 2015 ,i uploaded onto immi account without being certified by JP and lease paper were Black and white. also the evidences from ATO for ex: PAYG Summary, tax return pages declaring my partner as spouse on that financial year and Authorised Contact for ATO purposes were not certified . Could anyone please suggest what should i do now ? as my lease and evidences from ATO were not Certified .
Thank You All


----------



## Maximelian

Mish said:


> People like these is why PR is takes ages for us genuine people and also why they need to take more time processing cases.
> 
> Women agreed to sham marriage for money, Brisbane court hears


I have a different opinion,

The delay always happened in the stage of file transfer from processing team to the hands of the case officer,

The processing team check if any evidence missing for each application and ask the applicant to submit any missing evidence, after that they put the file in the queue on the shelf to transfer it to the case officer and here start the waiting game, it is like a lottery !

The variation in the time of files transfer from processing team to the hands of the case officer explain to us that no organizing in the work of IMMI.


----------



## stacey88

So the processing time has officially changed to 12-18 months...Since my application it was 6-8 then 6-12, 12-15 and now 12-18. Absolute joke.


----------



## J&F

stacey88 said:


> So the processing time has officially changed to 12-18 months...Since my application it was 6-8 then 6-12, 12-15 and now 12-18. Absolute joke.


We applied for the PMV in May 2013 although we were organising the documentation well before that. At that time the processing time for the 801 was roughly 6 weeks.

Honestly Stacey I would be screaming blue murder if I were you, simply (and I hate to raise this) but it seems they may have lost your file.


----------



## Mish

stacey88 said:


> So the processing time has officially changed to 12-18 months...Since my application it was 6-8 then 6-12, 12-15 and now 12-18. Absolute joke.


I would be complaining if I was you and with it focus on how not all are processed in order and how the 100's are done in 10 to 12 months and how is that fairness for the 801 applicants when they both have the same requirements.


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> I would be complaining if I was you and with it focus on how not all are processed in order and how the 100's are done in 10 to 12 months and how is that fairness for the 801 applicants when they both have the same requirements.


I have tried this and all they give back is it is on a case by case basis and its within the timeframe.

I am so distressed and upset. It is making me doubt everything about this country


----------



## Mish

Nep said:


> Hello All ,
> Any Suggestions Pls
> Its been more then 17 months now-(18 months running) since i applied my 801 visa and i just came to realise that when i upload my rental lease agreement back then 2015 ,i uploaded onto immi account without being certified by JP and lease paper were Black and white. also the evidences from ATO for ex: PAYG Summary, tax return pages declaring my partner as spouse on that financial year and Authorised Contact for ATO purposes were not certified . Could anyone please suggest what should i do now ? as my lease and evidences from ATO were not Certified .
> Thank You All


Have you uploaded a recent rental agreement? It doesn't sound like it is a big deal. I always colour scan everything. I never got the ATO stuff certified I just took a screen shot and saved it as a PDF.


----------



## kaleb88

Hi Stacey, we are probably on the same boat. I am in my 13th month of waiting. When I sent my paper in Dec 2015 I was told 6-8 Months. I would consider myself way out of the timeframe. It is easy to be within by the time frame if they keep on increasing it during the process. Do you think there could be done anything legal through lawyers?


----------



## stacey88

kaleb88 said:


> Hi Stacey, we are probably on the same boat. I am in my 13th month of waiting. When I sent my paper in Dec 2015 I was told 6-8 Months. I would consider myself way out of the timeframe. It is easy to be within by the time frame if they keep on increasing it during the process. Do you think there could be done anything legal through lawyers?


I am sorry you are in this situation as well! I am literally 3 weeks from waiting for 15 months which is just disgusting.

I have spoken with my lawyer and apparently, lots of migration agents are getting complaints from the applicants and because they have it clearly written on the website of the delay there is not a thing anyone can do...


----------



## Mish

stacey88 said:


> I am sorry you are in this situation as well! I am literally 3 weeks from waiting for 15 months which is just disgusting.
> 
> I have spoken with my lawyer and apparently, lots of migration agents are getting complaints from the applicants and because they have it clearly written on the website of the delay there is not a thing anyone can do...


I have just seen that they have updated it to include 801 in the old days only the 820 was there. That means you can't complain about them exceeding the processing time until after 18 months. Thr only thing you could complain about would be the process ie. 100's only 10 to 12 months and people getting their visa ahead of you (fairness).

Other than that we just have to wait.


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> I have just seen that they have updated it to include 801 in the old days only the 820 was there. That means you can't complain about them exceeding the processing time until after 18 months. Thr only thing you could complain about would be the process ie. 100's only 10 to 12 months and people getting their visa ahead of you (fairness).
> 
> Other than that we just have to wait.


I hear you loud and clear - Its the fact that when i applied the timeframe was 6-8 months being that there was XXXX amount of visas to process and during that time heaps more have applied making the processing time longer however my file is clearly being pushed to the bottom.

Do you think that they have to approve a certain amount of visas for each country or literally luck of the draw?


----------



## Mish

I believe that it is luck of the draw. Really, how do they know it is a straight forward or complicated case until the case officer looks through all of the evidence.


----------



## bomba_daniel

Can't agree more! It's over 18 months for me and yet there are a couple of guys here waited longer than me...



stacey88 said:


> So the processing time has officially changed to 12-18 months...Since my application it was 6-8 then 6-12, 12-15 and now 12-18. Absolute joke.


----------



## stacey88

bomba_daniel said:


> Can't agree more! It's over 18 months for me and yet there are a couple of guys here waited longer than me...


Can you give us more info on your application...Married, lawyer, applied online etc etc...?

What have you done about your wait? What did they quote when you applied?


----------



## Nep

Mish said:


> Have you uploaded a recent rental agreement? It doesn't sound like it is a big deal. I always colour scan everything. I never got the ATO stuff certified I just took a screen shot and saved it as a PDF.


Hi Mish
Thanks for the reply, I did the same like yours with ATO stuff, i have saved into pdf and uploaded , 
Actually we have been living in our own house after i applied for my 801 visa, but the title is only on my sponsor name ,so there is no any other new rental agreement ,even though i have send them lots of official documents with the same address and also i am the 100% beneficiary on Home loan insurance( Send home loan insurance coloured scanned paper to immigration too) , and also just concerned , Any kind of coloured scan copies/evidences are fine to upload ? 
Because i have never certified my colour copies like Electricity join account paper, Vehicle insurance papers etc they all are in colour .
Do i need to certify my colour scans ?


----------



## bomba_daniel

stacey88 said:


> Can you give us more info on your application...Married, lawyer, applied online etc etc...?
> 
> What have you done about your wait? What did they quote when you applied?


My info are in Mish's spreadsheet, link in the first page of this thread. I've got my agent to get an update a number of times last year, but just like most of us here, only standard responses were given. I've been asked to provide more information, which I've submitted early Jun last year, but no further update since then...


----------



## kaleb88

Longer than 18 months? wow!
I have been receiving interim medicare card with expiring date one year, i received recently a new that will last 6 months after partner visa lodgment day. 12 months the previous card plus 6 this one= 18 months


----------



## Nep

stacey88 said:


> Can you give us more info on your application...Married, lawyer, applied online etc etc...?
> 
> What have you done about your wait? What did they quote when you applied?


Same here , 17 months and 13 days passed ...waiting for 18 months to complete now ..Living in a hope ,one morning it will just come up .


----------



## Ontiveros

Oh geez, we just submitted all of our 801 application today. Reading how long everyone is waiting is just depressing...
Is it being pushed back then changed back to being a short wait time frame or is this just constantly getting longer and longer?


----------



## Mish

Ontiveros said:


> Oh geez, we just submitted all of our 801 application today. Reading how long everyone is waiting is just depressing...
> Is it being pushed back then changed back to being a short wait time frame or is this just constantly getting longer and longer?


Unfortunately it is getting longer and longer.


----------



## Mish

Nep said:


> Hi Mish
> Thanks for the reply, I did the same like yours with ATO stuff, i have saved into pdf and uploaded ,
> Actually we have been living in our own house after i applied for my 801 visa, but the title is only on my sponsor name ,so there is no any other new rental agreement ,even though i have send them lots of official documents with the same address and also i am the 100% beneficiary on Home loan insurance( Send home loan insurance coloured scanned paper to immigration too) , and also just concerned , Any kind of coloured scan copies/evidences are fine to upload ?
> Because i have never certified my colour copies like Electricity join account paper, Vehicle insurance papers etc they all are in colour .
> Do i need to certify my colour scans ?


No you do not need to certify colour scans. We colour scanned everything.


----------



## Mish

kaleb88 said:


> Longer than 18 months? wow!
> I have been receiving interim medicare card with expiring date one year, i received recently a new that will last 6 months after partner visa lodgment day. 12 months the previous card plus 6 this one= 18 months


My husband has gotten 2 x 6 month cards since he lodged the 801 prior to that they were for 12 months.


----------



## Ontiveros

so after we had finished putting in the 801 assessment. it said they didnt need anything upload as of yet because they had everything they needed so far. and they would contact us if they needed anything else.
But we hadn't uploaded anything yet with the new application. 
Can anybody tell me what this means? we added the 10 documents we had anyway but will this also make a difference now rather then later?


----------



## steven1604

hello,

I lodged my 801 application on july 2016, I received an email from DIBP in october 2016 asking for more info. I have heard nothing since. Has anyone else had a similar event or know how long it takes to be allocated a case officer.
I am aware the wait time is 12-18 months just seems strange I heard something after 3 now nothing.

thanks


----------



## stacey88

Just called immi and they said that i havent waited long enough (14.5 isnt enough) and if it just says received it will be 18 months to wait. Baring in mind the lady didnt even ask any of my details it was a generic answer!

Get your waiting bits on for the ride. Also questioned why some get it before others even though the process states different and she said its just one of those things!!!!!!!


----------



## Mish

steven1604 said:


> hello,
> 
> I lodged my 801 application on july 2016, I received an email from DIBP in october 2016 asking for more info. I have heard nothing since. Has anyone else had a similar event or know how long it takes to be allocated a case officer.
> I am aware the wait time is 12-18 months just seems strange I heard something after 3 now nothing.
> 
> thanks


It would be the person that does the pre check to make sure that everything is in order. I believe someone was asked for more docs June/July last year and is still waiting.


----------



## Mish

stacey88 said:


> Just called immi and they said that i havent waited long enough (14.5 isnt enough) and if it just says received it will be 18 months to wait. Baring in mind the lady didnt even ask any of my details it was a generic answer!
> 
> Get your waiting bits on for the ride. Also questioned why some get it before others even though the process states different and she said its just one of those things!!!!!!!


I think if you want to know why (or complain) someone is getting theirs faster than others then you would need to lodge a complaint about the fairness of the process.

I really hope the processing time doesn't take any longer than 18 months as that is far too long.


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> I think if you want to know why (or complain) someone is getting theirs faster than others then you would need to lodge a complaint about the fairness of the process.
> 
> I really hope the processing time doesn't take any longer than 18 months as that is far too long.


I think i will wait until my 15th month. I just worry with complaining that they will think i am carrying on and disturbing them so keep pushing back?!


----------



## Mish

stacey88 said:


> I think i will wait until my 15th month. I just worry with complaining that they will think i am carrying on and disturbing them so keep pushing back?!


They shouldn't, they are suppose to treat everyone fairly.


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> They shouldn't, they are suppose to treat everyone fairly.


If they did that then they would process visas as per their 'process' written - starting with eligibility date


----------



## J&F

The issue with DIBP is management of the visa processing sections. Appears to me that some employees work harder than others, and considering the staffing issues, this is causing backlogs. Having worked in both Federal and State government departments, particularly Federal, there were some employees who were paid for their 7.6 hours of work but always managed to take extended lunch hours, come in late, do less work and spend a lot of time complaining about how busy they were. That was the main reason I left working for Social Security employees whose work ethic was considerably less than the job demanded of them.


----------



## stacey88

J&F said:


> The issue with DIBP is management of the visa processing sections. Appears to me that some employees work harder than others, and considering the staffing issues, this is causing backlogs. Having worked in both Federal and State government departments, particularly Federal, there were some employees who were paid for their 7.6 hours of work but always managed to take extended lunch hours, come in late, do less work and spend a lot of time complaining about how busy they were. That was the main reason I left working for Social Security employees whose work ethic was considerably less than the job demanded of them.


Wow J&F that is really interesting thank you for sharing that! Guess any issues like that always start from the top and if they are getting away with it then why not is how they would see it...The only thing they are quick at is taking our money!!


----------



## CC_91

Hi all! 
I ve been a silent reader for quite a while and I ve just decided that it s finally time to share my story with you all!

I ve applied for a de facto visa in August 2014, I come from Italy and my partner is an Australian Citizen.. During my application I decided to enrol into an undergrad course at university thinking that in a couple of years time my international fees would have become domestic (I wasn't considering any chance of delays)
I ve applied for my PR (801) on the 24th August 2016.... and I am currently still waiting for my visa to get granted! Has anyone applied around that date too? Could you share your story? I am not followed by any lawyer but so far I did not encounter any issue related to missing documentation or anything like that....

Cheers!
CC


----------



## J&F

CC_91 said:


> Hi all!
> I ve been a silent reader for quite a while and I ve just decided that it s finally time to share my story with you all!
> 
> I ve applied for a de facto visa in August 2014, I come from Italy and my partner is an Australian Citizen.. During my application I decided to enrol into an undergrad course at university thinking that in a couple of years time my international fees would have become domestic (I wasn't considering any chance of delays)
> I ve applied for my PR (801) on the 24th August 2016.... and I am currently still waiting for my visa to get granted! Has anyone applied around that date too? Could you share your story? I am not followed by any lawyer but so far I did not encounter any issue related to missing documentation or anything like that....
> 
> Cheers!
> CC


We are a married couple, UK and Australian, applied for 801 on 25 June 2016, so we're nearly 8 months into the wait.

Considering the backlogs and the wait of people like Stacey88 and BombaDaniel we are not hopeful of being assessed for quite some time.

Just hang in there and hope.


----------



## CC_91

J&F said:


> We are a married couple, UK and Australian, applied for 801 on 25 June 2016, so we're nearly 8 months into the wait.
> 
> Considering the backlogs and the wait of people like Stacey88 and BombaDaniel we are not hopeful of being assessed for quite some time.
> 
> Just hang in there and hope.


Thank you so much for your reply! What really pisses me off is seeing people breaking up and receiving their visas anyway (in less than 6 months!), as well as couples that have been together for less than a year applying for a skilled visa and both getting onto a PR straightaway...


----------



## stacey88

CC_91 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! What really pisses me off is seeing people breaking up and receiving their visas anyway (in less than 6 months!), as well as couples that have been together for less than a year applying for a skilled visa and both getting onto a PR straightaway...


Apparently applying offshore is quicker not sure what the difference is really to be honst...arent the requirements the same?

Just hang in there you may be one of the lucky ones. I am on a 14.5 month wait and had no word from them at all...No news is good news right?


----------



## Ash_Eire

Hi All

First time posting on here. Eligibility date was 5th December 2016 and applied for my 801 on the same day. So I really haven't been waiting that long - aorund 2 months now. 

My sister was granted her 801 last year after just 3 months of lodging so I had assumed my wait would be similar

Almost fell off my seat when I saw the updated processing time of 12 -18 months.

To think it will be another year living in this limbo is so frustrating.


----------



## CC_91

stacey88 said:


> Apparently applying offshore is quicker not sure what the difference is really to be honst...arent the requirements the same?
> 
> Just hang in there you may be one of the lucky ones. I am on a 14.5 month wait and had no word from them at all...No news is good news right?


Ha!
Thats right. Yeah I have a friend who applied from England and got it granted in 5 months... The requirements are the same but the application gets checked by a different office, in her case it was assessed in London and I believe they might have different amount of applications...


----------



## CC_91

Ash_Eire said:


> Hi All
> 
> First time posting on here. Eligibility date was 5th December 2016 and applied for my 801 on the same day. So I really haven't been waiting that long - aorund 2 months now.
> 
> My sister was granted her 801 last year after just 3 months of lodging so I had assumed my wait would be similar
> 
> Almost fell off my seat when I saw the updated processing time of 12 -18 months.
> 
> To think it will be another year living in this limbo is so frustrating.


I had the same reaction when I spoke to the girl over the phone! (when I applied it didn't state the waiting time was going to be that long....)


----------



## J&F

stacey88 said:


> Wow J&F that is really interesting thank you for sharing that! Guess any issues like that always start from the top and if they are getting away with it then why not is how they would see it...The only thing they are quick at is taking our money!!


In your circumstances and considering the run around you've been getting, bet you have at least once thought that these b****ds are on the take!

Had a conversation with a senior public servant in Canberra (friend of a friend's friend sort of thing) who described immigration in the most unflattering terms possible. Lazy was a term he used regularly.


----------



## Mish

I have said this before .... I don't see why they can't have a central pool for all 100 and 801 applications and case officers from both Melbourne and Brisbane take from the same pool since they all have same eligibility requirements. Alternatively, close Brisbane's permanent processing centre and expand Melbourne's.


----------



## J&F

Mish said:


> I have said this before .... I don't see why they can't have a central pool for all 100 and 801 applications and case officers from both Melbourne and Brisbane take from the same pool since they all have same eligibility requirements. Alternatively, close Brisbane's permanent processing centre and expand Melbourne's.


Again that is a management issue.

Immigration in Australia is highly unpopular, particularly so with a conservative government and the backlash against "immigrants" illegal or otherwise emanating from the community, there is little chance of immigration being a major focus for managerial clean up or intervention.

We (and by that I mean people like those on this forum) who have done legally immigrated to Australia, are aware that they have become voiceless. I have written to ministers, media, been campaigning on social media etc. and from those who can assist, we get total silence. On social media (facebook in particular) I am regularly abused.

I can take it, you don't rattle a Lollipop Lady easy lol.


----------



## Mish

J&F - I saw a comment on a Peter Dutton post on facebook that may have been you.


----------



## J&F

Mish said:


> J&F - I saw a comment on a Peter Dutton post on facebook that may have been you.


Probably was. Happily being abused lol.

People "know" what is happening with immigration in Australia without ever having been through this and "know" that we are all whingers who have come to Australia to take "our jobs".

All of this I find offensive and demeaning to Australia. I also find it offensive that the focus of immigration is skilled and 457 visas while allowing family issues to remain floundering in the background.

On a personal level I am so ashamed of my country for allowing good people to be walked on all because they are not "Citizens".


----------



## Skybluebrewer

It's interesting how people fear immigrants taking jobs, yet economic prosperity has coincided with mass migration time and time again.


----------



## Hannah1985

*De facto visa*

Hi guys, do you know what happens if you get married during the waiting period for the de facto visa to be processed? Also, if you're married would your visa be more likely to be accepted than if you're partners only? 
Thanks!


----------



## Mania

Hannah1985 said:


> Hi guys, do you know what happens if you get married during the waiting period for the de facto visa to be processed? Also, if you're married would your visa be more likely to be accepted than if you're partners only?
> Thanks!


You update Immi.

If you already met the partner criteria then it makes no real difference although it is additional evidence of an ongoing relationship to the exclusion of all others.


----------



## Ontiveros

Skybluebrewer said:


> It's interesting how people fear immigrants taking jobs, yet economic prosperity has coincided with mass migration time and time again.


I agree. Husband has been hear legally on a visa for 2 years and 2 months while we are waiting for the whole process to be completed. has been unsuccessful in obtaining a job because people are not wanting to take the risk of his visa application being denied and them wasting money and resources on him.


----------



## gugisele1

kirstyeric said:


> Excellent Idea Sep2011, My eligibility date is October 21st 2013


Your post is useful and i would like to have more details.


----------



## Mish

I am not sure if this will be of an use to anyone but I found this form while googling about submitting an enquiry about the permanent partner visa: https://www.border.gov.au/about/cor...ner-permanent-processing-centres-enquiry-form


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> I am not sure if this will be of an use to anyone but I found this form while googling about submitting an enquiry about the permanent partner visa: https://www.border.gov.au/about/cor...ner-permanent-processing-centres-enquiry-form


Mish!!! You legend this is great...If enough people can complain surely it has to do something....Even for the people who have just applied so they dont have to wait like the rest of us?!


----------



## Mish

stacey88 said:


> Mish!!! You legend this is great...If enough people can complain surely it has to do something....Even for the people who have just applied so they dont have to wait like the rest of us?!


When I found it my original thoughts were "why have I never seen this before".


----------



## kaleb88

Hi guys, I saw this form two days ago and I thought it would something similar of sending an email normally. What actually do you it is this?


----------



## Harry1989

I tried this once, it is is same thing you send normal emails to them, same response nothing special😕


----------



## cavspirit

I am currently in Australia, and have submitted my partner visa (stage 1) application on 8th FEB and paid in full, but still did NOT receive any correspondence (either acknowledgement letter and BVA) from DIBP after two days, is it normal? As far as I know, they will issue BVA straight away once you paid. Could anyone guide me, please?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

cavspirit said:


> I am currently in Australia, and have submitted my partner visa (stage 1) application on 8th FEB and paid in full, but still did NOT receive any correspondence (either acknowledgement letter and BVA) from DIBP after two days, is it normal? As far as I know, they will issue BVA straight away once you paid. Could anyone guide me, please?


Did you pay with BPAY?


----------



## cavspirit

Skybluebrewer said:


> Did you pay with BPAY?


yes, I did pay through BPAY, and I am aware that it could take couple of more days to be processed, but I can see the payment has been received by the Department, and I can also attach my supporting documents now.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

I would give it a couple more days and if still nothing then call on Monday.


----------



## cavspirit

Skybluebrewer said:


> I would give it a couple more days and if still nothing then call on Monday.


Thanks for that,


----------



## gretz57

*letter of Inquiry to DIBP*



stacey88 said:


> Mish!!! You legend this is great...If enough people can complain surely it has to do something....Even for the people who have just applied so they dont have to wait like the rest of us?!


Mish,

Yes! You are a legend. thank you. I sent an inquiry email already just now.

gretz57


----------



## Mish

gretz57 said:


> Mish,
> 
> Yes! You are a legend. thank you. I sent an inquiry email already just now.
> 
> gretz57


Let us know how you go even if it is just a generic response.


----------



## Mish

Does anyone know of any Facebook groups for those that are waiting for 801's or even 100's?


----------



## Mania

Mish said:


> Does anyone know of any Facebook groups for those that are waiting for 801's or even 100's?


Nope but if you start one can I get the link ?


----------



## J&F

Mish said:


> Does anyone know of any Facebook groups for those that are waiting for 801's or even 100's?


I've been trying to find one for a while now, but they all seem to be migration agents touting their wares (so to speak).

If one were to be started I would be happy enough to join.


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> I've been trying to find one for a while now, but they all seem to be migration agents touting their wares (so to speak).
> 
> If one were to be started I would be happy enough to join.


I had exactly the same issue trying to find one too.


----------



## Jillina

Search on FB "Forever Wait - partner permanent visa (visa 801)"

I just started one on FB as I couldn't find any either.


----------



## Mish

Jillina said:


> Search on FB "Forever Wait - partner permanent visa (visa 801)"
> 
> I just started one on FB as I couldn't find any either.


I just sent a request &#128512;


----------



## Kally

Jillina said:


> Search on FB "Forever Wait - partner permanent visa (visa 801)"
> 
> I just started one on FB as I couldn't find any either.


I tried to search but can't find this group, can you please add me (Kally Chen)?


----------



## Mish

Kally said:


> I tried to search but can't find this group, can you please add me (Kally Chen)?


Try this: https://www.facebook.com/groups/688882077986236/


----------



## Mish

Hi All-
Those waiting over 12 months, I am sending PM's to unless you have a spreadsheet access date of February 2017 to see if you are still waiting for your 801 visa.

If I do not receive a response I will remove those people from the waiting area so that we have a clearer picture of who is still waiting for the visa.


----------



## Kally

Mish said:


> Try this: https://www.facebook.com/groups/688882077986236/


Thanks Mish, just sent a request


----------



## Shariqyan

Hey everyone ... I applied my partner visa in may 2014... at the time of application i already had a child from this relationship ,I am married and my wife and my kids are austalian citzens.. I have two kids one is 3yrs old and another one is 1.5 yrs... I got my 820 in jan2015... and I applied my 801 in June 2016 ... but still waiting no mails nothing ... check my vevo... almost everyday ... I am so upset ... so long...I am worried


----------



## J&F

Shariqyan said:


> Hey everyone ... I applied my partner visa in may 2014... at the time of application i already had a child from this relationship ,I am married and my wife and my kids are austalian citzens.. I have two kids one is 3yrs old and another one is 1.5 yrs... I got my 820 in jan2015... and I applied my 801 in June 2016 ... but still waiting no mails nothing ... check my vevo... almost everyday ... I am so upset ... so long...I am worried


Hi my husband and I are married, our 820 came through in November 2014, but we applied in June 2014. We applied for 801 on 25 June 2016 and that's as far as we have gone.

There is a facebook page (the link is above), but it looks like there's a lot of us in the same boat.


----------



## Harry1989

Sent a request mish


----------



## Mania

Shariqyan said:


> Hey everyone ... I applied my partner visa in may 2014... at the time of application i already had a child from this relationship ,I am married and my wife and my kids are austalian citzens.. I have two kids one is 3yrs old and another one is 1.5 yrs... I got my 820 in jan2015... and I applied my 801 in June 2016 ... but still waiting no mails nothing ... check my vevo... almost everyday ... I am so upset ... so long...I am worried


12-18 month wait.


----------



## Mish

Shariqyan said:


> Hey everyone ... I applied my partner visa in may 2014... at the time of application i already had a child from this relationship ,I am married and my wife and my kids are austalian citzens.. I have two kids one is 3yrs old and another one is 1.5 yrs... I got my 820 in jan2015... and I applied my 801 in June 2016 ... but still waiting no mails nothing ... check my vevo... almost everyday ... I am so upset ... so long...I am worried


I'm sorry but some people have been waiting since December 2015. They are stating processing times of 12 to 18 months now.


----------



## 255746

Hi everyone, I recently sent an enquiry to the Partner Visa Processing Centre and received a reply telling me that they are currently allocating paper-based 801 applications originally lodged in March 2014 to case officers... Thought that would be of interest for some of you.


----------



## Mania

Blomma said:


> Hi everyone, I recently sent an enquiry to the Partner Visa Processing Centre and received a reply telling me that they are currently allocating paper-based 801 applications originally lodged in March 2014 to case officers... Thought that would be of interest for some of you.


3 years....well you can tell that the CO's rather have it electronic then >_<...3 years is a joke...


----------



## 255746

Sorry for the confusion: I think they are allocating 801 applications becoming eligible in March 2016 (i.e. combined 820/801 applications originally lodged in March 2014....)


----------



## Mania

Blomma said:


> Sorry for the confusion: I think they are allocating 801 applications becoming eligible in March 2016 (i.e. combined 820/801 applications originally lodged in March 2014....)


That makes more sense and is in line with the 12-18 month expected wait.


----------



## Mish

Blomma said:


> Hi everyone, I recently sent an enquiry to the Partner Visa Processing Centre and received a reply telling me that they are currently allocating paper-based 801 applications originally lodged in March 2014 to case officers... Thought that would be of interest for some of you.


So, eligibility date of March 2016. I wonder what about online applications if they are around the same. We also have people that are still waiting from before Marc 2016 eligibility date, so who knows?


----------



## 255746

I guess it just means that they are allocating them - who knows how long processing takes once allocated...I think it means applications eligible prior March 2016 should be with case officers by now...I was not aware that they would allocate paper and online applications in different ways but who knows...


----------



## stacey88

Blomma said:


> I guess it just means that they are allocating them - who knows how long processing takes once allocated...I think it means applications eligible prior March 2016 should be with case officers by now...I was not aware that they would allocate paper and online applications in different ways but who knows...


I dont think this info is 100% correct there are a few of us that have been eligible since late 2015 and still not even got a case officer 

I had no idea that online/paper would be different....


----------



## 255746

stacey88 said:


> I dont think this info is 100% correct there are a few of us that have been eligible since late 2015 and still not even got a case officer
> 
> I had no idea that online/paper would be different....


Right, yeah who knows...perhaps this is just what they told me so I stop sending them enquiries . How would you know for sure though whether you have a case officer or not?


----------



## J&F

I managed to get through on the phone (a while back) and was told that DIBP wait until the couple have been married for at least 3 years before 801s were processed.

Honestly think that the answer is up to the individual operator and most of the time has little or no basis in reality.


----------



## stacey88

J&F said:


> I managed to get through on the phone (a while back) and was told that DIBP wait until the couple have been married for at least 3 years before 801s were processed.
> 
> Honestly think that the answer is up to the individual operator and most of the time has little or no basis in reality.


They all have different answers - I spoke to 3 people overall! 1 said i had a CO, 1 said they cant tell me and the last one said i didnt so who knows...

If they wait for a 3 year marriage I am screwed! I have been in a 7 year relationship but we are not married and will not until my PR comes through


----------



## Mish

Blomma said:


> I guess it just means that they are allocating them - who knows how long processing takes once allocated...I think it means applications eligible prior March 2016 should be with case officers by now...I was not aware that they would allocate paper and online applications in different ways but who knows...


I would think that they may be allocated differently because the paper applications require more work. With the paper applications would need to backscan the paper applications into their system.


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> I managed to get through on the phone (a while back) and was told that DIBP wait until the couple have been married for at least 3 years before 801s were processed.
> 
> Honestly think that the answer is up to the individual operator and most of the time has little or no basis in reality.


I now know for a fact that, that is not true, so it does depend on the operator you get.

I know of someone who had been married for just under 3 years at the time that the PR was approved, however their relationship was long ... 5 years plus.


----------



## Shariqyan

Hey mish i am wondering if the case officer for 820 stay the same for 801...


----------



## Mish

Shariqyan said:


> Hey mish i am wondering if the case officer for 820 stay the same for 801...


They are different. The 801's are all processed in Melbourne by the permanent partner visa processing team.


----------



## Nills

Hi everyone! I received an email from the permanent visa processing in Vic last week and they said they confirm that they have received my 801 application by the department, but they needed an updated NPC because regarding to their info I have been known by another name (the only difference is one letter in my last name). I applied for a new NPC with both names and attached it to my online application as asked by the department, today. 
This should mean that they have started looking at my application don't you think? I was the one posting for a while ago regarding census date at uni etc. We are coming up to 12 months of waiting in March so we are hoping it will go through soon!


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately it doesn't appear that they have started looking at it but you never know. From what I have seen on this thread there appears to be someone (not the case officer) that makes sure all the mandatory documents are there.


----------



## Nills

Alright  Well, we are staying positive!


----------



## nc098

*Update*

Hey guys just wanted to put a quick update. I was asked to submit another policy check back on the 12th Jan, and sent it in before the 20th Jan. I emailed them to see if they received it and eventually got an email back to say they had. I emailed again to ask about the timeframe (it was 6-8mths when my eligibility date came up) and whether I would get a case officer soon. No reply. I emailed again to ask for a response and received a reply stating they had received my initial email and that they aim to complete 75% of applications in the time frame (sure........) but the 12mth+ wait time is what is to be expected due to the backlog. At the end of their email they essentially told me to go away and stop contacting them as it will slow down the progress of my application.I will hear from a CO once one is appointed to my case.

Back to waiting...


----------



## Mish

Here are 2 responses from Mark in regards to a couple of questions I posted to him.



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Mish -
> 
> Thanks for the note - great to be back after a bit of post-holiday break (holiday time was too busy with work for a break!).
> 
> Re: second stage processing, we're routinely seeing waits for these over 12 months, but have not yet seen a wait over 18 months, thankfully. DIBP has made a series of major changes to the partner visa processing cycle over the last 6 months which has substantially increased the processing time for these. Among other things, we're observing that relationship evidence is now getting a much closer look, the number of 801 refusals based on an assessment of a non-genuine relationship is significantly up, and sponsors are getting a closer look.
> 
> As DIBP has no time limits on what it does, a complaint about long processing is usually a waste of time. The "estimates" on the DIBP website are not commitments from what I can see, and only cover 75% of the cases (how one supposed to know if they're in the 75% of 25% I'm not sure!).
> 
> I have never heard of a complaint causing a further delay, but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
> 
> I expect things will be getting worse re processing times for partner visas, not better as the new legislation they are trying to pass which will create a new sponsor approval process PRIOR to allowing an applicant to lodge a partner visa is bound to extend the processing time for partner visas to even longer than what it is now. Once this is announced, I expect a huge rush of partner visa applications to try and beat this new additional processing regulations, and double the estimate of the rush x 2 if the bundle in a fee increase to pay for the extra processing. Will also depend on how long in advance the change is announced.
> 
> While second stage partner processing used to be fairly routine and basic, involving a statutory declaration and some forms, we're now advising applicants to consider second stage processing to be as significant re: need to prove the relationship with evidence as first stage processing for partner visas. Add to that the upcoming sponsor approval application/waiting/processing/decision and you'll end up essentially with 3 applications - sponsor, stage 1 - applicant, stage 2 - applicant, each one with its own series of requirements to be met by applicants and sponsors who will be undergoing even tougher scrutiny by DIBP.
> 
> As we face increasing requirements for visas, it may be helpful to recall what some people believe is DIBP's fundamental approach to migration: the grant of an Australian visa is a privilege, not a right.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam





MarkNortham said:


> Hi Mish -
> 
> The changes had to do with more assessment of sponsors and a much closer and more in-depth assessment of the relationship evidence lodged with second stage partner visa applications.
> 
> We're also seeing more interviews of both applicants and in some cases parents (India is a hot spot for this currently) as well as more contact with Form 888 witnesses to verify they are as familiar with the applicant and sponsor as they claim in their Form 888's since those form represent statutory declarations. It's a very good idea to make sure that parents and Form 888 witnesses are very familiar with the details of the sponsor and applicant.
> 
> This issue of interviewing parents can be tricky, however, in the area of same sex couples where one or both sets of parents is not aware of the relationship and/or the orientation of the applicant or sponsor, and is especially problematic for applicants or sponsors where same sex relationship are illegal in their home countries where the parents or relatives live. In those cases it may be helpful for the applicant and sponsor to write a letter to DIBP and lodge with the application disclosing that they are not "out" to whatever relatives are affected and request that DIBP not interview those relatives. That certainly doesn't create a legal barrier to DIBP interviewing those relatives anyway, but it's a start.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


----------



## nangu1010

Hi everyone. I have been waiting visa 801 16 months now. Did anyone be the same time?


----------



## Mania

nangu1010 said:


> Hi everyone. I have been waiting visa 801 16 months now. Did anyone be the same time?


Some have been waiting the same, some longer.


----------



## chaofahn

Just a quick question regarding the 801 visa - does my partner need to be in Australia when it is granted?

She is planning on visiting family in her home country, close to the date we submitted the application. Should she delay it or will it not matter?


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> Here are 2 responses from Mark in regards to a couple of questions I posted to him.


Interesting! I am glad i am at the last leg then anyone else applying now or near future seems like they may be in for a long expensive wait!

The only positive is that at the moment he states there haven't been any over 18 months...Im not sure on that


----------



## 530i

I typically feel no information's changed, the only thing i can think of thats changed is our lease, so hard getting people to actually get their ass into gear and do the form 888's to...

Necessary i see but pretty over the top for genuine couples.. not everyone is down for going out getting married, doing wills, and having all this other pointless paperwork... id be more keen on an interview to confirm genuine relationships, or even immi come have a sleep over and experience a night in the residence now that would be comical.


----------



## Mish

530i said:


> I typically feel no information's changed, the only thing i can think of thats changed is our lease, so hard getting people to actually get their ass into gear and do the form 888's to...
> 
> Necessary i see but pretty over the top for genuine couples.. not everyone is down for going out getting married, doing wills, and having all this other pointless paperwork... id be more keen on an interview to confirm genuine relationships, or even immi come have a sleep over and experience a night in the residence now that would be comical.


You provide them with recent documents so ... bills/bank statements/joint holidays etc since the grant of the 820.

Re 888's you need 2 of these. Even if nothing has changed they will need to resign them to show that they are recent ones.


----------



## nangu1010

Mania said:


> Some have been waiting the same, some longer.


I see that will be longer and shorter but my question is they haven't contacted or emailed any things to request further informations, is that good if the case?


----------



## Nep

I have been waiting 17 months and 22 days ..next week its going to be 18 months, No contact from department so far, i have been uploading extra updated colour scanned evidences, but nothing has been changed.


----------



## Mish

nangu1010 said:


> I see that will be longer and shorter but my question is they haven't contacted or emailed any things to request further informations, is that good if the case?


Unfortunately noone knows either way. It could be that you don't have a case officer assigned yet and they will then ask for more information or it could be that they don't require any further information and it is just waiting for the grant. Unfortunately noone can answer that question, we can only guess.


----------



## Mish

Nep said:


> I have been waiting 17 months and 22 days ..next week its going to be 18 months, No contact from department so far, i have been uploading extra updated colour scanned evidences, but nothing has been changed.


After 18 months you have succeeded the processing times on their website, you could ring/email/lodge a complaint at that stage. However, they may say that 75% of applications get processed in that time.


----------



## LenaYuan

nangu1010 said:


> Hi everyone. I have been waiting visa 801 16 months now. Did anyone be the same time?


I've been waiting for more than 18 months, so hopeless now.


----------



## Nep

Mish said:


> After 18 months you have succeeded the processing times on their website, you could ring/email/lodge a complaint at that stage. However, they may say that 75% of applications get processed in that time.


Yes Mish, i am thinking about that but as you said they ll give me the basic answer.


----------



## Saigonant

Mish said:


> Here are 2 responses from Mark in regards to a couple of questions I posted to him.


It's all very relevant....

Unless you have; kids, mortgages, cars, schools, jobs, photos holidays and then the conversation becomes academic.


----------



## Mish

Saigonant said:


> It's all very relevant....
> 
> Unless you have; kids, mortgages, cars, schools, jobs, photos holidays and then the conversation becomes academic.


I don't think kids make a big difference anymore. We have seen people with kids wait more than 12 months and ones without kids wait like 8 months.

I know someone who doesn't have kids and got approved in 9.5 months. They don't have a mortgage either.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

*801 VISA Received!*

Dear Mish and Forum participants,
I received my 801 permanent visa last week. I am (and my partner) are over joyed and relieved.

A bit of info:
Immi account status never changed from "application received no case officer assigned"
I monthly uploaded updates of photos,social events, bank accounts, trip tickets etc.
Details:
I am American, partner is Aussie
Applied 820 23 April 2014 - Paper Sydney
Received 820 15 December 2014 (also when my 457 expired)
Applied 801 2 weeks after invitation approx 3 March 2016 - Online
801 Granted 8 Feb 2017
Wait time just under 10 months

I would like to thank Mish, the other Moderators, and everyone who contributes to this forum for all the information, case history's and encouragement. It has been very helpful. 
Mish you are quite special for all your time, knowledge and contribution, thank you.

Best of luck to all.
kind regards,


----------



## nangu1010

Mish said:


> I don't think kids make a big difference anymore. We have seen people with kids wait more than 12 months and ones without kids wait like 8 months.
> 
> I know someone who doesn't have kids and got approved in 9.5 months. They don't have a mortgage either.


Hi mish
Looking like kids is not matter much. We got one kids 21moths old and also submit enough evidences. However we are still waiting 16months without notice.


----------



## stacey88

CaptainAmerica said:


> Dear Mish and Forum participants,
> I received my 801 permanent visa last week. I am (and my partner) are over joyed and relieved.
> 
> A bit of info:
> Immi account status never changed from "application received no case officer assigned"
> I monthly uploaded updates of photos,social events, bank accounts, trip tickets etc.
> Details:
> I am American, partner is Aussie
> Applied 820 23 April 2014 - Paper Sydney
> Received 820 15 December 2014 (also when my 457 expired)
> Applied 801 2 weeks after invitation approx 3 March 2016 - Online
> 801 Granted 8 Feb 2017
> Wait time just under 10 months
> 
> I would like to thank Mish, the other Moderators, and everyone who contributes to this forum for all the information, case history's and encouragement. It has been very helpful.
> Mish you are quite special for all your time, knowledge and contribution, thank you.
> 
> Best of luck to all.
> kind regards,


Many many congratulations!! Good to hear that people are getting approved - we had a quiet period for a while!

Enjoy your life here x


----------



## nangu1010

Mish said:


> After 18 months you have succeeded the processing times on their website, you could ring/email/lodge a complaint at that stage. However, they may say that 75% of applications get processed in that time.


This only apply for online application or paper as well?


----------



## nangu1010

stacey88 said:


> Many many congratulations!! Good to hear that people are getting approved - we had a quiet period for a while!
> 
> Enjoy your life here x


Cheers. Enjoy ur life without street of waiting time


----------



## Mish

nangu1010 said:


> This only apply for online application or paper as well?


It would apply to both online and paper.


----------



## Mish

CaptainAmerica said:


> Dear Mish and Forum participants,
> I received my 801 permanent visa last week. I am (and my partner) are over joyed and relieved.
> 
> A bit of info:
> Immi account status never changed from "application received no case officer assigned"
> I monthly uploaded updates of photos,social events, bank accounts, trip tickets etc.
> Details:
> I am American, partner is Aussie
> Applied 820 23 April 2014 - Paper Sydney
> Received 820 15 December 2014 (also when my 457 expired)
> Applied 801 2 weeks after invitation approx 3 March 2016 - Online
> 801 Granted 8 Feb 2017
> Wait time just under 10 months
> 
> I would like to thank Mish, the other Moderators, and everyone who contributes to this forum for all the information, case history's and encouragement. It has been very helpful.
> Mish you are quite special for all your time, knowledge and contribution, thank you.
> 
> Best of luck to all.
> kind regards,


Congrats!!! Did you use an agent?


----------



## nangu1010

Mish said:


> It would apply to both online and paper.


Before 18 months, we should not contact immi. But passing 18 months, we definitely need to contact them by email, ring whatever... is that the rule?


----------



## stacey88

nangu1010 said:


> Before 18 months, we should not contact immi. But passing 18 months, we definitely need to contact them by email, ring whatever... is that the rule?


Its up to you if you choose to contact them it may or may not help your situation and they do not give much of an answer. If you read back a few pages all of your questions will be answered and the process will be clearer for you


----------



## Mish

nangu1010 said:


> Before 18 months, we should not contact immi. But passing 18 months, we definitely need to contact them by email, ring whatever... is that the rule?


There are no rulew however because they say that 75% of applications are processed within that time.

You can either emaip or ring them but from what I have seen people get a standard response so be prepared for that.


----------



## skl

*801 visa application*

Hi guys,

I will be applying 801 visa soon. I was wondering do I have to do medicals for 801? And do I have to do form 80 again? Thanks


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Mish said:


> Congrats!!! Did you use an agent?


No. Did it all ourselves. We did have a small bump near the end and an agent assisted with review and advice. Kay Ingleton [email protected]


----------



## Mish

CaptainAmerica said:


> No. Did it all ourselves. We did have a small bump near the end and an agent assisted with review and advice. Kay Ingleton [email protected]


What kind of bump if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Mish said:


> What kind of bump if you don't mind me asking.


Kay was terrific and very professional. Would highly recommend her.

Rather not discuss bump on the forum...


----------



## Shariqyan

hey ! I am just wondering did any one heard about any case refusal on stage 801 ,when you have kids from the relationship...you all make me fell better than i am not alone ...thaks everone and Mish you are a legand..


----------



## Nep

Hi Mish .
Any Suggestions pls.
I am trying to upload one more evidence into immi account. Additional credit card ,
so basically, should i just upload additional credit card which is on my name or do i have to include/upload other credit card which is actually on my partner name and also do i have to mention anything ? i have got no idea ,
i have uploaded individual bank statements few months back but never thought of additional credit card ? Can you please tell me how do i upload and on which section in immi account ? 

Also Does it really matter if i upload all evidences into my name section in immi account ? i have attached most of the evidences into my name section in immi account .

Thanks


----------



## Mish

Shariqyan said:


> hey ! I am just wondering did any one heard about any case refusal on stage 801 ,when you have kids from the relationship...you all make me fell better than i am not alone ...thaks everone and Mish you are a legand..


Only 1 but they did not respond to the request for docs.


----------



## Mish

Nep said:


> Hi Mish .
> Any Suggestions pls.
> I am trying to upload one more evidence into immi account. Additional credit card ,
> so basically, should i just upload additional credit card which is on my name or do i have to include/upload other credit card which is actually on my partner name ?
> i have uploaded individual bank statements few months back but never thought of additional credit card ? Can you please tell me how do i upload and on which section in immi account ?
> 
> Also Does it really matter if i upload all evidences into my name section in immi account ? i have attached most of the evidences into my name section in immi account .
> 
> Thanks


What I did was scanned both my credit card and my husband's and also included the credit card statements. I would just put them under financial.

It doesn't matter where you upload them they will find them.


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> What I did was scanned both my credit card and my husband's and also included the credit card statements. I would just put them under financial.
> 
> It doesn't matter where you upload them they will find them.


I uploaded all docs under my name...Its all relevant so i agree dont think it matters


----------



## Nep

Mish said:


> What I did was scanned both my credit card and my husband's and also included the credit card statements. I would just put them under financial.
> 
> It doesn't matter where you upload them they will find them.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Nep

Few Weeks back i have sent them email and today they have responded with one line.



Thank you for your email.

Please be advised that the application is being assessed and you will be contacted should further information be required.

Yours Sincerely

Administration Officer – Permanent Partner VIC
Partner Migration, Skilled and Family Delivery
Visa and Citizenship Management
Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mish said:


> It is very interesting that DIBP look up your facebook because this day in age alot of people have their privacy settings set to friends only.


I realize this response is so late it's pretty much irrelevant, but I don't think it's that weird. Your profile picture and cover photos are always public no matter what now, and most people will have other things that are publicly visible, too. You might be surprised how much shows up no matter what your privacy restrictions are like. (If you want to see what's publicly visible on your profile, if you're on a desktop computer, just go to your Timeline page, click the button with an ellipsis (three little dots) on your cover photo, and select "View As." You'll then be able to see what the general public see when they look at your profile).


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> I realize this response is so late it's pretty much irrelevant, but I don't think it's that weird. Your profile picture and cover photos are always public no matter what now, and most people will have other things that are publicly visible, too. You might be surprised how much shows up no matter what your privacy restrictions are like. (If you want to see what's publicly visible on your profile, if you're on a desktop computer, just go to your Timeline page, click the button with an ellipsis (three little dots) on your cover photo, and select "View As." You'll then be able to see what the general public see when they look at your profile).


It is relevant as I assume others will be asked too. I am pretty anal about the my privacy settings on Facebook and all they can see is my cover photo and profile picture and the profile picture I delete the old one when I change it.

I use to work with ID fraud a long time ago so I make sure things cannot be seen.


----------



## Nep

Mish said:


> It is relevant as I assume others will be asked too. I am pretty anal about the my privacy settings on Facebook and all they can see is my cover photo and profile picture and the profile picture I delete the old one when I change it.
> 
> I use to work with ID fraud a long time ago so I make sure things cannot be seen.


What about the people who don't use social media like Facebook..? I have deactivated my facebook account for a long time now , but my partner(sponsor) she uses fb but we don't like to show off to everyone that what we doing in our everyday life , and there are no pictures of her and me on her facebook, so does that mean ,on that basis they would question and can make decision ?


----------



## Mish

Nep said:


> What about the people who don't use social media like Facebook..? I have deactivated my facebook account for a long time now , but my partner(sponsor) she uses fb but we don't like to show off to everyone that what we doing in our everyday life , and there are no pictures of her and me on her facebook, so does that mean ,on that basis they would question and can make decision ?


Honestly, I am unsure. You would think they take into account that some people are more private than others.


----------



## superexcited

Sigh! DIBP never seize to surprise me.

I am a silent reader here. Quick facts about me : Originally from high risk country but have lived and applied from low risk countries and never had any issues. PMV was granted in 6 months and 820 in 5 days after submission (and before I had uploaded all required documents - I was too pregnant and sick to be in a hurry). My eligibility for PR assessment was May last year and I submitted my 'ready for decision' application within a week of my eligibility. Now, while I am in no hurry for my grant (got a good job and life here is ok for me), I check my immi account occasionally for any update and always follow stories here. Last friday, I decided to use the inquiry form Mish posted here to ask for an update and got the usual (and expected) auto response "we will not reply if you haven't reached the 12 month waiting period ...yiddy yiddy yada". However, today, I decided to upload a few more photos and my partner's docs in his profile (they were all previously uploaded through my profile) and shortly afterwards, I receive an email from them (signed 'administration officer'), confirming that they have received all of my documents but ....


· National Police Certificate (NPC) from the Australian Federal Police (AFP) in Canberra

Information before the Department indicates that the original National Police Certificate (NPC) from the Australian Federal Police (AFP) in Canberra you have uploaded has now expired. Please be advised that NPCs are only valid for 12 months from the date of issue, and that a case officer requires a valid NPC at the time of making a decision on your application.


What the heck? I applied for the AFP in May 2016 and received it in May 2016 and uploaded it in May 2016. 12 months from then makes it may 2017. How come it's expired? And they want me to upload another within 28 days. Sigh. Anyways, I have just reapplied for another AFP and fingers crossed it's the last one before citizenship 

Dear DIBP official, if you are reading this, please don't count this against my application . I am not complaining - I know there is an overwhelming number of partner visa applications and you all do your best to process these professionally and fairly but situations like this just make me wonder....


----------



## Mish

Ahhhh ... sounds like it may one of those pre checks to make sure everything is in order (from what others have posted).

Do you think making the enquiry helped? Or uploadig more helped?


----------



## Mish

Just a thought maybe the expect it to take over 12 months so that is why they asked for another one.

Maybe I should organise another one too for my husband.


----------



## superexcited

Mish said:


> Just a thought maybe the expect it to take over 12 months so that is why they asked for another one.
> 
> Maybe I should organise another one too for my husband.


That was my thought too...someone decides to check and thinks maybe it will be expired by the time it's passed on to a case officer. If that's the case,:
1. Why ask people to upload AFP at the time of submission if it will expired by the time of assessment
2. Why use the phrase "has expired" when my AFP is obviously still valid?

DIBP is such an enigma. But what can we do? we are at their mercy after all and I really can't complain considering how smooth it has been for me. Infact, all of my family friends from same HRC as me all got theirs less than 12 months (within the last 2 years) and everyone keeps wondering how come min'es taking this long 9 months. If only they knew how much longer other folks ahave been waiting. lol


----------



## solskjaer

Hi everyone,
I got my 801 visa last week!

Here are some briefs,
I am from China, my wife (sponsor) is from China as well. She is PR.

I lodged my partner visa in April 2014 in Australia online by myself. We were in a de facto relationship at that time.
820 visa was granted in Feb 2015. ( p.s. I called IMMI department they day before my 820 visa was granted).
We got marriage certificate in March 2015. Marriage ceremony was hold in May 2015.
Second stage application eligible data was April 2016.
I Lodged my second stage application in May 2016, at this time I only uploaded some basic documents.
(p.s. For some reason I did not receive the email from IMMI department to ask me to lodge the second stage. I emailed the department, they emailed back and stated they did sent email to me. )
I called the department around December 2016 in regard with my visa application. The operator officer told me 8 months waiting time was normal, and call them again if the waiting periods is over 12 months. Afterwards, I lodged an enquiry on their website. After few days, I got an email reply from an officer that was asking for more documents to be uploaded in 28 days. 

I did not apply the police clearance until then. 
I uploaded more documents into IMMI account in the time frame (Jan 2017). 

Then we started our oversea holiday for a month. 
We came back to Australia in Feb 2017.
Finally, I got my 801 visa in the next morning. (After 10 months over the eligible date).

We did not receive any calls from the department. 
IMMI account did not change anything until it is finalised. 

In my opinion, call and email the department at the right time could help them to look up your case. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## nangu1010

solskjaer said:


> Hi everyone,
> I got my 801 visa last week!
> 
> Here are some briefs,
> I am from China, my wife (sponsor) is from China as well. She is PR.
> 
> I lodged my partner visa in April 2014 in Australia online by myself. We were in a de facto relationship at that time.
> 820 visa was granted in Feb 2015. ( p.s. I called IMMI department they day before my 820 visa was granted).
> We got marriage certificate in March 2015. Marriage ceremony was hold in May 2015.
> Second stage application eligible data was April 2016.
> I Lodged my second stage application in May 2016, at this time I only uploaded some basic documents.
> (p.s. For some reason I did not receive the email from IMMI department to ask me to lodge the second stage. I emailed the department, they emailed back and stated they did sent email to me. )
> I called the department around December 2016 in regard with my visa application. The operator officer told me 8 months waiting time was normal, and call them again if the waiting periods is over 12 months. Afterwards, I lodged an enquiry on their website. After few days, I got an email reply from an officer that was asking for more documents to be uploaded in 28 days.
> 
> I did not apply the police clearance until then.
> I uploaded more documents into IMMI account in the time frame (Jan 2017).
> 
> Then we started our oversea holiday for a month.
> We came back to Australia in Feb 2017.
> Finally, I got my 801 visa in the next morning. (After 10 months over the eligible date).
> 
> We did not receive any calls from the department.
> IMMI account did not change anything until it is finalised.
> 
> In my opinion, call and email the department at the right time could help them to look up your case.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Firstly congratulations to you
Then I'm wondering to know when you logged an enquiry on their website. What the reason why you asked?


----------



## solskjaer

nangu1010 said:


> Firstly congratulations to you
> Then I'm wondering to know when you logged an enquiry on their website. What the reason why you asked?


Thanks,
I just email them "I have been waiting more than 8 months, and want to know my visa application progress". 
Cheers


----------



## nangu1010

i really frustrate about changing average processing time. when i was first apply second stage visa 801, waiting time is 6-8 months, then increaseing in 12-15 and now 12- 18. therefore now i have to wait up 12- 18months
they should process a case following when the application was submited. 
But we cant do anything, they are a case officer


----------



## Jamesy

solskjaer said:


> Hi everyone,
> I got my 801 visa last week!
> 
> Here are some briefs,
> I am from China, my wife (sponsor) is from China as well. She is PR.
> 
> I lodged my partner visa in April 2014 in Australia online by myself. We were in a de facto relationship at that time.
> 820 visa was granted in Feb 2015. ( p.s. I called IMMI department they day before my 820 visa was granted).
> We got marriage certificate in March 2015. Marriage ceremony was hold in May 2015.
> Second stage application eligible data was April 2016.
> I Lodged my second stage application in May 2016, at this time I only uploaded some basic documents.
> (p.s. For some reason I did not receive the email from IMMI department to ask me to lodge the second stage. I emailed the department, they emailed back and stated they did sent email to me. )
> I called the department around December 2016 in regard with my visa application. The operator officer told me 8 months waiting time was normal, and call them again if the waiting periods is over 12 months. Afterwards, I lodged an enquiry on their website. After few days, I got an email reply from an officer that was asking for more documents to be uploaded in 28 days.
> 
> I did not apply the police clearance until then.
> I uploaded more documents into IMMI account in the time frame (Jan 2017).
> 
> Then we started our oversea holiday for a month.
> We came back to Australia in Feb 2017.
> Finally, I got my 801 visa in the next morning. (After 10 months over the eligible date).
> 
> We did not receive any calls from the department.
> IMMI account did not change anything until it is finalised.
> 
> In my opinion, call and email the department at the right time could help them to look up your case.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Congratulations! I enquired online today and received a generic response - doubt I will get a full response, but it did state that applications were processed in the order of which they were submitted. I submitted mine mid-April 2016, I feel like a few of us have good reason to question DIBP on this if we haven't yet back from them, but applications submitted after ours have been finalised.



> 8. I would like to request priority processing
> The nature of Partner migration is such that all cases have an emotional or compassionate element. Consequently, in the interest of fairness, applications are processed in the order of the date on which the application was received (lodgement date).


Still, congratulations to you and your partner. Great news!


----------



## kaleb88

What it really surprises me and how they can get away with is that:
when we applied we got told 6-8 months maximum and just after they told us about the backlog. My point is that when they gave us a time frame it should be that one, and the backlog it should unfortunately only for the most recent applicants (to the ones who knew the time frame was 12-15 or 12-18 months from the start of their 801 process. 
So technically at the end of 18 months they can say: now the time frame is 18 to 24 months, we guarantee we process fairly every application and we hope to finalise yours ASAP and will be fine?? It should work like this


----------



## Mish

My guess would be that there is nothing in the legislation that states processing times therefore they decide the processing times.


----------



## stacey88

Mish said:


> My guess would be that there is nothing in the legislation that states processing times therefore they decide the processing times.


They also make it clear that only 75% get processed in this time!

I am in the same boat it was 6-8 months when i applied December 2015!


----------



## Mish

I would be interested to know those that have jusr gotten their eligibility letter recently what does it say for the processig times?


----------



## nangu1010

kaleb88 said:


> What it really surprises me and how they can get away with is that:
> when we applied we got told 6-8 months maximum and just after they told us about the backlog. My point is that when they gave us a time frame it should be that one, and the backlog it should unfortunately only for the most recent applicants (to the ones who knew the time frame was 12-15 or 12-18 months from the start of their 801 process.
> So technically at the end of 18 months they can say: now the time frame is 18 to 24 months, we guarantee we process fairly every application and we hope to finalise yours ASAP and will be fine?? It should work like this


That's the same my case. I have applied 2nd stage on 3/9/2015 while average processing time is 6-8. Now end up with 12-18. 
They said they will be fair in order to process application following the queue. However someone just apply for awhile then visa has granted. What is the fair mean?


----------



## nangu1010

stacey88 said:


> They also make it clear that only 75% get processed in this time!
> 
> I am in the same boat it was 6-8 months when i applied December 2015!


With 25% leftover will be shorter that's great. How about longer case? They should not draw it up and end up with ungaurantee time.


----------



## Mish

Just a reminder for those that haven't done so to put your details in the waiting spreadsheet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1PkpRfUq585LAjAXhy4x4Pkq-vQl2esK_wDcLXAagFJ8/edit#gid=0

Most importantly is when a decision is made (regardless of the outcome) to update the spreadsheet to us know. As you can appreciate when waiting it is nice to know how long it takes people to get their grants and can be frustrating not knowing if people have been granted or not, therefore the people still waiting after we get our grants would have the same frustration.


----------



## Rimmel

Mish said:


> Just a reminder for those that haven't done so to put your details in the waiting spreadsheet:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1PkpRfUq585LAjAXhy4x4Pkq-vQl2esK_wDcLXAagFJ8/edit#gid=0


Hello Mish,

is this list for only visa 820 holders?


----------



## Mish

Rimmel said:


> Hello Mish,
> 
> is this list for only visa 820 holders?


Yes it is.


----------



## Maximelian

nangu1010;

That's the same my case. I have applied 2nd stage on 3/9/2015 while average processing time is 6-8. Now end up with 12-18. 
They said they will be fair in order to process application following the queue. However someone just apply for awhile then visa has granted. What is the fair mean?



The work of the Department of Immigration has no fair at all.
It's just a chaos department.


----------



## solskjaer

Jamesy said:


> Congratulations! I enquired online today and received a generic response - doubt I will get a full response, but it did state that applications were processed in the order of which they were submitted. I submitted mine mid-April 2016, I feel like a few of us have good reason to question DIBP on this if we haven't yet back from them, but applications submitted after ours have been finalised.
> 
> Still, congratulations to you and your partner. Great news!


I think they need to reply all the enquiry in 7 days time. You will prob receive one this week. When I send my enquiry online, I received an auto reply email first. After 3-4 days, I got another email from them. The reply in their email include:

"We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days. If you do not have access to email or need to contact us urgently, details on contacting our offices are available on our website."

And an attachment, which list all the documents I need to upload.


----------



## Maximelian

Hi Mish ,

I would like to suggest that you add a column if the applicant has children in the waiting spreadsheet, with option of yes or no.

Thank you.


----------



## Mish

Maximelian said:


> Hi Mish ,
> 
> I would like to suggest that you add a column if the applicant has children in the waiting spreadsheet, with option of yes or no.
> 
> Thank you.


It has no relevance in the processing time.


----------



## Maximelian

Mish said:


> It has no relevance in the processing time.


It seems families with children lasts longer than usual processing time, that's why was my suggestion.


----------



## Mania

Maximelian said:


> It seems families with children lasts longer than usual processing time, that's why was my suggestion.


Based on what?


----------



## Maximelian

Mania said:


> Based on what?


Most grant applications for period of less than twelve months,has no children.

You can see the grant applications cases in previous pages.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

I'm not eligible for my 801 yet but my 300 and subsequent 820 app included a child and had faster processing times than others that I saw on this forum, including people that applied at the same time, from the same country, for the same visas, with no children. I don't think it has relevance.


----------



## stacey88

Married or not, Children or not doesn't matter. Even high risk/low risk countries - doesnt seem to matter now either


----------



## nangu1010

Maximelian said:


> Most grant applications for period of less than twelve months,has no children.
> 
> You can see the grant applications cases in previous pages.


I agree with ur opinion, although there are many factors that might affect to application That's why Case officer has a powerful to make many excuses to delay progress. In addition, the system is unfair and the rule to assess for application is unclear.

We need to make online petitions and show to immigration that might help, if not, we just keep quite


----------



## Mish

Maximelian said:


> Most grant applications for period of less than twelve months,has no children.
> 
> You can see the grant applications cases in previous pages.


Not everyone will disclose if they have kids or not.

All it is, is luck of the draw. I know someone who got their PR in 6 or 7 months and has a child. It just comes down to luck.

As Stacey said children or no children, low risk or high risk it doesn't matter anymore. It is all luck really.

I will add it for now, but if majority of people either don't fill it out or don't want to disclose it then I will remove it.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

I don't think children affect processing times at all, but if you were to track it, then you have the added element of whether or not the child(s) is from another relationship or is the product of the applicant and the sponsor.


----------



## Mish

Skybluebrewer said:


> I don't think children affect processing times at all, but if you were to track it, then you have the added element of whether or not the child(s) is from another relationship or is the product of the applicant and the sponsor.


I have just put child of the relationship.

I agree I believe it doesn't affect the processing time - it is just the luck of the draw and that is all it comes down to.

People will drive themselves insane if they start looking for reasons why someones application is processed faster than others.


----------



## Niraken

Hi, soon I will be to apply for my permanent visa. I'm confused now, do I have to wait until the immi contacts me or can I just post my application? And also does it cost anything to apply? I was under the impression that the process would be a lot easier this time but I guess I was wrong...


----------



## HRose313

Niraken said:


> Hi, soon I will be to apply for my permanent visa. I'm confused now, do I have to wait until the immi contacts me or can I just post my application? And also does it cost anything to apply? I was under the impression that the process would be a lot easier this time but I guess I was wrong...


No, you don't have to pay anything. You paid for the 801 when you first applied for the 820--the cost of the 820 includes the cost for the 801. I'm not sure about waiting for the e-mail, but I know you have to wait for your 2 year anniversary from when you applied for the 820. So if you applied for the 820 on 2 March 2015, then you apply for the 801 on 2 March 2017 or later. You don't have to apply directly ON the date, but within 60 days or so is the general rule from what I've seen. Immigration usually contacts applicant's around their anniversary date. It's usually been a month or two before, but it could be later in some cases.


----------



## Mish

Niraken said:


> Hi, soon I will be to apply for my permanent visa. I'm confused now, do I have to wait until the immi contacts me or can I just post my application? And also does it cost anything to apply? I was under the impression that the process would be a lot easier this time but I guess I was wrong...


You don't have to wait for them to contact you but it serves of no benefit to submit everything early as DIBP state that they process based on eligibility date.

I also suggest applying online as it is easier and you can also upload additional evidence later on if you want, like if you buy a house or something. With paper it is alot harder to supply additional evidence. Also if you look at the waiting spreadsheet for 2016 the average processing time for paper applications was longer than online applications. That is just something to think about.

It does not cost anything to apply.

You need as much evidence (if not more) than when you applied for the 820. They are getting alot tougher on the PR stage so where a few years ago you could send in a couple of joint bank statements, some joint bills and joint travel, those things alone are generally not enough anymore.


----------



## Jamesy

Mish said:


> .You need as much evidence (if not more) than when you applied for the 820. They are getting alot tougher on the PR stage so where a few years ago you could send in a couple of joint bank statements, some joint bills and joint travel, those things alone are generally not enough anymore.


More?

Is that really the case, Mish? I've uploaded documents for our mortgage papers under our names, house build contracts with our names attached as well as proof of engagement/wedding bookings and purchases etc, on top of the usual bills/statements/travel/stat decs/invites/photos. We haven't really got much more than that. Anything in particular anyone else could recommend adding? Dread to be caught short on evidence, thought we had adequate proof but now not so sure.


----------



## Mish

Jamesy said:


> More?
> 
> Is that really the case, Mish? I've uploaded documents for our mortgage papers under our names, house build contracts with our names attached as well as proof of engagement/wedding bookings and purchases etc, on top of the usual bills/statements/travel/stat decs/invites/photos. We haven't really got much more than that. Anything in particular anyone else could recommend adding? Dread to be caught short on evidence, thought we had adequate proof but now not so sure.


It has been in some cases, there was one case where they ran a business together and got rejected (they did go to AAT and won).

I think you should have enough, what I am talking about when people when the 820 was approved 12 months prior and they only attached 3 months worth of bills etc, they should be attaching everything since the grant of the 820 as for DIBP it can appear that they have not been together the entire time.

Mark (migration agent - Ask Mark, incase you are unsure who he is) said recently that they are cracking down on the 801/100 and you need alot more evidence these days.

Everyones case is different so we can't compare everyones case, for example some may live with parents so have no lease or others the sponsor bought the house before the relationship commenced so they have no mortgage together but DIBP still approves the cases as they have other evidence ie. joint bank accounts, joint bills etc.

Sorry to freak you out, that was not my intention, my intention was just to make sure people are submitting enough evidence and take the 801 stage more seriously than the 820 stage.


----------



## Shariqyan

Hey mish !
I have summitted my 801 through post not online,but how can I add more documents... can I create a on line account... or I have to go in person to DIAC...I have given birth certificate of my kids .. I got my new lease papers and some more documents,what should I do .?


----------



## Mish

Shariqyan said:


> Hey mish !
> I have summitted my 801 through post not online,but how can I add more documents... can I create a on line account... or I have to go in person to DIAC...I have given birth certificate of my kids .. I got my new lease papers and some more documents,what should I do .?


They say that if you apply by post not to send or email documents unless asked for them as it will delay the process.

The risk with giving them more documents is that it may not end up with the application as it could get lost internally.

This is why you it is better to apply online.


----------



## Mania

Maximelian said:


> Most grant applications for period of less than twelve months,has no children.
> 
> You can see the grant applications cases in previous pages.


So based on a very small collection of low quality data (low quality as they may not have put in the post the fact they have children)?


----------



## Mish

Mania said:


> So based on a very small collection of low quality data (low quality as they may not have put in the post the fact they have children)?


very low collection I would say. There were 83 grants in 2016 recorded on the spreadsheet and at a guess I would say that DIBP approve maybe 20,000 or so PR's.


----------



## Maximelian

Mish said:


> I have just put child of the relationship.
> 
> I agree I believe it doesn't affect the processing time - it is just the luck of the draw and that is all it comes down to.
> 
> People will drive themselves insane if they start looking for reasons why someones application is processed faster than others.


Because the people that came from developed countries not accustomed to such a mess they get it here.


----------



## Niraken

HRose313 said:


> No, you don't have to pay anything. You paid for the 801 when you first applied for the 820--the cost of the 820 includes the cost for the 801. I'm not sure about waiting for the e-mail, but I know you have to wait for your 2 year anniversary from when you applied for the 820. So if you applied for the 820 on 2 March 2015, then you apply for the 801 on 2 March 2017 or later. You don't have to apply directly ON the date, but within 60 days or so is the general rule from what I've seen. Immigration usually contacts applicant's around their anniversary date. It's usually been a month or two before, but it could be later in some cases.


Aaah okay I thought it was two years after it got approved?


----------



## Mania

Niraken said:


> Aaah okay I thought it was two years after it got approved?


HRose is right -

Eligible to apply for 801 two years after you have applied for 820. The 820 grant date isn't relevant.


----------



## Niraken

Mish said:


> You don't have to wait for them to contact you but it serves of no benefit to submit everything early as DIBP state that they process based on eligibility date.
> 
> I also suggest applying online as it is easier and you can also upload additional evidence later on if you want, like if you buy a house or something. With paper it is alot harder to supply additional evidence. Also if you look at the waiting spreadsheet for 2016 the average processing time for paper applications was longer than online applications. That is just something to think about.
> 
> It does not cost anything to apply.
> 
> You need as much evidence (if not more) than when you applied for the 820. They are getting alot tougher on the PR stage so where a few years ago you could send in a couple of joint bank statements, some joint bills and joint travel, those things alone are generally not enough anymore.


My application was in paper form and it only took me 3,5 months to get approved. I had to supply additional evidence, no problems at all.


----------



## Mish

Niraken said:


> My application was in paper form and it only took me 3,5 months to get approved. I had to supply additional evidence, no problems at all.


We are talking 801 not 820. Alot has change in 2 years even with 820's.


----------



## Jamesy

Mish said:


> .Sorry to freak you out, that was not my intention, my intention was just to make sure people are submitting enough evidence and take the 801 stage more seriously than the 820 stage.


No no, all good. It's easy to forget exactly what you uploaded nearly 11 months ago, as well as what you've added in between. A quick reminder to ourselves and all is fine.


----------



## Woof

Hi Mish and everyone, my old log in name was mrswoody007 but I can't log in the account so I created Woof to give my update and to let Mish know that I wasn't able to read your message too. Here is the visa application update for 801. I received the grant including my boy's yesterday morning. Approximately, 11 months and 21 days. Am in Australia, my country of origin is Philippines.


----------



## J&F

Woof said:


> Hi Mish and everyone, my old log in name was mrswoody007 but I can't log in the account so I created Woof to give my update and to let Mish know that I wasn't able to read your message too. Here is the visa application update for 801. I received the grant including my boy's yesterday morning. Approximately, 11 months and 21 days. Am in Australia, my country of origin is Philippines.


That is great news! 11 months seems to be the processing time for quite a lot of people and now you!

I am sure the grant will take a lot of worry from you and your family.

Again congratulations.


----------



## Woof

J&F said:


> That is great news! 11 months seems to be the processing time for quite a lot of people and now you!
> 
> I am sure the grant will take a lot of worry from you and your family.
> 
> Again congratulations.


You bet. Amid of Immi's constant changing regulations, it's a great feeling to learn that we can confidently stay here with lots of benefits being a permanent resident. Hopefully others will get their grants soon.


----------



## Mish

Woof said:


> Hi Mish and everyone, my old log in name was mrswoody007 but I can't log in the account so I created Woof to give my update and to let Mish know that I wasn't able to read your message too. Here is the visa application update for 801. I received the grant including my boy's yesterday morning. Approximately, 11 months and 21 days. Am in Australia, my country of origin is Philippines.


Congrats!!! Thank you so much for updating us on your grant


----------



## BionicAllah

Guys, my 801 was granted today 

Applied for my 820 on the 17th Feb 2014, received my 820 on the 16th April 2015. Was eligible for PR on 17th Feb 2016. 

It feels like a dream.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*



BionicAllah said:


> Guys, my 801 was granted today
> 
> Applied for my 820 on the 17th Feb 2014, received my 820 on the 16th April 2015. Was eligible for PR on 17th Feb 2016.
> 
> It feels like a dream.


 Congratulations. Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. I know how it feels. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy, and successful life together in Oz.


----------



## BionicAllah

Dinkum said:


> Congratulations. Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. I know how it feels. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy, and successful life together in Oz.


That is so sweet. Thank you for the message.


----------



## nangu1010

BionicAllah said:


> Guys, my 801 was granted today
> 
> Applied for my 820 on the 17th Feb 2014, received my 820 on the 16th April 2015. Was eligible for PR on 17th Feb 2016.
> 
> It feels like a dream.


Congratulation you 
What's the special thing that make a dream?
Let's share for us


----------



## gretz57

*801 granted*



Woof said:


> Hi Mish and everyone, my old log in name was mrswoody007 but I can't log in the account so I created Woof to give my update and to let Mish know that I wasn't able to read your message too. Here is the visa application update for 801. I received the grant including my boy's yesterday morning. Approximately, 11 months and 21 days. Am in Australia, my country of origin is Philippines.


Hi Woof/

Congratulations!


----------



## Nills

Yaaaaaayyyyy, I got my 801 visa granted today ( 3 weeks before the census date from uni)!!! 
We applied in March 2016. 
So the thing we did was to send an super friendly and generic email to immi 1 month ago. This email explained why we needed our visa approved within the 12 month period. We did not say anything about other people being approved before us or those sort of things, but highlighted the importance of the skills I would get with my degree, if I was to be approved before the census date etc. 
Anyway, 1 week after we sent the email we received an email back asking for an updated police check. I applied for a new one straight away and uploaded it within 10 days. (This way 11 months after we first applied for our 801 visa). 
1 week later I called the gov to ask for an update and she told me that they had received my new police check but she could not tell me anything more (this was on the 20/2/16). 
And today 22/2/16 we received my permanent visa!!! We cant tell you how happy we are!
So we received the visa 11,5 months after our eligibility date  Good luck guys, never give up!!!


----------



## Mania

I'm seeing a trend forming here.

The people that are asking are getting.


----------



## Nills

Mania said:


> I'm seeing a trend forming here.
> 
> The people that are asking are getting.


I see what you mean.... But I think the most important thing is to ask when you ACTUALLY have a question/reason OR have waited for a longer period of time (like we knew we had).


----------



## Mish

Mania said:


> I'm seeing a trend forming here.
> 
> The people that are asking are getting.


Not necessarily ... we need more data first to confirm this as today one was February and the other March.

With the exception of those that have been waiting longer (ie. 2015 eligibility dates), we should see one of the March 2016 eligibility date grants next.

They do appear to be on a roll at the moment which is a good thing, I guess we will see within the next few weeks (as long as people come back to update us of course).


----------



## Mania

Mish said:


> Not necessarily ... we need more data first to confirm this as today one was February and the other March.
> 
> With the exception of those that have been waiting longer (ie. 2015 eligibility dates), we should see one of the March 2016 eligibility date grants next.
> 
> They do appear to be on a roll at the moment which is a good thing, I guess we will see within the next few weeks (as long as people come back to update us of course).


Limited data however I know of 6 others that are unrelated to this forum that hve been granted after asking over the last 48 hours - so that's 8 grants after asking 0 from not having asked. It could be a coincidence however, it does appear to be going one way.

Oh 8-13 month range from eligibility date.


----------



## Mish

Mania said:


> Limited data however I know of 6 others that are unrelated to this forum that hve been granted after asking over the last 48 hours - so that's 8 grants after asking 0 from not having asked. It could be a coincidence however, it does appear to be going one way.
> 
> Oh 8-13 month range from eligibility date.


If that is happening they will soon get bombarded with emails.

I got the impression that MrsWoody didn't asl for any update, if they had they would have said so.


----------



## Mania

Mish said:


> If that is happening they will soon get bombarded with emails.
> 
> I got the impression that MrsWoody didn't asl for any update, if they had they would have said so.


8-1 

I recon they will get bombarded now and that's what makes the next 14 days so intriguing


----------



## Mish

Mania said:


> 8-1
> 
> I recon they will get bombarded now and that's what makes the next 14 days so intriguing


Tomorrow will be interesting....

Generally they don't appear to grant on Monday or Friday's.


----------



## BionicAllah

I'm waiting with anticipation to see if more are granted today.


----------



## Mish

BionicAllah said:


> I'm waiting with anticipation to see if more are granted today.


Me too. It will be interesting if anyone who sent emails gets their visa today ie. Stacey.


----------



## BionicAllah

Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Woof

Mish said:


> If that is happening they will soon get bombarded with emails.
> 
> I got the impression that MrsWoody didn't asl for any update, if they had they would have said so.


Sorry Mish I have not mentioned that I sent an inquiry to Immi sometimes last week. I stated that I was advised that the processing time was 6 - 8 months after the submission of the additional evidences for 801( eligibility date) and I added that under the circumtances I am in, Im in the position to ask on the status of my visa application. (NB: new AFP clearance was submitted in December 2016). Still, I believe every application is different. Perhaps, on the time I asked the Immi, my papers were already progressing.


----------



## nangu1010

Woof said:


> Sorry Mish I have not mentioned that I sent an inquiry to Immi sometimes last week. I stated that I was advised that the processing time was 6 - 8 months after the submission of the additional evidences for 801( eligibility date) and I added that under the circumtances I am in, Im in the position to ask on the status of my visa application. (NB: new AFP clearance was submitted in December 2016). Still, I believe every application is different. Perhaps, on the time I asked the Immi, my papers were already progressing.


Hi mate,
I also made an enquiry about my case last week. I have not heard anything back. Did you get any news from immi?


----------



## Mish

nangu1010 said:


> Hi mate,
> I also made an enquiry about my case last week. I have not heard anything back. Did you get any news from immi?


They got their grant a couple of days ago.


----------



## hayale

Hi guys,
I've been using this website for a while but just registered 
My 801 eligibility date is 22nd April 2016 and I am still waiting for my PR to be approved... I can actually see few people who applied the visa after me already been approved.. so I started being worried now! I have sent them email last week and haven't got any responses yet. I am getting married in 2 weeks and hoping to get a good news shortly!!


----------



## BionicAllah

hayale said:


> Hi guys,
> I've been using this website for a while but just registered
> My 801 eligibility date is 22nd April 2016 and I am still waiting for my PR to be approved... I can actually see few people who applied the visa after me already been approved.. so I started being worried now! I have sent them email last week and haven't got any responses yet. I am getting married in 2 weeks and hoping to get a good news shortly!!


It's not unusual to wait over a year.

Perhaps email them after the 12 month mark.

I did this yesterday and got my grant notification 5 minutes later. I waiting 1 year and 5 days for my PR from the date I was eligible.

Stay positive.


----------



## Mish

hayale said:


> Hi guys,
> I've been using this website for a while but just registered
> My 801 eligibility date is 22nd April 2016 and I am still waiting for my PR to be approved... I can actually see few people who applied the visa after me already been approved.. so I started being worried now! I have sent them email last week and haven't got any responses yet. I am getting married in 2 weeks and hoping to get a good news shortly!!


There is a waiting spreadsheet - link is on the first post of this thread. If you look at the spreadsheet we have quite a few waiting for March and April still. They seem to focusing on March 2016. I had a quick look and we have 5 for March and 3 for April still waiting.

I believe that they will not answer emails in regards to waiting times if you have been waiting for less than 12 months.

If you applied online make sure you upload some updated evidence after you get married.


----------



## romanibga

*Question about 801 process and timeframe*

Hi guys!

hope you can help me a bit with this: I am currently on my temporary residence visa, and my eligibility for 801 is next week (2nd march 2017), however i just realized that my current aussie police check will expire its 1-year validity soon after that date, so I guess I'll have to request a new one now.

with this, i have a couple question:

- if my elegibility date is the 2nd of march, can I wait some days until my new police check arrives to start and submit my new application and documents? I wanna do it complete from the beginning. Is there any type of time limit for this? will my temporary residence expire if I wait?

- Once i submit my application, will I remain on the temporary residence visa or will i go back to a bridging visa?

- if my application was onshore, can i be our of australia when the decision is made about the PR? or do i have to satay here all the time like on the 1st phase with the 820?

thanks a lot!
hope you can help me a bit.

Roman


----------



## njok

romanibga said:


> - if my elegibility date is the 2nd of march, can I wait some days until my new police check arrives to start and submit my new application and documents? I wanna do it complete from the beginning. Is there any type of time limit for this? will my temporary residence expire if I wait?
> 
> - Once i submit my application, will I remain on the temporary residence visa or will i go back to a bridging visa?
> 
> - if my application was onshore, can i be our of australia when the decision is made about the PR? or do i have to satay here all the time like on the 1st phase with the 820?
> 
> thanks a lot!
> hope you can help me a bit.
> 
> Roman


Hi, 
You can upload your application and then add documents like police check etc later. Don't have to add all the required documents with the initial application.
-You stay on 820 until decision about 801 is made
-You can travel and be anywhere in the world when 801 is decided


----------



## Mish

romanibga said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> hope you can help me a bit with this: I am currently on my temporary residence visa, and my eligibility for 801 is next week (2nd march 2017), however i just realized that my current aussie police check will expire its 1-year validity soon after that date, so I guess I'll have to request a new one now.
> 
> with this, i have a couple question:
> 
> - if my elegibility date is the 2nd of march, can I wait some days until my new police check arrives to start and submit my new application and documents? I wanna do it complete from the beginning. Is there any type of time limit for this? will my temporary residence expire if I wait?
> 
> - Once i submit my application, will I remain on the temporary residence visa or will i go back to a bridging visa?
> 
> - if my application was onshore, can i be our of australia when the decision is made about the PR? or do i have to satay here all the time like on the 1st phase with the 820?
> 
> thanks a lot!
> hope you can help me a bit.
> 
> Roman


Hi Roman

If you apply online you can start now and just submit the AFP when it arrives (it should only be a few days). Migration agents recommending submitting the application within 60 days of the eligibility date passing.

You will stay on the 820 until a decision has been made on the 801 application.

Unlike the 820 with the 801 you can be anywhere in the world when a decision is made on the 801 application.


----------



## Nep

Hello Mish
Is it true that Department has changed their processing time up to 24 months now, i have just contacted one of the migration agent and came to know that ,processing time has been changed.. Has anyone else got this information too .. I have just crossed 18 months mark today and really frustrated with that news.


----------



## Mish

Nep said:


> Hello Mish
> Is it true that Department has changed their processing time up to 24 months now, i have just contacted one of the migration agent and came to know that ,processing time has been changed.. Has anyone else got this information too .. I have just crossed 18 months mark today and really frustrated with that news.


No, they are still quoting 12 to 18 months from eligibility date, but they state that 75% of applications will be processed within the 18 months.

Have you emailed DIBP or rung to ask if you have a case officer assigned yet?


----------



## Nep

I am going to write them a letter today , lets see ,but i am more concerned,why migration agent has mentioned that ,processing time has been changed upto 24 months,.


----------



## Mish

Nep said:


> I am going to write them a letter today , lets see ,but i am more concerned,why migration agent has mentioned that ,processing time has been changed upto 24 months,.


Unless they have different information but DIBP's website for 820/801 is still saying 12 to 18 months.

I do find it hard to believe that it would be up to 24 months considering it was only changed to 18 months a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Nep

Exactly, i was surprised when he said,its been changed upto 24 months, and he asked me to write a letter to department as well, so going to email today, and lets see what's their response going to be ..
Very much frustrated.


----------



## starlight

Hi everyone,
My eligibility date is 28.3.2016 and I got my hopes up reading of a few grants lately.

I haven't emailed anyone from IMMI yet as I have been pretty slack with uploading more evidence, I wanted to get this done first before I emailed them.

I just tried to log onto my VEVO account and it wouldn't work. Not sure if that's good or bad since I've heard of people not being able to log on right before the visa got granted. 
Could be bad though if something is wrong with my account and I can't provide more evidence...?
Fingers crossed it's a good sign though


----------



## Mish

starlight said:


> Hi everyone,
> My eligibility date is 28.3.2016 and I got my hopes up reading of a few grants lately.
> 
> I haven't emailed anyone from IMMI yet as I have been pretty slack with uploading more evidence, I wanted to get this done first before I emailed them.
> 
> I just tried to log onto my VEVO account and it wouldn't work. Not sure if that's good or bad since I've heard of people not being able to log on right before the visa got granted.
> Could be bad though if something is wrong with my account and I can't provide more evidence...?
> Fingers crossed it's a good sign though


Sometimes it can be an issue with VEVO. You used VEVO website then try the app as well as I find usually the app works if the website isn't. If both aren't working it could be a good sign.

They do seem to be working on March 2016 applications at the moment.

Edit: I checked VEVO website for my husband's and it is working so hopefully good news for you soon.


----------



## starlight

Mish said:


> Sometimes it can be an issue with VEVO. You used VEVO website then try the app as well as I find usually the app works if the website isn't. If both aren't working it could be a good sign.
> 
> They do seem to be working on March 2016 applications at the moment.
> 
> Edit: I checked VEVO website for my husband's and it is working so hopefully good news for you soon.


Thanks Mish  I haven't got the app yet but that's definitely something I'll look into right now.
I'm getting excited but of course it's Friday afternoon so hopefully I can still enjoy my weekend without thinking about it all the time


----------



## Mish

starlight said:


> Thanks Mish  I haven't got the app yet but that's definitely something I'll look into right now.
> I'm getting excited but of course it's Friday afternoon so hopefully I can still enjoy my weekend without thinking about it all the time


I think it is hard when people have been waiting ages or they start processing around their timeframe, then it comes to the front of the mind.

You could always trying ringing and asking for a password for VEVO and see if they will give you one.

The VEVO app is good because once set up you just need to enter the pin to check VEVO instead of having to enter all the information everytime.


----------



## Tommyja

*Email address*



Mish said:


> There is a waiting spreadsheet - link is on the first post of this thread. If you look at the spreadsheet we have quite a few waiting for March and April still. They seem to focusing on March 2016. I had a quick look and we have 5 for March and 3 for April still waiting.
> 
> I believe that they will not answer emails in regards to waiting times if you have been waiting for less than 12 months.
> 
> If you applied online make sure you upload some updated evidence after you get married.


Sorry I might ask you a stupid question.
Did anyone get the email address of immi to ask them about our visa case?
I believed I was able to email immi when my 820 visa was in process but I could not find any email address when I got the automatic email from immi
to let me know I was able to apply for 801 visa just 2 months before the eligibility date.

The processing time for my 801 visa just passed 12 months.
It is just frustrating!

I hope someone can answer my questions.

Cheers


----------



## Jamesy

Spoke to a colleague at work today who got their 801 approved last week, only waited six months from eligibility date. Interesting.


----------



## nangu1010

Tommyja said:


> Sorry I might ask you a stupid question.
> Did anyone get the email address of immi to ask them about our visa case?
> I believed I was able to email immi when my 820 visa was in process but I could not find any email address when I got the automatic email from immi
> to let me know I was able to apply for 801 visa just 2 months before the eligibility date.
> 
> The processing time for my 801 visa just passed 12 months.
> It is just frustrating!
> 
> I hope someone can answer my questions.
> 
> Cheers


Hi mate
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/partner-permanent-calculator
Following 2 questions then you might know that you are eligible applied permanent visa 801.
This is enquiry website and form if needed
https://www.border.gov.au/about/cor...ner-permanent-processing-centres-enquiry-form


----------



## Mania

Tommyja said:


> Sorry I might ask you a stupid question.
> Did anyone get the email address of immi to ask them about our visa case?
> I believed I was able to email immi when my 820 visa was in process but I could not find any email address when I got the automatic email from immi
> to let me know I was able to apply for 801 visa just 2 months before the eligibility date.
> 
> The processing time for my 801 visa just passed 12 months.
> It is just frustrating!
> 
> I hope someone can answer my questions.
> 
> Cheers


[email protected]


----------



## AndrewTruong

Dear all member ,

I applied onshore 820/801 on November 2015, paid fee online via immi acc
I got my BVA straight after payment and came to effect after my tourist visa expired
I had fulll work right

But sine then about 1year 3 months i have not hear anything from Dept
I checked my immi acc and therere a notice that my applicaition has been received and in quere, i will be considered for PR within 2 year from lodgement date

Please advise anything i could do now or just waiting for Dept 
Because on Immi account i saw :


Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa (300,309/100,820/801) : Status Received
Stage 2 - Permanent Partner Visa Assessment (100,801) : Incomplete

What should i do in stage 2

Thanks very much for your help


----------



## Mish

Hi Andrew

You can't do anything for stage 2 at the moment. For some people that stage 2 automatically appears in their immi account.

You need to hold an 820 to be able to submit the stage 2 and you can't submit it no earlier than 2 months prior to the eligibility date.

The processing times for both the 820 and the 801 are 12 to 18 months. All you can do is wait ensuring that you keep collecting evidence.


----------



## AndrewTruong

Mish said:


> Hi Andrew
> 
> You can't do anything for stage 2 at the moment. For some people that stage 2 automatically appears in their immi account.
> 
> You need to hold an 820 to be able to submit the stage 2 and you can't submit it no earlier than 2 months prior to the eligibility date.
> 
> The processing times for both the 820 and the 801 are 12 to 18 months. All you can do is wait ensuring that you keep collecting evidence.


Thanks Mode Mish for your quick advice

We are still living together sine applying for visa
We use joint account to spend on grocery and other daily expenditure

What evidence should i collect for further application

Thanks a lot Mish


----------



## Mish

AndrewTruong said:


> Thanks Mode Mish for your quick advice
> 
> We are still living together sine applying for visa
> We use joint account to spend on grocery and other daily expenditure
> 
> What evidence should i collect for further application
> 
> Thanks a lot Mish


When you submit docs for the 801 they will want evidence since the grant of the 820 (sometimes they also ask for updated evidence before granting the 820).

You will need to supply evidence like you have for the 820 for all 4 categories like joint bank accounts, joint bills, joint holidays etc. Every couple of different so it all depends on your situation for example some couples are very social and others are not.

My advice also is don't be in a rush to submit the 801 early as DIBP state that it is processed according to the eligibility date.


----------



## AndrewTruong

Mish said:


> When you submit docs for the 801 they will want evidence since the grant of the 820 (sometimes they also ask for updated evidence before granting the 820).
> 
> You will need to supply evidence like you have for the 820 for all 4 categories like joint bank accounts, joint bills, joint holidays etc. Every couple of different so it all depends on your situation for example some couples are very social and others are not.
> 
> My advice also is don't be in a rush to submit the 801 early as DIBP state that it is processed according to the eligibility date.


Thanks Mod Mish

I feel confident and safe after your advice
You have a lovely weekend


----------



## solskjaer

Tommyja said:


> Sorry I might ask you a stupid question.
> Did anyone get the email address of immi to ask them about our visa case?
> I believed I was able to email immi when my 820 visa was in process but I could not find any email address when I got the automatic email from immi
> to let me know I was able to apply for 801 visa just 2 months before the eligibility date.
> 
> The processing time for my 801 visa just passed 12 months.
> It is just frustrating!
> 
> I hope someone can answer my questions.
> 
> Cheers


just go to enquiry section in their website, and submit ur enquiry.


----------



## Sunil12

Hi everyone, case officer asked more documents from me , i updated online 6 weeks ago since then no reply or any communication from case officer. its already 19 months after elizity date  i started this process in march 2013 and still in process


----------



## Mish

Sunil12 said:


> Hi everyone, case officer asked more documents from me , i updated online 6 weeks ago since then no reply or any communication from case officer. its already 19 months after elizity date  i started this process in march 2013 and still in process


Unfortunately all you can do is wait.

Some people who started the partner visa process have been in the process prior to March 2013. Unfortunately we all just need to be patient.


----------



## Harry1989

Hey Sunil 12 would you mind if I ask your case officer name? Hope you hear something good soon 🙂


----------



## Sunil12

Hi mr Harry am not sure if am allowed to write her name here ? But her last name is indian T.P is her name


----------



## Mish

I just edited the surname. We only allow initials of the case officers to protect their privacy.


----------



## Harry1989

Thanks Sunil 12 I thought my case officer is same as yours. And thanks mish for keeping their privacy


----------



## starlight

I've got the Vevo app now, thanks again Mish, it's great 
It does work and shows me that my 820 visa is in effect, so all good.
I confused VEVO with the Immi account so I was able to upload more evidence.

I did send them an Email (asking for an update) on Sunday because I got impatient but now I feel stupid because in the automated Email I got back it said they won't reply if you've been waiting less than 12 months. It was 11 months in my case


----------



## Mish

Haha - I think everyone is impatient. You are almost at 12 months anyway.

Today is Tuesday maybe we will see some grants. They seem to really like to grant on a Tuesday.


----------



## hayale

Hi!

I've just received an email today asking for more information. 

1. Police check
2. Certified copy of a passport for the main applicant. 

Can I actually scan and upload a certified copy of a passport and NPC online as my application originally uploaded in online or do I need to post it to the processing centre? 

Thanks!


----------



## starlight

hayale said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've just received an email today asking for more information.
> 
> 1. Police check
> 2. Certified copy of a passport for the main applicant.
> 
> Can I actually scan and upload a certified copy of a passport and NPC online as my application originally uploaded in online or do I need to post it to the processing centre?
> 
> Thanks!


If you've originally applied online I'd say you should just be able to upload the requested documents. Colour scan is fine, passport doesn't need to be certified


----------



## hayale

hayale said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've just received an email today asking for more information.
> 
> 1. Police check
> 2. Certified copy of a passport for the main applicant.
> 
> Can I actually scan and upload a certified copy of a passport and NPC online as my application originally uploaded in online or do I need to post it to the processing centre?
> 
> Thanks!





starlight said:


> If you've originally applied online I'd say you should just be able to upload the requested documents. Colour scan is fine, passport doesn't need to be certified


Well I did upload the colour scanned passport originally but they are now asking for a certified copy of my passport


----------



## solskjaer

hayale said:


> Well I did upload the colour scanned passport originally but they are now asking for a certified copy of my passport


Then you just have to certifiey your passport, then colour scan your certified copy possport and upload to immi accout. I did the same thing. 
You will get your pr very soon.


----------



## een

after waiting for 10 months or so, how long does it take to get a case officer after the 801 paper application gets to the processing team ?


----------



## Mish

een said:


> after waiting for 10 months or so, how long does it take to get a case officer after the 801 paper application gets to the processing team ?


12 to 18 months from eligibility date


----------



## starlight

hayale said:


> Well I did upload the colour scanned passport originally but they are now asking for a certified copy of my passport


Oh ok sorry, I thought you hadn't provided a copy of the passport to begin with.
I agree with solskjaer 

@een: I've applied 11 months ago (or a bit after that, eligible for 11 months now anyway) and according to the information on my IMMI account I haven't gotten a case officer yet. It also still says "received" rather than "processing" or anything like that. Painful.


----------



## krissy328

Having a child doesn't affect the speed of the processing. My husband and I have a child, yet my application is still not assigned to a case officer. (Running 10 months now) On top of that, I have clearly stated that our child has Autism and even uploaded documents to prove it. 

And I badly want to go overseas for holiday. We have no relatives here to help us out.


----------



## Mish

There is nothing stopping you going overseas for a holiday while waiting for the 801. The 820 has unlimited travel rights.


----------



## krissy328

Mish said:


> There is nothing stopping you going overseas for a holiday while waiting for the 801. The 820 has unlimited travel rights.


Don't we have to wait for the decision before going overseas? 
My friend told me I have to wait otherwise my application will also be put on hold.


----------



## Mish

krissy328 said:


> Don't we have to wait for the decision before going overseas?
> My friend told me I have to wait otherwise my application will also be put on hold.


Your friend is wrong. The 801 can be granted while you are anywhere in the world. I know of someone who had theirs granted whilst they were on an overseas holiday.


----------



## krissy328

Mish said:


> Your friend is wrong. The 801 can be granted while you are anywhere in the world. I know of someone who had theirs granted whilst they were on an overseas holiday.


Thank you so much Mish! You saved my sanity!


----------



## nangu1010

Sunil12 said:


> Hi everyone, case officer asked more documents from me , i updated online 6 weeks ago since then no reply or any communication from case officer. its already 19 months after elizity date  i started this process in march 2013 and still in process


That is the best system in the world and also fair enough from immi. I reckon that all applicants should do a petition to show case officers that their system is unfair. 
How do you think ?


----------



## superexcited

starlight said:


> Oh ok sorry, I thought you hadn't provided a copy of the passport to begin with.
> I agree with solskjaer
> 
> @een: I've applied 11 months ago (or a bit after that, eligible for 11 months now anyway) and according to the information on my IMMI account I haven't gotten a case officer yet. It also still says "received" rather than "processing" or anything like that. Painful.


Couple of people here have gotten their 801s without a change in the immi account statu i.e no change from "received"


----------



## SunnyyBoi

I saw some people on the spreadsheet got their 801 granted in less than 12months even for high risk countries, are they just lucky? Cause this is just really unfair...


----------



## Ozsponsor

*Please Help!*

Hi Mish,

I'll do dot points as this has gotten out of hand -
* I'm the sponsor of my Husband.
* My Husband is on a 820 Provisional - granted 02/02/2016.
* There is currently a DVO in place due to Domestic violence my children and I received from him for the 4 and a half years of being together (not his biological children)
* We were in a loving genuine relationship for that time but due to the DV situation are now separated since the start of this year. We separated at the start of last year - same reason - went back 8 months later - broken promises and we left again this year. 
* He is wanting me to leave the visa alone as he believes it is going to be granted anytime soon - as he does not want to return to his country of origin.
* Immigration would be requirying up dated Police checks due to now being over 12 months old.
* I'm receiving centrelink due to now being a single parent and also received same pension last time we separated.
My questions:
A) As the sponsor what happens to me if immigration refuse his visa due to finding out about our separation. 
B)Will they find out about the current DVO?
C) Obviously centrelink and immigration are data matched? and are going to see we have had 2 separations? 
D) If he has to leave Australia, due to us being married, am I then left with his credit card debts (in his name)?
E) He also incurred a tax debt from when he was on his 457 visa with the ATO and a personal debt with ATO - will I have to pay them also if he has to leave?
I am so sorry for all the questions but I am very confused with the situation this man has put us in and didn't know who else to ask. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Mish

Ozsponsor said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> I'll do dot points as this has gotten out of hand -
> * I'm the sponsor of my Husband.
> * My Husband is on a 820 Provisional - granted 02/02/2016.
> * There is currently a DVO in place due to Domestic violence my children and I received from him for the 4 and a half years of being together (not his biological children)
> * We were in a loving genuine relationship for that time but due to the DV situation are now separated since the start of this year. We separated at the start of last year - same reason - went back 8 months later - broken promises and we left again this year.
> * He is wanting me to leave the visa alone as he believes it is going to be granted anytime soon - as he does not want to return to his country of origin.
> * Immigration would be requirying up dated Police checks due to now being over 12 months old.
> * I'm receiving centrelink due to now being a single parent and also received same pension last time we separated.
> My questions:
> A) As the sponsor what happens to me if immigration refuse his visa due to finding out about our separation.
> B)Will they find out about the current DVO?
> C) Obviously centrelink and immigration are data matched? and are going to see we have had 2 separations?
> D) If he has to leave Australia, due to us being married, am I then left with his credit card debts (in his name)?
> E) He also incurred a tax debt from when he was on his 457 visa with the ATO and a personal debt with ATO - will I have to pay them also if he has to leave?
> I am so sorry for all the questions but I am very confused with the situation this man has put us in and didn't know who else to ask. Thanks for your time.


I am very sorry for the DV you and your children have experienced.

Firstly, as the relationship has broken down you should report it to DIBP that the relationship has broken down and that it was due to domestic violence. You have a legal obligation to notify DIBP that the relationship has broken down as they are not entitled to a visa when it has broken down.

Look at it this way, he could do exactly the same thing to someone else.

I will be honest .... there are so many people on this forum that are in genuine relationships and your former partner is taking away a grant from one of these people (and some have been waiting over 18 months for their visa too).

A/ If you do not notify DIBP and they find out they may take legal action against you, as you have a legal obligation to advise them.
B/ They could find out about the current DVO if it appears on the AFP. If the AFP is older than 12 months at time of decision a new AFP will be required. I am unsure if the DVO appears on a AFP or not. I would assume yes as DIBP are now requiring the sponsor at 820 stage to get a AFP (they are checking for previous family violence)
C/ I am not sure about previous separations but they will be able to see that you are currently on a single payment from Centrelink. The relationship requirement is an at time requirement.
D/ Honestly, I am not sure.
E/ I am not sure.

With D & E you would need to speak to a lawyer or financial personal as I am unsure if you would be required to pay for them. I would imagine that until you are divorced that you would be responsible for them as well, but who knows.

When did your husband apply for his original 820? Based on an approval date of 2/2/16 and processing time of 15 months for 820, it would be very rare for it to be granted soon unless he is lucky as most are taking around 12 to 18 months at the moment.


----------



## Mania

D&E - 

Did you jointly take out the money? 
Did you guarantee the debt?

It's on the individual, unless you have taken on the liability. You can only bankrupt individuals, not marriages. 

Still worth talking to a laywer - especially when it comes down to division of assets if you divorce, better to have a game plan early.


----------



## Ozsponsor

To Mish and Mania,

Thank you both so much for the reply - my head is every where at the moment, especially with him demanding this, that and the other. I totally agree with you Mish and I understand what it is your saying. 
Mania - no, they are both HIS credit cards. and tax debt is his personal tax debt and his failed business whilst on his 457 visa. I thought when he leaves Australia i'd be lumped with his debts. Thank you both so much - I just needed an outsider to tell me i guess.


----------



## Mish

Ozsponsor said:


> To Mish and Mania,
> 
> Thank you both so much for the reply - my head is every where at the moment, especially with him demanding this, that and the other. I totally agree with you Mish and I understand what it is your saying.
> Mania - no, they are both HIS credit cards. and tax debt is his personal tax debt and his failed business whilst on his 457 visa. I thought when he leaves Australia i'd be lumped with his debts. Thank you both so much - I just needed an outsider to tell me i guess.


I understand that your head must be all over the place at the moment. Just make sure you do the right thing and don't let him bully you for a visa.

There was something that a migration agent wrote a few weeks ago which is a good way to look at it ..... a visa to Australia is not a right it is a privilege. Hopefully that helps you .

Also another thing to remember is that depending on the country he is from some countries DIBP are looking at very closely. Also DIBP have asked some people for more updated relationship evidence before they grant the visa and it is not unheard of them to contact the sponsor to ask about the relationship as well.

Good-luck with it 

It may not be as easy as what he thinks.


----------



## gretz57

starlight said:


> If you've originally applied online I'd say you should just be able to upload the requested documents. Colour scan is fine, passport doesn't need to be certified


Hi,

In my case I applied on paper. I would like to inquire if one day they will write to me to submit additional documents,e.g. police check and others, how would I send it? Do they give instructions on how and where to send it,please?

Thank you


----------



## Mish

gretz57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my case I applied on paper. I would like to inquire if one day they will write to me to submit additional documents,e.g. police check and others, how would I send it? Do they give instructions on how and where to send it,please?
> 
> Thank you


They will send the request by email and they should tell you how to aubmit the required documents.


----------



## Loui

Hi I've been waiting 18 months and 5 days for my 801 visa and still waiting. I've emailed them but I get responses telling me to stop emailing them and that the wait time has increased. I'm getting quite upset waiting. It's taking forever


----------



## Loui

I agree... Mine is so far taking 18 months and 5 days and counting. I'm from a low risk country. I just can't believe how long this is taking. I'm finding it really stressful and upsetting now.


----------



## Loui

Hi all I'm not too sure what to do as I feel like I've been waiting for ever with no end in sight. My eligibility date for the 801 visa is the 23/08/2015. It's been 18 months and 5 days and I'm in limbo land! I have no idea what is going on. I've emailed immi and had automated response emails and emails such as you are in a que and there is a backlog. I feel really stressed out and so is my partner. Any advice anybody of what I should do?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mish

Loui said:


> Hi all I'm not too sure what to do as I feel like I've been waiting for ever with no end in sight. My eligibility date for the 801 visa is the 23/08/2015. It's been 18 months and 5 days and I'm in limbo land! I have no idea what is going on. I've emailed immi and had automated response emails and emails such as you are in a que and there is a backlog. I feel really stressed out and so is my partner. Any advice anybody of what I should do?
> Thank you in advance.


I am sorry you have been waiting so long.

I have sent you a PM. I am not sure if you can read it before you have 5 posts.

There is also a Facebook group where people discuss the waiting if you wanr to join it. On the first page of the thread there is a waiting spreadsheet that you can add yourself to.


----------



## Donkey

Hey guys

Assessment in progress as a status on my 801 application - does it mean anything?


----------



## nangu1010

Loui said:


> I agree... Mine is so far taking 18 months and 5 days and counting. I'm from a low risk country. I just can't believe how long this is taking. I'm finding it really stressful and upsetting now.


Hi mate 
My feeling is some applications have been forgetting by case officers or admin. Plus huge volume of applications will be coming everyday so that's why they miss our case or lost somewhere, even they don't know who responsible for it. 
They did not follow the queue at all instead random draw of game. We are really happy to take another action such as interview, request further documatary or evidences...however we can't wait without know what going on.


----------



## nangu1010

Donkey said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Assessment in progress as a status on my 801 application - does it mean anything?


Mean u have to wait for unlimited frame time with immi system assessment
Anyway good luck for u


----------



## gretz57

Mish said:


> They will send the request by email and they should tell you how to aubmit the required documents.


Thank you Mish.


----------



## Loui

Thank you Mish I received your message and have followed up. I'm waiting to hear back from them. They sent me an email that said ' we are endeavouring to finalise this case as soon as possible.' However, they have sent the exact same email word for word to another person who is waiting so I feel like they have just fobbed me off and are hoping that I go away and forget about it again. It might sound silly but I don't think I've ever been this stressed out before over something.


----------



## CCZA

*Waiting*

Hi everyone,

Some background on my partner visa application.

I applied for the partner visa in July 2014 and I got the 820 in May 2015.

We received an email in May 2016 to apply for the 801 which we submitted at the end of that month.

Can someone please tell me how I can enter our details into the spreadsheet I've seen mentioned. Unfortunately I am new to this and not sure where to start.

Thanks


----------



## Mish

The link to the spreadsheet is on the first page of this thread.


----------



## J&F

Thanks for updating the spreadsheet for me Mish. For some reason it and I don't get along lol.


----------



## CCZA

CCZA said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Some background on my partner visa application.
> 
> I applied for the partner visa in July 2014 and I got the 820 in May 2015.
> 
> We received an email in May 2016 to apply for the 801 which we submitted at the end of that month.
> 
> Can someone please tell me how I can enter our details into the spreadsheet I've seen mentioned. Unfortunately I am new to this and not sure where to start.
> 
> Thanks


Update: I found the spreadsheet and entered my details. Its great that we're able to compare each others situation


----------



## Kah86k

Hi All,
I haven't posted on the forum for awhile, I've been busy with work and my kids. I had a ton of issues with my visa and a lot of fear. My husband is an Australian citizen who was deported from the US for a very old drug conviction. He's been clean and sober and a productive member of society since before I met him in 2004. Anyway, our daughter (9) and I moved here 2 years ago to unite our family. My son followed us a year later. He's 20 now and my husband is not his biological father. Since he was an adult--just when we applied--immigration caseworker said he wouldn't be approved. I got advice from an agent and proceeded with adding him to my visa. So, today, exactly 2 years after my BVC was approved I got our 801 approval. I got a bit nervous at first because the first email said it was an 820--but I guess they just approve it and go right to the 801 since my husband and I have been together for over 10 years. Anyway, I'm just so relieved.


----------



## nangu1010

Hi mish 
I have made an enquiry email last 2 weeks, but I did not receive any respond. Do I need to send other email to them? Because I'm waiting 16.5 months and automatically respond email said further respond will be within 2 weeks. 
Thanks heaps


----------



## Mish

You could send them another email. I imagine they get alot of emails


----------



## nangu1010

Mish said:


> You could send them another email. I imagine they get alot of emails


With send email to [email protected] or use partner(permanent) processing centres enquiry form on border website. Which one is better?


----------



## Mish

nangu1010 said:


> With send email to [email protected] or use partner(permanent) processing centres enquiry form on border website. Which one is better?


I imagine that they both go to the same place.


----------



## Mania

Mish said:


> I imagine that they both go to the same place.


The bin???


----------



## Dhola

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum. Its been over 18 months for my 801 and 43 months overall for the combine 820/801 applications. Since I have full working and travelling rights it didn't bothered me a lot as me and my wife are working and having great life. I am from high risk country. I sent immi 2 inquires and got the generic responses. I came to know an other day that someone got his grant lot sooner than mine which is still not concluded. If anyone can assist me to shed some lights on immi case allocation system and also is there anything else I need to do from my end to boost the process.


----------



## Dhola

I am a law abiding tax paying member of the society but strongly feel that I have been discriminated. I strongly believe on due diligence but it must be same for everyone.


----------



## Mania

Dhola said:


> I am a law abiding tax paying member of the society but strongly feel that I have been discriminated. I strongly believe on due diligence but it must be same for everyone.


Immis process seems nonsensical, there are a lot of people from all ethnic backgrounds and cultures waiting extreme lengths when others of the same ethnic background or culture get it much sooner.

I wouldn't say it is discrimination more it seems the system is luck based on location and the case officer/admin/investigative staff you get.

Some nationalitys get further security checks due to being higher risk but that's not really discirimination against the individual. At the end of the day it keeps you and me safe!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Dhola said:


> I am a law abiding tax paying member of the society but strongly feel that I have been discriminated. I strongly believe on due diligence but it must be same for everyone.


There are people from all over waiting over 18 months now, including people from the UK, the US, European countries, etc. Unfortunately these insane procsessing times seem to be affecting everyone. 

43 months, though - how are you counting that? Did it take them longer than 24 months to grant your 820? If it did, you should have been put straight onto an 801, and I think you'd have grounds to argue that with Immi.


----------



## Mish

Dhola said:


> I am a law abiding tax paying member of the society but strongly feel that I have been discriminated. I strongly believe on due diligence but it must be same for everyone.


A migration agent on this forum recently said .... a visa to Australia is a privilege not a right.

As has been said we have people from all nationalities waiting a long time. We have 2 people from the UK waiting over 18 months, yet there are others from the UK that have waited 12 months or less.

It all comes down to luck of the draw really.

Everyone is in the same boat waiting and all we have to do is wait.

A piece of advice .... I would not be using the word "discrimination" to DIBP because Australians do not take to kindly to this word and you will just get their backs up even before it begins.


----------



## CCZA

*Waiting.....*

I think I need to make 5 posts before being upgraded and so I will add a few more things.

My wife and I are quite surprised to see how the processing times keep being increased.

When I applied for the initial application in July 2014 I think the waiting time for the 801 was
8 months for a high risk country. And as College girl has mentioned even low risk country applicants seem to be waiting as long as high risk at the moment.

My wife has 4 children from her previous marriage and im wondering if anyone knows if that can influence a decision by DIBP even though they are not my biological children, but I am their step father and i take care of them like they are my own.

If anyone knows anything abt this it would help. We did this application ourselves so we dont hv an agent to ask these questions. Thanks


----------



## CCZA

I read in the news recently that maybe in future even sponsors will be expected to meet certain criteria before being able to sponsor their partners to live in Australia with them so I think the process may become more difficult than it is now


----------



## Mish

It is all luck of the draw really to how long it takes to process.

Mark (a migration agent on this forum) said that 801's are looked at more closely now and they are even looking at sponsors more closely now too.

Since late November 2016 even sponsors need a AFP for 820's. I believe this is to check for any history of domestic violence.


----------



## CCZA

Were glad we found this forum because theres a lot of good information we can share to hopefully make the waiting a bit easier for all of us. Personally for me I do hope our case doesn't exceed 18months as it is so difficult living with daily uncertainty


----------



## CCZA

Mish said:


> It is all luck of the draw really to how long it takes to process.
> 
> Mark (a migration agent on this forum) said that 801's are looked at more closely now and they are even looking at sponsors more closely now too.
> 
> Since late November 2016 even sponsors need a AFP for 820's. I believe this is to check for any history of domestic violence.


Yes it seems to be luck of the draw Mish. And its good if they check for history of DV but what if it one day it extends to other things? Eg a sponsor needs to be hv a certain income. And then what would happen to sponsors who cant work because of a disability? Anyway, I suppose its a matter of waiting too see how it goes in future


----------



## Dhola

CollegeGirl said:


> There are people from all over waiting over 18 months now, including people from the UK, the US, European countries, etc. Unfortunately these insane procsessing times seem to be affecting everyone.
> 
> 43 months, though - how are you counting that? Did it take them longer than 24 months to grant your 820? If it did, you should have been put straight onto an 801, and I think you'd have grounds to argue that with Immi.


Hi, Thanks for your reply. I was granted 820 after 20 months and waited for an other few months to submit 801 documents. So I think I don't fall into that category. And also I was not aware of that many others peopl even from low risk countries are waiting longer than me.

Regarding word discrimination,I have been living in Australia from 8 years and didn't face any discrimination from Govt departments in any matter because of my social origin including department of immigration. I might have chose the wrong word but I was truly pointing towards the system they are using to choose the cases.

I really appreciate everyone response and advice.


----------



## Mish

CCZA said:


> Yes it seems to be luck of the draw Mish. And its good if they check for history of DV but what if it one day it extends to other things? Eg a sponsor needs to be hv a certain income. And then what would happen to sponsors who cant work because of a disability? Anyway, I suppose its a matter of waiting too see how it goes in future


My understanding is that if they were to implement something like minimum amount of income for the sponsor that it would not affect you if it was not a requirement at the time that the 820 was lodged.


----------



## J&F

Dhola said:


> Hi, Thanks for your reply. I was granted 820 after 20 months and waited for an other few months to submit 801 documents. So I think I don't fall into that category. And also I was not aware of that many others peopl even from low risk countries are waiting longer than me.
> 
> Regarding word discrimination,I have been living in Australia from 8 years and didn't face any discrimination from Govt departments in any matter because of my social origin including department of immigration. I might have chose the wrong word but I was truly pointing towards the system they are using to choose the cases.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone response and advice.


I think the word "discrimination" is actually pretty good, because when you look at the big picture, Immigration treat all of us the same - badly lol.

We're nearly 9 months into our wait for PR and are from the UK, no children with absolutely no family wanting to come over at any time. I'm 54 the husband (the applicant) is 46, neither of us have ever been married before, nor have either of us ever been involved in domestic violence etc. We are incredibly low risk (totally boring too).

My friend, you have every right to be agitated and upset, but all of us on this forum are trying to find out why visas are being issued out of date order. We will keep you informed as we find out.


----------



## EDT

What ennoy the hell out of me is that they're so quick to take your money but can't be bother to process your application within a reasonable timeline.

Yes it's a privilege to get a visa from Australia but we deserve some respect as well . We are human beings and living in fear everyday is a misery let alone not be able to find FT employment because you don't have PR. 

Imagine having to wait for 18months for PR then one morning you get the bad letter 'decline' . Do you how disturbing it is


----------



## Maximelian

Mish said:


> A migration agent on this forum recently said .... a visa to Australia is a privilege not a right.
> 
> As has been said we have people from all nationalities waiting a long time. We have 2 people from the UK waiting over 18 months, yet there are others from the UK that have waited 12 months or less.
> 
> It all comes down to luck of the draw really.
> 
> Everyone is in the same boat waiting and all we have to do is wait.
> 
> A piece of advice .... I would not be using the word "discrimination" to DIBP because Australians do not take to kindly to this word and you will just get their backs up even before it begins.


The migration agent is wrong,

Any visa relaitet to Australian families like 801
are right not a privilege.


----------



## Mish

Maximelian said:


> The migration agent is wrong,
> 
> Any visa relaitet to Australian families like 801
> are right not a privilege.


No, it is a right. The Australian sponsor could go and live in the applicants home country but they have decided to live in Australia.

Waiting on government departments is something you need to get use to if you want to live to Australia along with different answers every time you call.

We should think ourselves very lucky we don't have the requirements of other countries as there are alot of people that would not even qualify to sponsor a partner to migrate to Australia. ie. people on Centrelink. I have some friends from the UK that can't sponsor their husband's at the moment because they don't earn enough, some of them are currently working 2 jobs (a part-time job and a full-time job) to meet the requirement so that they can apply.


----------



## CCZA

Mish said:


> My understanding is that if they were to implement something like minimum amount of income for the sponsor that it would not affect you if it was not a requirement at the time that the 820 was lodged.


Mish I understand that it doesnt apply to anyone now, Im saying that in future it could discriminate against some sponsors in future. I think the article I read a few days ago did mention that possibility. Im not only concerned abt myself but also future sponsors that may find that they are ineligible to sponsor their partner if they didnt meet certain criteria through no fault of their own (eg a disability). Unless say for example DIBP exempted people with a disability from a minimum income requirement (if it was ever made to be law). To me, the potential is there to make it more difficult for couples as if its not already hard enough


----------



## CCZA

Mish said:


> No, it is a right. The Australian sponsor could go and live in the applicants home country but they have decided to live in Australia.
> 
> Waiting on government departments is something you need to get use to if you want to live to Australia along with different answers every time you call.
> 
> We should think ourselves very lucky we don't have the requirements of other countries as there are alot of people that would not even qualify to sponsor a partner to migrate to Australia. ie. people on Centrelink. I have some friends from the UK that can't sponsor their husband's at the moment because they don't earn enough, some of them are currently working 2 jobs (a part-time job and a full-time job) to meet the requirement so that they can apply.


Mish, does that apply to sponsors in the UK that hv disabilities? What abt single mothers that have left a DV relationship in the UK who can only work part time because they hv young children to take care of? What if that single mother meets a man from another country who happens to not be a resident and wants to sponsor them? Does she hv to wait until she earns a certain income before she can sponsor her partner? What if she has a disability?


----------



## Mish

CCZA said:


> Mish I understand that it doesnt apply to anyone now, Im saying that in future it could discriminate against some sponsors in future. I think the article I read a few days ago did mention that possibility. Im not only concerned abt myself but also future sponsors that may find that they are ineligible to sponsor their partner if they didnt meet certain criteria through no fault of their own (eg a disability). Unless say for example DIBP exempted people with a disability from a minimum income requirement (if it was ever made to be law). To me, the potential is there to make it more difficult for couples as if its not already hard enough


I think the way to look at it is that the sponsor has to be able to support the applicant in way of food, accommodation etc, so how can they do that if they are not getting earning enough money? I imagine that some people would be exempt, but I don't imagine that an unemployed person would be.



CCZA said:


> Mish, does that apply to sponsors in the UK that hv disabilities? What abt single mothers that have left a DV relationship in the UK who can only work part time because they hv young children to take care of? What if that single mother meets a man from another country who happens to not be a resident and wants to sponsor them? Does she hv to wait until she earns a certain income before she can sponsor her partner? What if she has a disability?


I don't know alot about the UK but I do know that there are some people that are exempt from the minimum amount. I know in the UK that people on a carers allowance are exempt, I would assume people on a disability allowance would be too.

I have heard of stories where single mums have had to put their kids into daycare of get someone to look at their child so that they can earn the minimum amount of money required to sponsor their spouse. They need to earn a specific amount for 12 months however they can apply after 6 months (I hope that makes sense).

I also believe with the UK they cannot apply for a spouse visa from a tourist visa which is very interesting. They also have to sit an English test and last I heard they were increasing the requirement for it because they thought it was too hard.


----------



## CCZA

Mish said:


> I think the way to look at it is that the sponsor has to be able to support the applicant in way of food, accommodation etc, so how can they do that if they are not getting earning enough money? I imagine that some people would be exempt, but I don't imagine that an unemployed person would be.
> 
> I don't know alot about the UK but I do know that there are some people that are exempt from the minimum amount. I know in the UK that people on a carers allowance are exempt, I would assume people on a disability allowance would be too.
> 
> I have heard of stories where single mums have had to put their kids into daycare of get someone to look at their child so that they can earn the minimum amount of money required to sponsor their spouse. They need to earn a specific amount for 12 months however they can apply after 6 months (I hope that makes sense).
> 
> I also believe with the UK they cannot apply for a spouse visa from a tourist visa which is very interesting. They also have to sit an English test and last I heard they were increasing the requirement for it because they thought it was too hard.


Yes I understand what youre saying Mish but it seems unfair when generations of Australians can be welfare dependent and its "excused" somewhat because they happen to be born here. (which they are now trying to stop which is a good thing). A person whos been on newstart most of their life can meet and marry another person whos been on newstart most of their life and its ok? Its well known that people still do find ways around the work study centrelink requirement and nothing is done abt those people. But if someone happens to meet a non citizen who works and is educated they are treated as though its a crime for meeting them at all. In Australia everyone is expected to be as self sufficent and as least welfare dependent as possible and that includes people who arent residents (eg intermational students) so I dont see how any extra pressure on sponsors is going to help. when two people are together they will do anything to stay together. In my case, I have to live in Australia because my wife has children here. Maybe a sponsor relies on the applicant not the other way round. It seems unfair to blanket people with strict requirements that might not necessarily be fair or appropriate in all situations. What abt any children involved?


----------



## Mish

CCZA said:


> Yes I understand what youre saying Mish but it seems unfair when generations of Australians can be welfare dependent and its "excused" somewhat because they happen to be born here. (which they are now trying to stop which is a good thing). A person whos been on newstart most of their life can meet and marry another person whos been on newstart most of their life and its ok? Its well known that people still do find ways around the work study centrelink requirement and nothing is done abt those people. But if someone happens to meet a non citizen who works and is educated they are treated as though its a crime for meeting them at all. In Australia everyone is expected to be as self sufficent and as least welfare dependent as possible and that includes people who arent residents (eg intermational students) so I dont see how any extra pressure on sponsors is going to help. when two people are together they will do anything to stay together. In my case, I have to live in Australia because my wife has children here. Maybe a sponsor relies on the applicant not the other way round. It seems unfair to blanket people with strict requirements that might not necessarily be fair or appropriate in all situations. What abt any children involved?


IF it does get implemented then I would very surprised if someone one newstart was exempt. The only people I could imagine being exempt are those that want to work that can't ie. caring for someone or someone with a disability. Furthermore, someone with newstart would not make enough money to meet the requirements I imagine. At a guess I would thinking that if it did get implemented that would be looking at around $30k per year for the requirement.

One thing that the UK does is that the requirement has to be met at both stages (temporary and permanent) but at the second stage the applicants income can be brought into consideration where the first stage it can't. The UK also has a savings route where if they have enough money in a savings account untouched for 6 months then they don't need to meet the income requirements either.

Unfortunately it situations it is never going to fit everyone but they also need to look at fraudsters and how they are being successful. Unfortunately this puts people from the same countries under the same conditions. I do really feel for DIBP as they are under so much pressure to get the visas granted but at the same time under pressure to make sure they reject the fraudsters.


----------



## CCZA

Mish said:


> IF it does get implemented then I would very surprised if someone one newstart was exempt. The only people I could imagine being exempt are those that want to work that can't ie. caring for someone or someone with a disability. Furthermore, someone with newstart would not make enough money to meet the requirements I imagine. At a guess I would thinking that if it did get implemented that would be looking at around $30k per year for the requirement.
> 
> One thing that the UK does is that the requirement has to be met at both stages (temporary and permanent) but at the second stage the applicants income can be brought into consideration where the first stage it can't. The UK also has a savings route where if they have enough money in a savings account untouched for 6 months then they don't need to meet the income requirements either.
> 
> Unfortunately it situations it is never going to fit everyone but they also need to look at fraudsters and how they are being successful. Unfortunately this puts people from the same countries under the same conditions. I do really feel for DIBP as they are under so much pressure to get the visas granted but at the same time under pressure to make sure they reject the fraudsters.


Yes you are very right. Its important to filter out the people who are doing the wrong thing of course but I think it would be better to make it easier for people to get PR to start with then later on if its proven it was all fake then reject them. I'm not an expert, but in your opinion do you think something like that would work?


----------



## Mish

CCZA said:


> Yes you are very right. Its important to filter out the people who are doing the wrong thing of course but I think it would be better to make it easier for people to get PR to start with then later on if its proven it was all fake then reject them. I'm not an expert, but in your opinion do you think something like that would work?


I honestly don't think something like getting PR straight up would work because they would need to increase the processing times alot. When you look at what it currently is which for example: 1 year living together, 2 years until PR eligibility and than 18 months till PR = 4.5 years. If you make the time less than it opens it up alot more to fraudsters. Also in all honesty 1 year together prior to applying for the 820 is not alot of time and evidence for DIBP to assess. One would think that it is harder for a fraudster to keep it up as time goes by so cutting out the 820 stage would reduce the time alot, keeping it as it is hopefully helps them find the fraudsters.

Additionally, both the US and UK have the temporary and permanent stage too so it would highly unlikely that Australia would do something like that. We want to stop the fraudsters applying not give them incentives to apply.


----------



## CCZA

CCZA said:


> Yes you are very right. Its important to filter out the people who are doing the wrong thing of course but I think it would be better to make it easier for people to get PR to start with then later on if its proven it was all fake then reject them. I'm not an expert, but in your opinion do you think something like that would work?


I mean the government is already bringing in laws to revoke citizenship so why could that not apply to spouse visa applicants who are found to have been involved in a fake or non-genuine relationship? Does it really matter when the person gets PR in that case? A fake relationship can surely be proven with or without PR or citizenship.

It would make it easier for DIBP too I think. Instead of taking thousands of emails from impatient and frustrated people (many of whom are genuine) they could just reject those they truly believe have been involved in fake relationships or marriages.

My wife has heard of cases in the past where people have used someone to get PR, even had children with them to make it look genuine, broken up with that person and gone on later to sponsor another person. Even if the sponsor were to report them, DIBP would simply deem it too late to do anything about it because they have already been granted PR or citizenship. It makes no sense.

Another case she heard of was a woman whose husband applied for PR without her knowledge somehow by forging her signature.(were not sure if that is possible) but there are people who have PR even now who could have committed fraud or been involved in fake marriages


----------



## Mish

CCZA said:


> I mean the government is already bringing in laws to revoke citizenship so why could that not apply to spouse visa applicants who are found to have been involved in a fake or non-genuine relationship? Does it really matter when the person gets PR in that case? A fake relationship can surely be proven with or without PR or citizenship.
> 
> It would make it easier for DIBP too I think. Instead of taking thousands of emails from impatient and frustrated people (many of whom are genuine) they could just reject those they truly believe have been involved in fake relationships or marriages.
> 
> My wife has heard of cases in the past where people have used someone to get PR, even had children with them to make it look genuine, broken up with that person and gone on later to sponsor another person. Even if the sponsor were to report them, DIBP would simply deem it too late to do anything about it because they have already been granted PR or citizenship. It makes no sense.
> 
> Another case she heard of was a woman whose husband applied for PR without her knowledge somehow by forging her signature.(were not sure if that is possible) but there are people who have PR even now who could have committed fraud or been involved in fake marriages


They would need to change the legislation for something like that to happen and even then maybe the sponsor would not report it as being a fake relationship so they would keep in PR.

I honestly don't mind the waiting if it catches fraudsters. The only issue I have is the lack of communication and it would good to have an automated email go out if the processing times have increased or have something saying .... you are x number in queue or even saying the approximate time the visa should be granted.

There was a story on ACA maybe 12 months ago about a guy that was sponsored on a partner visa and had a child with the sponsor and then left her after he got his PR and pays something like $10 a week in child support because he works cash in hand and doesn't declare it. He then married in his home country and then sponsored them to come to Australia.

Someone told who is involved heavily in stopping people from getting scammed told me about a specific country (I will not mention the country here as I do not believe in tainting everyone with the same brush) and they purposely have kids with the sponsor so that they can get PR and if they woman can't have kids then they find someone who can have a kid. I was also told that they only know of one person from this country that have stayed together after PR was granted. To make matters worse when they get PR and leave they don't pay any child support and don't have any contact with the child afterwards as it was their "meal ticket".

It is sad how stories like these tarnish it for all the good people from the "bad" countries. However, I do believe that DIBP need to change some requirements, what they are I do not know.

There was something posted recently by one of the migration agents that the refusal rate of 820's is almost 50%, I would be interested to know how many of those are fraud and also how many are successful at AAT. I would be very interested to see statistics or the 801's.


----------



## CCZA

Mish said:


> I honestly don't think something like getting PR straight up would work because they would need to increase the processing times alot. When you look at what it currently is which for example: 1 year living together, 2 years until PR eligibility and than 18 months till PR = 4.5 years. If you make the time less than it opens it up alot more to fraudsters. Also in all honesty 1 year together prior to applying for the 820 is not alot of time and evidence for DIBP to assess. One would think that it is harder for a fraudster to keep it up as time goes by so cutting out the 820 stage would reduce the time alot, keeping it as it is hopefully helps them find the fraudsters.
> 
> Additionally, both the US and UK have the temporary and permanent stage too so it would highly unlikely that Australia would do something like that. We want to stop the fraudsters applying not give them incentives to apply.


Yes thats true. But still whether they get rejected now or later surely it makes no difference. All the fraudsters have to do is keep up an act for a few years and then they're home free.

But why do genuine people have to suffer. We have only waited 219 days till now which isn't that bad considering how long others are still waiting but still its very difficult living with daily uncertainty.

Do you know if my wife having children here makes any difference? If I was rejected I would have to leave Australia and either my wife would have to stay here with her children and not see me except by coming to see me in Jordan, or come back to Jordan and live with me. She can't bring her children back to Jordan to live with us because her ex husband lives here and also has a right to see his children. That by itself is causing her a lot of worry and anxiety. And me too.Either way over time it will be proven our relationship is genuine no matter what happens but still it is frustrating not knowing what's going to happen next


----------



## CCZA

CCZA said:


> I mean the government is already bringing in laws to revoke citizenship so why could that not apply to spouse visa applicants who are found to have been involved in a fake or non-genuine relationship? Does it really matter when the person gets PR in that case? A fake relationship can surely be proven with or without PR or citizenship.
> 
> It would make it easier for DIBP too I think. Instead of taking thousands of emails from impatient and frustrated people (many of whom are genuine) they could just reject those they truly believe have been involved in fake relationships or marriages.
> 
> My wife has heard of cases in the past where people have used someone to get PR, even had children with them to make it look genuine, broken up with that person and gone on later to sponsor another person. Even if the sponsor were to report them, DIBP would simply deem it too late to do anything about it because they have already been granted PR or citizenship. It makes no sense.
> 
> Another case she heard of was a woman whose husband applied for PR without her knowledge somehow by forging her signature.(were not sure if that is possible) but there are people who have PR even now who could have committed fraud or been involved in fake marriages


My wife has four children already, 2 of whom are still young. I could have children with her but I choose not to right now because I treat her as I would any woman who has 4 children and that is that 4 children is quite enough. I may have children with her in future if her health and our circumstances allow it. I don't feel the need to have children with her just for immigration purposes and how sad that there are people out there that would have children just to get PR


----------



## Mish

CCZA said:


> Yes thats true. But still whether they get rejected now or later surely it makes no difference. All the fraudsters have to do is keep up an act for a few years and then they're home free.
> 
> But why do genuine people have to suffer. We have only waited 219 days till now which isn't that bad considering how long others are still waiting but still its very difficult living with daily uncertainty.
> 
> Do you know if my wife having children here makes any difference? If I was rejected I would have to leave Australia and either my wife would have to stay here with her children and not see me except by coming to see me in Jordan, or come back to Jordan and live with me. She can't bring her children back to Jordan to live with us because her ex husband lives here and also has a right to see his children. That by itself is causing her a lot of worry and anxiety. And me too.Either way over time it will be proven our relationship is genuine no matter what happens but still it is frustrating not knowing what's going to happen next


I can't see how it would make a difference. If a person gets rejected they are given review rights so they can stay onshore on a BVA. AAT will decide if they agree or disagree with DIBP.


----------



## nangu1010

EDT said:


> What ennoy the hell out of me is that they're so quick to take your money but can't be bother to process your application within a reasonable timeline.
> 
> Yes it's a privilege to get a visa from Australia but we deserve some respect as well . We are human beings and living in fear everyday is a misery let alone not be able to find FT employment because you don't have PR.
> 
> Imagine having to wait for 18months for PR then one morning you get the bad letter 'decline' . Do you how disturbing it is


DIBP system is fairly for all applicants however there are some ...for us.
When I applied for better jobs, company asked me about my visa, I answered TR, they walk away, pr I might get a job. 
I'm surely think you and others are happy to take another actions such as interview, extra further information or even refused that might be easier to win when appealing. But we are living with a lot of fears and no limit time about case. Shit.....


----------



## Mania

It's not really PERMANENT residency if it's susceptible to being revoked after an assessment.....its permanent resident pending assessment...which would basically be a provisional resident.

So effectively PR in name only - You would only find employers asking "how long have you been on the 801" then refusing you work for 18 months until they think that the assessment would reasonably have been completed.


----------



## CCZA

Mania said:


> It's not really PERMANENT residency if it's susceptible to being revoked after an assessment.....its permanent resident pending assessment...which would basically be a provisional resident.
> 
> So effectively PR in name only - You would only find employers asking "how long have you been on the 801" then refusing you work for 18 months until they think that the assessment would reasonably have been completed.


Yes that's true but now citizens can lose their citizenship. they can be deported back to their country of birth. I think some NZ citizens have already been deported under these new laws if theyve committed a crime or something. So a fake marriage to gain citizenship is a crime therefore grounds to revoke PR or citizenship. People who know theyve been scammed dont realise untill the scammer leaves. If evidence can be collected to prove a fake marriage before PR why not evidence collected after PR. There are cases out there already and nothing is done about it because the person has never been convicted of a "crime". the scammed sponsor wouldnt be the only person who would know abt the scam, their family and friends would be witnesses to what they did too.

In the case of a sponsor being involved in a scam marriage it is harder to prove but to me its no different to say for example a citizen couple that tells Centrelink they are separated and not in a relationship when they really are just to get extra money for years on end, or a person on newstart working on cash for years to get extra money. There are many ways people rort the system in Australia for money or other benefits and Immigration is only one of them. Its all a form of fraud.


----------



## Limenko

Hi guys, first time poster here but a long time lurker. 

My wife and I used this site to put together our application back in Feb 14 and followed up a few posts as to how to put our application together. We got the 820 in October 2015 and applied for the 801 in Feb 2016 and it got granted today, a little over 12 months. 

I rang the DIBP last week to enquire as to the status (as it was more than 12 months) and they said that only one centre is looking at 801s at the moment and there is quite a back log. They said that they would look at the application 'shortly' and we should have an answer 'shortly' too. When I asked what shortly meant, I was told 3-6 months. Thankfully for us it wasn't that long. 

For background my wife is from a low risk country and they didn't need any extra info, mind you we did supply all the docs and evidence with our app as per the guidelines.

Good luck to all still waiting.


----------



## Mish

Congrats Limenko. Can you please fill in your details on the spreadsheet (link on the first post of this thread) if you have not already done that.

We have been seeing a few grants with an eligibility date of around feb/mar 16 lately.


----------



## J&F

Limenko said:


> Hi guys, first time poster here but a long time lurker.
> 
> My wife and I used this site to put together our application back in Feb 14 and followed up a few posts as to how to put our application together. We got the 820 in October 2015 and applied for the 801 in Feb 2016 and it got granted today, a little over 12 months.
> 
> I rang the DIBP last week to enquire as to the status (as it was more than 12 months) and they said that only one centre is looking at 801s at the moment and there is quite a back log. They said that they would look at the application 'shortly' and we should have an answer 'shortly' too. When I asked what shortly meant, I was told 3-6 months. Thankfully for us it wasn't that long.
> 
> For background my wife is from a low risk country and they didn't need any extra info, mind you we did supply all the docs and evidence with our app as per the guidelines.
> 
> Good luck to all still waiting.


Congrats to you. 12 months seems to be the major number for some of us.

We're also low risk and I just spent a nice hour or so on the phone to Immigration and spoke to a nice lady who gave me the 820 grant number (which is what I was after) who then volunteered the information that my husband's application was "assessment ready/being assessed". Wow, we may get a grant hopefully in May or June (fingers crossed).


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> Congrats to you. 12 months seems to be the major number for some of us.
> 
> We're also low risk and I just spent a nice hour or so on the phone to Immigration and spoke to a nice lady who gave me the 820 grant number (which is what I was after) who then volunteered the information that my husband's application was "assessment ready/being assessed". Wow, we may get a grant hopefully in May or June (fingers crossed).


I assume that assessment ready means that it has gone through the person who checks for the AFP etc.


----------



## J&F

Mish said:


> I assume that assessment ready means that it has gone through the person who checks for the AFP etc.


Absolutely no idea. I was just happy to be able to speak to a real live person lol.

The 801 will come when it comes, but now I have VEVO on my phone I can check it any time I want.


----------



## CCZA

Maximelian said:


> The migration agent is wrong,
> 
> Any visa relaitet to Australian families like 801
> are right not a privilege.


I think the migration agent meant that immigration views the grant of a visa as a privilege, not a right.

I believe it is a right as long as the two people involved are in a genuine relationship and that the applicant then goes on to live here respecting the laws and culture here.

I think its a privilege for anyone to work live or study in Australia whether you are born here or not because its a beautiful country.

I believe that if any person does the wrong thing in Australia related to a visa, citizen or not, born here or not, then its wrong.


----------



## Miri24

Hello everyone,

This waiting game is really starting to get to me- I was super relaxed with my 820, but those waiting times for the 801 are horrendous. They should take more time for the first step and check everything they need to check, but once it's approved the 801 shouldn't take as long as it does for some around here. In the end It's checking the same stuff! They approved it the first time around, I don't understand why it would take that long to approve it again 
My eligibility date was 10th of March 16, so I'm close in reaching the 12 months mark- I went with an agent and he contacted Immi last week, but we are yet to hear back.

They should at least shorten the requirement to 6 months instead of 12 months of having your PR in order to be eligible to apply for your citizenship if you've waited that long in just being approved your permanent visa


----------



## Mania

J&F said:


> Absolutely no idea. I was just happy to be able to speak to a real live person lol.
> 
> The 801 will come when it comes, but now I have VEVO on my phone I can check it any time I want.


Progressively more and more until it becomes a manic obsession &#128520;.


----------



## Mish

Miri24 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This waiting game is really starting to get to me- I was super relaxed with my 820, but those waiting times for the 801 are horrendous. They should take more time for the first step and check everything they need to check, but once it's approved the 801 shouldn't take as long as it does for some around here. In the end It's checking the same stuff! They approved it the first time around, I don't understand why it would take that long to approve it again
> My eligibility date was 10th of March 16, so I'm close in reaching the 12 months mark- I went with an agent and he contacted Immi last week, but we are yet to hear back.
> 
> They should at least shorten the requirement to 6 months instead of 12 months of having your PR in order to be eligible to apply for your citizenship if you've waited that long in just being approved your permanent visa


We have seen some grants from Feb and Mar 16 eligibility dates recently so if you are lucky you may get it soon.

Unfortunately going to a migration won't help. Stacey who has been waiting from for 15 months has a migration agent and is still waiting (from the UK).

Unfortunately we just all need to be patient, that is all we can do.


----------



## een

my pals 801 was granted today , paper application eligible in april last year and granted in march just on the 11 month mark.


----------



## 255746

Limenko said:


> Hi guys, first time poster here but a long time lurker.
> 
> My wife and I used this site to put together our application back in Feb 14 and followed up a few posts as to how to put our application together. We got the 820 in October 2015 and applied for the 801 in Feb 2016 and it got granted today, a little over 12 months.
> 
> I rang the DIBP last week to enquire as to the status (as it was more than 12 months) and they said that only one centre is looking at 801s at the moment and there is quite a back log. They said that they would look at the application 'shortly' and we should have an answer 'shortly' too. When I asked what shortly meant, I was told 3-6 months. Thankfully for us it wasn't that long.
> 
> For background my wife is from a low risk country and they didn't need any extra info, mind you we did supply all the docs and evidence with our app as per the guidelines.
> 
> Good luck to all still waiting.


Congrats!!! Did you provide an updated police check at any time? I am just wondering as my police check recently expired (older than 12 months) but as I applied by paper I think I need to wait until they ask for it as this is what I was told by immi. I was wondering if anyone here was approved with a technically expired police check?


----------



## Mish

Blomma said:


> Congrats!!! Did you provide an updated police check at any time? I am just wondering as my police check recently expired (older than 12 months) but as I applied by paper I think I need to wait until they ask for it as this is what I was told by immi. I was wondering if anyone here was approved with a technically expired police check?


BionicAllah did.


----------



## Dooda

Mish said:


> BionicAllah did.


Is this supposed to be funny?!?
LOL


----------



## Mish

Dooda said:


> Is this supposed to be funny?!?
> LOL


No!!!!!! If you took the time to look at this thread and the spreadsheet you would see that is their forum name!!!


----------



## Dooda

I just checked the spreadsheet.coolio!


----------



## Loui

Miri24 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This waiting game is really starting to get to me- I was super relaxed with my 820, but those waiting times for the 801 are horrendous. They should take more time for the first step and check everything they need to check, but once it's approved the 801 shouldn't take as long as it does for some around here. In the end It's checking the same stuff! They approved it the first time around, I don't understand why it would take that long to approve it again
> My eligibility date was 10th of March 16, so I'm close in reaching the 12 months mark- I went with an agent and he contacted Immi last week, but we are yet to hear back.
> 
> They should at least shorten the requirement to 6 months instead of 12 months of having your PR in order to be eligible to apply for your citizenship if you've waited that long in just being approved your permanent visa


I completely agree with you! I was not at all stressed about waiting for my 820 and that only took 9 months. Waiting for my 801 I'm finding super stressful and upsetting and more because I don't feel it is a fair process! I've been waiting for over 18 months now and I find it really upsetting when others get theirs granted in less than 12 months. It really is the luck of the draw with how efficient your case officer is! Mine must be on maternity leave or something!!! But apart from that looks like I'm doomed to be forever living in LIMBO LAND


----------



## J&F

Loui said:


> I completely agree with you! I was not at all stressed about waiting for my 820 and that only took 9 months. Waiting for my 801 I'm finding super stressful and upsetting and more because I don't feel it is a fair process! I've been waiting for over 18 months now and I find it really upsetting when others get theirs granted in less than 12 months. It really is the luck of the draw with how efficient your case officer is! Mine must be on maternity leave or something!!! But apart from that looks like I'm doomed to be forever living in LIMBO LAND


Hi there, I know you've been waiting a long time, but during the wait have you been uploading evidence/documents? Just had a bit of a thought yesterday and am interested to hear.


----------



## Mish

J&F said:


> Hi there, I know you've been waiting a long time, but during the wait have you been uploading evidence/documents? Just had a bit of a thought yesterday and am interested to hear.


According to the spreadsheet they lodged by paper so it is not an option.


----------



## Loui

J&F said:


> Hi there, I know you've been waiting a long time, but during the wait have you been uploading evidence/documents? Just had a bit of a thought yesterday and am interested to hear.


No I did a paper submission back in 2015 and when I email them to ask if they need anything else they tell me 'to be patient' and they 'will be in contact if they need anything else'. I'm getting nowhere so have had to lodge formal complaints


----------



## Limenko

Blomma said:


> Congrats!!! Did you provide an updated police check at any time? I am just wondering as my police check recently expired (older than 12 months) but as I applied by paper I think I need to wait until they ask for it as this is what I was told by immi. I was wondering if anyone here was approved with a technically expired police check?


No updated police check just the one that was done in Feb 16.


----------



## EDT

Loui said:


> I completely agree with you! I was not at all stressed about waiting for my 820 and that only took 9 months. Waiting for my 801 I'm finding super stressful and upsetting and more because I don't feel it is a fair process! I've been waiting for over 18 months now and I find it really upsetting when others get theirs granted in less than 12 months. It really is the luck of the draw with how efficient your case officer is! Mine must be on maternity leave or something!!! But apart from that looks like I'm doomed to be forever living in LIMBO LAND


I just hope your application has not been misplaced . 18 months is a long time to be waiting . What exactly are they checking? You need to take matter into hands.


----------



## Loui

I keep emailing and complaining and they keep ignoring me or tell me to be patient! I've had enough!! I can't believe I have had to wait this long. It's not fair! They are messing with my life  
I've complained to GFU so many times and the ombudsman! I really hope something is done about this as there is only so far you can go in terms of complaining. It's not nice to be ignored and treated so badly.


----------



## EDT

Loui said:


> I keep emailing and complaining and they keep ignoring me or tell me to be patient! I've had enough!! I can't believe I have had to wait this long. It's not fair! They are messing with my life
> I've complained to GFU so many times and the ombudsman! I really hope something is done about this as there is only so far you can go in terms of complaining. It's not nice to be ignored and treated so badly.


Where are you from if you don't mind?


----------



## Loui

EDT said:


> Where are you from if you don't mind?


I am from the UK


----------



## anne89

Hi guys,

I have been a silent reader for a while now and I thought its time I should share.
I am originally from South Africa and date of eligibility for PR was on the 17th of July 2016. I had submitted all relevant documents on the 15th of July 2016 and I have received no communication from the department since.

I do understand due to the large volume of applicants there would be a wait but now the waiting is starting to stress me out as my husband and I have recently discussed starting a family which I am really excited about however my dilemma is with my job and PR.

I have a good job in a really good but large company for 2 years now and I am on a fixed term contract with a clause stating upon PR I will be transferred to a permanent staff member and here comes the worry part, I am concerned about starting a family and whether we should wait due to not really having security with my job in regards to maternity leave etc and ultimately it all boils down to me being granted my PR so I have peace of mind with work. 

Maybe I am over thinking this. Has anyone else been in a similar situation with their job?


----------



## starlight

anne89 said:


> I have a good job in a really good but large company for 2 years now and I am on a fixed term contract with a clause stating upon PR I will be transferred to a permanent staff member and here comes the worry part, I am concerned about starting a family and whether we should wait due to not really having security with my job in regards to maternity leave etc and ultimately it all boils down to me being granted my PR so I have peace of mind with work.
> 
> Maybe I am over thinking this. Has anyone else been in a similar situation with their job?


Unfortunately, we are all in the same boat and since mid July isn't all that long that you've been waiting 
I try to just live my life the way I would normally (except not being able to study at this point) and trust that the visa will come through eventually. 
I'm not willing to put my life and all life plans on hold just because of these ridiculously long processing times


----------



## EDT

anne89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been a silent reader for a while now and I thought its time I should share.
> I am originally from South Africa and date of eligibility for PR was on the 17th of July 2016. I had submitted all relevant documents on the 15th of July 2016 and I have received no communication from the department since.
> 
> I do understand due to the large volume of applicants there would be a wait but now the waiting is starting to stress me out as my husband and I have recently discussed starting a family which I am really excited about however my dilemma is with my job and PR.
> 
> I have a good job in a really good but large company for 2 years now and I am on a fixed term contract with a clause stating upon PR I will be transferred to a permanent staff member and here comes the worry part, I am concerned about starting a family and whether we should wait due to not really having security with my job in regards to maternity leave etc and ultimately it all boils down to me being granted my PR so I have peace of mind with work.
> 
> Maybe I am over thinking this. Has anyone else been in a similar situation with their job?


You are not alone in this battle . It's been 9months since my husband has been waiting for his PR. he had to defer his studies because we can't afford international fees. 
It's ridiculous to live in fear trust me


----------



## Mish

anne89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been a silent reader for a while now and I thought its time I should share.
> I am originally from South Africa and date of eligibility for PR was on the 17th of July 2016. I had submitted all relevant documents on the 15th of July 2016 and I have received no communication from the department since.
> 
> I do understand due to the large volume of applicants there would be a wait but now the waiting is starting to stress me out as my husband and I have recently discussed starting a family which I am really excited about however my dilemma is with my job and PR.
> 
> I have a good job in a really good but large company for 2 years now and I am on a fixed term contract with a clause stating upon PR I will be transferred to a permanent staff member and here comes the worry part, I am concerned about starting a family and whether we should wait due to not really having security with my job in regards to maternity leave etc and ultimately it all boils down to me being granted my PR so I have peace of mind with work.
> 
> Maybe I am over thinking this. Has anyone else been in a similar situation with their job?


Your employment agreement should have about maternity leave and if it is paid or unpaid leave. If it is unpaid then you need to meet the conditions set out by Centrelink ie. x number of hours per week for x number of months.

Some parenting allowances you don't need to be PR so you can check to see if this is one of them.

It is best to just to live your life and not put it on hold because of PR.


----------



## Nep

19th Months Running ..Still no response at all.. I have send them email with a personal letter as well , telling how delaying the process affecting our our daily lives etc .. But it seems like they don't care whatever you tell them... 
Has anyone from high risk country waiting more then 18 months or 19 months..
Thanks


----------



## Mish

Nep said:


> 19th Months Running ..Still no response at all.. I have send them email with a personal letter as well , telling how delaying the process affecting our our daily lives etc .. But it seems like they don't care whatever you tell them...
> Has anyone from high risk country waiting more then 18 months or 19 months..
> Thanks


We have people from both high risk and low risk countries waiting over 18 months for a visa.

I don't see you on the waiting spreadsheet (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1PkpRfUq585LAjAXhy4x4Pkq-vQl2esK_wDcLXAagFJ8/edit#gid=0) so you can put yourself on it and you can also check to see how long other people have been waiting as well.

I think we have someone waiting around 22 months at the moment.


----------



## nangu1010

Nep said:


> 19th Months Running ..Still no response at all.. I have send them email with a personal letter as well , telling how delaying the process affecting our our daily lives etc .. But it seems like they don't care whatever you tell them...
> Has anyone from high risk country waiting more then 18 months or 19 months..
> Thanks


Immigration does not care about people, they know to make huge profits by increasing fees. What the hell with their system....shit 
Also they claimed that fake marriage has been increasing so case officers are careful to assess the application. If that was a case, they should take further action such as interview or request more evidences. Why did they just delay it? 
DIPB of Australia said their system is fairness, however getting pr just like a game luck of draw
I personally guest they forgot some application
We should make online petition to fight for our rights.


----------



## Maximelian

nangu1010 said:


> Hi mate
> My feeling is some applications have been forgetting by case officers or admin. Plus huge volume of applications will be coming everyday so that's why they miss our case or lost somewhere, even they don't know who responsible for it.
> They did not follow the queue at all instead random draw of game. We are really happy to take another action such as interview, request further documatary or evidences...however we can't wait without know what going on.


Yes I agree with you,some application can be lost or missed and this is what happened to me.
A few weeks ago I contacted the DIBP to check the progress of my application Because I have completed 16 months from my eligibility date(My eligibility date was 20th of October 2015)
but the department employee was not able to find my application in their system, he tried three times by using my details but no result ,he advised me to write an email to the processing center and write all my information to check the status of my application,So I sent an email to the processing center more than 4 weeks ago(I got just the AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED RESPONSE) but so far no answer.

Apparently they had lost my application although VEVO Says my visa 820 In Effect !

It seems that if the waiting period take more than 13 months it Probable that application may have been lost.


----------



## gretz57

*Waiting for PR to study*



anne89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been a silent reader for a while now and I thought its time I should share.
> I am originally from South Africa and date of eligibility for PR was on the 17th of July 2016. I had submitted all relevant documents on the 15th of July 2016 and I have received no communication from the department since.
> 
> I do understand due to the large volume of applicants there would be a wait but now the waiting is starting to stress me out as my husband and I have recently discussed starting a family which I am really excited about however my dilemma is with my job and PR.
> 
> I have a good job in a really good but large company for 2 years now and I am on a fixed term contract with a clause stating upon PR I will be transferred to a permanent staff member and here comes the worry part, I am concerned about starting a family and whether we should wait due to not really having security with my job in regards to maternity leave etc and ultimately it all boils down to me being granted my PR so I have peace of mind with work.
> 
> Maybe I am over thinking this. Has anyone else been in a similar situation with their job?


Hi,
I was eligible to file for 801 on 04/06/2016 and submitted on paper on 06/06/2016. I received acknowledgement from DIBP on 17 June 2016 that they received my application . In the acknowledgement letter that I received , it was stated that the processing was between 6-8 months. After that I did not hear anything from them. So, when 8 months passed I wrote to them to inquire about my status, just the same with others who tried to inquire ,I received a reply stating that they will not answer my query when my application is below 12-18 months. Apparently, the message was clear, to wait from 6-8 months to 12-18 months. I am on my 9.2 months now.

The issue is still related to job because although I have a good job now for more than two(2) years , as permanent part-time employee, I need to upgrade my qualifications and I need to take up another course or a Diploma to pursue a career improvement. However, with my temporary partner's visa( subclass 820) the gov't will not subsidize my schooling. Under the new gov't policy which took effect in 2015, only Australians and Permanent residents are entitled to gov't subsidy and support from the gov't like study now and pay later plan.Hence, I have to wait for my permanent residency visa before I can take up a Diploma course. I am not young but my desire to pursue higher education is still within my plan. In the meantime, I just have to do what I can and that is to continue working. Fingers crossed, I am hoping to enroll next year. I just have to think positive and never lose hope.


----------



## Loui

Maximelian said:


> Yes I agree with you,some application can be lost or missed and this is what happened to me.
> A few weeks ago I contacted the DIBP to check the progress of my application Because I have completed 16 months from my eligibility date(My eligibility date was 20th of October 2015)
> but the department employee was not able to find my application in their system, he tried three times by using my details but no result ,he advised me to write an email to the processing center and write all my information to check the status of my application,So I sent an email to the processing center more than 4 weeks ago(I got just the AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED RESPONSE) but so far no answer.
> 
> Apparently they had lost my application although VEVO Says my visa 820 In Effect !
> 
> It seems that if the waiting period take more than 13 months it Probable that application may have been lost.


Hi my application has not been lost. I have contacted immigration and they tell me they are processing my application. They even looked some of my details up so I know they haven't lost my application. I have been waiting for over 18 months now.


----------



## Mania

Maximelian said:


> Yes I agree with you,some application can be lost or missed and this is what happened to me.
> A few weeks ago I contacted the DIBP to check the progress of my application Because I have completed 16 months from my eligibility date(My eligibility date was 20th of October 2015)
> but the department employee was not able to find my application in their system, he tried three times by using my details but no result ,he advised me to write an email to the processing center and write all my information to check the status of my application,So I sent an email to the processing center more than 4 weeks ago(I got just the AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED RESPONSE) but so far no answer.
> 
> Apparently they had lost my application although VEVO Says my visa 820 In Effect !
> 
> It seems that if the waiting period take more than 13 months it Probable that application may have been lost.


Considering the fact that there were 70,000 in the family stream as of June last year yet there is under 50,000 spaces allocated for these people it stands to reason that delays are inevitable. Further to this the waiting times are elevated to 12-18 months. It does not stand to reason that the department has "lost" all applications that are over 13 months old.

Any applications that take less then the service standard are in effect taking up a place from this years visa allocation and as such mean that 1 less 801/100 can be granted from the outstanding queue within the processing year.

Further to this, losing an electronic application would be a hard thing to do. A paper one going missing would be an isolated incident, not occurring on mass.


----------



## starlight

Good morning,

Does anyone have an official source of how long processing times were stated at in March 2016? That's when I was eligible but I never got an acknowledgement letter (only an Email that my details in Immi have changed) stating the processing times like gretz57 (I applied online though).

I'd just like to have some sort of 'evidence' what the processing times were like when I applied. From memory it was less than 12 months and I am waiting close to 12 months now.

Looks like they have increased them again too


----------



## Mish

They were 6 to 8 months back then but doesn't matter as they go off what it is now. They will just tell you that they have changed (same as gretz).


----------



## starlight

Thanks Mish. This is just outrageous. As far as I'm concerned I've never been advised of this change and it shouldn't be my responsibility to check their website permanently. I was planning to potentially enroll in Uni for this semester which would've been fine with the processing times stated. Now I lost another year 

But I know, we just have to be patient...
It's just so frustrating when you see other people getting their visa before you :/


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately they just say what the times were at time of eligibility date. They have now taken these times out.

There was someone that mentioned uni to them and they were told that they have study rights on the 820.

Is enrolling mid year an option?

I believe there are quite alot of people that are waiting for PR to enrol in uni.


----------



## EDT

starlight said:


> Thanks Mish. This is just outrageous. As far as I'm concerned I've never been advised of this change and it shouldn't be my responsibility to check their website permanently. I was planning to potentially enroll in Uni for this semester which would've been fine with the processing times stated. Now I lost another year
> 
> But I know, we just have to be patient...
> It's just so frustrating when you see other people getting their visa before you :/


I feel your pain . My hubby is also waiting for PR to start uni.

He was eligible for PR last year June 5th and we haven't heard single word since. 
Unfortunately, he had to defer this semester for the next one .


----------



## nangu1010

Maximelian said:


> Yes I agree with you,some application can be lost or missed and this is what happened to me.
> A few weeks ago I contacted the DIBP to check the progress of my application Because I have completed 16 months from my eligibility date(My eligibility date was 20th of October 2015)
> but the department employee was not able to find my application in their system, he tried three times by using my details but no result ,he advised me to write an email to the processing center and write all my information to check the status of my application,So I sent an email to the processing center more than 4 weeks ago(I got just the AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED RESPONSE) but so far no answer.
> 
> Apparently they had lost my application although VEVO Says my visa 820 In Effect !
> 
> It seems that if the waiting period take more than 13 months it Probable that application may have been lost.


I totally agree with your ideas, some paper application have been missing or lost for sure. 
My eligible date 22/10/12015 that was the same you.
I made an enquiry to immi then got automatically generated response, and nothing after 2 weeks. I sent other email hopefully to make them wake up, so far nothing back.
Why didn't you come to Melbourne partner permanent processing centre and ask straight away?


----------



## nangu1010

Mania said:


> Considering the fact that there were 70,000 in the family stream as of June last year yet there is under 50,000 spaces allocated for these people it stands to reason that delays are inevitable. Further to this the waiting times are elevated to 12-18 months. It does not stand to reason that the department has "lost" all applications that are over 13 months old.
> 
> Any applications that take less then the service standard are in effect taking up a place from this years visa allocation and as such mean that 1 less 801/100 can be granted from the outstanding queue within the processing year.
> 
> Further to this, losing an electronic application would be a hard thing to do. A paper one going missing would be an isolated incident, not occurring on mass.


Online application would not be lost however paper could be. 70000 cases and then delay whole processing, so question is why they did not follow the queue instead of luck of draw game which is the life of human.


----------



## Mania

nangu1010 said:


> Online application would not be lost however paper could be. 70000 cases and then delay whole processing, so question is why they did not follow the queue instead of luck of draw game which is the life of human.


One of many examples I can think of. (Note this is hypothetical and not based on anyone.

Applicant 1 - eligible Jan 01 2015
Applicant 2 - eligible may 01 2015

Applicant 1 - given to case officer Jan 01 2016
Applicant 1 - applicant 1 assessed by case officer march 01 2016 RED FLAG
Applicant 1 - sent for further security checks
Applicant 2 - given to case officer April 01 2016
Applicant 1 - return clear may 01 2016
Applicant 2 - clear by case officer, granted may 02 2016
Applicant 1 - reassessment may 03 2016
Applicant 1 - case officer not happy with evidence may 07 2016
Applicant 1 - 820 application reviewed for discrepancy June 15 2016
Applicant 1 - case officer on holiday for 2 weeks July 01 2016
Applicant 1 - no discrepencys found in allocation 15 July 2016
Applicant 1 - further information request 18 July 2016
Applicant 1 - further information supplied 29 July 2016
Applicant 1 - further information assessed 01 Aug 2016 
Applicant 1 - Granted aug 1 2016

Applicant 1 - 19 month wait
Applicant 2 - 12 month wait

Now increase the workload of the case officer to let's say 20 applicants, you could see how suddenly those waits become much larger as other applications are assessed in each of the breaks of person 1.

This is why it would appear random and unqueued when in reality it is internal delays due to one application requiring a check from a section or person that the other doesn't.

Then once you've thought about 1 case officers workload now think about 2 case officers, one is a high performing workaholic, the second is a low performing im just here for the pay - which member of staff will process your application quicker?


----------



## solskjaer

starlight said:


> Thanks Mish. This is just outrageous. As far as I'm concerned I've never been advised of this change and it shouldn't be my responsibility to check their website permanently. I was planning to potentially enroll in Uni for this semester which would've been fine with the processing times stated. Now I lost another year
> 
> But I know, we just have to be patient...
> It's just so frustrating when you see other people getting their visa before you :/


Are you planning to take bachelor or master degree? Its money vs time game. Although you may have to pay extra for your tuition fee at the moment, you can save some time. Imagine how much you can earn in one year, when you have the certificate. 
Don't let this waiting game ruin your life. Just do what ever you feel like to do.


----------



## TarlarAustralia

Mania said:


> One of many examples I can think of. (Note this is hypothetical and not based on anyone.
> 
> Applicant 1 - eligible Jan 01 2015
> Applicant 2 - eligible may 01 2015
> 
> Applicant 1 - given to case officer Jan 01 2016
> Applicant 1 - applicant 1 assessed by case officer march 01 2016 RED FLAG
> Applicant 1 - sent for further security checks
> Applicant 2 - given to case officer April 01 2016
> Applicant 1 - return clear may 01 2016
> Applicant 2 - clear by case officer, granted may 02 2016
> Applicant 1 - reassessment may 03 2016
> Applicant 1 - case officer not happy with evidence may 07 2016
> Applicant 1 - 820 application reviewed for discrepancy June 15 2016
> Applicant 1 - case officer on holiday for 2 weeks July 01 2016
> Applicant 1 - no discrepencys found in allocation 15 July 2016
> Applicant 1 - further information request 18 July 2016
> Applicant 1 - further information supplied 29 July 2016
> Applicant 1 - further information assessed 01 Aug 2016
> Applicant 1 - Granted aug 1 2016
> 
> Applicant 1 - 19 month wait
> Applicant 2 - 12 month wait
> 
> Now increase the workload of the case officer to let's say 20 applicants, you could see how suddenly those waits become much larger as other applications are assessed in each of the breaks of person 1.
> 
> This is why it would appear random and unqueued when in reality it is internal delays due to one application requiring a check from a section or person that the other doesn't.
> 
> Then once you've thought about 1 case officers workload now think about 2 case officers, one is a high performing workaholic, the second is a low performing im just here for the pay - which member of staff will process your application quicker?


Exactly! To me it would be very hard to grant them in date order. Start assessing them perhaps, but not grant them.


----------



## Saigonant

Apologies if this has been posted before or not allowed.

The official partner risk sheet straight from the department.

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Partnerriskprofile.pdf


----------



## Mania

Saigonant said:


> Apologies if this has been posted before or not allowed.
> 
> The official partner risk sheet straight from the department.
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Partnerriskprofile.pdf


Would be good to have a date against, is it current? 10 years old? Is it an excerpt from PAM?


----------



## Mish

Mania said:


> Then once you've thought about 1 case officers workload now think about 2 case officers, one is a high performing workaholic, the second is a low performing im just here for the pay - which member of staff will process your application quicker?


It could also be that one case officer gets alot of complex cases so that then means that their processing time is longer as they need to ask people for additional information/evidence.

I think another factor would be maybe one case officer does their normal standard hours where another works an extra 1 hour every day and then has a week off where they don't get given any cases, so therefore when they are at work they process alot more cases.

So many reasons for why some are taking longer than others.

Also, you never know certain case officers may do applications from specific countries.


----------



## Saigonant

Mania said:


> Would be good to have a date against, is it current? 10 years old? Is it an excerpt from PAM?


Current. PAM (not sure, but it has been posted elsewhere)


----------



## Mania

Mish said:


> It could also be that one case officer gets alot of complex cases so that then means that their processing time is longer as they need to ask people for additional information/evidence.
> 
> I think another factor would be maybe one case officer does their normal standard hours where another works an extra 1 hour every day and then has a week off where they don't get given any cases, so therefore when they are at work they process alot more cases.
> 
> So many reasons for why some are taking longer than others.
> 
> Also, you never know certain case officers may do applications from specific countries.


Exactly!

Other examples could be - just because your X country documents were certified translated doesn't mean they aren't sat in the queue waiting for X countrys language speaking case officer.

Or perhaps a case requires a second opinion so has to be reassessed by another case officer?


----------



## nangu1010

Mania said:


> One of many examples I can think of. (Note this is hypothetical and not based on anyone.
> 
> Applicant 1 - eligible Jan 01 2015
> Applicant 2 - eligible may 01 2015
> 
> Applicant 1 - given to case officer Jan 01 2016
> Applicant 1 - applicant 1 assessed by case officer march 01 2016 RED FLAG
> Applicant 1 - sent for further security checks
> Applicant 2 - given to case officer April 01 2016
> Applicant 1 - return clear may 01 2016
> Applicant 2 - clear by case officer, granted may 02 2016
> Applicant 1 - reassessment may 03 2016
> Applicant 1 - case officer not happy with evidence may 07 2016
> Applicant 1 - 820 application reviewed for discrepancy June 15 2016
> Applicant 1 - case officer on holiday for 2 weeks July 01 2016
> Applicant 1 - no discrepencys found in allocation 15 July 2016
> Applicant 1 - further information request 18 July 2016
> Applicant 1 - further information supplied 29 July 2016
> Applicant 1 - further information assessed 01 Aug 2016
> Applicant 1 - Granted aug 1 2016
> 
> Applicant 1 - 19 month wait
> Applicant 2 - 12 month wait
> 
> Now increase the workload of the case officer to let's say 20 applicants, you could see how suddenly those waits become much larger as other applications are assessed in each of the breaks of person 1.
> 
> This is why it would appear random and unqueued when in reality it is internal delays due to one application requiring a check from a section or person that the other doesn't.
> 
> Then once you've thought about 1 case officers workload now think about 2 case officers, one is a high performing workaholic, the second is a low performing im just here for the pay - which member of staff will process your application quicker?


I agreed That will be right when applicants need to provide further evidences. 
A lot of cases, eligible date is 20/10/2015, but they did not request any further informations, interview or so on... my question is did they touch on this case or not? 
For example: with the case have been waiting 18 months ( processing time on this around 6-8 months). When you logged your application in, approximately after 4-6 months, they need to open your applicant to assess. If case officers are not happy, they might request further action or test a few months later, or grant visa. 
In the cases are not happy, couple months later they should consider again about 4-6 months. Case officers go on holiday that's not applicants fault mate.
Total 10-12 months. 
How much the fees have been increasing over pass 5 years? That is 400%. This money make immigration could employ more case officers or pay more for those.


----------



## Mania

nangu1010 said:


> I agreed That will be right when applicants need to provide further evidences.
> A lot of cases, eligible date is 20/10/2015, but they did not request any further informations, interview or so on... my question is did they touch on this case or not?
> For example: with the case have been waiting 18 months ( processing time on this around 6-8 months). When you logged your application in, approximately after 4-6 months, they need to open your applicant to assess. If case officers are not happy, they might request further action or test a few months later, or grant visa.
> In the cases are not happy, couple months later they should consider again about 4-6 months. Case officers go on holiday that's not applicants fault mate.
> Total 10-12 months.
> How much the fees have been increasing over pass 5 years? That is 400%. This money make immigration could employ more case officers or pay more for those.


Asside from the legal requirements the applicant has to have fully met there are plenty of other things that can delay an application, a couple of examples are above.

Holidays and weekends are normal, they occur regardless what business or enterprise you are engaged with. Due to the nature of this application process a holiday falling when your application is being processed is bad luck.

In regards to immigration should spend more money, there is a large difference between abnormal business and a government. The main one being that the government is accountable to the Australian citizens for its expenditure. As such it sets departmental budgets that need to be adhered to. The money made from visas goes into the governments over all pot. Not into immigration coffers.

Hire more staff? That wouldn't solve the problem either. I'm going to use a made up figure that's roughly accurate because I don't want to go and find the correct one which is less then 50,000 and I'm going to suggest it takes 1 day for a case officer to assess an application (for easy math).

So 50,000 visa spaces allocated to the stream. 50,000/365*5=685 grants per day average. Now considering the fact that the department should run as efficiently as possible expenditure wise it would make sense to have around 750 full time staff processing visas (to take account of the 1/12th holiday). This way you only have to train 750 people and put them on a full time salary.

You could train 50,000 staff and pay them for 1 day work and clear all your visas in a day. However it won't speed the queue up as the remainingpeople in the queue will be waiting for the next 12 month allotment, it will just turn it into expensive batch processing and underskilled employees because let's face it who wants to be employed for a day and how much does it cost to train 50,000 people.

The fact of the matter is we are guests until such time as your PR is granted, even then you are not a citizen. The government has to act in the best way for its citizens, if this is at detriment to the non citizens then so be it.

Sorry if this sounds a bit blunt, it's very hard to write it down in a way that gets the point across - it would be much easier to do in a conversation!

(Note I've tried to take politics out of this, please don't bring them in - after all this is a visa page  )


----------



## Mania

For reference 47,825 partner spaces in the 2015/2016 year.


----------



## Mish

Mania said:


> For reference 47,825 partner spaces in the 2015/2016 year.


I remember reading somewhere (don't ask me where because for the life of me I cannot remember) that there were 60,000 in the queue (820/801/100/309/300).


----------



## nangu1010

Mania said:


> Asside from the legal requirements the applicant has to have fully met there are plenty of other things that can delay an application, a couple of examples are above.
> 
> Holidays and weekends are normal, they occur regardless what business or enterprise you are engaged with. Due to the nature of this application process a holiday falling when your application is being processed is bad luck.
> 
> In regards to immigration should spend more money, there is a large difference between abnormal business and a government. The main one being that the government is accountable to the Australian citizens for its expenditure. As such it sets departmental budgets that need to be adhered to. The money made from visas goes into the governments over all pot. Not into immigration coffers.
> 
> Hire more staff? That wouldn't solve the problem either. I'm going to use a made up figure that's roughly accurate because I don't want to go and find the correct one which is less then 50,000 and I'm going to suggest it takes 1 day for a case officer to assess an application (for easy math).
> 
> So 50,000 visa spaces allocated to the stream. 50,000/365*5=685 grants per day average. Now considering the fact that the department should run as efficiently as possible expenditure wise it would make sense to have around 750 full time staff processing visas (to take account of the 1/12th holiday). This way you only have to train 750 people and put them on a full time salary.
> 
> You could train 50,000 staff and pay them for 1 day work and clear all your visas in a day. However it won't speed the queue up as the remainingpeople in the queue will be waiting for the next 12 month allotment, it will just turn it into expensive batch processing and underskilled employees because let's face it who wants to be employed for a day and how much does it cost to train 50,000 people.
> 
> The fact of the matter is we are guests until such time as your PR is granted, even then you are not a citizen. The government has to act in the best way for its citizens, if this is at detriment to the non citizens then so be it.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds a bit blunt, it's very hard to write it down in a way that gets the point across - it would be much easier to do in a conversation!
> 
> (Note I've tried to take politics out of this, please don't bring them in - after all this is a visa page  )


Thanks heaps mate


----------



## Mania

Mish said:


> I remember reading somewhere (don't ask me where because for the life of me I cannot remember) that there were 60,000 in the queue (820/801/100/309/300).


Do you know when that was? June last year there was 70,964 in the partner visa pipeline down about 8% from the previous year.


----------



## Mania

nangu1010 said:


> Thanks heaps mate


No problem, trust me I'm not happy either, I'm not even eligible for the 801 for another year and dread how long the wait times could potentially be, especially if there is another surge in 820 applications prior to a rule change.


----------



## Mish

Mania said:


> Do you know when that was? June last year there was 70,964 in the partner visa pipeline down about 8% from the previous year.


No idea ... maybe it was a dream lol.

What I meant by 60,000 was those that were either waiting for their waiting for their visa, not counting those that held a visa and hadn't reached eligibility yet (does that make sense?)


----------



## nangu1010

Mania said:


> No problem, trust me I'm not happy either, I'm not even eligible for the 801 for another year and dread how long the wait times could potentially be, especially if there is another surge in 820 applications prior to a rule change.


If you don't might, we could catch up on phone to discuss about this. Too many doubt about this visa. My email address is [removed]
Looking forward to in touch


----------



## Mania

Mish said:


> No idea ... maybe it was a dream lol.
> 
> What I meant by 60,000 was those that were either waiting for their waiting for their visa, not counting those that held a visa and hadn't reached eligibility yet (does that make sense?)


Yeah it makes sense. Although with 70,000 in the pipeline it wouldn't make sense for 60,000 of those to have reached eligibility.

Edit - not that I would be complaining as it would mean only 10,000 eligible in the year that I become eligible


----------



## Maximelian

Mania said:


> One of many examples I can think of. (Note this is hypothetical and not based on anyone.
> 
> Applicant 1 - eligible Jan 01 2015
> Applicant 2 - eligible may 01 2015
> 
> Applicant 1 - given to case officer Jan 01 2016
> Applicant 1 - applicant 1 assessed by case officer march 01 2016 RED FLAG
> Applicant 1 - sent for further security checks
> Applicant 2 - given to case officer April 01 2016
> Applicant 1 - return clear may 01 2016
> Applicant 2 - clear by case officer, granted may 02 2016
> Applicant 1 - reassessment may 03 2016
> Applicant 1 - case officer not happy with evidence may 07 2016
> Applicant 1 - 820 application reviewed for discrepancy June 15 2016
> Applicant 1 - case officer on holiday for 2 weeks July 01 2016
> Applicant 1 - no discrepencys found in allocation 15 July 2016
> Applicant 1 - further information request 18 July 2016
> Applicant 1 - further information supplied 29 July 2016
> Applicant 1 - further information assessed 01 Aug 2016
> Applicant 1 - Granted aug 1 2016
> 
> Applicant 1 - 19 month wait
> Applicant 2 - 12 month wait
> 
> Now increase the workload of the case officer to let's say 20 applicants, you could see how suddenly those waits become much larger as other applications are assessed in each of the breaks of person 1.
> 
> This is why it would appear random and unqueued when in reality it is internal delays due to one application requiring a check from a section or person that the other doesn't.
> 
> Then once you've thought about 1 case officers workload now think about 2 case officers, one is a high performing workaholic, the second is a low performing im just here for the pay - which member of staff will process your application quicker?


What about a lot of cases they waiting more than 17 months from eligibility date , but they did not received any request from DIBP to submit further informations? 
For sure you forgot to add them in your example . 
Where has disappeared ? &#128518;


----------



## Mania

Maximelian said:


> What about a lot of cases they waiting more than 17 months from eligibility date , but they did not received any request from DIBP to submit further informations?
> For sure you forgot to add them in your example .
> Where has disappeared ? &#55357;&#56838;


In my example further evidence wasn't requested until 18.5 months 

They expect 90% of cases to be completed my the 20 month mark - but there are so many it's ands or buts it makes it near impossible to predict where an application will fall in a queue at any given moment in time.


----------



## Mish

Nangu1010 - I have removed your email address as it is against forum rules to post it publicly. Feel free to PM anyone if you want to discuss your application to private.


----------



## starlight

Mish said:


> There was someone that mentioned uni to them and they were told that they have study rights on the 820.
> 
> Is enrolling mid year an option?
> 
> I believe there are quite alot of people that are waiting for PR to enrol in uni.


Yeah, I read that too. They seem to think everyone has the funds to fork out thousands of dollars for education (after paying $5000 for a visa).
Not in the course I want to do, unfortunately.

I have a great job though that keeps me busy while I'm waiting. Not everything is bad


----------



## nangu1010

Mish said:


> Nangu1010 - I have removed your email address as it is against forum rules to post it publicly. Feel free to PM anyone if you want to discuss your application to private.


Sorry about that I didn't aware!!!


----------



## J&F

Saigonant said:


> Apologies if this has been posted before or not allowed.
> 
> The official partner risk sheet straight from the department.
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Partnerriskprofile.pdf


Oh goody. We got 1 point meaning we're low risk. Unfortunately we got that 1 point because of immigration not approving the visa!!! Aggghhhh, the jobs that husband is perfectly qualified for need PR. This is not going to be mentioned to the husband at all, never, ever, ever!


----------



## Maximelian

Mish said:


> No, it is a right. The Australian sponsor could go and live in the applicants home country but they have decided to live in Australia.
> 
> Waiting on government departments is something you need to get use to if you want to live to Australia along with different answers every time you call.
> 
> We should think ourselves very lucky we don't have the requirements of other countries as there are alot of people that would not even qualify to sponsor a partner to migrate to Australia. ie. people on Centrelink. I have some friends from the UK that can't sponsor their husband's at the moment because they don't earn enough, some of them are currently working 2 jobs (a part-time job and a full-time job) to meet the requirement so that they can apply.


couple decision to live in australia or the applicant county is personal issue and related to their circumstances and no one has the right to tell an Australian citizen to leave the country because he/she get married to foreign person. (This kind of visas like 801 related to australian citizens rights so it is right not a privilege).

If you want to compare with Europe,
europe countries have a very clear and organized government departments and if what happen from Australian Immigration as (keep extend the waiting time or exceed the waiting frame with out dissection) happened in one of these countries I am pretty sure the Government there will investigate this case and may change the department management and fired the negligent employee.


----------



## Mania

Maximelian said:


> couple decision to live in australia or the applicant county is personal issue and related to their circumstances and no one has the right to tell an Australian citizen to leave the country because he/she get married to foreign person. (This kind of visas like 801 related to australian citizens rights so it is right not a privilege).
> 
> If you want to compare with Europe,
> europe countries have a very clear and organized government departments and if what happen from Australian Immigration as (keep extend the waiting time or exceed the waiting frame with out dissection) happened in one of these countries I am pretty sure the Government there will investigate this case and may change the department management and fired the negligent employee.


If you don't earn enough money in England you can't sponsor your partner.

A citizen has a right to their home country, a non citizen by their very nature is a guest and not entitled to a visa. Therefore it is a privalige.

Australian citizens, like most country's decide to get into a relationship, they tend to choose who with. If they choose a foreigner they do so knowing that they may have issues and that they may not be able to get a visa for their partner.

If it was a right for Australian citizens partners to get a visa then we wouldn't have a visa process at all..


----------



## Mish

Maximelian said:


> couple decision to live in australia or the applicant county is personal issue and related to their circumstances and no one has the right to tell an Australian citizen to leave the country because he/she get married to foreign person. (This kind of visas like 801 related to australian citizens rights so it is right not a privilege).
> 
> If you want to compare with Europe,
> europe countries have a very clear and organized government departments and if what happen from Australian Immigration as (keep extend the waiting time or exceed the waiting frame with out dissection) happened in one of these countries I am pretty sure the Government there will investigate this case and may change the department management and fired the negligent employee.


It is also the couples decision to get into a relationship with a person that is not a citizen or permanent resident of their country knowing that they will need a visa to Australia. It is a privilege to hold a visa to Australia regardless of if you are in a relationship with an Australian or not. If it was a right they would just give you a visa for being married to an Australian. Can you imagine how many sham marriages there would be then?

I did not compare Europe, I compared the UK. Yes Australua does take a longer time to process than other countries but Australia is very generous on what they do. I have seen people on this forum not supply mandatory documents (police checks, sponsors stat dec etc) or not supplying enough relationship evidence and DIBP have no issues asking for it. In the UK they would not be asked for it, it would rejected. The UK will process based on what you supply so if you remember you forgot a piece of evidence after you submit it then too bad. If you don't know that you forget a document then too bad.

A friend of mine she didn't include her divorce certificate and they rejected her only because of this reason (they were satisfied with everything else). She also can't appeal it because she didn't provide the document so needs to save up another £2,500 to apply again, so who knows when she will be in a position to apply again. Can you imagine having to pay another $6,865 again just because you forgot a divorce certificate? No, because DIBP ask for it if you forget it. In the UK their appeal timeline is about the same as ours, it is 12 to 18 months.

The UK needs to meet financial requirements at both stages. If we adopted the same process maybe you would never have been able to consider moving to Australia if your wife did not earn enough.

Just be patient. All the worrying in the world will not change when you will get the visa. It will come when the time is right. Just enjoy your time with your family, don't let the visa take over your life. Join the gym or go running if you need to release the stress.


----------



## Buddies

*visa 801*

Dear Mates and Darlings,

I can confirm that someone is working at the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP).

After 51 weeks of waiting, DIBP finally approved my 801 visa application.
Although I am grateful now, it was a considerable long time for such an easy case. I applied online on my eligibility date in March. As I am married to my Aussie wife, and with a beautiful Aussie child, I thought it would be easy for the DIBP to process my application in an adequate time. I was wrong!

I followed up twice with the DIBP, but I only received the same standardized and unhelpful answers like everybody else here.

I decided to complain after eight months of waiting based on the DIBP's failure to act within a reasonable time-frame. As we have no right to get a visa 801 (the privilege thing), I thought we have at least the right that someone looks at the application within a reasonable time. Although I believe it did not speed up my application process, the complaining process itself helped me with the waiting. And on a positive note, the ombudsman took at least the time to look at my case and wrote a proper response.

Finally, thank you for this blog, as it has helped me a lot to deal with the frustration and anger I had to live with. Thank you Mish and everybody else who contributed to the discussions here.

Good luck to you all!

Cheers


----------



## Mish

Congrats Buddies. If you don't mind filling on your details on the spreadsheet that would be awesome - link on the first page of this thread.

Out of curiosity what did the ombudsman say? My impression was that the ombudsman just looks to see if DIBP are following procedures.


----------



## hoddie32

Hey Everyone, 
I'm sure this has been answered before and I'm sorry if I repeat myself, but I'm coming around to applying for my 801. My eligibility date is 26 April 2017 and I've received my email for more information. From the Partner (permanent) calculator, it sounds like I can apply straight away and it says "Partner (Permanent) visa processing due". However when I make a new application it asks the question "Has it been a total of 24 months since the date the applicant lodged their temporary partner visa application?". If you click "no" it won't let you proceed, but if I click "yes" I'm technically lying. 

Does this mean I can't apply until my eligibility date? Or is that the "due" date? I know they won't look at it before then, but I would like to get it off my shoulders and sorted ASAP.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mish

hoddie32 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I'm sure this has been answered before and I'm sorry if I repeat myself, but I'm coming around to applying for my 801. My eligibility date is 26 April 2017 and I've received my email for more information. From the Partner (permanent) calculator, it sounds like I can apply straight away and it says "Partner (Permanent) visa processing due". However when I make a new application it asks the question "Has it been a total of 24 months since the date the applicant lodged their temporary partner visa application?". If you click "no" it won't let you proceed, but if I click "yes" I'm technically lying.
> 
> Does this mean I can't apply until my eligibility date? Or is that the "due" date? I know they won't look at it before then, but I would like to get it off my shoulders and sorted ASAP.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Alot of people lie and say yes so that they can submit it. Nick (CCMS) said awhile ago that you should wait until your eligibility to submit it as saying yes is submitting a false statement.

It is up to you what you want to do.


----------



## hoddie32

Mish said:


> Alot of people lie and say yes so that they can submit it. Nick (CCMS) said awhile ago that you should wait until your eligibility to submit it as saying yes is submitting a false statement.
> 
> It is up to you what you want to do.


Thanks Mish!

I thought that might be the answer. I'm far to honest to lie and submit early, so reckon I'll just wait until my eligibility date to be on the safe side 

Bit confused about processed times for the 801 at the moment, DIAC seems to say 12-15 months, but my 820 was granted in 7 months and I've heard some 801's were granted in 4 months. Guess it's luck of the draw as always!


----------



## Mish

hoddie32 said:


> Thanks Mish!
> 
> I thought that might be the answer. I'm far to honest to lie and submit early, so reckon I'll just wait until my eligibility date to be on the safe side
> 
> Bit confused about processed times for the 801 at the moment, DIAC seems to say 12-15 months, but my 820 was granted in 7 months and I've heard some 801's were granted in 4 months. Guess it's luck of the draw as always!


If you have a look at this link they are quoting 12 to 18 months: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/801-

They did have a few days ago that 75% were processed in 16 months or less and 90% within 20 months, however that is not there anymore (maybe it will be on the new global processing times that they are starting on Monday).

We haven't seen anyone on this forum wait only 4 months, if anyone has they are extremely lucky and should get a lotto ticket.

There is a waiting spreadsheet and the link is on the first post of this thread that gives you an idea of people still waiting and those that were granted how long they waited. We have a few people still waiting after 18 months with one being from the UK.


----------



## starlight

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if my partner (sponsor) also needs to provide an Australian Police Check? I applied in March 2016 and I'm pretty sure that wasn't the case then...mine would expire soon as well.

I just looked at the checklist they sent me in response to my Email asking for an update (their response is of course just an automated Email) - and it says the applicant needs to provide one and sponsor ("if applicable").

Thanks
starlight


----------



## EDT

*This is insane*

I rang the department today to check on my hubby visa progress .
To my surprise, the lady said the processing time for subclass 100 has recently gone up 15months to 23 months.

Seriously that's insane . Even people who have applied for their visa last year

Has anyone hear this ?


----------



## Nep

EDT said:


> I rang the department today to check on my hubby visa progress .
> To my surprise, the lady said the processing time for subclass 100 has recently gone up 15months to 23 months.
> 
> Seriously that's insane . Even people who have applied for their visa last year
> 
> Has anyone hear this ?


Few Weeks back , I have been told by one of the migration agent that processing times has been changed , for 801 , its more like 12-24 months , i think he is somehow right as well , i am on my 19th months waiting time,no contact at all from immigration, i have emailed them but no difference at all ...


----------



## Mish

Nep said:


> Few Weeks back , I have been told by one of the migration agent that processing times has been changed , for 801 , its more like 12-24 months , i think he is somehow right as well , i am on my 19th months waiting time,no contact at all from immigration, i have emailed them but no difference at all ...


The new global processing times says for 801's that 75% will be processed within 16 months and 90% within 20 months.


----------



## Mania

Mish said:


> The new global processing times says for 801's that 75% will be processed within 16 months and 90% within 20 months.


Noticed the 100 queue? 15 & 23.

You almost get the feeling they are picking bingo balls out of a hat and using that as the times.


----------



## Nep

Mish said:


> The new global processing times says for 801's that 75% will be processed within 16 months and 90% within 20 months.


Oh ..and what about those 10%, i think i fall in to that category, and looks like eventually they will make it to 24 months ....can't believe from 6 months it has gone to 20 months ...


----------



## Mish

Nep said:


> Oh ..and what about those 10%, i think i fall in to that category, and looks like eventually they will make it to 24 months ....can't believe from 6 months it has gone to 20 months ...


The 10% will wait over 20 months.


----------



## gleezie17

I am eligible to apply for 801 April 28th. I am currently on a 820 visa. I just got a new police check but just thought about the fact that if I can't apply until April 28, I will have about 6 weeks unaccounted for in the police check...should I get another one after April 28?


----------



## Mish

ccoulter said:


> I am eligible to apply for 801 April 28th. I am currently on a 820 visa. I just got a new police check but just thought about the fact that if I can't apply until April 28, I will have about 6 weeks unaccounted for in the police check...should I get another one after April 28?


Alot of people get their police checks done early. However you may need another one down the track if it expires (older than 12 months).


----------



## Shariqyan

My wife got a call from case officer today ... and she told my she is processing my case and now my vevo not working it's says error ... what its means ?


----------



## Mish

Shariqyan said:


> My wife got a call from case officer today ... and she told my she is processing my case and now my vevo not working it's says error ... what its means ?


It could mean a decion has been made...


----------



## Shariqyan

Mish said:


> It could mean a decion has been made...


But I did n't receive any email from CO...and one more thing does vevo work once you get your PR.. ?


----------



## Mish

Shariqyan said:


> But I did n't receive any email from CO...and one more thing does vevo work once you get your PR.. ?


The TR grant number will not work when you get PR.

You will just need to wait, it could also be problems with vevo too.


----------



## kris89

Dear All,

I have been watching this forum for a long time without posting, and suffering with you all through this uncertainty and limbo.
I registered today to share my happy news, I was granted my permanent partner visa today after being eligible and applying on 19 Feb 2016.
I am from a high risk country and our case was fairly simple- together for 5 years now, both working, same age, no children, share a flat and a bank account, have done for 4 years, travelled extensively, have mutual friends. 
I've been checking my VEVO every day religiously for the past year. I submitted everything straight away, 57 documents in total. Since my police check expired two weeks ago, I submitted a new one yesterday, and today I got my grant notification. Which is exactly what happened with my 820, I submitted the last missing piece, which back then was a British police check, and the very next day I got it after exactly 12 months. 
My status never changed from the Received but not assigned a case officer to anything else. I emailed the department three weeks ago asking if I should submit the new police check and never got a response, so I did it anyway. And so so so happy I did. Might be a coincidence and luck, but I'd encourage everyone to just make sure everything important has been submitted, and do perhaps contact them every now and then.
Sorry for the long message, terribly excited. I wish you all all the best.
K


----------



## s4161441

kris89 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been watching this forum for a long time without posting, and suffering with you all through this uncertainty and limbo.
> I registered today to share my happy news, I was granted my permanent partner visa today after being eligible and applying on 19 Feb 2016.
> I am from a high risk country and our case was fairly simple- together for 5 years now, both working, same age, no children, share a flat and a bank account, have done for 4 years, travelled extensively, have mutual friends.
> I've been checking my VEVO every day religiously for the past year. I submitted everything straight away, 57 documents in total. Since my police check expired two weeks ago, I submitted a new one yesterday, and today I got my grant notification. Which is exactly what happened with my 820, I submitted the last missing piece, which back then was a British police check, and the very next day I got it after exactly 12 months.
> My status never changed from the Received but not assigned a case officer to anything else. I emailed the department three weeks ago asking if I should submit the new police check and never got a response, so I did it anyway. And so so so happy I did. Might be a coincidence and luck, but I'd encourage everyone to just make sure everything important has been submitted, and do perhaps contact them every now and then.
> Sorry for the long message, terribly excited. I wish you all all the best.
> K


Congratulation!!!
I submitted on a similar day but I was eligible on Jan16...
Received a police check and further evidence request on Sep16 from immi with a position number... Submitted on Dec16...
After that no more news


----------



## J&F

kris89 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been watching this forum for a long time without posting, and suffering with you all through this uncertainty and limbo.
> I registered today to share my happy news, I was granted my permanent partner visa today after being eligible and applying on 19 Feb 2016.
> I am from a high risk country and our case was fairly simple- together for 5 years now, both working, same age, no children, share a flat and a bank account, have done for 4 years, travelled extensively, have mutual friends.
> I've been checking my VEVO every day religiously for the past year. I submitted everything straight away, 57 documents in total. Since my police check expired two weeks ago, I submitted a new one yesterday, and today I got my grant notification. Which is exactly what happened with my 820, I submitted the last missing piece, which back then was a British police check, and the very next day I got it after exactly 12 months.
> My status never changed from the Received but not assigned a case officer to anything else. I emailed the department three weeks ago asking if I should submit the new police check and never got a response, so I did it anyway. And so so so happy I did. Might be a coincidence and luck, but I'd encourage everyone to just make sure everything important has been submitted, and do perhaps contact them every now and then.
> Sorry for the long message, terribly excited. I wish you all all the best.
> K


That's great news and gives a lot of here a lot of hope. Enjoy your life here in Australia and again, congratulations.


----------



## gretz57

*Approved PR (801 visa)*



kris89 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been watching this forum for a long time without posting, and suffering with you all through this uncertainty and limbo.
> I registered today to share my happy news, I was granted my permanent partner visa today after being eligible and applying on 19 Feb 2016.
> I am from a high risk country and our case was fairly simple- together for 5 years now, both working, same age, no children, share a flat and a bank account, have done for 4 years, travelled extensively, have mutual friends.
> I've been checking my VEVO every day religiously for the past year. I submitted everything straight away, 57 documents in total. Since my police check expired two weeks ago, I submitted a new one yesterday, and today I got my grant notification. Which is exactly what happened with my 820, I submitted the last missing piece, which back then was a British police check, and the very next day I got it after exactly 12 months.
> My status never changed from the Received but not assigned a case officer to anything else. I emailed the department three weeks ago asking if I should submit the new police check and never got a response, so I did it anyway. And so so so happy I did. Might be a coincidence and luck, but I'd encourage everyone to just make sure everything important has been submitted, and do perhaps contact them every now and then.
> Sorry for the long message, terribly excited. I wish you all all the best.
> K


Hi Kris89,

Congratulations! I am happy for you.

I am on my 9.6 months waiting but wary about how and when to send my police check when it expires on 4 May 2017. I submitted my 801 application on paper, so this makes it difficult for me to submit because I don't have any case officer to address to being less than 12 months waiting, DIBP doesn't entertain inquiries less than 12 months waiting.

In this regard, do you have any idea when and how to send my updated police check,please? Will anyone from this forum has an idea to share?

Any opinion is very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Mish

gretz57 said:


> Hi Kris89,
> 
> Congratulations! I am happy for you.
> 
> I am on my 9.6 months waiting but wary about how and when to send my police check when it expires on 4 May 2017. I submitted my 801 application on paper, so this makes it difficult for me to submit because I don't have any case officer to address to being less than 12 months waiting, DIBP doesn't entertain inquiries less than 12 months waiting.
> 
> In this regard, do you have any idea when and how to send my updated police check,please? Will anyone from this forum has an idea to share?
> 
> Any opinion is very much appreciated. Thank you.


Unfortunately one of the disadvantages of applying by paper is that you need to wait for them to contact you to request additional items.


----------



## Mish

kris89 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been watching this forum for a long time without posting, and suffering with you all through this uncertainty and limbo.
> I registered today to share my happy news, I was granted my permanent partner visa today after being eligible and applying on 19 Feb 2016.
> I am from a high risk country and our case was fairly simple- together for 5 years now, both working, same age, no children, share a flat and a bank account, have done for 4 years, travelled extensively, have mutual friends.
> I've been checking my VEVO every day religiously for the past year. I submitted everything straight away, 57 documents in total. Since my police check expired two weeks ago, I submitted a new one yesterday, and today I got my grant notification. Which is exactly what happened with my 820, I submitted the last missing piece, which back then was a British police check, and the very next day I got it after exactly 12 months.
> My status never changed from the Received but not assigned a case officer to anything else. I emailed the department three weeks ago asking if I should submit the new police check and never got a response, so I did it anyway. And so so so happy I did. Might be a coincidence and luck, but I'd encourage everyone to just make sure everything important has been submitted, and do perhaps contact them every now and then.
> Sorry for the long message, terribly excited. I wish you all all the best.
> K


Congrats!! If you don't mind filling in the spreadsheet with your info that would be great. The link is on the first post of this thread.


----------



## gretz57

Mish said:


> Unfortunately one of the disadvantages of applying by paper is that you need to wait for them to contact you to request additional items.


Hi Mish,

Thank you. I do appreciate your immediate reply and share to everyone.

I plan to apply for renewal of my police check one month before it expires so that when they write to me to submit the current one, I am already ready.


----------



## starlight

I've just applied for a new police check. 

Mine already expired in February, I must have thought it takes longer to get it done, I applied for PR early much, eligible end of March.

Have a nice weekend everyone


----------



## chickensgirl76

My husband and son was approved 3/17/2016, after only 10 mnths they were both approved for 801 & 820.
Application done May 25 2016.


----------



## leena666

Just want to share a good news, I ve granted the PR today 
It's almost 3 years since I lodged the application !!

- My nationality : Hong Kong
- Visa type : 820/801 - de fecto, no kids

- Apply : April 2014 (Online)
- Grant 820 : March 2015
- Grant 801 : March 2017

** After submitted all the documents for 801 on March 2016, I haven't heard about anything from them. Waited till last month I contact them online again and see hows thing going. They then requested me to submit a update police name check and statutory from my partner . Finally took less than a month,I received the grant notification email from them today .


----------



## Mish

Congrats leena666. If you don't mind putting your details in the spreadsheet that would be good ☺


----------



## EDT

leena666 said:


> Just want to share a good news, I ve granted the PR today
> It's almost 3 years since I lodged the application !!
> 
> - My nationality : Hong Kong
> - Visa type : 820/801 - de fecto, no kids
> 
> - Apply : April 2014 (Online)
> - Grant 820 : March 2015
> - Grant 801 : March 2017
> 
> ** After submitted all the documents for 801 on March 2016, I haven't heard about anything from them. Waited till last month I contact them online again and see hows thing going. They then requested me to submit a update police name check and statutory from my partner . Finally took less than a month,I received the grant notification email from them today .


Congratulations . I didn't know visas are granted on a Saturday


----------



## Kangeroo

hi just wanted to know i will be applying for my husbands permanent visa soon, just wondering will there be another interview or is it all online based with a yes or no answer...


----------



## Mish

Kangeroo said:


> hi just wanted to know i will be applying for my husbands permanent visa soon, just wondering will there be another interview or is it all online based with a yes or no answer...


They only interview if they have doubts about the relationship.


----------



## leena666

EDT said:


> Congratulations . I didn't know visas are granted on a Saturday


I was thinking the same ! Lol


----------



## Kangeroo

haha i see no we have a child together, genuine as can be so i guess we wont then


----------



## Mish

Kangeroo said:


> haha i see no we have a child together, genuine as can be so i guess we wont then


Is your signature correct? It says you applied in June 2013? If that is correct you were eligible for PR in June 2015.


----------



## solskjaer

leena666 said:


> I was thinking the same ! Lol


That could be one of the reason, the visa fee is getting more and more expensive. CO have to do it during the weekend.


----------



## annasy

hi guys, I would like to enquiry about my 801 application because unfortunately my police check is not clean. I got a fine of $200 for possession of prohibited drugs.. nothing more.
My question is if am I still able to get my pr.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## FlyGrl

leena666 said:


> Just want to share a good news, I ve granted the PR today
> It's almost 3 years since I lodged the application !!
> 
> - My nationality : Hong Kong
> - Visa type : 820/801 - de fecto, no kids
> 
> - Apply : April 2014 (Online)
> - Grant 820 : March 2015
> - Grant 801 : March 2017
> 
> ** After submitted all the documents for 801 on March 2016, I haven't heard about anything from them. Waited till last month I contact them online again and see hows thing going. They then requested me to submit a update police name check and statutory from my partner . Finally took less than a month,I received the grant notification email from them today .


How long did Hong Kong take to process and submit the CNCC certificate to Australia? HK just told me today that my application for the CNCC was complete and they would do the background check and submit it directly to Australian authorities. Just curious how long to expect them to take. TIA and congrats!


----------



## superexcited

Visa grant received 5 minutes ago. Finally! 
Spreadsheet has my details.
Country of origin- Nigeria

Eligibility : 5/May/2016

Sent an enquiry last month and was asked for an updated police report even though the current one wasn't expired (but looking at the scan again, the date was a bit blurry). Uploaded new Police check within 2 weeks, sent an email to inform them but got no reply and I continued waiting.

Without sounding cliche, I actually said a prayer this morning.


----------



## EDT

superexcited said:


> Visa grant received 5 minutes ago. Finally!
> Spreadsheet has my details.
> Country of origin- Nigeria
> 
> Eligibility : 5/May/2016
> 
> Sent an enquiry last month and was asked for an updated police report even though the current one wasn't expired (but looking at the scan again, the date was a bit blurry). Uploaded new Police check within 2 weeks, sent an email to inform them but got no reply and I continued waiting.
> 
> Without sounding cliche, I actually said a prayer this morning.


You are so lucky considering the fact that Nigeria is a high risk country . 
My hubby eligibility date was 5/June/2016
Hopefully it will be around the corner as well


----------



## Mish

superexcited said:


> Visa grant received 5 minutes ago. Finally!
> Spreadsheet has my details.
> Country of origin- Nigeria
> 
> Eligibility : 5/May/2016
> 
> Sent an enquiry last month and was asked for an updated police report even though the current one wasn't expired (but looking at the scan again, the date was a bit blurry). Uploaded new Police check within 2 weeks, sent an email to inform them but got no reply and I continued waiting.
> 
> Without sounding cliche, I actually said a prayer this morning.


Congrats!!

Out of curiosity what did you ask when you wrote the enquiry? I know that Nep sent an enquiry too using the link and hasn't heard anything and has been waiting over 18 months. I am just curious to if you both asked the same thing, maybe just the luck of the draw &#128522;


----------



## superexcited

in reply to EDT: 

I have never really believed so much in the high vs low risk classification in regards to my application. They were always very straighforward applications with sufficient evidence to support likely questions that may come up. Most of my Nigerian friends here have got their visas in good time and for me, my PMV visa was in average time (7 months) and my 801 was granted in 5 days (even before I had finished uploading documents). Wityh my PMV, I was in a long distance relationship for about 7 years (husband is Nigerian too) and with TR, we had been married only 2 months and I had just moved here from the US the month prior. 

Hopefully you get your grant soon. The wait isn't fun.


----------



## superexcited

Mish said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Out of curiosity what did you ask when you wrote the enquiry? I know that Nep sent an enquiry too using the link and hasn't heard anything and has been waiting over 18 months. I am just curious to if you both asked the same thing, maybe just the luck of the draw &#128522;


I had posted that here a few weeks back. Here's the text: 
"My 801 permanent visa aapplication was eligible for consideration on 05/05/2016. While I understand that there is a backlog of applications and waiting times are currently quoted between 12-18 months, please I will like to request for an update about my applications as I am aware of a few family and friends with similar eligibility dates who have received their permanent visas. To the best of my knowledge, I submitted a "ready for decision" application which I recently updated with additional evidence (joint purchase of a new family car). I will be very grateful if my request is granted. Best regards, "my name"

The only thing I was thinking was delaying my grant was I had not uploaded a certified copy of our passports - just a coloured scanned copy and was hoping to do that soon. After my first enquiry, they replied for me to send an updated police report (the current one was still valid till June 2017) and I did within two weeks. I informed them after uploading and ...silence. And.. I only uploaded the additional evidence of our family car because people advised here.


----------



## Mish

superexcited said:


> I had posted that here a few weeks back. Here's the text:
> "My 801 permanent visa aapplication was eligible for consideration on 05/05/2016. While I understand that there is a backlog of applications and waiting times are currently quoted between 12-18 months, please I will like to request for an update about my applications as I am aware of a few family and friends with similar eligibility dates who have received their permanent visas. To the best of my knowledge, I submitted a "ready for decision" application which I recently updated with additional evidence (joint purchase of a new family car). I will be very grateful if my request is granted. Best regards, "my name"
> 
> The only thing I was thinking was delaying my grant was I had not uploaded a certified copy of our passports - just a coloured scanned copy and was hoping to do that soon. After my first enquiry, they replied for me to send an updated police report (the current one was still valid till June 2017) and I did within two weeks. I informed them after uploading and ...silence. And.. I only uploaded the additional evidence of our family car because people advised here.


Thank you - hopefully Nep sees the message and can say if it is similar to what they wrote.

I do wonder if the length of your relationship had anything to do with it.

I believe it is good to keep them updated with evidence as it makes their job easier (they don't need to wait for additional evidence if required).

Enjoy your celebration.


----------



## annasy

hi guys, I would like to enquiry about my 801 application because unfortunately my police check is not clean. I got a fine of $200 for possession of prohibited drugs.. nothing more.
My question is if am I still able to get my pr.
Please tell me your opinion.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Nep

Mish said:


> Thank you - hopefully Nep sees the message and can say if it is similar to what they wrote.
> 
> I do wonder if the length of your relationship had anything to do with it.
> 
> I believe it is good to keep them updated with evidence as it makes their job easier (they don't need to wait for additional evidence if required).
> 
> Enjoy your celebration.


Hi Mish , 
little bit similar i did not mentioned other applicants are getting their visa sooner then me , and also me and my partner sent them a signed personal letter to expedite our application and mentioning how it has been affecting us and why do we want our visa to finalised as soon as possible with some clear examples given .. But nothing has happened so far .. 24th of march i am crossing 19th months marks . lets see ....i have not updated any evidences since jan 2017 though.


----------



## EDT

Nep said:


> Hi Mish ,
> little bit similar i did not mentioned other applicants are getting their visa sooner then me , and also me and my partner sent them a signed personal letter to expedite our application and mentioning how it has been affecting us and why do we want our visa to finalised as soon as possible with some clear examples given .. But nothing has happened so far .. 24th of march i am crossing 19th months marks . lets see ....i have not updated any evidences since jan 2017 though.


Almost 19months and your visa has not been approved . This is such a bizarre situation . Are you from a high risk country ? Maybe they're doing external checks. When was the last time you heard from them. Do you know if you have a case officer ? I hope and pray that you get your PR very soon.
Sometimes I wonder if the Dep of immigration is actually functioning .


----------



## Nep

EDT said:


> Almost 19months and your visa has not been approved . This is such a bizarre situation . Are you from a high risk country ? Maybe they're doing external checks. When was the last time you heard from them. Do you know if you have a case officer ? I hope and pray that you get your PR very soon.
> Sometimes I wonder if the Dep of immigration is actually functioning .


Thanks for your kind words, yes from High Risk country , was on student visa before i applied to partner visa , completed my degree as well , been living together with my partner since 2013 , every single piece of evidence has been submitted , I have not been contacted by department at all , except the invitation for 801. Took 12 months to approve 820 and now 19 months passed for 801 with no progress at all ....Don't think i have been allocated any case officer.


----------



## EDT

Nep said:


> Thanks for your kind words, yes from High Risk country , was on student visa before i applied to partner visa , completed my degree as well , been living together with my partner since 2013 , every single piece of evidence has been submitted , I have not been contacted by department at all , except the invitation for 801. Took 12 months to approve 820 and now 19 months passed for 801 with no progress at all ....Don't think i have been allocated any case officer.


Which crountry are you from? Maybe the wait is because you moved from student to partner but still 19months is a long time


----------



## jp1985

I ve been on the forum for quite some time but rarely post.

I have just received my 801 grant at this very flash moment! I was not expecting it much anymore because of the global processing times stated on the immi website. 

I lodged 801 application in mid April 2016, eligibility 29/04/2016. So it s roughly 11 months of waiting. 

Thanks you all for the sharing


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

 Wonderful news! Best wishes for a long, happy, and successful life together in Oz. 

It would help a lot if you entered you details on the spreadsheet. The link is in the first post of this thread.



jp1985 said:


> I ve been on the forum for quite some time but rarely post.
> 
> I have just received my 801 grant at this very flash moment! I was not expecting it much anymore because of the global processing times stated on the immi website.
> 
> I lodged 801 application in mid April 2016, eligibility 29/04/2016. So it s roughly 11 months of waiting.
> 
> Thanks you all for the sharing


----------



## jp1985

Just updated the spreadsheet. 

I just applied for new NPC the day before granted 801, worrying that they will ask for a new NPC, and I wanted to be ready if they ask me. Oh well..it s all done now.


----------



## leena666

FlyGrl said:


> How long did Hong Kong take to process and submit the CNCC certificate to Australia? HK just told me today that my application for the CNCC was complete and they would do the background check and submit it directly to Australian authorities. Just curious how long to expect them to take. TIA and congrats!


I applied for the CNCC cert in 2014 and they seems quite efficient . After I submitted all docs and payment , i send them email for confirmation. They replied me in one week to confirm it's processing . but I m not sure how long did it take for them to contact AU immi dept.


----------



## EDT

jp1985 said:


> Just updated the spreadsheet.
> 
> I just applied for new NPC the day before granted 801, worrying that they will ask for a new NPC, and I wanted to be ready if they ask me. Oh well..it s all done now.


Congratulations . Did you ever from your CO?
Did you apply online ? If yes, did your status ever change ?


----------



## jp1985

EDT said:


> Congratulations . Did you ever from your CO?
> Did you apply online ? If yes, did your status ever change ?


Never hear anything
Status never changed
Applied online


----------



## Nep

EDT said:


> Which crountry are you from? Maybe the wait is because you moved from student to partner but still 19months is a long time


Hi EDT , I am from Nepal , high risk country , i don't know whether it is because i have moved from my student visa to partner or anything else , Never had any issues while i was on my student visa , extended twice , completed degree while i was on partner visa, Took 12 months for 820, never contacted by Department and now it seems like i am going to be on that 10% without a time frame. ( New processing times for partner visa) 
Never been worried about the visa cos at least me and my partner living together , no work restrictions or travel , but now it is really frustrating and annoying, i would not care if they have classified 820 as a domestic student , they can take up to 3 years but seems like they are extremely slow and now i have to alter my expectations slightly ... Can not do much , Hoping for the best and i am already prepared for the worst , what would be the worse , they ll reject that's it , but we are legit couple living together and i believe we have enough evidence to fight back . One thing i do not understand , why they don't process the applications on their eligibility date , would be easier for us and them too ..


----------



## Harry1989

Hi Nep 
I am waiting from last 21 months! Even I have a case officer. This is just so unfair, sent them hundreds of evidences still noting so far! You should sent them email and ask if you have case officer or not? If you have a case officer hope you you will hear something after 19 months. They contacted me after 19 months and asked additional evidences. Be strong! Like you mentioned we have still some options If anything go worse.


----------



## Nep

Harry1989 said:


> Hi Nep
> I am waiting from last 21 months! Even I have a case officer. This is just so unfair, sent them hundreds of evidences still noting so far! You should sent them email and ask if you have case officer or not? If you have a case officer hope you you will hear something after 19 months. They contacted me after 19 months and asked additional evidences. Be strong! Like you mentioned we have still some options If anything go worse.


Damn 21 months ... i have sent them email last month , in regards to expedite my application and sent them personal letter ,from me and my partner , mentioning how this visa process has been affecting our daily lives , physically , mentally , emotionally and financially , with very clear examples , even i have attached that personal letter in immi account , but nothing has happened , i did not ask if i have been allocated case officer or not , neither ask them why my case is taking so long whereas others getting in fair amount of time cos i do understand every case is different . Lets see how long it gonna take .... Does your immi account says > Case officer allocated or still Received like mine .. Btw have you been contacted by department via email or phone ? Best Wishes for your case ,


----------



## EDT

Harry1989 said:


> Hi Nep
> I am waiting from last 21 months! Even I have a case officer. This is just so unfair, sent them hundreds of evidences still noting so far! You should sent them email and ask if you have case officer or not? If you have a case officer hope you you will hear something after 19 months. They contacted me after 19 months and asked additional evidences. Be strong! Like you mentioned we have still some options If anything go worse.


You should be happy you were contacted compare to Nep


----------



## Harry1989

Yup 21 months! I lodged paper application. After 15 months they told me i have a case officer. But case case officer contacted me on the phone after 19 months and took my interview and asked more evidence, since from then nothing. And thank you


----------



## Mish

Just wondering Harry what visa did you hold prior to lodging the 820?


----------



## Harry1989

Student visa finished my diploma, then applied partner visa got my 820 in 9 months


----------



## Nep

Harry1989 said:


> Yup 21 months! I lodged paper application. After 15 months they told me i have a case officer. But case case officer contacted me on the phone after 19 months and took my interview and asked more evidence, since from then nothing. And thank you


Do you mind giving me some info about phone interview pls , how long did that take > what were the questions like ?Did they only ring you or your partner as well ? and Did they ask you in the end if you have any questions for them ? i wish they have rang me like you or visited my place , i would have ask them 1000 of genuine questions ...


----------



## EDT

Nep said:


> Hi EDT , I am from Nepal , high risk country , i don't know whether it is because i have moved from my student visa to partner or anything else , Never had any issues while i was on my student visa , extended twice , completed degree while i was on partner visa, Took 12 months for 820, never contacted by Department and now it seems like i am going to be on that 10% without a time frame. ( New processing times for partner visa)
> Never been worried about the visa cos at least me and my partner living together , no work restrictions or travel , but now it is really frustrating and annoying, i would not care if they have classified 820 as a domestic student , they can take up to 3 years but seems like they are extremely slow and now i have to alter my expectations slightly ... Can not do much , Hoping for the best and i am already prepared for the worst , what would be the worse , they ll reject that's it , but we are legit couple living together and i believe we have enough evidence to fight back . One thing i do not understand , why they don't process the applications on their eligibility date , would be easier for us and them too ..


I really feel your pain. My husband has only been waiting for 9months and we're already loosing it . 
What's the point of waiting for up to 20months to later get a rejection . It does not make sense


----------



## Harry1989

Hi nep I mentioned my interview on this forum around page 550 to 560 somewhere.


----------



## Harry1989

Hi nep I mentioned my interview on page 542


----------



## Nep

Harry1989 said:


> Hi nep I mentioned my interview on page 542


Damn , they have asked you about facebook , can not believe ? i don't even use facebook , i am twitter user, your case officer must be a crazy about facebook and chatting with friends , and probably thats why it has been taking a long for you lol jokes  .
Seriously i can not believe just because of facebook, it has been taken so long, , I have seen one girl at my workplace , she has been granted visa with in 2 days after phone interview , she is indian and partner is Australian, 
she has been asked about , how did she maintain communication while she was overseas and , and why did she choose to work on weekends while her partner have weekends off ? also ,when is the last time you both went for holidays together etc ,, there are many questions she has been asked , and the interview was around 15-20 mins , and she said she was very nervous and was thinking did not do very well , and she has been granted after 2 days ,, i cant believe your has taken that long ..

Are you the only one on this group waiting for 21 months even having phone interview >? or there are other applicants as well .


----------



## Harry1989

Haha yup that's my story! there is another guy who waiting from last 20 months as well!


----------



## Mish

Nep said:


> Are you the only one on this group waiting for 21 months even having phone interview >? or there are other applicants as well .


There is another - check out the spreadsheet.

Harry can you please put your details in the spreadsheet.


----------



## tdkg

*Police check*

Hi all, I am elligible for submission of 801 application in 6 weeks. Just wondering whether I should apply for a police check now and submit it togerther with all other documents or should I just submit other documents (except the police check) and wait till immigration requests for it because the process time for 801 is now 16-20 months. Any advice is highly appriciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mish

tdkg said:


> Hi all, I am elligible for submission of 801 application in 6 weeks. Just wondering whether I should apply for a police check now and submit it togerther with all other documents or should I just submit other documents (except the police check) and wait till immigration requests for it because the process time for 801 is now 16-20 months. Any advice is highly appriciated. Thanks in advance.


Submit with the application otherwise it is considered an incomplete application.


----------



## nangu1010

Harry1989 said:


> Yup 21 months! I lodged paper application. After 15 months they told me i have a case officer. But case case officer contacted me on the phone after 19 months and took my interview and asked more evidence, since from then nothing. And thank you


Paper application seems taking longer than online. My waiting time is 17,5 months so far. Last week, I rang them, one men took my detail and checked, then told me, my application was ready for assess has not been located by any case officers. 
In spreadsheet, all online applications have granted visa 801 within 10-13 months, however we did not see any paper. Since online is being used, applicants has appplied by themselves, more rejected and less immigration agency. Its gave case officer hard time to check and also huge amounts of waiting time for applicants.


----------



## Mish

Stacey applied online and is still waiting over 15 months.


----------



## micktorres

*Police Check Problem*

Hi guys,
Im about to pass all my requirements for my Permanent Partner visa. But I'm just worried about my AFP Check, since i got a "Destroy or Damage Property" offence,but without conviction and has a bond of good behaviour for 12 months. Will it affect my application? What's the worst case scenerio for my application? I hope you can help me on this guys. Thank you in advance


----------



## hayale

Hi guys, 

I just wanted to share a good news 

I got my PR this morning!!! They emailed me about 3 weeks ago to add more information (updated police check + certified passport), and I updated all the required documents within a week time. 

We applied 820 visa on the 17th of April 2014 and my 801 application eligible date was 17th of April 2016. 

We recently got married about 2 weeks ago, so I also updated our marriage certificate and photos from the wedding. It was such a long journey for us, and I am super excited!! Good luck with everyone!


----------



## Jamesy

hayale said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just wanted to share a good news 
> 
> I got my PR this morning!!! They emailed me about 3 weeks ago to add more information (updated police check + certified passport), and I updated all the required documents within a week time.
> 
> We applied 820 visa on the 17th of April 2014 and my 801 application eligible date was 17th of April 2016.
> 
> We recently got married about 2 weeks ago, so I also updated our marriage certificate and photos from the wedding. It was such a long journey for us, and I am super excited!! Good luck with everyone!


Congratulations! Our dates are very similar to yours - fingers crossed.

Congratulations on getting married too, ours is in November.


----------



## belle1986

Hi, I am currently waiting for the Immi to contact me.

Visa: Partners Visa 820/801
Applied: Online Onshore
Lodged: Feb 18, 2016

Never have problems when applying Bridging Visa B. Applied three times as we travel often.

Hope to hear from them soon.


----------



## Ruchika

Hi Everyone

My partner got his TR two days ago. We will be eligible for PR (801) on Dec 8, 2017. I am just wondering what we need to do now? Do we have to apply for PR on Dec 8 , 2017? Or does immigration automatically does that ? What do we need to do from now on? 

What happens if we are overseas during this period? Can we still apply for PR?

Applied for subclass 820/801- Dec 8, 2015
Granted 801: March 21, 2017


----------



## iluvau

Hi everyone,

Just writing to share some good news: I got my PR a couple of hours ago.

Country: Brazil (high risk)
De facto / same-sex relationship
Applied for 820: 17 April 2014
Applied for 801: 17 April 2016
801 grant:: 23 March 2017
Wait: just over 11 months
Paper application
Have never been contacted by the department

Good luck to you all


----------



## Ontiveros

Haven't looked here for a while because I know we have a long wait ahead.
Completely shocked to see the waiting times changed to 16-20 months now &#55357;&#56878;&#55357;&#56878;&#55357;&#56878;
How long ago was it brought up? 
Does anybody know why it is getting pushed back further and further?


----------



## JandE

Ontiveros said:


> Haven't looked here for a while because I know we have a long wait ahead.
> Completely shocked to see the waiting times changed to 16-20 months now ������
> How long ago was it brought up?
> Does anybody know why it is getting pushed back further and further?


I just looked at the spreadsheet of 801 grants, and the average of the first 5 in 2016 was 10.51 months, while the average for the last 5 in 2016 was 9.73 months.

The new info is just saying that 75 per cent of applications processed will be done within 16 months, with the majority of the rest in under 20 months, and 10% may take over 20 months.

From the 2016 Grants for the 801, from the spreadsheet:
77 out of 83 grants were done in under 16 months (93%)
79 out of 83 grants were done in under 20 months (95%)
4 out of 83 grants took over 20 months	(5%)


----------



## Mish

Ontiveros said:


> Haven't looked here for a while because I know we have a long wait ahead.
> Completely shocked to see the waiting times changed to 16-20 months now ������
> How long ago was it brought up?
> Does anybody know why it is getting pushed back further and further?


Those times were published about 1 month ago prior to that it was 12 to 15 months. Alot are processed in 11 to 13 months.


----------



## Ruchika

iluvau said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just writing to share some good news: I got my PR a couple of hours ago.
> 
> Country: Brazil (high risk)
> De facto / same-sex relationship
> Applied for 820: 17 April 2014
> Applied for 801: 17 April 2016
> 801 grant:: 23 March 2017
> Wait: just over 11 months
> Paper application
> Have never been contacted by the department
> 
> Good luck to you all


Congratulations to your partner and you.

Can I please ask, what did you have to do after you got your TR - subclass 820? Do we need to keep updating our immigration account? Is there anything else we need to do after we are eligible for PR 801?

Thank you 
Ruchika


----------



## CollegeGirl

belle1986 said:


> Hi, I am currently waiting for the Immi to contact me.
> 
> Visa: Partners Visa 820/801
> Applied: Online Onshore
> Lodged: Feb 18, 2016
> 
> Never have problems when applying Bridging Visa B. Applied three times as we travel often.
> 
> Hope to hear from them soon.


Belle, FYI, this thread is discussing people who already have their 820, have applied for their second-stage 801 (PR) and are waiting for it. Much of what you read in here won't be relevant to you - you may want to look for an 820 waiting thread.


----------



## solskjaer

Nep said:


> Damn , they have asked you about facebook , can not believe ? i don't even use facebook , i am twitter user, your case officer must be a crazy about facebook and chatting with friends , and probably thats why it has been taking a long for you lol jokes  .
> Seriously i can not believe just because of facebook, it has been taken so long, , I have seen one girl at my workplace , she has been granted visa with in 2 days after phone interview , she is indian and partner is Australian,
> she has been asked about , how did she maintain communication while she was overseas and , and why did she choose to work on weekends while her partner have weekends off ? also ,when is the last time you both went for holidays together etc ,, there are many questions she has been asked , and the interview was around 15-20 mins , and she said she was very nervous and was thinking did not do very well , and she has been granted after 2 days ,, i cant believe your has taken that long ..
> 
> Are you the only one on this group waiting for 21 months even having phone interview >? or there are other applicants as well .


If they doubt about your relationship, I guess its better to ask your partner to call them instead of you.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ruchika said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My partner got his TR two days ago. We will be eligible for PR (801) on Dec 8, 2017. I am just wondering what we need to do now? Do we have to apply for PR on Dec 8 , 2017? Or does immigration automatically does that ? What do we need to do from now on?
> 
> What happens if we are overseas during this period? Can we still apply for PR?
> 
> Applied for subclass 820/801- Dec 8, 2015
> Granted 801: March 21, 2017


I would continue saving evidence (the same type of evidence you used for your 820, like bank statements, photos, etc.) starting from the date when you were granted your 820 and going forward until your 801 is granted. Yes, you will need to go through the application process all over again, though this time there is no cost, thankfully, and no medical check (at least, I've never seen anyone asked for one). You can begin your 801 application and begin uploading documents to your Immi account up to a couple of months before your eligibility date (that's that Dec. 8 2017 date for you), but it won't really help you to do them early - processing times are based on the amount of time it's been since your eligibility date, not the amount of time since you started your application. You'll need a new police check, new Form 888s, etc. as well as your evidence. It's basically the same process as the 820 minus the health check and the insane fees. You can expect to wait many, many months for your PR to come through after your eligibility date, I'm afraid.


----------



## solskjaer

Ruchika said:


> Congratulations to your partner and you.
> 
> Can I please ask, what did you have to do after you got your TR - subclass 820? Do we need to keep updating our immigration account? Is there anything else we need to do after we are eligible for PR 801?
> 
> Thank you
> Ruchika


When it close to the eligible date for 801 visa application, DIAC will send you an email and ask you to apply the 801 visa. If you did not receive any email from DIAC after the eligible date, you should contact them.
The documents for 801 visa application are similar to 820 visa, basically you will have to repeat the whole process again.


----------



## JandE

CollegeGirl said:


> processing times are based on the amount of time it's been since your eligibility date, not the amount of time since you started your application.


I was just looking processing times and noticed that aswell.
I saw one with a 3.9 month processing time (from application date to grant), and thought that was fast. But then saw it was 10.2 months after the eligibility date. So it appears that applying early might make little difference.

I checked the averages (from eligibility date) for each group with 2016 Grant:

Average for those applying *after *eligibility date was 9.13 months
Average for those applying *before *eligibility date was 9.37 months
Average for those applying exactly ON eligibility date was 8.88 months


----------



## Maximelian

Ontiveros said:


> Haven't looked here for a while because I know we have a long wait ahead.
> Completely shocked to see the waiting times changed to 16-20 months now ������
> How long ago was it brought up?
> Does anybody know why it is getting pushed back further and further?


Because a lot of lazy staff working in DIBP


----------



## Mania

JandE said:


> I was just looking processing times and noticed that aswell.
> I saw one with a 3.9 month processing time (from application date to grant), and thought that was fast. But then saw it was 10.2 months after the eligibility date. So it appears that applying early might make little difference.
> 
> I checked the averages (from eligibility date) for each group with 2016 Grant:
> 
> Average for those applying *after *eligibility date was 9.13 months
> Average for those applying *before *eligibility date was 9.37 months
> Average for those applying exactly ON eligibility date was 8.88 months


Out of curiosity how big is the sample?

(I can't view the spreadsheet on my phone and don't own a computer).

Edit - reading the thread backwards cause I'm weird like that and saw your other post - sample of around 90 corrrext?


----------



## Mania

Maximelian said:


> Because a lot of lazy staff working in DIBP


That's a little bit harsh unless you can factually back it up!

Perhaps the immi staff are really hardworking and having to cope with departmental cutbacks and reductions in staff ?


----------



## JandE

Maximelian said:


> Because a lot of lazy staff working in DIBP


I am not sure they would agree.

Changes at DIBP during 2014-15 to 2015-16

7.16% Increase in Visas issued
5.61% Increase in Staff Numbers

Therefore they have to work harder, or things take longer. (_if that is all they did. It's obviously not that straightforward, but an indication_)

However, are they really taking longer?


----------



## iluvau

Ruchika said:


> Congratulations to your partner and you.
> 
> Can I please ask, what did you have to do after you got your TR - subclass 820? Do we need to keep updating our immigration account? Is there anything else we need to do after we are eligible for PR 801?
> 
> Thank you
> Ruchika


Hi Ruchika,

After I got my TR, my partner and I just kept gathering evidence of our relationship and putting everything in a folder, so when we got the email from the DIBP reminding us that our eligibility date was coming up - we got it exactly 2 months before eligibility date - we just filled out the necessary forms and sent all the evidence we had collected by post. Pretty straightforward.

Good luck to you and your partner.


----------



## annasy

Hi guys,
I would like to enquiry about my 801 application because unfortunately my police check is not clean. I got a fine of $200 for possession of prohibited drugs.. nothing more.
Will it affect my application? What's the worst case scenario for my application? I hope you can help me on this guys. Thank you in advance
Please tell me your opinion.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mania

annasy said:


> Hi guys,
> I would like to enquiry about my 801 application because unfortunately my police check is not clean. I got a fine of $200 for possession of prohibited drugs.. nothing more.
> Will it affect my application? What's the worst case scenario for my application? I hope you can help me on this guys. Thank you in advance
> Please tell me your opinion.
> Thanks a lot.


My opinion is that if you keep asking the same question over and over in the 801 chat thread that you probably won't get an answer if it's not answered the first time.

Try starting a fresh thread and asking specifically there. You will probably find the migration agents that frequent this forum pay more attention to the individual threads then the daily goings on in the waiting rooms.


----------



## Tony88

after AAT hearing my case was remitted back to DIBP. nothing happens after 2 weeks. it's been almost 4 years since we've lodged our application and AAT hearing waiting time. wondering will it take another year to be heard from them. this is actually messed up.


----------



## MaryMar

annasy said:


> Hi guys,
> I would like to enquiry about my 801 application because unfortunately my police check is not clean. I got a fine of $200 for possession of prohibited drugs.. nothing more.
> Will it affect my application? What's the worst case scenario for my application? I hope you can help me on this guys. Thank you in advance
> Please tell me your opinion.
> Thanks a lot.


Hello Annasy,

Did you get just fine or criminal conviction? I believe they are more concerned with criminal conviction / prison etc than a fine.


----------



## annasy

Hi MaryMar,
Just a fine of $200. Hope you're right!


----------



## starlight

I've uploaded my new AFP clearance and new lease agreement so hopefully it won't be too much longer.
I keep seeing grants for people that were eligible after me  
In 3 days it'll be a year so they have to at least respond (automated email of course haha) to my Emails...

Hope you all have a nice weekend.


----------



## DarrenD

I'm from the UK and have been waiting nearly 22 months for my pr now.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

DarrenD said:


> I'm from the UK and have been waiting nearly 22 months for my pr now.


It is more than normal timefarme Darren. Have tried calling them? You should keep on calling them and send emails to them to remind them that it is taking ages.


----------



## Mish

DarrenD said:


> I'm from the UK and have been waiting nearly 22 months for my pr now.


That is a long time, have you contacted them?

We have a spreadsheet on the first post of this thread that you can put your details on.

Just wondering a few things - what visa did you hold before lodging the 820, married/de facto, paper/online application, kids of the relationship?

Just seeing if there is any similarities between all those that are waiting longer than usual.


----------



## DarrenD

Mish said:


> That is a long time, have you contacted them?
> 
> We have a spreadsheet on the first post of this thread that you can put your details on.
> 
> Just wondering a few things - what visa did you hold before lodging the 820, married/de facto, paper/online application, kids of the relationship?
> 
> Just seeing if there is any similarities between all those that are waiting longer than usual.


I called them about 2 months ago they said it's been seen and I just have to wait. I was on a working holiday visa originally. It was a paper application and we have no kids. The only thing I can think is that my partner was married before I met her and got her visa with her partner. To be honest I've gone past the stage of worrying now. It is what it is I guess. But I'm I'm pretty sure I should have to hear something very soon.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi guys,

Anyone can shed a light as to My Vevo not working at the moment and if there is another link to go to access my visa details. As on my end it seems the app is broken.


----------



## Dinkum

*MyVevo App not working*

We've had the same problem for the last few days. The 'My Vevo' app stopped working on iPhones. However, the Vevo on the PC's browser works fine. No idea what has gone wrong with the app.



AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone can shed a light as to My Vevo not working at the moment and if there is another link to go to access my visa details. As on my end it seems the app is broken.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

VEVO app is down for all samartphones. But I can access in the website.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi guys,

Thank you for your responses. can I get the link so that I can try it on my pc.


----------



## Dinkum

Vevo link for PC on browser

http://www.border.gov.au/Busi/visas-and-migration/visa-entitlement-verification-online-(vevo)



AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thank you for your responses. can I get the link so that I can try it on my pc.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Dinkum,

This did not work for me, it says The page cannot be found ☹


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Dinkum,
> 
> This did not work for me, it says The page cannot be found ☹


http://www.border.gov.au/Busi/visas-and-migration/visa-entitlement-verification-online-(vevo)


----------



## Dinkum

Mish said:


> http://www.border.gov.au/Busi/visas-and-migration/visa-entitlement-verification-online-(vevo)


Not sure why it doesn't work.

You can access Vevo from the DIBP home page.

Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

It's on the lower right hand side.


----------



## Arabella

Is it still the case that you can do the 801 application two months prior to the date of eligibility? I'm still waiting for 820 (hoping it'll be any day now) but I'm eligible for 801 in January and would really like to get the application out of the way asap!

I read on here at one point that maybe that had changed but people didn't seem to be sure.


----------



## Mish

Arabella said:


> Is it still the case that you can do the 801 application two months prior to the date of eligibility? I'm still waiting for 820 (hoping it'll be any day now) but I'm eligible for 801 in January and would really like to get the application out of the way asap!
> 
> I read on here at one point that maybe that had changed but people didn't seem to be sure.


Nick (CCMS) said recently that you can apply 2 months prior if applying by paper but if you apply online you can't as you need to answer the question has it been 24 months since you lodged.

However, alot of people lie when applying online and answering that question.


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> Nick (CCMS) said recently that you can apply 2 months prior if applying by paper but if you apply online you can't as you need to answer the question has it been 24 months since you lodged.
> 
> However, alot of people lie when applying online and answering that question.


Is that recommended? Probably not... But could it negatively affect the outcome?


----------



## Mish

Arabella said:


> Is that recommended? Probably not... But could it negatively affect the outcome?


Migration agents do not recommend it but does it affect the decision not that I can see.

JandE did an analysis recently about times for people that applied early, late and ontime. I think it is a few pages back.


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> Migration agents do not recommend it but does it affect the decision not that I can see.
> 
> JandE did an analysis recently about times for people that applied early, late and ontime. I think it is a few pages back.


Thanks  Doesn't seem to affect it if that post is anything to go by.

It's just we might be moving to the UK around my eligibility date so it'd be good to do it beforehand if we can (especially while I'm still in Oz!).

Still waiting for 820 at the moment...


----------



## Mish

Arabella said:


> Thanks  Doesn't seem to affect it if that post is anything to go by.
> 
> It's just we might be moving to the UK around my eligibility date so it'd be good to do it beforehand if we can (especially while I'm still in Oz!).
> 
> Still waiting for 820 at the moment...


Being in oz when you apply won't make any difference as you would need to write about future plans anyway which include moving to the UK.

I imagine they would do a check to see how long you have been offshore when they are processing the PR anyway.


----------



## Arabella

I know, I just think it looks better if I do it in Australia. Might just be me but right now they don't know that we're planning to move to the UK eventually and for all we know, it might not happen next year. The UK visa process is so complicated right now that I want to give myself every chance of getting Australian PR whilst still being able to move to the UK.

I'm not planning to lie to immigration about our plans to move to the UK, because I know that that would be stupid, but plans can change once you've submitted a visa application and I don't want to be overly explicit about it.

Plus, we might get back to the UK and hate it and want to move back here. I haven't lived there since 2010 and my husband has never lived there.


----------



## Mish

Honestly it would not make any difference where you apply from the only difference is if you apply from the UK they will ask about intentions to live in Australia permanently. There has not been a person rejected yet due to not living in Australia.

It sounds like you may be over thinking it abit. Just relax, it is all about the relationship and living in Australia permanently at some point.


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> Honestly it would not make any difference where you apply from the only difference is if you apply from the UK they will ask about intentions to live in Australia permanently. There has not been a person rejected yet due to not living in Australia.
> 
> It sounds like you may be over thinking it abit. Just relax, it is all about the relationship and living in Australia permanently at some point.


Yeah. Part of the wanting to apply early is also to do with getting it out the way before moving to England happens (and when it happens) because that will be another round of paperwork to do!


----------



## alimac23

Hi Everyone,

I've just found this Forum and this thread, i'm in the same boat as all of the rest of you, still waiting for my 801 to be granted. 

My eligible date was 11th April 2016 so coming up to 12 months waiting. I see there have been a few grants from March and on another facebook group someone was granted their 801 with an eligible date of May 2016 so fingers crossed the 801 gets granted soon.


----------



## CollegeGirl

alimac23 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've just found this Forum and this thread, i'm in the same boat as all of the rest of you, still waiting for my 801 to be granted.
> 
> My eligible date was 11th April 2016 so coming up to 12 months waiting. I see there have been a few grants from March and on another facebook group someone was granted their 801 with an eligible date of May 2016 so fingers crossed the 801 gets granted soon.


Hey, my eligibility date is just a couple of weeks after yours, so here's hoping we both get grants soon!


----------



## alimac23

CollegeGirl said:


> Hey, my eligibility date is just a couple of weeks after yours, so here's hoping we both get grants soon!


Hey!

Fingers crossed we both get them soon, this will end a 10 year visa nightmare for me, I've been on 2 457 visas and 2 spousal visas, the road has been long and rocky haha but the end is in sight!


----------



## Syr

Hi Everyone,

My 820 application was paper based and I will be eligible for 801 in three months
I have a couple of questions regarding 801 online application and your advice is highly appreciated.
1-	As you know there is 60 file limit for online application, is it best practice not to use all the 60 files and leave 10 to 15 files for future uploads for example if the CO ask for more information’s how I will provide it if I have reached the 60 files limit upon submission.
2- For evidences like joint bank statements, joint bills, boarding pass ..etc. as you know we can get all these files ready in pdf formats from the service provider (e.g. bank statements I can simply login to my online banking and got all the pdf statements) do we need to certify these files or simply just upload it.
3-	we use joint bank account for almost all the daily living expenses, so is uploading receipts (like shopping receipts, restaurants receipts..etc.) important as all these expenses are visible in the joint bank statements..


=====================
PMV Applied: Jun 2013
PMV Granted : May 2015
820 Applied : Jun 2015
820 Granted: Jul 2015


----------



## CollegeGirl

Syr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My 820 application was paper based and I will be eligible for 801 in three months
> I have a couple of questions regarding 801 online application and your advice is highly appreciated.
> 1-	As you know there is 60 file limit for online application, is it best practice not to use all the 60 files and leave 10 to 15 files for future uploads for example if the CO ask for more information's how I will provide it if I have reached the 60 files limit upon submission.
> 2- For evidences like joint bank statements, joint bills, boarding pass ..etc. as you know we can get all these files ready in pdf formats from the service provider (e.g. bank statements I can simply login to my online banking and got all the pdf statements) do we need to certify these files or simply just upload it.
> 3-	we use joint bank account for almost all the daily living expenses, so is uploading receipts (like shopping receipts, restaurants receipts..etc.) important as all these expenses are visible in the joint bank statements..
> 
> =====================
> PMV Applied: Jun 2013
> PMV Granted : May 2015
> 820 Applied : Jun 2015
> 820 Granted: Jul 2015


1) It's smart to consolidate things into one file if you can and use a compression program to make the file smaller so you can upload it. All of our bank statements are in one file, etc. That way you don't get close to your 60 file limit. But even if you did hit your 60 file limit and the CO asked for more info, you'd simply respond and let them know you had no space to attach things and ask where to send them.

2) You don't need to certify anything you upload. Color scans of things like ID documents (things you'd normally have to certify) are fine. Other documents can be color or black-and-white scans. We did color scans on everything we could just for the heck of it.

3) Typically they don't want those detailed receipts like that anyway. Your bank statements should be fine. If you're from a high risk country it wouldn't hurt to hang onto those receipts in case they ask for them, but I don't believe they usually do.


----------



## Mish

Syr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My 820 application was paper based and I will be eligible for 801 in three months
> I have a couple of questions regarding 801 online application and your advice is highly appreciated.
> 1-	As you know there is 60 file limit for online application, is it best practice not to use all the 60 files and leave 10 to 15 files for future uploads for example if the CO ask for more information's how I will provide it if I have reached the 60 files limit upon submission.
> 2- For evidences like joint bank statements, joint bills, boarding pass ..etc. as you know we can get all these files ready in pdf formats from the service provider (e.g. bank statements I can simply login to my online banking and got all the pdf statements) do we need to certify these files or simply just upload it.
> 3-	we use joint bank account for almost all the daily living expenses, so is uploading receipts (like shopping receipts, restaurants receipts..etc.) important as all these expenses are visible in the joint bank statements..
> 
> =====================
> PMV Applied: Jun 2013
> PMV Granted : May 2015
> 820 Applied : Jun 2015
> 820 Granted: Jul 2015


1/ you get 120 upload slots - 60 for the applicant and 60 for the sponsor. If there is a child included you get another 60 per child too.

3/ we just included all our joint bank accounts and didn't worry about the receipts. It is more about how you have combined your finances. I don't think DIBP are too concerned about what you are spending your money on.


----------



## Syr

Mish said:


> 1/ you get 120 upload slots - 60 for the applicant and 60 for the sponsor. If there is a child included you get another 60 per child too.
> 
> 3/ we just included all our joint bank accounts and didn't worry about the receipts. It is more about how you have combined your finances. I don't think DIBP are too concerned about what you are spending your money on.


Hi Mish,
Thanks for your help, 
just wondering if 120 upload slots is only for partner 820 visa, while for second stage 801 it's only 60 files is that right ?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mish said:


> 1/ you get 120 upload slots - 60 for the applicant and 60 for the sponsor. If there is a child included you get another 60 per child too.
> 
> 3/ we just included all our joint bank accounts and didn't worry about the receipts. It is more about how you have combined your finances. I don't think DIBP are too concerned about what you are spending your money on.


Mish, I thought with the 801 there wasn't an applicant/sponsor subdivision like there was for the 820? I only remember there being a single application link for the 801, not a separate sponsor one.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> Mish, I thought with the 801 there wasn't an applicant/sponsor subdivision like there was for the 820? I only remember there being a single application link for the 801, not a separate sponsor one.


If you have a look there is an applicant and sponsor section. I only found out when someone mentioner it to me, as I thought the same too.


----------



## Mish

Syr said:


> Hi Mish,
> Thanks for your help,
> just wondering if 120 upload slots is only for partner 820 visa, while for second stage 801 it's only 60 files is that right ?


It is for both stages.

I know of someone who uploaded about 150 files (there was a child included).


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh, I see what you mean - it's not a separate application, but a separate section for uploading docs. We didn't need or use that at all, but that's good to know!


----------



## Great

Dear folks

Being a silent reader frm long time..but today is my time to share good news.. got my 801 grant today...super happy.. didnt think this normal tuesday gunna turn a special tuesday for me..was at work , jst flicking through the phone , and here comes my agents email..visa grant rltd..still cant believe it..knock off early and now with family..haha hey used to read this forum every day.. as soon as see someones visa grant..hope goes high..i know how if feels..so thought to share this..this wait sucks big time..special thanks to mish to start this thread..god bless u all..hope n pray yall get ur grants soon.. any question ?? Plz ask.. ll be more then happy to reply..stay positive & strong..


----------



## sjng

Hello all, it's been awhile and I have been lurking in this forum pretty frequently.

Firstly, my apologies if this question has been asked before. I received an email from DIBP last week asking for more information for the 801 application.

I've followed the steps in the email, created a new application, and began to fill up the nitty gritties. One thing I'm unsure though, is in one of the pages, it asks if has been a total of 24 months since the date of the Temporary Partner Visa Lodgement.

My Lodgement Date for 820 was 28th May 2015.

If I put Yes, I can continue through, but in reality it has only been 22 months since I've lodged it. 
If I put No, I just can't move on.

*Question*
Am I able to proceed with Yes, and submit this application before 28th May 2017? 
Or must I just wait till after 28th May 2017 to finally submit this?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Great

Hey mish tried to update spreadsheet.. dont know if did right..think its went under wrong tab ( its under waiting tab) ...writting it anyway jst in case.. applied for 801 on 15/7/2015.. was eligible on 29/6/2015. Granted on 28/3/2017. No interview or any further docs request.. thx


----------



## krissy328

Visa approved today too! No contact from immi. Applied on the 04/05/2016. 
All the best to those in the waiting list.


----------



## Mish

Great said:


> Hey mish tried to update spreadsheet.. dont know if did right..think its went under wrong tab ( its under waiting tab) ...writting it anyway jst in case.. applied for 801 on 15/7/2015.. was eligible on 29/6/2015. Granted on 28/3/2017. No interview or any further docs request.. thx


Congrats!! It will move it to the granted tab later, when I have laptop acceas.


----------



## Mish

krissy328 said:


> Visa approved today too! No contact from immi. Applied on the 04/05/2016.
> All the best to those in the waiting list.


Congrats!!

For all those reading, her eligibility date was the beginning of March. I have just mentioned it as March and April applicants may be worried.


----------



## Alice8

It's always nice to read about these immigration success stories, especially when it involves a couple being reunited! I think it gives hope to all the people who are still waiting for a positive answer to live in Australia.


----------



## stevie2017

hello everyone i would like to thank everyone that has posted anything on this forum within the last 3 years because reading this forum has been a source of encouragement for me,am always happy to read the good news and learn from the bad news that is the reason am posting this because i know it will help and encourage lot of people around,i have always read this forum but never posted anything but i always promise myself to post when my good news arrives and i am happy it has arrived,this partner visa road is a road that will stick to me for the rest of my life because it has been a tough road,am nigerian was a student, was in relationship with a kiwi(new zealander) she was very sweet gentle when we started but when i submitted my 820/801 in april 2015 the beast in her came out she was extremely rude and abused me domestically lot of times, she has a daughter who also was very rude to me before we started living together i never saw any drama from them otherwise i wouldnt have started the relationship am very gentle and peaceful,she, her dad and her daughter were living a very miserable life,she was on centerlink over 8 years before she met me,i moved them from their small unit to a 3 bedroom townhouse got her a fulltime job even made the call from my phone,i had foxtel platinum hd package,internet everything that can make a house comfortable i did because that is my lifestyle i couldnt go low to their lifestyle,they were the envy of their extended family i was paying all bills with my partner refusing to support instead she gives her 15 year old daughter money to go drinking and smoking i couldnt understand why a mother saw nothing wrong in her 15 year old daughter smoking and drinking,i dont know what else she spent money on but certainly not supporting with house bills it was very tough for me but i know nothing good comes easy in life so i endured every drama they came up with,drama like my ex encouraging her 15 year daughter to have boys have sleep over in the house,i couldnt understand how a mother would do that i tried my best and prevented it but sometimes her daugther had boys sleep over,i wanted a good life for me, my ex and her daughter but they never appreciated me all i got was rudeness,ill manners.my ex abused me again in january 2017 i called the police and i got final AVO against her i submitted my application for 801 through domestic violence in january 2017 and i got my PR february 2017.i used a migration agent and she was very helpful she made the process easy for me,i live in sydney,i will advice anyone before you start any visa application consult an agent if you can pay $7000 for visa fee you should be able to pay$3000 for agent fee because what is worth doing is worth doing well. and to all sponsors dont see yourself as a god because you sponsoring anyone you are only privileged to have that right if you think or feel you cant treat your partner right you dont need to start the process,you not under duress to sponsor your partner,now am free from my ex stress my blood pressure is normal ,the process is really emotionally draining.the key to having a good case is having all your documents right ,am waiting for my citizenship soon,i wish everyone good luck


----------



## keano

Just curious, i am a TR now..got my 820 on dec 2016. Waiting for my 801 now. I thought of going for a holiday for couple of months..would this affect my application for my 801 even though i know i do not need bridging visa anymore..i can go anywhere without applying additional visa..

what if i got my application of 801 approved during i am away from australia? any implication or would it be delayed if the case officer knew i am away?

thanks!


----------



## alimac23

*Visa Status*

To those of you who got your grants recently and mentioned that the status didn't change, when i log into my account i can see the application for the 801 as being Received and when i click the visa number it says:

Important information
This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment. The department may contact the applicant once assessment of your application begins if further information is required.

Did that message above change for everyone or did some people get their grants without that changing?


----------



## J&F

alimac23 said:


> To those of you who got your grants recently and mentioned that the status didn't change, when i log into my account i can see the application for the 801 as being Received and when i click the visa number it says:
> 
> Important information
> This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment. The department may contact the applicant once assessment of your application begins if further information is required.
> 
> Did that message above change for everyone or did some people get their grants without that changing?


Same as my husband. We applied 26 June 2016, and certainly hope it just changes suddenly and soon


----------



## CollegeGirl

alimac23 said:


> To those of you who got your grants recently and mentioned that the status didn't change, when i log into my account i can see the application for the 801 as being Received and when i click the visa number it says:
> 
> Important information
> This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment. The department may contact the applicant once assessment of your application begins if further information is required.
> 
> Did that message above change for everyone or did some people get their grants without that changing?


For one person I have spoken to, that status changed to "Assessment in Progress" but literally for only an hour before her grant. Had she not happened to login during that hour, she might not have seen it. So... it may change when they start assessing it and you may see it and it may stay that way for a while, or it may never change, or it may change but for such a short time you don't see it. No way to tell, unfortunately.


----------



## CollegeGirl

keano said:


> Just curious, i am a TR now..got my 820 on dec 2016. Waiting for my 801 now. I thought of going for a holiday for couple of months..would this affect my application for my 801 even though i know i do not need bridging visa anymore..i can go anywhere without applying additional visa..
> 
> what if i got my application of 801 approved during i am away from australia? any implication or would it be delayed if the case officer knew i am away?
> 
> thanks!


Hi keano - You actually don't need to even be in Australia when your PR is granted. You can be anywhere in the world. It's not a problem to take a holiday at all.


----------



## alimac23

CollegeGirl said:


> For one person I have spoken to, that status changed to "Assessment in Progress" but literally for only an hour before her grant. Had she not happened to login during that hour, she might not have seen it. So... it may change when they start assessing it and you may see it and it may stay that way for a while, or it may never change, or it may change but for such a short time you don't see it. No way to tell, unfortunately.


Thanks CollegeGirl, that's reassuring to know. I keep impulsively checking mine but it's probably time to stop and accept that the grant will come when it comes, fingers crossed its not too much longer though


----------



## Mr.White

Hi folks, just registered on the forum to give some hope to those still nervously waiting for their 801! My wife is from the UK and we applied all the way back in 2013 (I'm Australian by birth) - only got the Permanent grant on the 29th March 17. It took 12 months for the 820 to be granted and almost 16 months for the 801 to be granted. No contact during that time, total silence.

We did it all ourselves as we couldn't afford an agent and wow it was one of the most stressful things we've ever done BUT it was 100% worth it. She is the love of my life and knowing we can now start our lives together properly is AMAZING! We did stage 1 on paper and stage 2 online via immi account.

The CO called on the 29th and we missed the call, so they sent an email asking us to call back asap. My stomach dropped. You have no idea lol. So I rushed to call back and then had them just ask a few questions, no worries at all. All documents and proof provided. Said she was close to making a decision and I asked if it was gonna be a positive decision...."Yes your wifes case will be finalised soon". Excitment. No less than an hour later the grant appeared in our inbox after a total of 4 years since the initial application date....ZOMG! BEST day of our lives! Finally. 

For everyone still waiting, hang in there! I know its stressful but the grant will come! If you have any questions about anything, just ask me  I am so grateful that God blessed us with this.


----------



## J&F

Mr.White said:


> Hi folks, just registered on the forum to give some hope to those still nervously waiting for their 801! My wife is from the UK and we applied all the way back in 2013 (I'm Australian by birth) - only got the Permanent grant on the 29th March 17. It took 12 months for the 820 to be granted and almost 16 months for the 801 to be granted. No contact during that time, total silence.
> 
> We did it all ourselves as we couldn't afford an agent and wow it was one of the most stressful things we've ever done BUT it was 100% worth it. She is the love of my life and knowing we can now start our lives together properly is AMAZING! We did stage 1 on paper and stage 2 online via immi account.
> 
> The CO called on the 29th and we missed the call, so they sent an email asking us to call back asap. My stomach dropped. You have no idea lol. So I rushed to call back and then had them just ask a few questions, no worries at all. All documents and proof provided. Said she was close to making a decision and I asked if it was gonna be a positive decision...."Yes your wifes case will be finalised soon". Excitment. No less than an hour later the grant appeared in our inbox after a total of 4 years since the initial application date....ZOMG! BEST day of our lives! Finally.
> 
> For everyone still waiting, hang in there! I know its stressful but the grant will come! If you have any questions about anything, just ask me  I am so grateful that God blessed us with this.


Brilliant news and happy for you both.

My husband is nervously awaiting his 801 and is from Cardiff Wales. Our application date was June 2016 and this whole shebang started when the PMV was granted in January 2014. Let's hope it's over for us soon too.

Once again great news and now you can have a celebration tonight (and for the next few days).


----------



## Mr.White

J&F said:


> Brilliant news and happy for you both.
> 
> My husband is nervously awaiting his 801 and is from Cardiff Wales. Our application date was June 2016 and this whole shebang started when the PMV was granted in January 2014. Let's hope it's over for us soon too.
> 
> Once again great news and now you can have a celebration tonight (and for the next few days).


Thanks heaps! It was such a relief! Just knowing our life together isn't going to suddenly be taken away from us....Its almost euphoric! Certainly makes you appreciate each other, that's for sure.

Your hub will get his, try not to worry


----------



## CollegeGirl

I got my PR today!!!!  Yes, on a Saturday! At like 8 am, even.  That's it, Aussies. You can't get rid of me now.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Updating the spreadsheet!


----------



## Dinkum

*Awesome news!*

 Congrats from the bottom of my heart. Oz deserves and needs you, and we'll be a better place now you're here to stay. Best wishes to you and hubby for a wonderful long life together down under. Can I hear the champagne popping? Enjoy the feeling! Exhilarating relief that's almost hard to believe.  But it's true! 



CollegeGirl said:


> I got my PR today!!!!  Yes, on a Saturday! At like 8 am, even.  That's it, Aussies. You can't get rid of me now.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

CollegeGirl said:


> I got my PR today!!!!  Yes, on a Saturday! At like 8 am, even.  That's it, Aussies. You can't get rid of me now.


Congratulations!!! That is amazing news! So happy for you! You're long wait is finally over. Time to celebrate!


----------



## J&F

CollegeGirl said:


> I got my PR today!!!!  Yes, on a Saturday! At like 8 am, even.  That's it, Aussies. You can't get rid of me now.


I cannot be happier for you. Whether you know it or not, you have been part of my life for nearly 4 years now and to hear that you have finally had your visa approved so that it is now official you are allowed to stay in Australia, is just amazing, fantastic and other words that I can't think of right now.

Best of luck to you and your new life.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

CollegeGirl said:


> I got my PR today!!!!  Yes, on a Saturday! At like 8 am, even.  That's it, Aussies. You can't get rid of me now.


CG , everyone has his/her own day. Today was your day. Everyone on this forum including myself are more than happier you can imagine for you. We know how an asset you have been to the forum members. How many had worries, and burning questions that you reliefed their problem by just given them as much sincere as possible answer as far as your knowledge is concern. Many of us have not hired an immi agents because of pple like you in this forum. I whole-heartedly say Gongratulations to you and your huby. Enjoy the life without stress. You are part of Aussies here. This is your home. So is US.

Happy for u


----------



## starlight

Congratulations CollegeGirl! So happy for you


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats CollegeGirl! finally hope our turn too &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## alimac23

Congratulations CollegeGirl that's great news!! Gives me hope that mine might get granted soon. I bet it was a good celebration this weekend


----------



## Syr

CollegeGirl said:


> I got my PR today!!!!  Yes, on a Saturday! At like 8 am, even.  That's it, Aussies. You can't get rid of me now.


Congratulations!!! So happy for you! I hope you will still keep in touch with this forum and give us your valuable advices


----------



## Syr

Hi everyone,
Just a quick question regarding STATUTORY DECLARATION – PARTNER VISA (SPONSOR)
In this declaration, there is this question:
-our relationship began in (Insert the year your partner relationship commenced)
for this question is this the year when we first meet or the year when we got engaged (my application is PMV to 820) or the year we got married?

Thanks in advance


=====================
PMV Applied: Jun 2013
PMV Granted : May 2015
820 Applied : Jun 2015
820 Granted: Jul 2015


----------



## Mish

Syr said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just a quick question regarding STATUTORY DECLARATION - PARTNER VISA (SPONSOR)
> In this declaration, there is this question:
> -our relationship began in (Insert the year your partner relationship commenced)
> for this question is this the year when we first meet or the year when we got engaged (my application is PMV to 820) or the year we got married?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> =====================
> PMV Applied: Jun 2013
> PMV Granted : May 2015
> 820 Applied : Jun 2015
> 820 Granted: Jul 2015


It is when you became "exclusive of all others" as some people they meet but they don't start dating or a relationship exclusive of all others until later down the track.

I don't think the year will be a big issue as from memory it also asks for how long you have lived together anyway.


----------



## Syr

Hi everyone,
Another quick question does anyone have the STATUTORY DECLARATION – PARTNER VISA (SPONSOR) form in editable format like Word Document.
My hand writing is terrible and the available template at the immigration website is not editable

Thanks in advance


=====================
PMV Applied: Jun 2013
PMV Granted : May 2015
820 Applied : Jun 2015
820 Granted: Jul 2015


----------



## Dinkum

Links to the downloadable Commonwealth Statutory Declaration Form can be found here in Word and pdf versions-

https://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Statutory-declarations/Pages/default.aspx



Syr said:


> Hi everyone,
> Another quick question does anyone have the STATUTORY DECLARATION - PARTNER VISA (SPONSOR) form in editable format like Word Document.
> My hand writing is terrible and the available template at the immigration website is not editable
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> =====================
> PMV Applied: Jun 2013
> PMV Granted : May 2015
> 820 Applied : Jun 2015
> 820 Granted: Jul 2015


----------



## Syr

Dinkum said:


> Links to the downloadable Commonwealth Statutory Declaration Form can be found here in Word and pdf versions-
> 
> https://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Statutory-declarations/Pages/default.aspx


Thank you very much Dinkum,I think this one is the general statuary declaration template.

I'm looking for the one that used for partner visa I can't post the link because am not active member yet but it looks like this :
Commonwealth of Australia
STATUTORY DECLARATION - PARTNER VISA (SPONSOR)
Statutory Declarations Act 1959

and then you have five sections to fill for 
Financial commitments
Nature of your household
Social aspects of your relationship
nature of your commitment to each other


----------



## Mish

Syr said:


> Thank you very much Dinkum,I think this one is the general statuary declaration template.
> 
> I'm looking for the one that used for partner visa I can't post the link because am not active member yet but it looks like this :
> Commonwealth of Australia
> STATUTORY DECLARATION - PARTNER VISA (SPONSOR)
> Statutory Declarations Act 1959
> 
> and then you have five sections to fill for
> Financial commitments
> Nature of your household
> Social aspects of your relationship
> nature of your commitment to each other


You can easily change the general word doc one to look like the immigration one. Otherwise you can use a PDF to word converter.


----------



## sjng

*Congrats!!*



CollegeGirl said:


> I got my PR today!!!!  Yes, on a Saturday! At like 8 am, even.  That's it, Aussies. You can't get rid of me now.


Your knowledge and contribution to this forum over the years is undeniable. Thank you so much and the news is absolutely brilliant for your fam and the OZ Forum community.


----------



## Jamesy

Congratulations CollegeGirl - amazing news!


----------



## Nep

Got a call from case officer early in the morning , i was nervous like a hell to start with , even forgot my own date of birth lol she said she is going to ring me tomorrow for phone interview and wanna speak with me and my partner , asked me for the best time to conduct phone interview . and she said is my case officer and looking after my case ,feeling really nervous for tomorrow . Any suggestion guys . Thanks


----------



## Jamesy

Just received an email from IMMI with regards to an enquiry I made around processing times.

"Your application is now In a queue to be allocated to a case officer very shortly.



Your case officer will contact you directly if further information is required, alternatively a decision will be made on your application and you will be notified accordingly.



Standard processing times continue to be 12 to 18 months from date of eligibility.





Kind Regards,"

We'll see how it goes from here then.


----------



## krissy328

alimac23 said:


> To those of you who got your grants recently and mentioned that the status didn't change, when i log into my account i can see the application for the 801 as being Received and when i click the visa number it says:
> 
> Important information
> This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment. The department may contact the applicant once assessment of your application begins if further information is required.
> 
> Did that message above change for everyone or did some people get their grants without that changing?


A week before my grant the message didn't change. I didn't check days before though.


----------



## Rimmel

CollegeGirl said:


> I got my PR today!!!!  Yes, on a Saturday! At like 8 am, even.  That's it, Aussies. You can't get rid of me now.


Yay! Congrats! Also, thank you so much for everything you have done for us and for this form! Such a wonderful news for you


----------



## Mr.White

krissy328 said:


> A week before my grant the message didn't change. I didn't check days before though.


With mine, it didn't change at all until the moment my PR grant came through. I had checked it only a few hours before.


----------



## nc098

Hey guys, just wanted to let you all know that as of today, 3rd April 2017, I am officially a permanent resident of Australia. Don't think it has hit me yet! What a hell of a process. Thank you all for your fountain of wisdom throughout that time, and I wish you all the best. It is a taxing time but it is worth it once PR comes through! Please add me to the visa granted tab on the excel spreadsheet and once again, best of luck lovely people!


----------



## Mish

Nep said:


> Got a call from case officer early in the morning , i was nervous like a hell to start with , even forgot my own date of birth lol she said she is going to ring me tomorrow for phone interview and wanna speak with me and my partner , asked me for the best time to conduct phone interview . and she said is my case officer and looking after my case ,feeling really nervous for tomorrow . Any suggestion guys . Thanks


Good-luck let us know how it goes. I assume that they will have someone else interview your partner at the same time.

Just be honest, if you don't know they answer say that you don't know. It is better than lying and being found out.


----------



## Nep

Mish said:


> Good-luck let us know how it goes. I assume that they will have someone else interview your partner at the same time.
> 
> Just be honest, if you don't know they answer say that you don't know. It is better than lying and being found out.


Thanks Mish , Will definitely update ..


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Nep,

Regarding the phone interview, was this coming a private number or there is a number seen when Immi called you.


----------



## Nep

Private Number ..will update more about interview tomorrow..expecting call from them anytime tomorrow .


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Thanks, Nep for the info, just in case we will be watchful to private numbers calling us.


----------



## EDT

CollegeGirl said:


> I got my PR today!!!!  Yes, on a Saturday! At like 8 am, even.  That's it, Aussies. You can't get rid of me now.


congratulations . PR on a Saturday . Case officers are working hard.
How long did you before your grant?


----------



## CollegeGirl

EDT said:


> congratulations . PR on a Saturday . Case officers are working hard.
> How long did you before your grant?


Just over 11 months from eligibility date to grant.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I just really wanted to thank ALL of you for your WONDERFUL congratulatory messages - some of you, like me, don't post here as often anymore and have come out of the woodwork anyway to say lovely things. I'm so touched I was actually tearing up! I love helping people, and I'm glad that I was helpful to some of you at some point.  It wasn't the best weekend (sick pet, who's back at the emergency vet again) AND my husband and I were moving house this weekend as well, but once the dust settles (and hopefully kitty is well again!) we can have a proper celebration. Thank you all so much again for your heartfelt words!


----------



## RCanik

Hello all! I have been reading the forums for a while, but only just registered today to post here. 
My husband is an Australian citizen and we have been married for just over 3 years now. Our son will be 2 in September. My 801 eligibility date was the end of June 2016 and all documents required were mailed in within a week or so. I got a letter saying they had recieved the documents. When I initially applied wait time was 6-8 months. Now it appears to be upwards to 18?! 
I thought I remembered reading on here somewhere that if you've been married 3 years its supposed to sort of fast track it. Am I right or is it 3 years before 801 applocation? 

Hope everyone gets their answers soon....this wait is so nerve wracking!!

Cheers, 
RC


----------



## Mish

RCanik said:


> Hello all! I have been reading the forums for a while, but only just registered today to post here.
> My husband is an Australian citizen and we have been married for just over 3 years now. Our son will be 2 in September. My 801 eligibility date was the end of June 2016 and all documents required were mailed in within a week or so. I got a letter saying they had recieved the documents. When I initially applied wait time was 6-8 months. Now it appears to be upwards to 18?!
> I thought I remembered reading on here somewhere that if you've been married 3 years its supposed to sort of fast track it. Am I right or is it 3 years before 801 applocation?
> 
> Hope everyone gets their answers soon....this wait is so nerve wracking!!
> 
> Cheers,
> RC


It is 3 years at time you lodge the 820 (or 2 years with a child).


----------



## RCanik

I thought that may have been the case. Bummer.


----------



## Swittsexxy22

*Permanent Visa 801*

Got approved of my permanent visa 801 on Saturday (April fools day and thought it was a prank but turns out to be legit!)I am so happy and it does look good on my resume.I applied on 8th May 2016 and got approved on 1st April 2017!


----------



## Malin1982

Hi All,

Haven't visited this forum since applying for my temporary visa but it's that time again 

Just wanted to find out if there are other people here that have applied (really) late after their eligibility date? I actually submitted my application over a year after my eligibility date and now I'm starting to worry that that might not be considered a very good thing.. No real reason for the delay, just busy working, buying a house with my partner etc etc...

I submitted my application on the 29th of June 2016 so it's still within the normal timeframe - just wanted to get some peace of mind if there are other procrastinators out there...


----------



## solskjaer

Malin1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Haven't visited this forum since applying for my temporary visa but it's that time again
> 
> Just wanted to find out if there are other people here that have applied (really) late after their eligibility date? I actually submitted my application over a year after my eligibility date and now I'm starting to worry that that might not be considered a very good thing.. No real reason for the delay, just busy working, buying a house with my partner etc etc...
> 
> I submitted my application on the 29th of June 2016 so it's still within the normal timeframe - just wanted to get some peace of mind if there are other procrastinators out there...


I applied my visa over a month after the eligibility date, but I know one of my friend applied his visa about 11 months after the eligibility data. In fact, he received another email from DIAC asked him to supply all the documents.


----------



## Nep

Hello Mish and All,
As mentioned yesterday , I have got a call from my case officer , she spoke with me and my partner and it went for 45 minutes, she asked me more questions almost for 35 minutes and afterwards for about 10 minutes she spoke with my partner and asked her very basic questions , Mine was like hell , its like telling a whole story in 30 minutes , at the end of interview she said if she need further information she ll send me an email , so just wanted to know , does our immi account status change from received to information requested if she ask me for further information . ? Interview was not bad i guess .


----------



## Harry1989

Good luck Nep!! Hope you get your visa soon!


----------



## Nep

Harry1989 said:


> Good luck Nep!! Hope you get your visa soon!


Thanks harry, 
i am just wondering , my interview was taken this afternoon around 12;30 so when do they usually send email asking for further information if they need , same day or can take couple of days ? do you have any idea?and also does the status changes in immi account if information requested ?
Thanks


----------



## Mish

Nep said:


> Hello Mish and All,
> As mentioned yesterday , I have got a call from my case officer , she spoke with me and my partner and it went for 45 minutes, she asked me more questions almost for 35 minutes and afterwards for about 10 minutes she spoke with my partner and asked her very basic questions , Mine was like hell , its like telling a whole story in 30 minutes , at the end of interview she said if she need further information she ll send me an email , so just wanted to know , does our immi account status change from received to information requested if she ask me for further information . ? Interview was not bad i guess .


I believe it will change from information requested if they request something, but you should get an email.

What kind of things were you asked? How do you feel about it? Did they say when a decision will be made?

Good-luck


----------



## Harry1989

Hi Nep like mish mentioned it will change if they will ask more information. 45 is really long time tho. My partner never been contacted. If you don't mind can you please you case officer name in private msg. I wanna know if she is same officer as I have. Mine taking long time after I submitted asked evidences. Good luck again


----------



## Nep

Mish said:


> I believe it will change from information requested if they request something, but you should get an email.
> 
> What kind of things were you asked? How do you feel about it? Did they say when a decision will be made?
> 
> Good-luck


Hi Mish, 
Thanks for info , Questions were like , when and where did we met ,? 
why did not she travel with me to nepal ? why didn't i go with her to Uk ? How do we take care of our finances ? why don't we use joint account anymore ? why my name is not listed on mortgage ? Can i provide her mortgage details if she want ? Can my family write and her family write statutory declaration if she want ? have they spoken to her and have i spoken to her family or met each others family ? How do we enjoy our days off together ? what do we do ? have we been to any wedding , engagement or birthday party together ? Do we have any pets ? how much i earn and she earn ? who pays the bills ? how do we contribute towards bills ? Can i provide her letters showing name and address to same place where we living if she want ? which car she drive and me ? how much the car value ? how much do we pay weekly in cars ? how many bedrooms of house we have ? What are our future plans together ? are we going overseas together ? if so , Do we have savings ? Am i planning to study ? what are our working hours ? What does my partner does for living and what do i do ? What is the last present i have given her ? and from my family ? Are we going to see/meet our families in future ? Many more questions basically what we have written in statutory declaration she has asked most of them ? also she was asking some, very simple questions but in tricky way .. she was asking if she want any document can i provide ? i said yes right away ? like mortgage paper ? i even said her you are more then welcome to come and stay with us , we ll pay your flight and everything lol was laughing don't know good laugh or evil laugh . it was quite well i guess , she did not ask that much to my partner , only about how much i earn and herself, what are our car repayments , how many days she works and myself ? Names of my family members ? and what are our plans ? any plans to meet my parents ? and few more i think . but yeah these are the questions we have been asked , she was not too bad but was very trained to conduct interview i must say . Hopefully by tomorrow i ll get some positive news ..


----------



## Mish

Nep said:


> Hi Mish,
> Thanks for info , Questions were like , when and where did we met ,?
> why did not she travel with me to nepal ? why didn't i go with her to Uk ? How do we take care of our finances ? why don't we use joint account anymore ? why my name is not listed on mortgage ? Can i provide her mortgage details if she want ? Can my family write and her family write statutory declaration if she want ? have they spoken to her and have i spoken to her family or met each others family ? How do we enjoy our days off together ? what do we do ? have we been to any wedding , engagement or birthday party together ? Do we have any pets ? how much i earn and she earn ? who pays the bills ? how do we contribute towards bills ? Can i provide her letters showing name and address to same place where we living if she want ? which car she drive and me ? how much the car value ? how much do we pay weekly in cars ? how many bedrooms of house we have ? What are our future plans together ? are we going overseas together ? if so , Do we have savings ? Am i planning to study ? what are our working hours ? What does my partner does for living and what do i do ? What is the last present i have given her ? and from my family ? Are we going to see/meet our families in future ? Many more questions basically what we have written in statutory declaration she has asked most of them ? also she was asking some, very simple questions but in tricky way .. she was asking if she want any document can i provide ? i said yes right away ? like mortgage paper ? i even said her you are more then welcome to come and stay with us , we ll pay your flight and everything lol was laughing don't know good laugh or evil laugh . it was quite well i guess , she did not ask that much to my partner , only about how much i earn and herself, what are our car repayments , how many days she works and myself ? Names of my family members ? and what are our plans ? any plans to meet my parents ? and few more i think . but yeah these are the questions we have been asked , she was not too bad but was very trained to conduct interview i must say . Hopefully by tomorrow i ll get some positive news ..


Sounds standard kind of questions really. It looks like she was trying to see if you are a couple of not as she seems concerned that you did not travel together and don't have a joint account anymore.

When did you buy the house? If it was bought prior to you guys being together I would not expect both of you to be on the mortgage.

Hopefully good news soon, but based on how long Harry has been waiting since his interview, it may be awhile, but time will tell.


----------



## Nep

Mish said:


> Sounds standard kind of questions really. It looks like she was trying to see if you are a couple of not as she seems concerned that you did not travel together and don't have a joint account anymore.
> 
> When did you buy the house? If it was bought prior to you guys being together I would not expect both of you to be on the mortgage.
> 
> Hopefully good news soon, but based on how long Harry has been waiting since his interview, it may be awhile, but time will tell.


Yes Mish , 
Questions were like meant to be find out whether we are couple or not ? We

bought a house after we applied for second stage partner visa , but that was

not a issue i have explained to her why i was not on mortgage ? because

being on temporary we are uncertain or circumstances and also

recommended by our mortgage broker as well , And another thing is , Now

the major banks like Nab, comm, westpac are giving very hard for 820

holders to be on Mortgage, which we have been told by our mortgage

broker , and i have explained to her , also as we have provided loan

protection document but i am only holding beneficiary of mortgage of my

partner but i am not covered , and she asked me why is that ? and i

mentioned because they don't allow temporary residents to be covered

which is true, thats why . and regarding joint bank ac, i said cos our loan is

not with that bank anymore , and also whatever i earn ,i transfer money into

my partner's account and i am the additional credit card holder and also

mentioned her that , we can't keep the joint bank just for the sake of partner

visa evidence , Basically she was trying to find out whether we are legit or not

but whatever she asked me i have given her answers and also with

travelling together i said because due to the financial reasons

and also i can't travel to Uk even though no travel restrictions

but i have to apply for the visa and not sure about the outcome

thats why we did not travel together and she wanted to celebrate

Xmas with her family, at the end i ask her how's my application looking

she said its good , and mentioned that good thing is my case is being

looking after now and i don't have to wait longer or another 12 months

to be finalised ,if she ask me further information request and if i provide

on time , decision ll come soon .

i feel comfortable while i was on phone with her, because there was nothing

to hide or lie , whatever she was asking giving her answers like i was reading a script , so hope so , some positive news ll be coming soon


----------



## Harry1989

Guys I sent hundreds of evidences bought a house together both of our name on mortgage, joint account from last 4.5 year. My partner has my last name on her all documents. We both have good jobs even my wife work for Government, did travel together, attended many parties together . I have been good resident from last 8 year. I know I will get my visa eventually. But taking that much time for application just insane.


----------



## Nep

Harry1989 said:


> Guys I sent hundreds of evidences bought a house together both of our name on mortgage, joint account from last 4.5 year. My partner has my last name on her all documents. We both have good jobs even my wife work for Government, did travel together, attended many parties together . I have been good resident from last 8 year. I know I will get my visa eventually. But taking that much time for application just insane.


Hi Harry ,

I don't know if it will work or not , but try to write a statuary declaration with dated and signed from yourself and your partner and send them email along with declaration and also upload onto immi account , thats what i did 25 days ago ,i don't know whether because of that i have got phone call or it was by luck or whatever but give it a go , you never know ,.. Best wishes for your visa you should have got by now..


----------



## Harry1989

Thanks Nep. Mine was different officer. Hope she faster than mine to grant visa


----------



## Mish

Nep said:


> Yes Mish ,
> Questions were like meant to be find out whether we are couple or not ? We
> bought a house after we applied for second stage partner visa , but that was
> not a issue i have explained to her why i was not on mortgage ? because
> being on temporary we are uncertain or circumstances and also
> recommended by our mortgage broker as well , And another thing is , Now
> the major banks like Nab, comm, westpac are giving very hard for 820
> holders to be on Mortgage, which we have been told by our mortgage
> broker , and i have explained to her , also as we have provided loan
> protection document but i am only holding beneficiary of mortgage of my
> partner but i am not covered , and she asked me why is that ? and i
> mentioned because they don't allow temporary residents to be covered
> which is true, thats why . and regarding joint bank ac, i said cos our loan is
> not with that bank anymore , and also whatever i earn ,i transfer money into
> my partner's account and i am the additional credit card holder and also
> mentioned her that , we can't keep the joint bank just for the sake of partner
> visa evidence , Basically she was trying to find out whether we are legit or not
> but whatever she asked me i have given her answers and also with
> travelling together i said because due to the financial reasons
> and also i can't travel to Uk even though no travel restrictions
> but i have to apply for the visa and not sure about the outcome
> thats why we did not travel together and she wanted to celebrate
> Xmas with her family, at the end i ask her how's my application looking
> she said its good , and mentioned that good thing is my case is being
> looking after now and i don't have to wait longer or another 12 months
> to be finalised ,if she ask me further information request and if i provide
> on time , decision ll come soon .
> 
> i feel comfortable while i was on phone with her, because there was nothing
> to hide or lie , whatever she was asking giving her answers like i was reading a script , so hope so , some positive news ll be coming soon


You mentioned your partners family are in the UK, how did your partner get Australian PR? That is something that also comes into play. As in if it is from skilled visa it has less relevance than someone who obtained PR through a spouse visa.

I see the case officer asked about communicating with each others parents. If you haven't already you can supply evidence of communication with in-laws for example Facebook friends with them etc.

It all comes down what the case officer thinks and if you have satisfied them. If you are happy with the interview that is main thing. It is easy to overthunking it as the time goes by, so try to keep your mind off it.

Good-luck


----------



## CCZA

*Visa Granted Today*

Hi everyone,

Just letting you know we got our visa granted today 8 months after eligibility. We applied for the 801 on 31 May 2016 but our eligibility date was 29th July 2016.

Just to let everyone know, we made a complaint to the Global Feedback unit a few weeks ago and then the Commonwealth Ombudsman as well.

I will post more detailed information about that soon as I really do think that making complaints does make a difference.


----------



## Nep

Hi Mish and all , 
As mentioned previously i have been asked for further information from immigration,and my status has been changed from received to information requested .
Following are the information my case officer has asked :-
1. Statements from Applicants family( Me) and Sponsors Family that they are aware of our relationship and they accept our relationship.

2.Property ownership documents, e.g. mortgage documents, Contract of Sale/Purchase, Certificate of Title.

3.Please provide evidence to demonstrate how the applicant and the sponsor communicate with each other’s families.

4.Recent utility accounts (rates notices, gas, electricity, telephone including mobile, internet connections).

5.Letters (including envelopes with legible postmarks) received at your current home address in joint and separate names.

With regards to 1. info .
i have asked my parents to write a statement short and sweet that they are aware of 

us and same with my partner's family - But my question is apart from the statement , 

Do they have to certify ? Do they have to provide passport copy or anything along with 

their statement . i just ask them to write that they know that we have been living 

together as a couple and they are aware and accept and they do communicate to us 

via phone .Is that enough ?

2.Purchase details on my partner name as i have mentioned to case officer on phone as well .so thats not a problem.

3.i have taken snapshot of messages from my partner's messenger that her family are asking about me in different occasions mentioning my name , and my partner telling them about me as well . thats for my partner side 

But from my side as i can only able to provide the call details ( just snapshot) that ringing to my family - no messages or anything just call summary like 14 minutes 10 minutes . Worried is that enough ? as i don't use fb or anything 

4.As our electricity is not due yet so asked them to send us , new welcome letter with our both names on top , same with internet as well , and request to gas to send us new bill with both names included . but unfortunately we don't have envelope , as these things don't come via mail , they send via e-mail , only able to provide / able to find one envelope with both names and letter with stamp , but that was from nov-2015. Don't know what to do ?? 

Also we have 4-5 greeting cards sent from Uk ,different occasions ,easter , xmas ,birthday ,written both of our names inside and wishing us ,from my partner's family , but still no envelope kept-never thought of this .Only Cards and no date mentioned as well when they have been sent.

I would really appreciate if Mish or anyone can give me any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## EDT

Nep said:


> Hi Mish and all ,
> As mentioned previously i have been asked for further information from immigration,and my status has been changed from received to information requested .
> Following are the information my case officer has asked :-
> 1. Statements from Applicants family( Me) and Sponsors Family that they are aware of our relationship and they accept our relationship.
> 
> 2.Property ownership documents, e.g. mortgage documents, Contract of Sale/Purchase, Certificate of Title.
> 
> 3.Please provide evidence to demonstrate how the applicant and the sponsor communicate with each other's families.
> 
> 4.Recent utility accounts (rates notices, gas, electricity, telephone including mobile, internet connections).
> 
> 5.Letters (including envelopes with legible postmarks) received at your current home address in joint and separate names.
> 
> With regards to 1. info .
> i have asked my parents to write a statement short and sweet that they are aware of
> 
> us and same with my partner's family - But my question is apart from the statement ,
> 
> Do they have to certify ? Do they have to provide passport copy or anything along with
> 
> their statement . i just ask them to write that they know that we have been living
> 
> together as a couple and they are aware and accept and they do communicate to us
> 
> via phone .Is that enough ?
> 
> 2.Purchase details on my partner name as i have mentioned to case officer on phone as well .so thats not a problem.
> 
> 3.i have taken snapshot of messages from my partner's messenger that her family are asking about me in different occasions mentioning my name , and my partner telling them about me as well . thats for my partner side
> 
> But from my side as i can only able to provide the call details ( just snapshot) that ringing to my family - no messages or anything just call summary like 14 minutes 10 minutes . Worried is that enough ? as i don't use fb or anything
> 
> 4.As our electricity is not due yet so asked them to send us , new welcome letter with our both names on top , same with internet as well , and request to gas to send us new bill with both names included . but unfortunately we don't have envelope , as these things don't come via mail , they send via e-mail , only able to provide / able to find one envelope with both names and letter with stamp , but that was from nov-2015. Don't know what to do ??
> 
> Also we have 4-5 greeting cards sent from Uk ,different occasions ,easter , xmas ,birthday ,written both of our names inside and wishing us ,from my partner's family , but still no envelope kept-never thought of this .Only Cards and no date mentioned as well when they have been sent.
> 
> I would really appreciate if Mish or anyone can give me any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks


Why are you getting a hard time from immigration ?


----------



## superexcited

Nep said:


> Hi Mish and all ,
> As mentioned previously i have been asked for further information from immigration,and my status has been changed from received to information requested .
> Following are the information my case officer has asked :-
> 1. Statements from Applicants family( Me) and Sponsors Family that they are aware of our relationship and they accept our relationship.
> 
> 2.Property ownership documents, e.g. mortgage documents, Contract of Sale/Purchase, Certificate of Title.
> 
> 3.Please provide evidence to demonstrate how the applicant and the sponsor communicate with each other's families.
> 
> 4.Recent utility accounts (rates notices, gas, electricity, telephone including mobile, internet connections).
> 
> 5.Letters (including envelopes with legible postmarks) received at your current home address in joint and separate names.
> 
> With regards to 1. info .
> i have asked my parents to write a statement short and sweet that they are aware of
> 
> us and same with my partner's family - But my question is apart from the statement ,
> 
> Do they have to certify ? Do they have to provide passport copy or anything along with
> 
> their statement . i just ask them to write that they know that we have been living
> 
> together as a couple and they are aware and accept and they do communicate to us
> 
> via phone .Is that enough ?
> 
> 2.Purchase details on my partner name as i have mentioned to case officer on phone as well .so thats not a problem.
> 
> 3.i have taken snapshot of messages from my partner's messenger that her family are asking about me in different occasions mentioning my name , and my partner telling them about me as well . thats for my partner side
> 
> But from my side as i can only able to provide the call details ( just snapshot) that ringing to my family - no messages or anything just call summary like 14 minutes 10 minutes . Worried is that enough ? as i don't use fb or anything
> 
> 4.As our electricity is not due yet so asked them to send us , new welcome letter with our both names on top , same with internet as well , and request to gas to send us new bill with both names included . but unfortunately we don't have envelope , as these things don't come via mail , they send via e-mail , only able to provide / able to find one envelope with both names and letter with stamp , but that was from nov-2015. Don't know what to do ??
> 
> Also we have 4-5 greeting cards sent from Uk ,different occasions ,easter , xmas ,birthday ,written both of our names inside and wishing us ,from my partner's family , but still no envelope kept-never thought of this .Only Cards and no date mentioned as well when they have been sent.
> 
> I would really appreciate if Mish or anyone can give me any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks


First, moderators, can you do something about the ongoing argument? I believe in freedom of speech but I think the purpose of this thread is being hijacked and questions like Nep's may be missed. I understand everyone wants to air their opinion about the fairness/unfairness of DIBP but can this be taken to a different thread? Thanks all.

Nep, it's unfortunate that they are requesting for all these evidences from you. While I can't help you with everything, I will suggest that you provide as much RELEVANT information as you can rather than create gaps that will lead to further questioning. For example, for the first request, yes, I will back up whatever letter with either a certification or an affidavit and maybe a copy of their ID too. So for example, both of your parents can write a letter, then get an affidavit to support their statements (in essence, it means they could get a legal/authorised person to sign the letter stating that: "Yes, this letter was written by the person who it claims to be". Because if you look at it from the point of the immigration officer, anyone can write a letter and say it was written by their parents.

2. If the mortgage or property is not in both of your names, still try to look for anything relating to the property that may have your name. Eg, in my situation, my husband had bought our lot and started building before I moved here (but we were married). For ease of obtaining mortgage, everything was done in his name but the first home owners grant application had my name as spouse and I attached this document with my application with a brief explanation why everything else was in his name.

3. Back then when I applied for my PMV, I attached phone records showing my /our communication with family and this included printouts of rebtel call logs (or whatever else you use) .

4. Recent utility doesn't have to be from last week or this week. If the most recent was from last month, send it that way with a brief explanation that you haven't received the one from this month. If your next bill is due soon (and before the 28 days deadline), you can wait. My husband manages all of our bills while I take care of other things like groceries and shopping for our daughter. In my original application, I attached bills in my husband's name and also my bank statement showing daily shopping from my card. I also attached various things we have bought in each other's name. We rarely buy things jointly. If I bought a blender , the delivery address will be same as if my husband bought a lawn mower. So I Just attached all receipts in each of our names but with same address. Although it seems the case officer is very specific in your situation.

5. I don;t understand why she wants this with the postmarked envelopes. Sigh! I never keep envelopes. It's junk to me. I'll say if the letter is from a govt agency like licensing, medicare, ato etc, it might suffice just to attach the letter .

As a bottom line, WHATEVER you attach that doesn't specifically meet their request, make sure you JUSTIFY it. Explain succinctly and straightforward, why you can't supply what they need (eg envelopes) and justify why the doc you have sent in its place, will suffice.

It seems there might have been a lot of gaps in your original application hence the questions. I may be wrong though.

As a general comment to those still waiting for their grant or about to apply, I will advice that you assess your application from a different perspective. Ask yourself, will someone else believe this story? For eg, I was in a 8 year long distance relationship with my husband before we married and perhaps only visited twice. It always seemed crazy to people and unbelievable. Hence, when I applied for my PMV, I had to attach 100s of pages of chats, messages, whatsapp, call logs, just to justify that our relationship was genuine and also to explain why we couldn't really travel much at that time (conflicting schedules, broke students lol, etc...and also because I was hoping my husband (boyfriend then) will move to the US instead - yes I included that in my statement).

Goodluck Nep and I am really hoping you get the grant soon. You've gone through a lot with immigration.


----------



## J&F

But on a light note, VEVO is working on my phone!!!!! Took a while and have no idea why it just stopped, but at least it's working now.


----------

